# Into the Deep End ... My new training journal



## Greshie

Well this is it , having reached the mature age of 53 and downshifted my lifestyle I've decided to attempt what I've always hankered after and get some real muscle and definition onto my body.

Budgetary considerations has meant it is more economical for me to do this at home rather than join a gym, therefore as part of the motivation this thread will be the public face showing how I get on ... so feel free to comment and make suggestions ... I want to get as big as I can without turning into a grotesque.

The home gym is on order (bench, weights , bar bell etc) and should be

delivered in a couple of weeks, I'll talk more about that when it arrives as well as the training plan I need to devise.

In the meantime I've bought a pull up bar (the type you can attach to door frames) it can also be used on the floor for push ups and sit ups and I have to say is a brilliant piece of kit for not a lot of money.

So I've developed a non weight lifting training plan :-

Mondays/Thursdays :- Chin Ups , Pull Ups , Push Ups , sit ups using the bar

Tuesdays/Fridays :- squats and lunges

Other days are rest days

I've already had a practice doing the above so I reckon to start off with

Squats 3 sets 10 reps ,

Lunges 3 sets 10 reps

Chin Ups 3 sets 5 reps ,

pull ups start off with 2 sets 3 reps, (cos they are hard ... very hard!)

push ups 3 sets 10 reps,

Sit ups 3 sets 10 reps

The aim is to increase all the sets/reps as I go along.

Now for the pics of where I am tonight ...



Having reviewed these the first thing that's obvious is I have quite a broad back , this I think is due to the bell ringing I used to do as a teenager , I'm actually surprised how wide my shoulders are ... not a lot of muscle on there though.

The profile pic shows the big problem ... my legs ! I need to get some serious muscle on and these have got to be an area I concentrate on ... Any advice and tips welcome!

Finally (for now) diet ... I've started eating every 3 hours or so and counting the protein carbs and calories , but have a long way to go , though I shall have to use supplements and protein drinks , luckily I eat just about anything , unluckily I like my food and see it as more than just fuel and some of the combinations I've read about on the forums seem very unappetizing I shall post details of what I'm eating in due course ....

So tomorrow is upper body day ... I'll let you know how I get on ...


----------



## Greshie

Monday 17th January :-

Spent 25 minutes doing the following:-

Push Ups 3 x 10 , 1 x 9

Sit ups 3 x 20 and 2 x15 (looking at those photos, I may not be able to shift the fat from around my middle yet but at least I can make sure my abs are as tight as can be!)

Chin Ups 4 x5

Pull ups 3 x 3

Then finished up with a further 2 sets of push ups 1 x 15 , 1 x 10

Expect this is just a warm up for some of you! my chest and arm and shoulder muscles feel nice and tight though. Should add my 'warm up' exercise was washing the car .... 

Tomorrow I'll enter the lower body stats and from then on will update here on a weekly basis. Sometime this week I'll put some notes on about diet once I've got my head round it properly!


----------



## a.notherguy

if you find pull ups hard (which most of us do lol) then just do them first when you have the most energy


----------



## Greshie

Hi , thank you for the advice , I shall try that on Thursday and see how I do

Ian


----------



## a.notherguy

you may also want to throw some bodyweight dips in aswell. can do these on the edge of a chair or summit else sturdy.


----------



## Greshie

Ah , I'd thought about bodyweight dips but they all seemed to use parallel bars , and the only illustration using chairs was using them back to back ... not safe. however I've done a google and now see you can either use one chair with feet on the floor or two chairs facing each other , feet on one chair and hands on the other... I'll have a practice run this afternoon to see which seems the best and then incorporate for Thursday's session... Thanks for this


----------



## Greshie

Tuesday 18th January

Spent approx 20 minutes doing the following:-

Squats :- 3 x 20

Wall Sits :- 1 x 10

Lunges :- 2 x 20

wall sit :- 1 x 10

Lunges :- 2 x 20

then finished off with another set of squats :- 1 x 20

These exercises certainly got the heart pumping , far more than the upper body exercises seem to do, and really I could have attempted more sets to push myself a bit further , which I shall try to do on Friday. I added the wall sits after surfing the net yesterday looking for other lower body / leg exercises that could be done without weights / equipment.


----------



## Dagman72

a.notherguy said:


> if you find pull ups hard (which most of us do lol) then just do them first when you have the most energy


Ensure you do warm up first, maybe with some light pulldowns (get a good stretch at the top).


----------



## Greshie

Hi , yes, good advice , yesterday I did the upper body exercises mid morning after washing the car and going to the post office , not exactly a warm up in the proper sense , but at least I was moving around , this morning the leg exercises were done after breakfast and towards the end of the session I felt far more flexible and lose , so I think Thurs / Fri I shall do some of the exercises at a lower intensity as a warm up to the main session . Squats will be good for the friday session but am not sure what to do for the Thursday ... perhaps a few push ups ... I'm doing this at home and at the moment without any weights or bench equipment etc (on order ) so tradition pull downs are not feasible.


----------



## Greshie

After today's upper body training ... memo to self :-

Don't start exercises straight after breakfast!

warmed up with squats lunges and some pushups

Otherwise did quite well managed 2 x 5 & 1 x 4 pull ups getting my chin above the bar (just!) . Added 3 x 20 body dips using a chair (will try 2 chairs next week) 2x 10 , 1x15 & 1 x13 push ups, total of 77 situps over 4 sets, 4 x 10 Chin Ups , and some bad attempts at oblique crunches.

remembered to stretch afterwards... and then had a snooze!

So overall the sets and reps are increasing , but I can do a lot more. Will also continue with these once the gym kit has arrived .

Tomorrow lower body:- squats lunges and wall sits ... and I really want to push the limits....


----------



## Greshie

*Diet:-*

This has been 'ard , up 'till this week I've never had to worry about calories and fat and carbs ... :confused1:

Here are my stats:-

Height :- 5' 7"

Weight :- 136 lbs (when the calcs were done - but tonight I'm approx 140lbs)

% Body fat - 18.7% (calculated using www.scientificpsychic.com/fitness/diet.html )

With these stats I then used http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html to calculate the calories and protein required for the training I'm doing at the moment and I worked out I would initially need 3175 calories a day and 165g of protein ..

Hmmm ! So for the last 6 days I've been recording the protein, carbs and calories (sod the fat at the moment ) and I'm all over the place.

Have now split meals into

Breakfast

Protein drink after training or nuts when not training

Lunch

Mid afternoon snack

Dinner

late Evening snack

the protein content averages 141 grams , the carbs 311g and the calories 2300 over the six days , protein and calories aren't enough and the carbs are too much (reckon about 244 g but I can't remember how I got to that figure)

I've not detailed the stuff I've been eating because I am still finishing off [email protected]@py leftovers from the fridge .

However from this weekend it will be the BB diet ... I need to build muscle and a bit of mass . Sometime in the next couple of days I'll thread the proposed menu on the nutrition page and see what people have to say ....

Ho hum .... if everything was easy in life we'd all fester .... :blink:


----------



## supermancss

I've subscribed mate, good luck! I'll keep an eye, interested in this journal


----------



## nogger

Good luck Greshie...Hope you can build the body you wish for..


----------



## Greshie

supermancss said:


> I've subscribed mate, good luck! I'll keep an eye, interested in this journal


Cheers Supermancss , Thanks for your support , and if you have any advice or tips then feel free to contribute 

Greish


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Good luck Greshie...Hope you can build the body you wish for..


Cheers Nogger ... and any advice is welcome !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 21st Jan* .... So much for not training straight after breakfast ; I've been invited to lunch with friends , which actually means lunch and then spending the rest of the afternoon sorting their latest IT 'issues' :whistling: !!

Anyway I've had a really good 'legs' morning this morning , muscles feel worked and tight so hopefully with more work will get the badly needed gains down there ...

*Warmed Up* with 1 x25 & 1 x 10 push ups , 1 x 30 sit ups, 1 x 5 pull ups, & 1 x 10 gentle squats.

*'Main Course'* 2 x 30 and 1 x 25 squats, 1 x10 (count to 12 ) and 1 x 10 (count to 20 ) wall sits , and 3 x 20 left foot lunges and 3 x 20 right foot lunges

Learning to pace myself and rest between sets until I get my breath back and muscles relax.

Trick with squats (at least when not using weights) seems to be to do the the reps as quickly as possible, though I must check the You Tube clip for posture , my bum is out and I put weight on my heals , but if I put my hands behind my head I tend to lean forward a bit and I'm not sure if this is really correct.

Also thinking whether to change the routine and do both Upper and lower body exercises on Monday Wednesdays & Fridays . At the moment I don't have the stamina to spend 45 mins to an hour just on one half of the body. So may be better to do it all and accept I may not be able to do as many sets / reps for each exercise ... dunno :confused1:

________________________________________________________________________

IT support analysts never retire , they just start providing consultancy for free :whistling:


----------



## supermancss

Your form sounds fine for squats as you've described it to me, have you thought of using a small weight or even just a bar when you do squats? helps you get the right position on your back for when you do heavier squats. I find that helped me when I first started doing squats.

If I've completely missed the point ignore me  Have fun later fixing computers. They drive me crazy...


----------



## Greshie

supermancss said:


> have you thought of using a small weight or even just a bar when you do squats? helps you get the right position on your back for when you do heavier squats. I find that helped me when I first started doing squats.


No I haven't, and yes I will !


----------



## Greshie

supermancss said:


> Have fun later fixing computers. They drive me crazy...


They drive me crazy too ! :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

*Sat eve :- Right! deffo a change in plan here *

*From Jan 24th *will exercise Monday , Wednesday and Friday , and do both upper and lower body. Just didn't feel I was doing enough two days a week so am going to up the game , even if it means crawling on all fours into the shower afterwards mg: . There is an ulterior motive here too .. I want to keep Tuesday's free for other purposes.

Targets for next week are

Push Ups 3 x 15

Pull Up	3 x 8

Sit Ups	3 x 30

Body Dips	3 x 15

Oblique Crunch 2 x 8

reverse crunch 2 x 8

chin ups	3 x 15

Squats	3 x 30

Lunges	3 x 30

Wall sits	3 x 10

Other good news is the Gym stuff should be delivered sometime next week, so hopefully will be able to start using weights ... can't wait! The bad news is this means I have to sort out the space it's going to go into which is going to be a joy :sad: ... but more about that later....

I also made some protein bars from one of the recipes found on here ... have to say they seem a bit dry but I guess that's because honey and peanut butter doesn't quite have the gooey texture of golden syrup / butter /sugar you'd put in a traditional flapjack.

Still need to finalise the sodding diet plan ..... :blink:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 24th January*

*1st day combining all the exercises:*-

*warmed up* with 1 x20 squats , 1 x 10 push ups , 1 lf lunge x 10 & 1 rf lunge x10

*Then *

*push ups*:- 2 x 15 & 1 x20

*pull ups* :- 3 x 8 & 1 x 6 ... I think  mixed up pulls and chins for some ditzy reason

*sit ups* :- 3 x 30

*body dips* 2x 15 using 2 chairs & 1x 20 using 1 chair ... I prefer using 1 chair

*oblique crunches* 2 x 10 (1 each side) managed to suss how to do these at last

*chin ups* 1 x 12 , 1 x10 , 1 x6 (see pull ups above ) wasn't going to give in so at the end of the session did another set 1 x 12 just to get myself straight !

*Squats *:- 3 x 30 using a pole (used decorators extension pole!) and I have to say it made life a great deal easier and felt much better , so thanks to Supermanccs for the suggestion.

*lunges* :- 2 x 25 right foot forward & 2 x 25 left foot forward

*Wall sits* :- 3 x 10

All in all spent about an hour on these exercises and certainly gave out some sweat.

It was my puff that gave up before my body did today , I do not feel fit, but hopefully this will change.

*Good news *is the gym kit arrives sometime tomorrow, which rather screws the other plans I had , however with any luck , as long as I can work out how to put it all together ... Wednesday may be my first day lifting weights ! Yey 

Roll on Wednesday


----------



## supermancss

Doing well keeping at it bud minus weights...I'd give up instantly and say sod it.. haha.

What kinda weights stuff are you getting?


----------



## stevo99

all the best with this


----------



## Greshie

supermancss said:


> Doing well keeping at it bud minus weights...I'd give up instantly and say sod it.. haha.
> 
> What kinda weights stuff are you getting?


Once I decide on a course of action , I stick at it , believe me!

The equipment I have bought is a Marcy WM205 Weight Bench & Weights which is described as a beginner's package (so for that read 'rudimentary') however it includes a bench with a leg developer and lat tower, as well as barbell and weights . the max weight capacities for the leg developer, lat & uprights is 45kg a piece , and it comes with 35kg x 2 of vinyl weights .... I'm fairly certain this will be more than enough to keep me entertained as it were for quite a while , and when I do out grow it , then I can either upgrade or join a Gym depending on finances. My only concern with it , given the cheapness , will be the quality of the components and whether they will stand the wear and tear over a period of time.


----------



## Greshie

stevo99 said:


> all the best with this


Cheers ...  I shall keep the thread updated with progress !


----------



## supermancss

We'll see how the weights go then! Just make sure if its going to fall apart its not ontop of you  haha, wish I had a few more weights at home..not sure if I would be able to keep motivated the same if I trained at home though.


----------



## Greshie

Well it's arrived and have to say the components look fairly well made , just a question of working out how to put it all together.... !


----------



## supermancss

good luck !


----------



## Musashi

Good luck mate, sounds like you were doing well before the weights arrived.

ATB


----------



## Glassback

Good journal Greshie I will keep popping in. You mentioned adding muscle and mass - everything looks fine from what you have said but you are a slim jim anyway (lucky git) and I am guessing you have a relatively quick metabolic rate, you will probably find you will have to eat like a horse to add weight. So ensure you do this.

Also - dips, did you find away round this? Frame of a bed is good if its low enough?

All the best - I will be adding my own journal soon enough to get advice just as you have.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Good journal Greshie I will keep popping in. You mentioned adding muscle and mass - everything looks fine from what you have said but you are a slim jim anyway (lucky git) and I am guessing you have a relatively quick metabolic rate, you will probably find you will have to eat like a horse to add weight. So ensure you do this.
> 
> Also - dips, did you find away round this? Frame of a bed is good if its low enough?
> 
> All the best - I will be adding my own journal soon enough to get advice just as you have.


Cheers Glassback , thank you for your encouragement . Yes I've always been a scrawny sod , so I am trying to eat more , but it's quite hard , I keep on saying I shall put my diet on here , however am still working it out, have calculated the protein , carbs and calories I should be eating but the reality is all over the place. I've gone to eating every 3 hours or so, (in small quantities at the moment to get used to the change ). I weigh just about everything, and for the first time in my life peer at the nutritional information on the sides of packets etc , and I eat slightly less on non training days . Interestingly this morning had breakfast at approx 8:30 and by 11:00 I was feeling hungry ...

For the dips I use a kitchen chair ... tried two ; arms on one feet on the other , but felt I was achieving more just using the one chair and with feet on the floor.


----------



## Greshie

OldMan said:


> Good luck mate, sounds like you were doing well before the weights arrived.
> 
> ATB


Cheers OldMan , I think the weights will make a difference, especially to my legs which I really feel self conscious about . Even without the weights I feel tighter, with a bit of muscle appearing ... but I've along way to go yet....


----------



## control

I like your attitude mate, all the best with your training! Diet will come in time, eating small portions ever 3 hours is a good way to go about it

Don't get overwhelmed with numbers and statistics, just train hard and eat with plenty of rest! Once you start lifting acutal weights and such, this is when the dramatic changes will take place!


----------



## DanB

I think you might find you quickly outgrow those weights!


----------



## Greshie

DanB said:


> I think you might find you quickly outgrow those weights!


funny you should say that ..... I was wondering the same last night..... !


----------



## Greshie

control said:


> I like your attitude mate, all the best with your training! Diet will come in time, eating small portions ever 3 hours is a good way to go about it
> 
> Don't get overwhelmed with numbers and statistics, just train hard and eat with plenty of rest! Once you start lifting acutal weights and such, this is when the dramatic changes will take place!


Cheers Control , I think it's easy not to see the wood for the trees , there is almost too much advise going round and too many numbers and stats.....


----------



## supermancss

Yeah agreed with the too much suggestion of what to eat and when etc.

Theres no real definitive answer because everyone's completely different, hence lots of different suggestions. I think if you just eat alot is the best option haha


----------



## Glassback

I have subscribed - like Control said, I like you're approach. Calculated - you will do well. Can I ask - (apologies if it has been asked already) what made you choose home training to joining a gym? I am back in the gym after home training (as I had a serious back injury) now that my overall condition is more reliable I know I will be fit enough to training every day. I find it a mental thing too, when I go to the I know I am there to train and it conditions you and injects motivation. I found training at home hard but worthwhile. Whats your motivation for working out from home?


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> I have subscribed - like Control said, I like you're approach. Calculated - you will do well. Can I ask - (apologies if it has been asked already) what made you choose home training to joining a gym? I am back in the gym after home training (as I had a serious back injury) now that my overall condition is more reliable I know I will be fit enough to training every day. I find it a mental thing too, when I go to the I know I am there to train and it conditions you and injects motivation. I found training at home hard but worthwhile. Whats your motivation for working out from home?


Thank you for subscribing Glassback , knowing my progress is being watched adds to the motivation... and obviously any feedback is welcome too!

I think there were several reasons for wanting to train at home, and these are in no particular order:-

1) Financial:- I worked out it was cheaper to train at home than join a Gym, and as I am living off savings until I can take my pension in two years time this is a very important consideration.

2)Pressure:- I can do things at my own pace and try things out without feeling self conscious , which leads on to

3) Self Conscious:- I have always had body image problems , being both short and slight was never the image I wanted , I was never sporty at school mainly because of issues with my eyesight (without glasses I'm as blind as a bat and my binocular vision has never worked properly , even with glasses I don't have a full 3D perspective) so I just felt intimidated by anything to do with exercise and gyms and fitter guys looking down at me ... it's irrational I know but I've got to build some self confidence before I can think of going to a gym, even if I could afford the membership fee.

4) Self motivation isn't a problem because for the last 10 years or so I worked from home for my employer so had to be disciplined and organised and knuckle down to get the work done, and as I've said elsewhere , once I decide a course of action , it happens!

I'm not sure why I didn't begin BB before , I think working life was an issue , although based at home I was travelling all over the uk so couldn't set up a regular training routine (or evening classes or anything) whether at home or Gym.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 26th Jan - 1st Weights session - (or , I looked at it and it looked back at me)*






So here it is , took about two and a half hours to put together yesterday and is fairly well made for the price paid (bless cheap Chinese labour) although the down side is the number of weights and maximum capacity... however more of that later...

So today I did a combined exercise run adding in weights and bench exercises with my normal non weights ... took about an hour

*Warmed up *with 2 x 15 squats , 2 x 15 push ups & 2 x 15 lunges

Then in no particular order , though all the bench weight sets were done in one go , the non bench/weight sets were mixed up.

The weights exercise patterns came from

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/reg-park-beginner-workout.html

Weights total 30 Kg

2 x 15 push ups

5 x 5 dead lifts

3 x 8 chin ups ( managed not to mix chins and pulls today!)

3 x 6 pull ups ( Yeees!!! managed to do these properly without struggling too much!)

3 x 8 rows

3 x 15 barbell squats (more of these please !)

5 x 5 SLDL

3 x 15 calf raises ( in the clip I watched , the guy did them free standing , how the hell he did so without sliding off the step I don't know , I had to balance my hands on the door frame , which I then noticed needs painting !)

1 x 15 and 1 x 20 chair dips

3 x 5 barbell bench press

4 x 5 Military press

2 x 15 situps

2 x 15 oblique crunches (1 set each side)

Then at the end of all this I played around with the lat and leg developer . After 30 reps of 30 kg lat pulls (or whatever you call them) I gave up bored , I could have gone on and on ,so my back must be stronger than I thought. Couldn't work out how to use the upper set of leg developers properly so will have to do some serious googling. With the lower leg developers at 30kg I did about 15 reps before my legs started to complain.

I'm going to repeat this sequence on Friday and then split the exercises into sessions with the aim of doing more reps per set next week and increasing the weights.

On Friday a set of dumb bells are coming with discs I can use on the barbell. This will also allow me to do some forearm exercises and extend the types of exercise .

So having drunk my protein drink and plodded my way through a very dry home made protein bar , what are my thoughts?

1. My upper body feels more worked than my legs , and it's my legs I need to get mass and muscle on Grrrr .

2. I do wonder how long this piece of kit will last before I out grow it, I reckon I shall be replacing it with 3 or 4 months for something that can take heavier weights , in which case Thank God for eBay !

And I'm going to give an unashamed plug ... The gym and the dumb bells were ordered from http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk , they may not be the cheapest but their customer service is first class, , I can highly recommend them.

Anyway it's a beautiful sunny day here in Dumfries and surprisingly mild , so I am going to have my lunch and then get out into the garden and start clearing rubbish...


----------



## nogger

Can always do one legged calve raise,use one dumbbell in one hand the other hand for support..


----------



## Little Ron

Good luck with your training and goals. you must have some good willpower to stick to all you've mentioned so far.

How do you do dips on a kitchen chair?

I'm sure you will grow out of the equipment too but hopefully by the time you have you can afford to go to a gym and would have built up enough confidence and self belief to do so. 

I will be watching with interest.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Can always do one legged calve raise,use one dumbbell in one hand the other hand for support..


Thanks for that Nogger , nice idea , and I shall have a go!


----------



## Greshie

Little Ron said:


> Good luck with your training and goals. you must have some good willpower to stick to all you've mentioned so far.
> 
> How do you do dips on a kitchen chair?
> 
> I'm sure you will grow out of the equipment too but hopefully by the time you have you can afford to go to a gym and would have built up enough confidence and self belief to do so.
> 
> I will be watching with interest.


Hi Ron , Thanks!

Re the dips ... take a look at this





 just substitute the seat of a chair for the bench , though there is no reason why I didn't use the bench , just fancied a change of scenery possibly !


----------



## Little Ron

Greshie said:


> Hi Ron , Thanks!
> 
> Re the dips ... take a look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just substitute the seat of a chair for the bench , though there is no reason why I didn't use the bench , just fancied a change of scenery possibly !


I thought thats what you were referring to but I was picturing these dips:






In that case having your feet up puts more emphasis on the triceps as the weight is greater as you go lower, no? You can also add weight to your lap when you find normal ones easy.  Like this:


----------



## nogger

I was thinking one way maybe to help is i train at home is to show you what i do ,am training legs tomorrow so will report back how i train,why and what i eat just to give you idea.......Be good if other people can do this,instead of saying try this routine,you should be eating this and that...Too many ways and the brain can go blank...That is only if you won't me too...I usually train hard for 8 wks then cool it down for a week then build it back up and blast for 8 wks again...Change my training routine to how the gain have gone for them 8 wks...But always for that exercise if i can't lift more heavier i try to push more reps....


----------



## Greshie

Little Ron said:


> I thought thats what you were referring to but I was picturing these dips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case having your feet up puts more emphasis on the triceps as the weight is greater as you go lower, no? You can also add weight to your lap when you find normal ones easy.  Like this:


Yes I've tried two chairs but oddly I didn't feel the same effects as with one chair , perhaps I didn't go low enough , however will have another go , and I like the idea of adding weight to my lap.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> I was thinking one way maybe to help is i train at home is to show you what i do ,am training legs tomorrow so will report back how i train,why and what i eat just to give you idea.......Be good if other people can do this,instead of saying try this routine,you should be eating this and that...Too many ways and the brain can go blank...That is only if you won't me too...I usually train hard for 8 wks then cool it down for a week then build it back up and blast for 8 wks again...Change my training routine to how the gain have gone for them 8 wks...But always for that exercise if i can't lift more heavier i try to push more reps....


Nogger , that would be brilliant if you are happy to do this , thank you....


----------



## Little Ron

Greshie said:


> Yes I've tried two chairs but oddly I didn't feel the same effects as with one chair , perhaps I didn't go low enough , however will have another go , and I like the idea of adding weight to my lap.


Just make sure you do it straight legged so that your not taking some of the weight with your legs.

To be honest thats how I have always done them and just assumed the other was was a "sissy" way. As in less emphasis on the muscle liek press-ups on your knees. I could be wrong.


----------



## nogger

Hello here we go.........7.30am muesli,protein drink..fromage blanc..2 kiwi..vit c tab..5 desiccated liv tabs..10.00am 4 eggs...apple compot....10.30 BCAA tabs....11.00am cafe trained...LEGS....good warm up skipping boxing style...2 light sets leg curl.....then over to sldl(stiff deads)2 working sets(increasing weight each week)then to leg curl first set 8kg less then working set just 4 reps(just to make sure things feel right)then working set rp(rest pause 10 to 15 sec rest,then push out to failure)Then deep stretch(holding for a minute or more)2 mins rest then on to squats...work up to 1 working set,i don't go below 8 reps on the working set...then to leg ex..1 working set ,rest pause again and 3 or 4 forced reps at the end...deep stretch the quads...then 2 sets non stop lunge...finish..Next time i train legs i will start with quads first..something like this..leg ex(warm up)squats atg(ass to ground)2 working sets...drop weight down then 20 reps or more(widow maker)rest 4 mins then 1 exercise for hamstrings..Then after training Bcaa...bowl sugar puffs....protein drink....1.30 chicken in tomato sauce and basmati rice....5.00 now eating tuna and avocado and balsamic vinegar(mixed)Then at 7.00 should be some nuts and raisins....then around 9.00 last meal....then at 11.00 protein drink and some olive oil added...bed....If you seen before am starting back,this is the start of my second 8 wks blast...Dropped CNP promass this time, because i wanted to gain 2 pounds per wk for my first 8 weeks back training....now i only want to gain 2 pounds per month this secound 8 weeks blast......Cnp promass worked a treat,am sure many more out there,but that's what i was given....Hope this gives a bit of idea Greshie...this works well for me but ever one is different..Don't always eat the same but try for a round 300 grams protein per day...If i was starting to cut i would be a lot tighter on my carbs and fat.....


----------



## Greshie

Hi Nog , this is very helpful, thank you , I've been rereading several times to fully digest , but I've picked up a few items ...

Supplements :- I've started taking an Anabolic Muscle Fuel mix which contains BCAA's as part of the mix, and I also have a bog standard whey based protein drink (Have to say I get a bit confused with all the supplements available) On training days I have 1 protein drink after training then 1 Muscle fuel shake split in two ,1st half in the afternoon and the remainder in the evening (impossible to drink it all in one go) , but on rest days I just have the protein shake mid morning , what do you do on rest days?

I note you take vitamin C and liver tablets ... any specific reason for taking these (rather than say fish oil tablets which I notice other BB's take)

Protein/carbs intake :- Does the 300g protein apply to both training and rest days ? I've got quite a bit of work to do to get to 300grams , but compared with your intake of food I'm not eating enough.... I'm ignoring fat at the moment & my carbs are all over the place as I've said before.

What sort of things do you have for your last meal at 9pm ? , and how do you usually have your eggs ? I'm thinking of poaching . I'm also interested you have sugar puffs after training , any particular reason? is it to provide you an energy boost?

I've picked up on some useful pointers in the training:- you have a work up before doing all the working sets which sounds good advice to me , but is it just the curls you go to failure on, or is it the same with the lunges ? Also doing stretches as you go along is something I've started to do though not very consistently.

Look forward to seeing what you do re the Upper body training , and I may well have more questions when I think of them.

Will repeat Wednesday's 'full body' exercises tomorrow but adding in the leg curls, and I shall start mid morning ... after breakfast and mid morning snack - like the idea of eggs as they are quite light, and if I don't have anything else with them I could probably eat four without feeling stuffed !

Thanks again for your help , it's much appreciated.. 

btw I mentioned I didn't feel my legs had been exercised after training on Weds .... went out into the garden in the afternoon , cleared up some rubbish and then swept the front drive .... and I certainly began to feel them then.. so I was quite pleased....


----------



## nogger

hi....vit c in my diet includes a lot of vit c all ready,always add vit c this time of year to keep colds at bay,always have done this and it seems to work for me(lucky maybe)liver tabs they are the old school real supps....i can't eat liver,when i was young had it badly cooked for me,put me of for life(sad but true)it just so good for especially on a bodybuilding diet.....19 amino acid...heip support red blood cell count and stimulate appetite...high b vits and natural source of iron...usually take 8 to 10 a day but can go up to 30 a day for a few weeks when training is hit the hardest(this is what i've done years ago)just starting back on them(well give a rest for a month from time to time)...I've have taken fish or cod liver tabs before..but this time am getting my healthy fats from olive oil,nuts,avocado(look these up so good for you)also butter(not put it down)fats in eggs...also eat salmon once a day but like to take a week break now and again(can get sick of it)..as you can see no need at the mow to take cod liv tabs plus no joint problems(would add if had any)....eggs some times poach,gently fried,boiled,omelet...usually have a round 4 to 10 a day(same again,stop some times get bored eating them)before years ago first starting out,never went above 150 grams protein a day...had result but very slow once i hit 200,250g things moved faster....So this time i started around 200 to 250g, very happy with first 2 months...so this blast 8wks going for 300g on training days(see how my body reacts to this)non training will drop to 200g....before would drop around 50 g off there about non training days......sugar puffs you might ask...am bit of a fan off Ken skip hill..(got to check it out)he was talking about pwo(post workout)what he does is so simple..if you look at most kids cereals they are high in processed carbs and sugars..takes one of them cereals adds a protein drink and pours it on top...just a way off getting simple carbs after training and giving the body an insulin spike..whey drink mixed with water not milk after training..fastest way of absorbing protein.....First thing in the morning and after training is when the you get the window of absorbing the most nutritions(or so they say...am not sure but it sounds good).....meal at 8.30 to 9...go for around 30 or 40g protein...usually some green veg...to night i made a french dish called tartiflette(made with the same name cheese)potatoes,onion,garlic beacon bits plus the cheese on top...great weight gaining food...not just some cheese 500g..my wife had some too...no protein drink to night to full......will get back to you if i missed something....


----------



## Greshie

Hi and thanks again...

I've heard liver is good for BB diets and I quite like it , though once a week will do I think, Nigella has a good liver recipe so I'll dig it out.

Already take Vit D tables on prescription as my vit D levels are catastrophically low, but I'll take a look at multi vitamins & cod liver oil.

Looking around the site it does seem to be difficult to get variety in a BB's diet , some people seem to repeat the same meal several times a day ... and how dull must that be .. suppose it's the old adage "Some people eat to live , others live to eat" ... and I tend to the letter category. Luckily I already use olive oil, real butter , and avocado so no change there , and have added nuts into the diet in the last few weeks.

Use more frozen veg than fresh , as I'm on my own I find fresh goes limp and wretched in the fridge before I have time to finish it .

Have been planning ahead meals for years so as to restrict impulse buys when shopping ., doesn't always work but has cut down on waste... so planning this diet really shouldn't be as difficult as I've been making it.

Anyway 10:00am eggs are poaching as I type... Am hoping the new set of dumbbells arrive before 11:00am so I can use them for today's training ... and must switch the heating on in the garage (where the equipment is) bit parky here today....

Hope your next training session goes well .... cheers !


----------



## Glassback

Good post mate - Let us know how your workouts go on too. Good way of keeping track of your progress with the weights etc.

The diet is important but they way I see it is as long as I eat clean foods I will be fine. Sure some are like robots but you need to workout which type you are and what your goals are.

Do you want to eventually compete, I dont... so I dont need to be as strict. That said simply eating clean foods, working hard in the gym and plenty of sleep is more than enough. The rest takes time.


----------



## a.notherguy

dont get too stuck on the diet thing mate.

alot of the guys on here are at a very high level where tweaks to the diet matter but for a newbie then its fairly simple (imo anyway lol)

if you are getting fat you are eating too much and its prob time to cut out some of the carbs.

if you are loosing weight and not gaining strentgh you arent eating enough.

just make sure your getting in enough protein and arent gorging on [email protected] food and you will be fine.


----------



## Greshie

No intention of competing (at the moment .... specially as there is not a lot to show !) however I've realised diet is as important as the training which is why I want to get it on to a good footing ....

Oh well dumbbells not appeared so warm ups commence ... what's the betting the door bell rings in the middle of a deadlift !!!


----------



## nogger

Hi not to bad advice above.....fresh veg i know what you mean....am lucky wife owns fruit,veg and cheese shop...and sell soup which i make goes down well this time of year...You've just started training so your first 6 months should notice a difference....but then it well slow down(you don't have athletic type body...sorry to so)so that's when the diet and training needs to be consistent to keep you going forward.....that is what you are after am thinking from reading your post...here some examples I've seen with my eye not read but seen......First time in gym my auntie boyfriend and 2 friends..one bit of a fat man other tall and thin.....Go back down 3 months later my a-boyfriend bit bigger...the other 2 look the same...So we started training fat boy not only could he not lift as heavy as me(i weighted 8 stone) for reps but when he hit that pain barrier he stopped(hurts to much)he stopped a little while later...No 2 tall and slim...strength ok(drank weight gain and weight gain still not much change...he forgot that simple thing food, food the right kind and plenty for his body type) because there was 3 of them they trained for a long time and he would also go and do some more(too much for is body type).......And.(great body type for training) my a-boyfriend grew no protein drink no high protein..ate 3 times a day(good size)but never in is life has he seen an out line of abs...Many years later it was me helping him,but he could never keep to a diet...but he has that thick look in clothes looks good...he's just getting back into it...over weight and very high blood pressure...Its been 4 months for him, lost nice bit of weight and am just starting to help get some definition for the first time.

I will not listen or read what any one will say it they don't have a picture of themselves,that me, been messed a round to many times(reason i don't post a lot)if i can't see what a person looks like...could look good,amazing but most of the time look s..t....there they are giving out training routines, how you should be eating...Then sometimes they will start a journal...they know so much but they look......sorry i just laugh......What you see with me is what you get.....My picture you can see of me is from October from the first going into the second week of training from a 7 year stopped(kills me to of stopped so long)January now near the end.... am up 12 kg so far from today,new picture will be added next week...will pop in soon.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 27th Jan - Training .... and yes the door bell did ring just after the Rows ....*

.... no it wasn't the dumbbells delivery , but some bozo wanting to clean the moss off my roof , he had a nice printed leaflet and a book of before and after photo's and offered to do it for a bargain price of £450 rather than the £850 he usually charges as he some stuff left over and not much work on and I needn't pay him until the work was complete.... (I kid you not! do I look green?) I felt like saying that he'd be lucky to get £450 for cleaning moss off a roof in Dumfries let alone £850 , even in the "good" area where I live ... I said I'd think about it and look at my budgets.... it actually needs doing but I always get several quotes when I want work done... and rarely from cold callers.

Anyway back to the training... took a little while to get going ..

warm up 2 x 15 squats (non weight) 2 x 15 push ups , 2 x 15 lunges

Then in no particular order , but did all the sets /reps straight off today rather than mix and match... 30 kg when weights used unless specified

1 x 30 push ups

1 x8 & 3 x 15 Deadlifts

1 x8 , 1 x9 , 1x 9(struggle) chin ups

1 x6 1 x7 & 1 x8 pull ups (yey ! getting better at these)

2 x 10 and 2 x 15 rows

5 x 8 barbell squats (last 5x 8 a bit of a struggle)

5 x 5 & 4 x 8 SLDL's (I think - got a bit confused here)

2 x 30 calf raises

3 x 10 leg curls - 25 kg - last set a bit of a struggle

3 x 10 & 1 x 30 leg extensions 25 kg - got into a nice smooth motion with these , but obviously need to up the weights

3 x 15 barbell bench press followed by 2 x10 unweighted dips - ran out of energy on the dips

1 x 5 & 1 x 3 Military press - what a disaster failed on the second set , was hoping to do 3 x 8 on these

1 x 30 situps

2 x 15 oblique crunches

then used the lat pull thing on the bench did 1 set of 50reps x 25kg ... will have to up the weights on this to get any benefit ...

All this took just over an hour , including time taken out for the Bozo

Off for a snooze and then lunch ... this afternoon need to show the hoover the floors and the duster some dust ... so some nice gentle cardiac exercises !

I quite like doing all body sessions rather than breaking up into specific areas on specific days , so will probably continue this sequence next week ..


----------



## Greshie

Yep I'm an ectomorph with a high metabolic rate so never had any worries about weight, and I do want to gain mass as well as muscle so need to be consistent in training and diet. Thankfully my blood pressure and cholesterol are spot on the nail (must have my Dad's genes) so no worries there... anyway off for ma snooze .

When I actually think there is an improvement in my physique I'll post updated pictures ... but that wont be for a while yet... !


----------



## nogger

Nice one mate......am not working got 2 weeks off at the mow.....So the time can train when am working is around 12.00 in my lunch time or around 7.30 or 8.00 after i've put my son to bed....Job i had years ago we started early so can get to the gym at 11.00am and a long break till we had to go back......11.00 is my idea time training,have al ways felt that little bit better..weird but strangely true..

keep training like you are for a couple more weeks(getting the body use to the new life)then start new routine hitting only 2 or 3 body parts at a time.....Enjoy your training..


----------



## supermancss

Fvcking hell nogger! add some spaces in there mate, type 2 sentences and a press enter..its impossible to read. Dw about punctuation much but just spread it out a little!!


----------



## nogger

Sorry about that supermancss,only ever read books.....But see what you mean.

Your not missing much by not being able to read.....It was for Mr G has i know he would take is time to read it(yes,hard with no spaces).

Where has any one else would just look at it.....and think fvcking hells kitchen whats going on with this nog head, am not wasting my time trying to read that sh.t.

Well that's what i was hoping for................worked!!


----------



## Greshie

Yep Mr G takes his time to read through Nog's flows of consciousnesses ... though I'm sure other readers would also find Nog's content interesting too !


----------



## nogger

Hi Mr G quick fly over,will be hitting the chest,shoulders and triceps on sunday.

Wife gets home around 14.00 then she goes for a nap and i put my son down as well at the same time,which leaves me to train.

Always go out or have friends round Sunday night, for dinner so will post up on monday.....have a good weekend.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 31st January*

another Monday , another session. Following on from last week still doing the 'all body' workouts took about an hour and 15 minutes ... and thankfully no Bozo's ringing the doorbell this morning

So this is how I got on . Upped the weights to 32.5 Kilo (yes I know I should do them in 5kg increments but I'm a wimp!) Leg extensions/curls 30kg

Usual warm up 2 x 10 pushups , 2 x 10 lunges , 2 x 10 squats - just to get the blood flowing

then in no particular order , but all sets /reps with weights were done consecutively

Push ups 3 x 15

Dead Lifts 1 x 15 & 3 x20

chin ups 3 x 8 (just!)

pull ups 2 x 4 & 1 x 5 - slightly disappointing compared with Friday, just couldn't maintain my pull

rows 4 x 15

Barbell Squats 3 x 15

SLDL 3 x 15

Calf raises 2 x20

leg extensions (30kg) 3 x 15

leg curl ( 30kg) 3 x 15

Lunges ( 20 kg dumb bells) 4 x 10

Barbell bench press 4 x 8

Dips 2 x 10

Military press 1 x8 & 3 x 5 - Pleased with these after Fridays mess

forearms (10kg dumbells) 3 x 10

situps 2 x30

oblique crunches 2 x 20 (struggled with the second lot of 20)

also did 2 x25 lat pulldowns on 30 kg

Sitting here typing all this in upper body feels more worked than my legs , although legs were complaining immediately after the extensions and curls ... need to push legs harder I think ....

Off for a snooze , then lunch , and then a bit of decorating this afternoon ....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 1st Feb*

Just a quick note :-

I seem to be getting there with my diet :- Have been recording daily intake of protein ,carbs and calories since the 15th Jan and have managed to up calories to the 3000 threshold and the protein to above the 160g mark ... carbs have gone through the roof a bit , so will need to watch them , though I don't appear to be becoming a lard a**e (yet!) .

The great thing about keeping a diet record is you can see which meal combinations pack the most punch. I know this info can be found in abundance elsewhere on here , but the real trick is to decide the combos that work for you.

Beautiful day in Dumfries , so a coffee and protein bar , then a brisk walk into town (my idea of a cardio work out :whistling: ) , then this afternoon if it stays fine and mild into the garden to do more clearing up ....

ps Nogger , I really liked the tuna and avocado with balsamic dressing , though I also added a squirt of mayo .... nice one !


----------



## supermancss

with the last few pull ups if your quite do it, try some negatives. Jump up but lower yourself down slow as you can for that last few reps.

Diet is the hardest part, well done on that front


----------



## nogger

here my second home workout for you mate.chest,shoulders and triceps...If you need to ask why i do what i do for my workout....No probs.

chest.....Dbell flyes....workup to 1 working set 20kgx18reps(can do more but the pain was wining)

Incl bbell Wup....1 working set 87kgx8 then rest pause strip 8 kg off 3reps.

Decl bbell 2 workking sets last set 80kg just got 8reps.

Shoulders...lateral raise work up 1 working set 16kg 14reps 5secs rest 3 more reps.

standing shoulder press...2 working sets last set 62x7reps rest pause drop 4 kg 5 reps.

Triceps Laying triceps press dumbells..1 easy set for the feel....then 3 non stop working sets....each of these sets will be.....X reps to fail then 3 forced reps each time.

Finished.....

This works well for me mate......my training history to give you a clue.......started at 22.. 8 stone....Not in a gym ( shown by my aunties bfriend in a gym but i live away from home).

At 23 weighted 9st 6....At 24 joined a gym 9st 10........Stopped and started for 4 years....Then moved to france 11st 8......Stayed for 2 years come back and joined the gym again weight 10st 10.....trained for 1 year and 7 month week in week out,good diet weight 13st 11 then stopped there and then as i said before.

Moved back to france 1 year later well i was scared to get back on the scales,my mom came to stay 7 months after i move here.....first thing she did was cry.....She knew

how hard i trained because of the unhappiness of being very thin.weight.................8st 9....give me a fvcking gun...

Back in training going into the 4 month 11st 12 from today....Still gowing fast.

So Mr g this is what training means to me.....I've messed a round with lots of diets and training....Hope i can help, been round the block a bit....


----------



## Greshie

supermancss said:


> with the last few pull ups if your quite do it, try some negatives. Jump up but lower yourself down slow as you can for that last few reps.
> 
> Diet is the hardest part, well done on that front


Cheers, I'll try doing that tomorrow .... ;-)


----------



## Greshie

Afternoon Nogger ... Thanks for your latest post , the weight issues you've had have made me feel more positive about mine, not that I have fluctuated so much as you but because for most of my adult life I was nine and a half stone . Now I've crept up to 10 stone and I know I have to get bigger if I want decent muscle , but I've always struggled to put weight on , so if you can do it so can I.. !

As you suggest I shall do the all body exercises for the remainder of this week and all of next, and then I'll split the training into body parts , at which point I shall look more closely at what you do and probably ask questions....

Said my legs didn't feel worked out after yesterday ... well they did when I got up this morning!

Whereabouts in France are you ? My best friend has an apartment in Cap D'agde and I've other friends who've also moved to the Languedoc region. Have to say I love visiting the South of France but don't think I could live there permanently , am not a great lover of the heat (hence I live in Scotland!)


----------



## nogger

I live in normandy....which is fairly big so am not pin pointing it to good...Le havre port is are closest about an hour and caen......Did live a round cemembert were the cheese was made...

My wife dad live's down the south about 40 mins from m****ille by a little port....we pop down ever year...very hot...not good for an englishman..

First lived in Evry about 40mins from Paris so ever weekend i was not working we got on the train and stayed there...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 2nd Feb*

Hmmm - must have been half asleep this morning... Made a few boo boos . I decided to re-order the sequence of exercises with the idea of working into the programme with a couple of the 'gentler' exercises , however instead of re-sorting the items on my spreadsheet and reprinting the sheet as any sensible IT pro would have done, I just noted the sequence manually down the side of the hard copy, this resulted in missing out the main sets of pushups entirely ('cos I forgot to number them) and getting confused with sets / reps 'cos I wasn't reading across the page properly...

Usual warm up 2 x 10 each push ups , lunges , squats

Barbell weight 32.5 kg

*then in order of appearance:*-

calf raises 2 X 30

forearms - 10kg dumbell each hand 1 x20 palms up 1 x 20 palms down (finding these quite hard to do)

pull ups 3 x 6 (better than Monday)

dead lifts 3 x 20

Chin ups 1 x 11 1x12 1 x9

rows 4 x15

barbell squats 4 x 5 3 x 10 (should have been 5 x10 - misread the line duh!)

SLDL 1 x 10 4 x8

leg extensions - 30 kg - 2 x15 2x 20

leg curl - 30kg 3 x 15

lunges 20kg dumbells - 2 x 30

military press 4 x 8

barbell bench press 2 x 7 2 x10 (completely lost the plot re sets / reps should have been aiming for 4 x15)

dips (kitchen chairs) 2 x 10

situps 2 x30

oblique crunch 2 x 10 (one each side)

lat pull downs - 30 kg - 2 x 25

Again upper body especially shoulders and chest feels worked out , legs not so , though by the time I got to the lunges they felt completely numb, so no doubt by tomorrow I shall know about it... !

Quite liked the new order , so will redo the spreadsheet properly and reprint for Friday and next week....


----------



## supermancss

looks good mate, any reason you are aiming for the 15reps mark on bench press? I'm not saying its wrong, but in my opinion, an inbetween of 10reps would be best for strength/size/tone etc. 15 is more endurance than anything I would say


----------



## Greshie

supermancss said:


> looks good mate, any reason you are aiming for the 15reps mark on bench press? I'm not saying its wrong, but in my opinion, an inbetween of 10reps would be best for strength/size/tone etc. 15 is more endurance than anything I would say


Ah ok , should I increase the number of sets and reduce the reps?


----------



## Glassback

Increase the weight if you can, drop reps to 10 keep same sets and workout what you can just manage - in my opinion. Supermanccs has a point with the high reps.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Increase the weight if you can, drop reps to 10 keep same sets and workout what you can just manage - in my opinion. Supermanccs has a point with the high reps.


Was planning to increase the weight to 35kg next week anyway , so will do this on Friday and keep the reps to 10 max

Thanks both for putting me right ...


----------



## Glassback

Hi Mr G (as you are now know, I quite like it too!)

Impressed with your discipline.. keep it up. If it was easy everyone would do it.

I always try to keep on the egde of managable weight. I like to know I am lifting heavy for me all the time. When you do this you just have to make sure you are having sufficient rest which is massively important. Probably one of the harder aspects as people feel they're not doing anything - again discipline is needed.

Keep on it, I keep checking in.


----------



## supermancss

yeah same as glassback said. Keep the same sets, lower the reps to 10 and up the weights. Last few reps of each set need to be hard work, if they aint hard enough up the weight.


----------



## Greshie

Yes , have already amended my exercise plan accordingly ... can see I shall be hitting the limits of this equipment fairly quickly .....


----------



## Glassback

Just traced back to look at the weights your working with - Yes you will out grow them. But you have the main components now, just a few bigger plates and you will be fine.


----------



## supermancss

really strict slow form once you get to the end of your weights will help last a bit longer.

sounds like sex advice, i like it! haha, ps only just read the aged 53 part?! Looking young for 53 !


----------



## Dutton81

Nice work Greshie! Just getting back into the Gym myself after a long lay off and it feels new again. Wrapping my head around proper diet and routines seems like quite a task - Although I remember when it was all second nature so that helps. I am also new to the group - It is always good to be involved with like minded people as it helps you along the way and is a good place for support when you have questions.

I will keep an eye on this one an offer my support!

Jamie


----------



## Greshie

supermancss said:


> really strict slow form once you get to the end of your weights will help last a bit longer.
> 
> sounds like sex advice, i like it! haha, ps only just read the aged 53 part?! Looking young for 53 !


When you say strict slow form , can you expand please , I'm kind of assuming you mean slow measured reps ... ?

Not bad for my age I suppose ... life (and my genetic inheritance ) has generally been kind to me .... :wink:


----------



## Greshie

Dutton81 said:


> Nice work Greshie! Just getting back into the Gym myself after a long lay off and it feels new again. Wrapping my head around proper diet and routines seems like quite a task - Although I remember when it was all second nature so that helps. I am also new to the group - It is always good to be involved with like minded people as it helps you along the way and is a good place for support when you have questions.
> 
> I will keep an eye on this one an offer my support!
> 
> Jamie


Hi Jamie ... thank you for your best wishes ... any comments are more than welcome as all of this is a bit of a steep learning curve for me ....

Ian


----------



## Glassback

Yes I think SuperMancs is meaning slow measure reps (not that I want to speak for him) but I understand he wants you to get more from each rep.

For example on a bench press - Instead of pushing the bar up with momentum carrying it slowly down on the negative (lowering) pause then lift the bar slowly to the top position. For Bench Press I dont lock the arms, I call this cheating. Always keep the muscles working.


----------



## nogger

Don't go to slow all else your be a sleep before you finish the set...:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Don't go to slow all else your be a sleep before you finish the set...:laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: no fear of that I think !

On a serious note , the week after next I shall split the sessions into training specific areas of the body , and rather than doing Mon, Weds and Fri as at present , I'm thinking Mon / Tues Thurs/Fri for training , I'd welcome feedback on whether this would be a good idea , and any ideas on a training plan .....

(should be an interesting time as I'm also planning to redecorate my bedroom in the same week , and I mean a total strip back job , not just a repaint!)


----------



## nogger

3 day split or 4. Try the m,t and t,f and see how it feels......You are not working so it should be fine.......At the mow am doing 1 day on 1 day off then 1 day on 2 days off..Got a lot of chainsawing to do....so like a little bit more rest.

But do enjoy the days you said.....Also depends how often you will train the same body part....Or how many days rest before you train that body part again.

Got a great plan once you have maxed your weights,to save you a couple more months before you purchase some more weights, but will e-mail you that...When the time comes.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> 3 day split or 4. Try the m,t and t,f and see how it feels......You are not working so it should be fine.......At the mow am doing 1 day on 1 day off then 1 day on 2 days off..Got a lot of chainsawing to do....so like a little bit more rest.
> 
> But do enjoy the days you said.....Also depends how often you will train the same body part....Or how many days rest before you train that body part again.
> 
> *Got a great plan once you have maxed your weights,to save you a couple more months before you purchase some more weights, but will e-mail you that...When the time comes*.


Cheers Nog ... that will be very good of you ....


----------



## Glassback

Could get slightly more complex and pick up some eleastic bands (sure they have a modern flashy name for them) simillar to ones people use to come back from broken arms etc to use as further resistance with the weights.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 4th February*

Having heeded everyone's advice today I increased the barbell weights to 35kg and decreased the reps... On the leg extensions and leg curls I increased the weights to 32.5 and the lat pulls to 35kg

Result again is upper body and back feels worked , legs don't (although they were moaning at the time - especially on the curls) and I did have a bit of a struggle to get up of the floor after the situp & oblique crunches !

Usual warm ups

*Then in order of appearance:-*

Calf raises - 2 x 10 no weights then 2 x 10 5kg dumbbell each leg

forearms - 3 x 10 palms up , 3 x 10 palms down - 5kg

pull ups - 3 x8 ... ooph!

dead lifts - 6 x 10

chin ups - 1 x10 2 x 9 2 x4

rows - 5 x10 (I need to check my technique on these )

push ups 2 x 11 1 x 12

barbell squats - 3 x10 , 2 x5 (ran out of oomph)

SLDL - 5 x8

Leg extensions 4 x 10 (32.5 kg)

leg curls 4 x10 - just (32.5kg)

Lunges 4 x10 (10 kg )

military press - 2 x8 1 x7 1 x5

barbell bench press 2 x8 2 x5

dips 2 x 10

situps 3 x15

oblique crunches - 4 x10 (2 sets each side)

lat pull downs 35kg 5 x10

On Monday I shall keep the barbell weights at 35kg , but increase the leg extension and leg curl weights to 35kg , the lunges to 15kg and the lat pulls to 37.5kg.

s'pose I ought to start telling you what I'm eating ... will do from Monday

Gonna have a rest now.......


----------



## Greshie

Just been reading Glassback's legs training session , reckon I will use incremental weights for my leg sections next week to see if I can push them a bit more


----------



## Glassback

Hi Greshie - I am certainly no expert and there seem to plenty on this forum  But I always increase my weights for each set.

A typical routine would be this for say Barbell curls for the Biceps

*Warm Up* - I would put a small weight on maybe 5kg each side and breeze 10 reps not fast, but steady to get the body used to the form and motion.

*1st Set* - Would be a weight I know I can complete 10 reps (or however many you are doing) but something that works me.

*2nd Set* - I would increase the weight usually around 20% if possible but not strictly 20% (percentage will be lower for advanced trainers) and I push these out, I am clearly struggling with this one and may need a hand to clinch the last couple.

*3rd Set* - I increase the weight further and I am going for max reps - usually at this stage it is 4-6 reps that I complete. I will have help from my training partner to really feel the contraction on the last couple.

I take notes of my 1st set, 2nd set and max weight (3rd set) and work from this next time I hit the same exercise. I almost always work to exhaustion with weight training becasue for me it will be a week till I hit that body part again directly i.e Weight training so it has plenty of time to recover and so I want to max it out as much as possible.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th February*

This is the start of the final week of full body exercises. Kept the barbell weights to 35KG unless where indicated and progressed the dumbbell weights and leg extension/curls also as indicated in text.

Usual quickie warm ups followed by :-

In sequence order:-

Calf Raises - 2 x 10 each 2.5kg , 5kg , 6kg

forearms - 2 x 10 each 2.5kg , 5kg , 6kg - palms up /palms down

pull ups - 3 x 8

dead lifts - 5 x 10 35 kg 1 x 10 36kg

chin ups - 4 x 10

Rows - 6 x 10

Push ups - 1 x 15 1 x 8 1 x 10

barbell squats - 5 x 10

SLDL - 5 x 10

leg extensions - 2 x 10 @ 30kg , 2 x 10 @ 32.5kg 2 x 10 @ 35kg

leg curls - 2 x 10 @ 30kg , 2 x 10 @ 32.5kg 2 x 10 @35 kg

lunges - (dumbbells) 2 x 10 @10kg 2x10 @ 12kg 2 x10 @ 15kg

Military Press 1 x 10 , 1 x9 , 1 x 5 , 1 x4 ( decreasing reps says it all on this one!)

Barbell press - 5 x 8

Dips (non weighted) 2 x 10

situps - 6 x 10

oblique crunch - 4 x 10 (2 sets each side)

lat pull downs - 5 x10 @ 32.5kg

This performance took approx 1.5 hours including changing the weights around etc .

Upper body feels worked , again legs less so

Also promised details of diet from today .... coming soon !


----------



## Glassback

Nice work Greshie - you seeing feeling differences yet?


----------



## Greshie

Hi GB ... well sort of ! everything is firm , and my pecs seem to have more definition and I've definitely got some biceps when I flex !. however I really want to see an increase in size in my legs and I don't feel this is happening yet. I shall take some photos later and compare them to the ones on here ... (though probably wont upload them as it's still too early to see real changes)

My weight is still hovering round the 64k mark this morning , which is up from the 61k when I first did the calculations to determine the amount of calories and protein I should be consuming, but has been at the 64k mark for the last couple of weeks .. and is one of the reasons I need to post up my diet ... although I am generally hitting somewhere near 3000 calories a day and protein intake between 170 & 190grams per day.

Trust your training is going well too !


----------



## Glassback

See for me I think the bulking or adding weight would be easy. I am looking forward to that part. I look at carbs and I seem to put weight on. You definitely need to eat like a monster to add weight and unsure if its right to even discuss let alone suggest but you can get decent mass/gain supplements which my mates (who are trim) use to bulk up and they work wonders.

But Im a fatty so I still need to kill the flab ha! Legs are biggets muscles in body (quads) so they need to be worked really hard and rested well. I am blessed with decent legs (although my quads have lost size last few years) but in general I have good wheels lol.

Its hard pushing legs but they need to be hit really hard and almost relentlessly to really tire them out and then let them rest. I hit them once a weak (I walk like a cowboy for a few days after) and let them rest a week... as I have cardio to do too and I can feel them getting harder and I am on a calorie deficit diet.

The harder parts are the waiting I find but you look at yourself daily we dont so we may see changed you dont!


----------



## Greshie

yep , I have at least one protein shake every day , but need to look at other supplements 'cos I simply can't eat huge amounts ... even by eating little and often.

I've realised I'm gonna have to crucify my legs ... they complain like hell towards the end of the leg extensions / curls (and today I didn't really complete the last curl set properly) then are numb when I come to do the lunges ... but seem to bounce back very quickly ... and as for walking like a cowboy afterwards ... I wish !


----------



## nogger

HI Mr G weight gain is not so easy for us types hard to put on weight body's......Read some funny things over the years,the best one was "Don't run when you can walk,don't walk when you can stand...don't stand when you can sit......don't sit when you can lie down.....Tell yer that did not go down to well at work.lol..

When am working i need over 4000c a day to keep my body in that growing stage.....3500c keeps me at that weight am at...but less when not working..

Most of the diets you see on here are like clean bulking which is fine if you put on weight easy...Not so easy for the hard gainers.

My favourite bulking food was rice pudding..easy to eat when full......The way i found years ago to put weight on,every day weight my self at night..if i was the same weight as the night before eat a tin of rice pudding...big tin puts 1 lb of weight straight to the scales.

Maybe not a great way but for me it worked.....the more weight i put on the more weight i could lift...easy and as simple as that..

Any one can put weight on but not every one gets stronger...

This is from Ian Ducckett "squat 3 plates aside good style you will have good legs,squat 4 plates aside big legs, 5 plates aside massive legs"

Very early days for you, when you get to the 6 months then it gets harder to keep going forward.....But if you won't to keep fit and toned with weight training its not to hard but the next level up that's the one which takes a lot more doing..

You are doing fine and am sure you will keep it going......pop in soon


----------



## Greshie

Hi Nog , well here's an excuse for a sedentary lifestyle ! have been walking into town recently , see I shall have to take the car from now on , thankfully parking is free.

I liked your comments about rice pudding , I made one a couple of weeks ago (from Delia based on an Eliza Acton recipe - had eggs in it , very rich) and it lasted four times , slipping down very easily (with some double cream - I slightly over baked it) , so any excuse to add it into my menus more often...... I'll also check the tinned stuff as I like that too.

I'm pleased to have got to the 3000 cal per day threshold , I can't imagine 4000 (yet) , mind you I think I need approx 2000c to maintain my existing weight.

Yep I want massive legs (along with everything else) so i can see weight will be increasing in all forms.

Tv is rubbish tonight so later I shall be posting up last weeks menu for everyone to take a pop at .... watch this space!


----------



## Greshie

*Food *

Okeydoke this is what I've been shunting down me during the last seven days (31st Jan to Feb 6th)

Weight as of this morning 64.2 Kg , height 5' 7" ....

*Breakfast *:- 50g muesli 50g fruit n fibre , banana , 200 ml milk (whole)

*Mid morning *:- Protein Drink and Protein bar (homemade)

*Lunches :*-

2 days Homemade soup . slice bread , yoghurt

1 day , 100g mussels (cut price at Morrisons) salad , squidge of marie rose sauce (homemade), yoghurt

2 days :- tin tuna, avocado, mixed, with balsamic vinegar and a squidge of mayo ( thanks Nog for this recipe)

2 days :- 4 poached eggs & two rounds of toast

1 day :- Tuna and Cucumber Sandwich - (1 tin tuna )

*Afternoon* :- nuts and or protein bar (homemade) on training days further protein drink

*Dinners*

1 day :- spaghetti bolognaise , baked rice pudding & double cream (to use up)

2 days :- frying steak and chips , baked rice pudding & double cream (to use up)

1 day :- Salmon steak & rice in a mirrin (oriental wine) style sauce , pears and greek yoghurt sweetened with honey

1 day :- Chicken stir fry , pears and greek yoghurt sweetened with honey

1 day :- Tuna steak and 'black bean' salad (used a tin of black eyed beans) and tomato salad, pears and greek yoghurt sweetened with honey

1 day:- Pheasant breast wrapped in bacon , dauphinois potatoes , carrots , individual xmas pud (left over from xmas no less!)

*Evening snack* :- protein bar or nuts sometimes a yoghurt

No alcohol , water when training , otherwise Tea first thing in the morning and again in the afternoons, fresh coffee mid morning , instant at night after dinner. The occasional cup of chocolate. Cranberry juice with evening meal.

Overall ( I only count the main ingredients in a meal) :-

protein intake averages out at 179.2 per day over the 7 days

Carbs average 362.67g per day

Calories average 2965.84 per day over the period

This is far more than I used to eat , but is still probably not enough , I do find it difficult eating large quantities , especially later on in the evening.... Breakfast also has to be quick and easy, however much I like the idea of eggs on toast as a start to the day , the reality is I really can't face doing very much first thing...


----------



## nogger

Great range of food you've in there.......like you say it taken a bit to get used to eating that much....if you still had no gain end of this week keep it simple just add other 300c a day so that means in 10 days that should be 1 pound added(3000c).....1 month =3pounds don't sound like much but keep doing that it soon adds up over the months..


----------



## Glassback

I agree with Nogger on the diet front when it comes to bulking do what you have to, clean bulk isnt always the way forward for some. I am looking forward to the bulking phase! ha!

Great pic in avatar Nogger - love it.


----------



## nogger

Thanks glassback....that was the t-shirt they gave at work when i stopped riding....my dog fills it out better then me..


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Great range of food you've in there.......like you say it taken a bit to get used to eating that much....if you still had no gain end of this week keep it simple just add other 300c a day so that means in 10 days that should be 1 pound added(3000c).....1 month =3pounds don't sound like much but keep doing that it soon adds up over the months..


Thanks Nog , that is what I will try to do from next week if things don't improve ... also liked your idea of an energy boost after training so have bought Aldi's equiv of sugar puffs (though forgot to have any yesterday when I was def in need of a boost!) .....


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> I agree with Nogger on the diet front when it comes to bulking do what you have to, clean bulk isnt always the way forward for some. I am looking forward to the bulking phase! ha!
> 
> Great pic in avatar Nogger - love it.


Mmmm the last thing I want is to pile on the middle aged spread any more than it's on already, which is why I'm trying to eat as healthily as possible .....

Have you seen Nog's main pic ? ... Standing by a swimming pool .... presumably at his spread in France , I am soooo jealous ... the best I can do here will be a bubble fountain ... mind you S W Scotland isn't really outdoor pool country :lol: ...


----------



## Greshie

*Thinking about next week*

Have started to think about next week's and subsequent weeks training plan, and at the moment can't see the wood for the trees ...

I want to intensify the training to 4 days a week, originally thinking Mon/Tues Thurs/Fri but not set in stone and split the sessions into body parts

Have identified Back, traps, Shoulders , Chest, triceps, biceps, quads , hamstrings calves... need to hammer legs as these are my weakest point (or rather the parts I'm most self conscious about!) so at least one session will be devoted to leg pounding.

Obviously I want to incorporate exercises from my existing routine into the sessions (see above for current routine) , but are there others using dumbbells, barbell , body weight , that would be useful to add? and are there any combinations of body areas I should avoid ( I dunno eg doing back and shoulders in the same session or whatever)

I've got the rest of the week to draw something up but just want some ideas to get my brain focused and ticking.....

*Nogger* , reading through your posts I've found your sessions for Legs and for Chest/Shoulders/triceps , but unless I've missed something can see nothing for back and biceps .... ?


----------



## nogger

Sorry mate not put it up....will do for you.....Back,biceps and calves..should be hitting them again tomorrow...


----------



## Greshie

Cheers matey


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 8th February*

Well what a disjointed training session this turned out to be ! Have been expecting a call from my old employers to confirm an offer of some contract work for a client in Edinburgh ... and indeed I got two calls, the first from a mate I hadn't seen since Christmas who rabbited on for half an hour (we had a good gossip though) and then the second from another friend who had been given a set of china to donate to her local charity sale and wanted to know how to get rid of stains inside the cups (I used to be an antiques dealer a long time ago so "know" about these things!) so that was another 20 mins chit chat .. therefore the training that started at 9:45 finished at 12:00 midday ...

Warm up as usual

Started off Barbell weights at 35kg then increased to 36kg where indicated

*Then in order of appearance:-*

Calf Raises 2 x 10 @ 2.5 kg , 2 x 10 @ 5kg, 2 x10 @ 6Kg

forearms - 2 x10 each 2.5kg , 5kg , 6kg - palms up /palms down

pull up - 2 x 8 , 1 x 10 ( 1st tcall interruption in the middle of these!)

dead lifts - 5 x10 @ 35kg 1 x 10 @ 36kg

chin ups - 3 x 10 , 1 x9

rows - 6 x 10 @ 36kg

push ups - 2 x 15 , 1 x10

barbell squats - 2 x 8 , 3 x 10 @36kg - I get totally out of breath with these

SLDL - 2 x8 , 3 x 10 @ 36kg

leg extensions -2 x 10 @ 35kg 3 x 10 @ 36kg

leg curls - 4 x10 @ 36kg

lunges - 2 x 10 @ 15kg , 2 x10 @ 17kg

military press - looks like 5 x 7 @ 36kg (can't read my scribble) I'm finding these hard.

barbell bench press - 4 x 8 @ 36kg

dips - no weight 2 x 10

situps - 4 x 15

oblique crunches 4 x 10

lat pull downs 4 x 10 , 1 x5 @ 32.5kg

legs felt more worked today than on Monday immediately after the exercises but again seem to recover quickly . everything else is pleasantly achy (if you understand what I mean!) On a couple of exercises I messed up my breathing and this really affected the reps , and really shows how important proper breathing technique is to achieving results.

Just seen I forgot to increment the weights on the leg exts/curls/lunges as I did on Monday ...

Pleased overall I decided to up the weights - even just by a kilo ... every little helps !

Have been struggling the last few days to achieve adequate protein/calorie counts - so determined effort today to bang the numbers up !


----------



## nogger

Good day mate.....Back.....warm up 10 mins.

Close grip pulldown...2 w.up sets..1 set rest pause.

rack chins 3 set to failure..

2 sets light weight good mornings.

Barbell rows....2 working sets.

Dead lift......first 2 set light...dead-lift and shrug.....Then 2 working sets just dead-lift....then drop the weight dead-lift

and shrug, once i start to lose form....just do shrugs to failure.

Biceps.....barbell curl lean a bit forward......2 working set.....last one to failure and then rest 20 sec....straight barbell curl...cheap the weight up for the last 3 reps,work on the negative..

usually would do another biceps exercise but forearms were still sore from Fridays workout.

Calves will do in morning...my son don't have school on Wednesdays and my wife had to leave,did not have time.

Calves looks like this.....have made a wooden block about 8in high to get a good stretch on the calves...

work up the weight then raise up high as i can hold for 5 or 6 sec down low as i can hold for 10 sec then power up and repeat....some times use the rest pause last set.

And some times do no weight and as many reps like above...2 sets....

So that my home workout just to show what i do......


----------



## Greshie

Ta for this Nog ... already noticed I've not been holding on my calve raises, and I can see the benefits of doing so.

Will take a look at your full exercise routine and then draw up a proposal and post on here ...

Cheers !


----------



## Glassback

Keep going Greshie - Keep up the hardwork and keep the motivation.


----------



## Greshie

must admit this morning felt a bit of a marathon , but as it's dreicht outside (a nice Scots word for wet and dreary) then there isn't much else I can be doing. Had a double protein shake after training , and a protein bar and then two of Flinty's Scotch eggs for lunch so cals and protein back on course .... now I feel a nice zzzz coming on :yawn: ....


----------



## nogger

I've just been for a walk with my son and the dogs.....warmish and sunny here(sorry)....


----------



## nogger

One of my aunties live in Scotland Falkirk.....her husband a golf coach for the Scottish ladies team.....his name is Kevin craggs...put his name on search..

They had a really cold winter..


----------



## Glassback

Sorry for not talking training Greshie but your journal is a nice place to chat with nice people (not that mine isnt!) - Nogger are you french born or did you move there? Im Nr Chester ****ing it down here too.


----------



## nogger

No am English...worked in France for the first time at the end of 98......met my now wife there(french).....we came back to England with my job couple of years later...had house with job.....looked to buy some where,but when i was in France the house prices had shot up....2 years later my boss retired ever one lost there jobs.

we rented or looked after a friends house who went to Dubai for 6 months..

In that time we pop back to france because my wifes mother said she had some land(been in the family for 30 years)and if we wanted we could have and build a house(they had asked 30 years ago and had a yes)but if you have not built any thing in 3 years you have to reply again.

So we move here and 2 years later had a house built....


----------



## Glassback

Lovely - are the French OK with you? We dont have the best name in the world us English.... House prices like now any good?


----------



## Greshie

Oh I think most French can suss out the decent Brits from the chavs.....

Ended up watching Flog It this afternoon .... so am now on the road to perdition by succumbing to day time tv .... still I suppose I was getting rest .... :huh:


----------



## nogger

Never had a problem with the French..made some good friends on the way so far.........House prices went up a bit....mainly land went up the most.......And now the France keep most of the land and sell just a little with the house...Took them a while to catch on.lol.


----------



## Greshie

Forgot to add what the French really appreciate is attempting to speak French ... even if you murder the language in the process!


----------



## Greshie

*Next Week's Training - Splitting into body parts ..... 1st Draft*

Four training sessions a week - what follows are my first thoughts , though Mondays may have to be put back to Sundays

1st question, does the sequence and balance look ok ? I've deliberately repeated some legs on Thursday and would like to attempt some widowmakers if possible. Friday looks light to me , but I can't decide what to add in , perhaps some more chest exercises ...

*Mondays* 

*
Legs *

Leg curls

SLDL

Squats

Lunges

*Tuesdays* 

*
Chest *

Dumbbell flys

incline barbell press

decline barbell press

*Shoulders*

Lateral raise

Military Press

*Triceps*

dips

Barbell bench Press

*Thursdays* 

*
Calves*

Calf Raises

*Legs*

Squats

Deadlifts

*Biceps*

Barbell curl

Hammer Curls

*Friday	* 

*
Back*

Barbell Rows

Chin Ups

pulldowns

anybody any opinions before I plan any further ?


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 11th February*

Well this is my last full workout . I felt really good first thing this morning , (unlike Wednesday when I woke up with a headache ) and so increased the weight slightly on some of the early exercises , however as you will see , this rush of enthusiasm may have had a negative effect further into the routines when I had to reduce the weights.

*So firstly the stats:-*

Calf raises - 2 x 10 each 5kg , 7 kg , 7.5kg

forearms - 2 x 10 each 5kg , 6kg - palms up / down 2 x 10 7kg palms up , 2 x 10 5kg palms down ( had to reduce on palms down 'cos form not good)

pull ups - 3 x8

dead lifts - 2 x 10 @ 36kg & 3 x 10 @ 37.5kg

chin ups - 3 x 10 @ 1 x 9

rows - 6 x 8 @ 37.5kg

push ups - 2 x 15 , 1 x14

barbell squats - 3 x 8 @ 37.5kg then dropped to 35kg and did 1 x20 to try the widowmaker

SLDL - 5 x 8 @ 37.5kg

leg extensions - 2 x 10 @ 36kg , 2 x 10 @ 37.5kg , 1 x 15 @ 37.5kg (to failure)

leg curl - 4 x 10 @ 36kg

lunges - 4 x 10 @ 15kg

military press - 1 x 10 , 1 x8 @ 37.5kg , 1 x 9 @ 1 x 4 @ 36kg (running out of steam by this time)

Barbell bench press - 4 x 8 & 1 x 5 @ 35kg

dips - 3 x 10

situps - 2 x 30

oblique crunches - 2 x 20

lat pulls down - 2 x 10 30kg @ 2 x 10 @ 32.5

the whole session took approx an hour and 30 minutes , and towards the end my energy levels were flagging somewhat , determination kept me going, but I think it is time to split the routine into sections. ( see outline split in previous post )

As I sit here having eaten my Aldi equivalent of Sugar Puffs ( thanks Nogg for giving me the excuse to eat these!) and drinking my protein shake , my upper body feels worked , however my legs don't really , they scream towards the end of the leg extensions and all the way through the leg curls , and feel numb when I do the lunges , so perhaps I should have done more lunges with heavier weights to get them screaming again ?? . Certainly everything is very firm from waist downwards , but I'm not seeing much change , unlike my upper body where there are definite signs of muscle development !


----------



## a.notherguy

quick comment on your routine mate.

its not the best idea to be doing biceps the day before back as back requires alot of bicep use.

if you want to do a 4 day split maybe try

mon

chest and bi's

tue

legs

thurs

shoulder and tris

fri

back

edit... just noticed you want to do legs twice so do your deads on your back day (which will work your legs a little) then finish off with some leg extensions or what ever exercise you want but at a different rep range to your leg day


----------



## Glassback

Good work out mate - your hitting this hard. As for the legs Iknow where you are coming from. Strongest part of me is my legs and when Im in the gym I kill them totally but they seem to recover quickly leaving you feeling like you havent done enough?

Remember though - Pump and Pain dont necessarily mean growth so I keep reading. Are you going nice and low on the squats? I ensure I get my quads parallel to the ground (further if poss) so I am really sitting in to the squat to get max push on quads. Just a thought!

I am even wondering if dropping a weight by say 20% and increasing reps by half would help me personally.

e.g

Normal Squat = 60kg 10 reps

New Set = 50kg 15 reps

Just to fool the muscle and try and get some endurance in to it too. This works for running lol wondering if same approach will work for my muscles!

All the best mate.


----------



## Greshie

a.notherguy said:


> quick comment on your routine mate.
> 
> its not the best idea to be doing biceps the day before back as back requires alot of bicep use.
> 
> if you want to do a 4 day split maybe try
> 
> mon
> 
> chest and bi's
> 
> tue
> 
> legs
> 
> thurs
> 
> shoulder and tris
> 
> fri
> 
> back
> 
> edit... just noticed you want to do legs twice so do your deads on your back day (which will work your legs a little) then finish off with some leg extensions or what ever exercise you want but at a different rep range to your leg day


Thank you for your advice , I shall take it on board


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Good work out mate - your hitting this hard. As for the legs Iknow where you are coming from. Strongest part of me is my legs and when Im in the gym I kill them totally but they seem to recover quickly leaving you feeling like you havent done enough?
> 
> Remember though - Pump and Pain dont necessarily mean growth so I keep reading. Are you going nice and low on the squats? I ensure I get my quads parallel to the ground (further if poss) so I am really sitting in to the squat to get max push on quads. Just a thought!
> 
> I am even wondering if dropping a weight by say 20% and increasing reps by half would help me personally.
> 
> e.g
> 
> Normal Squat = 60kg 10 reps
> 
> New Set = 50kg 15 reps
> 
> Just to fool the muscle and try and get some endurance in to it too. This works for running lol wondering if same approach will work for my muscles!
> 
> All the best mate.


Cheers GB ... yes always do ass to ground on the squats... I dropped the weight back as I wanted to make sure I could do the 20 reps for the widowmaker, probably I could have got away with not dropping , but as ever I was being a bit cautious.

Looking at other journals I notice there those that increase the weights over the sets and some that decrease and then go all out to failure (I think Nog does this sometimes , though without going back and looking at his posts I can't be certain - but no doubt he'll pick this up next time he looks in.... ) I need to go back and refresh my memory on the process of how muscles grow....

I agree with you there needs to be an element of endurance in the body building process ... One thing , although I ran out of steam towards the end today , I wasn't as breathless half way through the routine as I have been in previous sessions .... so fingers crossed I am improving... !


----------



## Glassback

Its good that you noticed you are not as breathless - thats progress right there.

Personally I increase the weights throughout the sets. I would never do 3 sets of the same weight. That said once a week I will go in and go straight to the heaviest I can manage (after a good warm up) to see any strength gains.

Works for me.


----------



## Greshie

I've started to increase the weights to ... even though sometimes it interrupts the flow....


----------



## nogger

Right just had a look mate......couple of things.....when you train chest are you on your own,if yes read this..

ON a safety side of things only use dumbbells for decline and flat benching...simple reason if you fail on the incline at the mow the weight still not to heavy so you will be able (just)roll the bar down,then sit up get your breath and your strength to stand up with the weight to get of......flat maybe still just about.....but decline you will properly get struck...maybe with the bar on your wind pipe.. Yes i've been there...never again.

At the this time i would myself leave dumbell flyes out at the start....great for a little warm up to start with.........not if they pre-exhaust your chest before a beach press...

You need to able to keep going up the weight each week(little by little) to progress..and with the flyes at the start it will take longer.......use them at the end at the moment..

will get back in a bit,need to put my son a sleep.


----------



## Greshie

Hello Nog , sensible advice, thank you! look forward to any further opinions


----------



## nogger

Hi bit late.....Keeping with your 4 day spilt........This is how i would base for myself and why...

Monday....legs....great.. hardest bodypart..need to be fresh.....One week,train hams first like you put,next week quad first...............I would use this day as my squat increase day....meaning...Leg ex to warm up(knees)were not getting ever younger .......first squat set just bar.....second set around 12(need enough weight to start to really feel at 10 rep) Then the working set.....basically you hit 8 reps but making sure you have only 2 max rep left in you.....You should not be able to do 8 reps up and down with out stopping pausing around the 5 or 6 rep and taking a good few deep breaths to finish the set......So each week increase the weight(little by little)The only way for good legs is the hard way.......Leave the lunges out at the end this time around.

Tuesday like i said with chest and why......Do your 2 or 3 exercise......shoulders routine looks ok.....Triceps...dips or cgbp..not both,there no need at the moment.....And for me,this is just me........I would have dips and standing french or lying skull cr.....Or cgbp with one of the two......because i feel that you need the stretch that them two give to really hit the back of the triceps..........At the start i only ever did dips and standing french press with weights at home..


----------



## BoxerJay

Really wish you good luck with this mate, especially at 53! hope you get the results you're looking for


----------



## nogger

Thrusday....calves first ...good....legs...20reps(remember Mondays the weight increase)you've not taken them to failure so you can train them again like you want.......An other good quick fry for legs.......Legs ex medium weight to failure no rest straight to front squats(bit hard to get the hang of, if never done before)so just normal squats...or even sissy squats...then rest....repeat...only need 2 sets to start with.

Friday back and biceps,makes more sense.....

Hopefully that gives a bit of idea of why i would do it that way............I've never done a four day split....its just one of them things i never done,no other reason........

Also going by my picture you should be able to tell am natural and never have(at the moment)taken steroids...... Like i've said i trained non stop for a year and half plus before......i never hit the wall and always was progressing.....i think if i had not stopped training when i did things might of been different......

I have some pictures of the first time i trained to shown how skinny i was.....If i can do it am sure you can.....Also 3 years ago when i was back under 8st 9lbs....good luck mate.....will pop in,from time to time.


----------



## Greshie

Hi Nog , thank you for your input , later today I shall reconstruct my plan based on your suggestions and see how I get on.. may have a few questions for you ... Yes I want to naturally progress as a far as possible , and I'm sure if you can get the gains shown by your pic then I can too ....


----------



## Greshie

BoxerJay said:


> Really wish you good luck with this mate, especially at 53! hope you get the results you're looking for


Cheers mate ...  ..... and I'll have you know 53 is the new 40 ( so I keep telling myself anyway :whistling: ) mind you I suppose to a 17 year old 40 is ancient ...


----------



## Greshie

Okeydoke this is my revised 4 day split starting Monday 14th ....

*Week 1	Sets/Reps/Weights*

*Mondays* 

*
Legs*

Leg Extensions	4 x 10 x 37.5kg

Leg curls 4 x 10 x 37.5kg

SLDL 3 x 8 x 37.5kg

Squats 3 x 8 x 37.5kg

Lunges 4 x10 x 17kg

*Tuesdays* 

*
Chest*

incline barbell press	5 x 10 x 37.5kg

decline dumbbell press	5 x 10 x 15kg

Dumbbell flys 5 x 10 x 15kg

*Shoulders*

Lateral raise	4 x 10 x 37.5kg

Military Press	4 x 10 x 37.5kg

*Triceps*

Barbell bench Press	4 x 10 x 37.5kg

Standing French Press	4 x 8 x 15kg

*Thursdays*

*Calves*

Calf Raises	2x 20 x 7.5kg

*Legs	*

Leg Extensions 25kg to failure

Squats (try front squats)	2 x 10 x 37.5kg

*Friday*

*Back*

Barbell Rows	6 x 8 x 37kg

Chin Ups 5 x 9

*Biceps*

Barbell curl 2 x 10 x 30kg

Hammer Curls	2x 10 x 17kg

The sets/reps/weights are indicative only, and will depend on how I get on, obviously this first week is the trial run to make sure it all fits together. Week 2 the Monday Legs will change as with Nogger's suggestion.... and as you see I want to try front squats ....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 13th feb*

Right well I started the new regime today , party because my best friend and his partner are coming up here (thankfully not staying with me) for a few days so thought I'd get ahead ... in fact best f , partner, and his "in laws" are pitching up to lunch so had better get on:-

*legs today*

Leg extensions 4 x 10 x 37.5kg

Leg curls 4 x 10 x 37.5kg

SLDL 4 x 10 x 37.5kg

Squats (front) 4 x 8 x 37.5kg

Lunges 6 x 10 (3 each ) & 2 x 15 (1 each) x 17kg

Legs feel worked , though I'm not sure I'm getting much benefit from the SLDL's I keep on checking I'm doing the exercise correctly but I don't feel much pull on the hamstrings.

Pleased with the front squat as it's much easier to get the bar back on the rack afterwards, however I didn't get the form right - didn't have the bar resting on my front shoulders which I must correct next time... But am due more squats on thursday so this will be corrected.

Took about 30mins inc time changing weights around and I'm wondering if I should put in another exercise to add another 10mins or so ... I reckon I could cope.

Will up the weights next week .....


----------



## steve bridgend

Just read the whole thread mate good luck with the split just started push pull legs myself


----------



## Greshie

steve bridgend said:


> Just read the whole thread mate good luck with the split just started push pull legs myself


Cheers mate ... thanks ! Hope your legs go well too ... believe they are a the toughest muscles to build ...


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 14th Feb*

*Chest / Shoulders / Triceps*

Not one of my better training session tbh , not only did I have two phone calls (my best mates trying to sort out an itinerary for today) but the new exercises incorporated into the routine proved more difficult than anticipated , and I got a bit flustered ....

*Chest*

Incline barbell bench press 3 x 10 , 1 x9 , 1 x4 @ 37.5kg

decline dumbbell press 5 x10 badly 2 x 10 correctly @ 10kg ... I found this whole exercise awkward , the decline position took some getting used to and my technique was all over the place for the first 5 sets.

dumbbell flys 5 x 10 @10kg ... sort of got the hang of these but technique a bit flaky

*Shoulders*

Lateral raise 4 x 10 @ 32.5kg (the next weight increase will have to be 40kg as the plate bar isn't long enough to take anymore of the smaller weight plates)

Military Press 1 x10 , 1 x 8 , 1 x8 , 1 x 10 @ 30kg (This was done at the end of the session as I left it out of sequence for some reason)

*Triceps*

Barbell Bench Press - 3 x10 , 1 x10 , 1 x15 (?? - this is what I noted but I don't believe it )... all @ 32.5kg

Standing French Press 4 x10 @ 10kg - I think I got the gist of these eventually!

Took about 40 mins inc changing weights and checking technique

I think on Wednesday (rest day) when Best F & partner are safely back in Surrey , I shall revisit the incline dumbbell press, dumbbell flys, and standing french press with very light weights just to nail the technique , I'll also have a quick go at the Barbell Curl and Hammer curls due on friday - again with light weights ...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 16th - Getting form right*

Just a quick entry today - mentioned on Monday I would use Weds to check form and posture on certain exercises I messed up, which I did this morning . On the dumbbells used light weights - starting off with 3.5kg each and then repeating with 5kg each, and on the barbell used 30kg. So with my laptop to hand I rechecked , doing 3 sets each of 10 reps.

*Decline Dumbbell Press* - still don't like the position , but now I know what I'm doing.

*Dumbell Flys* now fine with these.

*Standing French press* - initially found the position a bit awkward and could not feel any pull on the tri's but then the weights were light .

*Front Squat *- made sure the barbell was resting on my shoulders with my chest pushed forward - not hugely comfortable, and on the first squat I pitched forward  !... however tried again and got the idea. Am determined to get these right as it seems to me front squats are safer when training alone - it's easier to get the barbell back onto the rack and easier to put down on the floor if all else fails.

Also had a quick look at Barbell Curls and Hammer Curls which I'll be doing on Friday, nothing to worry about there ...

To me good form is a bit like good grammar and spelling , (or any other basic prep come to that ) , getting it right pays off in the long term.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 16th Feb *

*Calves and Legs*

*Calves*

Calf Raises :- Started of with 2 sets 20 @ 7.5kg , didn't feel nearly enough so upped to 8.5kg (2 x20), still felt I could do more so finished off with 2 x15 @ 9.5kg

*Legs (day 2)*

Leg Extensions started off 1x10 @ 30kg as a warm up, then went up to 35kg and did 2 x10 , decided this was too little , so increased the weights to 37.5kg and a further 2 x10 , still no effect , so increased to 40kg and a further 2 sets 2 x10 , still no effect so increased to the maximum the leg developer will hold - 45kg, and did 2 x10 and then a further 1 x 15 at which point I was beginning to struggle....

Leg curls Didn't faff about went straight in at 40kg and did 3 x15 , then upped the weights to 45kg and did a further 2x10.

Front Squats :- started off with a warm up 1x10 @ 30kg , then did a widowmaker (1 x20) @ 35kg - this was too easy - and my breathing got out of sync towards the end of the set. Took a few minutes rest , checked the correct form on my laptop and then did a further 1 x20 @ 37.5kg which was enough..

So next week on the extensions and curls I shall have to do the working sets at 45kg , the squat working sets at 40kg , and the calves at 15kg .

Having hit the max weights on the leg developers I shall be stuck shortly, I can see I shall have to acquire some more weights and start doing widowmakers three times a week .... :blink: ! ... unless anyone has any better ideas ??


----------



## Glassback

Might sound a little too obvious but if the leg extension on the kit you have is how I imagine can you do it with one leg? so single leg extensions with max weight and alternate legs. I do this at my gym as only thing my legs struggle with together is squats as I have really strong legs. Only part that is half impressive strength wise.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Might sound a little too obvious but if the leg extension on the kit you have is how I imagine can you do it with one leg? so single leg extensions with max weight and alternate legs. I do this at my gym as only thing my legs struggle with together is squats as I have really strong legs. Only part that is half impressive strength wise.


Didn't even occur to me, sounds a brilliant idea , I shall have a go .... thanks GB


----------



## Glassback

Hopefully it will save you a few quid. Also when you have done these if you really want to push your legs at the end of your sets - do another set of negatives. Raise the weight with both legs and lower using one leg. Do same for both legs. Its a killer.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 18th Feb*

*Back and Biceps day*

Progress today :-

*Back*

Dead Lifts :- 2 x 8 @ 37.5kg , 3 x 10 @ 40kg

Barbell Rows :- 6 x 10 @ 40kg

Chin Ups :- 2 x 9 , 1 x 5 , 1 x6 (fell short of target of 4 x9)

*Biceps*

Barbell Curl :- 1 x 8 @ 30kg , 2 x 10 @ 32kg

hammer curls :- 2 x10 @ 15kg

doesn't look a lot but took approx 40 mins inc changing weights.

So how do I feel after this first week of split exercises ? In some ways I miss the repetition of full body workouts however they were beginning to feel like a marathon, whilst the 40 - 45 mins I now spend 4 mornings a week is far more manageable.

Exercise sheet has been prepared for next week and target weights have been upped.

Also weighed myself this morning :- 66.1 kilos (though not quite sure how accurate my scales are )

So when I started 61.7 kilos

20.01.2011 63.5 kilos

07.02.2011 64.0 Kilos

18.02.2011 66.1 kilos

Yey! and it doesn't appear to be all going on round my middle ( he thinks hopefully!) If I'm feeling brave this weekend I'll take some photo's to compare with the 1st set ....


----------



## JoePro

I don't want to sound rude greshie - but how come you're using 37.5kg-40kg for squats and benching?

I'm just wondering. However - it is good to see you're sticking to something mate.

What's your diet currently like, and what're your goals?


----------



## Greshie

No worries ... started from zero so am building up on the weights with the aim of adding more each week, top half of body seems fine with this approach but legs appear to absorb everything I throw at them . Goal is to add mass and muscle (see my pics on the 1st page ... but don't laugh !). Diet is similar to page 7 , but currently aiming for an average of 200g protein a day and 3000 cals per day, carbs vary a bit but are currently getting to around 300g per day average. I record my eating and counts but am not completely anal about hitting exact targets on a daily basis as long at the week averages out ....

I also have protein shakes and a 'lean muscle gainer'


----------



## JoePro

Greshie said:


> No worries ... started from zero so am building up on the weights with the aim of adding more each week, top half of body seems fine with this approach but legs appear to absorb everything I throw at them . Goal is to add mass and muscle (see my pics on the 1st page ... but don't laugh !). Diet is similar to page 7 , but currently aiming for an average of 200g protein a day and 3000 cals per day, carbs vary a bit but are currently getting to around 300g per day average. I record my eating and counts but am not completely anal about hitting exact targets on a daily basis as long at the week averages out ....
> 
> I also have protein shakes and a 'lean muscle gainer'


Good on the diet well done and kept together.

If your upper body is going good, then keep doing what you're doing man.

If your lower body is struggling then change something.

Are you pyramiding weights with each set or just doing the same weight for all the sets? that makes a difference, I know my legs grow through ramping better than same weight... just 3-4 ramping sets then I go all out on one set for squats, for leg extensions I do one warm up and then 2 sets of the same weight at 12 reps each, high intensity.. My leg press used to be a ramp to a total set of 7-8 reps, hard pushed.. This might help.

If you're keeping the same weight, go slower on all of your reps, and control them perfectly to get a huge contraction in the muscle. Normally with super heavy weight I keep my form but I just do my sets a bit faster (comparing by age and what not it'll be harder for your recovery anyway).

That's my view on legs anyway... my favourite body part, maybe they know that and just grow easier.


----------



## JoePro

Greshie said:


> No worries ... started from zero so am building up on the weights with the aim of adding more each week, top half of body seems fine with this approach but legs appear to absorb everything I throw at them . Goal is to add mass and muscle (see my pics on the 1st page ... but don't laugh !). Diet is similar to page 7 , but currently aiming for an average of 200g protein a day and 3000 cals per day, carbs vary a bit but are currently getting to around 300g per day average. I record my eating and counts but am not completely anal about hitting exact targets on a daily basis as long at the week averages out ....
> 
> I also have protein shakes and a 'lean muscle gainer'


Good on the diet well done and kept together.

If your upper body is going good, then keep doing what you're doing man.

If your lower body is struggling then change something.

Are you pyramiding weights with each set or just doing the same weight for all the sets? that makes a difference, I know my legs grow through ramping better than same weight... just 3-4 ramping sets then I go all out on one set for squats, for leg extensions I do one warm up and then 2 sets of the same weight at 12 reps each, high intensity.. My leg press used to be a ramp to a total set of 7-8 reps, hard pushed.. This might help.

If you're keeping the same weight, go slower on all of your reps, and control them perfectly to get a huge contraction in the muscle. Normally with super heavy weight I keep my form but I just do my sets a bit faster (comparing by age and what not it'll be harder for your recovery anyway).

That's my view on legs anyway... my favourite body part, maybe they know that and just grow easier.


----------



## Greshie

Thanks JoePro ... some good advice here , I'm probably going to try both approaches and see what feels the most beneficial, though note you find ramping works best for you ...


----------



## JoePro

Greshie said:


> Thanks JoePro ... some good advice here , I'm probably going to try both approaches and see what feels the most beneficial, though note you find ramping works best for you ...


Exactly man, find what works best for you 

I posted in the other thread - My legs would grow off walking let alone heavy squats.

My calves are lagging though, but I'm training to get strong for the mean time, not as much big.


----------



## Glassback

JoePro said:


> Good on the diet well done and kept together.
> 
> If your upper body is going good, then keep doing what you're doing man.
> 
> If your lower body is struggling then change something.
> 
> Are you pyramiding weights with each set or just doing the same weight for all the sets? that makes a difference, I know my legs grow through ramping better than same weight... just 3-4 ramping sets then I go all out on one set for squats, for leg extensions I do one warm up and then 2 sets of the same weight at 12 reps each, high intensity.. My leg press used to be a ramp to a total set of 7-8 reps, hard pushed.. This might help.
> 
> If you're keeping the same weight, go slower on all of your reps, and control them perfectly to get a huge contraction in the muscle. Normally with super heavy weight I keep my form but I just do my sets a bit faster (comparing by age and what not it'll be harder for your recovery anyway).
> 
> That's my view on legs anyway... my favourite body part, maybe they know that and just grow easier.


Perfect advice if you ask me. Almost exactly how I work my legs. Legs must be hit hard and imo high intensity is the only way to do it.


----------



## JoePro

Glassback said:


> Perfect advice if you ask me. Almost exactly how I work my legs. Legs must be hit hard and imo high intensity is the only way to do it.


Yeah man.

I don't do my legs like that anymore - But I made good gains and told people to do it at the start 

High intensity as always, 1 all pushed set is how I roll.


----------



## jonno

Hi mate, will follow this thread closely as it mirrors what I am trying to achieve. Pushing 56 this year so know how it feels to keep going. Finding injuries and joints aching, especially knees at the moment, but will keep going. All the best.


----------



## Greshie

jonno said:


> Hi mate, will follow this thread closely as it mirrors what I am trying to achieve. Pushing 56 this year so know how it feels to keep going. Finding injuries and joints aching, especially knees at the moment, but will keep going. All the best.


Hi Jonno ... Do keep in touch with your progress too ... us oldies need to stick together  . I've been cautious incrementing the weights and making sure the way I do routines is as correctly as possible precisely so not to put too much strain on joints and on my back, luckily I don't have very many old injuries to worry about , although every now and then I get a sharp pain in one of my wrists where I think I splintered a bone while at uni over 30 years ago! . Am taking a multi vitamin every day at the moment , but am thinking some kind of fish oil tablets may be more appropriate.

About to do legs session in a short while ... so will update progress after lunch ...


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 21st February*

Bit later starting today as I'm decorating my bedroom , so decided to get a coat of emulsion on the walls before doing anything else...

*legs *

Took everyone's advice on board (see previous posts) and have to say it's paid off, legs definitely feeling worked ... and as for my backside , I could paraphrase a famous Patsy Stone quote from Ab Fab ...... :laugh:

Leg Extensions warm up 1 x 10 @ 35kg , then 2 x12 @45kg

Squats I can't make sense of my notes :cursing: but I tried a widow maker @ 40kg ( I think but it may have been 45kg) but struggled to hold the bar (front squat position) and had to drop back to 37.5kg which I completed . Also did 1 x 10 @ 45kg ( again I think!) and to warm up 4 x 8 @ 35kg

Leg Curls 2 x 10 @ 35kg 2 x 12 @ 45 kg - latterly a struggle and afterwards hobbled around when setting up the SLDL's

SLDL 1 x 10 @ 40kg 1 x 10 @ 42.5kg 1 x 12 @ 42.5kg 1x [email protected] - am not sure about this exercise , takes a while for hams to feel worked

Lunges 1 x 10 @ 15kg , 1 x15 @16kg , 1 x15 @ 17kg - carried on increasing until legs started to really complain

With dumbbell work I've realised I've not been counting the weight of the bars which are approx 1.8kg each (according to my kitchen scales) ... so add 3.6kg to the above lunge weights ... and to any other dumbbell routines I've been doing.

Bit cross about not getting up to target on the squats (and also the mess my notes are in) ...this was me bottling out when I found the weight difficult to lift off the bar ... wont be such a wooss when I come to do them again on Thursday....

Was going to do the second coat of emulsion this afternoon , but think a snooze , lunch and a lazy time may be more beneficial ....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 22nd February*

*Chest / Shoulders / Triceps *

Had quite a good workout this morning after putting the 2nd coat of emulsion on the walls (doing the 2nd coat is never quite as satisfying as the 1st coat ...)

*Chest*

*
*

Incline Barbell Press - 4 x 8 @ 40kg

Decline dumbbell Press - 4 x 10 @ 1 x 12 @ 15.6 kg (adding in the dumbbell bars)

dumbbell flys - 4 x 8 & 2 x 10 @ 15.6kg

*Shoulders*

Lateral Raises - used dumbbells managed 3 x 10 @ 15.6kg - but oh these were hard , I couldn't get the dumbbells much higher than just above my waist whilst the in the vid the chap was getting parallel with his shoulders. So I finished off with 3 x 10 @ 40kg using the lat developer to make me feel better . However I shall persevere with the dumbbell raises as obviously there is plenty of room for improvement!.

Military Press 1 x8 @ 30kg as a warm up , 2 x 8 and 1 x 6 @ 35kg working sets.

*Triceps* 

Barbell bench press 1 x 8 @ 35kg , 3 x 8 @ 40kg

standing French Press 1 x 10 @ 10kg , 3 x 10 @ 12kg - can push myself further on these I think.

Everything feels nicely worked , so I'm quite pleased. No update photo's yet ... I don't think there is enough of a change yet to warrant them...

Rest day tomorrow (from workout that is ) will be hanging wallpaper on the 'feature' wall so it will be a good stretching session no doubt!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 24th February*

*Legs / Calves Day*

*Calves *

Calf raises - dumbell - 2 x 10 @ 7.5kg 2 x 15 @ 18.6 kg , 1 x30 @ 18.6kg

*Legs*

Leg Extensions - 2 x 10 @ 40kg , 3 x 10 @45kg

Leg Curls - 4 x 10 @ 45kg - struggled a bit towards the end

Front Squats - 1 x 10 @ 40kg 1 x 20 @ 45 kg , 1 x10 @45kg

Well, bit of a mixed bag this morning , upped the weights dramatically on the calf raises (though difficult to balance on the step with two dumbbells) but although my calves complained towards the end they recovered quickly . so next Monday will load as much weight as possible onto one dumbbell and go back to single calf raises...

The leg extensions got hard towards the end of the final sets , as did the leg curls . However when I came to do the squats , I breezed in with a started set at 40kg and then went through the widow maker at 45kg without too much effort , so much so that I did another 10 reps after a short break.

My legs feel worked , but not to the same degree as on Monday , and in some respects I'm not too worried 'cos later this morning a mate is coming round with his chainsaw and van to help me take down my very dead conifer hedge at the front including digging up the roots ... and given I don't do a great deal of heavy physical work , and the getting out the roots will be exactly that ... I don't want to be hobbling around.

Decorating yesterday didn't go smoothly either , put the wall paper up , then peeled it all off and rehung it to make sure the stripes were vertical ... looks ok but I can see some of the joins which annoys me as usually I can butt paper to make the strips appear seemless. Also the Wickes emulsion I used has dried with dark patches in places.. never had that before , 3rd coat appears to sort, but I won't be using Wickes again.....

Next week legs I shall continue with the double leg extensions/Curls on Monday @ 45kg and then switch to single leg extensions/curls on Thursday. Still deliberating the Squats , am now hitting the max weights the equipment can tolerate ... however am planning to do another widow maker session on Saturday ... and this time plan to go to failure @ 45kg however many reps it takes !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 25th February*

*Back & Biceps day*

Short and sweet:-

*Back*

Barbell Rows :- 2 x 10 @ 40kg , 4 x 10 @ 42.5kg

Chin Ups :- 1 x7 , 1 x6 , 1 x 6 , 1 x 7 , 1 x6

Dead lifts :- 5 x 10 @ 42.5kg

*Biceps*

Barbell Curl :- 3 x 8 @ 35kg

Hammer Curls :- 2 x 10 @ 9.3kg per dumbbell ( 18.8kg)

Didn't do as well as last week on the chin ups but otherwise have upped the weights lifted ...

Later today will set the targets for next week .

Felt a bit cheated yesterday , my mate didn't need my help to take down the hedge ... he obviously decided a 75 year old with a chain saw was more use as help than a 53 year old without! :whistling: ... if the weather holds they are coming back today to try to take out the stumps .. this means of course I could have gone a bit heavier yesterday on Legs ... so am going to repeat that session tomorrow morning


----------



## Glassback

Keep smiling mate - decorating drives me mad too mate and chainsaws make everything easy dont they ha!


----------



## Greshie

*Sat 26th Feb*

As promised to myself , redid Thursdays* legs* session this morning:-

Calf Raises :- 3 x 15 @ 9.8kg each calf

leg curls :- 5 x 10 @ 45kg

leg extensions :- 5 x 10 @ 45kg

Front Squats :- 1 x 20 @ 45kg

Then for the hell of it

1x 30 situps

2 x20 oblique crunches

3 x10 dumbbell fly's @ 6.8kg per dumbbell (cos I fancied doing 'em)

Legs def feel more worked than on Thursday . Think on Monday I will do a couple of leg exts / curls at 45kg then split to single leg exts/ curls @ 25kg.

Lovely day here is Dumfries so out into the garden shortly ....


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 28th Feb*

*Legs *

leg extensions :- 2 x 10 @ 45kg , then single leg exts 4 x10 @ 25kg , 4 x 10 @ 30kg (2 sets each leg)

Leg Curls :- 2 x 10 @ 45kg , then single leg curls 4 x 10 @ 25kg , 4 x 10 @ 30kg

SLDL :- 4 x10 @ 45kg

Front Squats :- 1 x10 , then 1 x20 @ 45kg (messed up my breathing towards the end of the 1 x 20)

Lunges :- 8 x 10 @ 18.6 kg (4 sets each leg)

Good news is weights lifted are increasing , bad news is I weighed myself this morning and have dropped back slightly from 66.1kg to 65.9kg - this doesn't surprise me really as I struggled to keep the calorie intake up last week for some reason. Must try harder this week!

Legs feel worked which also feels good (in a funny sort of way!)

Still not sure if I derive any benefit from the SLDL's , but not sure what I could replace them with....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 1st March*

*Chest / Shoulders / Triceps *

Don't what it was about this morning but everything was a bit of a struggle , not motivation wise more my body seemed reluctant to get into gear .... mind you I'm off out in a while to meet a friend for coffee so started earlier than normal ...

*Chest*

Incline barbell press :- 2 x 8 @ 42.5kg 1x 4 @ 42.5kg then more or less failed on the reps so reduced weights and did 1 x 8 & 1 x6 @ 40kg

decline dumbbell press :- 3 x 8 , 1 x 4 @ 18.6 kg - again to failure

dumbbell flys:- 4 x 8 @ 15.6kg (target was 5 x8)

*Shoulders *

Lateral Raise :- 3 x 10 @ 40kg lat bar , 3 x 8 @ 13.6kg dumbbell (bit better than last week on the dumbbell raises thought still a way to go to get parallel with my shoulders!)

Military Press :- 1 x 8 , 1 x7 , 1 x8 , 1 x 6 @ 35kg (target was 4 x8 @ 35kg)

*Triceps*

Barbell Bench press :- 4 x 8 @ 40kg (just managed to complete the sets/reps)

Standing French Press :- 2 x10 @ 10kg , 2 x 10 @11kg

Next week will start off with these weights and try to increment the sets .

Another lovely day in Dumfries ... had lunch in the garden yesterday ... and looks as though I'll be able to do so today too


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 4th March*

*Legs* again today ....

*Calves *

Single Calf raises :- 2 x 15 @ 10.3 kg - each leg - should have done 4 sets each leg in hindsight

*Legs* 

Single Leg extensions :- 5 x 10 @ 30kg each leg ( 1 x 10 then two lots consecutive sets)

Single Calf Raises :- as leg exts , I'm not getting a full raise so not sure whether to persevere or drop the weight back slightly

Front Squats :- 1 x 10 @ 45kg then 1 x 20 @ 50kg ... upping to 50kg was a breeze and I did the 20 rep smoothly without any difficulty, therefore I decided to finish off with

dumbbell lunges :- 4 x 10 @ 10.3kg each dumbbell - these sets didn't really phase me either , and now I've reached the dumbbell limit , what next ? barbell lunges ?

My legs are weird , they seem to absorb just about anything I throw at them , the rest of me gives up before they do! , they feel worked for sure , but some people on here make comments about turning to jelly or hobbling around ... well I've never felt that since the first time I ever did squats and lunges without weights several months ago ....

Back and Biceps tomorrow ... then I'm gonna have to rejig next weeks training schedule as it looks like I'm away next Tuesday / wednesday ....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 4th March*

*Back & Biceps*

Not a bad session this morning :-

*Back*

Barbell rows :- 2 x10 @ 42.5kg 4 x10 @ 45kg

chin ups :- 2 x 8 , 2 x6 , 1 x5 - better than last week though still not target

Dead Lifts :- 5 x10 @ 45kg

*Biceps*

Barbell Curl :- 3 x8 @ 40kg

Hammer Curls :- 2 x10 , 1 x8 @ 20.6kg - lost technique on the 1st set thus a third to make up.

This is the end of week three of the split routines and weights lifted are slowly increasing ... not sure if I'm seeing any muscle gains ... think I'll get the camera out on the 19th March - two months after I started using the weights.....

Next Tuesday am in Manchester at a meeting with my former employer to discuss some contract work I've agreed to do for a couple of new Scottish clients (mostly end user training ) and will stay over to the Wednesday to see my Parents, so this means I need to move Tuesday's Chest/shoulders/tri's Am thinking either a back to back session Mon am/pm or move to Sun/Mon am ... haven't decided yet!.....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 6th March*

I've moved tomorrow's and Tuesday's sessions forward a day as I shall be away Tues/Weds

*Legs*

Single Leg Extensions :- 1 x 10 @ 25kg each leg then 2 consecutive sets each leg 2 x 10 @ 35kg .

Front Squats :- 1 x 10 @ 50kg , 1 x 20 @ 50kg

Leg Curls :- 1 x 10 25kg each leg then 2 consecutive sets each leg 2 x 10 @ 35kg

SLDL :- 4 x 10 @ 50kg

Lunges :- 4 x 10 @ 20.6kg (combined dumbbell weight)

Good session , legs feel worked, the 1x20 squat was an effort towards the last reps . Dropped the weights back on the leg curls to improve the raise.

Tomorrow chest , shoulders and tri's ... then two days "off" ... !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th March*

I've just mixed my post workout shake with hot water .... yuch! what a ditz !

*Chest / Shoulders / Triceps*

*Chest *

Incline Barbell Press :- 4 x 8 @ 42.5kg then dropped to 1 x8 @ 40kg 'cos I was struggling...

decline dumbbell press :- 5 x 8 @ 18.6kg

dumbbell fly's :- 5 x 8 @ 15.6kg

*Shoulders*

Lateral Raise :- 3 x 10 @ 40kg (let developer) 3 x8 @ 15kg dumbbell (just managed the 3 sets!)

Military Press :- 1x8 , 1x7, 1x7 , 1 x8 @35kg

*Triceps*

Barbell bench press :- 4 x8 @ 40kg (struggled towards the end)

Standing French Press :- 4 x10 @ 12kg

*Notes*

This morning was a bit of a struggle in places, especially with the dumbbell lat raises and military press , so I shan't increase the weights on those next week. Barbell bench press was also a struggle to finish the 4 sets.

Weighed myself this morning ... 66kg ... a smidgen up on last week but again I've been struggling to hit the 3000 cals per day average in the last week so when I get back from Manchester I shall review my diet, yes I know.... Eat More! , easier said than done. However I do appear to be gaining a bit of muscle though there's a long way to go .........

feet up , coffee , protein bar , then off to the tip with yet more garden waste , afterwards I suppose I should clean the car and hit the credit card with a tank full of petrol ... thankfully I can recharge to expenses.....

Coffee Machine has just died


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 10th March*

*Legs day today*

and don't feel very bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning despite getting home at a reasonable time yesterday afternoon, so was going through the motions a bit with today's workout

*Calves*

Calf Raises :- 3 x 15 @ 10.3kg each leg

*Legs*

single leg extensions :- 2 lots 2 x 10 @ 37.5kg each leg

single leg curls :- 2 x 10 @ 25kg each leg , 2 x 10 @ 27.5kg each leg

front squats :- 1 x 10 @ 50kg , 1 x20 @ 51kg

barbell lunges :- 2 x 8 @ 30kg

Wanted to go higher on the squats but didn't feel I had the energy , however managed to do the 51kg 20 rep so should have gone for more weight. The barbell lunges were also quite easy at 30kg but I'd had enough by this stage so decided to call it a day.


----------



## nogger

Glad to see the training still going ok.....Am busy with work now(that time of year)so not getting on here as much....Still training well,little bit more size on,manly the legs....Am always dropping in to see how its going for you......Catch you soon..


----------



## Greshie

Hi Nogger good to hear from you .... catch up soon .... am going to have a review of progress at the end of the month after a short break from training (visiting friends in London for a long weekend) ....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 11th March*

*Back / Biceps*

*Back*

Barbell rows :- 1 x10 @ 45kg , 4 x10 @ 47.5kg

chin ups :- 4 x 8 , 1 x7 - an improvement on last week , but I rested more between sets

dead lifts :- 5 x 10 @ 47.5kg

*Biceps*

Barbell curl :- 2x8 @ 42.5kg 1 x7 @42.5kg

Hammer Curls :- 3 x10 @20.6kg

Fairly straightforward session , lost technique on the Hammer Curls slightly .

Need to look at my diet this weekend, not quite hitting the targets of 200g + protein per day and 3000+ cals per day last 5 days average was 2783 calories and 186g protein, carbs average 323g. (On Monday weight was 66Kg - 145.5lbs)


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 14th March*

And what a glorious sunny morning it is in Dumfries

*Legs *

Single Leg Extensions:- 2 x 10 @ 30kg , 4 x10 @ 37.5kg each leg

Single Leg curls :- 2 x 10 @ 27.5kg , 4 x 10 @ 30kg each leg

SLDL :- 4 x 10 @ 52kg

Front Squats :- 1x 10 @ 51kg , 1 x20 @ 52kg

Lunges :- 4 x 8 @ 30kg - definately felt the effect of these more today.

All these weights were up on last week except the lunges where I did more sets.

With these leg sessions the Quads always feel more exercised than the hams for some reason. before thursday I shall go back and revisit some advice I was given re leg exercises earlier in the thread just to check techniques.

Have weighed myself this morning - 67.4 kilos ... this is the heaviest I have ever been. Not sure where it's all going though, have a suspicion it's hanging round my middle  .

However it is encouraging as I've not made any decisions about my diet, managed to hit 3000 cals yesterday and got within the 200g protein target without too much effort, so therefore just need to make sure I'm more consistent with my daily intakes. Have also been using a lean mass gainer shake , but it is expensive so I shall be looking at alternatives (more food I suppose, or make my own as some people seem to do on here)

Will also be having 6 days off at the end of the month (visiting friends in Surrey) and am looking forward to the break from training, I think I need one.

During April I expect to be spending 3 days a week in Edinburgh contracting for my ex employer so will have to rejig the training sessions , am thinking about going back to 3 x all body sessions a week for the month.

Coffee, protein bar ... and then garden waste to the tip , homebase , and then more gardening ! (the house also needs a clean , but sod that it's too nice to be indoors!)


----------



## steve bridgend

Well done mate your still making good progress I seem to have hit a bit of a brick wall since changing to a split


----------



## Greshie

Hi Steve , Thank you for your encouragement , and sorry to hear you feel you have hit a brick wall with your own routines...

hmmm sometimes I don't think I push myself as hard as I could/should do, but I'm always concerned if I do some damage it will take longer to repair than in someone younger than me , also training at home I need to be able to get out of "awkward" situations without getting into difficulty.

Leg muscles appear to be doing f*ck all very much, even with two training sessions a week , if I flex them I can see muscle definition and development (after a fashion) but I feel very top heavy (ie upper body out of proportion) , reckon I'm gonna have to go to 3 squat sessions Mon/Thurs/Sat

This evening have been looking through some of the diet threads here and think I'm going to have to start reducing the carbs and start recording the amounts of fat I consume. I eat alot of nuts / avocado / whole milk / eggs and use butter rather than spread but I'm not sure I have enough fat overall.

Will be taking photos on the 23rd March - being nearly 3 months after starting training with weights ... and will post them up ... nervously ...


----------



## Tassotti

Keep up the good work Greshie.

You mentioned you need to up your cals and improve your legs. Well, take a look at GOMAD. Basically, drink 4 litres of full fat milk per day and squat, squat, squat!! :lol:

http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/

Ade


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Keep up the good work Greshie.
> 
> You mentioned you need to up your cals and improve your legs. Well, take a look at GOMAD. Basically, drink 4 litres of full fat milk per day and squat, squat, squat!! :lol:
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/
> 
> Ade


Thanks for this Ade ... an interesting article ... 4 litres is a hell of a lot , but is possible as part of an overall diet .... As for the squats I know I'm gonna have to go with heavier weights. ....


----------



## Tassotti

Get one of these and have Strawberry Milk


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 15th March*

Good news is my legs are feeling a little stiff this morning , whether this is down to yesterday's workout or the fact I spent the afternoon digging out some obdurate roots in the garden is open to debate. Perhaps a combination of both.

Bad news is I managed to bash the back of my hand against one of the uprights this morning while doing the barbell press and by the end of the workout was having problems gripping the barbell especially with the French Press. still quite painful as I type this , but rest day tomorrow so hopefully the pain will go, reckon it's just bruising.

*Chest / Shoulders / Triceps*

*Chest*

incline barbell press :- 5 x 8 @ 42.5kg

decline dumbbell press :- 2 x 8 @ 18.6kg , 3 x8 @ 20.6kg

dumbell fly's :- 3 x 8 @ 15.6kg , 2 x8 18.6kg ( I didn't reach target of 2 x 8 @ 15.6 then 3 x8 @ 18.6)

*Shoulders*

Lateral Raise :- 3 x10 @ 40kg (lat bar) 3 x8 @ 15kg dumbbell

Military Press :- 4 x8 @ 35kg ... at last reached my target . though only just managed the last rep

*Triceps*

barbell bench press :- 4 x8 @ 42.5kg

standing french press :- 3 x 8 , 1 x5 @ 15kg (target was 5 x8 but wrist too painful to continue)

Pleased with the Military Press , it's taken me 3 weeks to get to the target 4 x 8 @ 35kg and even today it was a struggle.

Next week for most of the exercises I shall increment the weights / sets ... start off with todays weights for a couple of sets and then try to increment for the remainder and see how I get on.

Too wet to be in the garden today , so looks like the house will get it's clean !


----------



## Kevmac11

Don't know how you manage to train so early - kudos!

and it's raining - just chill and rest :laugh:

Good to see you've got through your military press stalemate - another step in the marathon journey!

keep up the good work!


----------



## Greshie

Kevmac11 said:


> Don't know how you manage to train so early - kudos!
> 
> and it's raining - just chill and rest :laugh:
> 
> Good to see you've got through your military press stalemate - another step in the marathon journey!
> 
> keep up the good work!


Cheers for the encouragement mate 

Sometimes I'm not sure how I manage to train so soon in the day too !!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 17th March*

*Calves & Legs....*

*Calves*

Calf Raises :- 4 x 15 each leg 11.8kg

*Legs*

Single Leg Extensions :- 4 x 10 @ 40kg each leg

Leg Curls :- 2 x10 @ 30kg 4 x10 @ 32.5kg

Front Squats :- 1 x10 @ 51kg , 1 x20 @ 52.5kg

Barbell Lunges :- 4 x15 @ 30kg

Bit distracted this morning , forgot to look at some previous advice on incremental leg exercises and not sure how I ended up doing 15 reps for the lunges , should have upped the weight , and should really have tried a heavier squat..

However upped weights on leg exts/curls from Monday so not all bad.


----------



## Tassotti

Is there any reason you do front squats instead of back Greshie?


----------



## Greshie

Purely because as I train at home and alone , it's easier to deal with the barbell once I've finished


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 18th March*

Another sunny morning in Dumfries....

*Back & Biceps*

*Back*

Barbell Rows:- 3 x10 @ 47kg then dropped to 2 x10 @ 43kg

Chin Ups :- 5 x 8

Dead Lifts :- 5 x10 @ 50kg

*Biceps*

Barbell curl :- 4 x8 @ 42.5kg

Hammer Curls :- 4 x 10 @ 20.6kg

Dropped the weight on the barbell rows as found 47kg too much. Managed to reach the target of 5x8 chin ups at last ... next target will be 5 x9...

Am away for a long weekend from next thursday onwards so shall take tomorrow as a rest day and then do 4 days in a row , then six days off ...... a well deserved break I think !


----------



## steve bridgend

Hi Greshie are you doing full rep pull ups impressive. I have one of them bars that clamp to the door I'm to lanky to use them properly on ther just orderd my power rack it has a pull up bar so should be easier


----------



## Greshie

Hi Steve , mine clamps on to the door too so I have to bend my legs in front of me (bit like a gymnast ... I wish!!) , so not sure if the technique is pure , but it's still hard work regardless !. Don't think a power rack would be any better for me as my ceilings are too low, even in the garage. Where are you getting your kit from? I need to get some more weights soon .....


----------



## steve bridgend

Fitness superstore how low are you're ceilings


----------



## Greshie

In the garage about 90ins


----------



## steve bridgend

There 85 ins mate check them out on you tube


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 20th March*

First day of spring and rather dreich here

This week Monday has become Sunday and Tuesday will become Monday.....

*Legs *

Leg Extensions :- 2 x10 @ 35kg 4 x10 @ 40kg each leg

Front Squats :- 1 x10 @ 52.5kg , 1 x20 @ 55kg

leg Curls :- 2 x10 @ 30kg 4 x10 @ 32.5kg each leg

SLDL :- 4 x10 @ 55kg

Lunges :- 2 x10 @ 35kg each leg

The weights go up , by the end of the routine I feel I've done enough , then standing in the shower I begin to wonder if I could have pushed myself a bit further.....


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 21st March *

*Chest / Shoulders / Triceps*

*Chest*

incline barbell press :- 2 x 8 @ 42.5kg , 1 x8 @ 45 kg 1 x5 @ 45kg and then I failed .. couldn't raise the bar, couldn't get it back onto the hooks, completely stuck, had to lower it to my waist and then wriggle out the best I could.. it's every lone gymer's nightmare I suppose (and not exactly heavy I felt such a woooss ) having extracted myself I paused for breath , lowered the weights back to 42.5kg and did another 2 x8

After this I did all the following at lower starting weights and only upped if I felt I could do so.

Decline Dumbell Press :- 3 x8 @ 18.6kg , 2 x8 @ 20.6kg

Dumbell fly's :- 3 x8 @ 15.6kg , 2 x 8 @ 18.6kg

*Shoulders*

lateral raise :- 3 x10 @ 40kg (lat bar) 3 x 8 @ 18.6kg (dumbells - these are a bit of a joke , I can't get my arms much above my waist ! )

Military Press:- 3 x 8 @ 35kg , 1 x8 @ 37.5kg

*Triceps*

barbell bench press :- 2 x8 @ 42.5kg , 2 x8 @ 45kg

standing french press :- 4 x8 @ 15kg

All targets missed today

When doing the dumbell press/fly's could feel the wrist prang I did last week come back , and I am also getting a pain in my left shoulder and this especially makes the French press progressively more uncomfortable ..

Am taking a multi vitamin , but next time I'm in town I shall pick up some fish oil tabs I think ....

Anyway it's a nice day here , so off to the tip with yet another car load of garden rubbish , then back into the garden to do more clearing up.. am very pleased with the way the garden is getting knocked into shape ....

Forgot to add - weight this morning 67.5kg


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 22nd March*

*Calves and Legs*

*
*

*Calves*

Dumbbell Calf Raises :- 4 x 15 each leg @ 11.8kg

*Legs*

Single Leg extensions:- 2 x10 @ 37.5kg , 2 x10 @ 40kg , 2 x10 @ 42.5Kg eeach leg

Single Leg Curls :- 2 x10 @ 32.5kg 2 x10 @ 35kg 2 x10 @ 37.5kg

Front Squats :- 1 x10 @ 55kg 1 x20 @ 57.5kg

Barbell Lunges :- 4 x15 @ 37.5kg each leg

All targets reached although I may drop back on the leg curls as was finding a full raise on the 37.5kg sets difficult. Near the maximum weight on the extensions.

3 month progress photos will appear after training tomorrow..... Once I have carefully compared them to those taken in January !... I just hope there will be some discernable changes ... :huh:


----------



## Glassback

Well done Greshie I cant wait to see the updated pictures...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 23rd March*

*Back 'n Biceps*

*Back*

Barbell Rows :- 2 x10 @ 42.5kg 2 x10 @ 45kg 1 x10 @ 46kg , 1 x10 @50kg

chin ups :- 5 x9 (just!)

dead lifts :- 2 x10 @ 50kg 3 x10 @ 52.kg

*Biceps*

Barbell Curl :- 4 x8 @ 42.5kg

Hammer Curls :- 4 x10 @ 20.6kg

All targets hit tho took the barbell rows in easy increments , and got the technique correct for the barbell curls tho still a tendency to swing on the hammer curls ratrher than pin elbows to sides.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 23rd March ... then and now*

1st /3rd pic March 23rd.............Jan 16th 2nd /4th pic





There are some changes especially in my legs which aren't quite so skinny



My forearms are bigger as are my biceps.

Bit disappointed with my chest as that doesn't appear to have done very much , and looking at my profile I'm carrying far to much weight round my middle which is a bit depressing

On 20th Jan I weighed 63.6kg , on Monday I had increased to 67.5kg ....


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 23rd March ... then and now*
> 
> 1st /3rd pic March 24th.............Jan 16th 2nd /4th pic
> 
> [ ....


Wow Greshie, how did you manage to take a pic in the future


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Wow Greshie, how did you manage to take a pic in the future


ooops !!


----------



## Tassotti

looks like you have made some improvements! Quite difficult to tell from the pics though.

What are your calories like? Think you might need to up them to 5000/day.


----------



## jonno

Good to see you still at it mate. You`re doing ok by the look of it. Better than me anyway. finding it hard and had some set backs but back at it now.


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> looks like you have made some improvements! Quite difficult to tell from the pics though.
> 
> What are your calories like? Think you might need to up them to 5000/day.


Yes I had to compare the pics closely , and I agree the gains are marginal . At the moment I'm hitting 3000 calories a day , in a previous post you mentioned the GOMAD diet and going on that is a possibility, I've already started drinking extra milk but nowhere near 4 litres !.

I think diet and the routines will need to be reviewed when I get back from my break ....


----------



## Greshie

jonno said:


> Good to see you still at it mate. You`re doing ok by the look of it. Better than me anyway. finding it hard and had some set backs but back at it now.


Hi Jonno , cheers for the encouragement, I must admit I had to look hard to find any gains , and as I said above they are marginal , but I can feel differences so I know things are happening. I think possibly our age will work against us , and make it more difficult to make the quick gains someone in their 20's or 30's would be able to achieve in the same time scales . For me there will also be genetic issues, I take after my Dad's family who are all slight .


----------



## jonno

Greshie said:


> Hi Jonno , cheers for the encouragement, I must admit I had to look hard to find any gains , and as I said above they are marginal , but I can feel differences so I know things are happening. I think possibly our age will work against us , and make it more difficult to make the quick gains someone in their 20's or 30's would be able to achieve in the same time scales . For me there will also be genetic issues, I take after my Dad's family who are all slight .


Yes I tend to agree with you on the Age and genetics thing. I think results are possible but it just takes longer.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback

Good pics - You can see the developement is coming along. You clearly have a fast metabolism so definitely up the calories. 6 month mark will be interesting and I think your progress will continue.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Greshie

Cheers GB !  .... gains are modest but you are right I am going to up the calories to 4000 plus ... not sure whether to GOMAD or just do a normal increase ... Steve Bridgend has a good shake that is 1000 cals approx so may do a couple of those a day....

Must dash need to get on the road to Caterham via Stockport.... it's gonna be a long drive !


----------



## steve bridgend

Get them shakes down you mate easy kals


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 30th March *

Well I'm back from my long weekend away and after an 8 hour drive yesterday and a bad night's sleep am not feeling great today ....

Rather than do half a week of splits I decided to spend the rest of this week (today and Friday) doing basic Rippetoes type workouts... Having done today's I should have upped the weights far more as I don't really feel the benefit ( or should that be the pain!) was tempted afterwards to do another few sets of each but decided I wasn't in the mood

Squats :- 3 x5 @ 60kg

Bench Press :- 3 x5 @ 47.5kg

Deadlift :- 3 x5 @ 55kg

Decline dumbbell press :- 3 x5 @ 20.6 kg

Friday session will be in the morning and have increased weights.

Diet increased to 4000cals as from today ... just downed one of Mr "Bridgend's" shakes, and I've started taking Morrison's Cod Liver Oil and Evening Primrose tablets (couldn't find CLO on it's own in Morrisons and couldn't be a*sed going into town to look),

Also the need to upgrade kit is becoming urgent .... and am dithering about what to do ....... I want a squat rack and detachable bench and 100kg worth of plates... saw one nice package from Connection Fitness but it's out of stock ... Have seen nothing 2nd hand on eBay that is within striking distance of here ....


----------



## a.notherguy

powerhouse fitness do some good strenght packages - check out their site mate

this kind of thing...

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php


----------



## Greshie

a.notherguy said:


> powerhouse fitness do some good strenght packages - check out their site mate


Cheers mate ... will do !


----------



## a.notherguy

Greshie said:


> Cheers mate ... will do !


added a link to my other post.

have never used them so cant comment on their service but i think a few guys on here have recommended them before


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Greshie, the kit in my thread came from powerhouse. If you do order from them, give them a call rather than order from the internet. I managed to get quite a nice discount by calling them. I found the service to be 'interesting'.....

Oh, the other thing as well. If you are limited for cash at the minute, they do 0% interest free for up to 3 years!!


----------



## Greshie

a.notherguy said:


> powerhouse fitness do some good strenght packages - check out their site mate
> 
> this kind of thing...
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php


Bought ! .... got a bit of a discount on the offer price and it's being delivered next Tuesday ... was impressed with their customer service , online and by telephone, so will see what happens on Tuesday........


----------



## Tassotti

Nice one. Assembling it Tuesday will be a workout in itself :thumb:


----------



## steve bridgend

How much discount did you get Greshie may get this instead of the powertec if I ever get my refund


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Nice one. Assembling it Tuesday will be a workout in itself :thumb:


mmm may be a joyous experience !! :wacko:



steve bridgend said:


> How much discount did you get Greshie may get this instead of the powertec if I ever get my refund


About 7% ... but I paid in full rather than take the interest free credit option ....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 1st April ...*

*
*

I now have several boxe s from Powerhousefitness in the garage ... Tuesday turned into this lunchtime and this lunchtine turned into 10:15am .....

So just as well I got on with this morning's workout straight after breakfast .....

Squats:- 2 x 5 @ 55kg , 3 x 5 @ 60kg then dropped weights to 50kg and did 1 x20 - shouldn't have dropped so much

Military Press :- 3 x 5 @ 37.5kg (just managed the last set)

Pendlay rows :- 5 x5 @ 45kg

Chin ups :- 3 x8

Chair dips :- 3 x8

Barbell Curls :- 2 x 8 @ 45kg just managed these.

Have decided to change my routine for April and May and do a 3 day Push/Pull/Legs Monday / Wednesday / Friday ... except I will probably shunt in some extra legs , and will be starting this Sunday as I expect to be otherwise occupied on Monday ... Routines not finalised yet but will probably be based on a suggestion made by JoePro in another thread ...

Have upped my cals to 3500 or so per day and feel like a bloated porker ... once training gets going again in earnest will up to 4000....

Must get on.... old equipment about to go on to eBay and be disassembled .... spanners and tools ready for the new .... quite looking forward to it ....at least it's raining so I wont be tempted into the garden .....


----------



## Tassotti

Wow that was quick delivery! Your squats will improve in no time with the rack. A lot of energy is sapped just getting the bar onto your back (front) without a rack. Looks like you've been going Ripptoe last couple of workouts. Stick to that man. Strength will grow quickly. Easy way to add 1400 cals to your diet is to have 2 70g packs of brazil nuts. Not much food, lot of cals and good fats.


----------



## Greshie

Hi Tass ... feeling absolutely knackered , putting this stuff together is a workout in itself... the rack is up and the lat /row framework is in place but not screwed together... and the garage looks like a bomb has hit it .... 

I am eating mixed nuts 50g a time but the calories aren't as high as the Brazils so will take a look next week when I'm shopping. Something is giving me heartburn but I'm not sure whether it's the oats or bananas in the Bridgend shakes or possibly the nuts.... whatever it's only just started since I've been stuffing my face!

Not made up my mind about the routine yet ....


----------



## steve bridgend

Now I can't decide what to buy the powertec one the one you got or the more heavy duty one on the same site if I go go for the more heavy duty one will have to wait a couple of weeks for more funds.What to do?


----------



## steve bridgend

Cool name for my shakes by the way I'm going to have to copyright these and sell them for £4 each


----------



## Greshie

steve bridgend said:


> Now I can't decide what to buy the powertec one the one you got or the more heavy duty one on the same site if I go go for the more heavy duty one will have to wait a couple of weeks for more funds.What to do?


The capacity of the heavy duty power rack is huge , and my feeling is if I ever get to that stage I would want to be doing the lifts in a gym with a partner/spotter because of the weight loads so I'm comfortable with the lower capacity, I must say from what I've unpacked so far it's decent quality stuff, though I wouldn't bother with their rubber matting ... I think you can get similar matting off eBay that's used for horses that someone on here recommended ...


----------



## steve bridgend

Good point if you intend joining a gym in the future I intend to train at home indefinitely so may have to go for the more heavy duty one only thing putting me off is I don't know if there's a leg extension attachment for those benches


----------



## Greshie

steve bridgend said:


> Good point if you intend joining a gym in the future I intend to train at home indefinitely so may have to go for the more heavy duty one only thing putting me off is I don't know if there's a leg extension attachment for those benches


Doesn't appear to come with the packages , but you could cost the items up separately and choose a different bench.....


----------



## steve bridgend

Yeah it works out alot more as you get weights with those packages how do you feel about having no leg extension/curl attachment are you happy with never doing them exercises


----------



## Greshie

steve bridgend said:


> Yeah it works out alot more as you get weights with those packages how do you feel about having no leg extension/curl attachment are you happy with never doing them exercises


I'm not too worried , it will make me concentrate on squats, SLDL's and lunges .. also when I looked elsewhere, benches with leg extsa/curl attachments all seemed to have a max weight of 45kg which I'm now hitting - not that you can tell from the size of my legs


----------



## steve bridgend

Yeah most are crap I'm sure the powertec ones would have a decent rating but are very expensive £230 for bench £90 for the attachment but you can get alot of different ones including machine dip and leg press


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 4th April*

Well this is the first day using the new powermax equipment, and boy what a difference between lifting 50kg weights on a lightweight 5ft barbell and 30kg of weights on a 20kg olympic 7 footer ... bl**dy hell ! On some of the squat sets I didn't think I was going to get back up.... . I never reached any of the targets on the working sets for the lifts and some of my weights are down from the last sessions on the old equipment..

However having said that, getting the bar on /off the rack was much easier , and handling the weights was much easier too . I also like the idea of working within the confines of the rack , I think once I get the logistics sorted (see below) it will give me confidence to go to failure on some of the lifts knowing the safety bars are there.

My only other observation is when I measured the space available to ensure the rack would fit , I didn't really consider the 7ft barbell and the need to move the safety bars up and down, this caused a few manouvres this morning shuffling the rack around . Unfortunately the rack is not in the best location in the garage and I can't move it without dismantling both it (as the electric door mechanism gets in the way) and the model railway which takes up most of the only long wall , so as it's raining today I'm going to do a big tidy up and see if I can create a bit more room , there's definitely stuff that can go into the loft, and several bits and pieces that can go to the tip.

Am doing a basic *Rippetoes *routine (though 5x5) for the next couple of months for a change.

Squats :- 2x5 @ 50kg warm up .. 5 x 5 @ 60kg ( below target which was going to be [email protected] & 3 @ 65kg)

Bench Press :- 5 x5 @ 40kg (never got to target working set of 47.5kg)

Deadlift :- 5 x 5 @50kg (target working set was 55kg)

Decline dumbbell press :- 5 x5 @ 20.6kg (have hit the max weight on the dumbbells ... these sets were a breeze ... will start doing barbell press now I have the rack)

Also aiming for 4000 calorie intake from today... have got to 1443 so far this morning


----------



## steve bridgend

Hi mate this is an exelent thread if you want to do starting strength

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=998224


----------



## Greshie

steve bridgend said:


> Hi mate this is an exelent thread if you want to do starting strength
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=998224


Hi Steve , thanks for this link ... have bookmarked it for reading through closely tomorrow ... looks very comprehensive


----------



## steve bridgend

Everything you need to know there mate will take a good hour or so to read through


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 6th April*

Weighed myself this morning ... 68.2kg so I'm heading in the right direction ... calories now hitting around the 3600 mark each day though 4000 target is still ellusive.

*B Work Set*

Squats :- warm ups 2x5 @ 50kg , 1 x5 @ 55kg working sets 3 x 5 @ 60kg . Doing back squats again , had to wear a collared sweatshirt to stop the barbell scraping the back of my neck. A little bit easier than Monday though again towards the end was struggling to get back up. May increase weights slightly on Friday.

Military Press :- warm ups 2 x5 @ 30kg which ended in a struggle , so after a rest the working sets were also 3 x5 @ 30kg :whistling: and was struggling towards the end to get the bar above my head .

Pendlay bent rows;- warm up 2 x5 @ 30kg then working sets 3 x5 @ 35kg .. not too many problems with these so will up weights on these on Monday

Chin Ups:- used the chin up bars on the cage rack and managed to do 2 x 8 and then 1 x7 before failing ....

I'm still surprised at the difference in lifting weights on a 5ft bar to a heavier 7ft Olympic bar , and in terms of weights lifted I've gone backwards , however I feel much more worked out , especially legs ... (quads and especially hamstrings ached all of yesterday , and are beginning to ache again now!)


----------



## Tassotti

Good work Greshie! Did same workout as me today, although I haven't added in chin ups yet. Think I can only do 1 :lol:

With regards to the squats, the bar shouldn't be near your neck. Get under it further, raise your elbows up to form a 'shelf' between bone and rear delts.

You'll get used to the oly bar. I was the other way. Found it much easier than a standard bar


----------



## Greshie

tvm ...  .... I was wondering If I was holding the bar right for the squat which is why I mentioned it ....


----------



## Tassotti

sent you a pm


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> sent you a pm


Have replied thanking you but don't seem to see the messages in my sent items so not sure whether you have received or not ....


----------



## Tassotti

received. no worries. DVD clips are great. Picture tells a thousand words....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 8th April*

Obtained a copy of starting Strength - thankyou Tassotti - and have started to check my form ... squat posture has improved by the simple expedient of unhooking the barbell properly though it didn't help me increase the weight squated, tho' I possibly went overboard on the warm up sets . Also struggled with the Bench Press.

Squats :- warm ups :- 1x5 @ 20kg (to get form right) , [email protected] , 1 x [email protected] 1 [email protected] [email protected] working sets 3 x5 @ 60kg (just managed the last set)

Bench press:- warm ups :- 2x5 @ 40kg at which point I realised there was no way I would be able to increase the weights , so working sets were 2 x5 @ 40kg and 1 x3 at 40kg at which point I simply couldn't lift the bar any further!

Deadlifts:- Also checked form with Starting Strength and made a few adjustments... warm up sets 2 x5 @ 50kg , working set 3 x5 @ 55kg ... no problems with these at all .

Decline Dumbell press:- I hate the decline position, I can't get comfortable and although I thought about doing a decline barbell am still worried about safety , so used 20.6kg dumbells again on 5 x 5

Then did two extra's (can't remember where I picked this Rippetoes variation up from but on Fridays it suggests these two extra's)

Parallel Bar dips:- I did chair dips 3 x10

barbell curls :- 3 x5 & 1 x8 @ 30kg

Off to Homebase for some garden stuff (15% off today) then into the garden this afternoon ...


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 11th April*

Squats :- warm up sets :- 1 x5 @ 20kg , 1 x5 @ 35kg , 1 x5 @ 45kg Working sets 3 x5 @ 65kg .... see notes

Military Press :- warm up sets :- 2 x 5 @25kg , working sets :- 1 x5 , 1 x3 1 x4 @ 30kg.... see notes oh dear!

Pendlay Bent rows:- warm up sets 2 x5 @ 35kg , working set :- 3x5 @40kg ... no issue with these

Chin Ups :- 1 x8 , 1 x 6 , 1 x8

*Notes:-*

Squats : - 1st two of the working sets were fine, but the third went to pieces , form went out the window and almost failed to finish, really should have dropped the weight back to 60kg ... so frustrating .

Military Press :- Huge problems , I get a jabbing pain in my left shoulder as soon as I try to lift , it's not agony , I don't yelp , but my left arm seems to loose any strength and form goes out the window. I'm going to have to drop the weights and just use the barbell for a while.....

Weight slightly down to 68kg but I did have a non calorie counting weekend so not surprised as I reverted back to pre workout eating habits , should have upped my milk intake to compensate. But last week managed to get up to approx 3500 cals per day range, 4k still seems a bit of a struggle


----------



## bowen86

how did i miss this.

Respect mate.

Repped.


----------



## Greshie

bowen86 said:


> how did i miss this.
> 
> Respect mate.
> 
> Repped.


Cheers Bowen , thank you for your encouragement ....


----------



## Glassback

How are you finding the 5 x 5 training.... I really enjoy it although I have only done my first workout... much stronger though.


----------



## Greshie

I'm doing the basic 3 x5's after some warm up sets at the moment ... I like the core nature of the Rippetoe routine, you concentrate on certain lifts and in getting them right, and I think it will make a good foundation for future progress. Though I think my progress will be slower because of my age and metabolism. Funny thinkg is I do feel more 'worked out' if not necessarily that much stronger yet...

However I am going to do what they say not to and tweek the routine by scrapping the decline dumbell press and do dumbell fly's instead, I find the decline position uncomfortable and awkward ( I slid off the bench last week ... it was a youtube moment for sure ) , and I've hit the max limits on the dumbells on this , whereas when I was doing the fly's they were harder work.

Once I get used to the oly bar and weights I will increase to 5 x5 ...


----------



## Mingster

Hi Greshie. Just want to compliment you on your journal. Have been following but haven't commented as have had little to add that others haven't mentioned. Would like to say that I will be 50 later this year so don't let age be a barrier, mentally or physically. I appreciate I'm not starting from scratch, and that I've been training many years, but I - and I'm sure many others - find your journal inspirational, and your enthusiasm and eagerness to learn and develop helps motivate me no end in my own training. Keep up the top work, mate. Strength and honour.


----------



## Greshie

Hi Mingster , well thank you for your support, you've made my afternoon  . It's encouragement like yours , as well as all the advice and feedback I get that spur my determination to show all these youngsters us silver lifters can do it too ! And also I know that compared with some on here (Glassback , TrainingwithMS coming to mind), I am lucky in never having suffered a major accident or setback , and if they can make progress , then so can I . It is all a learning curve and trail and error , I wonder when I look back in a couple of years time with that much more experioence, exactly what I will make of these first months.....


----------



## Tassotti

'silver lifters'...I like that....you oap :lol:

keep up the good work matey


----------



## Mingster

Exactly. Lifting is just a microcosm of life with progress and setbacks, learning from experiences and sometimes not learning, making friends and so on. With your thoughtful approach to what and how you do things I'm sure that you'll look back fondly on these early days in years to come. If I could give you one piece of advice it would be to learn what works for you, as we all respond to slightly different approaches. As an example, I agree with your plan to scrap the declines. They've never worked for me. I respond best to bench and flat flyes with the occasional dips for variety, yet a great number of lifters swear by declines. And they're right - for them. I've been training almost 30 years and have tried everything at some point and bench and flyes works for me. Experience will tell you what will work for yourself. Keep the updates flowing.


----------



## Glassback

Greshie get your name tag changed - 'King of the Silver Lifters'


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie after 12 months training



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Greshie after 12 months training
> 
> View attachment 56586
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


If I can have a body like that after 12 months I shall be pleased ... though I'll skip the beard and tache !!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 13th April*

Squats :- Warmup :- 1 x5 @20kg , 1 x5 @40kg , working sets :- 2 x [email protected] 60kg , 1 x5 @ 65kg

Bench Press:- warm up 1 x5 @ 40kg , working sets 2 x 5 @ 45kg , 1 x5 @ 40kg - see note

Deadlift :- warm up 1 x5 @ 50kg , working sets 3 x5 @ 60kg

Dumbbell flys :- 4 x 5 @ 20.6kg

*Notes *

Not a bad day today at all ,

squats were better and I think form was more controlled (at least it felt like it) though the last set at 65kg was a bit of a struggle. Possibly reducing warm up sets gives me more energy for the working sets, however I always feel I've had enough after the last set, and then 10 mins later think I could have pushed myself a bit more.

Bench Press :- I dropped on the final set because I was beginning to struggle at 45kg , so dropped to 40kg which actually was too light , I could have done with just dropping a couple of Kilo. so on Monday I'll start the working set at 40kg and then go up to 45kg.. Not sure if this is proper Rippetoes method but I was struggling to lift the 45kg and then get it back on the rack, on the other hand when I got it on the rack I wasn't knackered ... hence the weight drop.

Deadlift :- No problems at all

Dumbbell fly's :- even though I'm at the limit of my dumbbells , there is plenty of scope still as I can't yet lower the dumbbells to be completely parallel with my shoulders without a lot of joints complaining .

Finally as a postscript , anyone who has stayed the course through this will know I always feel I never push my legs far enough ... well yesterday afternoon I weeded the drive (funny how dandelions seem to appear overnight from nowhere , even after everywhere has been doused with weedkiller) anyway I started squatting to dig as much of the root out as I could from between the paving slabs and oh [email protected] did I know about it ! definitely an 'Ouch!' moment.....

I've also been having a usn 'anabolic' shake after my workouts ... am coming to the end of the tub now and am not sure what to do .. whether to bother with any "special" formulation , make up my own concoction as some other do on here , or try something else....


----------



## Glassback

Good work Greshie!! Glad you got those legs hurt!! hahah good man. I friggin love working the legs.


----------



## nogger

Hi Mr G liking the new weight training gear..Never tried Rippetoe routine,but used his squat technique.

Glad things are going ok,not easy trying get all that food in day to day,am using cnp pro mass again(felt it work well)some times add in some old favourite peanut butter and olive oil if miss my daily cals.

Always watching,good training..


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Good work Greshie!! Glad you got those legs hurt!! hahah good man. I friggin love working the legs.





nogger said:


> Hi Mr G liking the new weight training gear..Never tried Rippetoe routine,but used his squat technique.
> 
> Glad things are going ok,not easy trying get all that food in day to day,am using cnp pro mass again(felt it work well)some times add in some old favourite peanut butter and olive oil if miss my daily cals.
> 
> Always watching,good training..


Cheers boys ....

I'm liking Rippetoes as I like to KISS ( Keep it Simple !!) and I think it is aready paying off , least I hope so , sometimes think I miss lunges but for the while I'll stick with the main routines.

Haven't succumbed to adding EVOO to my shakes yet though the time may be fast approaching... Alas Peanut Butter is not one of my favourites , I used to add it to some oat bar thingys I used to make , but got bored with them... so not sure what to do with the jars in my cupboard.... I do eat a lot of creamed rice though , and I have the Bridgend shake which is a mixture of milk , oats, whey and banana and bumps the cals up , and I'm drinking alot more milk...

Will have a look at the cnp pro mass ....


----------



## eezy1

gdluck greshie. turn those matchsticks into tree trunks and do us all proud


----------



## Glassback

You could always add lunges mate. They are good for the hips too I find. I also like the simplicity of 5 x 5. I literally do my big compounds and then add an exercise each session. Military press, Row.... maybe lunges if you are mental enough to do another leg exercise!

Great posy Eezy1.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 15th April*

I watched some Rippetoes vids last night to check form and picked up a great deal of tips to put into practice today:-

Squats :- warm ups 1 x 5 @ 20kg to check form , 1 x5 @ 40kg , working sets 1 x 5 @ 60kg abandoned Aaarghh!, then 1 x 5 @ 60kg , 2 x 5 @ 65kg ... see Notes

Military Press:- 1 x 5 @ 20kg (bar) to check form then working sets 1x [email protected] , 1 x 4 @ 30kg then dropped to 1 x 5 @25kg ... see Notes

Pendlay Rows:- warm up set 1 x 5 @ 40kg turned into working sets of 3 x 5 @ 40kg.. see notes

Chin Ups :- 2 x 8 @ 1 x11

Dips (using chairs) 2 x 12

Barbell Curls :- 2 x 8 @ 30kg ... see Notes

*Notes:-*

Squats:- so there was I smug that I could perfect the technique but missing the 1st most important element ... I had set the bar too high and so it did not sit correctly on my shoulders ... was ok for the barbell only check , felt awful for the 40kg and impossible for the next 60kg by which time stupidity had dawned so I downed the supports and then did 3 working sets at 60/65 kg. After the last set my legs were saying 'we could do more of this!' whilst my shoulders were saying ' NO WAY....' so hopefully next week ...

Military Press :- Much better form today , though possibly still not quite right. Had to drop the weight on the final set because 30kg was too much ..

Pendlay Bent Rows :- the warm up set @ 50kg proved enough weight... It was hit and miss whether I could touch my chest with the bar , I think form was about right but I shall check.

Barbell Curls :- Don't know what happened here , last friday I noted 1 set @ 45kg , but today I couldn't manage even 40kg , so dropped the weight to 30kg which was fine.


----------



## Glassback

Unusual for you not to update over nearly 3 days! How did the weekend go mate?


----------



## Greshie

Ah GB my next training session is this morning once I've woken up sufficiently.....

Did some stretching exercises saturday and yesterday trimming the conifer hedges in my back garden ... my arms are covered in scratches and I have 6 sacks of cuttings to take to the tip later today .... bloody things , I shall take the hedges out eventually ....

Hope you enjoyed your roast dinner yesterday .....


----------



## irishdude

Hi Mate,

Great journal you got going here, good to see you're progressing and really enjoying your training...that's what it's all about.

Got another subscriber here!


----------



## Greshie

irishdude said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Great journal you got going here, good to see you're progressing and really enjoying your training...that's what it's all about.
> 
> Got another subscriber here!


Cheers Dude ! .... thanks for your support ... and advice and comments are always welcome


----------



## Glassback

Morning Mate - Ahh I see. I am used to seeing your journal in my subscribed section and it wasnt there as 'Updated'. Sunday roast was belting! Almost as good as the F1.

Have a good workout this morning! Hit it hard!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 18th April *

Weighed in this morning at 68.6kg

Squats:- warm up set 1 x [email protected] , working sets 4 x5 @ 65kg .. see notes

Bench Press :- warm up set 1 x5 @ 25kg , working sets [email protected] , 2 x5 @40kg .. see notes

Deadlift :- warm up sets 1 x5 @ 55kg , working sets 3 x5 @ 60kg

Dumbbell fly's :- 4 x5 @ 20.6kg ... see Notes

*Notes:-*

Squats:- Reached my target very easily this morning hence did another set , I think I have the technique right but I find the position of the bar very heavy after a while ... so some lunges are on the cards for later in the week to supplement, but I will have another look at the Rippetoes vid I have of this lift to make sure I'm not missing something.

Bench Press :- went backwards today , tried to up the weights to 45kg and got stuck at rep 3 on the first set and had to let the plates slide off the bar ... so then dropped back to 40kg for the remaining two sets.. not as good as last week and a bit disappointing as I don't seem to be progressing on these.

Deadlift:- boobed on this , should have upped the weights to 65kg on the last two sets , but misread my notes.

Dumbbell flys:- a bit ragged to be honest , might drop the weight next time to improve technique..

Turning into another nice day here in Dumfries ... trip(s) to the tip with all the garden waste from the weekend is/are on the cards after lunch , and I may paint a fence if I feel so inclined this afternoon......


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Greshie

If you look on Rippetoe's forum, the main questions that come up are 'Can I add this, can I add that?' The answer is always the same..'Don't Fcuk with the program'

Why did you dump the plates on the bench press and not use the spotters?


----------



## steve bridgend

Hi mate If you're going to deload bench maybe also cut out the flys for a few sessions see if you progress


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Hi Greshie
> 
> If you look on Rippetoe's forum, the main questions that come up are 'Can I add this, can I add that?' The answer is always the same..'Don't Fcuk with the program'
> 
> Why did you dump the plates on the bench press and not use the spotters?


I know that's what it says ... and I'm reluctant to... but I also know what works for one person may not work for someone else...

Couldn't lift the barbell off my chest . Rippetoe does advise you not to lock the plates on the barbell for the bench press , and I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Greshie

steve bridgend said:


> Hi mate If you're going to deload bench maybe also cut out the flys for a few sessions see if you progress


Yes possibly though the fly's are at the end of the session so shouldn't affect my bench press ability(or inability!)


----------



## MRSTRONG

hi m8 for your bench press have you got 2x 1.5kg disc`s ? then you can up your weight by a smaller margin ive hit a spot where i no longer up it by 2.5 kg or 5 kg but by the smallest on increments you may want to try a couple bits of rope with weights tied to them or chains so it adds progressive weight to the bar .


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 20th April*

A better day today

Squats :- warm up 1x 3 @40kg , working sets 5 x5 @ 65kg .. see notes

Military press:- warmup 1 x3 @ 25kg, working sets 2 x3 @ 25kg 1 x3 @30kg ... see notes

Pendlay Rows:- Warmup 1 x3 @45kg working sets 3 x5 @50kg see notes

Chin Ups :- 2 x8 , 1 x11 (to failure)

*Notes*

Squats:- Much more comfortable today I've finally sussed a position for the barbell that suits me and did 5 working sets. I shall try 70kg on Friday for at least one working set. Noticed on a couple of reps I was driving back up from my knees ... not good so must watch that. Legs still don't feel hugely worked tho'

Military Press:-still a bit of a struggle for anything over 25kg, but form and technique is better...

Pendlay Rows:- really wanted to get to 55kg today , but found my lifts were getting weaker as the sets progressed .

Lovely glorious day here , out to buy some milk then painting a fence in one of my 'sitooteries' this afternoon , the one that in the end I wasn't inclined to do on Monday !....


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> hi m8 for your bench press have you got 2x 1.5kg disc`s ? then you can up your weight by a smaller margin ive hit a spot where i no longer up it by 2.5 kg or 5 kg but by the smallest on increments you may want to try a couple bits of rope with weights tied to them or chains so it adds progressive weight to the bar .


Hi Uhan ... no I've not got smaller weights than 2.5kg and it's becoming a pain actually because I could do with smaller increments as you suggest... interesting idea with the chains ... though I suspect I shall have to look out for some 1.kg plates .....


----------



## MRSTRONG

get yourself some smaller plates buddy maybe chains too might be some at the tips  but you will see you bench progress albeit with lesser weight but going up 2kg a month throughout the year is a decent weight keep up the good work .


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> Couldn't lift the barbell off my chest . Rippetoe does advise you not to lock the plates on the barbell for the bench press , and I'm glad I didn't.


What I'm saying is position the rack spotters so that if you fail on the rep the spotters will take the weight, so you don't have to dump the weights.

When you bench, plant your feet into the floor and arch your back slightly. This raises your chest a coupla inches, so you can complete the rep without touching the spotters. If you fail on the rep, then just un-arch your back and the bar will rest on the spotters.

Think that makes sense..lol


----------



## Tassotti

small plates

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weight-plates/cast-iron-plates/0-5kg-plate.html


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> What I'm saying is position the rack spotters so that if you fail on the rep the spotters will take the weight, so you don't have to dump the weights.
> 
> When you bench, plant your feet into the floor and arch your back slightly. This raises your chest a coupla inches, so you can complete the rep without touching the spotters. If you fail on the rep, then just un-arch your back and the bar will rest on the spotters.
> 
> Think that makes sense..lol


Ah I think I see what you mean ..... I do arch my back but possibly not enough ...


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> small plates
> 
> http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weight-plates/cast-iron-plates/0-5kg-plate.html


Well sourced Tass ... I couldn't find any 0.5kg plates anywhere else so ordered 4 and also 2 x 1.25 plates .... and paid by paypal ... simple ! just hope delivery is as quick!


----------



## Mingster

Hi Greshi. Small plates (biscuits) are the way forward. Tassotti means that you place your safety bars at such a height that if you fail you can rest the barbell across them and still crawl out the cage. Hope you're entering the JPaycheck inspired Great Easter Sunday Food Stuffing Fest - that should help break a sticking point or two lol. Off for my first German lesson shortley. Ich Vill


----------



## steve bridgend

Hi Greshie I orderd plates from these delivery was within two days also I think the flys could be working your chest alitle to much and maybe you ain't fully recovered by next session don't forget dips hit chest too.I just think if you follow the routine to the letter there's no reason why it shouldn't work.also I think youl progress much faster now you have smaller plates a 5kg jump is quite alot anyways keep up the hard work buddy


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Hi Greshi. Small plates (biscuits) are the way forward. Tassotti means that you place your safety bars at such a height that if you fail you can rest the barbell across them and still crawl out the cage. Hope you're entering the JPaycheck inspired Great Easter Sunday Food StuffinYes g Fest - that should help break a sticking point or two lol. Off for my first German lesson shortley. Ich Vill


Yes I didn't have the safety bars correctly positioned , thats for sure.

Not sure about Jpays Food Stuffing Fest ... was kinda planning to redecorate my lounge this weekend... though am now having second thoughts now we seem to be in for a good weekend....


----------



## Greshie

steve bridgend said:


> Hi Greshie I orderd plates from these delivery was within two days also I think the flys could be working your chest alitle to much and maybe you ain't fully recovered by next session don't forget dips hit chest too.I just think if you follow the routine to the letter there's no reason why it shouldn't work.also I think youl progress much faster now you have smaller plates a 5kg jump is quite alot anyways keep up the hard work buddy


Yes I think you are right about the 5k jumps ... I'll look at the sequence of A / B workouts over the next week and if the fly's dips fall in the middle of the week drop the fly's ....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 22nd April*

Another decent session 

Squats:- warm up set 1 x 5 @ 40kg , working sets 2 x 5 65kg ,1 x5 @ 70kg

Bench Press :- warm up set 1 x [email protected] 30 kg, working sets 3 x 5 @ 35kg

Deadlift :- warm up set 1 x5 @ 45kg , working sets 1 x [email protected] 2 x5 @65kg

dumbbell fly's :- 3 x 5 @ 20.gkg

Chair dips (unweighted) 2 x12

barbell curls :- 1 x 8 @ 30kg , 1 x12 @ 30kg [email protected]

*Notes:*-

Squats:- Nice and controlled, Hamstrings whinged a bit during the first sets. Pleased I got up to 70kg.

Bench:- downed the weights and concentrated on form, much better.

Deadlift:- Watched a Rippetoes video posted by Gazbeast ( I think) yesterday and reckon I followed the technique , found the two sets of 65kg a little challenging but succeeded! ( and grazed my shin too )

Dumbbell fly's:- there has been some discussion about whether these were affecting my bench, decided to do them again today as the next bench isn't until next wednesday.

Chair dips :- unweighted so far .....

Barbell Curls:- still at 30kg ... when the smaller weights arrive , I can then increment .

Now the great quandry ... do I go ahead and redecorate the lounge this weekend as I promised myself or veg out tiggling around in the garden...... :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

sun = garden


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> sun = garden


my thoughts too !


----------



## Mingster

Sun = Garden = 10000 calorie Easter Sunday. Come on Greshie you know you want to  Try using shin pads or magazines in your socks when deadlifting - you can drag that bar up your shins without worrying about taking some bark off.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Sun = Garden = 10000 calorie Easter Sunday. Come on Greshie you know you want to  Try using shin pads or magazines in your socks when deadlifting - you can drag that bar up your shins without worrying about taking some bark off.


Listen I can't even get to 4,000 calories without a mega struggle let alone 10,000 .....

Yes I have been lying in the sun this morning ... and this afternoon have in my sights some dead bits of conifer hedge that are for the chop!


----------



## Mingster

You must have a garden to grace the cover of a magazine, mate. Haven't got green fingers myself, my maxim being 'There's no garden that three meters of readymix can't fix'.  Sorry if that makes me a bit of a barbarian.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You must have a garden to grace the cover of a magazine, mate. Haven't got green fingers myself, my maxim being 'There's no garden that three meters of readymix can't fix'.  Sorry if that makes me a bit of a barbarian.


No not yet , I've only been here 6 months .... but give it another year or so ......


----------



## Mingster

So in a year or so both your garden and your physique will be Mr Olympia standard!! Good stuff.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> So in a year or so both your garden and your physique will be Mr Olympia standard!! Good stuff.


hmmm..... something like that!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 25th April*

Not a bad Session

Weighed in at 70.2 kg this morning ... 11 stone ... the heaviest I've ever been and just hoping it's not ALL around my waist!

Squats :- warm up 1 x5 @ 50kg working sets 1 [email protected] , 2 x5 @ 70kg

Military press :- warm up 1 x5 @ 25kg , working sets 3 x 5 @ 30kg

Pendlay Rows:- warm up 1 x5 @45 , working sets 3 x5 @ 50kg

Chin Ups :- 2 x 8 1 x7

*Notes:-*

Squats :- nice and steady progress

Military Press :- Better form today though last set was a bit of a struggle

Pendlay Rows:- form still not right on these , 45kg easy but 50kg loses form , when the intermediate weights arrive I shall drop the working sets a couple of kg .

Chin Ups :- Had run out of steam by the final set on these

Overcast here , do I care ? I am stripping the woodchip off the lounge walls .. 1.5 walls to go ... such a joyful way to spend Easter Monday ! but I should be grateful , no blown plaster so far ....


----------



## Tassotti

Good workout Greshie.

Woodchip is a nightmare


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Good workout Greshie.
> 
> Woodchip is a nightmare


It's vile .... One of the reasons I'm taking it off is there are three different grades of paper in the room which looks awful... worst job yesterday was fighting with the storage radiator to get it off the wall to get the paper off behind it , had to almost totally disassemble the bl**dy thing .....


----------



## steve bridgend

Keep it up mate


----------



## Glassback

Good work Greshie.... getting heavier!

I just bought a place - got a great price for it but man it needs serious upgrading and decorating. Woodchip everywhere... so that should be interesting!


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Good work Greshie.... getting heavier!
> 
> I just bought a place - got a great price for it but man it needs serious upgrading and decorating. Woodchip everywhere... so that should be interesting!


Good luck! it's a great sense of achievement when you can see the results of your hard work!

tips with woodchip:-

1. Get a wallpaper steamer (if you already don't have one) worth every penny

2. Score the walls in a criss cross fashion beforehand ... it will make the steam penetrate better.

3. Really check the walls beforehand , if there is flexing underneath the paper then it probably means the plaster is blown and will come away with the paper ..


----------



## Greenspin

Greshie, I only just noticed you had a journal. Subscribed, and I'll have a proper gander later on today :thumbup1: Good effort man!


----------



## Greshie

Greenspin said:


> Greshie, I only just noticed you had a journal. Subscribed, and I'll have a proper gander later on today :thumbup1: Good effort man!


Hi G .... thankyou !  all contributions welcome!


----------



## Glassback

Greshie said:


> Good luck! it's a great sense of achievement when you can see the results of your hard work!
> 
> tips with woodchip:-
> 
> 1. Get a wallpaper steamer (if you already don't have one) worth every penny
> 
> 2. Score the walls in a criss cross fashion beforehand ... it will make the steam penetrate better.
> 
> 3. Really check the walls beforehand , if there is flexing underneath the paper then it probably means the plaster is blown and will come away with the paper ..


Nice one for info. Rep'd mate. Front room is covered in the crap, some old dear had it before us so it needs modernising which will no doubt cost a packet, especially when the Wife goes shopping for kit. Looking forward to gutting it though.

Cheers for pointers.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Nice one for info. Rep'd mate. Front room is covered in the crap, some old dear had it before us so it needs modernising which will no doubt cost a packet, especially when the Wife goes shopping for kit. Looking forward to gutting it though.
> 
> Cheers for pointers.


It most certainly will cost ... and end up costing more than you anticipate ....

I've renovated three houses to a greater or lesser extent and redecorated from top to bottom every house I've lived in including putting in 4 kitchens , so if you have any questions or want any advice don't hesitate to ask ......


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 27th April*

Squats :- Warm up 1 x 5 @ 50kg , working sets 3 x 5 @ 70kg

Bench Press :- Warm up 1 x5 @ 30kg , working sets 1 x5 @ 35kg 2 x5 @ 37.5kg

Deadlift :- warm up 1 x5 @ 55kg , working sets 3 x5 @ 65kg

Dumbbell fly's :- 3 x5 @ 20.6 kg

*Notes *

Good morning , pleased with today , bench press and dumbbell fly's were much more controlled .

The .5 and 1.5 weights arrived yesterday so weights will be going up in smaller increments from now on!

Beautiful day here ... but I shall be inside lining walls ... !


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Greshie

Think you should get into the habit of a few more warm up sets. Your body will thank you when you get to really heavy work sets.

Ditch the flies. Do dips instead

Fvck the walls...Enjoy the sun!!!!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 29th April*

This will be the last entry for a week as I'm off to Wales tomorrow for a break....  back on the 6th May but may not start working out until 9th - see how I feel

Squats :- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets 3 x5 @70kg

Military Press :- warm up:- 1x5 @30kg working sets [email protected] 1 x5 @25kg 1 [email protected]

Pendley Rows:- warm up :- 1 [email protected] [email protected] working sets 3 x5 @45kg

chin ups :- 3 x8

Chair dips :- 2 x12

barbell curls :- warm up 1 x5 @30kg working sets 3 x [email protected] kg

*Notes:*-

Took comments on board and did a few more warm ups - prob not enough but I'm 'time pressured' today as I still have a wall to paint, a cornice to go over and new wall lights to put up, as well as some washing , and a big house clean ...and packing and sorting the cat ... oh and I will have the telly on this morning too ! (as will the rest of you!)

Squats were nice and controlled ... may try to increase sets to 5 next time

Military press :- a disaster - should have had lower warm up sets so had to drop weight on the working sets as I failed on the first set - shoulder pains again.

Pendlays:- reduced weights to get better form - which I managed to do

chair dips - will start using weights on these .


----------



## Tassotti

Good work Greshie. Probably do you good to have a break for a week or so. Where is the pain in your shoulder?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Good work Greshie. Probably do you good to have a break for a week or so. Where is the pain in your shoulder?


Rather looking forward to the break again I have to say .... and did have a bit of difficulty getting going this morning ... mainly I think because of the list of things I have to do ... however getting these done nicely ... nothing like painting a wall with half an eye on a tv marriage ceremony!

Daft to say I'm not quite sure where the pain is , it's my left shoulder & it feels like joint pain ... have had it before , and am now taking fish oil tablets , I may have overloaded it too quickly today rather than doing more warm up sets.....


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy your break  . The rest will do you the world of good. Forget all things weight-orientated for a while, re-evaluate when you get back, and I'm sure you will experience progress in leaps and bounds when you return refreshed and reinvigorated. All the best, man.


----------



## Greshie

Morning folks, just a quick catch up ... got back from Wales yesterday (nearly a 6 hr drive ... phew!) ... had glorious weather and lovely walks and food so had a great break and will be starting work outs again from Monday .

However will re-evaluate my diet this weekend , the holiday cottage had a full length mirror (something I don't have here) and I was appalled at where the increase in weight has gone ... mostly around my middle and lower back.... so it's time for a rethink... !


----------



## MRSTRONG

think of it as functional mass great for deadlifting and squats


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 9th May*

1st Day back after my break .

Weight has dropped back to 68.1 kilo , but this is not surprising as I didn't try to maintain my diet on holiday and as I posted above , most of the increased weight had gone onto my middle and lower back. Anyway I'm going to drop the calories to around the 3000/3300 mark and see how I get on, accept gains will be slower but I refuse to walk around with a fat belly.....

Squats :- warm ups 1 x [email protected] , [email protected] [email protected] kg , working sets [email protected]

Bench Press :- warmups [email protected] , [email protected] , working sets [email protected] , [email protected]

Deadlift :- warm ups:- [email protected] , [email protected] , working sets [email protected]

Dips :- warm ups:- 1x10 unweighted , working sets [email protected]

*Notes*

Alll nice and measured this morning , pleased with the Bench Press , no issues at all with shoulder pains or technique , so hopefully in this respect the break did me good.

Swopped flys for dips as per a previous post , I'll see how I go with these .

Glad to be back in the frame as it were , though I don't think gains so far are very noticable , but I'm in for the long haul .....


----------



## Tassotti

Good to see you back Greshie.

Looks like the break did you good.

Stick with the dips. Do you have a belt that you can add weight to then?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Good to see you back Greshie.
> 
> Looks like the break did you good.
> 
> Stick with the dips. Do you have a belt that you can add weight to then?


No just balance the weight on my lap.....


----------



## Tassotti

You could put the weight in a rucksack if you have one


----------



## Mingster

Hi Greshie. Nice workout. As you are the undisputed king of the silver lifters I feel it my duty to report to you that young Tassotti has been picking on me in your absence  , trying to get me to do a diet journal and even cardio!!!! I had to eat another treacle pud last night to recover from the trauma.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Hi Greshie. Nice workout. As you are the undisputed king of the silver lifters I feel it my duty to report to you that young Tassotti has been picking on me in your absence  , trying to get me to do a diet journal and even cardio!!!! I had to eat another treacle pud last night to recover from the trauma.


  .... ooh I haven't had treacle pud and custard for years .... happy days !

Cardio ??? what's Cardio ?? ... is it walking to the newsagent's ?


----------



## Mingster

Does walking this little fella every day count as cardio


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> View attachment 57546
> 
> 
> Does walking this little fella every day count as cardio


Ah he is soo cute !


----------



## Greshie

Flaming 'eck ... my hams are sore this morning !


----------



## paul81

im still sore from deadlifts and squats on sunday, the stairs at work kill me


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> im still sore from deadlifts and squats on sunday, the stairs at work kill me


mmm I've decided deadlifts and squats can be a lethal combination .... see below


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 11th May*

*Problems !!*

The ham aches from Monday did not go away... yesterday afternoon was my stint volunteering in a local charity shop so I walked the mile into town thinking it might loosen things up , forgetting I would be spending the afternoon on my feet on the shop floor, and by 5pm my legs were dying and walking back home was 'uncomfortable' shall we say. This morning still felt sore when I got up, so I tried to loosen up before the warm up sets ... results below

Squats :- warm up set 1 x5 @40kg - completed set but abandoned any further sets 'cos of muscle pain.. from hereon it was difficult to bend down to pick up weights etc

Military press:- warm up sets [email protected] 20kg , 1x5 @ 25kg working sets 3 x5 @26kg

Pendlay rows :- warm up sets [email protected] [email protected] working sets 3 x5 @ 42.5kg - found difficulty getting into position for these , weights down on last pre holiday session.

Chin ups:- 3 x8

Inbetween the Military Press and the Pendlay row I tried some unweighted lunges , and these were ok so after the chin ups:-

Barbell Lunges 2x10 @ 20kg [email protected]

then I thought I'd try a squat

Squats [email protected] ... ok

Lunges 1 x 10 @ 30kg

Squats 1x5 @ 30kg 1 x5 @40kg ... both ok , did think of trying another at 45kg but decided not to push my luck ....

In a bit of a quandry now ...not quite sure how to best 'repair' , do I just rest up , or should I keep moving (there is a bit of gardening that needs doing but it's not urgent) Doing another stint in the Charity shop tomorrow afternoon and will be on my feet again. On Friday will certainly do more low weighted warm ups to build up to the working sets on both the squats and the deadlifts ..

Any advice welcome


----------



## Mingster

Hi Greshie. Top marks for your persistence - I'm well impressed. Maybe a good idea to rest up today, use the charity shop work to test the water so-to-speak, then plenty of warm-ups Friday. You probably haven't done anything major but hams are notoriously easy to pop and seems a shame to take a chance on this happening. A nice hot bath wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday the 13th ....*

After Wednesday's drama all is back to normal ........

Squats :- warm up [email protected] 1 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (jusat to be on the safe side) then working sets 2 [email protected] [email protected]

Bench press:- warm up set [email protected] , working sets [email protected] , [email protected]

Deadlift:- warm up set [email protected] (see notes) [email protected] , working sets, [email protected] [email protected]

Dips 2 x10 unweighted , 2 x10 @10kg

Friday additional :- barbell curls , warmup [email protected] working sets [email protected] 1 [email protected]

*Notes*

No problems with the squats today , cocked up the warmup sets for the deadlifts by adding the wrong weights , dropped weight on the last working set of the curls

Diet has taken a bit of a bashing, calorie intake down to about 3k where it will remain until my waist size shrinks abit more , appreciate this will have a knock on effect on overall growth , but when I was consuming more there was no appreciable gains anywhere other than my waist and lower back!. Once this is done I shall try bulking again , but this time accept it will have to be done very slowly!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 16th May*

Hlaf way through May already and rather dreich here in Dumfries today ... but mild.

Weighed today 69.6kg.

Squats :- Warm up sets :- [email protected] , [email protected] [email protected] , working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Military Press:- Warm up sets :- [email protected] [email protected], working sets [email protected]

Pendlay Rows:- warm up sets:- [email protected] [email protected] , working sets [email protected]

Chin Ups:- 3 x8

*Notes*

Found the last set of the Military Press hard ... which is disappointing given the pathetic weight I'm lifting. Still lose form on the Pendlay rows.

made myself a marmalade bread and butter pudding over the weekend to use up odds and sods of bread from the freezer (brown seed of course!) topped with raw cane sugar and served with double cream .... nom nom nom! not sure it helps the waistline or carb intake but hey!

Off out to lunch later , in the meantime have a paint chart crisis ... have stripped and relined the hall over the weekend , was going to use wall paper but changed my mind and now can't decide the colour , and I need to buy the paint this morning ..... white is too stark and I don't want to use a cream as the space needs a lift . Thinking off white for one set of walls and then a definite colour for the other walls ......


----------



## Tassotti

Good work Greshie.

When are we gonna see some vids?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Good work Greshie.
> 
> When are we gonna see some vids?


You 'aint ! ... not because I don't want to , but because a) I've no proper video recorder (I don't count my 'phone) and B) the gym is squeezed into a corner of the garage and it would be difficult to get a decent view ..

It's a shame in some respects because the critiques of form etc would be good

So we shall just have to continue being inspired by the ones you post ....


----------



## Tassotti

ha ha..I just use a compact picture camera...the quality is fine for interweb

So what about pic updates then?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> ha ha..I just use a compact picture camera...the quality is fine for interweb
> 
> So what about pic updates then?


Towards the end of June ... though I can't see much progress tbh


----------



## Tassotti

apart from the recent 'progress' on your stomach and back :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> apart from the recent 'progress' on your stomach and back :whistling:


hmmmm .... thanks for reminding me ! actually I feel a bit less porky , but this may just be my imagination ....


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday May 18th*

Squats :- warm up sets [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] , working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press:- warm up set [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] , working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

dips:- warm ups 2x10 unweighted , working set 2x10 @ 11kg

*Notes*:- nothing really to report, only the dips increased in weight, last set of the bench press got a bit wobbly.

Have had stomach cramps sporadically in the mornings for the last few days which has made me feel a bit off...

Hospital check up this morning ( not related to the cramps!) and then painting the hall this afternoon, (eventually chose a duck egg blue for one side of the hall and a 'classic cream' for the other side ... hope it works! ... )

When I was first woken at 6:00am by a mithering cat wanting food it was sunny with bright blue skies , but now its gone cloudy and rainy ... ho hum!


----------



## Tassotti

3 working sets on deads?

You should start another journal alongside this one:-

'DIY With Greshie'


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> 3 working sets on deads?


That's what starting strength suggests .... I think !


----------



## Tassotti

You think wrong.

1 set of deads...page 292


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> You think wrong.
> 
> 1 set of deads


okeydoke .... I'd better check ev erything else !


----------



## Tassotti

page 292


----------



## MRSTRONG

i come baring gifts almost 

seen your post about sore legs ... http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=foam+roller&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=6585090369&ref=pd_sl_6f2xr9xjgq_b

get one of those bad boys and do some self massage on your legs and back bloody genius invention i got one the other day its like a deep tissue massage defo worth it .

try and get either the foam ones or harder material one i got off ebay turned out to be polystyrene its still good but only for smooth surfaces .


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> i come baring gifts almost
> 
> seen your post about sore legs ... http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=foam+roller&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=6585090369&ref=pd_sl_6f2xr9xjgq_b
> 
> get one of those bad boys and do some self massage on your legs and back bloody genius invention i got one the other day its like a deep tissue massage defo worth it .
> 
> try and get either the foam ones or harder material one i got off ebay turned out to be polystyrene its still good but only for smooth surfaces .


Ta for this Uhan ....


----------



## MRSTRONG

no problem 

they really are a god send great for getting the muscles ready before and easing out any knots or lactic acid afterwards think they are from pilates (spelling) or yoga kinda background .


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 20th May*

I really really really was not in the mood this morning. Most of the week have had stomach problems with really bad cramp attacks developing on Wednesday and indigestion since , and feeling tired , and eating very little.

.. however I did my best this morning :-

Squats :- warm up sets :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Military Press:- warm up sets :- [email protected] [email protected] , working sets 2x%@28.5kg [email protected]

Pendely Rows:- warm up sets [email protected] [email protected] , working sets [email protected]

Chin ups :- 3x8

*Additional*

Barbell curls:- warm up set [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Run out of enthusiasm by this time so left dips out.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 23rd May*

Weighed in this morning at 67.8 kg , as I mentioned last week had tummy troubles and my diet went out of the window so no surprises at the loss. Am not going to bother too much about getting back on track again this week either in an effort to stop looking pregnant ... so now instead of a shake I'm having a cup of coffee and 50g of nuts...

otherwise quite a decent workout

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Bench press:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Deadlift :- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Dips:- 2x10 unweighted , working sets [email protected]

*Notes:*-

Weights are increasing slowly , took Tassotti's point about the deadlift... increased warmup sets are helping with the bench press (yes I know it's still feeble .. and I still get a twinge in my left shoulder joint )

Miserable day here today gales and driving rain. Still have some finishing off with the decorating to do - cutting in etc - but I can't be ar**d today... but the house needs cleaning and I ought to do some food shopping .... :yawn:

ps next month I shall also be buying one of those foam rollers recommended by Uhan ...

pps also forgot to mention I may have to skip Wednesday's session as I'm going to a funeral... ( One of my best friends's Father)


----------



## Mingster

Ah, Greshie. You got those Monday Blues mate. I'm off work today so am somewhat more cheerful but will, no doubt, be suitably depressed tomorrow. Worry not about your diet for a couple of days - the eating is harder than the training at times and I feel strangely liberated to miss a meal on occasion. I would be driven insane if I matched the 'perfect' diets of some members. All the best.


----------



## Greshie

Thankyou Ming  ..... I deffo had Friday morning blues .... but not so sure about Monday morning's now I am sort of retired..... however wet windy days do not help and the decortating has become protracted due to me not feeling great last week; I hate mess .... hmmm perhaps I do have Monday blues after all !


----------



## Mingster

Well, I've just cheered up some more as my wonderful better half has just plonked down my second breakfast in front of me. Bacon, scrambled eggs, tomato, wholemeal toast, a bit of honey and a mug of tea - one large sugar. Lovely. Think I might throw lifting convention out the window this week by adopting a three day a week programme with no bench or shoulder pressing and no direct arm training at all. Hmm...can feel a thread coming on.


----------



## Greshie

Grilled I hope? love grilled bacon and tomato... but my eggs have to be poached or fried ... not so keen on scambled

Look forward to your thread ... why no bench or arm work?


----------



## Mingster

Grilled of course  . Being feeling like a truck has hit me last couple of weeks following shoulder and chest workouts. My delts overpower these lifts so not going to train shoulders for a while and just do flyes for chest. My arms always grow best from low volume so just going to see what I get from resting them up for a while. Concentrating on legs and back for a month and we'll see what happens. I've got to mix things up or I get bored  .


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 26th May*

Day late I know , but I was at a funeral most of yesterday, and by the time I got home all I wanted to do was veg in front the TV.... (ps they provided a lovely buffet , raspberry meringues with cream ..... yummm ! )

Squats :- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] , working sets [email protected]

Military Press:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pendlay rows:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] , working sets [email protected] 1x4|@47kg [email protected]

chin ups:- 2x8 & 1x12

*Notes:*-

Squats :- Not sure whether it is because I've lost a bit of weight (still not 'dieting' properly , not counting calories but can't be much more than maintenance this week) but I'm finding 72.5kg very heavy on my shoulders, I can still do the squats , in fact my legs don't really complain afterwards, but I'm glad to get the barbell off my back. Also wonder if it is due to the huge gap between bench / press weights and squat / deadlift weights?

Military press:- struggled on the last set , couldn't get the bar above my head on the last rep ....

Pendlay Rows:- I know form isn't good on these , at 40kg I can touch my lower chest (or upper stomach to be precise) , but any increase thereafter I can't do it ... don't know what to do ... I know the plates aren't the right size (see Tassotti's log) but I'm not in the market to buy anything else at the moment.

Next workout will be Saturday , and over the weekend I'll take a look at my diet again... see what I can do with a lean gain routine....


----------



## Tassotti

Get some vids up so we can assist you with your form


----------



## Mingster

C'mon Greshie, keep the faith. It's a hard road we walk and stumbling blocks are to be overcome when encountered. I'm sure you will find the path to renewed gains and enthuisiasm. Especially with the advice and support of your pals at UKM. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Don't worry Ming ... still got the faith ....


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Get some vids up so we can assist you with your form


No vid camera Tass ....


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 28th May*

I wish the weather would clear up .... getting fed up of the rain  deffo got a touch of the rainy day blues at the moment ....

Squats :- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] workign sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warm up set [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected], working sets [email protected]

dips:- warmups 2x10 unweighted , working sets 2x12 @ 11.5kg

barbell curls :- warm up :- [email protected] , working sets [email protected]

Smooth workout this morning, Only increase in weights was the last set on the bench press . Monday sees the next general increase....

Finishing off decorating the hall today ... all the faffy bits cutting in on the cornice etc and some paintwork in the lobby ... oh and stripping and repolishing some parquet ... ho hum!


----------



## Tassotti

Good work Greshieeee

How are you doing your weight increases?


----------



## Greshie

How do you mean? it's not very systematic ... once I can do three sets of one weight I up the last set by a kilo , then next time up the last two sets by the same , and then do the three... if I feel I'm struggling I'll drop back or continue for a week at the same weight ... and then the following week up the last set ....


----------



## Tassotti

wish I never asked..... :confused1:


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> wish I never asked..... :confused1:


haha 

simple , take squats ... today I did 3 sets @ 72.5kg , on monday I'll up the last set to 73.5kg , so 2x72.5kg 1x73.5kg , then on Wednesday I'll do 1x72.5kg 2x73.5kg and on friday if all goes well I'll do 3x73.5kg ......


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> I have a friend that uses a formula not too dissimilar to that for working out the weight increases. Everyone slagged him off for not conforming but two years later, he is bigger than the lot of us, natural too which is very impressive. Stick with it and over time you'll be amazed at what your body becomes.


fingers crossed !


----------



## Tassotti

Any particular reason you do it this way Greshter?

film it


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Any particular reason you do it this way Greshter?
> 
> film it


You keep on asking for vids and I keep on saying I've no video camera.. and having just forked out on a new combined freesat/hdd recorder ( I had separate freesat and hdd recorder units ... could I get them to talk to each other? could I heck!) any further expenditure on non essentials is parked for a while.....

I can't remember where I got the idea from , but I read it somewhere , and it seemed a sensible approach, as it enables me to 'test' the next level.....


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Good luck just seen this 

As for the video camera evreyone just uses phone, most phones have a vid camera on these days, they upload straight to pcs..


----------



## Greshie

> Good luck just seen this
> 
> As for the video camera evreyone just uses phone, most phones have a vid camera on these days, they upload straight to pcs..


Thank you 

Yes very true ... never considered my mobile , possibly because I've never been that pleased with the camera quality...


----------



## Tassotti

Film it


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Film it


Oh very well ... I'll see what I can do !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 30th May*

The sky is brightening up as I type , and the weather is set to improve over the week 

Weighed in at 68.6kg this morning ... must be the porridge I'm having for breakers

Squats :- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Military Press:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Pendlay rows:- Warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups :- 3x8

*Notes* :- increased weight on last set of squats, failed on last set of Military Press , couldn't get the bar above my shoulders!. Pedlays still [email protected]

And before you ask Tass no I have not yet got a vid sorted.....

Back to counting calories too.....


----------



## Tassotti

Wasn't gonna say a word

Film it!!!!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 1st June*

Another somewhat dreary day here in Dumfries , though summer is supposed to burst on us from tomorrow with a vengence!

Squats:- warm up sets [email protected] , [email protected], [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

bench press:- warm up [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warm up [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

dips :- warm ups 2x10 unweighted , working sets 2x10 @12.5

*Notes:*- could have gone for at least two sets of 38.5kg on the bench so a bit annoyed with myself . Deadlift increase a bit of a struggle but managed it .

Checking through the last few weeks spreadsheets weights are creeping up slowly... so going in the right direction ...


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff, Greshie. That's the advantage of logging your workouts - you can see progress or recognize trends so much easier that way. Lots of crumbs make a tasty bun as my old Granny might have said  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good stuff, Greshie. That's the advantage of logging your workouts - you can see progress or recognize trends so much easier that way. Lots of crumbs make a tasty bun as my old Granny might have said  .


Cheers Ming  .... lots of crumbs to make a bun eh ! .... reckon that's about right in my case !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 3rd June*

Glorious sunny day here in Dumfries ... so out in to the garden later ....

Squats :- warm up sets [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] workign sets [email protected] [email protected]

Military press :- warm up sets [email protected] [email protected] working sets - [email protected] [email protected]

Pendlays :- warm up sets [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Chin ups :- 3x8

barbell curls :- warm up [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes* :- Had to drop the weight on the Pendlays in the last set . Have got back over 30kg on the military press ... bit of a struggle .

Tass:- tried to do a vid of the pendlays on my mobile ... but result was a miserable failure..

Redid my diet calcs yesterday ... going for a fairly conservative intake of 2500 cals , appreciate this means I shan't 'grow' as quickly but at least I should avoid developing another fat belly and set of love handles.

Also started taking creatine from this morning...


----------



## paul81

creatines like steroids, its just cheating :lol:

hows the squats coming along? feel like adding another couple kilo on yet?

had a bit of a moment yesterday doing squats......

warmed up with the bar, did some sets with 40k, then 60kg, then 80. was all fine at that moment.

then i put another 20kg on, started my reps, everything went smoothly for the first 3 reps....

got down on the next rep and attempted to straighten up.... attempted being the operative word here.

....nothing moved, legs wouldnt move,hips wouldnt move. was kinda stuck in the moment for about 2 seconds thinking s**t.....

thankfully was on a smiths machine as i couldnt get on the squat rack, so hooked it on on the way down to the next notch. :sad:


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> creatines like steroids, its just cheating :lol:


Yeah right ! 



paul81 said:


> hows the squats coming along? feel like adding another couple kilo on yet?
> 
> had a bit of a moment yesterday doing squats......
> 
> warmed up with the bar, did some sets with 40k, then 60kg, then 80. was all fine at that moment.
> 
> then i put another 20kg on, started my reps, everything went smoothly for the first 3 reps....
> 
> got down on the next rep and attempted to straighten up.... attempted being the operative word here.
> 
> ....nothing moved, legs wouldnt move,hips wouldnt move. was kinda stuck in the moment for about 2 seconds thinking s**t.....
> 
> thankfully was on a smiths machine as i couldnt get on the squat rack, so hooked it on on the way down to the next notch. :sad:


eek ! know the feeling when you squat down and then wonder if you'll get back up again !

Increasing a kilo at a time ... when I first started Rippetoes at the end of March I was squatting 50kg , today my last set was 73.5kg . Trouble is I'm not sure whether I'm gaining much leg muscle in the process...


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 6th June*

Squats :- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] , working sets [email protected]

Deadlift:- warm ups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Dips :- warmups 2x10 unweighted , working sets [email protected]

Nothing really to note other than it was a smooth session. Weighed in at 67.8kg again which is exactly the same as last Monday so looks like I need to up the Kcals a bit.

Obviously increasing in strength but not sure there is very much physical manifestation of this yet. However I've only been doing Rippetoes since the end of March so I'll give it six months (until my main holiday at the end of August) and review then, though I do feel legs need more than squats...


----------



## Mingster

Strength increase is good, Greshie. Maybe consider adding a higher rep exercise for each body part following your holiday. This should hit more muscle fibre than strength training alone and result in a bit of 'decorative'  muscle growth. The fact that you're getting stronger means you can use a greater weight for the higher rep exercise which in turn means more growth.

Examples would be bench and flyes for chest. Deads and one arm rows for back. Squats and leg extensions for quads. If your bench doesn't have a leg extension, try lunges. I'm sure Tassotti wil be pestering you for a vid of you lunging up and down the garden  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Strength increase is good, Greshie. Maybe consider adding a higher rep exercise for each body part following your holiday. This should hit more muscle fibre than strength training alone and result in a bit of 'decorative'  muscle growth. The fact that you're getting stronger means you can use a greater weight for the higher rep exercise which in turn means more growth.
> 
> Examples would be bench and flyes for chest. Deads and one arm rows for back. Squats and leg extensions for quads. If your bench doesn't have a leg extension, try lunges. I'm sure Tassotti wil be pestering you for a vid of you lunging up and down the garden  .


Good advice I think Ming .... and yes I'm expecting some such request from Tass ! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Ming. Do lunges hit the quads in the same way as leg extensions?


----------



## Greshie

I miss doing Lunges ... (though never did them up the garden path1)


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Hi Ming. Do lunges hit the quads in the same way as leg extensions?


Lunges hit the quads, glutes and hamstrings. A long stride lunge hits the glutes and hams more whilst a short stride lunge emphasises the quads. They are good for cardio too, so I rarely do them  .


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 8th June*

Squats :- warm up sets [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Military Press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pendlays:- warm ups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Chin ups :- 3x8

*Notes* Failed on the last set of the press. Have dropped the weight on the pendlays due to bad form , which was better having done so. Always feel I've had enough by the end of the pendlays which is why the chin ups never get beyond 3x8, I should really push myself to do more....

Appears to be brightening up here after a night of torrential rain ......


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 10th June*

No chance of a water shortage here ... washing is on and storm clouds are gathering, knew I should have got up at 6am when the sky was clear and the sun shining.....

Squats:- warm up sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warm up sets :- [email protected] [email protected] workinf sets [email protected]

Deadlifts :- warm up sets :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Dips :- warm ups 2x10 working sets [email protected]

Barbell curls :- warm ups [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Today I shall start my tax return for last year ... they owe me


----------



## Tassotti

Good work Greshie

Keep it up


----------



## paul81

soon be cracking the 100 kilo deadlift silver!


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> soon be cracking the 100 kilo deadlift silver!


That's the eventual aim  , am carrying on with Rippetoes until the end of August , but whether I'll hit 100kg by then is debatable


----------



## paul81

i'm actually thinking of trying a 5x5 routine after my hols, getting the old 8-10 reps ethos out my head and focus on strength for a while.

i may even whack a journal up for it... but we'll see


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> i'm actually thinking of trying a 5x5 routine after my hols, getting the old 8-10 reps ethos out my head and focus on strength for a while.
> 
> iamy even whack a journal up for it... but we'll see


Ah I'm doing the strength bit first and then going for a bit of 'decorative' muscle building ..( as someone on here so nicely put it!..) I reckon whatever weights I get to by the end of Aug I'll be stronger than when I started out, though of course strength will still continue to increase , it just won't be the primary purpose of the workouts....

A journal is always good , it helps motivation , gets others to contribute and allows you to track progress...


----------



## MRSTRONG

just had a look over your pictures and the last one i gotta say m8 your getting all buffed up keep at it m8 end of the year you will see a major improvement .


----------



## paul81

not seen the greshie pics, other than the ones on the first page. where you hiding them gresh?? lol


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> just had a look over your pictures and the last one i gotta say m8 your getting all buffed up keep at it m8 end of the year you will see a major improvement .


Cheers Uhan  ... mind you I don't think there will be any pic updates at the end of this month (six months in) as I don't think I've developed very much over the last three months even though strength has impoved



paul81 said:


> not seen the greshie pics, other than the ones on the first page. where you hiding them gresh?? lol


There are some pics taken at the end of March , but despite Uhan's comments I could only see marginal differences... however by the end of the year I'm hoping for a distinct improvement ... and if there is I can assure you this journal will be smothered by pics


----------



## Tassotti

and vids..............


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> and vids..............


doooh !


----------



## paul81

ahh bingo, saw them. back looks alot thicker, some good work there


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> ahh bingo, saw them. back looks alot thicker, some good work there


I also think I'm more developed in the chest and biceps too , but legs are lagging , squats by themselves aren't enough , even three times a week, however Rippetoes is about improving strength so I'm happy to accept this as the case in the knowledge I will be changing routine in a few months, after all this is a long game.. .


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> *I also think I'm more developed in the chest and biceps too* , but legs are lagging , squats by themselves aren't enough , even three times a week, however Rippetoes is about improving strength so I'm happy to accept this as the case in the knowledge I will be changing routine in a few months, after all this is a long game.. .


you didnt really need anyones pats on the back did you, you already knew you looked better :lol:

but you you come to change things up in a couple of months then, you can still keep the concept of what your doing now, if you like, and just add a couple more exercises in the fold, like your leg press and a few isolation exercises


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> you didnt really need anyones pats on the back did you, you already knew you looked better :lol:
> 
> but you you come to change things up in a couple of months then, you can still keep the concept of what your doing now, if you like, and just add a couple more exercises in the fold, like your leg press and a few isolation exercises


 :lol: yes but not that much better....

Yes I like the simplicity of the Rippetoes routine so I just might up the reps and add some isolations as you say ... I like lunges so will def add those , some calf raises, also incline press (can't stand declines so they are out) possibly some forearm stuff and lat raises (as I have a let attachment I've not played with yet)


----------



## paul81

ahh didnt realise you are home schooling, missed that bit in the first post, sometimes i think my eyes are painted on :blink:

not fussed about finding a 25 quid a month gym nearby then? (obviously providing there are any!)


----------



## Tassotti

How you planning on doing the calf raises Gresh?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> ahh didnt realise you are home schooling, missed that bit in the first post, sometimes i think my eyes are painted on :blink:
> 
> not fussed about finding a 25 quid a month gym nearby then? (obviously providing there are any!)


I've not seen any spit 'n sawdust ones, only the big chains ... and when I first started out I didn't have enough confidence to set foot in a public gym, so training at home felt more comfortable, and since I've invested in some decent kit I may as well use it.


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> How you planning on doing the calf raises Gresh?


I've got steps in the lobby between the kitchen and garage so will use those ....


----------



## MRSTRONG

i think you should post up some new pics as when you do get to the point you feel happy with you can use them as a motivational tool .

you have got a good starting frame and sorry to be blunt here but now you have shifted some fat you will see more muscle .

if your diet is spot on and you know how to train i would start thinking about your future training and TBH think you should consult JP on the training to failure thats just one option another is like some of the pros do 50 60 and 70 + reps for legs and 8-12 for other parts food for thought i think of it as a chess game ...


----------



## Tassotti

Have you been on the sauce uhan?

'Shifted some fat'?

What fat?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tassotti said:


> Have you been on the sauce uhan?
> 
> 'Shifted some fat'?
> 
> What fat?


well actually m8 ive just had my first guiness and cracking another open .... while the mrs is away the mighty uhan will play


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> i think you should post up some new pics as when you do get to the point you feel happy with you can use them as a motivational tool .
> 
> you have got a good starting frame and sorry to be blunt here but now you have shifted some fat you will see more muscle .
> 
> if your diet is spot on and you know how to train i would start thinking about your future training and TBH think you should consult JP on the training to failure thats just one option another is like some of the pros do 50 60 and 70 + reps for legs and 8-12 for other parts food for thought i think of it as a chess game ...





Tassotti said:


> Have you been on the sauce uhan?
> 
> 'Shifted some fat'?
> 
> What fat?


I still have fat around my waist and lower back , but very little elsewhere ....

Have been looking at JP's journal ... looks interesting but I don't know much about HIT , and I'm not sure what diet I should be following in the future ... all increasing the cals did this time round was add weight ... to my waist and lower back !


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> I still have fat around my waist and lower back , but very little elsewhere ....


but isn't that fat you gained recently which Mr U hasn't seen?


----------



## Tassotti

uhan said:


> well actually m8 ive just had my first guiness and cracking another open .... while the mrs is away the mighty uhan will play


I would like to like this but cannot bring myself to like


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> but isn't that fat you gained recently which Mr U hasn't seen?


Alot of it yes , but I've had a bit of middle aged spread for a while and I can't seem to shift it very easily....


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> I would like to like this but cannot bring myself to like


Ooh I can ....  not that I can drink guinness ....


----------



## MRSTRONG

well buddy if your looking at changing it up in 3 months then you have plenty of time to nail diet and the training principal .

diet is bloody hard when wanting to gain lbm its trial and error but when your about right you will notice a big change .


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> well buddy if your looking at changing it up in 3 months then you have plenty of time to nail diet and the training principal .
> 
> diet is bloody hard when wanting to gain lbm its trial and error but when your about right you will notice a big change .


Yes so I realise ... I shall have to do more research, nailing a routine should be fairly straightforward , but diet wise I feel a bit lost at the moment.


----------



## paul81

it can be a ball ache to make yourself eat more, but once you break the seal, its glorious. but then when you want to stop yourself, say when dieting for a holiday like myself....... well, thats another ball ache :lol:

firstly, trying getting the extra cals in liquid form (oats and protein shake) thats how i started, then after a while they werent filling me enough so i went fully fledged food only


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> Yes so I realise ... I shall have to do more research, nailing a routine should be fairly straightforward , but diet wise I feel a bit lost at the moment.


ok so start with why you feel lost is it working it out ? or just old habits die hard kinda thing ?


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> ok so start with why you feel lost is it working it out ? or just old habits die hard kinda thing ?


Working it out really....

One thing I have come to appreciate is why so many on here have the same thing day after day; it becomes a pain working out Kcals, carbs , protein content and fat (not that I count the fat at the moment). I suspect I shall end up doing exactly the same ........


----------



## MRSTRONG

whats your bodyweight ?


----------



## Greshie

At the last weigh in this Monday I was 67.8kg (10.6 stone) ... don't laugh , on 20th jan I was 61.5kg (9.7 stone)


----------



## MRSTRONG

http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm ok so calculate your daily needs on here to gain LBM use the 150 pound BW guide hitting the target everday for 6 weeks keep a track and alter one thing at a time then weigh yourself after another 6 weeks .

do you use fit day or another food spreadsheet type diet calculator ?


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm ok so calculate your daily needs on here to gain LBM use the 150 pound BW guide hitting the target everday for 6 weeks keep a track and alter one thing at a time then weigh yourself after another 6 weeks .
> 
> do you use fit day or another food spreadsheet type diet calculator ?


Thanks for this Uhan ... no don't use fitday , have my own spreadsheet where I record daily intakes


----------



## paul81

i remember when i first started putting the weight on, i kept it quite simple to start with, something like:

100g oats for brekkie

200g chicken in wraps

100g fine oats with 50g whey protein

150g pasta with 200g chicken

100g fine oats with 50g whey protein

150g pasta with 200g chicken

when adding some EVOO with the pasta, it came in at around 3500 cals, went down quite easily as well


----------



## Greshie

Hmmm at the moment I'm deffo not consistently hitting the daily needs as per the Hodgson table. Will take a look at all this properly this weekend when it starts raining (again) , like the idea of a fixed weekly diet (I do know what I'm going to have on a weekly basis but it's not completely nailed down) and I suspect shakes will play a part to begin with , I rather like oats/milk/protein shakes (specially with a banana thrown in  )


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> Hmmm at the moment I'm deffo not consistently hitting the daily needs as per the Hodgson table. Will take a look at all this properly this weekend when it starts raining (again) , like the idea of a fixed weekly diet (I do know what I'm going to have on a weekly basis but it's not completely nailed down) and I suspect shakes will play a part to begin with , I rather like oats/milk/protein shakes (specially with a banana thrown in  )


i had oats eggs milk banana peanut butter and evoo when i was bulking tasted great .

not sure if you seen this before but i find this of much use ... http://swole.me/


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> i had oats eggs milk banana peanut butter and evoo when i was bulking tasted great .
> 
> not sure if you seen this before but i find this of much use ... http://swole.me/


wheyhey! I like swole.me


----------



## barsnack

yo, you should add alomnds into your diet, high in fat and can eat them anytime, and as uhan said, peanut butter is a great addition, tastes lovely and once again easy to eat and high in fat


----------



## barsnack

Greshie said:


> Ah I'm doing the strength bit first and then going for a bit of 'decorative' muscle building ..( as someone on here so nicely put it!..) I reckon whatever weights I get to by the end of Aug I'll be stronger than when I started out, though of course strength will still continue to increase , it just won't be the primary purpose of the workouts....
> 
> A journal is always good , it helps motivation , gets others to contribute and allows you to track progress...


i done the same, been building for strength since i started last march, now got my lifts at a resonable weight and am now splitting my workouts between heavy and light sessions, as you say decorative muscle is whatim looking to build now, although ill always keep squats and deadlifts as strength builders


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> yo, you should add alomnds into your diet, high in fat and can eat them anytime, and as uhan said, peanut butter is a great addition, tastes lovely and once again easy to eat and high in fat


mmm I like nuts , though not so keen on peanut butter, however I did see a peanut butter chicken recipe on here that I rather liked the look of....


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> *mmm I like nuts*


*sigh* spent too long talking to JP......... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> *sigh* spent too long talking to JP......... :lol:




ps ... I must find some more "Muttley's"


----------



## Tassotti

why almonds? Any sort of nuts I would have thought. How about hazelnut butter Greshie


----------



## barsnack

paul81 said:


> *sigh* spent too long talking to JP......... :lol:


what height are you, i know this is off topic but going by your avi, you look like a dwarf compared to your mates


----------



## barsnack

Tassotti said:


> why almonds? Any sort of nuts I would have thought. How about hazelnut butter Greshie


almonds is what i like, any is fine just check the nutirtion label at the back, plus i find almonds aliitle bit cheaper


----------



## MRSTRONG

barsnack said:


> what height are you, i know this is off topic but going by your avi, you look like a dwarf compared to your mates


he is 5"6 dont laugh though he knows kung foo


----------



## Tassotti

he not only knows it he *is* fcuking kung fu


----------



## paul81

barsnack said:


> what height are you, i know this is off topic but going by your avi, you look like a dwarf compared to your mates


hahaha! i'm a short but sweet 5'6 

EDIT: clearly Uhan knows too much :lol:

and he's got the kung fu bit wrong...... its fu kung... a nice noodle dish


----------



## barsnack

who was the person that said 'i am kung fu' in that email, been dying to know


----------



## barsnack

paul81 said:


> hahaha! i'm a short but sweet 5'6


ok, im 5'7 or 5'8 depending who i talk to, means we wont be unemployed when panto season turns up


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> why almonds? Any sort of nuts I would have thought. How about hazelnut butter Greshie


hazlenut butter ? never heard of it??


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> hahaha! i'm a short but sweet 5'6
> 
> EDIT: clearly Uhan knows too much :lol:
> 
> and he's got the kung fu bit wrong...... its fu kung... a nice noodle dish


Gawd you're even shorter than me ... I'm 5' 7" (ish)


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Gawd you're even shorter than me ... I'm 5' 7" (ish)


but the thing is, i'm 81 kilo 

....... of dwarven muscle :lol:


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> but the thing is, i'm 81 kilo
> 
> ....... of dwarven muscle :lol:


ok ok ok don't rub it in .....


----------



## Tassotti

Hey Greshie, here's an easy high cal snack

100g brazil nuts (I like my nuts big)

1/2 pint full fat milk

*850* Kcals, 26g Protein, 13g Carb, 77g Fat


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> ok ok ok don't rub it in .....


ahh you WANT me to rub it in...... 

DAMN YOU JP!!! YOU'VE SCARRED US ALL!!!!


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Hey Greshie, here's an easy high cal snack
> 
> 100g brazil nuts (I like my nuts big)
> 
> 1/2 pint full fat milk
> 
> *850* Kcals, 26g Protein, 13g Carb, 77g Fat


Have cut down on the milk intake as this helped splodge my waistline ... however I do snack on mixed nuts - 50g at time ... currently buy 400g trays from Morrisons at £2.49 (they've just gone up in price .... )


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 13th June*

This will be my last journal entry for this week as I'm off for a few days to Dunkeld where friends of mine have a timeshare , but I'll be back recording next Monday.

Weighed in this morning at 68 kg

squats:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Military Press:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Pendlays:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Chin ups 2x8 1x10

*Notes* :- completed all sets of the Military press today and also form on Pendlays feels better (but I don't like 'em).

Have also been looking at diet .... another post coming up on that


----------



## Greshie

*Diet Musings *

Converting kilos to pounds I'm about 150 lbs therefore according to the John Hodgson table I was pointed to by Uhan ( http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm ) my intake should be as follows:-

225g Protein

300g Carbs

70g Fats

3000 calories

(there is also a further entry for 450 g's per day but what the heck that refers to I couldn't work out )

So I then looked at Uhan's next suggestion http://swole.me/ which generates random menu suggestions based on entered parameters (calories required or weight /body fat % , level of activity etc) some of the menu suggestions were better than others (who wants Tuna for breakfast ? not me!) However I eventually generated a decent looking menu which when the running order is slightly tweaked would provide

224g protein

310g carbs

100g fat

3037g calories

Had great difficulty in generating a menu where the fats were anywhere near 70g

Anyway I've printed it out and will have a play with it later today...


----------



## MRSTRONG

hope its helped you out buddy , the difference in carbs is basically so you can speed up weight gain a tad .


----------



## Greshie

Yes I did thank you Uhan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

WELL WELL WELL!

Why did no-one tell me about this journal? It's 30 pages long and I can't be bothered to read ANYTHING but the first post and the last post.

I know when I'm not wanted.


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> WELL WELL WELL!
> 
> Why did no-one tell me about this journal? It's 30 pages long and I can't be bothered to read ANYTHING but the first post and the last post.
> 
> I know when I'm not wanted.


I didn't think you'd be interested ........


----------



## MRSTRONG

JPaycheck said:


> WELL WELL WELL!
> 
> Why did no-one tell me about this journal? It's 30 pages long and I can't be bothered to read ANYTHING but the first post and the last post.
> 
> I know when I'm not wanted.


because you were too busy making threads about your 1000th post and being the most popular member here to stop by and offer advise and help for those that got you to the top as is always the case the fat cats climb the ladder and forget the people that made it happen


----------



## Greshie

uhan said:


> because you were too busy making threads about your 1000th post and being the most popular member here to stop by and offer advise and help for those that got you to the top as is always the case the fat cats climb the ladder and forget the people that made it happen


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> because you were too busy making threads about your 1000th post and being the most popular member here to stop by and offer advise and help for those that got you to the top as is always the case the fat cats climb the ladder and forget the people that made it happen


And you are?


----------



## MRSTRONG

JPaycheck said:


> And you are?


uhan pleased to meet you sir maybe you remember me ?? .... i was the guy that liked your every post :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 20th June*

Back bright eyed and bushy tailed from my break away in Perthshire....

Weighed in at 67.7kg this morning ... no surprises here as I didn't follow any sort of diet at all whilst away.

Squats:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench press :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

deadlifts :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

dips :- warmups 2x10 unweighted working sets 2x10 @12.5

Still looking at diet ... drew something up from swole.me as per previous posts which will be the basis of the end result but need to go through again to finalise and also convert everything to grams ( how can a 'cup' of something be an accurate measurement ?) .There is also too much tuna . I'm hoping to start the diet as from next week .. having a freezer emptying week this week .....

Longest day Friday and another bloody .. I mean flaming June! still at least it is warm and dry - at the moment


----------



## barsnack

what dont you change the tuna for some other fish based food with similar calories. Do you take any supplements?


----------



## Tassotti

I didn't like swole.me

It must have a thing for tuna, as it suggested I had it for breakfast...haha


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> what dont you change the tuna for some other fish based food with similar calories. Do you take any supplements?


Just have whey in milk a couple of times a day and have started to take Creatine....

Am hoping to drop one of the tuna meals by increasing quantities elsewhere , at the moment 1 meal chicken , 1 meal salmon , 2 meals tuna ......


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> I didn't like swole.me
> 
> It must have a thing for tuna, as it suggested I had it for breakfast...haha


Yes I did a lot of menu refreshing before I got something remotely sensible , then I re-entered it all on a spreadsheet and moved stuff around... so breakfast will be Oats , milk, whey , a banana and two eggs ( which is what I have now minus the eggs) , big issue is as already talked about above with Snackipoos ... two tuna meals ....


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 22nd June*

Not the best of sessions this morning ... bit of a headache waking up and felt slightly sick after breakfast...

Squats :- warm ups [email protected] 1x50 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected] - see notes

Military Press :- warm ups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Pendlays :- working sets [email protected] - screwed these up see notes

chin ups :- 2x8 1x10

Notes:-

Squats :- same issue as a few weeks ago, Hamstrings do not appear to have fully recovered from Monday's session , was quite sore this morning (specially the left leg). Had read somewhere that foot position determines the muscles worked , and that a narrower stance works the quads more ... so tried this and was able to complete the sets / reps as usual.

pendlays:- I hate these regardless but made a mistake and put the wrong plates on the bar before lowering (15kg's instead of 10kg's) then couldn't be ar**d to sort it , hence tried 50kg lift and failed miserably on the second set.

Headache appears to be shifting and no longer feeling sick but feeling tired.....


----------



## Dan1234

could anyone possibly give page references to photo updates?


----------



## Greshie

Dan1234 said:


> could anyone possibly give page references to photo updates?


1st page and then 3 month update on page 14 , but you'll have to look very closely to see any change ... No further photo updates until I can show some definite improvement .... Been held back by diet which has been a continual struggle to put on weight without piling it round my waist and lower back... Am working out a new regime at the moment which looked a goer until I converted the portion weights into metric :-

I should be consuming in the region of 3000 cals , 300g carbs, 70g fat , & 225g protein ....

latest calculation is 2630 cals, 303g carbs 73g fat , & 238g protein .....

So feeling a bit fed up vis the calorie count .... will probably post up the proposed diet tomorrow and let everyone hack it about....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 24th June*

And the sun is shining (at the moment) and we haven't had any rain (yet)

Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Dips :- warmups 2x10 @3.5 working sets 2x10 @ 13.5

barbell curls :- warm ups [email protected] working sets [email protected]

everything went smoothly ... hamstring aches gone ... but had a few quad twinges...


----------



## Tassotti

Good work Greshie

Weights increasing nicely....

Did you only do 2 work sets on bench or is that a typo?

Weather up to 30C this weekend here.

What's the forecast in stupidchips


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Good work Greshie
> 
> Weights increasing nicely....
> 
> Did you only do 2 work sets on bench or is that a typo?
> 
> Weather up to 30C this weekend here.
> 
> What's the forecast in stupidchips


typo  now corrected

forecast not as good as Sarf Ingerland ... rain tomorrow then showery all next week , but comfortable enough temperatures though ...


----------



## Greshie

Right this is the proposed diet - Monday to Friday ... Will relax at weekends

Targets should be 3000 cals , 300g carbs 225g protein and 70g fat

*Breakfast:-*

1 banana

50g Oats

1 measure whey

250ml Milk

2 eggs (probably boiled)

*After workout*

200g chicken

75g Pasta

'green' veg

Yoghurt (supposed to be nat yog but I may do a fruit)

*Lunch*

Salmon steak

75g Rice

125ml Milk

50g Oats

*Dinner*

1 Banana

Tin Tuna

1 Avocado

50g Pasta

*Supper*

1 measure whey

250 ml Milk

I estimate this little lot comes to 238g Protein, 303g Carbs, 73g Fat but only 2630 calories.......

Anyone any ideas? ... I'm off food shopping shortly so need any suggestions asap..


----------



## Mingster

Looks good to me, Greshie. Do you eat red meat? If you do, you could substitute lean mince or a bit of beef for the tuna if you get fed up with it. I knock up pots of chilli and stews in slow cooker then bung several portions in the freezer for the next couple of weeks. Nice and tasty and, lets be honest, everybody gets sick of tuna  . Nice lifting, by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Yes that did occur to me .... especially as I love Chilli ...


----------



## barsnack

throw some almonds in there to bring up the calories, easily snacked


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> throw some almonds in there to bring up the calories, easily snacked


True.... I thought about nuts till I saw the fat content .....


----------



## barsnack

Greshie said:


> True.... I thought about nuts till I saw the fat content .....


its good fat, will bring the calories up really well plus are high in protein and low on carbs


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> its good fat, will bring the calories up really well plus are high in protein and low on carbs


hmmm may be an option , I've added 50g of almonds to the diet plan and the resulting daily totals don't look too bad, I'll have to check the cost...


----------



## barsnack

Greshie said:


> hmmm may be an option , I've added 50g of almonds to the diet plan and the resulting daily totals don't look too bad, I'll have to check the cost...


300g almonds £2.99 in tesco

per 100g 605 calories

fat 53.6g

pro 25.8g

carbs 4.7g


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:



> 300g almonds £2.99 in tesco
> 
> per 100g 605 calories
> 
> fat 53.6g
> 
> pro 25.8g
> 
> carbs 4.7g


It's odd isn't it ! the calorie chart I've been using has somewhat different calcs for 100g ... 2.99 per 300g sounds good to me .... though shame it's Tesco (bah!) ... but I'll check out Aldi/Morrisons where I usually shop


----------



## barsnack

Greshie said:


> It's odd isn't it ! the calorie chart I've been using has somewhat different calcs for 100g ... 2.99 per 300g sounds good to me .... though shame it's Tesco (bah!) ... but I'll check out Aldi/Morrisons where I usually shop


i was eating outa my almonds packet when i wrote that lol, i find fitday and calorie count etc arent accurate with many things, so better just reading from the pack


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> i was eating outa my almonds packet when i wrote that lol, i find fitday and calorie count etc arent accurate with many things, so better just reading from the pack


Yes I read from the pack when I can ......


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Yes I read from the pack when I can ......


when you remember your gucci glasses?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> when you remember your gucci glasses?


Actually the writing can be so small sometimes I have to peer over my glasses to be able to read it ......


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 27th June *

It was supposed to be a sunny day here today , but obviously the weather hasn't seen the forecast !

Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Military Press:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Pendaly rows:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups:- 2x8 1x10

*Notes:*- I hate the Pendlays , but having already disobayed Mr Rippetoe by replacing decline bench with dips I don't want to change the routine any further

Have started my new diet today ... chicken portion currently sitting in the microwave defrosted...

Will also do a six monthly update with pics ... I don't look hugely different from 3 months ago in my opinion , but if Tass can put up warts and all , so can I !

Forgot to add , weighed in at 68.1kg this morning


----------



## Greshie

*Six Month Update *

Ok so where have I got to ? well the first proper dated record I can find is for 14th Feb so then and now :-

Squats :- 14th Feb 37.5kg today 75kg

Bench Press:- 14th feb 32.5kg , today 40.5kg

Deadlift :- 14th Feb 40kg , today 76kg

Military Press :- 14th Feb 30kg , today 31kg

pendlays/rows :- 14th Feb 40kg today 43.5kg

Barbell curls: 14th Feb 32kg today 32.5kg

As you can see some areas have improved greatly and others not so. In March ( I think?) I upgraded the equipment to a cage and olympic bar and it took a while to get used to the new bar. Also had problems with my shoulder which set progress back on the bench and press. Not sure why the curls appear not to have gone anywhere!

The Rippetoes based routine was started from March onwards , though in hindsight I wish I had done this from January. Had to drop the declines as was never comfortable in the position ... replaced with dips.

Photo's from January and today





These two are just a couple of extras taken today ... oh the belly on the last pic uggh!


----------



## Tassotti

Well done on getting the pics up Greshie.

Can see definite improvements.

The 'functional mass' around the waist area is an unfortunate side effect of bulking.

Back looks really good.

Lifts all increased

Progress all round

Well done


----------



## Tassotti

Declines were never in SS routine. Dips are as an assistance exercise.

Pendlays also aren't in the program. Power Cleans are. You could try these, but might need to purchase some bumper plates though

PS..I don't have any warts lol


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Well done on getting the pics up Greshie.
> 
> Can see definite improvements.
> 
> The 'functional mass' around the waist area is an unfortunate side effect of bulking.
> 
> Back looks really good.
> 
> Lifts all increased
> 
> Progress all round
> 
> Well done


Cheers Tass ... even I can see some progress , in the legs too which I'm pleased about ... still a long way to go though



Tassotti said:


> Declines were never in SS routine. Dips are as an assistance exercise.
> 
> Pendlays also aren't in the program. Power Cleans are. You could try these, but might need to purchase some bumper plates though
> 
> PS..I don't have any warts lol


were they not ... shows how much I've remembered (or forgotten) about the original routine ... I'll take a look at power cleans or some other alternative ....


----------



## Greshie

Just taken a look at the Power Clean ...... jeeeez! oh well will have a go on Friday , anything must be better than Pendlays


----------



## Tassotti

ha ha..that's why I substitute the rows


----------



## Tassotti

you *have *to film it


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Just taken a look at the Power Clean ...... jeeeez! oh well will have a go on Friday , anything must be better than Pendlays


Humongous traps and back with power cleans mate - used to be one of my favourites  . Good progress with lifts and legs and lower back look a lot more powerful than before. A bit of cosmetic muscle after your hols and you'll be well on the way. Keep it going, fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Humongous traps and back with power cleans mate - used to be one of my favourites  . Good progress with lifts and legs and lower back look a lot more powerful than before. A bit of cosmetic muscle after your hols and you'll be well on the way. Keep it going, fella :thumbup1:


Cheers Ming , must admit I'm quite pleased with the latest pics. Just calculated I have approx 22 sessions left before my main holiday then from the 7th of September (my birthday co-incidently) I shall concentrate on building those cosmetic muscles  . Not sure what the revised routine will be yet , although I will continue with Deads, Squats , Press and Bench as the core for sure.


----------



## Mingster

I'm sure we can all come up with a winning routine mate. Phase 1 draws to a triumphant close....Phase 2 in the pipeline :rockon:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 29th June*

The weather is still ignoring the forecast ... bright sunshine first thing , now ominous looking clouds  was supposed to be sunny spells ...

Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deadlifts :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Dips :- 1x10 unweighted working set 2x10 @ 13.5

*Notes:*- Having problems with the weighted dips now , using two kitchen chairs I can't shuffle the foot chair back towards me after a set it just tips over ... due to the weights on my lap I think..

I am so in awe of some of the weights people can lift on UK-M ; I'm straining every sinew to squat 76kg and deadlift 75kg and for many these would just be warm up sets... oh well onwards and upwards


----------



## Mingster

'Straining every sinew' these are the key words. Keep putting this level of effort in and results will follow. Your weights are increasing slowly so all good. We all have frustrating periods when it all seems so much effort for little return then, occasionally, a growth spurt rewards all that effort and all is well with the iron world again. I forecast great things for the post holiday change of routine, never fear :thumb:

And keep the dark clouds up your way - I'm out and about this afternoon  .


----------



## Tassotti

It's a beautiful day in the Garden of England. 

Oh.....and.......good work Gresh :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

TBH The Garden of England does not come to mind when thinking of Dartford ... but never mind ... !


----------



## Tassotti

Kent used to be the G of E, but since they built the M25, it is now the Car Park of England


----------



## Greshie

Ah now parts of Kent are nice ... the countryside around Canterbury , Whitstable , Deal .... Broadstairs .....


----------



## Tassotti

Is that a roundabout way of saying Dartford is a shiithole...lol


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Is that a roundabout way of saying Dartford is a shiithole...lol


erm .... it has a good B&Q .......


----------



## Tassotti

It also has a rather delightful Primark


----------



## Greshie

Sounds about right for Dartford !


----------



## Tassotti

We have Bluewater...

Stars as big as....erm...that one from 'The Only Way is Essex' have been known to visit


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 29th June*
> 
> The weather is still ignoring the forecast ... bright sunshine first thing , now ominous looking clouds  was supposed to be sunny spells ...
> 
> Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Deadlifts :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> Dips :- 1x10 unweighted working set 2x10 @ 13.5
> 
> *Notes:*- Having problems with the weighted dips now , using two kitchen chairs I can't shuffle the foot chair back towards me after a set it just tips over ... due to the weights on my lap I think..
> 
> I am so in awe of some of the weights people can lift on UK-M ; I'm straining every sinew to squat 76kg and deadlift 75kg and for many these would just be warm up sets... oh well onwards and upwards


good lifting G , i think you may be limiting yourself by using chairs and stuff , there will be a time very soon where you either need the right equipment or to join a gym .

but still big improvements on your body and lifts bet you feel better too .


----------



## Greshie

Yes I think the dips are going to have to go .... not sure what to replace them with though


----------



## MRSTRONG

you need a safer way of doing them .

if you have a bar or power cage above head then you can buy/make some gymnast rings suspended from said over head beam then place feet on a chair and do dips , also core exercises and press ups can be done on them .


----------



## Greshie

Ah , thats a thought ... I do have a cage so it would be feasible.....


----------



## MRSTRONG

yeah a cage with pins in the side ? feet on one pin hands on over dip between pins or place bar on pins feet on chair and bingo


----------



## Tassotti

Gresh

Are you doing these dips










or these dips


----------



## Greshie

First lot ... but at the moment using two chairs


----------



## Greshie

Which has given me another thought... I could replicate using my bench and positioning the barbell lower on the rear of the cage, and perhaps leave unweighted but do more reps ... ??


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 1st July*

Well at least it's not raining.......

Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Power Cleans:- see notes - these were attempted last

Chin ups :- 2x8 1x10

Barbell Curls :- warmups 1[email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*-

Military Press :- seem to be a bit stuck at 31kg .

Power Cleans :- this was my first time so really just practicing , it appears a complex lift but really is just a joined sequence of actions , had the Rippetoes vid on my laptop in front of me and worked through the various steps with the unweighted bar (20kg) and then with light weights (25kg) so didn't so any sets / reps as such, concentrating on form. I think this will be an enjoyable exercise once I get the hang of it .


----------



## Tassotti

Did you film it?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Did you film it?


NO I DID NOT ! .... you'll have to wait until I can do it properly


----------



## Tassotti

Don't shout at me.....(cowers in corner wimpering)


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Don't shout at me.....(cowers in corner wimpering)


Just as well I didn't put it in* bold *!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

just subscribed to this mate. I think you're one of the only people on here of a similar age to me and I'm looking for some inspiration!


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> just subscribed to this mate. I think you're one of the only people on here of a similar age to me and I'm looking for some inspiration!


Cheers mate ... Mingster also contributes and he is also a little more 'senior' than the majority , but Ming is an old hand at BB and Power lifting whereas I'm a novice ... however he gives good advice (as does Uhan and indeed everybody else who makes comments ) so hopefully you'll find my diary entries and ramblings useful !


----------



## Mingster

Thank you, mate. Much appreciated. Experienced or no, I find this journal highly inspirational. Many thanks.


----------



## nogger

Hi Mr G,like the picts bit of weight going on especially the legs....The M.press bit of a non started,is that your only shoulder exercise(bench press,front delts)have a look on youtube John meadows shoulder training...Very good routine and works well..Just something to look at if you feel the need try some thing new(now or later).

Still checking up on you,good going..Pop in soon.


----------



## Greshie

Hi Nog , thanks for dropping by ! basically following the Rippetoes routine so at the moment the Press is the only shoulder exercise , however will be changing the routine at the end of August so everything will be up for review then, but results from the press have been disappointing so I shall look at the John Meadows routines . Hope all is well with you


----------



## nogger

All is well over here thanks.....I know there are loads of ways to train but i read a bit about him and tried the shoulder routine and am happy with the results so far...I do some kind of benching around twice every 8 days(not always)and shoulder pressing as well...So the last 5wks stopped any kind of shoulder pressing(shock horror)and do sides,rear(the way he shows) and front without any pressing and for me growth as started to improve in the shoulder area...Not saying you should stop pressing at all but something i tried and i like it.......My little boy going to grandma's today for his holiday,so in one way i can train in peace for a change..Of to a classic music band kind of thing to night at the church were i live...Not sure what my take on it will be but it nice to try new things(fingers crossed)see you soon Mr G.


----------



## Greshie

Been looking at John Meadow's routines for Shoulders and rather like some of them , The Six Ways looks as if it will also increase joint flexibilty, I like the 'over and backs' and he also recommends incline bench presses ... food for thought here. Have also looked at his other routines for chest and arms etc , some of which I shall be pinching I think.


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> How you feeling about your progress so far man?


After six months ? it's been quite a learning curve most certainly , some people eat [email protected] by default , whereas by default I just don't eat enough, so the additional food intake has been a struggle, however my overall diet content is far better than it was . It's also good to see some physical changes in the last three months , legs are thicker and I'm slightly broader across the chest, but the main improvement has been in overall strength. From now on I'm going to start chaging the emphasis in workouts from strength to getting some decorative muscle, then after Christmas I shall probably change the emphasis back again. The fact is body building isn't a quick fix , so I'm in it for the long term, especially since as one gets older the more important strength and fitness become.


----------



## barsnack

Why dont you mix the sessions up between heavy weight/low rep and mid weight /med rep to get strength and 'decorative' muscle done together


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> Why dont you mix the sessions up between heavy weight/low rep and mid weight /med rep to get strength and 'decorative' muscle done together


Hadn't thought about that ...... like the idea


----------



## Mingster

You could always do a low rep compound exercise for strength coupled with a high rep isolation exercise for decoration. I.E. Shoulder Presses with Side Laterals or Bench Press with Flyes.


----------



## Greshie

hmmm I could .... same session or different sessions ?


----------



## Mingster

Same session. Bench low reps for three or four sets, short rest, then Flyes for as many reps as possible, maybe two sets, three tops. Split your body over two or three workouts. I like a three day push/pull/legs split - chest/tri's, back/bi's, Legs/shoulders - but whatever you feel comfortable with is good.


----------



## barsnack

Greshie said:


> hmmm I could .... same session or different sessions ?


in my journal you'll see in first few pages how i split my workout routine between rep ranges


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 4th July*

An early start for me today as have quite a bit to do ...... another day of blue skies and sunshine 

weighed in at 67.9kg

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] , then dropped the weights and did [email protected] just to see how it went .

Bench Press:- warm up sets [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] , then did dumbell flyes 3x10 @ 6.8 (per db)

Deadlift :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

*Notes *

As you can see played around with the routine a bit today , have abandoned dips for the time being whilst I decide whether to continue with them, and if so how. Also included lighter weight /higher rep sets of squats and flys just to see how it feels. I am slightly reluctant to give up the structure of the Rippetoes routine , eg alternate workouts and 'heavy' squats 3x a week. so my thoughts are to add in lighter exercises targeting specific muscle areas on each of the days, I appreciate this is possibly an unconventional approach but may be worth trying.

On wednesday I shall not be doing the press but will be replacing with six ways , over and backs , and hang swings ( the 1st and last look rather fun) . Will also have another attempt at the Power Cleans instead of the pendlays, and if I'm feeling brave I may add in some light lunges (thats LUNGE Tass not lunch) but on the other hand I may leave those till friday.

Overall I find a 45min routine is a comfortable workout period so I don't really want to go very much beyond this time limit.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 6th July*

It is raining , and the cat is also under the weather..........

Squats :- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Hang Swings (dumbbell) :- 1x20 @ 1x15 @6.8

Six ways (dumbbell):- 2 x 10 @ 2.8

over and backs barbell :- 1x8 @ 20kg

Power Cleans :- [email protected] [email protected]

Chin Ups:- 2x8 1x12

*Notes:*- Four new exercises and boy were some of them haaard!, The Hang Swings got lower and lower . The six ways has great movement and flexibility, but even a light weight soon begins to feel heavier and heavier , by the time I got to the over and backs I had enough puff for a simple set of 8 reps. Power cleans are coming on nicely, I've got the sequence nailed, just need to refine the form slightly, next session will up the weight on these. Interestingly after the shoulder exercises had more power for the chin ups ...


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff, Greshie. As you're a bit of a culinary expert it's worth remembering that exercises are like ingredients - the more you are familiar with, the tastier your cake becomes  .


----------



## Greshie

Thanks Ming ... not quite the analogy I expected but I think I know what you mean! Must also try to push myself a bit further, I very often feel I could go a bit further , get another rep out , but I've got a mental block about pushing myself to failure


----------



## Mingster

Why do you think that is, mate?


----------



## Greshie

I'm not sure , it's possibly worry about injury or getting too knackered to do the remainder of the workout properly ....


----------



## Mingster

It's something only you can answer mate, if it really needs an answer. Might have no importance to anything, really. It's very difficult to push yourself out of 'the comfort zone' for want of a better phrase. I like to train High Intensity and, even with my experience, I don't achieve this more often than not. When I do, mind you, that's when I feel I have achieved a victory. A good philosophy, though not an easy one, is to regard the set you're doing as the workout in it's entirety. If you consider what's to come in the workout you will always, even subconsciously, be holding something back.


----------



## Greshie

That's a good point , I think you are right about comfort zone, and it is a barrier I have to get over; I will .


----------



## Greshie

... and the odd thing is sometimes I do , sometimes it's a struggle to do the final couple of reps , or I get half way and can't get any further, but other times I finish the set and then think afterwards 'could have done a bit more' , today on the new exercises was a case in point , but I suppose I'm still finding my level with those....


----------



## Mingster

It always been a case of developing mental strength alongside physical strength, mate. The toughest battles are fought in the head.


----------



## Tassotti

Don't forget as well Gresh is that SS is about getting stronger (which you are)

It's not about training to failure on every set.

Jeez, if you did this for squats, there's no way you could squat three times per week.

Good work


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Don't forget as well Gresh is that SS is about getting stronger (which you are)
> 
> It's not about training to failure on every set.
> 
> Jeez, if you did this for squats, there's no way you could squat three times per week.
> 
> Good work


No I appreciate that , but the changes I'm building into the routines mean I shall need to train to failure of the 'decorative' exercises...


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Good stuff, Greshie. As you're a bit of a culinary expert it's worth remembering that exercises are like ingredients - the more you are familiar with, the tastier your cake becomes  .


ming... your like an artist with words


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> ming... your like an artist with words


Steady on, I'm the bashful sort you know. My face is turning as red as a mildly chastised thigh :innocent:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 8th July*

Squats :- warm ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press :- warm ups [email protected] 1x535 working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warm ups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Barbell Curls :- warm ups:- [email protected] working sets 1x8 & 1x10 @ 32.5

Added in some back exercises ... weights used were testing the water as it were, the good mornings are harder than they look but I think effective.

lat pull downs [email protected] [email protected]

dumbbell row [email protected]

good mornings 3x5 @ 2x8 @ 40


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 11th July*

Weighed in at 68.7kg

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Lunges :- [email protected]

calf raises 2x20

barbell incline [email protected]

twist press :- [email protected] 5.3

pushups:- 1x20

chin ups:- 2x8 1x12

*Notes:-* testing the waters with the lunges , barbell incline & twist press. Wanted to go heavier on the lunges; 55kg was supposed to be a warm up , but found balancing the barbell more difficult than anticipated. Will go heavier on the twist press next time

Nice sunny day here , been plagued by hayfever over the weekend despite tablets ... feeling better this morning (so far!)


----------



## Mingster

Like the workout, mate. Nice mix and good progression with the extra top set of squats :thumbup1: . You finding it refreshing mixing in new exercises?


----------



## Greshie

Hi Ming , thanks! given I sort of plucked the exercises from the blue as it were! and yes I am finding the new mix refreshing


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 13th July*

Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets 3x77

Bench Press :- warm ups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Sixways [email protected] [email protected] see notes

over and backs [email protected] 1x8 @25 1x9 @25

hang swings :- [email protected] 2x12 @ 5.5

*Notes*:- Sixways - too ambitious with 5.3kg dumbbells , [email protected] form so dropped to 4.3 and fine. Over and Backs - struggled towards the end of the last set , kept on hitting the back of my head! also get a stabbing pain in my left shoulder on the raise. Hang Swings - probably could have got a few more reps out of the second set, but it was the end of the workout and I was feeling a bit whacked.

This will be the last workout until next Wednesday as away for a long weekend from tomorrow


----------



## paul81

Can still do press ups on holiday G


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> Can still do press ups on holiday G


THANK YOU .... !!!


----------



## paul81

Lol! Ur very welcome 

Where u venturing off to btw?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> Lol! Ur very welcome
> 
> Where u venturing off to btw?


Staying with friends in Surrey , and using the time to catch up with other friends , also visiting my Aunt, and dropping by my parents on the way up/down ... so will be a busy weekend galavanting all over the place - Stockport, Surrey , Kent , Brighton, and Hertfordshire.....


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 20th July*

Always find the first session after a break hard going ...

Squats:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups :- 2x8 1x9

barbell curl :- [email protected] working set [email protected]

lat pulldowns :- [email protected]

Good mornings :- warm ups [email protected] working sets [email protected]

dumbbell rows [email protected]

crossbody hammer [email protected]

bicep curls [email protected]

hammer curls [email protected]

*Notes *:- Could have gone a bit heavier on the dumbbell rows. First time for Crossbodies/bicep/hammer curls so weight fairly light , will go slightly heavier next week.


----------



## Tassotti

hey gresh

do you prefer the dumbell rows to the pendlays?


----------



## Mingster

Welcome back mate. Hope you had an enjoyable break. Now for some 'decorative' muscle, eh?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> hey gresh
> 
> do you prefer the dumbell rows to the pendlays?


Yes I think so ... never got on with the Pendlays....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Welcome back mate. Hope you had an enjoyable break. Now for some 'decorative' muscle, eh?


Yes indeed !


----------



## Glassback

Howdy mate - just checking in. I have been in Mexico for a month working so not been around to post. Back in the fold now though! All well?


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Howdy mate - just checking in. I have been in Mexico for a month working so not been around to post. Back in the fold now though! All well?


Ah GB  I wondered where you had got to! Yes all is fine here .... so how are you ? how did your footie tournament go?


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 22nd July*

Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Lunges :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] (1 set each leg)

calf raises :- 2x20 (1 set each leg unweighted)

barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected] [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- failed at 7th rep on the second set of the incline , and need to up the weight on the twist press

ps:- just realised I've boobed today ... the additonal exercises should have been for back not legs and chest .... this was due to missing two workouts re the break last weekend ... so will be repeating legs and chest on Monday to get back into synch .... !!


----------



## barsnack

Greshie said:


> *Friday 22nd July*
> 
> Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Bench press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Lunges :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] (1 set each leg)
> 
> calf raises :- 2x20 (1 set each leg unweighted)
> 
> barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> push ups :- 1x20
> 
> twist press:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- failed at 7th rep on the second set of the incline , and need to up the weight on the twist press
> 
> ps:- just realised I've boobed today ... the additonal exercises should have been for back not legs and chest .... this was due to missing two workouts re the break last weekend ... so will be repeating legs and chest on Monday to get back into synch .... !!


dont worry but failing, its a good sign your muscule are knackered, great progress fella, when we getting more pics


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> dont worry but failing, its a good sign your muscule are knackered, great progress fella, when we getting more pics


Yes I know .... my biceps still haven't recovered from Monday!

Next lot of pics will be end of September (I think... or three months after the last lot which I think was June)


----------



## Glassback

Greshie said:


> Ah GB  I wondered where you had got to! Yes all is fine here .... so how are you ? how did your footie tournament go?


Ahhh the football tournament!! Of course! It went really well, it was a serious cardio workout. In the end it was 7 games on the saturday and 6 on the sunday.... oh to spice things up after the second game, yes, the second game... I was telling everyone to keep stretching and warm to prevent injuries and during a warm up kick around before the 3rd game I went to volley the ball that was booted in the air, took my eye off the ball (women were present) and caught the ball right on the end of my toe, crack.

I didnt take my boot off as I knew I wouldnt get it back on... I played through the rest of the day in a fair amount of pain, got back that night and my foot was very black - played the sunday which strangely it felt OK-ish (maybe something to do with the 200mg of tramadol I took) and waited till I got home to find out what I had done.

2 cracked Metatarsals and a ruptured Achilies tendon. Suprisingly the main problem is coming from the damaged achilies tendon.

I am walking fine, probably didnt help playing on with the injury but I couldnt travel that far and not play, the tight northerner in me. Ha! Your journal is still cracking on mate, looks good how are you feeling and looking?


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 25th July*

The astute among you will realise today's session is a repeat of Friday, this is because last week's workout sequence got out of synch due to me being away ... therefore today's repeat is to get everything back in order.

Squats :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench press :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] workign sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

lunges :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] (each leg)

calf raises :- 3x20 unweighted

barbell incline :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] (just!)

push ups :- 1x20

twist press:- warm ups :- [email protected] working sets [email protected]

barbell curls :- warmups [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

weight this morning 68.6kg


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Ahhh the football tournament!! Of course! It went really well, it was a serious cardio workout. In the end it was 7 games on the saturday and 6 on the sunday.... oh to spice things up after the second game, yes, the second game... I was telling everyone to keep stretching and warm to prevent injuries and during a warm up kick around before the 3rd game I went to volley the ball that was booted in the air, took my eye off the ball (women were present) and caught the ball right on the end of my toe, crack.
> 
> I didnt take my boot off as I knew I wouldnt get it back on... I played through the rest of the day in a fair amount of pain, got back that night and my foot was very black - played the sunday which strangely it felt OK-ish (maybe something to do with the 200mg of tramadol I took) and waited till I got home to find out what I had done.
> 
> 2 cracked Metatarsals and a ruptured Achilies tendon. Suprisingly the main problem is coming from the damaged achilies tendon.
> 
> I am walking fine, probably didnt help playing on with the injury but I couldnt travel that far and not play, the tight northerner in me. Ha! Your journal is still cracking on mate, looks good how are you feeling and looking?


ouch! hopefully you'll mend soon ......... 

It is the hayfever season and despite a daily tablet I sporadically sneeze and snuffle which has become wearing...

Yes still plugging away , the routine has moved away from being Rippetoes based to something of a hybrid so we shall see how it goes, am slowly getting bigger but it is a long haul ............


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Morning Gresh.


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> Morning Gresh.


Morning ! or rather afternoon for you isn't it? given the strange hour you got up this morning ....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> Morning ! or rather afternoon for you isn't it? given the strange hour you got up this morning ....


oof feels like it. Didn't get my extra nap on the settee as I didn't feel I needed it, so will be a nice early night tonight.

You've trained nice and early also.


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> oof feels like it. Didn't get my extra nap on the settee as I didn't feel I needed it, so will be a nice early night tonight.
> 
> You've trained nice and early also.


I always train just after breakfast so the rest of the day is clear , and then I usually have a doze on the sofa in the afternoon


----------



## Glassback

Yeh to be honest feel fine now although I do heal pretty good. My heal is still awkward, and catches me out. But nothing to stop me training.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Yeh to be honest feel fine now although I do heal pretty good. My heal is still awkward, and catches me out. But nothing to stop me training.


So you'll be updating your log again then ?


----------



## Glassback

Haha I will - I just dont find myself coming back here much. My goals differ quite alot to most on here, the majority dont really seem the type of people I would chat to and discuss training and again that reflects on my goals differing.

What will keep me updating is the thought that someone with a glassback will view it and it may help them.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 27th July*

Another nice day in Dumfries, ..... 

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Chin Ups :- 2x8 1x10

six ways :- warmup [email protected] working sets 1x10, [email protected]

over and backs :- warm ups [email protected] working sets [email protected]

hang swings 4x10 @4.3

crossbody hammer 2x20 @5.3

bicep curls [email protected]

hammer curls [email protected]

*Notes*:- could have gone a bit heavier on the crossbody hammers & bicep curls, six ways are a killer after a while , even on such low weights !


----------



## Mingster

That's the way, mate. Those biceps will be bursting out of your sleeves in no time  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> That's the way, mate. Those biceps will be bursting out of your sleeves in no time  .


lets hope so !!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 29th July*

Supposed to be a bright sunny day here in Dumfries , but looks like the weather didn't see the forecast.....

Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](?) working sets [email protected]

Bench Press :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

lat pulldowns :- [email protected]

good mornings :- warmups [email protected] working set [email protected]

dumbbell rows:- [email protected]

*notes:*- could have gone heavier on the dumbbell rows, need to do some warmups for the lat pulldowns


----------



## Tassotti

Gonna break 80K on squats and deads soon...Wahay!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Getting ready to break 80k on the deadlift and squat!


----------



## Tassotti

is there an echo in here....?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Gonna break 80K on squats and deads soon...Wahay!!!!!





JPaycheck said:


> Getting ready to break 80k on the deadlift and squat!


Yey !!!!  80kg here I come .... have also now breached the 40kg mark on benching which has been a bit uphill ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> Yey !!!!  80kg here I come .... have also now breached the 40kg mark on benching which has been a bit uphill ...


Its seems alot of guys struggle with bench press, I am not much of a presser, find it really difficult and am very weak on it.


----------



## Jux

JPaycheck said:


> Its seems alot of guys struggle with bench press, I am not much of a presser, find it really difficult and am very weak on it.


x2 .... I'm a terrible presser compared to squats and deads.

Keep up the good work gresh!


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> Its seems alot of guys struggle with bench press, I am not much of a presser, find it really difficult and am very weak on it.





Lloyd DA said:


> x2 .... I'm a terrible presser compared to squats and deads.
> 
> Keep up the good work gresh!


Cheers boys!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 1st August*

Oh where oh where is the year going ?

Weighed in at 69.3kg this morning

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

chin ups :- 2x8 1x9

Lunges:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] (each leg)

calf raises :- 3x20

barbell incline :- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell curls :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- should have gone a bit higher on the twists but couldn't be a*sed changing the weights however had run out of puff by the time of the curls. Very close here today and was in a bit of a sweat by the time I'd finished even with the window open ....

Ironing and housework for me now


----------



## Tassotti

That's some discipline not throwing 80Kg on the bar for squats (well 60K, you know what I mean)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

You teasing us with that 80k squat?!

This year is going far too fast right. Although, if you remember (from my avi) I absolutly love christmas. The smell, the change in people, the christmas drinks, ahhhh god I love it.


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> That's some discipline not throwing 80Kg on the bar for squats (well 60K, you know what I mean)


All in good time , impatience is the short to injury IMO . Actually it was going to be another 79kg session but I couldn't work out the plates required (maths has never been my strongest point!)



JPaycheck said:


> You teasing us with that 80k squat?!


 



JPaycheck said:


> This year is going far too fast right. Although, if you remember (from my avi) I absolutly love christmas. The smell, the change in people, the christmas drinks, ahhhh god I love it.


Hmmm Christmas becomes less important as you get older I think, I like cosying up on the sofa listening to the radio , watching tv or doing a crossword , but I don't like the short days .

Really I'm a late spring , early summer , and autumn type person when I can mouch about the garden and see things growing .. or not ... my potatoes are heading for disaster, my beans aren't growing, and my raddishes and salad onions have failed, however I am getting a bumper crop of tomatoes, promising cucumbers and ripening grapes in my greeenhouse which are juicy and sweet if a little thick skinned , my roses have been splendid and my front garden is looking very colourful for it's first year ...... these are the things that make me happy and content


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> Hmmm Christmas becomes less important as you get older I think, I like cosying up on the sofa listening to the radio , watching tv or doing a crossword , but I don't like the short days .
> 
> Really I'm a late spring , early summer , and autumn type person when I can mouch about the garden and see things growing .. or not ... my potatoes are heading for disaster, my beans aren't growing, and my raddishes and salad onions have failed, however I am getting a bumper crop of tomatoes, promising cucumbers and ripening grapes in my greeenhouse which are juicy and sweet if a little thick skinned , my roses have been splendid and my front garden is looking very colourful for it's first year ...... these are the things that make me happy and content


Surely not. Don't you love all the lights and brightness and having to wrap up warm and there being loads of people out and about, the cider, the whiskey, everyone is in a good mood. Starbucks festive drinks range, cinnamon coffee with cream, great tv, old christmas movies, the feeling you can relax and forget the year, theres so much I love about it.

You see I hate that, I am the exact opposite, I like short days. I prefer cold to hot, I prefer dark to light. I feel were growing apart.

Good morning by the way.


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> Surely not. Don't you love all the lights and brightness and having to wrap up warm and there being loads of people out and about, the cider, the whiskey, everyone is in a good mood. Starbucks festive drinks range, cinnamon coffee with cream, great tv, old christmas movies, the feeling you can relax and forget the year, theres so much I love about it.
> 
> You see I hate that, I am the exact opposite, I like short days. I prefer cold to hot, I prefer dark to light. I feel were growing apart.
> 
> Good morning by the way.


Good Morning 

Ah ok , I like the decorations and the spicy smells , and getting presents for people I care for, and the music , oh and Christmas pudding ... I love Christmas pudding with brandy butter.... but otherwise the build up is too long, the food generally too rich , and the days too short ...

Mind you I don't mind wrapping up warm as I don't like excessive heat either, am off with friends to the South of France at the end of this month and too be honest I'm not really looking forward to it - too much time on the beach hiding under an umbrella with sand getting into every crevice .... yuch ... I think I may end up being a party pooper and stay around the apartment and swimming pool..............


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Ah ok , I like the decorations and the spicy smells , and getting presents for people I care for, and the music , oh and Christmas pudding ... I love Christmas pudding with brandy butter.... but otherwise the build up is too long, the food generally too rich , and the days too short ...
> 
> Mind you I don't mind wrapping up warm as I don't like excessive heat either, am off with friends to the South of France at the end of this month and too be honest I'm not really looking forward to it - too much time on the beach hiding under an umbrella with sand getting into every crevice .... yuch ... I think I may end up being a party pooper and stay around the apartment and swimming pool..............


ooohhhh that sounds good. Your always out and about you are Gresh!


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> ooohhhh that sounds good. Your always out and about you are Gresh!


I can get around !


----------



## Tassotti




----------



## Greshie

I remember when that song was released !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> I remember when that song was released !


1964!


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> 1964!


I was 7 in September '64


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 3rd August*

Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

deadlift :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

six ways :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

over and backs :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hang swings:- [email protected] [email protected]

crossbody hammer [email protected] [email protected]

bicep curls [email protected]

hammer curls [email protected]

*Notes:-* Nothing untoward really , six ways are far more difficult than they look , it's the action of raising the dumbbells above the head that eventually kills , thus had to drop the weight. the Over and Backs are a good way to get clunked on the head by the barbell after a while too :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Score, the 80kg squat!

Bring on the deadlift!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti

Boooooooooooooooom!!


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> Score, the 80kg squat!
> 
> Bring on the deadlift!!!!!


 

Ah Ha! ... was almooost tempted to hit the 80kg on the deadlifts but decided to keep to my usual pace .... think I'll have really hit the mark when I can do all three sets of squats at 80kg - should be on Monday .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> Ah Ha! ... was almooost tempted to hit the 80kg on the deadlifts but decided to keep to my usual pace .... think I'll have really hit the mark when I can do all three sets of squats at 80kg - should be on Monday .....


So is your plan to just keep increasing the weight each week, like your doing now?


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> So is your plan to just keep increasing the weight each week, like your doing now?


Yes ... the routines are basically split in two , with a Rippetoes element - The Squats , Deadlift , basic Bench Press aimed at increasing strength and alternates on an A B A principle ( though the astute amongst you will notice A has rather more Rippetoes in it than B now! though I'm thinking od re-introducing the press) and additional routines - legs/chest Monday , shoulders/bis/tris Weds and Back Fri aimed at increasing decorative muscle ... Whether this mash of two approaches will work remains to be seen ... but it's worth a try

I'll decide what I want to do re the strength part of the workouts when/if I hit the magic number of 100kg in the squats / deadlifts


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> Yes ... the routines are basically split in two , with a Rippetoes element - The Squats , Deadlift , basic Bench Press aimed at increasing strength and alternates on an A B A principle ( though the astute amongst you will notice A has rather more Rippetoes in it than B now! though I'm thinking od re-introducing the press) and additional routines - legs/chest Monday , shoulders/bis/tris Weds and Back Fri aimed at increasing decorative muscle ... Whether this mash of two approaches will work remains to be seen ... but it's worth a try
> 
> I'll decide what I want to do re the strength part of the workouts when/if I hit the magic number of 100kg in the squats / deadlifts


Thats a good approach. I was gonna say your not long off hitting the 100kg, ahhh thats a big bench mark. Ironically 100kg Bench is a killer!


----------



## Greshie

JPaycheck said:


> Thats a good approach. I was gonna say your not long off hitting the 100kg, ahhh thats a big bench mark. Ironically 100kg Bench is a killer!


If I do a kilo a week that will theoretically be 20 weeks ... yep Bench is a killer , I'm pleased to have eventually reached 41kg ! next stop 50kg!


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> If I do a kilo a week that will theoretically be 20 weeks ... yep Bench is a killer , I'm pleased to have eventually reached 41kg ! next stop 50kg!


Your making some good gain greshie. i have read most of the journal but not all ( i tried to avoid the warriors bits !!!! )

Looks like your gonna smash the 100kg squat just around the xmas time


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Your making some good gain greshie. i have read most of the journal but not all ( i tried to avoid the warriors bits !!!! )
> 
> Looks like your gonna smash the 100kg squat just around the xmas time


I very much hope so , have 10 days holiday at the end of this month , but once that is over it should be almost a straight run to the end of the year...


----------



## retro-mental

the holiday will prob do you good. maybe one step back and two forward sort of thing


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 5th August *

And what a lovely sunny day it is here today ... just right for getting up on to the garage roof to look at guttering 

*Squats *:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*chinups* :- 1x8 1x10 1x8

*lat pulldowns *:- 1x10 @30 [email protected]

*good mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Dumbell rows* :- [email protected]

And a busy day too ... furtling gutters , new washer drier arriving ( tho' I'm getting them to install) and getting some quotes for replacement windows ...


----------



## Greshie

Quick message to Rob68

Yes the fence did get done!

ps thanx for the rep


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 8th August*

weighed in at 69.1 kg this morning

Squats :- warmups ;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift : warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set :- [email protected]

Lunges :- [email protected] [email protected] working set:- [email protected] each leg

Calf Raises :- 2x20 each leg

barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

twist press :- [email protected] each arm

barbell curls :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Felt good when I started this morning , but this is the longest variation of the routines I do so was getting a bit frazzled by the end hence struggled on the incline and curls ....

Looks like rain but need to tidy the garden a little today ........... and arrange for some more windows salesmen to call :|

*Whilst I'm drinking my coffee *and cooking my post training meal thought I'd quickly recap on *diet *since I rarely say very much about it .

Monday to Friday I follow a basic set pattern of meals , then at weekends I eat what I like, this means in reality more calories are consumed during the week than at weekends ...

*Breakfast* is a shake comprising 1 banana , 250ml milk , 50g oats and scoop of whey , and then two boiled eggs (workout days I have these after my workout) - workout days I also have the recommended dose of creatine split before and after working out (sorry can't remember the dose but it's a little spoon full!)

*Post training meal *= chicken breast diced into 75g pasta and stirred in with pesto, and pine nuts, followed by a fruit yoghurt (not a fan of plain) sometimes with some extra fruit chopped in

*lunch* is either a salmon steak and 75g rice or chilli con carne and 75g rice with a further shake of 50g oats , 200ml milk, and a banana

*Tea* = tin tuna mixed into 50g pasta and chopped avocado with herbs from the garden and at the moment chopped tomatoes from the garden

*then before bed* I have another 200ml milk with serving of whey.

*Non training days *(Tues /thurs) one of the 2nd/3rd meals gets dropped as volunteer for a charity in the afternoons , but then I add a serving of almonds to the milk and whey last thing at night.

I've reckoned the total cals is in the region of 2600 which is slightly under the 3000 I should be doing, but any more and it just piles on the middle aged spread and I end up looking even fatter round the middle than I do now!. Weight is increasing slowly over the weeks so am going in the right direction though I'm still a tiddler compared with most people on here !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thats a very well planned out diet you have there Gresh. Diets spot on, weights are increasing very nicely. All looking good!


----------



## Greshie

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Thats a very well planned out diet you have there Gresh. Diets spot on, weights are increasing very nicely. All looking good!


Cheers matey  am pleased you approve given your knowledge of nutrition and dieting ....


----------



## retro-mental

I am not a diet man myself but i know whats good when i see it and that is looking like a good diet, Like Warrior said it seems to be timed well


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 10th August*

It's raining , and my throat feels like a cheese grater 

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

Chin ups:- 1x8 2x10

six ways :- 1x7 1x4 1x7 @5.3

over and backs :- [email protected]

Hang swings :- [email protected]

Crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls [email protected]

hammer curls 1x10 & 1x12 @ 6.8

*Notes* : - squeezed an extra couple of reps on the chin ups and hammer curls , six ways difficult as always driving the arms above my head but good range of movement so I enjoy doing them

Off to town to get something to soothe said throat ...then off to help setup a church sale in one of the villages ready for tomorrow afternoon (the church isn't being sold , but it's a sale of bric a brac , home made food , plants etc in aid of the restoration fund - a great annual event) I'm not in the least bit churchy but friends of mine are heavily involved and have asked if I would help .... so that's my day ... oh and I have two more salesmen calling to discuss new windows ... local firms so hopefully no b*llsh*t sales patter .................


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 10th August*
> 
> It's raining , and my throat feels like a cheese grater
> 
> Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Chin ups:- 1x8 2x10
> 
> six ways :- 1x7 1x4 1x7 @5.3
> 
> over and backs :- [email protected]
> 
> Hang swings :- [email protected]
> 
> Crossbody hammer:- [email protected]
> 
> bicep curls [email protected]
> 
> hammer curls 1x10 & 1x12 @ 6.8
> 
> *Notes* : - squeezed an extra couple of reps on the chin ups and hammer curls , six ways difficult as always driving the arms above my head but good range of movement so I enjoy doing them
> 
> Off to town to get something to soothe said throat ...then off to help setup a church sale in one of the villages ready for tomorrow afternoon (the church isn't being sold , but it's a sale of bric a brac , home made food , plants etc in aid of the restoration fund - a great annual event) I'm not in the least bit churchy but friends of mine are heavily involved and have asked if I would help .... so that's my day ... oh and I have two more salesmen calling to discuss new windows ... local firms so hopefully no b*llsh*t sales patter .................


take a picture of the bric a brac stall and i will let you know if theres anything worth buying to make some money one !!!!

Strange day for a church sale !


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> take a picture of the bric a brac stall and i will let you know if theres anything worth buying to make some money one !!!!
> 
> Strange day for a church sale !


ah the stall holders are only allowed to buy one piece from each stall (it's all donated ) .... there are one or two good pieces which will be snapped up by dealers .... the sale starts at 1:30 in the afternoon , and despite being a Thursday will be heaving ..... I've bought a small (fairly modern piece) of Crown Derby because it is pretty , and there is a good victorian trivet on another stall which caught my eye 'cept I've nowhere for it ....


----------



## retro-mental

I know where you can put it .......... Ebay !!!!!!

Nice to get some crown derby though, Handpainted ? or transfer print. Is it a little pin tray ?


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> I know where you can put it .......... Ebay !!!!!!
> 
> Nice to get some crown derby though, Handpainted ? or transfer print. Is it a little pin tray ?


hand painted with roses and yes is a pin dish , oval shaped 6 inches by 3.5 inches, very delicate scrolled shape and nicely gilded.

Yes I agree re eBay but it's a footman trivet & I just don't fancy putting it in the post ....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday the thingy of whatever .*......... 

In a tearing hurry ... away for the weekend and supposed to be in Penrith for 11:00am ......... :lol:

Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

lat pulldowns :- [email protected]

good mornings :- [email protected] [email protected]

dumbbell rows :[email protected]@6.8 ea arm


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 15th August*

Great weekend away in the Lake District even though it was 'damp' most of the time , ate lots and drank very little but even so I weighed in this morning at 68.3kg .. oh dear lost a bit!. Mind you the full length mirror in the hotel room was not flattering on the waist line :|

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

chin ups :- 1x8 2x10

Lunges :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] (each leg) working sets :- [email protected] each leg

calf raises :- 3x20

barbell incline :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell curls :- [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## barsnack

nice diet and routine...break in the lake district will do you the world of good..bit of topic but did you settle for a quote on the work in your bungalow


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> nice diet and routine...break in the lake district will do you the world of good..bit of topic but did you settle for a quote on the work in your bungalow


Cheers BS ... not yet , still waiting for two quotes to come back ... one of them is dropping by later this morning to discuss (what is there to discuss ? he ain't gonna get the order today)

Also need to 'phone an odd job man to quote for replacing the kitchen sink , repairing some guttering and moving the washing machine into the garage so I can get a dishwasher into the kitchen......................


----------



## Greshie

2nd quote in , a shade under £1500 inc Vat for 3 windows and a set of patio doors ... looks a bit on the light side to me , though it's a local firm and their overhead costs are going to be lower ...


----------



## barsnack

Greshie said:


> 2nd quote in , a shade under £1500 inc Vat for 3 windows and a set of patio doors ... looks a bit on the light side to me , though it's a local firm and their overhead costs are going to be lower ...


we always go local simply cause if something goes wrong then there easy to contact, and if they try and fcuk you about just tell tehm youll tell everyone how crap they are and there reputation is fecked


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> we always go local simply cause if something goes wrong then there easy to contact, and if they try and fcuk you about just tell tehm youll tell everyone how crap they are and there reputation is fecked


Yes I agree .....


----------



## barsnack

Greshie said:


> Yes I agree .....


well im glad you do


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 17th August*

Middle of August already! where does the time go ?

All a bit of a struggle this morning , felt whacked after my stint in the charity shop yesterday afternoon , and still felt sluggish when I got up this morning, breakfast didn't go down well so also felt a bit sick and sluggish .... however when the going gets tough..................

Squats:- warmup sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench press:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Sixways :- [email protected]

Overand backs :- warmup [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Hang Swings :- [email protected] [email protected]

Crossbody hammer :- [email protected]

Bicep curls :- [email protected]

Hammer curls:- [email protected]

Stomach feels better for two boiled eggs , and physically I feel refreshed after my shower, just have to wake up mentally now , but hopefully a cup of coffee will do the trick!

Was going to start putting up some kitchen wall units today (glass fronted jobs from Ikea) today , but think I may leave that 'till the weekend ....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 19th August*

One week today and I'm off on my proper holidays ... sarf of France here I come  .. and before anyone says anything about the number of breaks I have, all I'm paying for are the flights and my contribution to the food as I'm staying with my best friends at their apartment :tongue:

Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups:- 3x10

lat pulldowns:- warmups [email protected] working sets [email protected]

good mornings :- warmups [email protected] working sets [email protected]

dumbell rows:- [email protected] each [email protected] ea

*Notes:*- this is the shortest combination of the routines , and last night in bed I did think about adding some extras in, but in the cold light of day decided after Wednesday's marathon a lighter session would be good. However I did change the squats slightly on the working sets , I usuallly put the bar back on the rack between sets and pause, but this morning I did the sets straight off without replacing the bar .

I like doing squats 3 times a week and I think doing so has increased strength and added a smidgen of muscle though I don't go to failure. They are still hard work , I don't get doms but I do get twinges when I bend or crouch down. I also like the other compound exercises , Deads and Bench, though the latter is way behind Squats and Deads at least I've got through the 40kg barrier. Will have another go at the Press again shortly to see if I can get through the issues I had with it.

Ah well post workout meal (chicken & pasta) cooking , then food shopping , then take down the shelves and clear the work surfaces in the kitchen ready for cupboard building tomorrow ... all fun


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

whereabouts in france you going mate? I've got family down there in pyrenees, quite close to the spanish border. lovely place


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> whereabouts in france you going mate? I've got family down there in pyrenees, quite close to the spanish border. lovely place


Cap D'Agde near Montpelier , beautiful countryside ... Cap D'Agde is very resorty but we are in a really nice complex and will have a car to go visit places, though my mates are basically beach bums so I'll need to take some reading .... !


----------



## Rob68

I saw in another thread you lived reddish n stockport for a while greshie,is that where your from?....


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 22nd August*

Funny morning .. woke up, looked at my alarm, thought just before 6am a bit early but I'll make a cup of tea and bring it back to bed .... did so , back in bed drinking my tea and dozing and counted the chimes of the clock in the lounge , One , two three four five ...... FIVE !!??? looked over to my alarm again and yes 5am .... :w00t: ... dozed off again , woke up just after six thinking should I get up and hit the weights ? nah it's too early, woke up at seven and thought the same , eventually dragged myself out of bed half asleep after the eight o'clock news wondering if it would have been better to get up earlier .... Oh well i shall find out on Friday , am determined to workout before I set off for Surrey ... need to leave the house by 9:30am so deffo an early start....

Weight this morning:- 68.6 which is slightly up on last week..........

Anyway a good workout this morning

Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Lunges :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

calf raises :- [email protected] each leg

barbell incline :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

pushups :-1x20

twist press :- [email protected]

dumbbell flys :- [email protected]

*Notes* :- barbell incline not very good and substituted the barbell curls (never sure why they appeared on Mondays workout anyway) with the flys will up the weight on the flys next time.

Spent the weekend putting wall cupboards up in the kitchen and am pleased with my efforts even though I need to go back to Ikea to get another length of pelmet to finsih the job .... Will be sorting out the garage this afternoon .... can never understand how it gets into such a mess so quickly :sad:


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice mate! I don't know how you can train in the morning, my body hates it, lol!! Excellent workout...and sounds like your saving a sh*t load on that holiday mate!


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> I saw in another thread you lived reddish n stockport for a while greshie,is that where your from?....


Hi Rob , no , originally from Hertforshire (Berkhamsted) but moved to Stockport in the early 80's for work, lived there until 1994 when I was offered a job in London. The rest of my immediate family live in Stockport however , my step brother is in Romiley and my parents in Hazel Grove ..............


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Nice mate! I don't know how you can train in the morning, my body hates it, lol!! Excellent workout...and sounds like your saving a sh*t load on that holiday mate!


It can be a bit of a struggle to get going, but I like to get the training out of the way so I can get on with other stuff (or not if I'm feeling lazy!) ...

Yep Flight was about £150.00 return on sleazy jet and I just have the petrol to Surrey and cost of food , my friends are paying for the hire car , and the apartment belongs to them so there is no rent to pay .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Morning Gresh.

Loving the log, everything is always on the up and in nice steps. Good to see.


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Hi Rob , no , originally from Hertforshire (Berkhamsted) but moved to Stockport in the early 80's for work, lived there until 1994 when I was offered a job in London. The rest of my immediate family live in Stockport however , my step brother is in Romiley and my parents in Hazel Grove ..............


Ah right i get you now greshie... 

Enjoying your journal..good work


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> It can be a bit of a struggle to get going, but I like to get the training out of the way so I can get on with other stuff (or not if I'm feeling lazy!) ...
> 
> Yep Flight was about £150.00 return on sleazy jet and I just have the petrol to Surrey and cost of food , my friends are paying for the hire car , and the apartment belongs to them so there is no rent to pay .....


sounds awesome mate!! And yeah, I used to do morning workouts and got used to it, but once I changed to the afternoon I find maybe because I've eatin more that my performance is better...


----------



## Greshie

The Ultimate Warrior said:



> Morning Gresh.
> 
> Loving the log, everything is always on the up and in nice steps. Good to see.


Morning JP  . Cheers mate , sometimes hit walls.... And wish I could be more consistent gaining weight , seem to yoyo rather, God knows what will happen after a week of salads and fruit .... :blink:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Oh and I prefer morning workouts aswell.


----------



## Greshie

Just having my chicken and pasta with Aldi's Red Pesto .... it's really nice , has a spicy edge to it ...


----------



## Redbeard85

Good on ya lads with morning workout...I may go back to that for awhile just to shock the body


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Cap D'Agde near Montpelier , beautiful countryside ... Cap D'Agde is very resorty but we are in a really nice complex and will have a car to go visit places, though my mates are basically beach bums so I'll need to take some reading .... !


enjoy!


----------



## david_w

Enjoying reading this mate. You seem to be nailing it! subbed


----------



## Rob68

You getting set for your hol greshie looking forward to it?


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> You getting set for your hol greshie looking forward to it?


Panicking slightly , I've been ordered just to take hand luggage so am really having to think what to take.... everyone else reckons it'll be easy as I always travel light anyway ... but up 'till now I've alsways had a small suitcase that goes in the hold, and we have to take some bedding as none is kept in the apartment.

Also need to buy some 'T' shirts , and forgot about inurance until last night , and then I noticed my EHIC card has expired :cursing: .....

However have bough travel sized toiletries from Superdrug so at least I'll be scrubbed and rubbed and smell nice .....


----------



## Rob68

Can you not buy bedding toiletries over there save some hassle


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 24th August*

In a rush this morning .... looooads to do

Squats:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Chin Ups :- 3x10

six ways :- [email protected]

over and backs : [email protected] [email protected]@28.5 [email protected]

Hang swings :- 2x20 @ 5.3

Crossbody hammer :- [email protected]

bicep curls :- [email protected]

Hammer Curls :- [email protected]

*Notes*

On my return from Holiday I intend to add the Press to the squats and chin ups element. Six ways get progressinvely heavier with the same weight as each rep is effectively six actions . Over and Backs got a bit of a struggle towards the end as did hang swings. Also think I'm getting confused between Hammer Curls and the Twist Press so I need to check these on the net.

On a separate issue I think I may invest in an eazybar and also more dumbbells ... changing the weights on these seems far more of a fiddle than changing weights on the barbell and I could do with a larger range of weights to I think.


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:
 

> Can you not buy bedding toiletries over there save some hassle


Toiletries yes (and will buy sunscreen out there) but bedding no , the apartment is let to other holiday makers when not being used by my mates and there is no cupboard or storage space that can be locked to keep anything for our use from one visit to the next.


----------



## Greshie

I'm turning into a grumpy old man ...

Been looking in the Charity shop for some decent T shirts to wear at night or when I can drag my mates out somewhere, anyway no luck so today went to TK Maxx and bought 3 T shirts at half RRP ... £7.99 , £9.99 , £14.99 ......... who the f*@k would be stupid enough to pay £19.99 for a bleeding T shirt let alone £30 ???? I almost needed the kiss of life when I decided to fork out £14.99 except there was no one around decent looking to do the resuss and it is a Ben Sherman.....

Then I measured my suitcase to make sure it will be accepted as hand baggage .... and found ... No! not what you think.... it's actually 10cms smaller than the limit ... that is 10cms x 25cms x 45cms of extra space I could have used .... and no I'm not going out to buy a larger one ... spent enough on three T shirts ! .............. :cursing:


----------



## Redbeard85

Daylight robbery mate!! :lol: ...I just buy my t's from primark bud...I go through to many... nice routine up there too Greshie:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Daylight robbery mate!! :lol: ...I just buy my t's from primark bud...I go through to many... nice routine up there too Greshie:thumb:


No Primark in Dumfries ...............


----------



## Mingster

I've picked up some pretty smart clothes in charity shops. Been looking recently as I need some larger items to accommodate the bulk and don't fancy paying designer prices for a whole new wardrobe  .


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> No Primark in Dumfries ...............


F*ck...best sticking to charity shops then mate, I wouldn't pay loads of cash for any clothes...except shoes...lol


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> F*ck...best sticking to charity shops then mate, I wouldn't pay loads of cash for any clothes...except shoes...lol


Mmm I do get stuff from Charity shops but just haven't seen anything as I'm very fussy , generally get my shoes from M&S .....


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Mmm I do get stuff from Charity shops but just haven't seen anything as I'm very fussy , generally get my shoes from M&S .....


Yeah, it's really luck to get something good in a charity shop...with shoes, I like to wear hightops, DC's or converse...I usually buy when there is a sale on though


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Yeah, it's really luck to get something good in a charity shop...with shoes, I like to wear hightops, DC's or converse...I usually buy when there is a sale on though


Me too re the sales , never buy anything full price unless I'm forced to


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Me too re the sales , never buy anything full price unless I'm forced to


Lol, I get ya mate...wish the missus would think the same :lol:


----------



## Glassback

Thought I clicked on to a shopping channel forum! Hahaha nice work though Greshie... when are the next pics expected?


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Thought I clicked on to a shopping channel forum! Hahaha nice work though Greshie... when are the next pics expected?


Pics due towards the end of September .........


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 27th August*

Up at some Godawful hour this morning - well 7:15 actually 

Bag packed and house nice and clean , just have to sort the cat.....

Good workout but weights steady, increased Bench ...

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups :[email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

good mornings :- [email protected] [email protected]

Dumbbell rows :- [email protected] each arm

*Notes* :- nothing really , except did the workout before breakfast - just had a dose of creatine and a cup of tea first thing . Need to up the weight on the rows .

Right better get on and sort the cat and check my packing ....... will be back briefly on the 6th/7th Sept then away again until 10th ...


----------



## Glassback

Brother - I was in Oxford for then... set off at 4am... Up at 2.30am for a run back for 3am then out... Bish Bash Bosh!

Good workout.



Greshie said:


> *Friday 27th August*
> 
> Up at some Godawful hour this morning - well 7:15 actually
> 
> Bag packed and house nice and clean , just have to sort the cat.....
> 
> Good workout but weights steady, increased Bench ...
> 
> Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift :- warmups :[email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> good mornings :- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Dumbbell rows :- [email protected] each arm
> 
> *Notes* :- nothing really , except did the workout before breakfast - just had a dose of creatine and a cup of tea first thing . Need to up the weight on the rows .
> 
> Right better get on and sort the cat and check my packing ....... will be back briefly on the 6th/7th Sept then away again until 10th ...


----------



## retro-mental

I didnt know you worked in a charty shop gresh

If you ever get any antiques / collectables you are unsure of a price then send me a message and i maybe able to help you out


----------



## Glassback

I miss Greshie...


----------



## Redbeard85

Glassback said:


> I miss Greshie...


I'm with you there Glassback... :crying: ...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 7th Septembe*r

Morning all , flying visit as am of to Edinburgh later this morning for a few days . Had a great time in the South of France but 11 days so far away from the gym is too long let alone 17 days so did a quick session today ... not my normal rota but a mix of basic lifts, and was feeling it by the time of the deadlifts!

Weighed in at 67.9kg ... lost weight but this was to be expected.

No attempt to increase weights today but re-introduced the Military press

Squats :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deadlift :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Chin ups 3x10

Military Press :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pressups :- 1x20

Back to normal next Monday ....


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Brother - I was in Oxford for then... set off at 4am... Up at 2.30am for a run back for 3am then out... Bish Bash Bosh!
> 
> Good workout.


Been there , done that, moved on .....


----------



## Mingster

Hi Greshie. Good to see you - briefly - back. Will be away myself by the time you get back from Edinburgh so have fun and take care till later:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Nice compound workout there Gresh.

Thanks for taking the time to pop in and see us all you Jetsetter


----------



## retro-mental

thats a good looking workout you done there gresh


----------



## paul81

Glassback said:


> I miss Greshie...





lee85 said:


> I'm with you there Glassback... :crying: ...


everyone misses the Greshie

except his 'short' jokes..... nobody liked them......


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> everyone misses the Greshie
> 
> except his 'short' jokes..... nobody liked them......


Never fear, he'll be back....shortly


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Never fear, he'll be back....shortly


barsteward :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 12th September*

Morning to everyone and short people 

Back into routine from this morning - weighed in at 68.1kg

Squats :- Warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Working sets [email protected]

Chin Ups :- 2x10 1x12

Lunges :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] (ea leg) working sets [email protected] ea leg

Calf Raises :- [email protected] ea leg

Barbell Incline :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

Twist press:- [email protected]

Fly's :- 1x15 1x10 @ 6.8

*Notes*:- Being the first proper day back made no attempt to increase weights, should have added the military press into the Squats and chin ups section but forgot !. Lost more weight despite haveing a cheat day yesterday of pork roast for lunch and loads of chocolate cake 

Rather wet and windy here which is a shame as I need to get into the garden to tidy up , as it's now past it's best.... Also need to chase the surveyor re the new windows (I'm assuming he knew I was on holiday) and I'm going to clear out a corner in the garage which will be perfect for the washing machine, and means I'll be able to have a dishwasher in the kitchen  .... But coffee first !


----------



## Rob68

Welcome back greshie....Holidays all good i hope


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Welcome back greshie....Holidays all good i hope


Cheers Rob  Yep great hols ta .... good to see a bit of sun


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Cheers Rob  Yep great hols ta .... good to see a bit of sun


Could have brought some sun back over here lol


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Could have brought some sun back over here lol


It had vanished by the time we left Montpellier on the Sunday ... it was pi55ing down with rain ........


----------



## Glassback

What does Sun look like? Got back to the UK to find my Fence blown out by the winds... nice.

Welcome back mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

welcome back fella


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 14th September *

Big question today :- is it going to stay dry enough to get out into the garden to start tidying up ....?

Squats :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Six ways :- [email protected]

over and backs:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

hang swings :- [email protected] [email protected]

crossbody hammer :- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- upped weight slightly on the squats and bench press, everything else kept the same as before my holiday


----------



## Rob68

Gresh never heard of six ways what is it?


----------



## Glassback

Hey Greshie - have you tried to safely one max rep these big compounds, would be interesting wouldnt it?

Also have you offiically retired now? Because you're too young to retire, its not fair.


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Gresh never heard of six ways what is it?


here's the link ... half way down the second page .... it's a killer after a while....

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/shoulder_training_the_mountain_dog_way


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Hey Greshie - have you tried to safely one max rep these big compounds, would be interesting wouldnt it?
> 
> Also have you offiically retired now? Because you're too young to retire, its not fair.


No, the compounds are taken from starting strength where you don't max rep because you are repeating the movements twice in a weekly cycle (or for squats three times a week) However I need to start maxing some of the additional isolation routines.

Yes sort of officially retired , though am looking for a paid part time job (say a couple of days a week) just to bring in some extra pocket money. My old employer did talk about giving me consultancy work but that hasn't really come to anything.

I'm living off capital at the moment until I can take my pension next September when I'm 55. Budgets are quite tight so I can't be frivolous with money (mind you I've just ordered new windows , am replacing the oven and the sink , and am having the washing machine plumbed into the garage so I can have a dishwasher in the kitchen!) But other things , such as replacing the car (which is beginning to show it's age) , relaying the drive and refitting the bathroom are going to have to wait


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> here's the link ... half way down the second page .... it's a killer after a while....
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/shoulder_training_the_mountain_dog_way


strangely enough, i kinda like the look of those, bet they burn like a b!tch after a 10 rep set!


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> strangely enough, i kinda like the look of those, bet they burn like a b!tch after a 10 rep set!


They do, after a while raising the dumbbells above your head becomes an almighty effort, and you can't go heavy , but I like the reach of movement which I think is beneficial


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> They do, after a while raising the dumbbells above your head becomes an almighty effort, and you can't go heavy , but I like the reach of movement which I think is beneficial


yeah it definatley looks like the movements involved will hit many areas of the shoulder, good find G


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 16th September *

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

chin ups- 3x12

military press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected] [email protected]

good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]

dumbbell rows:- [email protected] each arm

*Notes*:- re-introduced the Military press but struggle to get above 30kg

Overcast and dull here today , rain expected later ... shopping and a trip to the tip for me today :-|


----------



## paul81

you'll get there eventually with the MP's G, just remember to get the bounce in the knees to help you get it up there. treat them as a full body workout and not just shoulders


----------



## Greshie

Ah ... I had been treating them as a shoulder exercise , a bit of bounce will deffo give me extra push


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Ah ... I had been treating them as a shoulder exercise , a bit of bounce will deffo give me extra push


There was a method ewen mentioned as well, where 1 rep is actually from floor to press then put back on the floor, if get my drift


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> There was a method ewen mentioned as well, where 1 rep is actually from floor to press then put back on the floor, if get my drift


oh like a power clean?


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> oh like a power clean?


Yep, but with the pressing movement involved

Infact if you watch the vid that tass did of ewens comp, you'll see him do the log press with the movement I'm talking about


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> Yep, but with the pressing movement involved
> 
> Infact if you watch the vid that tass did of ewens comp, you'll see him do the log press with the movement I'm talking about


I shall take a look over the weekend then


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> Yep, but with the pressing movement involved
> 
> Infact if you watch the vid that tass did of ewens comp, you'll see him do the log press with the movement I'm talking about


Found it ... hmmmm .... well I'll have a go


----------



## Mingster

Hi there Greshie. Good to have you back. Just got home yesterday myself and have another week off before returning to work - boo, hiss. Hope you had a good break and nice to see you are straight back into the training. Just think of the stir you will make on next years hols with all that decorative muscle you'll gain over the winter  . All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Hi there Greshie. Good to have you back. Just got home yesterday myself and have another week off before returning to work - boo, hiss. Hope you had a good break and nice to see you are straight back into the training. Just think of the stir you will make on next years hols with all that decorative muscle you'll gain over the winter  . All the best :thumbup1:


... ah something to look forward to :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 19th September*

I do not feel great :sad: ,sitting here in my pyjamas feeling sorry for myself, came down with a head cold yesterday afternoon and now am completely bunged up. Have some cold remedies in the house which I'm taking , at least they stop my nose dripping for a while. Don't fancy my usual breakfast shake so am having porridge with a chopped banana and brown sugar ....

As for this morning's workout ... well watch this space ....... I'm not promising anything ........


----------



## Mingster

Go back to bed, mate, if you can. Forget the workout it will only make you feel worse. A day in bed with meds and a whiskey or two will sort it.


----------



## paul81

might be best to give it a miss today then G, low energy usually means low motivation. better off saving your energy than having a half @rsed workout.

just chill and eat loads to get your strength up


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Go back to bed, mate, if you can. Forget the workout it will only make you feel worse. A day in bed with meds and a whiskey or two will sort it.





paul81 said:


> might be best to give it a miss today then G, low energy usually means low motivation. better off saving your energy than having a half @rsed workout.
> 
> just chill and eat loads to get your strength up


Hah ! when the going gets tough .....

am actually part the way through , just having a break, though am not doing the full workout scheduled for today ... stats will follow shortly .... only sneezed and dripped once ... though am running out of energy now ....


----------



## Greshie

*Monday's truncated workout*

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

bench Press:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

lunges [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] each leg

calf raises :- [email protected]

twist press 1x20 @7.8

flys [email protected]

*Notes *:- omitted incline and pushups , reduced lunges to one working set each leg, and reduced the reps on the twist and flys . also forgot to weigh myself.

Feel better having done the workout , though rest of the day will be spent on the sofa ....


----------



## paul81

good man for sticking it out chap!


----------



## Greshie

All down hill this afternoon .... feeling like death warmed up at the moment  though it appears to be purely a head cold ....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> All down hill this afternoon .... feeling like death warmed up at the moment  though it appears to be purely a head cold ....


Should have listened to your Uncle Mingster.... :nono: :smartass:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Should have listened to your Uncle Mingster.... :nono: :smartass:


bah !!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> All down hill this afternoon .... feeling like death warmed up at the moment  though it appears to be purely a head cold ....


All that galavanting around europe in sunny climates,brings you back to earth this great british weather gresh


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> All that galavanting around europe in sunny climates,brings you back to earth this great british weather gresh


Hmmm possibly ... it's warm one day , then cold the next ............


----------



## david_w

that's dedication that is! training through the pain!


----------



## Greshie

Wednesday 21st September

Still somewhat indisposed, at least my head has cleared, but it's now lurking in my chest... :no:

Weighed myself this morning ... bit of a shock at 67kg , admittedly I've not eaten very much since Sunday , but it's down a kilo in a week :sad:

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups:- 1x12 1x10 1x12

military press:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- 2x5 , 1x4 @ 32.5

six ways :- [email protected]

over and backs :- [email protected] , [email protected] [email protected]

hang swings :- [email protected]

crossbody hammer :- [email protected]

bicep curls :- [email protected]

hammer curls:- [email protected]

No omissions , thouhg no increases in weights,and I slipped up on the hang swings - they should have been 5.3....


----------



## Rob68

Keep going old boy :whistling:  hope you get rid of your bug thing soon...just to cheer you up your squatting more than a young pup like me :whistling:


----------



## nogger

Good evening Mr G,just popping in for a look and saying hi.


----------



## Greshie

Evening Nog ... hope all is well with you?


----------



## nogger

All well thanks,just got back from the south of france(wifes dad house)Had a nice little break from training,just started again this week.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> All well thanks,just got back from the south of france(wifes dad house)Had a nice little break from training,just started again this week.


Ah nice ...was in the South of France a few weeks ago ... seems an age away now!


----------



## flinty90

you feeling any better Greshie my man !!!


----------



## Greshie

Hi Flints ... yep on the mend now thankfully ! though very croaky ..........


----------



## Glassback

Ribbit... sorry had to. Croaky? Anyway.... eat plenty mate, whenever I feel crappy I feed the body, obviously clean food, but eat plenty and usually find I recover faster.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 23rd September *

Well on the mend I'm pleased to say though still a bit chesty

Squats :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlifts:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

Good mornings :- [email protected] [email protected]

Dumbbell Rows :- [email protected] each arm

very dull here today and the weekly shop to look forward too (not) ... but anticipating delivery of a pressure washer and there will be excitement this evening when my new cooker is installed ... it's the small things in life that please me  !


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Ribbit... sorry had to. Croaky? Anyway.... eat plenty mate, whenever I feel crappy I feed the body, obviously clean food, but eat plenty and usually find I recover faster.


Hmmm I drank loads but just couldn't face going to great lengths to prep food so existed on whatever was convenient ....


----------



## flinty90

just looking at your weights mate, thats a lot of weight for good mornings pal ????? its nearly heavier than your deadlifts ??? is that kilos or pounds ..


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> just looking at your weights mate, thats a lot of weight for good mornings pal ????? its nearly heavier than your deadlifts ??? is that kilos or pounds ..


ooops .... I need to check ....


----------



## Glassback

Good spot flinty - Thing about Flinty is if he is checking your journal or even just liking comments you know he reads it all.


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> Good spot flinty - Thing about Flinty is if he is checking your journal or even just liking comments you know he reads it all.


i try mate lol.. im still trying to catch up on mingsters juornal, bloody thing is 70 pages now though lol.. i will get there..

i dodnt do it to pick fault , i just do it to make sure your all on your toes and progressing nicely lol...

you might be right greshie, it just seems bloomin heavy for good mornings ... and if thats the case i want heavier deadlifts out of you lol... so your not going to get away with it either way X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i try mate lol.. im still trying to catch up on mingsters juornal, bloody thing is 70 pages now though lol.. i will get there..
> 
> i dodnt do it to pick fault , i just do it to make sure your all on your toes and progressing nicely lol...
> 
> you might be right greshie, it just seems bloomin heavy for good mornings ... and if thats the case i want heavier deadlifts out of you lol... so your not going to get away with it either way X


I think I've screwed up on technique


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I think I've screwed up on technique


in what way matey ??


----------



## flinty90

let me guess, youhave been doing SLDL instead of good mornings ???


----------



## Greshie

wasn't bowing low enough :blush:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> wasn't bowing low enough :blush:


well at least we have identified a little form issue then matey so all is good, dont do that weight and bow though lol, you will probably headbutt the floor ...

i think if i do good mornings its with about 5 kg plate either side of a thinner bar..

Kepp your head looking up as you go down, pause for a second at the bottom of your movement IE when your chest is closest to the floor and then slowly back up squeezing bottom of back at the top ...

they are great fro lowr back and stretcheng the hammies !!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> well at least we have identified a little form issue then matey so all is good, dont do that weight and bow though lol, you will probably headbutt the floor ...
> 
> i think if i do good mornings its with about 5 kg plate either side of a thinner bar..
> 
> Kepp your head looking up as you go down, pause for a second at the bottom of your movement IE when your chest is closest to the floor and then slowly back up squeezing bottom of back at the top ...
> 
> they are great fro lowr back and stretcheng the hammies !!


Thankyou ... I shall put into good practice next Friday


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Thankyou ... I shall put into good practice next Friday


Go steady with the good mornings, Along with SLDL these can be the worst for lower backs if done wrong but the best for strengthening lower backs if done right. Brue lee loved them !


----------



## Glassback

Looking forward to the progress pics end of sept weren't they coming? Or did I remember tha wrong. Have YOU noticed any difference Mate?


----------



## flinty90

im pleased to see something on this journey of yours mate, the fact that you have stuck to chin ups and in the space of what 8 months you have doubled the amount you can do... thats progress mate and im pleased to see it, especially as its one of the best back forming exercises you can do, and one of the hardest, and its the one most people give up doing first...

Well done mate, and yeah i want to see some progress pics too ...

REPPED !!!


----------



## Greshie

Monday 26th September

I'd be grateful if someone could tell me where September has gone ? Clear blue skies here (so far) this morning and a generally good week forecast so need to get on , do some washing and plant some spring bulbs (and workout how to use my newly acquired pressure washer ) ... 

Weighed in this morning at 67kg - no change from last week :-|

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups:- 3x12

Military Press:- warmups;- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :[email protected]

lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] ea leg

calf raises :- [email protected] each leg

barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

push ups 1x20

twist press :- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

Notes:- I bet Tassotti wishes he had my metabolism ... been stuffing chocolate fudge cake (home made albeit from a packet ) over the weekend and not put on an ounce of weight .... hrrmmm


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Looking forward to the progress pics end of sept weren't they coming? Or did I remember tha wrong. Have YOU noticed any difference Mate?


erm yes they are due sometime soon , but may be delayed due to holidays and recent indisposition :whistling: I can't see much difference tbh


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> im pleased to see something on this journey of yours mate, the fact that you have stuck to chin ups and in the space of what 8 months you have doubled the amount you can do... thats progress mate and im pleased to see it, especially as its one of the best back forming exercises you can do, and one of the hardest, and its the one most people give up doing first...
> 
> Well done mate, and yeah i want to see some progress pics too ...
> 
> REPPED !!!


Cheers Flinty ... I have come a long way in nine or so months just through dogged determination (though I shan't do any real comparisons until the end of the year )... ... fresh pics will be coming in due course ....


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 28th September*

looks like a glorious day in store for us up here today 

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

Bench:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

sixways:- [email protected]

over and backs :- [email protected] [email protected]

hang swings:- [email protected] [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- finding deads a bit hard going at the moment... reduced the weight on the over and backs and still managed to hit the back of my head at 27.5kg! . Diet not back to pre holiday levels either ... can't face tuna/avocado/pasta and chicken pasta combo becoming a bit of an effort .....

Anyway just agreed the new windows can be installed tomorrow so need to make sure they can get through the garage to the back ...... mg:


----------



## nogger

Hi Mr G,looks like you could do with Delia Smith help with them over and backs what about do 5 reps front 5 reps back as one set,just thinking about your poor head,most exercise are great but it helps some times that little tweet for your working mechanism.How long have you been at 64kg for......Thanks for popping in my journal and lets puts some weight on these old young bodies..


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Hi Mr G,looks like you could do with Delia Smith help with them over and backs what about do 5 reps front 5 reps back as one set,just thinking about your poor head,most exercise are great but it helps some times that little tweet for your working mechanism.How long have you been at 64kg for......Thanks for popping in my journal and lets puts some weight on these old young bodies..


Yes I'm becoming very bored with pasta every weekday ......

With the over and backs I'm fine at 25kg , it's just when I try to increase the weight I get into head bashing... may try as you suggest tho and see how I get on...

Re the 64kg I assume you mean 84kg for deadlifts ... am still increasing the weight being lifted, but the intervals between the sets/reps are getting longer and longer .........................


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Yes I'm becoming very bored with pasta every weekday ......
> 
> With the over and backs I'm fine at 25kg , it's just when I try to increase the weight I get into head bashing... may try as you suggest tho and see how I get on...
> 
> Re the 64kg I assume you mean 84kg for deadlifts ... am still increasing the weight being lifted, but the intervals between the sets/reps are getting longer and longer .........................


do you like couscous mate ???? always a nice change from pasta , and lovely with some chicken or fish,

i like to buy some king prawns, mix up a little hellmans mayo and add some chilli powder and lazy chilli, mix it up dollop a bit on top of some cous cous and king prawns for a nice lunch ..just an idea matey X


----------



## nogger

Sorry G, i meant body weight.67kg don't know why i put 64kg.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Sorry G, i meant body weight.67kg don't know why i put 64kg.


Ah ha! .... I've been 67kg or thereabouts since my holidays (three weeks ago) and going down with a heavy cold at the start of last week didn't help matters either. At one point at the start of August I was 69kg ....


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> do you like couscous mate ???? always a nice change from pasta , and lovely with some chicken or fish,
> 
> i like to buy some king prawns, mix up a little hellmans mayo and add some chilli powder and lazy chilli, mix it up dollop a bit on top of some cous cous and king prawns for a nice lunch ..just an idea matey X


couscous added to the shopping list  ... Aldi do crayfish tails ( tastier than prawns IMO) so think I may indulge ....

delving into the freezer I see I have some breadcrumbs and turkey mince ... just right for Flinty's Scotch Eggs ... when I can find the recipe


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> couscous added to the shopping list  ... Aldi do crayfish tails ( tastier than prawns IMO) so think I may indulge ....
> 
> delving into the freezer I see I have some breadcrumbs and turkey mince ... just right for Flinty's Scotch Eggs ... when I can find the recipe


haha quality mate there awesome... i will try and find that recipe and post it again , unless you beat me to it X


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 30th September*

Another beautiful morning here in the South West of Scotland... funny how the BBC weather never mentions us , as far as they are concerned it always rains North of the border.....

Must look out Flinty's scotch eggs recipe later today......

very pleased with the new windows ... though they are going to have to come back to sort some cracked rendering and a "missalignment" in the kitchen window sill. The patio doors were too large to get through the house so had to be passed over the garage roof, and I forgot to remove the tamper alarm on the old set of doors setting off the main alarm and waking the local dead from their slumbers for 20 minutes (I'd gone out by then) ... I can see I shall be spending the weekend apologising to my neighbours .... ho hum!

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Chin Ups:- 3x12

Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] working sets 1x5, 1x4 1x5 @ 32.5

lat pulldowns:- [email protected] [email protected]

good mornings :- [email protected] [email protected]

dumbbell rows:- [email protected]

Notes:- Cocked up on the warm ups for the military press should have been [email protected] ..... did the good mornings properly today, and will go slightly heavier next week....


----------



## nogger

You could make some flinty's scotch eggs and take round the neighbours,that should cheer them up.


----------



## DiggyV

Just fund this one Greshie - didn't realise you were running a journal buddy!

Sub'd. Will ctach up on the meat of it over the weekend.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Greshie

*Found the recipe .... shall be making these tomorrow I think *  * they are good with a big dollop of ketchup *

*
*

*Flinty's Scotch Eggs.... in his own words ..*...

Ingredients

4 boiled eggs

300 grams turkey mince

salt, (to taste)

pepper (to taste) i use loads

chilli powder or curry if you want different flavour

Garlic (if you like it)

dried basil

dried rosemary

half slice whlomeal bread....

method

Boil eggs let cool peel them

mix mince and every herb known to man in a bowl add 1/2 tbs ketchup if you like or brown sauce not needed though just adds a bit more

flatten out mince to about 1/4 inch thick cut into 4

wrap around each egg

toast your bread and blitz in blender with extra chilli powder and paprika plenty of both

roll eggs in the breadcrumbs so lightly dusted

put onto a oven tray and in oven on 200 ish for 35 - 40 minutes..

Perfect hot or cold*

Values per egg*

cals - 268

fat -15g

protein - 28g

carbs - 2g


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^gonna tuck into these tomorrow


----------



## Rob68

chilli said:


> ^^gonna tuck into these tomorrow


Greshie will bite ya hands off if you do mate :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Greshie will bite ya hands off if you do mate :laugh:


So I will


----------



## Glassback

Made me real hungry this!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 3rd October *

Another Monday and at 10:00am it's pitch black outside ... deffo umbrella weather today then !

weighed in at 67.8kg this morning.. result of clean eating of course and nothing to do with the chocolate brownies I made at the weekend ..... :whistling:

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Deadlift:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

lunges:- [email protected] [email protected]

calf raises:- [email protected]

Barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

Busy week this week with one thing and another , and have cleared the spare room to start redecorating .... it's the last room to do ...............


----------



## nogger

What colour you going for.....Sorry to say still baking hot here....But could be rain on thrusday.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> What colour you going for.....Sorry to say still baking hot here....But could be rain on thrusday.


I shall be stripping off the woodchip and hanging a Gosford patterned paper from Laura Ashley - very classic and elegant ( Least I hope it will be - 1st time I've hung a patterned paper for years!)


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> weighed in at 67.8kg this morning.. result of clean eating of course and nothing to do with the chocolate brownies I made at the weekend ..... :whistling:


Nice workout there Greshie.

Also I hope you brought enough brownies for the everyone! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Nice workout there Greshie.
> 
> Also I hope you brought enough brownies for the everyone!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


They're all mine ALL MINE I tell you ..... oh ok go on I'll let you have one


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> I shall be stripping off the woodchip and hanging a Gosford patterned paper from Laura Ashley - very classic and elegant ( Least I hope it will be - 1st time I've hung a patterned paper for years!)


I find am ok hanging patterned paper(is that a posh name for wallpaper)till i meet a corner....Sounds very nice Mr G....picture's when finished.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> I find am ok hanging patterned paper(is that a posh name for wallpaper)till i meet a corner....Sounds very nice Mr G....picture's when finished.


mmmm corners can be tricky even if just using lining paper . So far this time round I've just pattern papered single walls so have avoided the corner issue, and have used stripes to avoid fiddling with repeats... Anayway have to get the old stuff off first which will be a joy no doubt!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> They're all mine ALL MINE I tell you ..... oh ok go on I'll let you have one


*Cough*


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> *Cough*


Oh Rob ... you've got a cough , sorry to hear that mate... have some cough mixture .......


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Oh Rob ... you've got a cough , sorry to hear that mate... have some cough mixture .......
> View attachment 64114


:laugh::laugh: Your another one who is getting to good with his come backs greshie :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Monday 3rd October *
> 
> Another Monday and at 10:00am it's pitch black outside ... deffo umbrella weather today then !
> 
> weighed in at 67.8kg this morning.. result of clean eating of course and nothing to do with the chocolate brownies I made at the weekend ..... :whistling:
> 
> Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]
> 
> lunges:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> calf raises:- [email protected]
> 
> Barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> push ups :- 1x20
> 
> twist press:- [email protected]
> 
> barbell flys:- [email protected]
> 
> Busy week this week with one thing and another , and have cleared the spare room to start redecorating .... it's the last room to do ...............


Nice workout as always Greshie.

How do you add weight for the lunges? Dumbbells, Barbell or some fiendish method devised by your devilishly cunning mind?


----------



## Glassback

Right Greshie frig this crap - I want to see some pictures. Lets go, pics by Friday or I send Flinty, Ewen and Milky round.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice workout as always Greshie.
> 
> How do you add weight for the lunges? Dumbbells, Barbell or some fiendish method devised by your devilishly cunning mind?


I use my oly barbell requiring great skill to keep my balance , though this does mean I probably don't bend as low as I used to when using dumbbells...


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Right Greshie frig this crap - I want to see some pictures. Lets go, pics by Friday or I send Flinty, Ewen and Milky round.


*e**e**e**ek !*

Ok boss , whatever you say boss :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *e**e**e**ek !*
> 
> Ok boss , whatever you say boss :rolleye:


yeah greshie , and im fcukin horny too lol X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> yeah greshie , and im fcukin horny too lol X


ooh errr.....


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 5th October*

It's raining ....... and a busy morning in front of me ...

Squats :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

chin ups :- 3x12

Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Six Ways :- [email protected]

over and backs :- [email protected] [email protected] front , [email protected] back

Hang swings:- [email protected]

crossbody Hammer:[email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected] ea arm

hammer curls:- [email protected]

*Notes* :- split over and backs as Nogger suggested . Must remember to check form on hammer curls . Also need to look at the Ewen version of the Power Cleans suggested by Paul81 a while back (where is the titch anyway, not seen him around for a while !)

Updated photos will appear sometime on Friday (sorry Flinty  )


----------



## Glassback

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 5th October*
> 
> It's raining ....... and a busy morning in front of me ...
> 
> Squats :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> chin ups :- 3x12
> 
> Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Six Ways :- [email protected]
> 
> over and backs :- [email protected] [email protected] front , [email protected] back
> 
> Hang swings:- [email protected]
> 
> *crossbody Hammer**:[email protected]*
> 
> *
> **bicep curls**:- [email protected] ea arm*
> 
> *
> **hammer curls**:- [email protected]*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Notes* :- split over and backs as Nogger suggested . Must remember to check form on hammer curls . Also need to look at the Ewen version of the Power Cleans suggested by Paul81 a while back (where is the titch anyway, not seen him around for a while !)
> 
> Updated photos will appear sometime on Friday (sorry Flinty  )


7.8k for curls - you not finding that too light a weight ?

Cant wait for pics - sure you've done well mate.


----------



## Tassotti

creeping towards 100Kg on squats


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> 7.8k for curls - you not finding that too light a weight ?
> 
> Cant wait for pics - sure you've done well mate.


Yes they are a bit light I think , but they are towards the end of the workout when I'm running out of steam

I can wait re the pics ... I'm not sure anyone will see a huge difference ...



Tassotti said:


> creeping towards 100Kg on squats


  yep 90kg not so far away, then onto the 100.... ..... shame everything else is lagging !


----------



## Glassback

Just checking your not trying to sneek some girlie sets past us... I will send Flinty round....


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Just checking your not trying to sneek some girlie sets past us... I will send Flinty round....


OK ok I'll try harder next week ..... :blink:


----------



## Redbeard85

Looking forward to these pics Greshie :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Looking forward to these pics Greshie :thumb:


oh dear ..... :scared:


----------



## Redbeard85

Not in a homosexual way of course...well, it depends on the pics :lol:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Not in a homosexual way of course...well, it depends on the pics :lol:


I try to be obliging ....... :whistling:

I was actually thinking how disappointed everyone is going to be ... ! progress is very slow ...


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I try to be obliging ....... :whistling:
> 
> I was actually thinking how disappointed everyone is going to be ... ! progress is very slow ...


come on dont be shy, i want to see you in some speedos popping a front double bi shot booooom !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> I was actually thinking how disappointed everyone is going to be ... ! progress is very slow ...


Don't worry mate...I thought you may be having a Manorexia moment  ... Progress can be slow, but progress none the less mate :thumb:

Get them up, and don't worry about it


----------



## paul81

yeah its okay G, its not as if we havent all seen each other naked...........

isnt it?

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Ah well you'll all have something to look forward too then  :huh:


----------



## nogger

I feel like am missing out on something here.


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> come on dont be shy, i want to see you in some speedos popping a front double bi shot booooom !!!


Greshie if you do the above... I will

a. ****ing laugh my **** off

b. Love you forever

c. Create my own version and post


----------



## Tassotti

Fcuk it...Lets all do it


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> Fcuk it...Lets all do it


ok mate you and greshie first :whistling:


----------



## paul81

Naked?????


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Greshie if you do the above... I will
> 
> a. ****ing laugh my **** off
> 
> b. Love you forever
> 
> c. Create my own version and post


ermmm I never promised speedos



Tassotti said:


> Fcuk it...Lets all do it


Go on then.. you first



flinty90 said:


> ok mate you and greshie first :whistling:


It was your idea first ... so perhaps you should set an example ..........



paul81 said:


> Naked?????


so you would like to see us all naked eh Pauly


----------



## Mingster

A lot of deep rooted psychoses beginning to emerge in this thread lately.... :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> A lot of deep rooted psychoses beginning to emerge in this thread lately.... :rolleye:


a lot of deeply rooted something or other certainly !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> a lot of deeply rooted something or other certainly !


Oh come on greshie i want you naked and some fookin whipped cream over your chest and 2 cherries perfectly placed on nipples whilst hitting that front double bi pose lol.. and a little red thong please, no crotch stuffing i want to see the shape of your end nudging through that silky material

fcuk me im turning myself on pmsl X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Oh come on greshie i want you naked and some fookin whipped cream over your chest and 2 cherries perfectly placed on nipples whilst hitting that front double bi pose lol.. and a little red thong please, no crotch stuffing i want to see the shape of your end nudging through that silky material
> 
> fcuk me im turning myself on pmsl X


Fcuk me Flinty - no, not literally!! This thread used to be full of gardening tips, gentle discussion about the climate and tips for interior design. It now resembles Uriels diary for the next 24 hours and he hasn't even posted yet....pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Fcuk me Flinty - no, not literally!! This thread used to be full of gardening tips, gentle discussion about the climate and tips for interior design. It now resembles Uriels diary for the next 24 hours and he hasn't even posted yet....pmsl.


just spicing it up mate, greshie has to understand that building a god like body will innevitably earn him wanted and unwanted admiration pmsl X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> just spicing it up mate, greshie has to understand that building a god like body will innevitably earn him wanted and unwanted admiration pmsl X


Ah, yes, the price of awesomeness....the bane of my life....sigh

LMFAO


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Oh come on greshie i want you naked and some fookin whipped cream over your chest and 2 cherries perfectly placed on nipples whilst hitting that front double bi pose lol.. and a little red thong please, no crotch stuffing i want to see the shape of your end nudging through that silky material
> 
> fcuk me im turning myself on pmsl X





Mingster said:


> Fcuk me Flinty - no, not literally!! This thread used to be full of gardening tips, gentle discussion about the climate and tips for interior design. It now resembles Uriels diary for the next 24 hours and he hasn't even posted yet....pmsl.


*H**E**L**P**PP*


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Ah, yes, the price of awesomeness....the bane of my life....sigh
> 
> LMFAO


your alright poor greshie is at home hiding under the fcukin dinner table refusing to come out lol


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *H**E**L**P**PPPP*


PMSL you see X


----------



## retro-mental

haha

I am up for the sccchhhhpeeeeeedddooooossss shot if you do it greshie.

Speedo double bicep for everyones avi !!!!!


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> haha
> 
> I am up for the sccchhhhpeeeeeedddooooossss shot if you do it greshie.
> 
> Speedo double bicep for everyones avi !!!!!


i would do one but my gut hanging over them it would look like i was naked anyway pmsl !!!


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> i would do one but my gut hanging over them it would look like i was naked anyway pmsl !!!


You prob would be anyway !!


----------



## nogger

Holy sh1t.....These picts could make you or break you...Can't wait..


----------



## flinty90

nogger said:


> Holy sh1t.....These picts could make you or break you...Can't wait..


stop putting the poor fcuker under pressure lol !!


----------



## Mingster

He was talking to you, Flinty pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> He was talking to you, Flinty pmsl


yeah thats what i mean pmsl !!!!


----------



## Mingster

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm going to have to get some speedos


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm going to have to get some speedos


dont buy them you can have mine mate haha


----------



## Mingster

Now I'm the one getting a twinge ffs :laugh: :lol: :lol:

I think poor Greshie must have gone for a lie down. Hope he's ok....


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i would do one but my gut hanging over them it would look like i was naked anyway pmsl !!!


Any excuse ......



nogger said:


> Holy sh1t.....These picts could make you or break you...Can't wait..


You'll all get what you are given and like it or lump it ..... anyway there is going to be only a marginal change from the last lot done 3 months ago IMO., so they'll hardly be hand job material .....


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Any excuse ......
> 
> You'll all get what you are given and like it or lump it ..... anyway there is going to be only a marginal change from the last lot done 3 months ago IMO., *so they'll hardly be hand job material ..*...


your just a fcuking tease Greshie X


----------



## Mingster

I think you need to embrace the bodybuilding 'attitude' Greshie

This can entail using props....large guns, swords, axes etc,

A dramatic setting....on a clifftop, in a forest, on a car bonnet etc,

Assume the pose....hit a double bicep, most muscular or 'archer' pose.

The latter is the easiest and you're least likely to be arrested


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i would do one but my gut hanging over them it would look like i was naked anyway pmsl !!!





nogger said:


> Holy sh1t.....These picts could make you or break you...Can't wait..





Mingster said:


> I think you need to embrace the bodybuilding 'attitude' Greshie
> 
> This can entail using props....large guns, swords, axes etc,
> 
> A dramatic setting....on a clifftop, in a forest, on a car bonnet etc,
> 
> Assume the pose....hit a double bicep, most muscular or 'archer' pose.
> 
> The latter is the easiest and you're least likely to be arrested


I think I need some examples ....


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I think I need some examples ....


now thats blatant request for ham shanking material... lol


----------



## Mingster

Here's a picture of Rob68 in costume lol


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> View attachment 64419
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of Rob68 in costume lol


 :lol: :lol:

You really have got a thing for me wearing my sherwood forest get up aint ya mate :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You really have got a thing for me wearing my sherwood forest get up aint ya mate :laugh:


But you look so damn good in it mate :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> But you look so damn good in it mate :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:

Hey mate you dont look half bad yourself in the pic you mailed me :thumb:

View attachment 64420


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> But you look so damn good in it mate :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I'm sure he'd look better out of it


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hey mate you dont look half bad yourself in the pic you mailed me :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 64420


There are so many things historically wrong with that picture lol. You'll understand when I turn up on your doorstep with my marauding crew one day  :lol:


----------



## Glassback

Greshie said:


> Any excuse ......
> 
> You'll all get what you are given and like it or lump it ..... anyway there is going to be only a marginal change from the last lot done 3 months ago IMO., so they'll hardly be hand job material .....


LOL LOL LOL OOL LOL


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> There are so many things historically wrong with that picture lol. You'll understand when I turn up on your doorstep with my marauding crew one day  :lol:
> 
> View attachment 64421


Turn up at my door with that mullet hair do mate, marion n the merry men will be set upon you :lol:


----------



## paul81

hey G you know we jest, but we're only here for support all the way. we wont judge and we're here to help all we can


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> hey G you know we jest, but we're only here for support all the way. we wont judge and we're here to help all we can


secretely meaning

"post your pics up greshie im gaggin to tug my meat over your cherries" lol filthy underhanded pervert Paul X


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I think you need to embrace the bodybuilding 'attitude' Greshie
> 
> This can entail using props....large guns, swords, axes etc,
> 
> A dramatic setting....on a clifftop, in a forest, on a car bonnet etc,
> 
> Assume the pose....hit a double bicep, most muscular or 'archer' pose.
> 
> The latter is the easiest and you're least likely to be arrested


On fire


----------



## Glassback

Greshie is usually on by now... I have an amazing image of him apply fake tan in a Gstring taking pictures of himself.... .lmao.


----------



## Glassback

Mingster said:


> There are so many things historically wrong with that picture lol. You'll understand when I turn up on your doorstep with my marauding crew one day  :lol:
> 
> View attachment 64421


I want to know more mate tell us whats wrong with it!

Do you do reenactments?


----------



## nogger

Hay Mr G are you training today....fall a sleep last night thinking of you and flinty doing a photo shoot together.


----------



## flinty90

nogger said:


> Hay Mr G are you training today....fall a sleep last night thinking of you and flinty doing a photo shoot together.


not sure if he did but i certainly did lol !!!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 7th October*

There is actually quite a bit of blue in the sky this morning which is a bit of a turn up . Have quite a busy day in front of me let alone doing some pics for all you tuggers out there

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- 2x10 @35

good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]

Dumbell Rows :- [email protected]

Notes:- funny thing about squats and deadlifts ... squats are hard to get going on but by the time I get to the working sets I'm fine, but by the time I get to the deadlift working set I'm really struggling and the longer the pauses are between reps. Will go a bit higher on the good mornings next week .

progress pics to follow ....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 7th October - Progress pics*

Right lets get a few things straight here , as far as I am concerned there are only two types of people who wear speedos ... BodyBuilders who compete, and the very dodgy , and since I am neither I don't possess a pair... but in deference to Flinty's fantasies I have comrpomised with a natty pair of CK's . Looking at the pics I'm more pleased with my progress than I thought I'd be , though my legs are lagging a bit IMO



Sorry if some of them are a bit dark ...

Any comments welcome ......


----------



## Rob68

What you said G, your more pleased with your progress than than you thought.....

That is all that matters mate :thumb:


----------



## paul81

Bad choice of underwear.......my eyes are burning :lol:

But looking well, getting trimmer!


----------



## Glassback

Well done for posting pics mate.

Your legs look bigger when comapred to your initial pics! You look firmer (Ohhh errrr Missus) - Definite progress mate. Looking good!


----------



## flinty90

somebody please gorge my eyes out..........

LOL not a fcukin cherry in sight .. you dissapoint my sexual needs greshie..

but as far as progress, if you feel good mate thats 100% goal achieved...


----------



## nogger

Ding Dong......Just looking at your first picts...Things that are clear to me..There more size on thighs...stomach more firm...From the back, shoulders more definition and size and also top of back bit of thickness coming..Well done....think you look a bit younger as well.:cool:


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> somebody please gorge my eyes out..........
> 
> LOL not a fcukin cherry in sight .. you dissapoint my sexual needs greshie..
> 
> but as far as progress, if you feel good mate thats 100% goal achieved...


Sorry no cherries in the house ... so you'll just have to use your imagination ........


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Ding Dong......Just looking at your first picts...Things that are clear to me..There more size on thighs...stomach more firm...From the back, shoulders more definition and size and also top of back bit of thickness coming..Well done....think you look a bit younger as well.:cool:


Yes this is largely what I think too 

interesting your comment on me looking younger , all my friends have commented how well I'm looking , and I think part of this is down to the fact I have put on a bit of weight. (though keeping the weight on whilst not ending up with too much middle aged spread has been more difficult )


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Yes this is largely what I think too
> 
> interesting your comment on me looking younger , all my friends have commented how well I'm looking , and I think part of this is down to the fact I have put on a bit of weight. (though keeping the weight on whilst not ending up with too much middle aged spread has been more difficult )


You the man geshie. What can i say !!!! the backs looking good and like the rest have said the thighs and calves are looking. love the double bicep pose by the way

Legend, have a rep


----------



## Tassotti

Looks like good progress Gresh.

Put the last ones up next to them if you would be so kind


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Looks like good progress Gresh.
> 
> Put the last ones up next to them if you would be so kind


You are sooo demanding ! you'll have to wait until this evening ....


----------



## Greshie

Right here are the comparison pics from 3 months ago and from this morning :-


----------



## paul81

i see your getting a bit camera friendly now eh G? :laugh: i'm guessing your happier with what your seeing?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> i see your getting a bit camera friendly now eh G? :laugh: i'm guessing your happier with what your seeing?


It was Tassotti who wanted to compare  but yes I'm happier , still a long way to go mind ......


----------



## Mingster

Glassback said:


> I want to know more mate tell us whats wrong with it!
> 
> Do you do reenactments?


Well mate, I don't think there is any historical evidence of Vikings having horned helmets, the tunic looks distinctly Greek chiton rather than Viking kyrtle and the footwear is a bit on the chilly side for a Vikings feet I think lol.

I don't do reenactment, though I have a long term interest in the period. My true interest lies in ancient history and the Greeks in particular, but I do have an affinity with the Vikings even though the period of history is 1000 years more recent, and do know a few folk who are heavily into the Viking lifestyle and fighting techniques.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 9th Oct*

One thing I forgot when I posted the pictures was to give an update on diet and thoughts for the future, so whilst I'm waiting for the morning to brighten sufficiently to get on with the decorating here goes:-

Now having couscous as a change from pasta (Thanks Flinty for that brilliant idea  ), and also having chilli rather than fish as a second meal ... still can't face tuna, avocado & pasta combo for the third meal so tend to skip this which is not good I know. So diet at the moment is

Breakfast:- shake of oats, milk, banana and whey whizzed together , and two boiled eggs

Lunch :- chicken and couscous , yoghurt and fruit

Dinner :- chilli & rice

Evening :- shake of oats , banana, milk

Bedtime:- milk whey and almonds

I need a bit more intake than this I know as this little lot doesn't go much over maintenance.

As far as the workouts go , at the moment am mixing SS A B A elements with isolation exercises which I shall probably continue until Christmas , though some combinations , such as Squats, Bench, Deads followed by legs and chest isolations can be hard going 'specially on a Monday . However I like the SS structure of A B A repetitions, and I think I benefit more from this approach than doing isolation or compounds on a particular body part once a week, so I'm following *Dave_w's* journal *'Life after starting strength - Madcow 5x5 log' * with a view to starting this after Christmas, nice simple compound exercises; it's what I like!

As I've said I'm very pleased with overall progress this year so far, given I've only really been training 10 months and was 54 in September and can't hope to make the progress at the speed you younger peeps should be able to achieve. I also think I am more aware of risk factors in terms of injury etc , so whilst some of you go hell for leather and take the consequences , remember as you get older the body takes longer to recover and repair !


----------



## Tassotti

Seems like a good plan G.

I feel you about the injury part. I'm always worried I'm gonna injure my poor old vehicle even more than I already have done.

Go for a different meal if you cant face that one (or is it you cant face eating anything rather than that meal)


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Seems like a good plan G.
> 
> I feel you about the injury part. I'm always worried I'm gonna injure my poor old vehicle even more than I already have done.
> 
> Go for a different meal if you cant face that one (or is it you cant face eating anything rather than that meal)


Actually can't face eating anything ....


----------



## flinty90

your only as old as you feel mate !!! deffo find some more food to go in that plan. and just stick with it mate . do you not eat veg mate ???


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> your only as old as you feel mate !!! deffo find some more food to go in that plan. and just stick with it mate . do you not eat veg mate ???


That's true to a certain extent ....

I'm not a big vegetable eater TBH , much prefer fruit. Last fresh vegetables were last weekend as part of a casserole and the remains crept into the week , tonight I'll have some frozen veg with the fish pie I'm going to make ....


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> That's true to a certain extent ....
> 
> I'm not a big vegetable eater TBH , much prefer fruit. Last fresh vegetables were last weekend as part of a casserole and the remains crept into the week , tonight I'll have some frozen veg with the fish pie I'm going to make ....


`where`s your wallet` :lol: :lol:

View attachment 64605


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> `where`s your wallet` :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 64605


I hope you're wearing a belt for your sake! :001_tt2:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 10th October*

*
*

Training delayed this morning as the plasterer is due round to repair the damage to the rendering caused when the new patio doors were installed (the DG company are paying needless to say) ... I'm assuming he's going to pitch up first thing even though it's a bit wet outside ..... so everyone will have to wait for further edits

In the meantime I shall finish decorating the spare room (window surround to stain, paste marks to wash off the paper , and ceiling to touch up) ,and then chase after Rob68 to debag him..... the little mugger ...... !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Monday 10th October*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Training delayed this morning as the plasterer is due round to repair the damage to the rendering caused when the new patio doors were installed (the DG company are paying needless to say) ... I'm assuming he's going to pitch up first thing even though it's a bit wet outside ..... so everyone will have to wait for further edits
> 
> In the meantime I shall finish decorating the spare room (window surround to stain, paste marks to wash off the paper , and ceiling to touch up) ,and then chase after Rob68 to debag him..... the little mugger ...... !


you live on your own greshie ?? do you have a partner mate x


----------



## Greshie

I live on my own Flints ... and no I don't have a partner at the moment ....


----------



## Glassback

flinty90 said:


> you live on your own greshie ?? do you have a partner mate x


Stop chatting him up.


----------



## DiggyV

Glassback said:


> Stop chatting him up.


Beat me to it - I was going to tell them to get a room!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Stop chatting him up.





DiggyV said:


> Beat me to it - I was going to tell them to get a room!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


 :lol:

The sodding plasterer hasn't turned up yet , still not really my problem as I'm not paying , and the windows company wont be getting their money until it's done .


----------



## Glassback

Too true Greshie - ****ers the lot of them. Builders - electricians all of them. If they dont turn up when we agree they will I dont let them in. A guy who fitted our new bathroom turned up a day late without a word, does he really think thats OK with me?

So I opened the door (as I am working from home - hence the need for fixed times) and I asked him why he is late - he said "I'm not its 9.30am"

"Yes but you're 24 hrs late mate - thats messed me around - I will find someone else"

So I sent him packing, quick call has sorted someone to come Wednesday, I dont mind being 2 days over the plan because my work ethic and expectations are still in tact (and we have a down stairs bathroom lol)

Might sound harsh but I get paid by the day for contract work, if I take a day off thats a few hundred quid gone that I wont get back. So I have to have this approach and they are pre-warned.

God damn cowboys.


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> :lol:
> 
> The sodding plasterer hasn't turned up yet , still not really my problem as I'm not paying , and the windows company wont be getting their money until it's done .


he did turn up mate but saw you in your pants hitting poses in the bathroom and thought he ought to get out of there quickly pmsl X


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 10th October ... continued*

The plasterer still hasn't appeared , so I decided (this being Dumfries) he's unlikely to between 12 & 2pm so got on with the workout

weighed in at 67.3 ... down slightly from last week aargh!

squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

chin ups:- 3 x12

Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

lunges:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] (each leg)

calf raises:- [email protected] ea leg

barbell incline:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

push ups 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- military press now getting easier by doing a small jump as I push upwards - as recommended by Titch ... I mean Paul81 

It's actually cleared up a bit outside now , but I shall spend the afternoon putting the spare bedroom back , very pleased generally with the result , though I noticed this morning a bit of bad papering just inside the door , unfortunately too late to do anything about it now :sad:


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> he did turn up mate but saw you in your pants hitting poses in the bathroom and thought he ought to get out of there quickly pmsl X


 :tt2:


----------



## Redbeard85

I wouldn't worry about being down slightly in weight mate...I threw my scales out...and only use the ones at the gym (haha, well not anymore I guess). anyway, all that worring about weight will make you loose weight, lol!! Squats are great Greshie and yeah, that wee small jump can give you that little bit just to get it up there, just bring it down slow...well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> lunges:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] (each leg)


Is that barbell or dumbell lunges G?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Is that barbell or dumbell lunges G?


Barbell ....


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> I wouldn't worry about being down slightly in weight mate...I threw my scales out...and only use the ones at the gym (haha, well not anymore I guess). anyway, all that worring about weight will make you loose weight, lol!! Squats are great Greshie and yeah, that wee small jump can give you that little bit just to get it up there, just bring it down slow...well done mate :thumb:


Hmm I think you might be right , but the scales are useful because I can loose weight almost too easily if I don't watch (Sorry Tass for rubbing this little fact in ! )


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Hmm I think you might be right , but the scales are useful because I can loose weight almost too easily if I don't watch (Sorry Tass for rubbing this little fact in ! )


I'm the same mate...it's really hard to keep the weight on, thats why I threw them out, kept getting over 12 then the next day I'm f*cking 11something, lol!!


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> I'm the same mate...it's really hard to keep the weight on, thats why I threw them out, kept getting over 12 then the next day I'm f*cking 11something, lol!!


lucky fcukers !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> lucky fcukers !!!


It's a curse flinty, honestly...especially when you want to add weight...your body f*cking fights you to get back to what it was :cursing:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> It's a curse flinty, honestly...especially when you want to add weight...your body f*cking fights you to get back to what it was :cursing:


Yes it is a curse .....


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> It's a curse flinty, honestly...especially when you want to add weight...your body f*cking fights you to get back to what it was :cursing:


yes mate i know what you mean, my curse is the opposite way around lol... wish i could easily lose weight ...


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i know what you mean, my curse is the opposite way around lol... wish i could easily lose weight ...


LOL!! F*ck it...I know when I'm about 40, it'll be the other way round with all this eating I'm doing...


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> LOL!! F*ck it...I know when I'm about 40, it'll be the other way round with all this eating I'm doing...


cheeky cnut, you insinuating im 40 pmsl X


----------



## Redbeard85

hahaha, I was actually looking at your photo think this is cool to post he looks about in his 30's...thats why I should wear glasses dude :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> cheeky cnut, you insinuating im 40 pmsl X


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


atleast he put a x at the end...I feel uncomfortable happy about the comment now, lol


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 12th October*

Bit later than usual today had my hair cut first thing this morning, and another dank morning here , will be finishing putting the spare room back today and fitting a new kitchen blind ....

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

Bench press:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

six ways:- [email protected]

over and backs:- [email protected] [email protected] (split 10 front 10 back)

hang swings:- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls :- [email protected]

*Notes*:- went a bit too heavy on the crossbody so reduced for the curls ...

The wretched plasterer never turned up on Monday , but did at least appear yesterday morning (and at least he 'phoned!) so rendering all nicely repaired..


----------



## Mingster

Well done, Greshie. I'm agonizing over whether or not you're going to crack the 100kg Squat and Deadlift for New Year. The tension is getting too much for me - it's like the 'who shot JR' saga on Dallas:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well done, Greshie. I'm agonizing over whether or not you're going to crack the 100kg Squat and Deadlift for New Year. The tension is getting too much for me - it's like the 'who shot JR' saga on Dallas:laugh:


It's gonna be a close call ... more optimistic with the squats than with the deads ... whcih I'm finding a struggle at the moment...


----------



## Glassback

Do you go ass to the grass on squats?

I literally touch my **** on my heels... my quads go past parallel.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Do you go ass to the grass on squats?
> 
> I literally touch my **** on my heels... my quads go past parallel.


That's good !. I try to go as low as possible which is usually just past parallel but not as far as my heels (I might never get back up again ! )


----------



## spike

Hey Greshie -

Had no idea you had one of these going. Only ventured nearby to see what the hell Toby was up to. And I see Diggy's in here too!

I'll be back to check up on you. :cowboy:

My knees don't squat. At all. Ever.


----------



## Greshie

neurospike7 said:


> Hey Greshie -
> 
> Had no idea you had one of these going. Only ventured nearby to see what the hell Toby was up to. And I see Diggy's in here too!
> 
> I'll be back to check up on you. :cowboy:
> 
> My knees don't squat. At all. Ever.


Welcome ... and hope you enjoy (the very long :yawn: ) read ....

A lot of people don't squat for one reason or another , but I like them as a core exercise ....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> It's gonna be a close call ... more optimistic with the squats than with the deads ... whcih I'm finding a struggle at the moment...


What's causing the difficulty with the Deads?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> What's causing the difficulty with the Deads?


I'm just finding the working set really tough going for some reason ....


----------



## Mingster

Break it down a little, mate. Are you struggling to get the reps? Lifting the bar from the ground or locking out? If you can isolate the problem there will be support exercises that will strengthen the weakness.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Break it down a little, mate. Are you struggling to get the reps? Lifting the bar from the ground or locking out? If you can isolate the problem there will be support exercises that will strengthen the weakness.


sorry I realised I was being a bit vague , I think it's lifting the bar from the ground , once I'm up I can hold it , lock, and bring it back down gently, but the effort in getting it off the floor......


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Break it down a little, mate. Are you struggling to get the reps? Lifting the bar from the ground or locking out? If you can isolate the problem there will be support exercises that will strengthen the weakness.


Or grip?

Cheers

diggy


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Or grip?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> diggy


Hi Diggs , Grip is ok at the moment ....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> sorry I realised I was being a bit vague , I think it's lifting the bar from the ground , once I'm up I can hold it , lock, and bring it back down gently, but the effort in getting it off the floor......


The initial movement is mostly quads which is a little strange as you are happy that your squat is progressing well. A narrower stance for squats is recognised as a top support exercise for deadlifting, as would close stance Leg Press but I realise that isn't an option. I would be loathe to mess with your squat as it is progressing well, but if you could squeeze a couple of narrow stance sets at some point it would help I'm sure.

Sometimes the initial lift is hindered by a lack of an explosive approach. You could try to do 70% max deadlifts in an explosive manner on the positive then lowering in a more controlled fashion. Or maybe try getting a little more aggressive before your lifts, mate. I'm sure there are plenty of things that get you mad. Think of these before you lift - I have had more pb's thinking of my first wife than using any other method:lol: :lol: Imagine Rob standing in front of you in his hoodie, demanding you hand over your pasting table....lol. You should get an extra 10kg out of that:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> The initial movement is mostly quads which is a little strange as you are happy that your squat is progressing well. A narrower stance for squats is recognised as a top support exercise for deadlifting, as would close stance Leg Press but I realise that isn't an option. I would be loathe to mess with your squat as it is progressing well, but if you could squeeze a couple of narrow stance sets at some point it would help I'm sure.
> 
> Sometimes the initial lift is hindered by a lack of an explosive approach. You could try to do 70% max deadlifts in an explosive manner on the positive then lowering in a more controlled fashion. Or maybe try getting a little more aggressive before your lifts, mate. I'm sure there are plenty of things that get you mad. Think of these before you lift - I have had more pb's thinking of my first wife than using any other method:lol: :lol: Imagine Rob standing in front of you in his hoodie, demanding you hand over your pasting table....lol. You should get an extra 10kg out of that:lol:


Thank you for the ideas ..... Rob's hoodie eh hmmmm


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Hi Diggs , Grip is ok at the moment ....


Always been my weakness, when the weight starts going up on deads, rows, pull-downs and weighted chins, I have to start using straps. HOwever whilst I started to do this second time around as well, I have stopped right now, and am trying to encourage my grip strength to catch up, to see if it helps out this grip / forearm issue I still have sporadically.

Anyway mate, just seen Mings post on explosive start on deads, and looks good so you are sorted...

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback

I struggled with grip - then I saw what Ewen was shifting without straps and thought if he was here he would bark at m till I got used to it. But luckily enough my grip has improved but my hands are torn which makes the tough job I have of typing daily a little more uncomfortable ha!


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> I struggled with grip - then I saw what Ewen was shifting without straps and thought if he was here he would bark at m till I got used to it. But luckily enough my grip has improved but my hands are torn which makes the tough job I have of typing daily a little more uncomfortable ha!


At some point soon I shall have to find some chalk , as I find I get very sweaty now which means I have to grip harder, but no blisters yet !


----------



## flinty90

if folks are stuggling with grip after a lot of back exercises then you should re look at how your holding the bars and machines when rowing etc..

basically when performing pull exercises like rowing or pull downs dont grip the bars, use your hand as if its a hook and actually just hook your hands over the bar or handles and pull from your back, this will ease a lot of tension from your bicep and forearms enabling you to continue for longer..

Ewan will be shifting good weights without grips as thats how he has trained from the offset, and he is a bit of a powerlifter so his grip will be very good anyway..

but i will also bet he uses proper form when doing pull downs and rows so not to be putting strain on bi's and forearms unnessacarily..

Hook lads not grip, pull with your lats not your arms ...

go really light on your weight for a couple of sets, and just feel the lats doing the work and connect with that feeling, then ramp weights back up doing the same motion. you will find it a lot better for your back and your grip ready for deads , when you do need your grip ...


----------



## Greshie

Good advice as ever Flinty ... hope you are feeling better this morning


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Good advice as ever Flinty ... hope you are feeling better this morning


head is feeling a little numb mate , i think thats sinuses though when i cough all left side of my face hurts lol.. i will be ok , going to get to gym and do cardio tonight that i missed yesterday ,

have a good day pal !!


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> if folks are stuggling with grip after a lot of back exercises then you should re look at how your holding the bars and machines when rowing etc..
> 
> basically when performing pull exercises like rowing or pull downs dont grip the bars, use your hand as if its a hook and actually just hook your hands over the bar or handles and pull from your back, this will ease a lot of tension from your bicep and forearms enabling you to continue for longer..
> 
> Ewan will be shifting good weights without grips as thats how he has trained from the offset, and he is a bit of a powerlifter so his grip will be very good anyway..
> 
> but i will also bet he uses proper form when doing pull downs and rows so not to be putting strain on bi's and forearms unnessacarily..
> 
> Hook lads not grip, pull with your lats not your arms ...
> 
> go really light on your weight for a couple of sets, and just feel the lats doing the work and connect with that feeling, then ramp weights back up doing the same motion. you will find it a lot better for your back and your grip ready for deads , when you do need your grip ...


Good advice, i usually do not do this, i like to grip the bar and squeeze but thats because i want grip to improve all the time. Sometime my hand / knuckles ache from the white knuckle ride !!!!!


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Good advice, i usually do not do this, i like to grip the bar and squeeze but thats because i want grip to improve all the time. Sometime my hand / knuckles ache from the white knuckle ride !!!!!


That's a good point actually !


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> That's a good point actually !


I would go for hooks on the weights then try to build up your grip strength seperatley until your at the point where you can take out grip strength / forearm exercises and get that fill from heavy deads, bench, pull ups etc etc, Try adding a few forearm curls to the end of a session if it concerns you


----------



## Glassback

So simple but I bet so effective - will try tonight. I am going to smash my girlies weights when compared to Tuesdays session. Every forum needs a Flinty.


----------



## flinty90

Glassback said:


> So simple but I bet so effective - will try tonight. I am going to smash my girlies weights when compared to Tuesdays session. Every forum needs a Flinty.


mate i have only learned this from people showing me the best way to do things. So i would say every trainer needs a forum lol...


----------



## spike

Great points on the grip Flinty. :cowboy:

I was told the same thing 25 years ago and I still don't have calluses from lifting (never use gloves, grips, anything else).


----------



## flinty90

neurospike7 said:


> Great points on the grip Flinty. :cowboy:
> 
> I was told the same thing 25 years ago and I still don't have calluses from lifting (never use gloves, grips, anything else).


yes mate the things is. like retro states if you want to improve grip do more grip required exercises to fit in with your routine.. Greshie was initially worried that his grip failed him on other exercises. , so as you want to work the bodyparts in question with no weak link then your better off using things to aid this, IE hook grip to take pressure off the biceps and forearm so your working the lats..

then to improve grip you would use no straps and practice farmers walks , or shrugging with heavy dumbells..

I just didnt want Greshie to compromise his lats or back results when his forearms and biceps were failing him..

Its all about the weakest link in the chain. you have to constantly improve your weakest link , but dont do it at the detrement of another link if there is a way around it !!!


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> yes mate the things is. like retro states if you want to improve grip do more grip required exercises to fit in with your routine.. Greshie was initially worried that his grip failed him on other exercises. , so as you want to work the bodyparts in question with no weak link then your better off using things to aid this, IE hook grip to take pressure off the biceps and forearm so your working the lats..
> 
> then to improve grip you would use no straps and practice farmers walks , or shrugging with heavy dumbells..
> 
> I just didnt want Greshie to compromise his lats or back results when his forearms and biceps were failing him..
> 
> Its all about the weakest link in the chain. you have to constantly improve your weakest link , but dont do it at the detrement of another link if there is a way around it !!!


When i first started pull ups my biceps would fatigue before lats and grip which stopped me getting a good lat workout, Form was not great and adding extra resistance on biceps over lats, so a change in form, grip etc etc and i was working the lat over bicep, It showed me that i need to do bicep work as an extra though.

like you said sometimes you do not conecct the right muscle to the exercise and pull / push with something else, most common being delts and tris on bench press


----------



## flinty90

retro-mental said:


> When i first started pull ups my biceps would fatigue before lats and grip which stopped me getting a good lat workout, Form was not great and adding extra resistance on biceps over lats, so a change in form, grip etc etc and i was working the lat over bicep, It showed me that i need to do bicep work as an extra though.
> 
> like you said sometimes you do not conecct the right muscle to the exercise and pull / push with something else, most common being delts and tris on bench press


that would defintely be my example mate . poor benchressing from weak triceps....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 14th October*

Wasn't quite in the right frame of mind this morning for some reason ... anyway

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Chin Ups:- 3x12

Military Press:- [email protected] [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected] [email protected]

good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]

dumbbell rows:- [email protected] each

*Notes*:- thinking about GB's comments on ATG on the squats I deliberately went lower this morning which was good , though I managed to pull a muscle in my right hams on the way up on one of the last warms because my mind was wandering (to the list of jobs needing doing in the garden!) however not a bad pull so am sure it'll sort quickly. Been at 32.5 for the Military press for quite a while but now I've learnt to jump a little as I lift the bar above my head, it's got easier and today was no problem at all so will be raising the weight next time. Went up to 30kg on the Good Mornings (doing them properly) and can go higher again I think 

Brightening up outside so should be able to get into the garden later to do the aforesaid jobs ....

Over the weekend will re-read everyones comments about grip and put into practice next week .


----------



## DiggyV

Good workout though mate.

I wrote this on anther journal recently. A lot of 'sticking point' is mental. try adding one of the smallest plates to your lifts (1.25 Kg per side - sometimes called washers!  ). Now you know you can lift that extra weight - 2.5 Kg - 2 bags of sugar - easy. tell yourself you have added nothing worth thinking about and then just lift it. You'll be surprised buddy. Now once you have lifted it you can then tell yourself you are past your sticking point, and so can now progress.

next do the same weight on the next session (or 2 or 3 if you like as well - there's no rush  ), on the following workout add another 1.25 per side and off you go again. You'll surprise yourself how this may help.

from personal experience I got stuck on bench and the guy that used to help me train did this to me and I was adding weight hand over fist following that.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Glassback

I ope you are over the pull!! I feel bad now! Whooops! x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 17th October *

Can't believe we are half way through October already !

Weighed in at 67.1

Squats:- warmups:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] each leg

calf raises:- [email protected]

barbell inclines:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups 1x20

twist press [email protected]

flys:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Went ATG on the first set of warmup squats , coming back up got a searing pain right the way upthrough my right hamstring :sad: so had to stop , did some stretching of the muscle then continued but went just below parallel which was ok, Fridays' squats really did hammer my legs as I felt the muscles most of the weekend so possibly they haven't fully recovered though felt fine when I got up this morning. I'll see how I feel on Wednesday ... may either reduce the weight or omit if I think there is still an issue .

Wet day here today and alot to do , rewrite my cv, and try to help sort out a mate who has got himself into the doodoo over council tax arrears, all his own fault but I'm very fond of him so will try to help out whilst wearing my "I'm very disappointed with you" face !


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> *Monday 17th October *
> 
> Can't believe we are half way through October already !
> 
> Weighed in at 67.1
> 
> Squats:- warmups:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] each leg
> 
> calf raises:- [email protected]
> 
> barbell inclines:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> push ups 1x20
> 
> twist press [email protected]
> 
> flys:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Went ATG on the first set of warmup squats , coming back up got a searing pain right the way upthrough my right hamstring :sad: so had to stop , did some stretching of the muscle then continued but went just below parallel which was ok, Fridays' squats really did hammer my legs as I felt the muscles most of the weekend so possibly they haven't fully recovered though felt fine when I got up this morning. I'll see how I feel on Wednesday ... may either reduce the weight or omit if I think there is still an issue .
> 
> Wet day here today and alot to do , rewrite my cv, and try to help sort out a mate who has got himself into the doodoo over council tax arrears, all his own fault but I'm very fond of him so will try to help out whilst wearing my "I'm very disappointed with you" face !


Go steady with the squats if your getting pain. If weight is getting an issue with the squats as in you feel the need to make your squats harder then try same weight but upping the reps or doing your lunges first as you squats will be harder after. the extra distance you do from paralell could compramise your form. If you want to go as to ground then try lowering the weight first


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Go steady with the squats if your getting pain. If weight is getting an issue with the squats as in you feel the need to make your squats harder then try same weight but upping the reps or doing your lunges first as you squats will be harder after. the extra distance you do from paralell could compramise your form. If you want to go as to ground then try lowering the weight first


Yes ... I need to take a bit of care in future, it's possible I was too quick on the warm ups (if you see what I mean) perhaps I should have done the 1st set to parallel and then gone lower on the second or third as my muscles started to get working .


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Yes ... I need to take a bit of care in future, it's possible I was too quick on the warm ups (if you see what I mean) perhaps I should have done the 1st set to parallel and then gone lower on the second or third as my muscles started to get working .


When you go ATG then it does put more strain on your body and i know i could not go ATG with the same weight i could when going parallel.

If i was you i would stcik at the weight and chuck a few more reps, and on your next ses lower the weight and go ATG. The lower you go the more your glutes will come into play so working muscles that are not worked in that way before


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> When you go ATG then it does put more strain on your body and i know i could not go ATG with the same weight i could when going parallel.
> 
> If i was you i would stcik at the weight and chuck a few more reps, and on your next ses lower the weight and go ATG. The lower you go the more your glutes will come into play so working muscles that are not worked in that way before


I shall have a go with this , lowering the weight and going ATG.... and see how I get on ...


----------



## paul81

yep, theres a reason i dont go ATG, i like to stick to parallel. always fells more comfortable and gives me the confidence to put more weight on


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> yep, theres a reason i dont go ATG, i like to stick to parallel. always fells more comfortable and gives me the confidence to put more weight on


mmm reckon I've just found that out too !


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> yep, theres a reason i dont go ATG, i like to stick to parallel. always fells more comfortable and gives me the confidence to put more weight on


you dont go ATG mate as theres normally a bloke laid underneath you pmsl X


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> you dont go ATG mate as theres normally a bloke laid underneath you pmsl X


speaking of ewen............


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> you dont go ATG mate as theres normally a bloke laid underneath you pmsl X


Fcuk me Flinty. Was there any need for that? :lol: :lol:

Greshie, I've never gone past just under parallel whilst squatting. That's good enough for a legal competitive lift so it's good enough for me.


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> speaking of ewen............


well why do you think im wanting us to train together at some point hahahaha


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> well why do you think im wanting us to train together at some point hahahaha


thought Rob was the meat in our sandwich?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> thought Rob was the meat in our sandwich?? :lol: :lol:


he is now hahaha


----------



## Glassback

paul81 said:


> yep, theres a reason i dont go ATG, i like to stick to parallel. always fells more comfortable and gives me the confidence to put more weight on


Thats all fine - each to their own. But when I see lads in the gym squatting with a bar loaded with plates and dont go ATG then I think they are cheating themselves. If a mate says he can squat 150kg then I want to see them done with his little skinny ass gettting tickled by the grass (not that we are outside).

Parallel is fine for mere mortals but providing you dont bounce its much better strength wise for going right down...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 19th October *

Up early this morning ... loads to do today

Squats :- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

chin ups :- 3x12

military press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

six ways :- [email protected]

over and backs :- [email protected]

Hang swings :- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls:- 1x10, [email protected]

*Notes*:- Much better with the squats this morning , went ATG with the first sets of warmups really focusing on movement , then on the final warmup and working sets went parallel... no problems at all. Hammer curls a bit of an effort this morning so may have to reduce the weight on these .

Beautiful sunny morning here , not a cloud in sight so time to get some washing on , then off out for a while this morning , then back to clean and tidy the house ready for my best friend pitching up for a few days, though he usually just sleeps here 1st and last night and then stays with his parents inbetween (I can't compete with the room service and scenic views of the Solway coast he gets at his Mum's !!)


----------



## paul81

Approaching 100k! Think we'll see it by the end of next week?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> Approaching 100k! Think we'll see it by the end of next week?


Noooo................ I increment in small weights so it will take longer , but certainly by Christmas at the latest , if not the end of November ...


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Noooo................ I increment in small weights so it will take longer , but certainly by Christmas at the latest , if not the end of November ...


ahh thought you went up by 2.5 kilo each time, if you did last lot well enough?


----------



## Glassback

You know Greshie has a spreadsheet calculating the D Day of the 100k lift.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> You know Greshie has a spreadsheet calculating the D Day of the 100k lift.


I have a spreadsheet, but it doesn't quite go that far ..... not quite !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 21st October *

And a wet and dreary morning, but another busy day .........

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]

Dumbbell rows:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Hit 90kg on the squats ... so only 10 kilo to go until I hit the magic 100  . Had to psyche myself up for the deadlifts but got through them fairly easily. Been stuck at 35kg on the lats for a long time , but they are getting easier so hopefully will be able to increase the weight shortly.

It's the weekly shop day today  ... am having friends to lunch on Sunday, intend to cook a nice roast with all the trimmings


----------



## Mingster

Well done, Greshie. Keep that psyching up going, it will get you through most barriers :thumbup1: I think wet and dreary will be par for the course for the next few months unfortunately. I am waiting for a slightly less wet spell before taking the dog for a walk.


----------



## Rob68

Your only 2.5kg behind me on squats G,although that was a 1 off and with a spotter so good going i say :thumbup1:

What do you weigh G ?

Ming you aint gonna shrink in the rain,get out you northern softy :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Your only 2.5kg behind me on squats G,although that was a 1 off and with a spotter so good going i say :thumbup1:
> 
> What do you weigh G ?
> 
> Ming you aint gonna shrink in the rain,get out you northern softy :tongue: :laugh:


I detect a squat off coming on. Gres-hie. Rob. Gres-hie. Rob.

My skins waterproof mate, so I'm not worried about the rain  I just don't like having to dry the dog when we get back....lol. You seen how hairy he is:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I detect a squat off coming on. Gres-hie. Rob. Gres-hie. Rob.
> 
> My skins waterproof mate, so I'm not worried about the rain  I just don't like having to dry the dog when we get back....lol. You seen how hairy he is:laugh:


Haha,challenging myself is hard enough never mind the squat king that is Gresh....but i will set 100kg as a target for xmas... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Haha,challenging myself is hard enough never mind the squat king that is Gresh....but i will set 100kg as a target for xmas... :thumbup1:


Good man. Targets are important training tools. And in the new year, on neutral ground, we will have....

....The Inaugural Lake District Rob and Greshie Squat Off. (Drum roll and trumpet blast)....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Good man. Targets are important training tools. And in the new year, on neutral ground, we will have....
> 
> ....The Inaugural Lake District Rob and Greshie Squat Off. (Drum roll and trumpet blast)....


100kg for what though 5 x 5 or 1 rm ...i think i could be close to 1 rm in a couple of weeks all things being well,5 sets would be some going though i reckon for me just yet..thats what i shall aim for then 5 x 5

Haha on top of a mountain in the lakes ....with weights made out of stone and a bamboo bar :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85

You'll have that 100kg by Christmas mate...without a doubt...try doing 95-100's on half squats just to get used to the weight. Also with the deads...I would up the weight abit for 3rep max, maybe to 90kg, last rep a bit of struggle not to much ofcourse, also just to get used to the weight, as long as you get a few reps mate


----------



## Glassback

Mingster said:


> I detect a squat off coming on. Gres-hie. Rob. Gres-hie. Rob.
> 
> My skins waterproof mate, so I'm not worried about the rain  I just don't like having to dry the dog when we get back....lol. You seen how hairy he is:laugh:


If it aint raining - it aint training

And here is something that would get me pumped ready for a big lift.....


----------



## nogger

Well done with the squats MrG,am back doing legs tomorrow,reading that....given me a right push. :rockon:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Your only 2.5kg behind me on squats G,although that was a 1 off and with a spotter so good going i say :thumbup1:
> 
> What do you weigh G ?
> 
> Ming you aint gonna shrink in the rain,get out you northern softy :tongue: :laugh:


Weigh 67kg or thereabouts ... seem to be stuck at that weight at the moment !


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> If it aint raining - it aint training
> 
> And here is something that would get me pumped ready for a big lift.....


Sorry GB ... that song sounds a racket to me ....


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Weigh 67kg or thereabouts ... seem to be stuck at that weight at the moment !


you having any shakes at the mo?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> you having any shakes at the mo?


Yes usually two a day on training days and one a day on non training ... milk , oats, banana , and Milk and Whey ....


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Yes usually two a day on training days and one a day on non training ... milk , oats, banana , and Milk and Whey ....


ah right, surprising you cant get a few kg's on with the extra liquid cals :sad: tried upping the amount of oats in the shakes for a week? i'm guessing your already using 100g's?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> ah right, surprising you cant get a few kg's on with the extra liquid cals :sad: tried upping the amount of oats in the shakes for a week? i'm guessing your already using 100g's?


ermmm 50g actually .... oh dear ! but I also have oats for breakfast ....


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> ermmm 50g actually .... oh dear ! but I also have oats for breakfast ....


get whacking a tad more oats G, might be worth a shot.

also have you tried weetabix for your breakfast, just so you vary it up a bit? at first i though they'd be loaded with sugar, but they really arent and have a good whack of carbs in there! 5-6 of those are always a good start to the day


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> get whacking a tad more oats G, might be worth a shot.
> 
> also have you tried weetabix for your breakfast, just so you vary it up a bit? at first i though they'd be loaded with sugar, but they really arent and have a good whack of carbs in there! 5-6 of those are always a good start to the day


Ah never thought of weetabix .....


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Ah never thought of weetabix .....


variety's the spice of life and all that 

i'd say you'll be able get those extra cals down you in the shake as well, extra energy for the workouts so we'll soon be seeing that 100kg squat!


----------



## Mingster

Apparently millet is the breakfast choice of champions these days. Check out Flinty's thread for some mouth watering recipes inspired by the time spent by Uriel in a commune during his youth


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Apparently millet is the breakfast choice of champions these days. Check out Flinty's thread for some mouth watering recipes inspired by the time spent by Uriel in a commune during his youth


beat me to it mate..

it really was awesome, and packed with protein too !!!!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Apparently millet is the breakfast choice of champions these days. Check out Flinty's thread for some mouth watering recipes inspired by the time spent by Uriel in a commune during his youth


Isn't millet som type of bird seed ? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Isn't millet som type of bird seed ? :whistling:


Big birds round Uriels way mate


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Isn't millet som type of bird seed ? :whistling:


lol.. oh you poor uneducated fool pmsl !!! its really nice mate trust me ... holland and barrett 300 grammes for about £1,60


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 24th October *

Last week of October already .... weighed in this morning at 66.9 .... must do better than this! mind you I didn't eat very much over the weekend - forgeot to get saturday's tea from the freezer to defrost so had to make do with egg and chips , and yesterday cooked lunch for friends and didn't really feel like having anything else in the evening ...... (though it does mean I have some remains for later today  )

Squats:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups:- 3x12

Military press:- warmups [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

Lunges :- [email protected] , [email protected] ea leg

calf raises:- [email protected] ea calf

barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] , [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys :- [email protected]

The forecast was sunny so I was going to wash down the greenhouse ... however it is dull, grey , windy and rainy .... stoorey / dreich wahtever so I shall have to find something else to do !


----------



## paul81

hows the squats feeling G?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> hows the squats feeling G?


Hi P .... no problems now .... go quite low on the warmups and then more parallel on the working sets


----------



## flinty90

you hit that fcukin 100 kg yet mate, get the fcuker done !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> you hit that fcukin 100 kg yet mate, get the fcuker done !!! :thumbup1:


You'll just have to wait matey until I'm ready ... got another 10kg to go yet


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> You'll just have to wait matey until I'm ready ... got another 10kg to go yet


tut 10 kg is a fcukin tap washer pal.. lol get it on and smash the fcuker X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> tut 10 kg is a fcukin tap washer pal.. lol get it on and smash the fcuker X


LOL. Greshie is all lined up for a Christmas special mate. We'll have to be patient  .


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> tut 10 kg is a fcukin tap washer pal.. lol get it on and smash the fcuker X


It may be for you , but then you have err a little more weight behind you than I do


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> It may be for you , but then you have err a little more weight behind you than I do


subtle :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> subtle :lol:


he wont be so subtle when im using that weight to smash his backdoors in pmsl


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> he wont be so subtle when im using that weight to smash his backdoors in pmsl


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> he wont be so subtle when im using that weight to smash his backdoors in pmsl


is this the start of a wonderful new Bromance????


----------



## nogger

It's got the making of EastEnders xmas special....Which 100kg comes first...flinty or the squat..now i am excited. :w00t:


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Yes usually two a day on training days and one a day on non training ... milk , oats, banana , and Milk and Whey ....


Chuck a bit of rice bran or EVOO in your shakes but not the post workout one. Should get some more weight on you plust the fat with slow down the digestion of the whey so getting a good balance of protein over time in your system


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> It's got the making of EastEnders xmas special....Which 100kg comes first...flinty or the squat..now i am excited. :w00t:


eeek ! I'm getting a bit scared :w00t:


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Chuck a bit of rice bran or EVOO in your shakes but not the post workout one. Should get some more weight on you plust the fat with slow down the digestion of the whey so getting a good balance of protein over time in your system


mmm EVOO sounds possible ... never seen Rice Bran on the shelves anywhere (not that I've ever looked ! )


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 26th October*

I'm very disappointed , it was supposed to be a wet dreary day here , and my schedule for today was designed to suit, however at the moment the rain has cleared and we have clear blue sunny skies .... ho hum no pleasing some people ! :lol:

Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

six ways :- [email protected]

over and backs:- 1x10 @26 (Front and back - 2 sets)

Hang swings:- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Note 3 sets of squats at 91Kg ..obviously the threat of being squashed by Flinty is having a motivating effect  Bench press is not far off the 50kg mark either . Six ways are getting easier at 4.3 so should be able to up the weights within a few weeks . Reduced weight on hammer curls a little as found last week a struggle . Hang swings weren't good today .


----------



## Mingster

Squats duly noted. Odds down to 14-1 for a squat, deads, bench Christmas treble. Even money for the Squat, bench double:thumbup1: It's a bright, sunny morning here too. Shame I've got to go to work.


----------



## kites1664

Mingster said:


> Squats duly noted. Odds down to 14-1 for a squat, deads, bench Christmas treble. Even money for the Squat, bench double:thumbup1: It's a bright, sunny morning here too. Shame I've got to go to work.


I'll have a fiver on the treble at 14-1,

Come on Greshie, i'll go halves with you if you do it as well...... :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

No pressure then ! :lol:


----------



## kites1664

Just think of the money, oh and of course emptying Mingsters wallet :lol:


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> Just think of the money, oh and of course emptying Mingsters wallet :lol:


Not a lot you can do with dead moths ..... :whistling:


----------



## big steve

coming along rightly mate, keep up the hard work


----------



## DiggyV

Looks like you are making progress here buddy. Keep going, it'll keep moving in the right direction.


----------



## retro-mental

There was nothing in your last PM but i guess you got what i ment


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> There was nothing in your last PM but i guess you got what i ment


Yes I did .... have sent another pm with a reply ... got too trigger happy on the previous attempt !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 28th October*

A glorious morning here as forecast , and I have the dentist later :wacko: ... then shopping , then gardening I think 

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

chin ups:- 2x12 1x15

Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

good mornings :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dumbbell rows:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Once I got started got really into the zone this morning  . Especiaaly pleased with the squats which I took in a controlled and measured way, going below parallel on all the sets , including the working. Kept at 91kg and will probably do so again on Monday , increasing the weight later in the week (obviously no longer so worried about Flinty's threat to squash me whilst having his wicked way :lol: ) . Military press also going well now , though I have a tendency to hit the control unit for the electric garage door which can be a little off putting! . Increased the weight of the good mornings too and can increase again I reckon .

Off to do next weeks schedule and then give my teeth a good brush ready for the dentist !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Friday 28th October*
> 
> A glorious morning here as forecast , and I have the dentist later :wacko: ... then shopping , then gardening I think
> 
> Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]
> 
> chin ups:- 2x12 1x15
> 
> Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> good mornings :- [email protected] 1x1[email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Dumbbell rows:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Once I got started got really into the zone this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especiaaly pleased with the squats which I took in a controlled and measured way, going below parallel on all the sets , including the working. Kept at 91kg and will probably do so again on Monday , increasing the weight later in the week (*obviously no longer so worried about Flinty's threat to squash me whilst having his wicked way * :lol: ) . Military press also going well now , though I have a tendency to hit the control unit for the electric garage door which can be a little off putting! . Increased the weight of the good mornings too and can increase again I reckon .
> 
> Off to do next weeks schedule and then give my teeth a good brush ready for the dentist !


that is when i strike mate when you are all relaxed and not expecting it pmsl !!!


----------



## david_w

100kg squats in absolute touching distance!!


----------



## Greshie

david_w said:


> 100kg squats in absolute touching distance!!


Now don't you start adding to the pressure :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Now don't you start adding to the pressure :lol:


I hope there will be a video accompanying the 100kg squat G....just to add a little more pressure 

Did you check your reps from the other day? lol


----------



## flinty90

Rob68 said:


> *I hope there will be a video accompanying the 100kg squat G.*...just to add a little more pressure
> 
> Did you check your reps from the other day? lol


yes with some tight pants on and a b0llock hanging out the side please :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> I hope there will be a video accompanying the 100kg squat G....just to add a little more pressure
> 
> Did you check your reps from the other day? lol


Yes and I'm sure I repped Lee... especially as I am unable to rep him again ... never mind I'm just spreading the love


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> yes with some tight pants on and a b0llock hanging out the side please :lol:


you are wrong on so many levels Flinty, LMFAO


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> you are wrong on so many levels Flinty, LMFAO


not at all mate i just like a bit of spice pmsl !!!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Yes and I'm sure I repped the right Rob ... especially as I am unable to rep him again ... never mind I'm just spreading the love


It was LEE85 gresh pmsl it`s your age fella :laugh:


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> not at all mate i just like a bit of spice pmsl !!!


you're not going to ask him to make them spicy balls now are you?


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> you're not going to ask him to make them spicy balls now are you?


that kinky fcuker knows how i roll


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> It was LEE85 gresh pmsl it`s your age fella :laugh:


Sorry I meant Lee85 ... oh dear senior moments or what!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> that kinky fcuker knows how i roll


God! I'm a sex object at my age !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> God! I'm a sex object at my age !


come off it you fcukin love feeling the filth lol !!!!


----------



## kites1664

Greshie, you definately appear to be up for a bit of Flinty love, watch your back, he's clearly in the mood for love :wub:


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> Greshie, you definately appear to be up for a bit of Flinty love, watch your back, he's clearly in the mood for love :wub:


Thankfully it's not me he's meeting up with tonight for a bit of "back" training ......


----------



## kites1664

Greshie said:


> Thankfully it's not me he's meeting up with tonight for a bit of "back" training ......


yes, that will be why he's so frisky today, I have heard tales that they are going to take turns on him tonight as well....


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> yes, that will be why he's so frisky today, I have heard tales that they are going to take turns on him tonight as well....


That I can quite believe :lol:


----------



## flinty90

you make it sound soooo seedy guys :whistling:


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> you make it sound soooo seedy guys :whistling:


we are only jealous


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> you make it sound soooo seedy guys :whistling:


You love it !


----------



## Rob68

Just checking there`s no cheeky little squat sessions going on in here young man :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Just checking there`s no cheeky little squat sessions going on in here young man :whistling:


 :lol: No, though I was in the garage this afternoon and looked at the oly bar and weights and briefly thought about a quick workout ... however I resisted and will wait 'till Monday


----------



## Rob68

Good job ,would hate to have to sent the Hoodie`s round and nick all your weights gear :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Good job ,would hate to have to sent the Hoodie`s round and nick all your weights gear :laugh:


You'd have to get past me first  :devil2:


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> You'd have to get past me first  :devil2:


There`s always a flaw in my plans :no:...Thats why i`ll never make a proper hoodie :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 31st October*

The pressure's on now that Rob68 the Squat Hoodie is lurking around ready to squat mug me ....

Weighed in at 68.3kg this morning

Squats :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] workings sets [email protected]

Bench :- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] each leg

calf raises::- [email protected] each

barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

Notes:- Took about an hour , a bit long IMO, but will review everything in January.

Dark and dank here this morning so housework for me today


----------



## Tassotti

Get that 100Kg squat under your belt...Do it Wednesday !!!!!


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Get that 100Kg squat under your belt...Do it Wednesday !!!!!


Nope , you'll all have to wait...

.... aqnd Tassotti I've not seen any updates from you recently ???? :nono: , am planning to hunt down your journal and give it a big bump!!!!


----------



## Tassotti

I'm still recovering from my 100Kg squat ...Yeah buddddddddy !!!


----------



## paul81

keeping an eye on the squats G!!

also getting up there with the deadlift too  good man


----------



## flinty90

Greshie if you dont squa that 100 kg mate im going to come and w4nk you off with my patented barb wire glove X


----------



## paul81

ahh the messed up mental image i have in my head now....... :blink:

:crying:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Greshie if you dont squa that 100 kg mate im going to come and w4nk you off with my patented barb wire glove X


You've been knocking round with Uriel too much mate lol....


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> ahh the messed up mental image i have in my head now....... :blink:
> 
> :crying:


i bet Greshie is fcukin chokin on that image mate , i think he a little bit saucy like that !!!


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:
 

> You've been knocking round with Uriel too much mate lol....


i have to admit im looking forward to it pmsl ... i think were about up the same street ! !! haha


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Greshie if you dont squa that 100 kg mate im going to come and w4nk you off with my patented barb wire glove X


 :scared: :w00t:



flinty90 said:


> i bet Greshie is fcukin chokin on that image mate , i think he a little bit saucy like that !!!


Too bloody right I am ..... Heeelppp !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> :scared: :w00t:
> 
> Too bloody right I am ..... Heeelppp !


LOL i can imagine you trying to get out of your own windows mate even though i have put bars across them pmsl

when i come around i have a gift for you greshie.. obviously if you squat the 100 kg you will get out of wearing this


----------



## Greshie

You have a very "singular" mind Flints :whistling:


----------



## kites1664

Flinty you are like a fart in a lift my friend......wrong on every level


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Flinty you are like a fart in a lift my friend......wrong on every level


thanks i love you too


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 2nd November *

And what a lovely morning it is in Dumfries  Out into the garden later to finish clearing up, the rest of the week is forecast wet so better make the most of the good weather

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups:- 2x12 1x15

Military press;- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

six ways :- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.3

over and backs:- [email protected] [email protected] front & back

hang swings:- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls :- [email protected]

hammer curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Need to be a bit careful on my push to hit 100kg on the squats , on the last working set this morning I almost lost balance, tipping backwards, so I must get the image of Flinty and his gimp suit out of my mind :lol: . The |Military Press is going well these days which I'm pleased at given the trouble I had earlier in the year with shoulder pains etc...


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 2nd November *
> 
> And what a lovely morning it is in Dumfries  Out into the garden later to finish clearing up, the rest of the week is forecast wet so better make the most of the good weather
> 
> Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> chin ups:- 2x12 1x15
> 
> Military press;- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> six ways :- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.3
> 
> over and backs:- [email protected] [email protected] front & back
> 
> hang swings:- [email protected]
> 
> crossbody hammer:- [email protected]
> 
> bicep curls :- [email protected]
> 
> hammer curls:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Need to be a bit careful on my push to hit 100kg on the squats , on the last working set this morning I almost lost balance, tipping backwards, so I must get the image of Flinty and his gimp suit out of my mind :lol: . The |Military Press is going well these days which I'm pleased at given the trouble I had earlier in the year with shoulder pains etc...


All still moving in the right direction though mate. good work fella.


----------



## Mingster

Come on Greshie. I've got your 100kg squat reps primed and ready to send. Don't let the mind games derail you at this late stage.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Come on Greshie. I've got your 100kg squat reps primed and ready to send. Don't let the mind games derail you at this late stage.


Don't worry Ming , I'll get there !


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Come on Greshie. I've got your 100kg squat reps primed and ready to send. Don't let the mind games derail you at this late stage.


im primed also mate if he doesnt do it soon lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> im primed also mate if he doesnt do it soon lol !!!


Get there sooner rather than later Greshie. Once Flinty's test kicks in he'll make Uriel look like a puritan:scared: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Get there sooner rather than later Greshie. Once Flinty's test kicks in he'll make Uriel look like a puritan:scared: :lol:


yes mate high test and lack of sleep is not a good combination pmsl . your ar$e will look like a fcukin blood orange hahahahaha


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> yes mate high test and lack of sleep is not a good combination pmsl . your ar$e will look like a fcukin blood orange hahahahaha


You'll have to catch me first ! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> You'll have to catch me first ! :lol:


thats easy mate, you struggle to run with 2 broken legs pmsl !!!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 4th November*

Just heard my best friend has got a new job - Group Head of Marketing - and the commute is only 20 minutes or so which is equally good!.. so there are jobs out there for peeps ( at least there are in the South of England ! )

Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deadlift :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]

dumbbell rows:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Squats are progressing nicely , each time I start dithering on how much weight to increase by I think of Flinty knocking at my front door in his gimp suit :lol: perhaps I should employ the same trick with the deadlifts which are still a bit hard going. Lats are getting easier so looking forward to up the weights on those a little in the coming weeks!, and I reckon I shall be able to up the good mornings again soon 

Shopping day today then not quite sure what I'm going to do , too dank to do anything outside , but there are drawers and cupboards that need a tidy out!


----------



## flinty90

Mate in all seriousness your progressing nicely. and there is no rush to get to 100 kg mate as long as your feeling it and progressing thats the important thing.

as i sit here strokin my groinal area slowly nodding to the screen and thinking "she aint going nowhere my son" pmsl

well done mate !!!

now get down to your pants only and tidy those draws . leave your glasses on though lol !!! XX


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Friday 4th November*
> 
> Just heard my best friend has got a new job - Group Head of Marketing - and the commute is only 20 minutes or so which is equally good!.. so there are jobs out there for peeps ( at least there are in the South of England ! )
> 
> Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> dumbbell rows:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Squats are progressing nicely , each time I start dithering on how much weight to increase by I think of Flinty knocking at my front door in his gimp suit :lol: perhaps I should employ the same trick with the deadlifts which are still a bit hard going. Lats are getting easier so looking forward to up the weights on those a little in the coming weeks!, and I reckon I shall be able to up the good mornings again soon
> 
> Shopping day today then not quite sure what I'm going to do , too dank to do anything outside , but there are drawers and cupboards that need a tidy out!


Greshie well done mate - another increase on the squat. Mind you if I had the image of Flinty in a gimp suit - I reckon I'd be progressing like this as well. :lol:

Good work fella, have a good weekend and hope its not too dreich up with you!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Mate in all seriousness your progressing nicely. and there is no rush to get to 100 kg mate as long as your feeling it and progressing thats the important thing.
> 
> as i sit here strokin my groinal area slowly nodding to the screen and thinking "she aint going nowhere my son" pmsl
> 
> well done mate !!!
> 
> now get down to your pants only and tidy those draws . leave your glasses on though lol !!! XX


God now you are wanting me to become a cleaner in the buff .... are there no limits to your fantasies ? :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> God now you are wanting me to become a cleaner in the buff .... are there no limits to your fantasies ? :lol:


Mate there are no limits in my life at the minute. could be in for all sorts of treats and wonderful stories pmsl !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Mate there are no limits in my life at the minute. could be in for all sorts of treats and wonderful stories pmsl !!!


Don't think much to the beard Flints


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> *Friday 4th November*
> 
> Just heard my best friend has got a new job - Group Head of Marketing - and the commute is only 20 minutes or so which is equally good!.. so there are jobs out there for peeps ( at least there are in the South of England ! )
> 
> Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> dumbbell rows:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Squats are progressing nicely , each time I start dithering on how much weight to increase by I think of Flinty knocking at my front door in his gimp suit :lol: perhaps I should employ the same trick with the deadlifts which are still a bit hard going. Lats are getting easier so looking forward to up the weights on those a little in the coming weeks!, and I reckon I shall be able to up the good mornings again soon
> 
> Shopping day today then not quite sure what I'm going to do , too dank to do anything outside , but there are drawers and cupboards that need a tidy out!


good job G!

whats your weight sitting at now?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> good job G!
> 
> whats your weight sitting at now?


I shall check on Monday again , but last Monday it was up a kilo from the week before


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> I shall check on Monday again , but last Monday it was up a kilo from the week before


looks like everythings going in the right direction then!


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> looks like everythings going in the right direction then!


Hopefully , but my weight yo yo's rather ....


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Hopefully , but my weight yo yo's rather ....


are the liquid cals helping?


----------



## Greshie

Yes I think they do ...


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Don't think much to the beard Flints


oh theres no pleasing you X


----------



## kites1664

Great news on the lifts there, really good progress. No desperate rush to get to 100kg, but don't forget there is a large bet on this happening before Christmas.. :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

kites1664 said:


> Great news on the lifts there, really good progress. No desperate rush to get to 100kg, but don't forget there is a large bet on this happening before Christmas.. :whistling:


If there was a large bet on I would be sending Flinty on an all expenses short break in the borders, mate lol.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> If there was a large bet on I would be sending Flinty on an all expenses short break in the borders, mate lol.


Oh you would would you ? well even without the threat of Flinty , I reckon I'll have hit 100kg on Squats well before Christmas .......


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Oh you would would you ? well even without the threat of Flinty , I reckon I'll have hit 100kg on Squats well before Christmas .......


LOL. No, mate, I want you to make 100kg not only in squats but with your deads too. Was just pointing out to kites that though I quoted some bookies odds on you achieving this, I wasn't the actual bookie  . If I was - as you know bookies never lose - I would have to unleash the Flinty deterrent to safeguard my profits:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> LOL. No, mate, I want you to make 100kg not only in squats but with your deads too. Was just pointing out to kites that though I quoted some bookies odds on you achieving this, I wasn't the actual bookie  . If I was - as you know bookies never lose - I would have to unleash the Flinty deterrent to safeguard my profits:lol:


Deads too? .... oh bollox!


----------



## flinty90

HELLO !!!! im still watching you Greshie lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> HELLO !!!! im still watching you Greshie lol !!!
> View attachment 67312


Can't help thinking of Grissom on CSI when I see you with a beard mate pmsl


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> HELLO !!!! im still watching you Greshie lol !!!
> View attachment 67312


Eeeek!


----------



## flinty90

i might grow it back it seems to get me more attention pmsl .. rightly or wrongly lol !!!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> i might grow it back it seems to get me more attention pmsl .. rightly or wrongly lol !!!!


Get it back for the winter mate. It'll save buying a scarf and will come in handy for storing food in so that you've always got grub handy when you're out and about:lol:


----------



## paul81

if he lets his hear grow longer.... then:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th November*

Woke up to a dreich morning after a glorious weekend, but now the fog is lifting I can see blue skies so here's hoping  , was thinking of going to an auction today but decided the stuff being auctioned wasn't worth the 70 mile round trip.....

Weighed in at 68.3kg, about the same as last week ....

Squats:-warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups:- 1x12 2x15

Military press:- warmups:- [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] each leg

calf raises:- [email protected] each leg

barbell incline :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

Notes:- having got to 95kg on the squats I'm going to stay at that weight for a while and concentrate on the Deads to bring them up , given I'm supposed to hit 100kg for both by Christmas (though I don't recall agreeing to the deads, but never mind!) . The inclines have got a lot easier since I remembered to arch my back !

Cooked myself a nice chicken stew for this week (to make a change from cous cous and pasta) , I've plenty of tatties and some left over tiger bread from the weekend , but each time I look at the stew sitting in it's pan on the stove I think "Dumplings!" .......


----------



## Redbeard85

Haha, dude...don't worry you'll hit the 100's by christmas  ...just keep doing what your doing :thumb:

And Flinty, thats one creepy pic you got up there man!! :lol: I don't know if your watching him or wanting to murder him :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Haha, dude...don't worry you'll hit the 100's by christmas  ...just keep doing what your doing :thumb:
> 
> And Flinty, thats one creepy pic you got up there man!! :lol: *I don't know if your watching him or wanting to murder him* :lol: :lol:


im waiting to rape him to death lol !!!!


----------



## Greshie

The dumplings are made and simmering away on top of the stew ... 

The fog hasn't completely cleared and its bl**dy cold outside .....


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> im waiting to rape him to death lol !!!!


This is worrying...post a vid when you have completed your task, lol!!


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> This is worrying...post a vid when you have completed your task, lol!!


Now I'm worried , I thought you were a nice young man! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Now I'm worried , I thought you were a nice young man! :lol:


Everybody seems to think that Greshie...I even warned the missus I was an ****hole when I met her and still no-one seems to pay any heid :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 9th November*

Car went in for it's annual service and MOT first thing this morning .... so fingers crossed !

Squats:-warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

six ways:- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.5

over and backs:- [email protected] (front & Back)

hang swings :- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls :- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Kept squats steady at 95kg and managed to squeeze 90kg on the deads with a huge effort, bench press moving smoothly to the 50kg target


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff Greshie. Don't let your deadlift stall your triumphant march to your 100kg squat You can nail that pesky deadlift next year if need be. Nice to see the bench steadily increasing too:thumbup1: Bit of a miserable day here in the NE. Think I'll take the dog for cardio then have a look into town for a root about. Shoulder workout is planned for later.


----------



## kites1664

nice work there pal, keep on pushing... 100k squat here we come:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Greshie. Don't let your deadlift stall your triumphant march to your 100kg squat You can nail that pesky deadlift next year if need be. Nice to see the bench steadily increasing too:thumbup1: Bit of a miserable day here in the NE. Think I'll take the dog for cardio then have a look into town for a root about. Shoulder workout is planned for later.


I shall do my utmost to move the deads up even if I don't hit the 100kg mark ...

Car has almost passed it's MOT (something to do with an indicator bulb being wrong which I didn't quite understand ) however they found a few non MOT issues ... including a corroding exhaust which thankfully is still under guarantee with Kack Fit ....

Turning into a nice day here by the looks  . Enjoy the cardio session (who is the cardio for ? you or the dog ? :lol: ) ... rooting around Dumfries would only take about ten minutes !


----------



## DiggyV

almost there mate - surely a 2.5 plate can be added each side next week? hit the old magic 100?


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> almost there mate - surely a 2.5 plate can be added each side next week? hit the old magic 100?


I find the deads a struggle Diggs, I'm really at the limit of these at the moment, though I reckon I could do it with the squats, but then I would have less energy for the deads .......


----------



## Tassotti

Muster the energy and do 100Kg on both Squats and Deads on Friday.

I am getting very frustrated with this :cursing:


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Muster the energy and do 100Kg on both Squats and Deads on Friday.
> 
> I am getting very frustrated with this :cursing:


Tough ! ... and exactly what workouts are you doing at the moment , other than working out what's in the fridge ... boom boom !


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> I shall do my utmost to move the deads up even if I don't hit the 100kg mark ...
> 
> Car has almost passed it's MOT (something to do with an indicator bulb being wrong which I didn't quite understand ) however they found a few non MOT issues ... including a corroding exhaust which thankfully is still under guarantee with Kack Fit ....
> 
> Turning into a nice day here by the looks  . Enjoy the cardio session (who is the cardio for ? you or the dog ? :lol: ) ... rooting around Dumfries would only take about ten minutes !


Had my car in last Wednesday,failed 1 brake pad(flexibility)have 2 months to fix it.....Wouldn't mind but had new disc's and pads 2 years ago....not put too many miles on them..

Training going well, glad to see....


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Had my car in last Wednesday,failed 1 brake pad(flexibility)have 2 months to fix it.....Wouldn't mind but had new disc's and pads 2 years ago....not put too many miles on them..
> 
> Training going well, glad to see....


Just had the bill for the service .... aaargh!


----------



## retro-mental

I like the way you play the crowd greshie. Did you ever get anywhere with the dips ?


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> I like the way you play the crowd greshie. Did you ever get anywhere with the dips ?


Not yet ................


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Not yet ................


I suppose you got your own goals at the moment but give them a go like i said sometime. Well worth a try


----------



## flinty90

yes he is a teasing cnut, but that just turns me on even more !!!


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> yes he is a teasing cnut, but that just turns me on even more !!!


you like the thrill of the chase!!!


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> you like the thrill of the chase!!!


Treat 'em mean , keep 'em keen  ...................... no it's never worked for me either :sad:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Treat 'em mean , keep 'em keen  ...................... no it's never worked for me either :sad:


i was going to say are you in a relationship greshie ?? lol... you better treat me good or your not getting any !!!

im actually starting to worry about myself as i seem to actually be into greshie for real pmsl !!!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> i was going to say are you in a relationship greshie ?? lol... you better treat me good or your not getting any !!!
> 
> im actually starting to worry about myself as i seem to actually be into greshie for real pmsl !!!


SH1T Greshie,m run now while you can.....when Flinty is on ya, no one can hear you scream........ :wacko:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> SH1T Greshie,m run now while you can.....when Flinty is on ya, no one can hear you scream........ :wacko:


they cant scream with there mouths full mate lol


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 11th November *

It's 11/11/11 which erm ..... means not a lot other than it's armistice day ...

Short session this morning which is just as well as I'm expecting my step brother and his wife this weekend so need to get shopping in and give the place a clean and tidy!

Squats:- warmups:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

chin ups:- 3x15

Military press:- warmup [email protected] working sets [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

good mornings :- [email protected]

dumbbell rows:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- for some reason not entirely in the 'zone' today , lats were a bit of a struggle on the second set which is a bit of a shame after last week. Also managed to graze my nose with the barbell when doing the press .... ho hum, obviously didn't get my head out of the way quickly enough!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> *Friday 11th November *
> 
> It's 11/11/11 which erm ..... means not a lot other than it's armistice day ...
> 
> Short session this morning which is just as well as I'm expecting my step brother and his wife this weekend so need to get shopping in and give the place a clean and tidy!
> 
> Squats:- warmups:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> chin ups:- 3x15
> 
> Military press:- warmup [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> good mornings :- [email protected]
> 
> dumbbell rows:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- for some reason not entirely in the 'zone' today , lats were a bit of a struggle on the second set which is a bit of a shame after last week. Also managed to graze my nose with the barbell when doing the press .... ho hum, obviously didn't get my head out of the way quickly enough!


Or you have a big nose :whistling: just sayin like  Hope your well G


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Or you have a big nose :whistling: just sayin like  Hope your well G


Pah ! :lol: yep Rob am not bad ta


----------



## Tassotti

Haha..I've hit my hooter a couple of times doing over head projector


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> i was going to say are you in a relationship greshie ?? lol... you better treat me good or your not getting any !!!
> 
> im actually starting to worry about myself as i seem to actually be into greshie for real pmsl !!!


You could do worse flinty, not sure greshie could !!!!!!



flinty90 said:


> they cant scream with there mouths full mate lol


 to fill his mouth your gonna have to go balls deep and with your new cycle it will still be touch and go wether its full !!!!!


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> *Friday 11th November *
> 
> It's 11/11/11 which erm ..... means not a lot other than it's armistice day ...
> 
> Short session this morning which is just as well as I'm expecting my step brother and his wife this weekend so need to get shopping in and give the place a clean and tidy!
> 
> Squats:- warmups:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> chin ups:- 3x15
> 
> Military press:- warmup [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> good mornings :- [email protected]
> 
> dumbbell rows:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- for some reason not entirely in the 'zone' today , lats were a bit of a struggle on the second set which is a bit of a shame after last week. Also managed to graze my nose with the barbell when doing the press .... ho hum, obviously didn't get my head out of the way quickly enough!


I have brought 50kg down on my hooter a fair few time greshie. My nose is so big that even when i move my head its just lucky if it misses the nose


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 14th November *

Lovely morning in the S W Scotland .... and a busy week ahead

weight this morning 68.1

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

deadlift :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Lunges:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (each leg)

Calf raises:- [email protected]

barbell inclines:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups :- 1x20

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-

Deadlifts creeping up but not sure if they are getting any easier !. Bench also a bit of a struggle this morning for some reason.

Tomorrow having a new sink plumbed into the kitchen and also (hopefully) the washing machine moved into the garage and a dishwasher put in , also have an interview for a (paid) part time job at a charity shop, and then on wednesday the car is going in to have it's air conditioning sorted (there's a leak) and also have another interview for a part time job  so Wednesday's workout be will later than usual . Then on Friday driving down to Surrey for a long weekend, At the moment haven't decided whether to miss Friday's workout altogether or do it on Thursday minus the squats ......


----------



## Mingster

Hmmmm. I hope the squats are going up soon, Greshie. You've been consolidating them for a wee while now. Nice to see the deads creeping up but don't over focus on them to the detriment of your squats - you can do that once you have the 100kg in the bank. Have a good week mate and if the get the charity shop job I might pop in and see you one day Me and the missus like a root round charity shops to see what odd things we may find:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Hmmmm. I hope the squats are going up soon, Greshie. You've been consolidating them for a wee while now. Nice to see the deads creeping up but don't over focus on them to the detriment of your squats - you can do that once you have the 100kg in the bank. Have a good week mate and if the get the charity shop job I might pop in and see you one day Me and the missus like a root round charity shops to see what odd things we may find:lol:


Cheers Ming , intend to increase the squats next week when I get back. The job I'm going for is in one of the outlying towns and tbh I'm not really interested. If you want Charity Shops then Dumfries is full of them , Barnardos where I currently volunteer has three , A clothes shop , a book shop, and a furniture shop.... !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Cheers Ming , intend to increase the squats next week when I get back. The job I'm going for is in one of the outlying towns and tbh I'm not really interested. If you want Charity Shops then Dumfries is full of them , Barnardos where I currently volunteer has three , A clothes shop , a book shop, and a furniture shop.... !


Being a bit of a book person I have been to several Bernardo's book shops. Not sure what they are like these days but their pricing system used to be a bit suspect. The guy running the Durham shop used to get his prices from comparisons on abebooks.com and failed to take the condition of the book into account:confused1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Being a bit of a book person I have been to several Bernardo's book shops. Not sure what they are like these days but their pricing system used to be a bit suspect. The guy running the Durham shop used to get his prices from comparisons on abebooks.com and failed to take the condition of the book into account:confused1:


It's a very corporate organisation now, with shops falling into categories and pricing bands according to the category , therefore the Dumfries Clothes shop is a higher category than the Moffat shop so you would expect to pay a higher price for a shirt in Dumfries than you would in Moffat (albeit we are talking pennies difference !) I'm not quite sure what happens with books as I don't have much to do with the book shop. The only discretion we have is with Bric a Brac (where for good items we look at eBay completed listings and adjust accordingly) and toys /games and accessories such as Jewellery. Anything that comes in as new (ie it has the original price labels etc and is obviously unworn) we have to sell at half the retail price .


----------



## Mingster

I used to date a barnardo's shop manager a few years back - always wanted to rummage in her store-room out back but never managed - and all she could talk about was getting better sales figures than her rival managers so she would get offered a bigger shop. It was very, very competitive. Sadly the relationship was not to be and I always thought it sad that such a fit and pretty girl - she was stunning in a little black dress - was so obsessed with sales figures instead of my firm, cute body:confused1: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I used to date a barnardo's shop manager a few years back - always wanted to rummage in her store-room out back but never managed - and all she could talk about was getting better sales figures than her rival managers so she would get offered a bigger shop. It was very, very competitive. Sadly the relationship was not to be and I always thought it sad that such a fit and pretty girl - she was stunning in a little black dress - was so obsessed with sales figures instead of my firm, cute body:confused1: :whistling: :lol:


Never mind Ming it was her loss I'm sure :wink: !

Each shop has a target ... the clothes shop in Dumfries is approx £1800 a week I think and there are specific targets for tombolla / bric a brac / cards etc. We didn't manage to hit targets in the first six months this year, though we still did well, it's the furniture shop that smashes it's targets on a regular basis, but they do only accept good quality stuff.....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I used to date a barnardo's shop manager a few years back - always wanted to rummage in her store-room out back but never managed - and all she could talk about was getting better sales figures than her rival managers so she would get offered a bigger shop. It was very, very competitive. Sadly the relationship was not to be and I always thought it sad that such a fit and pretty girl - she was stunning in a little black dress - was so obsessed with sales figures instead of my firm, cute body:confused1: :whistling: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:



Greshie said:


> Good for her Ming she had a lucky escape :wink: !
> 
> Each shop has a target ... the clothes shop in Dumfries is approx £1800 a week I think and there are specific targets for tombolla / bric a brac / cards etc. We didn't manage to hit targets in the first six months this year, though we still did well, it's the furniture shop that smashes it's targets on a regular basis, but they do only accept good quality stuff.....


Fixed :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fixed :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:


Actually thinking about it , the poor woman would have spent her life chained to the oven cooking up a never ending quantity of meals for young Ming ......


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Actually thinking about it , the poor woman would have spent her life chained to the oven cooking up a never ending quantity of meals for young Ming ......


Yes, but she would have been able to gaze on my beauty whenever she pleased and have had exclusive use of my physical awesomeness - between meals of course:lol:

And be an Empress of whole galaxies rather than a manageress of a bigger Barnardo's ffs


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes, but she would have been able to gaze on my beauty whenever she pleased and have had exclusive use of my physical awesomeness - between meals of course:lol:
> 
> *And be an Empress of whole galaxies rather than a manageress of a bigger Barnardo's ffs*


FPMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yes, but she would have been able to gaze on my beauty whenever she pleased and *have had exclusive use of my physical awesomeness -* between meals of course:lol:
> 
> And be an Empress of whole galaxies rather than a manageress of a bigger Barnardo's ffs


Good for digging the garden and putting shelves up I suppose ..... :lol:


----------



## kites1664

Great banter, love it:clap: now go and bust that 100kg Greshie


----------



## flinty90

i was going to say is this a training journal or fcukin readers digest ????


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i was going to say is this a training journal or fcukin readers digest ????


Oh do stop moaning Flinty!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> i was going to say is this a training journal or fcukin readers digest ????


rearrage these words Flinty.... Kettle Pot Black etc etc :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> rearrange these words Flinty.... Kettle Pot Black etc etc :confused1:


there mate spelt it correctly for you ya thick cnut lol X


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> there mate spelt it correctly for you ya thick cnut lol X


DOH, I fking deserved that one lol


----------



## retro-mental

as you guys are talking charity shops !!!!

Went out sat and see a camera in its bag with 4 lenses, praktica camera ( sh1t ) 1 hanimex lens ( sh1t ) and 3 carl zeiss lenses. They had £50.00 on it but hadnt sold it in the three weeks it had been there. I offered £35.00 and they snapped my hand off. Whacked um on ebay yesterday and have had an offer of £90 on one lense !!!!

Went to the local shops today. Got a scalextrix, boxed with 2 escorts £10.00, should do £50-£60 on ebay. Went to one i know the manageress and she showed me a lens for a 8mm cam which they had £50 on, she let me take it to ebay it and go halfs with the shop as i said i could get £300 for it, went to another shop where i also know the manageress and she gave me a framed set of peter scott stamps probably worth £50-£80 to sell and go halfs with the shop

I have 3 contacts that do this for me and i get them more than they would ever get. so quite a good few days for me.

Greshie i have said if there is anything you are unsure about, antiques, books, records, cameras, videos ( yes some videos are worth alot of money ) and clothes then contact me. I will do my best to let you know what it is and what it is worth


----------



## Greshie

Cheers Retro  Actually you've given me an idea  ..... We are not allowed to sell stuff on eBay directly which can be irritating so certain things tend to get priced to appeal to Dealers as we know they are unlikely to sell to private buyers......


----------



## Tassotti

retro-mental said:


> as you guys are talking charity shops !!!!
> 
> Went out sat and see a camera in its bag with 4 lenses, praktica camera ( sh1t ) 1 hanimex lens ( sh1t ) and 3 carl zeiss lenses. They had £50.00 on it but hadnt sold it in the three weeks it had been there. I offered £35.00 and they snapped my hand off. Whacked um on ebay yesterday and have had an offer of £90 on one lense !!!!


Charity begins at home (and fcukin well stays there eh Retro?)


----------



## retro-mental

Tassotti said:


> Charity begins at home (and fcukin well stays there eh Retro?)


Damn right although i spend hundreds each week in charity shops but only to double or more on my money !!!!

Greshie whats your idea ?


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Damn right although i spend hundreds each week in charity shops but only to double or more on my money !!!!
> 
> Greshie whats your idea ?


My idea is yours ... ie your "arrangement" to share the proceeds of sales .......


----------



## flinty90

LOVE you greshie XX

u trained today or just visited barnados all day lol


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> LOVE you greshie XX
> 
> u trained today or just visited barnados all day lol


Of course I've trained, this morning first thing


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Of course I've trained, this morning first thing


any info on that session !!! ???


----------



## Mingster

:lol:Greshie has posted the details mate. Be about three pages back by now though:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> :lol:Greshie has posted the details mate. Be about three pages back by now though:lol:


As I always do !


----------



## retro-mental

Good work Greshie. Like i said, Any help you need let me know


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Good work Greshie. Like i said, Any help you need let me know


Will do Retro


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 16th November*

Everything has gone slightly pear shaped yesterday and today so not sure when I'll be doing the Wednesday workout ... but watch this space !


----------



## Redbeard85

Hope everythings okay with you bro...take it easy and get a sesh done when your a little more stress free


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Hope everythings okay with you bro...take it easy and get a sesh done when your a little more stress free


Ah it will be later today Lee , it's just the plumbing work has turned into a marathon mainly because we can't turn off the water , the stopcock inside the house is stuck fast and we can't shift the mains cock in the street so are waiting on Scottish Water to come and free it which means the new sink is still in its wrapping. At least we are able to put the washing machine into the garage and plumb in the dishwsher, but that is taken longer than anticipated because of the electrics needed ( I've got my handyman to extend the ring main from the kitchen as I don't trust the circuits in the garage) so he's here again this morning.


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Ah it will be later today Lee , it's just the plumbing work has turned into a marathon mainly because we can't turn off the water , the stopcock inside the house is stuck fast and we can't shift the mains cock in the street so are waiting on Scottish Water to come and free it which means the new sink is still in its wrapping. At least we are able to put the washing machine into the garage and plumb in the dishwsher, but that is taken longer than anticipated because of the electrics needed ( I've got my handyman to extend the ring main from the kitchen as I don't trust the circuits in the garage) so he's here again this morning.


Phew !! i thought it was something serious G............like you had a crease in your smoking jacket or something


----------



## flinty90

Thats a big tip for everyone with there own home greshie...

always keep your stop tap lubricated and turn it on and off a few times per month... stops it rusting in and seizing up.. when i was doing plumbing and bathroom fitting there were more tap that would be siezed and not work properly. its all down to lack of use and maintanance.....


----------



## kites1664

Fitted my kitchen with a mate a couple of years back and had a similar issue, damn pain in the *rse when you got everything planned out and then loose a couple of hours waiting for crap like that. Hope it all goes ok today though, how you feeling for the big 100 mate ????


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Thats a big tip for everyone with there own home greshie...
> 
> always keep your stop tap lubricated and turn it on and off a few times per month... stops it rusting in and seizing up.. when i was doing plumbing and bathroom fitting there were more tap that would be siezed and not work properly. its all down to lack of use and maintanance.....


Very true ! and I have to admit I didn't even know where the stop cock was until yesterday!  (well I've only been in the bungalow a year  and the kitchen was replaced shortly before I moved in so I reasonably assumed there wouldn't be an issue - but judging by the cobwebs it's not been touched for years! ) .... Had a discussion with me handy man and we've agreed to put a new stop cock above the original - it's in a very awkward place to start with! ( once we can switch the water off at the mains!)


----------



## Greshie

Still no nearer today's workout ... but at least I now have a dishwasher connected in the kitchen and a washing machine in the garage both of which are working  Handyman has found an offcut of worktop to put above the washing machine which will look good . The man from Scottish Water was very obliging and is going to come back tomorrow morning to switch the water off so the stop cock in the house can be replaced then come back and switch the water back on again ... looks like an evening session for me tonight !


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 16th November *

At last!

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

chin ups:- 3x15

Military Press:- [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

six ways :- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.3

over and backs :- 1x10 front 1x15 back @ 28

Hang swings :- [email protected]

crossbody hammer :- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls :- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Just a teaser increased weight on squats


----------



## Mingster

97.5. Oo-er I'm all giddy with excitement. And isn't that an increase with the Military Press as well unless I'm very much mistaken. Good work Greshie:thumb:


----------



## nogger

Was it the handy man or the scottish water man,that give you a push for the squats..still going up.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> 97.5. Oo-er I'm all giddy with excitement. And isn't that an increase with the Military Press as well unless I'm very much mistaken. Good work Greshie:thumb:


Yes small increase in the press


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Was it the handy man or the scottish water man,that give you a push for the squats..still going up.


The Scottish Water man was easier to the eye than my handy man


----------



## kites1664

Great step on the squat there... and well done on the MP :clap:

It's so close now, surely I should not be this excited about it


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 18th November *

Just a quick drop by , off down south for the weekend today so next training session will be Wednesday 23rd Nov.... 

Enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## kites1664

have a good weekend mate, that rest should set you up for the big 100 when you get back....


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Friday 18th November *
> 
> Just a quick drop by , off down south for the weekend today so next training session will be Wednesday 23rd Nov....
> 
> Enjoy your weekends xx


Have a good one Greshie, dont do anything i wouldnt do lol !!!


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 16th November *
> 
> At last!
> 
> Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> chin ups:- 3x15
> 
> Military Press:- [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> six ways :- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.3
> 
> over and backs :- 1x10 front 1x15 back @ 28
> 
> Hang swings :- [email protected]
> 
> crossbody hammer :- [email protected]
> 
> bicep curls:- [email protected]
> 
> hammer curls :- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Just a teaser increased weight on squats


Ooh, almost at the magic 100 there Greshie. well done on the new weight. Some nice increases coming in now buddy.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## flinty90

Looking at your weights and routine Greshie, if you werre mid squat with that weight and a butterfly landed on the bar would you fall over ????? pmsl


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Looking at your weights and routine Greshie, if you werre mid squat with that weight and a butterfly landed on the bar would you fall over ????? pmsl


No I would not !!!!!

Right must get going


----------



## Rob68

Have a good break Greshie :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice bro!! 97.5 for the squats! I recon you should fire that extra weight on and hit the 100 next time man...well done Greshie


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> No I would not !!!!!
> 
> Right must get going


what it it was a 3 kg butterfly ????


----------



## nogger

Sounds like a start to a great weekend....nice one. :thumb:


----------



## Glassback

Alright mate how are you doing? Sorry I have not been round, been über busy. Your lifts are looking good, got to hit that 100kg lift for Xmas.


----------



## retro-mental

Sold 2 of the lenses i bought, One for £188 and the other for £55 !!!!!


----------



## flinty90

is greshie dead ???? hope he isnt trapped under a bar, 97.5 kg of weights and a fcukin butterfly , or i will feel guilty pmsl X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> is greshie dead ???? hope he isnt trapped under a bar, 97.5 kg of weights and a fcukin butterfly , or i will feel guilty pmsl X


He's on yet another break Flints. He has friends everywhere. Next training session is scheduled for Wednesday....


----------



## flinty90

he loves to spread his c0ck around dont he young Gresh lol...


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> he loves to spread his c0ck around dont he young Gresh lol...


Yeap, he has to chase his prey down Flinty, like a proper hunter.... He don;lt just keep em drugged in a cage until he wants to fill one up like some people do :scared:


----------



## Greshie

hmmm I wish .... not sure when I'll be training tomorrow as I'm now out in the morning , but there will be a training update at some point


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> hmmm I wish .... not sure when I'll be training tomorrow as I'm now out in the morning , but there will be a training update at some point


well seeing as this is a training journal mate that might be good , if you can fit it into your busy lifestyle that is you dirty stopout lol !!! X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> well seeing as this is a training journal mate that might be good , if you can fit it into your busy lifestyle that is you dirty stopout lol !!! X


Now now don't get grumpy just because I've been away for a few days .....


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Now now don't get grumpy just because I've been away for a few days .....


but im horny .... and full of test hahah... dont ever leave me again X


----------



## Greshie

Wednesday 23rd November

This morning turned into most of the day ! Been on my feet most of the day too :sad: but got home determined to get working out 

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

good mornings:- [email protected]

dumbbell rows:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- always a bit of a struggle the first day after a break, deadlifts were harrd :sad:


----------



## DiggyV

you didn't lose any weight of the squat though, which is good. 

You didn't put any extra on though :sad:

When you training next buddy?


----------



## Redbeard85

Dude, your just so close to that 100 for squats and 50 for bench!! By christmas you'll have this, without a doubt. Well in for sticking in there. determination gets you everywhere  Welcome back also :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> you didn't lose any weight of the squat though, which is good.
> 
> You didn't put any extra on though :sad:
> 
> When you training next buddy?


I did two sets at 97.5 today rather than the one set at 97.5 I did last week

hope to be training again tomorrow and friday and Saturday to catch up with my schedule , though will omit the squats tomorrow and sat, then back to normal next week


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 24th November*

The second of this week's consecutive sessions, omitted squats today.

Chin Ups:- 3x15

Military Press :- warmups:- [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (ea leg)

calf raises:- [email protected] ea leg

barbell incline :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

push ups 1x20

twist press :- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

Another fairly busy day ahead , post office , shopping , and then my usual afternoon at Barnardos....


----------



## Tassotti

Nice Gresh

Initially I thought it said my usual afternoon in Barbados


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice session bud. You should try 21's for the push up, av been doing for awhile now (it's now 42's, lol), but I love them :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Thats some weight you do lunges with Gresh :thumb: I fall over using lightish Dumbells :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Nice session bud. You should try 21's for the push up, av been doing for awhile now (it's now 42's, lol), but I love them :thumb:


I have to be in the mood for push ups tbh .. sometimes 20 are a breeze , other times it's hard going ... today was inbetween !



Rob68 said:


> Thats some weight you do lunges with Gresh :thumb: I fall over using lightish Dumbells :laugh:


It's all down to keeping balance really , although admittedly I could probably go a little deeper on the final set


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Nice Gresh
> 
> Initially I thought it said my usual afternoon in Barbados


I wish :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Haha, I hear ya dude...I just see everything I do as not being a choice...I'm a slave to my training


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> It's all down to keeping balance really


Im getting some stabilisers fitted next time i do them then :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Haha, I hear ya dude...I just see everything I do as not being a choice...I'm a slave to my training


Oh I always do them , it's just some are better than others!


----------



## flinty90

instead of doing your push ups straight off the bat mate superset them with your bench press

so

after every set of bench press get straight down and do 5 press ups ... do the press ups at different angles though as you go through

so first set press ups incline (feet lower than hands) leaning on bench

2nd set , normal feet on floor and hands on floor

3rd set feet higher than hands

keep rotating.. you might want to reverse that order so your doing your hardest (decline) press ups first but a challenge would be to finish your last 5 press ups with your feet above hands for that final burn mate


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> instead of doing your push ups straight off the bat mate superset them with your bench press
> 
> so
> 
> after every set of bench press get straight down and do 5 press ups ... do the press ups at different angles though as you go through
> 
> so first set press ups incline (feet lower than hands) leaning on bench
> 
> 2nd set , normal feet on floor and hands on floor
> 
> 3rd set feet higher than hands
> 
> keep rotating.. you might want to reverse that order so your doing your hardest (decline) press ups first but a challenge would be to finish your last 5 press ups with your feet above hands for that final burn mate


Stop trying to sidetrack the 50kg bench Flints lol....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Stop trying to sidetrack the 50kg bench Flints lol....


no way mate i want to see him progress , but not until i see him hanging out his 4rsehole begging for mercy lol.. i have a hard on and bag full of man milk riding on it pmsl !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> no way mate i want to see him progress , but not until i see him hanging out his 4rsehole begging for mercy lol.. i have a hard on and bag full of man milk riding on it pmsl !!!


You're a bad man Flinty, a bad man... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> no way mate i want to see him progress , but not until i see him hanging out his 4rsehole begging for mercy lol.. i have a hard on and bag full of man milk riding on it pmsl !!!


Have you ever considered a career in short story writing mate? You have an interesting style that may prove successful in certain magazines pmsl....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Have you ever considered a career in short story writing mate? You have an interesting style that may prove successful in certain magazines pmsl....


What like a sex in the city for men sort of column pmsl i could do that yeah . cheers mate (you got any addresses on back of said magazines i could write too ???) :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> What like a sex in the city for men sort of column pmsl i could do that yeah . cheers mate (you got any addresses on back of said magazines i could write too ???) :whistling:


Might have:whistling:


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> instead of doing your push ups straight off the bat mate superset them with your bench press
> 
> so
> 
> after every set of bench press get straight down and do 5 press ups ... do the press ups at different angles though as you go through
> 
> so first set press ups incline (feet lower than hands) leaning on bench
> 
> 2nd set , normal feet on floor and hands on floor
> 
> 3rd set feet higher than hands
> 
> keep rotating.. you might want to reverse that order so your doing your hardest (decline) press ups first but a challenge would be to finish your last 5 press ups with your feet above hands for that final burn mate


Hmmmm quite like this idea ... I like a bit of variety and variation


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Hmmmm quite like this idea ... I like a bit of variety and variation


so i have heard ya filthy slut lol.. now keep your thoughts on the fcukin training and out of the gutter (thats were i live ) lol ..

but seriously though it would do you good to throw them in like that mate rather than just banigng 20 press ups out normally.. gives a different angle and supersetted gives a whole new level to intensity .. no rest in between your bench and press ups though

Bench straight into press ups then have your 60 - 90 second rest then go again etc


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 25th November *

The third of my consecutive workouts this week .... and only four weeks 'till Christmas :w00t:

Squats: warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] :bounce:

Deadlift :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

six ways :- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.5

over and backs :- 1x10 @ 28.5

Hang swings:- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls :- 2x10 @ 8.3

*Notes*:- getting ready for the big one on the squats  ... hit the 50kg on the Bench (just decided to go for it) but then went lighter on the deadlifts since I'd done these on Wednesday , and also went a shade lighter on the bis/tris (for no particular reason other than I was running out of energy!)


----------



## Tassotti

Yeeeah Buddddddy!!!!

Is Monday the big day? Or are you going 98.5?


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Friday 25th November *
> 
> The third of my consecutive workouts this week .... and only four weeks 'till Christmas :w00t:
> 
> Squats: warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] :bounce:
> 
> Deadlift :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> six ways :- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.5
> 
> over and backs :- 1x10 @ 28.5
> 
> Hang swings:- [email protected]
> 
> crossbody hammer:- [email protected]
> 
> bicep curls:- [email protected]
> 
> hammer curls :- 2x10 @ 8.3
> 
> *Notes*:- getting ready for the big one on the squats  ... hit the 50kg on the Bench (just decided to go for it) but then went lighter on the deadlifts since I'd done these on Wednesday , and also went a shade lighter on the bis/tris (for no particular reason other than I was running out of energy!)


 :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Well done Greshie. 50kg bench, you should be chuffed to bits:thumb: Saving the reps for the 100kg squat mind Just to make sure you stay focused. Top work.


----------



## Redbeard85

YES MATE!!!!! 50kg!! Well done bro...rep coming your way :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Yeeeah Buddddddy!!!!
> 
> Is Monday the big day? Or are you going 98.5?





DiggyV said:


> :thumb:





Mingster said:


> Well done Greshie. 50kg bench, you should be chuffed to bits:thumb: Saving the reps for the 100kg squat mind Just to make sure you stay focused. Top work.





lee85 said:


> YES MATE!!!!! 50kg!! Well done bro...rep coming your way :thumb:


Cheers boys  .... I'm probably going to keep the squats at 97.5 for a few workouts and then aim to hit the 100kg on a light day (ie Squats/Pull Ups/press combo) ... bit very pleased I've hit the 50kg on the bench ... as I said I just decided to go for it !


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Cheers boys  .... I'm probably going to keep the squats at 97.5 for a few workouts and then aim to hit the 100kg on a light day (ie Squats/Pull Ups/press combo) ... bit very pleased I've hit the 50kg on the bench ... as I said I just decided to go for it !


Exactly mate, you never know unless you go!! Well the 100 for christmas should definatly be in the bag Greshie...put it up abit and see how you feel with it, a test run like thing


----------



## Tassotti

Id advise against running with 100K on your back


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Id advise against running with 100K on your back


Don't worry I shan't be ... I don't need to do Cardio .... :sneaky2:


----------



## flinty90

just get the fcukin 100 kg done mate its a week of pb's getting smashed...

Uri done his flat bench 160 for 3

i did my 180 for 5 squats

Rob done his for shoulder press..

we want Greshies for squats X


----------



## kites1664

Well done on the bench buddy, great news, I am gagging to see the 100kg squat more than Flinty needs professional help


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> Well done on the bench buddy, great news, I am gagging to see the 100kg squat more than Flinty needs professional help


 :lol:


----------



## nogger

^^^^Well done on the 50kg bench today Mr G......will be benching your age soon.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> ^^^^Well done on the 50kg bench today Mr G......will be benching your age soon.


I'll take that as a compliment Nogg ... though I had to think about it :lol:


----------



## Guest

Certainly something in the water at the moment!

Great work Gresh


----------



## Greshie

R0B said:


> Certainly something in the water at the moment!
> 
> Great work Gresh


We are all egging each other on .... and Flinty is scaring (or possibly scarring) folks into trying their hardest :lol:


----------



## sutmae

Ok i'm new at posting but have followed this one with interest and I have to say Greshie it's been quite inspirational.

Who knows in a while if i get accepted on here i too may be able to dish out abuse on here and other threads too.

That said i have to agree with the majority.

Fcuking hit that 100k!!!


----------



## sutmae

Subbed....finally worked out how to do it!!


----------



## Greshie

sutmae said:


> Ok i'm new at posting but have followed this one with interest and I have to say Greshie it's been quite inspirational.
> 
> Who knows in a while if i get accepted on here i too may be able to dish out abuse on here and other threads too.
> 
> That said i have to agree with the majority.
> 
> Fcuking hit that 100k!!!


Hi Sutmae ... thank you for your post and for subbing , and feel free to dish the abuse (as long as you don't mind getting some back :lol: ) and the 100kg squats will happen when I want them to


----------



## sutmae

Greshie said:


> Hi Sutmae ... thank you for your post and for subbing , and feel free to dish the abuse (as long as you don't mind getting some back :lol: ) and the 100kg squats will happen when I want them to


LOL...but your so close. You're teasing us all. I remember a girl like that once but she gave in far quicker than you ;-)


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> We are all egging each other on .... and Flinty is scaring (or possibly scarring) folks into trying their hardest :lol:


LOL

Very true


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> We are all egging each other on .... and Flinty is scaring (or possibly scarring) folks into trying their hardest :lol:


hey it fcukin works mate lol !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> hey it fcukin works mate lol !!!!


Yes it does!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yes it does!!


GAY !!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> GAY !!!


PMSL


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie nice work!

What are you currently squating with?

I hope to hit 100kg on Monday evening in a light bench heavy squat session


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> PMSL


Oi, don't encourage him


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Greshie nice work!
> 
> *What are you currently squating with?*
> 
> I hope to hit 100kg on Monday evening in a light bench heavy squat session


ermm an oly bar and weights ! ?

I'm keeping everyone in suspense as to when I do my 100kg ... it's fun seeing Flinty go off on one as I tease him ........


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 26th November*

*
*

The last of this weeks sequential catchups... back to normal on Monday, omitted squats again as I did them yesterday.

Chin Ups:- 1x12 2x15

Military Press:- [email protected] [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

good mornings:- [email protected]

dumbbell rows:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- nothing spectacular to report today , nice and easy workout. Hopefully will be able to up the Lats before Christmas and more importantly the Press.

Quite wild outside today so doubt I shall be going far ... some bloke is supposed to be collecting my old electric fire this morning though I've not heard from him (thankfully he's paid for it already so I'm not too worried). Will be making some soup and an apple crumble , and doing some washing and possibly some other chores if I feel so inclined


----------



## Mingster

Weather is the same here Greshie. Had four seasons in one morning yesterday, with rain, hail, gale force winds and then a burst of really pleasant sunshine. Will also be having a quiet day today. Off to the butchers for some beef and chicken, walk the dog, and then potter about clearing junk to prepare for the builders coming next week to sort out the home gym.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sounds like one fun afternoon.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Sounds like one fun afternoon.


Ah you see us old folks like it this way  :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ah you see us old folks like it this way  :lol:


That's right Gresh. A good day in my books. Not too frenetic, productive, organized and with structure. A pleasant bit of exercise and several nice meals. Ahh, bliss....


----------



## Tassotti

You know you've matured when you enjoy peace


----------



## nogger

Well am shocked to see some sunshine today,still cold thou.....not doing much today,need to go and pick up some hay for my horse later...have a nice weekend.


----------



## Redbeard85

Tassotti said:


> You know you've matured when you enjoy peace


or...you know you've got too many kids when you enjoy peace :lol:


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Well am shocked to see some sunshine today,still cold thou.....not doing much today,need to go and pick up some hay for my horse later...have a nice weekend.


Well I can tell you there is no sunshine here at all , it's blowing a gale and pouring with rain :no: so enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Guest

Hope you've had a good day Gresh, I could seriously tuck into some crumble right now!!


----------



## Greshie

R0B said:


> Hope you've had a good day Gresh, I could seriously tuck into some crumble right now!!


... and it's a very nice crumble too


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> ... and it's a very nice crumble too


Taunting me in two threads !!

Enjoy it buddy


----------



## Redbeard85

Mmmm, home made Greshie?! I'm quite happy to hear about this while bulking, lol!!


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Mmmm, home made Greshie?! I'm quite happy to hear about this while bulking, lol!!


Of course! and the apples were home grown too (though not by me ! )


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> Of course! and the apples were home grown too (though not by me ! )


Aww!! Just polished my dinner off and I could certainly wolf some crumble down 

With custard too!


----------



## Greshie

R0B said:


> Aww!! Just polished my dinner off and I could certainly wolf some crumble down
> 
> With custard too!


Got to have a desert , specially at weekends  ... custard is from the chiller cabinet at the supermarket ... no longer make my own, too much bother !


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> Got to have a desert , specially at weekends  ... custard is from the chiller cabinet at the supermarket ... no longer make my own, too much bother !


I think I'm hitting the tiredness from

Dinner!

Desert is calling me though, maybe a quick trip to Tesco will sort this


----------



## Greshie

R0B said:


> I think I'm hitting the tiredness from
> 
> Dinner!
> 
> Desert is calling me though, maybe a quick trip to Tesco will sort this


Ah ! nothing like a large Sunday lunch followed by a Sunday afternoon snooze


----------



## Redbeard85

haha, we'll all be muching down desert tonight I think :lol:


----------



## sutmae

Just got up off nights and all this talk of good food and afternoon naps is making me sleepy again!!!


----------



## Greshie

Remains of boiled ham , new potatoes , sweetcorn with cheese sauce , and apple crumble and custard for me tonight I think


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 28th November*

A very dull start to the day, but at least it's not raining or snowing or blowing a gale ! Have quite a lot to get through today

Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] workings sets:- [email protected] ..................................................... 100 :bounce: :bounce:

bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set:- [email protected]

lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (each leg)

calf raises:- [email protected] (each leg)

Barbell Incline / Push ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] intermixed by 4 sets of 5 Flinty pushups

twist press:- [email protected]

dumbbell flys:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Hitting the 1ookg on the squats was totally spur of the moment- I felt in the zone so went for it! . Deadlifts have been deloaded again though weight increased from Fridays session. Mixed in the push ups with the incline bench (forgot to do it with the flat bench as I was still in euphoric squat mode  ) Just did 5 reps 4 times :- 1 time feet on floor/hands on bench / 2 times flat on floor / 1 time feet on bench hands on floor. I really liked this mix, felt the benefit, and will do this arrangement in future , upping the reps.

I'm going to park the squats at 100kg mark for a while , partly so I can concentrate on getting the deadlifts back on track and also because I need more plates ( have only another 2.5kg each side for the oly bar) . Hopefully I'll be able to pick some up in the next couple of weeks, but money's tight at the moment.

Forgot to add ... weighed in at 68.9kg this morrning


----------



## Redbeard85

F*cking AWESOME!!!! well done...goal met, only way is up from there bro :thumb: ... I'll rep you when I'm allowed  :beer:


----------



## Tassotti

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

EXCELLENT GRESHIE


----------



## Greshie

Cheers boys


----------



## sutmae

Hey good job mate you must be well chuffed.

You said you're going to stick to 100kg but from what i've read on this thread i think some are going to be hungry for more and not let you sit on your laurels for too long!!!


----------



## Greshie

sutmae said:


> Hey good job mate you must be well chuffed.
> 
> You said you're going to stick to 100kg but from what i've read on this thread i think some are going to be hungry for more and not let you sit on your laurels for too long!!!


You may be right !


----------



## kites1664

MASSIVE WELL DONE ON 100kg Squats :clap: :clap: :clap:

Thats a great achievement, well done my friend Reps coming your way....


----------



## Mingster

Good man Greshie. Very well done indeed. Onwards and upwards now mate. You've left the junior classes behind. Time to mix with the big boys lol. Not including Flinty, he's in a special group seperate from the rest:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Monday 28th November*
> 
> A very dull start to the day, but at least it's not raining or snowing or blowing a gale ! Have quite a lot to get through today
> 
> Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] workings sets:- [email protected] ..................................................... 100 :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set:- [email protected]
> 
> lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (each leg)
> 
> calf raises:- [email protected] (each leg)
> 
> Barbell Incline / Push ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] intermixed by 4 sets of 5 Flinty pushups
> 
> twist press:- [email protected]
> 
> dumbbell flys:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Hitting the 1ookg on the squats was totally spur of the moment- I felt in the zone so went for it! . Deadlifts have been deloaded again though weight increased from Fridays session. Mixed in the push ups with the incline bench (forgot to do it with the flat bench as I was still in euphoric squat mode  ) Just did 5 reps 4 times :- 1 time feet on floor/hands on bench / 2 times flat on floor / 1 time feet on bench hands on floor. I really liked this mix, felt the benefit, and will do this arrangement in future , upping the reps.
> 
> I'm going to park the squats at 100kg mark for a while , partly so I can concentrate on getting the deadlifts back on track and also because I need more plates ( have only another 2.5kg each side for the oly bar) . Hopefully I'll be able to pick some up in the next couple of weeks, but money's tight at the moment.
> 
> Forgot to add ... weighed in at 68.9kg this morrning


you little fcukin beauty Greshie. I tell you what all joking aside , i have never been happier for someone to achieve there goal as i am right now.. you have worked hard for that mate and its fcukin great that you have got there ..

Well done brother (not even going to make a sexual remark or innuendo) lol thats how proud i am of ya X

REPPED !!!!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> (not even going to make a sexual remark or innuendo)
> 
> REPPED !!!!


now that really is a reason to be scared,


----------



## nogger

Big well done Mr G...


----------



## retro-mental

Brilliant squatting greshie, I cant rep you but you just got my nom for MOM. Had voted before i knew you hit the 100 then lee told me he already had MOM back in august !!!! so you got my vote


----------



## Greshie

Cheers Nog


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Monday 28th November*
> 
> A very dull start to the day, but at least it's not raining or snowing or blowing a gale ! Have quite a lot to get through today
> 
> Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] workings sets:- [email protected] ..................................................... 100 :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> bench Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set:- [email protected]
> 
> lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (each leg)
> 
> calf raises:- [email protected] (each leg)
> 
> Barbell Incline / Push ups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] intermixed by 4 sets of 5 Flinty pushups
> 
> twist press:- [email protected]
> 
> dumbbell flys:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Hitting the 1ookg on the squats was totally spur of the moment- I felt in the zone so went for it! . Deadlifts have been deloaded again though weight increased from Fridays session. Mixed in the push ups with the incline bench (forgot to do it with the flat bench as I was still in euphoric squat mode  ) Just did 5 reps 4 times :- 1 time feet on floor/hands on bench / 2 times flat on floor / 1 time feet on bench hands on floor. I really liked this mix, felt the benefit, and will do this arrangement in future , upping the reps.
> 
> I'm going to park the squats at 100kg mark for a while , partly so I can concentrate on getting the deadlifts back on track and also because I need more plates ( have only another 2.5kg each side for the oly bar) . Hopefully I'll be able to pick some up in the next couple of weeks, but money's tight at the moment.
> 
> Forgot to add ... weighed in at 68.9kg this morrning


And there it is, the big 100! Well done Greshie, onwards and upwards now buddy.

repped.


----------



## Guest

Yay!!!

Well done Gresh 

So what was in that homemade crumble...... :lol:

Rep when I get home buddy


----------



## Rob68

Get the old man getting in the 100 club .......... dont mean your age by that G 

Nice going Gresh 110 for xmas then?


----------



## Greshie

R0B said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> Well done Gresh
> 
> So what was in that homemade crumble...... :lol:
> 
> Rep when I get home buddy


GM modified apples perhaps :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Get the old man getting in the 100 club .......... dont mean your age by that G
> 
> Nice going Gresh 110 for xmas then?


Hmmmm !


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Hmmmm !


You can leave the church singing till youve done it lol


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hmmmm !


150 minimum next year though:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> 150 minimum next year though:thumb:


Uh Ha !


----------



## Mingster

Add 50kg a year for the next 5 years and you'll be the top man:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Add 50kg a year for the next 5 years and you'll be the top man:thumb:


hmmm! and the oldest top man!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> hmmm! and the oldest top man!


Now you're talking.


----------



## sutmae

Mingster said:


> Add 50kg a year for the next 5 years and you'll be the top man:thumb:


So that's a 350k squat in 2015. Your new goal has been set Greshie!!!


----------



## Rob68

sutmae said:


> So that's a 350k squat in 2015. Your new goal has been set Greshie!!!


He`ll be 106 yrs old so be good going :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Rob68 said:


> He`ll be 106 yrs old so be good going :whistling: :lol:


Definitely Film That !!


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> He`ll be 106 yrs old so be good going :whistling: :lol:


oi p1ss off you :lol:


----------



## flinty90

well i hate to sound like a party pooping parrot but

"if i dont see 150 by june mate im going to turn your a$$ into a blood orange " pmsl X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> well i hate to sound like a party pooping parrot but
> 
> "if i dont see 150 by june mate im going to turn your a$$ into a blood orange " pmsl X


Yeah yeah yeah .... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 30th November*

Morning folks  and a lovely clear bright start to the morning in Dumfries after the gales and flooding we had yesterday

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Chin ups:- 3x15

Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

six ways :1x10 1x12 @ 4.5

over and backs :- [email protected]

hang swings:- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

hammer curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Was a bit out of the zone by six ways ... extraneous thoughts kept on popping into my mind , I've realised the best way to workout is actually to keep focused on the lifts and empty the mind of anything else ... which is easier said than done !. Squats were good though , enjoyed those  . Struggled a bit on the last set of the Press which is why the weight has not increased yet ... but working on it !

The clouds are gathering ; looks like yet more rain , but thankfully the wind has dropped !


----------



## Redbeard85

Sounds like your going for some meditation lifts there Greshie! Clearing the mind...definatly a hard thing to do...I just grunt alot to get my mind focused :lol: May try your tibetian monk style though :thumb:

Good to see your fine with the squats mate...so have you set your next goal?? your doing great bud!!


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Sounds like your going for some meditation lifts there Greshie! Clearing the mind...definatly a hard thing to do...I just grunt alot to get my mind focused :lol: May try your tibetian monk style though :thumb:
> 
> Good to see your fine with the squats mate...so have you set your next goal?? your doing great bud!!


Training regime will be revised in the New Year , probably to a 5x5 , I'm finding some of the compound/isolation mixes I'm doing at the moment (especially Mondays when I do Squats/Bench/Deadlifts and then further leg/chest exercises ) hard going so I think it's time to drop most of the isolations and get back to good old compounds !


----------



## kites1664

nice one Greshie, 100kg is sooo last session for squats now.


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> nice one Greshie, 100kg is sooo last session for squats now.


 :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 2nd December*

Heaviest frost this morning so far this year , love looking out of the window seeing everthing tipped in white 

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deadlift:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set 1x5:87.5

Lat pulldowns:- [email protected] [email protected]

Good mornings :- [email protected]

Dumbell rows:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Kept everthing nice and gentle this morning , keeping the squats and bench steady whilst I get the Deads back on track, and weight upped slightly on these today, also increased the Lats a little, and actually could have gone a bit heavier on the rows. Have been looking at more plates but choking on the cost , looked at ebay but not yet seen any private sellers remotely within distance , that's the problem living in what is relatively the back of beyond!

Off to an auction preview later today, the auction is tomorrow and I'm not expecting any bargains but it'll be the first one I've attended for 15 years or so, so should be interesting !

Also need to start thinking about Christmas .... :blink:


----------



## Mingster

Another good workout Greshie:thumbup1: For buying new plates I find SSHealthfoods about the cheapest.


----------



## flinty90

What auction is it you go for mate ?? antiques ???


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> What auction is it you go for mate ?? antiques ???


Yep Antiques .... many many many years ago I used to deal in Antiques , then when I got a "proper" job I would trawl the carboots in South Manchester for bits and bobs and resell them at a monthly Flea Market in a village hall just south of Manchester ... use to be great fun and I did very well. Have now started back on the car boots and have picked up some stuff which is on eBay and generating some interest, so the next stage is attending a few local auctions , previewed a couple of general sales but they weren't worth the bother frankly.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Another good workout Greshie:thumbup1: For buying new plates I find SSHealthfoods about the cheapest.


Chears Ming ... I shall take a closer look at them later today


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Yep Antiques .... many many many years ago I used to deal in Antiques , then when I got a "proper" job I would trawl the carboots in South Manchester for bits and bobs and resell them at a monthly Flea Market in a village hall just south of Manchester ... use to be great fun and I did very well. Have now started back on the car boots and have picked up some stuff which is on eBay and generating some interest, so the next stage is attending a few local auctions , previewed a couple of general sales but they weren't worth the bother frankly.


serious question mate

I have always fancied having something old (i know this doesnt sound like a good start to a serious question , bare with me ) i mean would like to invest in a nice antique piece , what would you recommend mate as a nice piece for the home , that would have good resale value in the future ...

i always liked clarice cliff pieces as i like the desings , but hasnt that market dropped off a little lately ????


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> serious question mate
> 
> I have always fancied having something old (i know this doesnt sound like a good start to a serious question , bare with me ) i mean would like to invest in a nice antique piece , what would you recommend mate as a nice piece for the home , that would have good resale value in the future ...
> 
> i always liked clarice cliff pieces as i like the desings , but hasnt that market dropped off a little lately ????


Antiques values go up and down like any other commodity , a good piece of Clarice Cliff should always keep it's value . If you want items that will increase in value and that you could find quite cheaply in second hand shops then I would look out for typically 1960's and 1970's items including G Plan furniture , but you'd have to do your research on specific designers.

Victorian, Edwardian , and some Georgian "brown" furniture isn't fashionable at the moment so is a good buy for the long term because it will come back.

The important thing is to look for Quality of construction and material , if it's well made from good materials then it will always have a value. Condition is also important , furniture can always be repolished but you want to avoid damage, especially with ceramics and glass.

I would start looking round antiques markets, fairs and auctions and take time to look at stuff and decide what you like, get an idea of prices being paid and then you will be more likely to strike a good deal. But most of all it must be something you can live with for a long time.

btw I generally prefer Charlotte Rhead and Susie Cooper to Ms Cliff


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Antiques values go up and down like any other commodity , a good piece of Clarice Cliff should always keep it's value . If you want items that will increase in value and that you could find quite cheaply in second hand shops then I would look out for typically 1960's and 1970's items including G Plan furniture , but you'd have to do your research on specific designers.
> 
> Victorian, Edwardian , and some Georgian "brown" furniture isn't fashionable at the moment so is a good buy for the long term because it will come back.
> 
> The important thing is to look for Quality of construction and material , if it's well made from good materials then it will always have a value. Condition is also important , furniture can always be repolished but you want to avoid damage, especially with ceramics and glass.
> 
> I would start looking round antiques markets, fairs and auctions and take time to look at stuff and decide what you like, get an idea of prices being paid and then you will be more likely to strike a good deal. But most of all it must be something you can live with for a long time.
> 
> btw I generally prefer Charlotte Rhead and Susie Cooper to Ms Cliff


thanks mate, i will look into them 2 women .... are they similair styles or totally different to CC mate ??


----------



## Greshie

Clarice Cliff was the ground breaker and a very important designer, and much more obviously art deco. Charlotte Rhead used much more subtle colouring and tube lining , it's her Chargers that really fetch the money. Susie Cooper was the most prolific and mainstream designer of the second half of the twentieth century , becuase much of her designs were mass produced, there is quite a bit of it about and prices have never really lifted off after her death , but she produced some iconic designs such as the kestrel shape , and her patterns were always contemporay with their times.


----------



## david_w

fck, i missed you hitting the 100 squat! Nice one mate!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 5th December*

Looks like we had a smattering of snow overnight, though it's mostly gone we are having the odd flurries of snow and sleet..

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Chin ups:- 3x15

Military Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

calf raises:- [email protected] each leg

Barbell Incline:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Push ups :- 1x8 hands on bench 1x10 hands on floor 1x10 flat - interspaced between inclines

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys:- 2x20 @7.8

*Notes*:- Still keeping the squats at 100 .. watch this space  . The press has reached 40 as have the inclines , enjoy doing the Flinty mix of bench /push ups. A further 50kg of plates ordered yesterday .


----------



## Mingster

Top pressing there Greshie, and also chins and lunges:thumb: Ah, another 50kg of plates....it's like a new addition to the family:lol: Glad things are going well. Wrap up warmly, spring will be here in 4 months lol.


----------



## sutmae

50kg??? Should keep you going for a few weeks until the 150kg squat :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

sutmae said:


> 50kg??? Should keep you going for a few weeks until the 150kg squat :thumb:


Hmmm ... the rack max weight is 180Kg which will give me something to think about if and when I get to that stage !

I'm not anticipating getting anywhere near 150 anytime soon !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Hmmm ... the rack max weight is 180Kg which will give me something to think about if and when I get to that stage !
> 
> I'm not anticipating getting anywhere near 150 anytime soon !


dont be negative mate, it will come quicker than you think at the rate your going pal......x


----------



## sutmae

I agree with Flinty. Since you hit 100kg you've done them a few times since and I don't think you've mentioned struggling with them.

Mind over matter.


----------



## Greshie

sutmae said:


> I agree with Flinty. Since you hit 100kg you've done them a few times since and I don't think you've mentioned struggling with them.
> 
> Mind over matter.


Oh absolutely , I'm finding 100kg good to do , but further progress will be a bit slower whilst I concentrate on some of the other lifts


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Oh absolutely , I'm finding 100kg good to do , but further progress will be a bit slower whilst I concentrate on some of the other lifts


mate do not halt progress on one lift just to suit another .... Always continue to lift as much as you can safely mate , just work harder on the weaker lifts not bring your strongest DOWN to match

if that makes sense to you !!!!

A chain is only as strong as its weakest link but ya dont weaken the rest of the chain to match that link.you bring up the weak link to match the chain XXX


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> mate do not halt progress on one lift just to suit another .... Always continue to lift as much as you can safely mate , just work harder on the weaker lifts not bring your strongest DOWN to match
> 
> if that makes sense to you !!!!
> 
> A chain is only as strong as its weakest link but ya dont weaken the rest of the chain to match that link.you bring up the weak link to match the chain XXX


That is very true


----------



## Mingster

Flints has this thing about chains.... :whistling: Especially in your journal Greshie

Just sayin'.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Flints has this thing about chains.... :whistling: Especially in your journal Greshie
> 
> Just sayin'.


SHHHHHHHHH ffs , i was hoping he was still fatigued from his session and missed my chain reference bieng a sexual one lol.... but since he has already agreed then im in hahah


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> SHHHHHHHHH ffs , i was hoping he was still fatigued from his session and missed my chain reference bieng a sexual one lol.... but since he has already agreed then im in hahah


Blimey I didn't notice .... too late :scared:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Blimey I didn't notice .... too late :scared:


dam right its too late hahahaha i knew i would throw you off guard one day... its like welcoming a vampire into your home, im now indestructible o garlic and wooden stakes into my heart pmsl .. you can run but you cant hide Gresh HEHEHEHE X


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie, flintys right with bring the rest up rather than bringing the strongest down. I think you will be suprised at how fast your lifts will go up. You have put in a good steady pace that if you keep going like that your gonna outgrow your rack in no time


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Greshie, flintys right with bring the rest up rather than bringing the strongest down. I think you will be suprised at how fast your lifts will go up. You have put in a good steady pace that if you keep going like that your gonna outgrow your rack in no time


Yes I know ! I shall take stock just after Christmas , now that I've almost got a year's training under my belt I have a better idea of achievable targets for next year.


----------



## Mingster

You could always sell your rack on ebay - they usually sell well - and upgrade to a 400kg one. Take at least 3/4 years to outgrow that beauty....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You could always sell your rack on ebay - they usually sell well - and upgrade to a 400kg one. Take at least 3/4 years to outgrow that beauty....


Yes that is the course I would probably take


----------



## Mingster

This beauty is rated up to 600kg

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/deluxe-commercial-power-cage.html


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> This beauty is rated up to 600kg
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/deluxe-commercial-power-cage.html


Yes it is a beauty , but it's too expensive and I think would be too big for the space available...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Yes it is a beauty , but it's too expensive and I think would be too big for the space available...


I know, but putting sensible to one side for a moment, it is a cracker and you'd be the envy of uk-m.

Flinty would beat a track to your door to give it a go lol....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I know, but putting sensible to one side for a moment, it is a cracker and you'd be the envy of uk-m.
> 
> *Flinty would beat a track to your door to give it a go lol.*...


Hmmm !


----------



## kites1664

Mingster said:


> Flinty would beat a track to your door to give it a go lol....


Be afraid, be very afraid... h34r:

Following on from what was said on the last page though Greshie, keep going with the lifts that are progressing, agree with what Flinty said about it. You hit the 100kg , no point in stopping now.


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid... h34r:
> 
> Following on from what was said on the last page though Greshie, keep going with the lifts that are progressing, agree with what Flinty said about it. You hit the 100kg , no point in stopping now.


Extra locks and bolts are being fitted to the doors and windows as I type !

Oh I'm not going to stop , next goal is 150 on the squats , but I need to get the lifts that are lagging up too, and I do find pushing up on the squats takes a lot of energy out of me ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hi, first time popping in here, well done on the squats, that's great going.

Oh and you have to buy that cage ,stuff the expense and build a bigger shed!! 

subbed


----------



## Greshie

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi, first time popping in here, well done on the squats, that's great going.
> 
> Oh and you have to buy that cage ,stuff the expense and build a bigger shed!!
> 
> subbed


Hi Ginger welcome aboard  any contributions are more than welcome !

Gym kit is in the garage actually , squeezed into a corner between the door to the kitchen , the door to the garden , the work bench , washing machine , cat litter tray, electric meters, and the mechanism for the electric garage door (which needless to say is rarely opened!) ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greshie said:


> Hi Ginger welcome aboard  any contributions are more than welcome !
> 
> Gym kit is in the garage actually , squeezed into a corner between the door to the kitchen , the door to the garden , the work bench , washing machine , cat litter tray, electric meters, and the mechanism for the electric garage door (which needless to say is rarely opened!) ....


Cheers. Ah the garage option, good choice. I'm moving house next year for a short while before moving again in to what I hope will be a house with a decent sized garage so I can get a good cage and kit in there. I think I want to do that though I'm not sure if i'll miss the overall buzz of the gym. Saying that I like it more when there's no other [email protected] in there so who knows?!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Extra locks and bolts are being fitted to the doors and windows as I type !
> 
> Oh I'm not going to stop , next goal is 150 on the squats , but I need to get the lifts that are lagging up too, *and I do find pushing up on the squats takes a lot of energy out of me *....


swap routine around from back to front mate....

this way your other lifts get your full energy and your goal will then be to maintain squats at end of workout but dont drop less than 100 kg... its like a new challenge with the same end goal ????


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> *Extra locks and bolts are being fitted to the doors and windows as I type* !
> 
> Oh I'm not going to stop , next goal is 150 on the squats , but I need to get the lifts that are lagging up too, and I do find pushing up on the squats takes a lot of energy out of me ....


Whats that to keep flinty in !!!!

An alternative route would be Chains and resistance bands. Although these only help with the top part of most exercises it is a way you could add weight or resistance to your current equipment without the rack failing so for squats you would have chains to the floor on the bar with a few plates attached so as soon as you move 1 inch up the weight increases as the plate is lifted off the floor. With that though you would need to start your squat from the hole ( low position )


----------



## Greshie

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. Ah the garage option, good choice. I'm moving house next year for a short while before moving again in to what I hope will be a house with a decent sized garage so I can get a good cage and kit in there. I think I want to do that though I'm not sure if i'll miss the overall buzz of the gym. Saying that I like it more when there's no other [email protected] in there so who knows?!


Make sure the garage has power and light, and also if possible is directly attached to the house ... makes life a great deal easier  . I find having the gym 'on site' makes working out easier to fit into the day's routine, can get through the workout more quickly (no waiting around for kit / distractions etc) downside is you need to be self disciplined and comfortable being by yourself ....


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 7th December*

It's the day I've decided to complete my Christmas shopping regardless of the wind and rain!

Took Flinty's advice (would anyone dare otherwise ? :lol: ) and changed the order of the workout, and felt good afterwards so I think was beneficial 

Over and Backs :- [email protected] [email protected]

six ways:- 1x10 & 1x12 @ 4.5

Hang swings:- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:[email protected]

hammer curls:- [email protected]

Deadlift :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Bench Press:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:[email protected] [email protected]

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Lower back was grumbling for a while afterwards but that seems to have passed. Upped weights on the Over and Backs, squats , and have got back to 90 on the deadlifts.


----------



## DiggyV

Good work fella, more improvements even with squats at the end! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 7th December*
> 
> It's the day I've decided to complete my Christmas shopping regardless of the wind and rain!
> 
> Took Flinty's advice (would anyone dare otherwise ? :lol: ) and changed the order of the workout, and felt good afterwards so I think was beneficial
> 
> Over and Backs :- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> six ways:- 1x10 & 1x12 @ 4.5
> 
> Hang swings:- [email protected]
> 
> crossbody hammer:- [email protected]
> 
> bicep curls:[email protected]
> 
> hammer curls:- [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:[email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Lower back was grumbling for a while afterwards but that seems to have passed. Upped weights on the Over and Backs, squats , and have got back to 90 on the deadlifts.


Brilliant work mate , back grumbling because your entering into the realms of working yourself harder mate , it will only get stronger and stronger pal. glad it helped, looks like you have dug deep and had a great session mate

Im more than happy with them figures .....


----------



## Mingster

Well done Greshie, you'll soon be able to squat Flinty's bodyweight:whistling:

Never know when that might come in handy:lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Well done Greshie, you'll soon be able to squat Flinty's bodyweight:whistling:
> 
> Never know when that might come in handy:lol: :lol:


will you stop encouraging me please lol X


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 9th December*

Everything is now still and it has stopped raining (for the time being)

Mixed up the routine again

Good mornings:- [email protected]

dumbell rows:- [email protected]

Lat pulldowns :- [email protected] [email protected]

chin ups :- 3x15

Military press:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

*Notes:*:- all good, nice short session. New set of plates being delivered tomorrow


----------



## Tassotti

ooh New plates! What ya getting Greshei?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> ooh New plates! What ya getting Greshei?


oh just another 50kg's worth to tide me over until the middle of next year or so :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> oh just another 50kg's worth to tide me over until the middle of next year or so :lol:


Nice!!


----------



## flinty90

nice one gresh keep putting the time in mate , its definitely coming along nicely !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> nice one gresh keep putting the time in mate , its definitely coming along nicely !!!


Don't worry I shall be , though I'm going to have a week off between Christmas and New Year to think about the 5x5's ....


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Don't worry I shall be , though I'm going to have a week off between Christmas and New Year to think about the 5x5's ....


well mate in the line of what your doing the 5x5 would be a good progression for you i think... especially now your getting some meat on your basic lifts mate !!! you will fly up on that programme i think


----------



## kites1664

New plates ....oohhhh nice......

5x5 should be good for you, go for it.

Thinking of a week off myself over xmas, as gym is closed for most of it and rather than stress myself out about not training it might be easier to have a week off.


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> New plates ....oohhhh nice......
> 
> 5x5 should be good for you, go for it.
> 
> Thinking of a week off myself over xmas, as gym is closed for most of it and rather than stress myself out about not training it might be easier to have a week off.


I think it's good to have a break every now and again ... provides a rest and recharges the batteries


----------



## Guest

Nice session mate, nice preparation with an extra 50kg waiting for you 

Hopefully another 50kg will be due in the not so distant future 

Night mate.


----------



## Glassback

Ha quality so you did hit the 100kg lift before Santa came after all, nice.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Ha quality so you did hit the 100kg lift before Santa came after all, nice.


Yep on the squats  still working on the deadlift ! Hope you are well and training hard


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 11th December *

Yes that's right it's Sunday and not Monday ... so those who follow my journal needn't panic that either you or me have forgotten which day it is!

This week's schedule is looking quite busy tomorrow and Wednesday so decided to change training days to today, Tuesday, and Thursday.

Weighed in at 69.4kg this afternoon

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench Press:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (each leg)

calf raises:- [email protected] (each leg)

barbell incline:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] intersperced with 1x10 Pushups each hands on bench, flat on floor, hands on floor.

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

*Notes:-* Kept everything steady today, expect some weight increases later in the week  . Off for a soak in the bath . now.. and then will decide what to do with some cold roast beef from last night


----------



## Tassotti

Nice workout G.

V Strong lunges - impressed!


----------



## flinty90

nice one Gresh that is some heavy lunges mate brill effort !!!


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Nice workout G.
> 
> V Strong lunges - impressed!


Yes and I can go quite low too !

As far as I can see I can squat over 100kg now so Lunging at 68kg isn't a huge issue, its a question of keeping balance and building up to lunging low during the reps


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> Yes and I can go quite low too !
> 
> As far as I can see I can squat over 100kg now so Lunging at 68kg isn't a huge issue, its a question of keeping balance and building up to lunging low during the reps


I can't lunge anywhere near that without falling over..You're doing really well with them


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Yes and I can go quite low too !
> 
> As far as I can see I can squat over 100kg now so Lunging at 68kg isn't a huge issue, its a question of keeping balance and building up to lunging low during the reps


if your lunging 68 you should be squattin 130 minimum X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> if your lunging 68 you should be squattin 130 minimum X


Oh you think so do you !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Oh you think so do you !


yes mate , ok 120 kg definitely ....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 13th December*

Out of bed at some godawful hour in the morning (well 7:30am actually  ... but I've done my fair share of crack of dawns in my lieftime ) need to get today's workout done and dusted , had a 'phone call last night from my odd job man , he wants to come and sort my guttering today .....

Over and backs :- [email protected] [email protected]

six ways:- [email protected]

hang swings:- [email protected]

crossbody hammer:- [email protected]

bicep curls:- [email protected]

Hammer curls:- [email protected]

Military Press:- [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]

chin ups:- 3x15

squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:-* Mixed up the routines again, interesting that when I do the squats last I'm more inclined to up the weight . Failed on the last rep of the press, just couldn't get the bar much above my head

Right off to queue in the post office


----------



## flinty90

thats because your fully warm mate , in your mind you know its last exercise and your fired up ready to go....

nice to see weight creeping up each week though , thats how it should be going... im still very dubious that your not pushing yourself to the max though mate...

if your weight has gone up to 105 and your still managing the full 5 reps ...

your 2 x 102.5 really should hev been

1 x 5 @102.5

1 x 5 @ 105

1 x whatever at 107.5 and so on ...

just my 10 penneth, you are still making progress mate i will give you that, but personally i wouldnt do the same weight twice if you know you can go up and still get full reps , if you know what im saying brother XX


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 13th December*
> 
> Out of bed at some godawful hour in the morning (well 7:30am actually  ... but I've done my fair share of crack of dawns in my lieftime ) need to get today's workout done and dusted , had a 'phone call last night from my odd job man , he wants to come and sort my guttering today .....
> 
> Over and backs :- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> six ways:- [email protected]
> 
> hang swings:- [email protected]
> 
> crossbody hammer:- [email protected]
> 
> bicep curls:- [email protected]
> 
> Hammer curls:- [email protected]
> 
> Military Press:- [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> chin ups:- 3x15
> 
> squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:-* Mixed up the routines again, interesting that when I do the squats last I'm more inclined to up the weight . Failed on the last rep of the press, just couldn't get the bar much above my head
> 
> Right off to queue in the post office


Good to see the weights still increasing buddy, good work there 5% up since your breakthrough! :thumb:

Flinty has a point as well, 5 x 102.5, 5 x 105, 5 x 110 would have been good to see! :lol:


----------



## kites1664

Well done Greshie, keep at it


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 15th December*

Not really in the zone this morning for some reason

Good Mornings:- [email protected]

Dumbbell Rows:- [email protected]

Lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

Deadlift:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Bench press:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Deadlift working sets were a struggle. On the bench press struggled with the 1st working set so deloaded on subsequant sets. Found the squats hard going too. Still at least I have three days off over the weekend... !


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 15th December*
> 
> Not really in the zone this morning for some reason
> 
> Good Mornings:- [email protected]
> 
> Dumbbell Rows:- [email protected]
> 
> Lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> Bench press:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Deadlift working sets were a struggle. On the bench press struggled with the 1st working set so deloaded on subsequant sets. Found the squats hard going too. Still at least I have three days off over the weekend... !


Still a good final part to the session though Greshie. 6 weeks ago you would have been over the moon with that. It shows how you have come on, and what your expectations are. Good man!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 15th December*
> 
> Not really in the zone this morning for some reason
> 
> Good Mornings:- [email protected]
> 
> Dumbbell Rows:- [email protected]
> 
> Lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> Deadlift:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> Bench press:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Deadlift working sets were a struggle. On the bench press struggled with the 1st working set so deloaded on subsequant sets. Found the squats hard going too. Still at least I have three days off over the weekend... !


Still looks like a good session Greshie, bad days happen now and again, could be down to a million things. Next target's got to be deadlifting 100kg right?


----------



## Greshie

Ginger Ben said:


> Still looks like a good session Greshie, bad days happen now and again, could be down to a million things. Next target's got to be deadlifting 100kg right?


Right! but I've been struggling with the deads for quite a while so I can't see the 100kg happening anytime soon!


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Right! but I've been struggling with the deads for quite a while so I can't see the 100kg happening anytime soon!


I bet you could if Flinty was stood behind you! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greshie said:


> Right! but I've been struggling with the deads for quite a while so I can't see the 100kg happening anytime soon!


Not with that blo0dy attitude you wont! 

Deads are a hugely psychological lift I find. You really have to feel like you can rip the bar off the floor and don't spend too long preparing your stance, grip etc. As soon is it feels comfy pull it. Obviously you need to get it right but I see a lot of people getting ready for a big lift and they fanny about with their grip, feet positioning etc for about 5 mins by which time they have lost their focus and psyched themselves out of it.

Not saying you are a grip fannier, I can't quite tell through the little hole in your garage I watch you from but that positive attitide towards it is key!


----------



## flinty90

Hey Greshie, well done mate , you do sound a bit down today pal. i hope your not you have still done a good workout. so nothing to be down or peed off about brother..

have your 3 days rest and then hit it hard again mate on monday or sunday whenever you train ....

whats your food intake been like last few days mate ????


----------



## Greshie

Ginger Ben said:


> Not with that blo0dy attitude you wont!
> 
> Deads are a hugely psychological lift I find. You really have to feel like you can rip the bar off the floor and don't spend too long preparing your stance, grip etc. As soon is it feels comfy pull it. Obviously you need to get it right but I see a lot of people getting ready for a big lift and they fanny about with their grip, feet positioning etc for about 5 mins by which time they have lost their focus and psyched themselves out of it.
> 
> Not saying you are a grip fannier, I can't quite tell through the little hole in your garage I watch you from but that positive attitide towards it is key!


It's certainly true about psychology. reverse grip helped today I think but I have to pysche myself up for each rep on the working set



flinty90 said:


> Hey Greshie, well done mate , you do sound a bit down today pal. i hope your not you have still done a good workout. so nothing to be down or peed off about brother..
> 
> have your 3 days rest and then hit it hard again mate on monday or sunday whenever you train ....
> 
> whats your food intake been like last few days mate ????


Diet isn't bad though I've probably slipped slightly in the amount I'm eating. Breakfast is oats/banana/whey whizzed up with 250ml milk and two hard boiled eggs, lunch has slipped a bit - today will be half a pizza with an apple and some bread pudding I made at the weekend (to use up all the left over crusts - I freeze bread as I don't eat huge amounts of it) .. also make a lot of home made soup in the winter from chicken bone stock adding vegetables and lentils and diced potatoes - very chunky which I have for lunch. Then diner during the week is normally chicken - one day roast , then subsequent days cold/ curried etc. Weekends is muesli and toast for breakfast , lunch as above , and dinner will be some sort of joint , either pot roast with veg or oven roast with veg . This weekend it's bacon which will be boiled. On training days I have a milk/whey shake after training and also last thing at night , and similarly usually last thing at night on non training days.


----------



## flinty90

ok mate just seeing if your diet might be whats making you feel a little bit more lethargic and not as up and at them... how are you feeling in general mate is life ok ?? are ya stressed out about anything, or did you just feel like your head wasnt in the game today ???

sorry for all the questions , just trying to help mate , i want my little soldier up and at them X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> ok mate just seeing if your diet might be whats making you feel a little bit more lethargic and not as up and at them... how are you feeling in general mate is life ok ?? are ya stressed out about anything, or did you just feel like your head wasnt in the game today ???
> 
> sorry for all the questions , just trying to help mate , i want my little soldier up and at them X


Had a good night's sleep but woke up feeling tired this morning. Am a little stressed about something that is going on but that should resolve itself by the new year, also slightly worried about my Mum's health (She's 84 ) , so these things will niggle away even though I may not be consciously thinking about them.


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Had a good night's sleep but woke up feeling tired this morning. Am a little stressed about something that is going on but that should resolve itself by the new year, also slightly worried about my Mum's health (She's 84 ) , so these things will niggle away even though I may not be consciously thinking about them.


Ah well there you go then mate.... chin up pal, you know where we are if ya ever need to vent brother !!!

not that you would probably ever want to vent to me haha, but the offer is always there mate , i mean that X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Ah well there you go then mate.... chin up pal, you know where we are if ya ever need to vent brother !!!
> 
> not that you would probably ever want to vent to me haha, but the offer is always there mate , i mean that X


  xx


----------



## Mingster

We've discussed the psychological aspects of this before Greshie, so I know that you know the score. You only have to watch Tass and his big lift the other day to appreciate how true that this can be. I remember as a young kid how the older lads used to jump out of this tree where we had a swing, and I couldn't bring myself to do it. Eventually I did, and thereafter I couldn't understand why I hadn't done it sooner as it was so easy.

Just do it Gresh, jump out of that tree. Achieve today. You can always consolidate tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 19th December*

And what a wet and dismal Monday it is, looks like we had snow overnight which has turned to rain , everywhere looks sodden

Lunges:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

calf raises:- [email protected]

barbell incline/push ups (The Flinty mix) [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x10 hands on bench 1x10 flat on floor 1x10 feet on bench

twist press:- [email protected]

barbell flys:- [email protected]

military press :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

chin ups 3x15

squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Notes:- Failed on the second working set of the military press so deloaded on the last set. Marginal increase in the last squat set , note though that I now consider 100kg a warmup set 

Had a great weekend , Barnardo's do on Friday night , then a party and stop over on Saturday. Yesterday was a beautiful crisp clear sunny day , the friends I stayed with have a house that overlooks the Solway Firth and we could see right over the Firth to the snow covered mountains of the Lake District , had nice lunch , then afternoon tea at one of their neighbours and more spectacular views......................


----------



## Rob68

Haha i like you now class 100kg as your warm ups on squats gresh ,nice going on the workout :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Nice work mate!

Sounds like a good weekend too


----------



## flinty90

good session Greshie.. nice to see your weights popping up there slowly slowly creeping up its all very good !!!


----------



## kites1664

Nice one there pal, 100kg just a warm up now, love it....and you were only aiming to do 100kg by xmas a few weeks ago. Great improvement, well done


----------



## Mingster

Greshie aka The Dumfries Tom Platz. Has a certain ring to it mate.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Greshie aka The Dumfries Tom Platz. Has a certain ring to it mate.


MOre like fcukin Gail Platts pmsl !!!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Greshie aka The Dumfries Tom Platz. Has a certain ring to it mate.


I wish


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> MOre like fcukin Gail Platts pmsl !!!


Hrmmph ! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 21st December*

wey hey 

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bench Press:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- 2x52.5 1x55

Deadlift:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

over and backs:[email protected] [email protected]

six ways:- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.5

bicep curls:- 2x10 @ 10.3 (each arm)

crossbody hammer:- [email protected] (each arm)

*Notes:-* Pleased with the deadlifts , almost there ! the last set of the bench was a bit of a struggle. Ditched a couple of the ancillery exercises.

Thinking about madcows 5x5 I recall seeing a spreadsheet on a website where you could put in your current lifts and it would then work out the program, anyone any ideas where this is ?

And finally ,tip of the week:- Don't buy cheap cat litter tray liners ......


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 21st December*
> 
> wey hey
> 
> Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Bench Press:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- 2x52.5 1x55
> 
> Deadlift:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> over and backs:[email protected] [email protected]
> 
> six ways:- 1x10 1x12 @ 4.5
> 
> bicep curls:- 2x10 @ 10.3 (each arm)
> 
> crossbody hammer:- [email protected] (each arm)
> 
> *Notes:-* Pleased with the deadlifts , almost there ! the last set of the bench was a bit of a struggle. Ditched a couple of the ancillery exercises.
> 
> Thinking about madcows 5x5 I recall seeing a spreadsheet on a website where you could put in your current lifts and it would then work out the program, anyone any ideas where this is ?
> 
> And finally ,tip of the week:- Don't buy cheap litter tray liners ......


AND greshie wakes up , and makes the whole world fcukin have it.... nice one mate !!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice work Greshie


----------



## DiggyV

Nice workout, I may have missed it before but is that 107.5 a new PB? well done, the old 110 is looking, as is the 100K Dead by the looks of it. Good work! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Nice workout, *I may have missed it before but is that 107.5 a new PB?* well done, the old 110 is looking, as is the 100K Dead by the looks of it. Good work! :thumb:


Yep on both squats and deads


----------



## kites1664

great going there, smashing it all over the place at the moment.


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> great going there, smashing it all over the place at the moment.


Wednesday seems to be my best day for workouts usually


----------



## kites1664

Greshie said:


> Wednesday seems to be my best day for workouts usually


I know what you mean there, mondays always seem best for me, and fridays always seem harder, guess its the rest time. glad to hear you have a best day though and not me just being odd..


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> I know what you mean there, mondays always seem best for me, and fridays always seem harder, guess its the rest time. glad to hear you have a best day though and not me just being odd..


Now come on mate no fcuker said you werent ODD lol !!!


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> Now come on mate no fcuker said you werent ODD lol !!!


Rearrange these words....kettle, black, pot

cheecky Fecker:tongue:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 23rd December*

And the last training session before the new Year and the last session of the current regime 

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chin Ups:- 3x15

Military Press:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

lat pulldowns:- [email protected]

good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]

Dumbbell rows :- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Nice short routine so went for it on the squats, bowed good and low on the good mornings and struggled slightly on the last set of the Press.

Also weighed mysaelf 67.2 which is a bit of a disappointment considering the other week I was 69.4, however diet has slipped, and unlike quite a few on here it's much easier for me to lose weight than to gain it, however having said that I'm still at least 2 kilo heavier than I was at the beginning of the year.

Sometime next week I shall do an "end of term" report and also post up the new regime (once I've researched it that is! )

In the meantime Merry Christmas to everyone who has been following this thread and who have taken the time to contribute with suggestions and advice, and lets look forward to success in 2012 xx


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Friday 23rd December*
> 
> And the last training session before the new Year and the last session of the current regime
> 
> Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Chin Ups:- 3x15
> 
> Military Press:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> lat pulldowns:- [email protected]
> 
> good mornings:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Dumbbell rows :- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:*- Nice short routine so went for it on the squats, bowed good and low on the good mornings and struggled slightly on the last set of the Press.
> 
> Also weighed mysaelf 67.2 which is a bit of a disappointment considering the other week I was 69.4, however diet has slipped, and unlike quite a few on here it's much easier for me to lose weight than to gain it, however having said that I'm still at least 2 kilo heavier than I was at the beginning of the year.
> 
> Sometime next week I shall do an "end of term" report and also post up the new regime (once I've researched it that is! )
> 
> In the meantime Merry Christmas to everyone who has been following this thread and who have taken the time to contribute with suggestions and advice, and lets look forward to success in 2012 xx


Is that ANOTHER PB that you slipped in ether Greshie? 110Kg on the squat - well done mate. Merry Christmas to you as well mate, and hope 2012 brings all you wish for. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Is that ANOTHER PB that you slipped in ether Greshie? 110Kg on the squat - well done mate. Merry Christmas to you as well mate, and hope 2012 brings all you wish for. :thumb:


It is indeed


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> It is indeed


 :bounce:


----------



## kites1664

have a great xmas Greshie, look forward to seeing what you do in the new year.


----------



## flinty90

Hey Gresh , well done mate on squeezing eery last drop out of that today and getting 110.. i hope you have a great christmas break and a great new year mate, Up a notch next year mate and we get this game rolling big time ok ...

My man of the year on the forum personally mate , think you have done cracking ( seriously) well done XX


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Hey Gresh , well done mate on squeezing eery last drop out of that today and getting 110.. i hope you have a great christmas break and a great new year mate, Up a notch next year mate and we get this game rolling big time ok ...
> 
> My man of the year on the forum personally mate , think you have done cracking ( seriously) well done XX


Thank you Flints .....  and hope you have a great Christmas too xx


----------



## Tassotti

Your squats are just flying up now G !

Have a great Christmas and New Year

2012 - Onwards, Upwards :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Your squats are just flying up now G !
> 
> Have a great Christmas and New Year
> 
> 2012 - Onwards, Upwards :thumb:


I know ! I've even surprised myself a little !


----------



## Mingster

Tremendous progress over the year there mate. Helping to keep the flag flying for the mature and sensible lol members of the board:thumbup1: Have a great Christmas Greshie, and onward and upwards in the New Year. Who knows what fantastic things you will achieve? :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I know ! I've even surprised myself a little !


you shouldnt be surprised mate, you have fcukin earned it.. you havent ben given any of it mate you have worked hard for it, dont ever be suprised at what you can achieve mate , just be happy that you worked your a$$ off and achieved it !!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Hope you had a good christmas Greshie


----------



## flinty90

is this journal dead now greshie ??? you starting another in new year mate ??


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Hope you had a good christmas Greshie


Hi Lee , yes I did thank you  ... now hoping to get some R&R over the next few days !


----------



## Redbeard85

Enjoy that bro...well deserved I recon :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Enjoy that bro...well deserved I recon :thumb:


Feeling knackered at the moment ! :yawn:

Just working out what I'll be doing in the new year ... reckon Strong Lifts 5x5 is a good contender


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Feeling knackered at the moment ! :yawn:
> 
> Just working out what I'll be doing in the new year ... reckon Strong Lifts 5x5 is a good contender


hello am i fcukin invisible you cnut ??? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> hello am i fcukin invisible you cnut ??? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Oh sorry Flints ... didn't see your post :001_tt2: ... haven't decided whether to continue with this journal or start a new one ....


----------



## Redbeard85

Start a new one for your new routine mate if you want...and keep this one for the nonsence, lol!! on an note 5x5 is perfect mate :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie your a beast !!!!!

Great workouts there and your deads are going real good. well done


----------



## kites1664

Let me know if you do start a new journal Greshie, I'll keep an eye out of course, but pm if you do, have really enjoted your progress so far, well done and smash it next year.


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> Let me know if you do start a new journal Greshie, I'll keep an eye out of course, but pm if you do, have really enjoted your progress so far, well done and smash it next year.


Will do


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 1st January 2012 *

*Firstly Happy New Year All , and hope everyone had a great Christmas*

As I've already said , from tomorrow (hopefully) I shall be doing the Strong Lifts 5x5 routine for the next 12 weeks. Just to recap , this routine is based on 3 workouts a week using an A B A sequence

Routine A = Squats , Bench Press, Barbell Rows

Routine B = Squats , Overhead Press , Deadlift

I found the spreadsheet where you plug in your current lifts and from those it works out the starting weights and the progression, so I shall be starting with 55kg for Squats , 27kg for Bench , and since I've not been doing rows I've estimated 30kg for those. Overhead is 20 and deads 47.5. These weights increment by 2.5kg on every session , therefore by March 23rd all being well I should have reached 142.5 squats , 70 bench, 62.5 press , 72.5 on the rows, and 132.5 on the deads.

Am really looking forward to doing these basic compounds.

Scheduled to start tomorrow morning though at the moment I am sitting on the sofa totally knackered after spending the day re-tiling the bathroom , I've spent two days on it so far and still have more to do tomorrow as well as the grouting and then sorting out and tiling the bath panel and then fitting a new vanity unit and taps and waste and bath screen for the shower and new floor and do something with the polystyrene ceiling tiles (yes I know I shaould have taken them off as the first task, but they will be done towards the end!)....................................................

So in my knackered state I thought I would reflect on the last year:

I started keeping proper records from the 14th Feb , at which point my lifts were as follows:-

Squats :-37.5

Bench 32.5

Press:- 30

Deads:- 40

Rows:- 40

On the week of 19th December my final lifts were

Squats:- 110

Bench:- 55

Press:- 41

Deads:- 95

Rows:- n/a

As can be seen some weights have shot up further than others , I did have problems with shoulder pains which affected both Bench and Press and there was a period where I had to deload and slowly work back up again. I think taking cod liver oil tablets has helped with joints , though I still notice my left arm is weaker than my right.

During the last few months I mixed up basic compounds with isolations , and in hindsight this was a mistake as some sessions became rather long and tiring, especially when I began to hit the big time (relatively speaking :lol: ) with deads and squats; I shan't do a mix like this again.

Diet has also been awkward , unlike what appears to be the majority on this forum , I find it easier to lose weight than to gain it . In February I weighed 66.1kg and on the 19th December I weighed 67.2 , but this masks quite a yoyo , early in December I was up to 70kg . At one stage I was quite rigorous about my food intake , but ended up getting tired of tuna, pasta, chicken , tuna, pasta, chicken, chilli, so now I am more relaxed , though I do stick to the same breakfast during the week , milk, banana, oats and whey , all whizzed together and two boiled eggs, I also have further milk/whey shakes during the day, but other than the aforesaid cod liver oil tab, a multi vit tab, and vit D / calcium tab I don't take any other supplements.

So after a year how do I feel ? Stronger for a start , quite alot stronger actually, body shape has changed slightly and I look more muscled , but still have a long way to go. Of course strength does not equate to stamina, which is a little unfortunate!

Anyway lets see how I get on with Strong Lifts ....................


----------



## Mingster

All the best with this Greshie:thumb: Keeping it simple is the way to go for you I'm sure. Regular, measurable progression and some quality gains in strength await you.


----------



## nogger

All the best Mr G....Watching as always..sounds a good workout plan,if you can get to them numbers at the end or even close will be a great achievement.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> All the best Mr G....Watching as always..sounds a good workout plan,if you can get to them numbers at the end or even close will be a great achievement.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## sutmae

Go for it. I'm at the end of week 8 and whilst i've had a hiccup on the squats due to injury i've really enjoyed this routine. Quite satisfying watching the weights go up and whilst it can feel quite light at the start they soon ramp up.

Good luck.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 2nd January*

*Week One , day 1 Strong Lifts* , and I don't believe it ! I bet I'm the only person in the UK who has not put on weight over Christmas 67kg dead this morning !

Squats:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench:- warm ups:- [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- no warmups working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This was most genteel in it's gentleness, didn't even break into a sweat, but I can see how it will very soon ramp up. Chest feels worked out , think I got the form on the rows correct.

Must remember to order some more whey later today.

Two boiled eggs and a cup of coffee then back to tiling the bathroom... which I am now getting a little bored with...............

Had a result on eBay last night , my shower unit works perfectly well and is good , but the front cover has gone yellow, so I have been debating whether to change it , specially since it will be visible when the superduper folding glass bath screen replaces the current manky shower curtain, anyway I keyed in the model number , searched , and it brought up a replacement front cover for £12.50 inc P&P ... Yey !! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Tiling is very theraputic to me mate , but i guess thats why i did it for so long lol...

why you dropped your sqaut weights mate ???


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Tiling is very theraputic to me mate , but i guess thats why i did it for so long lol...
> 
> why you dropped your sqaut weights mate ???


Strong Lifts .... you start with lower weights than your previous best and build back up ....


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Strong Lifts .... you start with lower weights than your previous best and build back up ....


but why drop it so low ???

i cant understand this mate ... forgive me for my ignorance but

*your session today was this *

Squats:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] = 35 total reps @ average of 9.7 KG per rep

*you finished your last session before christmas at this *

*
*

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] = 28 total reps @ average of 21.69 kg per rep

Now personally i can not see for one minute why you would take that much of a step back mate. just on that example on the same exercise ???

you had form down correct,you were lifting good reps and good weights

Why drop it ??

im not trying to be rude mate and i am here to listen and learn still myself, can you just explain the reasoning behind it ?? or anyone else !!!


----------



## Tassotti

It does seem like you're going backwards for no reason.

Stronglifts was created from starting strength. Just continue from where you left off I reckon.

I'm no expert though so may be wrong


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 1st January 2012 *
> 
> *Firstly Happy New Year All , and hope everyone had a great Christmas*
> 
> As I've already said , from tomorrow (hopefully) I shall be doing the Strong Lifts 5x5 routine for the next 12 weeks. Just to recap , this routine is based on 3 workouts a week using an A B A sequence
> 
> Routine A = Squats , Bench Press, Barbell Rows
> 
> Routine B = Squats , Overhead Press , Deadlift
> 
> I found the spreadsheet where you plug in your current lifts and from those it works out the starting weights and the progression, so I shall be starting with 55kg for Squats , 27kg for Bench , and since I've not been doing rows I've estimated 30kg for those. Overhead is 20 and deads 47.5. These weights increment by 2.5kg on every session , therefore by March 23rd all being well I should have reached 142.5 squats , 70 bench, 62.5 press , 72.5 on the rows, and 132.5 on the deads.
> 
> Am really looking forward to doing these basic compounds.
> 
> Scheduled to start tomorrow morning though at the moment I am sitting on the sofa totally knackered after spending the day re-tiling the bathroom , I've spent two days on it so far and still have more to do tomorrow as well as the grouting and then sorting out and tiling the bath panel and then fitting a new vanity unit and taps and waste and bath screen for the shower and new floor and do something with the polystyrene ceiling tiles (yes I know I shaould have taken them off as the first task, but they will be done towards the end!)....................................................
> 
> So in my knackered state I thought I would reflect on the last year:
> 
> I started keeping proper records from the 14th Feb , at which point my lifts were as follows:-
> 
> Squats :-37.5
> 
> Bench 32.5
> 
> Press:- 30
> 
> Deads:- 40
> 
> Rows:- 40
> 
> On the week of 19th December my final lifts were
> 
> Squats:- 110
> 
> Bench:- 55
> 
> Press:- 41
> 
> Deads:- 95
> 
> Rows:- n/a
> 
> As can be seen some weights have shot up further than others , I did have problems with shoulder pains which affected both Bench and Press and there was a period where I had to deload and slowly work back up again. I think taking cod liver oil tablets has helped with joints , though I still notice my left arm is weaker than my right.
> 
> During the last few months I mixed up basic compounds with isolations , and in hindsight this was a mistake as some sessions became rather long and tiring, especially when I began to hit the big time (relatively speaking :lol: ) with deads and squats; I shan't do a mix like this again.
> 
> Diet has also been awkward , unlike what appears to be the majority on this forum , I find it easier to lose weight than to gain it . In February I weighed 66.1kg and on the 19th December I weighed 67.2 , but this masks quite a yoyo , early in December I was up to 70kg . At one stage I was quite rigorous about my food intake , but ended up getting tired of tuna, pasta, chicken , tuna, pasta, chicken, chilli, so now I am more relaxed , though I do stick to the same breakfast during the week , milk, banana, oats and whey , all whizzed together and two boiled eggs, I also have further milk/whey shakes during the day, but other than the aforesaid cod liver oil tab, a multi vit tab, and vit D / calcium tab I don't take any other supplements.
> 
> So after a year how do I feel ? Stronger for a start , quite alot stronger actually, body shape has changed slightly and I look more muscled , but still have a long way to go. Of course strength does not equate to stamina, which is a little unfortunate!
> 
> Anyway lets see how I get on with Strong Lifts ....................


Nice progression greshie. Especially with the squats and deads


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> but why drop it so low ???
> 
> i cant understand this mate ... forgive me for my ignorance but
> 
> *your session today was this *
> 
> Squats:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected] = 35 total reps @ average of 9.7 KG per rep
> 
> *you finished your last session before christmas at this *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] = 28 total reps @ average of 21.69 kg per rep
> 
> Now personally i can not see for one minute why you would take that much of a step back mate. just on that example on the same exercise ???
> 
> you had form down correct,you were lifting good reps and good weights
> 
> Why drop it ??
> 
> im not trying to be rude mate and i am here to listen and learn still myself, can you just explain the reasoning behind it ?? or anyone else !!!


Used a spreadsheet supplied by Strong Lifts to calculate the starting weights based on my current pb's, on each session you up the weights by 2.5kg therefore by week eight I'll be back up to 110kg and by week 12 should reach 142.5kg . The advice is to start light and build up , so that's what I shall do !


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> It does seem like you're going backwards for no reason.
> 
> Stronglifts was created from starting strength. Just continue from where you left off I reckon.
> 
> I'm no expert though so may be wrong


The specific advice is to start lighter than you finished off and build back up, remember I've gone from 3 sets to 5 sets , and will soon start feeling those two extra sets imo, I've used the spreadsheet supplied to calcualte the weights and would rather start conservatively than go heavier because I can and then stall a few weeks in.


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Used a spreadsheet supplied by Strong Lifts to calculate the starting weights based on my current pb's, on each session you up the weights by 2.5kg therefore by week eight I'll be back up to 110kg and by week 12 should reach 142.5kg . *The advice is to start light and build up , so that's what I shall do *!


OK mate you seem to be getting a bit touchy so i will bid you good luck, even though im sure starting light is for a beginner starting out mate and your by no means a beginner , maybe to stronglifts but not to weight training . i just think your wasting at least 5 weeks again by building up to where you are currently. but yes thats your choice mate

good luck !!!X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> OK mate you seem to be getting a bit touchy so i will bid you good luck, even though im sure starting light is for a beginner starting out mate and your by no means a beginner , maybe to stronglifts but not to weight training . i just think your wasting at least 5 weeks again by building up to where you are currently. but yes thats your choice mate
> 
> good luck !!!X


I do actually think the Strong Lifts program is aimed at people who have not squated 3 times a week in the past, but I decided to follow the routine as laid down rather than fiddle with it ....


----------



## Tassotti

Have you got a link to that spreadsheet G?


----------



## sutmae

Tassotti said:


> Have you got a link to that spreadsheet G?


Here you go mate. Or PM me your email and i'll send it to you.

http://stronglifts.com/free-stronglifts-5x5-report/


----------



## kites1664

good luck with it all Greshie, I guess you are keeping this Journal then?

The stronglifts does look good, was considering a switch to it myself, but have stuck to SS for another 3 months, will be very interesting to see how it goes for you over the next few months.

Just in case you fancy popping by, I have now started a new journal, link is on the old one.


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> good luck with it all Greshie, I guess you are keeping this Journal then?
> 
> The stronglifts does look good, was considering a switch to it myself, but have stuck to SS for another 3 months, will be very interesting to see how it goes for you over the next few months.
> 
> Just in case you fancy popping by, I have now started a new journal, link is on the old one.


Yes I decided to stick with this journal just for the sake of easiness. Will pop by your new journal 

There is still some stuff I need to read about Strong Lifts , was very tired these last few nights and the conversational style it was written in became irritating after a while !


----------



## david_w

looks good mate, bar speed while the weights are feeling light, 110kg of force on the 55kg squat!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 4th January*

*Stronglifts Workout B*

Squats:- warm ups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Press:- [email protected]

Deads :- warm ups:- [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Very odd doing the OHP with just the OLY bar , and didn't realise the difference between the Military and Overhead Press was the positioning of the feet!. Should have done another warm up set on the Deads just to get more of a workout.

Because the lifts are light at the moment I'm trying to concentrate on form. When I was squating 110kg I was just going to below parallel , today I made sure I went ass to ground on every rep, and boy did I know about it afterwards!, it made me think of the danger of chasing increases in weight at the expense of keeping good technique, it's obviously important to do both.

A busy day today ... The new vanity unit/sink and taps etc for the bathroom were delivered at 8am this morning (I'd only just got out of bed!) so I need to crack on to finish the grouting and sort out a bit of dodgy tiling. Then I need to sort out the old bath panel (a bit of laminated hard board) its going to be cut to create an access hatch to get at the bath taps and plumbing , then fixed back and tiled..... then I need to check the new taps and workout the plumbing bits I need and a trip to Homebase/Wickes to buy said bits ..............

Once I've got the heavy work of the bathroom out of the way I shall spend sometime thinking about diet... I need to increase calories but given I'm not lifting heavy at the moment it's not an urgent issue.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 4th January*
> 
> *Stronglifts Workout B*
> 
> Squats:- warm ups [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Press:- [email protected]
> 
> Deads :- warm ups:- [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Very odd doing the OHP with just the OLY bar , and didn't realise the difference between the Military and Overhead Press was the positioning of the feet!. Should have done another warm up set on the Deads just to get more of a workout.
> 
> Because the lifts are light at the moment I'm trying to concentrate on form. When I was squating 110kg I was just going to below parallel , today I made sure I went ass to ground on every rep, and boy did I know about it afterwards!, it made me think of the danger of chasing increases in weight at the expense of keeping good technique, it's obviously important to do both.
> 
> A busy day today ... The new vanity unit/sink and taps etc for the bathroom were delivered at 8am this morning (I'd only just got out of bed!) so I need to crack on to finish the grouting and sort out a bit of dodgy tiling. Then I need to sort out the old bath panel (a bit of laminated hard board) its going to be cut to create an access hatch to get at the bath taps and plumbing , then fixed back and tiled..... then I need to check the new taps and workout the plumbing bits I need and a trip to Homebase/Wickes to buy said bits ..............
> 
> Once I've got the heavy work of the bathroom out of the way I shall spend sometime thinking about diet... I need to increase calories but given I'm not lifting heavy at the moment it's not an urgent issue.


Hi Greshie - thought I'd pop back in and see how it's all going. I saw the debate over dropping the weights back again as you've switched programme and I can see why you would do this (i.e. following the instructions given with the SL 5x5 programme). My view is that this is totally your decision but (there had to be a but!) I do agree with Flinty and think you may have taken it back a step or two too far.

In your last squat session you did - Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Which is 5 sets of 5 at a minimum of 90kg. so effectively [email protected] is well within your grasp (you'd probably find it comfy). To drop back to 57.5 seems a bit extreme just to adapt to 2 more working sets. As I said it is your decision and by all means tell me to bugger off but I'd hate to see you set yourself back for no reason.

When I moved from a programme that didn't involve squatting 3 times a week on to SL 5x5 I dropped my squats back a bit too but not as low as the spreadsheet suggested as I felt it would be far too easy and boring. Given your previous squatting experience and weights etc I would have thought something like 5x5 at 75kg would be a sensible starting point for you. You will still probably get the reps easily which means you can still work on better form without worry but save yourself a few weeks of fannying about.

As I said up to you of course but thought I'd just chuck my two pence worth in 

Edit - the same is true of the other lifts!


----------



## Greshie

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi Greshie - thought I'd pop back in and see how it's all going. I saw the debate over dropping the weights back again as you've switched programme and I can see why you would do this (i.e. following the instructions given with the SL 5x5 programme). My view is that this is totally your decision but (there had to be a but!) I do agree with Flinty and think you may have taken it back a step or two too far.
> 
> In your last squat session you did - Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Which is 5 sets of 5 at a minimum of 90kg. so effectively [email protected] is well within your grasp (you'd probably find it comfy). To drop back to 57.5 seems a bit extreme just to adapt to 2 more working sets. As I said it is your decision and by all means tell me to bugger off but I'd hate to see you set yourself back for no reason.
> 
> When I moved from a programme that didn't involve squatting 3 times a week on to SL 5x5 I dropped my squats back a bit too but not as low as the spreadsheet suggested as I felt it would be far too easy and boring. Given your previous squatting experience and weights etc I would have thought something like 5x5 at 75kg would be a sensible starting point for you. You will still probably get the reps easily which means you can still work on better form without worry but save yourself a few weeks of fannying about.
> 
> As I said up to you of course but thought I'd just chuck my two pence worth in
> 
> Edit - the same is true of the other lifts!


You and Flints may have a point , I found the deads a bit light this morning ( though not the squats as I went ATG) . However I want to get the bulk of the work with the bathroom out of the way first before doing any review, though it has occurred to me to up by 5kg rather than 2.5kg for a while


----------



## Ginger Ben

Greshie said:


> You and Flints may have a point , I found the deads a bit light this morning ( though not the squats as I went ATG) . However I want to get the bulk of the work with the bathroom out of the way first before doing any review, though it has occurred to me to up by 5kg rather than 2.5kg for a while


Good idea to step up the increases a bit until you start to struggle then you can lower them but keep progressing :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 6th January*

*Strong Lifts "A"*

Squats :-Warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Wednesday's ATG squats ended up hobbling me! , by bedtime it was an effort to get up off the sofa , and all of yesterday I could feel the muscles, and this morning they still were twinging when I got up , hence the number of warmups and hence the working sets only went up by 2.5kg , ATG again, at the moment I don't feel too bad so with two days "rest" over the weekend I reckon by Monday I'll be ok.

next weeks starting weights are pencilled in at:-

Squats :- 65kg 5kg increase

Press:- 30kg 10kg increase

Deads:- 60kg 12.5kg increase

Bench:-35kg 5kg increase

Rows:-35kg 2.5kg increase

From there I'll probably go back to 2.5kg increases , though may jump the squats up a bit more as long as I can ATG properly.

Right busy day ahead ... brush teeth , switch off water and drain system , then (hopefully ) install new vanity unit/sink / taps in bathroom, I suppose I really ought to do the bath taps as well whilst the system is drained, but I think the vanity unit will be enough to cope with for one day, so a repeat performance is scheduled for tomorrow !


----------



## Greshie

*Update *..... after an epic struggle I have got as far as removing the old basin from the wall , cutting the water pipes (resulting in my mini pipe cutter snapping) and successfully fitting two snap fit isloating valves which DON'T LEAK now I've put the water back on :bounce: 

Next job is to cut a pipe void into the vanity unit.....

Legs don't feel too bad either


----------



## Mingster

I do enjoy an epic struggle lol. Can't say I've ever had one with a basin though. Can't wait till you wrestle with the vanity unit mate.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I do enjoy an epic struggle lol. Can't say I've ever had one with a basin though. Can't wait till you wrestle with the vanity unit mate.


 :lol:

vanity unit beaten into submission and is now installed, though I had huge problems with the push button waste and I'm still not completely 100% it's leak free ! :sad: :angry:


----------



## kites1664

Greshie said:


> :lol:
> 
> vanity unit beaten into submission and is now installed, though I had huge problems with the push button waste and I'm still not completely 100% it's leak free ! :sad: :angry:


You will know as soon as you have finished everything that stops you getting to it easily. :crying:


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> You will know as soon as you have finished everything that stops you getting to it easily. :crying:


Hmm thank you for that ! :lol:

I went to check a few minutes ago and found a pool of water underneath the trap, so I wiped it clean, then ran the tap , nothing, so I filled the bowl and emptied it , again nothing !, repeated both actions again and again nothing so I've left it for a while and will check again before I go to bed.....


----------



## Glassback

Greshie said:


> Hmm thank you for that ! :lol:
> 
> I went to check a few minutes ago and found a pool of water underneath the trap, so I wiped it clean, then ran the tap , nothing, so I filled the bowl and emptied it , again nothing !, repeated both actions again and again nothing so I've left it for a while and will check again before I go to bed.....


Howdy Greshie, happy new year buddy. Hope all is well your end my friend.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> Howdy Greshie, happy new year buddy. Hope all is well your end my friend.


And a happy new year GB ... glad to see you back on here  have looked in to your journal a couple of times recently

Came unstuck yesterday with the bathroom renovation when trying to replumb the bath, so my handyman is coming tomorrow to sort things out..... phew! He seems very confident he'll be able to get the old taps and waste trap off ... more confident than me after my struggles :lol:


----------



## Greshie

btw The above means Monday's training session will be later in the day rather than the morning .........


----------



## flinty90

i would have come to do it forya mate for the right mony of course lol X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i would have come to do it forya mate for the right mony of course lol X


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 9th January*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts B*

Late in the day , but my handyman has been here sorting the bathroom, bath taps and new waste fitted, and shower screen put up , he returns tomorrow afternoon to do a full water test and to seal the bath... so a good day , even if it took nearly two and a half hours to remove the old bath plug & waste... !

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Press:- warmups:- [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deads :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

*Notes*:- ATG on the squats is still a killer , if not quite the killer it was last week !. It's also surprising how much more effort 5 sets takes instead of 3 sets, even with these reduced weights.

I must also sort my diet asap, down to 66.5kilo this week :sad: thankfully all the heavy work in the bathroom is now just about finished , so I can start focusing elsewhere.


----------



## paul81

ahh the old 'handyman coming to sort out the plumbing'.....

sounds like a cheap porno..... :blink:


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> ahh the old 'handyman coming to sort out the plumbing'.....
> 
> sounds like a cheap porno..... :blink:


Nothing I do is cheap young man! ... well actually it does sound like cheap porno I suppose :lol: I'll bow to your greater knowledge of these things :whistling:


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Nothing I do is cheap young man! ... well actually it does sound like cheap porno I suppose :lol: I'll bow to your greater knowledge of these things :whistling:


ahh if i still had my old camera phone! :lol: :lol: the things i could have posted in the MA section


----------



## flinty90

i think i would actuall like to be taken to dinner by greshie.. im not gay but i reckon i could have a good night with him, i would give him a chance to impress me as a partner lol X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i think i would actuall like to be taken to dinner by greshie.. im not gay but i reckon i could have a good night with him, i would give him a chance to impress me as a partner lol X


 :wub: :blink: :w00t:  :devil2:


----------



## flinty90

come on greshie , am i not your type ???


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> come on greshie , am i not your type ???


Don't worry , my tastes are broad  xx


----------



## kites1664

Pops in to say hello, notices it's **** hour and leaves.....

Only kidding, theres a a few people I would like to meet on here as well, you 2 are in the mix, we are all over the country though, have to sort out a meet up later in the year though.


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Pops in to say hello, notices it's **** hour and leaves.....
> 
> Only kidding, theres a a few people I would like to meet on here as well, you 2 are in the mix, we are all over the country though, have to sort out a meet up later in the year though.


i dont want to meet greshie, i want to sleep with him lol !!!


----------



## Greshie

I'm often curious to see others members in the flesh (as it were) but keep on thinking I would need to be a great deal further on training wise than I am so at least I had a chance of looking the part in everyone elses company, though the truth is I have come along way since this time last year!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i dont want to meet greshie, i want to sleep with him lol !!!


... as long as you don't snore !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> ... as long as you don't snore !


i say sleep mate but dont think i will actually sleep.. i will spoon you and pull you up close to me mate give you a big flinty bear hug XX haha


----------



## kites1664

Greshie said:


> ... as long as you don't snore !


you won't hear him with the mask on.... h34r:


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> you won't hear him with the mask on.... h34r:


 :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Aww, it's getting all cuddly and sweet in here...I feel like a perv...keep talking please :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

lee85 said:


> Aww, it's getting all cuddly and sweet in here...I feel like a perv...keep talking please :rolleye: :lol:


were not here for your entertainment... now if you dont mind fcukin off we are in the middle of something lol !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> were not here for your entertainment... now if you dont mind fcukin off we are in the middle of something lol !!!


It's ok Lee , you can stay around if you wish .... after all it's my journal


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> were not here for your entertainment... now if you dont mind fcukin off we are in the middle of something lol !!!


..........................................it's like I'm not even here...shhhhhhhhhhh......... :drool: ..................


----------



## Rob68

Good to see you gone GOLD greshie :thumb: although i did think silver kind of suited you,in a silverhaired older person way :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 11th January*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts workout "A"*

Squats:- warm ups :- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Bench:- warm up:- [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- warm up:- [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- At the moment am incrementing by 5kg on the squats and the Bench , rows continuing at 2.5kg being more cautious with given I've never really done them successfully before. On Friday may jump 10kg on the deads to try to get in tandem with the squats as they always lagged behind when doing SS.

Another busy day .... need to tidy the garage and do some trips to the dump, then Homebase and Wickes for more stuff to complete the bathroom. Currently the bath is full of water whilst the sealant "goes off" so another wash at the sink last night and this morning .... looking forward to a nice soak in the bath later this afternoon


----------



## Mingster

Most people can do a bit more with their deads than their squat, but I could always squat more so there's no hard and fast rule with this, Gresh. Nice to see you settled into your routine and I'm sure you'll make it the success you did the last one. All the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Most people can do a bit more with their deads than their squat, but I could always squat more so there's no hard and fast rule with this, Gresh. Nice to see you settled into your routine and I'm sure you'll make it the success you did the last one. All the best:thumbup1:


Hope so ... enjoying the straightforward nature of the routine which means I can concentrate on form. The real efforts will come in a couple of weeks when I start to get near my last pb's

Re the squats and the deads , I'd like just a bit of a smaller gap between the two !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hope so ... enjoying the straightforward nature of the routine which means I can concentrate on form. The real efforts will come in a couple of weeks when I start to get near my last pb's
> 
> Re the squats and the deads , I'd like just a bit of a smaller gap between the two !


Yes mate. The timing of when you drop the increases will be very important. I would err on the side of caution with this if I were you. You don't want to be hitting a brick wall. It's best to keep the momentum going as long as possible.


----------



## kites1664

looking good there Greshie, where did you get to on squats and deads on SS, I have suddenly found Deads are moving ahead quickly while squats have slowed down a bit, but it seems to change from month to month.


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> looking good there Greshie, where did you get to on squats and deads on SS, I have suddenly found Deads are moving ahead quickly while squats have slowed down a bit, but it seems to change from month to month.


110 on squats and I think 90 or 95 on deads, always better with squats , hit a bit of a wall with deads which took a while to get through


----------



## kites1664

know that feeling, am finding it with bench and press at the moment, looks like you are enjoying the new program though.


----------



## Greshie

kites1664 said:


> know that feeling, am finding it with bench and press at the moment, looks like you are enjoying the new program though.


As I mentioned in my end of year report, I had shoulder joint pains which caused problems with both bench and press for quite a while, though I seem to be over that now ... due to fish oil tablets I reckon !

Yes I like this routine, good basic lifts and progression ....


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> As I mentioned in my end of year report, I had shoulder joint pains which caused problems with both bench and press for quite a while, though I seem to be over that now ... due to fish oil tablets I reckon !
> 
> Yes I like this routine, good basic lifts and progression ....


If the fish ils dont cut it Greshie, try adding in some Cissus. I have been using SuperCissus (brand name) and joints feel great - in fact better than they have for years TBH. I also have fish oils, but noticed the difference the cissus made...


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> If the fish ils dont cut it Greshie, try adding in some Cissus. I have been using SuperCissus (brand name) and joints feel great - in fact better than they have for years TBH. I also have fish oils, but noticed the difference the cissus made...


Thanks Diggs , I shall keep that in mind


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 13th January

Strong Lifts "B"

Squats:- warmups:- 1x5 with bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Press:- warm ups:- 1x5 with bar [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deads:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Notes

I noticed troday the grass is growing longer on the ATG squats :lol: . Got a twinge in my left shoulder on the Press again (and there was I saying on another thread I'd sorted the problem !) , can't workout if its the joint or the muscle , I think it's probably muscle.

Nice frosty sunny day here today , have lots of little bits on the bathroom to do, need to grout the fixed part of the bath panel and sort out the access cover to the plumbing, put up a new toilet roll holder etc, fill some holes in the wall ready for painting, and I've decided to leave the polystyrene tiles on the ceiling alone, it's just going to be too much hassle to get them off so may cove to make the edges look neater, then on Sunday I'm hoping to lay the floor, not a big job but will be awkward around the toilet pan and waste.................*


----------



## Guest

Have fun with those jobs mate!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> *Friday 13th January
> 
> Strong Lifts "B"
> 
> Squats:- warmups:- 1x5 with bar [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Press:- warm ups:- 1x5 with bar [email protected] working sets [email protected]
> 
> Deads:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> Notes
> 
> I noticed troday the grass is growing longer on the ATG squats :lol: . Got a twinge in my left shoulder on the Press again (and there was I saying on another thread I'd sorted the problem !) , can't workout if its the joint or the muscle , I think it's probably muscle.
> 
> Nice frosty sunny day here today , have lots of little bits on the bathroom to do, need to grout the fixed part of the bath panel and sort out the access cover to the plumbing, put up a new toilet roll holder etc, fill some holes in the wall ready for painting, and I've decided to leave the polystyrene tiles on the ceiling alone, it's just going to be too much hassle to get them off so may cove to make the edges look neater, then on Sunday I'm hoping to lay the floor, not a big job but will be awkward around the toilet pan and waste.................
> 
> *


*

Your diy has more of a write up than your training mr g :laugh:*


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Your diy has more of a write up than your training mr g :laugh:


I know ! but there is not alot to say at the moment .... I do need to turn some attention to diet and get back into lean bulk mode if I can , but more about that when I think about it next week !


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> I know ! but there is not alot to say at the moment .... I do need to turn some attention to diet and get back into lean bulk mode if I can , but more about that when I think about it next week !


Yeah who cares about that 

Are you using a coloured grout? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Yeah who cares about that
> 
> *Are you using a coloured grout? * :lol: * :lol:*


Good grief no ! :tongue:


----------



## nogger

Looks like a busy weekend....I've been and fetched my wood ready to lay the floor for my gym in the cave....Have a good weekend. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Looks like a busy weekend....I've been and fetched my wood ready to lay the floor for my gym in the cave....Have a good weekend. :thumbup1:


Enjoy !  My shoulder is really giivng me gyp so I've not done as much today as I would have liked, reckon it's a muscle as the ache goes up from my shoulder into my neck , making it very hard to turn without moving my whole body ... hopefully it will ease off over the weekend.... I had a quick soak in the bath and have some ancient ralgex to hand if required


----------



## Tassotti

Get a sports massage Gresh


----------



## Glassback

When the pain subsides look on you tube for the shoulder exercise just search 'shoulder broom handle' you should find it. I'd link it but on iPad which is a pain to do.





 here you go apologies I could only find miss piggy doing it. But this really helped me after pain went and helped prevent further issues.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> When the pain subsides look on you tube for the shoulder exercise just search 'shoulder broom handle' you should find it. I'd link it but on iPad which is a pain to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go apologies I could only find miss piggy doing it. But this really helped me after pain went and helped prevent further issues.


Thank you for this GB .... looks really useful , though I was rather hoping it would be Miss Piggy ........... ! Everything seems to have eased up over the weekend , I think unintended stretching exercises attaching coving to the bathroom ceiling yesterday helped a great deal :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 16th January*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts "A" day*

*
*

Very heavy frost this morning , but looks like a bright sunny day in store  , had to keep the heating on in the garage until the rows, usually it goes off half way through the squats. New sofa is scheduled for delivery later this morning and new floor to be laid in the bathroom today, though not quite certain yet how I'm going to navigate round the toilet and soil pipe yet!

*Squats**:*- warmups:- 1x5'20 [email protected]@60 [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

*Bench*:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Rows:*- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*
Notes:*- Shoulder muscle a lot better this morning, and good session, feel I've worked out without feeling knackered which is the aim of Strong Lifts . Expect to finish the bathroom on Wednesday , so then will turn attention to diet which has been fairly [email protected] recently.


----------



## Glassback

Hi Greshie - good news about shoulder. I do those exercises as an everyday stretch now. Quite impressive in keeping shoulders loose and strong especially for rugby where alot of people suffer with shoulder injuries.


----------



## Greshie

Hi GB , yes I suspect the stretching I did over the weekend putting coving up in the bathroom helped a great deal....


----------



## flinty90

nice work greshie are you feeling better on this routine ?? is it still messing with your mind that you have gone slightly backwards weight lifted wise ???

your getting back up there now though so thats good XX


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> nice work greshie are you feeling better on this routine ?? is it still messing with your mind that you have gone slightly backwards weight lifted wise ???
> 
> your getting back up there now though so thats good XX


Hi Flints , yes I like this routine a great deal, was never really worried about dropping the weights, even though it was rather drastic to begin with. it's a case of one step backwards , two steps forwards (eventually !). And even on the lower weights I can feel the benefit of the 5x5, I'm doing 25 reps instead of 15 (excluding warmups) and concentrating on form , thus squats are lower, and bench is far more focused on powering on the uplift . The press can still be a bit wobbly . and with the deads I now make sure I push my feet into the floor when I lift. The rows take a little bit of getting used to , because of the small weights I'm using I'm raising and lowering onto a stack of plates which can be a bit awkward at times. however hitting 40kg shortly so 2x10kg will be better.


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshies straight


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Greshies straight


you leave my greshie alone you big chinned cnut lol X


----------



## flinty90

nice work then greshie, as long as your enjoying it , and benefitting from it mate thats all that matters...

keep up the good work lover XX


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> Greshies straight


were you bord last night mate - there seems to be a post like this in most peoples journals.....


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> were you bord last night mate - there seems to be a post like this in most peoples journals.....


 :lol: not at 12:48 in the morning .... in ma bed fast asleep ! poor Fatso's finally lost it !


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 18th January*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

Squats:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

*Notes:- * Smooth workout this morning , made sure I went atg on the squats and have gone back to incrementing by 2.5kg each session now , no shoulder problems on the press ....

Bathroom floored laid on Monday and apart from a slight gap round one side of the toilet looks really good , shame I can't say the same for the edging beading which I did yesterday morning with "mixed" results, off to get some coloured filler, and if that doesn't improve things then some of the edging will have to be replaced 'cos it will spoil the overall appearance of the floor. Have the access hatch in the bath panel to make and tile which is the last big job, a further coat of paint on the walls and skirting , a new cistern handle to fit and a couple of light pulls ... then finito  ... at last !


----------



## retro-mental

Nice one on Getting your GOLD status greshie. how you finding the stronglifts ?


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Nice one on Getting your GOLD status greshie. how you finding the stronglifts ?


Hi Retro, enjoying the program , took quite a drop in weights to start with , but as I said earlier , the 5x5 means 25 reps instead of 3x5=15 on the working sets, therefore there is still an intensity which will build as the weights go back up . I like compound lifts and simple routines I don't have to think about too much and I can get through at a leisurely pace but without taking forever to complete.


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Hi Retro, enjoying the program , took quite a drop in weights to start with , but as I said earlier , the 5x5 means 25 reps instead of 3x5=15 on the working sets, therefore there is still an intensity which will build as the weights go back up . I like compound lifts and simple routines I don't have to think about too much and I can get through at a leisurely pace but without taking forever to complete.


Sounds like it suits you down to the ground. I think alot of people over complicate workouts and whilst some more complex type routines like wendlers can be great for advanced lifters things like Starting strength and strong lifts make great routines for the likes of me and you and other novice to intermediate lifters. you should always make gains this way. Wish i could do that routine too !!!!

You may have dropped weight but your total weight per session lifted will be more


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Sounds like it suits you down to the ground. I think alot of people over complicate workouts and whilst some more complex type routines like wendlers can be great for advanced lifters things like Starting strength and strong lifts make great routines for the likes of me and you and other novice to intermediate lifters. you should always make gains this way. Wish i could do that routine too !!!!
> 
> You may have dropped weight but your total weight per session lifted will be more


Exactly


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 20th January*

*
*

*
Stronglifts "A"*

*
*

*
*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

*Notes*:- making sure I go atg on the squats is beginning to tell, today's working sets got a little difficult towards the end. Otherwise bench and rows ok.

Still not finished the bathroom, deadline is now Sunday ! ..............


----------



## DiggyV

the weights are creeping up nicely there buddy, keep focussed I am sure you will keep pushing the up. how you finding the new routine?


----------



## paul81

good job concentrating on your depth G, been doing some of that lately myself. do my working sets then drop the weight a bit and do a few sets making sure i go below parallel.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> the weights are creeping up nicely there buddy, keep focussed I am sure you will keep pushing the up. how you finding the new routine?


Hi Diggs, am enjoying the simplicity and being able to concentrate on form, both because the weights are lower and there are fewer exercises to get through, I'm still well within my previous pb's so the testing time will be the middle of February when I start exceeding these.



paul81 said:


> good job concentrating on your depth G, been doing some of that lately myself. do my working sets then drop the weight a bit and do a few sets making sure i go below parallel.


Hi Pauly, yes indeed, Important to go below parallel to get the maximum benefit from the squats and also keeping good form.........

ps:- how is your back ?


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Hi Pauly, yes indeed, Important to go below parallel to get the maximum benefit from the squats and also keeping good form.........
> 
> ps:- how is your back ?


better, should be fine for next week, just in the process of searching for a belt online, seen one on ebay that looks like it could be okay, shall post in my journal and see what people think


----------



## flinty90

by a$$ to grass i hope you mean your actually sitting on your heels before ascending !!!

looking Godd lover boy, keep it up matey XX


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> by a$$ to grass i hope you mean your actually sitting on your heels before ascending !!!
> 
> looking Godd lover boy, keep it up matey XX


Trying to make sure I get down to my heels ..... a bit of an effort at times though :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Trying to make sure I get down to my heels ..... a bit of an effort at times though :lol:


I have a similar problem. Not so much getting down low, but getting back over my heels. I've got quite long thigh bones ( bambi) and always feel like I'm losing my balance if I go back so that my knees are behind my toes. Anyone else get this? Sorry to hijack your journal greshie! I may post this in the general section now that I've actually thought about it...


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> I have a similar problem. Not so much getting down low, but getting back over my heels. I've got quite long thigh bones ( bambi) and always feel like I'm losing my balance if I go back so that my knees are behind my toes. Anyone else get this? Sorry to hijack your journal greshie! I may post this in the general section now that I've actually thought about it...


No worries Chilli  to be honest I can't get right down over my heels otherwise I would topple backwards, so as long as I squat as far below parallel as possible I'm happy ...


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> No worries Chilli  to be honest I can't get right down over my heels otherwise I would topple backwards, so as long as I squat as far below parallel as possible I'm happy ...


Pussy X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Pussy X


Oi , I thought you were training today ???


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Oi , I thought you were training today ???


yes mate off in 10 minutes lover. you coming for a session lol X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> yes mate off in 10 minutes lover. you coming for a session lol X


I'd never say no , but you are quite a distance (or rather I'm quite a distance from anywhere !)


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I'd never say no , but you are quite a distance (or rather I'm quite a distance from anywhere !)


one day bro, i will travel to come and see ya for a session X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> one day bro, i will travel to come and see ya for a session X


I'd better tidy the garage then ready for the Flinty inspection.... and get on with the Strong Lifts programme so I can survive the pummelling I'll get :lol:

Also thinking ahead to the end of March (which in reality isn't so far away ) wondering what to do after the initial Strong Lifts programme is finished ... MadCows, Advanced Stronglifts , Wendlers ..?


----------



## strongmanmatt

How long have you been doing 5x5 Madcow is quiet a decent routine definitely.


----------



## Greshie

started strong lifts 5x5 at the beginning of Jan after doing starting strength ... it's a 12 week course so approx 9 weeks left, which sounds quite a way away but I need to think ahead ..... Ought to begin by deciding some goals I suppose ...


----------



## Glassback

The attention flinty gives you I'm not sure it's the "pummelling" you are expecting ha! X


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> started strong lifts 5x5 at the beginning of Jan after doing starting strength ... it's a 12 week course so approx 9 weeks left, which sounds quite a way away but I need to think ahead ..... Ought to begin by deciding some goals I suppose ...


i always thought stronglifts was in 5 parts mate ??? or is that wendlers , i thought i saw ewen mention this in a thread i will try and find it, saying how each part can last 6 months ???

i may be mixed up but i will try and refind that post X


----------



## flinty90

here you go greshie this is the post i saw ewen make so may be worth speaking to him bro X

Quote Ewen

i do wendlers and ed coan deadlift currently but have done the sl 5x5 and worked my way up , i find it was very effective also stick to it 100% it does say on there when to progress to next stage i think it has 5 stages so you could make each stage last 6 months minimum .


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i always thought stronglifts was in 5 parts mate ??? or is that wendlers , i thought i saw ewen mention this in a thread i will try and find it, saying how each part can last 6 months ???
> 
> i may be mixed up but i will try and refind that post X


Initial course is deffo 12 weeks , then there is an advanced version , not sure how long that runs for .......


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> here you go greshie this is the post i saw ewen make so may be worth speaking to him bro X
> 
> Quote Ewen
> 
> i do wendlers and ed coan deadlift currently but have done the sl 5x5 and worked my way up , i find it was very effective also stick to it 100% it does say on there when to progress to next stage i think it has 5 stages so you could make each stage last 6 months minimum .


Thanks for this  , there is no reason why the 12 weeks can't extended I suppose . I'll need to have a look at the SL web site .. and speak to Ewen...


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Thanks for this  , there is no reason why the 12 weeks can't extended I suppose . I'll need to have a look at the SL web site .. and speak to Ewen...


Yes mate definitely worth speaking to ewen !!!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 23rd January*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

*
*

Looks like it's going to be a decent day up here, have finally finished the bathroom (well there are some rough edges that need dealing with, pencllled those in for Wednesday) so need to tidy the garage and may take a trip into town to mouch round the charity shops, I want some coloured glass vases for the bathroom window cill..

Squats:- warmup sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

*Notes*:- The squats were hard this morning, struggled to get below parallel on the last set, but I shall persevere... went abit wobbly on the 4th set of the press, but I think that was because my breathing went out of sync. No issues with the deads . I think some progress pics are due by the end of this month .... ho hum!

Right off to make some soup using last week's chicken bone stock, then off for that wonder round town


----------



## Tassotti

This journal should have been called 'From Ground Force to Changing Rooms'


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> This journal should have been called 'From Ground Force to Changing Rooms'


It'll be back to Ground Force in a couple of months time :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

With the wobbling on the ATG squats try lowering the bar on your back and lining it with your center of gravity.When you go to the bottom people tend to lean forward then squat up with there toes but keeping the heals on the floor and pushing up with your hips should sort that. Try it light a few times and see.


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> With the wobbling on the ATG squats try lowering the bar on your back and lining it with your center of gravity.When you go to the bottom people tend to lean forward then squat up with there toes but keeping the heals on the floor and pushing up with your hips should sort that. Try it light a few times and see.


Thanks for this Retro, I'll check my form on this tomorrow


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Thanks for this Retro, I'll check my form on this tomorrow


Have a little look at these


----------



## Greshie

Thanks for these Retro ... just looked at the first vid at the moment , and definitely useful , I think most of the time I do drive with my hips but it's possible bad habits creep in so I shall be aware of this when I train tomorrow. Will look at the second vid later today


----------



## DontGetRude

Good to here your staying fit, after you increase reps increase wieght for gain as you proberly know. Been trying to get my oldman back into all this has he has lost motivation and now I'm bigger than he is. He's coming up to 50 I tell him he's still young and should keep it up.


----------



## Greshie

DontGetRude said:


> Good to here your staying fit, after you increase reps increase wieght for gain as you proberly know. Been trying to get my oldman back into all this has he has lost motivation and now I'm bigger than he is. He's coming up to 50 I tell him he's still young and should keep it up.


Cheers  tell your old man 50 is the new 40 so he has no excuse ! I started from scratch a year ago, hadn't lifted a weight in my life previously (other than the odd pack of potatoes in the supermarket! ) , so if I can do it and progress , anyone can !


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Thanks for these Retro ... just looked at the first vid at the moment , and definitely useful , I think most of the time I do drive with my hips but it's possible bad habits creep in so I shall be aware of this when I train tomorrow. Will look at the second vid later today


We all pick up bad habits and i doubt everyone does 100% correct form everytime. As the reps go on the form tends to diminish (< big word ). I tend to lift chest more than hips towards the end reps and never stick my ass out enough !!!!


----------



## UKLifter88

Greshie said:


> Budgetary considerations


Posh to English translation - I'm skint


----------



## Greshie

JammyGit said:


> Posh to English translation - I'm skint


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Your parcel was posted this morning, Gresh


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Your parcel was posted this morning, Gresh


Cheers mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Your parcel was posted this morning, Gresh


Ooh!


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Ooh!


 :lol: don't get too excited Chills , it's just a tub testforce that Ming had lying around, I mentioned in another thread I was interested to see if a test booster has any effect on training so Ming offered me this ... may as well have a go ...


----------



## flinty90

i have a booster for you gresh, you just have to bend over and smile , i will do the rest lol !!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

:whistling:That's ok greshie. None of my business. You don't have to explain yourself to me


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i have a booster for you gresh, you just have to bend over and smile , i will do the rest lol !!!


 :lol: I wondered when you would appear !


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> :whistling:That's ok greshie. None of my business. You don't have to explain yourself to me


 :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 25th January*

*
*

*
Stronglifts 'A'*

Squats:- warmups :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Todays workout was much easier than Monday, whether this was because Wednesday's are usually better than Monday or the fact that I came by a sample I-Force Nutrition "Plasma Hemavol Volumizer" pre workout which claims to increase stamina and strength I'm not sure. Anyway the squats were better, I concentrated on form as per Retro's post, and did the working sets without too much difficulty , although I just went below parallel on these rather than atg. No issues with the bench. The rows were slightly tougher , I shall have to check form on these for next time.

So what's on the agenda for today? Need to do the snaggings in the bathroom , mainly grouting and one small area by a switch that the paint brush missed!. Also need to continue tidying the garage, the idea I could do it in one afternoon was wildly optimisitic .. just got the work bench cleared and my tool boxes tidied on Monday... found things I'd forgotten I'd got and some bits I thought I had lost!.. and a nice pile of stuff being accumulated for a trip to the tip


----------



## DiggyV

Good work mate - good to see the progress again as the weeks go by.

How you finding the SL A/B programme?

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Good work mate - good to see the progress again as the weeks go by.
> 
> How you finding the SL A/B programme?
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Diggs , I'm enjoying the routine , good basic compounds , nice and straightforward. Managing so far to increase the weights each session (though I'm still below my previous pb's )


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 27th January*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

Half asleep this morning but here goes 

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set :- [email protected]

*Notes*:- The press was a struggle in the final two sets, especially the 4th, was hardly able to get the bar above my head , persevered and the 5th was marginally better. Squats and deads were fine.

Well it's photo time again:-



I think there is a small change from last time ( end of sept ) flexed more in Sept than I did this morning:-


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 29th January*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'A' ( start of week 5)*

Yes I know it's Sunday , but I may be out for most of tomorrow so am getting tomorrow's scheduled workout done today !

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets: [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This was a good session today, kept form and whilst I didn't struggle with any of the sets I knew I was working hard. Mingster kindly sent me a tub of Testforce2 last week and I've stacked this with G Bromo which is supposed to inhibit estrogen and was recommended to be used together in another thread so whether these are now kicking in and having an effect I'm not sure , have to say I'm not wanting to bonk like a rabbit (which is just as well considering the talent pool of local "rabbits" I would be interested in bonking is somewhat shallow!) , anyway the next workout is scheduled for Wednesday so it will be interesting to see how I get on then.

Generally I feel I am already benefitting from the Strong Lifts routine and will benefit more so by the end of the course.

Was supposed to review diet last week , but had to focus on other issues , so will definitely do so this week as I am very aware things have slipped quite considerably , this morning I weighed in at 66.6 kg which is not much better than a couple of weeks ago...

Also thinking ahead to the end of March when the current 12 week course ends , if all goes to plan I should be squatting and deading the maximum weight my power cage can handle. Unless circumstances dramatically change between now and then (something I am working on - finding a pt job , but I had a knock back last week on a position I thought I would be a no brainer for - didn't even get an interview :lol: ) I wont be able to afford the cost to change the cage or the monthly payments on Gym Membership so will have to change tack , use what I've got, and instead of focusing on Strength training , focus back on building "decorative" muscle .

Right! have had my post workout shake , so off to look at The Sunday Telegraph crossword


----------



## Mingster

Stimulate the body, stimulate the mind. I like the 'balance' in your day, Greshie.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 1st Feb*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts "B" *

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- 4x5 & [email protected] 42.5

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

*Notes*:- Whatever I had on Sunday wasn't there today, I did wake up feeling tired and a bit headachey, and I'm also a little anxious about a couple of personal things, though that is no different to Sunday. Squats and deads felt heavy though I kept decent form throughout. I struggled with the working sets on the Press as 42.5kg is too heavy, so form is poor and had a tendency to let the lift go out of control and the weight push my arms back and press down onto the base of my spine which is not clever. I need to check the Stronglifts website but I think I need to attempt the weight again in another two sessions , and if I still have problems then deload.

Lovely bright sunny day here , though very cold ... off to the post office in a while then not quite sure what I am going to do


----------



## TECH

Finally got round to having a good read through your journal. Squats are flying mate, impressed with 5x5 at 95kg, ATG every time? How are you finding Strong Lifts compared to Rippetoe SS?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Finally got round to having a good read through your journal. Squats are flying mate, impressed with 5x5 at 95kg, ATG every time? How are you finding Strong Lifts compared to Rippetoe SS?


erm no not ATG everytime unfortunately, when I get to the working sets I can only really go parallel, though I try to go below if possible. Squats and deads have always been ahead of bench and press for some reason, I reckon shoulder issues in the middle of last year held me back a bit.

Interesting you should ask about comparing Strong Lifts to SS... my feelings over the last few weeks is I am enjoying Strong Lifts more , this is possibly because I now have more experience of form and technique and what I'm doing, but also I muddied the waters with SS by introducing isolation exercises into the routine in the last part of 2011 which in hindsight was a mistake as everything became a bit of a slog by Christmas. Reverting back to basic compounds has been a relief, as was deloading , which was almost like taking a busman's holiday but driving a minibus instead of a double decker :lol: . What I like about both the routines is their overall simplicity and emaphasis on gaining strength , which is great for beginners I think.


----------



## TECH

Nice comparisons there. I must admit I have been tempted to add the odd isolation exercise to SS but have resisted. Compounds really are so much more enjoyable, they can make you feel like a strongman whilst only a beginner. Deloading must have been nice, taking that weight off and being able to focus so much on technique before upping the weight all over again. How do you feel your progress is going?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Nice comparisons there. I must admit I have been tempted to add the odd isolation exercise to SS but have resisted. Compounds really are so much more enjoyable, they can make you feel like a strongman whilst only a beginner. Deloading must have been nice, taking that weight off and being able to focus so much on technique before upping the weight all over again. How do you feel your progress is going?


Not sure to be honest, when I compare the pics at the start of the journal to those taken last week there is a very discernable improvement and change, but my age is against me which means progress is going to be slower, and I do have problems with diet (reminds me I must set aside time this week to sort a new one out) as I've said previously , I must be the only person on UK-M ,if not in the UK, who managed to lose weight over Christmas :lol: , I don't have a huge appetite and whilst I don't skip meals , the ones I have generally aren't very big, and although I supplement with protein shakes , it obviously isn't enough. But then again I am only about a year in to lifting weights and nothing happens overnight, it's a marathon rather than a sprint. I shan't do anything whilst I'm on Strong Lifts, but once I go on to building muscle, I am beginning to think perhaps a little bit of "assistance" might be beneficial


----------



## Tassotti

That testosterone booster stuff is a slippery slope..........................


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> That testosterone booster stuff is a slippery slope..........................


Does this make me your source?.... :innocent:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Does this make me your source?.... :innocent:


 :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 3rd February*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'A'*

*
*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Bench:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

*Notes*:- nothing really to report , it was a good session, far more in the zone than I was on Wednesday and the lifts though taking effort were achieved. This weekend* I WILL* sort out my diet, I know I have been saying this for a while but it has got to be done.

Overcast here today and not frosty, but the weather is supposed to be worsening with rain and snow forecast over the next week, well I suppose wintry conditions were due at some point !


----------



## Tassotti

Getting back to some decent weights now G :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Getting back to some decent weights now G :thumbup1:


certainly with the squats and deads , and the bench isn't far off my previous max of 51kg. Not finding the rows too difficult either (famous last words eh) so I'm hoping they'll invcrement at the same pace as the bench. Only real fly in the ointment is the press , where I had problems on Wednesday.... but we shall see.


----------



## Mingster

Yes mate, well done. You've got through the nitty gritty of the programme now and it's time to reap the rewards. You will be pushing on into uncharted waters shortly so it is very important that you do sort your diet out quickly. You will need extra nutrients to support your new levels of lifting and it would be disappointing to see you fail to progress as you should for want of a few calories and grams of protein.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 4th February*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

Another Sunday workout ....

Squats:- Warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Press:- Warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set :- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Not the easiest of sessions. Press was a disaster, on the first working set the weight above my head was pulling me back and compressing on the base of my spine, not good, so I deloaded to 40kg , and this was fine until the last set where I failed to get the bar much above my head. Deads were ok though the working set took some effort!

Diet will be sorted this afternoon, as Ming has said unless I get a bit more weight onto this frame of mine I shall stall very shortly .

No snow here this morning , just a heavy frost and icy conditions, there is even a hint of blue sky


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 4th February*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Strong Lifts 'B'*
> 
> Another Sunday workout ....
> 
> Squats:- Warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]
> 
> Press:- Warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set :- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Not the easiest of sessions. Press was a disaster, on the first working set the weight above my head was pulling me back and compressing on the base of my spine, not good, so I deloaded to 40kg , and this was fine until the last set where I failed to get the bar much above my head. Deads were ok though the working set took some effort!
> 
> Diet will be sorted this afternoon, as Ming has said unless I get a bit more weight onto this frame of mine I shall stall very shortly .
> 
> No snow here this morning , just a heavy frost and icy conditions, there is even a hint of blue sky


well done mate glad your still up for this...

and yes time to start really crunching into diet mate as im sure that will progress your lifts quicker also ..

keep up the good work mate !!!


----------



## Greshie

Right well I am currently fiddling with my diet....

Thanks to a spreadsheet linked to by Fatstuff in a thread started by Will UK , I know my BMR is about 1465 which means to maintain my current weight I need 2272 calories a day. To add 1/2lb a week I need 2521 calories a day which splits into 252 grams protein and Carbs and 56g fat ...

at the moment I've totalled 2232 cals per day comprising 170 protein , 215 carbs and approx 77g fat .... hmmm ... time for a coffee me thinks !


----------



## nogger

How did the squats feel now yer back up to 100kg......getting the food in, is your main aim this year like others have said..


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> Right well I am currently fiddling with my diet....
> 
> Thanks to a spreadsheet linked to by Fatstuff in a thread started by Will UK , I know my BMR is about 1465 which means to maintain my current weight I need 2272 calories a day. To add 1/2lb a week I need 2521 calories a day which splits into 252 grams protein and Carbs and 56g fat ...
> 
> at the moment I've totalled 2232 cals per day comprising 170 protein , 215 carbs and approx 77g fat .... hmmm ... time for a coffee me thinks !


You are lucky if that is only the cals you need daily....I need to hit between 3500 and 4000(training days) 3000 all less the weight starts to fall....Am only 8kg heaver then you..

Shouldn't be to hard for you....have some cookies with the coffee.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> How did the squats feel now yer back up to 100kg......getting the food in, is your main aim this year like others have said..


They were heavy on the last couple of sets but I managed without too much difficulty...

Yes I know about the food !


----------



## flinty90

i hate the fact that weight drops off folks if they only eat 3000 cals per day. and i cant get fat to drop off me at 1900 cals per day !!!

and i probably do more cardio than any of you lol .. dam this infernal life


----------



## nogger

flinty90 said:


> i hate the fact that weight drops off folks if they only eat 3000 cals per day. and i cant get fat to drop off me at 1900 cals per day !!!
> 
> and i probably do more cardio than any of you lol .. dam this infernal life


I know it makes no sense....i never done cardio in my life...only with my job.


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i hate the fact that weight drops off folks if they only eat 3000 cals per day. and i cant get fat to drop off me at 1900 cals per day !!!
> 
> and i probably do more cardio than any of you lol .. dam this infernal life


genetics suck sometimes :lol:

Taking a look at Swole.me for some inspiration !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> genetics suck sometimes :lol:
> 
> Taking a look at Swole.me for some inspiration !


you laugh mate but your an inspiration to me , believe it or not your training ethic and the fact you continue regardless, you have a plan and stick to it regimentally mate.. definitely something i would love to do naturally like yourself ...


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> you laugh mate but your an inspiration to me , believe it or not your training ethic and the fact you continue regardless, you have a plan and stick to it regimentally mate.. definitely something i would love to do naturally like yourself ...


  ooh thank you for that Flints, rather a nice little moral booster :thumb: ... shame it's easier to keep to the workout routines than to a diet ! ... don't know how peeps can stick to a lean bulk diet without getting very very bored with the food ( in other words swole.me didn't really help at all !)

Oh well I have constructed something that equals 2549 cals per day , but unfortunately the protein and carbs come under target whilst the fat total busts the target by a mile .....


----------



## Mingster

Good luck with the new diet Gresh:thumbup1: I'll wager, however, that now that you are having to really push yourself on certain exercises that you will need far more calories than you expect to improve your lifts. I understand that we're all different, and that you don't want to get podgy and that's fair enough but I think that the energy burnt during a really hard workout pushing near or at your maximum is much, much greater than what is used in a regular tough workout. It's a question of pushing out of that comfort zone and forging new muscle pathways that your body would rather not travel, and you usually have to give yourself a good old slap to encourage your body to take those first steps. This is the war zone where the results are hard earned but well worth the effort, and you will have to fuel your campaign with some top quality and top quantity nutrition.

Forget comfortable progression and go to war, get yourself into a workout zone, a berserker frenzy if you like, and get those damned weights smashed into submission. If you have energy left for tiling bathrooms and potting plants afterwards I will be disappointed in you Gresh, so get those weights destroyed!! :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good luck with the new diet Gresh:thumbup1: I'll wager, however, that now that you are having to really push yourself on certain exercises that you will need far more calories than you expect to improve your lifts. I understand that we're all different, and that you don't want to get podgy and that's fair enough but I think that the energy burnt during a really hard workout pushing near or at your maximum is much, much greater than what is used in a regular tough workout. It's a question of pushing out of that comfort zone and forging new muscle pathways that your body would rather not travel, and you usually have to give yourself a good old slap to encourage your body to take those first steps. This is the war zone where the results are hard earned but well worth the effort, and you will have to fuel your campaign with some top quality and top quantity nutrition.
> 
> Forget comfortable progression and go to war, get yourself into a workout zone, a berserker frenzy if you like, and get those damned weights smashed into submission. If you have energy left for tiling bathrooms and potting plants afterwards I will be disappointed in you Gresh, so get those weights destroyed!! :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


I've always known the comfortable progression would have to end one day .. ah well perhaps I shall have to change the workout sessions from the morning to late afternoon... then I can destroy those weights and collapse onto the sofa  afterwards without feeling guilty about everything I've not done !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 7th February*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

I have an interview for a part time job this afternoon so decided to do the second of this week's workouts today rather than tomorrow with the idea it would clear my mind and help me to focus... the jury is out on that . Interview is at 2:30 and my stomach is already churning, trying to anticipate the types of question they'll ask .... deep breaths !

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Tough but achieved, reckon there were a couple of reps I didn't go to parallel or below on the squats , so I must make a conscious effort to concentrate in future. Last set of the bench wobbled a bit , and the also with the rows the last set wasn't quite to form.

Started to try to eat a bit more as I am very much aware I am reaching my lifting limits given my current weight , though I have now gone back up to 67kg which is half a kilo gain in a couple of weeks and back to where I was when I started Strong Lifts in January.

Deep breaths ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Best of luck with the interview mate. Use that hard worn experience of yours to win them over:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Best of luck with the interview mate. Use that hard worn experience of yours to win them over:thumbup1:


I've just had a call from them , they've asked me to go in early at 11:45 .... so I've agreed ! at least it gets the wiating over and done with !


----------



## Tassotti

How'd it go G ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> How'd it go G ?


I was the highest scoring candidate , so fingers crossed my scores are high enough to go to the next stage


----------



## Tassotti

Wjat's the job? I thought it was a charily shop


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Wjat's the job? I thought it was a charily shop


It is , part time sales assistant at one of the local branches, but Barnardo's works to corporate organisation standards, so if my score meets that expected of the grade I've applied for it's possible next I will have to meet with the area manager, especially since one of the interviewers was the Manager of the shop I volunteer at , and pushed to get me an interview...


----------



## Tassotti

'kin 'ell. Is it a volunteer position or paid ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> 'kin 'ell. Is it a volunteer position or paid ?


Paid


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 9th February*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B' (week 6)*

Half way through my 3 month programme and this is where things begin to get tougher ...

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Press:- no warmups ... ooops! workings sets:- 4x5 1x4.5 @40

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

*Notes*:- A few senior moments this morning !. Cocked up the warmups for the squats , intended to go up in 10kg stages and then forgot to put the 2.5kg plates ont he bar at 80 ... should have been 75/85/95 ... With the Press was thinking about the issue I had last time and somehow got into my mind I would be starting at 40 on the warmups instead of 35, forgetting that the working sets were going to be 40 , anyway went straight into the working sets , the last rep on the last set was a struggle again but I think it was because I got my form wrong, I always have to push up with the balls of my feet when I am lifting the bar above my head and I got out of sequence ... so next Wednesday I'll stick at 40 again and try to do the 5 sets correctly. Deads are the heaviest I've lifted , though the last rep on the working set took every bit of mental and physical effort I could find.

Three days off now , am starting to up my food intake ... weighed 67.2kg this morning .....

Damp and dreicht here this morning , food shopping then Barnardo's this afternoon ... hopefully I'll hear about job either today or tomorrow ....


----------



## flinty90

nice one mate , as long as you got a routine in thats all that matters..

you heard owt about the job yet mate ???


----------



## TECH

Good job on deads. Nice to see you pushed through the struggle and managed to get that last one out.


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate , as long as you got a routine in thats all that matters..
> 
> you heard owt about the job yet mate ???


Not yet ... should really hear something by the end of tomorrow I would hope!


----------



## Mingster

Nice work Gresh. Good to see 100kg squats and deads in the same workout. Now you need to call on mental strength as well as the physical variety. Get that bait down you:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Have got through to the next stage of the job selection (meeting with the area manager) . Was the only person to pass the interview and also the only person to get full marks on the (very very) simple numeracy test !


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Have got through to the next stage of the job selection (meeting with the area manager) . Was the only person to pass the interview and also the only person to get full marks on the (very very) simple numeracy test !


Congratulations Greshie. If you're the only one to get through, then surely you are gong to have to screw up pretty badly now not to get it?


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Congratulations Greshie. If you're the only one to get through, then surely you are gong to have to screw up pretty badly now not to get it?


Yes I would say so !


----------



## Joe1961

Hope your doing well mate? Good to be back will catch up soon pal 

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384132,-2.519589


----------



## Greshie

Joe1961 said:


> Hope your doing well mate? Good to be back will catch up soon pal
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384132,-2.519589


Hi Joe , good to see you back 

Am still plugging away at the lifts


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 13th February*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'A' Week 7*

*Squats*:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- 107.5

*Bench*:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Rows*:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes:-* Squats were quite hard and I'm now going to parallel on all sets, wednesday will be 'D' day when I match my previous PB. Bench was the heaviest I've ever lifted and was fine , first working set was a bit of a struggle but I took the subsequent sets slowly pausing between each one until I was mentally ready for the next. Rows were fine too although form went slightly out the window towards the end !

Diet has improved , although I am not keeping a record of what I'm eating, just trying to eat more and be as clean as possible ...

Nice quiet day ahead ... off to the post office to send some stuff I sold on eBay yesterday , then ironing , and possibly a little drive out this afternoon. Tomorrow is going to be a bit of a shock to the system as I will be at Barnardo's all day with the manager following through the daily routines for my stint as "Key Volunteer" on Thursday and two days next week when I will be in sole charge of the shop and the other volunteers... all good experience. Think the meeting with the Area Manage for the Salaried position I applied for will be the week after next ..


----------



## DiggyV

some nice progressions there Gresh, well done - keep it going buddy. 

Good luck for Thursday - you know you can do it - no wucking forries.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 15th February *

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

*
*

*
*

*
*

I can rarely have a lie in, however tired I feel I always wake at about 6:30 - 7:00am desperate for a cup of tea , which I go and make and bring back to bed, then I may doze until 7:45ish and that's it . I listen to the 8am news and am always up soon after. I think there has only been one Sunday since Christmas when I got up later .... at 8:30 ! .

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Press :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deads :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Squats now match my previous PB and were got through ok . Have managed to do 5x5 of the Press @ 40kg so next week will attempt 42.5 again. The deads were an affort and a half , really struggled to complete all the reps of the working set.

Not much planned for today , a trip to the post office, then a trip into town possibly ....


----------



## Mingster

Good workout Greshie, especially the presses as I know they are a problem lift for you:thumbup1: The deads may feel tough but I remember when you had the same problem and the weight was 10kg lighter so you have made great progress with these. Squats are flying so well done. Enjoy your day. The weather is pretty good here but I'm off to work shortly so a nice day spoilt....


----------



## DiggyV

Great work out Gresh - well done hitting the PB again - I am sure this will be topped next week!

I know you say you struggled to get them done on the deads, however the important thing is that you did get them done.

In comparison, your bench dies seem to struggle a little. Do you have any idea why this is? possibly more psychological than physical? When you put 42.5 on it next week, tell yourself that "it is really no different than 40Kg which was easy, so there should be no problem"! I did this back in the day to get over a sticking point - added a couple of washers to each end - told myself there was no difference between that and last weeks, and they flew up - next week did the same and added another washer each end, before I knew it the washers were 5 plates, then 10 plates then 20s. the mind can be a motherflipper when it wants to be :lol:

Well done buddy!


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Great work out Gresh - well done hitting the PB again - I am sure this will be topped next week!
> 
> I know you say you struggled to get them done on the deads, however the important thing is that you did get them done.
> 
> In comparison, your bench dies seem to struggle a little. Do you have any idea why this is? possibly more psychological than physical? When you put 42.5 on it next week, tell yourself that "it is really no different than 40Kg which was easy, so there should be no problem"! I did this back in the day to get over a sticking point - added a couple of washers to each end - told myself there was no difference between that and last weeks, and they flew up - next week did the same and added another washer each end, before I knew it the washers were 5 plates, then 10 plates then 20s. the mind can be a motherflipper when it wants to be :lol:
> 
> Well done buddy!


I'm not certain why bench lags tbh , I did have shoulder issues last year when I first started out that put things back a bit... whether these problems created a bit of a psychological block I'm not sure , but I just suddenly seem to lose power in my arms , especially on the press, and especially my left arm. I shall do as you suggest next week and see how I get on !


----------



## retro-mental

Your journal is always consistant with workouts. I like it !!


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Your journal is always consistant with workouts. I like it !!


That's because I am consistent :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> That's because I am consistent :lol:


You are, mac and kennyken started a journal yesterday and there was 15 pages of crap and not a workout in site. I call that gen con !!


----------



## TECH

Good progress. Was it today you had your interview?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Good progress. Was it today you had your interview?


Cheers Tech , no the second interview has yet to be arranged... today I was in charge of the shop in Dumfries as a "key" volunteer...


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 17th February*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'A'*

*
*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up feeling quite refreshed this morning so got into the workout zone quite quickly, but this was a tough session. All the weights today are the most I've eaver lifted.

I've been noticing a certain amount of creakiness in my knees and joints when doing the initial warmups for the squats recently , so put in more troday including some with just the bar, and this seemed to do the trick , also made sure I was pushing back up with my bum on every rep . Last set of the bench was hard going as was the last set and a half of the Rows. The routine is now taking much longer to do, I reckon about 40 minutes this morning , and I have to block out the thoughts that I am reaching my limits. Also seem to be stuck at 67.1 kilo's which is very frustrating given I am eating more.


----------



## Mingster

Top work Greshie. You're out of the comfort zone now, mate, and into that crazy world of growth and progress where every step feels as if it's going to snap something. Don't let it be your nerve or determination that snaps and you'll reap the rewards:thumb:

It's a good plan to adjust warm up sets as required as needs change with progress and it is normal to take longer in your workouts as the weights go up. A lot of powerlifters have 10/15 mins between sets at times a s it mimics the length of time between lifts in a meet. When you are training at your limits you need to be certain that your body has recovered and is ready for the challenge.

Best of luck mate. Stay strong.


----------



## Tassotti

When I got to that way of feeling, for me I just blasted out a massive 1RM (well massive to me)

You then know you can lift it and it makes rep progression much easier.

You may or may not want to try that though. It does come with risk


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 20th February*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B' Week 8*

A drizzly day here in Dumfries, and woken up by the cat complaining about the food in her bowl, and she wasn't in a much better mood after I had dragged myself out of bed to put some more in ..... a set of earplugs will be added to the shopping list I think !

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

*Notes*:- Squats were fine though not going below parallel on the heaviest sets. Managed 42.5 on the press this morning by the simple expedient of wearing the belt I bought from Barnardo's months ago. Must be the only lifter in the world who has to wear a belt when Pressing 42.5kg :lol: but when doing the warmups on 40 I could feel the base of my spine compacting again , and using the belt made a huge difference. Struggled through the deads and really failed on the final rep, so will stay at 110kg on Friday.

New chair for the Lounge being deliverd this morning, and the electric meter is being replaced this afternoon which means I'm gonna have to shuffle round the cage and weights etc so they can get at it ! So a busy day ahead


----------



## Tassotti

Really strong squatting there Greshie.

If the belt helps, wear it ! Doesn't really matter about the weight.

Do you do any core work ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Really strong squatting there Greshie.
> 
> If the belt helps, wear it ! Doesn't really matter about the weight.
> 
> Do you do any core work ?


Not outside the compounds


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> Not outside the compounds


Maybe add in some core work once or twice per week. Either at the end of your workouts if you have the energy, or on the rest days.

Hanging leg raises from your pullup bar would suffice (if you can do them)


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Maybe add in some core work once or twice per week. Either at the end of your workouts if you have the energy, or on the rest days.
> 
> Hanging leg raises from your pullup bar would suffice (if you can do them)


Thanks Tass ... will have a go at these


----------



## nogger

Those lifts for your bodyweight are starting to look very good,well done Mr G.....Love to see you do 20 reps squats on your next training routine, starting with your bodyweight every 2 wks,then increasing weight,that's when the size in the thighs i think will really start to show...Just a thought for the future.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Those lifts for your bodyweight are starting to look very good,well done Mr G.....Love to see you do 20 reps squats on your next training routine, starting with your bodyweight every 2 wks,then increasing weight,that's when the size in the thighs i think will really start to show...Just a thought for the future.


I like this idea


----------



## Greshie

Had a little go at the Hanging Leg Raises this morning ..... hmmm think I need more practice !


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Had a little go at the Hanging Leg Raises this morning ..... hmmm think I need more practice !


A lot of people do these supported mate. You can get a support that looks like a par of slings that you hook to the bar. They hold your upper arm parallel to the floor, with your hands resting on the bar, if you see what I mean. This way you are not reliant on grip when doing them.


----------



## Tassotti

DiggyV said:


> A lot of people do these supported mate. You can get a support that looks like a par of slings that you hook to the bar. They hold your upper arm parallel to the floor, with your hands resting on the bar, if you see what I mean. This way you are not reliant on grip when doing them.


Link ?


----------



## DiggyV

Tassotti said:


> Link ?


these are the sort of thing:

http://www.gymratz.co.uk/bodysolid-gut-blaster

these seem a bit pricey TBH. But will give you the idea.


----------



## Greshie

I shall try again tomorrow after my workout and let you know how I get on


----------



## Tassotti

Hey G. How are you getting on with that booster stuff ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Hey G. How are you getting on with that booster stuff ?


I'm not sure it's made a huge difference to be honest, probably because being relatively ancient my natural test levels are now quite low...


----------



## Steuk

Just been reading though a few pages of your journal. Been an interesting read, sounds like your very clued up on every aspect of training and eating. Subbed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Steuk said:


> Just been reading though a few pages of your journal. Been an interesting read, sounds like your very clued up on every aspect of training and eating. Subbed. :thumbup1:


Thanks Ste, welcome aboard  ... not clued up at all really, just trying to learn as I go along and always try to be open to advice from those more experienced than me......


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 22nd *

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'A'*

*
*

A nice wet day in Dumfries today , and not feeling very awake either as the cat started making a meowing racket at about 5am this morning, and continued to do so even after her food bowl was replenished ... needless to say now I'm up she's fast asleep in her basket !

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] 1x5'50 working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Leg raises:- 1x4 (ish)

*Notes*:- Felt knackered after this! . Not happy with the Squats working sets because I didn't feel I was going parallel, unfortunately I have no real means of checking form using video, so just have to go by feel as it were. On Friday therefore I shall concentrate on technique on the warmups and if necessary drop back on the working sets... there is no point in attempting 120kg or even 117.5kg again if it isn't spot on. Just managed the bench with a struggle, and last couple of sets on rows weren't good. As for the leg raises , my arms felt they were being pulled from their sockets !


----------



## Mingster

Still some good poundages there Gresh. Best to be certain and consolidate your lifts before progressing though:thumbup1:

Try the leg raises lying on the ground, raise your legs to 75% and hold for 5 seconds, lower 10/15% and hold again, and repeat 4/5 times till legs are flat to floor again.

I would be keeping the cat awake lol. Two can play at that game....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Still some good poundages there Gresh. Best to be certain and consolidate your lifts before progressing though:thumbup1:
> 
> Try the leg raises lying on the ground, raise your legs to 75% and hold for 5 seconds, lower 10/15% and hold again, and repeat 4/5 times till legs are flat to floor again.
> 
> I would be keeping the cat awake lol. Two can play at that game....


Ah thanks for that idea ! I shall try it ...

As for the cat , she has a short temper and sharp claws ............... !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> As for the cat , she has a short temper and sharp claws ............... !


But you have opposable thumbs Gresh lol, and the insatiable will of mankind to rule the earth

Mwaaaahahahahahahahahahahaahaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> But you have opposable thumbs Gresh lol, and the insatiable will of mankind to rule the earth
> 
> Mwaaaahahahahahahahahahahaahaaaaaaaaa.


Actually to be honest, I'm not sure she is totally well , I can't put my finger on what is exactly wrong but she seems to be having problems with her sight and orientation , she wonders round the bungalow looking lost at times and has been bumping into walls, and yet an hour or so ago she stepped through the dining table and dining chair legs and stretchers without any problem ... so I'm wondering if she has had a mild stroke , or perhaps she is just begining to fade away , she must be 17 or 18 .................


----------



## Mingster

Tricky creatures cats, their natural arrogance/coolness can be counter-productive when it comes to times like this....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Tricky creatures cats, their natural arrogance/coolness can be counter-productive when it comes to times like this....


It happened so quickly ... almost over night ... she's still eating (after a fashion) and is using her litter tray so I'm reluctant to take her to the vets, as I see a very large bill for not much of a result.... If she deteriorates any further then obviously I'll have to take her...


----------



## Greshie

Looks like a visit to the Vets... fairly certain Cat has lost most of her sight ....


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Looks like a visit to the Vets... fairly certain Cat has lost most of her sight ....


That a too bad mate. Our old lab lost her sight, and her marbles as well  but once she oriented herself she was fine again. Lasted for about 3 years before time caught up with her. 15 years old which is way above the norm for a lab.

So its shouldn't be all doom and gloom buddy. Other than the bill obviously.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> That a too bad mate. Our old lab lost her sight, and her marbles as well  but once she oriented herself she was fine again. Lasted for about 3 years before time caught up with her. 15 years old which is way above the norm for a lab.
> 
> So its shouldn't be all doom and gloom buddy. Other than the bill obviously.


Yes Tiggs is old , must be 16 /17 at least . She can find her food bowl and litter tray well enough, but has a tendency to keep wondering into the bathroom, perhaps it's something to do with the light ?. and she is better during the day time than at night time ..........


----------



## TECH

Sorry to read about the cat Gresh. She may well recover her sight as it sounds more illness related. Would be unusual to have sudden vision loss as a primary complaint. But then I'm no vet so I wouldn't really listen to me.

Either way I hope she gets better.

Also I'm continuously jealous of your super human squatting ability.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Sorry to read about the cat Gresh. She may well recover her sight as it sounds more illness related. Would be unusual to have sudden vision loss as a primary complaint. But then I'm no vet so I wouldn't really listen to me.
> 
> Either way I hope she gets better.
> 
> Also I'm continuously jealous of your super human squatting ability.


Appointment with the Vet tomorrow morning ...

Felt completely cream crackered after Wednesdays workout ... so heaven knows how I'll feel after tomorrow's session!


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Appointment with the Vet tomorrow morning ...
> 
> Felt completely cream crackered after Wednesdays workout ... so heaven knows how I'll feel after tomorrow's session!


You should be well chuffed with that weight though. I work f*cking hard at my squats and I'm still over 20kg shy of you. Very envious.


----------



## Mingster

You'll feel awesome after Wednesday's session because you are going to prepare properly, eat and sleep properly, visualise the lifts numerous times before you do them, go in with a super positive mental attitude, get yourself worked up into a berserker frenzy and then you are going to lift that damn bar as easily as if it were filled with helium.

I have faith in you Greshie:thumb:


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> Appointment with the Vet tomorrow morning ...
> 
> Felt completely cream crackered after Wednesdays workout ... so heaven knows how I'll feel after tomorrow's session!


Hope it goes ok mate with tiggs....Just looking at my cat fast a sleep.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Fingers crossed for your cat greshie


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Hope it goes ok mate with tiggs....Just looking at my cat fast a sleep.





chilli said:


> Fingers crossed for your cat greshie


Cheers boys ... I'll see what the vet has to say . At the moment she navigates in a rather erratic way between her basket in the lounge, her food bowls in the kitchen , and the litter tray in the garage. She no longer tries to jump on the chairs , or onto the beds , which actually is a blessing tbh....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 24th February*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deads :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:[email protected]

Floor leg raises (or whatever you call them) :- Followed Mingsters advice - I think - and did approx 5 repeats

*Notes*:- As per Wednesdays write up dropped the working sets on the Squats to 115kg and made sure I went parallel on each set. From Monday I will work back up , again making sure I go to at least parallel. Quite pleased with the Press , wore the belt again, and didn't have any real issues. Last rep on the working set of the deads took every last bit of effort - mental and physical - I had left, and I kept it at monday's weight to ensure technique was right.

Weighed in at 68.2kg this morning 

Not quite as knackered as Wednesday but am going to have a sit down and a cup of coffee before getting up into the loft to retrive the cat carrier ... one good thing about having a blind cat , she wont have a clue what I'm up to!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You'll feel awesome after Wednesday's session because you are going to prepare properly, eat and sleep properly, visualise the lifts numerous times before you do them, go in with a super positive mental attitude, get yourself worked up into a berserker frenzy and then you are going to lift that damn bar as easily as if it were filled with helium.
> 
> I have faith in you Greshie:thumb:


 :lol:

Shame I only read that this morning !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> :lol:
> 
> Shame I only read that this morning !


LOL. Sounds like you got there though, mate. Nice work with the pressing, and especially on powering through that last deadlift. It's easy to say 'no, I can't do it.' Much, much harder to say 'no, I will do it.' :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Not very encouraging news about Tiggs, there is a haemorage in one eye , but the vet doesn't quite understand why she can't see out of the other which suggests she's had a stroke. A blood sample has been taken to check kidneys etc but I've been warned there could be a catalogue of things wrong with her. Her sight is unlikely to come back so in reality it is down to how well she adapts to being blind, and how much else is wrong with her ie her quality of life , results will be back next week so the vet will 'phone me.


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Not very encouraging news about Tiggs, there is a haemorage in one eye , but doesn't quite understand why she can't see out of the other which suggests she's had a stroke. A blood sample has been taken to check kidneys etc but I've been warned there could be a catalogue of things wrong with her. Her sight is unlikely to come back so in reality it is down to how well she adapts to being blind, and how much else is wrong with her ie her quality of life , results will be back next week so the vet will 'phone me.


Gresh, sorry to hear that buddy. sad times. Hope the tests come back OK for both your sakes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I have to say Greshie, I'm jealous of your deads and squats. I've got my bench up to 72.5, but my deads are only 75, while my squats are still a measly 65. I keep getting back injuries, so each time it gets better I take all the weights off and start all over again! I'm obsessively strict about attention to my form, which is why my progression has ben so slow - the slightest lapse puts me at risk of an injury. But I'm determined to get there! It's my birthday in August. I Want to be doing 120/100/80 squats/deads/bench by then. You're an inspiration!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BTW, sorry about your cat.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> I have to say Greshie, I'm jealous of your deads and squats. I've got my bench up to 72.5, but my deads are only 75, while my squats are still a measly 65. I keep getting back injuries, so each time it gets better I take all the weights off and start all over again! I'm obsessively strict about attention to my form, which is why my progression has ben so slow - the slightest lapse puts me at risk of an injury. But I'm determined to get there! It's my birthday in August. I Want to be doing 120/100/80 squats/deads/bench by then. You're an inspiration!


Can't believe I'm an inspiration to anyone :lol: but thank you !. Do you use a belt ? that might help ?



chilli said:


> BTW, sorry about your cat.


Thank you , she seems a bit more lively , and is eating better so looks like the decision isn't as clear cut as it seemed a few days ago !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

No, I don't use a belt. May try one.


----------



## Greshie

I think you'd find a belt useful, it supports your lower back. I bought mine from Barnardos last year ... only cost a few quid.


----------



## DiggyV

I used to use one all the time, however am not deadlifting at the moment (I know shock horror), and the other exercises dont seem to strain that area for me. The only one that makes me wonder is T-Bar rows. However once am done with the fat loss, will be finding my old belt and resuming deadlifts.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 27th February*

*
*

*
Starting Strength 'A'*

Squats:-Warmups:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] workings sets [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

Mings Floor leg raises:- 6 repeats

*Notes*:- Not in the best of frames this morning , the cat kept me awake when I went to bed and again woke me up just after 6am this morning, she's crying all the time, but I can't work out if it is through frustration or because she is in pain, it does sound more frustration than plaintive!

Squats went well and went parallel or just below on each working set , so dropping the weight and working back up works!. Bench fell apart on the 3rd working set 3rs rep when I raised the bar so far and that was it , hovered for 5 seconds or so , couldn't push it any higher and hat to let it fall onto the safety bars . So deloaded back to 55 and completed the remaining two sets (just!). Rows were a little better but lost form on the last two sets. So on Friday I shall drop bench to 57.5 and keep Rows at 60.

Off to Kwik Fit to beat them over the head about my exhaust their Orpington Branch fitted two years ago, then to the post office with some of the stuff I sold on eBay yesterday ............


----------



## DiggyV

edit:

OK - well bench is up - I was confusing it with Press.

However 60K is getting there buddy well done.

Stronglifts seems to suit you... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Slowely but surely


----------



## Tassotti

That's some really strong squatting there Gresh !!

You should be really proud of that

Putting a lot of these youngsters to shame


----------



## TECH

Tassotti said:


> That's some really strong squatting there Gresh !!
> 
> You should be really proud of that
> 
> Putting a lot of these youngsters to shame


Don't rub it in :tongue:

Sorry about Tiggs, poor little lady.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 29th Feb*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

M Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set:- [email protected]

Mings lying leg raises :- about 4-5 ... didn't count them tbh.

*Notes*:- Had a good night's sleep (ie wasn't woken by the cat ) but today's workout went down hill fast. Reckon I just about went parallel on the working sets of the squats. On the MP I managed one set at 47.5 but failed on the second , dropped to 45 which was fine on the next two sets , but then failed to complete the final two sets. With the Deads I was really struggling on the working set, and had just started to attempt the final rep when the 'phone went which usually I ignore , but thinking it might be the vet decided I ought to answer it........

mentally I just wasn't in the zone this morning

So I'm going to stick at 120 next time on the squats to make sure I'm going parallel , drop back to 45 on the MP and drop to 110 on the deads then work back up again.

Grey day here ... off to the post office to get rid of the final eBay offerings , then housework I think ... best friend coming to stay over tomorrow night so everything needs to be ***** and span :huh:


----------



## Greshie

Well I've had the blood results back from the vets, over active thyroid, liver and kidney disease, all of which by themselves can be treated to ameloriate the extent of the damage if she submits to a special diet and having tablets shoved down her throat, but the fact is I see no sign of her becoming used to her blindness, or being able to map out where furniture is, and of course there is the possibility the stroke caused brain damage, so given her quality of life is so diminished and her age (she's about 20 ) I've decided the most humane course is to put her to sleep. Appointment is first thing tomorrow morning....


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear this mate. You are taking the right course of action, sad as it seems.


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Well I've had the blood results back from the vets, over active thyroid, liver and kidney disease, all of which by themselves can be treated to ameloriate the extent of the damage if she submits to a special diet and having tablets shoved down her throat, but the fact is I see no sign of her becoming used to her blindness, or being able to map out where furniture is, and of course there is the possibility the stroke caused brain damage, so given her quality of life is so diminished and her age (she's about 20 ) I've decided the most humane course is to put her to sleep. Appointment is first thing tomorrow morning....


Gresh,

Really sorry to hear this. Losing a pet is very traumatic no matter how old and infirm they are. However you have clearly thought of Tiggs here which is the best way. Lost our Lab last year - her name was the first word our daughter said :no: so neither her nor our son could remember life without her. Genuinely empathise with what you are going through.

Chin Up biddy, oops buddy.


----------



## TECH

Sorry Gresh, gutted for you. 20 years is a long time for a cat, she's obviously been well looked after and had a good life. Those are the times you need to think of now. Hope you're holding up ok today, take care.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Sorry Gresh, gutted for you. 20 years is a long time for a cat, she's obviously been well looked after and had a good life. Those are the times you need to think of now. Hope you're holding up ok today, take care.


Thank you Tech, usually she puts up a fight when she is handled, but this morning she made a half hearted effort when I put her intop the pet carrier and again at the vets when the vet and myself handled her. Last night I noticed further deterioration, she would get up , wander round and then flop down again, so I think the end wasn't far off anyway.


----------



## nogger

Just read today.....Sorry to hear about tiggs......20 years old....To reach that age you can tell she's had a great life with you.....They become so close to you.

Thinking of you mate.


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Thank you Tech, usually she puts up a fight when she is handled, but this morning she made a half hearted effort when I put her intop the pet carrier and again at the vets when the vet and myself handled her. Last night I noticed further deterioration, she would get up , wander round and then flop down again, so I think the end wasn't far off anyway.


It's never nice to hear but death is part of life. Thankfully she had a long life and now it's her time to go off peacefully. I'm sure if we could choose out end it would be going to sleep.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> It's never nice to hear but death is part of life. Thankfully she had a long life and now it's her time to go off peacefully. I'm sure if we could choose out end it would be going to sleep.


This is very true!. No training today I think as my best friend is up for the weekend , so plan to hit the weights again on Sunday


----------



## TECH

Have a good time, few cheat meals and alcohol are in order.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday March 4th*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'A'*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Mingsters leg raises :- about 5 sets

*Notes*:- made sure I went parallel on the squats so next workout will up to 122.5. Bench was still abit of a struggle on the last set and form went out slightly so that will remain at 57.5 until I can get it right. Rows were ok too. These three exercises now take the best part of 45 minutes to complete, anyone who thinks Stronglifts is an easy option should think again! .


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Have a good time, few cheat meals and alcohol are in order.


 :lol: the best part of a bottle of wine each on Thursday night , and cheat meals means I don't eat as much as I should !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just catching up. So sorry about your cat mate. I had to do the same thing a few years back. It's very sad, but it's the right thing. There's plenty of humans would take the same way out if it was offered. I know i would.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Just catching up. So sorry about your cat mate. I had to do the same thing a few years back. It's very sad, but it's the right thing. There's plenty of humans would take the same way out if it was offered. I know i would.


Yes me too ...


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> :lol: the best part of a bottle of wine each on Thursday night , and cheat meals means I don't eat as much as I should !


Red wine? Full of anti-oxidant, you can class it as healthy. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Red wine? Full of anti-oxidant, you can class it as healthy. Enjoy :thumb:


 :lol: no way I could drink a bottle of red in one go .... no, a rather good South African Chenin Blanc from Aldi


----------



## TECH

I could pretend to know about wine but I just displayed all of my wine knowledge.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday March 6th *

*
*

*
Stronglifts 'B'*

*
*

Woke up with the snivels and a sore throat , not a great start to the day ..................

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

M Press :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deads :- warmups:- [email protected] 1x5[email protected] working set [email protected]

*Notes*:- I think the squats took what wind there was out of my sails, usually I drink water between sets , today I was drinking a Lem Sip :lol: , just about managed to do the M press, but by the deads was running out of steam , hence didn't get beyond 100kg. Forgot to do The Mingster Leg Raises.

Wish I could say it's going to be a quiet restful day ... but unfortunately have things to do !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday March 6th *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Stronglifts 'B'*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Woke up with the snivels and a sore throat , not a great start to the day ..................
> 
> Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]
> 
> M Press :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]
> 
> Deads :- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- I think the squats took what wind there was out of my sails, usually I drink water between sets , today I was drinking a Lem Sip :lol: , just about managed to do the M press, but by the deads was running out of steam , hence didn't get beyond 100kg. Forgot to do The Mingster Leg Raises.
> 
> Wish I could say it's going to be a quiet restful day ... but unfortunately have things to do !


hey gresh hope all is well mate just a sneaky hi from me

so you know i still love ya. And at minute your moving more weight than me lol. How the hell did that happen ha ha . Nice one bro xx


----------



## Greshie

Thanks Flinty baby xxx

( btw the squats were 122.5kg...)


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie,

You should get a few video's up man, you lazy sod. haha

Great work though man. I'll be after that soon.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Your fantastically strong on the Squats and the Rows, which in turn really surprises me on the slow progress with your deadlifting. How long have you been training Now Greshie, You should get a vid of your deadlifts up, people here could give you some great advice perhaps, just in case your technique is slightly out.

Not that I can talk, but worth a thought man, there are some good technicians here.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Greshie,
> 
> You should get a few video's up man, you lazy sod. haha
> 
> Great work though man. I'll be after that soon.


:laugh: I would if I could , but don't really have the equipment and for some reason can no longer send pics/vids from my mobile to my pc .....


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Your fantastically strong on the Squats and the Rows, which in turn really surprises me on the slow progress with your deadlifting. How long have you been training Now Greshie, You should get a vid of your deadlifts up, people here could give you some great advice perhaps, just in case your technique is slightly out.
> 
> Not that I can talk, but worth a thought man, there are some good technicians here.


I'm weak generally on upper body , bench and military press is way behind my squats ... am also surprised at the rows as I expected to be weak on those too, but was able to do 60kg last week although form went out a bit on the last couple of sets.. It also maybe that the squats take a lot out of me so hence don't have the reserves of stamina by the time I get to the deads....

been training for just over a year .... approx 14 months .


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie,

If this is so perhaps you can try do Squats and Deadlifts in same session some powerlifters do this approach it's tough but once use to it I'm sure it's fine. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Cracking progress Greshie - 122.5 Kg on squats is nothing to be sniffed at mate - its a bloody good weight.

Well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 8th March*

Should have had a session this morning, but not feeling great, appear to have fought off a cold but it has left me muzzy and feeling weak, so will pass on today and see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 9th March*

*
*

*
Starting Strength 'A'*

*
*

Feeling livelier this morning though still a bit snuffly, and the workout schedule has gone slightly awry

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected]

Rows:- warmups;- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- dropped weight on squats to make sure i went below parallel on the working sets , going just to parallel doesn't get the full benefit from the exercise imo . failed on the last working set of the bench. Dropped the rows slightly in an attempt to keep good form.

In a hurry now this morning as Barnardo's have just texted asking me to go in to help out , Area manager visiting today so will be an opportunity to meet her and hopefully move forward on the position I applied for ... !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday March 11th*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

Not a good session this morning. Am feeling a little stressed at the moment with a few things that are (or are not going on) and I did not have a really good night's sleep , woke up feeling tired and a bit headachy, half way through the session stopped to take some ibuprofen

weighed in at 67.8 which is down slightly from a couple of weeks ago

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

M press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set [email protected]

Mings Leg Raises :- about 5 repeats (I'd forgotten to do these the last two sessions)

*Notes:*- Squats incremented nicely went below parallel, M Press I can't get beyond 45kg and on the deads I just don't seem to have the energy to get above 100. Even though I've not felt on top form this week I am wondering if I've hit the buffers and need a change of tactics. Am thinking of going to a three day split after I complete Strong Lifts in two weeks time. I'm also finding my legs are not recovering fully now between each session .

I have got as far as 122.5 on the squats and 115 on the deads in the past so I know I can do it, but have completely stalled on bench and press ... I noticed a link Tass provided on another thread to Rippetoe's exercise using an easy curl bar (or whatever they are called) to improve upper body strength looked rather good.

So folks some ideas for a three day split please.. primary aim now to build muscle rather than increase strength ... I've already picked up a suggestion by Nogger to drop squats to around my body weight and do a set of 20 , then increment weight upwards...

Remember I train at home alone , have about 140kgs worth of oly plates , a bench, a cage with a lat pulley , some dumbells maxing about 20kg weights (though I can buy more) plus I shall be buying an easy curl bar.

Also remember I struggle to keep hold of any weight I put on, and I just use whey protein and creatine as supplements (in addition to vitimin and cod liver oil) though I'm currently talking 6-Bromo as a Test booster (have used up the Testforce that Ming kindly sent me ... not sure if it had much effect !) any ideas re supplements welcome too !


----------



## flinty90

hi mate its got to be a push pull legs routine for you then pal, pretty similair to what you have been doing but start getting the reps and sets in there for intensity mate ...


----------



## Mingster

As Flints says, push/pull/legs is the obvious choice Greshie.

I like this routine.

Deads, Chins, Barbell or EZ Curls.

Bench, Dips, Skulls.

Squat, SLDL(or lunges) Calf Raises.

Train three times a week. Five progressive sets for the big three lifts. Three sets of 8-15 reps for the second exercise, and two sets of 8-15 for the third exercise. When you can do 15 reps up the weight.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> As Flints says, push/pull/legs is the obvious choice Greshie.
> 
> I like this routine.
> 
> Deads, Chins, Barbell or EZ Curls.
> 
> Bench, Dips, Skulls.
> 
> Squat, SLDL(or lunges) Calf Raises.
> 
> Train three times a week. Five progressive sets for the big three lifts. Three sets of 8-15 reps for the second exercise, and two sets of 8-15 for the third exercise. When you can do 15 reps up the weight.


Like the look of this


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Like the look of this


what me bending over with no pants on spreading my cheeks apart with a tattoo saying come inside for a good time on my ring piece lmfao..

oh you meant the routine lol X


----------



## Mingster

If you choose lunges make them long stride lunges to hit the hamstrings mate. I'm getting great results from these at the moment.


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> what me bending over with no pants on spreading my cheeks apart with a tattoo saying come inside for a good time on my ring piece lmfao..
> 
> oh you meant the routine lol X


  Flinty Really !!!!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> If you choose lunges make them long stride lunges to hit the hamstrings mate. I'm getting great results from these at the moment.


Not sure whether to do lunges or SLDL's ... may revisit the latter


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Flinty Really !!!!


lol sorry i can feel your disgust from 300 miles away mate pmsl... im just excited to be back on here for a bit lol X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> lol sorry i can feel your disgust from 300 miles away mate pmsl... im just excited to be back on here for a bit lol X


I'm not disgusted at all ! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> As Flints says, push/pull/legs is the obvious choice Greshie.
> 
> I like this routine.
> 
> Deads, Chins, Barbell or EZ Curls.
> 
> Bench, Dips, Skulls.
> 
> Squat, SLDL(or lunges) Calf Raises.
> 
> Train three times a week. Five progressive sets for the big three lifts. Three sets of 8-15 reps for the second exercise, and two sets of 8-15 for the third exercise. When you can do 15 reps up the weight.


Ming , how many reps do you suggest for the five progressive sets on the deads/bench/squats ?


----------



## Mingster

Something like 10,10,8,6,4. So that you warm up and still get a big effort heavy set to finish. You could up the reps a little on squats if you would be happier with that, but I would stick to the same for all three lifts.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Something like 10,10,8,6,4. So that you warm up and still get a big effort heavy set to finish. You could up the reps a little on squats if you would be happier with that, but I would stick to the same for all three lifts.


Cheers matey  I'm liking this idea !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 13th March*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'A' week 11*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x5:110 working sets:- [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets :- [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Mings lying leg raises :- about 6 repeats

*Notes*:- Generally in a far better zone this morning than I was last week. Just about went parallel on the working sets of the squats , and just about managed 60kg on the bench which is the most I've ever benched, though the last couple of reps were a struggle. Didn't do quite so well on the Rows as form went out on the working sets. So on Saturday will keep the rows as is and may drop back again if I can't get the form correct, I shall keep the bench at 60 to ensure I can do all five sets, suck it and see with the squats.

Have ordered an e-z curl bar and some standard discs (which can also be used with my dumbbells ) and also some more creatine and a pre-workout mix, haven't really budgeted for all this , but no doubt will find the money from somewhere!.

Still waiting to hear about the job , there's been a bit of a curved ball thrown in the works due to a local re-organisation, but I understand I've been added to the "Talent Bank" candidate list , which given there are only three shops locally means diddly squat imo , however hopefully the job I applied for will still materialise.

Right! off to do some washing and also make some protein bars , as part of an attempt to get a bit more weight on!


----------



## Tassotti

Thought you were going ppl ...?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Thought you were going ppl ...?


ppl ??

oh past parallel ! , I do on the warmups , but the heavier squats are difficult


----------



## Mingster

Push/pull/legs lol. Still 2 weeks to go on stronglifts haven't you Gresh?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Push/pull/legs lol. Still 2 weeks to go on stronglifts haven't you Gresh?


oh doh! :lol:

Yes I have two weeks left on Stronglifts , and I did consider stopping early because I've just about hit the buffers , but then decided to try to get to 125kg on squats , 60 kg on bench (which I almost managed today so now the target is 62.5kg ), 65 kg on rows, 50kg on Military Press, and 115kg on Deads.

Am still in the process of sorting out the PPL ....


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> oh doh! :lol:
> 
> Yes I have two weeks left on Stronglifts , and I did consider stopping early because I've just about hit the buffers , but then decided to try to get to 125kg on squats , 60 kg on bench (which I almost managed today so now the target is 62.5kg ), 65 kg on rows, 50kg on Military Press, and 115kg on Deads.
> 
> Am still in the process of sorting out the PPL ....


good goals Gresh and should be achievable in the time you have left. 60+K on the bench will be a great sticking point overcome. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> good goals Gresh and should be achievable in the time you have left. 60+K on the bench will be a great sticking point overcome. :thumb:


I think so too. Re bench was pleased I almost nailed 60kg this morning.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 15th March*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

M Press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set:- [email protected]

leg Raises:- about 4-5

*Notes:*- Good again today, at last nailed 5 sets of 47.5 on the MP after a few weeks of struggle. Deads were a bit of a struggle on the working set again . Squats were fine!

next week is the last week of Strong Lifts and I now have a bit of a problem in that I've been asked to do extra voluntary days at Barnardos to cover for holidays, great because I get to open and run the shop, but it makes it more difficult to do the three alternate day sessions, given I've only one more week I don't see the point in taking a week off from training and I don't really want to extend next week into the following week .... will need to think about it ... there is no way I could workout after a full day at work mostly on my feet, and the other days are mornings which are also tiring though possibly I could workout in the evening , but even then the alternate days available would be Tues/Fri/ Sun (25th) , and I wanted to start PPL on Monday 26th ... so not sure ... might be easier to start PPL next week as I can do consecutive days say Tuesday, Weds eve or fri eve, and Saturday..... It's a sign of age I suspect that I no longer have the energy reserves to workout straight after work!


----------



## Mingster

Nice squatting Gresh, and good work finally nailing that OHP.

Why don't you stronglift Tues/Fri next week, have Sunday off, then start PPL on Monday. Missing one Strong Lifts session won't hurt anything. Whatever you decide, it is a sign of age not wanting to train after work, but it is also a sign of wisdom...


----------



## Greshie

I don't suppose it will matter really will it ... and it will give me a couple more sessions to reach the targets I set !


----------



## TECH

So how has the strong lifts gone for you Gresh? 5x5 a shock after rippetoes 5x3? I'm thinking of SL next or a PPL so watching this very closely.


----------



## DiggyV

Buddy, either missing one, or training consecutive is not going to affect things in the grand scheme, the extra rest may be beneficial anyway.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> So how has the strong lifts gone for you Gresh? 5x5 a shock after rippetoes 5x3? I'm thinking of SL next or a PPL so watching this very closely.


upping from 3 sets to 5 sets was easy to begin with because of the weights drop , but became much tougher as I went along. I did jump the weights up at one point which in hindsight was possibly a mistake since the increases should be incremental and at a measured pace, and could be a reason why I hit plateaus at certain points. I think it also emphasised the weaknesses in my upper body lifts. However the discipline in focusing on attempting to increase the weights every session is good , as is the simplicity of the workouts , though be aware as the lifts get heavier the longer the rest periods need to be . This morning for example the session took nearly an hour. Also I have been finding my legs are now no longer recovering fully between sessions which is one of the reasons for going on to a three day split! I think it depends where you reach on SS ... if you reach a level of weights you are happy with then go on to PPL... if you still want to increase strength then try Strong Lifts ...


----------



## flinty90

hows tricks Greshie, sorry not peaked in for a week or so, wont even try to catch up.. but let me know how things are with you and your training etc.. hope your keeping up the great work my man of the year X


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 17th March *

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

What a disrupted session this turned out to be , 1st my best friend 'phones and we rabbit for 30 minutes and then the e-z curl bar and new weights are delivered....

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Mings lying leg raises :- about 6 repeats

*Notes*:- Squats fine went parallel on the working sets and have achieved my target . Bench failed on the second working set , had to lower the bar onto my stomach and roll it down onto my lap as the safety bars were positioned too low (Doh!) hence remaining sets lowered to 60kg. Rows kept at 62.5 , interrupted in the middle of the third set.

Was going to repaint the hall today , but it's too late to start now , so will probably do the painting tomorrow if the weather stays good, I like to start jobs first thing and then finish mid afternoon. Will then have some wallpapering to do but that can wait until another weekend!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> hows tricks Greshie, sorry not peaked in for a week or so, wont even try to catch up.. but let me know how things are with you and your training etc.. hope your keeping up the great work my man of the year X


Hiya Flinty baby .... coming to the last week of the Strong Lifts programme , because of commitments next week can only realistically fit in two more sessions which means I shall probably miss some of the targets I set myself. After next week I am starting a Push Pull Legs routine suggested by the MingStar , still got to work out some of the starting weights etc , but looking forward to the change in emphasis from gaining strength to building muscle . Diet is still hit and miss and is something I must concentrate more on if I'm going to maximise gains.

Quite enjoyed Strong Lifts , though it has got considerably tougher as the weeks have progressed, anyone who thinks it's a soft option hasn't a clue, the workouts are now lasting the best part of an hour because of the rest periods required between exercises and sets.

Hope you are ok and look forward to seeing you back in training ... I pop into your journals to take a look every now and again  xx


----------



## DiggyV

Nice work buddy... :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 20th March*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'B'*

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

M press:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Deads:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working set:- [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Kept at 125 on the squats. Got to 50kg on the M press at last! though some of the lifts were a bit dodgy, but I managed the five sets. Also got back to 110 on the deads, though on the 4th rep I did wonder if would be able to do the 5th, but the last one was actually quite easy (probably because it was the last one!) I'm glad I wont be doing squats and deads on the same day again for the foreseeable future!

Also afterwards palyed with the e-z bar did about 14 reps of Rippetoes version of the skulls where you drop the bar behind your head , and then about another 8 of skull skulls... only had 6.5kg worth of plates on the bar (not sure what the bar weight is) and the fact I can really only work within the cage caused some logistical issues manouvering the bar!.

There has been a re-organisation of the Barnardo's shops in Dumfries resulting in one salaried member being superfluous to requirements, therefore legally she had to be offered the job I had passed the interview for, which she accepted (no choice really) so I'm back to square one. Am a bit cross about the way it's all been handled but what can you do. It means I can't release some capital to have a couple of jobs done on the bungalow (making the loft a "storage space with natural light"  and putting a new fireplace in the lounge , and If I can't find anything by September (when I can take my pension) then it will impact on the change of car I can have and will also mean I can't have a conservatory added . I'm on the Talent Panel but given there are only 3 shops in the locality that means diddly squat ... so I shall continue to be a Key Volunteer, upgrade my cv accordingly and continue to apply for suitable jobs as they come up ... but there is not much around in this region tbh which is why I thought Barnardo's was my best chance.


----------



## Mingster

Good work with the lifting Gresh:thumbup1:

Sorry to hear about the Bernado's situation. Typical, isn't it. Maybe give skydiving vouchers to the existing staff for birthday presents or release poisonous snakes in the shops or something Just a thought:innocent:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Good work with the lifting Gresh:thumbup1:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Bernado's situation. Typical, isn't it. Maybe give skydiving vouchers to the existing staff for birthday presents or release poisonous snakes in the shops or something Just a thought:innocent:


We have a snake you could borrow - not poisonous, but looks fierce!


----------



## Greshie

:lol: , yes it is typical !


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie have you ever thought about calculation your progression on strong lifts over the period you were doing and and doing a mini log for other people interested in starting this routine. You have had some good results and this could inspire more pople to do this routine, If i could deadlift i would be there myself !!


----------



## TECH

Shame about the Barnardos situation. Tough times at the moment for everybody. At least they liked you and wanted to offer you a position. Take that positive feedback and be confident for future opportunities.


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Greshie have you ever thought about calculation your progression on strong lifts over the period you were doing and and doing a mini log for other people interested in starting this routine. You have had some good results and this could inspire more pople to do this routine, If i could deadlift i would be there myself !!


Hi Retro, probably a bit late for that now as it's after the event almost .... also haven't yet calculated the real gains after ending Rippetoes mix in December....


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 24th March*

*
*

*
Strong Lifts 'A' *

*
*

*
Week 12 - last session*

*
*

*
*

Ok so this is the last Strong Lifts session, next week will be the start of a PPL routine

Squats:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] working sets [email protected]

Bench:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

Rows:- warmups:- [email protected] [email protected] working sets:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Nothing spectacular here, really wanted to go above 60 on the Bench but struggled last time with 60 on the working sets, and this time wasn't much easier, same with Rows, kept to 61.5.

Weight today 67.7 which is not much different to last time.

Tomorrow will work out the starting weights for the PPL , will go light to begin with and work back up. Looking forward to the change in routine


----------



## Mingster

When I do P/P/L Gresh I work out the weights as follows....I work on a 6 week cycle, have a deload week 7 and then repeat 6 week cycle with new, increased %.

Take Bench Press as an example. 5 sets, reps at 10, 10, 8, 6, 4. Say, for ease 4 rep max at 100kg.

Week 1 aim to hit 85% of max for 4 rep set - 85kg. Week 2 would be 90%/kg and so on, hitting 100kg max on week 4. Weeks 5 and 6 you attempt to progress this - 105kg/110kg. Then deload week.

The 10 reps sets would probably remain unchanged throughout as warm-ups, say 40kgx10 and 60kgx10. The 8 rep and 6 rep sets would increase slightly each week.

You could also use 2.5kg increases in your max set if you'd prefer - week 1 at 92.5%/kg and going up to 95%/kg for week 2 and so on.

The basic idea is to hit your 4 rep max at week 4 then have 2 'progression' weeks 5 and 6 to improve your 4 rep max. Then a rest/deload week, and then a new 6 week cycle based on the new, improved %/kg's


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> When I do P/P/L Gresh I work out the weights as follows....I work on a 6 week cycle, have a deload week 7 and then repeat 6 week cycle with new, increased %.
> 
> Take Bench Press as an example. 5 sets, reps at 10, 10, 8, 6, 4. Say, for ease 4 rep max at 100kg.
> 
> Week 1 aim to hit 85% of max for 4 rep set - 85kg. Week 2 would be 90%/kg and so on, hitting 100kg max on week 4. Weeks 5 and 6 you attempt to progress this - 105kg/110kg. Then deload week.
> 
> The 10 reps sets would probably remain unchanged throughout as warm-ups, say 40kgx10 and 60kgx10. The 8 rep and 6 rep sets would increase slightly each week.
> 
> You could also use 2.5kg increases in your max set if you'd prefer - week 1 at 92.5%/kg and going up to 95%/kg for week 2 and so on.
> 
> The basic idea is to hit your 4 rep max at week 4 then have 2 'progression' weeks 5 and 6 to improve your 4 rep max. Then a rest/deload week, and then a new 6 week cycle based on the new, improved %/kg's


I think I may have to read through this several times ! :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I think I may have to read through this several times ! :laugh:


LOL. It's difficult to express in words.

6 week cycles. Just like stronglifts progression wise. Start light. Try to hit current max lifts week 4. Try to increase them weeks 5 and 6. Rest. Repeat


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> LOL. It's difficult to express in words.
> 
> 6 week cycles. Just like stronglifts progression wise. Start light. Try to hit current max lifts week 4. Try to increase them weeks 5 and 6. Rest. Repeat


yes it made more sense the second time around , I was going to ask you about the weight ratios so this will help my planning tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

I would use this for the three main lifts, Squats, Deads and Bench - the 5 set lifts. The first two sets are warm-up. Whether I bench 130kg or 180kg my first warm up would be 60kg and my second 80kg so these sets do not need to change over the 6 week period. The 8 rep set gets you to where the action starts so doesn't need to change a great deal either. The 6 rep set needs to progress to stay in line with the 4 rep heavy, progressive set.

Basically sets 1,2 and 3 stay pretty much the same weight throughout. Sets 4 and 5 are the money sets

The 2nd exercise each day would be 1 warm up set and 2 max effort sets.

The 3rd exercise would be 2 max effort sets on Push/Pull days and 1 warm up and 2 max effort on Legs day - Calf Raises.


----------



## Tassotti

How do you go about increasing the weight on the fluff Ming ?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yes Ming knows his stuff, Greshie your pretty damn strong on the squat for your bodyweight nice stuff mate.

It seems a interesting routine I must admit.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> How do you go about increasing the weight on the fluff Ming ?


Pick a rep level, 8, 10, 12, whatever. When you can do it for both sets, put the weight up

Got to put a bit of effort in with these. Three deep breaths between the last rep or two to hit your targets.


----------



## Tassotti

strongmanmatt said:


> Yes Ming knows his stuff, Greshie your pretty damn strong on the squat for your bodyweight nice stuff mate.
> 
> It seems a interesting routine I must admit.


Mings been training for 60 years. I should think he has a wealth of knowledge by now :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Mings been training for 60 years. I should think he has a wealth of knowledge by now :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Yes Ming knows his stuff, Greshie your pretty damn strong on the squat for your bodyweight nice stuff mate.
> 
> It seems a interesting routine I must admit.


It is a good routine, using basic compounds to build strength. It gets very hard going towards the end , when you think of maxing on squats and deadlifts in one session you have to take longer breaks for recovery between the exercises and between the warmups and the working sets, and learn to pace yourself and not be in a hurry. The last couple of weeks the workouts were taking almost an hour to complete.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sounds like pain which in my eyes equals enjoyment! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Sounds like pain which in my eyes equals enjoyment! :lol:


To be honest for me it was more to do with recovery of energy and stamina as well as being in the right space mentally.

(but if you enjoy a bit of pain I'm sure there are those who can oblige :rolleye:  )


----------



## Greshie

Right Folks, this is what my new PPL regime is going to look like, and it caused a bit of head scratching to calcalate the lifts:-

These are the end results from the Strong Lifts

Squats - 125

Bench - 60

Row - 62.5

Deads - 110

OHP - 50 (why do I automtically conjure up an image of an overhead projector everytime I see OHP mentioned ! :laugh: )

Some of the exercises in the new PPL haven't been done in awhile/before (eg curls skulls calfs SLDL's ) so these are a bit suck and see . Also chins and dips will be body weight until I can work out how to attach weights to my belt without a great deal of faffery:-

Will be doing SLDL's and EZ curls  in the attached doc (not going through the motions to edit the underlying documents and re-importing it all again!)

ppl routine.doc

bit of a faff getting this uploaded ... had to copy and paste from my spreadsheet into a wp document and then upload that


----------



## Glassback

Good to see you are still smashing it mate x


----------



## Greshie

I try my best GB  ... hope you are well , not seen you on here for a while ?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie is your squat still improving?

Look forward to seeing your progress with this New Routine.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Greshie is your squat still improving?
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress with this New Routine.


I held it at 125kg these last three sessions as I'd reached the target I'd set myself, and tried to concentrate on having the energy for the other lifts ...


----------



## flinty90

keep up the good work greshmietser your my hero still...X


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 26th March*

*PPL Day 1*

Deads :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- 1x10 1x12 1x12 (bodyweight)

Ez Curls :- [email protected]

*Notes *:- The deads were a bit daunting to start with on a Monday morning and certainly knew I'd done them by the end of the exercise. Chins ok, as were the curls ... the weight on the curls is because the EZ bar weighs 4.9K (wtf !!! lol), the plates were a bit of a guess , next week will up to 20kg (or rather 19.9 ! ). With the Chins am not far off doing 15reps bodyweight so need to workout how I'm going to attach weights to my belt without a load of faffery!

Lovely day here today, off to the post office in a while then either gardening , washing windows, washing car ... etc etc ....


----------



## Mingster

Good work Gresh:thumbup1: I couldn't load your spreadsheet so couldn't comment on that mate. I think we'll forgive you for allowing 5kg for you EZ bar - can't be on with this .9 nonsense :laugh: Doing your Deads first off every week will help you to progress them as you have found them tough in the past. Top work with the chins by the way


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good work Gresh:thumbup1: I couldn't load your spreadsheet so couldn't comment on that mate. I think we'll forgive you for allowing 5kg for you EZ bar - can't be on with this .9 nonsense :laugh: Doing your Deads first off every week will help you to progress them as you have found them tough in the past. Top work with the chins by the way


I wondered if people would have problems with the spreadsheet , what I'll do tonight is enter the info longhand. Am also hoping the deads will progress now they are being done separately from the squats.


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I wondered if people would have problems with the spreadsheet , what I'll do tonight is enter the info longhand. Am also hoping the deads will progress now they are being done separately from the squats.


I'm sure they will. Doing your Squats first on stronglifts would take away a lot of the leg drive from the Deads imo, especially once your weights started to climb.


----------



## Raptor

Mingster said:


> I'm sure they will. Doing your Squats first on stronglifts would take away a lot of the leg drive from the Deads imo, especially once your weights started to climb.


Sorry to hi-jack the thread Greshie, but Mingster, here's the man i confused you for on FB:



Looks like you, and he also calls himself Ming on one of this Photos


----------



## Mingster

Raptor said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread Greshie, but Mingster, here's the man i confused you for on FB:
> 
> View attachment 79113
> 
> 
> Looks like you, and he also calls himself Ming on one of this Photos


HaHa. That's that skinny Mowgli dude isn't it lol. Sometimes it's tough being a legend, Rap, all these guys pretending to be me to pull babes:lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor

Mingster said:


> HaHa. That's that skinny Mowgli dude isn't it lol. Sometimes it's tough being a legend, Rap, all these guys pretending to be me to pull babes:lol: :lol:


That's why when you said you was 50, i was like are you fcuk lol as he's about 30, but just realized yeah he's Mowgli isn't he not Mingster


----------



## Mingster

Raptor said:


> That's why when you said you was 50, i was like are you fcuk lol as he's about 30, but just realized yeah he's Mowgli isn't he not Mingster


I'm a very young looking 50:whistling: Something of a Steve Reeves lookalike



Only bigger:innocent:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:
 

> I'm a very young looking 50:whistling: Something of a Steve Reeves lookalike
> 
> View attachment 79122
> 
> 
> Only bigger:innocent:


When that was taken 50 years ago you mean :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

I can see the word document. I've been trying to work out how to upload a doc here. How did you do that?


----------



## Tassotti

Mowgli & Mingster separated at birth


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> I can see the word document. I've been trying to work out how to upload a doc here. How did you do that?


Simply uploaded it as a .doc file......... but when you click on the link it will open using the WP package on your pc/laptop


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> Simply uploaded it as a .doc file......... but when you click on the link it will open using the WP package on your pc/laptop


how?


----------



## Greshie

'Reply'

'Go Advanced'

'Attachemnts' (the paper clip icon with the down arrow on the top tool bar)

'Add File'

'Select Files' will allow you to browse your folders for the file you require

Click on the file and then 'Upload'


----------



## Tassotti

Hmm, that's what I tried. It works with .doc files but not excel files...strange


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Hmm, that's what I tried. It works with .doc files but not excel files...strange


Yes it is strange , I had to copy and paste my spreadsheet into a wp document .... thankfully it didn't screw too much of the formatting!


----------



## Greshie

Details of my new PPL routine ... for those who can't open the attachment I provided on the last page. tried my best to put it in tabular form (and tried to insert a table but that would have taken me all night ) but it isn't very easy to present figures in a reasonable format. The Deload week and week 7 have not been filled in yet.

*Day 1*

*Deads* 1x10 1x10	1x8	1x6	1x4

*Chins* 1x8	1x8	1x8

*Barbell/EZ curls* 1x8	1x8

*Day2	*

*Bench* 1x10 1x10	1x8	1x6	1x4

*Dips* 1x8	1x8	1x8

*Skulls	* 1x8	1x8

*Day3*

*Squats* 1x10 1x10	1x8	1x6	1x4

*SLDL/lunges* 1x8	1x8	1x8

*Calf Raises* 1x15	1x15

5 progressive sets on Deads / Bench / Squats - 10 10 8 6 4

3 sets 8 - 15 reps on second exercise

2 sets 8 - 15 on the third exercise

*Targets*

*
*

*
.................Week1.......Week2.......Week3.......Week4.......Week5.......Week6.......Deload.......Week7*

*Day 1*

Deads.......	92.5..........	.97.5.........102.5.........107.5.........112.5........115.5

Chins........	Bodyweight

EZ curls......1x8x15.......1x12x15.....1x15x15.....	1x8x17.5.....1x12x17.5....1x15x17.5

*Day2*

Bench.........52.5...........55.............57.5...........60............62.5.............65

Dips............Bodyweight

Skulls..........1x8x25........1x12x25.....1x15x25.......1x8x27.5....1x12x27.5.....1x15x27.5

*Day3*

Squats.......105..............112.5.........117.5..........122.5...........127.5.........132.5

SLDL......... 1x8x50..........1x12x50.....1x15x50.......1x8x52.5.......1x12x52.5...1x15x52.5

Calf Raises..1x8x20..........1x12x20......1x15x20......1x8x22.5.......1x12x22.5....1x15x22.5

*Warm Up sets*

Deads 1x10x50 1x10x60

Chins None

Bench 1x10x30 1x10x35

Dips None

Squats 1x10x50 1x10x60

SLDL 1x8x25


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 28th March*

*
*

*
PPL - Push day ... I Think !*

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- 3x8

EZ Skulls:- 2x8

*Notes*:- Bit of a mixed bag this, could have gone a bit heavier on the Bench , perhaps I should have started at 35kg, kept the last set at 52.5 and put the 1x4 set @50kg ... I shall rejig this exercise slightly for next week. Went into the dips without a clear idea how I was going to do them , previous attempts last year using kitchen chairs got a bit precarious when I added weights, anyway after some experimentation settled with feet on one safety bar, arms on the other , and this worked nicely, next week will be able to up the reps perhaps even to 15 per set. The Skulls were a disaster , I thought given I can bench to 60kg , that 25kg would be easy, but found I could not lower the bar to touch my forehead, so next week I shall have to deload , I think to 15kg .

Off to Barnardo's for a couple of hours this morning to cover for absence ... then this afternoon perhaps I shall wash and hoover the car , or go to Homebase for some varnish for my patio furniture.... At Barnardo's again tomorrow afternoon and again for a couple of hours on Friday morning , be interesting to see how I cope with this after squats! I suppose I could to the workout when I get back baut as you know I like to get it done and dusted first thing!


----------



## Mingster

Always takes a while to find the level, Gresh. A bit of experimentation and tinkering is to be expected early doors:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 30th March*

*
*

*
Legs Day * 

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Funny thing about exercising my legs , they complain a bit at first but then absorb everything I throw at them afterwards, today was no exception!. The calf Raises I reduced the target plates , then afterwards realised I shouldn't have, so next week will be 20kg! Will also up the SLDL's slightly next week even though I've not hit 3x15.

Another lovely day here , off to Barnardo's this morning to cover absence , then this afternoon tidying the garage I think!


----------



## Mingster

The good thing about this system, Gresh, is that by the time you finish week 6 you will know, exactly, your rep maximums for all the exercises, which should take all the guesswork out of the second 6 week period, and the system will come into it's own


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> The good thing about this system, Gresh, is that by the time you finish week 6 you will know, exactly, your rep maximums for all the exercises, which should take all the guesswork out of the second 6 week period, and the system will come into it's own


Good ! there is quite a bit of guesswork going on at the moment  but I can see eventually there will be some good results !


----------



## chris27

I see your doing well greshie keep at it mate it will come good


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> I see your doing well greshie keep at it mate it will come good


Cheers matey , I'm ever persistant !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday April 1st *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 2 - Pull Day*

Am opening the shop tomorrow, so the pulls are being done this morning , even though I did not have a great night's sleep for some reason, woke up at 3am and eventually got back to sleep at about 4:30am after a cup of tea!

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- 1x12 2x15

EZ Curls:- [email protected]

*Notes:-* Well this workout woke me up for sure  . Got through each exercise nice and steadily. Still have a few pyschological issues with the heavier sets of the deads I think, but hopefully once it sinks in that these are the main exercise of the workout I'll be able to jump the hurdle.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday March 4th *

*
*

*
Push Day*

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- 3x12

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bench felt heavy this morning for some reason, though the the fact the heaviest set is only four reps hasn't quite sunk in yet, in some ways I'm still in 5x5 mode. Everything else fine though I think 15kg for the skulls was too light (after 20kg last week was too heavy!) my brain was out of gear by this point because afterwards I realised I should have done more reps... ah well perhaps I'll be more awake next week!

Lovely sunny morning here, though cold, got some washing on and now to decide what to do with the day


----------



## Mingster

You'll get there, mate. Trial and error to find that sweet spot

Nice and sunny here too. A bit of food shopping followed by a spot of dog walking and maybe an arms workout later on


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday March 4th *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Push Day*
> 
> Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Dips:- 3x12
> 
> Skulls:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Bench felt heavy this morning for some reason, though the the fact the heaviest set is only four reps hasn't quite sunk in yet, in some ways I'm still in 5x5 mode. Everything else fine though I think 15kg for the skulls was too light (after 20kg last week was too heavy!) my brain was out of gear by this point because afterwards I realised I should have done more reps... ah well perhaps I'll be more awake next week!
> 
> Lovely sunny morning here, though cold, got some washing on and now to decide what to do with the day


As Ming says trial and error, working out whats best for you, and what works. Most systems are general, and take some tweaking to suit the individual anyway. You'll get there though - determination is the best weapon.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 6th April *

*
*

*
Legs Day*

Squats :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes* :- The Calves aren't a typo, they are me lapsing concentration and confusing the number of sets required, obviously the lesson from that is I can do more than 20kg next week! ..... Squats were fine, went nice and low on the first three sets, and still went just below parallel on the final two, will increment the last sets by 2.5kg next week, and probably start the first set at 75kg. Not sure I'm getting much from the SLDL's , will need to check form and perhaps up the weight a bit more.

Overcast here today, will have a sit down and a go at the Telegraph crossword and then get on with decorating the hallway... emulsioning today then papering a feature wall tomorrow, so nothing too heavy - thankfully I've little woodwork to do as most of the skirtings and architravings etc are teak.

Hope everyone has a good Easter


----------



## Mingster

SLDL's are difficult to perfect. I find a smaller range of motion but focusing only on the hamstring stretch and contraction works for me. You can gradually increase the ROM over time but you won't need a massive range at any point really.

A good alternative, I find, are long stride lunges with an explosive push back up from the low point. These give my hams and butt a good seeing to

Happy Easter to you too, Gresh. It's the first Easter I've had off for a good while


----------



## Greshie

Yes I didn't do lunges as I've got little space to lunge in (... and I'm not lunging down the road! ), I can feel a bit of a stretch on the first set but the feeling appears to go by the third .... I shall have to play around with the weight I think ...


----------



## flinty90

hi gresh. resident stalker here... lol.. hope your good lover X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> hi gresh. resident stalker here... lol.. hope your good lover X


Morning Flints baby , am fine ta  hope you are good too ! see you are getting yourself back into the training zone


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 9th April*

*
*

*
PPL Week three - Pull Day*

*
*

Deads :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- 3x15

Ez curls:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- I've noticed something with the Deads ... when I got to 100 I started losing grip on the barbell (ie it was resting on my fingers rather than in the palm of my hands, can't say I've noticed this before but I'm wondering if this one of the reasons I struggle with deads once I get to 100+ . Also any ideas how I can attach weights for the chins now I've hit 15 reps bodyweight ... I have a belt.


----------



## Mingster

Get some straps for the deads Greshie. Don't worry about all that grip strength bollox. You're lifting the weight for overall size/strength not for grip and you're not planning on entering any powerlifting meets, are you?

When I add weight with chins/dips I just loosen my belt off and stuff a plate in the front lol. You should be able to get up to a 10kg plate in there easily. After that you can either get a belt designed to attach weights to or, as I would do, get a loop of rope/chain and hang them from the back of your belt via this....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Get some straps for the deads Greshie. Don't worry about all that grip strength bollox. You're lifting the weight for overall size/strength not for grip and you're not planning on entering any powerlifting meets, are you?
> 
> When I add weight with chins/dips I just loosen my belt off and stuff a plate in the front lol. You should be able to get up to a 10kg plate in there easily. After that you can either get a belt designed to attach weights to or, as I would do, get a loop of rope/chain and hang them from the back of your belt via this....


Ta .... confirmed my thoughts


----------



## flinty90

going great guns bro... and yes get the straps on, this will keep you lifting weights to exhaust your muscles before you grip gives out...x


----------



## TECH

Am with the above. Recently got straps as my grip was giving out after 3/4 reps but I knew my body had more in it.


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate, just a quick hi before i shoot off to work for a couple of days DOH !!!

hope you had a great easter break lover .. have a good week ... and to all that read this too X


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Am with the above. Recently got straps as my grip was giving out after 3/4 reps but I knew my body had more in it.


Straps on order


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 11th April*

*
*

*
PPL - Week Three - Push day * 

*
*

Bench :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- 3x15

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bench progressing nicely, last set a bit of an effort, next week will be hitting my previous best with the final set. Dips will be weighted next time, and there will be a small increase in skulls too 

Feeling worked, but not yet exhausting the muscle......

Looks like a decent day here today, though chilly, coffee, crossword , and then will decide what to do  ... ah the life of a gentleman of leisure ! I shall need to make the most of it, as this leisured existence may not last much longer .... !


----------



## Fatstuff

Trainings looking good gresh, i know u have got yourself some straps but I would recommend chalk mate, it does u the world of good, I understand what the guys are saying about not being a powerlifter etc but going as much as possible without the straps will give u some forearm development. Just my humble opinion


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> Trainings looking good gresh, i know u have got yourself some straps but I would recommend chalk mate, it does u the world of good, I understand what the guys are saying about not being a powerlifter etc but going as much as possible without the straps will give u some forearm development. Just my humble opinion


Hmm never thought about that though I'm not sure how chalk will help my grip, I can see it helping if my hands were sweaty ..........?


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> Hmm never thought about that though I'm not sure how chalk will help my grip, I can see it helping if my hands were sweaty ..........?


It honestly makes an amazing difference, u don't realise the moisture that must be there because even when my hands are apparently 'dry' it helps a lot!

Plus it's only a couple of quid so if u don't get much from it u always got ur straps


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> It honestly makes an amazing difference, u don't realise the moisture that must be there because even when my hands are apparently 'dry' it helps a lot!
> 
> Plus it's only a couple of quid so if u don't get much from it u always got ur straps


I'll give it go then


----------



## Mingster

Nice to see the bench progressing mate

I thought your bench and your deads would improve once you prioritised them with their own workout session.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 13th April *

*
*

*
Week 3 - Legs day*

*
*

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL:- [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- made some slip ups this morning ... the 1x6 on the squats should have been 110kg not 115kg but I couldn't add up, only realising afterwards when I thought the set felt a bit heavy! hence increased the 1x4 by 2.5kg, generally everything felt heavy on the squats this morning , even the warm up sets. Also boobed with the calf raises , looking at the dumbbell I couldn't see how I'd got 20kg weights last week as there were only 15kg on them, and I'd not used them since, so added 5kg to make 20kg , did the 2 sets of 15 each leg and then thought well I must have done 20kg last week as that was too easy , confused ??? I am !! ... and as a postscript I commented last week that I didn't really feel I'd done the SLDL's or the rest of the workout afterwards... ummm well that was until I woke up on Saturday morning ............. lol !

Looks like a nice day here today, washing is on , coffee coming and the first stab at the crossword , then possibly some jeans shopping and maybe even some gardening if the weather holds


----------



## Mingster

Come on Greshie, concentrate:lol: You've got to start getting these weights nailed down so you can chart steady, progressive increases.

Keep your garage door shut and stop waving at the neighbours between sets:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Come on Greshie, concentrate:lol: You've got to start getting these weights nailed down so you can chart steady, progressive increases.
> 
> Keep your garage door shut and stop waving at the neighbours between sets:lol: :lol:


Yes Ming I know Ming , I promise to do better next week


----------



## flinty90

good progress greshlove.... keep it up mate you are fast becoming a monster .. you will be slipping 1 gram of gear in you before you know it lol !!! X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> good progress greshlove.... keep it up mate you are fast becoming a monster .. you will be slipping 1 gram of gear in you before you know it lol !!! X


 :lol: I'm a very small 68 kilo monster, though it's nearly the heaviest I've ever been! we shall have to see about the gear


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> :lol: I'm a very small 68 kilo monster, though it's nearly the heaviest I've ever been! we shall have to see about the gear


you fcukin know you want it brother lol X


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 16th April *

*
*

*
PPL Week 4 - Pull day*

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

ez Curls:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- can someone give me a link to a decent set of straps please , the ones I bought were obviously for the pink dumbbell brigade :cursing: and I've not sourced any chalk yet. Otherwise everything went well , stuffed 5kg into my belt for the chins, slightly constricted breathing but at least it stayed there! First set of curls wasn't very good form but the second set was much better. Now I'm doing the deadlifts separately I appreciate how much of a 'compound' they are as everything feels worked.

Off to Barnardo's shortly , someone has called in sick so they have asked me to go in instead of tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mingster

These would do you mate https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/straps/strengthshop-lifting-straps.html


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> These would do you mate https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/straps/strengthshop-lifting-straps.html


tvm


----------



## Tassotti

What's wrong with the straps you got G ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> What's wrong with the straps you got G ?


they ripped when trying to lift 102.5kg :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> they ripped when trying to lift 102.5kg :lol:


POWERHOUSE!!

:thumb:


----------



## TECH

You going to give chalk a go?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> You going to give chalk a go?


 I think so , I just need to get my act together and source some !


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> I think so , I just need to get my act together and source some !


Look forward to seeing how you find chalk, I've always considered it but think I'll look a wally in the gym.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Look forward to seeing how you find chalk, I've always considered it but think I'll look a wally in the gym.


I wouldn't worry what other people think, if it helps your lifting then do it!


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> I wouldn't worry what other people think, if it helps your lifting then do it!


Can't argue with those wise words.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 18th April*

*
*

*
Push Day*

*
*

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips :- [email protected]

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Onwards and upwards on push day  ... Will increase the starting sets on the bench slightly next week, 60kg was my previous PB (on 5x5) so look forward to moving ahead on those. Dips were a breeze didn't really notice the 5kg tucked into my belt , skulls were fine too though went sligthtly off form towards the end ... Pleased with this , feel I'm making progress and have further to go!

New straps ordered , still not done anything about chalk.

Lovely morning here (so far) , so if it stays fine I can see some Cardio being done in the garden this afternoon!


----------



## Mingster

Well done, Gresh. Sounds a cracking workout. There's nothing like a bit of progress to stir the blood:thumbup1:

Cardio, too. I will be impressed


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 20th April*

*
*

*
Legs Day * 

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- I certainly knew about the 4reps at 120 on the squats even though I've still to reach my pb of 125!, but after that everything was a relative breeze, sailed through the SLDL's and also didn't have much issue with the Calf Raises except that I've now reached the maximum plates I can put on one dumbbell, so next week will either have to try a balancing act with two, or increase to three sets.

Interview later today for a full time job, not really what I was after (full time work that is) but felt I had to apply when it came up, so we shall see!


----------



## Mingster

Nice work Tass. Your routine seems to be settling in nicely now

Try a 5kg plate in your belt in addition to the DB for the calf raises. Or get a haversack or satchel and stick some weights in that.


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Nice work Tass. Your routine seems to be settling in nicely now
> 
> Try a 5kg plate in your belt in addition to the DB for the calf raises. Or get a haversack or satchel and stick some weights in that.


Thanks Ming


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Ming


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Thanks Ming


My mind is going with age lol. Thanks for drawing attention to it:cursing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice work Tass. Your routine seems to be settling in nicely now
> 
> Try a 5kg plate in your belt in addition to the DB for the calf raises. Or get a haversack or satchel and stick some weights in that.


Thanks Flinty ... thought about a plate in the belt ... will go for that first I think , then the haversack


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Thanks Flinty ... thought about a plate in the belt ... will go for that first I think , then the haversack


Flinty!!

That's pushing it a bit....Hmm. No. This could open a whole can of worms lol....

Smartar5e


----------



## robc1985

Had a good look through this. Very impressed with your squatting! Seems to be a very good lift for you!


----------



## Greshie

robc1985 said:


> Had a good look through this. Very impressed with your squatting! Seems to be a very good lift for you!


Cheers Rob .... yep I seem to be able to Squat, shame some of the other lifts aren't quite in the same league !


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Nice work Tass. Your routine seems to be settling in nicely now
> 
> Try a 5kg plate in your belt in addition to the DB for the calf raises. Or get a haversack or satchel and stick some weights in that.


lol, have i missed something here


----------



## Fatstuff

ill swap u your squat for my deadlift


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> lol, have i missed something here


that poor old Ming is slowly losing his marbles!


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> ill swap u your squat for my deadlift


What's your Deadlift ? mine is currently 102.5 soon to be 105 on Monday (I hope) pb was 115 with stronglifts (but that was a struggle)


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> that poor old Ming is slowly losing his marbles!


bless him, he still tries though


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> What's your Deadlift ? mine is currently 102.5 soon to be 105 on Monday (I hope) pb was 115 with stronglifts (but that was a struggle)


155kg for 5 last week, but i can only squat (with decent form) 105kg lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> 155kg for 5 last week, but i can only squat (with decent form) 105kg lol


and thats for 3


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> 155kg for 5 last week, but i can only squat (with decent form) 105kg lol


that's good !


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> and thats for 3


Odd isn't it how we are good at some lifts and [email protected] at others ... !


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> that's good !


im stuck on that though now lol, cant seem to get 3x5 at all. You mentioned when u 'were' doing stronglifts. what are u doing now?


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> Odd isn't it how we are good at some lifts and [email protected] at others ... !


yeah, theres always a reason why though, this is how people get strong, by strenghtening weak points in there lifts.


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> im stuck on that though now lol, cant seem to get 3x5 at all. You mentioned when u 'were' doing stronglifts. what are u doing now?


I'm doing a PPL split devised by Ming The Feeble .... One compound followed by two subsids .... nice and simple which is the way I like it , concentrating on compounds which I like ... into week four, and I shall review after week 12 and discuss any tweeks then ....


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, theres always a reason why though, this is how people get strong, by strenghtening weak points in there lifts.


That's very true, that's why I went for a PPL separating out the squats from the deads and to a lesser extent bench , as I think the squats were inhibiting progress certainly on the deads , though I do have grip issues with Deads ....


----------



## Fatstuff

Good old Ming, those who can do, those who can't teach pmsl. Joking aside he's a good old sort and he's been in the game a while, he knows his shizz, I swapped my routine around so that I could squat twice a week and have deads at start of session as well. Did u ever give chalk a blast mate? It is like magic powder lol


----------



## Mingster

Cheeky [email protected]:cursing:

I'll be unleashing the wrath shortly, just give me a minute to eat this triple full english, muffins and a couple of pancakes....


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> Good old Ming, those who can do, those who can't teach pmsl. Joking aside he's a good old sort and he's been in the game a while, he knows his shizz, I swapped my routine around so that I could squat twice a week and have deads at start of session as well. Did u ever give chalk a blast mate? It is like magic powder lol


Not yet, but I do intend to get some and see how I get on ...


----------



## Fatstuff

That's good - every gay man could do with a decent grip lol


----------



## flinty90

love you greshmeister X


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 23rd April*

*
*

*
Happy St George's Day * 

*
*

*
PPL Week 5 - Pull day*

For some reason I am up bright and early this morning (well not very bright but am up early!)

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected]

ez curls :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- I tried the straps on the last set of the deads and couldn't even get the bar off the ground , just couldn't get a grip with the strap wrapped around the bar, so next time will try using the straps on some lower weights in an attempt to get used to them. Must also get some chalk. Think form went out the window with the curls a bit so may deload next time.

Lovely morning here , off to the post office in a while and then housework and possibly some gardening this afternoon, if I'm feeling full of energy there is a moribund camelia that needs taking out which will be a workout in itself !


----------



## Tassotti

You are wrapping the straps the opposite way around the bar to your fingers I take it?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> You are wrapping the straps the opposite way around the bar to your fingers I take it?


Tried both ways....


----------



## Tassotti

Your fingers go over the bar. The straps go under.


----------



## Greshie

Thanks for that vid Tass... I shall take another look at that later and have another go with the straps , I'm sure it was the way I was wrapping them round the bar.....


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Thanks for that vid Tass... I shall take another look at that later and have another go with the straps , I'm sure it was the way I was wrapping them round the bar.....


Thats odd? Straps made a huge difference for me, an extra 2-3 reps. You should almost be able to feel the weight going through the straps and to your wrist.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 25th April*

*
*

*
PPL - Push Day*

*
*

Bench :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- [email protected]

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- got through the 60kg barrier on the bench though the last rep was a bit of a struggle, but I perservered which was just as well as I had forgot to put the safety bars back from Monday  . Sailed through the Dips , and completed 15 reps on the skulls though the second set got a bit tough towards the end again!

Will be doing legs tomorrow morning as am away for a week from Friday visiting friends and family... I expect the break will do me good, although unlike previous occasions I don't feel I need the break from training.....

Have my second interview for the job this morning, still no real expectations of getting it, but will do the best I can


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie you got some good weights going on in here.

How long you running this routine out ?


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Greshie you got some good weights going on in here.
> 
> How long you running this routine out ?


Not sure R , I shall certainly run for three months....


----------



## retro-mental

Greshie said:


> Not sure R , I shall certainly run for three months....


well it seems to be working for you so run it till it stops ! Am jealous of your deads and squats !!


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> well it seems to be working for you so run it till it stops ! Am jealous of your deads and squats !!


Yes I think it is working, which I am very pleased about , not sure if I am yet adding much muscle but hopefully that will come as the weights increae and I push against my limits


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 26th April*

*
*

*
PPL - Legs Day*

Doing legs today as I'm off on my break tomorrow

Squats :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL:- [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt the squats today! though the final set was fine, went to parallel on that, well below parallel on the first two and then just below on three and four. SLDL's were fine, I don't really feel anything whilst doing them, the test will come tomorrow. Calves seem to soak up any punishment too, stuffed a weight in my belt and used the 25kg dumbbell - arm felt it was being pulled off by the end!

Should hear about the job today, there were two of us at the second interview and if the Area Manager thinks neither of us are suitable then it will be re-advertised (it's already been advertised twice!) so we shall see, I'm not expecting to get it!


----------



## TECH

Best of luck Gresh.

Hows PPL going for you? Also what's SLDL?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Best of luck Gresh.
> 
> Hows PPL going for you? Also what's SLDL?


I'm enjoying it actually ... SLDL Stiff Legged Deadlift

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/main/popup/name/stiff-legged-barbell-deadlift


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> I'm enjoying it actually ... SLDL Stiff Legged Deadlift
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/main/popup/name/stiff-legged-barbell-deadlift


anythin with stiff in eh gresh


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> anythin with stiff in eh gresh


 :lol: of course , nothing like a stiff one .... such as a G&T (or similar  )


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> :lol: of course , nothing like a stiff one .... such as a G&T (or similar  )


of course, what did u think i was insinuating lol


----------



## snappyfish

Wow, Inspiring Journal. I have just started out.. Have subscribed.


----------



## Greshie

snappyfish said:


> Wow, Inspiring Journal. I have just started out.. Have subscribed.


Thank you, you are being very kind ! 

You'll get plenty of great advice and help from everyone on UK-M and a great place to start is to keep a journal - as long as you have the discipline to keep it going and up to date.


----------



## Greshie

Hmmm well here I am during my week's break... took the opportunity to have a good look at myself in a full length mirror this morning (not something I possess at home!)

And my conclusion is rather a lot of work still needs to be done, Have definitely filled out on my shoulders and neck, biceps are slightly bigger as are pecs, but my legs are way behind; I bet if I walked into a gym no one would believe the amount I can squat!

Must also start eating a little more leanly and resist cake and cream!

Having said all that , for my age I am in relatively good shape, and a better shape than when I started in Jan 2011 , just not the shape I want to end up with .... ah well back to the oly bar next week  !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Hmmm well here I am during my week's break... took the opportunity to have a good look at myself in a full length mirror this morning (not something I possess at home!)
> 
> And my conclusion is rather a lot of work still needs to be done, Have definitely filled out on my shoulders and neck, biceps are slightly bigger as are pecs, but my legs are way behind; I bet if I walked into a gym no one would believe the amount I can squat!
> 
> Must also start eating a little more leanly and resist cake and cream!
> 
> Having said all that , for my age I am in relatively good shape, and a better shape than when I started in Jan 2011 , just not the shape I want to end up with .... ah well back to the oly bar next week  !


you haven't 'ended up' though yet mate. Still plenty of years for training!


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> you haven't 'ended up' though yet mate. Still plenty of years for training!


That Chilli , is very true !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th May*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 6 - Pull day*

Well I've had my week's break so back to the power cage ! I was actually tempted to start working out again over the weekend but decided it would interrupt the general routine of day on day off weekend off ....

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

ez curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- managed to use the straps with the deads this morning, and they certainly helped my grip on the lower sets, but on the last set I really struggled, it took every ounce of mental and physical strength to do the reps, the experience was strange as this isn't the heaviest I've gone on the deads, however I've always found (contrary to common experience it seems) that after a break away I am weaker to start off with. Chins were harder too, and I dropped the weight on the curls from the last session because I'd struggled keeping form , think I will increment these by a wafer next week!

Have also stopped having boiled eggs for breakfast ... at the moment I never want to see another boiled egg in my life, am still having the oats/banana/milk shake and a another shake after training . I know some people whisk raw eggs into their shakes, but there are reasons why it's not sensible for me to have raw eggs.

Ah well it's not raining here yet , despite the forecast , am going to have a coffee and do the crossword whilst I recover from the workout , then I've some paperwork to do and possibly I may trundle off to the garden centre to buy some bark chips for the front garden .... 

Next week (week 7) is deload week, so a question for Ming , How much should I deload by , and then where should I start weight wise on week 8 ?


----------



## Mingster

I would deload to 50/60% Greshie. Do a few extra reps if you feel like it but just enjoy the sessions, no straining, and go for good form and full stretching and contractions with your muscles.

The following week start at around 85/90% of your current maximums so that you will equal them around week 3 of your second cycle so to speak. If you body is telling you otherwise adapt if necessary. A little bit of leeway won't do you any harm.

How have you found your first cycle on this routine mate? Plus points and negatives?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I would deload to 50/60% Greshie. Do a few extra reps if you feel like it but just enjoy the sessions, no straining, and go for good form and full stretching and contractions with your muscles.
> 
> The following week start at around 85/90% of your current maximums so that you will equal them around week 3 of your second cycle so to speak. If you body is telling you otherwise adapt if necessary. A little bit of leeway won't do you any harm.
> 
> How have you found your first cycle on this routine mate? Plus points and negatives?


Cheers 

The first 6 weeks have flown by and I've really looked forward to the sessions, I like the splitting away of the Squats , 3 times a week was getting too much towards the end of the last routine and I don't think I was fully recovering between sessions. I also like the simplicity of the routines , just three exercises concentrating on the big compounds then following up with two ancillery exercises keeps things simple, and as you know I like basic compounds. I think it will take longer to start making proper gains, and I think my upper body has benefitted more than my legs , though I'm pleased to be doing calf raises again. At the end of this week if all goes well my last set of squats will be back to 125kg, but I can still comfortably fit into skinny jeans (albeit possibly with a bit more shape ) and I'm sure most people wouldn't have a clue I lift weights!


----------



## Mingster

I'm pleased it's going well

It's difficult to say about the muscle gaining....Most of the time I can't see any progress in myself:no: Maybe we look at ourselves too hard and too often, I don't know. Maybe you need more nutrients, although I know you struggle with the food. I'm the same now - I'm not prepared to eat any more food so I can't see myself getting bigger, I need to refine what I've got. Legs can be stubborn. I'm sure you will see progress eventually:thumbup1:

PS. Walk round in World Gym vests


----------



## TECH

Play to your strengths Gresh. I don't particularly look like a lift, so I'm enjoying the 'surprise strength' I've got. As I've said before its great lifting what somebody 15kg heavier can lift. I know it's frustrating when you want to pack some size on though.


----------



## Fatstuff

Food is a bitch in this game!!! I have found a good way to bump cals is to make 2 shakes in the morning with 3 scoops of whey and one scoop of whatever carb u fancy (and some evoo if u want) and keep in fridge, just have a big gulp whenever u go in the kitchen, u soon get down them and it adds around 150g protein and 100g carbs to ur diet without trying (and more fat if u go with the evoo idea)

Fart like a trooper though


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> Food is a bitch in this game!!! I have found a good way to bump cals is to make 2 shakes in the morning with 3 scoops of whey and one scoop of whatever carb u fancy (and some evoo if u want) and keep in fridge, just have a big gulp whenever u go in the kitchen, u soon get down them and it adds around 150g protein and 100g carbs to ur diet without trying (and more fat if u go with the evoo idea)
> 
> Fart like a trooper though


That sounds quite a good idea , I do have three shakes on training days (two with a banana whizzed in) and one on non training days, perhaps I should increase the number on the non training days .. The other issue is I no longer count the macros or follow a particular diet, other than trying to neat cleanly (after a fashion  ) and again trying to eat more on training than non training days. One of the issues I have is that my appetite has declined quite dramatically over the years so in fact shakes are easier to deal with than an increase in 'real' food.


----------



## Fatstuff

IMO shakes are fine, it's only liquid food at the end of the day. How many scoops do u have in your shakes?


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> IMO shakes are fine, it's only liquid food at the end of the day. How many scoops do u have in your shakes?


I put one 75ml scoop in ....


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 9th May*

*
*

*
PPL Push day * 

*
*

Looks like we are in for a fairly decent day up here 

bench:- [email protected] 1x10'45 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips :- [email protected]

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bit disappointed with the Bench as was hoping to hit 65kg before the deload week , but struggled on the last rep of the [email protected] so lowered the final set back to 62.5 but failed on the last rep, lost the power to drive the bar fully back up so had to let it drop onto my stomach and the safety bars. This is worse than the last session where at least I managed the four reps at 62.5 . Dips were fine but need to think how I am going to add further weight, balanced the 10kg plate on my lap, two plates will slide about. Skulls were ok, last couple of reps a bit of a struggle.

Shake, Coffee , crossword, get the young plants out of the greenhouse to harden off , possibly a trip into town to check out one of the charity shops advertising for a manager and part time deputy manager ... and try to sort out an item I sold on eBay which has been returned by the post office because it was never collected .....


----------



## TECH

Don't be too disappointed with the bench. You've made progress with that, you don't automatically improve every session just because of what you lifted last time. Keep hitting it and the 65kg will come along soon.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Don't be too disappointed with the bench. You've made progress with that, you don't automatically improve every session just because of what you lifted last time. Keep hitting it and the 65kg will come along soon.


I shall persevere Tech , don't worry!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 9th May*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Push day *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Looks like we are in for a fairly decent day up here
> 
> bench:- [email protected] 1x10'45 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Dips :- [email protected]
> 
> Skulls:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Bit disappointed with the Bench as was hoping to hit 65kg before the deload week , but struggled on the last rep of the [email protected] so lowered the final set back to 62.5 but failed on the last rep, lost the power to drive the bar fully back up so had to let it drop onto my stomach and the safety bars. This is worse than the last session where at least I managed the four reps at 62.5 . Dips were fine but need to think how I am going to add further weight, balanced the 10kg plate on my lap, two plates will slide about. Skulls were ok, last couple of reps a bit of a struggle.
> 
> Shake, Coffee , crossword, get the young plants out of the greenhouse to harden off , possibly a trip into town to check out one of the charity shops advertising for a manager and part time deputy manager ... and try to sort out an item I sold on eBay which has been returned by the post office because it was never collected .....


Haven't you got bigger plates greshie?


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Haven't you got bigger plates greshie?


bit of a jump from 10kg to 20kg !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> bit of a jump from 10kg to 20kg !


Get yourself some 15's!


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Get yourself some 15's!


actually Chilli I've lost the plot ... have 15's not 20's! but it's a bit of a jump from 10 to 15!


----------



## Fatstuff

or a dipping belt :rolleye:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> actually Chilli I've lost the plot ... have 15's not 20's! but it's a bit of a jump from 10 to 15!


True. I think gaffer tape may be the way forward.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> True. I think gaffer tape may be the way forward.


I think you may be right !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 11th May*

*Legs day * 

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf raises :- [email protected] (ea leg)

*Notes*:- I'm never satisfied with legs. Squats were a killer whilst I was doing them, and I suppose now I'm typing this I know I've exercised but given the effort in to getting the last set of 4 at 125kg , feeling a bit more jelly would have been more satisfying ! . I think I may swop the SLDL's for lunges, my arms get tired of holding the bar before the backs of my legs start to feel anything! Calf raises were a bit more of a result though trying to hold on to 25kg worth of dumbbell got to be a bit of an effort too!

Ah well deload week next week, will check what Ming said but I'll probably drop the weight by 60% and perhaps do a few more reps.

Slightly better day today here than yesterday , really need to go into town and get my hair cut, but I hate sitting in a queue, just want to be in done and out!. So I wish it was p1ssing down with rain then there would be fewer people about!


----------



## Tassotti

Looks like a strong workout to me.

Add lunges. Don't replace. imo


----------



## Mingster

Yes, nice workout Greshie. The straps should eliminate any problems hanging onto the bar for the deads and calf raises. I can hold a 100kg bar with one finger each hand easily for as long as I would wish whilst using straps.

If you introduce lunges make sure you make a long stride then explode upwards and back to fully stretch the hamstrings


----------



## Greshie

So much for saying I couldn't feel anything yesterday ... hams and quads are a leeetle bit achey today !!!


----------



## flinty90

good work matey ... x


----------



## Mingster

I always feel the SLDL's a day later


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good squatting!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 14th May*

*
*

*
PPL Deload Week *

Deload weights calculated by taking 60% of last weeks totals and then rounding up to the nearest practical weight

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected]

ez curls :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- tried to concentrate on form and stretching - hoped to do [email protected] on the deads but had enough by 6 reps , did a few more on the last set of the curls .

Weighed myself this morning - 68 kilo - 10stone 7lbs - not much different from last time but still the heaviest I've ever been!

Not a bad morning here this morning so far, dippy sunshine, but the forecast isn't good. However some washing is on in the hope it can be hung outside, and maybe a trip to the tip this afternoon (oh the exciting life I lead!)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

What's the theory behind a deload week Greshie. I know the answer's probably in here somewhere!


----------



## TECH

Same question as chilli, 60% is a huge deload!


----------



## Mingster

It's an alternative to having a total weeks break. It's not designed to build muscle, just to perfect technique and get a little blood pumping through the body, rather than a complete break from training.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> It's an alternative to having a total weeks break. It's not designed to build muscle, just to perfect technique and get a little blood pumping through the body, rather than a complete break from training.


The irony is of course I had a complete break the week before last, and interestingly towards the middle of the week my body seemed to miss working out, however by the time I did start again it was a bit of an effort to get going! My next complete break will be at the end of August for 12 days or so, and I've already decided to drop the weights slightly on my return and then build back up. In the meantime the next 'proper' deload week is scheduled for the start of July.


----------



## Fatstuff

Seems like u got it all planned mate!! Good on u


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> The irony is of course I had a complete break the week before last, and interestingly towards the middle of the week my body seemed to miss working out, however by the time I did start again it was a bit of an effort to get going! My next complete break will be at the end of August for 12 days or so, and I've already decided to drop the weights slightly on my return and then build back up. In the meantime the next 'proper' deload week is scheduled for the start of July.


Good stuff Greshie. Planning and consistency, the two factors vital to sucess

I must admit I plan everything to the minutest detail way before I do anything. I get a bit of stick for it sometimes lol, but it's the way my mind works, and it certainly eliminates a lot of the blundering around and wasted sessions that seem to plague a lot of lifters.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Greshie. Planning and consistency, the two factors vital to sucess
> 
> I must admit I plan everything to the minutest detail way before I do anything. I get a bit of stick for it sometimes lol, but it's the way my mind works, and it certainly eliminates a lot of the blundering around and wasted sessions that seem to plague a lot of lifters.


I plan my 3 main compounds and anything else I choose to fart around with I just do as and when!!


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> I plan my 3 main compounds and anything else I choose to fart around with I just do as and when!!


Not bad for a youngster, I suppose

Back when I was a lad any farting about in the gym was met with a plimsoll round the lug hole


----------



## Greshie

I prefer to plan ahead , that way I can keep focus and drive, and not waste any time


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Not bad for a youngster, I suppose
> 
> Back when I was a lad any farting about in the gym was met with a plimsoll round the lug hole


Yep that's right!! A youngster, u got it!!

It's only matts direction that has me doing that! Before then I used to do chest and biceps, back and triceps, shoulders and legs (always skipped the leg parts lol) used to deadlift once a month if lucky!!


----------



## Mingster

Thought you'd like the 'youngster' reference


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Thought you'd like the 'youngster' reference


yeh, u been lifting longer than ive been breathing lol - feel old?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Not bad for a youngster, I suppose
> 
> *Back when I was a lad any farting about in the gym was met with a plimsoll round the lug hole*


*
*

*
*

*
*

.. and so it should!


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> yeh, u been lifting longer than ive been breathing lol - feel old?


LOL. I don't measure time in human terms. Born of an elder race than man....


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> LOL. I don't measure time in human terms. Born of an elder race than man....


i knew u were fcukin old, didnt know u were losing ur marbles kind of old


----------



## Glassback

Mingster said:


> LOL. I don't measure time in human terms. Born of an elder race than man....


Old and a beast lol

Keep going Greshie - impressive commitment this mate.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 16th May*

*
*

*
PPL - Push day - Deload week*

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- [email protected]

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- nothing really to say, followed the same calculation as Monday for the bench but downed to the nearest sensible plate on the Dips and Skulls, did a few extra reps on the last set of the bench. Got the blood flowing and the heart pumping slightly, and feel a bit of a pump ....

Looks like a decent day in store here so car may get washed , and a bit of gardening done once the nip in the air goes


----------



## DiggyV

Do you find it frustrating on deload weeks? NOt being able to lift the bigger weights.

I have 4 weeks of lower weights / higher reps coming up, and it is so tempting to just push on with the heavy stuff, but my joints need a break.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Do you find it frustrating on deload weeks? NOt being able to lift the bigger weights.
> 
> I have 4 weeks of lower weights / higher reps coming up, and it is so tempting to just push on with the heavy stuff, but my joints need a break.


Not really because I see it as having a break without stopping lifting entirely, and now I wish I had put some deload weeks into the previous training routines!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 18th May *

*
*

*
PPL - Deload week - Legs *

Squats :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL:- [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Noites*:- well this is the end of the deload week. I think today felt the most beneficial in that I went ATG all the way through the squats so knew the muscles had been worked, and the same with the calf raises too. Will be interesting to see if I feel any after effects from the SLDL's tomorrow.

Over the weekend I shall draw up next week's routines, starting at 85% of my previous normal routine.

Looks a bit brighter today (ie it's not raining) though this morning will be prepping for an interview with Age Scotland at lunchtime ... Assistant Manager - part time ... so fingers crossed !


----------



## Tassotti

Take it you didn't get that previous job Greshaeaeai ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Take it you didn't get that previous job Greshaeaeai ?


No , the first one I went for at Barnardos had to be offered to an existing member of staff because her job was being lost under a re-organisation, the second job I went for at Barnardo's was a shop manager position, and I get down to the last two in the second interview but lost out, probably because I didn't have enough appropriate retail experience.


----------



## Greshie

Got the job!


----------



## Fatstuff

congratulardo's


----------



## nogger

Well done on the job Mr G......back on line at last,will be able to keep an eye on you again. :tongue:


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Well done on the job Mr G......back on line at last,will be able to keep an eye on you again. :tongue:


Cheers Nog, good to see you back, hope all is well with you


----------



## TECH

Congratulations Gresh


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 21st May*

*
*

*
PPL - week 8 - Pull day*

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected]

ez curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Have decided Deads are always a struggle regardless of the weights being lifted, they are my least favourite compound, but needs must!, and have got used to the straps. Chins were fine. On the curls I concentrated on form, it's very easy to get into a swinging motion when starting to lift the bar back up so try to keep my elbows pinned.

Lovely morning here, some ironing and then out into the garden I think


----------



## Mingster

Nice work Greshie. We all have exercises we dislike. I hate Bench and Bent Rows. I can get away with missing these out from time to time lol - or always:lol: You have to serve a bit more apprenticeship so hard lines:lol: :lol:

You're doing great


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice work Greshie. We all have exercises we dislike. I hate Bench and Bent Rows. I can get away with missing these out from time to time lol - or always:lol: You have to serve a bit more apprenticeship so hard lines:lol: :lol:
> 
> You're doing great


 :lol:

I was looking at some of the pics in the Bodypower thread yesterday .... have quite a way to go yet I think!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was looking at some of the pics in the Bodypower thread yesterday .... have quite a way to go yet I think!


LOL. Pesky kids:rolleyes:


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> *Monday 21st May*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - week 8 - Pull day*
> 
> Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Chins:- [email protected]
> 
> ez curls:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Have decided Deads are always a struggle regardless of the weights being lifted, they are my least favourite compound, but needs must!, and have got used to the straps. Chins were fine. On the curls I concentrated on form, it's very easy to get into a swinging motion when starting to lift the bar back up so try to keep my elbows pinned.
> 
> Lovely morning here, some ironing and then out into the garden I think


Its been dull and sad here the last 2 days...should be picking up on Wednesday...need that sun.


----------



## DiggyV

Still going strong I see young man! 

As the Merciless One says, we all have exercises we hate, fortunately mine is limited to wide-grip lat pull downs, which I just avoid. Until that is I forget how much I hate them and do them for a change. Within about 4 reps of the warmup set I remember again. :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Lunges for me - hate them


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 23rd May*

*
*

*
PPL - Push Day*

*
*

And another glorious sun drenched day

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- [email protected]

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bench was slightly harder work than it should have been, and felt the skulls towards the end of the second set!

Crossword, Bit of light gardening this morning, then I think I am off out to lunch


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL smashing some weights around the gym

then a crossword and some light gardening.... love it lol


----------



## Mingster

Intellectual meatheads with green fingers....Gotta love 'em


----------



## Greshie

lol ... caught sight of myself in the mirror when I got up this morning ... not a lot of meat !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 25th May*

*
*

*
PPL - Legs day *

Up bright and early today (well early ... not sure about the 'bright' bit ) so thought I'd get on with stuff, beautiful sunny morning, patio doors already opened, it's going to be another scorcher 

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL's:- [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- knees creaked a bit first off on the squats and I did wonder whether I'd got the weight spacings between the sets quite right. No doubt shall feel the SLDL's tomorrow. Felt the calf raises though!

Well I shall look at the crossword and then give the patio furniture a coat of stain before the sun gets round and it gets too hot

now I shall be gainfully employed shortly and therefore will have more disposable income, am thinking about adding a pre workout supplement to give me an energy boost... anyone any ideas?


----------



## Tassotti

In my opinion, I wouldn't bother. You've not needed one until now.

Maybe a double coffee.


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> In my opinion, I wouldn't bother. You've not needed one until now.
> 
> Maybe a double coffee.


Very true ... and most of them have large doses of caffeine anyway! I just recall getting a freebie once when I ordered something from somewhere (can't remember what or from where  ) and it certainly gave me a hit before training


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 23rd May*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Push Day*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> And another glorious sun drenched day
> 
> Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Dips:- [email protected]
> 
> Skulls:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Bench was slightly harder work than it should have been, and felt the skulls towards the end of the second set!
> 
> Crossword, Bit of light gardening this morning, then I think I am off out to lunch


Know the feeling my Bench is ****! I am struggling on my bench wasn't over a month ago.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Know the feeling my Bench is ****! I am struggling on my bench wasn't over a month ago.


bench has always been weak with me, but [email protected] shouldn't have been the struggle it was given I was almost doing 10kg more before the deload week!


----------



## Greshie

Well just heard Age Scotland want me to start on Monday... 1st two weeks will be full time so there will be a little re-org to the training schedule - Sunday / Tuesday (my day off) then not quite sure , will have to get up early on Thursday!


----------



## Mingster

Get some Jaffa cakes down you Gresh. As good a pre-workout than all these fancy stims imo....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Get some Jaffa cakes down you Gresh. As good a pre-workout than all these fancy stims imo....


Well there's an excuse not to eat "cleanly" :lol:


----------



## Mingster

You'd never notice the dietary effects of 3 or 4 Jaffa Cakes before a workout mate. You'll have burnt them off by the third set and yes, it does help ease the pain of a healthy diet


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You'd never notice the dietary effects of 3 or 4 Jaffa Cakes before a workout mate. You'll have burnt them off by the third set and yes, it does help ease the pain of a healthy diet


Well no reason not to have a go and see how I do on them ... I rather like Jaffa cakes too


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Well no reason not to have a go and see how I do on them ... I rather like Jaffa cakes too


I have a pre workout Boost Bar on my heavy workout days


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I have a pre workout Boost Bar on my heavy workout days


Do you now! have to say I had to google what a Boost bar was  :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Do you now! have to say I had to google what a Boost bar was  :lol:


They are delicious The fifth Rule of Ming reads: Nothing eaten just before or after workouts affects your diet.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Mingster said:


> They are delicious The fifth Rule of Ming reads: Nothing eaten just before or after workouts affects your diet.


I'm liking that comment MING!

Greshie Jaffa cakes are delicious.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> I'm liking that comment MING!
> 
> Greshie Jaffa cakes are delicious.


I know !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 27th May*

*
*

*
PPL - week 9 - pull day*

*
*

Worked out this morning as starting my new job tomorrow....

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins;- [email protected]

ez curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Had a Boost Bar a few minutes before the workout, have no idea if it had any effect but got through the session without too much trouble!. Felt a bit winded by the end of the deads, and sweating even though the window was open (according to my weather station it's already 24 degrees outside ... phew )

Next workout will be on Tuesday (day off) , then legs will probably have to be Thursday before work... Thankfully after the first two weeks full time I go down to 21 hrs a week, so fitting the gym in will be much easier .

No real plans for today , there are three car boots locally today, but not sure I can be bothered to make much of an effort - my just get the sunday paper and sit in the garden ..... 

Enjoy the day everyone


----------



## Tassotti

First day nerves new-'boy'


----------



## DiggyV

Nice session G-man. Weights starting to.creep up again I believe.

Ahave a great day.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good stuff Greshie, good to see your still at it and training and eating hard. Well done!


----------



## Mingster

Nice workout Gresh:thumbup1: Have the chocky a bit earlier to give it a chance to hit your system. Best of luck with the new job


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice workout Gresh:thumbup1: Have the chocky a bit earlier to give it a chance to hit your system. Best of luck with the new job


Cheers Ming

Yes I only thought of the choc at the last minute, even though I had been thinking about it earlier whilst drinking my tea in bed


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff Greshie, good to see your still at it and training and eating hard. Well done!


Thanks Matt, not sure I am eating as hard as I should be, this weather has killed my appetite ... not that it was great in the first place!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 29th May*

*
*

*
PPL - Push Day*

A little bit tired this morning, being on your feet all day is hard work !

Bench :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- [email protected]

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Three Jaffa Cakes this morning! Last set on the bench a bit of an effort and I was running out of steam on the skulls by the end of the second set!.

Rather overcast here today though due to brighten up later. not quite sure when I shall be able to fit legs in this week , depends how I feel!. Next week is easier as I can workout Sunday , Tuesday bank holiday and Thursday day off, then after that I'm down to my 21 hours a week.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 31st May*

*
*

*
PPL - Legs Day (or rather evening!)*

*
*

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL:- [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Did the legs session this evening after work (well actually after dinner!) . joints creaked abit on the squats. Kept to last week's weight on the calf raises ....

1st day in charge not too bad, though as I thought would happen the end of day routine went awry and managed to be hugely over on the till which means the wrong value was entered somewhere on the reconciliation... but at least it's wrong in the right direction!


----------



## Mingster

Nice work Gresh. About time you did an honest day's graft rather than lolling around those herbaceous borders:lol:


----------



## Tassotti

I reckon it's all just a laundering scam


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie, I had a thought regarding your dip problem. Why don't you get a weight belt from a dive shop? You can add your own weights to whatever value you like.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Greshie, I had a thought regarding your dip problem. Why don't you get a weight belt from a dive shop? You can add your own weights to whatever value you like.


May well be worth investigating!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah sounds like a good idea Greshie!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 3rd June*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 10 Pull day*

*
*

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Ez curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Creeping up on the deads, had more reps left on the chins, but having a 10kg plate stuffed down my belt wasn't hugely comfortable ... this is something I shall need to address once I've completed this coming week at work and have some time to think about other stuff ! . ez curls also quite straightforward, time to up the weights a little on those.

Cool and overcast here today which is a little disappointing .. will watch the pageant on tv this afternoon and do household chores inbetween times! Must also feed my tomatoes today !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 3rd June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week 10 Pull day*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Chins:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Ez curls:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Creeping up on the deads, had more reps left on the chins, but having a 10kg plate stuffed down my belt wasn't hugely comfortable ... this is something I shall need to address once I've completed this coming week at work and have some time to think about other stuff ! . ez curls also quite straightforward, time to up the weights a little on those.
> 
> Cool and overcast here today which is a little disappointing .. will watch the pageant on tv this afternoon and do household chores inbetween times! Must also feed my tomatoes today !


No, it's not comfortable, mate. But a bit of discomfort isn't that bad surely? An alternative would be a haversack or knapsack on your back with the weight in it. On my heavy dips I simply loop a rope through the plates and loop the other end of the rope around my belt so the weights hang below me whilst I dip. I've managed 35kg doing this and can't see any reason why I can't go heavier. The weights do swing around a bit sometimes but this encourages me to keep my form slow and strict and adds a bit of core training to the lifts


----------



## Greshie

Rope or Haversack sounds good to me ....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 5th June *

*
*

*
PPL - Push day*

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- [email protected]

Skulls:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Have got back to 60 on the bench which I'm pleased about, last rep a bit of a struggle but I really am determined to breach the 60kg barrier next week. Next week on the dips I shall tie the plates together somehow to stop them sliding. heaviest I've done on skulls and I knew it on the second set!

Watched the Jubilee concert last night and can't help thinking that certain of the more "mature" rock and pop performers should really have given up gracefully by now :whistling: Kylie was good as were Alfie Boe and Rene Fleming, also liked the singer songwriter Ed whateverhisnamewas, and shame the BBC splatted it's credits over half the fireworks display at the end!

Lovely day here this morning , will have the tv on but will be pottering about in the garden etc...

Enjoy your days everyone


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 7th June*

*
*

*
PPL - Legs Day*

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL :- [email protected]

calf raises:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Decent session, the boost bar seems to give me a bit of a boost, squats felt heavy on the final set and just got to parallel, no real problems with the SLDL's, should have squeezed a few more reps out of the calf raises....

Day off today and tomorrow, few errands this morning , then housework and if it stays dry a bit of gardening ....


----------



## DiggyV

nice work buddy. :thumb:


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 7th June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Legs Day*
> 
> Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> SLDL :- [email protected]
> 
> calf raises:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Decent session, the boost bar seems to give me a bit of a boost, squats felt heavy on the final set and just got to parallel, no real problems with the SLDL's, should have squeezed a few more reps out of the calf raises....
> 
> Day off today and tomorrow, few errands this morning , then housework and if it stays dry a bit of gardening ....


Need to catch up on garden myself,but it's raining like a mad man here....got soaking working this morning...Think i need a boost bar.


----------



## TECH

Knocking on the 100kg deadlift door.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 10th June*

*
*

*
PPL - week 11 - Pull day*

Deads :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected]

Ez curls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up this morning feeling shattered after working yesterday and then going out for a meal afterwards, don't know what they put in chinese food but I had some very strange dreams!

Anyway after a boost bar and a cup of coffee I dragged myself into the garage ... the sugar and caffeine rush obviously worked !

Hit the 100 on the deads, managed to do 3 sets of 10kg on the chins (daren't do otherwise after Mings scathing comment last week :lol: ) and upped the weights slightly on the curls...

So forget all the proprietary pre workout supplements ... just have a coffee and a choccy biscuit bar and away you go!

Completely knackered now mind !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 10th June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - week 11 - Pull day*
> 
> Deads :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Chins:- [email protected]
> 
> Ez curls:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Woke up this morning feeling shattered after working yesterday and then going out for a meal afterwards, don't know what they put in chinese food but I had some very strange dreams!
> 
> Anyway after a boost bar and a cup of coffee I dragged myself into the garage ... the sugar and caffeine rush obviously worked !
> 
> Hit the 100 on the deads, managed to do 3 sets of 10kg on the chins (daren't do otherwise after Mings scathing comment last week :lol: ) and upped the weights slightly on the curls...
> 
> So forget all the proprietary pre workout supplements ... just have a coffee and a choccy biscuit bar and away you go!
> 
> Completely knackered now mind !


Lots of sugar and lots of salt mate ....

good to see your still giving it all you got matey, seems like i not been in here for a bit...

Keep going my little sex on the side lol.. XX


----------



## Mingster

Nowt like a boost bar pre workout Gresh. Blows all these pricey, complex formulas out of the water. The old ways are the best:thumbup1:


----------



## TECH

Nice work Gresh. A boost for me next time.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 12th June*

*
*

*
PPL - Push day*

*
*

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dips:- [email protected]

Skulls:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- last set on the bench was supposed to be 62.5 but having struggled on the last rep of 57.5, I decided some psychology was required so just upped the last set by 1kg from last week, and it worked ! (well at least for the first three reps, the final rep requried a great deal of effort and wasn't very clean) Have now got a rucksack so a 5kg plate was on my back and a10kg plate on my lap for the Dips... Skulls were fine....

Overcast here today ... was going out to lunch but that has been postponed , so not sure whether to do some gardening or take myself off to Carlisle for a bit of retail therapy! decisions decisions!


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Nice work Gresh. A boost for me next time.


Coffee , a boost bar and a dose of L-Taurine does me , but I have to say I've noticed more energy with the Boost bar and coffee!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie said:


> Coffee , a boost bar and a dose of L-Taurine does me , but I have to say I've noticed more energy with the Boost bar and coffee!


Good Work Greshie,

Nice to see your getting stronger, definitely seems that your making good improvements mate. You sure it was not the Taurine giving you the boost and not the coffee and bar LOL.:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Work Greshie,
> 
> Nice to see your getting stronger, definitely seems that your making good improvements mate. You sure it was not the Taurine giving you the boost and not the coffee and bar LOL.:laugh:


:laugh: No don't think it was the Taurine on it's own ... the caffeine and sugar fix definitely played a role!


----------



## Mingster

Taurine - waste of money. Boost bars - tasty and effective. Any lifter worth his salt knows this


----------



## strongmanmatt

Mingster said:


> Taurine - waste of money. Boost bars - tasty and effective. Any lifter worth his salt knows this


Couldn't agree more Mate,

Ming time for my 0.375grams of Pork chops! 100% Pork!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 15th June *

*
*

*
PPL - Legs Day *

*
*

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL:- [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Nothing really to say other than the Squats felt a bit heavy towards the end, used the rucksack to hold 5kg for the calf raises. As ever don't feel any effects from the SLDL's but we'll see what happens tomorrow !

A very dreich day here today , though not as bad as some of you are getting I think!, off to Carlisle for a bit of shopping this morning, just hope I don't get as wet as I did the last time I went there!


----------



## Mingster

Ha. Haven't been to Carlisle in years as it's usually flooded lol.

Heavy rain here too, Gresh. I'm having a day indoors, eating, training, and also have a bit of shield renovation to get stuck into


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Ha. Haven't been to Carlisle in years as it's usually flooded lol.
> 
> Heavy rain here too, Gresh. I'm having a day indoors, eating, training, and also have a bit of shield renovation to get stuck into


Hmm you are probably wise staying put, last time in Carlisle I got drenched, but unfortunately Dumfries doesn't quite offer the same retail therapy opportunties and a trip is overdue.... Enjoy your day Ming


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 17th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week 12*

*
*

*
Pull Day*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- My biggest problem with Deads is a mental one, I just don't like lifting from the floor and the initial effort of pulling the bar up and pushing my feet into the ground, yet today whilst I was glad to see the back of the final set I also knew there was more in the tank, I could have lifted heavier. Chins were not so successful, had 5kg tucked into my belt and 7.5kg in the rucksack but struggled a bit. However the curls were a relative breeze - really pleased with these .....

So all in all quite encouraging.............

Next Training sessions are Tuesday and Thursday

Right off to get the Sunday paper and stock up on pre work out supplements (Boost bars!)

Another miserable day here ... got some washing on but doubt it will see the rotary airer outside, having a marble fire surround delivered on Tuesday so may move the lounge furniture around ... that will be a workout in itself!

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## flinty90

nice work my little sex toy...

fcukin marble surround look at you , flash cnut lol X


----------



## Mingster

Stick in there Gresh. The mental side of the lifts is all important. Try to imagine there's a big chip in your marble surround, and get so mad that you tear up that weight without thinking

Otherwise we'll be calling you a bicep boy:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Stick in there Gresh. The mental side of the lifts is all important. Try to imagine there's a big chip in your marble surround, and get so mad that you tear up that weight without thinking
> 
> Otherwise *we'll be calling you a bicep boy:whistling::lol*:


 :lol:

No fears of that!

I shall have to summon some rage from somewere it seems !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Chin Up Greshie!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 18th June*

*
*

*
PPL - Push day*

No I've not lost the plot, I just decided to do Tomorrow's session this evening because my handyman is appearing bright and early to do some jobs for me, and knowing him he'll be here until 6pm ...... so I decided to get Push day out of the way! Whether this was entirely a good idea see below:-

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] - see notes

*Dips:-* [email protected]

*Skulls:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- After a fairly relaxing day I had my tea (lamb steaks, boiled tatties, broad beans , gravy) a coffee and a boost bar, waited for everthing to settle then got going, but boy the bar felt heavy on the bench and by the 4th rep @ 57.5 I was struggling, hence racked the bar and then did a 1x2. Determined to get to the elusive 62.5 I then split the last set into 2 sets of 1 @ 62.5 and then finished off with 1 set of 2 reps, but it took every ounce of willpower to get the bar back up to the rack on the final rep of that last set, so it looks like I shall be stuck at 62.5 for a while until I can get 1x4 straight off. The Dips were fine , and the skulls ok though form went on the last rep.

Next week I shall be working 6 days on the trot in charge of the shop as the manager is taking holiday, therefore I think I'm going to have a deload week just to make life a little easier for myself... I don't think I now have the stamina to get up at the crack of dawn and workout before a heavy day's work or the energy reserves to do a full workout in the evening! it's what happens when you get older .... :sad:


----------



## DiggyV

Nice work getting the 62.5 buddy, always a good boost to overcome a psychological barrier.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Stuff, Ian, maybe you should try and do some more tricep assistances to try get that important part drive of the chest. Nonetheless good to see your determined to break that barrier, good effort! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Cheers boys  .... persistence generally pays off eventually !


----------



## TECH

Nice work on the bench Gresh I know how it's been a battle for you.


----------



## retro-mental

If you get stuck on the bench i find lowering the weight for all but the working set helps me break throuhg. Its moslty a mental thing like you know !

Well done on getting the 62 greshie !


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 22nd June*

*
*

*
PPL - Legs Day*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL *:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- up bright and early to see the Olympic torch pass by the end of the road, I took some photos but they are not good, so won't post them on here , have to say glad I didn't have to go very far to see it.

Nothing really to say about today's session, knees creak abit to begin with on the squats.

Next week is deload week, having looked back on the final week before the last deload I'm a bit disappointed with myself, as the only major lift I've managed to increase weight on is the Bench (after a struggle) , otherwise deads and squats are below the lifts I managed on week 6, however all the ancillery lifts have increased, I suppose there are extenuating circumstances in that my mind has been occupied with starting work, but week after next must try harder to get Deads and Squats moving up ....

Also ought to weigh myself though I'm not anticipating any great gains there either

Suppose I should get some progress pics too so will take some and see if they are worth putting up !


----------



## TECH

Yeah lets see how you're doing with some progress pics. Always worth putting up.

Also can I say what a hero I think you are for just doing your thing and keeping at it. You never get involved in the forum politics or any of that bullsh*t. You don't venture into the general conversation area and get dragged down. You just do your journal, help others and keep at a steady rate. Reps to you.


----------



## TECH

Oh I must 'spread some reputation around before giving it to Greshie again'. How embarrassing. Well as soon as I can I will! Ha!


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Yeah lets see how you're doing with some progress pics. Always worth putting up.
> 
> Also can I say what a hero I think you are for just doing your thing and keeping at it. You never get involved in the forum politics or any of that bullsh*t. You don't venture into the general conversation area and get dragged down. You just do your journal, help others and keep at a steady rate. Reps to you.


 :lol: you didn't see my recent contribution to "I'm Straight" where I definitely ruffled someone's feathers! But no it's true I rarely look in the General section, occasionaly if I can give some advice I might make a contribution but otherwise just keep to "I'm straight" or the other Journals I'm subscribed to, I find that is enough otherwise I'd be on here 24/7 and never get anything else done...


----------



## Mingster

You're doing very well Gresh, nevertheless:thumbup1:

I think you're getting to the point now where to progress your weights you are going to have to look at changing something. Eating more is the obvious solution as increased body weight will equal an increase in strength. I know you want to avoid extra pounds around the waist etc but needs must on occasion.

Other options would include a loosening of form - could result in injury, less warm up sets - ditto, more aggression in your training - my favourite, or drugs -  .

An extra 50 grams of protein a day via 1/2 shakes would be the obvious first step. And at an extra 200 cals a day shouldn't affect your waistline to any great extent.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You're doing very well Gresh, nevertheless:thumbup1:
> 
> I think you're getting to the point now where to progress your weights you are going to have to look at changing something. Eating more is the obvious solution as increased body weight will equal an increase in strength. I know you want to avoid extra pounds around the waist etc but needs must on occasion.
> 
> Other options would include a loosening of form - could result in injury, less warm up sets - ditto, more aggression in your training - my favourite, or drugs -  .
> 
> An extra 50 grams of protein a day via 1/2 shakes would be the obvious first step. And at an extra 200 cals a day shouldn't affect your waistline to any great extent.


Hmmm I think you may be right, reckon I am going to have to start looking at diet again, I've thought about drug induced enhancement but need to investigate more thoroughly, and don't want to expose myself to the possibility of injury as I've seen elsewhere how that can completely derail progress, I'm not a very aggressive person , so increasing calories looks the most straightforward option at the moment


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 24th June*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 13 - Deload*

*
*

It's deload week for me this week, mainly because I have a six day working week in front of me and at my age something has to give!!

Reduced last set weights to approx 75% of last week's max, and then decremented the buildup sets accordingly on the main lifts. On the subsidiary lifts just reduced to approx 75% or so...

*Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected]

*ez curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Fairly straightforward though was a bit tired this morning so took a while to get going, but it got the heart pumping!. Concentrated on form.

we had blue skies and sunshine first thing, but the clouds weren't far away and looks like it's going to rain again now, warm though ....


----------



## flinty90

your only as young as the guy your feeling Greshie, at least you realise that you have to make passasge in your life for other things mate, i feel you have a great balance in life and im glad you stick to your principles about your life and prioritise properly..

great going mate have some reps lover XX


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> your only as young as the guy your feeling Greshie, at least you realise that you have to make passasge in your life for other things mate, i feel you have a great balance in life and im glad you stick to your principles about your life and prioritise properly..
> 
> great going mate have some reps lover XX


Cheers Flints .... not so sure about priorities and balance, more like facing realities ! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 26th June *

*
*

*
PPL - Deload Push day*

*
*

Well this evening nearly didn't happen , I was so tired when I crawled home from work, but it's surprising what chicken and rice, some strawberries and youghurt, a cup of coffee and 3 jaffa cakes can do ! 

*Bench *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Skulls:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- concentrated on form today ...


----------



## paul81

oy oy G man, been a while since i poked my head in here!!

good to see your still cracking on, shall have to catch up on this a bit tomorrow night when i get the chance :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> oy oy G man, been a while since i poked my head in here!!
> 
> good to see your still cracking on, shall have to catch up on this a bit tomorrow night when i get the chance :thumbup1:


Good to see you back Paul... enjoy the read :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good stuff Greshie,

Keep it going, your making good progress, nice diet.!

I like Jaffa cakes to.


----------



## TECH

Good going with the skull crushers. That'll certainly help you push the bench weight up.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Good going with the skull crushers. That'll certainly help you push the bench weight up.


Hope so


----------



## TECH

Gresh I don't mean to intrude on your journal but I had to tell you. I had a dream last night you turned up at my gym, and you knew these secret doors to go through and through these doors were loads of famous people and UKM members playing squash and 5-a-side football and sh*t. Tim Henman was playing squash. Jimmy Carr, Amir Khan and Milky were playing football and Tass was in goal.The bearded prisoner from Lifers (documentary on few nights ago) and a guy from my work were watching. Very vivid dream, I quite enjoyed it though.

Not sure where we go from here, hope we can still be friends? Ha!


----------



## Tassotti

Ha ha. I did use to be in goal in a 5 aside team


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Gresh I don't mean to intrude on your journal but I had to tell you. I had a dream last night you turned up at my gym, and you knew these secret doors to go through and through these doors were loads of famous people and UKM members playing squash and 5-a-side football and sh*t. Tim Henman was playing squash. Jimmy Carr, Amir Khan and Milky were playing football and Tass was in goal.The bearded prisoner from Lifers (documentary on few nights ago) and a guy from my work were watching. Very vivid dream, I quite enjoyed it though.
> 
> Not sure where we go from here, hope we can still be friends? Ha!


  ... I could do with knowing some secret doors ... :lol:


----------



## NoodleArms

good luck.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie, Nice diet,

I am very shocked that your only about 8 stone.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 28th June*

*
*

*
PPL - Legs Deload*

*
*

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

SLDL:- [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*Notes* Very tired again this evening, but a boost bar and a coffee pre-workout seemed to do the trick, though glad it was a deload session!


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Greshie, Nice diet,
> 
> I am very shocked that your only about 8 stone.


Noooo not 8 stones .. about 10 stone 5 or so at the moment !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie said:


> Noooo not 8 stones .. about 10 stone 5 or so at the moment !


My apologises!


----------



## TECH

How do you do your calf raises?


----------



## paul81

lol time for a better pre workout maybe G instead of a choc bar and coffee?


----------



## Mingster

Boost bars are the best pre workout mate. Much better than that Hemo Rage sh1te lol, a fraction of the price and much tastier too


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Boost bars are the best pre workout mate. Much better than that Hemo Rage sh1te lol, a fraction of the price and much tastier too


tiny bit of fat/sugar content as well :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. What you eat just before training doesn't count - everybody knows that:whistling: 

Pre workouts don't work for me at all. I was in 3 scoops of that Rage stuff and never felt a thing. Simple sugars do the trick though. A Boost, a Mars bar or some malt loaf and jobs a good'un


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> HaHa. What you eat just before training doesn't count - everybody knows that:whistling:
> 
> Pre workouts don't work for me at all. I was in 3 scoops of that Rage stuff and never felt a thing. Simple sugars do the trick though. A Boost, a Mars bar or some malt loaf and jobs a good'un


one thing about that Hemo stuff.... sweating my tits off with it! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> How do you do your calf raises?


One foot on a step in the lobby between my kitchen and garage - with a dumbell


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 1st July *

*
*

*
PPL Week 14 - Pull day *

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected]

ez curls :- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Tired this morning, woken up just before 7am by the courier delivering a new fire surround today :yawn: went back to bed for another couple of hours but a bit of a waste of time as I didn't sleep properly :no:. But the usual coffee and boost bar gave me enough energy to get through the workout!

starting weights are approx 90% of week 12 final sets ....

This week back to three days , so plan is push day tomorrow and legs on Thursday, will also start concentrating on diet sometime this week!

Today shopping, washing, and perhaps some gardening if the weather stays dry!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 2nd July*

*
*

*
PPL - week 14 - Push Day*

*
*

*Bench[*/COLOR]:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Skulls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- weights on max sets approx 90% of pre deload week. Felt the last set of the bench and think form went slightly on the dips.

Quiet day ahead (it's raining !) out for lunch and will take a look at diet later, also need to do tax at some point but may put that off till the weekend!

Cut the hedges yesterday but need to get out the taller step ladder to reach the tufts on the top I couldn't manage to get at and zap with the cutter ... all looks a bit raggedy at the moment


----------



## Mingster

I know you're busy Gresh, and I know you have all sorts of demands on your time at the minute, but now is the time to get serious with these pesky lifts. You're approaching your top totals again and it's the time where by fair means or foul you have to be exceeding them on this cycle of your routine. Get more food, extra sleep, raw meat or pics of people who have p1ssed you off in the past and stick pins in them. Whatever works for you. Get mean, get aggressive and get those totals beat.

You CAN do it:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Can just see Greshie ravaging a dead cow with just his teeth !


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Can just see Greshie ravaging a dead cow with just his teeth !


Or even a live cow


----------



## Greshie

I need to do something .... feeling almost permanently knackered at the moment !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I need to do something .... feeling almost permanently knackered at the moment !


Find that something mate. It will be out there


----------



## Greshie

Don't worry Ming, I shall do my darnest ....


----------



## paul81

got to admit..... i ended up having a boost bar today :lol:

basically i'm blaming you guys for planting that seed in my head!!!!

btw G, i've bought a few sample satchets of that Charge stuff from BB warehouse, you want me to sent you one, see if it gives you a bit of a kick?


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> got to admit..... i ended up having a boost bar today :lol:
> 
> basically i'm blaming you guys for planting that seed in my head!!!!
> 
> btw G, i've bought a few sample satchets of that Charge stuff from BB warehouse, you want me to sent you one, see if it gives you a bit of a kick?


At the moment I'm willing to try just about anything, however I think I am going to increase the intake of food to start with, but thank you for the offer Paul


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> At the moment I'm willing to try just about anything, however I think I am going to increase the intake of food to start with, but thank you for the offer Paul


well they should arrive weds, so you've probably got until fri to change your mind :laugh: but if you do, it wont be a problem to send one your way chap


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> well they should arrive weds, so you've probably got until fri to change your mind :laugh: but if you do, it wont be a problem to send one your way chap


Cheers !  and regardless let me know if they do something for you !


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Cheers !  and regardless let me know if they do something for you !


will do, this hemo rage isnt too bad, makes you sweat bucket loads, but gives you some decent energy levels.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 5th July*

*
*

*
PPL -Week 14 Legs Day*

*
*

*Squats**:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL* :- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Again 90% approx of week 12 last sets.

Starting to eat a bit more (well have a few more shakes!)

Was a nice sunny morning first thing .. but now clouding over .. shopping , housework and if it stays dry gardening today  .. working tomorrow then four days off :bounce:


----------



## TECH

Force feed. The way I look at it is eating is training. Can't put effort in at the gym and slack on the food. Got to match the gym effort in your meals. Am I talking bo-lex?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Force feed. The way I look at it is eating is training. Can't put effort in at the gym and slack on the food. Got to match the gym effort in your meals. Am I talking bo-lex?


No you are right! took my eye off the eating ball a while ago, and starting working again hasn't helped matters!


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> No you are right! took my eye off the eating ball a while ago, and starting working again hasn't helped matters!


Yep work is a right pain for diet. I'm always trying to find ready to eat, non perishable food.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Yep work is a right pain for diet. I'm always trying to find ready to eat, non perishable food.


Must be difficult working shifts and full time...

At least I only work 21 hours a week so will try to fit in the food on my days off ! - starting from today !


----------



## Fatstuff

im trying to up my calories atm too - im sure my body plays tricks on me, if im dieting, im starving even if i accidentally bang a load of cals in lol but when i try to overeat, i feel full all the time on near enough the same cals !!


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> im trying to up my calories atm too - im sure my body plays tricks on me, if im dieting, im starving even if i accidentally bang a load of cals in lol but when i try to overeat, i feel full all the time on near enough the same cals !!


Yes that's partly my problem ... I just feel full and then find it difficult to eat ...


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Must be difficult working shifts and full time...
> 
> At least I only work 21 hours a week so will try to fit in the food on my days off ! - starting from today !


Yeah it's a nightmare. Especially when I've gone 6 hours no break, only eating fruit and nuts. People laugh and ask why I get so moody when hungry....'it's not the hunger it's losing my gains thats p*ssing me off!'


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Yeah it's a nightmare. Especially when I've gone 6 hours no break, only eating fruit and nuts. People laugh and ask why I get so moody when hungry....'it's not the hunger it's losing my gains thats p*ssing me off!'


Suppose you just have to eat as much as you can when you can!


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Suppose you just have to eat as much as you can when you can!


That's it mate. Embrace the food. Live in a fat mans dream.


----------



## Mingster

You have to train your body to eat more. It is a gradual process, just like the increasing of weights on the bar.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> You have to train your body to eat more. It is a gradual process, just like the increasing of weights on the bar.


But I want everything now lol


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> But I want everything now lol


You'll grow out of this


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You have to train your body to eat more. It is a gradual process, just like the increasing of weights on the bar.


That I guess is true!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 8th July*

*
*

*
PPL - week 15 - pull day *

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez curls* [email protected]

*Notes*:- Went down with a cold Friday night, and whilst I am feeling better this morning, the deads took a great deal of energy and I found the chins harder going than usual. Still at least I am not snivelling and sneezing any more, just hope it hasn't settled onto my chest....

Trying to up the food intake too .... troday I intend to have chilli and rice for lunch and then this evening some chicken in white wine thingy that Flubs recommended to use up some [email protected] wine I bought ... then a shake in the evening and perhaps after lunch.

Overcast here but warm (or at least I am warm!) I really need to get out into the garden ... possibly may do a bit this afternoon if I feel up to it!


----------



## Tassotti

Put 130Kg on the bar and deadlift it once


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Put 130Kg on the bar and deadlift it once


Now that sounds a good idea!


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Put 130Kg on the bar and deadlift it once


Not a bad idea this Gresh. Sometimes you just have to look that weight in the eye and say 'Sod you. I'm going to break that mental hold you have on me once and for all.'

Progress isn't always in little plates and biscuits, but in great big slabs of pie


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Not a bad idea this Gresh. Sometimes you just have to look that weight in the eye and say 'Sod you. I'm going to break that mental hold you have on me once and for all.'
> 
> Progress isn't always in little plates and biscuits, but in great big slabs of pie


I've not really thought of doing that before ... will have a go next week I think!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good to see you fighting strong there greshie, keep up the good work fella your bench is improving well though mate keep it up.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 10th July*

*
*

*
Week 15 - Push Day*

*
*

*Bench* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Skulls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- All fairly straightforward, last rep on the last set of the bench a bit wobbly, and have to be careful to do the dips properly. Still a bit snuffly, but seem to have largely got rid of the weekend bug.

Miserable day here. Really I need to get to the tip but the idea of slithering up and down ramps in the wet to deposit garden rubbish into skips is not appealling.


----------



## Glassback

You feeling better mate? Lifts look good mate.

Do you take multi vitamins? You know I am on immune suppressants well they are a life line fr me fighting colds mate. I swear by them.


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> You feeling better mate? Lifts look good mate.
> 
> Do you take multi vitamins? You know I am on immune suppressants well they are a life line fr me fighting colds mate. I swear by them.


Yes ta GB , I take a multi-vit and a fish oil tab everyday ... the worst of the cold only lasted 2 days but the residue lingers a little longer , almost literally! sorry too much info I know!


----------



## flinty90

hey Greshie hows tricks mate, hope your still pounding away like a mad man . Oh and training pmsl XX


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 12th July *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 15 - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL* :- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Gloriously sunny first thing, bit more cloud now but still due a lovely sunny day (for a change!)

Everything went very smoothly this morning, was in the zone and it felt good! ... so onwards and upwards !


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> hey Greshie hows tricks mate, hope your still pounding away like a mad man . Oh and training pmsl XX


Yep Flints am still plodding away with the weights ... slowly and surely and consistently .....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 15th July*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 16 - Pull Day*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected]

*Ez curls*:- [email protected]

Notes:- Bit tired this morning but managed to get into the swing fairly quickly. The last 1x1 on the deads was 125 because I couldn't be [email protected] swopping plates about, will go a bit higher next Sunday. managed to do the [email protected] this week no problem and ez curls weren't too bad though I have to watch form as I have a tendency to swing when the weights get higher on these.

Still feeling slight twinges from my legs workout on Thurs - not sure whether this is the SLDL's or the one rep on the last set of the squats when I went well below parallel ... didn't feel it at the time but was a bit stiff Friday and yesterday 

Off for a paper and stock up on Boost bars ! then some washing , and if it stays dry perhaps a bit of gardening later today


----------



## Tassotti

How did the 125 feel G?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> How did the 125 feel G?


ermmm like 125  ... I did it , and I probably could have done another, but I'm not sure i could have done 4 reps !


----------



## Tassotti

Bung 140 om next time. It needs to feel heavy


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 17th July *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 16 - Push Day*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Skulls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Pleased I was able to do the last set of the bench straight off, though the last rep was a struggle, next few weeks I shall probably just up by a wafer - 1kg - at a time. Concentrated on form with the Dips... though a long way to go before I can even think of emulating Mingster's routine!. Skulls were fine too.

Weighed myself this morning and very disappointed given I am trying to eat more - 65.5kg - shall have to start remembering to weigh myself on a more regular basis... looking back over my notes from last year I was up to 69kg at one point, of course then I wasn't working and the weight went onto all the wrong places. Some people seem to think all an ectomorph has to do is eat more, but I'm not sure it's that simple, get the feeling I'm genetically programmed to be small, though I must burn a lot of energy at work.

Oh well am going to take a look at the crossword and then get out and prune a couple of shrubs before the weather decides to return to normal (ie raining!)


----------



## Mingster

Nice benching Greshie. You'll get there, mate. Never fear:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Nice benching Greshie. You'll get there, mate. Never fear:thumbup1:


^^^^^^^^^^ what he said :lol:


----------



## nogger

I know your pain for the weight....The more i eat the more i sh1t...just can't win.


----------



## Beklet

Gardening? Awesome. Sold......



And training too.....I struggle with bench, I really do. After a while I sack it off and go back to dumbbells


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> Gardening? Awesome. Sold......
> 
> 
> 
> And training too.....I struggle with bench, I really do. After a while I sack it off and go back to dumbbells


benching has been my bane, have really struggled to get over 60kg, same when I did OHP last year - that was another struggle !

My nose was disjointed this afternoon when an acquaintance came into the shop and dropped into the conversation that they already had harvested some tomatoes from their greenhouse .... mine are still bright green!


----------



## Beklet

I have no greenhouse, but mine are also green. Grrr....

I'm struggling to get to 60kg...I did the same with squats (and still do)...Once the barrier is lifted though.....


----------



## Mingster

Why not lift blindfolded. Get somebody you trust to load the bar for you, but not tell you how much. Sometimes it will be lighter, sometimes heavier, but I bet you still lift it. These sticking points are only in the head


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> I have no greenhouse, but mine are also green. Grrr....
> 
> I'm struggling to get to 60kg...I did the same with squats (and still do)...Once the barrier is lifted though.....


Yes so much of it is pyschological (as I keep on being told ! )


----------



## DiggyV

Beklet said:


> I have no greenhouse, but mine are also green. Grrr....
> 
> I'm struggling to get to 60kg...I did the same with squats (and still do)...Once the barrier is lifted though.....


Try the old washer trick Beklet.

Whatever weight you can lift, but are stuck on, add one of the very smallest plates (washers) on each side. Now there is really no extra weight on the bar worth talking about, and do the same number of reps as normal. Psychologically though you have just lifted weigh above your block point..... THe next week add 2 each side, again no real increase on the weight you previously found easy.....

This has worked for me in the past get from 60 to 80 and then 80 to 100 and then 100+ on the bench.

You do two sets on convincing, one that you haven't really added any extra weight so no worries, and the second is that you have lifted above the barrier weight.

Good Luck....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Why not lift blindfolded. Get somebody you trust to load the bar for you, but not tell you how much. Sometimes it will be lighter, sometimes heavier, but I bet you still lift it. These sticking points are only in the head


Now that is a good ruse .... one downside training at home !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Now that is a good ruse .... one downside training at home !


Try it when your handymans round. As long as you trust him of course lol....


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Try the old washer trick Beklet.
> 
> Whatever weight you can lift, but are stuck on, add one of the very smallest plates (washers) on each side. Now there is really no extra weight on the bar worth talking about, and do the same number of reps as normal. Psychologically though you have just lifted weigh above your block point..... THe next week add 2 each side, again no real increase on the weight you previously found easy.....
> 
> This has worked for me in the past get from 60 to 80 and then 80 to 100 and then 100+ on the bench.
> 
> You do two sets on convincing, one that you haven't really added any extra weight so no worries, and the second is that you have lifted above the barrier weight.
> 
> Good Luck....


This is what I'm going to do next week on the bench, just managed the 62.5kg on tuesday so am going to add 2 wafers (1 kg) and tell myself it's no extra, then when that works do the same again the following week !


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Try it when your handymans round. As long as you trust him of course lol....


Hmmm it's hard enough trying to get hold of him, have been waiting a couple of weeks for him to fit a new fire surround and do some electrics, he popped into the shop today to say he hadn't forgot, and would be round asap !


----------



## Mingster

There's no real need to actually wear a blindfold lol. As long as you don't know exactly how much weight is on the bar the same principal applies. Over the years there have been many occasions when I've mistakenly loaded the bar, or have forgotten to remove a plate or whatever, lifted the weight thinking it was something else, and only realised afterwards that it was a new pb. I'm certain that many others have done the same....

Of course, if you like blindfolds then why not....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 20th July*

*
*

*
PPL - week 16 - Legs day*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL* :- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Tired this morning and felt a bit stiff so my squats session didn't feel as good as last week, only really going parallel. Had watched a video clip on the SLDL's last week and realised I could go lower, so made sure I did this today, reckon will feel the effects later ! No issues with the calf raises - perhaps I'd woken up by then!

Off to the supermarket shortly, then drop by the local sorting office to pick up my new 'phone , then this afternoon planning a retail therapy session in Carlisle


----------



## Greshie

*PPL - Week 17*

*
*

*
Pull day *

*
*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:-

Weight has creapt up to 66kg this morning !

Tried to do 1 rep at 130 on the deads and could not get the bar off the ground! so dropped to 125 and managed that on the second attempt. Everything else self explanatory.

Quite a nice morning here ... off for a paper shortly, got some washing out on the whirligig and really ought to do a bit of weeding in the garden ...


----------



## Mingster

Well done, mate:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Looking good still gresh, i keep popping in keeping an eye on you... and each week im seeing weights slowly creeping up, and also your own weight very slowly creeping...

have a good day mate , dont forget to text me your new phone number bro, otherwise them c0ck pics are going to dry up lol X


----------



## strongmanmatt

Gresh, go abit lighter mate, to try get just below parrell I know it's hard but in the long run it will be beneficial. Fantastic Job though mate keep at it.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Gresh, go abit lighter mate, to try get just below parrell I know it's hard but in the long run it will be beneficial. Fantastic Job though mate keep at it.


I should certainly be able to go below on the preliminary sets, but felt very stiff on Thursday morning - perhaps I should have done some stretching exercises beforehand


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 23rd July*

*
*

*
Week 17 - Push Day*

*Bench**:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Skulls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-The last set of the bench was a struggle, but I was determined to do the four reps given I'd managed 62.5 last week. Dips were fine, but the second set on the skulls was hard going towards the end! Getting to the point now where I'm thinking it's time to add some "assistance", have had a nose around but doubt anything will happen before my holiday at the end of August.

Very dreich here today, was going out to coffee and cake this afternoon, but my mate has had to cancel 'cos he's ill... so looks like I'll be finding some jobs to do indoors! :sad:


----------



## TECH

What do you do your skulls with Gresh?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> What do you do your skulls with Gresh?


ez-bar ....


----------



## flinty90

i see i get no replies in here no more, maybe i should move on :crying:


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> i see i get no replies in here no more, maybe i should move on :crying:


Now you are always welcome in here  xx


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> ez-bar ....


Do you count that in your weight log?


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> ez-bar ....


Do you count that in your weight log?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Do you count that in your weight log?


Yes , it weighs just under 5kg


----------



## Greshie

Took a few pics this afternoon ....



Most were rubbish and I shall have to retake some ....



These two are ok though the second one looks like I'm trying to practice ballet steps :lol: 

Looking at them I think overall my frame is a bit fuller, I think my legs are a bit thicker, and I know my arms are too though it's hard to tell from the photos...

Still a long way to go though!


----------



## TECH

Ah I'll have to add 5kg to mine. Piling on the weights.

Pics looking good. Arms look much fuller as do your shoulders. You also look younger in these pics? Got to do something with the twinkle toes pose though.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Ah I'll have to add 5kg to mine. Piling on the weights.
> 
> Pics looking good. Arms look much fuller as do your shoulders. You also look younger in these pics? *Got to do something with the twinkle toes pose though*.


 :lol: I know !


----------



## Mingster

Poser


----------



## DiggyV

The Royal Ballet is calling Gresh :lol:


----------



## Greshie

A few more pics , and generally better ones. I left the Royal Ballet pic in as everyone likes it so much ! :lol: :whistling:

Generally quite pleased with these given I lost focus on my diet this year and ended up stalling and also possibly reaching my natural limits.


----------



## Leigh

Pics look good! When's the audition? :lol:

You can definitely see big improvements in your arms and shoulders. The shape of your back is improved too.

Did you have a side-on pic? to compare to the one on the first page?


----------



## Greshie

Leigh L said:


> Pics look good! When's the audition? :lol:
> 
> You can definitely see big improvements in your arms and shoulders. The shape of your back is improved too.
> 
> Did you have a side-on pic? to compare to the one on the first page?


Thank you  legs are lagging behind a bit but I can also see differences in them!

No didn't do a side-on pic ... perhaps next time I'll remember !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Your legs are not quiet at my standard yet! But your getting there whats your weight now!


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Your legs are not quiet at my standard yet! But your getting there whats your weight now!


 :lol: given squats are my strongest lift legs should be better than they are, the bloody things!, weigh about 66kg now. Must start going deeper on the squats I think!


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> :lol: given squats are my strongest lift legs should be better than they are, the bloody things!, weigh about 66kg now. Must start going deeper on the squats I think!


have you had your test levels checked G-Man, pushing as you do , you should be seeing some growth., unless you're just leaning out, losing fat and gaining some muscle.

Good work in here though.


----------



## Tassotti

How on earth you get more youthful looking as time goes by astounds me


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> How on earth you get more youthful looking as time goes by astounds me


Gh


----------



## biglbs

Why have i not seen this???subbed x


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> have you had your test levels checked G-Man, pushing as you do , you should be seeing some growth., unless you're just leaning out, losing fat and gaining some muscle.
> 
> Good work in here though.


Thank you Diggs, not had test levels checked though have thought about it a few times. Trying to do a balancing act between adding muscle and a bit of growth but keeping leanish overall ......



Tassotti said:


> How on earth you get more youthful looking as time goes by astounds me


Always looked young for my age Tass, the previous avi was not the most flattering of photo's



biglbs said:


> Why have i not seen this???subbed x


Welcome aboard Big boy  all contributions and critques welcome


----------



## Tassotti

Morning G

How's the job going? Settled in now?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Morning G
> 
> How's the job going? Settled in now?


Yes not too bad  been a bit of a learning curve but getting the hang of things now


----------



## biglbs

Bloody till.........................................


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 26th July*

*
*

*
Week17 - Legs Day*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Tried to go as low as possible on the squats which isn't too difficult on the lighter sets but becomes progressively more so as the weights increase.. oh to be 30 years younger !. Made sure I did a greater range of movement on the SLDL's as per last week. On the Calf raises am now using two dumbbells (rather than one and a weighted rucksack) which means I have to keep my balance on the step rather than using the free hand to steady myself ... not very easy!

Got a busy week ahead , in Edinburgh MondayTuesday then working the rest of the week so not sure when I can fit in the next session, am thinking of doing back to back this Sat/Sun then perhaps one evening in the week .....

Overcast here this morning, need to do shopping and some washing , and am waiting for a delivery. If it stays dry I may get out into the garden later, but it's not looking promising at the moment!


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie..just quickly swooshing thru'...I won't muck up your journal, I promise...just returning the visit if that is ok with you...Happy Thursday..


----------



## Beklet

Ah, found it again - must sub


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> *Friday 26th July*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Week17 - Legs Day*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *SLDL*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:*- Tried to go as low as possible on the squats which isn't too difficult on the lighter sets but becomes progressively more so as the weights increase.. *oh to be 30 years younger* !. Made sure I did a greater range of movement on the SLDL's as per last week. On the Calf raises am now using two dumbbells (rather than one and a weighted rucksack) which means I have to keep my balance on the step rather than using the free hand to steady myself ... not very easy!
> 
> Got a busy week ahead , in Edinburgh MondayTuesday then working the rest of the week so not sure when I can fit in the next session, am thinking of doing back to back this Sat/Sun then perhaps one evening in the week .....
> 
> Overcast here this morning, need to do shopping and some washing , and am waiting for a delivery. If it stays dry I may get out into the garden later, but it's not looking promising at the moment!


It's not much easier trust me! You're still the superior squatter!


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> *Friday* 26th July


Gotta make allowances for the oap's.

Don't know what day it is most of the time


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Gotta make allowances for the oap's.
> 
> Don't know what day it is most of the time


ooops .... well spotted ... 'cos I'm used to training on a Friday, but wont be tomorrow as I'm working ...


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> ooops .... well spotted ... 'cos I'm used to training on a Friday, but wont be tomorrow as I'm working ...


Do you often lose your keys? Go into a room and forget why you're in there? Wander around Dumfries at 2am in your pyjamas?


----------



## 25434

Happy Friday Greshie...and on the losing keys thing..I often forget where I've parked the car when I go to the gym and spend houuuuuuuuuuuuuurs searching for it...and a couple of weeks ago actually tried to unlock a car that I thought was mine on the premise it was near to where I had parked and it was blue....only to find it was a totally different make and two rows down?...bwaaahhhaaaaaa...durrrrrrrr....ah well....I blame it on all the early morning training pre food...clearly had an impact on my thought process...cough! :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Do you often lose your keys? Go into a room and forget why you're in there? Wander around Dumfries at 2am in your pyjamas?


I can confirm I do not wander round Dumfries at 2am in my pyjamas (or in anything else for that matter) but I have to admit I sometimes do forget where I've put something.... usually my wallet, keys, or mobile


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Happy Friday Greshie...and on the losing keys thing..I often forget where I've parked the car when I go to the gym and spend houuuuuuuuuuuuuurs searching for it...and a couple of weeks ago actually tried to unlock a car that I thought was mine on the premise it was near to where I had parked and it was blue....only to find it was a totally different make and two rows down?...bwaaahhhaaaaaa...durrrrrrrr....ah well....I blame it on all the early morning training pre food...clearly had an impact on my thought process...cough! :laugh:


oh I've done that, gone up to the wrong car and wondered why the remote doesn't work, or not remember where I parked the thing!


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> oh I've done that, gone up to the wrong car and wondered why the remote doesn't work, or not remember where I parked the thing!


I just came in hear to find a confused man!!!

Good morning Sir....have a great one,if you can find it:lol:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> I just came in hear to find a confused man!!!
> 
> Good morning Sir....have a great one,if you can find it:lol:


er where? what? who?


----------



## Glassback

Greshie said:


> oh I've done that, gone up to the wrong car and wondered why the remote doesn't work, or not remember where I parked the thing!


Yes same here done that looked a twt


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 28th July*

*
*

*
PPL Week 18 - Pull day*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Very tired this morning, didn't get to bed until 2am and shared a bottle of wine with my best mate who stayed overnight, can't hack late nights and too much alcohol anymore .. Struggled on the chins and had to drop on the curls.

Think I shall be spending most of the afternoon dozing on the sofa, best mate gone off to his parents so shall have the house to myself until they all pitch up tomorrow for lunch ....

Really enjoyed watching the Olympics Opening Ceremony.... it'll be the only part of the Olympics I shall be watching - other than perhaps the closing ceremony!

Trust everyone is having a good day!


----------



## TECH

Getting the weight on the deads though.

You not a fan of the Olympics then?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Getting the weight on the deads though.
> 
> You not a fan of the Olympics then?


Yep deads are creeping up, though couldn't face trying another [email protected] or thereabouts..

I think you can safely say I am not a sporting fan really!


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Yep deads are creeping up, though couldn't face trying another [email protected] or thereabouts..
> 
> I think you can safely say I am not a sporting fan really!


Weight lifting will be good motivation though you should watch that.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Weight lifting will be good motivation though you should watch that.


That is very true, and I may do so if I see it on!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 29th July*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 18 - Push day*

*
*

*
*

*Bench :*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips:- *[email protected]

*Skulls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- In a somewhat better place this morning , managed to do the last bench set straight off  . Am still not sure about Dips form. Tried to up the skulls to 32.5 but failed to get the bar into the air!

Overcast here this morning after a sunny start, am making lunch for my best mate and his parents (Roast beef etc and apple crumble) so better get organising!


----------



## DiggyV

have a great day buddy. 

good work on teh work out also. :thumb:


----------



## Glassback

Good workout that last one mate nice work.


----------



## Redbeard85

Well in dude, your coming along. Nice weight on those deads


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Well in dude, your coming along. Nice weight on those deads


Cheeers Lee progress is slow but I keep at it!


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Cheeers Lee progress is slow but I keep at it!


 :thumb: and so ye should dude, there is nothing better than training...other than sex, which comes in at a close 2nd


----------



## 25434

Good afternoon Greshie......hope you're having a lovely day...and...it doesn't matter if progress is slow, as long there is progress right?....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Good afternoon Greshie......hope you're having a lovely day...and...it doesn't matter if progress is slow, as long there is progress right?....


very true 

been a very busy day ... just two mof us in the shop


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie.....hae a good day...


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 2nd August*

*
*

*
Week 18 PPL - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Not too bad a session given it was after work though feeling a bit whacked now. SLDL's were a bit tough towards the end, and the knees whinged a bit on the squats.

Week 19 starts on Sunday !


----------



## DiggyV

Another cracking session Gresh :thumb: Good work fella.


----------



## Tassotti

You gonna continue with this G ?

Or getting bored yet ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> You gonna continue with this G ?
> 
> Or getting bored yet ?


Going to continue for the while yet, I like the simplicity of the routines but I think perhaps around week 26 may be time for change


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Going to continue for the while yet, I like the simplicity of the routines but I think perhaps around week 26 may be time for change


On 25 or 27 or more 26 mate?


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> On 25 or 27 or more 26 mate?


  probably from week 27 , as that would be six months on this routine. I shall have to discuss with The Mingster, my mentor and workout guru


----------



## Mingster

HIT next:whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> probably from week 27 , as that would be six months on this routine. I shall have to discuss with The Mingster, my mentor and workout guru


hes a good choice of mentor


----------



## Fatstuff

are u eating like him too? lol


----------



## Tassotti

He'll have you hanging upside down brandishing your weapon


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> are u eating like him too? lol


Unfortunately I don't have his appetite, however hard I try!


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> He'll have you hanging upside down brandishing your weapon


Sir Gresh will be well hench in a few more months Imho,as my lad would say


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> He'll have you hanging upside down brandishing your weapon


it's the ski mask that worries me! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> it's the ski mask that worries me! :lol:


Is that what he said it was..........bring out the gimp


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> Unfortunately I don't have his appetite, however hard I try!


its taken me around 4 weeks and lots of smelly farts to be able to comfortably eat around 4500 cals daily, can do it nicely now (still hard though)


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 5th August*

*
*

*
**PPL Week 19 - Pull day *

*
*

*Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curl*s:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Chins were a disaster, form went out on the first set, very tired on the second, so dropped the weight on the third but by then was completely out of energy. Think next week I shall drop the weight considerably and concentrate on technique. Deads and curls were fine.

Very dull and overcast here, more thunder storms forecast, off for a paper shortly then need to catch up with some housework! :sad:


----------



## flinty90

well done Gresh, shame about the chins mate but you already have a plan so thats all you need..

hows your life in general mate you ticking over ok ??? X


----------



## strongmanmatt

Not a bad session Ian, good deadlifting mate, just remember your doing reps on double bodyweight that is fecking strong man. Keep at it buddy. Yeah I always struggle abit with chins although I am alot better at then than I was.


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> well done Gresh, shame about the chins mate but you already have a plan so thats all you need..
> 
> hows your life in general mate you ticking over ok ??? X


Cheers Flints xx , yep ticking over  . Looking forward to a holiday in the South of France at the end of this month....



strongmanmatt said:


> Not a bad session Ian, good deadlifting mate, just remember your doing reps on double bodyweight that is fecking strong man. Keep at it buddy. Yeah I always struggle abit with chins although I am alot better at then than I was.


Cheers Matt... yes suppose the main lifts are heavy for my body weight ! Chins started going out when the weights increased so back to the drawing board on those I think!


----------



## flinty90

you going alone mate or with friends ??? whereabouts you heading bro .. love france , any part of it to be fair , lots of good holidays there as a younger lad !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> you going alone mate or with friends ??? whereabouts you heading bro .. love france , any part of it to be fair , lots of good holidays there as a younger lad !!!


Two of my friends have an apartment in Cap D'Agde about an hour from Montpellier so I'm going with them .... It is lovely down there I must admit, though probably a little too hot for me !


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 5th August*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **PPL Week 19 - Pull day *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Chins*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Ez Curl*s:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Chins were a disaster, form went out on the first set, very tired on the second, so dropped the weight on the third but by then was completely out of energy. Think next week I shall drop the weight considerably and concentrate on technique. Deads and curls were fine.
> 
> *Very dull and overcast here, more thunder storms forecast, off for a paper shortly then need to catch up with some housework! *:sad:


Slow down that rock and roll lifestyle Gresh.


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice deads bro! I mind when when the 100 was the issue, lol...yer forking flying now dude :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Nice deads bro! I mind when when the 100 was the issue, lol...yer forking flying now dude :thumb:


That is very true!


----------



## 25434

Greshie, noice workout. I can't do chins at all and it's very frustrating. One of the PTI's at the gym told me that if I lost weight I would be better off at pulling myself up...EEEEEK!!!! lol...what would he have said 2 years ago when I was 4 stone heavier...hahahah..cheeky bugger...(sorry for swear)...have a lovely time en Francaise Greshie.....bring back some smoked Garlic and roast in in the oven with olive oil...it's soooooo yummy...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Greshie, noice workout. I can't do chins at all and it's very frustrating. One of the PTI's at the gym told me that if I lost weight I would be better off at pulling myself up...EEEEEK!!!! lol...what would he have said 2 years ago when I was 4 stone heavier...hahahah..cheeky bugger...(sorry for swear)...have a lovely time en Francaise Greshie.....bring back some smoked Garlic and roast in in the oven with olive oil...it's soooooo yummy...


mmmmm smoked garlic ... :drool:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 6th August*

*
*

*
Week 19 - Push day*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Skulls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Split the last set of the bench into two as the 2nd rep felt a bit heavy, probably wise as the final rep took every effort to raise back to the hook thingy's. Have moved to using the barbell on the skulls as it's easier to manouvre within the cage than the ez-bar - space is quite restricted so it's difficult using the e-z bar and the bench outside the cage.

Quite pleased with everything - shall stick at 64.5 on the final set of the bench until I can do 4 reps straight off  Need to start thinking about changing the routine on week 26 .... still want to do 3 times a week .

Will try to remember to weigh myself next session - probably Thursday or Friday....

Overcast here today ... off to do a few errands in town then a bit of washing and perhap-s get into the garden if it stays dry!


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff Gresh mate. I understand the slow physical progress can be frustrating but the lifting progress if fantastic taking into account all the factors influencing your situation, age, experience of training etc.... And I mean that as a compliment

If more lifters showed your dedication and determination there would be a great deal more well developed physiques in the world:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Gresh mate. I understand the slow physical progress can be frustrating but the lifting progress if fantastic taking into account all the factors influencing your situation, age, experience of training etc.... And I mean that as a compliment
> 
> If more lifters showed your dedication and determination there would be a great deal more well developed physiques in the world:thumbup1:


And thankyou for all your support and advice Ming


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> *Monday 6th August*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Week 19 - Push day*
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Dips*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Skulls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Split the last set of the bench into two as the 2nd rep felt a bit heavy, probably wise as the final rep took every effort to raise back to the hook thingy's. Have moved to using the barbell on the skulls as it's easier to manouvre within the cage than the ez-bar - space is quite restricted so it's difficult using the e-z bar and the bench outside the cage.
> 
> Quite pleased with everything - shall stick at 64.5 on the final set of the bench until I can do 4 reps straight off  Need to start thinking about changing the routine on week 26 .... still want to do 3 times a week .
> 
> Will try to remember to weigh myself next session - probably Thursday or Friday....
> 
> Overcast here today ... off to do a few errands in town then a bit of washing and perhap-s get into the garden if it stays dry!


Funny weather here at the mow.....raining 1 minute...sun tan lotion out the next minute....


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Funny weather here at the mow.....raining 1 minute...sun tan lotion out the next minute....


It's the same here Nog ... 'cept we don't need the sun tan lotion ! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Bench has crept up there hasn't it G-Man? Good work fella!


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Bench has crept up there hasn't it G-Man? Good work fella!


Yep, got over the 60k barrier at last! It's taken long enough!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 9th August*

*
*

*
Week 19 PPL - Legs Day*

*
*

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL's* :- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- So I tried the box squats ... According to the Stronglifts website you need to use a box where your knees are higher than your hips, even though the illustration showed someone sitting on a soap box where hips and knees seemed parallel to me!, and also the lifts had to be explosive... well all I have to use is my bench so I was certainly no more than parallel, and there was very little by the way of explosions by the final set! the bar felt fairly light but after the final set I knew I had worked out. may do a mix and match next week, would like to hit 125kg in squats before my holiday if I can.

Last set of SLDL's were a bit of a struggle. Calf raises were ok, but using two dumbells balancing on a step takes a bit of effort and concentration not to topple backwards !

Been roped in to helping at the Colvend Church Sale of goods later today (Colvend is a village on the Stewertry coast) Not in the least bit "churchy" but my best pal's mother organises one of the stalls ... so enough said :lol: it will be a pleasant afternoon out specially as it's a fine day. Washing is on at the moment and will take a gander at the crossword shortly.....

Next week will probably do the workouts Sun/Mon/Tues as working the rest of the week to cover holiday, then the following week working 4 days again straight off so that will be deload, and then I am on holiday for 10 days ... South of France ! :bounce: On my return I think a slight change in routine is due ... any suggestions gratefully received


----------



## Mingster

Parallel is fine Gresh. I'm yet to see anyone doing these below that. Ha, I told you they were tough. You'll find a few aches and pains in different areas tomorrow I'll warrant

If you want to pm me with thoughts/targets/ideas on your routine changes feel free:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Parallel is fine Gresh. I'm yet to see anyone doing these below that. Ha, I told you they were tough. You'll find a few aches and pains in different areas tomorrow I'll warrant
> 
> If you want to pm me with thoughts/targets/ideas on your routine changes feel free:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming ... yes I noticed different areas of legs feeling the "pull" afterwards!

Will have a think and then pm you ... am happy with general strength levels so probably try to concentrate on aesthetics ...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Cheers Ming ... yes I noticed different areas of legs feeling the "pull" afterwards!
> 
> Will have a think and then pm you ... am happy with general strength levels so probably try to concentrate on aesthetics ...


You're probably right mate.

I don't think anyone can fault the effort you have put in or the way you have stuck to your programmes over the past 18 months, nor the excellent increases in strength that you have achieved.

I think we need to find a way to reward that hard work with some crowd pleasing, jaw dropping muscular development next

'Guns' Greshie...Hmmmm. It does have a ring to it


----------



## biglbs

These lifts have come on leaps and bounds mate,i think ming has a great point there though,,,,,,mmm


----------



## Redbeard85

I agree with the above Greshie, you have came on and blasted through what you struggled with before, great determination bro!! :thumb: . Nice forking weight on SLDL btw!!


----------



## Glassback

South of France eh? My friend just pi22ed off to he place in Provence. ****er.

Maybe you could pop in and see Nogger and rub it in that the French have no medals?


----------



## Greshie

Glassback said:


> South of France eh? My friend just pi22ed off to he place in Provence. ****er.
> 
> Maybe you could pop in and see Nogger and rub it in that the French have no medals?


 :lol: Noggs a bit far North, I shall be in Languedoc-Roussillon :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Sunday 12th august

PPL week 20

Deads :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Chins:- [email protected]

Ez curls:- [email protected]

Notes:- I'm using my smartphone as I have lost my main Internet connection

Senior moment on the deads did two sets at 80kg by mistake.

Form on chins better by dropping weight

Another senior moment with the curls forgot to up the weight.


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Sunday 12th august
> 
> PPL week 20
> 
> Deads :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Chins:- [email protected]
> 
> Ez curls:- [email protected]
> 
> Notes:- I'm using my smartphone as I have lost my main Internet connection
> 
> Senior moment on the deads did two sets at 80kg by mistake.
> 
> Form on chins better by dropping weight
> 
> Another senior moment with the curls forgot to up the weight.


Have a wild night last night th en Gresh? :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Have a wild night last night th en Gresh? :whistling:


alas not just distracted by my Internet problems :-|


----------



## strongmanmatt

Greshie, good afternoon Sir!


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Greshie, good afternoon Sir!


 Afternoon Matt still fiddling with this sodding smart phone can't get use to it at all. Will be glad when when my proper Internet services restored I can go back to using my laptop


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..just swooshing through..have a lovely day...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie..just swooshing through..have a lovely day...


 Morning flubs I hope you have a good day too


----------



## Tassotti

All right G

Wanna see a 150 skwat this week bud !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah will put my 150kg squat to bed wouldn't it. as I am a fat . 92kg or thereabouts. I was looking at the Junior IPF records yesterday, and I got the biggest shock off my life, they're ****ing huge.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 14th august*

*
*

*
PPL week 20 legs day*

No I haven't lost the plot completely I just decided to switch legs and push days as I have tomorrow off so can recover if legs are a bit achey - will be working Weds....

Still on the smartphone sono fancy formatting I'm afraid

*Box squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] // normal squats [email protected]

*SLDL*:- [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- changed to normal squats on the last set because I wanted to do 125kg noticed that I didn't go fully parallel until the last rep I realised this having done the box squats.

Kept the same weight for the SLDL as last week because last week was a bit of a struggle

Up the weight slightly on the calfs.

Next week will be a deload. Then after my holiday a revised routine. I am looking at doing a ph course possibly h-drol.

right off to do battle with my ISP provider to try and sort out my Internet connection


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff Gresh. Learning new stuff all the time:thumbup1: When the years start catching up with you (and me) sometimes I find that it takes a few reps to get to the depth, or to stretch out fully, the muscles being used. We can't always just drop into full range of motion mode without a gradual build up over a couple of reps or so. Nothing to worry about imo.

Wise move switching the workouts too. I fnd it odd that some people are so fixed in their training that Wednesdays is always Shoulder day and so on. I notice Friday is nearly always Leg day. Funny that, and how Friday workouts are the most commonly dropped because of nights out and the like:whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Cheers Ming

and normal internet service has been resumed ...yipppeeee :bounce:

ps ...need some input for new routine .... 3 times a week ... from home........ have cage ez-bar, bar , and dumbbell............


----------



## Tassotti

Wendlers 3 days per week

gotta spreadsheet if you want it


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Wendlers 3 days per week
> 
> gotta spreadsheet if you want it


Thanks Tass  I shall investigate the options later this week so may come back to you .... not so worried now though about adding more strength ... looking for some aesthetics


----------



## TECH

Be interesting to see how you find dipping into PHs.


----------



## Redbeard85

Hello there sir!!  . Looking good on the squats there dude :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Hello there sir!!  . Looking good on the squats there dude :thumb:


Thank you Lee  , very pleased at the 125kg , it's the target I wanted to reach this time round, and actually because I jumped from box squats @ 90 to the normal squats @125, the bar didn't feel heavy and I had quite a bit of energy left which was good !


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Thank you Lee  , very pleased at the 125kg , it's the target I wanted to reach this time round, and actually because I jumped from box squats @ 90 to the normal squats @125, the bar didn't feel heavy and I had quite a bit of energy left which was good !


Those box squats will be loosening you up boss :thumb: Your improvements are forking fantastic mate!! I mind the guy worried, sitting at 97.5 etc...well done bro, you're a credit to the training world :rockon:


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Those box squats will be loosening you up boss :thumb: Your improvements are forking fantastic mate!! I mind the guy worried, sitting at 97.5 etc...well done bro, you're a credit to the training world :rockon:


 :thumb: aw shucks :blush:

Funny thing is I felt I had stalled for several months this year, certainly on the big lifts ... but in actual fact was probably consolidating


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> :thumb: aw shucks :blush:
> 
> Funny thing is I felt I had stalled for several months this year, certainly on the big lifts ... but in actual fact was probably consolidating


Lol, don't make it any gayer than it all ready is on this site :lol:

You're probably right, that's only within a few months and look at what you're doin now :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

You've always have to try and take a step back and see the bigger picture Gresh:thumb: Not easy to do mind you. I'm guilty of a lack of patience too. After all this time you would think I'd know better by now lol...


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 14th August *

*
*

*
PPL week 20 - Push day*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips:-* [email protected]

*Skulls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Those of you who have doggedly followed this journal will know the struggle I have had with getting above the 60kg mark on the bench, so am very pleased to hit 65kg in one set straight off today, bit of an effort on the last rep but done!. Ancillery lifts fine, though Dips felt heavy towards the end .

Overcast here today, have a chap coming over at 10:00am to cost relaying my drive, and then out to lunch with a friend - we are lunching at Dumfrie's leading department store - Barbours .... ( think of an upmarket Grace Brothers and you get the picture.............. )

Next workout will be Sunday ...


----------



## 25434

Well done Greshie...65kg bench...omg! that is huge...I really struggle with bench...well done..and have a lovely time at lunch...I have store like that near to me and actually I love going there, the ladies all wear pinnies and little caps and the food and drink comes in proper china cups and stuff....I feel like a right posh bird when i go there..hahaha...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Well done Greshie...65kg bench...omg! that is huge...I really struggle with bench...well done..and have a lovely time at lunch...I have store like that near to me and actually I love going there, the ladies all wear pinnies and little caps and the food and drink comes in proper china cups and stuff....I feel like a right posh bird when i go there..hahaha...


 :lol: I've never been to the restaurant in the store before so wait in anticipation ......


----------



## Mingster

Nice bench Gresh. The blater sets will seem heavy if you put your all into the benching. To me, the first exercise of the session is always the biggy, and requires 100% effort. Anything that comes after that is a bonus and can be adjusted accordingly. Now you have your bench on a roll keep the pressure up on it. Your holiday is coming at a good time in this regard. I'll bet you can do 3/4 reps with 70kg when you come back from your break


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice bench Gresh. The blater sets will seem heavy if you put your all into the benching. To me, the first exercise of the session is always the biggy, and requires 100% effort. Anything that comes after that is a bonus and can be adjusted accordingly. Now you have your bench on a roll keep the pressure up on it. Your holiday is coming at a good time in this regard. I'll bet you can do 3/4 reps with 70kg when you come back from your break


ooh there's a challenge !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> ooh there's a challenge !


It's just like a powerlifting meet Gresh. You train up to 65kg. Then have a weeks rest before the comp. You go in with an opening lift 0f 60kg. Your second lift will be your previous best of 65kg. Then your third lift will be a crack at 70kg and a new personal best/ As long as you get some good food down you and don't stay up every night on the vino whilst you're away I am certain you will crack this on your return:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> It's just like a powerlifting meet Gresh. You train up to 65kg. Then have a weeks rest before the comp. You go in with an opening lift 0f 60kg. Your second lift will be your previous best of 65kg. Then your third lift will be a crack at 70kg and a new personal best/ As long as you get some good food down you and don't stay up every night on the vino whilst you're away I am certain you will crack this on your return:thumbup1:


This sounds a good plan to me .... !


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..have a good one..


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 19th August*

*
*

*
PPL week 21 - deload*

*Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x6[email protected] [email protected]

*Chins * :- [email protected]

*Ez curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Nice and easy workout this morning to wind down before my holiday, kept the chins at last week's weight as I'd already deloaded to improve form.

After my holiday I shall be changing workout routine, haven't really looked into anything yet - a task for this week I think - but it must be something I can do on consecutive days if necessary, as I've already said I'm happy with the strength gains - specially on the deads and squats (though would like to get to at least 70kg on bench and a bit higher) so it's aesthetics that are the focus now ....

Clouding over a bit here - just as I've put some washing on  :lol:


----------



## TECH

Well done smashing the Bench barrier Gresh I know how that's plagued you.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Well done smashing the Bench barrier Gresh I know how that's plagued you.


Thank you Tech ... yes getting over the 60kg threshold seemed to take forever!


----------



## MRSTRONG

seems like ages since i been in here and i gotta say im seeing some decent numbers popping up .

well done :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Thank you Tech ... yes getting over the 60kg threshold seemed to take forever!


Yeah but that just shows how hard you had to work and what you've achieved. You never have to bench below 60kg again, onwards and upwards to 70kg!


----------



## Mingster

TECH said:


> Yeah but that just shows how hard you had to work and what you've achieved. You never have to bench below 60kg again, onwards and upwards to 70kg!


Greshie will be benching 70kg within a week of returning from his holidays:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Greshie will be benching 70kg within a week of returning from his holidays:thumb:


 :lol: no pressure !


----------



## Redbeard85

None at all  ...Now DO IT...or the puppy gets it!!! :cursing: :lol:

I x2 what ewen said mate, your progress is great man, numbers ye wurnae to sure about and now there the past, nice job ma man, keep it up. You should take a look back at the start of the journal and see how far you've came bro :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

exactly lee , its far to easy to lose motivation or stall until you look back at where you started or even 6 months ago .


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> None at all  ...Now DO IT...or the puppy gets it!!! :cursing: :lol:
> 
> I x2 what ewen said mate, your progress is great man, numbers ye wurnae to sure about and now there the past, nice job ma man, keep it up. You should take a look back at the start of the journal and see how far you've came bro :thumb:


I have indeed come along way since starting, I know that , and I'm generally pleased with what I've done .... but I rarely look back , only forwards !


----------



## Redbeard85

ewen said:


> exactly lee , its far to easy to lose motivation or stall until you look back at where you started or even 6 months ago .


True mate, and loosing motivation is to easy, that's why most give up after about 3months (also they think it's an over night thing :lol: ) . The only way you can go Greshie is up in weights dude, slow or fast, who gives a flying f*ck, you deserve all the results and benifits that come with your training :thumb: Smash through it all mate!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> I have indeed come along way since starting, I know that , and I'm generally pleased with what I've done .... but I rarely look back , only forwards !


Awesome!! Repped bro :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> :lol: no pressure !


None at all

Just visualise the successful lift a few times whilst you are away. Rest and eat some food. Easy.

It's as good as done:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, just doing my morning swoosh....soo..errrrm....wooooosh?...durrr..hahaha...have a good day..


----------



## Greshie

*Tusday 21st August*

*
*

*
Week 21 - Deload*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips* [email protected]

*Skuls*:- [email protected]

*Notes* :- completely whacked this evening, been on my own in the shop a greater part of the day.... still haven't come to any conclusion regards what to do workout wise after my holiday .... and my lounge looks like a building site , am having a new fireplace installed and electrics done ... dustsheet everywhere , no tv , and I'm left with a corner of the sofa and my laptop!

Good news though looks like there will be a good crop on my pepper plants in the greenhouse !


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...not long to go now hey? whoop...holibobs ahoy...yaaayyyyeeeeeeee........have a good day...


----------



## Beklet

My peppers are odd - I have one on each plant in the spare room, thing they're the Hungarian Wax peppers, but can't be sure...the ones in the fron room won't pollinate - I'm there with my little brush every day ..my chilli plant has just started growing a chilli, and it's flowering well, fingers crossed


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 24th August *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 21 - deload - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Did I say I was off on holiday today ? :thumb:

Think I rushed the SLDL's a bit as need to be away within the next hour. Still haven't thought about a new routine so this will have to wait until I get back....

Have a friend coming in to water the tomatoes and peppers etc in the greenhouse.

Surprising how much can be packed into hand luggage!

Have a good week everyone, will catch up on my return :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Have a good holiday Greshie

You already know the first workout of your return - that 70kg bench.

I'm sure you'll come up with the plan you need. Drop me a line on your return if you want to bounce some ideas about:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Have a good holiday Greshie
> 
> You already know the first workout of your return - that 70kg bench.
> 
> I'm sure you'll come up with the plan you need. Drop me a line on your return if you want to bounce some ideas about:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming - will do


----------



## TECH

Have a good holiday mate. Have a rest and come back strong!


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Good blog, mate, and some really good weights being used there.

It's nice to see someone on here a similar size and build to myself, makes me feel less hobbit-like compared to the big lifters! Lol

I'm just doing my first week of Wendlers routine, might be worth a look if you're after something new to follow. Early days, but I think it's going to suit me. 

Have a good holiday.


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Friday 24th August *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week 21 - deload - Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *SLDL*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Did I say I was off on holiday today ? :thumb:
> 
> Think I rushed the SLDL's a bit as need to be away within the next hour. Still haven't thought about a new routine so this will have to wait until I get back....
> 
> Have a friend coming in to water the tomatoes and peppers etc in the greenhouse.
> 
> Surprising how much can be packed into hand luggage!
> 
> Have a good week everyone, will catch up on my return :thumbup1:


Good work G-Man, nice lifts.

HAve a great holiday buddy, relax and take it easy....


----------



## 25434

bye bye dearest Greshie....travel safely...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

hope the south of france treats you well mr gresh :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Happy shaggin mate.....


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Happy shaggin mate.....


^^ :lol: :lol: Get it done bro!! :thumb:

Have a great holiday man and come back and hit that bench  x


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> ^^ :lol: :lol: Get it done bro!! :thumb:
> 
> Have a great holiday man and come back and hit that bench  x


Your sig from Kindergarden cop?Aszzsshollleey? :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Your sig from Kindergarden cop?Aszzsshollleey? :lol:


Yes bro  What a legend he is :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you back Gresh? can i be the first to say welcome back?


----------



## 25434

Oh sod!!! I was beaten to the first hello back, humph! ah well, second is good, second is good

WELCOME HOME GRESHIE

XXXXXXX

Hope you had a lovely time and feel all relaxed and gorgeous ready to face the week ahead...


----------



## Greshie

Evening all  just touching base before travelling back up toDumfries

tomorrow. Fairly relaxed and a little tanned. Will hitting theweights again on Wednesday . Might give wendlers a go.

Am on my smart phone tonight and am getting irritated so will catch up again later tomorrow when I get home xx


----------



## Redbeard85

Welcome back sir! Hope ye had lovely time :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Cheers everyone :thumbup1: back safely in the comfort of my own home and looking forward to my own bed again! Am off to a Manager's meeting in Edinburgh tomorrow which is why the first training opportunity is Wednesday, will do one more week of the old routine and attempt to hit 70kg on the bench and then will change ... will investigate Wendlers either tomorrow night or on Weds ... can see tonight I shall be too busy catching up with everyone here !

And Monkey Skeleton, thanks for dropping by  , are you going to keep a journal? I will be interested to see your progress ....

ooh and I forgot to mention I was complimented by my mates on the fact my chest and shoulders etc looked bigger and more defined and I'd lost podge around my stomach ... so that was a nice little boost!


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Good luck on your bench mate, really hope you smash it! 

I can email you Wendlers e-book if you fancy a look, I'm really enjoying getting to mix up the sets and reps on it. And like Strong Lifts etc, it's nice seeing the weight going up every month, though at a somewhat slower rate.

I'm still debating weather to start a journal, I just seem to be so busy at the mo. (lame excuse!) lol Read almost all of yours though, and I have to say I think you've done amazing considering how long you've been training, it's a real inspiration!


----------



## Mingster

When you come to do your bench Gresh, forget about the weight, that it's a pb or anything else for that matter. Just lift the bugger. You've had a good rest. Physically you can do it. Don't let your mind stop you from achieving this. Viking power!!

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good luck on your bench mate, really hope you smash it!
> 
> I can email you Wendlers e-book if you fancy a look, I'm really enjoying getting to mix up the sets and reps on it. And like Strong Lifts etc, it's nice seeing the weight going up every month, though at a somewhat slower rate.
> 
> I'm still debating weather to start a journal, I just seem to be so busy at the mo. (lame excuse!) lol Read almost all of yours though, and I have to say I think you've done amazing considering how long you've been training, it's a real inspiration!


Thank you for your kind comment about my progress, and yes I would like to see the Wendlers e-book ... I'll pm you my email address ...


----------



## 25434

flippin eck!!! I haven't repped anyone in a few days and decided to give you a welcom home rep and apparently I can't ! bugger..I only get to do one or two and then I can't do anymore for about a million years...humph! Here is one I did earlier though..

*REPPED*


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> When you come to do your bench Gresh, forget about the weight, that it's a pb or anything else for that matter. Just lift the bugger. You've had a good rest. Physically you can do it. Don't let your mind stop you from achieving this. Viking power!!
> 
> :thumb:


I'm aiming for Thursday ... at the moment I feel whacked and have a stonking headache having been at a manager's meeting in Edinburgh today after driving back up from Surrey yesterday ! Tomorrow will do a slightly lighter than usual pull session to get me back into the swing of things


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> When you come to do your bench Gresh, forget about the weight, that it's a pb or anything else for that matter. Just lift the bugger. You've had a good rest. Physically you can do it. Don't let your mind stop you from achieving this. Viking power!!
> 
> :thumb:


And squeeze the bar really feckin hard!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Be interested to see how you get on with wendler's. I was thinking of doing it it it looks to darn complicated!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 5th September*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 22 Pull day *

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*ez-curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-

I said this was going to be a light session , which it was until the last set of the deads when I decided to go for it and hit 120kg ... it took a lot of effort specially on the final rep but I did it!! :thumb: :bounce: This however slightly screwed the Dips which I had to delaod on a bit .... ez-curls fiine.

Monkey Skeleton has emailed me the Wendlers e-book so I shall have a read of that later today or tomorrow... Thank you Mat (and Ewen!)

So much to do today .. already two loads of washing on the whirligig, and have shopping to do , some calls to make , and need to sit down and crunch somew numbers regards my finances, and need to weed the garden at some point, and get to the tip ... was a lovely sunny day first thing, but clouding over now.


----------



## nogger

Was it nice and hot on your hols Gresh....Just had 2 wks off training...Trained legs Tuesday i am in some pain.

Well done on the deads....Great stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Was it nice and hot on your hols Gresh....Just had 2 wks off training...Trained legs Tuesday i am in some pain.
> 
> Well done on the deads....Great stuff. :thumb:


It was a bit too hot at times, and we had some terrific rain storms some nights!

Thank you! Chuffed with the deads ! lets see if I can do the same with bench tomorrow!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 6th September*

*
*

*
PPL - week 22 Push day*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Skulls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-

A little disappointed this morning with the bench ... failed on the third attempt at 70kg, just didn't have the drive to push the bar back on to the pegs, so had to bring it down onto the safety rails, which admittedly I did in a very controlled manner. In the attempt I also managed to sprain a muscle in my right shoulder as form went out the window trying to push the bar back up. So lowered the weight on the final two reps and again had to bring the bar back to the safety rails after the first rep at 65kg ... Everything else ok though the iffy shoulder wasn't too happy with the Dips!

Still have to read the Wendlers stuff which I shall do tonight (too much ironing to do and good tv last night!) Not sure when the legs session will happen as working tomorrow and saturday .... may do a light session Saturday evening ..........

Final load of washing on, sun seems to be breaking through so should be a decent day  need to tidy the garden , take a trip to the tip, meet a friend for coffee this afternoon , and I've noticed the house needs a dust (so it must be bad :lol: )


----------



## Mingster

Well done Gresh:thumbup1:

Once would have been enough you greedy bugger:lol: :lol:

Top work.


----------



## Greshie

Cheers Mingster ! I was determined to try 4 reps !

Have started to read the Wendlers book .... looks interesting and could be a bit of fun, but will take a bit more reading to get my head round !


----------



## Greshie

okeydoke here are my first thoughts re wendlers - I would do three sessions a week with the fourth session 1st on the following week (if you see what I mean ! )

1. Military press 5/3/1

Assistance Dips and chinups

2. Deads 5/3/1

Assistance Good Mornings and Hanging Leg Raises ?????

3. Bench 5/3/1

Assistance Dumbbell rows and dumbbell bench

4. Squats 5/3/1

Assistance Lunges and ?????

Most of this I've taken directly from the Wendlers e-book but am abit stuck for a further leg assistance exercise as I only have bench and free weights etc ... so anyone any ideas?

Have to say the set/reps he's talking about for the assistance look slightly eye watering !


----------



## 25434

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg...have a lovely day Greshie...x


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> okeydoke here are my first thoughts re wendlers - I would do three sessions a week with the fourth session 1st on the following week (if you see what I mean ! )
> 
> 1. Military press 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Dips and chinups
> 
> 2. Deads 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Good Mornings and Hanging Leg Raises ?????
> 
> 3. Bench 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Dumbbell rows and dumbbell bench
> 
> 4. Squats 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Lunges and ?????
> 
> Most of this I've taken directly from the Wendlers e-book but am abit stuck for a further leg assistance exercise as I only have bench and free weights etc ... so anyone any ideas?
> 
> Have to say the set/reps he's talking about for the assistance look slightly eye watering !


how about some planks for assistance in deads and core ??

leg extensions for squat assistance ??


----------



## 25434

NOT TO BLURT IT OUT BUT IT'S GRESHIE'S BIRTHDAY TODAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR DEAR GRESHIE....XXXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> okeydoke here are my first thoughts re wendlers - I would do three sessions a week with the fourth session 1st on the following week (if you see what I mean ! )
> 
> 1. Military press 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Dips and chinups
> 
> 2. Deads 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Good Mornings and Hanging Leg Raises ?????
> 
> 3. Bench 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Dumbbell rows and dumbbell bench
> 
> 4. Squats 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Lunges and ?????
> 
> Most of this I've taken directly from the Wendlers e-book but am abit stuck for a further leg assistance exercise as I only have bench and free weights etc ... so anyone any ideas?
> 
> Have to say the set/reps he's talking about for the assistance look slightly eye watering !


On the legs mate - I know you have lunges, but you could change them to walking lunges - a hateful exercise :lol: , but one that yields great results and pretty much works the whole leg. You could also have a look at Bulgarian Split Squats - you could do these quite easily with the kit you have. I have also done Hamstring curls with a DB before where I had limited kit. Lie on your bench face down, grip the db between your feet (with pointed twinkle toes  ) with the plates resting on the soles of your trainers, and then lift up. Not ideal but do work.

Good luck with this one, will be watching (as usual) with interest.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY G-Man*

*
*

Many happy returns of the day. Team Liggy  xx


----------



## 25434

:laugh: :laugh: :stuart: :bounce:

xxx


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Looks like a good plan there, mate. If I was you after squats and lunges I'd be thinking about a small exercise, as those first two are killers! LOL Like flinty said, planks or some other core move, or I just stuck on bicep curls, as I feel mine are lacking generally, and they hold me back a bit on my wide grip chins.

Also Wendler does say you can modify the assistance to suit your needs, it being the primary exercises that make or break the routine. So I've put on three assistance exercises each session but doing them for only 4x10. I'll post up my routine later if you'd like. Not that it's anything worth copying necessarily but it often helps to see what someone else is doing.... wrong! Lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Your Birthday?! HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!! :thumb: :beer: Have a good one!!  x


----------



## Mingster

Happy Birthday Gresh:thumb:

Nice looking workout plan there. I'd be tempted to do very light SLDL's as your Squat support. Low weight, just to stretch the hamstrings rather than work the lower back as you already have plenty of work for that area on Deads day.

I'd also edge towards Flyes instead of DB Presses on Bench day, but that's maybe because I get such good results from them.

All the best with your new routine.


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> Looks like a good plan there, mate. If I was you after squats and lunges I'd be thinking about a small exercise, as those first two are killers! LOL Like flinty said, planks or some other core move, or I just stuck on bicep curls, as I feel mine are lacking generally, and they hold me back a bit on my wide grip chins.
> 
> Also Wendler does say you can modify the assistance to suit your needs, it being the primary exercises that make or break the routine. So I've put on three assistance exercises each session but doing them for only 4x10. I'll post up my routine later if you'd like. Not that it's anything worth copying necessarily but it often helps to see what someone else is doing.... wrong! Lol


By all means post up your routine ... will be interesting to see !


----------



## Greshie

Thank you all for your birthday wishes ....  xx

and thanks for the ideas for assistance

Shall have a think about the assistance work ... walking lunges are out as I've nowhere to walk! , like the idea of the SLDL's and Flyes... The bulgarian split squats sound painful :lol: but I'll take a look at them, and the hamstring curls and planks.

Will need to get this and the starting weights sorted out by Monday which will be the first session!


----------



## TECH

Happy birthday Gresh. Have a good 'un


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Happy birthday Gresh. Have a good 'un


Cheers matey


----------



## reza85

happy b day budd


----------



## Greshie

reza85 said:


> happy b day budd


Cheers matey thank you for dropping by


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> okeydoke here are my first thoughts re wendlers - I would do three sessions a week with the fourth session 1st on the following week (if you see what I mean ! )
> 
> 1. Military press 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Dips and chinups
> 
> 2. Deads 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Good Mornings and Hanging Leg Raises ?????
> 
> 3. Bench 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Dumbbell rows and dumbbell bench
> 
> 4. Squats 5/3/1
> 
> Assistance Lunges and ?????
> 
> Most of this I've taken directly from the Wendlers e-book but am abit stuck for a further leg assistance exercise as I only have bench and free weights etc ... so anyone any ideas?
> 
> Have to say the set/reps he's talking about for the assistance look slightly eye watering !


I don't know if chin ups are great as assistance for military press Greshie. How about lat raises? Also not sure about dumbell rows for bench day. Flyes maybe?


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> I don't know if chin ups are great as assistance for military press Greshie. How about lat raises? Also not sure about dumbell rows for bench day. Flyes maybe?


I lifted those assistance exercises straight out of the Wendlers e-book, however nothing is written in stone so they can be changed if I don't feel they are beneficial


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> I lifted those assistance exercises straight out of the Wendlers e-book, however nothing is written in stone so they can be changed if I don't feel they are beneficial


I stand corrected then! My advice to you would be to ignore my advice.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

What's the thinking behind those assistance exercises then? They seem unrelated to the main exercise to me. Not that I'm arguing with Jim Wendler! Just curious.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> What's the thinking behind those assistance exercises then? They seem unrelated to the main exercise to me. Not that I'm arguing with Jim Wendler! Just curious.


They are supposed to strengthen weaker areas of the body, compliment and increase the four basic lifts, build muscle mass , and provide balance and symmetry to your body and training....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 9th September*

*
*

*
PPL week 22 Legs!*

*
**Box Squats* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL **:*- [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Out at a house warming to just after midnight and felt a bit dragged through a hedge this morning, especially after waking at my normal time of 7:00am :blink: made a cup of tea and then managed to stay in bed until 8:00am ... but have promised myself an afternoon nap to compensate 

So this is the last session of the Mingster routine, and I have to say I think it's been very beneficial, as I mentioned in a previous post, on holiday my mates complimented me on how much fuller and defined my upper body is and that I look in far better shape than a year ago ... and I think it proves as far as routines go very often simplicity is the key, especially with compound lifts.

In some respects Wendlers is just a step on from this routine so it will be interesting to see how I get on. Now I have my new fandango smart 'phone I may even try to do a vid at some point (but don't hold your breath) . This I suppose is where it would be good to have a training partner which is the downside of training at home.


----------



## Mingster

Glad things have worked to an extent for you Gresh, and all the best for your venture into Wendlers:thumbup1:

Vids are the way forward. If I can do them anyone can lol. In fact I can't understand why everybody doesn't use them. They are so much better than pictures


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Hi Greshie

Just letting you have a look at my Wendler routine, I should say this was partly designed with my postural issues in mind, those being. Weak hamstrings and abs leading to lordosis, a shoulder problem needing stronger rhomboids, serratus, etc, and biceps which are almost up to speed, but are still causing my chins to fail before my lat's are properly tired. I'll probably change an exercise or two every couple of months or so. Planning to do this at least till the new year. Oh, and I'm doing 4 sets of 10.

Squats

Straight leg deadlift

Hanging leg raises

EZ bicep curl

Bench Press

Bent over row

Dips

Upright row - Changing to Arnold press as it seems to be bugging my shoulder.

Deadlift

Lunges

Hanging leg raises to the side

Bent over laterals

Shoulder press

Wide grip chins - not quite up to 4x10 yet

DB Incline press

DB bicep curl

Feel free to comment, mock, hate! Lol

Oh and belated birthday salutations mate and a huge well done on your bench the other day!


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hi Greshie
> 
> Just letting you have a look at my Wendler routine, I should say this was partly designed with my postural issues in mind, those being. Weak hamstrings and abs leading to lordosis, a shoulder problem needing stronger rhomboids, serratus, etc, and biceps which are almost up to speed, but are still causing my chins to fail before my lat's are properly tired. I'll probably change an exercise or two every couple of months or so. Planning to do this at least till the new year. Oh, and I'm doing 4 sets of 10.
> 
> Squats
> 
> Straight leg deadlift
> 
> Hanging leg raises
> 
> EZ bicep curl
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> Dips
> 
> Upright row - Changing to Arnold press as it seems to be bugging my shoulder.
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Hanging leg raises to the side
> 
> Bent over laterals
> 
> Shoulder press
> 
> Wide grip chins - not quite up to 4x10 yet
> 
> DB Incline press
> 
> DB bicep curl
> 
> Feel free to comment, mock, hate! Lol
> 
> Oh and belated birthday salutations mate and a huge well done on your bench the other day!


Thank you 

How do you find the Hanging Leg Raise ? I've put them in but have this suspicion that I shall have a great deal of difficulty doing them !


----------



## Monkey skeleton

I've not managed 4x10 yet but I'm doing them very slow and controlled. If you've not done them before it can take a while to get the feel of them, the things to concentrate on are that you're not getting any swing in to them, and that you're contracting your abs (pulling your pelvis to your ribs, not just using your hip flexors to lift your legs) If they do they get too difficult or if you can't do more than a couple just change it to knee raises, which shortens the lever so making it a bit easier. Or start with knee raises, and straghten your legs a little more as you feel able.

I'm sure you'll be fine though, mate, my abs are far from great. They are one of my fav ab exercises now though.


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> I've not managed 4x10 yet but I'm doing them very slow and controlled. If you've not done them before it can take a while to get the feel of them, the things to concentrate on are that you're not getting any swing in to them, and that you're contracting your abs (pulling your pelvis to your ribs, not just using your hip flexors to lift your legs) If they do they get too difficult or if you can't do more than a couple just change it to knee raises, which shortens the lever so making it a bit easier. Or start with knee raises, and straghten your legs a little more as you feel able.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine though, mate, my abs are far from great. They are one of my fav ab exercises now though.


Thanks again ... I shall see how I get on!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 10th September*

*
*

*
Wendlers Week One - Day One *

*
*

*
*

*Military Press *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance *:-

*Dips*:- 1x7 1x6 1x4 1x4 1x13 - unweighted

*Chins*:- 5x20 - unweighted

*Notes*:- It's been a long time since I've done the Military Press and looking back at my records rather struggled getting the weight up due to shoulder issues, so went very light today just starting with the bar, however today was fairly straightforward as can be seen by the number of reps on the last set and then I ran out of puff rather than strength, though I reading back on Wendlers e-book I must try not to use leg drive to push the bar up, a habit I got into when I was doing them before to overcome those shoulder issues.

With the assistance exercises I changed the way I do dips - rather than using the safety bars, feet on one, hands on the other, I used the hook thingies that hold the oly bar and just my hands and body weight, as can be seen I had a bit of trouble keeping momentum though seemed to get the hang of things by the last set. I certainly felt this change affect new areas of my chest.

Decided to do Dips unweighted and did 5 sets of 20 as recommended

All good stuff, though early days ... next session will be Thursday morning - Deads with Good Mornings and Hanging Leg Raises, I see plenty of entertainment value in the latter when I first try to do them!


----------



## nogger

5 sets of 20 for chins looks good Mr G..Not read a lot on Wendlers routines..Hows the eating going.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> 5 sets of 20 for chins looks good Mr G..Not read a lot on Wendlers routines..Hows the eating going.


Trouble with the chins is I can't pull myself too far up otherwise I'll bang my head on the garage ceiling ...

On training days I try to have a couple of substantive meals , however on the days I work it's usually a sandwich for lunch. But I supplement with protein shakes and these help I think ! Haven't got the scales out since my holiday though I suspect any gains will be modest!


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie..I'm doing Wendlers tooooooo...whoop whoop and wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeee....

I might pinch ideas:mellow:

:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Greshie..I'm doing Wendlers tooooooo...whoop whoop and wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeee....
> 
> I might pinch ideas:mellow:
> 
> :laugh:


Please do !


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 13th September *

*
*

*
Wendlers Week One, Day Two*

*
*

*
*

*Deads*:- warm ups [email protected] working sets [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance* :-

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected]

*Hanging Leg Raises*:- 1x11 1x3 2x10 bodyweight

*Notes*:- Did a couple of warmups on the Deads, 10 reps on the last set was enough. Enjoyed the Good Mornings, first set was a bit stiff but I soon loosened up!. As for the Hanging Leg Raises, I think I need to call them bent leg and arm raises as my feet touch the ground when I hang off the bar, so I have to keep my knees bent and my arms slightly crooked in the 'chins' position to give me enough floor clearance (not that I'm tall, far from it ) I was a bit dubious especially when I flunked the second set, but then found a way of doing them that seem to work so I shall continue for a few weeks to see if they are of benefit.

Next workout is Saturday - Bench

Overcast and cool here this morning, off shopping and then into town for me this morning .... then need to do some clearing out in the spare room this afternoon ... oh joys!


----------



## 25434

Hullo Greshie...i wuz looking for your journal this morning and couldn't see it all...it wuz hiding! lol...more like I was rushing and kept passing it over...I can only do leg raises with my legs bent, it's too hard to do them straight...but better bent than nothing, and I think it still does the same job, just a bit easier... I think my gym is getting a chair thing to do them on properly at some point so looking forward to that...have a good one..


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...just in to wish you happy weekend...soo...errrmm...happy weekend?..hahahahaha.....x


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 15th September*

*
*

*
Wendlers Week One - Day Three *

*
*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance:*-

*Dumbbell Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] (max)

*Dumbbell Rows*:- [email protected] each arm

*Notes*:-

In some respects this is all a bit weird as the weights I'm lifting seem a bit light, but I learnt the hard way from Rippetoes that if you start too heavy then later on you will have problems (remember Bench and Military Press? ) , so I am following Wendlers advice this time and will build back up slowly. Certainly though I could have gone a bit heavier on the assistance exercises, 6.8 (5kg plus weight of dumbbell) was a bit too easy , hence the 42 reps on the max set of db bench!

My final session for the first week will be legs tomorrow. Then Monday will be the first session of week two! 

Lovely morning here , first lot of washing out, pal coming round for coffee in a short while, then a bit of gardening and a trip into town this afternoon!

Have a good day everyone !


----------



## TECH

Gresh, 42 reps?! What made you think of using 6.8kg DBs when you can easily bench over 50kg?

Nice to see you back lifting though. Enjoy the break?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Gresh, 42 reps?! What made you think of using 6.8kg DBs when you can easily bench over 50kg?
> 
> Nice to see you back lifting though. Enjoy the break?


Dunno Tech ... to be honest I just put on the plates I felt like putting on without really thinking very hard about it!

Yes I did enjoy the break, though was probably a bit too long in terms of being away from the gym ....


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Dunno Tech ... to be honest I just put on the plates I felt like putting on without really thinking very hard about it!
> 
> Yes I did enjoy the break, though was probably a bit too long in terms of being away from the gym ....


Ah I see. Nah rested muscles are happy muscles. Time to blast them again now!


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Hi Greshie

I thought you'd be a bit higher on your primary exercise. Unless I read Wendlers wrong (quite possible) I thought your one rep max must be around 75kg giving you a working max of 67.5kg so your last working set being 85% of training max would be 57.5kg. Or are you deliberately taking it extra slow? Not that it matters as long as you've had a good workout, I'm just very anal/ocd! Lol


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hi Greshie
> 
> I thought you'd be a bit higher on your primary exercise. Unless I read Wendlers wrong (quite possible) I thought your one rep max must be around 75kg giving you a working max of 67.5kg so your last working set being 85% of training max would be 57.5kg. Or are you deliberately taking it extra slow? Not that it matters as long as you've had a good workout, I'm just very anal/ocd! Lol


Being a little cautious. All the starting max's are below what wendlers suggests... it'll be the second month before I hit those, I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Greshie said:


> Being a little cautious. All the starting max's are below what wendlers suggests... it'll be the second month before I hit those, I'm not in any hurry.


Wish I had your self control mate, after what I've learnt from this forum I think refusing to drop the weight on some of my lifts is what caused them to stall for the last 18 months. good for you!


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> Wish I had your self control mate, after what I've learnt from this forum I think refusing to drop the weight on some of my lifts is what caused them to stall for the last 18 months. good for you!


Exactly !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 16th September*

*
*

*
Wendlers Week One - Day Four*

*
*

*Box Squats* :- warmup [email protected]

*working sets* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges**:*- 1x10 2x15 @ 40 (each leg)

*SLDL* :- 3x15

*Notes;*- Box squats are a great deal harder than the ordinary ones so I shall be doing these for the foreseeable future with consequently lower max reps, should have done a few more warm ups ... am a bity naughty regards these... and 15 reps at 75 was enough. Enjoyed doing lunges again, I find lighter weights easier to balance on these using the barbell. Will probably also keep the sldl's fairly light.

All in a good session, legs feel worked, but I know this first four weeks are going to be the easy part .... it's the second month when things will start getting tough, so I'm going to enjoy these sessions.

Week Two starts tomorrow morning ... this is just the way my days off are falling at the moment....

Rather wet and grim here today .... off for my paper in a moment and to stock up on Boost bars, then am going to apply for a job at Barnardo's, possibly do some DIY (but then again possibly not!) and possibly meet a pal for coffee this afternoon (assuming he is recovered from the wee drink he went out for last night! )

Have a great day all


----------



## nogger

Are going to be doing box squat only or normal squat on a different day.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Are going to be doing box squat only or normal squat on a different day.


No, I shall be doing box squats instead of normal squats for a while but will eventually return to the ordinary squats .....


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...Have a lovely day...beeeg hugs....  ....


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 17th September*

*
*

*
Wendlers Week Two - Day One*

*
*

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance*:-

*Dips* :- 2x6 1x12 1x11 1x12 unweighted

*Chins* :- 5x20 unweighted

*Notes*:- Incrementing the main lift by 2.5kg a week which roughly correlates to the recommended 5lbs increments. Dips got off to a shaky start as I put the sprocket thingy in the wrong hole so it wasn't parallel with the other one  but 12 reps seems to be the most I can do before losing balance. May add a small weight to the chins next week

Nice sunny morning so far though the clouds are gathering, intend to pick my apples this morning then stew and freeze them, may also pick the grapes, doubt they are going to ripen much more now, need to sort out some paperwork and get a couple of items on ebay ... also need to refresh my 'todo' list and crack on with all those small DIY jobs I've been ignoring!


----------



## nogger

Got no apples of my trees this year very sad.:sad:


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Got no apples of my trees this year very sad.:sad:


Have three lots stewed and in bags ready for freezing ... will make a nice lot of crumbles over the winter! Also have four very hard and somwhat skinny pears off my pear tree ... they are certainly a waste of space.. !

Very satisfactory and comforting feeling coring and cutting up the apples then putting them on to stew, felt in some way I was connecting with my forebears who were all country folk... either that or I need to get out more :lol: !


----------



## 25434

Nothing wrong at all with doing that..I do it too and I love it!! love cooking, baking nabbing stuff off my colleagues who give me home grown stuff, cooking with it and then handing it all round to the peeps at work to scoff...i really love it when it's raining..I get into the kitchen, put on the radio, crack open a glass of vino and off I go, bread, cakes, biccies, you name it..hahaha..kitchen smells gorgeous...and...cough...so does the bin when I make a boob and have to chuck it cos it resembles mount fuji on a blow out...hahahahaha.....x


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> Have three lots stewed and in bags ready for freezing ... will make a nice lot of crumbles over the winter! Also have four very hard and somwhat skinny pears off my pear tree ... they are certainly a waste of space.. !
> 
> Very satisfactory and comforting feeling coring and cutting up the apples then putting them on to stew, felt in some way I was connecting with my forebears who were all country folk... either that or I need to get out more :lol: !


My wife's mother brought me two of them fork type looking pear trees early this year 75 Euro each both look dead now....pears are just not my thing.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> My wife's mother brought me two of them fork type looking pear trees early this year 75 Euro each both look dead now....pears are just not my thing.


mmm my pear tree is a bit useless too ... last year wasn't any better !


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Nothing wrong at all with doing that..I do it too and I love it!! love cooking, baking nabbing stuff off my colleagues who give me home grown stuff, cooking with it and then handing it all round to the peeps at work to scoff...i really love it when it's raining..I get into the kitchen, put on the radio, crack open a glass of vino and off I go, bread, cakes, biccies, you name it..hahaha..kitchen smells gorgeous...and...cough...so does the bin when I make a boob and have to chuck it cos it resembles mount fuji on a blow out...hahahahaha.....x


I like the idea of spending time in the kitchen cooking, but with only myself to cater for too much baking is erm.... too much!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I like the idea of spending time in the kitchen cooking, but with only myself to cater for too much baking is erm.... too much!


I know exactly what you mean Greshie, but I love cooking so much I just HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE to do it...and I have a lot peeps at work who are more than happy to sample the stuff I bring in...and the guys pracitally line up! bless...

Hey Greshie...good morning to you, have a lovely day..x


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..have a good one..


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 20th September *

*
*

*
Wendlers Week 2 - Day two*

*Deads*:- warmups [email protected]

*working sets*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected]

*Assistance*:-

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Hanging Legs* :- 4x12

*Notes*:- Remembered to do some warm ups to get a sleepy body awake! Did better with the Hanging legs today but do have a tendency to swing around like a monkey in a tree if I'm not careful!

Next workout will be tomorrow, then Legs on Sunday, and week three starts on Monday!

Dreich here today ... off food shopping in a while, then household chores, and meeting up for coffee with a pal this afternoon !


----------



## Tassotti

swing around like a monkey in a tree

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey skeleton

I noticed you said you're raising your main lifts at 2.5kg a week. I think that's meant to be every month, aiming for slow but regular progression. Sorry to interfere if it was just a typo, or I'm plain wrong! Lol


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> I noticed you said you're raising your main lifts at 2.5kg a week. I think that's meant to be every month, aiming for slow but regular progression. Sorry to interfere if it was just a typo, or I'm plain wrong! Lol


You could well be right Monkey ... I do need to read the e-book a bit more thoroughly ...


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 21st September *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Week Two - Day Three*

*Bench*:- warmups [email protected]

*Working Sets* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] plus [email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dumbbell Bench* :- 1x15 & 1x25 @ 9.3kg

*Dumbbell Row*:- 2x15 & 1x20 @ 9.3kg

*Notes*:- Nothing much to report, all good, trying to squeeze as many reps as possible out of the final sets - I generally stop when form starts getting shaky ...

Legs on Sunday ...

Lovely sunny morning here ... second lot of washing on and am now motivating myself to trim the back hedge. Am hoping my handyman will turn up sometime today to fix the leaky shower, and have a teleconference call booked this afternoon with one of my pension providers to discuss their annuity quote...............

Have a good day all !


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> I noticed you said you're raising your main lifts at 2.5kg a week. I think that's meant to be every month, aiming for slow but regular progression. Sorry to interfere if it was just a typo, or I'm plain wrong! Lol





Greshie said:


> You could well be right Monkey ... I do need to read the e-book a bit more thoroughly ...


Righto MonkeySkel I've checked the e-book, and weights are incremented by 2.5kg week by week on a monthly basis, so for example with the Military Press, the first week of the second month is 2.5kg heavier than the first week of the previous month, and the second week is 2.5kg heavier than both the second week of the previous month and the previous week of the current month etc etc.....


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie...Happy Friday, I use Tassi's spreadsheet and I just have to put in the higher weight in the box at the top and I put my upper bod weights by 2.5kg and my bottom half number by 5kg and it works it all out..altho' this week the delts were a bit hard and the chest was interesting...I have one more week of my second cycle to go and then it will go up again so not so sure I will be able to lift anything, hahaha...

Hope you're okay Greshie.....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Greshie...Happy Friday, I use Tassi's spreadsheet and I just have to put in the higher weight in the box at the top and I put my upper bod weights by 2.5kg and my bottom half number by 5kg and it works it all out..altho' this week the delts were a bit hard and the chest was interesting...I have one more week of my second cycle to go and then it will go up again so not so sure I will be able to lift anything, hahaha...
> 
> Hope you're okay Greshie.....x


Yes I did notice Wendlers suggests lower half body increment by 5kg.. which I'm going to ignore for the time being, as tortoise increments are better than no increments!

Otherwise am fine, bit of a wasted day ... still waiting for my handyman to appear to fix the shower and the pension people are now going to call on Monday afternoon as they hadn't got all the stats together for this afternoon :cursing: ... and I shall be very annoyed if Handyman doesn't appear this evening!


----------



## 25434

I hope he does turn up for you...it's very annoying when you're stuck in and you can't do anything for waiting for someone.

I saw a bunch of wasps all going into my neighbours loft so i went to tell her and she called the wasp police who came and did something all covered in a big white suit and hat thing...a few mins later I could see from my kitchen window the wasps all flying out like mad buggers(sorry for swear)...they clearly didn't like what was in there but I was nice and safe behind glass so phewww....nice bit of entertainment for the day..hahaha...i know...saddo....haha...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hi Greshie. If I read the e book correctly, you raise your training max by 5lb a month, not the actual weight of each lift, so the weight increase will be various percentages of that. Have a look at page 27


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Hi Greshie. If I read the e book correctly, you raise your training max by 5lb a month, not the actual weight of each lift, so the weight increase will be various percentages of that. Have a look at page 27


Ah ! you are quite right ... when I compare month one to month 2 I see the overall increase is 5lbs for eg the Military Press ... never was good at maths !


----------



## nogger

What page are you Mr G and how many pages are there.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> What page are you Mr G and how many pages are there.


:laugh: It's a book describing a workout routine .... so page 27 gives examples of the first two months routines which you can then apply to subsequent months (as long as your Maths is up to scratch and you don't skim read to get the gist of things as I have a tendency to do  )


----------



## biglbs

Have a crackin weekend mate


----------



## 25434

Howdeee doo dee Greshie...hope Saturday is being good to you...x I left something in Straight for you....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 22nd September *

*
*

*
Wendlers Week Two - day Four - Legs *

*Box Squats*:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Working Sets*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance* :-

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*SLDL* :- [email protected]

*Notes*:- It's surprising how much effort Box squats take to do, even the warm ups hit the muscles, and by the end I certainly knew I had exercised, I really see the benefit in doing squats in this way though whether the results can be seen in my legs is a different matter!  . Assistance were nice and steady with a slightly upped weight, will push to do a few more reps next week I think.

Lovely morning here, and the last good day we will have for a while looking at the forecast. Second lot of washing is on, and I think I shall take the opportunity to tidy the garden ....

Have a good day all


----------



## Mingster

They're working well for me Gresh. Legs are growing nicely. Going to hit the 200kg mark on these before I switch things around I think


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> They're working well for me Gresh. Legs are growing nicely. Going to hit the 200kg mark on these before I switch things around I think


Well that's encouraging Ming... I'm intend to stick with them too!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 24th September *

*
*

*
Wendlers Week Three - Day One*

*
*

*Military Press* :- warm ups :- [email protected]

*Working Sets*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] & [email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips* :- 1x12 1x14 1x9 1x14 1x7

*Chin Ups*:- 5x20

*Notes*:- Everything coming along nicely, not using weights on the assistance, just going for reps at the moment, still struggle to keep balance with the Dips and with the chins I seem to get greater range of movement with just bodyweight (though of course the garage ceiling puts a natural limit on the upwards push!)

Dreich day today, but at least my handyman is coming to fix my shower (at last!)


----------



## nogger

Gales force wind and rain this morning and wind still howling...worried the roof i put on at the weekend was going to be gone when i got back in from work... It's still there.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...have a lovely day...noice training mister..x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 27th September ( And It's Pay Day!!)*

*
*

*
Wendlers Week Three - Day Two*

*
*

*
*

*Deads*:- warmups [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Working Sets*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] plus [email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Hanging Leg Raises*:- 4x12 - bodyweight

*Notes*:- Slightly screwed up on the sets for the deads, first set should have been 1x5 but my mind was elsewhere, one or two things to sort out today... last set of Deads ( 1x10) got a bit hard towards the end. Otherwise all fine. like the slightly heavier weight with the Good mornings, the bar seemes to sit better across my shoulders.

Nice morning here, washing on, and shopping and several errands to do very shortly

Have a good day all x


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, just swooshing by to say Happy Weekend...have a lovely one..xxx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie, just swooshing by to say Happy Weekend...have a lovely one..xxx


Thank you Flubs, though am working tomorrow so suppose my weekend starts on Sunday (and lasts three days  )


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 28th September *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Week Three - Day Three*

*Bench:*- warm ups:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*working sets*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 52.5 [email protected]

*Assistance:*-

*Dumbbell Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Dumbbell Row:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bench felt a bit heavy this morning for some reason, the final set got a bit of a struggle towards the end. Assistance were fine, though again the DB bench got heavy towards the end. Upped the weight a sliver on the rows.

Next session , legs, will be Sunday, then I think I will have Monday off and start the deload week on Tuesday... am working almost solidly from Wednesday next week to Wednesday the following week so will fit the sessions in as and when.

Am going to tweek my spreadsheet so it automatically calculates everything for Month Two. Rather looking forward to going a bit heavier!

Got all my errands sorted yesterday so today am going to take a trip to Carlisle and have a nosey round the shops! Should really be prepping the garden for winter or doing a few DIY jobs, but all that can wait another couple of weeks


----------



## Mingster

Sometimes it's a little difficult to focus properly when you're not lifting at your max Gresh. Until your main lifts get up a bit it's handy if you can set yourself small motivational targets to keep your mind on the job.

Keep it gong mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Sometimes it's a little difficult to focus properly when you're not lifting at your max Gresh. Until your main lifts get up a bit it's handy if you can set yourself small motivational targets to keep your mind on the job.
> 
> Keep it gong mate:thumbup1:


Yes I think you are probably right on this ... was a bit surprised this morning with the Bench given the final lift was well below my previous max


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good work Gresh.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Good work Gresh.


Thank you Chilli ... I try my best!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 30th September * :w00t: ( where has the month gone? )

*Wendlers - Week Three - Day Four*

*Box Squats* :-

*Warmups*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Working Sets*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected]

*Assistance*:-

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*SLDL's* [email protected]

*Notes*:- It was a first for the squats, got to the tenth rep on the final set, tried to raise myself up from the bench and had to sit down again.. absolutely no drive power, was a massive effort to stand up again, but I did so - determined to get the bar back on the pegs!.

Lunges and SLDL's fine ... always a bit creaky on the first few reps of these but then get into the rythmn and pleased with depth of both.

Will have a day off tomorrow and then deload week (though tbh this first month has really been one big deload :lol: )

may automate my spreadsheet this afternoon if the weather stays miserable , really ought to do some housework but need motivation for that!. also need to move some pots from the front - drive being dug up and block paved from Tuesday ... but may leave that till tomorrow !


----------



## Tassotti

You doing Dumfries Novice Strongman on 12th Nov G ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> You doing Dumfries Novice Strongman on 12th Nov G ?


FDidn't even know Dumfries had a novice strongman comp! Do they have an OAP class ? :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm going to be studying the last few weeks of your journal very intently Gresh - starting Wendlers myself next week.

- - - Updated - - -

I'm going to be studying the last few weeks of your journal very intently Gresh - starting Wendlers myself next week.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> I'm going to be studying the last few weeks of your journal very intently Gresh - starting Wendlers myself next week.
> 
> .


Hi Chilli

In hindsight I should have paid more attention to the charts he gave showing the first two months as I got my incremental calculations wrong. I also possibly atarted a bit too "deloaded".

The only thing to watch is the last set of the compounds where you do as many reps as possble. Wendler suggests you have a number in mind, I have found once or twice I seemed to mentally program myself to do that number and then tire (you are not supposed to go to failure on the big lifts) and I wonder if it may be better to think "I'll do at least 10 reps" rather than "I'll aim to do 10 reps" that way a further couple of reps may be squeezed out.

I was already doing a combo of compounds and assistance with the previous "Mings" routine, and this combo works well imo. I just stick to two assistances in the expectation a few months down the line things will be a great deal tougher, though Flubs for example does several assistances, but then I like to keep things simple .....

I think its a good routine, but is a long term programme , ie the aim is to up 5kg a month, so progress is slow but steady (which is also why it probably suits me!)

Good luck with it anyway !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 2nd October*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Week Four - Deload*

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance:*-

*Dips*:- 1x12 1x13 1x12 1x12 1x12

*Chins *:- 5x20

*Notes*:- The 'deload' on the Press was governed by the weight of the Oly bar rather than a strict 60% of last week's weight. On the assistance may have to find a different way of doing the dips, I find it hard to balance using the pegs, may have to go back to using the safety bars.

Felt I benefitted from the day off yesterday. At the moment I am working out on the four days I don't work, so with working days added in never really get a complete rest day, will have to think about this....

Work on the new drive started yesterday ... there is a sea of mud outside my front door at the moment!


----------



## TECH

I know how you feel with work/training. I ended up dropping to training 3 days in 8 to allow a proper rest day. Then I thought 'you're in your early 20s, stop being a p*ssy and train!' :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> I know how you feel with work/training. I ended up dropping to training 3 days in 8 to allow a proper rest day. Then I thought 'you're in your early 20s, stop being a p*ssy and train!' :laugh:


It wouldn't be so bad if I had a desk job, but I'm on my feet most of the day at work, and really know about it by the evening!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 4th October*

*
*

*
Wendlers Week Four - Deload - Day Two*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Hanging Leg Raises*:- 1x15 1x10 1x9 1x12

*Notes*:- was running out of steam by the time I got to the Hanging Legs, suppose it's the difference between first thing in the morning and early evening after work!


----------



## nogger

Early morning workouts always seem to think about sex and fighting erections....Evening time always find myself getting an yawn on....So between 1.00 and 3.00 in the afternoon is my perfect time..

How long are your workout at the moment.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Early morning workouts always seem to think about sex and fighting erections....Evening time always find myself getting an yawn on....So between 1.00 and 3.00 in the afternoon is my perfect time..
> 
> How long are your workout at the moment.


At the moment they are roughly half an hour ... but as the weights increase I expect the time to lengthen


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 7th October*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Week Four - Deload - Day Three*

*
*

*Bench* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance* :-

*Dumbbell Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*
Dumbbell Row*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:-* Not alot to say really, increased the weight on the Dumbbell bench by a kilo. Watched Tass's vid of Ewen's efforts at Watford's Strongest man this morning before this workout and felt a bit feeble. One more deload session to go, will probably try to do this Tuesday night, then on to my second month on Thursday


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 9th October*

*
*

*
Wendlers Week Four - Deload - Day Four*

*Box Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance*:-

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*SLDL*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- The deload on the squats was quite straightforward having been on my feet all day, but the assistance exercises became rather hard going towards the end...

Month Two week one begins on Thursday !


----------



## Mingster

Come on Gresh. Time to step things up. I understand the weight increases are pre-set so to speak but it's up to you to squeeze every last bit of muscle growth out of evbery rep regardless of the weight lifted. Remember, don't just lift the weight, feel it forcing your body to grow:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Come on Gresh. Time to step things up. I understand the weight increases are pre-set so to speak but it's up to you to squeeze every last bit of muscle growth out of evbery rep regardless of the weight lifted. Remember, don't just lift the weight, feel it forcing your body to grow:thumbup1:


I know, I know ... Stepping up from Thursday!


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie...come on my luv...you can do it, if I can so can you right? of course..you just need some rest which you have now don't you? 5 days off work? some good sleep, and some good food and you'll be right as rain, unlike myself, who takes a week off and comes back feeling worse than ever, hahahahaha....and needing another weeks rest to get going again...

I have 100% faith in you Sir Gresh...don't make me put my pom poms on and do a thingy bob wotsit like they do in the states..oh myeeee that would look bad! very bad indeed, don't make me do that greshie, just don't okay?...:laugh:

Have a lovely day.x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 11th October *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month 2 - Week One - Day One*

*Military Press:*-

*Warm ups* [email protected]

*Working Sets *

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] [email protected]

*Assistance:-*

*Dips*:- 2x30

*Chin Ups:*- 5x20

*Notes:*- When I said I was having five days off , I meant from work!

gritted my teeth on the last couple of reps of the press, determined to do 15. On the dips changed back to using the safety bars, feet on one, hands on the other, much more comfortable . Next week I shall introduce a small weight to these and to the chins..

Have very little planned today, bit of shopping and a smidgeon of house work but otherwise am going to relax ... I find working in the Charity shop several days in a row very full on and draining, couldn't do it full time.

Will train tomorrow, Sunday, and Monday , having Saturday as a rest day.

As for doing anything else over the next few days, now my driveway has been block paved I shall get a couple of new pots to put by the front door, and replant some box balls I have, should look very smart. Need to replace some damaged flooring in the bathroom and continue with the regrouting of the tiles, but today relaxxxxxxxxxxxx ...


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Greshie..


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 12th October *

*
*

*
Wendlers Month 2 - Week One - Day Two*

*
*

*Deads*:- warmups :- [email protected] 60 [email protected] [email protected]

*Working sets*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] + [email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Hanging Leg Raises*:- 3x12 1x15

*Notes*:- Twice today I heard a voice telling me to "Squeeze out every last rep" whether this was coming across from somewhere in the N E of England, or from one of my distant Nordic ancestors (My Dad's side of the family are East Anglian so no doubt have Danish blood somewhere along the line) I'm not sure, but anyway I gritted my teeth and pulled two more reps on the final set of the Deads and three more reps on the raises. I also went as low as possible on the Good Mornings really trying to stretch the hams.... Felt as if I'd done a decent workout at the time but my legs seem to recover very quickly !

Having a rest day tomorrow, then back with Bench on Sunday.

Looks as if it's clearing up here, have got a beef stew to go in the slow cooker, some grouting to fiddle about with in the bathroom and then this afternoon am going to go garden container hunting ....


----------



## Mingster

Listen to the voices mate. So much more motivational than any music or video playing


----------



## retro-mental

Good to see you grinding the workouts consistantly greshie. What do you weigh at the moment ?


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Good to see you grinding the workouts consistantly greshie. What do you weigh at the moment ?


Not sure actually, not weighed myself for ages .... I do need to check, though not anticipating any great increase since I've started working again as I burn off so much running about the shop!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 14th October *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two - Week One - Day Three*

*Bench*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dumbbell Bench* :- [email protected]

*Dumbbell Row:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- I went straight into the Bench without doing any warmups which was silly as everything felt a bit of a struggle thereafter, however squeezed an extra three reps out of the final set, and on the assistance went to three sets of 20 reps each, next week I shall increase the weights on the rows .

Weighed myself this morning ... about 65.5 kg which is exactly the same as I was a couple of months ago ... :huh: I'm eating more on my days off, but eating less overall on the days I work, and given the amount of energy I burn when working looks like the one cancels the other out!

Decent day here so far ... off to get a paper shortly, then will do a little DIY probably, also need to take down the tomato plants in the greenhouse ....


----------



## flinty90

have you got any bands greshie just to get some blood pumping into your muscles before you lift bro ?? well done anyway , your still a hunk in my eyes X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> have you got any bands greshie just to get some blood pumping into your muscles before you lift bro ?? well done anyway , your still a hunk in my eyes X


Thanks Flint! I must be the smallest hunk on UK-M :lol: xx

No I generally just do some light sets to get the blood flowing and muscles warmed... not sure why I didn't this morning ... probably still half asleep!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Thanks Flint! I must be the smallest hunk on UK-M :lol: xx
> 
> No I generally just do some light sets to get the blood flowing and muscles warmed... not sure why I didn't this morning ... probably still half asleep!


well get up , set your stall out properly (coffee , *** whatever ) lol and then hit the weights when your fully alert, dont want ya injuring yourself mate X


----------



## Greshie

I have a coffee and a boost bar but as you get older it takes longer to get going some mornings .... !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I have a coffee and a boost bar but as you get older it takes longer to get going some mornings .... !


LOL we are still talking nonsexually gresh arent we lol (i tries to keep it clean)


----------



## Mingster

You're going to have to decide if you're planning to add weight or simply transform the mass you have Gresh. You need a set plan imo rather than training and waiting to see what occurs down the line...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You're going to have to decide if you're planning to add weight or simply transform the mass you have Gresh. You need a set plan imo rather than training and waiting to see what occurs down the line...


Hmmm it would be nice to add a bit more weight as there isn't huge amounts of existing mass to transform. I've managed to get about a stone on since I started training but that was a struggle, and I soon go backwards if I'm not careful. When I was younger I could eat like a horse and not put any weight on , though my metabolism has slowed slightly as I've got older.

I don't have a planned diet as such at the moment, I just eat as much as I can - so perhaps I need to look at that again....


----------



## flinty90

Well greshie although you are naturally lean an im naturally fat, i have learne that you can do wonders with diet mate an that actually the training is a very tiny part of changing my body in the scheme of things....

so im sure a few well planned diet changes for you an your boy can transform pretty easily with the workouts your doing aswell....


----------



## Mingster

1.5 to 2lbs a week would be a sensible target. You could achieve this with half a dozen shakes a week, or a few nuts and some evoo daily. You wouldn't have to make drastic changes to your diet or force feed yourself.


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Well greshie although you are naturally lean an im naturally fat, i have learne that you can do wonders with diet mate an that actually the training is a very tiny part of changing my body in the scheme of things....
> 
> so im sure a few well planned diet changes for you an your boy can transform pretty easily with the workouts your doing aswell....


Yes you are right ... I shall have to start thinking more food more food more food ......


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> 1.5 to 2lbs a week would be a sensible target. You could achieve this with half a dozen shakes a week, or a few nuts and some evoo daily. You wouldn't have to make drastic changes to your diet or force feed yourself.


I've just started to eat more nuts again actually, and can up the number of shakes ... my shakes normally comprise milk, whey, a banana (acts as an emulsifier) and on training days I have a breakfast shake with added oats .... non training days I have cornflake and meusli with milk/whey mix


----------



## Mingster

Have one on none training days as well


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Have one on none training days as well


Yes I could do that... when I get home from work before dinner ... I always have a shake before bedtime anyway


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Yes I could do that... when I get home from work before dinner ... I always have a shake before bedtime anyway


???? sexual or actual protein shake ?? PMSL sorry Gresh i cant fcukin help myself as soon as i walk in here i turn into a devient lol !! well actually when i walk out im still a deviant x


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> ???? sexual or actual protein shake ?? PMSL sorry Gresh i cant fcukin help myself as soon as i walk in here i turn into a devient lol !! well actually when i walk out im still a deviant x


Protein shake you mucky monster :lol: !!!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 15th October*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two - Week One - Day Four*

*Box Squats*:-

Warm ups:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Working Sets:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*:-

*Lunges*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

*SLDL**:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:*- Made sure I did warmups this morning ! You'll have noticed (I Hope) there are two final sets to the squats, this is because my aim was at least 10 reps on the superset but on the 7th rep got a twinge in my lower back (bad form !) did another couple of reps with discomfort so decided I'd better stop and do some stretches etc. After 5 mins break still felt I had some fuel in the tank so did another set of 5. Upped the weight slightly on the assistance too...

onwards and upwards!

Bit foggy here first thing, and now it's just grey !... going to spend 20 mins on the crossword with a cup of coffee and then see to some damaged flooring in the bathroom... happy days ! 

Next workout will will Friday morning .....


----------



## Mingster

Good man Gresh 100kg Box Squats here we come. No leaning forward mind. Drive with those thighs:thumbup1:

By the end of this month we want to be seeing some small gains in size. Gets some calories down the hatch


----------



## Fatstuff

Not popped in here for a while, good session mate. Still consistent, still plugging away. No whinging just doing, thats what i like greshie. As ming says get the kcals down u - u tracking kcals at all?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good man Gresh 100kg Box Squats here we come. No leaning forward mind. Drive with those thighs:thumbup1:
> 
> By the end of this month we want to be seeing some small gains in size. Gets some calories down the hatch


Yep I'm on to it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> Not popped in here for a while, good session mate. Still consistent, still plugging away. No whinging just doing, thats what i like greshie. As ming says get the kcals down u - u tracking kcals at all?


Kcals ? is that a breakfast cereal ? :whistling:

No I don't bother tracking stuff, I just try to eat healthily and reasonably consistently


----------



## Fatstuff

I am quite anal about tracking my food lol, makes me feel like im doing it right


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> I am quite anal about tracking my food lol, makes me feel like im doing it right


I used to be, but it was such hard work and it destroyed the enjoyment of food a little, and as I'm unlikely ever to compete I didn't really see the point of tracking every last calorie!


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> I used to be, but it was such hard work and it destroyed the enjoyment of food a little, and as I'm unlikely ever to compete I didn't really see the point of tracking every last calorie!


Its a piece of pi55 if u use myfitnesspal app (dunno if ur phone can do that as ur an old git lol) it literally takes 2 minutes a day. Technology makes life soo much easier lol


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> Its a piece of pi55 if u use myfitnesspal app (dunno if ur phone can do that as ur an old git lol) it literally takes 2 minutes a day. Technology makes life soo much easier lol


Excuse me young man I have a Samsung Galaxy somethingorother .... it can do everything except make the tea  do you have a link?


----------



## Fatstuff

Greshie said:


> Excuse me young man I have a Samsung Galaxy somethingorother .... it can do everything except make the tea  do you have a link?


i dont have a link u hip and with it man you! its called myfitnesspal though


----------



## Beklet

Fatstuff said:


> i dont have a link u hip and with it man you! its called myfitnesspal though


and if you're actually too lazy to search for the food item, you can just scan the barcode - sometimes comes up with something bizarre though!


----------



## 25434

Greshie, you made me laff with that, cos I downloaded fitpal or something like that and I'm so bad at entering what I've had and if I can't find it I dunno how to put it in correctly so I end up just looking like I ate an apple and a shot of breath air! and then I get a message saying XXXXX has not eaten her calorie allowance today, blah blah...when in fact I've very rarely been under ever, ever!! hahaha..over many many times though..buggerit....


----------



## Fatstuff

Beklet said:


> and if you're actually too lazy to search for the food item, you can just scan the barcode - sometimes comes up with something bizarre though!


ive never done it that way, it seems easier to pop a quick search in


----------



## Beklet

The calorie thing is annoying though - at least you can set your macros, so I know if I'm eating the right proportion of food, but it's so annoying with the calorie thing...


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, just swooshing through.


----------



## Greshie

Morning Flubs .....  ..... ooh she's swooshed !


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> The calorie thing is annoying though - at least you can set your macros, so I know if I'm eating the right proportion of food, but it's so annoying with the calorie thing...


Yes and how do you work out the calories etc in a portion of home made stew for example, without measuring everything? .... may be ok for the chicken and rice brigade ....


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie, oh lord! really late in tonight and missed everyone..poop! sleep well dear Greshie..xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Greshie, oh lord! really late in tonight and missed everyone..poop! sleep well dear Greshie..xx


Don't worry Flubs , I shall sleep soundly tonight !


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..have a good day..x


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 19th October 2012*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Two - Week Two - Day One*

*Military press*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

*Working sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance:-*

*Dips* [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- All good this morning, managed 12 reps on the final set of the press which isn't quite as good as previous weeks, but form was going out pretty rapidly towards the end. Added weights to the Dips and Chins ... next session may up the chins to 5kg as didn't really notice the extra 2.5 tucked in my belt!

Am training the next three days on the trot, not ideal, but I'm working next Tuesday/Wednesday and then am off down south for a long weekend from Thursday....

Out food shopping shortly, dry here at the moment, but doesn't look as if it'll stay that way! ... nothing else much planned for the day, need to do some paperwork and tidying up!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 20th October 2012*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two - Week Two - Day Two*

*
*

*Deads*

*Warmups:*-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

*Warmups:*-

[email protected]

*Working sets*

[email protected]

*Leg Raises*

3x15

1x12

*Notes*:- Felt full of beans this morning so attacked everything with gusto, the gust had depleted slightly towards the end but still a good session. Upped the weight slightly on the Good Mornings and extra reps on the first three sets of the raises. Twinged my lower back again slightly towards the end of the Deads, hence a few warmups with the bar on the good mornings...

Rather damp start to the day here though it appears to be clearing up now, too wet to get out into the garden, have a couple of jobs to do in the house but no set plans ... My email doesn't appear to be working which is irritating ... I can send but can't receive, and looks to be a problem with the provider ... :confused1: :cursing: !

Next session is bench tomorrow !

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 21st October *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two, Week Two, Day Three*

*
*

*Bench*

*Warmups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dumbbell Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Dumbbell Row*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the weights on the assistance by over a kg due to the plates available. Made sure I did warmups on the bench. Managed to get 20 reps out of each of the Rows, but the last 4 reps or so of each set were hard going. Bit disappointed I didn't get 15 reps on the Bench superset, but form was going and the last two reps were a struggle to get the bar up ....

Have taken on board points re diet, having one more shake on non training days, and also snacking on nuts between meals ....

Lovely morning here, no real plans other than wash day  off for a paper shortly and then the crossword, may wash the car this afternoon and have a nose round the garden, it's been left to it's own devices recently so assume there will be a few weeds to pull, haven't done much else to the borders as there is still a bit of autumn colour.

Legs day tomorrow, and then that will be it until a week on Tuesday. I'm working this Tuesday/Wednesday then off down south for a very long weekend, visiting my friends who live just outside Croydo... er I mean in Surrey. So will be resuming training on tuesday 30th or Wednesday 31st in the evening.


----------



## Fatstuff

how u enjoying wendlers m8?


----------



## Greshie

Fatstuff said:


> how u enjoying wendlers m8?


It's good actually! You know me, I like to keep things simple, and although I got into a muddle with the weight increments to begin with, this is now (hopefully ) sorted. I like workouts with a few basic exercises and in this respect Wendlers fits the bill very well! I also like the mix between strength (the core exercises) and muscle building (the assistance)


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, nice session there, I see you're coming to my end of the world for a visit...hee hee.....hope you have a lovely time Greshie. Happy monday..x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 22nd october *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month two - Week Two - Day Four*

*Box Squats*

*Warm Ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- As mentioned in yesterday's write up this is my last workout now until sometime next week. Legs feel worked though from past experience they'll soon recover  . Weights on Assistance creeping up and squeezed a few extra reps on the SLDL's, lunges a bit hard going towards the end. Can still feel the effects from yesterdays bench 'n chest session.

It was supposed to be sunny here today, but it isn't so looks like I may be gardening in the damp :sad:

Flubs I was actually hoping to get down to Brighton to visit friends on Sunday, but they will be away in Brussels for the weekend ... damn them ... was looking forward to a troll along the prom!


----------



## nogger

Hot and sunny here today...been raining for 2 weeks non stop....Millions of ladybirds on the outside walls of the house..few hundreds been getting the house..Old dyson been sucking hard today.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Hot and sunny here today...been raining for 2 weeks non stop....Millions of ladybirds on the outside walls of the house..few hundreds been getting the house..Old dyson been sucking hard today.


It was a lovely day here yesterday, I sat outside for 20 minutes or so in the afternoon ( ok with a jumper on! ) ... just dull today :sad:

Wonder where all your ladybirds have come from!


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> It was a lovely day here yesterday, I sat outside for 20 minutes or so in the afternoon ( ok with a jumper on! ) ... just dull today :sad:
> 
> Wonder where all your ladybirds have come from!


Not sure...completely different day today,foggy all day.


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> It was a lovely day here yesterday, I sat outside for 20 minutes or so in the afternoon ( ok with a jumper on! ) ... just dull today :sad:
> 
> Wonder where all your ladybirds have come from!


Do they come from same place as ladyboys mate?


----------



## 25434

Humph! page 6!!!!!!

Hullo Greshers...come on now mister?....training?......tap tap tap...waiiiiiiiitiiiiiiiing...  x


----------



## TECH

Keep at it Gresh. Having not been here in weeks it's easy for me to see the improvement. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Humph! page 6!!!!!!
> 
> Hullo Greshers...come on now mister?....training?......tap tap tap...waiiiiiiiitiiiiiiiing...  x





TECH said:


> Keep at it Gresh. Having not been here in weeks it's easy for me to see the improvement. Slowly but surely.


Yes yes yes .... back to working out tomorrow morning ..  ..


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Yes yes yes .... back to working out tomorrow morning ..  ..


hee heee..good man...good man...x nice to have you back....


----------



## George-Bean

We can come in mob handed and check eh FLubs?


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> We can come in mob handed and check eh FLubs?


hee heee....cackles wickedly......


----------



## Greshie

Oh lordey ... an audience ...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Oh lordey ... an audience ...


but....but....Greshie!!! hush up, I'm practically famerrrrrleeeeeeeeeee....hahahaha.........


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> but....but....Greshie!!! hush up, I'm practically famerrrrrleeeeeeeeeee....hahahaha.........


You can come and tidy the garage whilst I'm working out if you like .... It always seems to be in a mess ... though I suppose the garden rubbish waiting to go to the tip doesn't help ... :no:

... and now of course I have my new car, said rubbish is going to have to stay there until I get a new boot liner ... not going to have dead leaves spoil the carpet  :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 2nd November*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two - Week Three - Day One*

*Military Press*

*Warm ups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets:*-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:-*

I notice everyone went quiet when I suggested they come up and tidy the garage whilst I do my workout ... :lol:

Good to be back in the cage after over a week off . I can feel a weakness in my left shoulder during the heavier sets of the OHP's which is a bit disconcerting, but given I've OHP'd heavier than this in the past I hope it's a passing feeling.

Next training tomorrow, then will take Sunday off, and train Monday and Tuesday or Monday and Thursday depending when I'm working next week.

Off to town later to pick up a package which I assume is the 'PowerMyself Test Booster' I've agreed to trial ... but more about that later ...


----------



## Greshie

Right I've created another journal for the Test Booster trial ... link here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200326-greshies-powermyself-com-pni-paragon-d-test-test-booster-trial.html#post3610772

But don't worry, this will continue to be my main portal for training progress and the mundanities of my life


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, happy Saturday...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

and thrice I say!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 3rd November*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two , Week Three, Day two*

*Deads*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Hanging Leg Raises*

4x15 - bodyweight

*Notes*:- Started the Test Booster stack today, 4 D-TEST tabs and 1 PARAGON tab with Breakfast. The last few reps on the Deads superset were a struggle, but then it's no secret Deads are my least favourite big lift. Managed to get progressively lower on the Good Mornings as I got through the sets which I'm pleased about . Certainly felt I'd worked out this morning. Think I may need a little rest with my feet up before I do anything else remotely energetic


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Little rests are the key mate. I'm particularly fond of a little rest these days


----------



## George-Bean

Its an age thing lol. I had to realize I can't keep up with the young bucks at the gym.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, have a good day..


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 5th November *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two - Week Three - Day Three*

*
*

*
*

*Bench*

*Warmups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*:-

*Dumbbell bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Dumbbell Rows*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt very bright and breezy when I woke up this morning and attacked the workout with gusto, however a little disappointed witb the bench superset, I was so cross I only managed 8 reps that I had a couple of minutes rest and then did another set of 5 reps, now given my curtain call on Ming's Old Duffer's routine I squeezed out 75kg on the Bench, I expected to manage 12 reps at 55kg straight off... oh well ! . I then was not abloe to progress on the dumbbell bench - I want to do 3x20 before upping the weight, but ended up slightly worse on the reps than last week, however was able to move up on the rows and managed 3x20 reps on those without too much difficulty.

I've made a comment in my Test Booster log :-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200326-greshies-powermyself-com-pni-paragon-d-test-test-booster-trial.html#post3612249

It's turning out to be a lovely morning here, I shall have a look at the crossword (favourite clue so far "Chap soundly digs his plot, he's remembered today" - answer is of course Guy Fawkes - ie sounds like Guy Forks :lol: ) once it warms up a bit outside I shall wash the car , then tidy the garden ...

Next workout tomorrow ...

Enjoy your days everyone :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 6th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Two - Week Three - Day Four*

*
*

*Box Squats*

*Warmups *

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

*
Notes*:- Not quite so bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning, possibly because the day is rather dreich, but still managed to surface earlier than usual and get on with the workout. Concentrated on form with the box squats, making sure my back was straight and made sure I drove up with my thighs, pleased to say no twinges anywhere this week though the bar felt heavy... a little disappointed with the Superset as hoped to get 10-12 reps but failed on the 7th ... pushed up, failed and sat down again, took a great deal of effort to do that last rep and get the bar back on the hooks!. Increased the assistance weights , lunges were a bit heavy going towards the end.

Planning to do stuff in the hosue today, need to thin out my wardrobe, and do paperwork . Should really also go to the tip but when I went out yesterdfay afternoon forgot to look for a plastic sheet I can line the boot of the car with ... (which was one of the reasons I went out yesterday afternoon.... so obviously the Test Booster trial isn't improving my senior moments !)

Another piece of news I am giving up my three day a week job, I'm finding running the shop on my own for more than a couple of days at a time (ie when the manager has holidays) too stressful, and I didn't downshift to Dumfries for a stressful life. Not quite sure when my leaving date is, and at the moment have nothing to go to which means I can structure my workouts better but also will be dependent on my pension, savings income etc so will be as poor as a wee kirk mousie until I can find something else ... will be looking for a something one or two days a week, I don't really need anything more.

Favourite clue in todays crossword so far:- " Essex Man from Harwich , a vulgarian" ... answer = " Essex Man from Harwi*CH, A V*ulgarian" :lol:

Have a good day all !


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...x


----------



## Tassotti

I, too, believe three days per week is far too much work. One is about right


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie, do you sit down with a pen and paper and work out your percentages? I only ask because I've got an app on my phone for wendler's, but it seems to have disappeared from the App Store, so I suppose if it goes wrong on my phone I won't be able to re-download it. I'm going to find working out the percentages a real ball ache.


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 6th November*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Two - Week Three - Day Four*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Box Squats*
> 
> *Warmups *
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working Sets*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *Lunges*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *
> Notes*:- Not quite so bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning, possibly because the day is rather dreich, but still managed to surface earlier than usual and get on with the workout. Concentrated on form with the box squats, making sure my back was straight and made sure I drove up with my thighs, pleased to say no twinges anywhere this week though the bar felt heavy... a little disappointed with the Superset as hoped to get 10-12 reps but failed on the 7th ... pushed up, failed and sat down again, took a great deal of effort to do that last rep and get the bar back on the hooks!. Increased the assistance weights , lunges were a bit heavy going towards the end.
> 
> Planning to do stuff in the hosue today, need to thin out my wardrobe, and do paperwork . Should really also go to the tip but when I went out yesterdfay afternoon forgot to look for a plastic sheet I can line the boot of the car with ... (which was one of the reasons I went out yesterday afternoon.... so obviously the Test Booster trial isn't improving my senior moments !)
> 
> Another piece of news I am giving up my three day a week job, I'm finding running the shop on my own for more than a couple of days at a time (ie when the manager has holidays) too stressful, and I didn't downshift to Dumfries for a stressful life. Not quite sure when my leaving date is, and at the moment have nothing to go to which means I can structure my workouts better but also will be dependent on my pension, savings income etc so will be as poor as a wee kirk mousie until I can find something else ... will be looking for a something one or two days a week, I don't really need anything more.
> 
> Favourite clue in todays crossword so far:- " Essex Man from Harwich , a vulgarian" ... answer = " Essex Man from Harwi*CH, A V*ulgarian" :lol:
> 
> Have a good day all !


Good plan,work gets in the way of training anyway


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...x


Morning Flubs ! Hope it's a good one for you!



Tassotti said:


> I, too, believe three days per week is far too much work. One is about right


Yup! :lol:



chilli said:


> Greshie, do you sit down with a pen and paper and work out your percentages? I only ask because I've got an app on my phone for wendler's, but it seems to have disappeared from the App Store, so I suppose if it goes wrong on my phone I won't be able to re-download it. I'm going to find working out the percentages a real ball ache.


I use a spreadsheet that I set up on my laptop that does the calcs automatically on a monthly basis, it's a bit Heath Robinson and some of the deload weights need tweeking but it works for me. I think there are apps and spreadsheets around that can be downloaded ... in fact I think Flubs got a spreadsheet from someone on UK-M - but I can't remember who!.


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Good plan,work gets in the way of training anyway


Doesn't it just !


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Morning Flubs ! Hope it's a good one for you!
> 
> Yup! :lol:
> 
> I use a spreadsheet that I set up on my laptop that does the calcs automatically on a monthly basis, it's a bit Heath Robinson and some of the deload weights need tweeking but it works for me. I think there are apps and spreadsheets around that can be downloaded ... in fact I think Flubs got a spreadsheet from someone on UK-M - but I can't remember who!.


There is a link in BB41989 thread yesterday,my poxy poota will not let me complete form:death:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> There is a link in BB41989 thread yesterday,my poxy poota will not let me complete form:death:


It may have downloaded as read only, in which case you could try "Save as" and give it a new name , and then you may be able to open it.


----------



## DiggyV

How you finding the Wendlers buddy? Suiting you?

Also if the jobs not right I know you'll make the right decision.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> How you finding the Wendlers buddy? Suiting you?
> 
> Also if the jobs not right I know you'll make the right decision.


Hi Diggs, yes I like Wendlers, its really a progression from the previous routine Ming designed for me ... basic lifts then some ancillery. I probably downed the weights a little too much to start with, but am building back up steadily which is good.

Yes job's not right. Unfortunately no word of when they are interviewing for my replacement, I had hoped I'd be gone by the middle of November but at the moment it doesn't look like it! Wish I hadn't been quite so generous in offering to hang around until they found someone....


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> It may have downloaded as read only, in which case you could try "Save as" and give it a new name , and then you may be able to open it.


Thanks but i am not good on poooooooooots!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Thanks but i am not good on poooooooooots!


  there must be someone in your family who can sort you out ... !


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 8th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Two - Week Four - Deload Week*

*Military Press*

*Working sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chin Ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- All well and good! perhaps I could have done with some warmups with the Press, but given I normally warm up with light sets I couldn't go any lighter than 20kg with the oly bar ....

Ps Flubs please note a deload week for me is exactly that as far as the main lift is concerned!  The assistance I tend to keep to last week's weight (though the sharp witted amongst you might notice an extra sneeky set in the Dips :laugh: )

Still no idea when I'm leaving work, no word of when the interviews will take place and non of the internal candidates have heard anything. I was hoping the interviews would be next week but that doesn't look likely at the moment. Next training sessions will be Sunday /Monday/Tuesday as I'm working tomorrow and Saturday and then next Wednesday/Thursday & Saturday .


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> *Ps [Redacted] please note a deload week for me is exactly that* as far as the main lift is concerned!  The assistance I tend to keep to last week's weight (though the sharp witted amongst you might notice an extra sneeky set in the Dips :laugh: )


 :huh: :innocent: :crying: :stuart: :laugh: :laugh: :clap: hee heee.... :whistling: I'm getting there, I'm getting there....x

moooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning Greshie! x


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..happy Friday....xxx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie..happy Friday....xxx


Evennning Flubs... been another busy day at work for me ! Hope you have a great weekend ... am working again tomorrow :sad:


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> Evennning Flubs... been another busy day at work for me ! Hope you have a great weekend ... am working again tomorrow :sad:


Am working sat morning but evening and Sunday off....feeling a bit tried and not warming to the new guy at work.


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> Evennning Flubs... been another busy day at work for me ! Hope you have a great weekend ... am working again tomorrow :sad:


Am working sat morning but evening and Sunday off....feeling a bit tried and not warming to the new guy at work.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Am working sat morning but evening and Sunday off....feeling a bit tried and not warming to the new guy at work.


Going to have a pretty heavy day tomorrow, there are just two of us in the shop and we are doing the Christmas displays at the moment. Still at least then I have three days off !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 11th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two - Week Four - Deload*

*Deads:*-

*warmups*

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings:*-

[email protected]

*Hanging legs*

4x15

*Notes:*- A lovely bright frosty morning here. Second deload session went without hitch. Remaining deloads will be tomorrow and Tuesday. Working Weds, Thurs and Saturday so first session of Month Three will be on Friday probably. They are interviewing for my job on Wednesday (an internal candidate) but there is some discussion of me overlapping a week with the new person the following week whilst the Manager takes a week's holiday ...  which I've sort of agreed to in principle though it will muck up training ....

Ah well relaxing day today ... off for a paper shortly then the crossword, some washing and housework and diddly squat :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Come on Gresh, don't do diddly squat. Do something reckless.

Go down the wood with an axe and hack at a tree stump for an hour or so.

Order 4 different takeaways throughout the day and have a massive cheat day.

Dress in a loincloth and go hunting.

Or whatever. Go on. Be a devil


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Come on Gresh, don't do diddly squat. Do something reckless.
> 
> Go down the wood with an axe and hack at a tree stump for an hour or so.
> 
> Order 4 different takeaways throughout the day and have a massive cheat day.
> 
> Dress in a loincloth and go hunting.
> 
> Or whatever. Go on. Be a devil


Reckon I'll need more than a test booster to be as reckless as this ! :lol:


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Mingster said:


> Come on Gresh, don't do diddly squat. Do something reckless.
> 
> Go down the wood with an axe and hack at a tree stump for an hour or so.
> 
> Order 4 different takeaways throughout the day and have a massive cheat day.
> 
> Dress in a loincloth and go hunting.
> 
> Or whatever. Go on. Be a devil


Greshly Adams? Lol


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..happy Monday...


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 12th November *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two - Week Four - Deload Day Three *

*Bench*

*Warmup*s:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*:-

*Dumbbell Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Dumbbell Rows*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:*- Didn't get off to a good start this morning, sometimes I sleep in an awkward position and wake up with a tension headache upwards through the vertibrae in my neck, and this morning was the first time in months ... it can either subside quite quickly or develop into something quite nasty until I give in and resort to ibuprofen... today it didn't get a chance, the ibuprofen was hit almost immediately but even so it caused discomfort whilst training , especially on the assistance. Thankfully it's subsiding now but no doubt I shall feel very tired later in the day.

Otherwise the deload session went without hitch, concentrated on form on the bench, though less so on the assistance ... just wanted to get through those !

On a more positive note I have manged to put on a bit of weight... am now 66.9 kilo which is just over a kilo increase in roughly a month... not a huge gain, but a gain nevertheless!

It's a dreich day here, just the right conditions for a trip to the tip (ie it wont be busy!) then I will need to get into the garden to tidy up (so I can create another load of rubbish ready for the tip!) , and I really ought to clean out the fridge ...


----------



## 25434

Greshie, nice workout there and your headache sounds awful...get some lavender oil from the chemists and if you have a bath put some in the bath to relax your bod...orrrr....you could rub some on your temples before you go to sleep..I know it's a bit girlie of me to suggest it, but I am female...and it does work on sore heads....if I was nearer I would give you an india head massage, they are great for releasing tensions in the head (not being pervy by the way, I am a qualified massage therapist, I do it as a hobby).....make you sleepy too...so you get a good result on both counts...

and Greshie...if you don't do anything else today....GET THAT FRIDGE CLEANED!!!!...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Greshie, nice workout there and your headache sounds awful...get some lavender oil from the chemists and if you have a bath put some in the bath to relax your bod...orrrr....you could rub some on your temples before you go to sleep..I know it's a bit girlie of me to suggest it, but I am female...and it does work on sore heads....if I was nearer I would give you an india head massage, they are great for releasing tensions in the head (not being pervy by the way, I am a qualified massage therapist, I do it as a hobby).....make you sleepy too...so you get a good result on both counts...
> 
> and Greshie...if you don't do anything else today....GET THAT FRIDGE CLEANED!!!!...


Thank you Flubs  Can confirm the tip has been visited and the gardening will be postponed because a) it's raining and B) due to the rain it's all very claggy underfoot.... so coffee , crossword, then fridge!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 13th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Two , Week Four, Day Four - Deload - Legs*

*
*

*
*

*Box Squats*

*Warm Ups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

*Sumo Squats*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Feeling back to rights this morning. Concentrated on form with the box squats and made sure I stretched with the Lunges and SLDL's. You'll notice I've added another assistance - Sumo Squats - blame this on Flubs, I was reading through her workout last night, picked up on them and decided to investigate, I've always felt my leg routines were a but light. Of course what seems a good idea in the cosiness of an evening in front of the fire with my feet up on the coffee table doesn't always translate to a chilly garage the following morning, however I decided to give them a go, keeping the weight very light so as to get the form right. Weight was probably too light to get much effect from the sets but I think I will keep them in.

Another dreich day here ... need to tidy the garage, do some errands, and sort through some paperwork ....


----------



## 25434

Afternoon Greshie...how utterly GORGEOUS! that you have picked something up from my journal to use...oh BOYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I'm excited about that..whoop whoop! yeeeehaaaaaa.....gerriin...and the like...hahahaha... :bounce: .

BigFella said he may do some of the lying down lat raises I did too... :bounce:

Makes me feel great! :laugh: get me and the big boy workouts...go meeeeeeee, go meeeeeeee...... :clap:

errr?...sorry..was that a bit overboard perchance? not sure now...

Have a lovely tuesday Greshie..catch up with you on the Straight...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Afternoon Greshie...how utterly GORGEOUS! that you have picked something up from my journal to use...oh BOYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I'm excited about that..whoop whoop! yeeeehaaaaaa.....gerriin...and the like...hahahaha... :bounce: .
> 
> BigFella said he may do some of the lying down lat raises I did too... :bounce:
> 
> Makes me feel great! :laugh: get me and the big boy workouts...go meeeeeeee, go meeeeeeee...... :clap:
> 
> errr?...sorry..was that a bit overboard perchance? not sure now...
> 
> Have a lovely tuesday Greshie..catch up with you on the Straight...x


Yes indeed ... always interested to see what other people do ... although I have no intention of doing the amount of assistance you've been doing !


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Yes indeed ... always interested to see what other people do ... although I have no intention of doing the amount of assistance you've been doing !


 :blink:

:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, have a great weekend..xxx


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 16th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three - Week One - Day One*

*
*

*
*

*Military press*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips* :-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins*

5x20

*notes*:- To be honest this was a bit rushed this morning as I need to get the car into the garage for a brakes check to validate a guarantee I have. Struggled a bit towards the end on the superset of the Press, and I actually did 30 reps on the last set of the dips but have discounted two of them because form went out . Also getting to the stage where I need to add weight to the chins, I don't have great range of movement otherwise I would knock myself out on the garage ceiling but I am now finding 5x20 fairly easy.

On a side note, I mentioned in the write up on Tuesday the weights for the sumo squats assistance were probably a bit too light ... that was before Wednesday morning :lol: !

I feel I need to get my act together a bit more on training, this coming week is not going to be good as I am working 5 days, being my last week as a paid employee at the shop. So I shall be training Sunday , Wednesday and then another day after work. Once the week is done and dusted and I have more time I shall be able to focus more on working out . Recently with things at work and also one or two other things I've been a bit distracted .


----------



## 25434

Sometimes we do get distracted by other stuff but the important thing is that you get back to doing it or keep limping along until you can throw yourself at it again with 100%...  Keep chugging Greshie..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Sometimes we do get distracted by other stuff but the important thing is that you get back to doing it or keep limping along until you can throw yourself at it again with 100%...  Keep chugging Greshie..x


Very true Flubs   xx


----------



## 25434

Happy Saturday Greshie...have a lovely time....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Happy Saturday Greshie...have a lovely time....x


Morning Flubs... hmmm I'm working ... I'll try !

Enjoy your day ! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Morning Greshie. workouts still looking solid mate , do you still feel like your progressing bro or do you feel like you have taken a step backwards with undertaking a different plan, as i believe your weights are lower at the minute than they were in greshie version 1 leading up till last christmas ???

whatever the case you are still doing it , and i hope your enjoying your results and check you out putting on some weight haha..

keep up the good work mate have a great weekend X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Morning Greshie. workouts still looking solid mate , do you still feel like your progressing bro or do you feel like you have taken a step backwards with undertaking a different plan, as i believe your weights are lower at the minute than they were in greshie version 1 leading up till last christmas ???
> 
> whatever the case you are still doing it , and i hope your enjoying your results and check you out putting on some weight haha..
> 
> keep up the good work mate have a great weekend X


Hi Flints, yse I think I'm still making gains because of the way the workouts, reps, and sets are structured. The assistance exercises are actually quite intensive ...


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 18th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three Week One - Day two*

*
*

*
*

*Deads:*-

*Warmups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*:-

[email protected]

*Hanging Legs*

4x15

*Notes:*- Session felt a bit of a slog and Deads are not my favourite lift however just got on with it, upped the weight on the Good Mornings, and could do with extending the number of hanging leg sets ... not sure how I clould easily add weight to these ...

Lovely morning here, off for a paper shortly, and gearing up for what could be a difficult conversation about a gutter with my neighbour's son!

next training session will be Wednesday


----------



## TECH

Good going mate 100kg dead soon


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Good going mate 100kg dead soon


Good to see you back Tech even though I know you are the frustrated walking wounded at the moment !

Yep 100kg on the deads due in two weeks time ... I did manage [email protected] as a bow out on my last routine before starting Wendlers so quite a way to go before equalling that I think! and when I do get to that I shall have to be carrying a bit more weight on me !


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 21st November*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three Week One - Day Three *

*Bench*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench *

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:*- All good ! Steadily progressing on the main lifts and on the assistance. Am working the next three days so realisitically reckon the next session (legs) will be Sunday. After then having finished work (for the time being) I shall be free to space my workouts with proper rest days between. Once I've completed the Test Booster Trial http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200326-greshies-powermyself-com-pni-paragon-d-test-test-booster-trial-3.html#post365 I shall think about starting a PH cycle, I'll need to get diet bottomed beforehand and I want to be a bit nearer my max weights before making the commitment so possibly in the New Year....

Day off today, and it's going to be a fairly relaxed one, some washing (and ironing) possibly tidy up the back garden, a nice beef stew for tea (assuming the beef deforosts in time :lol: ) and perhaps show the hoover the carpets!


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...happy weekend... :bounce:


----------



## nogger

Nice beef strew sounds nice.....Which PH are you thinking about after Mr G.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Nice beef strew sounds nice.....Which PH are you thinking about after Mr G.


H-Drol


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 25th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three , Week One, Day Four*

*Box Squats*

*
*

*Warm Ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

*Sumo Squats*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- A bit of a struggle to get going this morning again, probably a culmination of working last week (this is what happens when you get old!), weights felt heavy, but I just got on with it, and got through! Bit disappointed I only managed 10 reps on the superset of the box squats. Kept the sumo assistance fairly light, quite like this squat variation!

Am going to take tomorrow off as a rest day then will probably do Tues/Weds and Fri/Sat for week two, having next Sunday as a rest day. I need to look at Wendlers notes to see how he suggests spacing a four day split, but at least now I can even out the training days better.

Very dreich here, off food shopping very shortly, and my bedside clock radio has died - the light comes on but there is little sign of life (like a few people I know !) so will take a look in Tesco's and see what they have to offer, wouldn't mind but the deceased is only about 6 years old !


----------



## flinty90

how high is the box you use for box squats greshie ???


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> how high is the box you use for box squats greshie ???


Use my bench Flints, so I probably go parallel ...


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Use my bench Flints, so I probably go parallel ...


mmm you must be tall then all the benches i have sat on keep me above paralell and im 5 ft 10 .. was just wondering as i saw ming doing squats down to a bench aswell and he looked paralell , so i tried it and i was above paralell so didnt bother, unless its just my fat ar5e or my massive quads hahahaha

we have a box in our gym thats perfect for the job though ..

keep up the good work them bro seems like your enjoying the programme x


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> mmm you must be tall then all the benches i have sat on keep me above paralell and im 5 ft 10 .. was just wondering as i saw ming doing squats down to a bench aswell and he looked paralell , so i tried it and i was above paralell so didnt bother, unless its just my fat ar5e or my massive quads hahahaha
> 
> we have a box in our gym thats perfect for the job though ..
> 
> keep up the good work them bro seems like your enjoying the programme x


I'm only 5' 7" but I reckon if I sit towards the middle section of the bench I'm about parallel....

Yes I am enjoying the routine :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> mmm you must be tall then all the benches i have sat on keep me above paralell and im 5 ft 10 .. was just wondering as i saw ming doing squats down to a bench aswell and he looked paralell , so i tried it and i was above paralell so didnt bother, unless its just my fat ar5e or my massive quads hahahaha
> 
> we have a box in our gym thats perfect for the job though ..
> 
> keep up the good work them bro seems like your enjoying the programme x


My bench is 17 inches high Flints. If yours is a similar height then it must be your @rse:lol: :lol:

You could always put mats either side of your bench to stand on which would make it lower so to speak.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> My bench is 17 inches high Flints. If yours is a similar height then it must be your @rse:lol: :lol:
> 
> You could always put mats either side of your bench to stand on which would make it lower so to speak.


lol im thinking our benches are pretty high then.., like i said i seen you were a lot lower on your squat than i seemed to be .. mmm i might stand on a plate either side lol.. you watch i will slip and break my fcukin back neck and arms hahaha


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> lol im thinking our benches are pretty high then.., like i said i seen you were a lot lower on your squat than i seemed to be .. mmm i might stand on a plate either side lol.. you watch i will slip and break my fcukin back neck and arms hahaha


Yeah, I'd be wary of using plates. Carpet tile sized mats or something might do the job better. Or, better still, get a lower bench


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Yeah, I'd be wary of using plates. Carpet tile sized mats or something might do the job better. Or, better still, get a lower bench


yeah i will.. we have a box bro, but i saw you using bench and thought i would have a look... but i was too high so went back to box X


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> yeah i will.. we have a box bro, but i saw you using bench and thought i would have a look... but i was too high so went back to box X


Try these flinty


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 27th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Three - Week Two - Day One*

*Military press*

*Warm ups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Up bright and early this morning to take the car in for it's service (the dealer didn't have time to do this when I bought it, as I took the car straight away) and a brisk walk home. However all this energy didn't quite translate into the workout. The last set of the press felt quite heavy. Increased the weights on the assistance though and toyed with the idea of doing some press ups to finish off but decided to leave well alone.

Next workout will be tomorrow....


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 28th November*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Three, Week Two - Day Two*

*
*

*Deads*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*
*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Leg raises*

4x15

*Notes:*- Not a bad effort today given it was deads day which as you all should know by now is my least favourite lift. I read somewhere that Deads should be quick and explosive, well whoever wrote that would despair at my heavier sets, they get slower and slower towards the end :lol: . Radio Three was playing the Blue Danube waltz during the Good Mornings ... it's one of those tunes where I drift away into another place, so having counted 15 reps on the final set I went on to do 20 because I could. However this possibly was the reason why the last few reps of the last set of the leg raises were a bit of a struggle as my arms started to give way.

the Blue Danube episode has made me think about background music, I usually just have the radio on, and I don't have an Ipod to download specific tracks, and it would have to be a mixture of stuff classical and rock , another classical piece that comes to Mind is Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No 3,5,6 , always makes me think of a early morning in summer driving on an open road in the Cotswolds or somewhere ... then of course add a bit of Vivaldi to the mix, and possibly some Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run ... will have to put my thinking cap on ....

Lovely day here... but cold ! not huge amounts planned, crossword and a few chores. Rest day tomorrow then next workouts Friday and Saturday. If it's fine tomorrow I intend to paint the front fence ....


----------



## Mingster

You've got to tear that deadlift from the ground as quickly and as aggressively as possible Gresh. Explosive power at the beginning of the lift is everything in deadlifting. Once the weight and the ground part company the rest of the lift is relatively easy

Get some stirring sounds on to get the blood pumping, think of things that make you mad, drink a pint of sherry...Anything to add some aggression will be the key:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You've got to tear that deadlift from the ground as quickly and as aggressively as possible Gresh. Explosive power at the beginning of the lift is everything in deadlifting. Once the weight and the ground part company the rest of the lift is relatively easy
> 
> Get some stirring sounds on to get the blood pumping, think of things that make you mad, drink a pint of sherry...Anything to add some aggression will be the key:thumb:


I do try to get the bar off the ground as quickly as possibly but as the weight gets heavier I deffo get slower, I shall have to try harder on these.

Yes will have to think about some motivational music :thumb: ... not so sure about the pint of sherry though ... :no:


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> I do try to get the bar off the ground as quickly as possibly but as the weight gets heavier I deffo get slower, I shall have to try harder on these.
> 
> Yes will have to think about some motivational music :thumb: ... not so sure about the pint of sherry though ... :no:


You could always try the drink of all sophisticated folks: Thunderbird. :lol:

Good to see you're still tearing it up Gresh.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> You could always try the drink of all sophisticated folks: Thunderbird. :lol:
> 
> Good to see you're still tearing it up Gresh.


Cheers! I try my best Diggs


----------



## flinty90

try to imagine me laid on.my back with my.legs in the air gresh then imagine that bar is my pants and your ripping them off pmsl.. and that doesnt meandeadlifting with your teeth either ya kinky cnut lol xx


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> try to imagine me laid on.my back with my.legs in the air gresh then imagine that bar is my pants and your ripping them off pmsl.. and that doesnt meandeadlifting with your teeth either ya kinky cnut lol xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tt2: :w00t:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> try to imagine me laid on.my back with my.legs in the air gresh then imagine that bar is my pants and your ripping them off pmsl.. and that doesnt meandeadlifting with your teeth either ya kinky cnut lol xx


Sorry ,just going,cough,,, :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 30th November 2012*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Three - Week Two - Day Three*

*Bench*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dumbbell bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Dumbbell Row*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- A bit of a mixed bag this morning and slightly disappointing, the bench superset was the max I achieved before delaod week when I managed 12 reps in one set, today I was struggling to fully raise the bar after about the sixth rep, so pegged it, paused and then did another 4 reps because I knew I could but again the bar was very heavy. Also didn't do as well on the dumbbell bench as last week, target is 3x20 but fell much shorter on the last set, however did manage 3x20 on the rows which is up from last week and hit target.

Slightly better news ... have now breached the 67kg on the scales so am going in the right direction, have been busy this week sorting out finances etc now that I'm not working, but next week I shall have time to focus on food intake and investigate how to create a body building diet for a poor man!

Very cold here again this morning, first time I've worn a sweatshirt in the gym and had the heater on this winter! And yesterday the fence never got painted, lovely day but the frost never lifted... so reckon that little job will have to wait til spring now!. Next is the crossword, Steak and kidney casserole tonight ... a real winter warmer :thumb:

Next workout is tomorrow!


----------



## Mingster

Bloody freezing here today mate...


----------



## nogger

Bit chilly over here today.....Me just off to train in the cave...Thermals on as well.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> View attachment 102611
> Bit chilly over here today.....Me just off to train in the cave...Thermals on as well.


Looks as if the log burner is going full pelt behind you!


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> Looks as if the log burner is going full pelt behind you!


Had some little logs on to get some fast heat for hot water for cafe pre-workout....

Log burner on full time now....love it but not the cleaning.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Had some little logs on to get some fast heat for hot water for cafe pre-workout....
> 
> Log burner on full time now....love it but not the cleaning.


Hmmm the log burner in my old house in Surrey was brilliant at heating the house but the mess and dust ....


----------



## sutmae

nogger said:


> View attachment 102611
> Bit chilly over here today.....Me just off to train in the cave...Thermals on as well.


Cool hoodie!! Did U train whilst listening to New Kids on the Block!!! ????


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 1st December*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three, Week Two, Day Four*

*Box Squats*

*Warm Ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo Squats*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Much more in the zone this morning ! Box squats felt good and I achieved 12 reps on the superset which is two more than I managed the week before deload. Have started to graduate the weights on the assistance exercises as part of the long term plan to maximise the last sets on these. Am enjoying the Sumo's, keeping the weight light, going good and low though I did notice a tendency to bounce in the last set which I must watch.

Have a mate coming round shortly for a coffee and chat on his way into town, then a relaxing morning for me with the crossword, an early lunch and then I'm volunteering in the shop this afternoon.

Rest day tomorrow then next week's schedule will be Mon/Tues Thurs/Fri . Hoping to sort some music out tomorrow and may start looking at diet - which has always been my sticking point....

Lovely clear day outside ... but it's a skating rink!


----------



## nogger

sutmae said:


> Cool hoodie!! Did U train whilst listening to New Kids on the Block!!! ????


I saw a thread the other day for the worst Christmas present you've had........My Mother brought me this for Christmas.... That look of excitement usually followed by "it's what i always wanted"...Well i failed just a 100% Before i opened this lovely hoodie.

By the time my mouth had close all i can remember was my mom saying just wear it......Later on in the day my wife said don't even think about wearing that anywhere with me.

So it was laid to rest in a bedroom draw....Till some time this year i had just started to do front squat again,the bar with digging into me, so up stair in a draw i went looking for some thing to cushion that nasty bar.....And there she was still shinning....So used this back to front(not with the hood it)for front squats...And now it's part of my team.

On a other note can help noticing you look to have puffy nips or gyno in your Avi...was reading in RS journal about him taking vit b6 has he a little bit and said it really help.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> I saw a thread the other day for the worst Christmas present you've had........My Mother brought me this for Christmas.... That look of excitement usually followed by "it's what i always wanted"...Well i failed just a 100% Before i opened this lovely hoodie.
> 
> By the time my mouth had close all i can remember was my mom saying just wear it......Later on in the day my wife said don't even think about wearing that anywhere with me.
> 
> So it was laid to rest in a bedroom draw....Till some time this year i had just started to do front squat again,the bar with digging into me, so up stair in a draw i went looking for some thing to cushion that nasty bar.....And there she was still shinning....So used this back to front(not with the hood it)for front squats...And now it's part of my team.
> 
> On a other note can help noticing you look to have puffy nips or gyno in your Avi...was reading in RS journal about him taking vit b6 has he a little bit and said it really help.


the hoodie's not that bad ... sort of .... not really ... not that I would wear it ... but at least it has come in useful!

Put some road salt on my drive this morning, it was either that or opening it up as a skating rink!


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> the hoodie's not that bad ... sort of .... not really ... not that I would wear it ... but at least it has come in useful!
> 
> Put some road salt on my drive this morning, it was either that or opening it up as a skating rink!


Went into work this morning for a couple of hours....cold no ice and it's sunny now ,but the week forecast is for rain...just off to train back.


----------



## TECH

Nice numbers there Mr Gresh.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Nice numbers there Mr Gresh.


Thanks Tech ... the numbersa re creeping back up slowly


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 4th December *

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Three, Week Three, Day One*

*Military Press*

warm ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*
*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins*

[email protected]

*Notes*:-

Looking through my CD's yesterday I came across the Queer As Folk double album of music from the series including alot of club remixes ... Can't believe it was back in 2000 but there are some brilliant tracks which I soon had blasting out on my CD player this morning and put me in a very good mood ... although the temptation was to samba across the floor to Mucho Mambo Sway (Club mix) rather than concentrate on the chins ... but hey, the music took me back even though by 2000 I was rarely out clubbing ( though I've always been a good mover on the dance floor  )

So good workout this morning and I'm in a good mood, even though we have snow and clear blue skies which can only mean ice, and my nice new shiny car is in for a bodywork repair having clunked it on my front fence after a slightly awkward conversation with my neighbour about a gutter issue, the gutter issue was resolved by two screws, the clunk is going to cost me a new front wing... :cursing:

anyway lets see what effect Utopia "Feel the Need in me" and Divine "walk Like a Man" has on my deadlifts tomorrow!

Some of you may know I have been trialing PNI Paragon & D-TEST Booster this last month. The conclusions are here .....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200326-greshies-powermyself-com-pni-paragon-d-test-test-booster-trial-5.html#post369

I have also had a look at my diet and have tweeked it slighly, have added two boiled eggs to my morning intake and now I am not working I can have a more substantial meal at lunchtime. Being on a tight budget means I can't go mad so expect a lot of minced beef based dishes, and chicken will have to be chicken joints as these are cheaper than chicken pieces. Am going to cut down slightly on puddings and look to do things with quark and possibly that crime against humanity - cottage cheese. I am also going to add evo or peanut butter to my shakes ( though forgot to do so this morning!)

Earlier I mentioned I was thinking about a PH cycle with H-Drol ... plans are well advanced with this Have got the H-drol and the cycle support and pct - all otc, will probably run for a month rather than six weeks for the first time and will start very soon!


----------



## Mingster

A bit of passion through music...love it Gresh:thumb:

And this is what I like to see. A well thought out plan Try a extra shake, or adding some ice cream or peanut butter or an extra scoop of protein to an existing shake mate. Cheapish options to give the diet a boost


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, cottage cheese...oh my god! bleurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh...can't do it, just can't do it..have tried numerous time but just puttin it in my god makes me wann barf....can you afford ricotta cheese? I know it's practically the same thing but somehow it just seems easier to get down, for me anyway, bit more expensive too..I don't buy it all the time, now and again...have you tried Turkey mince? can do chillie mince, burgers, sorta koffta-rie things......I've got a really good recipe that makes meatballs with spinach and the sauce is made purely from vegetables and they taste great! practically no fat, and can freeze...I have them sometimes just baked in the oven, without the sauce, and then just take out the amount I want and put them into flatbreads with grated carrot and cabbage, use greek no fat yoghurt with some mint sauce in it , or chopped chillis and onions, whatever you like....nice and filling and on the side you could have sweet potato chips or salad or rice and stuff.......

Anyway, sorry for gassing...take care mister..x


----------



## 25434

Is this the one you meant?






I love this one, hee heee....c'mawn...it did make you smile right?...got your toots tapping?..I won't believe it didn't cos I had a jig round the office to it..hahaha...of coure the original is good too....but....but...hee hee....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie, cottage cheese...oh my god! bleurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh...can't do it, just can't do it..have tried numerous time but just puttin it in my god makes me wann barf....can you afford ricotta cheese? I know it's practically the same thing but somehow it just seems easier to get down, for me anyway, bit more expensive too..I don't buy it all the time, now and again...have you tried Turkey mince? can do chillie mince, burgers, sorta koffta-rie things......I've got a really good recipe that makes meatballs with spinach and the sauce is made purely from vegetables and they taste great! practically no fat, and can freeze...I have them sometimes just baked in the oven, without the sauce, and then just take out the amount I want and put them into flatbreads with grated carrot and cabbage, use greek no fat yoghurt with some mint sauce in it , or chopped chillis and onions, whatever you like....nice and filling and on the side you could have sweet potato chips or salad or rice and stuff.......
> 
> Anyway, sorry for gassing...take care mister..x


Yes Cottage cheese = desperate measures for desperate times ... I'm sure there must be SOMETHING you can do with it to make it palatable. I am going to look out for turkey mince, and like greek yoghurt ... I do need to re-approach my cooking which is a bit tram-lined....



Flubs said:


> Is this the one you meant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one, hee heee....c'mawn...it did make you smile right?...got your toots tapping?..I won't believe it didn't cos I had a jig round the office to it..hahaha...of coure the original is good too....but....but...hee hee....x


Yep that's it! except the version I'll be playing is a Club remix so will have a really powerful beat !


----------



## 25434

Right then...I'm on a mission to get some cottage cheese recipes for you..can't have ma bud Greshie dying of cottage cheese disease...hummm..tap tap tap.....i will return.....

swoooooooooooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesdsay 4th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Three - Week Three, Day Two*

*
*

*Deads*

*warm ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Hanging legs*

4x15

*Notes*

Started the PH course yesterday, taking competative Edge Labs H-drol 2x25mg and by A1 Sports Nutrition Life Support supplement comprising 500mg milk thistle / Hawthorn Berry / various other bits and pieces too many to list.

Added a scoop of peanut butter to last night's shake ... made an interesting taste sort of caramel gone slightly off, but not totally unpleasant. Now drinking my breakfast shake with a tablespoon of EVO added, helps emulsify the oats and banana I think but gives the shake a bit of a tang, just as well I like olive oil.

Anyway on to today's work out, put the Queer as Folk Club remix on and started the deads to Walk Like a Man remix .... kept in mind Ming's instruction and made sure the pull from the floor was explosive which helped tremendously and the lifts felt a lot easier. Have to say the rests between the final reps on the last set got longer but I managed to do 12 reps at 100kg which chuffed me no end! :bounce: Then went nice and low on the Good Mornings ...really stretching on each rep, by this time we had left Divine well behind and was into some 90's remixes and I got a bit carried away doing an extra set of 20 but I was really pleased with these... this left me somewhat jiggered for the leg raises, and the rests between those sets got longer and longer, nearly giving up on the last set!

Thankfully I can relax now for a while ... shiny new car still in for it's repair :cursing: so I can't go very far (even if I wanted to) ... crossword, going through and shredding old paperwork, then possibly sorting out some stuff to put on eBay....

Rest Day tomorrow (at the moment I feel I shall need it :lol: ) then next workout Thursday!


----------



## bluejoanna

Sorry to jump in - But have a cottage cheese recipe for you!

Whisk up 4 eggs, and add tub of cottage cheese. Roast or fry off veggies (or any filling you want - I tend to use lean ham, mushrooms, spring onion and baby tomatoes). Mix the whole lot together and pour in a shallow dish (you will need to spray the dish to prevent it from sticking - it looks utterly rank at this point). Then bung in the oven for about 30 minutes or until set. I usually have a piece for breakfast, but it is a low fat dish. It tastes pretty darn good and not at all like cottage cheese - I reckon even Flubbs would like it........(she says with fingers crossed)...

Good journal by the way... :thumbup1: x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Sorry to jump in - But have a cottage cheese recipe for you!
> 
> Whisk up 4 eggs, and add tub of cottage cheese. Roast or fry off veggies (or any filling you want - I tend to use lean ham, mushrooms, spring onion and baby tomatoes). Mix the whole lot together and pour in a shallow dish (you will need to spray the dish to prevent it from sticking - it looks utterly rank at this point). Then bung in the oven for about 30 minutes or until set. I usually have a piece for breakfast, but it is a low fat dish. It tastes pretty darn good and not at all like cottage cheese - I reckon even Flubbs would like it........(she says with fingers crossed)...
> 
> Good journal by the way... :thumbup1: x


Cheers Jo .... sounds rather nice actually! make a good lunch dish


----------



## Mingster

Nice workout there Gresh:thumbup1:

Nice to see the developments in your training, diet, supplements and mental approach. They look well thought through and will prove effective I'm certain.

Don't worry about any length of pause between reps. Take whatever time you need.

I tend to swig my evoo separate as I don't like the tang it adds to shakes etc.

I've used CEL products before, although not the hdrol. They have a good name so give it your all.

The music seems the clincher. If it adds that bounce and touch of combativeness to your workouts crank that volume up an damn the neighbours


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ooh gresh, dipping your toes in the darkside  Iv used CEL pmag before, bit similar to hdrol but more of a bulker. Hope you get on well with it :thumb:


----------



## nogger

90's remixes i love these....Started on H-drol will be interesting to see what weight gain you have has you do struggle to put on the lbs like me.

Great deadlifting as well.


----------



## TECH

12x100 very impressive


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> 12x100 very impressive


Thank you Tech, I have to say I am rather impressed with myself too... despite the fact it's taken most of the day for the after effects to wear off! but that I suppose is a sign of a good training session... reckon I'll need the rest day tomorrow. In fact a mate texted me whilst I was writing up the workout wondering if we could meet up for a coffee ... he had to be joking ! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 6th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Three, Week Three - Day Three*

*Bench*

*Warm Ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dumbbell Bench*

[email protected]

*Dumbbell Rows*

[email protected]

*Db Twist press*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:*-

Possibly not quite in the same place as Deads on Tuesday, started off with Blondie's greatest hits, realised my mistake and went back to QAF ... Bit disappointed I didn't manage 12 reps on the superset of the Bench, but the aim of the big lifts is not to go to failure and by rep 9 I was beginning to struggle ... then when I thought about it afterwards I remembered the problems I had last year getting over the 50kg mark on the bench and here am I now doing 10 reps of 57.5 in one set without thinking too much about it... and I also remembered I've got as high as 70kg on a set earlier this year so there is more in the tank yet!.

I also have a confession to make on the DB Bench ... picked up the dumbbells took a cursory look and thought yep the discs are correct, started the sets, did the first two , had a rest , looked at the dumbbells and realised one had 14.03kg of weight and the other 12.3kg  I wondered why my right shoulder was complaining during the lifts... just assumed form wasn't spot on! Anyway sorted that little glitch but it kind of ruined the db bench a bit. Added another set on to the rows, am not increasing the weights yet on these because the sets get tough after the 15th rep . Also today added the db twist press ( I think it's called) , just used light weights but could feel these stretching my biceps out after the rows. went a bit mad on the last set, wanted to see how many I could do before running out of puff!.

So may not have been dancing round the floor between sets but overall I'm pleased. Chest feels worked

Am continually looking at the assistance exercises to see if I can improve or tweek them, I started with Wendlers suggestions, and have added a third to legs and now bench. Three assistances is enough each session I think. The only one I'm not happy with are the Dips on Press day , I don't have dip bars so use the cage safety bars hands on one and feet on the other, awkward with weights and shoulders aren't happy, don't know if form is wrong or what but I don't feel comfortable when doing them.

Raining here at the moment, waiting for the man to come and service the house alarm and then off food shopping ..............

Legs tomorrow !


----------



## nogger

Woke up to very icy roads this morning.....Past the Marie by my house tonight going to work and the tractor was there with the snow plough on.

Looks like snow is on the way.


----------



## Greshie

Been a dreadful day here, very wet and windy! However now seems to be clearing and the forecast is cold and sunny ... but we are near the coast so anything could happen !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Tuesdsay 4th December*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers - Month Three - Week Three, Day Two*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> *warm ups*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working Sets*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *Good Mornings*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *
> Hanging legs*
> 
> 4x15
> 
> *Notes*
> 
> Started the PH course yesterday, taking competative Edge Labs H-drol 2x25mg and by A1 Sports Nutrition Life Support supplement comprising 500mg milk thistle / Hawthorn Berry / various other bits and pieces too many to list.
> 
> Added a scoop of peanut butter to last night's shake ... made an interesting taste sort of caramel gone slightly off, but not totally unpleasant. Now drinking my breakfast shake with a tablespoon of EVO added, helps emulsify the oats and banana I think but gives the shake a bit of a tang, just as well I like olive oil.
> 
> Anyway on to today's work out, put the Queer as Folk Club remix on and started the deads to Walk Like a Man remix .... kept in mind Ming's instruction and made sure the pull from the floor was explosive which helped tremendously and the lifts felt a lot easier. Have to say the rests between the final reps on the last set got longer but I managed to do 12 reps at 100kg which chuffed me no end! :bounce: Then went nice and low on the Good Mornings ...really stretching on each rep, by this time we had left Divine well behind and was into some 90's remixes and I got a bit carried away doing an extra set of 20 but I was really pleased with these... this left me somewhat jiggered for the leg raises, and the rests between those sets got longer and longer, nearly giving up on the last set!
> 
> Thankfully I can relax now for a while ... shiny new car still in for it's repair :cursing: so I can't go very far (even if I wanted to) ... crossword, going through and shredding old paperwork, then possibly sorting out some stuff to put on eBay....
> 
> Rest Day tomorrow (at the moment I feel I shall need it :lol: ) then next workout Thursday!


nice deads Greshie!


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 6th December*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers, Month Three, Week Three - Day Three*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> *Warm Ups*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working Sets*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *Dumbbell Bench*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Dumbbell Rows*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Db Twist press*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:*-
> 
> Possibly not quite in the same place as Deads on Tuesday, started off with Blondie's greatest hits, realised my mistake and went back to QAF ... Bit disappointed I didn't manage 12 reps on the superset of the Bench, but the aim of the big lifts is not to go to failure and by rep 9 I was beginning to struggle ... then when I thought about it afterwards I remembered the problems I had last year getting over the 50kg mark on the bench and here am I now doing 10 reps of 57.5 in one set without thinking too much about it... and I also remembered I've got as high as 70kg on a set earlier this year so there is more in the tank yet!.
> 
> I also have a confession to make on the DB Bench ... picked up the dumbbells took a cursory look and thought yep the discs are correct, started the sets, did the first two , had a rest , looked at the dumbbells and realised one had 14.03kg of weight and the other 12.3kg  I wondered why my right shoulder was complaining during the lifts... just assumed form wasn't spot on! Anyway sorted that little glitch but it kind of ruined the db bench a bit. Added another set on to the rows, am not increasing the weights yet on these because the sets get tough after the 15th rep . Also today added the db twist press ( I think it's called) , just used light weights but could feel these stretching my biceps out after the rows. went a bit mad on the last set, wanted to see how many I could do before running out of puff!.
> 
> So may not have been dancing round the floor between sets but overall I'm pleased. Chest feels worked
> 
> Am continually looking at the assistance exercises to see if I can improve or tweek them, I started with Wendlers suggestions, and have added a third to legs and now bench. Three assistances is enough each session I think. The only one I'm not happy with are the Dips on Press day , I don't have dip bars so use the cage safety bars hands on one and feet on the other, awkward with weights and shoulders aren't happy, don't know if form is wrong or what but I don't feel comfortable when doing them.
> 
> Raining here at the moment, waiting for the man to come and service the house alarm and then off food shopping ..............
> 
> Legs tomorrow !


1st time i've really looked through your journal mate, looks to be coming on really nicely, keep up the good work


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 07th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three, Week Three, day four*

*
*

*Box Squats*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges **

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Sumo Squats*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Pecs a little sore from yesterday, and after the slight cockup with the weights on the DB Bench I think I may have sprained a muscle in my shoulder... however none of this affected this morning's little effort. Today was the 100kg box squat day and I was determined to get 12 reps on the superset... and 12 reps I got... again the pauses between the latter reps got a bit longer and a couple of times the rise back up was a bit of an effort, but I succeeded :bounce:

Changed tack with the Lunges on the first two sets by doing alternate legs, normally I do right leg first for 15 reps and then switch to the left for 15 reps, but this morning I did right left right left, and by the time I'd done ten reps each leg (20 moves in all) I was struggling. Also looking at form as I realise I don't go far enough to the ground on my bended knee, and this is because I don't step forward far enough. To do so would mean I would probably have to go back to using dumbbells because of balance, so next week I may try just with the oly bar and see how I do. The last set on here I reverted to doing one leg at a time and easily knocked out 15 reps each leg.

Sumo's went nice and low on , am keeping the weights fairly light as these are an assistance, upped the intermediate weights but kept the last set as last week, however went to 20 reps on the final set 'cos I felt I could and I want to squeeze every last rep.

Now that I've hit 100kg on the box squats not sure whether to continue with these or revert back, one thought is to warm up on ordinary squats then revert to box for the working sets for a while.

Weighed myself this morning 67.6 kilo which is nearly a kilo up on three weeks ago so things are going in the right direction !

Am volunteering in the shop this afternoon so will see if there are any hi energy CD's knocking around! 

Next training session on Monday ... Deload week as far as the main lifts are concerned, but I intend to keep pushing with the assistances!

Rather a pleasant morning here so far ... dry, a bit of sun, and not as cold as recently...


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> nice deads Greshie!


Thank you! I was dead chuffed with these actually given Deads are my least favourite lift!



mark_star said:


> 1st time i've really looked through your journal mate, looks to be coming on really nicely, keep up the good work


Cheers Mark .... I am nothing if not persistent and consistent ... my biggest area of weakness is diet which is what I'm now trying to address, but even so I read about macros and what you should /should eat drink before /after working out and a lot of it goes over my head !


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> Thank you! I was dead chuffed with these actually given Deads are my least favourite lift!
> 
> Cheers Mark .... I am nothing if not persistent and consistent ... my biggest area of weakness is diet which is what I'm now trying to address, but even so I read about macros and what you should /should eat drink before /after working out and a lot of it goes over my head !


just takes a bit of time mate, i'm only just getting it sorted myself. there's some useful websites that can help you understand what macros you are actually having, then it starts to get easier to manipulate them, i used www.fitday.com


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> just takes a bit of time mate, i'm only just getting it sorted myself. there's some useful websites that can help you understand what macros you are actually having, then it starts to get easier to manipulate them, i used www.fitday.com


Cheers! I shall take a look at this website this weekend ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I use fitday to add up my macros as I go through the day. Very handy. Just don't take any notice of the macros it suggests you should be getting.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...


Morning Flubs, hope you are feeling better today? it's a lovely morning here (For December that is ! ) need to write my Christmas list today


----------



## TECH

How's the hdrol feeling gresh? What dose and duration you doing?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> How's the hdrol feeling gresh? What dose and duration you doing?


2x25mg a day and was originally thinking for a month initially but now may extend to six weeks, I believe it will take a couple of weeks to kick in properly so really it will be the end of this coming week before I can start evaluating progress. A lot of people appear to do 75mg a day but given this is my first cycle I'm testing the water ... and if the results are worthwhile I'll then follow up with a 75mg a day cycle March/April time.


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> 2x25mg a day and was originally thinking for a month initially but now may extend to six weeks, I believe it will take a couple of weeks to kick in properly so really it will be the end of this coming week before I can start evaluating progress. A lot of people appear to do 75mg a day but given this is my first cycle I'm testing the water ... and if the results are worthwhile I'll then follow up with a 75mg a day cycle March/April time.


Good luck Gresh. Never tried hdrol but have ran a few pro hormones in the past. 2 a day sounds a sensible dose. Funnily enough I have found myself to suffer worse side effects fro ph's than aas. Having said that hdrol is a fairly mild product if I recall, and I've ran a couple of p-mag cycles with good results and no sides and that is fairly similar iirc.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good luck Gresh. Never tried hdrol but have ran a few pro hormones in the past. 2 a day sounds a sensible dose. Funnily enough I have found myself to suffer worse side effects fro ph's than aas. Having said that hdrol is a fairly mild product if I recall, and I've ran a couple of p-mag cycles with good results and no sides and that is fairly similar iirc.


Thanks Ming  I shall be interested to see what happens , hdrol is mild which is why I chose it, and as stated in an earlier post am taking some otc cycle support and have some pct lined up...

In the meantime I am focused on the workouts and keep plugging away at the food !


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> How does hdrol sit in comparison to other supplements of a similar variety?


It's fairly mild compared with other PH's, but is supposed to give good gains without all the sides, though cycle support is still required, and is generally thought a good intro to PH's etc for new users.


----------



## sutmae

nogger said:


> I saw a thread the other day for the worst Christmas present you've had........My Mother brought me this for Christmas.... That look of excitement usually followed by "it's what i always wanted"...Well i failed just a 100% Before i opened this lovely hoodie.
> 
> By the time my mouth had close all i can remember was my mom saying just wear it......Later on in the day my wife said don't even think about wearing that anywhere with me.
> 
> So it was laid to rest in a bedroom draw....Till some time this year i had just started to do front squat again,the bar with digging into me, so up stair in a draw i went looking for some thing to cushion that nasty bar.....And there she was still shinning....So used this back to front(not with the hood it)for front squats...And now it's part of my team.
> 
> On a other note can help noticing you look to have puffy nips or gyno in your Avi...was reading in RS journal about him taking vit b6 has he a little bit and said it really help.


That photo was from about a year ago. I think my moobs were from a few years of a poor diet and too much beer. Now, although they haven't gone completely, I'm a bit heavier but I think carrying less fat so hopefully I can put the bras away soon!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 10th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Three - Week Four - Day One*

*
*

*
Deload*

*Military Press*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

*Chins*

1x20

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Deload week so no superset to the main lift, the working set weights are adjusted upwards slightly to allow warmup sets. Found the dips easier to manage with a single 10kg plate on my lap rather than two lighter plates. Chins fairly straightforward with 2.5kg so really should move up to 5kg.

Everything else going to plan, don't notice the evo in my breakfast shake anymore, getting into the habit of having two scambled eggs mid morning, rather nice just with black pepper and not so dry as two hard boiled eggs ...

I really need to get out and 'fix' the front fence (ie so there is no danger of me scraping the car against it again  ) but have been finding other things to do like the Crossword puzzle and Christmas lists :lol: ... ah well perhaps today I'll do a site survey and work out what needs to be done!


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...I love udos oil but I can only afford one bottle every blue moon..so expensive.....I like evoo in my salads with a really rich balsamic....yum....have a good day Greshie...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...I love udos oil but I can only afford one bottle every blue moon..so expensive.....I like evoo in my salads with a really rich balsamic....yum....have a good day Greshie...


Morning Flubs

udos oil ?

Yes I like evo too ... and it always tastes warm ... as if the mediterranean climate has transported itself to a cold pantry in S W Scotland !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 10th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three, Week Four, Day Two*

*
*

*
Deload*

*Deads*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Hanging legs*

4x15

*Notes:*- Not sure if its the effect of the H-drol but I woke up at 4am this morning with an attack of the munchies and ended up having a quick milk/protein/evo shake and a handful of nuts. Worked out to some clubland mix album I found at the shop, not as good as QAF and was slightly drowned out by the washing machine this morning (I forgot to set to go on overnight  )

All good with the session, ripped through the deads, felt a bit stiff to start with on the Good Mornings, but equalled last week and made sure I went good and low , hanging legs always a bit of a struggle on the last set.

very cold here, -4 at the moment, am off Christmas shopping to Carlisle shortly. Did the front fence site survey yesterday and went out to buy a new electric screwdriver (any excuse for a new power tool!) so tomorrow - weather permitting will start repairs....


----------



## nogger

sutmae said:


> That photo was from about a year ago. I think my moobs were from a few years of a poor diet and too much beer. Now, although they haven't gone completely, I'm a bit heavier but I think carrying less fat so hopefully I can put the bras away soon!


Looks like i might need to start warming my wifes bra...starting to put some weight on and the first place it seems to go these days is my chest...but i have started on the vit b6, just over 3 weeks and looks a bit better...My younger days when i went for a big bulk had no problem....Must be the getting over 40ans and test levels getting lower...joys of getting older.


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 10th December*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Three, Week Four, Day Two*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Deload*
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> *Warmups*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working sets*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *Good Mornings*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Hanging legs*
> 
> 4x15
> 
> *Notes:*- Not sure if its the effect of the H-drol but I woke up at 4am this morning with an attack of the munchies and ended up having a quick milk/protein/evo shake and a handful of nuts. Worked out to some clubland mix album I found at the shop, not as good as QAF and was slightly drowned out by the washing machine this morning (I forgot to set to go on overnight  )
> 
> All good with the session, ripped through the deads, felt a bit stiff to start with on the Good Mornings, but equalled last week and made sure I went good and low , hanging legs always a bit of a struggle on the last set.
> 
> very cold here, -4 at the moment, am off Christmas shopping to Carlisle shortly. Did the front fence site survey yesterday and went out to buy a new electric screwdriver (any excuse for a new power tool!) so tomorrow - weather permitting will start repairs....


Is your weight still going up Gesh.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Is your weight still going up Gesh.


Just done a quick check ... 70kg mark tonight :thumb:


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> Just done a quick check ... 70kg mark tonight :thumb:


Great going mate....see it's getting nippy you've put your top on.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Great going mate....see it's getting nippy you've put your top on.


 :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

You look younger as the years progress !


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Hahahahaha brilliant!
> 
> Looking good all the same. I've got good mornings pencilled in for my next workout but never having done them I'm a tad nervous.


Make sure you bow nice and low from your waist. I find if the weight is too light the barbell rolls on my neck which is not pleasant. I keep my legs straight but I've seen a bodybuilding.com vid where you bend the knees as you bow forward.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie  I've always been told to keep the legs straight but a very slight give in the knees....and I always have to do them with my back to any wall I can find so the guys don't perv up my bum when I'm doing them! they try to do it covertly but the walls are covered in mirrors so I can't help seeing it......its mortifying...durrrr.....

ps: I don't mean anything rude to the guys though when I said that, I know they can't help looking at womens bums..but ya know...it makes working hard sometimes..haha


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 13th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three, Week Four, Day Three - Deload*

*Bench*

*Warmups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working Sets*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Twist Press*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:*- In a good place this morning after feeling a bit [email protected], headachy and lethargic yesterday, put QAF on the cd player and buzzed through the workout, tbh the deload bench did little more than act as a warm up, so pushed myself on the assistance squeezing more reps out of the final sets until form went awry, hope I can replicate next week when things are back to normal. Have a very good pump at the moment which of course is a nice feeling but means nothing  .

Food shopping shortly then volunteering in the shop this afternoon, reckon it'll be quiet - it's not particularly good weather here today, we had a dusting of snow again last night and the temperature is barely above freezing.

legs tomorrow morning


----------



## 25434

Oh dear Greshie!!! I really hope you're not coming down with something like I was...lawwwd! hot lemons, vit C, bed socks, warm drinks...get it all in...tissues!!! x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh dear Greshie!!! I really hope you're not coming down with something like I was...lawwwd! hot lemons, vit C, bed socks, warm drinks...get it all in...tissues!!! x


No I don't think so, I feel quite perky today! I do get days like yesterday where I end up with a bit of a headache and feeling generally "off" possibly I should have motivated myself to doing something in the afternoon rather than slouching on the couch!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 14th December *

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Three, Week Four, Day Four - Deload*

*
*

*
*

*Squats*

*Warmups (ordinary)*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets (Box Squats)*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Lunges*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo Squats*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Made some changes to this session. First the warmup sets to the squats were normal squats ATG, reverting to box squats for the working sets. Found the ATG warmups really good and the working sets seemed quite light, but I suspect this was because of the deload weights. shall do the same again next week when I suspect the working sets will feel a great deal harder!.

Also changed the lunges to dumbbell after realising last week I wasn't really going low enough with the barbell, the dumbbell weights were 11.8 each (10kg of plates 1.8kg of bar) hence the odd combined weight, I did alternate legs for each rep making sure I touched the floor or near as damn it, and by the tenth rep on each set I was fcuked, these were hard, very hard, and re-enforces the point that sometimes gets lost, it's how you lift that is important, not what you lift.

SLDL and Sumos fine.

Quads aching and I reckon I shall be a bit stiff tomorrow morning, especially as this afternoon I am voluteering at the shop, so will be on my feet most of the time.

Was having a refresher reading in the PH section last night, and noticed 75mg a day is recommended for Hdrol ... I'm taking 50mg at the moment , so am thinking of upping to 75mg from next week ... we shall see.


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> *Friday 14th December *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Three, Week Four, Day Four - Deload*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> *Warmups (ordinary)*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working Sets (Box Squats)*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *DB Lunges*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Sumo Squats*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Made some changes to this session. First the warmup sets to the squats were normal squats ATG, reverting to box squats for the working sets. Found the ATG warmups really good and the working sets seemed quite light, but I suspect this was because of the deload weights. shall do the same again next week when I suspect the working sets will feel a great deal harder!.
> 
> Also changed the lunges to dumbbell after realising last week I wasn't really going low enough with the barbell, the dumbbell weights were 11.8 each (10kg of plates 1.8kg of bar) hence the odd combined weight, I did alternate legs for each rep making sure I touched the floor or near as damn it, and by the tenth rep on each set I was fcuked, these were hard, very hard, and re-enforces the point that sometimes gets lost, it's how you lift that is important, not what you lift.
> 
> SLDL and Sumos fine.
> 
> Quads aching and I reckon I shall be a bit stiff tomorrow morning, especially as this afternoon I am voluteering at the shop, so will be on my feet most of the time.
> 
> Was having a refresher reading in the PH section last night, and noticed 75mg a day is recommended for Hdrol ... I'm taking 50mg at the moment , so am thinking of upping to 75mg from next week ... we shall see.


nice session there mate, bet you'll feel them tomorrow. I spent all last night with my medialis trying to cramp, don't you just love leg sessions


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> nice session there mate, bet you'll feel them tomorrow. I spent all last night with my medialis trying to cramp, don't you just love leg sessions


To be honest Mark I find legs infuriating ... I struggle to get any decent muscle size, they are a little fuller than when I started a couple of years ago but they seem to soak up everything I give them ....


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> I trained 5x5 legs 3-4 times a week with 120kg by the end up and I still look like Captain Jon Sparrow-legs! Seen some progress myself over the last 2 months but seriously frustrated. I feel your pain!


I've done very similar to you with approx the same end weight and with more or less the same results ! especially with quads ! I see pics of guys with big legs and think how the fcuk have they done that ! ... but I shall perservere............


----------



## mark_star

you'll get there mate, get the depth, hit them hard with decent volume and they'll start to respond. just keep pushing it that bit more


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> you'll get there mate, get the depth, hit them hard with decent volume and they'll start to respond. just keep pushing it that bit more


darn right I will :thumb:


----------



## TECH

Up to 75mg gresh, still mild by all accounts.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Up to 75mg gresh, still mild by all accounts.


So I have read .... but I can leave 100mg for another cycle!

And after yesterday's legs session finding it a little hard to sit down this morning !


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> So I have read .... but I can leave 100mg for another cycle!
> 
> And after yesterday's legs session finding it a little hard to sit down this morning !


I'm going all green. Do people know you're giving hdrol a bash?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> I'm going all green. Do people know you're giving hdrol a bash?


Only if they read my journal !


----------



## TECH

Would you tell anybody if they asked? Family, colleagues, friends etc?


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> To be honest Mark I find legs infuriating ... I struggle to get any decent muscle size, they are a little fuller than when I started a couple of years ago but they seem to soak up everything I give them ....


FUEL mate .. your doing everything else ok but you need to get more fuel in....

Plus the lex extensions that your lacking will get some more size on them but your not doing them ...

just keep squatting heavier and heavier but fuel the machine bro they will grow XX


----------



## flinty90

Greah are the DB's you use for lunges 23 kg each or is that total weight mate ??


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Would you tell anybody if they asked? Family, colleagues, friends etc?


Probably not !


----------



## TECH

Haha too much negative stereotyping,


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> FUEL mate .. your doing everything else ok but you need to get more fuel in....
> 
> Plus the lex extensions that your lacking will get some more size on them but your not doing them ...
> 
> just keep squatting heavier and heavier but fuel the machine bro they will grow XX


Not doing them because I've not the equipment to do them with, have only free weights to play with!

have also increased my food intake, there is no point in doing any sort of PH course otherwise.


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Greah are the DB's you use for lunges 23 kg each or is that total weight mate ??


Total weight ... so plenty of scope fo increase !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Total weight ... so plenty of scope fo increase !


deffo mate you need to hit them fcukers hard.. do you do walking lunges ???

i find if i lunge up onto a box about 10 inches from floor with front leg then get really deep it really gives a good squeeze ...


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Haha too much negative stereotyping,


What they don't know about doesn't hurt them imo


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> deffo mate you need to hit them fcukers hard.. do you do walking lunges ???
> 
> i find if i lunge up onto a box about 10 inches from floor with front leg then get really deep it really gives a good squeeze ...


No I do step lunges (no where to walk, and I'm not lunging up and down the street :lol: )

Interesting idea about using a box, I shall keep that in mind ...


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...have a good day..x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 17th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Four , Week One - Day One*

*Military Press*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:-

Upped the H-drol to 75mg a day from Saturday. Felt very lethargic yesterday but much better this morning. As the PH kicks in fully my primary aim will be to increase the sets/reps rather than add weights - a piece of advice I picked up from one of the Stickies in the PH section. This will be especially true of the big lifts where the max weights are pre-determined, hence this morning I extended the superset to 15 reps though I have to say I was having to push up on my heals to assist the lift above my head, something that Wendler frowns on. Right shoulder twinged a bit on the Dips which is why the first set was only 15 reps, and the 10kg plate seemed to want to move around my lap this week too, I don't like the way I do dips, but I've really no other option. Added another 2.5kg to the final two sets of the Chins, I've always done these with my hands in one position using the bars of my power cage but after this morning's session it occured to me I should really change hand position to utilise more of the bars... I shall do this next week

Weighed in at 70.4 kg this morning after morning ablutions and breakfast but before my scrambled egg ! .

A wet dreary day here ... mwill take a gander at the crossword shortly, then trip to the post office to post my Christmas Cards and this afternoon sort out the remaining presents I need to get ...


----------



## TECH

Your life makes me want to skip forward a few years. I want peaceful weekdays just pottering around.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...nice workout there, especially if you were feeling a bit lethargic...well done...have a lovely day..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Monday 17th December*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers - Month Four , Week One - Day One*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> *warmups*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *
> Working Sets*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Chins*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:-
> 
> Upped the H-drol to 75mg a day from Saturday. Felt very lethargic yesterday but much better this morning. As the PH kicks in fully my primary aim will be to increase the sets/reps rather than add weights - a piece of advice I picked up from one of the Stickies in the PH section. This will be especially true of the big lifts where the max weights are pre-determined, hence this morning I extended the superset to 15 reps though I have to say I was having to push up on my heals to assist the lift above my head, something that Wendler frowns on. Right shoulder twinged a bit on the Dips which is why the first set was only 15 reps, and the 10kg plate seemed to want to move around my lap this week too, I don't like the way I do dips, but I've really no other option. Added another 2.5kg to the final two sets of the Chins, I've always done these with my hands in one position using the bars of my power cage but after this morning's session it occured to me I should really change hand position to utilise more of the bars... I shall do this next week
> 
> Weighed in at 70.4 kg this morning after morning ablutions and breakfast but before my scrambled egg ! .
> 
> A wet dreary day here ... mwill take a gander at the crossword shortly, then trip to the post office to post my Christmas Cards and this afternoon sort out the remaining presents I need to get ...


Good going Gresh. I was enjoying wendler's before my back went again. Think I may start over in the new year. Give me an excuse to get a journal up.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 18th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers - Month Four, Week One , Day Two*

*Deads*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Hanging Legs*

4x15

*Notes*:- In a strange place this morning, felt tired during the workout and yet had plenty of power to complete the sets and reps. Looks like the Hdrol is kicking in but a decent routine would have turned into a brilliant one if I had felt more bright and breezy. I need to think about this, it might be I do need a test booster, I have found a source on the net that looks legit but it's quite a lot of money for a month's supply and spare cash isn't something I've a lot of at the moment, also not keen about injecting myself. Or perhaps I should just wait a while before working out so that I wake up a bit more lol

Added a few extra reps to the superset

After seeing the vid last week I tried bending my knees on the 1st set of the good mornings, but it seemed to put more strain on my lower back so returned to keeping my legs straight. I will dig out the vid again as I can imagine doing it with bent legs could work the muscles more. Added some reps to the third set.

Always feel on the first couple of sets of the hanging legs that they are too easy and I need to think of something else, but by the fourth set I am having trouble hanging on to the bars!

Turning into a decent morning here, waiting for bulk powder delivery of whey, a bit of ironing , a trip to the post office to get rid of the remaining cards etc , and then perhaps a gander into town this afternoon.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Good going Gresh. I was enjoying wendler's before my back went again. Think I may start over in the new year. Give me an excuse to get a journal up.


I'm enjoying it too, I like the graduality of the big lifts, slow and steady ( a bit like me :lol: ) ...

Noticed your back had gone, hope you get back to rights soon, back trouble is the one thing that really worries me which is why i can be quite cautious with lefts etc sometimes.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> I'm enjoying it too, I like the graduality of the big lifts, slow and steady ( a bit like me :lol: ) ...
> 
> Noticed your back had gone, hope you get back to rights soon, back trouble is the one thing that really worries me which is why i can be quite cautious with lefts etc sometimes.


Yeah, when I start again I'll start very light on squats ande Deads and progress ultra slowly, slower than all the other lifts, just so I don't risk breaking form. Having said that, it went while I was picking up a shoe, so maybe I should just Deadlift away to my heart's content!


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Yeah, when I start again I'll start very light on squats ande Deads and progress ultra slowly, slower than all the other lifts, just so I don't risk breaking form. Having said that, it went while I was picking up a shoe, so maybe I should just Deadlift away to my heart's content!


I suspect it's unthought about actions that are the problem..


----------



## Beklet

Eek is all etting a bit technical in here...must talk about gardening - except I've not been to the allotment for weeks and I have parsnips to harvest....


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> Eek is all etting a bit technical in here...must talk about gardening - except I've not been to the allotment for weeks and I have parsnips to harvest....


Ah they will have had a good frost on them by now so should have a good flavour :thumb:

I've not stepped outside my back door for well over a week either, it's that grotty, everything is dead dying wet miserable time of year !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Ah they will have had a good frost on them by now so should have a good flavour :thumb:
> 
> I've not stepped outside my back door for well over a week either, it's that grotty, everything is dead dying wet miserable time of year !


Evening Mr Happy lol !!! cheer up ya miserable sounding cnut X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Evening Mr Happy lol !!! cheer up ya miserable sounding cnut X


Evening Flinto's

Afraid I've not been on top form these last few days... generally feeling a bit [email protected] ... hopefully a good night's sleep and a lie in tomorrow will sort ...


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Evening Flinto's
> 
> Afraid I've not been on top form these last few days... generally feeling a bit [email protected] ... hopefully a good night's sleep and a lie in tomorrow will sort ...


do you want me to drive up and give you a special flinty cuddle ??? :001_tt2: xx


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> do you want me to drive up and give you a special flinty cuddle ??? :001_tt2: xx


aw bless  :wink:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I've not stepped outside my back door for well over a week either, it's that grotty, everything is dead dying wet miserable time of year !


Greshie!! it's not that bad....we can get our wellies on and kick the leaves around.....smell the earth and breathe in that sharp air that makes you feel glad to be alive...sitting warm and cosy with your feet up watching telly, cuppa tea to one side, crossword puzzle on your lap...how good is that? bad weather outside and you in..

Greshie, get your wellies on and take a good walk out then come back and get that redness in your cheeks when you start to warm up, hot shower, a jig down the corridor to some lovely music and deep plummy red to sip......

C'mawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn greshie!!!! gizza hug! gizza hug!!!......

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo the okey cokeeeeeeeeee

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the okey cokeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the okey cokey, knees bent arm stretched rah rah rah.....:laugh:


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> do you want me to drive up and give you a special flinty cuddle ??? :001_tt2: xx


ONLY if you pick me up on the way so I can give him a cuddle too....hahaha...no tongues tho! hahahahah.....(sorry for cheekiness there)....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Greshie!! it's not that bad....we can get our wellies on and kick the leaves around.....smell the earth and breathe in that sharp air that makes you feel glad to be alive...sitting warm and cosy with your feet up watching telly, cuppa tea to one side, crossword puzzle on your lap...how good is that? bad weather outside and you in..
> 
> Greshie, get your wellies on and take a good walk out then come back and get that redness in your cheeks when you start to warm up, hot shower, a jig down the corridor to some lovely music and deep plummy red to sip......
> 
> C'mawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn greshie!!!! gizza hug! gizza hug!!!
> View attachment 104681
> ......
> 
> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo the okey cokeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the okey cokeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the okey cokey, knees bent arm stretched rah rah rah.....:laugh:


Feel a bit better today actually, but still haven't been outside the back door!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 20th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week One, Day Three*

*Bench*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working sets*

[email protected]

[email protected].5

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*DB Twist*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- In a much better frame of mind this morning, didn't feel sluggish when I got up, though still not skipping!. Was able to extend the superset of the bench to 15 reps before it became a struggle. Also extended all of the assistance exercises, can now think about upping the weight on the rows a tad but want to aim for 20 reps on each set of the other assistances before upping those. There were a couple of times when I lost myself in the music ( QAF .. I've vol 2 there is vol 1 out there somewhere - need to hunt it down) and the lifts became effortless , I need to try and tune into this state of consciousness more often!

Weighed myself last night and again this morning ... lurking around the 71kg mark now, slight increase round my middle but not too drastic. Don't notice the EVOO in my shakes anymore, in fact the shake feels lighter without it!

Legs tomorrow


----------



## 25434

Sounds like that was a GREAT workout Greshie...good! and glad you're a bit more upbeat today too...have a lovely day despite the poop weather...x


----------



## Mingster

Lose yourself in the zone Gresh:thumb:

Whatever it takes...Pre workouts, listening to music, biting chickens heads off...They can all lead us in their varying ways to lifting nirvana


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 21st December*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Four, Week One, Day four*

*Squats*

*Warmups - ordinary atg*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working sets - Box*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumos*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Calf Raises*

[email protected]

*Notes:*- Well after this little lot I'm fcukayed ! I was very reluctant to add yet another assistance, but I have a feeling I may have stumbled across a legs routine that works for me (ie ordinary squats, light sumo squats, doing lunges properly) and the last thing I want is to end up in the state that you see some people on here with massive quads and hams and chicken leg calves... looks weird. So a couple of quick lightish sets of calf raises were added.

This of course is departing somewhat from wendlers but as I say if it works, it works.

Also feeling the effects from yesterday's session !

Did ordinary squats for the warm ups going ATG or as near as, then returned to box squats for the working sets, the latter were definitley harder this week especially the superset which is why I kept to 12 reps on that.

The lunges are a revelation now I'm doing them properly. they kill my quads, this week I think I managed to do 12 reps each set (lost count a couple of times  ) and I try to do the reps quite quickly so the sets are quite intense.

Made sure I stretched as much as possible on the SLDL's and went ATG or as near as on the sumo's

Kept to the same weights on the assistance as last week just making sure I kept good form (as far as I can tell)

Not quite in the same place mentally as yesterday, no idea why some mornings are better than others :confused1:

Hobbling around a bit at the moment, had nothing else planned for today as not going in to the shop this afternoon to volunteer (no point there is very little to do). Do have some "free" bulbs to plant ("free" because they are beginning to sprout so the garden centre were giving them away to anyone who spent over £10!) but the idea of crouching on my haunches to plant them isn't too appealing at the moment!

Rest day tomorrow, then will train on Sunday and Monday - Monday will be short and sharp because I need to be on the road to Manchester by 10:30am. Will have Tuesday/Wednesday as rest days (ie I'll be at my parents & travelling back boxing day afternoon) then remaining sessions Thursday and Friday as usual


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 23rd December*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Four, Week Two, Day One*

*Military Press*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Pull Ups*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Was very much in the Zone again this morning, and I'm not sure whether it was due to a 20 minute lie in or whether I suffer a little from SAD, as recently the mornings have been really dull, whilst today although we have high winds rattling round the house and rain is not far away, there have been glimpses of blue sky now and then and it's much lighter outside.

Did think of swopping round routines with Deads because tomorrow's session has to be short and sharp before I set off to my parents and deads are a little more intense that the Press (for me), but then I thought all I shall be doing tomorrow after the workout is driving for three hours in a very comfortable car and a fairly easy drive at that until I get to the M61 whereas today I have quite a bit to get done.

Miscounted on the 1st set of the working sets and did 5 reps instead of three   On the superset got to 12 and couldn't do any more which really p1ssed me off so had a quick break and then did a final set of 5 just for the hell of it.

Dips are awkward, the plate moves around on my lap which is distracting, I really don't know what to do about these, I could also do with upping the weight a bit, but two plates are even more awkward than one, and the next single plate I have is 15kg which is a bit of a jump.

On the Chins, utilsed more of the bar on top of the cage today by changing hand positions, which is why one of the sets became a pull up, range of movement wasn't great with this, but at leat I managed 20 reps!. Plenty more variations available including some handle bar type things which will require quite a stretch of arms, think I shall try those next week!

Quick weigh this morning ... just over the 71kg mark ... I hope I'm not stalling.

Got the bulbs planted on Friday ... but it was the quickest planting session ever

off for a paper shortly, then housework, organise my overnight bag etc and give my car a wipe down so it's nice and shiny for tomorrow's trip


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Like I said greshie, get yourself to a dive shop. Get a weight belt and a load of weights. Job's a good 'un.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good session nice to see your ticking over.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Like I said greshie, get yourself to a dive shop. Get a weight belt and a load of weights. Job's a good 'un.


Did you? If you did I've forgotten, but will take a look !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 24th December*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week Two, Day Two*

*Deads*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*
Good Mormings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Hanging legs*

4x15

*Notes:- * Had an sample of prodigy PWO mix sitting around so used that this morning, and I think it gave me a bit of a buzz as I steamed through the workout, though didn't extend reps other than on the Good Mornings as I needed this workout to be short and sharp. Deads felt good had a few pauses between reps on the superset but made sure all my lifts were explosive.

With the Good Mornings bent the knees as I bowed forward and the movement seemed much more natural than my attempt last week, increased the weight slightly on the last two sets and added 5 reps to the second set.

Got through the hanging legs without wanting to drop off the bar on the final set!

In the New Year will look at adding another assistance to press and deads days, will look at getting a weighted divers belt for exercises like the dips and chins etc, and will investigate TRT... Money is tight so wont be able to do everything at once, was also thinking about upgrading my bench (this one is a fiddle to reset for inclines etc and I wouldn't mind something that has some sort of leg extension capability) but that will definitely have to wait until later in the year.

January will be the second anniversary of starting lifting weights so there will be time for reflection on progress so far, in the meantime I am off for a couple of days down to my family in Stockport, staying with Mum and Dad and having Christmas lunch with my Brother and his family (including my Great Nephew and Neice  ) I shall be back boxing day afternoon and back in my Gym on the 27th ... In the meantime I wish everyone the best of Christmases ... :thumb: xx


----------



## TECH

Deads are good at 12x100. Have a good Christmas Gresh


----------



## Mingster

All the very best to you Gresh:beer:


----------



## Greshie

Cheers guys ... enjoyed my two nights away, but also glad to be back under my own roof !

Hope you all having a good Christmas ... :thumb:

Back to the gym tomorrow for me!


----------



## biglbs

Hi mate,glad you're home safe..


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie, we've spoken already but I like to come to your "house" and make sure you,r ok too.....I wish you all things good Greshie...x. Happy training ..xx


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 27th December *

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week two, day Three*

*Bench *

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

*
DB Twist Press*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Would really have liked to stay in bed this morning, but once I was up and about managed to get going!. Getting a bit naughty on the supersets, if I fail to hit target (12-15 reps today) then I am getting into the habit of doing a quick additional set to make up the difference!

Increased the weight on the Rows and did 20 reps each set without too much struggle, and managed to complete four sets of 20 reps on the DB bench though it was a bit of a struggle towards the end, next week will probably increase the weight slightly and drop the reps on both of these. Added another set to the Twist Press managing 16 reps.

In week four of my H-Drol cycle 75mg a day and strength has def increased. Weighed myself last night and was about 71.9kg. Food intake is still a little hit and miss if I'm honest though I am adding EVOO and Peanut butter to my shakes, and try to have three shakes a day, and am having two scrambled eggs mid morning (so much better than boiled !) I'm exceeding my maintenance calories for sure but diet is not quite as nailed down as it could be.

Eggs, crossword and then Tesco's for some supplies (Banana's and Boost bars!) then this afternoon I need to make sure the bungalow is nice and tidy, my best mate is calling in on his way to stay with his parents!


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Good stuff - how are you feeling post Christmas back in the gym? All good?


Yes not bad  ... didn't really over indulge at all though I packed away a big Christmas dinner ! Will be glad to get into January and back to normal ....


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Yes not bad  ... didn't really over indulge at all though I packed away a big Christmas dinner ! *Will be glad to get into January and back to normal ....*


Me too...my routine has gone to pot a bit...but enjoying the time off work but I know what you mean....have a good day Gresh..x


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 28th December *

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week Two, Day Four*

*Squats*

*Warmups - normal*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets - Box*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Calves*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Did not have the best of nights sleep last night so woke up feeling a bit tired and out of sorts.

By the end of the lunges I was fcuked ! I'm trying to achive 15 reps per set before I up the weight, but no nearer achieving this goal than I was a few weeks ago  . By contrast the squats were fairly straightforward, paused a bit during the superset. Upped the weight slightly on the SLDL's and just carried on withe the lunges until I'd had enough.

Next training session Monday ....

A wet and windy day here today.. was going to pop to the bank but think that can wait until the New Year. My best mates are coming over this afternoon so we can go out shopping ... hopefully I shall have recovered sufficiently by then! Scrambled eggs and crossword time now


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You said you thought you may suffer from SAD. Ever tried vitamin D supps?


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> You said you thought you may suffer from SAD. Ever tried vitamin D supps?


Yes I take Vit D daily in winter. My natural vit D level gets very low otherwise.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie....have a lovely day with your friends today..x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 31st December *

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week Three, Day One*

*
*

*Military press*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
**Chins*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Pull Ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- press quite smooth though had to push up using the balls of my feet a little on the superset. extended the reps on two sets of the Dips and intersperced the chins with a couple of sets of pulls, increasing the reps on the former going all out on the last set. Did two sets of pulls this week but they are hard and I don't have a great range of movement and I tend to wriggle a bit !

Deffo have more power from the H-Drol course, have 8 days worth of tabs left, so will embark on another course in a couple of month's time, possibly something a little stronger next time  Have also been thinking about Test E as an alternative but I would have to source from the Internet so the jury is out on that one.

Weight hovering around 71.8 this morning, which isn't too bad given these last two days I've not had a proper third meal having being stuffed after big lunches ... back on course from today hopefully.

Am going to investigate a diving belt for dips and chins, and a new new bench, but these together with replacing the remaining kitchen units, painting the outside of the house and putting a summer house in the garden is going to cost, so it will all have to happen as funds allow!


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year Greshie, hope you have a great 2013 !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Happy new year Greshie, hope you have a great 2013 !!!


and a Happy New Year to you Flints, hope it's good to you too  xx


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice training atm by the looks of things for you mr Gresh. Happy New Year mate, Looking forward to your deadlift session today mate. Try get a video or to.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 1st January 2013*

*Wendlers Month Four, Week Three, Day Two*

*Deads*

*warmups*

[email protected]

1x5'70

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Hanging Legs*

3x15

1x14

*Notes:*- Lovely bright morning first thing has now turned to rain, but the early blue skies put me in a good mood so attacked the Deads with gusto, trying to make them as explosive as possible, actually almost enjoy doing these now!

Bent the knees with the good mornings again going to 25 reps on the final set.

Up until today with the hanging legs I've been doing more of a crouch because of lack of room, but today I started to extend my legs out on the second and final set, it's actually somewhat tougher than the crouch position which is why the final set is 14 reps .. I couldn't hold onto the bar any longer!

Weighed myself last night 70.4kg wtf ... and the scales took ages to read... so I then took a look at the battery and gave it a shuggle, weighed myself again ... 73kg  , it then occured to me the battery has never been changed in 7 years ... so new battery on the shopping list :lol:

Next session Thursday morning

In the meantime Happy New Year and a big thank you to everyone who has read and contributed to my journal during the last twelves months ... much appreciated :thumb: xx


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice training atm by the looks of things for you mr Gresh. Happy New Year mate, Looking forward to your deadlift session today mate. Try get a video or to.


Happy New Year Matt ... 

Actually video sessions are on the 'todo' list


----------



## chris27

Good lifts greshie keep it up ...Deadlifts are my fav exercise I used to hate them though .... Hope you reach your goals this year


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good lifting Greshie. Hope by the end of the year my Deads and squats are over the 100 mark.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Good lifting Greshie. Hope by the end of the year my Deads and squats are over the 100 mark.


I'm sure they will be using Wendlers ... it's a steady tortoise routine, but we all know what happened in the race between the tortoise and the hare :thumb:


----------



## TECH

H Drol was good for you then. WhatPCT you using?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> H Drol was good for you then. WhatPCT you using?


Yes I think so, more power and energy in workouts, hence being able to extend sets etc

OTC Annabolic Inovations Post Cycle Support


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> *OTC Annabolic Inovations Post Cycle Support*


errrrmm..humm....'ang on...errr..oh....mebbe not....

anything to do with cake perchance? :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> errrrmm..humm....'ang on...errr..oh....mebbe not....
> 
> anything to do with cake perchance? :laugh:


Nope ... though I still have a slab of my Mum's rich fruit cake to finish off ( oh and those mince pies, brandy butter..... )


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Nope ... though I still have a slab of my Mum's rich fruit cake to finish off ( oh and those mince pies, brandy butter..... )


oh....rich fruit cake....oooooooohhhh...yum.........


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 3rd January 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week Three, Day Three*

*Bench*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

*DB Twist Press*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:*- Had an attack of the munchies part the way through so had to have a fist full of honey roasted nuts ! otherwise very focused on getting the most out of the session.

Was a bit naughty on the bench superset again by doing a subsequent 1x5 set after the 1x10, had stalled on the tenth rep but felt there was a bit more in the tank.

Upped the assistance weights slightly on the DB Bench and Twist... the twist became a huge effort, hence the declining number of reps per set!

Took some photos without using flash which is a bit harsh on my ageing features to use for my avi... the first one taken looked really good until I cropped it and realised my lazy eye had gone into a massive squint :lol: 

Shopping and then car insurance today...

Legs workout tomorrow


----------



## 25434

nice workout Greshie..lots of reps and a handful of snackies hey? If I ate anything mid workout I'd be barrfing all over the place....

Lolling at your lazy eye squint...you should call it your rakish look....  ...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> nice workout Greshie..lots of reps and a handful of snackies hey? If I ate anything mid workout I'd be barrfing all over the place....
> 
> Lolling at your lazy eye squint...you should call it your rakish look....  ...x


 :lol: more like my village idiot look !


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> :lol: more like my village idiot look !


 you're no idiot Greshie, that's for sure...now if you were wearing superman pants over your head that would be a totally different matter altogether....:laugh:


----------



## nogger

You look different... Hope this year goes good for you Mr G.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> you're no idiot Greshie, that's for sure...now if you were wearing superman pants over your head that would be a totally different matter altogether....:laugh:


No chance of that happening :lol:


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> You look different... Hope this year goes good for you Mr G.


Thank you Nogger ... I hope so too ! and I hope your year is also a good one  :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

What hdrol did you use Mr Gresh?


----------



## Greshie

ash1981 said:


> What hdrol did you use Mr Gresh?


Fusion Supplements ... 75mg a day


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm rakish - maybe I should say that about my lazy eye...actually Bob says it makes my gaze more piercing....like I'm looking through him - apparently some people find it quite unnerving - maybe being bosseyed has its advantages :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie....I don't have a lazy eye at all, but I do have a lazy ****!! hahahahaha.....

Happy Friday Greshie...see ya later..x


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 4th January 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week Three, Day Four*

*Squats*

*Warmups (Ordinary*)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working sets (Box)*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumos*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Calves*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up late with a crick in my neck and managed to tip my glass of water all over the bedside table so not the best start to the morning, and not in the best frame of mind when I started the workout, but just got on and pushed myself through it.

I aimed for a set of 12 reps on the Squats superset but had to split it into two. I should really have left it at 7 reps but as 105kg is no where near my max lift I feel I should be able to knock out a 12 rep set on anything below. The box squats have definitely helped with form when I do the warmups and I go ATG on these.

With the lunges my target is 4 sets of 15 reps, I don't know what gives up first on these, my lungs or my legs, these are tough, though the reps are creeping up slowly.

SLDL and Sumos all good, increasing the weight on the final sets of each slightly.

The Calf raises were supposed to be 1x40 but my feet slid off the step at 35 and I decided I'd had enough. Weight increased on these too though!

Scales has new battery ... am around 72kg so the weight is going up slowly.

Feeling a bit like an old man at the moment (no comments please :nono: ) once I've recovered a little I need to pop into town to the bank, otherwise another lazy day with the crossword and perhaps a bit of housework.

Next session is Monday and is Deload week. The last couple of deloads I've not included the assistance, but next week I shall delaod on everything to give myself a break. Next week will also be the second anniversary of starting this journal and starting to train properly so there will be some musings about the last year, progress (or the lack of it) and plans for the future ....

If you've got this far thanks for reading


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Lunges are horrible, aren't they mate?! I think I fear them more than any other exercise! Lol hope your neck and day have improved!


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> Lunges are horrible, aren't they mate?! I think I fear them more than any other exercise! Lol hope your neck and day have improved!


Feeling completely whacked actually! Have no inclination to do anything :yawn:


----------



## mark_star

rest up mate, things look to be going well. Keep up the good work


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Greshie said:


> Feeling completely whacked actually! Have no inclination to do anything :yawn:


Do nothing then, and enjoy it in the knowledge that you've worked out and deserve some nothing time.


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> Do nothing then, and enjoy it in the knowledge that you've worked out and deserve some nothing time.


I know I know but I keep on thinking of all the small jobs that need doing .... but then there is always tomorrow ... :laugh:


----------



## nogger

Good training sesh that.

Am putting up my feet next to wood burner..only moving to eat.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Good training sesh that.
> 
> Am putting up my feet next to wood burner..only moving to eat.


Cheers Nog 

Have not stirred far either other than to go to the bank at lunchtime ... It's actually quite mild here so the fire isn't on yet... the joys of a reasonably well insulated bungalow (plus the fact I always forget to adjust the dratted storage heaters the night before)


----------



## Ash1981

Gresh did you just use one bottle?

How long did you run your hdrol for?


----------



## Greshie

ash1981 said:


> Gresh did you just use one bottle?
> 
> How long did you run your hdrol for?


Hi Ash

I'm just finishing the course now ( I was going to run it for six weeks) , started on 1st December with 50mg a day (2 tablets) then upped to 75mg (three tablets) on the 15th. this continued until Friday this week 4th Jan when I started to have problems I think with the cycle support, I suddenly got palpitations and shortness of breath, so from yesterday stopped the support and reduced the H-Drol to 25mg on the assumption 25mg a day for one week is not going to cause much issue with BP etc. Have to say this morning feel back to rights.

One bottle is 90 caps so if I complete the course then I'll just be dipping in to a new bottle.

Bit disappointed that I couldn't finish on the full dose tbh, but I got quite scared at one point on Friday night, so it wasn't worth the attempt. I think in future I will just do a month at a high dose, and possibly use a different cycle support, this was an OTC prep, A1 Nutrition Life Support, which was fine untill Friday.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Greshie,

What is this stuff your taking is it a test booster or a steroid?!

Looks like your training is going consistent anyhow mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Greshie,
> 
> What is this stuff your taking is it a test booster or a steroid?!
> 
> Looks like your training is going consistent anyhow mate, keep up the good work.


Cheers Matt, I'm very pleased with the Wendlers routine, can see me using this as a basis for my workout regimes for some considerable time to come.

H-Drol is a PH...

Am looking into Test Ethenate at the moment as the nest step... I think future progress will have to be assisted


----------



## chris27

Hope your feeling better greshie scary stuff mate ....... I think you would find test e a great benefit to ya greshie even if you stick to trt dose .... have a great day g-man and take it easy


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Hope your feeling better greshie scary stuff mate ....... I think you would find test e a great benefit to ya greshie even if you stick to trt dose .... have a great day g-man and take it easy


Think I will do more than the TRT dose... not sure yet!

Trying to 'phone my aunt, but either she is yabbering the hind legs off a donkey or the 'phone is off the hook!


----------



## Ash1981

Greshie said:


> Cheers Matt, I'm very pleased with the Wendlers routine, can see me using this as a basis for my workout regimes for some considerable time to come.
> 
> H-Drol is a PH...
> 
> Am looking into Test Ethenate at the moment as the nest step... I think future progress will have to be assisted


Test e mate the basic cycle. You will love it. And pinning after the first one is a piece of cake

You'll soon be on the prop mate


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Think I will do more than the TRT dose... not sure yet!
> 
> Trying to 'phone my aunt, but either she is yabbering the hind legs off a donkey or the 'phone is off the hook!


lol even better , you ll feel like a 20 year old again


----------



## chris27

ash1981 said:


> Test e mate the basic cycle. You will love it. And pinning after the first one is a piece of cake
> 
> You'll soon be on the prop mate


 Then the tren


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Think I will do more than the TRT dose... not sure yet!
> 
> Trying to 'phone my aunt, but either she is yabbering the hind legs off a donkey or the 'phone is off the hook!


Are you planning to get your test off your auntie?


----------



## Ash1981

Auntie test


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Are you planning to get your test off your auntie?





ash1981 said:


> Auntie test


 :lol: given she will be 90 this year and is generally as fit as a fiddle, I would like to know what she is on !


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> lol even better , you ll feel like a 20 year old again


I feel like a 20 year old now ... just don't have the stamina :devil2: :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th January*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week Four, Day One - Deload*

*Military Press*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

*working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

*Chins/Pulls*

1x20 chin

1x20 pull

1x25 chin

1x20 pull

1x25 chin

*Pushups*

1x20 flat

1x12 incline

1x15 decline

*Notes:-* Deload week this week, adjusted the weights upwards on the press a little to allow for some warm up sets.

On the Dips kept the weight as last week and went all out to do 5 sets of 25 reps. For the chins and Pulls just did bodyweight, used more of the bars again for the chins, felt a bit stronger on the pulls. Added some pushups , which I've been wanting to do for sometime, the incline / decline sets are a la Flinty, using the bench to rest my feet/ hands. Not sure this is the appropriate day for pressups .. but I shall refer back to Wendlers sometime this week to review all the assistance exercises.

Have a good pump from this morning's session.

Sometime this week I shall grit my teeth and take a few progress photo's, probably be either tomorrow or Friday, and also of course being my second anniversary of starting the journal will recap over the last year progress or lack thereof and also plans for this one.

Very dull here today, crossword, tidy the garage ( I did some gardening on Saturday and mananged to get mud all over the floor after trapsing through with sacks of bark chippings)

Also do further research on Test-E .... I've found some sources via a certain comparison site but am still confused on dosing, my thoughts are to sort of cruise and blast, but I'm not sure how by how much, some logs I've seen suggest 1/2ml a week (which I assume is a blast) and the technical blurb suggests you only need pin once every 10 days or so which I assume is cruising. I have yet to find any basic dosing guidelines which is surprising given it's popularity. A lot of people seem to stack it which I'm not interested in doing at the moment. I'm also not sure what I need to take with it, some logs suggest HCG, but I'm not sure I really require this, and then Nolva for PCT...

Also not confident about my diet, am sure my macros are all over the place , but more of that later this week!

Time for the crossword I think!


----------



## chris27

hello greshie just be very carefully what sites you buy from there is alot of scammers about you ll no that any way , as for dosing if I was you I would go for 500mg of test e a week that would be two mil it usually comes in 250mg a mil , If your going to blast and cruise I would cruise on 1mil (250mg) every ten days . as for hcg if your going to stay on you wont need it . just have nolva on hand incase gyno flares but but you might be fine I am with test .....This is just my opinion hope it helps a bit


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> hello greshie just be very carefully what sites you buy from there is alot of scammers about you ll no that any way , as for dosing if I was you I would go for 500mg of test e a week that would be two mil it usually comes in 250mg a mil , If your going to blast and cruise I would cruise on 1mil (250mg) every ten days . as for hcg if your going to stay on you wont need it . just have nolva on hand incase gyno flares but but you might be fine I am with test .....This is just my opinion hope it helps a bit


Cheers Chris  :thumb: that confirms my thoughts !

What size needles do you use?


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Cheers Chris  :thumb: that confirms my thoughts !
> 
> What size needles do you use?


No probs g- man , I use greens there 21g I draw with them and inject with greens two, glutes only for me lol


----------



## Ash1981

You pin with greens too?

Your braver than most


----------



## chris27

ash1981 said:


> You pin with greens too?
> 
> Your braver than most


lol yes mate i started out with greens so i just stuck with them


----------



## Greshie

ash1981 said:


> You pin with greens too?
> 
> Your braver than most


Indeed, I've read elsewhere you should draw with a green and then pin with a 25guage needle (I think I've got that right!)


----------



## Ash1981

Greens for vial

Blues for bum cheek


----------



## Mingster

Gresh, there are a variety of Orange 25 gauge pin lengths - 5/8ths, 1 inch and 1.5 inch. Personally I would recommend the 25 gauge 1 inch pins for quads and delts. For glutes you could use the 25 gauge 1.5 inch or the 23 gauge 1.25 inch blue pins.


----------



## Ash1981

Yea i used the blue 1.25s

Painless and effortless

I've been advised to warm the oil up if its quite thick by sticking under your arm pit for 3/4mins

After a hard days work the oil was bubbling from my sweaty old pit


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Gresh, there are a variety of Orange 25 gauge pin lengths - 5/8ths, 1 inch and 1.5 inch. Personally I would recommend the 25 gauge 1 inch pins for quads and delts. For glutes you could use the 25 gauge 1.5 inch or the 23 gauge 1.25 inch blue pins.





ash1981 said:


> Yea i used the blue 1.25s
> 
> Painless and effortless
> 
> I've been advised to warm the oil up if its quite thick by sticking under your arm pit for 3/4mins
> 
> After a hard days work the oil was bubbling from my sweaty old pit


Cheers chaps !


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie...errrmm...urrrrrr....would like to say I understand all or any of that but....but....hehe...nope! apart from the fact you may be sticking pins in your bum and oiling up your armpits...

Oh lawwwwwd...I suddenly feel faint...:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Greshie...errrmm...urrrrrr....would like to say I understand all or any of that but....but....hehe...nope! apart from the fact you may be sticking pins in your bum and oiling up your armpits...
> 
> Oh lawwwwwd...I suddenly feel faint...:laugh:


:laugh: not half as faint as I feel !


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...hope today is a good one for ya...you're a little late with your training report? hummm.....it's usually coffee and a bar and then training....hope you're ok?

Laters mister....laters......


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 8th January 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week Four, Day Two - deload*

*Deads *

*Warmups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistannce*

*G/Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*HLR*

4x15

*Notes*:- Felt quite perky this morning so good workout, dropped weight by 5kg on the G/mornings and concentrated on form.

Also took some 'photos. :sad:



A little deflated - quite literally so as I feel I have lost some mass having knocked down the H-Drol dosage ( water retention?) This morning I was down to 71.5 kg . I'll leave you to compare with the pics on page one in some respects I can see some progress, legs are a little thicker but they still lag, I'm a bit fuller in the upper body and on my arms I think. But really I would have hoped to be a little further forward than this. Mind you I was working from the end of April until November and when I started Wendlers had downed the weights more than I should have done so I could cope with work and working out. And work proved very stressful at times which obvioulsy impacted on workouts and recovery times etc, also on work days diet went out the window somewhat. Now that I have stopped working at least I can get back to concentrating on training.

I suppose also in the first year I focused on strength training which has a different emphasis to body building.

As one of the problems is diet, I am going to have to record everything I eat because I think I'm eating plenty but patently I'm not, I make sure I have rice or pasta at least once a day and have scrambled eggs (now gone up to three eggs) mid morning , and have a tablespoon of olive oil and/or peanut butter in my shakes but obviously all this is not enough. I did use Fitday to record a few of my days when I first began the H-Drol course and the overall calories were way above maintenance (maintenance is approx 2000 a day - I was hitting just under 3000 ) but I found the site awkward and slow and tended to freeze so I didn't continue with it... Have recorded todays intake so far and calories are 1570 of which 51% is fats, 29% carbs and 20% protein

I certainly have to sort something before I start the TRT

Oh well time to bury my head in the crossword for a while ....


----------



## Mingster

You're definitely thicker in the upper body and arms mate:thumbup1: But I hear what you are saying about expecting to have made more progress by now and I completely agree with you. I don't think there is anything wrong with your training routines, and no-one can fault your consistency and dedication to training. I don't doubt your effort either, although only you know for sure about this.

I think you have hit the nail on the head with diet. I have mentioned this a few times before and I think the daily logging of your food intake is a necessary step for you to take. You need to see, in black and white, what it is you are consuming rather than go from how you feel. Most people I know have to actually force feed themselves to some extent to grow, unpleasant though that sounds, and I suspect you will fall into that category.

Maybe work on a little more aggression on the big lifts and you'll crack this I am certain.

All the best Greshie:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Yes Sir G you have gone forward not back,but totaly agree with the food issue ,i have done far better since i actualy looked closer at what and importantly when i eat,i have found improvements in leaps and bounds by having correct food balance/protein type at given times eg casein powder oats 1st thing,or steak then whey powder around training times/chcken just after etc,i honestly got very slow progress before trt no matter wtf i did,body was just a big etrogen lump of lard,it only now is hardening and changing,takes ages from such a bad start point but keeps coming mate.I like the fact that you are so honest in posts,i am certain that you will get your goals on trt with food sorted too.


----------



## Greshie

Yes I suppose part of the issue is I've never had to worry about food in the past as I could eat what I like, and as I've got older portions have got smaller as I've lost appetite.

I suspect I'm going to have to go down the chicken and rice three times a day route, ie keep it simple so I can track things easily. I do batch cook chilli and also bolognese sauces to freeze, but I generally don't work out the macros of the contents. I do calculate what goes into the shakes though .... Ah well this afternoon I intended to do my shopping list for tomorrow's food shop so I'd better sit down and work out a diet plan as well !

One thing though ... there wont be any tinned tuna on the menu ... I went off that permanently after my last attmept at stuffing food down me!


----------



## chris27

yes greshie your def on the right track your legs are looking thicker .. As been said diet is the key as mingster said you will prob have to force feed your self but it does get easier . When i started i thought i was eating enough but i wasnt eating anywhere near what i should hell i used to put the food in my mouth and just sallow it with water but my stomach soon got used to it now i can eat for britain lol Good luck greshie just get diet sorted and you ll be good to go


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Yes I suppose part of the issue is I've never had to worry about food in the past as I could eat what I like, and as I've got older portions have got smaller as I've lost appetite.
> 
> I suspect I'm going to have to go down the chicken and rice three times a day route, ie keep it simple so I can track things easily. I do batch cook chilli and also bolognese sauces to freeze, but I generally don't work out the macros of the contents. I do calculate what goes into the shakes though .... Ah well this afternoon I intended to do my shopping list for tomorrow's food shop so I'd better sit down and work out a diet plan as well !
> 
> One thing though ... there wont be any tinned tuna on the menu ... I went off that permanently after my last attmept at stuffing food down me!


Food in this game has been said to be 75% of the game plus,i beleive it,some of your meals are lovely mate as i said the other day,however start putting more meat in like you are doubling or trebling portions this will ensure you have fuel for the muscles,to repair.


----------



## 25434

wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Greshie....nice trim figure there mister..and noice pins...  It will be interesting to see how you do, and fill out when you're weeks into your new regime etc. Well done on doing the pics...brave chap...I dare only put my legs up cos the rest is a bit poop...lol...oh! my fingers are good..lol

Well done though and I will support you the very best I can in here.....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Greshie....nice trim figure there mister..and noice pins...  It will be interesting to see how you do, and fill out when you're weeks into your new regime etc. Well done on doing the pics...brave chap...I dare only put my legs up cos the rest is a bit poop...lol...oh! my fingers are good..lol
> 
> Well done though and I will support you the very best I can in here.....x


Thank you Flubs


----------



## Ash1981

Can't see the hdrol giving you any water retention tbh Mr Gresh


----------



## Greshie

ash1981 said:


> Can't see the hdrol giving you any water retention tbh Mr Gresh


No well I didn't think it was water retentive either, but I feel less 'big' than a I was a few days ago ... and I have dropped some weight ... mind you it's much easier for me to lose weight than to gain it !


----------



## Ash1981

Greshie said:


> No well I didn't think it was water retentive either, but I feel less 'big' than a I was a few days ago ... and I have dropped some weight ... mind you it's much easier for me to lose weight than to gain it !


That's my biggest problem mate, have to eat my head off to gain a lbs. On the other hand through all I have to do is miss a meal and I drop like 5lbs, seems like that anyway

I took hdrol on my cut last year, looked a lot different on it than I did after it.

Mind you I had just done a week in Cyprus so I was bound to look different

Lol


----------



## Greshie

Right here is an example menu I've cobbled together with the help of Fitday, for a basis of discussion

*Pre Training* Boost Bar and coffee

*Post training* *Breakfast shake *- 50g Oats, 1/4 litre Milk, 25g whey, Banana, 1 tbls EVOO, 1 tbls Peanut Butter

*11:00am ish* 4 scrambled eggs

*Lunch* Bolognese/chilli 100g with either 50g pasta or half cup rice, fruit Yoghurt

*Mid afternoon* *Shake *- 1/4 litre Milk, banana, 25g whey, 1 tbls evoo

*Evening meal* 100g Chicken something or other with a few veg, 1/2 cup rice , Apple or perhaps tinned rice pudding

*Supper* *Shake*:- 1/4 litre milk, banana, 1 tbls EVOO, 1 tbls Peanut Butter, 50g oats (or would these be better mid afternoon)

According to Fitday this little lot adds up to approx 3260 cals which breaks down to 137.8g fat, 353.6 carbs, 130.5 protein ... protein looks a bit on the low side to me... According to Fitday my maintenance level is around 1800 cals per day.

Bit of a reliance on shakes too, but I'm looking for things that will slide down my throat easily .... Breakfast shake is what I have now on training days normally without the peanut butter, and the supper shake is currently without the oats and normally I leave out the EVOO .


----------



## mark_star

i was going to say the same thing about the protein, could up the amount of whey if you're not up to adding some more chicken or other solid food. Then just bring the fats down slightly.

Maintenance cals look a bit low too, looks more like BMR


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> i was going to say the same thing about the protein, could up the amount of whey if you're not up to adding some more chicken or other solid food. Then just bring the fats down slightly.
> 
> Maintenance cals look a bit low too, looks more like BMR


I've actually double checked and the protein powder macros in fitday were not correct, having made the adjustment and doubling the amount of protein it now comes out at 287g which now sounds a bit high....


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> I've actually double checked and the protein powder macros in fitday were not correct, having made the adjustment and doubling the amount of protein it now comes out at 287g which now sounds a bit high....


ah, how much do you weigh


----------



## Mingster

Protein looks closer to 130 than 280 to me but I'm working it out off the top of my head lol.

If you can't add extra to your main meal protein sources I'd add half a scoop to your shakes and maybe a couple of slices of wholemeal or burgen bread with your eggs. Overall it looks very good to me I must say:thumbup1:

If you stick to this for a while and find you still aren't gaining just add ice cream to your shakes


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> ah, how much do you weigh


Somewhere between 70 & 72 kg .... (it's a bit of a sore subject with me at the moment !)


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Protein looks closer to 130 than 280 to me but I'm working it out off the top of my head lol.
> 
> If you can't add extra to your main meal protein sources I'd add half a scoop to your shakes and maybe a couple of slices of wholemeal or burgen bread with your eggs. Overall it looks very good to me I must say:thumbup1:
> 
> If you stick to this for a while and find you still aren't gaining just add ice cream to your shakes


Right I shall do that ...

Have to say I don't eat much bread, it generally goes stale before I finish it, but I'll look out for Burgen tomorrow in Tesco's


----------



## mark_star

just tried to go through your protein levels in my head i think around 170-180g which would be fine at your body weight


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Not that my 10 stone opinion counts for much, but going off what I've read, I aim for around 1g protien per pound of body weight, though I guess you might want to up that a bit, if you're using gear.


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> Not that my 10 stone opinion counts for much, but going off what I've read, I aim for around 1g protien per pound of body weight, though I guess you might want to up that a bit, if you're using gear.


Blimey do you mean I'm actually heavier than someone else on here ?! I think it is about that so at 72kg I appear to be hitting the ballpark figure of 158 (at least I will do tonight)

Though I feel completely stuffed and have another Shake to go yet


----------



## Mingster

The eating is much harder than the training lol...


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Mingster said:


> The eating is much harder than the training lol...


Not when you're a hobbit! Lol


----------



## Greshie

I've got a daft question about syringes, I'm assuming once you've used one it should be thrown out like the needles?


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> I've got a daft question about syringes, I'm assuming once you've used one it should be thrown out like the needles?


Yes greshie def new one every time


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Yes greshie def new one every time


Good that is what I assumed !

Right I'm ordering some anti-bacterial swabs, green and Blue needles , and some syringes, is there anything else I need ? (other than the test e of course!)


----------



## Mingster

Sharps bin maybe?


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Good that is what I assumed !
> 
> Right I'm ordering some anti-bacterial swabs, green and Blue needles , and some syringes, is there anything else I need ? (other than the test e of course!)


maybe you should get a amp snapper to for the amps of test e they can be hard to open sometimes .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Sharps bin maybe?


ah I knew I had forgotten soemthing ... and now I'm faced witha huge choice !


----------



## Greshie

Right well that's the easy part done!

Next I've got to sort out the Test and Nolva which I shall leave until tomorrow!

Total food intake today (according to Fitday) is 2847 cals of which 144g Fat , 263 carbs, and 198 protein. If I had more energy I would calculate how much of that is through shakes ... but I'll do that tomorrow too ... quite a bit I think, but what does it matter as long as it goes in!


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> maybe you should get a amp snapper to for the amps of test e they can be hard to open sometimes .


That is a point though I'm not sure what I'm getting yet ... wish I'd thought about that when I placed the order!


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> That is a point though I'm not sure what I'm getting yet ... wish I'd thought about that when I placed the order!


Sure you can see what your getting first and if ya need one ya can always get one again


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> The eating is much harder than the training lol...


This is the truth


----------



## Ash1981

Yea I was gonna say you might get a Vial of test

But what about your amp of tren???


----------



## Greshie

ash1981 said:


> This is the truth


It is indeed ... day two of recording what I eat and I'm sat on the sofa like a beached whale (at least I feel like a beached whale!) however even though Fitday is a pain in the bottom and not completely accurate it has been very useful, thus today I know I'm going to bust the 3300 cals threshold, so have just had a light tea (four meatballs in tomato sauce) ... just one more shake to go ..... oooph!


----------



## Ash1981

I hate fitday only because of the way it's American

We need a British version

I mean 200g of chicken breast and fitday tells me that there 20g of fat in that

Lol


----------



## Greshie

ash1981 said:


> I hate fitday only because of the way it's American
> 
> We need a British version
> 
> I mean 200g of chicken breast and fitday tells me that there 20g of fat in that
> 
> Lol


I know  I've started to create custom foods for things I can't find!


----------



## TECH

Jesus christ Gresh I look on here after a few days and you're on the verge of the dark side! Fair play though, something I'd look to in the future. I'd love to see your progress.


----------



## 25434

Greshie, I don't really know anything about the gear, and I know it's safe if used properly and all that and I don't mean to be rude to or anything, but you will be careful won't you? make sure you know how to do the stabbing and jabbing properly okay? and ...errrm....stuff like that....

By the way.........four meatballs? heee heee heee...well, I shouldn't laugh really, I've been eating the smallet feckin burgers I've EVER made this week....:laugh:

Hey Greshie! take care okay? as my "t'internet bud" I have to say that..but you may, if we ever meet poke me in the eyes...I won't even move...may well flinch a bit but move? nope!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Greshie, I don't really know anything about the gear, and I know it's safe if used properly and all that and I don't mean to be rude to or anything, but you will be careful won't you? make sure you know how to do the stabbing and jabbing properly okay? and ...errrm....stuff like that....
> 
> By the way.........four meatballs? heee heee heee...well, I shouldn't laugh really, I've been eating the smallet feckin burgers I've EVER made this week....:laugh:
> 
> Hey Greshie! take care okay? as my "t'internet bud" I have to say that..but you may, if we ever meet poke me in the eyes...I won't even move...may well flinch a bit but move? nope!


Don't worry Flubs I shall be very careful, there is a lot of advice on here so I'm not going in blindly ...  xx

note to self ... whengodownsouthnextremembertotakepokingstick


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Jesus christ Gresh I look on here after a few days and you're on the verge of the dark side! Fair play though, something I'd look to in the future. I'd love to see your progress.


it will all be logged Tech ... starting off with a cruise just to get my test levels up a bit ... then will have a blast !


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> it will all be logged Tech ... starting off with a cruise just to get my test levels up a bit ... then will have a blast !


I know very little about steroids so am looking forward to it. Once you've finished blasting and cruising do you lose most of your gains?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> I know very little about steroids so am looking forward to it. Once you've finished blasting and cruising do you lose most of your gains?


You shouldn't do with the right pct and diet, but we shall see !


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> You shouldn't do with the right pct and diet, but we shall see !


Very interested mate. What's your inspiration? What keeps you going?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Very interested mate. What's your inspiration? What keeps you going?


When I retired I decided I needed to improve my strength which I've done now to a degree, I don't want to be a power lifter or strongman but maintaining strength is important, especially as I am getting older. Now I'm thinking ok I'm building up my strength so why not have a physique that reflects that fact. Facially I don't look 55 so why should I let my body go? A little bit of vanity for sure but also its a confidence thing , if I look good I will feel good.

I regret not strating training years ago, though to an extent like you work would have seriously got in the way making it difficult to be consistent.


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> When I retired I decided I needed to improve my strength which I've done now to a degree, I don't want to be a power lifter or strongman but maintaining strength is important, especially as I am getting older. Now I'm thinking ok I'm building up my strength so why not have a physique that reflects that fact. Facially I don't look 55 so why should I let my body go? A little bit of vanity for sure but also its a confidence thing , if I look good I will feel good.
> 
> I regret not strating training years ago, though to an extent like you work would have seriously got in the way making it difficult to be consistent.


Sounds good mate made a lot of progress so far. More heart than most I know.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Sounds good mate made a lot of progress so far. More heart than most I know.


oh once I decide to do something very little gets in my way!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 10th Jan 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, week Four, Day Three - Deload*

*Bench*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB bench*

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

*Twist press*

[email protected]

*Notes:*- Downloaded slightly on the assistance DB bench and twist, and kept the rows as of last week. Good session, feel quite pumped. Also bit of a surprise when I put on my shirt after showering, it felt a little tight across the shoulders so have had to undo another button, I'm sure it wasn't like that the last time I wore it, perhaps it's just the pump!

Well it's a frosty foggy morning here and it doesn't look as if it will improve very much, so as this is the week of my second anniversary lifting, time for a few musings on the last twelve months. in some respects a disappointing year; I started working three days a week at the end of April which was one of the reasons why when I started Wendlers I lowered the weights more than necessary, since getting to grips with a new job and training intensively at the same time would be difficult (more difficult as you get older) In fact I under-estimated how much energy the new job would consume and how stressful I would find it. By the end of September I'd had enough and resigned, staying on until they appointed a replacement, finally leaving at the end of November, although I stayed on as a volunteer for a couple of afternoons a week.

I am very lucky to be able to walk away from a situation like this, although there has been an impact on income, I now rely on a very small pension and income from savings topped up with a little drawdown from savings, thus have to be very careful with money.

However it has meant I was able to refocus on training (which gives structure to the week) and then on diet, which I had known for some time was not as it should be. The trial I did for Powermyself on the natty test boosters convinced me that a TRT booster would be beneficial, however the natty stacks were too expensive which is why I then looked at Test-e (after prompting by a few peeps on here) and that is the most cost effective way to go I think. I also did the H-drol course which ended in a bit of a disaster in the 5th week because I think the cycle support was giving me palpitations and short breath, I'm still dosing on 25mg a day on the assumption cycle support isn't needed just to use the rest of the bottle up, haven't got may more days to go, then I'll do PCT until the Test e arrives and probably go straight on to a cruise dose of 1 ml every 10 days or so until March when I'll do a blast for 12 weeks then go back to a cruise again.

I'm happy with the Wendlers approach to training, though may take a look at some of the assistance exercises shortly with a view to having a change, and I think I've got a good routine. Also happy with the diet plan now, shakes make up 2000 plus calories a day but it's the easiest way for me to get the macros in, and now I'm tracking on Fitday I can see where I'm up to , am easily hitting approx 3000-3300 a day taking into account Fitday is not 100% accurate but as long as I'm in that ball park I'm not too worried about the exact amounts.

Tomrrow I shall muse about other developments I have in my mind for this year...

Thanks for reading, everyone's support over the last 12 months has been very much appreciated ...


----------



## Ash1981

Straight onto blasting and cruising mate


----------



## Mingster

Look forward to hearing your further thoughts Gresh. Thinking things through in advance is very important imo


----------



## 25434

Wahaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....here we goooo, here we gooooooo, here we goooooooooo.......Greshie..with you all the way mister, even if I ain't got a clue what your'e saying half the time about the stabby stuff...lol...but moral support? I'm your woman...errmm...on a good day...hahaha...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Wahaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....here we goooo, here we gooooooo, here we goooooooooo.......Greshie..with you all the way mister, even if I ain't got a clue what your'e saying half the time about the stabby stuff...lol...but moral support? I'm your woman...errmm...on a good day...hahaha...


Cheers Flubs :thumb: moral support always welcome!


----------



## chris27

Good luck with it all greshie I think you ll do great and as you said in a earlier post when you look good you feel good :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Right here is an example menu I've cobbled together with the help of Fitday, for a basis of discussion
> 
> *Pre Training* Boost Bar and coffee
> 
> *Post training* *Breakfast shake *- 50g Oats, 1/4 litre Milk, 25g whey, Banana, 1 tbls EVOO, 1 tbls Peanut Butter
> 
> *11:00am ish* 4 scrambled eggs
> 
> *Lunch* Bolognese/chilli 100g with either 50g pasta or half cup rice, fruit Yoghurt
> 
> *Mid afternoon* *Shake *- 1/4 litre Milk, banana, 25g whey, 1 tbls evoo
> 
> *Evening meal* 100g Chicken something or other with a few veg, 1/2 cup rice , Apple or perhaps tinned rice pudding
> 
> *Supper* *Shake*:- 1/4 litre milk, banana, 1 tbls EVOO, 1 tbls Peanut Butter, 50g oats (or would these be better mid afternoon)
> 
> According to Fitday this little lot adds up to approx 3260 cals which breaks down to 137.8g fat, 353.6 carbs, 130.5 protein ... protein looks a bit on the low side to me... According to Fitday my maintenance level is around 1800 cals per day.
> 
> Bit of a reliance on shakes too, but I'm looking for things that will slide down my throat easily .... Breakfast shake is what I have now on training days normally without the peanut butter, and the supper shake is currently without the oats and normally I leave out the EVOO .


Does look low on protein to me mate. Also, at supper do you want some casein or cottage cheese? Stops you going catabolic


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Btw, I find myfitnesspal better than fitday. More uk friendly


----------



## Greshie

I think I will take a look at myfitnesspal as I'm not sure about some of the macros fitday calculates apart from anything else!

today it reckons I've consumed 3400 odd cals of which 166g are fats, 320g carbs and 242g protein


----------



## Greshie

Right, well I've take a look at Fitnesspal and have to say it is one heck of a lot easier to use, and because I could find the specific brands I'm eating, hopefully more accurate!

By their calculations today I have consumed 4038 calories of which 291g are carbs, 159g are fat, and 179g are protein, so it looks as if I have to up the protein so will increase the protein powder in the shakes. Fats are quite high but they are good fats as far as I can see. The carbs shot over the 4k mark because of the boost bar I have as a pre-workout.

apparently if I consume this amount every day for the next five weeks I'll weigh 81.7kg .... better get working out I think! :lol:


----------



## mark_star

going to be interesting to see progress, now you can use mirror, if you put on a bit too much fat just cut back slightly, if not you are GTG


----------



## 25434

Morning gorgeous Greshie....good to see what you're planning so I can pinch...cough....i mean peruse and consider...hahahaha...

Have a lovely day sir, catchya later for some chatters..x


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 11th Jan 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Four, Week Four, Day four - Deload*

*
*

*Squats*

*Warmups - ordinary*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets - box*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Calves*

[email protected]

*Notes*: Well for a deload session this was harder going than it should have been. Squats were fine, went atg on the warmups and shot through the working sets trying to make the moves as explosive as possible. Then got on to the lunges and oh boy I began to struggle, but I did manage one more rep than last week  . After that the SLDL's were fairly straight forward, slight deload from last week but the Sumo's were also a bit of an effort even though the weight was slightly deloaded. Managed 40 reps on the calves on a deload weight without falling off the step 

*So plans for this coming year?*

*Equipment* (in no particular order) :-

A diving belt to help with weighting chins etc

Dip Bars - my current Dip arrangements are not satisfactory

A rack for storing the plates ... I'm fed up of them lying all over the garage floor, I tidy them into piles inside the cage but then after the next workout session........

A new bench, my existing bench is a fiddle to adjust for inclines etc, also if possible it would be good to have even a basic leg extension facility.

All this depends on funds and has to compete with stuff that I would like done to the bungalow, I have a small sum of money set aside for "projects" but these include doing work to the kitchen, painting the exterior rendering and also putting a "summer house" in the garden.

A properly insulated "summer house" is crucial to making more space in the garage, at the moment one wall is taken up with a small model railway, and a new home for that in said summer house would free up a lot of room. Work to the kitchen should begin in the next couple of weeks, I'm having all the base units and worktops replaced to match the wall units I put up last year, a new integrated oven and induction hob and a new floor, most of it courtesy of Ikea. Because I'm having to hire in the help of my handyman this is going to take at least half of my little pot of money, so only after this work is complete will I know how much I'll have left for everything else.

I keep looking on ebay for second hand gym stuff.

I also would like to do some video's of my lifts etc, but previous attemps using my 'phone or webcam were useless, this is something I want to revisit this year.

In terms of workouts, I shall continue with wendlers for the foreseeable future, I like the mix of strength training and muscle development which is the way I want to progress, I shall probably mix up the assistance exercises shortly. My goals this year are to exceed the previous pb's I achieved last year on all the big lifts, and to build some obvious muscle. As I've already said I've decided it needs to be assisted, I don't think I have the genetic profile and certainly not the test levels of a younger man to do much more naturally. Am still waiting to hear from my source confirming what brands I'm getting, but I'm looking forward to the boost I'm hoping test-e will give me.

All my food is now being logged on myfitnesspal, and I'm open to suggestions on how the diet can be improved.

Chomping though scrambled egg and a slice of burgen bread at the moment, it's another foggy day here though at least it isn't freezing (yet) I really need to motivate myself and get out to look for worktops but the inclination is to curl up on the sofa and hibernate !

Anyway thanks for reading, and suggestions welcome


----------



## chris27

Going good greshie , you have it all thought through which is good . what protein do you use ? Have you ever thought of going for a mass gainer to up your cals and protein ? I used to use critical mass it had 900 cals and 50g of protein per drink it def did the job but i had to stop it I think I was allergic to some of the sugars that was in it dont know tho .... there a good way of getting the cals up


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Going good greshie , you have it all thought through which is good . what protein do you use ? Have you ever thought of going for a mass gainer to up your cals and protein ? I used to use critical mass it had 900 cals and 50g of protein per drink it def did the job but i had to stop it I think I was allergic to some of the sugars that was in it dont know tho .... there a good way of getting the cals up


I use bulk powders 82% instantised whey. Did think about mass gainer but have not looked into costs etc yet which is the big thing with me at the moment.


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> I use bulk powders 82% instantised whey. Did think about mass gainer but have not looked into costs etc yet which is the big thing with me at the moment.


yea greshie im the the same this is a dear hobbie it takes up most of my spare money but its better than dinking ect . If i remember the critical mass was £38 pound for a 4.4kg bag which didnt last me to long at all now i just eat whole food and take the odd scoop of whey . My stomach doesnt really do shakes now if I take to any shakes im left feeling sick ..Good luck for whatever you decide


----------



## nogger

Great write up Gresh....Nice and sunny here first time for a good while..just off to train chest and back.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Friday 11th Jan 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers, Month Four, Week Four, Day four - Deload*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> *Warmups - ordinary*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working Sets - box*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *
> Assistance*
> 
> *Lunges*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Sumo*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*: Well for a deload session this was harder going than it should have been. Squats were fine, went atg on the warmups and shot through the working sets trying to make the moves as explosive as possible. Then got on to the lunges and oh boy I began to struggle, but I did manage one more rep than last week  . After that the SLDL's were fairly straight forward, slight deload from last week but the Sumo's were also a bit of an effort even though the weight was slightly deloaded. Managed 40 reps on the calves on a deload weight without falling off the step
> 
> *So plans for this coming year?*
> 
> *Equipment* (in no particular order) :-
> 
> A diving belt to help with weighting chins etc
> 
> Dip Bars - my current Dip arrangements are not satisfactory
> 
> A rack for storing the plates ... I'm fed up of them lying all over the garage floor, I tidy them into piles inside the cage but then after the next workout session........
> 
> A new bench, my existing bench is a fiddle to adjust for inclines etc, also if possible it would be good to have even a basic leg extension facility.
> 
> All this depends on funds and has to compete with stuff that I would like done to the bungalow, I have a small sum of money set aside for "projects" but these include doing work to the kitchen, painting the exterior rendering and also putting a "summer house" in the garden.
> 
> A properly insulated "summer house" is crucial to making more space in the garage, at the moment one wall is taken up with a small model railway, and a new home for that in said summer house would free up a lot of room. Work to the kitchen should begin in the next couple of weeks, I'm having all the base units and worktops replaced to match the wall units I put up last year, a new integrated oven and induction hob and a new floor, most of it courtesy of Ikea. Because I'm having to hire in the help of my handyman this is going to take at least half of my little pot of money, so only after this work is complete will I know how much I'll have left for everything else.
> 
> I keep looking on ebay for second hand gym stuff.
> 
> I also would like to do some video's of my lifts etc, but previous attemps using my 'phone or webcam were useless, this is something I want to revisit this year.
> 
> In terms of workouts, I shall continue with wendlers for the foreseeable future, I like the mix of strength training and muscle development which is the way I want to progress, I shall probably mix up the assistance exercises shortly. My goals this year are to exceed the previous pb's I achieved last year on all the big lifts, and to build some obvious muscle. As I've already said I've decided it needs to be assisted, I don't think I have the genetic profile and certainly not the test levels of a younger man to do much more naturally. Am still waiting to hear from my source confirming what brands I'm getting, but I'm looking forward to the boost I'm hoping test-e will give me.
> 
> All my food is now being logged on myfitnesspal, and I'm open to suggestions on how the diet can be improved.
> 
> Chomping though scrambled egg and a slice of burgen bread at the moment, it's another foggy day here though at least it isn't freezing (yet) I really need to motivate myself and get out to look for worktops but the inclination is to curl up on the sofa and hibernate !
> 
> Anyway thanks for reading, and suggestions welcome


Morning fellow wendler's disciple. Are all your squats box squats now? I'm going to give that a go, as per @Mingster 's advice. When you say you're going to mix up your assistance exercises, what's going to be your criteria for the ones you choose? It's a bit of a moveable feast isn't it?


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Morning fellow wendler's disciple. Are all your squats box squats now? I'm going to give that a go, as per @Mingster 's advice. When you say you're going to mix up your assistance exercises, what's going to be your criteria for the ones you choose? It's a bit of a moveable feast isn't it?


Morning Chills ( and it's a snowy one here !)

Yes the working sets are box squats, the warm ups are ordinary, as of course are the sumo's. I think box has definitely helped with form.

As for the Assistance exercises, these are a movable feast as you say, one criteria will be to keep the workouts fresh, and another criteria will be to try to hit the muscles in different ways. One (of my many) lag areas are legs , and I've already got a pretty full legs day with some good stuff such as Lunges which kill me, so I may swop the sumo's with hack squats for a while. I've got also got a lat attachment on the cage which is gathering cobwebs so I may bring that back into use as a third assistance on Deads or MP day..... and I quite like the idea of bringing back some push ups just to round one of trhe routines off ....


----------



## 25434

Greshie...firstly, good morning to you...hey, I have some points on Myprotein site that I never use, I would very happily give you my code you so you can order whatever you need and use my points to keep the cost down if you wish? I don't mean to be rude or anything by offering...I have never used them and I would be really pleased if you would like to?

errr...hummm...you don't have to be my friend or anything like that.....and I don't even have to know where you live...not planning on stalking you at all...it's just an offer...lifes too short to turn it down? I think it's only worth a bout 20pence anyhow but if it helps....have it with bells on ...  x

Have a lovely day...laters...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Greshie...firstly, good morning to you...hey, I have some points on Myprotein site that I never use, I would very happily give you my code you so you can order whatever you need and use my points to keep the cost down if you wish? I don't mean to be rude or anything by offering...I have never used them and I would be really pleased if you would like to?
> 
> errr...hummm...you don't have to be my friend or anything like that.....and I don't even have to know where you live...not planning on stalking you at all...it's just an offer...lifes too short to turn it down? I think it's only worth a bout 20pence anyhow but if it helps....have it with bells on ...  x
> 
> Have a lovely day...laters...


Morning Flubs (well it's afternoon now and it has stopped snowing at last! ) Thank you for offering your points, that is really kind of you, are you sure you wont use them?


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Morning [Redacted] (well it's afternoon now and it has stopped snowing at last! ) Thank you for offering your points, that is really kind of you, are you sure you wont use them?


I really wouldn't, and I haven't since I joined them...I'll get the code after dinner and pm it to you. You are so very welcome to them Greshie..truly.......x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I really wouldn't, and I haven't since I joined them...I'll get the code after dinner and pm it to you. You are so very welcome to them Greshie..truly.......x


Thank you! 

Being cheat day am just eating a slice of my Mum's home made fruit cake ... :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Being cheat day am just eating a slice of my Mum's home made fruit cake ... :thumb:


mmmmmmmm i love fruit cake... do you have butter on it mate too ??? (food porn im dreamig lol)


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> mmmmmmmm i love fruit cake... do you have butter on it mate too ??? (food porn im dreamig lol)


Certainly not! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Certainly not! :lol:


lol oh ok well i do haha !!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> lol oh ok well i do haha !!


tut tut ! Not anymore I hope! 

(I used to with tea loaf !)


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> tut tut ! Not anymore I hope!
> 
> (I used to with tea loaf !)


NOOOOOO mate fcuk me i darent even look at the fruit cake anymore let alone eat it with butter lol !! mmm dont stop me slavering though lol


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> NOOOOOO mate fcuk me i darent even look at the fruit cake anymore let alone eat it with butter lol !! mmm dont stop me slavering though lol


I only have fruit cake occasionally now, too much rich food ends up giving me heartburn these days..... :sad:


----------



## 25434

Fruit cake with cheese? One must, one must.....

except I'm off cake until I can drop weight, any weight will do...sigh....lol


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Fruit cake? Seriously? Scones maybe but fruit cake? Doesn't do it for me I'm afraid.


Ah but you haven't had my Mum's homemade fruitcake .......................


----------



## nogger

I sometimes have a couple slices of fruit cake after training goes down a treat..


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, have a good day, stay warm...x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 14th January 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five, Week One, Day One*

*Military Press*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins*

1x25 - Chin

1x25 - Pull

1x25 - Chin

1x25 - Pull

1x25 - Chin

*Pushups *

1x19

*Notes*:- A very dreich early morning has turned into clear blue skies and I'm sure this lifted my mood during the workout. Took a while to warm up, but by the time I got to the superset of the MP I was in the zone, and managed to do a 15 rep set straight off just, although had to push up on the balls of my feet to assist.

On the dips again pushed myself to 25 reps on sets two and three and then went to 30 on the final set. Slipped up on the Chins/pulls these should have been weighted, but launched myself into them forgetting this, so did 25 reps each set, alternating, pulls are getting easier. Finished off with a quick set of push ups, but just failed to do a set of 20.

Hope my contact gets back to me soon regards the test-e, really looking forward to getting started with it!

Quite a lot going on at the moment, Kitchen costs are escalating  which will mean less money for everything else which means the summer house is on hold. In the process of dismantling and relocating the model railway to make better use of the space in the garage, part of the freed up space is going to be taken up with some of the old units from the kitchen but I'm hoping there will be enough room for some Dip Bars, can't buy them this month as I've had to fork out for a new printer, but hopefully I'll be able to do something next month. Not sure whether to have wall mounted ones (brick walls) or a freestanding which I can then move around... any thoughts on this welcome!

Also myfitnesspal has highlighted that I'm not hitting carbs. Fats, Protein and overall cals are fine, so I need to have a look at this.

Today will be a busy one, continuing sorting the garage then go and look at kitchen flooring and also possibly some wall tiles! But before then I shall relax for a while with the crossword and then some scrambled eggs and burgen bread!

Thanks for reading x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 14th January 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five, Week One , Day Two*

*
*

*Deads*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*HLR's*

4x15

*Notes*:- Not in such a good place this morning, found the deads a bit hard going but perservered. Tried to do 30 reps on the last set of the G'd Mornings but gave in at 29! ... HLR's seem to be getting easier so might start upping the reps..

Diet generally on course.

Wish my source would hurry up and get back to me regards Test-e

Waiting in today for Wickes to deliver the new kitchen flooring, they should be contacting me before 11am with a delivery slot, need to continure to sort the garage and pop to Tescos for more milk and bananas .....

But before then relax with the crossword and scrambled eggs 

Have a good day and thanks for reading :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good going Gresh. 100k Deads for reps! I'm liking your chins and pull ups as well. While we're on the subject of cake ( well you were yesterday), how about soreen malt loaf? I can't have it in the house, lest I eat the whole thing.


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> Good going Gresh. 100k Deads for reps! I'm liking your chins and pull ups as well. While we're on the subject of cake ( well you were yesterday), how about soreen malt loaf? I can't have it in the house, lest I eat the whole thing.


cheers Chills :thumb: . Am a bit restricted on the chins and pulls otherwise I would concuss myself on the garage ceiling! but still try to get as much a range of movement as possible

I've not had malt loaf for years, but have to agree, it is very moreish


----------



## Mingster

I like a bit of Soreen loaf pre workout when I'm short of Boost bars


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Hey, just catching up on what's going on in the world of Greshie. Back's away again so been at physio every night after work to try and bring it back under control. Gym tomorrow all being well. Tough week!


Hope all goes well for tomorrow, will look forward to reading your journal 

Am waiting for a call from my handyman to confirm if he is starting the kitchen tomorrow, if so my next training sessions are likely to be Saturday and Sunday to complete this week, then I shall take a break next week whilst the kitchen is being installed. Diet is roughly on track, I've now got a bit of a tummy, am packing the calories though carbs are still a bit low. Still no word from my source regards the brands that can be supplied.

Looks like we are in for a spell of bad weather from tomorrow afternoon too ! so I shan't be going very far for a few days!


----------



## mark_star

just seen the 100k deads, well done, that's a nice landmark to have broken through


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> just seen the 100k deads, well done, that's a nice landmark to have broken through


Hi Mark, cheers, though at one point last year I managed [email protected] but then deloaded very considerably when starting Wendlers (I had just started a demanding job - too demanding as it turned out - so wanted to make the workouts a bit easier to cope with) However I am pleased I've managed 1x5 then 1x12 @ 100kg


----------



## Greshie

Handyman has now confirmed Monday for the start, so will train as usual tomorrow and Friday and have a break from training next week!


----------



## 25434

Hullooooo dear Greshie...very exciting bout your kitchen...whoop! but....but...you're taking a week off? well okaaaayyyeeeeeeeee but no massive foodie splurges whilst you are suffering the upheaval of all this.......haha...

Well done indeed on the 100kgs...noice one Greshie...and you have a tum? are youuuuuuuuu surrrrrreeee? you actually have a tum? if I'd have known you wanted one I could have sent you one of mine...:laugh:.....take care, sleep well you...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hullooooo dear Greshie...very exciting bout your kitchen...whoop! but....but...you're taking a week off? well okaaaayyyeeeeeeeee but no massive foodie splurges whilst you are suffering the upheaval of all this.......haha...
> 
> Well done indeed on the 100kgs...noice one Greshie...and you have a tum? are youuuuuuuuu surrrrrreeee? you actually have a tum? if I'd have known you wanted one I could have sent you one of mine...:laugh:.....take care, sleep well you...x


No chance of a splurge, if anything I wont eat enough  and anyway we all needa break from training every now and again!

... and it's only a little tummy ... ( I think)


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> ... and it's only a little tummy ... ( I think)


What is this talk of "a little tummy"....I know not of what you speaketh :huh: :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 17th January 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Five, Week One, Day Three*

*
*

*Bench*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

*
DB Twist press*

[email protected]

*Notes:*- All good with the main lift, struggled a little on the last reps of the superset. Also all good with the assistance exercises, didn't quite make the last set of 20 on the DB Bench. Think it may be time to change to a higher weight lower rep regime for a while, though there is only so much thread on my dumbbells !

Started a bit earlier this morning due to the Ikea delivery which is due between 10am and 2pm and feel better for it. ( so much for a 2 hour slot lol ... but assume I am at the end of the run so am expecting it nearer 2pm tbh) ...

Legs tomorrow then time off until the Kitchen is fitted (or at least until my handymen have finished!)


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 18th January*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five, Week One, Day Four*

*Squats:-*

*Warmups - Ordinary*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets - Box*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Calves*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- By the time I got myself through this little lot I was fcukayed, in fact I was fcukayed by the middle of the Lunges ... I reckon 4 sets took about 20 minutes to complete because of the rests I had between each set! Still I went deep on the warmups of the squats, struggled a bit to do 12 reps on the superset but managed it. Staggered around after the Lunges though achieved 4 sets of 15 reps (eventually), The SLDL's were almost a light relief, last set of the sumo's a bit hard going, should have upped the weight on the calves but was completely wiped out by then, 50 reps not bad though.

I think next time I shall up the weight on the lunges and do less reps, and same with the calves.

This will be the last workout for a week or so, my handyman is arriving at 8:45 on Monday morning ( ie nearer 9:30  ) to start on the kitchen and realistically I wont have much opportunity to train given the garage will be a bomb site for most of the week, anyway I think a complete break for a few days will do me good!

No word from my supplier regards the test-e yet.

No snow here yet, and I don't think we shall get any today though it is quite windy. Not much planned for today ... which is probably just as well!


----------



## TECH

What's a DB twist press?


----------



## mark_star

excellent mate, wobbly legs are so much fun. I'm in for legs tonight and then walk home in the snow, that should be interesting


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> What's a DB twist press?


Its a bit like a db bench press except at the top you twist the dumbells so the ends touch each other and I keep the db's and arms at right angles to my body (if you see what I mean)


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> excellent mate, wobbly legs are so much fun. I'm in for legs tonight and then walk home in the snow, that should be interesting


Trouble is Mark they don't stay wobbly for long... they just go a bit stiff !

Good luck in the snow tonight!


----------



## mark_star

and unfortunately, in my case start to cramp, especially when stairs are involved :crying:


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> and unfortunately, in my case start to cramp, especially when stairs are involved :crying:


One advantage to living in a bungalow ! But I'm going to feel it tomorrow, that's for sure....


----------



## flinty90

Hey greshiness hope your ok matey !!!


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Its a bit like a db bench press except at the top you twist the dumbells so the ends touch each other and I keep the db's and arms at right angles to my body (if you see what I mean)


Ah I see


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> Hey greshiness hope your ok matey !!!


Not badly ta ! trying to eat as much as possible and make as much of each workout session as possible... major kitchen refit next week means I shall take a break from training whilst the work is carried out (as you can tell I am quite excited about this refit lol )

I keep an eye on your progress Flints, you are doing very well ! :thumb: xx


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Ah I see


I find it good for stretching the biceps/ triceps after the bb bench and rows


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Not badly ta ! trying to eat as much as possible and make as much of each workout session as possible... major kitchen refit next week means I shall take a break from training whilst the work is carried out (as you can tell I am quite excited about this refit lol )
> 
> I keep an eye on your progress Flints, you are doing very well ! :thumb: xx


thanks mate .. and you should be eating more every time regardless of new posh kitchens lol....

glad your doing well mate dont stay away too long though hey , wanna keep up that momentum whilst you have it now, as i said looking a bit beefier in your avi, dont want to lose that now do we XX


----------



## Mingster

Nice leg session there Gresh:thumbup1: 12x100kg Box Squats are not to be sneezed at. Try a few deep breaths between the last few reps and squeeze out another one or two...Then you will feel wobbly for longer lol...

Enjoy your break, but keep up the eating, try to fit in a few bodyweight squats, lunges and press ups and come back in a week with that 'I will achieve my goals by summer' attitude that will serve you well:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice leg session there Gresh:thumbup1: 12x100kg Box Squats are not to be sneezed at. Try a few deep breaths between the last few reps and squeeze out another one or two...Then you will feel wobbly for longer lol...
> 
> Enjoy your break, but keep up the eating, try to fit in a few bodyweight squats, lunges and press ups and come back in a week with that 'I will achieve my goals by summer' attitude that will serve you well:thumb:


I shall do my best with the eating ! Will be losing the oven and hob for a couple of days, but have a duel microwave/oven and quite a bit of stuff prepped in the freezer, and will still have all the shakes of course !

Like the idea of the bodyweight squats/lunges and press ups which can be done of an evening. :thumb: .

I have no doubt by the end of the week I will be gagging to get back training ! I have a holiday in the S of France in September, and on last year's holiday my best mates commented I looked quite fit, and this year I want to look even fitter !


----------



## Mingster

I'm sure you will look fitter still, maybe with a hint of awesomeness thrown recklessly into the mix too


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I shall do my best with the eating ! Will be losing the oven and hob for a couple of days, but have a duel microwave/oven and quite a bit of stuff prepped in the freezer, and will still have all the shakes of course !
> 
> Like the idea of the bodyweight squats/lunges and press ups which can be done of an evening. :thumb: .
> 
> I have no doubt by the end of the week I will be gagging to get back training ! I have a holiday in the S of France in September, and on last year's holiday my best mates commented I looked quite fit, and this year I want to look even fitter !


OI fcuk off about using the no hob excuse mate, i live out in a fcukin van and manage to get calories in.. you are at home you have NO excuse greshman XX


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I'm sure you will look fitter still, maybe with a hint of awesomeness thrown recklessly into the mix too


Awesomeness ....now there is something to aim for ! :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Friday 18th January*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Five, Week One, Day Four*
> 
> *Squats:-*
> 
> *Warmups - Ordinary*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working Sets - Box*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *Lunges*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Sumo*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- By the time I got myself through this little lot I was fcukayed, in fact I was fcukayed by the middle of the Lunges ... I reckon 4 sets took about 20 minutes to complete because of the rests I had between each set! Still I went deep on the warmups of the squats, struggled a bit to do 12 reps on the superset but managed it. Staggered around after the Lunges though achieved 4 sets of 15 reps (eventually), The SLDL's were almost a light relief, last set of the sumo's a bit hard going, should have upped the weight on the calves but was completely wiped out by then, 50 reps not bad though.
> 
> I think next time I shall up the weight on the lunges and do less reps, and same with the calves.
> 
> This will be the last workout for a week or so, my handyman is arriving at 8:45 on Monday morning ( ie nearer 9:30  ) to start on the kitchen and realistically I wont have much opportunity to train given the garage will be a bomb site for most of the week, anyway I think a complete break for a few days will do me good!
> 
> No word from my supplier regards the test-e yet.
> 
> No snow here yet, and I don't think we shall get any today though it is quite windy. Not much planned for today ... which is probably just as well!


nearer tuesday you mean!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you planning on sticking with the box squats for your working sets Greshie? Or are you going to switch to regular ones at some point?


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> nearer tuesday you mean!


Better not be, or they'll have to have a good excuse !



chilli said:


> you planning on sticking with the box squats for your working sets Greshie? Or are you going to switch to regular ones at some point?


Am not sure to be honest, at the moment I have no plans to change back to regular squats ...


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie...hummm...interesting about the box squats...I'm doing those at the moment ot get my technique better but I didn't realise they weren't classed as "regular2 ones, I thought they were just to make sure you hit the right depth...hummm........x


----------



## flinty90

hey mate no training today ??? i thought sunday was normally a training day XX


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> hey mate no training today ??? i thought sunday was normally a training day XX


It's too far to walk to his garage.... :whistling: :sneaky2:

sorry...just playing...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Greshie...hummm...interesting about the box squats...I'm doing those at the moment ot get my technique better but I didn't realise they weren't classed as "regular2 ones, I thought they were just to make sure you hit the right depth...hummm........x


By regular I mean squats with no box ... box squats are a variation that enforce good technique, nit just in hitting the right depth but also with posture and drive, and I like box squats for that reason, they have definitely improved the warmups, though having said that I think I may have leant a bit too far forward on the sumo's assistance as my lower back has been a little stiff these last couple of days



flinty90 said:


> hey mate no training today ??? i thought sunday was normally a training day XX


No Flints, I now do Mon/Tues Thurs/Fri ... though this coming week I am having off because the kitchen is being refitted and a new back door installed so the garage is going to be in chaos ... Ming has suggested doing a few body squats, lunges and pressups which sounds a good idea ... and can do those in my bedroom..



Flubs said:


> It's too far to walk to his garage.... :whistling: :sneaky2:
> 
> sorry...just playing...


I'm afraid Greshie Towers is more Greshie Cottage, so the garage is only two steps away from the kitchen. There are long term plans to throw a partition wall across so I can have a proper utility/gym room and then separate storage area but to do that I need to replace the up and over electric door with an electric roller door which will cost money I've not got at the moment!....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 22nd January*

*
*

Quick Update

A light bodyweight workout

*Squats *:- 1x50

*Lunges*: 1x25

*Press ups*:- 1x30

Everything is in chaos here. The kitchen is stripped out, the microwave oven is sitting on the kitchen table which is sandwiched between the sofa and the sideboard in the lounge, the kettle and blender are on the lounge floor and the fridge freezer is in the hallway. The good news is the new floor is 95% laid and is looking good, and the electrician is coming tonight to do the adjustments needed for the induction hob and also to tidy up the under unit lighting. So I'm hoping by tomorrow night I may have some proper cooking facilities again !

I managed about 3300 calories yesterday by hook and by crook, and hopefully can do the same again today !

Another dusting of snow here overnight, but it is already thawing ! :thumb:


----------



## mark_star

good on ya Greshie, where there's a will, there's a way. A little workout is better than none


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie :thumb: I finally found your journal (no-one can accuse me of being on the ball!!) - I have not read all five thousand pages, but have subbed to catch up on the work outs - not to mention kitchen and garage conversions!

Have a top one x


----------



## Greshie

Hi Jo ! welcome :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Morning luverleeeeee Greshie...have a great day, hope the kitchen is coming on well and you are seeing it all coming on now..it's very exciting.....I love kitchens....durrrrrrrp...I know, get a loife why don't I?..hahaha...xxx


----------



## Greshie

Thursday 24th January

Quick fly by

Another light bodyweight workout

*Squats* 1x50

*Lunges* 1x25

*Press Ups* 1x25

Still managing to consume between 3000/3300 calories a day

Kitchen coming along nicely, have some hopes all the major work will be finished by this weekend which means I can get back to Wendlers from Monday..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

if you're only doing light sessions at the moment but still consuming the same cals watch your tummy!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> if you're only doing light sessions at the moment but still consuming the same cals watch your tummy!


I've actually cut down on the cals a little ... as last week was consuming nearer 4000 on some days!

Dirk McQuickly !! wherever did you get that from? at least you wont be confused with anyone else on here now!


----------



## 25434

Afternoon Greshie...why do you need to watch your tummy? Does he mean that you will put weight on cos you're not buring it off? I'm a bit confused...

Take care you...x catch you for a chatter later...hope all is going well with the kitchen...


----------



## TECH

It's a pain when you've got work going on at home. House doesn't feel like your own until its finished.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Afternoon Greshie...why do you need to watch your tummy? Does he mean that you will put weight on cos you're not buring it off? I'm a bit confused...
> 
> Take care you...x catch you for a chatter later...hope all is going well with the kitchen...


Yes sort of , I'm not working out fully so am not using the calories ...



TECH said:


> It's a pain when you've got work going on at home. House doesn't feel like your own until its finished.


It is a pain ! and still no oven or hob tonight, but everything will be sorted by tomorrow evening


----------



## Mingster

I wouldn't worry about a few extra calories. It's only for one week and the extra energy should put you in good stead for next week


----------



## Greshie

Just a quick flyby ....

Handyman coming today to finish off bits and pieces (and tidy the garage which means I may be able to get back in it without falling over stuff lol)

Not huge anounts to do so hopefully should be able to get my ass back into gear later today...

... and talking about gear my test-e has yet to arrive


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 28th January*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five, Week Two, Day One *

*Military Press*

*warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins/pulls*

1x20 - Chins

1x20 - Pull

1x25 - Chins

1x20 - Pull

1x25 - Chins

*Notes*:- Found some energy just after 6:30 this evening when my handyman left, had a quick coffee and a boost bar then got to it. Nothing untowards to report other than in recent weeks I've been finishing off with some pushups, but I skipped these tonight, I'd had enough and needed my tea!

The major work on the kitchen is done now so everything can get back to normal. Diet has been a bit hit and miss over the last week, I weighed 72.9kg this evening though I'm sure at one stage last week I was over the 73kg mark.

Bolognese sauce and rice now ... and then chill ! . Deads tomorrow followed by a trip to Ikea for some finishing touches


----------



## mark_star

good on ya Greshie, back in the game


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> good on ya Greshie, back in the game


Cheers Mark  I shall sleep well tonight (I hope!)


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 29th January*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five, Week Two, Day Two - Deads *

*
*

*Deads*

*warmups*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*HLR's*

4x15

*Notes*:- A bit hard going this morning, not really in the mood so just got my head down and got on with it, really had to push myself to do the HLR's., but then the first week back after a break is always hard going for me, and the week off wasn't exactly relaxing either! Upped the G'd mornings slightly on the last set.

Was going to have a trip to ikea today but have postponed that till tomorrow, instead I'm going to get my haircut, and then sort through the remaining kitchen stuff still in the lounge and spare bedroom, then I'll know exactly what goodies I will need from Ikea 

Still no further forward regards getting a delivery of test-e ..........................


----------



## mark_star

that's a nice little session there Greshie, I'd find good mornings very hard after deads


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> that's a nice little session there Greshie, I'd find good mornings very hard after deads


Cheers Mark ....  I find the first set of G'd Mornings tough but then once everything loosens up I enjoy them, but then I never go completley to failure on the Deads as I see them as the 'strength training' element of the workout .... It's the HLR's I find hard going after the first set or so!


----------



## bluejoanna

Hiya Greshie!

Had to google "Good Mornings" - wowser - I never knew they were called that and i do em too - it really is a whole new language!

Glad your house is getting back to normal - but a trip to Ikea? Really? I hear some people never return.....:laugh: Good to see you back in the zone x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sorry to hear you've got to go to Ikea greshie. You have my sympathies.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie, well done on the training session...10 deads at 105kg?...blimming 'eck...that makes my head hurt just thinking about it...I don't think I'm ever going to get to 100kgs again....sigh...did it about 3 times and been going backwards ever since..hahaha...

and good news that the kitchen will nearly be done too and you can relax in your own home again.....

Take care ....


----------



## mark_star

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie, well done on the training session...10 deads at 105kg?...blimming 'eck...that makes my head hurt just thinking about it...I don't think I'm ever going to get to 100kgs again....sigh...did it about 3 times and been going backwards ever since..hahaha...
> 
> and good news that the kitchen will nearly be done too and you can relax in your own home again.....
> 
> Take care ....


that's enough of that defeatist talk, you did them before so......


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Greshie!
> 
> Had to google "Good Mornings" - wowser - I never knew they were called that and i do em too - it really is a whole new language!
> 
> Glad your house is getting back to normal - but a trip to Ikea? Really? I hear some people never return.....:laugh: Good to see you back in the zone x





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Sorry to hear you've got to go to Ikea greshie. You have my sympathies.


I nearly went on Sunday............................... but thought better of it ......................................

Midweek should be a great deal quieter

I hope!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie, well done on the training session...10 deads at 105kg?...blimming 'eck...that makes my head hurt just thinking about it...I don't think I'm ever going to get to 100kgs again....sigh...did it about 3 times and been going backwards ever since..hahaha...
> 
> and good news that the kitchen will nearly be done too and you can relax in your own home again.....
> 
> Take care ....





mark_star said:


> *that's enough of that defeatist talk, you did them before so......*


Exactly .... and you are not far off the 100kg threshold .......................


----------



## flinty90

hows tricks ya sexual entity X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> hows tricks ya sexual entity X


Yawning my head off tonight Flints .... feel completely shattered for some reason ....


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Yawning my head off tonight Flints .... feel completely shattered for some reason ....


LOL its only bloomin tuesday matey haha..

you had a rough time with kitchen fit etc ??? you eating enough ??


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> LOL its only bloomin tuesday matey haha..
> 
> you had a rough time with kitchen fit etc ??? you eating enough ??


Oh yes eating plenty... was busy helping with the kitchen so didn't get much relaxation over the last week and I hate living in a muddle, however overall the fit went very well and I shall be pleased with the result (once I've done the tiling!)


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...methinks the choccie puds you have been enjoying are thwarting your plans to be a superman, complete with pants over your head....or you could have been a bit dehydrated perhaps?....but also, when you have disruption all around you it does just make you wanna flop down at the end of the day..

Have a good Wednesday Greshie....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...methinks the choccie puds you have been enjoying are thwarting your plans to be a superman, complete with pants over your head....or you could have been a bit dehydrated perhaps?....but also, when you have disruption all around you it does just make you wanna flop down at the end of the day..
> 
> Have a good Wednesday Greshie....x


Morning Flubs ... yes I think you have a point ( about the disruption, I shall leave judgement on the Choco Pud until after I have the last one  ) I feel more lively this morning even though I sept in an awkward postion and woke up with a headache, which is now sorted with ibuprofen...

Off to Ikea very shortly .... should be quite nice day out as long as I don't get lost in Glasgow !


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> IKEA is a quality place. Used to work there. Super.


Yep it is indeed! managed to stick to my list and get everything I wanted... and was in and out, including a quick lunch, within an hour ... the benefits of going midweek! Satnav was a bit cranky at times when I followed the road signs and ignored it's instructions and the weather was pretty grotty!


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie....ikea trip sounds interesting.....I like the fact that you can top up your coffee as often as u like there.....haha..

Have a good day gresh...xxx


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 31st January*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five week Two day Three*

*
*

*Bench*

*warm ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

*DB Rows*

[email protected]

*DB Twist*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:*- Rather more in the zone this morning despite it blowing a gale outside. Took my time with plenty of rests between sets etc. Did an extra wee set after the superset to get the total reps at 57.5 up to 15. Have kept the weights on the assistance the same for about a month now, still finding them tough going towards the end of each set so am in two minds whether to up weight yet!

No sign of the Test appearing yet ..... 

Need to do a little bit of shopping, do a big cook of chilli and bolognese sauces for the freezer and then build and put up a plate rack I bought from Ikea yesterday. Will also get my B&Q You Can Do It DIY manual out and refresh my memory about tiling ... hoping to start the tiling tomorrow.


----------



## mark_star

well done young man, maybe time to push that assistance up a bit?


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> well done young man, maybe time to push that assistance up a bit?


Cheers Mark!

In two minds about upping the weight, though may well do so next week


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 1st February*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five Week Two Day Four*

*Squats*

*Warmups:- Ordinar*y

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets - box*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo's*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Calves*

[email protected] (I think)

*Notes:*- Ooph! this is always the toughest session of the week with lots of rests and intake of water between sets. I can't remember how many calf raises I did, whether it was 30 or 50 as I didn't jot the number down afterwards, target was 30 but I have a notion I did more. As usual had to split the squat superset ... knew there was more in the tank after 7 reps but I was struggling to raise the bar so had a rest for a couple of minutes and then did another 7. Kept the weights static on the Lunges, and upped slightly on the SLDL's, Sumo's and Calves.

The sky cleared during the session and I'm sure this improved my mood, I face the garage window and look out over the back garden, and clear blue skies always chear me up!

Haven't weighed myself for a couple of days but according to Myfitnesspal I'm generally hitting between 3000-4000 calories a day so theoretically should be well on the way towards its estimate of 79kg after five weeks, given this is my third week of tracking food intake I would expect to be a little further on than 73kg !  but any increase is better than no increase!

Now going to summon the energy to start tiling the kitchen!

Also need to chase my 'source' again


----------



## Mingster

Good work Greshie mate.

Things ticking along nicely here:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star

that's a really good session, nice amount of sets and reps. Legs are always hard and they should be.


----------



## Greshie

Cheers boys! 

Sat on the sofa wondering where the energy is going to come from to get moving ....

and I've run out of Burgen bread for my eggs ... except for the crusts, and I don't do crusts!


----------



## mark_star

come on Greshie crusts are for real men and they make your hair go curly


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> come on Greshie crusts are for real men and they make your hair go curly


 :lol:


----------



## TECH

Nice cals you're putting away there.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Nice cals you're putting away there.


I'm trying my best!


----------



## flinty90

good couple of sessions there greshman.... im dissapointed we havent had any new kitchen shots though lol X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> good couple of sessions there greshman.... im dissapointed we havent had any new kitchen shots though lol X


There will be some once the tiling has been finished!


----------



## 25434

morning Greshie...quick swoosh cos I'm a wash with businesss today...dinner party, people coming, cleaning, cooking..getting in a frazzle...lolol...big hugs to ya xxxx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> morning Greshie...quick swoosh cos I'm a wash with businesss today...dinner party, people coming, cleaning, cooking..getting in a frazzle...lolol...big hugs to ya xxxx


morning Flubs .... I'm gearing myself up for some tiling .... did about .5 of a metre yesterday before I decided I'd had enough!

Enjoy your day and your dinner party, and no more oven disasters :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 31st January*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Five week Two day Three*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> *warm ups*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working Sets*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *DB Bench*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *DB Rows*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *DB Twist*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:*- Rather more in the zone this morning despite it blowing a gale outside. Took my time with plenty of rests between sets etc. Did an extra wee set after the superset to get the total reps at 57.5 up to 15. Have kept the weights on the assistance the same for about a month now, still finding them tough going towards the end of each set so am in two minds whether to up weight yet!
> 
> No sign of the Test appearing yet .....
> 
> Need to do a little bit of shopping, do a big cook of chilli and bolognese sauces for the freezer and then build and put up a plate rack I bought from Ikea yesterday. Will also get my B&Q You Can Do It DIY manual out and refresh my memory about tiling ... hoping to start the tiling tomorrow.


start from the middle and work your way out!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> start from the middle and work your way out!


Actually I've started from known straight(ish) edges and worked my way back to the room corners (which are anything but straight!) Seems to have worked so far!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 4th February*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five Week Three - Day One*

*Military Press*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

*Chins/Pulls*

1x25 chin

1x25 pull

1x25 chin

1x24 pull

1x25 chin

*Pushups*

1x14

1x13

*Notes*:- Funny old day so far, bright sunshine one moment and then black as night and p1ssing down the next. Was very much in the zone this morning, rare for a Monday!. Powered through the Press and I think was less reliant on pushing up on the balls of my feet on the heavier sets (until the supersets anyway!) Did my usual naughty of doing a second short rep superset at the end just bacause I felt the energy!.

Dips were fairly straightforward, though form went out a couple of times, I'm going to have to jump to a 15kg plate on these I think. Pulls are getting easier too but as I say I don't have huge range of movement on these unless I want to concuss myself on the garage ceiling. Finished off with a couple of quick sets of pushups but was running out of energy by this time.

Kitchen well on the way to being finished, completed the tiling yesterday, the grouting doesn't look too bad, a couple of bits I need to go over today, and then I can begin the final redecoration - staining the woodwork and painting the walls.

My handymen are coming on Wednesday to fit a new back door in the garage, after which I can start sorting that out. I know where the Dip station can be located, but having massively overspent on the kitchen etc my finances need to recover so it will probably be a few months before I can afford to buy the new Dip Bars, I'm going to have wall mounted ones.

One good piece of news, I've heard from my source and he's obtained the brand of test I was after, so hopefully it will appear this week (fingers crossed)

Time for crossword and a rest, then some scrambled eggs, a trip to Tesco's to buy the stuff (like banana's and rice) I forgot to buy yesterday, then to Homebase to buy the paint, then get on with the Kitchen this afternoon!....


----------



## mark_star

looks like a good mornings work Greshie both mili press and dips seem to be going very well


----------



## chris27

Looking good greshie keep it up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Looking good greshie keep it up mate :thumbup1:


Thanks Chris  Can't believe I'm getting towards Month 6 of Wendlers!


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Thanks Chris  Can't believe I'm getting towards Month 6 of Wendlers!


yea time flies by .....are you sticking to that routine when ya started the test e ? If it ain't broke don't fix it as the saying goes :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Afternoon Greshie, I bought dip bars, would recommend you get ones that you can adjust the width, I made the mistake of fixed position. still worth having though.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Afternoon Greshie, I bought dip bars, would recommend you get ones that you can adjust the width, I made the mistake of fixed position. still worth having though.


Where did you get yours from?


----------



## George-Bean

ebay, about £25 quid(ish)



mine are similar to these, double up as a roman chair.

You could drill extra holes and use wingnuts to make the width adjustable.......


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...I started doing dips 2 weeks ago...can only do 3 on me own...and only about 8 on the machine..lol....makes my triceps ache like anything the next day..hahaha....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie...I started doing dips 2 weeks ago...can only do 3 on me own...and only about 8 on the machine..lol....makes my triceps ache like anything the next day..hahaha....x


They will get easier ...


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 5th February 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Five, Week Three, Day Two*

*Deads*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*
Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*HLR's*

3x15

*Notes*:- Not quite in the same space I was yesterday, possibly 2cms of snow didn't help! Pleased with the deads superset of 10x110, though by the end there was nothing left in the tank to do a naughty super superset!. I think I may be reaching a plateau with the G'd Mornings, could feel my lower back whinging on the last set at 60kg. Got to the third HLR set and had really had enough today so finished at three.

Weight seems to be stuck at around 73kg so am now going to make sure I'm more consistent hitting nearer the 4k calories a day mark.

Crossword, scrambled eggs, then painting the kitchen walls....


----------



## mark_star

10 at 110kg is excellent going mate, you must be very pleased


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> 10 at 110kg is excellent going mate, you must be very pleased


Yes I am, the max I've ever been able to do on Deads was [email protected] about six months ago, before I started Wendlers. I'm hoping with the gradual build up during the last six months I'll be able to burst through the 120kg barrier in a few months time, though I accept the number ofsuperset reps will probably be less. I suppose a lot depends on how much weight I can put on in that time and how much boost the test gives me (once it arrives  )


----------



## mark_star

you'll beat that no problem, 10 at 110, 4 at 120, easy job


----------



## 25434

Afternoon Greshie...it's cold here and snow is supposed to come BACK tomorrow...soddit.....lovely session there Gresh...I'm not keen on doing good mornings, not my fave at all...but really fab that your weights are going up...whoop whoop..xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Afternoon Greshie...it's cold here and snow is supposed to come BACK tomorrow...soddit.....lovely session there Gresh...I'm not keen on doing good mornings, not my fave at all...but really fab that your weights are going up...whoop whoop..xx


cheers Flubsey ... it's all but melted now ... though is dropping very cold so we might have a severe frost tonight..

Completely knackered, one coat on the kitchen walls and the second to do tomorrow ... have been in a mess for over two weeks now and am getting fed up! :sad:


----------



## TECH

110x10 deads is very nice. I'm surprised your MP is 40kg. Not knocking it of course but with the strength you've got for deads, dips and pull ups I'd have though the MP would be 50kg+ without much problem.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> 110x10 deads is very nice. I'm surprised your MP is 40kg. Not knocking it of course but with the strength you've got for deads, dips and pull ups I'd have though the MP would be 50kg+ without much problem.


Oh there is more in the tank for the MP, am pretty confident I shall hit 50kg in due course without too much bother


----------



## Greshie

Next training sessions will be Friday/Saturday.

My hadymen were due tomorrow to install a new back door in the garage, but they are now behind due to the weather and are coming on Thursday, so the gym will be out of action for most of the day. I could have trained tomorrow morning but really want to finish off painting the kitchen. I've been living in a muddle for over two weeks and it's now getting me down, the sooner I can get the kitchen finished the sooner I can get everything back to normal and the sooner my mood will improve :sad:


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> You'll be on top form after a few days hanging off also. You're coming along nicely!


Cheers KJ I hope so, I've got really tired these last few weeks with all the upheaval, and I put so much effort into my workouts it can catch up with me later in the day (as it's done today) and I start thinking I'm not making any progress .... but I know we all get times like this... so I just keep going ....


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Yeah I nearly bottled mine tonight because after legs these days I can literally barely walk - and that's with some deep tissue work done after the workout! BUT...I went in for it and really enjoyed it. Know I'll be sore in 12 hours again and then in a few weeks I'll be needing 2 or 3 days off to recover.
> 
> How's the work coming along? Nearly there?


Yes just another coat of paint on the walls and some little bits and pieces and that will be the kitchen done so I can put everything back - still have to paint the kitchen table and chairs but that wont cause huge amounts of disruption. New back door goes in on Thursday which means the garage will then be clear. Then I can start sorting out stuff to put on ebay, do a major sort out in the garage, and clean the house properly...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Cheers KJ I hope so, I've got really tired these last few weeks with all the upheaval, and I put so much effort into my workouts it can catch up with me later in the day (as it's done today) and I start thinking I'm not making any progress .... but I know we all get times like this... so I just keep going ....


awweee..Greshie...come on love...it will be all done soon and you will be so happy with the results and you can sit back with your wine and crosswords and feel great that you have a lovely new ktichen and workouts are back on track. Sometimes I think I'm not making progress too...in fact....it is actually true in my case...:laugh: listen Gresh...you should look back from when you started to where you are now, your pics, your stats, everything is showing that you ARE making progress and we all know it...and you do too....inside right? you're just having a bit of a sad on my friend...stick with it, this will pass...honestly it will...

Take care....hey? have a nice hot bath, relax, get your jim jams on, get nice and cosy on your sofa, read, listen to some good classical music and have something nice to eat.....tomorrows another day right?.....have a hug Gresh...((((((((((((o)))))))))))...xx


----------



## Greshie

Ahhhh Flubs, that's just what I needed, a bit of re-assurance and a hug!  x


----------



## Greshie

Training will be later today, there is still some work to do on the new back door ... at the moment my bench is covered in tools


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 8th February*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five, Week Three Day Three*

*
*

*Bench*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

DB Rows

[email protected]

*DB Twist*

[email protected]

*Notes:*- Well the new back door is in and has made a huge difference to the light coming into the back of the garage:-



Unfortunately I'm slightly overlooked by my neighbours at the back ... but never mind!

Tore into the bench, but a little disappointed I could only manage 1x5 on the superset, paused and then did another 1x5. Partly because of this I have stuck to the usual weights for the assistance. DB Bench was tough, but the rows were slightly easier, as were the DB twist thingys... I am near to upping the weights on these.

Legs tomorrow, hopefully first thing, though my sexy sparky is appearing at some stage tpo do something with the new fuse board ... hopefully he'll be later in the day!

Told today Test is due to appear sometime next week.... fingers crossed


----------



## Mingster

Give the neighbours an eyeful mate. Make their day:thumb:


----------



## mark_star

and no need to be disappointed with any of that mate, that's very solid, very solid indeed


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Give the neighbours an eyeful mate. Make their day:thumb:


Oh dear!!! don't do that Greshie, they'll be ringing the "feds" before you've had chance to explain that you always train in your undercrackers.......lolololol.....

Greshie...it's all gonna be fab........xxx


----------



## 25434

mark_star said:


> and no need to be disappointed with any of that mate, that's very solid, very solid indeed


yes...this!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 9th February*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five Week Three Day Four*

*Squats:-*

*Warmups:- Ordinary*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets - Box*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo's*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*Notes* Not the best of sessions this morning, am expecting the sexy sparky to appear sometime today to fiddle with some fuses, so was listening out for a text from him and wanted to get done and dusted before he might appear ( the fuse board is about 2 feet away from the power cage  ) and it's dreich weather. Had a few problems on the working sets of the squats driving back up from the bench, failed a couple of times on the first attempt duringthe [email protected] and then again on the superset which I split.. not sure whether it has something to do with breathing or what because I didn't find the bar especially heavy and I wasn't short of energy.

Upped the weight by approx 5kg on the lunges but only did 10 reps each set, there is more in the tank on those too. Remaining assistances weights upped slightly, but definitely could have done better!

Next week is deload week, always amazed how quickly these weeks come around! Now that the kitchen and back door is out of the way I will have the time to review the assistance exercises, month six might be the time to shake things up a bit. The door has cost more than I budgeted for which means the dip bars have been pushed even further back.

Today will do some washing (after S-Sparks has been) and also need to sweep the garage floor and start finding proper homes for some of the gardening equipment etc that at the moment is pile up in corners...

Tomorrow will be an ebay session ... cooker, old wine rack, some redundent kitchen paraphanalia...... and some rugs .....


----------



## Mingster

Some would use these setbacks as an excuse to slack off mate. We all know that that isn't you however, and that you'll be back stronger, and smarter, than ever:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star

well doesn't look too shabby to me mate and adding 5kg to lunges is extremely good going. Will be nice to recharge with your deload week and then push on again after


----------



## Greshie

Cheers boys .... it's comments like yours that helps keep me on track :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton

I've not popped in here for a while, mate. Looks like you're still going strong, good squatting!


----------



## Greshie

Monkey skeleton said:


> I've not popped in here for a while, mate. Looks like you're still going strong, good squatting!


I keep on going Monkey in the hope and expectation one day I'll get somewhere where i want to be !


----------



## TECH

You mind me of the horse in George Orwells 'Animal Farm'. You keep at it, always wanting to make steady progress and always working harder.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> You mind me of the horse in George Orwells 'Animal Farm'. You keep at it, always wanting to make steady progress and always working harder.


I rather hope the outcome will be better for me than for that horse!


----------



## Mingster

I never had Gresh pegged as an allegory for the Russian working classes:lol: :lol:

More a Renaissance Man to my way of thinking


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I never had Gresh pegged as an allegory for the Russian working classes:lol: :lol:
> 
> More a Renaissance Man to my way of thinking


Indeed Ming ... you are quite correct! I should have been a Medici !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Indeed Ming ... you are quite correct! I should have been a Medici !


Indeed

Would help with the finances no end:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Indeed
> 
> Would help with the finances no end:thumb:


That is for sure! at the moment I'm more like the proverbial church mouse!


----------



## TECH

Certainly not Russian working class, nor dim witted. Just the phrase 'I will work harder' sprang to mind.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 11th February*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five Week Four - Deload*

*Military Press*

*Warm Ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

*Chins-Pulls*

1x25 - chins

1x25 - Pull

2x25 - Chins

1x25 - Pull

*Pushups*

1x20

*Notes* Deload week so nothing much to comment about other than I must remember to step back far enough when doing the Military Press so I don't whack the control unit for the electric garage door! At some stage in the future I shall replace the up and over with an electric roller door and thus remove all the current rigging etc, at that point I can throw a partition wall across the garage to create separate utility/Gym and storage areas - but that is several years and probably more whacks down the line!

Kept the assistance weights/reps same as usual.

Quite a decent morning here, off out to lunch to my best mates parent's house on the coast which will be good, other than that not much planned today, still got some sorting out to do in the house.... keeping to the diet though am thinking of varying the shkes a bit...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I keep on going Monkey in the hope and expectation one day I'll get somewhere where i want to be !


and you will be Greshie..I have 100% faith in you for that.....x Happy Monday Gresh....


----------



## mark_star

good man Greshie, I bet that felt like bliss


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> good man Greshie, I bet that felt like bliss


It felt light for sure, especially on the main lift, and of course the assistance exercises were easier, other then the first set of Dips which really aggrevated my left wrist for some reason, though subsequent sets weren't a problem!


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...just checking in to see if all went well yesterday for you?...hope so...big hugs to ya...xxx catchya later for a chitter chatter...x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 12th February*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five Week Four - Deload - Day Two*

*
*

*Deads*

*Warmups:*-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*HLR's*

4x15

*Notes*:- A decent deload, again nothing much to report, extended the G'd mornings to 25 reps per set and found them quite straightforward, tried to concentrate on technioque on the deads!.

Still no sign of the Test, if it doesn't appear today will have to chase yet again  . Will be spending today trying to resurrect the laptop belonging to my best mates parents, they had a major issue on it which I managed to make worse yesterday, so have brought it back with me to try to sort out :cursing: . Have a dinner date early this evening, though I'm half expecting it to be cancelled. Otherwise it's a nice day ... though very cold!

Next session Thursday!


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Greshie! Only found out today what "Good Mornings" are - turns out I have been doing em for some time! All your work outs are looking great - you must be chuffed with yourself....And dinner date tonight.....do tell! x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Greshie! Only found out today what "Good Mornings" are - turns out I have been doing em for some time! All your work outs are looking great - you must be chuffed with yourself....And dinner date tonight.....do tell! x


I'll tell after dinner ! :wink:


----------



## bluejoanna

Gawd, I am excited for you - I must start to get out more!! Seriously though, I hope it goes well x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Gawd, I am excited for you - I must start to get out more!! Seriously though, I hope it goes well x


Thank you! Actually I'm completely unexcited ... past experience has taught me never to expect very much...


----------



## bluejoanna

Don't be so defeatist man! Whatever happens, just go with the thought that you are having a night out...and you may make a new friend.......or not, but you have not got anything to lose eh?

If all else fails, and it is totally disastrous, with your epic workouts, I am sure you will be able to shimmy your way through the bathroom window and scarper!!


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Don't be so defeatist man! Whatever happens, just go with the thought that you are having a night out...and you may make a new friend.......or not, but you have not got anything to lose eh?
> 
> If all else fails, and it is totally disastrous, with your epic workouts, I am sure you will be able to shimmy your way through the bathroom window and scarper!!


 :lol: oh I shall go with an open mind!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Morning Greshie,

Good to see your still going well and looking good your progress. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Morning Greshie,
> 
> Good to see your still going well and looking good your progress. Keep it up mate.


Cheers Matt, thanks for dropping by ! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Thank you! Actually I'm completely unexcited ... past experience has taught me never to expect very much...


My dear dear Greshie....I agree to some extent.however, if you don't expect much then sometimes you reap the highest rewards...I truly hope this is the case for you..but if not, then it was never to be in the first place and the right person for you is still to find...take care, stay safe and know that my fervent warmest wishes are with you. Oll...x


----------



## TECH

Come on then time to tell all...


----------



## bluejoanna

TECH said:


> Come on then time to tell all...


Maybe he never made it home.....


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...xxx have a lovely day....ya know...


----------



## TECH

bluejoanna said:


> Maybe he never made it home.....


Dirty stop out.


----------



## mark_star

late night workout :thumb:


----------



## gibubu

Any pics update?


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Come on then time to tell all...





bluejoanna said:


> Maybe he never made it home.....





TECH said:


> Dirty stop out.





mark_star said:


> late night workout :thumb:


Ha ha ha!

I was in bed by my usual time of 10:30 and alone !

met up mid afternoon for a drink and a bite to eat, very nice guy, but not really "me", he has invited himeself round to dinner next Friday evening, but will be on the last bus home that is for sure!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...xxx have a lovely day....ya know...


Morning Flubs ... cold and snowy here :sad:


----------



## bluejoanna

He sounds keen Greshie - you will have to keep your chastity belt on! Although, perhaps he has heard that you have a new kitchen and all he really wants is just a good meal......:lol:x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> He sounds keen Greshie - you will have to keep your chastity belt on! Although, perhaps he has heard that you have a new kitchen and all he really wants is just a good meal......:lol:x


 :lol:

He enjoys cooking ... which is a bit of a worry!


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> I was in bed by my usual time of 10:30 and alone !
> 
> met up mid afternoon for a drink and a bite to eat, very nice guy, but not really "me", he has invited himeself round to dinner next Friday evening, but will be on the last bus home that is for sure!


Oh come on, so 'he's not you'. He'll do for the meanwhile though? 'Very nice guy, cooks', if you don't give it a try you'll never know. If you decide not to then send him down my way, he can safely keep my wife company while I'm on nights!


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Oh come on, so 'he's not you'. He'll do for the meanwhile though? 'Very nice guy, cooks', if you don't give it a try you'll never know. If you decide not to then send him down my way, he can safely keep my wife company while I'm on nights!


I've been through the 'any port in a storm' scenario and it's not worth it so it'll be no more than a friendship as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 14th February 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers;- Month Five, Week Four, Day Three - Deload*

*Bench*

*Warmups:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

*DB Twist Press*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- All good, deloaded on everything today. Quite a nice sunny morning, and most of the snow has gone, went to put the bin out a few minutes ago and I could feel some heat in the sun ... spring is on it's way (hopefully!)

Weighed myself last night and I was just over 74kg ... so going in the right direction!

Drew up a list of things 'to do' last night, so better motivate myself to get some of them done! lol


----------



## bluejoanna

What is this "sun" you speak of.....x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> What is this "sun" you speak of.....x


It's a yellow disk that can fleetingly be sen in the sky sometimes!


----------



## TECH

Greshie said:


> It's a yellow disk that can fleetingly be sen in the sky sometimes!


I honestly didn't think the sun existed past the midlands. Every time I've been up the M6 it just disappears between Blackpool and Carlise.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> I honestly didn't think the sun existed past the midlands. Every time I've been up the M6 it just disappears between Blackpool and Carlise.


ah that's The Lakes ..... it's rare there.... but I am just a wee bit further north from Carlisle ....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 15th February 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Five Week Four Day Four - Deload *

*Squats*

*Warmups - Ordinary*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*
Working Sets - Box*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumos*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Calves*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Lovely sunny morning here, though there is a little frost. All good on the final deload session of the week, deloaded on everthing including assistance, still found the lunges tough even so!

Month six starts next week, hopefully this weekend I shall find the time to review the assistance exercises, will probably keep the chins, pulls and Dips, good mornings, and the legs but will possibly change the HLR's and the Bench assistances, to what I don't know yet, will have to read up what Mr Wendler says!.

I am hoping the Test turns up soon, it keeps on being promised. I've got to the stage where I do need a little boost to help me along ! If it doesn't I may have to find the money and resort to another PH cycle

Ah well Crossword, scrambled eggs, then Homebase to return some unwanted stuff, and possibly wash the car!

have a good day all


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Greshie....happy weekend to ya....but.....but.....I'm a bit concerned.....

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GARAGE TIDYING????????

Wft? just what is greshie mansions coming to?....lord!

Hey Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrshie....have a lovely weekend...I've just had a really nice glass of red wine, very smooth....and looking forward to my 9 o clock cuppa tea and then an early night...feeling a bit pooped....take care now...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo lovely Greshie....happy weekend to ya....but.....but.....I'm a bit concerned.....
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GARAGE TIDYING????????
> 
> Wft? just what is greshie mansions coming to?....lord!
> 
> Hey Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrshie....have a lovely weekend...I've just had a really nice glass of red wine, very smooth....and looking forward to my 9 o clock cuppa tea and then an early night...feeling a bit pooped....take care now...x


Nope garage is relatively tidy (except for the oly bar plates scattered all over the floor from my workout this morning!) However another tip pile is slowely being assembled, and if I get to do any gardening this weekend then there will be more rubbish destined for the tip!

Enjoy the rest of your evening  xx


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 18th February*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Six, Week One, Day One*

*Military Press*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins/Pulls*

1x25 - Chins

1x25 - Pulls

1x25 - Chins

1x25 - Pulls

1x25 - Chins

*Notes:*- A nice sunny though frosty morning so woke up in a fairly good mood and more or less sailed through the workout with appropriate rests between sets; A bright sunny morning does seem to make a huge difference to my mood and attitude as I've mentioned before. As usual had to use the balls of my feet on the final sets of the Military Press to get the drive up. Increased the reps on the last sets of the Dips and also managed to do 2x25 on the pulls. I am now wondering whether I should reduce the sets and increase the reps on these, eg do say 2x50...

Not much on today, need to go shopping at some point, and also parcel up a couple of items I sold on ebay last night. Would like to get out into the garden but frost has yet to clear.

Still seem to be no futher forward getting Test-e delivered ... it keeps on being promised !


----------



## 25434

Nice one there Greshie...your workout looks much neater than mine...hummm......how very annoying of you...hahahaha....have a luverleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee day Greshie..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Nice one there Greshie...your workout looks much neater than mine...hummm......how very annoying of you...hahahaha....have a luverleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee day Greshie..x


That's because I'm generally a neat person who takes their bit of paper into the gym  ......... mentioning no names


----------



## bluejoanna

You even write your work outs neatly and concisely Greshie......Even I can understand them! x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 19th February 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Six, Week One, Day Two*

*Deads*

*Warmups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Good Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Situps*

1x30

*Ez Bar Curls*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Another very frosty morning with clear blue skies, not sure I was quite in the same zone as yesterday but just got on with it!. Not sure I'm going low enough on the G'd Mornings though the last set was better, possibly flexibility issues and the bar tends to roll a bit on the lighter weights whcih is not comfortable. Swopped the HLR's for situps, not that there is the remotest sign of an ab through the tummy blub. Finsished off with some ez-bar curls which were a nice wind down, gave up at 40 reps, will go a bit heavier on these next time.

Doctor's this morning then not much on ... if the frost clears I may get out into the garden again tbis afternoon


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> That's because I'm generally a neat person who takes their bit of paper into the gym  ......... mentioning no names


My dearest Gershie...one doesn't know WHAT one means..... :whistling: :laugh:

Have a lovely day....and nice workout again ....pft....would love to have a workout with you...hahahaha...i can see the scene now...me dashing all about the place, weights and bars falling about all around me and you cowering in a corner, exhausted and slowly edging towards the door in an attempt to escape..hahahahahaha....xxxx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> My dearest Gershie...one doesn't know WHAT one means..... :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> Have a lovely day....and nice workout again ....pft....would love to have a workout with you...hahahaha...i can see the scene now...me dashing all about the place, weights and bars falling about all around me and you cowering in a corner, exhausted and slowly edging towards the door in an attempt to escape..hahahahahaha....xxxx


:laugh: saying to everyone else cowering with me "She's not with me .... honest ! "

Tell you what though we'd show those bicep boys a thing or two !


----------



## 25434

We most certainly would!...hahahaha...x


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..have a great day...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie..have a great day...x


Morning , no training for me today!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 21st Fenbruary 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Six, Week One, Day Three*

*Bench*

*Warmups:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

*Push ups*

1x20

1x19

*Notes:*- Glorious sunny morning here and very little frost. Cracked on with the session, bench fine though the last reps on the superset were a bit of a struggle. The DB Bench was a little tough towards the end, Rows were fine, swopped the twist press for some push ups, didn't quite manage 20 reps on the second set, hoping to build up on these.

weight is still hanging round the 74.4kg mark ... and mostly round my waist I reckon, however a few of my fitted shirts are now a bit tight around my shoulders, so will be going to the charity shop!

The Test-e has now been promised for tomorrow (or saturday) ... we shall see! If it does arrive I shall be going straight into a blast.

Shopping for my self invited dinner date tomorrow night  then later on will do a little tiggling in the garden!


----------



## mark_star

glad it's going well Greshie, bet you can't wait for the test e


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> glad it's going well Greshie, bet you can't wait for the test e


Indeed I can't ... been waiting for it for weeks ! but will only believe it once it's here !


----------



## TECH

I can tell you're really hanging on for this test e now. When you get it I can see you going into over drive and smashing the weights.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> I can tell you're really hanging on for this test e now. When you get it I can see you going into over drive and smashing the weights.


you are right there !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 22nd February 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Six, Week One, Day Four*

*Squats*

*Warmups - ordinary*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets - Box*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Lunges*

[email protected]

*SLDL *

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Front Squats*

[email protected]

*Calves*

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Hmmm not in quite the same place as yesterday, went nice and low on the squat warmups but a little disappointed with the working superset - did 2x5, my breathing went out of sync for some reason, and although I didn't find the bar heavy, I did find it difficult get back off the bench. Lunges got progressively more difficult as usual. Have swopped the sumo's for front squats as a change, used the crossed arms technique to hold the bar and found it uncomfortable, the squats themselves weren't a problem and I kept nice and vertical. Will perservere with these for a few weeks to see if my hold with the bar improves, if not I shall have to think of something else. Finished off with a quick calves set.

Allegedly the Test should be arriving tomorrow.............................................................. I'm not holding my breath!

Dinner tonight although my dinner date has not yet confirmed when he will be pitching up 

*Menu*

Piedmont Roasted Red Peppers

Fast Roast Tenderloin of Pork with Rosemary and Caramelised Apples, Roast Potatoes and Purple Sprouting

Baked Fruit Compote

All courtesy of Delia :thumb:

In the meantime .... the Friday Crossword and chilling


----------



## Beklet

Well if he doesn't want it, I'll have it - yummy!!!

Sorry been a bit awol, had nothing to write although I got to the allotment. Parsnips were pitiful though - and it's about time to plant them again!!!


----------



## mark_star

breathing out of sync a bit but no worry, still moved the weight. Looks like it's all going as it should.

Hope all the good food doesn't go to waste


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> Well if he doesn't want it, I'll have it - yummy!!!
> 
> Sorry been a bit awol, had nothing to write although I got to the allotment. Parsnips were pitiful though - and it's about time to plant them again!!!


  more than welcome

Yes I saw the pics, thought it was a bit of a sorry crop ... (but last year was a bad year for anything really!)

and as for the overgrown state of things :nono:


----------



## Beklet

Ha, that's nothing. No dig this year - for the bits I can get away with - hurrah for plastic sheeting!!


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> breathing out of sync a bit but no worry, still moved the weight. Looks like it's all going as it should.
> 
> Hope all the good food doesn't go to waste


Yes I suppose so, but the inefficient breathing definitely didn't help matters, was able to do 2x7 on week two last month, though the lead up sets on those were only 3 reps per set rather than 5.... I would have hoped to be able to do 2x7 again ....

I shall be extremely p1ssed off if he cancels at the last minute......


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> *I shall be extremely p1ssed off if he cancels at the last minute*......


Mmmmmmm - surely its not that far from Dumfries to Suffolk.......I'll eat your food - you know, only to help you out you understand :whistling: Nice session there Greshie x


----------



## nogger

Hi Gresh...took me a good few weeks doing front squat to feel right...bar placement,cross arms,Olympic style or lifting straps..I went with cross arms tried the others way but felt wrong for me...Keep at them they are the best for quads..problem with back squats people put so much weight on and ends up doing a good morning come squat type thing..You can't cheat with front squat, you do you die..well hurt your self i should say.

The sweep on my quads since adding them full time has been one of the best moves i made, so glad i didn't stop and keep persisting till it all clicked.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Hi Gresh...took me a good few weeks doing front squat to feel right...bar placement,cross arms,Olympic style or lifting straps..I went with cross arms tried the others way but felt wrong for me...Keep at them they are the best for quads..problem with back squats people put so much weight on and ends up doing a good morning come squat type thing..You can't cheat with front squat, you do you die..well hurt your self i should say.
> 
> The sweep on my quads since adding them full time has been one of the best moves i made, so glad i didn't stop and keep persisting till it all clicked.


Cheers Nog! I've read front squats are good for quads which is why I am having a go .... so I shall perservere


----------



## mark_star

bluejoanna said:


> Mmmmmmm - surely its not that far from Dumfries to Suffolk.......I'll eat your food - you know, only to help you out you understand :whistling: Nice session there Greshie x


i could pop over with some of my raw cabbage and broccoli if you like


----------



## bluejoanna

mark_star said:


> i could pop over with some of my raw cabbage and broccoli if you like


You don't know me very well @mark_star!!! Cabbage and broc on a Friday is a complete no no to me!! x


----------



## mark_star

bluejoanna said:


> You don't know me very well @mark_star!!! Cabbage and broc on a Friday is a complete no no to me!! x


i have them tues, weds and thurs as well so plenty of scope


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> i could pop over with some of my raw cabbage and broccoli if you like


hmmm cabbage and broccali fall into my "worthy but dull" category !


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> hmmm cabbage and broccali fall into my "worthy but dull" category !


mine too, but some things just have to be done, especially when there is a belly to get rid of!


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> mine too, but some things just have to be done, especially when there is a belly to get rid of!


Hmmm I'm trying to gain weight at the moment so have had to embrace my belly  life's a b1tch at times!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie!! Missed this mate, Subd. U turned to the dark side yit


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> Greshie!! Missed this mate, Subd. U turned to the dark side yit


That Jan (and thank you for subbing  ) is a long and tortuous story ... Darkness has been approaching for the last month or so, but has not yet managed to arrive  I still live in hope!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Friday 22nd February 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Six, Week One, Day Four*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> *Warmups - ordinary*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working Sets - Box*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *Lunges*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *SLDL *
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Front Squats*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Hmmm not in quite the same place as yesterday, went nice and low on the squat warmups but a little disappointed with the working superset - did 2x5, my breathing went out of sync for some reason, and although I didn't find the bar heavy, I did find it difficult get back off the bench. Lunges got progressively more difficult as usual. Have swopped the sumo's for front squats as a change, used the crossed arms technique to hold the bar and found it uncomfortable, the squats themselves weren't a problem and I kept nice and vertical. Will perservere with these for a few weeks to see if my hold with the bar improves, if not I shall have to think of something else. Finished off with a quick calves set.
> 
> Allegedly the Test should be arriving tomorrow.............................................................. I'm not holding my breath!
> 
> Dinner tonight although my dinner date has not yet confirmed when he will be pitching up
> 
> *Menu*
> 
> Piedmont Roasted Red Peppers
> 
> Fast Roast Tenderloin of Pork with Rosemary and Caramelised Apples, Roast Potatoes and Purple Sprouting
> 
> Baked Fruit Compote
> 
> All courtesy of Delia :thumb:
> 
> In the meantime .... the Friday Crossword and chilling


How you going with the front squats Gresh? I think I'm going to add them to my routine in place of deads, due to my ongoing back problems. Loving the menu BTW.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> How you going with the front squats Gresh? I think I'm going to add them to my routine in place of deads, due to my ongoing back problems. Loving the menu BTW.


First attempt at Fronties yesterday, the position of the bar felt very uncomfortable but the squats themselves were fine. In fact oly bar weight alone is too low for me to get any real benefit, but I shall have to stick at that weight until I feel comfortable with the bar...


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Greshie! I am going to watch a vid of front squats and talk to my geezer at the gym as everyone on here seems to rate em - let me know how you find them. I know form is key and you are doing it very sensibly..

More importantly - how was last nights dinner.....I showed the OH your menu, and he is a keen cook himself and was very impressed! x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Greshie! I am going to watch a vid of front squats and talk to my geezer at the gym as everyone on here seems to rate em - let me know how you find them. I know form is key and you are doing it very sensibly..
> 
> More importantly - how was last nights dinner.....I showed the OH your menu, and he is a keen cook himself and was very impressed! x


Will do BJ !

It was very pleasant, it seems Piedmont Roast Peppers are a favourite (he knew what they were as soon as I dished them up!) shame I forgot the final touch of the basil leaves, first time I'd ever made them and have to say was impressed! The fast roast pork is one of my stalwart dishes, easy to do and very tasty.. All the recipes were courtesy of Delia needless to say!

He was very good company, though I sent him home at the end of the night, we are meeting up on Tuesday evening in Town for a fish supper and I've said he can bring his toothbrush, although long term I don't think there is anything in it.... as I've already said in the Straight thread I really need some one who is interested in the gym, and he isn't for sure !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> That Jan (and thank you for subbing  ) is a long and tortuous story ... Darkness has been approaching for the last month or so, but has not yet managed to arrive  I still live in hope!


awww sh!temare mate...just a shyte source?


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> Will do BJ !
> 
> It was very pleasant, it seems Piedmont Roast Peppers are a favourite (he knew what they were as soon as I dished them up!) shame I forgot the final touch of the basil leaves, first time I'd ever made them and have to say was impressed! The fast roast pork is one of my stalwart dishes, easy to do and very tasty.. All the recipes were courtesy of Delia needless to say!
> 
> He was very good company, though I sent him home at the end of the night, we are meeting up on Tuesday evening in Town for a fish supper and I've said he can bring his toothbrush, although long term I don't think there is anything in it.... as I've already said in the Straight thread I really need some one who is interested in the gym, and he isn't for sure !


oh you saucy devil :devil2:


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> awww sh!temare mate...just a shyte source?


Shall we just say one who has had a few supply problems recently (so I've been led to believe!) I should know early next week if the source is shyte!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 28th February 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Six, Week Two, Day One*

*Military Press*

*warmups:*-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*Dips*

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Chins/Pulls*

1x25 - Chin

1x20 - Pull

1x25 - Chin

1x20 - Pull

1x25 - Chin

*Notes:*- It has turned into a lovely sunny morning so flew through the first workout of the week though didn't quite achieve the same number of reps on the assiatance as I did last week. Mliltary Press fine, though failed on the 11th rep of the superset, still have to push up a bit from my feet which is not good form. I've made a note to increase the Dips to 15kg next week. Didn't manage 25 reps on the pulls this week.

Hoping it warms up a bit today as it would be nice to get out into the garden later, and the buyer of the old cooker is coming this afternoon to pick it up. In the meantime will spend an hour or so on the crossword... and it's D day as far as the Test-e is concerned ... will it appear or not I wonder


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Monday 28th February 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Six, Week Two, Day One*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> *warmups:*-
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Working sets*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Assistance*
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Chins/Pulls*
> 
> 1x25 - Chin
> 
> 1x20 - Pull
> 
> 1x25 - Chin
> 
> 1x20 - Pull
> 
> 1x25 - Chin
> 
> *Notes:*- It has turned into a lovely sunny morning so flew through the first workout of the week though didn't quite achieve the same number of reps on the assiatance as I did last week. Mliltary Press fine, though failed on the 11th rep of the superset, still have to push up a bit from my feet which is not good form. I've made a note to increase the Dips to 15kg next week. Didn't manage 25 reps on the pulls this week.
> 
> Hoping it warms up a bit today as it would be nice to get out into the garden later, and the buyer of the old cooker is coming this afternoon to pick it up. In the meantime will spend an hour or so on the crossword... and it's D day as far as the Test-e is concerned ... will it appear or not I wonder


well...?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well...?


Nope!

But allegedly it will be this week .... in the meantime I have stumbled across a more reliable source ....


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...have a great dayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...it's dull, grey and raining here and it makes me feel a bit bleurrrrrrrgh....could do with some berluddie sun....take care luverleee Gresh...xx


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 26th February 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers, Month Six, Week Two, Day two*

*Deads*

*Warmups:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*G'd Mornings*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sit Ups*

1x45

*Notes*:- A bit later getting going this morning, but another lovely day, though frosty. Happy with the deads, I use straps on the working sets which take a great deal of pressure off my hands, in the superset the pauses between the reps got longer towards the end and I noticed I was not locking out on the final reps either. First reps of the G'd Mornings are always a bit ropey until I get flexible. Not sure about the situps, whether they are a good assistance or not, and also wanted to do 50 reps but caved in at 45! .

Not huge amounts planned for today, am going through the slats of the vertical blind in my lounge, taking them off and soaking them in diluted bleach to get rid of staining and mould... has worked on two I tried yesterday , so am doing them in batches of five today... they've been soak for an hour so far and still some way to go! Need to go to Tesco's at some point and also to the bank to deposit the cash received for my cooker yesterday.

Fish supper tonight has been postponed because he is very busy at work ... however I have some Tesco's Finest CodFish Cakes with melting Middles in the freezer so mam going to have those for lunch ... we all need a melting middle every now and again!


----------



## mark_star

i was waiting to see what you were doing today, deads look good and good mornings are excellent at 15 reps :clap:


----------



## 25434

Greshie...melting middles....hahahaha...my middle melted all over the place a long time ago and hasn't moved since...apart from the constant wibberling when I move...lol....x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 28th February 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Six Week Two Day Three*

*Bench*

*Warm Ups*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Working Sets*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Assistance*

*DB Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*DB Row*

[email protected]

*Push ups*

2x20

*Notes*:- all good this morning  Another lovely sunny blue sky, really in the zone with quite alot of energy which was a change from yesterday when I felt a bit [email protected] all day. On the bench made sure I paused at at bottom and top, pleased with the superset though struggled towards the end a bit. Increased the weight slightly on the DB Bench hence the lower rep ranges. Kept the Rows as last week and finished off with 2 sets of pushups .

Another lovely day here, am going to hang around the house until 1pm in case I get a delivery  , then off to pick up another parcel form the post office ( replacement adapter for my laptop) and make a trip to the tip. This morning when it warms up a bit more I shall clean the windows.

Have a good day and thanks for reading xx


----------



## mark_star

morning Greshie, all going very well there. DB bench reps looking a bit high, there's some scope to increase the weight there IMO


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> morning Greshie, all going very well there. DB bench reps looking a bit high, there's some scope to increase the weight there IMO


You are possibly right there Mark actually ....


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> You are possibly right there Mark actually ....


I was thinking the same greshie up the weight and go for 8 to 10 reps


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> morning Greshie, all going very well there. DB bench reps looking a bit high, there's some scope to increase the weight there IMO





chris27 said:


> I was thinking the same greshie up the weight and go for 8 to 10 reps


Ok then boys next week I shall do


----------



## biglbs

Hi mate,looking good in here,i recon you will need a lot more weight very soon


----------



## Greshie

Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Well my second source has come up trumps and delivered this morning

and I've done my first pin.... 1ml BSI test e

... and I have to say it was all fairly straight forward

I bought a little step by step guide with all the paraphanalia one has to have ..

warmed the vial in some tepid water, drew with the green, swapped it for a blue, swabbed the area to inject - upper outer quadrant of my bum - and I was surprised how easily the needle went in, then injected slowly, don't think I shook at at all, didn't aspirate thought it would be difficult given the position I was in, and anyway I shouldn't be anywhere near any arteries etc. A little blood when I withdrew the needle but a swab of cotton wool soon sorted that, a little bit of a massage and all the debris put into the sharps bin.

And that was that... feeling a little sore in the area I injected, feels a bit like a bruise, but no evident swelling or hobbling around as some people have reported....

Chicken and some wilted cabbage for lunch (wilted because it's been hanging round the fridge for longer than desirable) then off to get my new power adapter ...


----------



## chris27

Happy days at @Greshie sounds like it went well bet your glad to get started  hopefully pip wont be to bad you might get a bit with it being your first jab but fingers crossed it wont be to bad .......will be interesting to see how you get on


----------



## Mingster

Well done Gresh. A very sensible - as always - attitude to jabbing. You'll be fine with the aspiration as there are no veins large enough to cause you any problems in that area. Best of luck with your foray into 'assistance'.


----------



## JANIKvonD

superb mate..first jab as in EVER? have some reps buddy from 1 immortal to another :thumbup1:

re- asppiration...iv hit a vain a couple times with doing glutes. 1 of the times i actually injected a bit into 1 and had a coughing fit for about an hour (straight to the lungs) not nice at all mate.


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> superb mate..first jab as in EVER? have some reps buddy from 1 immortal to another :thumbup1:
> 
> re- asppiration...iv hit a vain a couple times with doing glutes. 1 of the times i actually injected a bit into 1 and had a coughing fit for about an hour (straight to the lungs) not nice at all mate.


Yep first jab EVER ! ... and thank you for your reps 

Cheek is still feeling slightly bruised but not as bad as it was


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Yep first jab EVER ! ... and thank you for your reps
> 
> Cheek is still feeling slightly bruised but not as bad as it was


Just wait till tomorrow :lol:


----------



## nogger

We have lift off....Great couple of workouts there Mr G...


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..have a lovely weekend..xx


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 1st March 2013*

*
*

*
Wendlers Month Six, Week Two, Day Four*

disaster i had to drop the bar on the box squats and have wrenched my wrists


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> *Friday 1st March 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Six, Week Two, Day Four*
> 
> disaster i had to drop the bar on the box squats and have wrenched my wrists


shytemare mate, how bad is it? i know u gays have a tendancy to overreact to small things 

hows the erse? (from the jab i mean) (the steroid injection i mean)(the intra muscular jab).....i give up


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> shytemare mate, how bad is it? i know u gays have a tendancy to overreact to small things
> 
> hows the erse? (from the jab i mean) (the steroid injection i mean)(the intra muscular jab).....i give up


i cant grip very well and dont have much range of movement its quite painful . **** is ok lol


----------



## TECH

What awful timing mate. You had it looked at?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Friday 1st March 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Six, Week Two, Day Four*
> 
> disaster i had to drop the bar on the box squats and have wrenched my wrists


How did that happen mate? Bailing out of a failed lift is something that is a skill in itself. The golden rule is that once a lift starts to go wrong, then let it and bail out immediately. Trying to correct a failing lift is guaranteed to result in an injury.

Hope it's a short term problem. Injuries are part and parcel of the process but, hopefully, won't sideline you for long.


----------



## Greshie

have been in a&e most of the afternoon. have broken both wrists going back in tomorrow to have one of the wrists re-aligned and plaster casts put on. will be in plaster for six weeks..... 

It was the last rep on the superst, i felt i could do one more but when i sat down on the bench i couldn't get back up again tried a couple more times but no. so had no option but to drop the bar and unfortunately just didn't do it properly and my wrists bent back.....


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> have been in a&e most of the afternoon. have broken both wrists going back in tomorrow to have one of the wrists re-aligned and plaster casts put on. will be in plaster for six weeks.....
> 
> It was the last rep on the superst, i felt i could do one more but when i sat down on the bench i couldn't get back up again tried a couple more times but no. so had no option but to drop the bar and unfortunately just didn't do it properly and my wrists bent back.....


really sorry to here this greshie couldn't of happen at any worse a time feel for ya just take it easy you ll be back at it in know time . :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> have been in a&e most of the afternoon. have broken both wrists going back in tomorrow to have one of the wrists re-aligned and plaster casts put on. will be in plaster for six weeks.....
> 
> It was the last rep on the superst, i felt i could do one more but when i sat down on the bench i couldn't get back up again tried a couple more times but no. so had no option but to drop the bar and unfortunately just didn't do it properly and my wrists bent back.....


ffs mate!!! gutting


----------



## Mingster

Sounds awful mate.

Best wishes and here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## nogger

Blinking hell Gresh,Like Ming said hope you have a plain speedy recovery.

Take care mate.x


----------



## 25434

Greshie....FFS! I just rushed over from straight ism to see what u did....oh dear...gresh....I feel so bad for you, I really do...you poor luv...I just don't know what to say, I really don't...I only just saw this as I've had my own troubles today so didn't get round so much....oh lawwwwd!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Greshie....FFS! I just rushed over from straight ism to see what u did....oh dear...gresh....I feel so bad for you, I really do...you poor luv...I just don't know what to say, I really don't...I only just saw this as I've had my own troubles today so didn't get round so much....oh lawwwwd!


it'll sort itself out Flubs everything does eventually ... i think it's all catching up with me a bit now though....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> it'll sort itself out Flubs everything does eventually ... i think it's all catching up with me a bit now though....


Keep a positive head on mate. On the bright side your legs will be massive by the time ur mended


----------



## flinty90

hope your ok greshman, just popping in to show support , have a super dooper weekend my only male lover on the whoooole site lol xx


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Wow, really sorry Greshie, that's awful. Hope it's not too debilitating outside the gym. Like others have said, try to keep positive, any lost performance will come back very quickly once you're better.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Well my second source has come up trumps and delivered this morning
> 
> and I've done my first pin.... 1ml BSI test e
> 
> ... and I have to say it was all fairly straight forward
> 
> I bought a little step by step guide with all the paraphanalia one has to have ..
> 
> warmed the vial in some tepid water, drew with the green, swapped it for a blue, swabbed the area to inject - upper outer quadrant of my bum - and I was surprised how easily the needle went in, then injected slowly, don't think I shook at at all, didn't aspirate thought it would be difficult given the position I was in, and anyway I shouldn't be anywhere near any arteries etc. A little blood when I withdrew the needle but a swab of cotton wool soon sorted that, a little bit of a massage and all the debris put into the sharps bin.
> 
> And that was that... feeling a little sore in the area I injected, feels a bit like a bruise, but no evident swelling or hobbling around as some people have reported....
> 
> Chicken and some wilted cabbage for lunch (wilted because it's been hanging round the fridge for longer than desirable) then off to get my new power adapter ...


Well done Gresh! I'll be watching with interest as I toy with the idea...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> have been in a&e most of the afternoon. have broken both wrists going back in tomorrow to have one of the wrists re-aligned and plaster casts put on. will be in plaster for six weeks.....
> 
> It was the last rep on the superst, i felt i could do one more but when i sat down on the bench i couldn't get back up again tried a couple more times but no. so had no option but to drop the bar and unfortunately just didn't do it properly and my wrists bent back.....


Mate that's terrible news. I'm sorry. First thing, sort your diet and drop a few hundred calories and do some cardio. When I was injured in the latter part of last year I never got round to it. Was feeling miserable, still ate if I was training and didn't do any cardio. Put on a stone in about 2 months. And not a good stone. Keep us posted. We're all rooting for you.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...hope today isn't too awful for you luv....take care....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

How they today mate ....pish no doubt


----------



## flinty90

sh1t greshie just read your wrists are broke :crying: as horrible as that is mate you got to look on bright side

at least you can still type ok with your penis XX


----------



## flinty90

HAng fcukin on a minute whats going off in here ??? i have missed so much out , have you started pinning aswell you dirty roiding fcuker ???

jesus h christ what has the world come to when greshie is a fcukin dirty roiding b4stard aswell , with 2 broken wrists :confused1:


----------



## 25434

Greshie luv? how are you? Just in to let you know I have been thinking of you and wondering if you are coping okay at the moment? I know you must be a bit down...take care Greshie...fret....fret....fret....are you eating? anyone coming in to help you? Greshie....hum......hummm....will pop back later...I really hope you are okay...x


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> at least you can still type ok with your penis XX


Greshie can type with his penis :blush: ........I alway knew he was a clever man but....really?...hee heee.........

cough....hee heee.....

Sorry Gershwin...I'm just mucking to give you a smile....

oh lord! I said penis.....I'm doomed...doooooooooooooooooooooooooooomed.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to hear you've hurt yourself mate.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## boxer dog

Oh man that's bad luck, if it's worth anything to you, I really enjoyed reading your journal up to here! Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## bluejoanna

Oh Greshie - just read your rubbish news - wishing you a very speedy recovery and sending huge hugs from South of the Border. x


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...just in case you are reading but not posting..you're not forgotten my luvlie....you okay today?...in your spirits I mean...take care and thinking of you...x


----------



## Greshie

Helloooooooo I'm back!


----------



## bluejoanna

Good to see you are in the land of the living - hurrah! Welcome back x


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good to see you back Greshie. Speedy Recovery!


----------



## Greshie

Thanks guys! feeling very tired tonight but glad to be home!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Welcome back bud, just u chillax and enjoy reading the p!sh we slaver


----------



## 25434

Humph!

You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite

You don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Hey you! I've been fretting whilst you've been gadding about FB! double humph....

On the other hand...I missed you and I'm glad you are ok and I would like to know if you are eating ok? prepping meals must be hard....xxxxx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Humph!
> 
> You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite
> 
> You don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> Hey you! I've been fretting whilst you've been gadding about FB! double humph....
> 
> On the other hand...I missed you and I'm glad you are ok and I would like to know if you are eating ok? prepping meals must be hard....xxxxx


Facebook is on my 'phone .. UK-M is too difficult to navigate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

There will be very little food prepping .. it's going to have to be ready meals for the next six weeks until the plaster casts come off and I regain full strength and mobility in my hands and wrists...........


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good to have you back Greshie


----------



## mark_star

blimey Greshie, only just seen about the wrists, that's bad news, hope they don't take too long to recover mate


----------



## Greshie

I'm thinking body weight squats, lunges, calf raises...


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> I'm thinking body weight squats, lunges, calf raises...


and I'm thinking, that's very good thinking


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> *Friday 1st March 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wendlers Month Six, Week Two, Day Four*
> 
> disaster i had to drop the bar on the box squats and have wrenched my wrists


ooooooooooo nooooooooooo,i see,glad you are home and on mend mate,oh and welcome to the darkside!


----------



## bluejoanna

I am not even going ask how you are typing.............x


----------



## Greshie

with one finger......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

bluejoanna said:


> I am not even going ask how you are typing.............x


I would have thought typing was the least of his worries


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I would have thought typing was the least of his worries


Where's a good handyman when you need one? :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Where's a good handyman when you need one? :whistling:


Funny that, I was thinking the same a little while ago :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie....xx take care lovely..xx


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> I am not even going ask how you are typing.............x


heee heee...oh dear! that made me actually laugh even though I'm not sure you meant it in the way my mind went when I read it!!! hahahahaha...

sorry Greshie....


----------



## JANIKvonD

pmsl, dirty folkers in here :thumb:

how u doing today mate....legs massive yet? (the 2 outside ones im talking about)


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

Another milestone .... I've just shaved myself :bounce: :bounce: piece of p1ss

Think I might trim my pubes too


----------



## Greshie

Have managed to get a t shirt on ... and more importantly have worked how to get it back off tonight :thumb:

got socks on this morning too but they were painful ....


----------



## strongmanmatt

Alright Ian,

Hope you have a fast recovery mate.

Watch this link below at 2:15 seconds if it makes you feel better I wonder if this bloke served.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Alright Ian,
> 
> Hope you have a fast recovery mate.
> 
> Watch this link below at 2:15 seconds if it makes you feel better I wonder if this bloke served.


ouch!


----------



## Greshie

Jeans on and buttoned up (though I did choose the pair with the largest buttons on the flies


----------



## Mingster

Good work mate:thumbup1:

Why don't you grow a beard, shave your head and eat 10 Iceland curry's a day? You'll look like Ewen in no time:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Well I did a little webcam vid but I can't any way of uploading it, and I don't want it on youtube......


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Well I did a little webcam vid but I can't any way of uploading it, and I don't want it on youtube......


 :scared: blimmin 'eck! bit early in the day for that Sir Gershwin ain't it?...:laugh:

sorry Greshie, just being naughty to make you smile...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Well I did a little webcam vid but I can't any way of uploading it, and I don't want it on youtube......


No idea mate but I'm sure someone will be along who does...


----------



## Greshie

Tried uploading to youtube but it was taking forever, so here are a couple of photos...


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ouch that looks ****ing painful LOL Have Docs said how long it will take to heal


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Ouch that looks ****ing painful LOL Have Docs said how long it will take to heal


plaster has to be on for six weeks....


----------



## mark_star

i feel your pain mate


----------



## 25434

Oh Greshie.....you poor ole thing.....have a hug((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))))))

X


----------



## bluejoanna

Ohhh ouchie - I am too scared to look at the vid posted earlier - just seeing your wrists in plaster is making me wince ever so slightly......Have yourself a quiet weekend - look on the bright side, you managed to get your buttons in the right holes in your shirt this morning.....You did one better than me x


----------



## Greshie

Couldn't get the vid up BJ so you just have the photos, shame as you would have seen my fingers wiggling


----------



## Greshie

Second pin today, 1 ml , and given the needle moved around quite a bit in my buttock when I tried to press down the plunger I'm surprised how little pip there is, much less than last week. I shall continue pinning 1ml once every 7-8 days or so.

*So this is the plan*:-

Bodyweight Squats x 50

Body Weight Lunges x 50

Body weight Calf Raises x 50

Crossbody Hammer x 25

I'm hoping to start these this weekend and will do them 3-4 times a week. The crossbody hammer is an upper body movement that should be done with dumbbells, but of course it wont be, and is the only upper body routine I can think of that wont put pressure on my wrists and hands !. It also forces me to use the bench in my gym, I don't think I have any fear about going back to use it, but just in case...............

Not sure whether I'll be doing the 50 reps straight off, but it is something to work towards


----------



## Mingster

It's good to see you taking a super positive slant on all this mate. Just be careful. You don't want a nasty injury becoming something that takes forever the heal. Best of luck with it all:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> It's good to see you taking a super positive slant on all this mate. Just be careful. You don't want a nasty injury becoming something that takes forever the heal. Best of luck with it all:thumbup1:


Can't sit around for six weeks doing nothing Ming, so these bodyweights look the best way to go, will do the leg exercises in my lounge and will be very careful to keep balance , specially on the lunges!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

do you want to buy a piano Greshie?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> do you want to buy a piano Greshie?


No Dirk, thank you!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 9th March*

*
*

*
Bodyweights...*

*
*

*Squats *:- 1x50

*Lunges* :- 1x25

*Partial Calf Raises* :- 1x50

*Six ways DB* :- 1x15

*Situps* :- 1x20

*Notes*:- Did the calf raises in the lounge so just pushing up from the floor, decided trying to use my usual step might be a bit silly under the circumstances, did the Six ways and situps usung the bench. kept my arms to the front of me with the squats.

Little rest then I will wash shave, look at the crossword and then take a look at Wiltshire farm foods website...

Have attached a vid of sixways db for those of you who've never come across this before


----------



## mark_star

excellent, where there's a will, there's a way. No need to stop training eh?


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> excellent, where there's a will, there's a way. No need to stop training eh?


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## TECH

Good to see you being positive and cracking on rather than wilting and feeling sorry for yourself. Good on you.


----------



## Greshie

TECH said:


> Good to see you being positive and cracking on rather than wilting and feeling sorry for yourself. Good on you.


Thank you Tech .... I must try to cut down on the comfort food though... too many shortbread biccies and italian chocolate cake at the moment :nono:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good on you Greshie, You do everyone proud nothing will keep you down.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - Must just echo the sentiments from everyone on here - you are doing amazingly under the circumstances. I can safely say that I reckon you are much more positive than most people would be in your position. Keep it up my man! x


----------



## 25434

Morning luvlee Greshie....Here we are on Monday again, weather here is atrocious..I've got most of my tutors missing due to the snow conditions, even more students not turning in and it took me over an hour and a half to get to work myself this morning and I'm only a usual 15 min drive...sigh....it's bedlam at work...hahaha...hope you are tucked up, you've had your bits washed :blush: ....and a cup of tea/coffee on the go..stay warm and safe..xx


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 11th march*

*Bodyweight Exercises*

*
*

*sixways*:-1x20

*flyes*:- 1x50

*squats*:- 1x50

*lunges*:- 1x30

*calf raises*:- 1x50

*Notes:*- Added Flyes lying on the bench, but the safety rails got in the way preventing me going completely parallel which I think would have been beneficial. Sixways also done on the bench, everything else in the lounge (much warmer lol)

Have dressed myself properly today for a change (jeans and a shirt) and later may invite myself over to my neighbours for a coffee !

Am shaving too , but the disposables do chop up my skin a bit, specially on my neck ...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning luvlee Greshie....Here we are on Monday again, weather here is atrocious..I've got most of my tutors missing due to the snow conditions, even more students not turning in and it took me over an hour and a half to get to work myself this morning and I'm only a usual 15 min drive...sigh....it's bedlam at work...hahaha...hope you are tucked up, you've had your bits washed :blush: ....and a cup of tea/coffee on the go..stay warm and safe..xx


 Morning Flubsy ... I'm not going to rub it in but we have a bright frosty morning here with not a hint of snow!. Just done my exercises and am going to make myself a coffee and have a gander at the crossword! Hope your day improves :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Done a little video

God knows what anyone who doesn't know me would make of it ! and don't know where the sound got to!


----------



## bluejoanna

Will some clever person put a thumping sound track to that??? Priceless. Oh yes, Greshie - you have a lovely smile x


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> have been in a&e most of the afternoon. have broken both wrists going back in tomorrow to have one of the wrists re-aligned and plaster casts put on. will be in plaster for six weeks.....
> 
> It was the last rep on the superst, i felt i could do one more but when i sat down on the bench i couldn't get back up again tried a couple more times but no. so had no option but to drop the bar and unfortunately just didn't do it properly and my wrists bent back.....


Bloody hell mate!

What part of it did you break.

I managed to break the scaphoid bone in my right wrist about 12 weeks ago. Didn't realise it for about 4 weeks - was a bit painful doing certain things - like opening the door - but not benching 100Kg - very odd. Eventually got pretty painful and went to A&E - by which time it was mostly healed and I was put in a removable wrist and thumb splint (like a carpal tunnel one - but with an additional plate for the thumb). Went and saw a specialist - and he also found a damaged thumb tendon - so had a big cortisone injection into the base of my thumb, right at the wrist level. All pain gone in three days. Brilliant.

its 6-8 weeks later now, and I lifted a PB (Unassisted 100Kg for 8) on decline bench last week - so I reckon its pretty much healed. :lol:

Get well soon though pal, wrist injuries can stop you doing all sorts of things. :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Bloody hell mate!
> 
> What part of it did you break.
> 
> I managed to break the scaphoid bone in my right wrist about 12 weeks ago. Didn't realise it for about 4 weeks - was a bit painful doing certain things - like opening the door - but not benching 100Kg - very odd. Eventually got pretty painful and went to A&E - by which time it was mostly healed and I was put in a removable wrist and thumb splint (like a carpal tunnel one - but with an additional plate for the thumb). Went and saw a specialist - and he also found a damaged thumb tendon - so had a big cortisone injection into the base of my thumb, right at the wrist level. All pain gone in three days. Brilliant.
> 
> its 6-8 weeks later now, and I lifted a PB (Unassisted 100Kg for 8) on decline bench last week - so I reckon its pretty much healed. :lol:
> 
> Get well soon though pal, wrist injuries can stop you doing all sorts of things. :rolleye:


Broke both Ulna's at the wrist, one was quite distorted ....

Seem to be much more mobile now, but you are right some things do become a little awkward :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 13th March*

*
*

*Bodyweights*

*Flyes *:- 1x30

*Sixways* :- 1x26

*OHP* :- 1x30

*Squats* :- 1x60

*Lunges* :- 1x50

*Semi Calf Raises*:- 1x50

*Notes*:- The OHP is actually an exercise physio suggested I do to keep elbow joints flexible (that and a kind of inverted barbell curl) so I've added it in. Legs and chest do feel worked for a while, though the feeling soon wears off.. !

Another lovely bright sunny snow free day here, shame I'm more or less stuck in doors!

Off for a wash and shave, then a cup of coffee and the crossword!

thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star

you'll be doing a hundred squats in no time mate, keep on pushing :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> you'll be doing a hundred squats in no time mate, keep on pushing :thumbup1:


Yep Reckon 100 squats are not far off, and is my goal!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Yep Reckon 100 squats are not far off, and is my goal!


Then stick a 1kg plate in your pocket and do them again


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Then stick a 1kg plate in your pocket and do them again


hmmm was thinking about how I could add some weight


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> hmmm was thinking about how I could add some weight


You could wear a belt and use a chain / rope to dangle weigh from your waist, I used to do this for weighted dips. I think Ming has a vid in his journal showing teh exact thing. if you keep the weigh high then would work for squats as well.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> You could wear a belt and use a chain / rope to dangle weigh from your waist, I used to do this for weighted dips. I think Ming has a vid in his journal showing teh exact thing. if you keep the weigh high then would work for squats as well.


Good idea, but Diggs I wouldn't be able to fasten the belt, I don't have the grip or power ... :sad: so weights in pockets is probably the better idea at the moment ... but I shall work up to 100 reps first of all !


----------



## JANIKvonD

lmao @ that video....look like ur having a wee ball on ur own there bud :lol:


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> lmao @ that video....look like ur having a wee ball on ur own there bud :lol:


Well I have to make my own entertainment for most of the time !


----------



## Greshie

Third pin today 1ml Test

Upper quadrant right buttock

A little pip but I went in at a funny angle so possibly to be expected, was steadier than last week though!

Not sure how effective these maintenance doses are ... turned down the offer a BJ yesterday decided a snooze on the sofa was the more attractive option, but then I had already had two sets of visitors during the day and just eaten my tea !. So hoping the test boost is helping to repair the damage!

Trying to snow here at the moment :sad:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Third pin today 1ml Test
> 
> Upper quadrant right buttock
> 
> A little pip but I went in at a funny angle so possibly to be expected, was steadier than last week though!
> 
> Not sure how effective these maintenance doses are ... *turned down the offer a BJ yesterday decided a snooze on the sofa was the more attractive option,* but then I had already had two sets of visitors during the day and just eaten my tea !. So hoping the test boost is helping to repair the damage!
> 
> Trying to snow here at the moment :sad:


whaaaaaaat?! why not both lol


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> whaaaaaaat?! why not both lol


I was already dozing off when the text came through lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

i thought ud like that BlueJ ya middin


----------



## bluejoanna

Whats wrong with you man?? You can still enjoy, ahem, whilst having a snooze!!!


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Whats wrong with you man?? You can still enjoy, ahem, whilst having a snooze!!!


oh but one has to make an effort and I don't think being asleep whilst being BJayed would be appreciated somehow!


----------



## bluejoanna

Well if he is offering, I would say minimal effort is required - or you could make him a steak.......

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Steak%20and%20Blowjob%20Day


----------



## Greshie

I hope you all realise I'm now feeling very guilty .............................................


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> I hope you all realise I'm now feeling very guilty .............................................


nae wonder!....turning the poor lad down.

or have u done sumin bad?

oh &...MORNING POOFY :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> nae wonder!....turning the poor lad down.
> 
> or have u done sumin bad?
> 
> oh &...MORNING POOFY :thumbup1:


Those who shout the loudest ................................................


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Those who shout the loudest ................................................


are usually faking?


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 15th March 2013*

*
*

*
Bodyweights*

*Squats* :- 1x70

*Lunges*:- 1x30

*Calf Raises*:- 1x60

*Sixways*:-1x20

*OHP* :- 1x30

*Flys*:- 1x40

*Curls*:- 1x30

*Notes*:- Started with legs increasing the squats by another 10, also added another 10 to the calf raises. Have added a form of curls to the upper body as recommended by a physio on another forum, it's mainly to exercise the elbow joints. Not sure how effective the flyes are as I can't start from below parallel on these due to the safety bars

Hospital appointment this afternoon, xrays to check progress, they were slightly worried my right wrist might go out of alignment again in which case it would have to be operated on... so fingers crossed everything is ok!

Then off to my friends for the weekend, so no more training now until next week


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> are usually faking?


something along those lines


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice session there Greshie - hope all goes well at the hospital, and have yourself a tops weekend with your buddies x


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> i thought ud like that BlueJ ya middin


Jan - I have no idea what this means, but suspect it is probably rude - in the meantime I shall stare at your avi and try to think of something witty to say! x


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> *Friday 15th March 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Bodyweights*
> 
> *Squats* :- 1x70
> 
> *Lunges*:- 1x30
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- 1x60
> 
> *Sixways*:-1x20
> 
> *OHP* :- 1x30
> 
> *Flys*:- 1x40
> 
> *Curls*:- 1x30
> 
> *Notes*:- Started with legs increasing the squats by another 10, also added another 10 to the calf raises. Have added a form of curls to the upper body as recommended by a physio on another forum, it's mainly to exercise the elbow joints. Not sure how effective the flyes are as I can't start from below parallel on these due to the safety bars
> 
> Hospital appointment this afternoon, xrays to check progress, they were slightly worried my right wrist might go out of alignment again in which case it would have to be operated on... so fingers crossed everything is ok!
> 
> Then off to my friends for the weekend, so no more training now until next week


but not on the right hand

squats are coming on great

just tell them you decided to forego the BJ so that you could save you energy for training, you beast :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol:



bluejoanna said:


> Jan - I have no idea what this means, but suspect it is probably rude - in the meantime I shall stare at your avi and try to think of something witty to say! x


LOL me rude....probably 

here's the full sized pic to help u out.....with whatever ur upto :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna

Liking the arms very much, but part of me suspects there are little pencil legs lurking there....Now off to check out your journal!

Plus, I have to remove your avi from my screen as it is getting too much attention from my colleague who has taken a sudden interest in UK-M!!!


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Liking the arms very much, but part of me suspects there are little pencil legs lurking there....Now off to check out your journal!
> 
> Plus, I have to remove your avi from my screen as it is getting too much attention from my colleague who has taken a sudden interest in UK-M!!!


Yep cummon @JANIKvonD show us your legs


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> but not on the right hand
> 
> squats are coming on great
> 
> just tell them you decided to forego the BJ so that you could save you energy for training, you beast :laugh:


 :lol: especially the right hand!

Well that was the reason of course, training takes precedence and not that I needed a snooze ... oh no!

Coffee and then gathering stuff together for packing my weekend bag!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Liking the arms very much, but part of me suspects there are little pencil legs lurking there....Now off to check out your journal!
> 
> Plus, I have to remove your avi from my screen as it is getting too much attention from my colleague who has taken a sudden interest in UK-M!!!





Greshie said:


> Yep cummon @JANIKvonD show us your legs


i wont lie & say my pins are in comparison to my upper half :lol: but there getting there after years of neglect. i will however do pics tonight!...& ill wear nice undees pmsl


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> i wont lie & say my pins are in comparison to my upper half :lol: but there getting there after years of neglect. i will however do pics tonight!...& ill wear nice undees pmsl


 :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Well been to the hospital and not good news

They want me back in on Sunday to operate, talking about both wrists....

Very fed up


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Well been to the hospital and not good news
> 
> They want me back in on Sunday to operate, talking about both wrists....
> 
> Very fed up


Very sorry to hear that mate. I suppose it's best that they do the best job they can though. It will bide you well for the future.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Very sorry to hear that mate. I suppose it's best that they do the best job they can though. It will bide you well for the future.


Very true Ming, but I feel I've gone back two weeks


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Very true Ming, but I feel I've gone back two weeks


I know mate. I know it's easy to say from an outside perspective but, in the long term, it will be better for future lifting to get a spot on job done at this early stage rather than maybe storing up issues for some time in the future. Rock solid wrists will get you that 100kg bench


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I know mate. I know it's easy to say from an outside perspective but, in the long term, it will be better for future lifting to get a spot on job done at this early stage rather than maybe storing up issues for some time in the future. Rock solid wrists will get you that 100kg bench


I know you are right.... but even so :sad:


----------



## Mingster

I know how you feel mate. You'll come back from this though. I have, and so will you. You have the mental strength required:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Well been to the hospital and not good news
> 
> They want me back in on Sunday to operate, talking about both wrists....
> 
> Very fed up


Sorry to hear that, but better now than years down the line.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey Greshie.

Very good, session mate, nice going. Glad your on the mend.


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey Greshie.
> 
> Very good, session mate, nice going. Glad your on the mend.


Cheers Matt but if you'd read on you'd have realised I'm not on the mend .... gone backwards in fact!


----------



## TECH

Crap news mate. If anybody has the determination to see this through and end up on the right track its yourself. Pick that chin, keep at the bodyweight stuff and when you can hit those weights again, you'll be ready for them.


----------



## nogger

Sorry to hear Gresh,not surprise your feeling sad...nothing ever seems straight forward...One day at a time, will turn into weeks then months and back you will be.


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I know you are right.... but even so :sad:


Oh gresh, you poor thing...but the guys are right...you have to get it sorted properly now or face issues down the line right? I know it must be upsetting but it's a must to prevent further injuries.....so sorry this happened.....come on mister, you can cope with it....take as t happens, see what u can do...you have the time....take care...x


----------



## mark_star

that's not what we wanted to read mate, still on the positive side, they are doing it quickly and so you'll be on the mend in no time at all, a few weeks out of a life time ain't much


----------



## Guest

Ah you have a journal  Found it 

Sorry to hear they wanna op on ya bro, but take it from me, it's better to get it done now than risk it and have major problems down the line. It's only a temporary setback, won't be forever and you'll heal stronger this way than you would otherwise  chin up m8.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sorry mate. that's a real pi55er.


----------



## Greshie

Have to be at hospital for 7:30am ... operation due tomorrow afternoon

Could go home Monday but because I live on my own a care plan willl have to be in place so that means a couple of extra days in there whilst they sort something out!


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Have to be at hospital for 7:30am ... operation due tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Could go home Monday but because I live on my own a care plan willl have to be in place so that means a couple of extra days in there whilst they sort something out!


hope all goes well tomorrow greshie ill be thinking about ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> hope all goes well tomorrow greshie ill be thinking about ya :thumbup1:


Cheers Chris ... not looking forward to it! :sad:


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Cheers Chris ... not looking forward to it! :sad:


Im sure your not greshie before ya know it it ll be over and done with ........just keep thinking positve


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Im sure your not greshie before ya know it it ll be over and done with ........just keep thinking positve


I know, but another 3-4 days in Hospital ..................... :sad:


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie, I know I've missed the boat and you're prolly in theatre by now or been in and lying on the bed recovering back on the wards or something now...sorry....but just to let you know I'm thinking of you and crossing everything wobberly that things have gone well and the next stage is recovery with no more setbacks....

have one of these mister....X


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie,

Hope that everything went smoothly for you and that you will be on the mend very soon. Take lots of care, and be sure to know there are loads of people here wishing you a swift recovery x


----------



## Greshie

well folks thanks for your wishes...........................

Am back home :thumb:

went into the operating theatre yesterday afteroon just after 2pm. Had been told they would be opening up my wrists to have steel plates screwed to join the bones, but once I was in theatre the sufgeon said they would first examine my wrists and if possible pull them back into place and then put external pins and wires on to keep them in place.

They had to put the aneasthetic through my foot and had trouble finding a vein, three stabs with a needle before it went in far enough, they then decided I'd fasted for too long (last ate at 10:30pm the night before) so put me on a drip for a short while and then popped in the sleeping drug and the next I knew it was 4pm and I was in the recovery room.

However thankfully they had gone for option two and pulled and then externally pinned the wrists.

so because of this they were happy to let me go today, still feel a bit shaky and sick from the aneasthetic and am not eating very much...

paracetamol 4x a day

went back to bed this afternoon.

some chicken stew tonight then I think back to bed.

One piece of good news, my brother and sister in law were coming up with their caravan for a long weekend but have now changed plans to two nights at a local hotel so my Mum can come....


----------



## Mingster

All the best Greshie mate. If you lived a little nearer I'd pop round with grapes


----------



## Greshie

thanks ming


----------



## mark_star

look forward to your recovery now mate, glad they went for the 2nd option


----------



## BestBefore1989

Great news :thumb:

wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## bluejoanna

Fab news Greshie am chuffed to bits for you and great that the family are coming too. Now without sounding like a complete voyeur, any chance of more pics of your "external pins"......sounds like something out of a horror movie.... Sending hugs (but avoiding the wrists) from south of the border x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Fab news Greshie am chuffed to bits for you and great that the family are coming too. Now without sounding like a complete voyeur, any chance of more pics of your "external pins"......sounds like something out of a horror movie.... Sending hugs (but avoiding the wrists) from south of the border x


difficult one that bj ... they are under temporary bandages .......


----------



## DiggyV

Get well soon buddy - just be careful with the external pins mate - my bro had his thumb pinned together about 2 years ago, and tweaked it a couple of times against a door frame, it made him say rude words :lol:

Take care and at least the job is done now and you're on the mend properly.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Get well soon buddy - just be careful with the external pins mate - my bro had his thumb pinned together about 2 years ago, and tweaked it a couple of times against a door frame, it made him say rude words :lol:
> 
> Take care and at least the job is done now and you're on the mend properly.


the pins are covered by bandaging ... wearing them for a week then go back to have them taken off and new plaster casts put on ...


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...I didn't half cringe reading about your wrists being done...oh boy! I woulda really been feeling sorry for myself....hope things will pull together for you now that the ops are done with....take care you, and hope the people who come to help you are doing a good job and not leaving you to truggle with stuff...take care Gresh...xxx


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 20th March*

*
*

*
Bodyweights*

Squats:- 1x60

*Lunges:*- 1x30

*semi calf raises* :- 1x60

*sixways* :- 1x20

*ohp:*- 1x30

*curls*:- 1x60

*Notes:*- Did all these in the lounge in my pj's lol... the "ohp" and "curls" were movements suggested to me by physio to keep strength in my elbows

suppose I'd better get washed (just found baby wipes ... heck of a lot easier than a flannel) dressed and have something to eat


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> *
> **Notes:*- Did all these in the lounge in my pj's lol...
> 
> suppose I'd better get washed (just found baby wipes ... heck of a lot easier than a flannel) dressed and have something to eat


Mmmm, I can see a new trend starting Greshie - PJ work outs. Ideally they should include some crap morning telly and should be rounded off with a nice big brekkie.......

Not sure my trainer would like me leaping around in my PJ's tho, not the most professional of looks.....

Good to see that you are still making the effort there Greshie - I am sure most people would have thrown in the towel for a few weeks. x


----------



## Greshie

I reckon it would depend on the pj's

teddy bear or superman motifs deffo a nono ... but a simple stripe more acceptable


----------



## 25434

PJ workouts!!! fab! I do stepping in me vest and knacks when it's too cold to do outside running and I can't be bothered to drive to the gym....fave colurs for that are rose pink...very fetching but my left buttock tends to pop out which is quite irritating...and duck egg blue.......make me feel more serene as I'm launching myself down behind the sofa in an effort to avoid the postman delivering letters or nose diving into the sofa cos I can't actually step, drink coffee and control the TV remote in one go without losing my balance....

Could catch on...pj workouts....I'm all for it!! wahaaaaayyyeeeeeeeee.....:laugh: not that I have pjs....but if I had I would put them on to step in...but the leg flapping would annoy me a lot!


----------



## bluejoanna

Flubs said:


> PJ workouts!!! fab! I do stepping in me vest and knacks when it's too cold to do outside running and I can't be bothered to drive to the gym....fave colurs for that are rose pink..*.very fetching but my left buttock tends to pop out* which is quite irritating...


This is why going without is by far the best option - I am not suggesting butt out naked by any manner of means, but commando underneath your joggers prevents butt poppage. Yet another top tip I am sure you could all live without. x


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> This is why going without is by far the best option - I am not suggesting butt out naked by any manner of means, but *commando underneath your joggers prevents butt poppage.* Yet another top tip I am sure you could all live without. x


BlueJ..you could be my twin..honest! however, having tried the no knacks under the joggers thing i find the material finds other places to irritate..:eek: :blush: :laugh: so for me it's a nice big pair of pretty knacks and buttock popping is much more acceptable...although it does lead one to wonder if one has one larger buttock than the other as the other one sits nicely inside the material...hummm.....something for Greshie to ponder over coffee this morning...I would of course prefer to think that the knicker maker had slightly uncercut on that side rather than the "one buttock bigger than the other" scenario but hey...who am I to say...

Morning Greshie  xxxxxxx have a lovely day..sorry for the diversion there..i think blueJ is a bad influence on me.... :whistling: x


----------



## Greshie

Morning girls.............

I'm not keen on commando, like my bits to be snug and comfy

No buttock popping for me, but if my joggers/jeans slip and flash a bit of calvin klein then so be it


----------



## mark_star

Flubs said:


> BlueJ..you could be my twin..honest! however, having tried the no knacks under the joggers thing i find the material finds other places to irritate..:eek: :blush: :laugh: so for me it's a nice big pair of pretty knacks and buttock popping is much more acceptable...although it does lead one to wonder if one has one larger buttock than the other as the other one sits nicely inside the material...hummm.....something for Greshie to ponder over coffee this morning...I would of course prefer to think that the knicker maker had slightly uncercut on that side rather than the "one buttock bigger than the other" scenario but hey...who am I to say...
> 
> Morning Greshie  xxxxxxx have a lovely day..sorry for the diversion there..i think blueJ is a bad influence on me.... :whistling: x


picornobuttockpoppage :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Talking to a nurse last night and he reckons I've not had pins inserted but just had the wrists remanipulated and then plaster splints wrapped round the broken parts to prevent the wrists from moving out of alignment again.

Anyway third pin this morning and a piece of p1ss

Warmed the bottle in warm water

Did a couple of dummy runs with the syringe , then went for it....

Nice and slow, though had to push the syringe against my bum to get pressure pushing in the plunger but this got easier as the syringe emptied.

No pip, no soreness, not even exit blood ! (or non that I could find anyway).

Hardest thing was opening the swab lol


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Talking to a nurse last night and he reckons I've not had pins inserted but just had the wrists remanipulated and then plaster splints wrapped round the broken parts to prevent the wrists from moving out of alignment again.
> 
> Anyway third pin this morning and a piece of p1ss
> 
> Warmed the bottle in warm water
> 
> Did a couple of dummy runs with the syringe , then went for it....
> 
> Nice and slow, though had to push the syringe against my bum to get pressure pushing in the plunger but this got easier as the syringe emptied.
> 
> No pip, no soreness, not even exit blood ! (or non that I could find anyway).
> 
> Hardest thing was opening the swab lol


I'd be warming the aas on a radiator or other dry heat source Gresh. Less chance of any contamination with a dry heat. I load the barrel then warm the barrel itself rather than repeatedly warming the vial.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I'd be warming the aas on a radiator or other dry heat source Gresh. Less chance of any contamination with a dry heat. I load the barrel then warm the barrel itself rather than repeatedly warming the vial.


oh ok ... I'll try that next week ! :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> Morning girls.............
> 
> I'm not keen on commando, like my bits to be snug and comfy
> 
> No buttock popping for me, but if my joggers/jeans slip and flash a* bit of calvin klein *then so be it


Nothing like a bit of name dropping there Greshie....and trouser dropping!! Just promise me you don't wear your jeans slung halfway down your ass?? I hate that look. I have the urge to run up behind said trouser offender and yank up up so high they would give Simon Cowell a wedgie!! x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Nothing like a bit of name dropping there Greshie....and trouser dropping!! Just promise me you don't wear your jeans slung halfway down your ass?? I hate that look. I have the urge to run up behind said trouser offender and yank up up so high they would give Simon Cowell a wedgie!! x


lol absolutely not! I don't think half mast is a good look on ermm the more mature of us lol...

my inclination on half assers is to go and give their butts a good squeeze (especially if the butt is a peachy one) .... but then I'm a bit of a perv like that lol  :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> Talking to a nurse last night and he reckons I've not had pins inserted but just had the wrists remanipulated and then plaster splints wrapped round the broken parts to prevent the wrists from moving out of alignment again.
> 
> Anyway third pin this morning and a piece of p1ss
> 
> Warmed the bottle in warm water
> 
> Did a couple of dummy runs with the syringe , then went for it....
> 
> Nice and slow, though had to push the syringe against my bum to get pressure pushing in the plunger but this got easier as the syringe emptied.
> 
> No pip, no soreness, not even exit blood ! (or non that I could find anyway).
> 
> Hardest thing was opening the swab lol


Oooh hello  What you running m8 ?


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> BlueJ..you could be my twin..honest! however, having tried the no knacks under the joggers thing i find the material finds other places to irritate..:eek: :blush: :laugh: so for me it's a nice big pair of pretty knacks and buttock popping is much more acceptable...although it does lead one to wonder if one has one larger buttock than the other as the other one sits nicely inside the material...hummm.....something for Greshie to ponder over coffee this morning...I would of course prefer to think that the knicker maker had slightly uncercut on that side rather than the "one buttock bigger than the other" scenario but hey...who am I to say...
> 
> Morning Greshie  xxxxxxx have a lovely day..sorry for the diversion there..i think blueJ is a bad influence on me.... :whistling: x


dafuk is buttock popping ? :lol:


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> dafuk is buttock popping ? :lol:


Dahhhling, one couldn't possibly say...one just couldn't....


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Dahhhling, one couldn't possibly say...one just couldn't....


Well show me then  :lol: No need to explain it then


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Oooh hello  What you running m8 ?


just test-e on a trt dose at the moment until I can start lifting again... then all hell will slowly break lose


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> just test-e on a trt dose at the moment until I can start lifting again... then all hell will slowly break lose


Will help with the recovery as well buddy - should heal quicker - certainly helps me recover. If I were taking any that is :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Will help with the recovery as well buddy - should heal quicker - certainly helps me recover. If I were taking any that is :rolleye:


 :lol: yes Ewen said it would help which is why I've continued with it!


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> just test-e on a trt dose at the moment until I can start lifting again... then all hell will slowly break lose


Aaah good man, may I recommend tren e when you are fully fit  lol


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 22nd March*

*
*

*
Bodyweights*

*Squats *:1x70

*Lunges*:- 1x30

*Semi Calf Raises*:- 1x60

*Six Ways*:- 1x25

*MP*:- 1x30

*curls* :- 1x40

*Notes*:- looks like my weekend is ruined ... my pal is snowed in so can't come over to shower me, go shopping etc, and I'll be surprised if my folks come up tomorrow.. bloody weather, it's absolutely [email protected] here....

oh well off to have a baby wipe wash then breakfast ... at least there is food and Tesco online lol


----------



## Mingster

Liking the workout mate. Sorry to hear of the disruption to your plans. Weather is really taking the p1ss recently. No snow hereabouts yet but very, very cold.


----------



## mark_star

your numbers are coming up really nicely mate, 100 squats next week i'd say


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Greshie - I hope that your folks managed to come to see you. We've not much snow here, but it is fecking arctic, definitely a day for snuggling down on the settee..Have a good one x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Greshie - I hope that your folks managed to come to see you. We've not much snow here, but it is fecking arctic, definitely a day for snuggling down on the settee..Have a good one x


Morning BJ, they arrive this afternoon. A little more snow overnight, it's very blustery here and very cold, had a breakfast visitor who warmed me up, so feeling quite content at the moment


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Morning BJ, they arrive this afternoon. A little more snow overnight, it's very blustery here and very cold, had a breakfast visitor who warmed me up, so feeling quite content at the moment


pmsl, ffs...dumfries must just be full o gays cos youve got a different "friend" popping in every other day :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> Morning BJ, they arrive this afternoon. A little more snow overnight, it's very blustery here and very cold, had a breakfast visitor who warmed me up, so feeling quite content at the moment


Ahhhh - lovely way to keep warm Greshie x


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, ffs...dumfries must just be full o gays cos youve got a different "friend" popping in every other day :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Greshie, hope you have a lovely time with your guests and im sure you mum will just love your home cos you've done so much hard work on it and the bits we have seen look gorgeous...xxx


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Greshie,

What you doing now your wrists out of action you still doing abit of training?


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Greshie,
> 
> What you doing now your wrists out of action you still doing abit of training?


Do some bodweight squats, lunges , MP, sixways, and curls, the MP and Curls suggested by physio to keep elbows and shoulders moving ...


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Greshie - I hope by the time you read this you have been thoroughly spoiled by your folks and you are feeling fab - although with your, ahem, early morning caller yesterday, I am sure you feel chipper enough already! Have a good one Greshie and stay indoors, its fecking arctic out there today x


----------



## Greshie

Morning BJ 

Yep had a very pleasant day yesterday, Mum who is 86 and has not been in good health these last few years was on good form which was nice to see. Going to do a few bodyweight exercises and then get dressed and ready to be taken out to Tesco's (first time I'll have been out for nearly a week) to choose what we are to have for dinner tonight, we were originally going to visit the parents of my best mate for lunch but decided to cancel because of the weather conditions.

bloody freezing here, and the wind was howling round the bungalow during the night! so deffo wind chill factor!

Hope you enjoyed the rugby and lunch yesterday  x


----------



## strongmanmatt

Pack that food down you Ian,

Have a good day, it's freezing here to and alot of snow recently.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 24th march*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*

*Squats;*- 1x80

*Sixways*:- 1x25

*Lunges*:- 1x30

*Curls*:- 1x60

*MP:-* 1x60

*semi calves* 1x 70

*Notes:*- mixed it up a bit this morning. Legs deffo feeling a little worked, Sixways has some impact, especially on my shoulders, but the curls and 'MP' (as advised by Physio) don't really do much other tha keep joints moving.. would go back to flyes in my gym but the safety bars are in the way and given 115kg worth of oly bar and weights are still lying on them, it will be a while before these can be moved!. I do have the dumbell bars and ez-bars but I think it is too early still to try to incorporate these (just the bars) into the exercises...

babywipe wash, shave, breakfast then dress ready for my trip out to Tesco's


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 24th march*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*
> 
> *Squats;*- 1x80
> 
> *Sixways*:- 1x25
> 
> *Lunges*:- 1x30
> 
> *Curls*:- 1x60
> 
> *MP:-* 1x60
> 
> *semi calves* 1x 70
> 
> *Notes:*- mixed it up a bit this morning. Legs deffo feeling a little worked, Sixways has some impact, especially on my shoulders, but the curls and 'MP' (as advised by Physio) don't really do much other tha keep joints moving.. would go back to flyes in my gym but the safety bars are in the way and given 115kg worth of oly bar and weights are still lying on them, it will be a while before these can be moved!. I do have the dumbell bars and ez-bars but I think it is too early still to try to incorporate these (just the bars) into the exercises...
> 
> babywipe wash, shave, breakfast then *dress ready for my trip out to Tesco's*


Sadly, I get a bit excited about food shopping trips and I go almost on a daily basis! Hope you had lovely day with your ma and good effort for getting a workout in first! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin gresh man!


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin gresh man!


morning Jan & BJ 

Yes had a lovely day yesterday, roast beef and apple crumble for dinner .... and a nice little trip to Tesco's 

Downside is dishwasher is playing up grrr just beeps when we switch it on.... and my car battery is flat, not that I shall be driving for a while !

Just waiting for my folks to arrive for a short visit before they head back to Manchester ..............


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning dear,

Just thought id pop in and see how you are....seein as i was lurking around ....

Glad you have had a lovely time with your visitors and had lots of lovely grub....mmm

Keep smiling...

xx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning dear,
> 
> Just thought id pop in and see how you are....seein as i was lurking around ....
> 
> Glad you have had a lovely time with your visitors and had lots of lovely grub....mmm
> 
> Keep smiling...
> 
> xx


Morning EJ thanks for dropping by .... xx

Folks on their way home now ... snow is slowly melting but very overcast.............. gonna be one of those non days!

Mate is coming round this afternoon to give me a shower... in the meantime crossword, paper and a couple of magazines to keep me occupied ...


----------



## Guest

Keep it up m8, won't be long before ya wrists are getting back to normal


----------



## 25434

Ullo Gresh....it is sooooo cold...I bet you could do with my thermal sox now couldn't you? hee heee...i remember you taking the mick out of them but they are soooooo worth their weight in gold at the moment....my toes need them... 

Hope youa re staying warm too....and eating to keep warm aswell....


----------



## Greshie

yes I'm nice and cosy Flubsy though just in fleecey tracky bottoms and a t-shirt feet on the coffee table in front of the fire 

And good news the dishwsher suddenly decided to work agaan, was showing my pal what it was doing (or rather not doing) this afternoon and it suddenly burst into life... shame Mum and Sis-in-law had taken everything out this morning and washed by hand... perhaps it doesn't like doing dishes lol !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 26th March*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge bodyweights*

*Squats *:- 1x90

*Sixways* :- 1x30

*Lunges *:- 1x30

*Curls*:- 1x50

*MP* :- 1x40

*Semi Calves* :- 1x60

*Flyes* :- 1x50

*Notes:*- Had a really crap nights sleep, possibly because I have a snooze after lunch ....  but I kept on having odd dreams and waking up with semi hard ons ! Anyway added flyes today by lying on the lounge floor, legs feel worked but upper body not so, all I feel I'm doing is stretching other than the sixways which do hit my shoulders... will wait to see what transpires from this friday's outpatients appointment and then may add barbell weight to the upper body exercises, might also help my grip..

thinking forward to when I start doing things properly again I'm wondering whether wrists straps might be beneficial..

wash, dress, breakfast, crossword ... and not a lot else :sad:


----------



## DiggyV

I use wriststraps now when training G, got mine from eBay - you can see them in my AVI. Seem to make a difference for me, wrists are less sore at weekends now. dirt cheap as well. Here's a link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maxx-Wrist-Wrap-MMA-GYM-STRAPS-WEIGHT-LIFTING-TRAINING-BAR-ATTACHMENTS-black-red-/150927123491?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2323f52423

The exact ones I use.

With reference to the dreams, looks like the test is kicking in buddy.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> I use wriststraps now when training G, got mine from eBay - you can see them in my AVI. Seem to make a difference for me, wrists are less sore at weekends now. dirt cheap as well. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maxx-Wrist-Wrap-MMA-GYM-STRAPS-WEIGHT-LIFTING-TRAINING-BAR-ATTACHMENTS-black-red-/150927123491?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2323f52423
> 
> The exact ones I use.
> 
> With reference to the dreams, looks like the test is kicking in buddy.


Bought ... as cheap as chips  I think it will be wise to use them :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Bought ... as cheap as chips  I think it will be wise to use them :thumbup1:


They are 'handed', so one is for the left and one for right. Pop the thumb strap on and then wrap around the top of your wrist and back under. This only works one way, but you'll get the hang of them I am sure. Wouldn't lift without them now. :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - one of the trainers always refers to weight gloves as "[email protected] gloves" - which considering your early morning, ahem, "glories" seems pretty apt eh??

Nice work on the training there my man - Good to see the Jarmie work outs continuing x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Greshie - one of the trainers always refers to weight gloves as "[email protected] gloves" - which considering your early morning, ahem, "glories" seems pretty apt eh??
> 
> Nice work on the training there my man - Good to see the Jarmie work outs continuing x


Perhaps he does ... but then he hasn't got two broken wrists to contend with which as far as I can see will be a weakness hereon after! Early morning glories are a llittle awkward as I can't 'grip' properly  still need to find a houseboy I reckon ..................


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> Perhaps he does ... but then he hasn't got two broken wrists to contend with which as far as I can see will be a weakness hereon after! Early morning glories are a llittle awkward as I can't 'grip' properly  *still need to find a houseboy I reckon* ..................


Should be available on the NHS! I am sure you would heal quicker with a helping hand, although if you had to send him back once you were better you may accidentally on purpose find yourself having another accident!!


----------



## Mingster

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Greshie - one of the trainers always refers to weight gloves as "[email protected] gloves" - which considering your early morning, ahem, "glories" seems pretty apt eh??
> 
> Nice work on the training there my man - Good to see the Jarmie work outs continuing x


You trainer sounds a highly educated fellow:no:


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Should be available on the NHS! I am sure you would heal quicker with a helping hand, although if you had to send him back once you were better you may accidentally on purpose find yourself having another accident!!


And so they should... and I'm sure I would, though would the NHS want back someone who has been somewhat "used" lol


----------



## bluejoanna

Mingster said:


> You trainer sounds a highly educated fellow:no:


Educated - er no, but I made the assumption he was joking....I hope!


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Educated - er no, but I made the assumption he was joking....I hope!


Hmm judging by some of the comments I see in some threads on uk-m I wouldn't be so sure !

I already use straps for the heavier deadlifts, so will be using them for all the deads in future - certainly for a while...

Tesco Cauliflower cheese in the oven for lunch ... half today and half tomorrow  then I think I may have a Muller fruit corner .............


----------



## Mingster

bluejoanna said:


> Educated - er no, but I made the assumption he was joking....I hope!


Funny man


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie...my fave muller yog is the greek one with forest fruits...yum.......I've still got my thermal bedsocks on, the fire on, 2 cups of tea down and considering an early night as I'm a bit pooped..no apparent reason either, just one of those days I guess...xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Greshie...my fave muller yog is the greek one with forest fruits...yum.......I've still got my thermal bedsocks on, the fire on, 2 cups of tea down and considering an early night as I'm a bit pooped..no apparent reason either, just one of those days I guess...xx


mmm I like forest fruits too!

liver bacon and mash for tea  courtesy of Tesco ... it was really nice!

sat in front of the fire nice and cosy.... may have a cup of chocolate shortly


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> mmm I like forest fruits too!
> 
> liver bacon and mash for tea  courtesy of Tesco ... it was really nice!
> 
> sat in front of the fire nice and cosy.... *may have a cup of chocolate shortly*


ooooh! what a clever puss you are Gresh...you just reminded me I have a chocolate malted horlicks in the cupboard....phwoarrrr...right then, no more tea...onto stronger stuff methinks...hahaha....


----------



## chris27

Hello greshie good to see you are getting a bit of a workout in good on you  you be glad to get back to normal ......Good to see your test is kicking in semi in the middle of night bet thats annoying with your wrists broke lol have a good evening g-man


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Hello greshie good to see you are getting a bit of a workout in good on you  you be glad to get back to normal ......Good to see your test is kicking in semi in the middle of night bet thats annoying with your wrists broke lol have a good evening g-man


yes will be good to get back to normal! reading peeps journals on here and seeing their progress gets me a bit frustrated! ...........


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> yes will be good to get back to normal! reading peeps journals on here and seeing their progress gets me a bit frustrated! ...........


Yea I know greshie it would be frustrating but before ya know it you ll be back at it in full swing although im sure its feeling like a life time . If I was you id look at it like this ........ think back a year ago it has flu in time does go past very quick so what is 6 weeks you will get there mate , hope you get what I mean lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Yea I know greshie it would be frustrating but before ya know it you ll be back at it in full swing although im sure its feeling like a life time . If I was you id look at it like this ........ think back a year ago it has flu in time does go past very quick so what is 6 weeks you will get there mate , hope you get what I mean lol:thumbup1:


Yes I do know what you mean


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin greshie! hows the snow ur end?


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..hope you have a good day, stay warm..


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin greshie! hows the snow ur end?





Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie..hope you have a good day, stay warm..


Morning 

There was actually some sun at about 6:30am but it's now clouded over :sad: snow has now mostly gone here, though I'm not so sure about the outlying districts...

Will keep nice and warm but it looks like another loooooong day!  there is so little I can do!

Hope you both have a good day  xx


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Greshie - the sun is still out here daaarrrn saaarrrrrfff - its a balmy 3 degrees and I am considering popping on my kini to take in some rays - errrmm, well no, not really, but hopefully some day soon it will be warm enough to under the top button on my duffle coat! Hope you have a great day x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Greshie - the sun is still out here daaarrrn saaarrrrrfff - its a balmy 3 degrees and I am considering popping on my kini to take in some rays - errrmm, well no, not really, but hopefully some day soon it will be warm enough to under the top button on my duffle coat! Hope you have a great day x


 :lol: it's trying to snow here though thankfully it's not settling ... Have done the crossword and am now at a lose end ... getting fed up not being able to do anything .....  :sad:

oh well......................


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 28th March*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*

*Squats*:- 1x100 :thumb:

*Sixways *:- 1x35

*Lunges:*- 1x35

*Semi Calves*:- 1x60

*Curls*:- 1x60

*MP*:- 1x50

*Flyes*:- 1x60

*notes:*- achieved 100 reps on squats this morning and also upped the lunges, sixways , MP and flyes. All quite easy though I've worked up a bit of a sweat (babywipes here I come lol) Had a coffee and some jaffa cakes pre workout which may have given me some extra energy, and it is also a sunny morning which improves my mood even though I'm stuck indoors :sad:

Wash, shave, dress, breakfast, and Tesco on line shopping this morning. Today is also jab day... 

Getting a bit stir crazy with this now, and have several more weeks to go before the dressings come off.... oh well !


----------



## Greshie

Just jabbed 1ml of test ... I think this is my 4th

Warmed the filled syringe on the storage heater as per Ming's suggestion

Forgot to swab before pinning, had actually opened the swab ready but was so wrapped up with the logistics of sticking the needle in with wrists in plaster I overlooked it, however I had just had a body wash with baby wipes, and swabbed the area afterwards so's not to waste it lol !

Went oin nice and smoothly - right upper quadrant - no pip no ache ....


----------



## Mingster

I never swab my skin before jabbing. It is not recommended by all the medical people I've talked to. Unless you only get washed once a month or have been mud wrestling recently it's not really necessary.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I never swab my skin before jabbing. It is not recommended by all the medical people I've talked to. Unless you only get washed once a month or have been mud wrestling recently it's not really necessary.


That makes sense really, if you are clean it is unlikely the pin hole will become infected ...


----------



## flinty90

junkie fcuk.. hope your ok greshman, bloody 100 squats are you insane lol X


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy jab day mate!...how many times u pinning a week?

good sesh too :beer:


----------



## Mingster

I've spent a lot of my working life in a medical environment and have also been through the entire trt, endo, hormone specialist thing to boot. I have talked with nurses, doctors and specialists about all aspects of aas, jabbing and the like and have been given pretty much the same advice from each and every one of them.

They don't swab as it is more likely to get injection pain from the alcohol on the skin from the swab than from any other source. If they feel the need to swab they wait for the alcohol to evaporate before jabbing.

I use my wipes to wipe the rubber stopper on the vial before drawing the oil and, occasionally, to wipe the injection spot after the jab when there can be a bit of bleeding.

I never aspirate. Now, I'm not advising others to do this but, in my case, I've been advised not to. Medical practice regarding aspiration was changed a few years back and nurses etc are no longer advised to use this procedure. The reasoning is that there are no blood vessels of sufficient size in the recommended injection areas to inject into. If you know what you are doing, and jab in the correct areas you cannot inject into a blood vessel. Therefore, to an experienced jabber, the trauma from aspiration is unnecessary.

The fact that I've been jabbing 25 years and have been taught by a series of health care professionals gives me the confidence to consider myself experienced.


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> junkie fcuk.. hope your ok greshman, bloody 100 squats are you insane lol X


I've got to do something Flinty ... I just can't sit down and vegetate ... and at the moment it's not sensible to to attempt to incorporate even wafer weights, although thid might change a bit after my outpatient's appointment tomorrow ... hope all is well with you ! x



JANIKvonD said:


> happy jab day mate!...how many times u pinning a week?
> 
> good sesh too :beer:


Cheers Jan x :thumbup1: just once a week at the moment, I shall up the dose once I'm back lifting and eating properly


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I've spent a lot of my working life in a medical environment and have also been through the entire trt, endo, hormone specialist thing to boot. I have talked with nurses, doctors and specialists about all aspects of aas, jabbing and the like and have been given pretty much the same advice from each and every one of them.
> 
> They don't swab as it is more likely to get injection pain from the alcohol on the skin from the swab than from any other source. If they feel the need to swab they wait for the alcohol to evaporate before jabbing.
> 
> I use my wipes to wipe the rubber stopper on the vial before drawing the oil and, occasionally, to wipe the injection spot after the jab when there can be a bit of bleeding.
> 
> I never aspirate. Now, I'm not advising others to do this but, in my case, I've been advised not to. Medical practice regarding aspiration was changed a few years back and nurses etc are no longer advised to use this procedure. The reasoning is that there are no blood vessels of sufficient size in the recommended injection areas to inject into. If you know what you are doing, and jab in the correct areas you cannot inject into a blood vessel. Therefore, to an experienced jabber, the trauma from aspiration is unnecessary.
> 
> The fact that I've been jabbing 25 years and have been taught by a series of health care professionals gives me the confidence to consider myself experienced.


Always good considered advice and opinions from you Ming :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> I've spent a lot of my working life in a medical environment and have also been through the entire trt, endo, hormone specialist thing to boot. I have talked with nurses, doctors and specialists about all aspects of aas, jabbing and the like and have been given pretty much the same advice from each and every one of them.
> 
> They don't swab as it is more likely to get injection pain from the alcohol on the skin from the swab than from any other source. If they feel the need to swab they wait for the alcohol to evaporate before jabbing.
> 
> I use my wipes to wipe the rubber stopper on the vial before drawing the oil and, occasionally, to wipe the injection spot after the jab when there can be a bit of bleeding.
> 
> I never aspirate. Now, I'm not advising others to do this but, in my case, I've been advised not to. Medical practice regarding aspiration was changed a few years back and nurses etc are no longer advised to use this procedure. The reasoning is that there are no blood vessels of sufficient size in the recommended injection areas to inject into. If you know what you are doing, and jab in the correct areas you cannot inject into a blood vessel. Therefore, to an experienced jabber, the trauma from aspiration is unnecessary.
> 
> The fact that I've been jabbing 25 years and have been taught by a series of health care professionals gives me the confidence to consider myself experienced.


Sounds exactly like my pin regime mate. When I got back into AAS, I used to aspirate just to be sure as it had been 20 years, but only for the first 5 or 6 pins! Wipe leg (let it dry) wipe stopper, draw, pin - the only bit that is slightly different is I pop a round spot plaster over the site after. I pin at night just before bed, so can be a bit embarrassing if I forget to remove the plaster in the morning, go to the gym and then suddenly realise people aren't looking at my quads and smiling, when I am getting changed, because of their awesomeness. Well not all the time! :lol:

No PIP, ever anymore.


----------



## Guest

How you finding this BW work m8 ? I know it's mainly to tide you over, but it must burn like hell after all them squats etc ! ?


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How you finding this BW work m8 ? I know it's mainly to tide you over, but it must burn like hell after all them squats etc ! ?


I can feel the squats but the lunges affect me more, and the burn soon subsides. To be honest although I'm not very big or hugely muscled I've realised for my weight/height I'm actually rather strong, so even at 100 reps my legs seem to absorb what I throw at them.

Having said that the BW legs are more effective than the upper body exercises, other than the sixways which hits my shoulders, the others just seem to exercise flexibilty and mobility... I'm hoping after tomorrow I can add a bit of weight to these just to work my muscles a bit.


----------



## chris27

Morning greshie hope all is well with you this morning , Have a great day greshie ....


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Morning greshie hope all is well with you this morning , Have a great day greshie ....


morning Chris, outpatient's appointment this morning ... so am hoping all is well !. Lovely morning here, blue skies for a change...

Holpe you have a good day too


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> morning Chris, outpatient's appointment this morning ... so am hoping all is well !. Lovely morning here, blue skies for a change...
> 
> Holpe you have a good day too


I hope all is well for ya to gresh .........Nice morning here to it would be nice if that was the start of the good weather very much doubt it tho , catch ya later to see how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Quick update on this morning's appointment

Have had the pins checked (three in each wrist - I was kind of fascinated and queasy at the same time) then new dressings not plaster casts but some sort of gauze material, x-rays taken to check everything ok... have to say I was a bit quesy when I saw the pins sticking out of my wrists and was surpised lookignat the x-rays how deeply they go into my wrists... not looking forward to having them pulled out ... 

Next appointment is on 15th April, when all being well the casts will be taken off and the pins removed .... :thumb:

Also with everything we hear about the NHS, I have to praise the high standards of care at Dumfries & Galloway Royal Infirmary, I was in and out in two hours and that included the ambulance collecting me and bringing me back home. All the nursing staff are really friendly and go out of their way to be helpful and considerate.


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Quick update
> 
> Have had the pins checked (three in each wrist - I was kind of fascinated and queasy at the same time) then new dressings not plaster casts but some sort of gauze material, x-rays taken to check everything ok... have to say I was a bit quesy when I saw the pins sticking out of my wrists and was surpised lookignat the x-rays how deeply they go into my wrists... not looking forward to having them pulled out ...
> 
> Next appointment is on 15th April, when all being well the casts will be taken off and the pins removed .... :thumb:


I bet it was weird seeing the pins lol Roll on 15th April :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Quick update
> 
> Have had the pins checked (three in each wrist - I was kind of fascinated and queasy at the same time) then new dressings not plaster casts but some sort of gauze material, x-rays taken to check everything ok... have to say I was a bit quesy when I saw the pins sticking out of my wrists and was surpised lookignat the x-rays how deeply they go into my wrists... not looking forward to having them pulled out ...
> 
> Next appointment is on 15th April, when all being well the casts will be taken off and the pins removed .... :thumb:


brilliant news mate & not long at all! yeh the pins look freaky eh :lol: dont hurt at all coming out bud so dont worry bout that....they used pliers to pull 1 of mine out lol


----------



## Guest

Man i'd have been squirming like mad seeing them pins ! But at least ya know how long ya gotta put up with them. Time soon pass mucka.


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Man i'd have been squirming like mad seeing them pins ! But at least ya know how long ya gotta put up with them. Time soon pass mucka.


yep I went a bit light headed I must say... but at least I have a definite timesclae now!


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> yep I went a bit light headed I must say... but at least I have a definite timesclae now!


That's the main thing mate , and can make plans around your wrist rehab too now to bring into your training. Good times ahead, not much longer


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 30th March*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*

*
*

*Squats:*- 1x100

*Lunges:*- 1x40

*Semi Calves*:- 1x80

*Sixways:*- 1x40

*MP*:- 1x40

*Curls*:- 1x50

*Flyes*:- 1x50

*Notes* :- Woke up to a lovely sunny morning and felt full of energy. Have kept to 100 rep body squats and increased reps on the lunges and semi calves. Also consciously increassed the reps on the sixways as these do work my shoulders. Have not yet added weight to the other upper body exercises .. ws a bit spooked seeing the pins sticking out of my wrists yesterday and I've lost a bit of grip due to the new dressings ... so will monitor.

I'm glad there is an end in sight to having the casts and pins, though then of course I will have to undertake physio to get wrist manipulation back...

Feeling as horny as hell too ...


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Hey,
> 
> Good news on your wrists - something concrete to work towards now.
> 
> I partook of some chocolate today for the first time in months (in the form of 5 easter eggs) and have been sick to my stomach since! Even leg day today didn't stop me demolishing them. So chocolate is added to the list of things I've cut out.
> 
> BOAK.


Cheers :thumb:

:lol: at the easter eggs ! more cardio for you!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 1st march*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*

*Squats :*- 1x100

*Lunges*:- 1x45

*Semi Calves:*- 1x90

*Sixways*:- 1x45

*MP*:- 1x50

*curls*:- 1x70

*Floor Flyes*:- 1x60

*Notes*:- Kept the squats at 100 and increased the lunges and calves... legs feel worked (for a while) . Increased all the upper body exercises slightly sixways/mp had a slight impact but the curls and flyes didn't really do much other than keep the blood pumping... I think I will try some wafers on these and see how I cope.

Cloudy day here but seems mild.. babywipe wash, shave, dress, breakfast, crossword... pal will be coming round to shower/wah my hair later, and we'll change the bed (highlight of my day lol) and I'm hoping a friend might pop round for a coffee at some point


----------



## Mingster

Hang in there Gresh.

You'll doing fantastically well with the training. Shame about the boredom factor. Do you read much. Books are my saviour in situations like these. Doesn't beat being active but these trials are sent to test us...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Hang in there Gresh.
> 
> You'll doing fantastically well with the training. Shame about the boredom factor. Do you read much. Books are my saviour in situations like these. Doesn't beat being active but these trials are sent to test us...


I know Ming, with any luck just two weeks to go till at least the casts and pins come off..

To be honest I don't read very much anymore, I start a book, put it down and never go back to it... The Telegraph cryptic crossword takes me several hours so that passes time, I don't watch much tv, prefer listening to the radio,... but really i would like to be out in the garden and greenhouse even though the weather is still a bit chilly here , there is so much to do and I get frustrated I can't do it.... I also had a little model railway in the garage, but had to dismantle it to make space for the old units from the kitchen, I got as far as relocating the baseboards before the accident .. so I can't even play trains ! .... whats worse I'm not sleeping very well at the moment ... got up at 2am this morning and made myself a hot chocolate and surfed the net for a while....


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Monday 1st march*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*
> 
> *Squats :*- 1x100
> 
> *Lunges*:- 1x45
> 
> *Semi Calves:*- 1x90
> 
> *Sixways*:- 1x45
> 
> *MP*:- 1x50
> 
> *curls*:- 1x70
> 
> *Floor Flyes*:- 1x60
> 
> *Notes*:- Kept the squats at 100 and increased the lunges and calves... legs feel worked (for a while) . Increased all the upper body exercises slightly sixways/mp had a slight impact but the curls and flyes didn't really do much other than keep the blood pumping... I think I will try some wafers on these and see how I cope.
> 
> Cloudy day here but seems mild.. babywipe wash, shave, dress, breakfast, crossword... pal will be coming round to shower/wah my hair later, and we'll change the bed (highlight of my day lol) and I'm hoping a friend might pop round for a coffee at some point


Good work G 

I get the whole boredom thing. I only really read on holiday, or if I find a good book when I am commuting in each day.

Chin up and stay strong though mate, hopefully not too long before some semblance of normality creeps back, even though training will suffer for a while longer. I got lucky when I broke my wrist, and didn't really affect me that much, yours was a bugger though.

not long though, every day is another day closer to getting back to it. Well done on teh BW work though.


----------



## Mingster

I used to do the Telegraph cryptic many years ago but, sadly, I've dumbed down over the years lol. Haven't looked at a crossword in a long, long time tbh...


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Greshie - Fab news about the 15th April - It will positively whizz by (she says with fingers crossed!!). Also am v impressed with your commitment to your work outs, most people would have taken it as an opportunity to lard up for a few weeks, but not our Greshie eh!! If you could be so kind as to pop a little bit of that awesome willpower into an envelope and send it to me, I would be hugely appreciative. Thanks muchly x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Greshie - Fab news about the 15th April - It will positively whizz by (she says with fingers crossed!!). Also am v impressed with your commitment to your work outs, most people would have taken it as an opportunity to lard up for a few weeks, but not our Greshie eh!! If you could be so kind as to pop a little bit of that awesome willpower into an envelope and send it to me, I would be hugely appreciative. Thanks muchly x


lol Jo, I'm actually very frustrated I can't do much more, and I keep on hearing scare stories from people who say it'll be six moinths before I'll be able to lift a weight again or i wont be able to lift the same amount of weight again ...(as if 115kg is all that heavy .. though I suppose for my bodyweight it is) I'm not really listening but do have some concerns about starting training again... I'll have to speak to physio (assuming I get Physio that is, if I've got enough manipulation in my wrists when the casts come off I may not!)


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> lol Jo, I'm actually very frustrated I can't do much more, and I keep on hearing scare stories from people who say it'll be six moinths before I'll be able to lift a weight again or i wont be able to lift the same amount of weight again ...(as if 115kg is all that heavy .. though I suppose for my bodyweight it is) I'm not really listening but do have some concerns about starting training again... I'll have to speak to physio (assuming I get Physio that is, if I've got enough manipulation in my wrists when the casts come off I may not!)


Obviously depends on the injury and how well you have healed - and yours did sound nasty, but you should be able to lift again, although it will be slowly slowly for some exercises. Make out you have less flexion than you really have to ensure you get a physio mate. Then you can discuss in more detail.


----------



## Guest

You'll probably need good strapping for your wrists for support to start off


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You'll probably need good strapping for your wrists for support to start off


Yes I've got some wrist straps already ...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 3rd April*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*

*Squats:*- 1 x 100

*Lunges:*- 1x50

*Semi calves*:- 1x100

*Sixways*:- 1x50

*Curls* :- [email protected] 0.5kg

*MP*:- [email protected]

*Floor flyes*:[email protected]

*Notes*:- Got up really late this morning, possibly because I had a helping hand last night from a bi-curious guy :. Upped the game a bit this morning by adding two 0.5kg wafers to my upper body exercises.. felt them on the Mp but not so much the flyes and curls. Also thought I'd mention the lunge count is for each leg - ie 100 movements in all ... completely knackering lol.

Lovely sunny morning this morning , can see myself having a coffee in the garden later ..

Off to wash shave dress and get some breakfast down me ... already had a pre-workout fix of a banana, coffee and a couple of jaffa cakes !

Have a good day all xx


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 3rd April*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*
> 
> *Squats:*- 1 x 100
> 
> *Lunges:*- 1x50
> 
> *Semi calves*:- 1x100
> 
> *Sixways*:- 1x50
> 
> *Curls* :- [email protected] 0.5kg
> 
> *MP*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Floor flyes*:[email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Got up really late this morning, possibly because I had a helping hand last night from a bi-curious guy :. Upped the game a bit this morning by adding two 0.5kg wafers to my upper body exercises.. felt them on the Mp but not so much the flyes and curls. Also thought I'd mention the lunge count is for each leg - ie 100 movements in all ... completely knackering lol.
> 
> Lovely sunny morning this morning , can see myself having a coffee in the garden later ..
> 
> Off to wash shave dress and get some breakfast down me ... already had a pre-workout fix of a banana, coffee and a couple of jaffa cakes !
> 
> Have a good day all xx


Methinks you can get 120 squats and 60 lunges out - as this all seems too easy now. :lol:

Good work G-Man. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 3rd April*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*
> 
> *Squats:*- 1 x 100
> 
> *Lunges:*- 1x50
> 
> *Semi calves*:- 1x100
> 
> *Sixways*:- 1x50
> 
> *Curls* :- [email protected] 0.5kg
> 
> *MP*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Floor flyes*:[email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Got up really late this morning, possibly *because I had a helping hand last night from a bi-curious guy *:. Upped the game a bit this morning by adding two 0.5kg wafers to my upper body exercises.. felt them on the Mp but not so much the flyes and curls. Also thought I'd mention the lunge count is for each leg - ie 100 movements in all ... completely knackering lol.
> 
> Lovely sunny morning this morning , can see myself having a coffee in the garden later ..
> 
> Off to wash shave dress and get some breakfast down me ... already had a pre-workout fix of a banana, coffee and a couple of jaffa cakes !
> 
> Have a good day all xx


pmsl...if in doubt...visit uncle greshie :lol:

it is a braw day today eh!! doing well with these BW workouts mate


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie - you don't half have a varied social life....  x


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...if in doubt...visit uncle greshie :lol:
> 
> it is a braw day today eh!! doing well with these BW workouts mate


  I'll take all comers ...



bluejoanna said:


> Greshie - you don't half have a varied social life....  x


My social life is actually very pedestrian really! . I'm not sure why but I seem to attract the bisexual, bi-curious and straights who like to 'dabble' ... possibly because I'm still androgenous compared with most men my age (and I'm wearing far better than most men my age lol)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I'll take all comers ...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> My social life is actually very pedestrian really! . I'm not sure why but I seem to attract the bisexual, bi-curious and straights who like to 'dabble' ... possibly because I'm still androgenous compared with most men my age (and I'm wearing far better than most men my age lol)


Dont put yourself down, no way could you be confused with a Lady, your far too ugly (joking) :lol:

Just did a quick Google of "androgenous" to make sure I wasn't making a fool of myself


----------



## mark_star

excellent on the squats mate, new you could do it


----------



## Greshie

Pinned myself tonight

again no issues, butt area a little sore but no pip

Decided to it tonight because my neighbours are having a new fence erected tomorrow and then need to come round to pull away some climber etc (since I can't do them) and I thought it would look good if the caught me mid jab lol


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Pinned myself tonight
> 
> again no issues, butt area a little sore but no pip
> 
> Decided to it tonight because my neighbours are having a new fence erected tomorrow and then need to come round to pull away some climber etc (since I can't do them) and I thought it would look good if the caught me mid jab lol


Are you sure this is connected to the injection? :lol:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Are you sure this is connected to the injection? :lol:


 :lol:

quite sure Diggs quite sure


----------



## chris27

DiggyV said:


> Are you sure this is connected to the injection? :lol:


Maybe the spark or his handy man was round lol


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...happy Friday ...what's in your plan today? It's snowing and bitter here in the sunny south.....sigh...wish it would bugger off.....take care you...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...happy Friday ...what's in your plan today? It's snowing and bitter here in the sunny south.....sigh...wish it would bugger off.....take care you...x


Morning @Flubs a bit grey here and cold, but now snow. Pyjama Lounge workout then being taken shopping later this morning


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 5th April*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Workouts *

*Squats*:- 1x100

*Lunges*:- 1x55

*Semi calves:*- 110

*Sixways*:- 1x55

*MP*:- [email protected]

*Curls* :- [email protected]

*Floor Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- rather overcast here this morning, so a bit harde to get going. Upped the reps on everything but the squats and MP ... gets the blood circulating if nothing else lol, though again felt my quads after the lunges!

Being taken out shopping today, Tesco's and Txmaxx ... all the posh places lol

Have a good day and thanks for reading xx


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Greshie - Lunges are my absolute nemesis, but essential in getting the butt we all crave, so kudos to you for doing so many of em!! Hope you manage to find some bargains in TX Max, I just don't have the patience in that place! Have a great day x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Greshie - Lunges are my absolute nemesis, but essential in getting the butt we all crave, so kudos to you for doing so many of em!! Hope you manage to find some bargains in TX Max, I just don't have the patience in that place! Have a great day x


Bought some underwear in the clearance, a French Connection Shirt also in the clearance, a tee shirt and some pj's


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good work Greshie. How spooky. I was in T K Maxx yesterday. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 7th April*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*

*
*

*Squats*:- 1x100

*Lunges*:- 1x56

*Semi Calves*:- 1x110

*Sixways*:- 1x60

*MP*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Floor Flyes*:- [email protected]

*notes*:- squeezed another rep out of the lunges, but these after the squats are totally knackering. Also added to the calves and the upperbody. Will have to add some weight to the Curls and flyes I think as 0.5kg isn't doing anything!

Nothing much on today ... am being showered later, but in the meantime babywipe wash, shave and dress and breakfast!...

Thanks for reading and have a good day xx


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 9th April*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*

*Squats:*- 1x100

*Lunges:*- 1x57

*semi calves*:- 1x120

*Sixways*:- 1x70

*MP*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Floor Flyes:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Squeezed yet another rep out of the lunges and added 10 reps to the calves, 5 reps to the sixways. Used two 1.25kg oly plates for the remaining upper body added reps to each though found the floor flyes slightly uncomfortable until I shuffled the position of the plates on my fingers, otherwise had no issues at all with my wrists, no aches or twinges... I feel strength is returning to my hands although the casts are inhibiting. My next session will be Thursday and this is likely to be the last before the hospital appointment next Monday as I'm hoping to go to stay with friends over the weekend. I think on Thursday I am going to try the dumbbells @ 1.8kg each (without any plates attached) and see how I get on....

Nice morning here again ... did not sleep very well, got up just after midnight and had a cup of chcocolate, then again at 5:30am for a cup of tea .. feeling erm randy too so the trt doses have kicked in by the looks of things.

I've got to start thinking what to do once the casts and pins are off, I expect any workouts are goign to be light for a while and I shall be using straps and wrists bands for anything other than squats, but should I continue with Wendlers or try something else?, I want a combination on strength and building muscle, especially now I've walked into the dark side and hopefully have the means to kick my stubborn genetics into doing something...

ah well food for thought , in the meantime babaywipe wash, shave, dress, breakfast and crossword!

Thanks for reading and have a good day xxx


----------



## DiggyV

Oh c'mon - isn't it time for 120 squats? :001_tt2:

Good work Gresh.

Take it slow though pal, make sure everything is healed ticketyboo before doing too much. no point in one step forward and 6 back...

The test may have some bearing on sleep as well, although mine seems more settled on it, that and the fact that the rest of life is pretty damned good right now :wub: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

:lol: I find 100 squats enough, especially when followed by lunges .. which I do find knackering

Yes will be taking things gradually, but so itching to get back into my power cage with the oly bar in my hands !


----------



## bluejoanna

Now I echo @DiggyV, don't overdo that itch to do something too heavy, or there will certainly be some scratching to do. Glad you are feeling positive and I will keep everything crossed for a great appointment at the hospital...

Now what I really want to know is when you are better, will you still be doing PJ workouts, or can we expect some s£xy new spandex?? x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Now I echo @DiggyV, don't overdo that itch to do something too heavy, or there will certainly be some scratching to do. Glad you are feeling positive and I will keep everything crossed for a great appointment at the hospital...
> 
> Now what I really want to know is when you are better, will you still be doing PJ workouts, or can we expect some s£xy new spandex?? x


Perhaps I might do boxer brief workouts


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> :lol: I find 100 squats enough, especially when followed by lunges .. which I do find knackering
> 
> Yes will be taking things gradually, but so itching to get back into my power cage with the oly bar in my hands !


Oi now mush ! No rushing back liftin big ! You'll only mess up your rehab and no need to do that. Whatever you jabbin will keep ya muscle nicely until you ready to go heavy again  Then you can join the rest of us in Trencamp 1


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Oi now mush ! No rushing back liftin big ! You'll only mess up your rehab and no need to do that. Whatever you jabbin will keep ya muscle nicely until you ready to go heavy again  Then you can join the rest of us in Trencamp 1


Don't worry Cheeky I shall be careful, expect to be only using the ez-bar and dumbells with very light weights for a while...


----------



## mark_star

i'm with diggyv on the squats mate, come on push a few more of them out, constant progression. You're doing great by the way :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 11th April*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Bodyweights*

*
*

*Squats*:- 1x120

*Lunges*:- 1x60

*Semi Calves:*- 1x130

*Sixways*:- 1x75

*MP*:- 1x50 @1.8kg

*Curls*:-1x100 @1.8kg

*Floor Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Well I tried to webcam the lunges, sixways, Mp, and flyes, and was only successful with the flyes... once I realised the only way I can vids on here is to use the webcam via Youtube... and do I even train ? I suspect it has a lot to do with the angle of webcam looking up at me but I felt quite disheartened with my body image when I played it back.

Upped the reps on everything except the flyes, curls and MP where I ws using the dumbells


----------



## mark_star

mate you're training and so you will be improving, don't get disheartened. Really well done upping the squats. *Progression means improvement!* :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Also pinned 1ml test this morning ... no problems

Also needed to cheer myself up after the video so a couple of snapshots



My legs have more thickness to them which I'm pleased about and I am a little more thickset than when I started out. For a 55 year old I'm not in bad nick I suppose and a bit more in proportion than I was, though need to lose the little bit of tummy. However I do want to get more muscle on ... so roll on the darkside !


----------



## 25434

Greshie...my dear dear t'internet bud....don't get disheartened...you do not look hideous..and it takes time to build a bod...Greshie, the site of you doing curls with your poor arms in plasters actually made me wanna run up there and give you the biggest hug ever!! Some people would just slack off and not do anything and I really commend you for not doing that...don't get down..you sir are being fab....now go and have a shower and change your PJ's....xx


----------



## DiggyV

Big changes from the last lot I saw buddy. good progress, dont get too down on yourself as you're not doing what you really want to. Its like blowing up a balloon. The first time is tough then second is easier. anything you have lost while the wrists heal will come back quicker than it took the first time.

Chin up and stay strong.


----------



## chris27

Going well greshie I cant watch the vid my internet is playing up but i will watch it later ........pics is looking good :thumbup1:

Are ya going to stick with test or are ya going to add another compound reason im asking is i think i read you where thinking about adding some else ?

hope all is well with ya greshie well as good as can be


----------



## Greshie

I shall up the test to 2ml a week once I'm back training properly, and then will consider adding something else to the mix... not sure what tho'


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> I shall up the test to 2ml a week once I'm back training properly, and then will consider adding something else to the mix... not sure what tho'


Fair play greshie that sounds like a plan ......you will do well , you ll be on the tren in no time


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Fair play greshie that sounds like a plan ......you will do well , you ll be on the tren in no time


Hope so Chris ... something needs to kick start my body into growth lol


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> I shall up the test to 2ml a week once I'm back training properly, and then will consider adding something else to the mix... not sure what tho'


Out of curiosity what brand are you using mate? Test-E 250ml / 1ml sound like pharma. I used Bayer Testoviron when I first started which was this dosage. but prefer the Tri-Test blends, the TT-400 I am on now means 1.25ml for 500mg and more cost effective mate.  I worried about switching to UGL produced Test, but have had no trouble with them at all. However pharma Orgenon Sustanon gave me PIP from hell - I was allergic - so you can never tell.


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Hope so Chris ... something needs to kick start my body into growth lol


lol Once you start lifting heavyish again and adding the cals in you ll see changes happening


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> lol Once you start lifting heavyish again and adding the cals in you ll see changes happening


I hope so, when I started to eat more whilst waiting for thre Test to turn up all that seemed to happen was I got fat!


----------



## Guest

Well here I go :

a) Major reps for putting up a video in the 1st place. Now that takes balls mate, and you did it. I couldn't do that, I know i'd be very disheartened if I did it, but you made a video, and put it up anyway. That's major testicular fortitude mate, props.

B) You are doing your level best to workout with your wrists in pins !!! Now I have a slightly bad neck today so I called off the gym, if I had those kinda injuries i'd find it hard to get outta bed. Dude you got more dedication than a lot of people on here.

c) I can't really comment on progress as I dunno the before shots, but if you say you have made inroads into thickness in areas etc, then thats good news. Don't rush back to heavy weights, keep it going nice and steady, but you know that 

d) When you up your test , when you are firing at 100% fitness, then for you, i'd be tempted to add in deca tbh, i'd go deca and dbol, the traditional bulk cycle. Yes admitedly it's a powerful combination, and very harsh for shutdown, but it is the one that will get meat on ya bones m8, especially with the right diet. If you didn't want to go as big as that, then maybe a t-bol / EQ / Test cycle.


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well here I go :
> 
> a) Major reps for putting up a video in the 1st place. Now that takes balls mate, and you did it. I couldn't do that, I know i'd be very disheartened if I did it, but you made a video, and put it up anyway. That's major testicular fortitude mate, props.
> 
> B) You are doing your level best to workout with your wrists in pins !!! Now I have a slightly bad neck today so I called off the gym, if I had those kinda injuries i'd find it hard to get outta bed. Dude you got more dedication than a lot of people on here.
> 
> c) I can't really comment on progress as I dunno the before shots, but if you say you have made inroads into thickness in areas etc, then thats good news. Don't rush back to heavy weights, keep it going nice and steady, but you know that
> 
> d) When you up your test , when you are firing at 100% fitness, then for you, i'd be tempted to add in deca tbh, i'd go deca and dbol, the traditional bulk cycle. Yes admitedly it's a powerful combination, and very harsh for shutdown, but it is the one that will get meat on ya bones m8, especially with the right diet. If you didn't want to go as big as that, then maybe a t-bol / EQ / Test cycle.


Thank you cheeky ... I fancy getting some meat on these bones ...


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Thank you cheeky ... I fancy getting some meat in these bones ...


fixed for ya greshie


----------



## Mingster

You are making progress mate. And, as suggested, this will increase with the combination of resuming full training and the test. You've created a solid base over the past couple of years, both physical and strength wise, and I think you will reap the benefits of that once you start back into assisted training. I would give the 2ml of test a fair crack of the whip before adding extra meds but, when you do, ask away and I'll share any knowledge I have with you


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You are making progress mate. And, as suggested, this will increase with the combination of resuming full training and the test. You've created a solid base over the past couple of years, both physical and strength wise, and I think you will reap the benefits of that once you start back into assisted training. I would give the 2ml of test a fair crack of the whip before adding extra meds but, when you do, ask away and I'll share any knowledge I have with you


Thanks Ming, I shall give the 2ml test a good going first, and then will seek advice on how to supplement ..


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Out of curiosity what brand are you using mate? Test-E 250ml / 1ml sound like pharma. I used Bayer Testoviron when I first started which was this dosage. but prefer the Tri-Test blends, the TT-400 I am on now means 1.25ml for 500mg and more cost effective mate.  I worried about switching to UGL produced Test, but have had no trouble with them at all. However pharma Orgenon Sustanon gave me PIP from hell - I was allergic - so you can never tell.


the infamous BSI lol


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Thanks Ming, I shall give the 2ml test a good going first, and then will seek advice on how to supplement ..


2ml will put you on more test than me:whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> 2ml will put you on more test than me:whistling:


 :lol:

I've got plenty of the stuff, I've read a 12week blast followed by a cruise is the way to go ...


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> the infamous BSI lol


Thanks for that mate - clearly having the desired effect....


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - Just seen your vid and photos and can only echo the sentiment of everyone on here. The fact you are working out with your arms in plaster is an achievement in itself, and is far more than most ordinary people would do. You look terrific in your knickers Greshie, 55 or 105, be confident cos you look great. Just lose the laundry hamper with the dirty PJ's sticking out.... :lol:

Have a HUGE hug and bl00dy great weekend x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Greshie - Just seen your vid and photos and can only echo the sentiment of everyone on here. The fact you are working out with your arms in plaster is an achievement in itself, and is far more than most ordinary people would do. You look terrific in your knickers Greshie, 55 or 105, be confident cos you look great. Just lose the laundry hamper with the dirty PJ's sticking out.... :lol:
> 
> Have a HUGE hug and bl00dy great weekend x


 :lol: thanks Jo  didn't see the laundry basket and PJ's  .. and some point in the future I may blind folks on here with some more boxer brief pics ... DKNY pink and black stripes, DKNY Red, and Levi's lime green  ... all to show progress of course


----------



## bluejoanna

Such a tart Greshie! Pls don't grow a tash and freak us all out....


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Such a tart Greshie! Pls don't grow a tash and freak us all out....
> 
> View attachment 117427


 :lol: no worries on that one !


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> Such a tart Greshie! Pls don't grow a tash and freak us all out....
> 
> View attachment 117427


Berrrrrrrrrludddie Nora!!!! my eyes......my eyes......bloopin hideous....bleurrrrrrggghhhh.....

Morning Greshie...happy Friday to ya...xxx you do look good in your undercrackers...i wasn't going to mention it but now BlueJ has I'm saying it too...in hiding, from behind her back....quietly so noone can hear....lol....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Berrrrrrrrrludddie Nora!!!! my eyes......my eyes......bloopin hideous....bleurrrrrrggghhhh.....
> 
> Morning Greshie...happy Friday to ya...xxx you do look good in your undercrackers...i wasn't going to mention it but now BlueJ has I'm saying it too...in hiding, from behind her back....quietly so noone can hear....lol....


lol the Greshie Undercracker Appreciation Society


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 13th April*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Workout*

*Squats *:- [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected]

*semi calves*:- [email protected]

*Sixways*:- 1x75

*MP:*- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Floor Flyes*:- [email protected]

Notes:- Not away this weekend, had to be cancelled due to a family emergency, so another lounge session though strictly this was a Shorts Lounge Bodyweight Workout...

Used the dumbbells on the squats, lunges and semi calves, 2x1.8kg. Lunges were tough had to pause quite frequently. Two vids taken  In a sweat by the end of all this

Sixways






MP






being taken food shopping shortly so ned to get babywiped shaved and breakfasted. Next session should be in my gym all being well but quite what it will consist of has yet to be decided


----------



## strongmanmatt

Inspirational Ian!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Is it me viewing on my phone or do both links show the same video ?

Thats 3 videos in a row reporting to show your now famous PJ workouts but not a PJ in sight.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Is it me viewing on my phone or do both links show the same video ?
> 
> Thats 3 videos in a row reporting to show your now famous PJ workouts but not a PJ in sight.


Sorted !


----------



## mark_star

great back in the gym, you put so many people to shame, keep up the good work


----------



## JANIKvonD

awreeeet gresh man! how u been?


----------



## Greshie

ho hum ...

the Pyjama Lounge workouts will be continuing for another two weeks at least ... have to keep the wires and casts on until 1st May and then they come off and physio starts for another six weeks... it seems even after the casts and wires are removed the wrists can still drift .. so it's going to be a while before I'll be back to training properly..

bit fed up ..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> ho hum ...
> 
> the Pyjama Lounge workouts will be continuing for another two weeks at least ... have to keep the wires and casts on until 1st May and then they come off and physio starts for another six weeks... it seems even after the casts and wires are removed the wrists can still drift .. so it's going to be a while before I'll be back to training properly..
> 
> bit fed up ..


Chin up mate you'll get there eventually


----------



## Guest

You can hammer legs once the casts are off for a while yes ? MAchine work only.


----------



## Mingster

Chin up mate. Disappointing I know, but you will get there. Keep the faith.


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You can hammer legs once the casts are off for a while yes ? MAchine work only.


Free weights at my home gym cheeks so no machines ... and I'm not aware there is a pay as you go gym in Dumfries ... may be worth investigating


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 16th April*

*
*

*
Pyjama Lounge Workouts*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected]

*Lunges:*[email protected]

*Semi calves*:- [email protected]

*Sixways:*- 1x80

*MP:*- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Floor Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- was rather hoping not to be doing another lounge workout this morning, but there we go, another two weeks (May 1st 4pm) before the casts and wires come off and then physio starts.. seems it will be a further six weeks before the bones are fully healed and there is still a chance they may go out of alignment during that time which is also not what I wanted to hear, so after May 1st may have to drop the dumbbell bars from the upper body workouts for a while so as not to put any stress on the wrists... but I shall have a clearer idea when I talk to the Physio...

Really this morning should be called Swim Shorts Lounge Workout as I'm wearing shorts (NOTE:- Shorts not speedo's before anyone gets too excited lol) Sweat pouring off me .. upped the reps on all the exercises, legs very wobbly after the lunges !

Trouble is of course I'm not really eating properly to take much advantage of all this effort, just relying on ready meals, not making shakes because I can't clean out the blender properly (was difficult enough when I had full mobility) so not using whey powder.... not sure what to do may look at buying some protein bars even though they are expensive and upping my milk intake ......

next session will be Thursday, then from Friday I am away for the weekend ...


----------



## DiggyV

Nice work mate.

Have you thought about wrist splints while you are convalescing? I bought a pair of ebay - they are sold for CTS, but was also put in a similar one (extra support along the thumb line) when I broke the scaphoid bone in my right wrist.

Might mean you can keep those bars in your hands.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Nice work mate.
> 
> Have you thought about wrist splints while you are convalescing? I bought a pair of ebay - they are sold for CTS, but was also put in a similar one (extra support along the thumb line) when I broke the scaphoid bone in my right wrist.
> 
> Might mean you can keep those bars in your hands.


Ah thanks for this idea ... someone has mentioned these ... have taken a quick look on ebay , the extra support they provide might well be useful! I shall wait to see what physio have to say, on the (unlikely) offchance they provide something similar


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Ah thanks for this idea ... someone has mentioned these ... have taken a quick look on ebay , the extra support they provide might well be useful! I shall wait to see what physio have to say, on the (unlikely) offchance they provide something similar


They might do - certainly made things a LOT more comfortable at night for me.  :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

just keep plodding on mate....all u can do! where u off too at the w.e?


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> They might do - certainly made things a LOT more comfortable at night for me. :thumb:


To be honest I can't wait to get these casts off, I get really uncomfortable during the night and end up having to get up for an hour or so...



JANIKvonD said:


> just keep plodding on mate....all u can do! where u off too at the w.e?


I know Jan that's all I can do... just going to the parents of my best mate, they live about 20 miles outside Dumfries on the Solway Firth, their house has spectacular views over the firth to the lake district... I just spend my days sitting in their sun lounge reading papers and looking out to sea !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> I know Jan that's all I can do... just going to the parents of my best mate, they live about 20 miles outside Dumfries on the Solway Firth, their house has spectacular views over the firth to the lake district... I just spend my days sitting in their sun lounge reading papers and looking out to sea !


sounds like my dream home!...i love watching the vast open sea/ocean's....mesmerizeing


----------



## Greshie

Bought 48 CNP snack bars for £35 inc delivery

Looked at ready drinks but decided they are too expensive


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Bought 48 CNP snack bars for £35 inc delivery
> 
> Looked at ready drinks but decided they are too expensive


good deal buddy

I like CNP their banana whey is lovely, PhD is probably my favourite - their diet whey is lovely - bit pricey, but I Only have one a day so is OK. As soon as my Pro-10 stuff turns up I'll let you know on that as well....


----------



## Greshie

Yes I thought so, and if I have one just after training they'll last a fair while, I ordered the cherry/almond and Chocolate/orange

Should arrive Thursday ...........


----------



## mark_star

just had a thought, once you get your casts off get yourself some comfrey ointment, it's common name is knitbone, so says what it does really


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> just had a thought, once you get your casts off get yourself some comfrey ointment, it's common name is knitbone, so says what it does really


oh so do you just rub it on ?


----------



## mark_star

yes you do, it's anti-inflammatory as well so can help with any residual aches and pains


----------



## Greshie

ah ... any ideas where I would get it from?


----------



## mark_star

local independent health store, or pm me, i post all over europe (even scotland)


----------



## Greshie

I'll keep you in mind


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - Try and see the positive side my love - The Docs could have made you keep the casts etc on for another 6 week - just think, only a couple more weeks and we can all be traumatised by the sight of your poorly wrists! Seriously though mate, had a girl at work who broke her foot before Xmas and it failed to heal properly and she is STILL in a cast. She was like a stick to begin with, so lord knows what she is like under the cast now....I know it is sh!tty news for you, but I am sure you will roll with this news as well as you have dealt with everything else. What doesn't kill you etc etc. All love x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Greshie - Try and see the positive side my love - The Docs could have made you keep the casts etc on for another 6 week - just think, only a couple more weeks and we can all be traumatised by the sight of your poorly wrists! Seriously though mate, had a girl at work who broke her foot before Xmas and it failed to heal properly and she is STILL in a cast. She was like a stick to begin with, so lord knows what she is like under the cast now....I know it is sh!tty news for you, but I am sure you will roll with this news as well as you have dealt with everything else. What doesn't kill you etc etc. All love x


Yes I know BJ ... just have to get on with it! just a bit concerned that after the six weeks the bones could still drift apart a little, I assumed by then they would have knitted together sufficiently not to move any more .. but as I think I've already mentioned six weeks is the optimum time in plaster before the wrists become too stiff to manipulate back into full functionality ......


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Yes I know BJ ... just have to get on with it! just a bit concerned that after the six weeks the bones could still drift apart a little, I assumed by then they would have knitted together sufficiently not to move any more .. but as I think I've already mentioned six weeks is the optimum time in plaster before the wrists become too stiff to manipulate back into full functionality ......


wrist splints will help mate... ask about them when you go to have the casts off.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> wrist splints will help mate... ask about them when you go to have the casts off.


Yes I shall do !


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie.....phew...you're not having such a good time with your wrists hey...but I second the wrist splint thing that DiggyV said. I had my left arm in plaster for two months once and when the cast came off it was painful as my wrist was so weak but I wore a splint round my wrist, but had to keep taking it on and off, you know, to give the wrist chance to strengthen on its own, but the splint was a relief. It had a metal bar underneath it to keep your wrist straight and it slipped on over the hand and fastened with Velcro.

Take care Greshie...I know it all must be getting you down but you have to do what you have to for the long term good....big hugs to ya...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie.....phew...you're not having such a good time with your wrists hey...but I second the wrist splint thing that DiggyV said. I had my left arm in plaster for two months once and when the cast came off it was painful as my wrist was so weak but I wore a splint round my wrist, but had to keep taking it on and off, you know, to give the wrist chance to strengthen on its own, but the splint was a relief. It had a metal bar underneath it to keep your wrist straight and it slipped on over the hand and fastened with Velcro.
> 
> Take care Greshie...I know it all must be getting you down but you have to do what you have to for the long term good....big hugs to ya...


Thank you Flubs xxx

I am warming to the splints idea I must say ... will see what physio say (and provide) if they don't provide anything I can get some of ebay very quickly!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 18th April*

*
*

*
Swim Shorts Lounge Workout*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Semi Calves*:- [email protected]

*Sixways:*- 1x85

*MP:*- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Floor Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Don't get too carried away the shorts are plain navy blue and donkey's years old and I use them to walk on and off the beach in the south of France  . upped the reps on all the exercises... MP is the most uncomfortable, slightly difficult to get the left hand to grip the bar above my head.. but it's fine on the curls and on the flyes...

Have pinned 1ml test ... no problems , and am now munching on a cnp cherry and almond protein bar, a bit sweet.

Breakfast, another coffee, some ironing and then the crossword.

Away this weekend, so the next session will be on Tuesday. May up the weight ever so slightly, feel I am beginning to max out on the number of reps I can do lol


----------



## mark_star

that's brilliant mate, keep up the good work


----------



## bluejoanna

All OK Greshie? Just popping by to see how the under cracker workouts are going x


----------



## JANIKvonD

how was the w.e away mate? iv put some progress pics up in white see through knickers im sure you'll want to see pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989

JANIKvonD said:


> how was the w.e away mate? iv put some progress pics up in white see through knickers im sure you'll want to see pmsl


Lol you tart !


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> All OK Greshie? Just popping by to see how the under cracker workouts are going x


Had the weekend off, but back to the exercises tomorrow ... am just devising a plan for the next six weeks or so when the casts and wires come off...



JANIKvonD said:


> how was the w.e away mate? iv put some progress pics up in white see through knickers im sure you'll want to see pmsl


mmmmm sounds promising , must go and take a look pronto :drool:


----------



## Greshie

ok just had a little diversion into Jan's journal  to check on his progress :whistling:

Anyway I'm thinking about the next stage of my 'pyjama' workouts after the wires and casts come off on the 1st May

It is very unlikely I shall be able to use the oly bar for sometime yet, so am going to concentrate on using dumbbells and light weights. Have decided to split the workouts into two

A - Legs

B - Upper Body

A - Squats, Lunges, Semi Calves, and something else?

B - bench press, lateral raises, seated press ... and something else?

Is there anything else I can do? I'm thinking doing each session twice a week ... so Mon=A Tues=B Weds Rest Thurs= A Fri=B

The aim is to build muscle rather than increase strength, I think the strength training will come once the bones are fully knitted together again which will probably be in a couple of months... Reps are going to have to be as many as it takes, I've got all the time in the world so the sessions can take as long as they take.

With the legs I think I'll be able to go a bit heavier because I shall just be holding the dumbbells statically, but the upper body requires some wrist movement so these will probably just be with the bars themselves, certainly to begin with ...

Have wrists straps and am looking at splints ...

Am not going to be doing much cooking from scratch for a while yet, so will continue with ready meals, I will start logging my macros on fitday again, but I shall just be aiming for slightly over maintenance I think , not sure. May also up the test to 1.5ml a week ... but again am not sure about that... may be a suck it and see

Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## Guest

tbh with you, I cannot suggest any extra exercises based on guesswork, what you'll have to do is when the stuff comes off is see what kind of range of motion you have, and what feels comfortable after, then you can really see it for yourself.  It will all be down to feel and what works for you, as you will not be able to have much resistance against the wrist.


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> ok just had a little diversion into Jan's journal  to check on his progress :whistling:
> 
> Anyway I'm thinking about the next stage of my 'pyjama' workouts after the wires and casts come off on the 1st May
> 
> It is very unlikely I shall be able to use the oly bar for sometime yet, so am going to concentrate on using dumbbells and light weights. Have decided to split the workouts into two
> 
> A - Legs
> 
> B - Upper Body
> 
> A - Squats, Lunges, Semi Calves, and something else?
> 
> B - bench press, lateral raises, seated press ... and something else?
> 
> Is there anything else I can do? I'm thinking doing each session twice a week ... so Mon=A Tues=B Weds Rest Thurs= A Fri=B
> 
> The aim is to build muscle rather than increase strength, I think the strength training will come once the bones are fully knitted together again which will probably be in a couple of months... Reps are going to have to be as many as it takes, I've got all the time in the world so the sessions can take as long as they take.
> 
> With the legs I think I'll be able to go a bit heavier because I shall just be holding the dumbbells statically, but the upper body requires some wrist movement so these will probably just be with the bars themselves, certainly to begin with ...
> 
> Have wrists straps and am looking at splints ...
> 
> Am not going to be doing much cooking from scratch for a while yet, so will continue with ready meals, I will start logging my macros on fitday again, but I shall just be aiming for slightly over maintenance I think , not sure. May also up the test to 1.5ml a week ... but again am not sure about that... may be a suck it and see
> 
> Anyone any thoughts?


To make the squats tougher - have a look at Bulgarian Split Squats - may work better for you with lighter weights, also walking lunges as well - in the garden - as an alternative to standard lunges. Donkey calf raises - one leg at a time wit the other leg tucked around the ankle are tougher. Not sure you need more than this. You could just run 2 rotations through - one using the normal movements, and one using the alternative ones perhaps?

Nothing for your back - you could do dumbbell rows, although will depend on how your wrists hold up.....


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> To make the squats tougher - have a look at Bulgarian Split Squats - may work better for you with lighter weights, also walking lunges as well - in the garden - as an alternative to standard lunges. Donkey calf raises - one leg at a time wit the other leg tucked around the ankle are tougher. Not sure you need more than this. You could just run 2 rotations through - one using the normal movements, and one using the alternative ones perhaps?
> 
> Nothing for your back - you could do dumbbell rows, although will depend on how your wrists hold up.....


Agree with the Donkey Calf Raises and the Bulgarian squats (might try these from tomorrow) I think lunging around the garden is a non starter because of the different levels and lack of decent paths ...

Agree with the dumbbell row, am going to try them by leaning on the bench with a clenched fist and keep most of my body weight on my knee, might be a bit awkward and probably will have to keep the weights light ...


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Agree with the Donkey Calf Raises and the Bulgarian squats (might try these from tomorrow) I think lunging around the garden is a non starter because of the different levels and lack of decent paths ...
> 
> Agree with the dumbbell row, am going to try them by leaning on the bench with a clenched fist and keep most of my body weight on my knee, might be a bit awkward and probably will have to keep the weights light ...


OK.

on the dumbbell rows, you could also do them both at the same time, then no need to lean for each arm. Also need less weight when doing them like this. Probably easier for you.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 23rd April*

*
*

*
Swim Shorts Lounge Workout*

*
*

*Bulgarian Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected] (each leg)

*Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (each leg)

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Donkey Calf Raises*:- 1x15 1x20 (each leg)

*Seated DB press *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hammer Curls:*- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected] (each arm)

*Alternate curls*:- [email protected] (each arm )

*Lateral Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Row (double)* :- [email protected] (each arm)

*notes:*- As you can see there has been a bit of a change round this morning.Did the Bulgarians in bare feet, think next time I shall try to wear my trainers, felt a little unstable, specially on my left foot, also rested the 'spare leg' on the sofa, which may have been a bit high. Lunges tough as always, had to break into sets.. to get my breath back!

tried the Donkey calves with the weights but my legs were too wobbly from the lunges, so started with normal semi calves, then did some Donkeys, found it was easier to do them with one hand gently balanced on the back of the sofa!

The seated DB press was not comfortable with the casts on.

Only stopped at 25 reps each arm on the alternate curls because the weights were working lose on the db's !

Like the lateral raises, the the second set got very hard !

The DB Row was a sort of bent over row but using Dumbbells, this got over having to kneel on something and balance with one of my wrists.

Bit disappointed with the seated press being so uncomfortable, hopefully once the casts are off I'll be able to do this better, I do want to concentrate a little on developing my upper body more.

Will also have to start looking at diet at some point, not liking my podgy stomach at all !

Am going to have a protein bar, a bath, a late breakfast (pre workout was a banana, coffee and 3 jaffa cakes) then do some ironing !

Thanks for reading and have a good day... any suggestions welcome


----------



## DiggyV

good work pal :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Just thought I'd share a photo of the view I had from the sun lounge of the house I was staying at over the weekend


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Just thought I'd share a photo of the view I had from the sun lounge of the house I was staying at over the weekend
> 
> View attachment 118774


lovely mate. Cant beat looking out over water....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Beautiful, what's the land mass in the distance?


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Beautiful, what's the land mass in the distance?


It's the lake District... the house is situated on the Solway Firth which separates Cumbria from Dumfries and Galloway


----------



## mark_star

love the Bulgarian Split Squats, good work Greshie, you're a star


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> love the Bulgarian Split Squats, good work Greshie, you're a star


Thanks Mark ... just hope it pays off, the low weights seem a bit of a cheat, but my legs were wobbly afterwards, and I also really felt the laterals ... roll on Thursday


----------



## mark_star

it will pay off, far better than sitting on your backside for 6 weeks or however many it is now


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> it will pay off, far better than sitting on your backside for 6 weeks or however many it is now


Those are my feelings exactly ... will be seven weeks last friday since the accident happened


----------



## phoenix1980

Lurking as always whats hit me just now for some reason, I say some reason as it should have hit me earlier lol is the fact that you snapped both your wrists and yet you STILL carried on with training in one form or another. To yourself that is probably nothing , doesnt even register but looking in from the outside it is an admirable achievement. We have all, myself included, fallen off the wagon for far less alot more trivial and pathetic reasons.

Reps!!!


----------



## Greshie

phoenix1980 said:


> Lurking as always whats hit me just now for some reason, I say some reason as it should have hit me earlier lol is the fact that you snapped both your wrists and yet you STILL carried on with training in one form or another. To yourself that is probably nothing , doesnt even register but looking in from the outside it is an admirable achievement. We have all, myself included, falled off the wagon for far less more trivial reasons.
> 
> Reps!!!


Thank you for your post and reps Phoenix :thumbup1: , the fact is I couldn't do nothing for all this time, even if I couldn't continue with what I was doing I had to work something out ... and though the stookies and wires come off next Wednesday 1st it will probably be another six weeks at least before the bones have knitted together and healed sufficiently for me to get back to lifting with an oly bar... so in the meantime I shall do my damnedest to make the best workout sessions I can ... Consistency and persistence is the name of this game ... even at my age lol


----------



## phoenix1980

On a side note, Im sure I read that you were or are injecting test. Ive also read that IGF/GH can actually help with injuries pscarb/milky would probably be best to quiz re this. Anything that would aid the healing process making it quicker and a stronger repair would be beneficial however I think its expensive so that would have to be factored in majorly.


----------



## Greshie

phoenix1980 said:


> On a side note, Im sure I read that you were or are injecting test. Ive also read that IGF/GH can actually help with injuries pscarb/milky would probably be best to quiz re this. Anything that would aid the healing process making it quicker and a stronger repair would be beneficial however I think its expensive so that would have to be factored in majorly.


yes still injecting test ... going up to 1.5 ml a week I think when I start the revised training regime as done this morning (though I will probably split it next week into separate legs and upper body sessions) . From what I recall GH would be too expensive for me but I may well take another look... anything that helps with the healing would be beneficial


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning Gresh.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - What a nice post from @phoenix1980 and @mark_star - Both posts echo everyone's admiration for you Greshie - most of us mere mortals would have given up by now. I shall stop being nice now - don't want your head to get too big! x


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> morning Gresh.


Morning Dirk 



bluejoanna said:


> Hey Greshie - What a nice post from @phoenix1980 and @mark_star - Both posts echo everyone's admiration for you Greshie - most of us mere mortals would have given up by now. I shall stop being nice now - don't want your head to get too big! x


Thank y6ou Jo, and don't worry my had has not increased in size (yet  ) will be glad to get the casts off ... they are really irritating now !


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 25th April*

*
*

*
Swim Shorts Garage Workout*

*Bulgarian Squats*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Donkey Semi Calves*:- [email protected] (ea leg)

*Romanian Deadlift*:- [email protected]

*Seated DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected] (ea arm)

*DB Rows*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Yep you read it right, am back in the garage properly for the first time since my accident. A few more tweaks including adding Romanian deads because my hams need developing, not sure how effective they were, will need to check form as well. Did loads of variations on the bench press, seated press gets very uncomfortable after a while, especially with the right hand, the cast gets in the way. the declines were the easiest and most comfortable , hence the super set at the end, however these should really have been flyes, but until I can remove the safety bars they will remain a decline press!.

Not as wobbly today after the squats and lunges ... but boy those Bulgarians know a thing or two lol....

Pre workout this morning was a banana coffee and boost bar, post workout a protein bar . next will run a bath and then have a late breakfast.. intend to add some whey into my cornflakes and granola....

Talking about the safety bars, I've removed some of the lighter weights from the oly bar and noticed that the impact of the fall has actually distorted one of the bars slightly .... ooops lol

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

ace work mate. when do the casts come off again?


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> ace work mate. when do the casts come off again?


Thanks Jan  ... they are due off on Wednesday 1st May at 2:30 in the afternoon :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

btw pinned 1ml of test this morning ........... new bottle (different supplier I think) but no issues!


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - Is your garage attached to your house with an adjoining door? I have visions of you dashing across the garden in your speedo's and battered casts to get to your garage gym and all the old dears hanging out the washing wondering what the hell you are doing in there....

Fab work out. I have horrific DOMS from squats on Tuesday and Bulgarian Splits are the worst....like EVER (so you know they are probably the best for you......) Have a tops one x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Greshie - Is your garage attached to your house with an adjoining door? I have visions of you dashing across the garden in your speedo's and battered casts to get to your garage gym and all the old dears hanging out the washing wondering what the hell you are doing in there....
> 
> Fab work out. I have horrific DOMS from squats on Tuesday and Bulgarian Splits are the worst....like EVER (so you know they are probably the best for you......) Have a tops one x


Hi Jo , no the garage is attached, I can get to it either from the Kitchen or the vestibule , so no public exposure (thankfully!) , though one of the bedrooms of the house to the back of me overlooks my garden so they could get a view possibly as the rear window in the garage is enormous!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Thanks Jan  ... they are due off on Wednesday 1st May at 2:30 in the afternoon :thumb:


less than a week!!! happy days :beer:


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> less than a week!!! happy days :beer:


Indeed and a pal is getting me some wrist straps/splints so I will still have some protection when I workout etc...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Indeed and a pal is getting me some wrist straps/splints so I will still have some protection when I workout etc...


brilliant...youll be pulling the head off it again in no time :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

One step further forward ... car battery recharged overnight and now the engine is ticking over ...


----------



## Guest

Things are on the up n up, good good


----------



## 25434

Hi Greshie...not long now hey? Your wrists will be sore when the casts come off so just be careful and make use of the splints. Take care you..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hi Greshie...not long now hey? Your wrists will be sore when the casts come off so just be careful and make use of the splints. Take care you..x


Hi @Flubs thanks for dropping by... nope not long now thankfully, yes know they will be very stiff to start off with... not looking forward to that! Hope things are ok for you ? All being well I shall be down in Surrey the last week of May and would love to hook up for an ice cream and a troll along the prom if you are free


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> One step further forward ... *car battery recharged overnight and now the engine is ticking over* ...


Is this a euphmism Greshie?? You seem to have a number of gentlemen callers


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Is this a euphmism Greshie?? You seem to have a number of gentlemen callers


In this instance no it wasn't

but erm yes I do  (well have to do something to pass the time  )


----------



## bluejoanna

Too right my love. Very good for recovery too (so I hear..... :whistling: ). x


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Hi @[Redacted] thanks for dropping by... nope not long now thankfully, yes know they will be very stiff to start off with... not looking forward to that! Hope things are ok for you ? All being well I shall be down in Surrey the last week of May and would love to hook up for an ice cream and a troll along the prom if you are free


If I'm free to drop down to stand u an ice cream I would like that......  . Have a good weekend Greshie...


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sounds like you've got yourself a date Ian,


----------



## 25434

strongmanmatt said:


> Sounds like you've got yourself a date Ian,


Not a date........nope.......but we do have an ice cream promise to fulfil...and one must take that most seriously......yes, one must...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Hi @Flubs thanks for dropping by... nope not long now thankfully, yes know they will be very stiff to start off with... not looking forward to that! Hope things are ok for you ? All being well I shall be down in Surrey the last week of May and would love to hook up for an ice cream and a troll along the prom if you are free





Flubs said:


> If I'm free to drop down to stand u an ice cream I would like that......  . Have a good weekend Greshie...


Ice cream?....I'm in


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 27th April*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Gym Workout*

*Bulgarian Squats*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Semi Donkey Calves*:- [email protected]

*Romanian BB Deads*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Have split the routine in two, upper body section due tomorrow morning, done this to help recovery times. Will then do each part twice a week with a complete day's rest in between

Messed up on the squats as should have done 30 reps per set; read my bit of paper wrongly ! now very stable on my right foot but still wobble badly on my left at times. Upped the deads by 5 reps

Sweating buckets and legs feel worked. Pre workout banana, boost bar and coffee, post work out a protein bar....

Hoping to be taken shopping this morning, otherwise not a lot on !

Thanks for reading and have a good day all xx


----------



## DiggyV

Looking like a good routine now buddy, even with low weights those split squats are a killer.


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice work out there Mr :thumbup1: - You must be pleased with your progress. I am still impressed you do split squats voluntarily.......freaking hate them! Hope your visitors turned up to take you out. Have a lovely weekend Greshie x


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Looking like a good routine now buddy, even with low weights those split squats are a killer.


Yes the split squats are a killer indeed ! Quite pleased with this routine though still not sure about the deads ...



bluejoanna said:


> Nice work out there Mr :thumbup1: - You must be pleased with your progress. I am still impressed you do split squats voluntarily.......freaking hate them! Hope your visitors turned up to take you out. Have a lovely weekend Greshie x


Yep turned up and we took my Jag to Tesco's for a run (I had the engine ticking over beforehand) so that was good ...

I like the split squats, they are hard going but effective .. and prove you don't need huge amounts of weight to make progress, although the number of reps is rather tiring to say the least!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You've got a jag? Please tell me it's like the one in the sweeney


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You've got a jag? Please tell me it's like the one in the sweeney


Sorry to disappoint ... it's an X type...................


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Sorry to disappoint ... it's an X type...................
> 
> View attachment 119164


Next best! And it's got a personalised plate! You're a playa! (Is that how one spells 'player' nowadays?)


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Next best! And it's got a personalised plate! You're a playa! (Is that how one spells 'player' nowadays?)


lol probably !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 28th April*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Gym Workout 'B'*

*Seated DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- 2x25 [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- 1x40 [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected] (ea arm|)

*DB row*s:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- worked out a strategy for the seated DB Press, I use a hammer curl position with the Dumbbells which is much more comfortable, funnily enough have no problems with the declines and inclines.

Felt the DB rows

Added back in the lateral raises. The lats are really hard going after a while which I like especially with such low weights...

Pre workout the usual banana, coffee and boost bar, post workout a protein bar and creatine ...

Just have the 15kg weights to remove from the oly bar, then I need to get it up out of the way on to the hooks, then I can remove the safety rails and turn my decline press into flyes ... I may try this tomorrow...

Breakfast, babywipe wash, shave, crossword and some washing....

Next workouts legs on Tuesday, Upper Body on Wednesday , casts off Wednesday afternoon , rest day Thurs and then legs Friday and Upper Body Saturday... the last could be interesting ... though shall be wearing wrist supports


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 30th April*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'A' - Legs *

*Bulgarian Squats:*- [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Semi Donkey Raises*:- [email protected]

*Romanian Dead Lifts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Took my time this morning ... plenty of rest between each set to recover and get my breath back (mainly breath lol) legs feeling worked which is good...

Upped the squats by 1 set and increased the reps on everything else. Still abit wobbly on the squats at times but I've realised my 'resting' foot position is important. However I do notice a bit of lower back pain by the end of the squats which suggests I'm not doing something quite right, may try to hook up a webcam vid next time to see what you all think

Also felt the deadlifts a bit this morning which is good

Off for a sloosh down in the shower, have worked out a way to use the shower head without getting my casts wet, still not a proper wash, but hopefull tomorrow evening.....................

Just had my regular pre/post workout feed ... banana, coffee, boost bar, protein bar... next a late breakfast of cereal with whey sprinkled over and then the crossword ... may even sit outside later , it's a beautiful day!

Have a good day and thanks for reading x


----------



## mark_star

this is excellent Greshie, a really good plan, well thought out


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> this is excellent Greshie, a really good plan, well thought out


Thank you Mark ... it's really a case of what I can do under the circumstances !


----------



## 25434

Afternoon gershwin...hee hee...soz...I can't resist...soz my luv....not!!!!! hahahaha....

Hey, when I hear you say you are doing wobberly squats it makes my stomach go in knots cos I keep imagining you putting up a pic showing us your leg in plaster where you fell over and sprained something....lol....you just be careful!!!...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Afternoon gershwin...hee hee...soz...I can't resist...soz my luv....not!!!!! hahahaha....
> 
> Hey, when I hear you say you are doing wobberly squats it makes my stomach go in knots cos I keep imagining you putting up a pic showing us your leg in plaster where you fell over and sprained something....lol....you just be careful!!!...x


Have no fear Flubs I actually have very good balance ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Have you watched 'so you think you can squat' Gresh? It's very good. One of the elite fts guys explaining squats. It's on YouTube. Also check out some of the mark rippetoe stuff on you tube.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you watched 'so you think you can squat' Gresh? It's very good. One of the elite fts guys explaining squats. It's on YouTube. Also check out some of the mark rippetoe stuff on you tube.


I'll take a look but ordinary squats were never an issue, so it is something to do with the Bulgarian variation


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 1st May * :bounce: * :bounce:*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Gym Workout 'B' - Upper body*

*Seated DB press:*- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes:*- 2x30 1x25 @2.8kg

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected] (total)

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- 2x25 [email protected]

*Notes*:- :bounce: day as the casts and wires will be coming out this afternoon. Managed to remove the 15kg plates from the oly bar and then lift the oly bar onto the pins, this enabled me to remove the safety rails so I can now do flyes  . One of the safety rails is definitely kinked lol...

Such a lovely day yesterday, had the patio doors open, but today is cooler and wet ...

Off for a hose down in the shower, then breakfast and crossword and get ready for this afternoon, expecting the ambulance just before 2pm....

Have a good day all xx


----------



## mark_star

excellent news


----------



## Guest

This day ain't come quick enough I bet ! lol


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> This day ain't come quick enough I bet ! lol


Yep it's been a long time coming lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pleased for you mate :thumbup:


----------



## 25434

whoop whoop  :bounce: i hope you are doing okay Greshie, I'm late in...sorry...work stuff.....you need to be extra careful when you get them off cos your wrists will be feeling a bit weedy and weak...please be careful with them.....will pop by later to see how it all went...xxx big hugs...


----------



## Greshie

Did a little video via youtube abut when it processed it, it said it was too long, even though it was only a couple of minutes so I don't know what is happening

Well casts are off and the wires pulled out with the B&Q pliers ....

Some very nice scars where the wires went in and rather a lot of dead skin on the palms of my hands .

Have been given some exercises to do, mustn't lift anything heavy, but otherwise try to do as much as possible.

wrists are stiff, can't bend them back or downwards or move them sideways, the exercises are to get them flexible again...

Can't drive for a few weeks yet which is a bit of a bugger and it will be six weeks before my wrists return to full strength ...

if I can get the youtube vid to work I'll post it


----------



## DiggyV

Great news G-Man - really pleased for you. now just dont overdo it over the next few weeks in your frustration to get training again.

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Great news G-Man - really pleased for you. now just dont overdo it over the next few weeks in your frustration to get training again.
> 
> :thumb:


Don't worry ... dumbbell workouts for the foreseeable future

more frustrated I shan't be driving for a while yet...


----------



## BestBefore1989

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: FREEDOM


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: FREEDOM


mmm witha great deal of stiffness (in my wrists .... my wrists ! )


----------



## Enjoy1

aw that's great news Greshie....

Sure you will get stronger by the day now .. Xxx


----------



## phoenix1980

Phase 2 begins, the casts are off at long last!


----------



## Greshie

Thanks guys :thumb:

For some reason the right hand is stiffer than the left, I can already feel more flexibility in the left...


----------



## Guest

Bet you had a damn good scratch ! lol


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Bet you had a damn good scratch ! lol


Actually no, but the first shower afterwards was great!


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Thought I'd stop by and see how you're doing...all good with the wrists?


Yep casts and wires out this afternoon ... it will still be another six weeks or so before I get full strength back, and my wrists are very stiff and lack flexibility


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie....hope your first day without casts is a good one....x


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - FABULOUS news on the successful cast removal. Mega relief all round I would say. I bet you have had about 10 baths and showers - no more baby wipe washes - hurrah! Take care of those wrists now buddy or @Flubs and I will remove ice cream privileges x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Greshie - FABULOUS news on the successful cast removal. Mega relief all round I would say. I bet you have had about 10 baths and showers - no more baby wipe washes - hurrah! Take care of those wrists now buddy or @Flubs and I will remove ice cream privileges x


no don't worry I shall take things gently, woke up with very funny sensations in my right wrist, tingling in odd places including along the break line... however now I'm up that's gone. Also a tale of two wrists, the left has more movement in it and I can clench better with it. Both wrists are slightly swollen which doesn't help.

Got my pal to help me put the whirligig up in the back garden yesterday, so am going to do a bit of washing and peg it out, and also clean the kitchen work tops ... this will help with manipulation I think

Oh and I need to do a Tesco order ...  hoping next week will be the last week of ready meals ....

And will be pinning today too!


----------



## 25434

Get some aloe Vera gel on the swollen bits, it will help, you can buy it at the supermarkets or chemists....or witch hazel but I go for the first option....when I came out of hospital when I was poorly the AV gel was brilliant on my swollen bits and bobs and kept them cool too. xx

Dont go mad will you Greshie...you know, freedom of the wrists and all that...walk before you can run mister....and now I've finished being your mam I will go and do some work...and yes...bluej is correct...double cone ice cream rights will be removed if you injure yourself before the end of May!! hahaha....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Get some aloe Vera gel on the swollen bits, it will help, you can buy it at the supermarkets or chemists....or witch hazel but I go for the first option....when I came out of hospital when I was poorly the AV gel was brilliant on my swollen bits and bobs and kept them cool too. xx
> 
> Dont go mad will you Greshie...you know, freedom of the wrists and all that...walk before you can run mister....and now I've finished being your mam I will go and do some work...and yes...bluej is correct...double cone ice cream rights will be removed if you injure yourself before the end of May!! hahaha....


----------



## Guest

What the hell is a whirligig ?


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What the hell is a whirligig ?


Rotary Airer....


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> Rotary Airer....


Oh right ! I always thought it was a car or jukebox ! lol


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Gresh-Man - was A LOT less gruesome than I was expecting. Take care of the wrists tho


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Gresh-Man - was A LOT less gruesome than I was expecting. Take care of the wrists tho


The exit wounds looked pretty bad when I first got back from the hospital but after a shower and letting the air get to them they dried up very quickly. There is definitely quite a bit of swelling at the moment as usually my veins are very prominent across the top of my wrists


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 3rd May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'A' Legs *

*Bulgarian Squats*:- [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Semi Donkey Calves:*- [email protected]

*Romanian Deadlifts*:[email protected]

*Notes:*- No problems with the squats today, so whatever I was doing wrong last time corrected itself!, still a bit of a wobble on the first set but fine afterwards. Everything else fine, still not sure the Romanian Deads are doing very much. Think holding the dumbbells helps my grip.

Wore sports support straps which certainly gave some support. Wrists feeling a lot better this morning and I think the swelling is beginning to subside as my veins are becoming more prominent again, will start the physio exercises today.

Also think I need to up the weight slightly on legs soon, as I don't want to do more reps

A bit dank here, breakfast, shower, some housework, crossword, physio, and I may pot up some african violet cuttings I took eight weeks ago (old ladies plants really but I like them) ..................


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 4th may*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'B' - Upper Body*

*Seated DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes:*- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:[email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected] (each arm)

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- 1x25 1x24 [email protected] 2.8kg

*Notes*:- This being the first upper body workout since the casts were removed I was careful especially with the DB presses, hence only did 20 reps per set on the seated as the right hand began to complain after a while.

The inclines and declines were a lot easier, so I may swop seated for flat bench ... especially since I've worked out that the application of a little WD40 to the screw thread has eased changing the position of the bench .. don't ask why I never thought about doing that when I first got the equipment !

Have no intention of increasing the weight on upper body at the moment, except perhaps on the DB Rows where 70reps got a bit much!

Used wrist straps again. Right hand gets very stiff over night and fingers very difficult to clench first thing in the morning, left hand is much looser, but I think the left hand is less swollen which obviously is a factor. I can now put my hands flat on the table which is good but I need to spend time trying to get them to bend more forwards and backwards today..

Had a letter yesterday from Physio, so will 'phone them on Tuesday to make an appointment ....

Next Training session will be Monday

Looks like a decent day here, may wonder in to town later this afternoon, in the meantime, shower , shave, crossword, and put some washing on ... at least now I can hang it outside!

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff Gresh. Nice and easy does it mind...Do as I say not as I do lol...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Gresh. Nice and easy does it mind...Do as I say not as I do lol...


 :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hi Greshie...hope the bank holiday weekend is a good one for you..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hi Greshie...hope the bank holiday weekend is a good one for you..x


And for you Flubsy too ... x


----------



## strongmanmatt

Great to see Ian, your adding weight slowly but surely you'll be back at your best. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Guest

Apparantly tomorrow is a scorcher (By our terms) so fk off training n have a blow out  That's my advice


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Apparantly tomorrow is a scorcher (By our terms) so fk off training n have a blow out  That's my advice


Sounds good Cheeks ... have just spent an hour in the garden decapitating dandelions (can't pull them out ) and sowed some Cosmos seeds in the greenhouse


----------



## bluejoanna

I am taking @CheekyMonkey's advice and eating cheesy crumpets whilst catching up on journals......promise to walk it off later - they were calling to me this morning and I could not resist....Hope you are having a great one x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 6th May *

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Gym Workout 'A' - Legs*

*
*

*Bulgarian Squats:*- 1x20, 1x25, [email protected] 8.6kg

*Lunges*:- 1x30, 2x25 @ 8.6kg

*Semi Donkey calves*:- [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the weights for Legs today 8.6kg comprises 2x [email protected] 1.8 + 2x1.25kg. Reps reduced on most exercises overall. Found the squats easier to balance with the slightly heavier weight.

The problem with low weights large reps is I run out of breath sometimes before my muscles totally run out of fight, especially on the squats/lunges, and I do take "as long as it takes" breaks between sets to get my breath back.

Overcast here though at least it isn't raining (at the moment) shower, breakfast, crossword, then I shall sort through 8 weeks worth of paperwork that has accumulated in the spare bedroom .... oh joy!


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> I am taking @CheekyMonkey's advice and eating cheesy crumpets whilst catching up on journals......promise to walk it off later - they were calling to me this morning and I could not resist....Hope you are having a great one x


I trust that will be a very brisk walk !


----------



## bluejoanna

Back from a brisk 6 miler - does that mean I qualify for more carb based produce??


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Back from a brisk 6 miler - does that mean I qualify for more carb based produce??


That was blinkin' quick!


----------



## bluejoanna

It was quick - I had carbs to eat!! Left at 8.15, back at 9.40. No messin!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 7th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Gym Workout 'B' - Upper Body*

*Seated DB Press*:- 1x30 [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected] (ea arm)

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Lovely sunny morning here which always helps my mood and workouts. Right wrist felt much more comfortable holding the dumbbell. Tried pausing at the top of each rep and extended the reps on the press and flyes... A decent session, have another one like this and I'll up the weight slightly.

Had a letter through from Physio on Saturday so will be 'phoning them shortly to arrange an appointment.

Some washing on, am going to attempt to fully strip and remake my bed (previously could do the stripping but not the remaking!) then perhaps a little bit of weed decapitation, crossword, and continue to tidy the spare room!

Thanks for reading and have a good day x


----------



## mark_star

exciting times young man, starting to up the weights again


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> exciting times young man, starting to up the weights again


yes Indeed ... albeit very slowly ....


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 9th May*

*
*

*
beach Shorts Gym Workout 'A' Legs*

*Bulgarian Squats*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- 3x20 1x25 @ 8.6kg

*Semi Donkey calves*:- [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Split things up today on the squats and lunges, added a set and decreased the reps for each set though still did more overall, got interrupted by a 'phone call in the lunges which is why the last set went to 25 reps. may have to split the Donkey Calves too... lose my balance after a while !.

Have been toying with reverting to a four day split, but got a bit stuck,

1. legs day would be fine with the Bulgarians, Lunges, Calves and Romanians.

2. Bench day would also be ok with the inclines, declines, curls etc,

3. shoulders day ok with Seated DB press, lateral raises and DB rows

4. but got stuck on Deads ... could do a version of DB SLDL but what else?

Cant do Dips/Push ups/ Chins / Pulls ... and I'm not sure whether the weights I'm pulling warrant splitting in this way anyway...

Anyway Upper Body session tomorrow then weekend off. During the weekend I intend to drive the car round the block to see how I cope.

Fairly rubbish day here, though if it stays dry(ish) I may walk round to Aldi's for a few bits and pieces.

Wrists not too bad though had a scare in the early hours, woke up to find my left hand seized with shooting pains and pins and needles, thought I'd damaged it again, but flexed it and manipulated it and the pains subsided and it's fine this morning... left hand is generally more mobile and freer than the right ....

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day all xx


----------



## DiggyV

Were the bent over double rows not do-able?


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Were the bent over double rows not do-able?


yes sorry they are on Shoulders day


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> yes sorry they are on Shoulders day


if your arms are parallel to / rubbing on your sides they are a back exercise, with them perpendicular to your neck will hit rear delt more.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> if your arms are parallel to / rubbing on your sides they are a back exercise, with them perpendicular to your neck will hit rear delt more.


Oh right wasn't aware of that !


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Oh right wasn't aware of that !


will hit your back as well, but will help with rear delts no question....


----------



## 25434

oh bugger! gonna have go and look up perpendicular now!!! pft......:laugh:

Hey Greshie...take this...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> oh bugger! gonna have go and look up perpendicular now!!! pft......:laugh:
> 
> Hey Greshie...take this...x


I know Diggy does use some big words ... I thought perpendicular was the name of a style of medieval church architecture !


----------



## DiggyV

Yada Yada.....

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 10th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Gym Workout 'B' Upper Body*

*Seated DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes*:- 2x20 2x30 @4.3kg

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls* [email protected] 9ea arm)

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral raises*:- 2x20 1x25 @4.3kg

*Notes*:- In quite a good mood this morning, today is the first time my hands didn't seize up overnight

Yep the weights have been increased to 4.3kg per dumbbell (or rather I kept the same weights as Legs). Right wrist moaned a little on the seated press but that was because I had the wrist strap on incorrectly!  feel like I've done more of a workout this morning, the lateral raises were especially tough at the end. Overall of course I have a problem in that I can lift heavier than this but am limited to what my wrists can cope with, but pleased with today ... another step up!

Also had some music on for the first time ... not my usual 80's/90's disco/handbag but something more in keeping with the relatively genteel nature of the workouts ... so on went Bach ... lovely!

At six am when I had my early cuppa we had brilliant blue skies, now it has clouded over, and rain is due later, but washing is on and will be put out. I shall walk round to Aldi later this morning, and if the rain stays off into town this afternoon !

Hope everyone has a good day and roll on the weekend for you all.... next workout will be Monday ... will it be a four day split though? not made up my mind yet!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to see your on the mend mate.

In fact I'm going to send you reps owed for simply picking up weights so soon after having your wires removed.


----------



## bluejoanna

Looking good Greshie - pleased that the hands and wrists are improving too - all progress my friend 

Loving the posh workout music. I love a bit of classical every now and then and have to suppress the urge to start conducting - not a great look on the treadmill.....Have yourself a triffic weekend c


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to see your on the mend mate.
> 
> In fact I'm going to send you reps owed for simply picking up weights so soon after having your wires removed.


Thank you BB ... I rarely admit defeat especially when I am determined to achieve a goal


----------



## Greshie

Greshie said:


> Thank you BB ... I rarely admit defeat especially when I am determined to achieve a goal


Actually I should expand on this

People who are successful in what they do never lose sight of their goal but adapt their approach to changes in circumstances, and that's what I've done.

Not training wasn't an option, even when my forearms were covered in plaster and wires stuck into me. So I just looked at ways I could compensate for not lifting heavy and this ended up as light weights and more reps, not ideal but better than not doing anything at all...

It just takes some thought, a little bit of effort, and a bit of research.


----------



## BestBefore1989

It takes more than some thought, a little bit of effort, and a bit of research.

It requires drive, determination, dedication.

All of which you have demonstrated and for which I applaud you.

I wish I had more of that in my makeup.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 13th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Gym Session 'A' Legs *

*Bulgarian Squats*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- 1x20 1x30 1x20 [email protected]

*Donkey Calves*:- [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Well I thought about going back to a four day split of sorts but in the end decided given the fact I can only do DB exercises at the moment with limited weights it wouldn't be worth it so am continuing with my simple two day split which means legs and upperbody get done twice a week.

Increased the reps on a couple of sets on the Lunges, as well as the calves and Deads. Haven't introduced any pausing or such like yet awhile.

Bit of a blowy cloudy day today but have some washing on in the hope it can be hung outside... and later will have a little trip to Tesco to stock up on food. Still having ready meals as I'm not yet confident about handling hot pans etc, but I'm hoping this will change in the next week or so.

Wrists sporadically achy and the right hand still has a tendency to stiffen a little overnight ...

Ah well shower, breakfast, crossword and then Tesco's 

Have a good day and thanks for reading xx


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice Work out Ian,

It's great to see your working out again might take you time, to build up the foundation again from were you want. but I seconded BB your quiet inspirational and applaud the shear determination of you ploughing on through this.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 14th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'B' - Upper Body*

*Seated DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- 3x20 [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes*:- 2x20 2x30 @4.3kg

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected] (ea arm)

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- 2x20 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Last set of the Laterals got a bit feeble towards the end ! Everything else good, went at a very measured pace on everything, did some pauses here and there but nothing systematic. Listened to a Bach chill out album which suited my mood and the way I have to approach the exercises. The seated DB Press still causes a little bit of grief with my right hand but it is improving....

Another odd morning, it can't decide whether to stay fine or rain ... have a bit of washing on but no expectations of putting it outside.... later today may tiggle in the greenhouse ... tidy it up further ... the garage needs a good tidying too !

Hospital outpatients appointment tomorrow afternoon, I think they are just going to check the wounds are healing properly, which they are, so can't imagine being there for more than 20 minutes.. will probably drive to the hospital....

Next training session will be legs on Thursday morning.

Thanks for reading and have a good day xxx


----------



## mark_star

good on ya, I am impressed that you can do all those curls, things must be on the mend


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> good on ya, I am impressed that you can do all those curls, things must be on the mend


I'm not doing proper curls Mark when the DB's are down by my side they are in the hammer position and as I raise them I turn them to the proper curl position, and then lowering they are turned back to the hammer position, its the only way I can comfortably do them. But I'm hoping the action of turning them helps with flexibility. I do need to to work on the proper curl position though ...


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> It takes more than some thought, a little bit of effort, and a bit of research.
> 
> It requires drive, determination, dedication.
> 
> All of which you have demonstrated and for which I applaud you.
> 
> I wish I had more of that in my makeup.


Yes, this, and I agree 100% ....Greshie...I'm gonna rep you if I can..i tried the other day but it wouldn't let me....thanks by the way...xx


----------



## 25434

humph! thwarted in my attempt...pft....

have this instead....xxxx


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> I'm not doing proper curls Mark when the DB's are down by my side they are in the hammer position and as I raise them I turn them to the proper curl position, and then lowering they are turned back to the hammer position, its the only way I can comfortably do them. But I'm hoping the action of turning them helps with flexibility. I do need to to work on the proper curl position though ...


nothing wrong with that Greshie, adapt and overcome


----------



## 25434

mark_star said:


> nothing wrong with that Greshie, *adapt and overcome*


we are the Borg, we will adapt and overcome. Resistance is futile..

hee hee...errrm....cough...okay...getting me coat...:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

we shaall overcommmme we shaaall overcommme oneee daaaay

ermmm I'll get me coat too !


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> I'm not doing proper curls Mark when the DB's are down by my side they are in the hammer position and as I raise them I turn them to the proper curl position, and then lowering they are turned back to the hammer position, its the only way I can comfortably do them. But I'm hoping the action of turning them helps with flexibility. I do need to to work on the proper curl position though ...


Nothing wrong with that way of doing them, I have known a few national level BB's that have done them like that, it will hit the brachialis / brachioradialis in the movement. If you actually watch your bicep, it contracts as you rotate your forearm clockwise anyway. It will certainly do the job mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Well it seems to be, I've firmed up there again which is good ...

Just need to start growing again !


----------



## Mingster

That's t:thumbup1:he best way to do your curls mate. Keep it going


----------



## Greshie

Just a quick update 

Last orthopedics outpatients appointment this afternoon ! Both wrists have healed nicely and both have gone out of alignment to the same degree, they are the mirror image of each other which surprised the consultant rather. He was impressed with the range of movement I've got back and didn't think there would be much for Physio to do next Tuesday, although I wont get back full flexibility, I could also get arthritis, although as the breaks weren't at the joints this isn't a definite!

So looks like my pyjama and beach shorts workouts have paid dividends


----------



## DiggyV

Good work G....  :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, quick swoosh...have a good day..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to hear your nicely healed :bounce:


----------



## bluejoanna

That's great news Greshie, you must be very pleased with your progress    x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 16th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Gym Workout 'A' - Legs*

*Bulgarian Squats*:- 3x20 [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Semi Donkey Calves*:- [email protected]

*Romanian Deadlifts*:- 1x35 1x50 @8.6kg

*Notes*:- Was very tempted to try some oly bar only squats this morning to change things around a bit but decided to wait until after the Physio has taken a look at things on Tuesday. In any event the DB weights will have to be increased again on Monday. The semi Donkey's have proved really awkward, it's so difficult to balance on one foot tucking the other behind! Romanians don't seem to be doing much either.

Well it was a lovely blue sunny morning when I first surfaced, but now it is clouding over and looking ominous .... had hoped to get out into the garden today but perhaps not! Shower , Breakfast, Crossword ... and then see how we go!

Hope everyone has a good day and thanks for reading ! xx


----------



## mark_star

so it seems pyjama and beach shorts are the way forwards, I'm ordering mine now, don't know what my training partner will make of it though :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna

@mark_star - I reckon you should err on the conservative beach cossie workout - you know, until your partner is comfortable with it....



I am going to go for something that will really raise some temperatures.....


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> so it seems pyjama and beach shorts are the way forwards, I'm ordering mine now, don't know what my training partner will make of it though :whistling:


oh they are Mark , they are !


----------



## mark_star

bluejoanna said:


> @mark_star - I reckon you should err on the conservative beach cossie workout - you know, until your partner is comfortable with it....
> 
> View attachment 121355
> 
> 
> I am going to go for something that will really raise some temperatures.....
> 
> View attachment 121356


i'll look forward to some up to date training pics then


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> @mark_star - I reckon you should err on the conservative beach cossie workout - you know, until your partner is comfortable with it....
> 
> View attachment 121355
> 
> 
> I am going to go for something that will really raise some temperatures.....
> 
> View attachment 121356


 :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

mark_star said:


> i'll look forward to some up to date training pics then


Bonnet off or on???


----------



## mark_star

bluejoanna said:


> Bonnet off or on???


oh you tease


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 17th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'B' - Upper Body*

*Seated DB press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:-2x30 [email protected]

*Curls*:- 1x25 @5.3kg

*
Alternate Curls*:- 1x20 [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- 1x30 1x15 [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Today was the first time I had no problems at all doing the Seated Press, flew through the sets so decided to up the weight by a kilo each DB for the remainder of the session. Messed up slightly on the flyes, I was thinking about going to the tip with the garden rubbish that has been sitting around the garage for the last two plus months so forgot to decline the bench, hence the additional sets of proper decline flyes at the end of the session !. The curls were tougher with the heavier weight as were the lateral raises so there are less reps, however I think I could go heavier again on the DB rows.

I hate electric storage heating... last night's forecast was rain today so I upped the input slightly on the overnight charge ... and this morning? clear blue skies and already 15 degrees outside at 10am ... aaarghh! the bungalow feels stuffy and no doubt I shall have all the doors and windows open later if it remains sunny................

Anyway I think I may go to the tip later with the garden rubbish and perhaps then attempt to do a little bit of pruning (to refill the sacks ! lol) Tomorrow is supposed to be wet so I shall be doing the shopping...

Next workout on Monday/Tuesday ... and Physio appointment on Tuesday lunchtime !

Thanks for reading and have a great weekend ! xx


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Friday 17th May*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Beach Shorts Workout 'B' - Upper Body*
> 
> *Seated DB press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Hammer Curls*:-2x30 [email protected]
> 
> *Curls*:- 1x25 @5.3kg
> 
> *
> Alternate Curls*:- 1x20 [email protected]
> 
> *DB Rows*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lateral Raises*:- 1x30 1x15 [email protected]
> 
> *Decline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:*- Today was the first time I had no problems at all doing the Seated Press, flew through the sets so decided to up the weight by a kilo each DB for the remainder of the session. Messed up slightly on the flyes, I was thinking about going to the tip with the garden rubbish that has been sitting around the garage for the last two plus months so forgot to decline the bench, hence the additional sets of proper decline flyes at the end of the session !. The curls were tougher with the heavier weight as were the lateral raises so there are less reps, however I think I could go heavier again on the DB rows.
> 
> I hate electric storage heating... last night's forecast was rain today so I upped the input slightly on the overnight charge ... and this morning? clear blue skies and already 15 degrees outside at 10am ... aaarghh! the bungalow feels stuffy and no doubt I shall have all the doors and windows open later if it remains sunny................
> 
> Anyway I think I may go to the tip later with the garden rubbish and perhaps then attempt to do a little bit of pruning (to refill the sacks ! lol) Tomorrow is supposed to be wet so I shall be doing the shopping...
> 
> Next workout on Monday/Tuesday ... and Physio appointment on Tuesday lunchtime !
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a great weekend ! xx


Keep focused and stop letting your mind wander lol. That's when accidents happen:nono:

Great work Gresh mate. Just keep your bloody focus:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

hey greshie i hope you are ok mate and still hitting it hard.. how are you doing X


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> hey greshie i hope you are ok mate and still hitting it hard.. how are you doing X


Not too badly Flints ... well on the road to recovery now.. slowly increasing the weights on the Dumbbells and hoping to start using the oly bar again soon but will have to start that from scratch, and stuff like chins. pulls, Dips and press ups will be out of the question for a while yet! In fact I may never be able to do conventional press ups again as I wont be able to put my hands flat to the floor....

See you are still fouling up the glorious M25 ... hoping to be down that way myself middle of June visiting friends in Surrey.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 20th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'A' Legs*

*Bulgarian Squats:*- 1x15 3x20 @10.6kg

*Lunges:*- 1x25, [email protected]

*Semi Donkey Calves*:- 2x30 [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- 2x30 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bit later today as I had the Dentists first thing then afterwards popped in to see my mates at Barnardo's and Age Scotland.

Weights increased (ie 2x5.3kg as per Friday's upper body session) Reps lowered on most of the sets ... otherwise all ok though lower back complained a bit with the squats and then again on the deads ... no idea why, must be something to do with posture. Certainly worked up a sweat though it is very mild outside today.

Still pinning ... 1.5ml a week at the moment

Shower, late lunch, Escape to the country, washing, a bit of ironing, crossword, Chelsea flower show on tv and that will be my day I think...

Hope everyone is having a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

You putting any weight on Gresh? What with the pinning and all? Or is the restrictions on your diet playing havoc at the minute?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You putting any weight on Gresh? What with the pinning and all? Or is the restrictions on your diet playing havoc at the minute?


good question Ming, I weighed in at 71 kilo this morning which is about 11stone I reckon I've lost about a kilo since March which given I've not monitored food intake and have been reliant on ready meals, and not eaten as much, isn't too bad ... although I've a bit of a tummy!

I shall start using My Fitness Pal again shortly to track progress once I've reverted back to my previous diet ... probably from next week, but I'm loath to increase calories too much over maintenance whilst I'm still lifting light weights.

Reckon I'll go back to using the Oly bar for squats and bench first, then the Military press, but it will be bar only for a while.

Not sure when I'll be able to do Deads again, and I suspect Chins/Pulls/and Dips will be out of the question for quite a while, and as for conventional pushups, probably wont be able to do them at all because I wont be able to place the palms of my hands flat to the ground....

all very frustrating really


----------



## Mingster

Yes, mate I see your dilemma and, tbh, you are taking the correct approach imo. Shame how things have worked out, but at least you are getting some pinning experience and I'm sure things will pick up once you get back to training full on once again:thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna

And remember Gresh, you have trained throughout your injury, so you are not starting again. One thing at a time, and concentrate on the things you can do, not what you can't.

That's my somewhat rubbish two pennith for this morning! x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 21st May 2013*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout B - Upper Body *

*Seated DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- 1x20 [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- 1x25, 1x10 ,1x15 @ 5.3kg (ea arm)

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- All good. Increased weight on the seated press not an issue so wrists and grip is getting stronger. Ran out of steam slightly on the Alternates hence three sets, but then managed 3 sets of 20 on the laterals this week.

Have my physio appointment at 1pm, then this afternoon am volunteering at the charity shop. Depending on how Physio goes I may re-introduce barbell squats on Thursday ... barbell only to start with, it's the position of the hands and grip that bothers me, I may not be able to bend my wrists back far enough to hold the bar comfortably, but there is only one way to find out!.. if not I shall try front squats .

Looks like a nice day here , sunny at last , just as I shall be inside all afternoon lol!

Shower, breakfast, crossword, then off out ...

Thanks for reading and have a great day!


----------



## mark_star

woah looking forward to see what happens with the squats, careful now


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> And remember Gresh, you have trained throughout your injury, so you are not starting again. One thing at a time, and concentrate on the things you can do, not what you can't.
> 
> That's my somewhat rubbish two pennith for this morning! x


Thank you Jo, that is very true actually!, glass half full and all that!



mark_star said:


> woah looking forward to see what happens with the squats, careful now


I shall be careful don't worry, I'll know almost immediately if I can't hold the bar comfortably ...


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...slightly concerned about the squat thing...i know that you will be careful but ...but...you will be careful won't you....xx


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Have my physio appointment at 1pm, then this afternoon am volunteering at the charity shop. Depending on how Physio goes I may re-introduce barbell squats on Thursday ... barbell only to start with, it's the position of the hands and grip that bothers me, I may not be able to bend my wrists back far enough to hold the bar comfortably, but there is only one way to find out!.. if not I shall try *front squats* .


Do these - dont mess around with rear squats. Also do them with your hands crossed over the bar - left hand on right shoulder and vice versa - almost like you are trying to fold your arms. Much easier on the wrists than the one where you hold the bar with your palms face up and your hands holding the bar - almost like the position that you would find yourself in doing a 'Clean and Jerk' weight lifting movement. If you see what I mean.

Alternatively look at Zercher squats - bar in the crook of your elbows - hands not involved at all. may be even safer for you buddy. 

I did legs today - second week in a row - going to be doing them every week - or at least 3 out of 4 depending how the routine's cycle works out. NO squats yet - but will be adding Front Squats (rears hurt my lower back too much) in a couple of weeks. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Do these - dont mess around with rear squats. Also do them with your hands crossed over the bar - left hand on right shoulder and vice versa - almost like you are trying to fold your arms. Much easier on the wrists than the one where you hold the bar with your palms face up and your hands holding the bar - almost like the position that you would find yourself in doing a 'Clean and Jerk' weight lifting movement. If you see what I mean.
> 
> Alternatively look at Zercher squats - bar in the crook of your elbows - hands not involved at all. may be even safer for you buddy.
> 
> I did legs today - second week in a row - going to be doing them every week - or at least 3 out of 4 depending how the routine's cycle works out. NO squats yet - but will be adding Front Squats (rears hurt my lower back too much) in a couple of weeks. :thumb:


Good to see you are exercising legs again ... can't have you a bicep boy! :laugh:

eerk don't like the looks of the Zerchers at all , but agree with the hands crossed over position , that is what I was thinking of....


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Good to see you are exercising legs again ... can't have you a bicep boy! :laugh:
> 
> eerk don't like the looks of the Zerchers at all , but agree with the hands crossed over position , that is what I was thinking of....


The main reason was I changed to a 5 day split over 3, 4 or 5 sessions a week - so I hit each body part every 7-10 days or so, to see if longer rest would help growth. Messes with your head as you feel you should be training more, however each session really does work the particular area to complete failure - so we shall see over the next 3-4 months how it looks. *ahem* also may be upping the Test dosage :rolleye: But because of the walk - if legs falls in a particular week, then they get done on Tues to allow then to recover before the weekend.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Afternoon Ian,

Hope your having a fantastic day!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

could you hold a trap bar greshie? you can substitute squats with trap bar deadlifts (I'm becoming a bit of an advocate of the trap bar)


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> could you hold a trap bar greshie? you can substitute squats with trap bar deadlifts (I'm becoming a bit of an advocate of the trap bar)


what on earth is a trap bar?


----------



## mark_star

i love the trap bar


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> what on earth is a trap bar?


read this - http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most.../the_trap_bar_deadlift


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...I hope you are okay..I'm sorry but I'm really busy at work at the mo, trying to do stuff so haven't read how you are today, I do normally read everything so sorry for that..i don't wanna be doing a "Matt" as I call it....take care you....xx


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 23rd May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workouts - 'A' Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarian Squats:*- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Semi Donkey Calves*:[email protected]

*Romanian Deadlifts*:- 2x30 [email protected]

*Notes*:- so had a go at ordinary squats just with the bar, and really not a huge issue, I've always held the bar high across my shoulders and possibly it was a little higher this morning, but wrists were fine as the weight was evenly distributed, wrists bent back in a good way, no pain, and probably helped with the stiffness. As for the squats themselves 5x5 @ 20kg were useless for anything more than a warmup!

Still using wrist straps for all lifts.

Everything else was fine, will have to up the DB weights again soon, the romanian deads still don't seem to do very much... not sure what to do about these... no way I can even think about ordinary deads yet awhile even if I just lifted the oly bar off the pegs.

Anyway pleased with the ordinary squats though not sure where I go from here, may try a few wafers or may extend the reps...

Anyway not a great day here, windy, trying to rain, so physio, housework, crossword, bit of ironing , Chelsea slower show on TV ... and generally faffing around

Thanks for reading and have a good day x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...I hope you are okay..I'm sorry but I'm really busy at work at the mo, trying to do stuff so haven't read how you are today, I do normally read everything so sorry for that..i don't wanna be doing a "Matt" as I call it....take care you....xx


Don't worry Flubs, and lol at doing a "Matt"..

You should be winding down at work and saying "fvck it!"


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> read this - http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most.../the_trap_bar_deadlift


Ah ok, can't see how that is going to help me tbh


----------



## mark_star

excellent news on the squats, things really seem to be on the mend


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> excellent news on the squats, things really seem to be on the mend


Thanks Mark, pleased I could hold the bar, was a bit disappointed that the sets and reps had little effect!


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> Thanks Mark, pleased I could hold the bar, was a bit disappointed that the sets and reps had little effect!


don't be, it was 1st time, just feel your way back in


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 23rd May*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Beach Shorts Workouts - 'A' Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Bulgarian Squats:*- [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Semi Donkey Calves*:[email protected]
> 
> *Romanian Deadlifts*:- 2x30 [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- so had a go at ordinary squats just with the bar, and really not a huge issue, I've always held the bar high across my shoulders and possibly it was a little higher this morning, but wrists were fine as the weight was evenly distributed, wrists bent back in a good way, no pain, and probably helped with the stiffness. As for the squats themselves 5x5 @ 20kg were useless for anything more than a warmup!
> 
> Still using wrist straps for all lifts.
> 
> Everything else was fine, will have to up the DB weights again soon, the romanian deads still don't seem to do very much... not sure what to do about these... no way I can even think about ordinary deads yet awhile even if I just lifted the oly bar off the pegs.
> 
> Anyway pleased with the ordinary squats though not sure where I go from here, may try a few wafers or may extend the reps...
> 
> Anyway not a great day here, windy, trying to rain, so physio, housework, crossword, bit of ironing , Chelsea slower show on TV ... and generally faffing around
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day x


Fantastic news on the squats. even with no weight on the bar I would have been very nervous after what happened so well done you for even getting back under the bar. Nothing wrong with a high bar/Olympic squat, you'll grow quads of steel :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

and ditto ditto ditto to @mark_star and @BestBefore1989

Good effort Greshie man (soon to be known as "thighs of steel".... x


----------



## Greshie

Cheers folks  :thumb:

Just having some muscular thighs would be a start lol


----------



## chris27

Happy days on the squats greshie your getting there


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning Gresh. Glad the squats are coming along. I always use an 'open' (don't know if that's the right term) grip when squatting, with the thumb on the same side as the fingers.This means that your actually not using the strength of the wrist to grip the bar but are wedging in between your arm and back, a la mark rippetoe's advice.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Morning Gresh. Glad the squats are coming along. I always use an 'open' (don't know if that's the right term) grip when squatting, with the thumb on the same side as the fingers.This means that your actually not using the strength of the wrist to grip the bar but are wedging in between your arm and back, a la mark rippetoe's advice.


Morning Dirk.... I think this is the grip I use too.... I think ! I shall have to check next time I do squats because I'm not conscious how I hold the bar!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 24th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'B' Upper Body*

*Bench Press*:- [email protected]

*Seated DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- 2x30 [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- 2x20 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Following on from yesterday I tried an oly bar bench press this morning, 2x10 reps @ 20kg. Wanted to see how far I could go and 10 reps was about the limit before the right hand began to whinge a little. Everything else fine, could probably increase the weights on the inclines, declines and Rows, and really lower them slightly on the Raises... Will think about this for next time .

Looks like a good washing day here today quite breezy a bit cloudy but patches of blue, so I shall take advantage I think and do the spare room bedding. Will probably also go into town later and have a nose round the charity shops. Otherwise shower shave breakfast crossword and tomorrow's shopping list ... exciting life eh!


----------



## mark_star

i'm lovin' it Greshie, seeing you progress onto oly bar is great, keep it up young fella


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> i'm lovin' it Greshie, seeing you progress onto oly bar is great, keep it up young fella


Cheers Mark


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Friday 24th May*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Beach Shorts Workout 'B' Upper Body*
> 
> *Bench Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Seated DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Hammer Curls*:- 2x30 [email protected]
> 
> *Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Alternate Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *DB Rows*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lateral Raises*:- 2x20 [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Following on from yesterday I tried an oly bar bench press this morning, 2x10 reps @ 20kg. Wanted to see how far I could go and 10 reps was about the limit before the right hand began to whinge a little. Everything else fine, could probably increase the weights on the inclines, declines and Rows, and really lower them slightly on the Raises... Will think about this for next time .
> 
> Looks like a good washing day here today quite breezy a bit cloudy but patches of blue, so I shall take advantage I think and do the spare room bedding. Will probably also go into town later and have a nose round the charity shops. Otherwise shower shave breakfast crossword and tomorrow's shopping list ... exciting life eh!


Liking your workout and your progress, and liking the sound of your lifestyle too tbh mate The missus and I like a look out and good rummage around the second hand shops and a bite to eat when we have a bit spare time. Good way to chill imo...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good going Gresh


----------



## strongmanmatt

Great work Ian.


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> That's the squat grip I've taking to using too, feels like I'm putting all into the legs that way


I'll confirm tomorrow if that's the way I do it!

What the hell are you doing in Russia? or were you always in Russia and I never realised?


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 27th May *

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'A' - Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Squats*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x15 [email protected]

*Lunges*:- 1x20 [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 2x25 [email protected]

*Romanian Deads*:- 1x25 1x20 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Well it's a typical bank holiday Monday , p1ssing down and blowing a gale !

Added 5kg to last two sets of barbell squats and also tried some fronties ... these were not comfortable as the bar had to rest on my bony collar bones..! Have upped the Dumbbell weights and lowered the reps on some of the sets slightly. Reverted to ordinary full calf raises using the step between the kitchen and garage.

shower, breakfast, crossword , and tidy up, otherwise at a lose end !

ps I wrapped my thumb round the bar on the squats ... then realised what I'd done and unhooked it!


----------



## DiggyV

weights starting to creep up mate - good work - no over straining though


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 28th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'B' - Upper body*

*
*

*Oly Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- 1x15 [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- 1x15 1x20 @6.8kg

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- 2x10 [email protected]

*Notes:*- Upped the oly bar by a smidgeon on the second set no problems. All dumbbell exercises increased to 6.8kg, this resulted in fewer reps on some sets and the lateral raises weren't very lateral at times, but otherwise all good.

Right hand was achy all of yesterday but seems fine so far this morning ....

Shower, shave, breakfast, crossword, tidy up ... my best mate is staying overnight on Thursday so need to make sure everything is tickety boo . Would like to get out into the garden but weather looks a bit iffy...

Thanks for reading and have a good day x


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 28th May*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Beach Shorts Workout 'B' - Upper body*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Oly Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Seated DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Decline Flyes*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Curls*:- 1x15 [email protected]
> 
> *Alternate Curls*:- 1x15 1x20 @6.8kg
> 
> *DB Rows*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lateral Raises*:- 2x10 [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:*- Upped the oly bar by a smidgeon on the second set no problems. All dumbbell exercises increased to 6.8kg, this resulted in fewer reps on some sets and the lateral raises weren't very lateral at times, but otherwise all good.
> 
> Right hand was achy all of yesterday but seems fine so far this morning ....
> 
> Shower, shave, breakfast, crossword, tidy up ... my best mate is staying overnight on Thursday so need to make sure everything is tickety boo . Would like to get out into the garden but weather looks a bit iffy...
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day x


Great to see you on the up, mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

h34r:


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> h34r:


Mr VonD you have returned from cyber Siberia ... good to see you :thumb: xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Mr VonD you have returned from cyber Siberia ... good to see you :thumb: xx


lol, cheers gresh!....good to cya again x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 30th May*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'A' Legs*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20 [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Romanian Deadlifts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Dissatisfied with this legs routine now, unlike upper body I seem to expend a lot of energy for little result, the Bulgarians are no longer having an effect unless I do silly numbers of reps that leave me whacked so time to re-evaluate.

Upped the weight again on the oly squats and could have gone a bit higher, lunges are still effective, Romanian Deads not so.

Next training session will probably be Saturday morning as my best mate is staying over tonight and we are going to lunch with his parents tomorrow.

I think Saturday will be the last "Beach shorts" routine (ie mainly Dumbbell routine). I am going to try deads using just the oly bar from the lowest pegs on the cage. It has also occurred to me that if I can squat I should also be able to do good mornings which would be a good replacement for the Romanian's. The only main lift then left would be the Military Press , which I nearly had a go at earlier this week, but if it is uncomfortable then the seated bench press is a good alternative.

So my thoughts are to move to a three day split of kind of bastardised Push, Pull, Legs format (assuming I'm ok with Deads)

These are my initial thoughts :-

Day 1 .... Pull(ish):- Deads , Military press/seated bench , various curls

Day 2 .... Push(ish):- Bench , incline bench, decline Flyes, DB rows

Day 3 .... Legs :- Squats, Lunges, good mornings, calves

open to ideas... at the moment can't do Dips, push ups, chins or pull ups.


----------



## DiggyV

looks like a plan mate.

Obviously take it steady....

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

You know your current limits best mate. If you feel an exercise is ineffective then you're doing the right thing in ditching it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows the arms gresh man?


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the arms gresh man?


They are well on the mend Jan  bit achy every now and again but strength and flexibility are improving ! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 1st June*

*
*

*
Beach Shorts Workout 'B' - Upper Body *

*Military Press*:- [email protected]

*Deadlifts* :- [email protected]

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated DB Press*:- 3x20 1x17 @ 6.8kg

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected] 6.8kg

*Decline DB Press*:- 4x20 @ 6.8kg

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Had a quick go at Military Press and Deads this morning. The MP was fine, no problems at all, but the deads using the bar from the lowest pegs on the cage were not very satisfactory mainly because the lowest position was still too high, so not sure what to do about those.

Everything else ok , upped the weight slightly on barbell bench. Laterals were difficult again lol.

Anyway this is the last Beach shorts work out. I shall be finalising a three day split incorporating more barbell work to start from Monday, though will need to think about deads. I shall also start tracking food intake via My fitness Pal again from Monday ... aiming for just over maintenance. Also the Test E will be dropped back to 1ml a week, I'd upped it by .5ml to help with recovery. The blast at 2ml will start once I'm lifting reasonable weights again and probably back on Wendler's.

Was a glorious morning here first thing but is now clouding over, expecting my best mate to pitch up at around lunchtime when we are going to sort some stuff out I no longer need for a flat he rents out in town ... then I've to make sure he's on the 4pm train back south!

In the meantime a relaxing morning with the crossword !

Thanks for reading and enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## mark_star

yeah on the way back, you'll be a monster in no time


----------



## Greshie

*Proposed new Pull Push Legs Routine:-*

*
*

*Day One- Pull *

Deads :- 5x5

Pulldowns:- 5x5

DB Rows:- 3x20

Curls/hammer Curls:- 3x15

Alternate Curls:- 2x15

Lateral Raises:- 3x15

*Day Two - Push*

Bench :- 5x5

Military press:- 5x5

DB Incline Press:- 4x20

DB Decline Flyes:- 4x20

*Day Three - Legs*

Squats :- 5x5

DB Lunges:- 4x20

Good Mornings:- 5x5

Calf Raises:- 3x20

*Notes*:- This is the outline I've come up with, anything 5x5 will be using the Oly bar, everything else will be using dumbbells. I can only do what I can do hence the number of curls. I've not specified any weights but at the moment the Oly Bar starts at 20kg and will creep up at 2.5kg increments on a suck it and see basis, the Dumbbells are currently set at 6.8kg and will probably stay at this weight for the next week at least.

I shall deadlift from stacked piles of large weights with wafers on the oly bar... not sure how effective these will be , so I may have to supplement with SLDL or something

This is all a bit tentative so is subject to finessing .. any ideas or suggestions are welcome..


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 3rd June*

*
*

*
PPL Week One - Day 1 - Pull*

*Dead Lift:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Curls*:[email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- The beach shorts are back in the drawer and I'm back in my jogger pants.

Deads were very straightforward and the pile of three plates seemed to work though not quite the right height off the ground. As you can see I incremented quite rapidly and with very little difficulty, the only thing I need to work on is my right hand grip, I'm not gripping properly in that my 4th and little finger are not curling fully round the bar so I shall be focusing on that for the rest of this week. I reckon next Monday I might be able to hit 50kg on the Deads though I may use straps as well as the wrist straps just to be on the safe side.

First time I've used the lat pulley in yonks and again very straight forward and these weights will increase next week too.

Went back to proper DB rows, clenched my fist onto the bench and kept the body weight balance towards my knee, no problems, and as you can see I upped the weight a sliver on the last set.

No issues with the variety of curls, and lateral raises were as hard as ever.

The DB exercises were repeats from Saturday's last beach shorts session so I didn't go out of my way to really work the muscles because I don't think I've fully recovered from Saturday.

Started recording food intake again on myfitnesspal this morning, and have dropped the .5ml test booster shot.

Bit overcast here today. After shower and breakfast and a gander at the crossword I am off to the tip with more garden rubbish, then I shall probably do more work in the garden.

Next session will be Push on Wednesday. Tomorrow I have a physio appointment....

Thanks for reading and have a good day  xx


----------



## mark_star

great seeing the deads in there, i'm sure they'll continue shooting up quickly


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 5 June *

*
*

*
PPL Week One - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Should have started off with a few warm sets up of just the bar on the Bench, otherwise this morning's workout felt a bit light as far as my muscles were concerned, but I'm thinking longer term as the weights increase on the Bench and Military Press . Next week will be a delicate balance of raising weights on everything (including the DB sets) and making sure my wrists can cope.

Another lovely day today shower, shave, breakfast, then out into the garden. Going to clear one of the beds and do some replanting including moving a water feature (at least that is the idea ... will be interesting to see how I get on with moving the water feature!)

Thanks for reading and have a good day xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

bet you're happy to be using weights again buddy! looks like its going well


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> bet you're happy to be using weights again buddy! looks like its going well


You bet!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 7th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week One - day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges* :[email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-The thing that holds me back from lifting heavier are of course my wrists , on Tuesday the Physio said it would be three months since the fracture before the bones are fully knitted together and on that basis I have another two weeks or so to go (given they re broke the bones to put pins in) so will continue to increment slowly for the time being.

All very straightforward, progressed nicely on the squats and good mornings, get a bit of a twinge repositioning the bar in the cage but the lifts themselves are fine. Added a few extra reps to the last set of the Lunges.

Next week I am going away on Wednesday for a week so am planning to training Mon/Tues/Weds morning. Given the relative lightness of the weights I don't see this as a huge issue.

Another glorious day here, shower, breakers, crossword then gardening 

Thanks for reading and have a great day x


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice effort there Greshie. No more beach shorts workouts though...very disappointing as used to give me all kinds of mental images! Have a great weekend. Going anywhere nice next week?

x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Nice effort there Greshie. No more beach shorts workouts though...very disappointing as used to give me all kinds of mental images! Have a great weekend. Going anywhere nice next week?
> 
> x


was in my shorts this morning actually... so hot!

Hoping to go down south, drop by my parents in Manchester and then on to my friends in Surrey  just hope the weather is good!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 10th June*

*
*

*
PPL - Week Two - Day One - Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Pleased with the increments on the deads, reached 50kg without any trouble. Pulldowns went up nicely too. Was able to lay my left hand flat on the bench for the rows, but the right had to be clenched still as it wouldn't go completely flat. Upped the weights on the rows and the curls then dropped them again on the raises...

Wrists are generally feeling better, though I think the abductor tendons (?) are still very tight because I'm getting quite a bit of pain in that area until I start stretching them through use.

Not much on today... off out to lunch later, so shower, shave, breakfast and crossword...

Next workout will be Push tomorrow..........

Have a good day and thanks for reading xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

nice sesh there gresh man! what did u get upto at the w.e?

enjoy ur lunch


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> nice sesh there gresh man! what did u get upto at the w.e?
> 
> enjoy ur lunch


Gardening Jan and more gardening .................. and some more gardening

oh and some gardening !


----------



## nogger

Glad to see all moving a long well again Mr G...


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Glad to see all moving a long well again Mr G...


Yo! Mr Nogger good to see you stranger ! :thumbup1: hope you are well ?


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Greshie - We did a Hidden Garden in our village this weekend - was a good event and drummed up some interest in our new venture...



Shame the bl00dy council won't let us use the large rear garden tho.....



Have a great one x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Greshie - We did a Hidden Garden in our village this weekend - was a good event and drummed up some interest in our new venture...
> 
> View attachment 124484
> 
> 
> Shame the bl00dy council won't let us use the large rear garden tho.....
> 
> View attachment 124485
> 
> 
> Have a great one x


What a lovely walled garden ... you are very lucky!


----------



## mark_star

nice going Greshie, things are moving on really well


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 11th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week Two - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Not in the best of moods this morning and tired, had to take the car in to the garage first thing because a fault has developed with the remote locking yesterday, and unfortunately although I can manually lock the car with the key, it decided to throw a paddy at 2am this morning setting the alarm off and unlocking everything.... :cursing: Then when I got home the freesat box had lost its settings so needed to be retuned and my laptop had a fit and threw up the blue screen of death.... all the day before I'm due to go away!

Anyway increased bench to 30kg on the final set and did a few extra reps. Last set on the MP was harder than I thought it would be. Increased the weights on the DB inclines/declines by a kilo..

Shower, shave, breakfast, then housework ... on the assumption that I shall still be heading south tomorrow (debatable if the car isn't fixed) ho hum!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Gardening Jan and more gardening .................. and some more gardening
> 
> oh and some gardening !


haha, this was me on sunday!!....i enjoy it tbh. i've to stick a fence up & im planning on putting decking on top of my stone patio


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, this was me on sunday!!....i enjoy it tbh. i've to stick a fence up & im planning on putting decking on top of my stone patio


Yes I like gardening too

Here's a link to some pics I put up on Sunday

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132340-im-straight-2191.html#post4236100


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Yes I like gardening too
> 
> Here's a link to some pics I put up on Sunday
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132340-im-straight-2191.html#post4236100


looks ace mate!...altho i'd miss some good'ol grass lol, ill do pics of mine this w.e for ya


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> looks ace mate!...altho i'd miss some good'ol grass lol, ill do pics of mine this w.e for ya


Thanks  ... it's the best I can do with it at the moment !

The shingle was there when I moved in ... don't like it very much but no plans to do anything until I add a conservatory to the rear of the lounge in a few years time.


----------



## bluejoanna

I think your garden looks lovely - no mowing!! x


----------



## Greshie

Well that's my plans for the rest of the week thrown into touch....

There will be no legs session tomorrow and the furthest I shall be going south is the Jaguar dealership in Carlisle, took the car to a local garage today and their diagnostics machine could read everything other than the door system :no:

So legs on Thursday ....


----------



## M_at

I came in here to see if you trained - turns out it's Gardener's Question Time! :lol:

Subbed.


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> Yo! Mr Nogger good to see you stranger ! :thumbup1: hope you are well ?


Things are going well thanks.


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear about the car issues mate. Had a few myself of late and know how annoying they can be.


----------



## Greshie

M_at said:


> I came in here to see if you trained - turns out it's Gardener's Question Time! :lol:
> 
> Subbed.


 :lol: Matt ... to bring you up to speed I broke both wrists (ulna bones) back in March so what you see is a slow return to using the bar with a basic PPL routine. Though since the early days of the accident I'd been doing "pyjama lounge workouts" and subsequently "beach shorts workouts" both using light dumbbells.

I was a total of eight weeks in plaster, the wrists had to be rebroken and pinned with wires after the first two weeks as they moved too far out of alignment. I'm now at the stage where strength is coming back and I have got back a lot of flexibility though I probably shan't get full range of movement back, especially in my right hand which has been a lot slower to recover, whether this will affect my training I've yet to find out!


----------



## M_at

Right - the like is not because I like that your wrists were broken 

The like is for your approach and attitude.


----------



## Greshie

M_at said:


> Right - the like is not because I like that your wrists were broken
> 
> The like is for your approach and attitude.


Thanks Mat  when the going gets tough and all that.........................


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Thanks  ... it's the best I can do with it at the moment !
> 
> The shingle was there when I moved in ... don't like it very much but no plans to do anything until I add a conservatory to the rear of the lounge in a few years time.


I tried shingle in the front garden of my last house some 15 yrs ago.

Every cat for miles around used it for a litter tray - never again!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I tried shingle in the front garden of my last house some 15 yrs ago.
> 
> Every cat for miles around used it for a litter tray - never again!


Funnily enough I don't get this problem, I think the stones are too big for the cats to paw at, mind you I only ever see a couple of cats wander through every now and again...


----------



## 25434

M_at said:


> I came in here to see if you trained - turns out it's Gardener's Question Time! :lol:
> 
> Subbed.


Oi! whaddaya mean does he train?...cheek...

Let me tell you that there was that time when he ...errrmmm......well that one, and then the other I swore he said he's done.....errmm was that bench? or was that moving the bench in the front to the back...errrmm...

Oh Hang on! he deffo did some curls the other day...yup! CURLS....

:tongue:

Morning Gresh...so close....so close......may have to send you a piccie of me having coffee and a bun on me tod...but don't worry, I'll get you one aswell and save it..... :whistling: .......

Have a good day Gershwin....Wednesday hug? (((o))....laters mister, laters....


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Thanks Mat  when the going gets tough and all that.........................


Oh THAT ole chestnut....:laugh: hee hee...teasing Gresh....xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oi! whaddaya mean does he train?...cheek...
> 
> Let me tell you that there was that time when he ...errrmmm......well that one, and then the other I swore he said he's done.....errmm was that bench? or was that moving the bench in the front to the back...errrmm...
> 
> Oh Hang on! he deffo did some curls the other day...yup! CURLS....
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> Morning Gresh...so close....so close......may have to send you a piccie of me having coffee and a bun on me tod...but don't worry, I'll get you one aswell and save it..... :whistling: .......
> 
> Have a good day Gershwin....Wednesday hug? (((o))....laters mister, laters....


Yep I'm big on curls at the moment ... being something I can do with out too much straining 

Yep looks like we may have to be swopping coffee and bun photo's which is a sod ... and am not sure about the Gatwick airport idea (in September) as we will be there at the crack of dawn and usually time things not to spend too long before going through to board the plane

oh well better get the car to Carlisle ... at least the alarm didn't go off at 2am this morning (or if it did I slept all the way through it lol)


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 13th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week Two - Day Three - legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Progressing very nicely, wrists are feeling stronger and giving me fewer problems. Right hand grip is also improving. In sight of 50kg on the squats and Good Mornings. Increased weights on lunges and calves. Last two sets of the lunges were a bit of a struggle towards the end.

Tracking food intake on Myfitnesspal ... just going over maintenance and allegedly in 5 weeks (well four weeks now ) I should be 77kg ... we shall see!, this morning I weighed in at 70.9kg (was 71.1 last time) 

Seems to be clearing up outside which is good. Have to wait around today for someone from Lloyds Jaguar in Carlisle to drop by and pick the car keys up (yes I took the car all the way to Carlisle yesterday and forgot to leave a set of keys !!! obviously an attack of Flubsitis  ) my excuse was I was flustered because the fault that had been plagueing me for 36 hours suddenly went away ... don't know what the receptionist's excuse was lol....

Next training sessions set for Sun/Mon/Tues ... and Tuesday lunchtime all being well I set off down south for a week


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...noice ickle sess there and really good that things are picking up on the wrist front...will do my best to see if i can get some time to meet up next week but it doesn't look good at the moment...have a good day Gresh...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

another nice workout!

are you still pinning?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 13th June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Week Two - Day Three - legs*
> 
> *Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *DB Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Progressing very nicely, wrists are feeling stronger and giving me fewer problems. Right hand grip is also improving. In sight of 50kg on the squats and Good Mornings. Increased weights on lunges and calves. Last two sets of the lunges were a bit of a struggle towards the end.
> 
> Tracking food intake on Myfitnesspal ... just going over maintenance and allegedly in 5 weeks (well four weeks now ) I should be 77kg ... we shall see!, this morning I weighed in at 70.9kg (was 71.1 last time)
> 
> Seems to be clearing up outside which is good. Have to wait around today for someone from Lloyds Jaguar in Carlisle to drop by and pick the car keys up (yes I took the car all the way to Carlisle yesterday and forgot to leave a set of keys !!! obviously an attack of Flubsitis  ) my excuse was I was flustered because the fault that had been plagueing me for 36 hours suddenly went away ... don't know what the receptionist's excuse was lol....
> 
> Next training sessions set for Sun/Mon/Tues ... and Tuesday lunchtime all being well I set off down south for a week


Hmmm.

And you say I'm losing it with age... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...noice ickle sess there and really good that things are picking up on the wrist front...will do my best to see if i can get some time to meet up next week but it doesn't look good at the moment...have a good day Gresh...x


Well I'm down from Wednesday afternoon until the following Monday, not sure what is happening over the weekend except for Saturday when I shall visit my Aunt



BestBefore1989 said:


> another nice workout!
> 
> are you still pinning?


Yes 1ml a week at the moment...



Mingster said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> And you say I'm losing it with age... :lol: :lol:


 

They picked the keys up at 10:00am ... just as I was about to get in the shower ! Wanted both sets for some reason :confused1:


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 13th June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Week Two - Day Three - legs*
> 
> *Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *DB Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Progressing very nicely, wrists are feeling stronger and giving me fewer problems. Right hand grip is also improving. In sight of 50kg on the squats and Good Mornings. Increased weights on lunges and calves. Last two sets of the lunges were a bit of a struggle towards the end.
> 
> Tracking food intake on Myfitnesspal ... just going over maintenance and allegedly in 5 weeks (well four weeks now ) I should be 77kg ... we shall see!, this morning I weighed in at 70.9kg (was 71.1 last time)
> 
> Seems to be clearing up outside which is good. Have to wait around today for someone from Lloyds Jaguar in Carlisle to drop by and pick the car keys up (yes I took the car all the way to Carlisle yesterday and forgot to leave a set of keys !!! obviously an attack of Flubsitis  ) my excuse was I was flustered because the fault that had been plagueing me for 36 hours suddenly went away ... don't know what the receptionist's excuse was lol....
> 
> Next training sessions set for Sun/Mon/Tues ... and Tuesday lunchtime all being well I set off down south for a week


good to see the progression, bring on the 50kg


----------



## M_at

Greshie said:


> They picked the keys up at 10:00am ... just as I was about to get in the shower ! Wanted both sets for some reason :confused1:


If they're doing anything with the engine management unit or the main computer systems (Usually in the dash) they need to re-pair the keys and the car so that the immobiliser doesn't kick in with one set of keys.

Unless of course you don't want the other half driving the car


----------



## Greshie

M_at said:


> If they're doing anything with the engine management unit or the main computer systems (Usually in the dash) they need to re-pair the keys and the car so that the immobiliser doesn't kick in with one set of keys.
> 
> Unless of course you don't want the other half driving the car


ah they may have to re-sync .. its the door system that they are investigating ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 13th June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Week Two - Day Three - legs*
> 
> *Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *DB Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Progressing very nicely, wrists are feeling stronger and giving me fewer problems. Right hand grip is also improving. In sight of 50kg on the squats and Good Mornings. Increased weights on lunges and calves. Last two sets of the lunges were a bit of a struggle towards the end.
> 
> Tracking food intake on Myfitnesspal ... just going over maintenance and allegedly in 5 weeks (well four weeks now ) I should be 77kg ... we shall see!, this morning I weighed in at 70.9kg (was 71.1 last time)
> 
> Seems to be clearing up outside which is good. Have to wait around today for someone from Lloyds Jaguar in Carlisle to drop by and pick the car keys up (yes I took the car all the way to Carlisle yesterday and forgot to leave a set of keys !!! obviously an attack of Flubsitis  ) my excuse was I was flustered because the fault that had been plagueing me for 36 hours suddenly went away ... don't know what the receptionist's excuse was lol....
> 
> Next training sessions set for Sun/Mon/Tues ... and Tuesday lunchtime all being well I set off down south for a week


coming along nicely greshie


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> coming along nicely greshie


Cheers Dirk ... slowly but surely


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 16th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week Three - Day One - pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Alternate Curls*:[email protected] [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Weights incremented on the Deads and Pulldowns, when I'm back from my break I intend to start the Deads at 50kg. Also increased the weights on all the DB exercises except for the laterals which I kept the same as last week as I find them very tough after a while. Was able to lay my right hand flat on the bench on the Rows (had to clench it last week) but again only using the hands to balance rather than to carry any weight. On the Alternates I lost grip in my right hand on the second set which is why there is a third set of 10 reps.

Have to say generally the weights felt light this morning but the grip failure on the Alternates is a reminder I have to go steady ... perhaps I'm going to have to mix things up again shortly again 

Rather overcast here this morning, so the usual shower, shave, breakfast and crossword, then if the weather stays dry will wash and valet the car ready for it's trip down south on Tuesday

Next session Push tomorrow morning 

Thanks for reading and have a good day x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 17th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week Three - Day Two - Push*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*M Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Well if the weights felt light yesterday they felt heavy this morning lol !. Progressed nicely incrementing the Bench and Military Press, looking back on the MP I'm not far off my Wendler's max of 40kg so have something to aim for there, see if I can beat it! (long way to go though on the bench lol) There was quite a big increase on the DB sets (from 7.8 to 9.3) but this was due to the available plates, and was unable to complete 4 sets of 20 reps ...

When I get back from my break I think I shall start doing a few warm ups to begin with, may also start to increment the weights on the DB sets...

Tomorrow Legs session ...

Overcast but warm here, doing a bit of washing then volunteering at the shop for a couple of hours over lunch followed by a few errands, in the meantime a gander at the crossword and breakfast 

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning buddy


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> morning buddy


Morning matey


----------



## nogger

Weights are going up nicely...We had rain thunder and all that this morning but very hot and close...All my weights were soaking wet in the training cave today.


----------



## DiggyV

sneaking the weight up I see GMan. :thumb:

I have the joys of a month off when I start again next week, not looking forward to it......


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Weights are going up nicely...We had rain thunder and all that this morning but very hot and close...All my weights were soaking wet in the training cave today.


Cheers, slowly but surely :thumb:

It's stifling here too this afternoon ... very overcast but no rain is forecast...



DiggyV said:


> sneaking the weight up I see GMan. :thumb:
> 
> I have the joys of a month off when I start again next week, not looking forward to it......


Yes indeed creeping weights back up...  No you will feel a month off for sure, but gently does it and you'll soon get back into the swing! :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ian is being very sneaky now, it is good to see the weights going up.


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Yes indeed creeping weights back up...  No you will feel a month off for sure, but gently does it and you'll soon get back into the swing! :thumbup1:


Yes wont be going above 80Kg, maybe 90Kg, maybe 100kg ha ha ha, on bench for sure, had 140 in my sights for the week I screwed it all up :sad: Got to replan my routine as well, so legs is done light and at least twice a week - physio - so a very different approach needed. Going to need some planning.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Yes wont be going above 80Kg, maybe 90Kg, maybe 100kg ha ha ha, on bench for sure, had 140 in my sights for the week I screwed it all up :sad: Got to replan my routine as well, so legs is done light and at least twice a week - physio - so a very different approach needed. Going to need some planning.


You can only do what you can do, so have to build the routine accordingly and then suck it and see ...

at least I'm back doing the compounds, but am still nowhere near doing chins/pull ups and dips...


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> You can only do what you can do, so have to build the routine accordingly and then suck it and see ...
> 
> at least I'm back doing the compounds, but am still nowhere near doing chins/pull ups and dips...


They'll take a while surely, the pulling force must be the worst.....

Pair of old invalid gits :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:ban:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 18th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week Three - Day Three Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- hit the 50kg mark on the squats! Was going to do the same for Good Mornings but the 45kg set felt heavy and I twinged my back which is why the last set increments by 2.5kg. Lunges and calves upped to 2x9.3kg and I dropped a set on the lunges though in hindsight perhaps I should have gone for a low rep 4th ...

Well that's it now until a week on Wednesday when week 4 will start. Have to say I'm looking forward to the break as I've been exercising fairly consistently throughout my injury and whilst the weights and routine have been nowhere near what I was doing beforehand I've still tried to push as hard as possible.

Will pin 1ml test after my shower, then breakfast, finish packing, a few chores, early lunch and on the road, Stockport first stop!

Thanks for reading and have a good day xx


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Good to see. I'm doing an intensive 5x5 programme which was to do me until I went holiday and think I'll stick with it once I'm back. Really enjoying it and randomly doing 5x10 and 3x20 just to really push myself on the heavier weights. Maybe once a fortnight I'll do that to keep things interesting. Might even start a journal when I'm back


Hope you do start a journal :thumb:

I always think I've pushed as hard as I can during the workout, then afterwards I think i could have pushed a bit harder lol.....


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> I know. The first month or so I feel I'm within myself on a 5x5 which I know you're supposed to be but last night I did 3 x 20 x 80kg squats which by the end were really burning. 110kg is my 5RM so looking forward to progressing.
> 
> Binned the last journal because I was working away and had few issues with supposed PT's saying one thing and doing another so motivation took a dent.
> 
> How's the hol?


3x20? three widowmakers in a row :laugh: :thumb:

Fairly relaxing, shame the weather has been a bit hit and miss ... off to see my Aunt tomorrow then hopefully a fairly relaxing day Sunday before travelling back to Stockport for an overnighter on Monday... the time soon passes!


----------



## M_at

Greshie said:


> Fairly relaxing, shame the weather has been a bit hit and miss ... off to see my Aunt tomorrow then hopefully a fairly relaxing day Sunday before travelling back to Stockport for an overnighter on Monday... the time soon passes!


The one in Berko? :lol:


----------



## Greshie

M_at said:


> The one in Berko? :lol:


yep that's her ... and a wet and rainy day too ...


----------



## M_at

Greshie said:


> yep that's her ... and a wet and rainy day too ...


I'm off into Watford to buy waterproof safe detergent. How wonderful is my life!?


----------



## Greshie

M_at said:


> I'm off into Watford to buy waterproof safe detergent. How wonderful is my life!?


 :lol: ah the joys of domesticity!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 26th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week Four - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns;*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*EZ Bar Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- First day back and good to get back into my gym. Started the deads with the 15kg plates, overall a 5kg increase on the last session, so pleased with that. Pulldowns got a bit of a struggle on the last set. Have been looking at the EZ bar sitting on the floor for several weeks and decided today was the day to start using it, right hand not totally comfortable doing the curls with it but I think this is because I'm stretching something that's not been stretched for a while rather than anything serious. Dropped the weight on the Lateral Raises, last set was a huge struggle towards the end.

Busy day today, doctor's appointment late morning then volunteering in the shop this afternoon, also have to put some plants in my Dad gave me ...

Was given a free bottle of Mast E with my gear order (as recompense for the hassle I had!) so am considering pinning .5ml every week in addition to the 1ml Test E given I'm getting to the stage where the workouts are beginning to take off as it were!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 26th June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Week Four - Day One - Pull*
> 
> *Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pulldowns;*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *DB Rows*:- [email protected]
> 
> *EZ Bar Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Alternate DB Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Hammer DB Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- First day back and good to get back into my gym. Started the deads with the 15kg plates, overall a 5kg increase on the last session, so pleased with that. Pulldowns got a bit of a struggle on the last set. Have been looking at the EZ bar sitting on the floor for several weeks and decided today was the day to start using it, right hand not totally comfortable doing the curls with it but I think this is because I'm stretching something that's not been stretched for a while rather than anything serious. Dropped the weight on the Lateral Raises, last set was a huge struggle towards the end.
> 
> Busy day today, doctor's appointment late morning then volunteering in the shop this afternoon, also have to put some plants in my Dad gave me ...
> 
> Was given a free bottle of Mast E with my gear order (as recompense for the hassle I had!) so am considering pinning .5ml every week in addition to the 1ml Test E given I'm getting to the stage where the workouts are beginning to take off as it were!
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


Good work, just dont overdo it, I know how tempting it is, but steady as she goes


----------



## mark_star

deads are coming up quickly, very good to see


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite gresh man! sorry dude, heads up my erse with this comp thing....neglecting the journos! things will be back to norm soon enough lol.

hows it all going?


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite gresh man! sorry dude, heads up my erse with this comp thing....neglecting the journos! things will be back to norm soon enough lol.
> 
> hows it all going?


Slowly but surely Jan ... weights are increasing !  back on to Wendlers shortly I Hope :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - great that you are back at the gym and working your socks off too - nice work my friend! Just got to echo @DiggyV - steady progress, no running before you can walk and all that jazz. All the same its brilliant news. Have a great day and hope the docs goes well x


----------



## B4PJS

Finally found your journal matey 

Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger

Training picking up a nice progressive pace Mr G. :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Alright Gresh lad, been a while but thought I'd pop my head in..how's things going? How are your wrists, fully healed now?


----------



## Greshie

danMUNDY said:


> Alright Gresh lad, been a while but thought I'd pop my head in..how's things going? How are your wrists, fully healed now?


hi Dan ... yes am just about recovered, though they grumble every now and again ... weights going back up slowly :thumb: Hope you are well too and training hard


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Greshie said:


> hi Dan ... yes am just about recovered, though they grumble every now and again ... weights going back up slowly :thumb: Hope you are well too and training hard


I'm glad to hear it, how did it work out cycle wise, as I know the accident happened in to your first weeks, did you stop and then resume, or did you just carry on jabbing through the recovery process?

I had to take a month out due to a forearm injury but am now back in full swing, 4 weeks into a test/deca/dbol cycle and under the watchful eye of therealbigbear, never trained so hard in my life haha, really made me realise I have been holding back,but now it's no holds bars


----------



## Greshie

danMUNDY said:


> I'm glad to hear it, how did it work out cycle wise, as I know the accident happened in to your first weeks, did you stop and then resume, or did you just carry on jabbing through the recovery process?
> 
> I had to take a month out due to a forearm injury but am now back in full swing, 4 weeks into a test/deca/dbol cycle and under the watchful eye of therealbigbear, never trained so hard in my life haha, really made me realise I have been holding back,but now it's no holds bars


Good to hear 

Kept the cycle going mainly for recovery purposes, then dropped back to 1ml a few weeks ago, but now thinking about increasing the dose again as my lifts get bigger !


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Well if you are making progress on 1 ml a week, there would be no need to increase it until your lifts stall, but when this happens, look at other factors first, do you need an increase in food, or rest? I'd save an increase in dosage until you really need to


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Good to hear
> 
> Kept the cycle going mainly for recovery purposes, then dropped back to 1ml a few weeks ago, but now thinking about increasing the dose again as my lifts get bigger !


I know our injuries are different G-Man, but I kept my dose the same while out of action at 600mg, and I think it contributed to the quicker than expected recover (and the peptides of course  ), you may find that the additional test also helps the recovery process.

I think strength alone may be a risky one, as you dont want to damage the wrists again by overdoing it. I am running high reps right now at about 50-60% my normal weight, and the DOMS are ridiculous. Also keeping the lifts ALL negative. Just a thought rather than trying to creep the weight up too quickly.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 27th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week Four - Day Two - Push*

*Bench:-*

w/u [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press:-*

w/u [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] *[email protected] - PB*

*Dips* 1x5 feet to ground

*DB Incline Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:-* Started doing a set of warmups on main lifts. Bench coming along nicely.

And believe it or not a PB on the Military Press (as far as I am aware looking back on my records ) those of you who can recall that far back I had problems with my left shoulder when first starting and struggled with this lift. Still have to drive up from the balls of my feet on the heavier sets which isn't exactly correct form.

Tried some Dips, feet on floor, hands on safety rail, but right hand not happy, I think it's a tendon stretch issue rather than a wrist break issue, will try again next week see if they are any easier.

Went light on the inclines because ................ erm I just picked up the DB's without checking the plates on them ... ahem ... and wondered why I sailed through the sets ... realised during the first set of flyes .... cough cough 

Damp and miserable today... but have a pile of ironing to do ... also seen a part time job that I shall apply for, and if the weather wakes up a bit have some planting to do ....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> I know our injuries are different G-Man, but I kept my dose the same while out of action at 600mg, and I think it contributed to the quicker than expected recover (and the peptides of course  ), you may find that the additional test also helps the recovery process.
> 
> I think strength alone may be a risky one, as you dont want to damage the wrists again by overdoing it. I am running high reps right now at about 50-60% my normal weight, and the DOMS are ridiculous. Also keeping the lifts ALL negative. Just a thought rather than trying to creep the weight up too quickly.


That is very true, I was doing high reps during the earlier stages of recovery ( remember the 100 rep body weight squats ? lol) and I agree they were effective, still doing relatively high reps on the DB exercises - aiming for sets of 20... but it is a balance between high reps and running out of energy for me, especially with legs ... I found for example high rep sets of Bulgarian squats exhausted me before they did my legs which is why I abandoned them ...

Also agree about the dose of test, I'm fairly sure it helped with recovery, I stopped the extra .5ml at the three month stage when the bones should have knitted together properly, but my lifts were still very light, however I am now thinking the extra .5ml might still be beneficial.....


----------



## chris27

GOOD MORNING GRESHIE  Are you still using bsi test e and how do you find it just curious is all ? have a great day greshie


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> GOOD MORNING GRESHIE  Are you still using bsi test e and how do you find it just curious is all ? have a great day greshie


Morning Chris  yes still using bsi ... can't compare with any other brand as this is the first I've used, but I don't get any pip and I seem to have more energy overall, and it deffo helped in my healing process !


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Morning Chris  yes still using bsi ... can't compare with any other brand as this is the first I've used, but I don't get any pip and I seem to have more energy overall, and it deffo helped in my healing process !


Thats good to hear mate if it aint broke dont fix it and all that lol good to see you are back at it :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I've said it a thousand times...If you don't know the weight on the bar, or bells, it's so much easier to lift it...


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> I've said it a thousand times...If you don't know the weight on the bar, or bells, it's so much easier to lift it...


I know I have accidentally picked up the wrong DB set as I wasn't paying complete attention a couple of times, finished the set thinking that was tougher than last week, put them down and realised it was a new PB 

Your mind is your greatest ally and worst enemy....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I've said it a thousand times...If you don't know the weight on the bar, or bells, it's so much easier to lift it...





DiggyV said:


> I know I have accidentally picked up the wrong DB set as I wasn't paying complete attention a couple of times, finished the set thinking that was tougher than last week, put them down and realised it was a new PB
> 
> Your mind is your greatest ally and worst enemy....





KJW said:


> That's true. Sometimes when I was training with a PT they would put an additional 5-10kg on the bar without me knowing so I'd be busting a gut thinking WTF has happened to my strength and then realised I've rattled out a few PB's.


I'll have to get someone to creep in and add a few weights whilst I'm not looking


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 28th June*

*
*

*
PPL Week Four Day Three*

*Squats:- *

w/u [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarian Squats*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- very close,wet and humid this morning and by the end of the session the sweat was pouring off me!. Tried for a widow maker on the last set of the squats but was getting shaky by the 15th rep. Managed to up the reps slightly on the Lunges, weights incrementing nicely on the Good Mornings, and did the calf raises in a oner. Also added a set of Bulgarians to the end just to see if they had any effect, however was tired by then so didn't do them very well!.

Last physio session later this morning then volunteering at the shop this afternoon...

Next workout session will be Monday morning

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...noice session there guv...it's raining here too...poop! have a great weekend ...x


----------



## bluejoanna

Have a great weekend Greshie - some fine looking sessions there too! Potential new job sound interesting.....in my head it must involve plants, cooking or beach shorts  x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Have a great weekend Greshie - some fine looking sessions there too! Potential new job sound interesting.....in my head it must involve plants, cooking or beach shorts  x


cheers Jo, no the job involves donated clothes etc, gift aid and loyalty cards ! (yes Age Scotland has a loyalty card scheme!)


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Good afternoon from 89 degree Florida!
> 
> No training for me for a while...just some r&r...


89 degrees humph!! Enjoy your r&r :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

I need me a proper routine I think....so I can actually see some improvements - how is this programme for you? (I'll be asking everyone lol)

Oh and I finally got courgettes and beans in today....


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> I need me a proper routine I think....so I can actually see some improvements - how is this programme for you? (I'll be asking everyone lol)
> 
> Oh and I finally got courgettes and beans in today....


At the moment I am doing my own Pull Push Legs routine comprising major lifts and the assistance exercises that I'm able to do! But I shall go back to Wendlers in due course as I like the routine very much!

I planted cosmos today !


----------



## Beklet

Yeah I may do that - it's not like I don't know any exercises lol!!!

My Oca are coming up which makes me happy - just got enough last year to plant out this year...


----------



## Greshie

*Monday July 1st *

*
*

*
PPL Week Five - day One - Pull*

*Deads*:-

w/u [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Rear Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Deads incremented by another 5kg and a little super set for the last set. Decided to try Rear Pulldowns for a change, not too bad although I didn't sit far enough forward on the first set and clunked the back of my head with the lat bar a couple of times lol. Ez bar curls felt much easier this week, no grumbles with my right hand. Upped the weight on the rows, alternates and hammers, rows were fine but I struggled with the curls. Dropped back to 6.8 on the raises, first two sets fine but the last was pitiful !

Overall though quite pleased with the session and in a muck sweat by the end of it!

Not a great looking day here, but will go to the tip later with some of the garden rubbish and if it does clear up will get into the garden....

Next session Wednesday !

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...have a good day...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...have a good day...x


Morning my lovely, hope you do too ... decision time for you today I think :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi Greshie.

That's some impressive journal you have. Your routine is so meticulous. 

I've never asked before but do you belong a local gym, or do you have your own gear? It appears like you have all the equipment yourself. I may be wrong.

Anyway, I like your session planning today. Some good deadlifts there and e-z bar work - do you find the e-z bar okay with your grip position now that your wrists are feeling more supple, it can twist the hands somewhat? :clap:

* Just a question from an Internet-thick person.....Can you tell me what "subbed" means? A lot of you guys are telling me I'm subbed. Haven't a clue. :confused1:

I'll be on my page later today with today's journal piece. Enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Greshie.
> 
> That's some impressive journal you have. Your routine is so meticulous.
> 
> I've never asked before but do you belong a local gym, or do you have your own gear? It appears like you have all the equipment yourself. I may be wrong.
> 
> Anyway, I like your session planning today. Some good deadlifts there and e-z bar work - do you find the e-z bar okay with your grip position now that your wrists are feeling more supple, it can twist the hands somewhat? :clap:
> 
> * Just a question from an Internet-thick person.....Can you tell me what "subbed" means? A lot of you guys are telling me I'm subbed. Haven't a clue. :confused1:
> 
> I'll be on my page later today with today's journal piece. Enjoy your afternoon.


No Loz I have everything at home (which is how I came to break my wrists, if I'd been at a commercial gym I could have got help!)

The ez bar was a bit uncomfortable last week with the right hand, I think it tweaked a tendon, but this week it was fine so shows my hands are improving! (Though last night I was waving round to The Rolling Stones - just as well the neighbours couldn't see in , and at one point thought "I shouldn't have done that! lol)

When someone is Subbed it means they have subbed to your journal, if you leave a comment you are automatically subbed or you can go into Thread Tools and subscribe...

Here's a pic of my kit ... the garage is a little tidier now (but not much!)


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> No Loz I have everything at home (which is how I came to break my wrists, if I'd been at a commercial gym I could have got help!)
> 
> The ez bar was a bit uncomfortable last week with the right hand, I think it tweaked a tendon, but this week it was fine so shows my hands are improving! (Though last night I was waving round to The Rolling Stones - just as well the neighbours couldn't see in , and at one point thought "I shouldn't have done that! lol)
> 
> When someone is Subbed it means they have subbed to your journal, if you leave a comment you are automatically subbed or you can go into Thread Tools and subscribe...
> 
> Here's a pic of my kit ... the garage is a little tidier now (but not much!)
> 
> View attachment 127281


Wow! That's some kit there; looks like S****horpe Steel Works. :thumb: I'd like to have my own gear like that, but as you say, if you get into difficulty there's nobody tohelp you out. I have a preacher curl bench for a few extra reps now and then, that's all.

Is that your red Speedos at the front of the photo, perchance? :blush:

Thanks for the "sub" info. I'll do that now.

I've also been offering some help on the Form & Technique thread today about inner biceps. I'll be doing those exercises today, posting about 4pm.

Cheers.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Wow! That's some kit there; looks like S****horpe Steel Works. :thumb: I'd like to have my own gear like that, but as you say, if you get into difficulty there's nobody tohelp you out. I have a preacher curl bench for a few extra reps now and then, that's all.
> 
> Is that your red Speedos at the front of the photo, perchance? :blush:
> 
> Thanks for the "sub" info. I'll do that now.
> 
> I've also been offering some help on the Form & Technique thread today about inner biceps. I'll be doing those exercises today, posting about 4pm.
> 
> Cheers.


lol no the red is the plastic wash bucket ! :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

My failing eyesight. Your embarrassment was reassuringly "brief", @Greshie


----------



## JANIKvonD

excellent sesh there mucker....wrists look to be taking the punishment well!

nice bit of kit there too :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger

Nice and tidy your gym Gresh...I have to keep putting strong disinfectant down in my training cave..My cat friends keep popping in and pishing everywhere.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Nice and tidy your gym Gresh...I have to keep putting strong disinfectant down in my training cave..My cat friends keep popping in and pishing everywhere.


I took a lot of garden rubbish to the tip today so that has helped, next rainy day I shall hoover and have a tidy up!


----------



## nogger

Greshie said:


> I took a lot of garden rubbish to the tip today so that has helped, next rainy day I shall hoover and have a tidy up!


Hopefully having concrete floor put down in september....Had a guy pop round the other day and gave a quote, the price sounded about right so will go ahead...Will be nice to have it tidy down there and warmer in winter.


----------



## Greshie

nogger said:


> Hopefully having concrete floor put down in september....Had a guy pop round the other day and gave a quote, the price sounded about right so will go ahead...Will be nice to have it tidy down there and warmer in winter.


I put laminate on top of the garage floor that has helped to make it feel warmer too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Beklet said:


> I need me a proper routine I think....so I can actually see some improvements - how is this programme for you? (I'll be asking everyone lol)
> 
> Oh and I finally got courgettes and beans in today....


I'm a big fan of wendler's. You could take a look at my journal if you were interested.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> I put laminate on top of the garage floor that has helped to make it feel warmer too


Did you put insulation in between the concrete and the laminate? that helps a lot.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Did you put insulation in between the concrete and the laminate? that helps a lot.


Yes the silver backed foam stuff.... just got to find a way of insulating the garage door ... as it's the only real route through to the back I can't block it off entirely !


----------



## M_at

You need something like http://walltite.basf.co.uk


----------



## Greshie

M_at said:


> You need something like http://walltite.basf.co.uk


That's interesting!

I was also thinking of the gaps around the door ... its an electric up and over jobby


----------



## M_at

Greshie said:


> That's interesting!
> 
> I was also thinking of the gaps around the door ... its an electric up and over jobby


I'd put brush strips in around the edges. Long enough so that the door closes on them and bends them back.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 3rd July*

*
*

*
PPL - Week Five - Day Two - Pull *

*Bench*

w/u [email protected] [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Incline Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Decline Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Suffering a bit of a cold, came down with it on Monday afternoon, feeling brighter this morning so trained as usual. 5kg rise on Bench from last week. Really pleased with the Military Press as I didn't have to push up using the balls of my feet on any of the sets. The increased weight on the Incline Press became a bit of a struggle hence dropped the weight back on the Flyes, but I managed to do an extra set on those to compensate. Didn't try a set of Dips this week, had some shooting pains through my hands (Tendons I reckon) for the first time in about a week so left it.

Listened to the music written by Jocelyn Pook for the film Merchant In Venice today which was a very strange choice, not exactly heavy metal lol, but I have no inclination at the moment to go back to the stuff I was playing at the time of my accident ...

Doesn't look too bad a day today... am going to tidy up the garage later I think 

Next session due Friday

Thanks for reading and have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Nice progress mate, and so quickly:thumbup1:

Funny thing with the music eh? Shows the role played by the mental side in everything really. What has gone before shapes what is yet to come, sometimes dramatically, sometimes in a subtle manner, but has it's effect nonetheless...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice progress mate, and so quickly:thumbup1:
> 
> Funny thing with the music eh? Shows the role played by the mental side in everything really. What has gone before shapes what is yet to come, sometimes dramatically, sometimes in a subtle manner, but has it's effect nonetheless...


Yes indeed you are right, when I first started back properly in my gym I did put the old music on but after 5 mins decided I realy didn't want to hear it, so switched to some Bach. Pook was a very odd choice this morning, very evocative of place and time, but that place and time wasn't 2013 in a garage in Dumfries lol! May have to dig some Beethoven concerto's out when I need something with more energy , or perhaps some Wagner ! Wagner would be good actually !


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...I love classical music and I listen to it on the way to the gym....I'm stuck on Carmen jones at the moment, love that one....not steeeeerrrrictly classical but you know wut I mean? The humming chorus is a good one...calming.......sometimes I jog on the treadmill to "I like to boogie" by Marc Nolan..heehee.....I jog in time whatever song I'm listening to just for a laugh....can make for some interesting looks, :laugh: but hey.....I like it...

Have a good day Greshie...errmm...when you wake up.....xx


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> As in Wagner the X Factor guy?


errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm ... :laugh:



Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie...I love classical music and I listen to it on the way to the gym....I'm stuck on Carmen jones at the moment, love that one....not steeeeerrrrictly classical but you know wut I mean? The humming chorus is a good one...calming.......sometimes I jog on the treadmill to "I like to boogie" by Marc Nolan..heehee.....I jog in time whatever song I'm listening to just for a laugh....can make for some interesting looks, :laugh: but hey.....I like it...
> 
> Have a good day Greshie...errmm...when you wake up.....xx


You've just brought some memories back Marc Bolan ... a whole generation went into mourning when he died !


----------



## biglbs

:mellow:bit of music there,i think I would fall asleep,though I don't blame you for not wanting memories flooding back!!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> :mellow:bit of music there,i think I would fall asleep,though I don't blame you for not wanting memories flooding back!!


Yes the music I was playing at the time is more evocative than anything else ... wasn't worried at all about squatting again or going back into the cage, but the music ... no!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 5th July*

*
*

*
PPL Week 5 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats:*-

w/u:- [email protected]

w/s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Gd Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:[email protected]

*Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x10 1x15 bw

*Dips* :-1x5

*Notes:*- Squats upped by 10kg this week and then rounded off by a superset of 20 @ 60kg - tried this last week and failed then saw @M_at attempt it yesterday in his routine .... no pressure at being beaten by an oldie Mat  . If I'd been a bit more with it I would have attempted to video. Form went out a little towards the end I think.

After the squatting marathon kept the lunges to last week's three sets, upped the Gd Mornings by 5kg , and made sure I kept good form. Nearly fell off the step during the calf raises, and then did two cheeky sets of Bulgarian squats to finish off .. body weight only ... which seemed to have an effect.

Also tried dips ... was ok with hands on the safety bar and feet on ground, but when I tried to raise my feet onto the opposite safety bar my right hand wasn't having any of it... may try feet to ground sets next week but not sure how effective they'll be.

Pleased with today's session, though I find legs the hardest as they seem just about soak up everything thrown at them and hardly budge an inch 

Very cloudy here, but supposed to brighten up over the weekend ... nothing really planned today other than a trip to Tesco's, may also get into the garden later ...

Thanks for reading and have a good day :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Nice squats there Gresh all weights improving nicely,reps given.


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Nice squats there Gresh all weights improving nicely,reps given.


Thanks for the reps Big Boy, much appreciated ! :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna

Your sessions are very inspiring as always Greshie - Plus I have not mentioned the new Avi - how did i miss this?? Looking great Mr x


----------



## M_at

Greshie said:


> [email protected]


ATG? :tongue:


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Your sessions are very inspiring as always Greshie - Plus I have not mentioned the new Avi - how did i miss this?? Looking great Mr x


Cheers BJ @Flubs and @Beklet put me up to it on Sunday afternoon !



M_at said:


> ATG? :tongue:


of course ..... mostly .... ahem !


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Thanks for the reps Big Boy, much appreciated ! :thumbup1:


I think you earnt them mate


----------



## 25434

Ello Gershwin.....where's ma boy then? Sunbathing? Crossword or catching a quick snooze in the heat.....hope you are well whatever it is....xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ello Gershwin.....where's ma boy then? Sunbathing? *Crossword or catching a quick snooze in the heat.*....hope you are well whatever it is....xx[/quote
> 
> This !
> 
> Steak with roasted tomatoes for tea


----------



## 25434

Oooooohhh...that sounds lovely...do you put balsamic vinegar and olive oil over your toms? Tastes gorgeous.....I had steak and salad too...a watercress salad with Chinese leaves and beet root...yum.....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oooooohhh...that sounds lovely...*do you put balsamic vinegar and olive oil over your toms*? Tastes gorgeous.....I had steak and salad too...a watercress salad with Chinese leaves and beet root...yum.....


yep


----------



## Laurieloz

Only just noticed your post from Friday, Greshie. Don't knoe how I missed it. My apol's....I do like to comment on anything that I can help you with....

Legs do take a great deal of training - biggest muscles in the body are from the hamstring which ranges from the glutes and extends the thigh.

My best exercise for this is a seated leg press. You can do most of your quads with this one exercise, even calves if you just push with your toes without raising your legs all the way down. Do a few sets of both and this should save you energy for other things.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Only just noticed your post from Friday, Greshie. Don't knoe how I missed it. My apol's....I do like to comment on anything that I can help you with....
> 
> Legs do take a great deal of training - biggest muscles in the body are from the hamstring which ranges from the glutes and extends the thigh.
> 
> My best exercise for this is a seated leg press. You can do most of your quads with this one exercise, even calves if you just push with your toes without raising your legs all the way down. Do a few sets of both and this should save you energy for other things.


I don't have a leg press machine Loz so it has to be free weights ... but you are right legs are the hardest, I generally run out of puff before they started squealing !


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Only just noticed your post from Friday, Greshie. Don't knoe how I missed it. My apol's....I do like to comment on anything that I can help you with....
> 
> Legs do take a great deal of training - biggest muscles in the body are from the hamstring which ranges from the glutes and extends the thigh.
> 
> My best exercise for this is a seated leg press. You can do most of your quads with this one exercise, even calves if you just push with your toes without raising your legs all the way down. Do a few sets of both and this should save you energy for other things.


http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/22383 The biggest muscle in the human body is actualy the gluteas maximus mate:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Just an unconnected post, Greshie...

How did you add the "Oldies do it too...." message at the bottom of your posts? I notice a lot of people have these and I want to add mine. I've looked at every conceivable area in Settings and am at a loss! :confused1:

I'll learn.....slowly! :blink:


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Just an unconnected post, Greshie...
> 
> How did you add the "Oldies do it too...." message at the bottom of your posts? I notice a lot of people have these and I want to add mine. I've looked at every conceivable area in Settings and am at a loss! :confused1:
> 
> I'll learn.....slowly! :blink:


You need to be on here a year before you can have sigs mate,it all takes time on here:wink:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Just an unconnected post, Greshie...
> 
> How did you add the "Oldies do it too...." message at the bottom of your posts? I notice a lot of people have these and I want to add mine. I've looked at every conceivable area in Settings and am at a loss! :confused1:
> 
> I'll learn.....slowly! :blink:


It's Settings, My settings, edit Signature ... but I think the option only appears when you become Gold (after a year's memebership and 1000 posts )


----------



## Laurieloz

Ahhh I see. I thought I'd tried everything but I hesitated before I contacted you guys in case I'd missed something simple. Okay I'll wait till I'm gold. Thanks fellas:thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS

Laurieloz said:


> Ahhh I see. I thought I'd tried everything but I hesitated before I contacted you guys in case I'd missed something simple. Okay I'll wait till I'm gold. Thanks fellas:thumbup1:


 :lol: I totally misread that and thought you said you would wait till you were God!


----------



## Laurieloz

B4PJS said:


> :lol: I totally misread that and thought you said you would wait till you were God!


What's after gold? Maybe God is on the cards. Who knows. Sky's the limit!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Friday 5th July*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Week 5 - Day Three - Legs*
> 
> *Squats:*-
> 
> w/u:- [email protected]
> 
> w/s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges:*- [email protected]
> 
> *Gd Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:[email protected]
> 
> *Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x10 1x15 bw
> 
> *Dips* :-1x5
> 
> *Notes:*- Squats upped by 10kg this week and then rounded off by a superset of 20 @ 60kg - tried this last week and failed then saw @M_at attempt it yesterday in his routine .... no pressure at being beaten by an oldie Mat  . If I'd been a bit more with it I would have attempted to video. Form went out a little towards the end I think.
> 
> After the squatting marathon kept the lunges to last week's three sets, upped the Gd Mornings by 5kg , and made sure I kept good form. Nearly fell off the step during the calf raises, and then did two cheeky sets of Bulgarian squats to finish off .. body weight only ... which seemed to have an effect.
> 
> Also tried dips ... was ok with hands on the safety bar and feet on ground, but when I tried to raise my feet onto the opposite safety bar my right hand wasn't having any of it... may try feet to ground sets next week but not sure how effective they'll be.
> 
> Pleased with today's session, though I find legs the hardest as they seem just about soak up everything thrown at them and hardly budge an inch
> 
> Very cloudy here, but supposed to brighten up over the weekend ... nothing really planned today other than a trip to Tesco's, may also get into the garden later ...
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day :thumb:


nice session Greshie. Squats getting back up there


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 8th July*

*
*

*
PPL Week Six - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:-

w/u [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected]( B) [email protected](F) [email protected]( B) [email protected](F) [email protected]( B)

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Ez curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Alternate Curls:*- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Lateral raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Very hot and sweaty this morning, even with the window open!

Added 5kg to the deads and pleased with the last set of 10 reps. Alternated the pulldowns between back and fronts for no real reason other than to add a bit of variety. Kept the weights the same as last week on the curls and raises, squeezed a few more reps on the ez curls so ready to up the weights on these next week, just about managed 3x15 on the raises, better than last week anyhow!

Shan't be up to much today, will enjoy the good weather !

Have a great day and thanks for reading


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> *Monday 8th June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Week Six - Day One - Pull*
> 
> *Deads*:-
> 
> w/u [email protected]
> 
> w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pulldowns*:- [email protected]( B) [email protected](F) [email protected]( B) [email protected](F) [email protected]( B)
> 
> *DB Rows*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Ez curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Alternate Curls:*- [email protected]
> 
> *Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lateral raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Very hot and sweaty this morning, even with the window open!
> 
> Added 5kg to the deads and pleased with the last set of 10 reps. Alternated the pulldowns between back and fronts for no real reason other than to add a bit of variety. Kept the weights the same as last week on the curls and raises, squeezed a few more reps on the ez curls so ready to up the weights on these next week, just about managed 3x15 on the raises, better than last week anyhow!
> 
> Shan't be up to much today, will enjoy the good weather !
> 
> Have a great day and thanks for reading


Superb mate.  Looks quite intensive today. Amazing what you achieve when you shake a cold off and expose yourself to a weekend of sun.

I'm on my way now to the gym.

Oh...by the way pal....it's July now


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Superb mate.  Looks quite intensive today. Amazing what you achieve when you shake a cold off and expose yourself to a weekend of sun.
> 
> I'm on my way now to the gym.
> 
> Oh...by the way pal....it's July now


Cheers Loz ....  and original post fixed !  :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Ullo luvlie Gershwin....  noice session there as always...it is hot today...whoop...I hope you are sitting down and enjoying the warmth of the shade today....enjoy the rest of the day..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo luvlie Gershwin....  noice session there as always...it is hot today...whoop...I hope you are sitting down and enjoying the warmth of the shade today....enjoy the rest of the day..x


I am indeed Flubsie, sat outside in my shorts until the sun came round then beetled indoors ... gone a bit hazy now, but very stuffy, had half a mind to cut the remaining hedge this afternoon, but even with the haze it's still too hot! xx


----------



## bluejoanna

Does this mean than your beach short work outs are back on the agenda then Greshie? I could have done my workout this morning in my pants today, but I don't think I would have won many friends... :scared:


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Does this mean than your beach short work outs are back on the agenda then Greshie? I could have done my workout this morning in my pants today, but I don't think I would have won many friends... :scared:


ummm I've actually been working out in shorts for several weeks ... :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Rest day @Greshie ? Enjoying the sun.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Rest day @Greshie ? Enjoying the sun.


Yes indeed ! ... sat outside this morning until the sun came round the back and then retreated back indoors ...

Push session tomorrow first thing....


----------



## biglbs

I agree shorts are the way I wear mine 10 months of the year normaly:thumb:

Oh the freedom women have,i am quarter scot so no doubt designed to wear kilt more than jeans!!!!

Great workouts as usual G!


----------



## Beklet

Greshie said:


> ummm I've actually been working out in shorts for several weeks ... :whistling:


One day, I'll be able to wear shorts in public


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> One day, I'll be able to wear shorts in public


Don't worry I'm not keen in being seen on public in shorts either !


----------



## Beklet

Greshie said:


> Don't worry I'm not keen in being seen on public in shorts either !


Says the man in his pants :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> Says the man in his pants :lol:


ummm :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 10th July*

*
*

*
PPL - Week Six - Day Two - Push*

*Bench:*-

w/u :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

w/s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (PB ?) [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Dips *:- 0

*Notes*:- When I finished I felt slightly disappointed after such a good start with Bench, really pleased at the 10 rep superset at the end, but I thought that and the heat may have put the knackers on everything else.

On the Military Press I had to bounce off my feet from the second set to get the bar in the air, and the last set was really a fail. However I didn't realise at the time but looking back through my records afterwards, the most I've ever lifted on MP appears to be 41kg so in retrospect I did quite well this morning .. just wish I didn't have to bounce as much!

Anyway kept the incline weights as last week but couldn't manage the same number of reps , decline flyes were fine and really I should have upped the weight a bit on those .

Then tried Dips ... epic failure, right hand wasn't having any of it, as before I think it's tendon issues rather than my wrists.

So actually I think this was a better session than I thought!

Overcast here today and very warm again, am going to relax with the crossword for a while, then go off to Tesco's and this afternoon if it remains overcast will cut the back hedge....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 10th July*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week Six - Day Two - Push*
> 
> *Bench:*-
> 
> w/u :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> w/s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Military press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (PB ?) [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Decline Flyes*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Dips *:- 0
> 
> *Notes*:- When I finished I felt slightly disappointed after such a good start with Bench, really pleased at the 10 rep superset at the end, but I thought that and the heat may have put the knackers on everything else.
> 
> On the Military Press I had to bounce off my feet from the second set to get the bar in the air, and the last set was really a fail. However I didn't realise at the time but looking back through my records afterwards, the most I've ever lifted on MP appears to be 41kg so in retrospect I did quite well this morning .. just wish I didn't have to bounce as much!
> 
> Anyway kept the incline weights as last week but couldn't manage the same number of reps , decline flyes were fine and really I should have upped the weight a bit on those .
> 
> Then tried Dips ... epic failure, right hand wasn't having any of it, as before I think it's tendon issues rather than my wrists.
> 
> So actually I think this was a better session than I thought!
> 
> Overcast here today and very warm again, am going to relax with the crossword for a while, then go off to Tesco's and this afternoon if it remains overcast will cut the back hedge....
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


It's very difficult to improve on every exercise at the same time. Progress with your bench will, inevitably, affect the subsequent exercises as our bodies only have a finite amount they can put into any one session. If you do more at the start you are guaranteed to have less oomph for later in the session. Good work mate. The first exercise is the important one imo:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Beklet said:


> One day, I'll be able to wear shorts in public


Noticed the weight you push with your legs, Beklet. Your legs must be in great shape.

Get yer shorts on, gal. It's summertime!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 10th July*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week Six - Day Two - Push*
> 
> *Bench:*-
> 
> w/u :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> w/s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Military press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (PB ?) [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Decline Flyes*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Dips *:- 0
> 
> *Notes*:- When I finished I felt slightly disappointed after such a good start with Bench, really pleased at the 10 rep superset at the end, but I thought that and the heat may have put the knackers on everything else.
> 
> On the Military Press I had to bounce off my feet from the second set to get the bar in the air, and the last set was really a fail. However I didn't realise at the time but looking back through my records afterwards, the most I've ever lifted on MP appears to be 41kg so in retrospect I did quite well this morning .. just wish I didn't have to bounce as much!
> 
> Anyway kept the incline weights as last week but couldn't manage the same number of reps , decline flyes were fine and really I should have upped the weight a bit on those .
> 
> Then tried Dips ... epic failure, right hand wasn't having any of it, as before I think it's tendon issues rather than my wrists.
> 
> So actually I think this was a better session than I thought!
> 
> Overcast here today and very warm again, am going to relax with the crossword for a while, then go off to Tesco's and this afternoon if it remains overcast will cut the back hedge....
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


That's a good, long session there Greshie. No need to be disappointed in yourself. Good that you turned your thoughts around later during your training and became positive. Excellent training. Look at me...two days since I did anything!


----------



## Beklet

Laurieloz said:


> Noticed the weight you push with your legs, Beklet. Your legs must be in great shape.
> 
> Get yer shorts on, gal. It's summertime!


Bless..my legs are well chubby. Go back couple of pages in my journal at the fat chick on a pole


----------



## Greshie

Well I managed to cut the hedge, although the top of it looks a bit mangled mainly because i had to stretch over to reach the back of it, not the best idea with electric sheers lol

My arms are now covered in scratches and I am pooped !


----------



## Laurieloz

Beklet said:


> Bless..my legs are well chubby. Go back couple of pages in my journal at the fat chick on a pole


I missed that! I like that a lot. Is that you, Beklet? Without appearing too foreard here....like like like!


----------



## Beklet

The gurny bint in a Hercules vest? Sadly yes....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 12th July*

*
*

*
PPL - week Six - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats:*-

w/o [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x5:75 [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarian Squats* :- 2x15 bw

*Notes:*- changed the order of the routine around a bit this morning to get the bar work out of the way so I could dispense with my T shirt ... it had to be peeled off lol and I am still sweating buckets!

Upped the weights on the squats and G'd mornings and did another cheeky 1x20 set on the squats to finish off  and yes it was ass to ground !

Kept the same weights on the DB exercises as last week but upped the reps slightly on the bw bulgarians..

Very muggy here, overcast first thing but this is burning off now. Am volunteering in the shop this afternoon and am also expecting to hear about the job interview I had yesterday ...

shower then sit outside with the crossword ...

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend 

Next session due Monday !


----------



## mark_star

well done on upping the weights again big man


----------



## biglbs

I love the sound technological reasoning behind changing things around....to get T off pmsl

Well done on weights mate,good in here every day lately!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice squatting Gresh!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> I love the sound technological reasoning behind changing things around....to get T off pmsl
> 
> Well done on weights mate,good in here every day lately!


Thanks BB 

Things will change again next week as I'm starting work, Tuesday /Thursday/Friday so Workout Monday/Wednesday/ then possibly after work on Friday or Saturday morning... if after work it wont be legs lol... so I need to decide over the weekend what to do, so it may be a PLP rather than a PPL


----------



## 25434

evening Gershwinium...just checking in to see what's going on at your gaffe...hummm...lots of stuff, car on the blink again, new job, well done there....sunbathing, noice workout, a change of workout and some lolling about in the sun.....have a lovely weekend...catchya later mister...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> evening Gershwinium...just checking in to see what's going on at your gaffe...hummm...lots of stuff, car on the blink again, new job, well done there....sunbathing, noice workout, a change of workout and some lolling about in the sun.....have a lovely weekend...catchya later mister...x


Yup about sums things up


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a great w.e gresh man! x


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooo...  . I'm lolling out the back in me shorts and vest...looking not so dissimilar to Hilda Ogden...hahaha......got some stuff on my hair to keep it soft, covered in foil and could pass easily for a baked potato.....:laugh: hope you are ok...xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ulloooooo...  . I'm lolling out the back in me shorts and vest...looking not so dissimilar to Hilda Ogden...hahaha......got some stuff on my hair to keep it soft, covered in foil and could pass easily for a baked potato.....:laugh: hope you are ok...xx


I'm lolling on the sofa in my shorts ... next door are having a do in their garden so it's a bit noisy outside .... working out a budget for work I want done to the house and half watching the Queens Coronation Festival Gala which hasn't really grabbed my attention so far.... 

I thought Hilda Ogden always wore a pinny and hairnet ?


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I'm lolling on the sofa in my shorts ... next door are having a do in their garden so it's a bit noisy outside .... working out a budget for work I want done to the house and half watching the Queens Coronation Festival Gala which hasn't really grabbed my attention so far....
> 
> I thought Hilda Ogden always wore a pinny and hairnet ?


Well she does, but not when she's having a "beauty night"....:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 15th July *

*
*

*
PPL Week 7 - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads:*-

w/u [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected](F) [email protected]( B) [email protected](F) [email protected]( B) [email protected](f)

*DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls* :- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the Deads by 10kg from last week and finished off with a 10 rep superset @ 65kg ... all of this was actually a bit of a car crash for several reasons, not least of which I should have started at 60kg and finished at 75kg ... and I had only notated 4 sets rather than five sets before the superset! ah well ........

Pulldowns were a struggle on the last set, hence only 4 reps, next week I may reduce the sets on these and aim to do 5x50 properly.

Upped the weight a smidgen on the EZ curls but kept everything else the same ... raises are getting slightly easier at 6.8 but still not good enough to raise the weight yet.. again I might start incrementing weights on these ( I think I said that before mind you!)

Next training session Wednesday

Was hoping to drop the car down to Carlisle Jaguar today but talking to the servicing guy there realistically they wont be able to look at it before the end of the week so I've booked it in for next Tuesday... just hope the alarm continues to behave itself overnight!

Bit overcast here today ... shower, breakers, crossword, then a wee trip to Homebase this afternoon I think!

have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...have a lovely day..x


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice session there Gresh :thumbup1: Do you work out very early? Its scorching here again today, not complaining, but glad I work out at dawn rather than dusk at the moment! Have a good one x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Nice session there Gresh :thumbup1: Do you work out very early? Its scorching here again today, not complaining, but glad I work out at dawn rather than dusk at the moment! Have a good one x


Yes Jo usually at 9am or thereabouts... I like the idea of training earlier than then but find it difficult dragging my ass out of bed!


----------



## Laurieloz

@Greshie That's a fine session there. A good varied workout. Don't be irritated at curtailing a few sets with less reps, it's very warm at the moment and that can take it out on one's training. I didn't even attempt to go to the gym today. Well done mate.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 17th July*

*
*

*
PPL Week 7 - Day Two - Push Day*

*Bench:-*

w/u [email protected] [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Dips* 1x5 feet to floor

*Notes*:- Everything felt a bit heavy this morning, but upped bench by 7.5kg from last week and finished off with a super drop set of 10 @ 50kg which got a bit of a struggle towards the end too!

Upped the Military Press by 2,5kg and this was slightly easier than last week's final set at 45kg but I may have to consolidate on these before moving any further up with the weight, or perhaps just try a one rep set with a higher weight.

DB exercise weights as last week, didn't do as well on the incline press, fewer reps, flyes fine. Tried Dips, feet to floor was ok(ish) for one set, feet on bar a complete no no..

Might be time to change of the assistance DB exercises around ... will look at this weekend sometime.

Next session - legs - on Saturday

Have someone coming round to quote for a new insulated garage door later this morning, then may take a trip to Carlisle shopping for a new pair of work shoes ( I started back as Deputy Manager at Age Scotland yesterday - 3 days a week )


----------



## mark_star

nice job Greshie, looks like things just keep improving


----------



## DiggyV

Some nice improvements in there G-Man. :thumb:

Are you starting to feel like wrists are less of a burden now, and getting more confident?


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Some nice improvements in there G-Man. :thumb:
> 
> Are you starting to feel like wrists are less of a burden now, and getting more confident?


Interesting about the wrists Diggs ... I still get the odd twinge and yesterday being my first day back in work my right hand grumbled a couple of times, but it's not at the breaks where I get issues, rather it feels more like the metacarpals and tendons .. also sometimes I develop an all over dull ache and wonder whether the humid weather is causing the onset of arthritis. Generally feel ok training and strength lifting doesn't appear to be too much of an issue I think it's the unplanned movements that sometimes catch me out... planned movements such as when I am training aren't a problem.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Interesting about the wrists Diggs ... I still get the odd twinge and yesterday being my first day back in work my right hand grumbled a couple of times, but it's not at the breaks where I get issues, rather it feels more like the metacarpals and tendons .. also sometimes I develop an all over dull ache and wonder whether the humid weather is causing the onset of arthritis. Generally feel ok training and strength lifting doesn't appear to be too much of an issue I think it's the unplanned movements that sometimes catch me out... planned movements such as when I am training aren't a problem.


Could well be arthritis, mate. I'm trying to deny it myself, but I think that's what's wrong with my left shoulder. The painful twinge when I do shoulder press or bench dumbbell raises is now too difficult to train with. Comes to us all, I'm afraid. Damned annoying though.


----------



## 25434

Evening Gershwin...I think you may have some aches and pains in there off and on from now...I injured my left wrist years ago and still now in winter or if I do a lot of stuff that entails wrist movement it aches like a right thing, I sometimes wear a splint to give my wrist a bit of a rest....I've got used to mine and I don't let it stop me from doing anything...I just ease up now and again......


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Evening Gershwin...I think you may have some aches and pains in there off and on from now...I injured my left wrist years ago and still now in winter or if I do a lot of stuff that entails wrist movement it aches like a right thing, I sometimes wear a splint to give my wrist a bit of a rest....I've got used to mine and I don't let it stop me from doing anything...I just ease up now and again......


I suspect you might be right .... I do have some straps I use when training so may put them on if I get too achy


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 20th July *

*
*

*
PPL - week 7 - Day Three - Legs *

*
*

*
*

*Squats:*-

w/u [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x15 1x20 bw

*Notes*:- Felt very lethargic first thing this morning so was a bit of an effort getting going, also very overcast and muggy which didn't help, however upped the squats by 5kg from last week and finished up with another cheeky deload widow maker at 60kg . Good Mornings upped by 2.5kg, Lunges and Raises as of last week and added a few reps to the second set of bw Bulgarians

Bit of shopping and some gardening on the agenda today 

Next training session will be Tuesday

Thanks for reading and have a good day!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 20th July *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - week 7 - Day Three - Legs *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats:*-
> 
> w/u [email protected]
> 
> w/rs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- 3x15[email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x15 1x20 bw
> 
> *Notes*:- Felt very lethargic first thing this morning so was a bit of an effort getting going, also very overcast and muggy which didn't help, however upped the squats by 5kg from last week and finished up with another cheeky deload widow maker at 60kg . Good Mornings upped by 2.5kg, Lunges and Raises as of last week and added a few reps to the second set of bw Bulgarians
> 
> Bit of shopping and some gardening on the agenda today
> 
> Next training session will be Tuesday
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day!


Hi Greshie.

Virtually a full week at work. No wonder you're lethargic - not used to hard work these days

Is that a continuous set of 60 on the calves. That is goodd. Bet they were burning after that. Good workout there:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Greshie.
> 
> Virtually a full week at work. No wonder you're lethargic - not used to hard work these days
> 
> Is that a continuous set of 60 on the calves. That is goodd. Bet they were burning after that. Good workout there:thumbup1:


Hi Loz

yes 1 set of 60 ... they were burning a little afterwards !


----------



## Laurieloz

...That's good going mate. I do 100, but I split into five sets of 20.


----------



## 25434

Noice one Greshie...burn baby burn, disco inferrrrrrnnnoooooo burn baby burn.....hehehehehehehee......Happy Saturday mister...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice squatting Gresh. You'll have to excuse me, I'm playing catch up a bit, but how you getting on with the test?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice squatting Gresh. You'll have to excuse me, I'm playing catch up a bit, but how you getting on with the test?


Fine Dirk, overall giving me more energy I think and better frame of mind, which is showing in the workouts, will be upping to 2ml a week soon .... ( and ordering some more supplies)


----------



## 25434

oooerrrrrr Greshie...you getting all tested up? don't go mad now hey? errr...I've no idea what it does really but I feel honour bound to say "be careful"...cos....errrmm..cos...I luv ya! yup.....in a very platonic I'm your auntie from outer Nicaragua sorta thing.... 

x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> oooerrrrrr Greshie...you getting all tested up? don't go mad now hey? errr...I've no idea what it does really but I feel honour bound to say "be careful"...cos....errrmm..cos...I luv ya! yup.....in a very platonic I'm your auntie from outer Nicaragua sorta thing....
> 
> x


Don't worry Flubbsy can't see me going on a roided rampage somehow ..... aggression isn't in my nature !


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Fine Dirk, overall giving me more energy I think and better frame of mind, which is showing in the workouts, will be upping to 2ml a week soon .... ( and ordering some more supplies)


Its great isn't it G-Man? did the same for me and improved my memory again, like turning the clock back for me. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Its great isn't it G-Man? did the same for me and improved my memory again, like turning the clock back for me. :thumb:


Yes indeed, I feel much better for it !


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Its great isn't it G-Man? did the same for me and improved my memory again, like turning the clock back for me. :thumb:


Yes indeed, I feel much better for it !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 23rd July 2013*

*
*

*
PPL Week 8 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:-

w/u [email protected] [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected](f) [email protected]( B) [email protected](f) [email protected]( B) [email protected](f)

*DB Rows*:- 1x20 1x15 @ 15.9

*ez Curls*:- 1x10 1x15 1x10 @9.3

*DB Alternate Curls*:- 1x10 [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- 3x15 @6.8

*Notes*:- Earlier than usual this morning as I need to get the car down to the main dealership in Carlisle. Have to say everything was a bit of an effort and I was sweating buckets, the weather is so close and clammy here. My left hand is also giving me gyp .. bit of pain through my little finger down the back of my hand.

Upped the deads by 5kg and finished off with a superset at 65kg ... next deads session I shall need to use straps on the bar on the heavier sets, as my grip was giving way.

Pulldowns ok though the last set at 50kg was a struggle

Upped the weight on the DB rows then downed the weights on the various curls. The Raises were also a struggle this week...

First rumble of thunder overhead ... at least it means shouldn't need to water the garden!

Have a great day everyone and thanks for reading!


----------



## mark_star

it's all such hard going at the moment mate, we need the air to clear a bit


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> it's all such hard going at the moment mate, we need the air to clear a bit


Air's clearing now alright lol .... thunder lightning and tipping with rain ...


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Don't worry Flubbsy can't see me going on a roided rampage somehow ..... aggression isn't in my nature !


Dirty roider! :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi @Greshie. That's a long workout there, mate. I do like your pulldowns, some good reps and I like the system you have with those. I'm going to copy that into my training tomorrow. Same sets and reps but may go heavier depending on the rest of my training.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 25th July*

*
*

*
PPL Week 8 - Day Two - Push *

*Bench*

w/u [email protected]

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- 1x20 1x17 1x14 1x18 @ 11.8

*Decline DB Flyes*:- 4x20 @9.3

*Notes*:- Despite heavy rain overnight still very hot and sticky and the sweat was pouring off me ! Bench upped by 2.5kg on last week but felt really heavy hence did a drop set at 50 though only just managed the 10th rep. Military Press was also heavy on the final set only managing 4 reps, but it is the heaviest I've ever gone on these . The DB press and flyes same as last week. Didn't bother trying Dips as my hands have been grouchy since I've returned to work.

Legs tomorrow

Housekeeping duties today ... paying bills and flicking the duster around.....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie....good that you have upped the bench..it's all progress right? which you must be pleased with. It's very heavy here and muggy, I feel really hot and bothered, lol. I think we are expecting very heavy rain and thunderstorms here so i'm glad I'm only wearing thin summer sandals! lol....take care and have a great day..x


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 26th July*

*
*

*
PPL Week 8 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats:*-

w/u [email protected] 1x5'55

w/s [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] superset [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 1x60 @ 18.6

*Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x15 bw

*Notes*:- Felt very lethargic this morning, and it is another muggy overcast day ... not nice! Upped the squats by 5kg and finished off with the usual 20 rep superset ... made sure I went atg on all sets 

The final set on the Good Mornings is a PB I think.

Kept the DB exercises as of last week.

Had a bit of an issue with my right hand yesterday, I think with one of the tendons ( by my knuckle), and in the end had to strap it, it was very painful yesterday afternoon and evening but seems to have improved today and the area is less swollen, so just shows I have to be careful.

Next week I'm away in Edinburgh Monday/Tuesday and realistically 1st training session will be Weds evening after work ... so I think it's time for a deload session ....

Then the week after I WILL change the assistance exercises around a bit ... been promising to do that for weeks !

Think my best mate is staying over tonight so need to finish cleaning the house, do a quick shopping trip to Tesco's and also try to get my hair cut ....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## mark_star

wow those squats are coming up great, you'll be at 100kg in no time, great job :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hope the haircut was a success Gresh.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hope the haircut was a success Gresh.


Yes thank you I'm suitably scalped !


----------



## Greshie

*PPL Week Nine* - *Deload - Week* (well day really lol)

*Deads *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Today is my only day 'off' this week, and despite being a deload week I don't have much energy by the evening when working so have got all the main lifts out of the way this morning. Four sets each , with a higher rep drop set at the end. All good

I may do a few DB exercises tomorrow / Sat evenings if I feel the urge !

Next proper training session will be Monday....

Have a great day and thanks for reading


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite gresh man! been a bit lapse with keeping up with everyone.....busy busy man! 

hows it all coming along bud?...wrists still holding up well enough


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite gresh man! been a bit lapse with keeping up with everyone.....busy busy man!
> 
> hows it all coming along bud?...wrists still holding up well enough


Not too bad ta Jan, wrists are ok most of the time  :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...hope you have a good weekend...it's thundering and lightning and raining like poop where I am at the moment...think it's gonna be a bit on and off all day and over the weekend...at least it will freshen up the air hopefully and all that...take care and have a good day..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...hope you have a good weekend...it's thundering and lightning and raining like poop where I am at the moment...think it's gonna be a bit on and off all day and over the weekend...at least it will freshen up the air hopefully and all that...take care and have a good day..x


Was a bit damp here overnight, but has turned into another hot muggy day !... but now the wind has got up and is cooling things down a bit


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 2nd August *

*
*

*
PPL - Deload Week - Cheeky Curls session*

*
*

*EZ Curls* :- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Lat Raises* :- 2x15 @ 6.8

*Notes*:- Short and sharp, very warm here this evening and tired after work ... Lats were hard, but the remainder fairly straight forward. If I feel like it I'll do some assistance legs tomorrow night.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie, I felt exactly the same on Wednesday with my arms session. Hot and bothered. The main thing is we made an effort.

You will be surprised how much easier it is to train legs in this heat. I was surprised at my workout today, I expect you will be okay with yours


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 3rd August*

*
*

*
PPL Week Nine - Deload week - Another Cheeky Session*

*Incline Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x15

*Notes:*- Another short and sharp DB deload session ... no issues other that the decline flyes have been replaced with a decline press

Even this short session got me hot and sweaty ...

Bucketing down outside

Normal service resumes for the next two weeks but then I am covering the shop full time for the following two weeks with only Sunday off between so I suspect the training regime will need to be adjusted to cope, either that or I'll have to up the test to give me a bit more vrooom !


----------



## Mingster

Quick intense session are the way to go High input, more rest, increased results...


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Quick intense session are the way to go High input, more rest, increased results...


Excuse me for asking, but do you mean more sets or less sets with bigger weight when you say high input? Thank you....

Sorry for hijack Greshie..x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Excuse me for asking, but do you mean more sets or less sets with bigger weight when you say high input? Thank you....


Low sets high effort, be that heavier weight or more intensity through reduced time between sets, training to failure, drop sets, forced reps, negatives or similar


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 3rd August*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Week Nine - Deload week - Another Cheeky Session*
> 
> *Incline Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Decline Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x15
> 
> *Notes:*- Another short and sharp DB deload session ... no issues other that the decline flyes have been replaced with a decline press
> 
> Even this short session got me hot and sweaty ...
> 
> Bucketing down outside
> 
> Normal service resumes for the next two weeks but then I am covering the shop full time for the following two weeks with only Sunday off between so I suspect the training regime will need to be adjusted to cope, either that or I'll have to up the test to give me a bit more vrooom !


That'a a fine session Greshie, despite it being brief. I know only too well about juggling work, social life and gym time. Time just disappears!


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> That'a a fine session Greshie, despite it being brief. I know only too well about juggling work, social life and gym time. Time just disappears!


It's not so much the time Loz but energy levels, at work I'm on my feet most of the day and can be really tired when I get home. This is why I try to workout on my days off, but sometimes it's not possible. I suspect I shall have to up my Test injections from 1ml back to 1.5ml a week , The Mast E I'm also injecting at the moment at .5 ml a week doesn't seem to be doing very much ......................


----------



## 25434

Hi Greshie my luverleee chap......you are wise not to train if you feel tired as you are still nursing your wrists aren't you my love? So better to be safe than sorry....xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hi Greshie my luverleee chap......you are wise not to train if you feel tired as you are still nursing your wrists aren't you my love? So better to be safe than sorry....xx


Yes Flubs


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 5th August *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 10 - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez curls*:- [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- [email protected]

*Hammer curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- wet and humid here this morning and the sweat is dripping off me!.

I kept the weights on the main lifts to those of the last full session, and also dropped the warm up sets on the Deads. I'm going to keep the top weights static for a while or just make small increments because I had problems with my hands last time, not at the breaks ( I never seem to get any issues at the break points) but with my tendons again, and as far as Deads are concerned I think it is because with the top weight I am really having to be explosive lifting off the floor and that is pulling on my wrists, I could use straps on the bar as well as wrist straps, but I think I should wait a little longer until the hands repair a bit more, so looks like 80kg is my ceiling on Deads for the time being.

Dropped pulldowns to 4 sets but still struggled on the last 50kg set

DB exercises fine, I've introduced front raises to replace the alternate curls, almost as difficult as the lateral raises lol!

Will be popping into town for a while shortly then this afternoon will be stripping wallpaper !


----------



## Laurieloz

Wise on the deadlift front, Greshie. Your wrists need more time to heal by the sound of it.

Front bicep raises are a good exercise, I've done these standing against a wall. I find it gives more isolation to the bicep and stops any twist in the torso.

(When I say against a wall, I mean my back. If you stand facing the wall, you wouldn't get very far!)


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Wise on the deadlift front, Greshie. Your wrists need more time to heal by the sound of it.
> 
> Front bicep raises are a good exercise, I've done these standing against a wall. I find it gives more isolation to the bicep and stops any twist in the torso.
> 
> (When I say against a wall, I mean my back. If you stand facing the wall, you wouldn't get very far!)


the front raises I'm doing are a shoulder exercise, extend your arm and lift the DB as with a lateral raise ...


----------



## Greshie

David305 said:


> Here are really nice and most informative article is written by you. I would like to say thanks to you that you share this post here with us. I hope that you will continue to post here with us. Anyway good work, keep it up.


Thank you


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> the front raises I'm doing are a shoulder exercise, extend your arm and lift the DB as with a lateral raise ...


Oh yes. I can't do those anymore because of my shoulder.

On another note: "Escape To The Country" is in Dumfries. A nice area this, Greshie.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Oh yes. I can't do those anymore because of my shoulder.
> 
> On another note: "Escape To The Country" is in Dumfries. A nice area this, Greshie.


Oh I've missed it ... was stripping wallpaper !

Yes it is a nice part of the country ... if a little remote!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Oh I've missed it ... was stripping wallpaper !
> 
> Yes it is a nice part of the country ... if a little remote!


It's on now.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 8th August*

*
*

*
PPL Week 10 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Fairly straightforward session this morning, kept the weights on the main lifts the same as the week before last and slightly deloaded on the DB's partly because I seem to be prone to tendonitis in my hands so am being cautious. Replaced the decline flyes with decline DB Press. Military press last set was a struggle .

Next week may up the weights slightly on the assistance.

Busy day today, am off helping at a charity sale for the church at one of the coastal villages ...

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 10th August *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 10 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- 1x15 2x20 @ 18.6

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarians*:- 2x15 @ bw

*Notes*:- Weights kept the same as the session before my deload week, omitting the warm up squats. All good.

Next week's session starts Monday with a pull session, and I will up the weights slightly. Need to be consistent with myfitnesspal too, tend now only to record food intake on training days or my day off, and not the days I'm at work ... was 71.6kg this morning which is a kilo down from a couple of weeks ago!

Anyway this weekend I have some decorating to do (when I can find the wallpaper scraper  )

Have a good day and thanks for reading !


----------



## Laurieloz

I've noticed your calf raise 'one continuous set' routine before, Greshie, and I'm incorporating this into my training today.

Slight difference is I'm doing a "100-set" reverse pyramid. I.e. Do 40 reps, 30, 20, 10. Starting at a heavy weight and going lower as the reps decrease. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> I've noticed your calf raise 'one continuous set' routine before, Greshie, and I'm incorporating this into my training today.
> 
> Slight difference is I'm doing a "100-set" reverse pyramid. I.e. Do 40 reps, 30, 20, 10. Starting at a heavy weight and going lower as the reps decrease. We'll see how it goes!


I like the sound of that Loz, the calf raises are very much an assistance for me so I doubt I'd do as many as 100, but I like the idea of the drop sets...

Wall stripped ... now yawning on the sofa .................


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I like the sound of that Loz, the calf raises are very much an assistance for me so I doubt I'd do as many as 100, but I like the idea of the drop sets...
> 
> Wall stripped ... now yawning on the sofa .................


Try doing 60....25/20/10/5 instead. Or do the 100 with lighter weights. My journal's posted so you can get an idea from that if you wish.

Have a good kip:sleep:


----------



## Greshie

No training today, had a dreadful night and have only just surfaced ... feel like I've been kicked in the guts


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> No training today, had a dreadful night and have only just surfaced ... feel like I've been kicked in the guts


Oh no. Sorry to hear that, Greshie. Whatever it is, take it easy today and I hope you feel better later


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> No training today, had a dreadful night and have only just surfaced ... feel like I've been kicked in the guts


ullo my luv...what's up? tummy ache? cold coming on or what? keep your liquids up if you are being sick though, stay hydrated if you can...and you're quite right to rest if you're not up to it...have you been able to eat anything Greshie? toast or some hot soup?...take care you...don't like it when "ma boys" are off their colours....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> ullo my luv...what's up? tummy ache? cold coming on or what? keep your liquids up if you are being sick though, stay hydrated if you can...and you're quite right to rest if you're not up to it...have you been able to eat anything Greshie? toast or some hot soup?...take care you...don't like it when "ma boys" are off their colours....x


a banana so far ... and just brewed a cuppa !


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Mingster

Get some hot toddy's down you Gresh


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you feel better soon mate





Mingster said:


> Get some hot toddy's down you Gresh


Cheers fellas ... feeling very lethargic but a bit brighter, get the odd shooting pain in my abdomen when I move around... just had a cuppa soup and may follow up with a yoghurt shortly!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Cheers fellas ... feeling very lethargic but a bit brighter, get the odd shooting pain in my abdomen when I move around... just had a cuppa soup and may follow up with a yoghurt shortly!


Id stay away from dairy products till your stomach was better if I was you


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id stay away from dairy products till your stomach was better if I was you


true hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you got any peppermint tea? that's soothing when you've got a dodgy gut.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you got any peppermint tea? that's soothing when you've got a dodgy gut.


That's another thought ... may have some somewhere!


----------



## 25434

Yes Greshie, stay off the dairy for now....can you manage to drink warm water with fresh lemon squeezed into it at all? although lemons are acidic, they actually have the opposite effect in the stomach and alkalize that area soothing inflamed nodules and stuff.....also, flat lemonade? wiggle your fingers into it to get rid of most of the bubbles and sip that. Not my personal choice, I would do the fresh lemon thing...

Hope you sleep okay Greshie...take care luv..x


----------



## Greshie

Morning everyone

Had a very good night's sleep and feeling a lot brighter, though absolutely no appetite, breakfast was a cuppa and a banana... Still get residual pains in my abdomen and groin area when I bend down/sit down/stand up but otherwise everything seems fine, am feeling a little bit washed out but at least I can function!.

Will see how I feel tomorrow regards training... may have the week off, or just do a big session on Thursday and then on Sunday ... The next two weeks are going to be awkward as I am working full time (6 days each week) to cover my Boss's holiday so whatever training I do will have to be in the evening (I'm not an early morning person lol) and will need to be adjusted to suit

Right off to work !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Had a very good night's sleep and feeling a lot brighter, though absolutely no appetite, breakfast was a cuppa and a banana... Still get residual pains in my abdomen and groin area when I bend down/sit down/stand up but otherwise everything seems fine, am feeling a little bit washed out but at least I can function!.
> 
> Will see how I feel tomorrow regards training... may have the week off, or just do a big session on Thursday and then on Sunday ... The next two weeks are going to be awkward as I am working full time (6 days each week) to cover my Boss's holiday so whatever training I do will have to be in the evening (I'm not an early morning person lol) and will need to be adjusted to suit
> 
> Right off to work !


Have a good day mate, watch what you eat, can you get some plain biscuits? easy on the tummy and a good source of simple carbs to keep you going


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Greshie! Not read all your antics but have caught up on the last week. Sounds like you have a lot on at the moment with your work and your poor tum! I hope the appetite returns soon, and take all the advice on board my man - no overdoing things!

Have a good one x


----------



## Greshie

Evening folks

well I lasted till lunchtime then had to come home and go to bed, felt completely washed out..

now eating a baby's portion of chicken and a few chips!


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you feel better for the rest


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you feel better for the rest


yes I do, but I think it's going to take several days before I'm back on my feet. Not back in work until Friday so I'm just going to take it easy over the next couple of days and not do any training, though at some point I really must finish off the decorating I started at the weekend ... that is pencilled in for Thursday morning ............


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

plain boiled rice and some electrolytes mate.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, how are you today luv? Try to get some brekkie down before you start doing stuff, and a god cuppa tea.....will check back later....xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie, how are you today luv? Try to get some brekkie down before you start doing stuff, and a god cuppa tea.....will check back later....xx


Morning Flubsie  yep had me cuppa in bed, now eating cereal, then a coffee and on with finishing the decorating... depending on how that goes I may do a short full body workout later this afternoon


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 15th August*

*
*

*
PPL Week 11 - Full Body Workout*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- This is a repeat of the deload week from a couple of weeks ago, kept the weight the same with drop sets as the last set. The sweat is now dripping off me it is so muggy here (and raining!)

have finished papering the hall, done my shopping for the next week, and am about to have a bath as a treat ( I usually shower! )

Depending how I feel tomorrow and Saturday night after work I may repeat the DB deload exercises. Then on Sunday I shall repeat the full body exercise again as this will be my only day off until the following Sunday, then in the week will do the DB's again on a couple of evenings.

Tonight I shall complete the application form for the Manager's position at the shop, the closing date is next Friday, and I still haven't decided whether to go for it or not... my thoughts will clarify over the week no doubt!


----------



## Laurieloz

Super workout mate. No wonder you got a sweat on!

I think you should go for the manager job. Once you get your foot in the door, you should be able to arrange your particular work pattern to coincide with your training. Perhaps start early a couple of days and arrange cover if you can wangle a couple of afternoons off, etc.


----------



## 25434

Morning me luv......have a Good Friday....and whoot whoot on the workout...it is very muggy down here too...uncomfortable indeed...


----------



## Greshie

Friday 16th August

PPL week 11 - day two- swift DB session

Ez curls:- [email protected]

Hammer Curls:- [email protected]

Lateral raises:- [email protected]

Notes: on my mobile as landline is down so no fancy fonts. Just a quick DB set of exercises based on the deload week except hammer curls upped slightly.

Will probably do another session tomorrow night .


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend dear Greshie..xx


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Good to see you still smashing it Gresh :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Saturday 17th August

PPL week 11- day three

Another quick DB session

Incline Press:- [email protected]

Decline Press:- [email protected]

Lunges:- [email protected]

BW Bulgarian Squats:- 2x15

Notes: The second of the deload DB sessions from the other week.

At least I can have a bit of a lie in tomorrow!


----------



## Greshie

Sunday 18th august

PPL week 12- day 1- full body session

Deads:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Military press:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Notes:- same structure as the deload session. Increased the weights on the final sets of the deads and squats by 5 kilo

I am working now for the next 6 days so the db exercises will be slotted in a couple of evenings during the week with the next full body exercise due next sunday.

This is not an ideal way to structure a training regime but will have to do for the next 2 weeks. Depending on what happens with the full time managers position I shall have to revisit. Hopefully this week I will get my Internet access back too, doing this via my mobile is a pain!

Have a good day all and thanks for reading


----------



## Laurieloz

You're really slamming these sessions in, Greshie. I think you're doing more than most of us put together:thumb:

A busy week ahead at the shop I know. Hopefully very soon you'll know about the manager job and you can organise your routine a bit more easily


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 21st August*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 11 - Day Two - Brief Dumbbell Session*

*ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- A bit fooked tonight, my volunteer didn't turn up today so I was on my own in the shop... luckily there is a good view of the shop floor from the stockroom so I was doing a lot of running between the two! I've lost weight this last week or so, that's for sure !

copy of the deload session form a couple of weeks ago ... short and sharp!

Next session hopefully Friday night


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have to ask, how do you get a 15.9Kg EZ bar?


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have to ask, how do you get a 15.9Kg EZ bar?


Weight of the bar plus the discs .,... comes to 15.9 or thereabouts


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Weight of the bar plus the discs .,... comes to 15.9 or thereabouts


so what? you loaded two 5Kg plates onto a 10.9Kg ez bar?

did you also use collars?

Maybe its just me and my inflated ego, but Id have recorded that as 16Kg mate


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> so what? you loaded two 5Kg plates onto a 10.9Kg ez bar?
> 
> did you also use collars?
> 
> Maybe its just me and my inflated ego, but Id have recorded that as 16Kg mate


lol .... I like being accurate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> lol .... I like being accurate!


more than you can say for me, apparently I think 5+5+10.9 = 16 :confused1:

bed time I think


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> more than you can say for me, apparently I think 5+5+10.9 = 16 :confused1:
> 
> bed time I think


lol ..., I did notice, but am a bit knackered tonight so decided to let it by !


----------



## Laurieloz

Gosh, there's some nitpickers about tonight!

No matter about the maths, mate. All that matters is that you had a good training session.


----------



## Greshie

Need to try to up my game next week if I can ...


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Need to try to up my game next week if I can ...


You seem to be in a similarly irritating dilemma as I am Greshie.

Juggling work with findig time and energy to fit everything in!


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> You seem to be in a similarly irritating dilemma as I am Greshie.
> 
> Juggling work with findig time and energy to fit everything in!


Yes indeed, certainly for these two weeks when I'm working six days on the trot! If I get the manager's position then it will be five days which will require changes to my workout structure, if I don't get the job, then everything can return to normal as my current working week is just three days.......


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Yes indeed, certainly for these two weeks when I'm working six days on the trot! If I get the manager's position then it will be five days which will require changes to my workout structure, if I don't get the job, then everything can return to normal as my current working week is just three days.......


Are you still in 'two minds' about wanting the job do you think?


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Are you still in 'two minds' about wanting the job do you think?


Have applied for it so I want it ... whether I get it is another matter !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 23rd August *

*
*

*
PPL Week 11 - Day Three - Quick DB session*

*
*

*
*

*DB Incline Press *:- [email protected]

*DB Decline Press* :- 1x15 1x20 @ 9.3

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected] 18.6

*Bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x15

*Bw calf raises*:- 1x60

*Notes*:- Again copied from the deload session from a couple of weeks ago, upped the weights slightly and added some calf raises. Although the session was light I was in a bit of a sweat at the end. Legs feel more worked than my chest, but then I've been on my feet all day!

Repeat performance next week starting Sunday, will increase the weights slightly.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 25th August*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 12 - Day One - Full Body*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*MP*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the weights on the first four sets on all lifts by 5kg and then also on the final sets of the Deads and Squats. The next workout should be a DB quickie on Tuesday evening, though again I shall try to increase the weight slightly.

Normal service will resume after next Saturday (for a week anyway) then I am off on holiday to the South of France for 10 days, after that it depends whether I'm still the deputy manager or have become the shop manager as to what happens with the routine.

Lovely day here, washing on ... car also needs a wash and garden weeded.... then relaxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ready to get back into the fray tomorrow !

Thanks for reading and have a good day!


----------



## Glais

good progress, always good to add weight to all the lifts! keep going


----------



## Greshie

Glais said:


> good progress, always good to add weight to all the lifts! keep going


Cheers Glais  these are all in fact deload sets as I'm working a seix day week at the moment sop have had to modify my current PPL routine to suit the fact I have very little energy in the evenings having been on my feet all day!


----------



## Glais

Greshie said:


> Cheers Glais  these are all in fact deload sets as I'm working a seix day week at the moment sop have had to modify my current PPL routine to suit the fact I have very little energy in the evenings having been on my feet all day!


haha oh I see, well still very decent weights for a deload mate! when do you finishthe deload?


----------



## Greshie

Glais said:


> haha oh I see, well still very decent weights for a deload mate! when do you finishthe deload?


End of this week ... will do two DB sessions during the week, then hopefully next Sunday will be back to the proper PPL routine for a week before my holiday,


----------



## flinty90

keep on smashing my little smashing sexpot X


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 27trh August*

*
*

*
PPL Week 12 - Day Two - Quick DB session *

*ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*hammer curls*;- [email protected] 9.5

*Lat raises;*- [email protected]

*Notes*;- this was supposed to be a longer workout, but I've been suffering from tendonitis in my left hand today, so that put any ideas of more/heavier sets out of the window.

Next session due Thursday or Friday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope your tendon heals up fast


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope your tendon heals up fast


so do I, it's quite painful at the moment!


----------



## mark_star

just do what you can mate, work around it and try not to aggravate it further


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

whereabouts in the south of france are you going Gresh? I've got family down there, lovely part of the world.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> whereabouts in the south of france are you going Gresh? I've got family down there, lovely part of the world.


Cap D'Agde ... about an hour or so from Montpellier


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Cap D'Agde ... about an hour or so from Montpellier


don't know it specifically, but I'm sure it's lovely! If you find yourself a bit further south check out collioure, port vendres and banyuls


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> don't know it specifically, but I'm sure it's lovely! If you find yourself a bit further south check out collioure, port vendres and banyuls


Ah I've heard of Collioure ! supposed to be very nice


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 29th August*

*
*

*
PPL Week 12 - Day three - another quickie*

*DB Incline Press* :- [email protected]

*DB Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x15

*Notes*:- another short sharp session , quite late this evening but I needed to get my Phil & Kirsty fix on Channel 4 ... 

Upped the weights on the DB exercises .....

Normal service resumes on Sunday for a week, then I'm off to the South of France


----------



## mark_star

you is livin' the dream, Greshie, livin' the dream


----------



## Laurieloz

Good training Greshie as always.

Phil & Kirsty? Oh yes. Wife loves 'em.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

How do you get weights like 9.3 and 18.6 Gresh?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> How do you get weights like 9.3 and 18.6 Gresh?


LOL you just had to ask.

well your not the first, #3764

Greshie did I miss the news? what's happening about the job?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL you just had to ask.
> 
> well your not the first, #3764
> 
> Greshie did I miss the news? what's happening about the job?


aha. that'll teach me for not keeping up.


----------



## Greshie

No news about the job yet ...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> No news about the job yet ...


It will come Gresh, and if it isn't the result that you wanted then it wasn't the right one for you anyhow....luvluv mister..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> It will come Gresh, and if it isn't the result that you wanted then it wasn't the right one for you anyhow....luvluv mister..x


Yep I know ... will be slightly disappointed though!


----------



## mark_star

fingers crossed


----------



## 25434

mark_star said:


> fingers crossed


and all my wobberly bits, in which case you'll romp home! hahahahahaaa....


----------



## mark_star

Flubs said:


> and all my wobberly bits, in which case you'll romp home! hahahahahaaa....


yeah Flubs, good to see you young lady


----------



## 25434

mark_star said:


> yeah [Redacted], good to see you young lady


thank you. I have a few problems at the moment so not in so much....still reading though...

sorry for hijack gresh x


----------



## mark_star

Flubs said:


> thank you. I have a few problems at the moment so not in so much....still reading though...
> 
> sorry for hijack gresh x


yeah sorry Greshie. I really hope they are soon sorted, we all miss you and your very personal style of writing :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 1st September *

*
*

*
PPL week 13 - Day 1 - Pull*

*
*

*
*

*Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- First proper session for a couple of weeks, deloaded weights slightly on the main lifts, kept the weights static on the DB exercises.

Next session will be legs tomorrow morning ... am in work tomorrow afternoon, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday morning, so will fit in the push session one evening after work, probably Tuesday as there will be three of us in the shop so shouldn't be completely whacked.

Rather autumnal here this morning ...............


----------



## 25434

I love the autumn..it's my fave time of year.....hey there Greshie...noice workout there as usual...take care you......


----------



## Laurieloz

Excellent session Greshie. You'll have more time next week.

Again, hope you get some good news tomorrow


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 2nd September*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 13 - Day Two- Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x15

*Notes*:- As I've the morning off, I've plugged the legs session in today. Being my first proper legs workout for a couple of weeks I downed the weights slightly on the main exercises and kept the DB weights static so a fairly straightforward session .

working this afternoon through to Thursday lunchtime so I'm hoping to do the push session tomorrow evening.

On other news I didn't get the Managers job, being outscored by one of the Edinburgh deputy managers who wants to move back down this way, not really surprised as my interview performance wasn't the best I could do, but still a little disappointed as I know I could manage a shop, but anyway at least it means I can get back to my normal training regime after the holiday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Monday 2nd September*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week 13 - Day Two- Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x15
> 
> *Notes*:- As I've the morning off, I've plugged the legs session in today. Being my first proper legs workout for a couple of weeks I downed the weights slightly on the main exercises and kept the DB weights static so a fairly straightforward session .
> 
> working this afternoon through to Thursday lunchtime so I'm hoping to do the push session tomorrow evening.
> 
> On other news I didn't get the Managers job, being outscored by one of the Edinburgh deputy managers who wants to move back down this way, not really surprised as my interview performance wasn't the best I could do, but still a little disappointed as I know I could manage a shop, but anyway at least it means I can get back to my normal training regime after the holiday.


It wasn't meant to be mate, Onward and upward :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Sorry about the job mate. Your time will come I'm sure:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Aw no. I'm sorry you missed out on the job, Greshie. As you say it may have been for the best though. You can concentrate more on your training.

Nice legs session but forgive my ignorance......what are "good mornings"? :confused1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Aw no. I'm sorry you missed out on the job, Greshie. As you say it may have been for the best though. You can concentrate more on your training.
> 
> Nice legs session but forgive my ignorance......what are "good mornings"? :confused1:


cheers


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> cheers


Oh yes! Thanks. I see the "bow down greeting" in the 'Good morning' tag now.

I must say you look rather different in this video though mate:whistling:


----------



## 25434

Hey Greshie, sorry you didn't get the job, sod! Something else will turn up for you hopefully.....it's lovely and warm here...sitting with windows open, mooching about and considering an early cuppa tea...yup! Proper chilled....errr...me that is, not the tea.....that would be hot...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Greshie, sorry you didn't get the job, sod! Something else will turn up for you hopefully.....it's lovely and warm here...sitting with windows open, mooching about and considering an early cuppa tea...yup! Proper chilled....errr...me that is, not the tea.....that would be hot...


I'm phlegmatic about it as I didn't do the best of interviews, though I would like to run my own shop now... but we'll see what turns up. very warm here this evening too, just washed the car and am now chilling ...............


----------



## mark_star

that's a shame Greshie, never mind eh, perhaps there'll be something else around the corner


----------



## Enjoy1

Awww....sorry you didn't get the job Gresh, as we say in Scotland...what's fir yeI'll no go by ye....so something better must be waiting for you...

keep yer chin up...

E1 and DJ

xx


----------



## Laurieloz

Enjoy1 said:


> Awww....sorry you didn't get the job Gresh, as we say in Scotland...what's fir yeI'll no go by ye....so something better must be waiting for you...
> 
> keep yer chin up...
> 
> E1 and DJ
> 
> xx


Where's my buddy, Double J. Is he well?


----------



## flinty90

Hey gresh c hin up mate. They obviously not good enough to realise your talents

Lookin forward mate. Always forward x


----------



## Leigh

Sorry to hear about the job news too. Hopefully the next opportunity will present itself shortly

South of France sounds lovely though. I'm dead jealous! How long are you going for?


----------



## Greshie

Leigh L said:


> Sorry to hear about the job news too. Hopefully the next opportunity will present itself shortly
> 
> South of France sounds lovely though. I'm dead jealous! How long are you going for?


Away for a week ... quite looking forward to it, though my best mate's parents are also coming out mid way through next week so the apartment will be a little 'cosy' lol


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 3rd September*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 13 - Day Three - Push session*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Incline Press*:- [email protected]

*DB Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Last session before my holiday, and I'm not sure how the rest of you cope working out after work ! deloaded the weights on the main lifts a little and found the final sets a bit tough. Just did three sets each for the DB exercises. Had a touch of tendonitis today which probably hasn't helped!

Diet has been off recently as well as my training, so on my return these will be addressed!

Thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989

Have a great time in the South of France :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Have a lovely time on your hols Greshie.....xx


----------



## Mingster

Have a good break mate. Put your feet up and spoil yourself a little


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 3rd September*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week 13 - Day Three - Push session*
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *DB Incline Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *DB Decline Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Last session before my holiday, and I'm not sure how the rest of you cope working out after work ! deloaded the weights on the main lifts a little and found the final sets a bit tough. Just did three sets each for the DB exercises. Had a touch of tendonitis today which probably hasn't helped!
> 
> Diet has been off recently as well as my training, so on my return these will be addressed!
> 
> Thanks for reading


Don't worry, Greshie. Perhaps the thought of being on holiday is taking your mind off things a bit.

There's no way I could train straight after work...though I used to at 6 every morning not so long ago!

You say you're deloading some of the weight? Well the final decline weight above may be going too far! Indeed!


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry, Greshie. Perhaps the thought of being on holiday is taking your mind off things a bit.
> 
> There's no way I could train straight after work...though I used to at 6 every morning not so long ago!
> 
> You say you're deloading some of the weight? *Well the final decline weight above may be going too far! Indeed!*


ooops lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sorry about the job mate. bollocks to em. their loss.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> sorry about the job mate. bollocks to em. their loss.


YES that ^^^^^ Dirk Mcquirketty is quite right!


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Greshie - I am a bit late to the game - hope all is well and you have a fabulous holiday. Forget about the job. They are over-rated!

Hugs x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 17th September*

*
*

*
PPL Week 14 ( I think ) Day One ... Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Downs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Front raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- First session after my holiday, all good, next session will either be tomorrow or Thursday with legs on Friday, then two rest days and back to normal next week ... will start using myfitnesspal again from next week and try to get back on track with my diet. Am going to stick to the three day split for a while and also up the Test (Good news for my source) and may supplement it with another compound, though what I'm not sure yet... Weights will probably stay on the low side for quite sometime yet; Wrists didn't play up on holiday very much at all but we'll have to see what happens now things are back to normal.

Otherwise two lots of post holiday washing done, Tesco run completed, and heating switched on (house felt like a fridge when I got home!) The high winds over the weekend have snapped the post supporting one of my apple trees and the tree has now keeled over ...  I've propped it back up so I can harvest the apples and then I'll have to decide what to do with it ... I'm not having much luck with the trees in that part of the garden, last year the acer next to the apple died.......... so it might be a fresh start is required ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

welcome back Greshie, did you have a nice holiday?


----------



## Mingster

Nice to see you back mate


----------



## biglbs

Hi buddy,welcome home,oh yes and I am back on with a new journal now,so you will be welcome as always,however i'm straight has gone!!!!???? mg:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi mate. Hope you had a great holiday. Good to have you back, and training already:thumb:

@biglbs I'm Straight (2) IS back and most of the regulars are starting to come back after the initial troll invasion


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> welcome back Greshie, did you have a nice holiday?


Yes thank you, very relaxing, and I avoided going to the beach (just to lie on it) completely 



biglbs said:


> Hi buddy,welcome home,oh yes and I am back on with a new journal now,so you will be welcome as always,however i'm straight has gone!!!!???? mg:


Noticed I'm Straight vanished without trace :w00t: .... will look out for your new journal



Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Hope you had a great holiday. Good to have you back, and training already:thumb:
> 
> @biglbs I'm Straight (2) IS back and most of the regulars are starting to come back after the initial troll invasion


Cheers Loz ... will look out for the sequel ..........................


----------



## B4PJS

Woop, the greshster is back :beer: Hope you had a nice relaxing holiday bud :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...  . How wonderful that are back safe and sound...welcome back...xxxx


----------



## biglbs

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240077-biglbs-3-pig-iron-time.html

Here mate


----------



## Glais

welcome back mate!


----------



## mark_star

hope you had a good holiday mate, nice 1st session back


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> hope you had a good holiday mate, nice 1st session back


Cheers Mark... not bad for mid afternoon after a drive from Manchester .... just found out my handyman is starting to paint the outside of my bungalow on Friday and wants me to help him..... bang goes the legs session first thing!


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> Cheers Mark... not bad for mid afternoon after a drive from Manchester .... just found out my handyman is starting to paint the outside of my bungalow on Friday and wants me to help him..... bang goes the legs session first thing!


up and down the ladder greshie


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> up and down the ladder greshie


hmmm personally I prefer squatting !


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> hmmm personally I prefer squatting !


needs must young fella


----------



## bluejoanna

Hiya Greshie,

Welcome back my friend - sounds like the hols was cool and you are back raring to go. Nice one. :thumb:

x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Greshie,
> 
> Welcome back my friend - sounds like the hols was cool and you are back raring to go. Nice one. :thumb:
> 
> x


I am indeed, except I have come down with a cold (caught on the plane no doubt!) and have found that I am working full time for the next two weeks  so that's blown my plans to get workouts and diet back on course next week !


----------



## bluejoanna

Ahh bugger - Tis the cold season....I have had the heating on today and suddenly the temperature has risen and now I have exceedingly rosy cheeks! Hope you are on the mend soon and back into routine too. x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 19th September*

*
*

*
PPL Week 14 - Day Two - Push *

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Cold seems to be abating so made the effort to get day two done and dusted tonight. Ran out of steam by the end hence only two sets for the declines and only a slight increase in weight on set five and the superset of bench on the session before my holiday.

No idea when day three- legs will be completed, may have to be sometime on Sunday ....

Knackered now ... bit of tv, shower then bed ... and a nice lie in tomorrow before my handyman arrives!


----------



## Laurieloz

Good man. A surprise to see a session here today after your cold, bud. Well done:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 20th September*

*
*

*
PPL Week 14 - Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- 3x15 @18.6

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Handyman pitched up with his eldest son which took the pressure off me, so did a bit of gardening this morning and then this afternoon sat in the back garden chatting whilst he worked, have to say once all the render is painted, the bungalow will be transformed! Anyway all this meant I decided to get the legs session out of the way this evening before tea....

Quite tough going actually, really felt the squats and lunges, reckon I may be a bit stiff tomorrow, but given the weights are really quite low I shall be pleased if this is a the case.

Day off on Monday then working through until next Saturday evening so not quite sure how I shall structure next week's sessions yet...

Gardener's world and some recorded programs and a mountain of ironing to get through tonight !

Thanks for reading


----------



## biglbs

Gardeners world:blowme::stuart:A bit heavy going mate! :sleeping:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Gardeners world:blowme::stuart:A bit heavy going mate! :sleeping:


Yep that's me .... a heavy rocker at heart ! :laugh:


----------



## mark_star

good man, got that leg session in after all


----------



## Laurieloz

Good that you're banging these sessions in, Greshie.

Finding time amongst the renovation and gardening before work again soon.

Well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb:

Hey Greshie....

Nice leg session there .... good squatting...

x


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Hey Greshie....
> 
> Nice leg session there .... good squatting...
> 
> x


Cheers  did creak a bit today lol


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 23rd September *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 15 - Day One - Legs*

*Squats:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo Squats:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Ok so why the Squatathon two days after my last legs session, especially since I was still feeling the effects yesterday? :-

a) This is my only day off this week, I'm working for the next 5 days, and as I'm on my feet most of the time when at work this is the one day when I shall be relatively rested.

B) The area by my gym kit is now full of my handyman's bits and pieces he's using to paint the outside of the bungalow so there is little room to move around, hence squats inside the cage seemed the easiest solution.

c) I fancied a change round, so dropped the assistance exercises

Sometime this week I shall do Deads and Bench, again with no assistances ... a change is as good as a rest !

Today my car was Mot'ed and serviced, I changed my bedroom around and cleared out my clothes ... two bags heading to the shop ... so feeling rather pleased with myself.

Am now going to treat myself to a bath and quickly throw the hoover over the floors !

Thanks for reading


----------



## flinty90

All looks basic and solid greshman. Keep up the good work mate x


----------



## Mingster

Great work mate. Always a good plan to occasionally focus on the main lifts. Get the meat down your neck, if you pardon the expression, and leave the veg for someone else


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> All looks basic and solid greshman. Keep up the good work mate x





Mingster said:


> Great work mate. Always a good plan to occasionally focus on the main lifts. Get the meat down your neck, if you pardon the expression, and leave the veg for someone else


Thanks chaps 

I'm hoping to get into a position during the next couple of months where some of the sessions can be videoed.

Still using straps to support my wrists, and can't see them being ditched anytime soon, this also means I've kind of plateaued on the weights being lifted at the moment ... though I may try 1rm's at a higher weight once these next two weeks of working full time are done and dusted.


----------



## Mingster

Nothing wrong with straps, gloves, belts, milk maid outfits:whistling:, anything that improves your workouts mate. Use what works for you and ignore the bollox spouted by internet tough guys I wear a pair of gloves when heavy benching. Why? No reason really. Just makes me feel better.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Monday 23rd September *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week 15 - Day One - Legs*
> 
> *Squats:-*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Sumo Squats:-*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Ok so why the Squatathon two days after my last legs session, especially since I was still feeling the effects yesterday? :-
> 
> a) This is my only day off this week, I'm working for the next 5 days, and as I'm on my feet most of the time when at work this is the one day when I shall be relatively rested.
> 
> B) The area by my gym kit is now full of my handyman's bits and pieces he's using to paint the outside of the bungalow so there is little room to move around, hence squats inside the cage seemed the easiest solution.
> 
> c) I fancied a change round, so dropped the assistance exercises
> 
> Sometime this week I shall do Deads and Bench, again with no assistances ... a change is as good as a rest !
> 
> Today my car was Mot'ed and serviced, I changed my bedroom around and cleared out my clothes ... two bags heading to the shop ... so feeling rather pleased with myself.
> 
> Am now going to treat myself to a bath and quickly throw the hoover over the floors !
> 
> Thanks for reading


nice going Greshie. Who needs an excuse to squat anyway? If in doubt, squat.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 25th September*

*
*

*
PPL Week 14 - Day Two - Pull*

*Deads*:-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Day two of just doing the basics, and felt a bit creaky after a busy day. Also could feel my wrists a bit by the end and I suspect when I get above 75kg I shall need straps as well as the wrist supports.

Still not too bad a session.

Bench will probably be Friday evening.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star

some good volume with the deads Greshie


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> some good volume with the deads Greshie


Volume is good, but could do with going a bit heavier really, but too pooped after a day at work!


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...just swooshing in to have a nosy....hope your not getting too tired out with the working....but you will really appreciate your weekend when you get there, that's for sure...xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie...just swooshing in to have a nosy....hope your not getting too tired out with the working....but you will really appreciate your weekend when you get there, that's for sure...xx


Yep Flubsie sure do ! 

Hope all's as well as it can be with you xx


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> I'm back


Good to see you :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 28th September*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 14 day Three - Push*

*Bench*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:-* This is the session I should have done last night if I hadn't had a senior moment and thought I'd already completed the week! So once Strictly was out of the way changed the sequins for the tee shirt, joggers and trainers and got in the cage!

All good and chest feels worked, especially after the final set of ten 

Nice lie in tomorrow, then from Monday, rinse and repeat!


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice session, Greshie.

Like myself, you probably train much better at the weekend with work over with:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Nice session, Greshie.
> 
> Like myself, you probably train much better at the weekend with work over with:thumb:


I certainly train much better when not on work days, but given I'm working full time these two weeks, non work days are thin on the ground.... and looking at the work diary yesterday I noticed I was penned in again for two weeks in the middle of October for a reason I was told about but which escapes me at the moment !


----------



## Double J

Evening Gresh 

Just thought with the demise of I'm Straight thought I'd pop in and see how you're doing......

Looks like work is taking up a lot of your time at the moment :cursing:

Hope it's worthwhile for you pal :thumb:

Seems like trainings going pretty well - keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

@Double J Yeah, the old thread bit the dust. You probably know it got too big for its boots and kept crashing the site!

I tried to revive it, but people were a bit wary of the new take on the updated threaf, so we're all over the place now.

Mostly using our journals to communicate and the 45+ thread, for those old enough!

Shame about the good guys who have perished along the wayside though.


----------



## Greshie

Double J said:


> Evening Gresh
> 
> Just thought with the demise of I'm Straight thought I'd pop in and see how you're doing......
> 
> Looks like work is taking up a lot of your time at the moment :cursing:
> 
> Hope it's worthwhile for you pal :thumb:
> 
> Seems like trainings going pretty well - keep it up :thumbup1:


Cheers DJ ... yep work is rather getting in the way at the moment, but the extra days have given a boost to my pay packet ... though unfortunately with the Car MOT, service, road tax, and work being done to the house, the extra cash has had little time to rest in my bank account lol

I wish I was able to have the degrees of energy required to train properly after work, but it just isn't the case alas ... one of the downsides of age I suppose!


----------



## 25434

Awweee....you poor ole codger.....now gizzahug hurrrrrrrrrrg! :tongue: hey Greshie....hope Sunday is being good to ya...what did you have for dinner today? I had free range pork chop, it was a monster.....with vegetable mush, I mean mash! Hee hee.....and some braised carrots and onions. Yummeeeeeeee.....and later I've made some marinated oranges and figs, with Greek yoghurt and a tweeny drizzle of honey from the local farm shop......double yum!...take care xxxx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Awweee....you poor ole codger.....now gizzahug hurrrrrrrrrrg! :tongue: hey Greshie....hope Sunday is being good to ya...what did you have for dinner today? I had free range pork chop, it was a monster.....with vegetable mush, I mean mash! Hee hee.....and some braised carrots and onions. Yummeeeeeeee.....and later I've made some marinated oranges and figs, with Greek yoghurt and a tweeny drizzle of honey from the local farm shop......double yum!...take care xxxx


Afternoon Flubsie 

Feeling tired and crappy today with a slight headache tbh ...hopefully a good night's sleep will sort!

Was going to have a home made beef stew, but forgot to get the slow cooker cooking this morning, so am having Tesco's Finest sausages and mash instead... with the remains of some berries and a yoghurt

Love the sound of marinated oranges and figs ... sluuuuuuuuurp


----------



## 25434

Sounds like you may be coming down with a cold..it is that time of year isn't it? The changing seasons and all that. Make sure you stay well hydrated Greshie....yes, on the fig front I was lucky, special offer so I got half a box for about 2 quid from the farm shop. I simmered them real slow in some sweet wine I had lurking about, with some honey added, let them go cold, and now they sit in the fridge and I have a couple, until they are done....when I don't have the wine, I grill them in a dish with honey dribbled over....whoopeeeee....can't beat that Greshie...gorgeous....take care you...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Sounds like you may be coming down with a cold..it is that time of year isn't it? The changing seasons and all that. Make sure you stay well hydrated Greshie....yes, on the fig front I was lucky, special offer so I got half a box for about 2 quid from the farm shop. I simmered them real slow in some sweet wine I had lurking about, with some honey added, let them go cold, and now they sit in the fridge and I have a couple, until they are done....when I don't have the wine, I grill them in a dish with honey dribbled over....whoopeeeee....can't beat that Greshie...gorgeous....take care you...x


Hope not ... just got over one cold so don't want another ...............

mmmm love figs ... grilled with honey sounds delish :drool:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 30th September *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 14 - Day One - Legs*

*
*

*Squats:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Good Mornings:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Sumo Squats:-*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes:*- End of September and it's the season of Mists and mellow fruitfullness .... (ie the garage was a bit nippy this morning ! ). Still not a full legs session, but added some good mornings to the mix

Felt very rough yesterday so did very little and have a lot to catch up on my day off today, then working then next five days. Hopefully normal training routine will be resumed next week. This year so far has been really disjointed what with the accident and then resuming work and finding for every week I was working part time there seemed to be another week I was working five or six days!, hopefully by November things will settle down and I can get back into a proper routine, I really wanted to be a lot further ahead than I am, but there you are, life gets in the way!

Thanks for reading


----------



## bluejoanna

Life is right b!tch for buggering up plans eh Greshie!! Still, you look as though you are tackling it all head on and getting on with things, tis the only way sometimes. Hope the cold improves. My OH is suffering at the moment, sleeping next to a snore-monster is not a particularly pleasant experience. Plus he can only lie on one side for about 5 minutes before getting all blocked up and then turning over and doing it all over again...... Bah, sleep is overrated anyway!! Have a grand one x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Life is right b!tch for buggering up plans eh Greshie!! Still, you look as though you are tackling it all head on and getting on with things, tis the only way sometimes. Hope the cold improves. My OH is suffering at the moment, sleeping next to a snore-monster is not a particularly pleasant experience. Plus he can only lie on one side for about 5 minutes before getting all blocked up and then turning over and doing it all over again...... Bah, sleep is overrated anyway!! Have a grand one x


Urgh nothing worse than sleeping next to a snorer.... my advice; banish him to the spare room !


----------



## Laurieloz

Excellent, solid legs session there, Greshie. I'm training mine today too.

Life sure does bugger things up. Often our most rigorous plans fly out the window and we have to juggle things around to fit everything in!

You're still doing great:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice training greshie!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice training greshie!


Cheers  I'm trying my best at the moment to juggle work and training ... gets more difficult as you get older !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Cheers  I'm trying my best at the moment to juggle work and training ... gets more difficult as you get older !


I hear that brother.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Cheers  I'm trying my best at the moment to juggle work and training ... gets more difficult as you get older !


Just found your journal mate. better very late than never  Nice quote mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Just found your journal mate. better very late than never  Nice quote mate.


Thanks for looking in Andy ... it's been a bit of a roller coaster for me this year ... broke both wrists in March and then returned to part time work in July, except I seem to have been working more full time than part time recently ..

Before my accident was coming along nicely with Wendler's 5/3/1 but since recovering I've been attempting a 3 day PPL routine (to coincide with my supposed days off ) ... however these last few weeks have had to truncate the full routines one way or another ... at the moment just concentrating on the main lifts, cutting out all or most of the assistance exercises ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry to here about your wrists mate. That sounds really painful. Keep at the main lifts mate they are the bread and butter ones.


----------



## 25434

Evening my dear Greshie,

you can handle it moi luv.....and as you say the pennies will come in handy hey? keep chugging along on the training front, somethings better than nothing right?

What are you having for supper tonight? I had stir fry squid and chorizo with fresh chilli, garlic, oinions and lots of lemons to zzzzzzzip it up...I ran out rice yesterday, flol...so I made a small portion of spaghetti, to be honest I rarely eat pasta, and my stomach is reminding me why I don't....I feel quite sluggish......

have a nice evening...hey gresh, you should have a really nice hot bath with some bubbles, put on some classical, pour yourself a good red, get your feet up and let your mind wander.....it'll do you good...xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Evening my dear Greshie,
> 
> you can handle it moi luv.....and as you say the pennies will come in handy hey? keep chugging along on the training front, somethings better than nothing right?
> 
> What are you having for supper tonight? I had stir fry squid and chorizo with fresh chilli, garlic, oinions and lots of lemons to zzzzzzzip it up...I ran out rice yesterday, flol...so I made a small portion of spaghetti, to be honest I rarely eat pasta, and my stomach is reminding me why I don't....I feel quite sluggish......
> 
> have a nice evening...hey gresh, you should have a really nice hot bath with some bubbles, put on some classical, pour yourself a good red, get your feet up and let your mind wander.....it'll do you good...xx


I had Tesco's Finest spaghetti bolognese followed by more of that home made apple crumble from yesterday !

Now how did you manage to run out of rice? :whistling:

Listening to the evening concert at the moment, Beethoven piano recital, shall then watch some property flummery on C4 at 8pm and then have a shower, baths mean reheating the water so need too much forward planning ! and as for the glass of red ... a nice cup of builders earlier has done the job 

Glad to see you are back in the swing of things too xx


----------



## 25434

Thanks Greshie, I'm trying to...bit hit and miss at the moment, it's hard to keep my head in one place, but hey! what's new there right...hahahaha....actually, I just had a lovely cuppa tea, you know when you really really want one and it tastes so nice, and you know if you make another it just ain't gonna be the same? one of those....special...made me feel good......aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh.....

I like a nice cuppa tea in the morning

I like a nice cuppa tea with me teaaaaaaaa

and when I go to bed at night, there's nothing that I like more than a niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice cup offffffffffffffffffffffff teaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....

errr? oop? remember that ad?..heeeheee....cough.....x


----------



## Greshie

ermmm yes I do remember that ad ................. :whistling:

time to move on quickly I think!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 2nd October*

*
*

*
PPL Week 14 - Day Two - Pull*

*
*

*
*

*Deads *

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Ez Curls*

[email protected]

*Notes:*- had to make a bit of an effort tonight to get going but got through and added 5kg to the 5th set of the deads, also added some curls as a nifty assistance, but not sure they added very much to the mix.

next session should be Friday after work...


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Looking good = will feel better for battling through and grinding out the reps though


Cheers KJ ... will sleep well tonight I reckon, been non stop at work today and am now knackered, feet up on the coffee table .....


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Where you working at? Missed last few months due to other things so didn't realise you'd come out of retirement!


Working part time at our local Age Scotland shop as the deputy manager, except these last two weeks I've been working full time because we have a new shop manager and I'm helping her change things around.....


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Nice one. Busy busy then!


Very!


----------



## 25434

Morning busy boy, xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning busy boy, xx


Morning Flubsey 

6:15am ? but late up for you isn't it? :laugh: xx


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 4th October 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 14 - Day Three - Push*

*
*

*
**Bench:-*

*
*

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Notes*:- Short sharp session tonight as rather tired, just bench, upped the 5th set by 2.5kg

Back to a normal working next week though will need to squeeze the three sessions into the four consecutive days I have off .... so may do Sunday, Monday, and then Wednesday .............

Feet up tonight with a bit of telly .... Tomorrow morning will start with a cardio session at work helping to shift a delivery of 200 donation bags into the storage pen... such fun!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## biglbs

Your weights have improved a lot since your wrists set back,good to see mate:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Your weights have improved a lot since your wrists set back,good to see mate:thumb:


Thanks Big Boy :thumb: Still nowhere near weights before WB ( Wrist break) but am trying to creep them back up!


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Thanks Big Boy :thumb: Still nowhere near weights before WB ( Wrist break) but am trying to creep them back up!


Mate,it will come,have no fear,you still on Trt?


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Mate,it will come,have no fear,you still on Trt?


Yes ... just maintenance doses at the moment ... though have just bought some epi to supplement my training when it gets properly back on track!


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie....nice workout there, and don't rush the weights, I'm sure I don't need to tell you that....don't want a replay of that wrist saga.....definitely not...you are doing the right thing, slow but sure...have a lovely Sunday..xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Slow and steady progress Gresh, that's the way!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 6th October*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 15 - Day One*

*
*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls *:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- More or less back to the normal pull routine, Pull downs were omitted because sections of my recently delivered summer house are resting on the pulley weights bar! . Had my usual pre work out fix of banana coffee and boost bar, and then had some kind of pre work out tablet that came very cut price with my epi order, tasted foul but definitely had an effect ... think I need to come down a bit before I drive to Tesco's lol.

weight on deads incremented by 5kg and extended the reps on the curls from 15 to 20 on each set. All good!

Started to track my food intake on myfitnesspal again 

A trip to Tesco's followed by Homebase, then chillaaaaaaaaaaaaaax

Next workout scheduled tomorrow morning!

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Mingster

Looks like it's all starting to come together again for you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice work on the curls especially, bud. Lots more reps!

Strange tablets in the post...dunno about that?!


----------



## Beklet

Ah Myfitnesspal - are you going to become a sad git like me and scan the barcode of everything...I even sneaked into Bob's mum's kitchen the other day and found the packets on the side and scanned them :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Beklet said:


> Ah Myfitnesspal - are you going to become a sad git like me and scan the barcode of everything...I even sneaked into Bob's mum's kitchen the other day and found the packets on the side and scanned them :lol:


don't think I've got to that extreme ......................................... yet !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th October 2013*

*
*

*
PPL Week 15 - Day two - Push*

*Bench:*-

[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Not sure whether the epi is beginning to kick in but woke up fresh and in the zone this morning, that and the usual pre-workout together with the energy tablet thingy (tastes like a love heart on acid lol) and I was raring to go ! Upped the 5th set on bench by 2.5 kg, and also extended the reps on the inclines and declines from 15 to 20. Only problem I still have is the final set of the Military Press is a struggle at 45kg

Miserable day here, but need to get through some of the stuff on my 'todo' list, am planning a major redecoration and re-organisation of the house, some furniture is already on ebay and more is to follow, rooms are to be redecorated and decluttered .... it's going to cost a bit, but as this is my 'forever' house I want it to be right!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice bench pressing, Greshie. A good idea, intentional or not, to decrease after the penultimate set there. I may start doing something along those lines myself! 

Good luck with the decorating. With your new furniture, a homely pad will be forthcoming:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Nice work Gresh. How are the wrists holding up?

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Nice work Gresh. How are the wrists holding up?
> 
> :thumb:


Not too badly though I am being very cautious with them ... wrist straps on every training session, and sometimes as the weights get heavier I can feel them! so it will be sometime yet before they are back to PB (pre break!)


----------



## 25434

oooooh.....Greshie, everytime I think about you and your wrists it makes me really wince.....ouch.....

I think you house will be utterly lovely when you finish it...and it's worth taking your time over and not rushing so the end result just makes you wanna go...aaaaaahhhhhhh...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> oooooh.....Greshie, everytime I think about you and your wrists it makes me really wince.....ouch.....
> 
> I think you house will be utterly lovely when you finish it...and it's worth taking your time over and not rushing so the end result just makes you wanna go...aaaaaahhhhhhh...


thanks Flubsey

I shall post up pics  xx


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Looks good - still getting physio on them or are you fending for yourself?


No physio ended months ago ... there was nothing more they could do in terms of exercises etc, but they did say it would take about a year before they would be healed properly !


----------



## 25434

KJW said:


> Bloody hell! All from an innocous accident too. Keep at it


Yes, you should have seen the pics! Nearly made me Barrrf my head off! Poor Gresh with both arms in plasters standing in his Jim jams, lol....was really awful......

Seeing him in his pjs.........:laugh::laugh: :bounce: ......

Hurrrr hurrr....just being naughty Gresh...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Yes, you should have seen the pics! Nearly made me Barrrf my head off! Poor Gresh with both arms in plasters standing in his Jim jams, lol....was really awful......
> 
> Seeing him in his pjs.........:laugh::laugh: :bounce: ......
> 
> Hurrrr hurrr....just being naughty Gresh...x


Still got those pics somewhere


----------



## bluejoanna

Gaawd Gresh, it seems like an age ago since you busted up your wrists - I am both amazed and bewildered at the body's ability to heal......I miss your beach shorts work out though, mind you, its a bit parky at the moment for such gym attire!! Keep well x


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 9th October*

*
*

*
PPL Week 15 - Day Three Legs*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BW Bulgarians *:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Upped the widow maker on the squats by 5kg to 70kg but otherwise left everything the same. I think 65kg is about the max I can do on the Good Mornings without losing form.

Not sure when my next session will be as I don't know what days I'm working next week, however may start Sunday

Bungalow has descended into chaos as I move stuff around and identify stuff to get rid of. Today I must finish off installing some fitted shelves and rails into the integrated wardrobe in my bedroom, then at least I can move back all the clothes currently piled (with other stuff) on the spare bed.

I have 9 items of furniture and 3 light fittings for sale on ebay, two bits of furniture have bids on them, and all bar the sideboard have watchers ... this is worrying, but if it doesn't sell then Barnardo's furniture shop can have it!

Once the furniture has gone, some smaller bits and pieces will be listed, and other stuff will be heading to the shop.

The Ikea units are due on the 24th, so before then the lounge needs redecorating and possibly a new floor put down (may as well take advantage whilst there is little furniture to deal with) ... and both bedrooms are also going to be redecorated....

And in the meantime my handyman is due some time to erect the summer house currently stored in my garage ....

Busy busy busy


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Gaawd Gresh, it seems like an age ago since you busted up your wrists - I am both amazed and bewildered at the body's ability to heal......I miss your beach shorts work out though, mind you, its a bit parky at the moment for such gym attire!! Keep well x


Yep am in jogging bottoms and a Tee shirt these days, garage is a bit nippy first thing in the morning now!

oh and btw I had to use a screw driver yesterday to put up new light fittings and then screw together shelves for wardrobe fittings, really felt the turning action on my wrists as I tried to tighten the screws... not a pleasant sensation....


----------



## Mingster

Good work G. Squats back up to the magic 100kg mark sometime soon

Our house looks similar to yours atm. Some furniture destined for ebay too. Out back looks like Steptoe's yard lol. We'll get there...Just in time to begin yet another makeover in my case I suspect...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good work G. Squats back up to the magic 100kg mark sometime soon
> 
> Our house looks similar to yours atm. Some furniture destined for ebay too. Out back looks like Steptoe's yard lol. We'll get there...Just in time to begin yet another makeover in my case I suspect...


I hate mess ... makes me stressed and grumpy!

Yep I'm aiming for 100kg on the squats before Christmas


----------



## Laurieloz

Good work Gresh.

It's a nightmare getting your place as you want it.

Good luck with all that mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Good work Gresh.
> 
> It's a nightmare getting your place as you want it.
> 
> Good luck with all that mate:thumbup1:


Cheers Loz  have just finished the wardrobe fittings, so at least the clothes can go back !


----------



## DiggyV

Nice work on the legs Gresh. 100Kg is tantalisingly close now. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 13th October*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 16 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- 1x8 [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Late getting going this morning, but the pre-workout fix provided the necessary surge of energy! Upped the deads by 2.5kg on the 5th and super sets, also upped the Ez curls by 1 kg after the first set. All went awry with the remaining curls, decided I was bored with hammers after the 1st set so reverted to ordinary DB curls and they were a disaster @ 9.3kg ... form really went off on the second set! So if I do them next week again will have to drop the weight.

No pulldowns again as the summer house is still resting on the bar, though my handyman is due tomorrow to help build it.

Today I need to start emptying drawers and packing away the contents of the furniture being sold on ebay and sort out a redecorating schedule.

Next session will be sometime tomorrow, then I am working Tues/Weds/Thurs so legs will be Friday!

Have a good day all and thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, it's poopin' down here today. Good luck with all the sorting out. I'm doing some myself today. Done gym and done my finances...bleurrrrggghhh...and now going to start some chucking out duties of my own...I hate clutter and I've got a bit that is bothering me every time I look at it, so it's gonna be sorted and out before the end of the day. Have a good one luv...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie, it's poopin' down here today. Good luck with all the sorting out. I'm doing some myself today. Done gym and done my finances...bleurrrrggghhh...and now going to start some chucking out duties of my own...I hate clutter and I've got a bit that is bothering me every time I look at it, so it's gonna be sorted and out before the end of the day. Have a good one luv...x


Nothing like a bit of life laundry to clear the decks !  xx


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 14th October *

*
*

*
PPL -Week 16 - Day Two Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Workout done this evening as I spent the day helping my handyman build the summerhouse .... By the end of the afternoon I had a nice rosy glow from the autumn sunshine and a summer house that is just about built and which will be finished off tomorrow when I am at work! 

Anyway nothing startling about tonight, increased the superset on the bench by 2.5kg and because I've been struggling with 45kg on the M Press I deloaded to 42.5 which was fine.

Kept the incline/declines the same as previous weeks

Working the next three days, so legs scheduled for Friday....

take care and thanks for reading !


----------



## Laurieloz

That training's not bad at all Gresh:thumbup1:

Bet that summer house looks good


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> That training's not bad at all Gresh:thumbup1:
> 
> Bet that summer house looks good


Cheers Loz

never at my best in the evening !

The summer house is a variant of one I put in when I lived in Surrey, but to be honest I'm a little disappointed with this, they've made it easier to erect by simplifying some of the components but the end result isn't as satisfying ... Hopefully by the time I've painted it and done some other Greshie magic on it, the appearance will look a lot better... It is a good space though, faces the sun for most of the day and when it's been properly insulated and power put in will make a nice little Den


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Cheers Loz
> 
> never at my best in the evening !
> 
> The summer house is a variant of one I put in when I lived in Surrey, but to be honest I'm a little disappointed with this, they've made it easier to erect by simplifying some of the components but the end result isn't as satisfying ... Hopefully by the time I've painted it and done some other Greshie magic on it, the appearance will look a lot better... It is a good space though, faces the sun for most of the day and when it's been properly insulated and power put in will make a nice little Den


That ol' Greshie magic will work wonders I'm sure.

A friend of mine built his from scratch - he is a joiner - all from lovely exterior mahogany.

A hexagonal hideaway, "Howell's Hut" has a TV, great stereo system, bean bags, a fridge and even his drum kit.

Had many a party in there!


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie, just doing a swoop on me fave boys.....Can't wait to see the pics of your summer house once you've finished all the bits and bobs...I bet it will be utterly lovely....xx


----------



## 25434

Hey Greshie, are you okay? you been quiet mister? Is it the work? hummmm...report in please and stop me worry boutchya....xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Greshie, are you okay? you been quiet mister? Is it the work? hummmm...report in please and stop me worry boutchya....xx


Yep Flubs busy at work so just chilling in the evenings.... nosing round the journals and giving the odd 'like' here and there ! Also have masses on at home at the moment what with the major sort out and redecoration.....


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Yep [Redacted] busy at work so just chilling in the evenings.... nosing round the journals and giving the odd 'like' here and there ! Also have masses on at home at the moment what with the major sort out and redecoration.....


Okey dokey mi darlin'....as long as you're alright...wasn't being nosy....take care you....x


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Cheers Loz
> 
> never at my best in the evening !
> 
> The summer house is a variant of one I put in when I lived in Surrey, but to be honest I'm a little disappointed with this, they've made it easier to erect by simplifying some of the components but the end result isn't as satisfying ... Hopefully by the time I've painted it and done some other Greshie magic on it, the appearance will look a lot better... It is a good space though, faces the sun for most of the day and when it's been properly insulated and power put in will make a nice little Den


Pics please mate!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Pics please mate!


Pics will come when completed :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Evening all.....just in to give ya a quick hurrrrrrg...(((((((0)))))))))))


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Evening all.....just in to give ya a quick hurrrrrrg...(((((((0)))))))))))


  xx


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 18th October*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 16 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats:*- 2x20

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the squats by 5kg on the fifth set but left everything else as last week. All felt good !

Waiting for a Wickes delivery and also a delivery of insulating board .. then I can start work on fitting out the summer house  Also waiting for a quote from Easy On The Eye sparky regards putting leccy to it...

Supposed to be intermittent clouds here today .... but is overcast and damping at the moment !

Have a long 'todo' list for this weekend.... and the next few weeks ....  Next session may be Sunday, or possibly Tues Thurs/Fri .....

Have a good weekend and thanks for reading :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Good session Gresh. Nice leg work. :thumbup1:

You've got your DIY work cut out there! Don't do too much.

Good luck with it all, it'll all be worth it in the end


----------



## flinty90

some reps issued to the greshman,, nice to see ya still at it mate x


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Good session Gresh. Nice leg work. :thumbup1:
> 
> You've got your DIY work cut out there! Don't do too much.
> 
> Good luck with it all, it'll all be worth it in the end


Summer house floor done ... recycled from the old floor in the kitchen 



flinty90 said:


> some reps issued to the greshman,, nice to see ya still at it mate x


Hello Flintus ... thank you for popping in ... xxx


----------



## 25434

Evening Greshie...my my you are going to be sooooo busy.....well, don't go bonkers! You gotta sit down and have time for a cuppa or a glass of something lovely......happy weekend Gershwin..xx


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Evening thought I would stop by and see how it's going. High reps on squats are where it's at - I'm still recovering from my leg workout the other day. Housework done and shopping in - quiet night ahead.
> 
> How do you see yourself improving @Greshie?


Cheers KJ .... 

As for improving ... I'm kind of treading water at the moment, I want to get back up to 100kg on deads and squats by Christmas ( squats aren't too far off) and realistically a three day split fits in best with my lifestyle as I simply don't have the energy to train properly on working days.

But otherwise I'm a little unsure where to go next, I don't think I can keep on chasing the weights upwards, especially having had the accident, and whilst there is room for improvement with Bench and Military press....


----------



## Laurieloz

Time, work and having the energy. It's balancing the three. Tricky stuff!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 20th October*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 17 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Where has the month gone? :w00t: Upped the deads by 2.5kg on the 5th set and another 2.5kg on the final set. Will have to start using straps nest week as my grip nearly gave way on the 90kg set today. Added the pulldowns back in and kept everything else as last week except the Ez Curls where I forgot to add the 0.5 wafers!.

Next session will be Tuesday...

Another wet day here :no: waiting for someone to come and pick up an old dressing table, then off to Carpet Right to look at carpets then this afternoon will do a bit more work on the summer house, bit stymied on this now as I need to weatherproof the outside, but I need a break in the weather lol!

Anyway better get on, thanks for reading and have a good day!


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice workout there, bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..it's tipping down here, booooooo.....hope today goes well for you...laters....xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie..it's tipping down here, booooooo.....hope today goes well for you...laters....xx


Morning Flubbles, damp here too and rain forecast later ... working today, then Wednesday and Saturday .... hate the dark mornings !

Hope you have a good day xx


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Rising from my pit now and it's absolutely siling down outside.

Raining cats and dogs. And ducks and fish. And I have to go out in THAT! mg:

So being up to speed with my training and feeling pretty smashing actually, I will be visiting my mum today at the hospital.

In the car from work earlier was The Rolling Stones 1966 album "Aftermath". One of their classics, it includes 'Under My Thumb', 'Out Of Time' and the single 'Paint It Black'. Suits the weather then!

Have a good day all, hopefully drier where you are:crying:


----------



## Laurieloz

mg: @Greshie ....I sincerely apologise. I posted this in your journal by mistake, should have been in the 45+ thread obviously:crying:

This hijacking will cease with immediate effect!!


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> mg: @Greshie ....I sincerely apologise. I posted this in your journal by mistake, should have been in the 45+ thread obviously:crying:
> 
> This hijacking will cease with immediate effect!!


:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie..I hate the dark mornings myself...I was awake this morning but the rain pattering on the window and the darkness just made me want to pull the quilt over my head...lol...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie..I hate the dark mornings myself...I was awake this morning but the rain pattering on the window and the darkness just made me want to pull the quilt over my head...lol...x


mmmm me too! hate the dark mornings ! was nice and snug in bed this morning and really didn't want to get out of bed!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 22nd October *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 17 - Day Two - Push Routine*

*bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Bench Press*:- [email protected]

*DB decline Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*: P1ssing down with rain here this morning, but at least it meant I was first in the barber's to get my hair cut even though it's disconcerting to see the clouds of white floating down from my head!

Upped the weight on 2.5kg on each of the bench sets other than the final 10 rep which I kept as of last week. felt a twang in my right hand towards the end which was slightly off putting.

Kept all the assistance the same as last week. Find the last set of the Military Press hard going even at a deloaded weight.

Also weighed myself for the first time in weeks yesterday evening ... I'm down 5 kilo! :w00t: which I wasn't too happy about but the causes are obvious... I only count my macros on day's off so three days a week at work I probably don't reach maintenance, also I am much more active now I'm back working; I don't think people realise how demanding running a charity shop is, on my feet most of the day and constantly moving between the stock room and shop floor; There is also a flight of steps in the middle of the shop which add to the cardio! Anyway I have re-instated the shake before bed so that should up intake somewhat

Work at home has stalled for the moment; can't do any more to the summer house as it's too wet outside, still waiting for furniture to be collected and a few more bits to sell.... Carpet Right are coming back today to measure up the hall... so think today will be sorting out stuff into bin/ebay/charity shop piles!

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## biglbs

Can you not make a high cal shake and take it to work mate?


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Can you not make a high cal shake and take it to work mate?


hmmm I suppose I could, and have it as part of my lunch....


----------



## Laurieloz

As you say, all that extra work around the shop, plus your home improvements will be losing the weight. Good to keep fit though and beats regular tedious cardio. As @biglbs says, a very good idea to take a shake or two with your lunch


----------



## Mingster

Take a big jug of high calorie goodness to work with you mate, and sip it during the day. Chuck some condensed milk in it - that'll put the pounds back on you


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 24th October*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 17 - Day 3 - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Sky is an unusual colour this morning .... blue.... not seen that for a while... and there is a definite nip in the air!

Upped the squats by 5kg on sets 2-4 and the 2.5kg on the widow maker, assistances kept the same as last week!

Ikea delivery of the lounge wall units from the Edinburgh store due this morning as well as some cladding from Wickes for the summer house, but given the fine day my main priority has to be weatherproofing the summer house properly, since being built its rained cats and dogs and despite being pressure treated the wood has soaked moisture up like a sponge  ! Once it's weather proof and once easyontheeye sparky has connected the leccy I can get a dehumidifier in to dry it out properly!

Week 18 will probably start Sunday/Monday then one evening next week as I'm working Tues through to Saturday....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice workout again, Greshie. 

Hopefully your exterior DIY, i.e. the sumner house doesn't take too much of a beating from the elements! 

@Skye666 Greshie says you looked a funny colour this morning?


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Nice workout again, Greshie.
> 
> Hopefully your exterior DIY, i.e. the sumner house doesn't take too much of a beating from the elements!
> 
> @Skye666 Greshie says you looked a funny colour this morning?


Haha..blue allegedly!! And a nip in the air...wonder if that too was connected to me :bounce:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Haha..blue allegedly!!* And a nip in the air...wonder if that too was connected to me * :bounce:


Probably :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Haha..blue allegedly!! And a nip in the air...wonder if that too was connected to me :bounce:


Nice to have a nip also, or a pinch in a secret place:rolleye:

My insane humour, Skye. Glad you see the funny side; some wouldn't


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Nice to have a nip also, or a pinch in a secret place:rolleye:
> 
> My insane humour, Skye. Glad you see the funny side; some wouldn't


No...it's a nip and tuck and I'm not ready for one of them yet errrrrrr I don't think.

I don't mind ur humour Hun...it works better than ur rubbish taste in music >>>>>>>>> runs >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## andyhuggins

nice workout mate.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> No...it's a nip and tuck and I'm not ready for one of them yet errrrrrr I don't think.
> 
> I don't mind ur humour Hun...i*t works better than ur rubbish taste in music >>>>>>>>> runs >>>>>>>>>>>*


 :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> No...it's a nip and tuck and I'm not ready for one of them yet errrrrrr I don't think.
> 
> I don't mind ur humour Hun...it works better than ur rubbish taste in music >>>>>>>>> runs >>>>>>>>>>>


 mg: :w00t:

What do you meeeeeeeaaaaan?????



Sorry Greshie, I'm taking over your journal again


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 27th October 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 18 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x92.5 [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Increased set 5 and the last set of the deads by 2.5kg. Omitted the pulldowns as the pulley bar is obstructed by the Ikea flat packs delivered on Thursday. All assistance exercises kept as last week. Still using wrist straps (and I can see me using them for a while yet!) but still not using straps for the bar which is good!

Next session will be legs tomorrow morning, then bench will be one evening this week.

Rain is rather horizontal at times here this morning so will be starting to redecorate my bedroom today, I still have the summer house to fit out and I don't like starting a new project in the middle of completing something else but time off and the weather are dictating the renovation program at the moment.

In the meantime will continue to edge up the weights on the big lifts, but once everything is done and dusted in the house I shall revisit the assistances ... would like to get back to doing pull ups and chins but I'm still not comfortable putting so much stress on my wrists.


----------



## Mingster

It's a particularly pleasant morning hereabouts. Blue skies and sunshine. Not sure how long it will last though...


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> It's a particularly pleasant morning hereabouts. Blue skies and sunshine. Not sure how long it will last though...


I hear there's a storm a-comin'....


----------



## Laurieloz

Take your training nice and slowly, Greshie.

You're astute enough to know how much pressure your wrists can withstand.

There's nothing wrong with that workout and you're edging toward to 100 on those deadlifts:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> I hear there's a storm a-comin'....


It will not make it this far north. An inch of snow and those southern softies take to their beds


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...have a good day....xx


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> It will not make it this far north. An inch of snow and those southern softies take to their beds


Indeed !


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...have a good day....xx


morning Flubbles ... hope all is well with you, and you are not washed or blown away yet!


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> It will not make it this far north. An inch of snow and those southern softies take to their beds


:laugh:

It's looking worse than they thought.

It's forecast to hit the North and East after midnight.

Are you in Scotland? You may be lucky then


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh:
> 
> It's looking worse than they thought.
> 
> It's forecast to hit the North and East after midnight.
> 
> Are you in Scotland? You may be lucky then


No mate, Durham. What the forcasters consider a storm is the usual weather round these parts. Nothing new tbh...


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> No mate, Durham. What the forcasters consider a storm is the usual weather round these parts. Nothing new tbh...


Ha. Yes. I've just found out seeing your post on the Newcastle thread


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> No mate, Durham. What the forcasters consider a storm is the usual weather round these parts. Nothing new tbh...


I've just got back from up there. Never seen so much weather in one week.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've just got back from up there. Never seen so much weather in one week.


As they say 'If you don't like the weather just wait 15 minutes' lol. Forecast tonight is 8 degrees, light rain, 5 mph winds. Sounds like the middle of summer to me

Not that I have a huge amount of faith in the forecasts mind...


----------



## Greshie

We actually had a bit of sun and blue sky for a while this lunchtime............. Gales again now though !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> We actually had a bit of sun and blue sky for a while this lunchtime............. Gales again now though !


Still sunny here, interspersed with short showers for the last hour or so.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Greshie just keep nudging the weights on the big lifts up mate


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> @Greshie just keep nudging the weights on the big lifts up mate


That is my intention!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 28th October 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - week 18 Day two - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x20

*Notes*:- Swopped legs to today as it's my only day off this week. Upped the squats by 2.5kg on the 5th set and Widow Maker. kept everything the same from Friday's session.... Next week should see the ton on Squats with any luck!

Bench session will be one evening later this week....

Got quite a bit to fit in today, need to finish painting my bedroom, handyman is coming over later to plane the summerhouse door, someone is coming this evening to pick up a chair sold on ebay last night and someone else coming to deliver a couple of bits of 'new' furniture (as in new to me) and in between I need to pop to Dunelm Mill, chase a hospital appointment, and if there is time , and weather permitting, perhaps do a bit more work on the summerhouse...

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice squatting Greshie. Your injury seems like a distant memory now! Well it does to me, anyway.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice squatting Greshie. Your injury seems like a distant memory now! Well it does to me, anyway.


Cheers Dirk ... it was the beginning of March ... and has healed well, but I still get a few aches and pains every now and again!


----------



## Laurieloz

You're doing fantastic here, Greshie. The 100kg squat is within your reach. Well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning Gershwin...have a lovely day..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Gershwin...have a lovely day..x


Morning lovey .... working today

Hop you are ok (other than getting Flubbier ! :nono: )


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Morning lovey .... working today
> 
> Hop you are ok (other than getting Flubbier ! :nono: )


I'm muddling along Greshie, a bit up and down at the moment with stuff, thanks for asking. Hope your day goes smoothly at work. Thanks for your support Gresh, much appreciated. x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 31st October *

*
*

*
PPL week 18 - Day three - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Session tonight after work and not too bad at all! Upped the bench 5th and final set by 2.5kg and 5kg respectively. All the other assistance exercises kept as last week.

Next week's sessions set for Monday , Wednesday and Friday... am only working Tuesday as have TOIL days due, but will be busy at home decorating... Lounge to do, bedroom ceiling to touch up and need to get on with the summer house, weather permitting!


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice improvements on the bench there, Greshie.

Some extra session time maybe next week, juggling it around your DIY.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Nice improvements on the bench there, Greshie.
> 
> Some extra session time maybe next week, juggling it around your DIY.


Should be a little more relaxed about time management after Monday so fingers crossed :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Well done on the increases mate. All good :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Greshie...xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Greshie...xx


Weekend starts tomorrow evening for me .... but then I have almost a week off, excepting Tuesday! .............


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Weekend starts tomorrow evening for me .... but then I have almost a week off, excepting Tuesday! .............


Aaaahhhhhh.....and I have a temping job for one day......SUNDAY! Fook.....that's my leg day gone for a burton...:mad:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Aaaahhhhhh.....and I have a temping job for one day......SUNDAY! Fook.....that's my leg day gone for a burton...:mad:


ah well you can catch up next week! At least you've got one day's work ... hopefully it will lead to more :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 4th November 2013*

*
*

*
PPL Week 19 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- 1x10 [email protected]

*Notes*:- And a very sunny and very frosty morning it is too! Busy day ahead with decorating

Increased the Deads 5th and last sets by 2.5kg, felt the grip in my right hand going on the 5th set, Increased the weight slightly on the raises and decreased the reps, increased the reps on the hammer curls.

Omitted the pulldowns again as the Ikea delivery is resting against the bar, there is now hardly room to move in the garage, the sofa for the summer house was delivered 1st thing this morning and is sitting on top of the Ikea boxes along with an antique chair destined for the spare room (once I recover it's seat and can get into the spare room!) there are also two other tables destined for the summer house and a pile of cladding, wood and insulating material as well as all the normal stuff! I can just about get to the cage and move the bench out !

Today waiting for a Fedex collection of a sideboard sold on ebay, and once it warms up a bit outside I shall put yet another coat of paint on the summerhouse...

Working tomorrow, next workout scheduled for Wednesday morning!

Take care and thanks for reading!


----------



## Laurieloz

Those deadlifts are still tantalisingly close to the 100kgs, Greshie.

I would sorely be tempted to add that last 5k:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Those deadlifts are still tantalisingly close to the 100kgs, Greshie.
> 
> I would sorely be tempted to add that last 5k:thumbup1:


You might be but for me slow and sure ! two deads sessions time


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> You might be but for me slow and sure ! two deads sessions time


And you must be careful with those wrists too I guess


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> And you must be careful with those wrists too I guess


Yes indeed ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

What are TOIL days Greshie?


----------



## Mingster

Time Off In Lieu...


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> What are TOIL days Greshie?





Mingster said:


> Time Off In Lieu...


Yep! not back in work until next Monday!


----------



## chris27

Morning greshie hope you enjoy your time of and get all done that you need to


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 6th November*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 19 - Day two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the 5th set of Bench by 2.5 but left everything else as of last week. Upper body has always lagged and I suspect to make further progress I shall have to drop the reps on the heaviest sets. I could also up the weights slightly on the DB incline/declines...........

More decorating scheduled for later today, though this morning busy with errands and a doctor's checkup. Summer house is coming along nicely, most of the "easy" interior insulation and cladding has been done, hoping to finish that off in the next 5 days and also redecorate the lounge. Also waiting to hear back from Carpetright regards the fitting of my new flooring ...

Next training session will be legs Friday...........


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Morning greshie hope you enjoy your time of and get all done that you need to


Morning Chris ... hope all is well with you and your puglets and ducks  :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85

Morning bud. You incorporating the old strength training these days? Military press is doing spot on! Anything over 40kg is awesome mate, well done!


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Morning bud. You incorporating the old strength training these days? Military press is doing spot on! Anything over 40kg is awesome mate, well done!


Hi Lee I'm just doing a basic 5x5 with some assistance at the moment .... can't remember if you were around earlier in the year when I broke both wrists getting into difficulty during squats ... that disrupted training somewhat (to say the least!) and then I went back working part time which added further disruptions so it's been a game of catch up since about July.

Wrists still play up, and they feel weak at times so I'm not sure how much longer I can continue with purely strength based routines. Am aiming for 100kg on Squats and Deads and am hoping to get to 70kg plus on Bench then I shall review and perhaps change tack!


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Hi Lee I'm just doing a basic 5x5 with some assistance at the moment .... can't remember if you were around earlier in the year when I broke both wrists getting into difficulty during squats ... that disrupted training somewhat (to say the least!) and then I went back working part time which added further disruptions so it's been a game of catch up since about July.
> 
> Wrists still play up, and they feel weak at times so I'm not sure how much longer I can continue with purely strength based routines. Am aiming for 100kg on Squats and Deads and am hoping to get to 70kg plus on Bench then I shall review and perhaps change tack!


That sounds mental mate, my wrist are sore now lol. I feel very edgy myself mate, especially with Military press or anything where the wrists are bent, but don't let it get in the way, work around it, should bring a new way of training for you. Strength training does take it out the body mate, I'm only doing 3days strength and the other 3days reps and sets. This way I'm hoping to lessen the damage to the body later on. You can use my routine if you want mate.

Just be careful, don't let your goals be detrimental in the long run. We need this body for as long as we can have it lol.


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> That sounds mental mate, my wrist are sore now lol. I feel very edgy myself mate, especially with Military press or anything where the wrists are bent, but don't let it get in the way, work around it, should bring a new way of training for you. Strength training does take it out the body mate, I'm only doing 3days strength and the other 3days reps and sets. This way I'm hoping to lessen the damage to the body later on. You can use my routine if you want mate.
> 
> Just be careful, don't let your goals be detrimental in the long run. We need this body for as long as we can have it lol.


Cheers Lee, I'll take a look at your journal and your routine, my 5x5 is basically a 3 day split PPL of my own devising... was doing Wendlers at the time of the accident which I was really enjoying, not sure whether I will be able to go back to that though!


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Cheers Lee, I'll take a look at your journal and your routine, my 5x5 is basically a 3 day split PPL of my own devising... was doing Wendlers at the time of the accident which I was really enjoying, not sure whether I will be able to go back to that though!


Yeah, strength training could be a problem with the wrists. But it allows you to open up different types of training and it'll be fun for you to experiment with your training. Sometimes we can't go back, but we can always go forward mate


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 8th November 2013*

*
*

*
PPL _ Week 19 Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*bw Bulgarian Squats:*- 2x20

*Notes*:- Well I've got back to 100kg on squats this morning, wasn't too onerous, though feeling a bit achy now!. Kept everything else as of last week. Am going to park the squat weight there for a while and really concentrate on form, not that my form is bad but I want to make sure I go below parallel on each rep, will also increase the widowmaker.

Next workout will be Sunday, then an evening in the week followed by next Saturday, I have Friday off but am having new floors laid so doubt I shall have time then. Once I hit 100kg on Deads I shall have a deload week.

Another nice morning and first lot of washing is on the line. Painted the lounge yesterday and it just needs touching up in a few places this morning, then a quick trip to Wickes/Homebase and as long as the weather holds will continue work on the summer house, done most of the interior cladding and just have some beading, the ceiling, and fiddly bits to do. My easyontheeye sparky is coming sometime this weekend to connect leccy to it, so once that is done the interior can get painted and then furnished...


----------



## Laurieloz

Super stuff Greshie.

Good luck with the deadlift goal:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Top work mate. Good plan for the squats/deads/deload. You've really got the hang of this training and devising routines lark nowadays:thumbup1:

I know you sometimes rue the perceived lack of progress at times, but you have really come a long way over the last couple of years or so. Great stuff:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Top work mate. Good plan for the squats/deads/deload. You've really got the hang of this training and devising routines lark nowadays:thumbup1:
> 
> I know you sometimes rue the perceived lack of progress at times, but you have really come a long way over the last couple of years or so. Great stuff:thumb:


Thank you Ming  I do the best I can, but as I've said before I just wish I'd started 40 or so years ago, it would have been a hell of a lot easier !


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:Hey Gresh..

How goes it?

Hope your ok....everything ok ..? i thought i saw you were having an ecg?....

take care....

xxx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumbup1:Hey Gresh..
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> Hope your ok....everything ok ..? i thought i saw you were having an ecg?....
> 
> take care....
> 
> xxx


Am fine ta! my doctor thinks my blood pressure and cholesterol levels are creeping in the wrong direction so an ECG and blood pressure monitor are booked for the start of December.... I was taken seriously ill in 2005 and my general health has been monitored ever since....

Otherwise am enjoying work and doing a major revamp at home, decluttering and changing furniture etc ... have spent a great deal of money so far which is going to take some time to build back up!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Thank you Ming  I do the best I can, but as I've said before I just wish I'd started 40 or so years ago, it would have been a hell of a lot easier !


I know that feeling. But look at the weights you're using Gresh. Compared to what some of the blokes on here lift it may not seem a great deal, but imagine dragging your average 50 year old off the street and telling him to squat or dead near on 100 kg! It's a great achievement.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I know that feeling. But look at the weights you're using Gresh. Compared to what some of the blokes on here lift it may not seem a great deal, but imagine dragging your average 50 year old off the street and telling him to squat or dead near on 100 kg! It's a great achievement.


Thank you Dirk 

Ps I'm now 56 actually .........   :scared:


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Thank you Dirk
> 
> Ps I'm now 56 actually .........   :scared:


And you dont look a day over 40 .......Good going with the squats gresh


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> And you dont look a day over 40 .......Good going with the squats gresh


gee thanks Chris :blush:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Thank you Dirk
> 
> Ps I'm now 56 actually .........   :scared:


Gee. You're doing fantastically well with your training, Greshie.

I'm impressed:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Thank you Dirk
> 
> Ps I'm now 56 actually .........   :scared:


50+ is the new 30 mate...get those weights lifted!  .


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> 50+ is the new 30 mate...get those weights lifted!  .


hmmm something like that ! :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> hmmm something like that ! :laugh: :thumbup1:


It's all to produce happy thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 10th November - 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 20 - Day One*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- 1x10 1x10 [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Easyontheeye sparky texted to say he would be here just before lunchtime which was sensible given this morning was nearly -4 and a very sharp frost.. so decided to get the workout in before he arrived! Obviously his lunchtime is about 10:30am as he's just appeared, minutes after I'd finished!...

Slightly messed up on the deads as I couldn't read my notes and started at 80kg rather than 75... so went for the 100 on the penultimate set  :thumbup1: Everything else kept as last week, Raises don't get any easier, and pulldowns missed out again because the Ikea boxes are still resting on the pulley bar!............... If all goes to plan the Ikea units will start being built next Saturday.

Hall painted yesterday and started work on the summerhouse ceiling ... hope to almost finish that today ready for painting next weekend ...

better get to it!


----------



## Laurieloz

For your deadlift milestone...

Well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Awesome stuff mate. You hit the 100kg :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> For your deadlift milestone...
> View attachment 139965
> 
> 
> Well done! :thumbup1:





andyhuggins said:


> Awesome stuff mate. You hit the 100kg :thumb:


Thank you for the reps guys :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Well deserved mate :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

Well done on the deads mate! :thumb: I forgot that was your milestone


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Well done on the deads mate! :thumb: I forgot that was your milestone


Just one of those spur of the minute decisions ... was supposed to happen next week but I fluffed my sets up!


----------



## andyhuggins

just shows us how much the mind plays a part in training.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> just shows us how much the mind plays a part in training.


and the funny thing is, three weeks ago I commented my grip was going on my right hand on the heaviest lift... I've upped the weight each week and it's been the same thing .. grip starts to go on the heaviest lift ... perhaps I'm getting tired or it is simply psychological... though today I did pull my wrist a bit and its been a bit grumpy ever since ( though possibly using a nail gun later this morning didn't help!)


----------



## andyhuggins

The nail gun will defo wreck your wrist mate. it is a hell of a jolt for the wrist.

You say your grip goes. Have you thought of chalk for the heavy sets?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> The nail gun will defo wreck your wrist mate. it is a hell of a jolt for the wrist.
> 
> You say your grip goes. Have you thought of chalk for the heavy sets?


I have thought of chalk, but do have straps which I will use if necessary, at the moment I am not planning to increase the top weight on the deads (or the squats ) at least for a while so I shall see how I go ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Fair play then mate. At least you have thought of it.

If you don't mind me asking why are you not looking to increase them?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play then mate. At least you have thought of it.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking why are you not looking to increase them?


Want to take stock at the moment ... wrists are still weak (even though I wear wrist supports) and there is possibly a mental block on the squats as it was at 115kg I had the accident.....

To be honest I'm not sure where to go from here, the rack I have can support up to 140kg of weights so there is scope for increase

I need to look at some routines ... I began with Starting Strength, did a Mingster inspired workout and then changed to Wendlers (which I enjoyed) and then after my accident ( andafter a series of pyjama workouts - all bodyweight and just using the dumbbell bars with my arms still inplaster lol ) devised the PPL I'm doing at the moment ....

One thought is to park deads and squats on the weights they are (perhaps increasing the weights on the lower sets and the last 10/20 rep set - how about aiming for a squat set of [email protected]  ) and focus on upper body and the assistances.... I miss chins and pullups and dips but daren't do the former as it will stress my wrists and when I last attempted dips it was agonising because of the stress on my wrists.


----------



## andyhuggins

That is some good for me to work on mate. Impressive squats pre accident 

Even adding extra reps is an increase so maybe aim for 15-20 reps. Then when you increase the weight and lower the reps it will work well.


----------



## Redbeard85

Just stick to the deads mate lol...no chins or sh*t like that for you...for now anyway


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie..just dropping in to check wut is occurring......jolly good bit of training going on....whoop...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie..just dropping in to check wut is occurring......jolly good bit of training going on....whoop...x


Wotcha Flubbsey ... Hope all is ok with you xx


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Wotcha Flubbsey ... Hope all is ok with you xx


Hey there....all is well, gittin' on with it....as one does.....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 12th November 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 20 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Tired tonight but wanted to get the bench session out of the way. Cut bench to four main sets before the final drop set, but struggled with 65kg, hence the broken sets, I'm definitely better in the mornings!. Everything else kept the same as last week.

Have a visit by one of the senior managers tomorrow, and it's just me holding the fort so been rushing around today trying to make sure everything is tidy!

Next session will be legs on Saturday........


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 12th November 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week 20 - Day Two - Push*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Tired tonight but wanted to get the bench session out of the way. Cut bench to four main sets before the final drop set, but struggled with 65kg, hence the broken sets, I'm definitely better in the mornings!. Everything else kept the same as last week.
> 
> Have a visit by one of the senior managers tomorrow, and it's just me holding the fort so been rushing around today trying to make sure everything is tidy!
> 
> Next session will be legs on Saturday........


Training at different times can mess you up mate.


----------



## mark_star

keep your mornings Greshie, I much prefer training in the afternoon or evening


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Training at different times can mess you up mate.


I know, sometimes I have no choice, and if it's in the evening then 99% of the time it's because I'm working, and hence don't have the energy levels !



mark_star said:


> keep your mornings Greshie, I much prefer training in the afternoon or evening


Mornings I'm freshest, though if I'm at home and not doing too much then late afternoons are sometimes ok


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate. Just do the best you can at the times you can. 100kg lift remember :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Good work Greshie.

Work can bugger things up with training, I know! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 16th November 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - week 20 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x20 @77.5

*Lunges*:- 3x15 @ 18.6

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- A bit of a struggle this morning, the flooring fitters were here until nearly 10pm last night, I'm really pleased with the result but yesterday was a long day. Woke up with a headache this morning, a couple of paracetamol did the trick but I'm feeling very tired still..

Kept everything as last week except the widowmaker which I upped by 2.5kg

This coming week will be a deload week, only working Monday and Saturday so intend to train Tuesday, Thursday and Friday... Wednesday I have the dentist and then back to the hospital for an abdominal scan, I don't think there is much to worry about but my Doctor is being ultra cautious after my most recent blood test results......

Rest of today I shall make an attempt to clear the rubbish left in front of my garage door by the carpet fitters and then build a few of the Ikea units for the lounge.....

Have a good weekend and thanks for reading


----------



## Laurieloz

That's a good session so early in the day, Greshie, considering you were up so late.

Bit of a catch up next week for you I reckon.

Good luck with the scan:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85

65 on Good Mornings mate! Awesome!! Nice going...is that also 18.6 each side on the lunges? You're doing great Greshie!!


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> 65 on Good Mornings mate! Awesome!! Nice going...is that also 18.6 each side on the lunges? You're doing great Greshie!!


no Lee lol ... 18.6 combined weight!


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> no Lee lol ... 18.6 combined weight!


Get the 10's on Greshie! Your GM's are crazy good. Enjoy your Ikea furniture building lol


----------



## m100m

Just found this journal, great stuff, keep it up please!


----------



## Laurieloz

m100m said:


> Just found this journal, great stuff, keep it up please!


Jeez! On the site 2+ years, only 5 posts:huh:

You did take a long time finding it, didn't you?!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 16th November 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - week 20 - Day Three - Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x20 @77.5
> 
> *Lunges*:- 3x15 @ 18.6
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20
> 
> *Notes*:- A bit of a struggle this morning, the flooring fitters were here until nearly 10pm last night, I'm really pleased with the result but yesterday was a long day. Woke up with a headache this morning, a couple of paracetamol did the trick but I'm feeling very tired still..
> 
> Kept everything as last week except the widowmaker which I upped by 2.5kg
> 
> This coming week will be a deload week, only working Monday and Saturday so intend to train Tuesday, Thursday and Friday... Wednesday I have the dentist and then back to the hospital for an abdominal scan, I don't think there is much to worry about but my Doctor is being ultra cautious after my most recent blood test results......
> 
> Rest of today I shall make an attempt to clear the rubbish left in front of my garage door by the carpet fitters and then build a few of the Ikea units for the lounge.....
> 
> Have a good weekend and thanks for reading


Good session mate


----------



## 25434

Ullo me dahhhhling.....fingers crossed for your scan Greshie......hope you are going to relax today? That's an order! Xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo me dahhhhling.....fingers crossed for your scan Greshie......hope you are going to relax today? That's an order! Xx


Thank you Flubs  . I shall relax as far as relaxation is possible whilst building Ikea units


----------



## biglbs

m100m said:


> Just found this journal, great stuff, keep it up please!


Blimee,everywhere I look you have been posting lately.....calm it down man.... :innocent: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 19th November 2013*

*
*

*
PPL Week 21 - Deload*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Front Raises*:- 1x12 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Deloaded the deads (though they still felt heavy this morning for some reason!) and reduced the sets on some of the assistance exercises. Omitted the pulldowns as the pulley bar is still obstructed ... by rubbish this time. Think it might be time to tweak the assistance exercises getting a bit bored with them.

Lovely frosty morning here, waiting to see if the post office can successfully redeliver all of the Ikea order they failed to redeliver properly on Saturday then I shall either finish off the summer house or finish the units in the lounge.....

Next training session will be Thursday

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice one, Greshie. Even better when you can reach the obstructed equipment! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...you're having a lovely time with the post office aren't you?..deliveries etc...I had to go and get a package the other day and the twerp behind the desk wouldn't let me have it cos apparently my REAL name is a mans name and I am a woman...yes! that is exactly what he said...he sent my package to the main sorting office and I had to drive 5 miles with my birth certificate etc to get it back!! ffs! ah well...this is life right? character building and all that...:no::laugh:

Hey Greshie....sorry I'm a tad absent at the mo....dealing with life's little gems...but keeping up on the reading front when I can....take care dear Gershwin...heehee...I'm still chuckling over that from Alanbud bless that man...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie...you're having a lovely time with the post office aren't you?..deliveries etc...I had to go and get a package the other day and the twerp behind the desk wouldn't let me have it cos apparently my REAL name is a mans name and I am a woman...yes! that is exactly what he said...he sent my package to the main sorting office and I had to drive 5 miles with my birth certificate etc to get it back!! ffs! ah well...this is life right? character building and all that...:no::laugh:
> 
> Hey Greshie....sorry I'm a tad absent at the mo....dealing with life's little gems...but keeping up on the reading front when I can....take care dear Gershwin...heehee...I'm still chuckling over that from Alanbud bless that man...x


Good to see you here Flubbsey xx

PO redelivered the remaining items this morning; two of which had been damaged, I then spent 40 minutes trying to get through to Ikea only to be cut off, second time around I decided to agree to do a telephone questionaire on their service before being connected and got almost straight through to a service advisor .... Funny that!. Anyway replacements coming out to me by the end of this week...

Then my electric drill died this afternoon just as I had two more holes to go!


----------



## 25434

Oh no! sod those drills!..........you will have to get a new "bit"? is that what they call them? durrrrrrp.......bits for drills? errr...hummm....okay, that is enough of me doing man talk....what about cake!!!! hahaha....take care Greshie ..x


----------



## biglbs

Sorry to hear that you were not able to 'do' those last two holes mate,must have been most frustrating,i mean the chances are few and far between up your way,,,,,

Not every day you get something new to screw(or not )


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Sorry to hear that you were not able to 'do' those last two holes mate,must have been most frustrating,i mean the chances are few and far between up your way,,,,,
> 
> Not every day you get something new to screw(or not )


Too true ... though Homebase had a Stanley on offer to replace my old drill .... but as for any other screws .....


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Too true ... though Homebase had a Stanley on offer to replace my old drill .... but as for any other screws .....


Stanley offering a drill or a hole?


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Too true ... though Homebase had a Stanley on offer to replace my old drill .... but as for any other screws .....


Stanley is very reliable:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 21st November *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 21 - Deload - Day Two - Push*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Incline press*:- [email protected]

*DB Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Pulled something in both wrists yesterday and woke up this morning with a touch of tendonitis or arthritis, specially in the right hand, this made this mornings session a little ouchy at times even with wrist straps.

Deloaded on Bench and Military Press, kept the DB's as normal

A relatively lazy day today, clearing out the spare room ready for decorating, putting some stuff on ebay, and shopping..................

Hope you all have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Redbeard85

Bloody hell mate, take it easy on your poor wee wrist please. Hope your okay man. You're still doing great Greshie...just be careful bud


----------



## Mingster

Yep. Watch what you're doing mate. Maybe do some extra leg sessions rather than push your wrists too far for a while...


----------



## Greshie

Cheers Guys  If previous experience is anything to go by the tendonitis will fade over the course of the day......................................... and I'm not doing anything too strenuous today, and all the DIY work wont have helped; I tend to manually screw stuff together rather than use an electric screwdriver as I've never got on with them, but this may have to change ...........


----------



## Redbeard85

Ooft aye mate, get yourself an electric one. A manual one is always last resort for me, they do a number on your hands and wrists


----------



## biglbs

Yes as said take care,these need a lot longer to be fully fixed up mate


----------



## Laurieloz

lee85 said:


> Bloody hell mate, take it easy on your poor wee wrist please. Hope your okay man. You're still doing great Greshie...just be careful bud


Ditto..You take it easy for a while, @Greshie


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 22nd November 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 21 - Deload - day three - Legs*

*
*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*BW Bulg Squats*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Tendonitis seems to have abated this morning though it has made me realise I am nowhere near fully recovered yet!

Deloaded on the bar exercises and kept the DB's the same as last week.

I am off Sunday/Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday so will fit in next week's session during those days. Need to re-evaluate my training program sometime over the weekend, I don't think it sensible to keep chasing weight increases at the present time given my wrists are weak, so need to change emphasis a bit, and will also change some of the assistance exercises, however will stick to the basis PPL 3 day split as that format seems to fit in with my working patterns.

Shower, breakfast and then start painting the spare room, hoping to get the replacement doors from Ikea today which will finish off the lounge units and have also ordered a refurbished Prestigio Tablet off ebay... would really have liked a Samsung Galaxy Tablet ( have a samsung 'phone ) but I am not sure of the usefulness of a Tablet so cheap and chearful will do to start with. My laptop will need to be changed in the next six months or so too I think, it's having a few too many hissy fits ... 

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

Good work Greshie, at gym and at home.


----------



## Redbeard85

Maybe go for reps instead of weight while the wrist heal mate?

Yikes! Those calf raises! lol...60reps?! They must burn like a mofo after each set dude?!


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Maybe go for reps instead of weight while the wrist heal mate?
> 
> Yikes! Those calf raises! lol...60reps?! They must burn like a mofo after each set dude?!


Yes I'm thinking of upping the reps ... actually the calves don't burn that much anymore, so either I need to up the weight or up the reps on those too!


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Yes I'm thinking of upping the reps ... actually the calves don't burn that much anymore, so either I need to up the weight or up the reps on those too!


I would definitley say up the weight dude  . I'm getting in the 20's rep wise with 91kg calf raises, so I think given that, you could do heavier :thumb: I would say reps is best, we all want you wrists to heal mate and if their being strained or pulled with heavy weights it may not be the best for them...at this moment.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...hummmm.....your wrists....they will take time to heal mister...take it steady ok? You're making me sweat every time you push those wrist barriers a little, although I totally know why you want to. Slow and steady ok?

Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 24th November 2013*

*
*

*
PPL Week 22 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads:*- 1x70 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*3 Stage Curls*:- 1x10 1x10 1x10 @ 9.3

*Notes*:- Up bright and early (well early lol) but took my time  . Have still deloaded slightly on the 5th set of Deads but upped the 10 rep set by 2.5kg. Added pulldowns back in now the bar is free of obstructions and have added 3 stage bicep curls which I saw on Kimball's journal courtesy of Tinytom, have to say the decline first stage was bloody hard!

Tendonitis seems to have abated

Next session tomorrow or Tuesday

Today will put the second coat of paint on the spare room and then can start moving everything back  am going to drop a heap of donations off at the shop later and then get some stuff onto ebay .. so another busy day ahead!

Thanks for reading and have a good day!


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice work mate


----------



## 25434

3 stage bicep curls? Wut?..........scuttles orrrf to have a look at kimballs journal...........

 x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 25th November 2013 *

*
*

*
PPL week 22 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Was using a staple gun to recover a drop in seat pad on a chair yesterday (yes I know I know....) and felt it afterwards with my right hand, though this morning it was my left that was giving gyp... anyway that is why the Bench is still slightly deloaded, everything else remained the same as pre deload week.

Am going to research peptides to see if they will help.

At least now the great redecathon is done, just have some snaggings to sort and a great deal of tidying up to do... but have three days to sort all this so can take my time now.

Expecting my tablet in the post sometime today, so who knows, later this afternoon or tomorrow I might be logging on to here from the summerhouse 

Final session this week will probably be Wednesday morning.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Honestly Greshie...I wish you would be careful...I just don't know who you take after with your stubbornness.....you gotta not push those wristies moi dear....

But apart from that, you are a very busy boy lately....I hope your eating properly and taking some relaxing time out too.....but I know it will be worth it in the end....I know that....take care..x


----------



## DiggyV

Its not just the strain from actuating the staple gun, but the jarring after the point of firing. Peptides may help, IGF and MGF can work really well for healing, so I have been told. :wink:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Honestly Greshie...I wish you would be careful...I just don't know who you take after with your stubbornness.....you gotta not push those wristies moi dear....
> 
> But apart from that, you are a very busy boy lately....I hope your eating properly and taking some relaxing time out too.....but I know it will be worth it in the end....I know that....take care..x


Stubbornness is part of the Greshie genetic make up ! 

Yep busyness is coming to an end just alot of clearing up to do now!

Hope life is treating you a bit better now! x


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Stubbornness is part of the Greshie genetic make up !
> 
> Yep busyness is coming to an end just alot of clearing up to do now!
> 
> Hope life is treating you a bit better now! x


Regretfully.....it's not plain sailing for me at the moment, just keeping going, as one does.....got a phone call from the MRI people. I've got to call the specialist to discuss the results tomorrow, about time. Thanks greshie xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Regretfully.....it's not plain sailing for me at the moment, just keeping going, as one does.....got a phone call from the MRI people. I've got to call the specialist to discuss the results tomorrow, about time. Thanks greshie xx


Good luck tomorrow :thumbup1: xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Regretfully.....it's not plain sailing for me at the moment, just keeping going, as one does.....got a phone call from the MRI people. I've got to call the specialist to discuss the results tomorrow, about time. Thanks greshie xx


Fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Monday 25th November 2013 *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL week 22 - Day Two - Push*
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Military press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Was using a staple gun to recover a drop in seat pad on a chair yesterday (yes I know I know....) and felt it afterwards with my right hand, though this morning it was my left that was giving gyp... anyway that is why the Bench is still slightly deloaded, everything else remained the same as pre deload week.
> 
> Am going to research peptides to see if they will help.
> 
> At least now the great redecathon is done, just have some snaggings to sort and a great deal of tidying up to do... but have three days to sort all this so can take my time now.
> 
> Expecting my tablet in the post sometime today, so who knows, later this afternoon or tomorrow I might be logging on to here from the summerhouse
> 
> Final session this week will probably be Wednesday morning.
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


Nice work Greshie! Good luck @Flubs. Sorry for ther thread hijack, Greshie, but it's the only way I've got to communicate with Flubs since her journal's been closed!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice work Greshie! Good luck @Flubs. Sorry for ther thread hijack, Greshie, but it's the only way I've got to communicate with Flubs since her journal's been closed!


Don't worry I've done the same elsewhere, she really is a ninja in the night at the moment!


----------



## DiggyV

Flubs said:


> Regretfully.....it's not plain sailing for me at the moment, just keeping going, as one does.....got a phone call from the MRI people. I've got to call the specialist to discuss the results tomorrow, about time. Thanks greshie xx


Good Luck tomorrow Missy


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 24th November 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL Week 22 - Day One - Pull*
> 
> *Deads:*- 1x70 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Ez Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *3 Stage Curls*:- 1x10 1x10 1x10 @ 9.3
> 
> *Notes*:- Up bright and early (well early lol) but took my time  . Have still deloaded slightly on the 5th set of Deads but upped the 10 rep set by 2.5kg. Added pulldowns back in now the bar is free of obstructions and have added 3 stage bicep curls which I saw on Kimball's journal courtesy of Tinytom, have to say the decline first stage was bloody hard!
> 
> Tendonitis seems to have abated
> 
> Next session tomorrow or Tuesday
> 
> Today will put the second coat of paint on the spare room and then can start moving everything back  am going to drop a heap of donations off at the shop later and then get some stuff onto ebay .. so another busy day ahead!
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day!


Nice work G-Man. Will be giving those curls a go myself


----------



## 25434

Sorry Greshie...I wasn't trying to get attention or anything.......just to clarify...my journal is closed cos I'm not training at the moment due to a few things, so no point. Really hoping to re open it in a couple of weeks. Also the reason why I'm not in and out of everyone's journal so much, cos I'm trying to support other folks and truly not wanting to cause a fuss.

Anyhoooooo.........gresh....just this...x....  . To make up for the hijacks....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Sorry Greshie...I wasn't trying to get attention or anything.......just to clarify...my journal is closed cos I'm not training at the moment due to a few things, so no point. Really hoping to re open it in a couple of weeks. Also the reason why I'm not in and out of everyone's journal so much, cos I'm trying to support other folks and truly not wanting to cause a fuss.
> 
> Anyhoooooo.........gresh....just this...x....  . To make up for the hijacks....


Don't worry I completely understand ... hope to see you back training soon  xx

oh and btw ... tonight I have tendonitis in my left hand :no:


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> Don't worry I completely understand ... hope to see you back training soon  xx
> 
> oh and btw ... tonight I have tendonitis in my left hand :no:


you'll have to use the right one then :thumbup1: (that's as close as I could find)


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 27th November 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - week 22 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Plagued again by tendonitis first thing this morning both wrists grumpy, although now they seem better, so whether they stiffen up overnight I'm not sure, also not sure what triggered them yesterday, was using a screwdriver for a while so perhaps that was it... anyway I kept the weights down from recent max today on the squats on both the fifth and widowmaker. kept all the assistances the same as recent weeks.

Might have a change from the 5x5 set/reps on the main lifts and try something different, will have to sit down and have a think.

Next training sessions will be somewhere over next sun/Mon/Tues/Weds

Today have the garage to tidy up and sort out stuff to go to the tip (a forest of cardboard to start with - I thought of a great pic for the competition but apart from the logistics in taking it am too embarrassed by the Steptoe's yard that currently surrounds my power cage and weights) have a few more bits to put on ebay, and shopping to do...

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

You need a wrist warm up routine prior to lifting mate. I'm sure you can come up with something:whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You need a wrist warm up routine prior to lifting mate. I'm sure you can come up with something:whistling:


:laugh: not sure about that ... left hand is whinging again this evening, ah well hopefully they'll recover over the next few days at work!


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> You need a wrist warm up routine prior to lifting mate. I'm sure you can come up with something:whistling:


snicker snicker....one does not know WUT one means Sir Ming....

:innocent: :laugh:

ullo Greshie....maybe the weather isn't' helping the wrists either, bit of damp and cold tends to set mine off....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> snicker snicker....one does not know WUT one means Sir Ming....
> 
> :innocent: :laugh:
> 
> ullo Greshie....maybe the weather isn't' helping the wrists either, bit of damp and cold tends to set mine off....


I'm wondering about the weather too ... damp !


----------



## Mingster

Been a beautiful day here in the North Est. 10 degrees and sunny. Would settle for this in July lol...


----------



## Northern Lass

Wow you've come along way with your squats... 75kg for 20 reps... I bet that was a killer


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Wow you've come along way with your squats... 75kg for 20 reps... I bet that was a killer


Yes it was, quite whacked at the end of that this morning! ... and a couple of weeks ago I managed 77.5kg on 20 , but with my wrists playing up again am taking things a little more gently for the while, no increases in weight and just see how I get on ...


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yes it was, quite whacked at the end of that this morning! ... and a couple of weeks ago I managed 77.5kg on 20 , but with my wrists playing up again am taking things a little more gently for the while, no increases in weight and just see how I get on ...


Sounds a good idea, def need to careful with your wrists :thumbup:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Been a beautiful day here in the North Est. 10 degrees and sunny. Would settle for this in July lol...


It was mild here but overcast and dampish ... washing put out but didn't completely dry....


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Sounds a good idea, def need to careful with your wrists :thumbup:


just hoping it's not the onset of arthritis ...


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> just hoping it's not the onset of arthritis ...


FX it isn't


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 27th November 2013*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - week 22 - Day Three - Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20
> 
> *Notes*:- Plagued again by tendonitis first thing this morning both wrists grumpy, although now they seem better, so whether they stiffen up overnight I'm not sure, also not sure what triggered them yesterday, was using a screwdriver for a while so perhaps that was it... anyway I kept the weights down from recent max today on the squats on both the fifth and widowmaker. kept all the assistances the same as recent weeks.
> 
> Might have a change from the 5x5 set/reps on the main lifts and try something different, will have to sit down and have a think.
> 
> Next training sessions will be somewhere over next sun/Mon/Tues/Weds
> 
> Today have the garage to tidy up and sort out stuff to go to the tip (a forest of cardboard to start with - I thought of a great pic for the competition but apart from the logistics in taking it am too embarrassed by the Steptoe's yard that currently surrounds my power cage and weights) have a few more bits to put on ebay, and shopping to do...
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for reading


Hows the legs this morning Greshie? and stop using thoe screwdrivers!! lol. How they wrist feeling?


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Hows the legs this morning Greshie? and stop using thoe screwdrivers!! lol. How they wrist feeling?


Legs fine ... they don't really ache for huge amounts of time tbh ... they are tough old things that have been around a long time :thumb:

Wrists felt better today but suddenly started aching during the afternoon for a while, but now are fine again .....strange...

Can confirm no more screw driving for a while


----------



## Redbeard85

Lol, that's good to hear mate...lucky you, my legs are f*cked for days after a session


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> just hoping it's not the onset of arthritis ...


Shouldn't be mate. However this stuff works absolute wonders on my shoulder(s)

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/mega-cissus/10530258.html

One of the very few joint supps that I haver taken over the years that noticeably works.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Shouldn't be mate. However this stuff works absolute wonders on my shoulder(s)
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/mega-cissus/10530258.html
> 
> One of the very few joint supps that I haver taken over the years that noticeably works.


Can you redo the link Diggs please ... all I get is a black screen !


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Can you redo the link Diggs please ... all I get is a black screen !


me too mate very odd. If I paste the link direct into a browser it is fine, if I paste it here it gets screwed...

@Katy - any idea why?

this is the URL split over two lines

http://www.myprotein.com

/sports-nutrition/mega-cissus/10530258.html

Click on the top one and then paste in the bottom part instead of the /home.dept that shows when you go in. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> me too mate very odd. If I paste the link direct into a browser it is fine, if I paste it here it gets screwed...
> 
> @Katy - any idea why?
> 
> this is the URL split over two lines
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com
> 
> /sports-nutrition/mega-cissus/10530258.html
> 
> Click on the top one and then paste in the bottom part instead of the /home.dept that shows when you go in. Hope that makes sense.


Ah thanks  that has now worked ! shall order some


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 1st December * :w00t:

*
*

*
PPL - Week 23 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*3 Stage Curls* :- 1x9 1x10 1x10 @9.3

*Notes*:- Upped the 5th set of Deads from last week but not yet back to 100kg (wrists not complaining this morning) and also upped the last set by 2.5kg. Kept all the assistances the same as last week, really struggle on the last set of the pulldowns, and the 1st stage of the 3 stage bicep curls (the incline ) is a killer.

Next session will be Tuesday and may be legs, leaving the push session for sometime on Wednesday. Have an abdominal scan at 9am tomorrow and then an ECG sometime on Wednesday morning (can't remember when lol)

Having a quiet day today, bit of washing, and my best mates are dropping by on their way back down south. This afternoon may get the heater going in the summerhouse and have a cosy time in my new den 

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice session again mate.

Hope the scan goes fine in the morning


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Nice session again mate.
> 
> Hope the scan goes fine in the morning


Cheers Loz ... am sure everything will be fine


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 1st December * :w00t:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - Week 23 - Day One - Pull*
> 
> *Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *
> Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Ez Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *3 Stage Curls* :- 1x9 1x10 1x10 @9.3
> 
> *Notes*:- Upped the 5th set of Deads from last week but not yet back to 100kg (wrists not complaining this morning) and also upped the last set by 2.5kg. Kept all the assistances the same as last week, really struggle on the last set of the pulldowns, and the 1st stage of the 3 stage bicep curls (the incline ) is a killer.
> 
> Next session will be Tuesday and may be legs, leaving the push session for sometime on Wednesday. Have an abdominal scan at 9am tomorrow and then an ECG sometime on Wednesday morning (can't remember when lol)
> 
> Having a quiet day today, bit of washing, and my best mates are dropping by on their way back down south. This afternoon may get the heater going in the summerhouse and have a cosy time in my new den
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


nice sesh Greshie, but, strictly speaking, aren't lat raises a push exercise?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice sesh Greshie, but, strictly speaking, aren't lat raises a push exercise?


hmmm possibly, but they fit nicely into this part of the routine ...


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm trying to figure that one out myself...are they or aren't they? :confused1: Hmmm.


----------



## Laurieloz

I think on any type of lat pulldowns, at a certain point the movement becomes a push?


----------



## Laurieloz

But then again, the whole of my pull training session today should have been under a push heading:eek:

So it's rather silly me getting involved in this conundrum. Oo er!


----------



## Greshie

The main lifts are push/pull etc but the assistance lifts are down to what I have available (at least that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it :laugh: )


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> The main lifts are push/pull etc but the assistance lifts are down to what I have available (at least that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it :laugh: )


We're only pulling your leg mate.

Or are we pushing it?


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 3rd December 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 23 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the Bench by 2.5kg on 5th and final sets on last week, kept everything else the same. Last set of Military Press seemed a bit easie, so will try wafering up the weight on that next week. May also wafer the weights on the DB's too now!

The scan yesterday didn't seem to reveal anything untoward, certainly not with my liver, but the report is going back to my doctor.

Legs session will be sometime tomorrow, have an ECG first thing in the morning and a BP monitor being fitted, so the session will be after then.

Off to Carlisle shopping today once I've got myself sorted ...

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 4th December 2013*

*
*

*
PPL Week 23 - Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Afternoon session today wearing a BP monitor ... easier to cope with than I thought though had to stop a couple of times whilst it did it's thing. Pre Workout fix was a boost bar and a coffee based energy drink I saw in Tesco's called Rocket Fuel which frankly tasted rank though it seems to have done the trick...

Upped the 5th set by 5kg on last week (but still not back to 100kg) and also upped the widowmaker by 2.5kg which matches my previous best on this. Everything else kept the same as previous weeks...........

Week 24 will start on Sunday and probably be Sun/Tues/Thurs ....

You may have noted that a few weeks ago I talked about changing focus with training partly due to ongoing wrist issues, nothing really has happened yet partly because wrists are quieter at the moment, but also I've not found the time to sit down and think about it, anyway I expect now to carry on with the current set up until Christmas when I shall be having a week off and then plan some changes for the new year..............

Been a lovely day here until the last hour or so, but weather seems to be changing, with wind and rain forecast!


----------



## Northern Lass

Another good leg session :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Session looks good, Greshie.

How does the monitor work then?

Do you wear it for a period of time whilst it gathers readings, and finds the mean average?

Just interested


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Session looks good, Greshie.
> 
> How does the monitor work then?
> 
> Do you wear it for a period of time whilst it gathers readings, and finds the mean average?
> 
> Just interested


It takes readings every 20 minutes during the day and once an hour overnight, it stores them and the readings are then downloaded and show the BP fluctuations over a period of 24hrs or so .


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> It takes readings every 20 minutes during the day and once an hour overnight, it stores them and the readings are then downloaded and show the BP fluctuations over a period of 24hrs or so .


That sounds lije a worthwhile little gadget.

I guess the info is looked at by your doctor and he advises you on your health.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> That sounds lije a worthwhile little gadget.
> 
> I guess the info is looked at by your doctor and he advises you on your health.


Yep that's correct !


----------



## 25434

Morning dear Gershwin...  . How you diddling today? Hope you are ok.....thinking of you....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning dear Gershwin...  . How you diddling today? Hope you are ok.....thinking of you....x


Morning Flubbsey  xx just dragged myself out of bed and am having my pre-workout fix before hitting Pull day !

Bit damp here, but have the staff lunch later which hopefully should be good  then two days off.................

Hope you are well too , are you still temping?


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Morning Flubbsey  xx just dragged myself out of bed and am having my pre-workout fix before hitting Pull day !
> 
> Bit damp here, but have the staff lunch later which hopefully should be good  then two days off.................
> 
> Hope you are well too , are you still temping?


I am and it's looooooong and hard work but it keeps the pennies coming in so that's the main thing. They are talking about extending the contract a bit so it gives me another chance to keep trying for a perm job somewhere....thanks for asking. I'm working today so just about to pop off after a coffee...feel a bit knacked actually as I did an 11 day yesterday on another job...ah well....glad I can get the work in this day and age...gotta try to be positive...  have a lovely time at lunch Greshie..x


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 8th December 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - Week 24 - Day One*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*3 Stage Bicep Curls*:- 1x10 1x12 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the 5th set by 2.5kg on last week and also the final set by 2.5kg... kept everything else the same as usual, managed a few more reps on the 3 stage curls, and the graduation on the sets reflects the comparative difficulty of each stage!

As noted above, have the works Xmas do at lunchtime ... can't remember what I ordered but it wont be Turkey! ... Next session will be Tuesday 

Hope everyone has a good day and thanks for reading !


----------



## DiggyV

Ooh the 100 is tantalisingly close


----------



## Northern Lass

Another good session gresh .. won't be long till you get to 100 

Enjoy your lunch today :thumbup:


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice one Greshie. Enjoy your lunch:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Numbers going in the right direction which is awesome - how's the wrists holding up?


they are all right actually, no issues training this morning though one of the volunteers shook my hand at the lunch today and there was a definite "ouch" moment!


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Glad that's in the past then cannot believe a year has passed already (almost)


Mmmm just about in the past .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 10th December *

*
*

*
PPL - Week 24 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the weight on the 5th and final sets of Bench by 2.5kg on last week. Kept everything else the same as previous weeks, First three sets of the Military press are a doddle, then always find the last set a wobble which is why that hasn't increased, though really trying to concentrate on the main lift in each session, the assistances are just that really....

Working tomorrow so final session this week will be Thursday.

Not much planned today as am waiting for Hermes to pick up a parcel, however the front garden is well overdue a tidy up so will probably do that!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

Good work Greshie:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

ullo me durrrrlin Greshie....noice workout as usual...and OUCHIE!! on the shaking hand thing....that really made me wince like a gud 'un!

x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> ullo me durrrrlin Greshie....noice workout as usual...and OUCHIE!! on the shaking hand thing....that really made me wince like a gud 'un!
> 
> x


Thank you  Yep and I did something this afternoon that resulted in an ouch moment, and it was just an odd movement!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Thank you  Yep and I did something this afternoon that resulted in an ouch moment, and it was just an odd movement!


urrrrrrmm....cough......nervously twiddling hair and breathing deeply.....hee hee.......


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> urrrrrrmm....cough......nervously twiddling hair and breathing deeply.....hee hee.......


  :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Eyup gresh....just a quick swoosh..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Eyup gresh....just a quick swoosh..x


swoosh by as much as you like my dear  x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 12th December 2013*

*
*

*
PPL Week 24 - Day Three -Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- 1x60 @ 16.8

*Bw bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Upped the 5th and widowmaker sets on the squats by 2.5kg on last week, everything else kept the same.

Next session will be Sunday, then not quite sure after that as need to check in the diary to see when I am working.... think I'm in the shop quite a lot next week.............

Wet here this morning, need to do the remainder of my xmas shopping today...


----------



## mark_star

nice job with those squats 20reps is bloomin hard


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> nice job with those squats 20reps is bloomin hard


Yes they are ... though the drop in weights helps a bit, but by rep 15 I'm thinking "Only five more to go !"


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice work mate. Nearly reaching the hundred with the squats I see:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Nice work mate. Nearly reaching the hundred with the squats I see:thumbup1:


Yes indeed ... hit 100kg a few weeks ago then had tendonitis problems with my wrists so scaled back a little... see how things go next week then after Christmas with the revised routine (not that I've thought very much about that yet! )


----------



## Laurieloz

Yes I thought I'd seen that before, but I couldn't be sure it wasn't deadlifts. You know your limits, Greshie


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Yes I thought I'd seen that before, but I couldn't be sure it wasn't deadlifts. You know your limits, Greshie


It was on both actually! then got the bad case of wrist ache and had to backtrack!


----------



## Northern Lass

nice work hun! You've nearly reached 100kg on the squats


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 15th December 2013*

*
*

*
PPL - week 25 - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*
3 stage DB curls*:- 1x12 1x15 1x15 @9.3

*Notes*:- Hit 100kg on the 5th set of the deads again and upped the final set by 2.5kg, so pleased with that! Kept everything else the same as previous weeks, pulldowns seem to be getting slightly easier on the 4th set, and the 1st stage of the 3 stage curls is still proving to be a sod.

Next session will be on Tuesday.

Still not sure how I'm going to change things about in the new year, want to keep the 3 day split and PPL seems as good a structure as any, but otherwise now I'm reaching 100kg again on two of the big lifts for the first time since my accident (did both squats and deads a couple of weeks ago then downed the weights cos of tendonitis ) , at the moment I'm not sure I want to keep on chasing increases in weights lifted (other than on bench which has always lagged) so if I ceiling at 100kg then I need to compensate in other ways, one of which is increasing the weights on the final 10/20 rep set and possibly concentrating more on the assistance exercises... I would love to get back to doing pullups and chin ups but they are still out of the question ... and I've not tried dips for a while.

Lazy day today, as working tomorrow, might get a bit of washing done and go and loiter in the summer house for a while, it's quite a decent day


----------



## Mingster

One idea might be to introduce something like drop sets or supersets into your routine. This would enable you to up the intensity without adding to the weights lifted.

Today, for example, you could have warmed up on deads then went 100x5, 70x5 and finally 50 to failure. Then supersetted side laterals with ez curls and rear laterals with the db curls.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> One idea might be to introduce something like drop sets or supersets into your routine. This would enable you to up the intensity without adding to the weights lifted.
> 
> Today, for example, you could have warmed up on deads then went 100x5, 70x5 and finally 50 to failure. Then supersetted side laterals with ez curls and rear laterals with the db curls.


Now hadn't thought of that ! Like it  :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Well done on those peaks mate. I'm sure you will arrive at a suitable game plan if you need to change anything:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

No worries

You'll have to experiment a little to find the rights weights/reps/balance to your sessions. Do some exercises conventionally each session - today I would keep the pulldowns as they are, for example. Advantages are increased intensity without increased weight, a fresh approach to rekindle enthusiasm, and quicker workouts to leave more time for enjoying the summer house


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> One idea might be to introduce something like drop sets or supersets into your routine. This would enable you to up the intensity without adding to the weights lifted.
> 
> Today, for example, you could have warmed up on deads then went 100x5, 70x5 and finally 50 to failure. Then supersetted side laterals with ez curls and rear laterals with the db curls.





Greshie said:


> Now hadn't thought of that ! Like it  :thumb:


Drop set on dead-lifts is hard work, it'll test your lungs as much as it does your back, you'll love it :thumb:


----------



## mo_lfc

Gonna try some of those drop sets on deadlifts tonight.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 17th December 2013*

*
*

*
PPl Week 26 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Press*:[email protected]

*Decline Press*:[email protected]

*Notes*:- I've discovered that Rocket Fuel is a little more palatable if made with half milk and with a teaspoon of Canderel ...

Upped the bench 5th and final sets by 2.5 and also the final set of Military press by 2.5kg though it was a bit of a struggle !

Next session will either be Thursday or Saturday and will be the last before my 10 day break over Christmas and also the last PPL in the current format; I am going to take Ming's suggestion and change to drop sets for the main lifts and then a superset for the assistance, keeping the top weight static at 100kg on deads and squats.....

Rather a nice day today though frosty, have to wait in for the delivery of some parcels which I'm hoping will happen this morning, giving me the afternoon free to do a few errands ................


----------



## mark_star

this is going to be interesting to see, drop set city


----------



## DiggyV

struggle is good

struggle is gain



well done matey. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Drop sets sound interesting Gresh!! Look forward to seeing you perform them after christmas.

Another good workout hun.


----------



## Mingster

Good work mate:thumbup1:

Re the drop/supersets...I did a nice little finish to my Pull workout tonight. Seated Incline DB Curls drop setted then straight into Concentration Curls 4 reps alternate arms until I couldn't pick the bells off the floor lol. Had to get the missus to unscrew the lid off my protein tub afterwards:lol:


----------



## chris27

Hope all is well mate :thumbup1:

Are you still taking test e mate ? and how are you finding it ?


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Hope all is well mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Are you still taking test e mate ? and how are you finding it ?


Am not bad ta.... 

Yep still taking a small dose and all ok ... just gives me a little boost! Will need more supplies soon lol

Hope you are well too ?


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Am not bad ta....
> 
> Yep still taking a small dose and all ok ... just gives me a little boost! Will need more supplies soon lol
> 
> Hope you are well too ?


Thats good greshie we all need a wee boost lol Im two weeks into test and deca cycle just bulking over the winter then ill be back on tren to cut up a bit for t-shirt weather lol . Hope you have a lovely xmas and a great new year but ill spk to ya before that anyway ,Have a great evening mate


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 19th December 2013*

*
*

*
PPL Week 26 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]@18.6

*bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Notes*:- Well this is the final session until after 29th December and the final session in the current format. 5th set of squats back to 100kg and upped the widowmaker by 2.5kg. Everything else kept the same as previous weeks.

Hoping to map out a new PPL routine before I go away on Sunday.

Not too bad a day here at the moment, wind has died down and skies are clear, though it is not forecast to last! Waiting for myhermes to come and lift a couple of parcels then off to town to buy a few last minute presents, and maybe get my hair cut..

Thanks to everyone who has followed and commented on my journal through this year, been a bit of a roller coaster , hopefully next year will be a bit quieter!.

Have a great Christmas ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Fantastic Greshie! I've enjoyed your journal this year very much and I have utilised many of your methods over the past eight months I've been here.

Looking forward to the new format also.

If I don't catch you before you go away, have a superb Christmas and New Year mate, you're honestly the person I have looked up to most on this site, kept this internet novice on the straight and narrow!

All the best mate:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Fantastic Greshie! I've enjoyed your journal this year very much and I have utilised many of your methods over the past eight months I've been here.
> 
> Looking forward to the new format also.
> 
> If I don't catch you before you go away, have a superb Christmas and New Year mate, you're honestly the person I have looked up to most on this site, kept this internet novice on the straight and narrow!
> 
> All the best mate:thumb:


Thank you for your kind comments Loz  and a Merry Christmas to you and "her indoors" :laugh:

On a side note I think the only thing I can teach anybody about weight lifting is consistency, stick to a plan day in day out, week in, week out ... otherwise I'm hopeless about diet and supps etc.... and anything else I have to say on other matters is just life experience...............


----------



## 25434

Ullo gresh....just dropping in to keep an eye on ya....x

Seasons greetings..


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo gresh....just dropping in to keep an eye on ya....x
> 
> Seasons greetings..


  and hope you have a good Christmas too xx


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS SIR...


----------



## Northern Lass

MERRY CHRISTMAS GRESH!! Have a good one love! :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

MERRY CHRISTMAS G-Man, hope you have a very festive one 

Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Greshie

Merry Christmas everybody :thumb: x


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Merry Christmas everybody :thumb: x


And to you my dear gershwinium.......with massive bells and bobbles on.....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 30th December 2013*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Week One - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x50 to "failure" (25 reps till I ran out of puff! )

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raise/Ez Curl superset*:- lats- 2x15 1x9 @ 9.3 curls:- 2x15, [email protected]

*3 Stage curls* 1x5 each @ 9.3

*Notes*:- This is my first attempt at the revised routine and some tweaking is needed, as per usual after a break struggled a little, especially with the 100kg deads set, wasn't locking out properly at the top of the lift, and I think I should have gone 70,80,90,100.... the drop set was a bit light at 70, so will up to 75 I think and the failure set at 50 was far too light, got to 25 reps and was creaking a bit but mainly had ran out of puff , will up this to 60 next time.

The superset of lat raises and curls was fairly intense and is shown by the low reps on each of the final sets... just kept the 3 stage curls to 5 reps per section ... still find the first stage awkward !

Feel as if I've worked out though which is the main thing!

Push session will be sometime on Wednesday, and Legs will probably be Friday

Very wet and dreich here today, new laptop (a reconditioned Samsung Notebook running windows 8 with 500GB HDD and GB Ram) arrived first thing this morning so will start setting that up. Given the relatively short shelf life of electronic devices before they become obsolete I tend to buy reconditioned... my current reconditioned laptop has lasted 3 years but is now becoming temperamental and the mouse pad is getting a bit sticky... so decided it was time to upgrade...


----------



## Laurieloz

Liking the revised routine, Greshie.

I expect after the Push and Legs sessions you may have a greater idea of the 'tweaking' you need to apply. Well done:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Liking the revised routine, Greshie.
> 
> I expect after the Push and Legs sessions you may have a greater idea of the 'tweaking' you need to apply. Well done:thumb:


Hi Loz, yes it's a little "suck it and see" at the moment ... especially on the drop sets...............


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome workout :thumb: liking the supersets


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Awesome workout :thumb: liking the supersets


Thank you Vicky  feeling a little bit "worked out" at the moment so obviously the change in routine has had an effect!


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice session mate :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Nice one - welcome back!





andyhuggins said:


> Nice session mate :thumb:


\Thanks guys  :thumbup1:

struggling with Windows 8 at the moment (really not very impressed!)


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Terrible programme in my opinion - just gets more complicated when it doesn't have to be windows!
> 
> All the best for 2014!


Yes I'm finding it really awkward , God knows what microsoft were trying to do.... but they've ended up with a mash!

Happy new year


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Yes I'm finding it really awkward , God knows what microsoft were trying to do.... but they've ended up with a mash!
> 
> Happy new year


Happy new year mate


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yes I'm finding it really awkward , God knows what microsoft were trying to do.... but they've ended up with a mash!
> 
> Happy new year


Happy new year lovely


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...wishing you everything you want for yourself in 2014. Xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie...wishing you everything you want for yourself in 2014. Xx


Happy new year Flubbsey .. hope 2014 is good to you :thumb: xx


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Happy new year Flubbsey .. hope 2014 is good to you :thumb: xx


Thank you, very kind...I hope so too as I've taken more blows in the last few months than I need....onwards and upwards hey?..xx

I'm having my nine o clock cuppa on the sofa at the mo....I know..radical...you ok?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Thank you, very kind...I hope so too as I've taken more blows in the last few months than I need....onwards and upwards hey?..xx
> 
> I'm having my nine o clock cuppa on the sofa at the mo....I know..radical...you ok?


I'm dog sitting at my friends on the coast whilst they go out and party... it's blowing a gale outside... I'm sitting in their sun lounge overlooking the sea ( not that I can see the sea as it's dark :laugh on my second glass of wine and doing the crossword. Rather enjoying the noise of the wind and rain outside and peace inside with the dog making the occasional grumble...

Otherwise am well thank you ... just started my 2014 PPL routine .. am battling with windows 8 on my new notebook, and have just ordered a new TV........ all singing and dancing with internet connectivity etc etc...

I'm sure 2014 will be good for you


----------



## 25434

I had a glass of wine earlier, champagne in fact, whoot!  but now on tea and crackers with a bit of blue cheese...hee hee...better to be inside than be out in this crappy weather.....posh TV incoming hey...wahayyeeeeeeeee........xx


----------



## Laurieloz

All the best Greshie. Have a great 2014:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 1st January 2014*

*
*

*
**Wishing a Happy New Year to everyone ... * :beer:

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x45 to failure which was 15

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- 2x15 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Kept the format of Push day same as last years routine, just adding a dropset as the 5th and a final failure set on the bench, though wasn't quite failure as the thought of having to drop the bar on to the safety rails brought back yoo many bad memories ... Last set of Military Press was harder than previously. Tried to get through the DB Press with minimum rests between sets... added 5 reps to the last set of the declines so may be time to increase weight slightly....

Had a lovely evening dog sitting, going to bed at around 11:30 ... rather wet and miserable here today. This afternoon I'm going to build a 2014 financial spreadsheet on my new notebook... have lots of plans but need to workout what savings I've got and how much I need to budget, have spent rather a lot of mioney in the last few months, so expect there will need to be some hard saving required. Downloaded firefox when I got home this morning so at least my browser is back to familiar territory.....................

legs session will be Friday or Saturday.......

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

First in with New Year training Greshie. Good work:thumbup1:

I like your plans and goals for 2014 also


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

happy new year Greshie


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 3rd Jan 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x60 to failure which was 20 (when I gave up!)

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises/Lunges Superset*:- alternated between calves and lunges:- 1x20, 1x15 1x20,1x15 @ 18.6

*BW Bulgarian Squats* :- 1x20

*Calf Raises*:- 1x45 @18.6

*Lunges* 1x20 @18.6

*Notes*:- Good morning from a very wind blown and wet SW Scotland ! ...

Bit of a mixed bag today, the failure set on the squats was far too light, should have realised this as I can widow make 82.5kg so by 20 reps at 60kg had simply run out of energy... next week will up to 80 and see how that goes, though there is a bit of suck it and see with this new routine. Really wanted to do 3 sets each on the superset but by the end of the 4th my arms were dropping off, hence the reason for the separate lunge/calf exercises at the end of the routine... Only did one set of bulgarians...

Tried to do everything with the minimum of rests between each exercise and sets.... legs feel slightly "worked" at the moment but not jellied!

Waiting in for the delivery of my new tv, need to do my tax return (they owe me a few quid) and get stuff ready to put on ebay .. also need to go shopping but may leave that till later today or tomorrow.

Week two sessions will probably be Sunday/Monday/Wednesday

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Friday 3rd Jan 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - 2014 - Day Three - Legs*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x60 to failure which was 20 (when I gave up!)
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises/Lunges Superset*:- alternated between calves and lunges:- 1x20, 1x15 1x20,1x15 @ 18.6
> 
> *BW Bulgarian Squats* :- 1x20
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- 1x45 @18.6
> 
> *Lunges* 1x20 @18.6
> 
> *Notes*:- Good morning from a very wind blown and wet SW Scotland ! ...
> 
> Bit of a mixed bag today, the failure set on the squats was far too light, should have realised this as I can widow make 82.5kg so by 20 reps at 60kg had simply run out of energy... next week will up to 80 and see how that goes, though there is a bit of suck it and see with this new routine. Really wanted to do 3 sets each on the superset but by the end of the 4th my arms were dropping off, hence the reason for the separate lunge/calf exercises at the end of the routine... Only did one set of bulgarians...
> 
> Tried to do everything with the minimum of rests between each exercise and sets.... legs feel slightly "worked" at the moment but not jellied!
> 
> Waiting in for the delivery of my new tv, need to do my tax return (they owe me a few quid) and get stuff ready to put on ebay .. also need to go shopping but may leave that till later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Week two sessions will probably be Sunday/Monday/Wednesday
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


It will take a while to perfect the rep and weight ranges mate. It's difficult to say without watching you lift, but I would guess your drops with the squat should be 100, 85, 65 or 100, 80, 60 or similar:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> It will take a while to perfect the rep and weight ranges mate. It's difficult to say without watching you lift, but I would guess your drops with the squat should be 100, 85, 65 or 100, 80, 60 or similar:thumbup1:


Just realised I missed out the drop set which was [email protected] so yes that was probably too light as well!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Just realised I missed out the drop set which was [email protected] so yes that was probably too light as well!


No worries. A few months and a bit of beard growth and this could be you...


----------



## andyhuggins

loving the new training mate. All sounds to be going well mate.


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Nice work there again. New routine will settle down eventually - I'm starting one tomorrow so will see how that goes too.


Cheers KJ ... hams are feeling rather sore today! Good luck with your new routine :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> loving the new training mate. All sounds to be going well mate.


Cheers !  early days yet and some tweaking will be required!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Cheers !  early days yet and some tweaking will be required!


I love tweaking! Errrrrr...ummm...cough...


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 5th Jan 2014*

*
*

*
PPL Routine 2014 - Week Two - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] to failure which was 14

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat raise/ez Curl Superset*:- 2x15 [email protected] lats [email protected] ez curls

*Notes*:- Well this is the first time I've had to do some stretching exercises before a workout as my hams and abductors were still a little fried from Friday, not that it helped very much, I found stooping to grab the oly bar quite painful so Deads were a slow progress with more stretching between each set. Managed also to twang a hamstring at one stage which was not pleasant either. However soldiered on, giving up on rep 14 of the failure set. Rest of routine relatively straightforward (other than having to bend down to pick up the DB's/ ez bar from the floor :laugh: )

I think I may review the assistance exercises for next week , perhaps drop one of the lat raise sets and introduce ordinary curls, also wondering if I'm fit enough to try chin ups again....

Next session will be Push tomorrow, then legs scheduled for Wednesday, and if my hams are still twitchy that will have to be light, or perhaps omit some of the assistances!

Another dreich day here, have some stuff to get on to ebay ... otherwise relaaaaaaaaaaaax

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> I cannot believe you've trained already and I'm just up and making my food for the week!
> 
> Thinking about buying board press boards from strengthshop.co.uk to try and improve my tricep strength so online trying to decide if it's value.


lol Not good at staying in bed ... I think getting up at 9am is late!

Not heard of press boards ... do you have a link?


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 6th Jan 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Week Two - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x50 to failure which was 13

*Military press*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press* :- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Another dreich day here, very windy and very wet! .... hams seem to have largely stopped hurting too !

Need to even out the increments in the bench sets a bit more. Upped the failure set to 50kg, and managed 13 reps before I started to wobble ... this is where a human spotter would be useful as I could have gone a bit further, but now have certain issues about dropping the oly bar onto the spotter rails given the consequences last time it happened... Am also going to try a single rep at 67.5 kg in an attempt to help get through the 65kg barrier which I'm stuck on at the moment

Military Press is frustrating, I can sail through to 40kg, but 45kg is a struggle, have already downloaded to 42.5kg before Christmas in an attempt to push through the 45 barrier... in this instance I'm not sure going heavier on one rep is going to achieve anything as form on the 45 set is iffy.

Upped the DB presses by 1kg and extended the sets to 20 reps each  .. fairly plain sailing so I might go heavier with less reps on these in future...

Waiting in for a delivery (that should have really happened on Friday or Saturday), more stuff to go on ebay and some washing and ironing to do, may trundle off shopping this afternoon as it's too wet to get stuck in to sorting out the garage .. have a pile of cardboard boxes that need to go to the tip and that's not happening in this weather... Once the garage is tidy I shall organise setting up some sort of video facility to record my workouts, I'm sure I will have slipped into some bad habits with form etc so need some critiques

Next workout will be Legs Wednesday 

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## Laurieloz

Good workout there, Gresh. Don't worry so much about your abilities...if you're anything like me and my wayward training (which you're not), there's good days and bad days.

The video could help if and when you get it set up. You would surely gain some technique advice there if you needed it:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

YES Gershwin...vids vids vids.....but...not just in your undercrackers ok?...hee heee...not that I would mind of course, I'm pretty broad minded, however...trackie bottoms at the very least...:laugh: you're doing great Gresh, don't forget my lovely, you had two broken wrists not that long ago!!! I think I need to send you some emergency gummi bears, now the question is...fluffy ones from my secret stash in the sock drawer? or straight out of the packet, and only the purple ones have been licked.....

and maybe one or two of the red ones?

errr....the odd orange and green one?

white ones are untouched...phew.....pulled that one back from the brink... :mellow: x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> YES Gershwin...vids vids vids.....but...not just in your undercrackers ok?...hee heee...not that I would mind of course, I'm pretty broad minded, however...trackie bottoms at the very least...:laugh: you're doing great Gresh, don't forget my lovely, you had two broken wrists not that long ago!!! I think I need to send you some emergency gummi bears, now the question is...fluffy ones from my secret stash in the sock drawer? or straight out of the packet, and only the purple ones have been licked.....
> 
> and maybe one or two of the red ones?
> 
> errr....the odd orange and green one?
> 
> white ones are untouched...phew.....pulled that one back from the brink... :mellow: x


lol I'll pass on the gummi bears thank you!

and don'rt worry winter wear is very old trackie bottoms, and summer is shorts .................


----------



## 25434

KJW said:


> Get a room!


wut? I think no would be the correct answer there.....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> wut? I think no would be the correct answer there.....


Quite!


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...have a good 'un...its been hammering down here all night and the gales are blowing like anything........take care up there, stay warm...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie...have a good 'un...its been hammering down here all night and the gales are blowing like anything........take care up there, stay warm...x


Ah that's because we have sent the rain down south, blue skies here though still windy.. 

Morning btw, hope your day is good too! x


----------



## mark_star

looks like you're really getting to grips with the PPL now Greshie, good stuff


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> looks like you're really getting to grips with the PPL now Greshie, good stuff


Yes the structure of the routine suits my working patterns, just need to fine tine some of the content and then go for it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 8th January 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Week Two - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x65 to failure which was 20

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges/Calves Superset* :- [email protected](calves) [email protected](Lunges) [email protected](calves) [email protected](lunges)

*bw Bulgarian Squat*s:- 2x20

*calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- woke up with a bit of a headache this morning so wasn't feeling very energised to begin with. Have spaced out the squat sets more evenly but the drop set is still too light ... so next week will definitely up to 80kg. Am going to change the superset as splitting the Calf Raise sets isn't working, even though I have increased the weights on the dumbells to 10.3 each, it might make more sense to superset the Lunges with the bulgarian squats, such a combination will be "interesting" to attempt anyway!

On other news I have ordered a cheapie second hand camcorder from eBay so all I have to do now is get the garage sorted and work out the best filming positions

Have the alarm man coming later today to service the alarm, have shopping to do and some washing ... will get stuck into the garage as well and get at least some of that cardboard to the tip!

Next workout session will be Sunday/Mon/Tues as these are my days off next week, then I am working seven days in a row with Sunday off (my boss is on holiday) so am going to devise a light workout I can do in the evenings after work, with the aim of being able to use it again when I'm covering the shop full time etc ... at the moment not sure whether to just stick to the main lifts or do a truncated version of the current format with fewer sets and lighter weights....

and we have a sunny day here for a change 

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## Laurieloz

Excellent mate.

Some good planning there, and you're really knocking out those sessions at the moment:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:
 

> Excellent mate.
> 
> Some good planning there, and you're really knocking out those sessions at the moment:thumbup1:


Got a lot of lost time to make up for Loz, I'm no bigger now than I was at the start of last year, though one saving grace I don't seem to have lost any muscle since last March and at 56 I'm also in very good shape compared with most of my peers............


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Got a lot of lost time to make up for Loz, I'm no bigger now than I was at the start of last year, though one saving grace I don't seem to have lost any muscle since last March and at 56 I'm also in very good shape compared with most of my peers............


It's not all about size, Greshie.

I think you've done extremely well.

You're consistent with your training and considering you broke both your wrists I think you've done very well indeed! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> It's not all about size, Greshie.
> 
> I think you've done extremely well.
> 
> You're consistent with your training and considering you broke both your wrists I think you've done very well indeed! :thumb:


That's very true ... but it would be nice to have something more to show for all the effort I put in!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> That's very true ... but it would be nice to have something more to show for all the effort I put in!


There's a chap at my gym called Steve who's about 62. He's as skinny as a rake, he's amazingly fit and doesn't do any weights.

He goes to all the classes including boxercise, body pump and spinning.

He lives alone, at the gym twice a day seven days a week and is much, much fitter than I am.

I have often thought of going down that road myself if I find weight training is too much for me. Trouble is I've always used weights and I'm not the right build and don't have the energy for doing what he does.

At our age, Gresh, it's keeping fit that counts. True, we all would wish for more bulk, I'm the same. Even the biggest bodybuilder is never satisfied!

Trust me. Enjoy your training. It's a fine balancing act is bodybuilding and can be very frustrating. God knows how many times I've changed my routine. I'm no bigger!

Keep at what you're doing. You're doing well


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> There's a chap at my gym called Steve who's about 62. He's as skinny as a rake, he's amazingly fit and doesn't do any weights.
> 
> He goes to all the classes including boxercise, body pump and spinning.
> 
> He lives alone, at the gym twice a day seven days a week and is much, much fitter than I am.
> 
> I have often thought of going down that road myself if I find weight training is too much for me. Trouble is I've always used weights and I'm not the right build and don't have the energy for doing what he does.
> 
> At our age, Gresh, it's keeping fit that counts. True, we all would wish for more bulk, I'm the same. Even the biggest bodybuilder is never satisfied!
> 
> Trust me. Enjoy your training. It's a fine balancing act is bodybuilding and can be very frustrating. God knows how many times I've changed my routine. I'm no bigger!
> 
> Keep at what you're doing. You're doing well


True, true!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> That's very true ... but it would be nice to have something more to show for all the effort I put in!


I understand what you are saying Greshie....but you must know that your body feels tighter than it did before you started all this right? And also that you are doing your body good by being so consistent.....it does all help and besides that...I think you're fab...so shurrup! 

And to any cheeky wotsits reading this...NO we won't get a room.....:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Morning moi dear Gershwinium...how are ye today? have anugg (((((((((((o))))))))))).....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning moi dear Gershwinium...how are ye today? have anugg (((((((((((o))))))))))).....


Morning Flubbsieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee just havin me breakers before toddling off to work .............

Hope your day is good xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Morning Flubbsieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee just havin me breakers before toddling off to work .............
> 
> Hope your day is good xxxxxxxxxx


  well, no work has turned for me today, but had a good days work yesterday...and I've planned a load of things to keep myself busy today...don't quite know how I manage to fit work in sometimes..hahaha....laters Gresh..x


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Have a good one. For all the weights I lift the bulking is very slow in progressing. Meh.


I can echo that sentiment!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> well, no work has turned for me today, but had a good days work yesterday...and I've planned a load of things to keep myself busy today...don't quite know how I manage to fit work in sometimes..hahaha....laters Gresh..x


Yes I plan my days off too ... but then I'm a lists kinda person................


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Yes I plan my days off too ... but then I'm a lists kinda person................


me too, I just plain forget what I'm supposed to be doing and then go off on a tangent and then realise I didn't do anything I was supposed to have..hahaha..


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie..how you doing? X happy Sunday to ya...


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 12th Jan *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Week Three day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1xfailure at 80 which was 14

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez Curls*:- 1x15 1x11 @24.9

*bb Curls/bb lat raise superset*:- [email protected] (curls) [email protected] (lats) [email protected] (curls) [email protected] ( lats) [email protected] (curls) [email protected] (lats)

*Notes*:- Tend to lose a bit of drive on the 100kg deads set which I need to sort. Gave in at 14 reps on the failure set as I had run out of energy, but the failure set has been upped by 5kg. Still struggle on the last set of the pulldowns, may download to 42.5 next time and see if that makes any difference. Upped the weight on the ez bar and combined the lateral raises and bb curls into a superset with mixed success ... these were really two supersets split 4/2 and the lats were dreadful, 10.3 is really too heavy but switching weights between sets would defeat the object slightly.

I now only have two days off this week (today and tomorrow) so the legs session will be tomorrow and the push session will either be later today or tomorrow too. This is the advantage of doing a PPL routine in that you can do two sessions in a day if necessary as different body parts are exercised. Then next Sunday is the only day off between this Tuesday and a week on Thursday so today I am going to construct a simpler PPL 5/3/1 routine I can do in the evenings after work with the idea that this routine can be pulled out on future occasions when I need to cover holidays etc.

Very frosty morning here today ... leisurely breakfast then off to Homebase and Dunelm Mill for a few bits ... Push routine later this afternoon, and roast chicken for tea 

Have a good day all and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie..how you doing? X happy Sunday to ya...


Morning Flubsie ... am fine ta ! breakers shortly then will wait for the frost to go off the car before trundling off shopping

Hope you are well and enjoying your Sunday  x


----------



## Mingster

Frosty round these parts this morning too.

I'm always envious that you manage to get your training done and dusted so early mate I'm just not a morning person lol...


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Frosty round these parts this morning too.
> 
> I'm always envious that you manage to get your training done and dusted so early mate I'm just not a morning person lol...


It's pretty commendable actually.

But then @Greshie doesn't have to get ready and drive to a gym. He just walks into a different room!


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> It's pretty commendable actually.
> 
> But then @Greshie doesn't have to get ready and drive to a gym. He just walks into a different room!


Same with me tbf. I need at least 3 meals inside me before I even look at a weight


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Same with me tbf. I need at least 3 meals inside me before I even look at a weight


Three meals?! I wouldn't be able to move, never mind train!

Usually a quick peanut butter and jam sandwich and a strong black coffee to make me hyper and then a mid-afternoon sesh.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Same with me tbf. I need at least 3 meals inside me before I even look at a weight





Laurieloz said:


> Three meals?! I wouldn't be able to move, never mind train!
> 
> Usually a quick peanut butter and jam sandwich and a strong black coffee to make me hyper and then a mid-afternoon sesh.


Ah I generally like to get my sessions done and dusted before I do anything else, though some mornings I am perkier than others!

My pre-workout these days is a banana, a mug of Rocket Fuel coffee made with half milk (to make it palatable) and a boost bar... then shower , a protein flapjack whilst I'm writing up and then breakfast asap afterwards....


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> Three meals?! I wouldn't be able to move, never mind train!
> 
> Usually a quick peanut butter and jam sandwich and a strong black coffee to make me hyper and then a mid-afternoon sesh.


You have to eat. It's the most important part.


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> You have to eat. It's the most important part.


With me working nights, I have a couple of big chicken meals at work.

Before bed I'll have a bowl of porridge and gym after the sarnie in the afternoon.

After the gym it's a late afternoon bowl of pasta and then tea about 5.

It's juggling things around being a night worker


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> With me working nights, I have a couple of big chicken meals at work.
> 
> Before bed I'll have a bowl of porridge and gym after the sarnie in the afternoon.
> 
> After the gym it's a late afternoon bowl of pasta and then tea about 5.
> 
> It's juggling things around being a night worker


I find the best thing about working nights is that you can avoid any rubbish in your diet much easier. If I don't take it in with me I can't eat it lol. Though I must confess to the occasional 3am bar of chocolate to keep me going


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> I find the best thing about working nights is that you can avoid any rubbish in your diet much easier. If I don't take it in with me I can't eat it lol. Though I must confess to the occasional 3am bar of chocolate to keep me going


I always eat a Boost bar or Double Decker just before work. Tides me over until first break! 

Sorry Greshie, we're taking over your journal.

"Don't mind me", he says:whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I find the best thing about working nights is that you can avoid any rubbish in your diet much easier. If I don't take it in with me I can't eat it lol. Though I must confess to the occasional 3am bar of chocolate to keep me going


At work we have a tin of biscuits and chocolates .... which I tend to pick on mid morning and afternoon to keep me going....


----------



## Northern Lass

Naughty 

Good workout :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Biscuits hey Gershwin? Hee hee.....busted! :blink:

I have workout stuff in my garage in case I can't make the gym, but just cos it's round the corner, don't mean it's easier to get...the mind can be very powerful at times....lol....if it says no.....it says no......

Or is that just me? Prolly....


----------



## Laurieloz

Sorry Greshie. All this talk of eating and I neglected your actual workout today! 

It is difficult trying to organise your training routine around work.

Perhaps you have the right idea with the two sessions on your 'off' days. That's good.

Maybe a less intensive session each night could be carried out instead?

Good workout today mate:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Biscuits hey Gershwin? Hee hee.....busted! :blink:
> 
> I have workout stuff in my garage in case I can't make the gym, but just cos it's round the corner, don't mean it's easier to get...the mind can be very powerful at times....lol....if it says no.....it says no......
> 
> Or is that just me? Prolly....


Yep deffo you ! I find it very easy to fall out of bed and into my gym kit, then stagger into the kitchen to get the kettle on ......................


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Nice work again. Cold here too but not as icy as it was forecast.


Wasn't forecast a frost here overnight ... but it went down to -2  and because it wasn't forecast I never put the storage heating up! :cursing:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 12th Jan 2014*

*
*

*
PPL Week Three - Session Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x? to failure which was 10 [email protected]

*Military press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press* [email protected]

*Decline DB Press* [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Second mug of rocket fuel and second boost bar of the day. Confusedr'us over the drop and failure sets on Bench, I think the drop set was 55 and the failure set was 50, but my notes don't make sense, only managed 10 reps whatever the weight before I started to wobble badly. Added a single rep at 67.5 to the end. Military Press final set was much easier than usual, and the DB incline/declines were straightforward, could really up the weight a bit on these I think.

Really concentrated on form this afternoon.

Have devised a PPL 5/3/1 cut down routine for later in the week, this will be a bit suck it and see to begin with...

Tomorrow morning will be the final full session for this week - Legs

Got everything done I needed to do today and had a little snooze this afternoon. It has been very raw outside, temperature struggling to get above 2 degrees. Have a roast chicken and veg in the oven and apple crumble for afters  lovely smell permeating the house :drool:


----------



## Laurieloz

Sounds good this Greshie


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 13th January 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Week Three - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x80 to failure which was 20

*Good mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Bw Bulg squats/DB lunges superset*:- 1x20 [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x20

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Chin ups* &* pull ups* 1x5 each * dips* 1x5 

*Notes*:- continued to concentrate on form this morning, going nice and low on the squats on all sets although the 100kg was probably just below parallel. Gave in at 20 on the failure set as had run out of energy rather than my legs giving in.. looks like I'm going to have to either rethink this part of the routine or up the weight further. Felt nice and controlled on the Good Mornings, and I think I bowed nice and low most of the time just bending my knees slightly.

The superset wasn't much of a superset as by the end of the set of lunges I was whacked and had to rest, hence two subsequent separate sets for each.

You will also notice I had a play with Dips, chins and pull ups and am happy to say I felt no adverse effects doing any of them, so they will be gradually re-introduced into the other days.

Turned into another lovely day here, just below freezing, have washing and housework to do and not much else planned, have to wait around for Hermes to collect the stuff I sold on ebay last night, and have a few more bits and pieces to put on ebay.....

My new 'lite' 5/3/1 workout will probably be Thursday/Saturday/Monday evenings with the normal routine restarting a week on Thursday.

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## Laurieloz

Nice workout Greshie.

Hope you the changes in your routine work out well for you.

Good news on the dips, etc. too


----------



## 25434

Hello greshie...dips are pretty hard on the wrists...made me feel a bit wincy reading that you did some of them....I know you wouldn't do anything to hurt yourself, but...sighhh...I can't help asking....your wrists were okay doing those? no ickle prickles and achey stuff? xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello greshie...dips are pretty hard on the wrists...made me feel a bit wincy reading that you did some of them....I know you wouldn't do anything to hurt yourself, but...sighhh...I can't help asking....your wrists were okay doing those? no ickle prickles and achey stuff? xx


No Flubs, no ickle prickles or achey stuff at all ! mind you I only did 5 reps ...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> No [Redacted], no ickle prickles or achey stuff at all ! mind you I only did 5 reps ...


I'm glad to hear this, sorry to ask...just trying to look after you....cough.....as a t'internet bud.... 

Of course it would help if I did actually know what I was talking about but top marks for trying? Hurrr hurrr....cc

I just had a massive bowl of home made carrot and coriander soup....noice! Feeling smug and errmmmm....really full! Greedy mare...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I'm glad to hear this, sorry to ask...just trying to look after you....cough.....as a t'internet bud....
> 
> Of course it would help if I did actually know what I was talking about but top marks for trying? Hurrr hurrr....cc
> 
> I just had a massive bowl of home made carrot and coriander soup....noice! Feeling smug and errmmmm....really full! Greedy mare...


Chicken and asparagus risotto for me


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Chicken and asparagus risotto for me


Phwoooaarrrrr...I love risotto.....yummmeeeeeee......you win...x


----------



## Northern Lass

Good workout Gresh  . Looking forward to seeing your 531 workouts


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm going mate.

I wish you all the best in your training and everything you do.

You've been a great guy to know. So long mate


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 15th January 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - lite variation - Day one*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 85 which was 10

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat raises*:- 2x15 @10.3

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- A day earlier than I intended but I decided to drag myself out of my chair at 9pm after watching Restoration Man and get lifting... this is PPL lite designed for after work situations...

Deads were fine, could have squeezed a few more reps on the failure set possibly but was running out of steam!. Pulldowns as per normal routine. Also ran out of steam on the second set of the ez curls but then sailed through the lat raises (relatively speaking) and the DB curls.

Quite pleased with this effort, especially since it's been quite a tough day at work and I came home feeling shattered. May do day two tomorrow evening ...

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evenings


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 15th January 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - lite variation - Day one*
> 
> *Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 85 which was 10
> 
> *Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *ez curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Lat raises*:- 2x15 @10.3
> 
> *DB Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- A day earlier than I intended but I decided to drag myself out of my chair at 9pm after watching Restoration Man and get lifting... this is PPL lite designed for after work situations...
> 
> Deads were fine, could have squeezed a few more reps on the failure set possibly but was running out of steam!. Pulldowns as per normal routine. Also ran out of steam on the second set of the ez curls but then sailed through the lat raises (relatively speaking) and the DB curls.
> 
> Quite pleased with this effort, especially since it's been quite a tough day at work and I came home feeling shattered. May do day two tomorrow evening ...
> 
> Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evenings


Good for you @Greshie for a late session


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Good for you @Greshie for a late session


Yep just shows us oldies can do it! (though I'm feeling a bit fcukayed now ! )


----------



## Mingster

Good work mate. Impressive stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good work mate. Impressive stuff:thumbup1:





DiggyV said:


> :thumb:


Cheers guys .... tonight's session below


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 16th Jan 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Lite Variation - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 50 which was 14

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Slightly earlier this evening as no property porn to watch on TV, I was also more rested, possibly because although the day was tiring it wasn't quite so strenuous as yesterday, therefore most of the session felt good. The failure sets are more wobble sets rather than abject failure, I still have issues about having to drop the bar, as I've said before this is where a training partner or spotter would be useful.

Assistances were a breeze through really.

As with all my training recently I'm really trying to concentrate on form.

Legs will be interesting ... am doing those on Saturday night I think (so I can lay in on Sunday) as they will be tired from being on my feet all day, however this has been taken into account when structuring the 'lite' session.

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## andyhuggins

Another good workout mate


----------



## Northern Lass

Liking the 531 routine gresh


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 17th Jan 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Lite Variation - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 80 which was 20

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x20

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- ok ok I know it's not Saturday night, but it was either do the workout or go to Tesco's and the workout won (which means it'll be Tesco's tomorrow night after work ! )

This was the hardest of the 'lite' sessions though again concentrated on form. Struggled somewhat towards the end of the 'failure' set , but was determined to do the 20 reps. Last set of the Good mornings was heavy, and had to force myself to do the second set of Lunges... just tired more than my body or muscles (what there is of them) screaming...

Anyway now I have tomorrow night off for a wonder 'round Tesco's, still debating when and what for next week's sessions, working Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday so am thinking another lite session Sunday/Monday/Tuesday evenings, then normal PPL sessions resume Thursday/Friday and sometime on Sunday...

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Friday 17th Jan 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Lite Variation - Day Three - Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 80 which was 20
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Bw Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x20
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- ok ok I know it's not Saturday night, but it was either do the workout or go to Tesco's and the workout won (which means it'll be Tesco's tomorrow night after work ! )
> 
> This was the hardest of the 'lite' sessions though again concentrated on form. Struggled somewhat towards the end of the 'failure' set , but was determined to do the 20 reps. Last set of the Good mornings was heavy, and had to force myself to do the second set of Lunges... just tired more than my body or muscles (what there is of them) screaming...
> 
> Anyway now I have tomorrow night off for a wonder 'round Tesco's, still debating when and what for next week's sessions, working Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday so am thinking another lite session Sunday/Monday/Tuesday evenings, then normal PPL sessions resume Thursday/Friday and sometime on Sunday...
> 
> Anyway thanks for reading and have a good weekend


smart move ditching telco's for training Gresh. Do you do the same p/p/l every week or do you make it up as you go along?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> smart move ditching telco's for training Gresh. Do you do the same p/p/l every week or do you make it up as you go along?


I Never make anything up as I go along Roy .... The routines are planned on a spreadsheet and I print out a copy at the start of each week, and stick fairly rigidly to it, though I do change the assistance exercises every now and again, but the big lifts are constant.; And obviously the days I can train vary.

What you've commented on is the lite routine I devised especially for when I have to train after work rather than on my days off and is in the 5/3/1 format for the main lifts whereas the full PPL routine is 5x5 on the main lifts.

I think having a set training plan provides structure and discipline, as does keeping a journal (but you've realised that already!)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Cheers Gresh. A man with a plan!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 19th Jan 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Lite variation - week two - Day One*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 85 which was 9

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- 1x12 1x15 @ 24.9

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*bw chins* :- 1x20

*bw pulls*:- 1x12

*Notes*:- Deads felt a bit heavier this afternoon than they did last week. Pulldowns were fine although the 45kg set is always a bit of a struggle. Managed to get a few more reps out of the ez curls and the first set of lat raises were far better than the second set. Added a set of chins and pulls to the end, these could have been better.......

Bench tomorrow evening then legs Tuesday evening. I shall rest Wednesday/Thursday and then revert to my normal PPL routine Friday/Sunday/Tuesday hopefully, although I might be having a friend coming to stay over Friday/Saturday night which might change this plan slightly as he wants to train with me, and I'm not sure when he last picked up a dumbbell !

The camcorder arrived last week so it is my intention to finish tidying the garage Thurs/Friday this coming week , then all I need to do is work out how to use the thing, upload and edit the results, and videoing can commence !

Quite a decent day here now, not that I shall be going very far, water being boosted ready for a bath, then an afternoon snooze, steak and kidney pie for tea and get some more stuff on ebay...................

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day and thanks for reading!


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome workout gresh :thumbup:

If you need help with camcorder or editing let me know I will try to help anyway I can


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Awesome workout gresh :thumbup:
> 
> If you need help with camcorder or editing let me know I will try to help anyway I can


cheers Vicky ... it will be with the editing and soundtrack that I will struggle !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> cheers Vicky ... it will be with the editing and soundtrack that I will struggle !


well I'm an editor, so if you've got any questions...


----------



## Greshie

*Monday January 20th 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Lite Variation - Week two - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1to [email protected] which was 18

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Dips*:- 1x10 bw

*Notes*:- Despite a somewhat wearing day at work, charged through tonight's lite workout, as you can see on bench did 2 sets of 3 reps ( cos I wanted to) and then added one rep at 70 kg on the end at the spur of the moment, it wasn't the best rep I've ever done but equals my previous PB on bench so i was rather chuffed.

All else was fine, reckon I could add a bit of weight to the DB presses... Military Press still a struggle at 45kg.

Added a set of 10 rep dips to the end but unlike the test session last week these were not comfortable on my right wrist.

Next session is legs tomorrow night... 

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evening !


----------



## mark_star

you've got some excellent sessions going on at the mo Greshie


----------



## Mingster

Looking good mate. You seem to be getting more sessions in these days? Looks like it's working and may well be what your body needs. Just keep an eye on your recovery and maybe add a snack or a shake to keep things progressing smoothly. Great stuff. Love the way you approach your training:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Looking good mate. You seem to be getting more sessions in these days? Looks like it's working and may well be what your body needs. Just keep an eye on your recovery and maybe add a snack or a shake to keep things progressing smoothly. Great stuff. Love the way you approach your training:thumbup1:


Yes I am getting more sessions in, perhaps switching between the normal and the lite routines is a good thing for me to do, especially as I seem to be coping well with the lite sessions after work. Am aware though about recovery which is why I shall probably have Thursday off (I'm not working) and then start the next normal 5x5 session on Friday. Also having a shake after the evening training sessions and otherwise trying to eat a bit more than I usually do. Will be starting a course of Dbol in addition to my test in a week or so time so want to make sure I'm getting the most from it, have also upped my test intake a wee bit, which is possibly giving me more energy and drive ...


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 21st January 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Lite Variation - Week Two - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 x 80 to failure which was 20

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises* :- [email protected]

*Lunge*s:- [email protected], *bw Bulgarians*:- 1x20,* Lunges*:- [email protected], *bw Bulgarians*:- 1x20

*High Pulls* [email protected]

*Notes:*- This is turning into a 5/3/3/1 routine as I decided to do another couple of 100kg squats on the spur of the moment and then decided to up the weight by another 5kg for a single rep. The failure set became a widow maker set.... All the assistances were fine . Added an attempt at High Pulls courtesy of @Mingster but I think I need to work on those a little, and even at 40kg they hurt my hands a little.

Next session will be a full routine starting on Friday/Sunday (at some point) then Tuesday...

My aim is to clear the garage on Thursday/Friday and tidy it ready for video sessions

Enjoy the rest of your evening and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

I'm practising the High Pull form free hand most days just around the house mate There's loads of technique involved in what seems, at first appearance, to be a straightforward lift. Maybe try it using just the bar or even a broom handle...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I'm practising the High Pull form free hand most days just around the house mate There's loads of technique involved in what seems, at first appearance, to be a straightforward lift. Maybe try it using just the bar or even a broom handle...


Yes it's definitely not quite as easy as it looks!


----------



## Northern Lass

Good session:thumbup: waiting for videos though


----------



## DiggyV

over the 100Kg is such a great psychological step mate. Its worth adding the washers, just so you can tell yourself you've done it! you'll find next time that they are easier as well, as your head will know you can do them.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice going Gresh


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 24th Jan 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 week 6 - Full Routine - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 80 which was 10

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez curls*:- [email protected]

*Chins* - :1x15 bw

*Pulls* :- 1x12 bw

*BB Curls/lat raise superset*:- [email protected] each

*Chins*:- 1x14

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Back to the normal 5x5 routine this morning with some experimentation on the assistance exercises, all of which has given me food for thought.

The first thing I noticed is I found the 100kg Deads set much easier than the last time I did the full 5x5, form was much better at the top of the lift, and I wasn't losing grip on the bar. The failure set failed because my arms were giving in rather than anything else.............

Pulldowns last set as hard as always

Played around with the rest of the assistances decreasing the curls and lat raise sets to add chins/pulls and high pulls.... I've got the hang of the high pulls a bit better though I must remember to make sure my elbows are higher than the bar at the top of the lift and keep it explosive ....

Anyway going back to the dead sets, I'm wondering if the two 'lite' workouts have helped with these so I'm now considering alternating between 5x5 and 5/3/1, and mixing the assistances between the two, so say on the 5x5 doing pulldowns, chins, ez curls, then on the 5/3/1 doing pulldowns bb curls/lat raises pulls ... The high Pulls can fit in anywhere really though they are a pull rather than a push, I'll decide where to put them once I've perfected the technique a bit more!. I also need to workout how to fail properly on the failure sets... psychology and higher weight I suspect

Was going to clear out the garage today but am going out in a while to look at an Edwardian table thatthe buyers of something I sold on ebay thought may be suitable for my hallway when they came round to collect , and then I'm going out to lunch ... so garage is now planned for tomorrow...

I have a friend staying over tomorrow night which means that 5x5 day two will now be sometime on Sunday unless of course I decide to do the session tomorrow morning, the latter option might be preferable as my mate wants to train with me Sunday morning and given I doubt he has picked a dumbbell up in years and probably doesn't know what an oly bar is I may have to devise something very simple ... perhaps a few very light Deads/bench/squats and some curls... just a warm up for me and knacker him  .... I certainly don't want him interrupting my set routine!

Whatever happens over the weekend legs will be Tuesday ... then perhaps another lite routine Thurs/Fri/Sat ... we shall see!

shower/breakfast then off out

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Friday 24th Jan 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - 2014 week 6 - Full Routine - Day One - Pull*
> 
> *Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 80 which was 10
> 
> *Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *ez curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Chins* - :1x15 bw
> 
> *Pulls* :- 1x12 bw
> 
> *BB Curls/lat raise superset*:- [email protected] each
> 
> *Chins*:- 1x14
> 
> *High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Back to the normal 5x5 routine this morning with some experimentation on the assistance exercises, all of which has given me food for thought.
> 
> The first thing I noticed is I found the 100kg Deads set much easier than the last time I did the full 5x5, form was much better at the top of the lift, and I wasn't losing grip on the bar. The failure set failed because my arms were giving in rather than anything else.............
> 
> Pulldowns last set as hard as always
> 
> Played around with the rest of the assistances decreasing the curls and lat raise sets to add chins/pulls and high pulls.... I've got the hang of the high pulls a bit better though I must remember to make sure my elbows are higher than the bar at the top of the lift and keep it explosive ....
> 
> Anyway going back to the dead sets, I'm wondering if the two 'lite' workouts have helped with these so I'm now considering alternating between 5x5 and 5/3/1, and mixing the assistances between the two, so say on the 5x5 doing pulldowns, chins, ez curls, then on the 5/3/1 doing pulldowns bb curls/lat raises pulls ... The high Pulls can fit in anywhere really though they are a pull rather than a push, I'll decide where to put them once I've perfected the technique a bit more!. I also need to workout how to fail properly on the failure sets... psychology and higher weight I suspect
> 
> Was going to clear out the garage today but am going out in a while to look at an Edwardian table thatthe buyers of something I sold on ebay thought may be suitable for my hallway when they came round to collect , and then I'm going out to lunch ... so garage is now planned for tomorrow...
> 
> I have a friend staying over tomorrow night which means that 5x5 day two will now be sometime on Sunday unless of course I decide to do the session tomorrow morning, the latter option might be preferable as my mate wants to train with me Sunday morning and given I doubt he has picked a dumbbell up in years and probably doesn't know what an oly bar is I may have to devise something very simple ... perhaps a few very light Deads/bench/squats and some curls... *just a warm up for me and knacker him*  * .... I certainly don't want him interrupting my set routine!*
> 
> Whatever happens over the weekend legs will be Tuesday ... then perhaps another lite routine Thurs/Fri/Sat ... we shall see!
> 
> shower/breakfast then off out
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


Greshie, I thought you where a sweetie not a blue meanie. Here's your chance to share your knowledge and guide another:smartass:

just, as you say, don't let him interrupt your routine.


----------



## Tasty

All looking good Gresh!


----------



## Mingster

Great stuff mate. Always thinking about where your workouts can be improved can only be a good thing. The lite sessions are clearly helping you iron out form issues. Once a week training isn't ideal to work on form as there is a massive gap between doing the actual exercise. This is good for recovery but not so good for imprinting the movement 'pathways' into your technique. Repetition is key with this. Also the drop style sets will, in time, bump up your 1rm lifts. I bet, after training like this for 6/8 weeks, your 1rm lifts will have increased by 10% no bother:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome session hun.. have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Great stuff mate. Always thinking about where your workouts can be improved can only be a good thing. The lite sessions are clearly helping you iron out form issues. Once a week training isn't ideal to work on form as there is a massive gap between doing the actual exercise. This is good for recovery but not so good for imprinting the movement 'pathways' into your technique. Repetition is key with this. Also the drop style sets will, in time, bump up your 1rm lifts. I bet, after training like this for 6/8 weeks, your 1rm lifts will have increased by 10% no bother:thumbup1:


Yes after the derailment last year, my overall physical health again reflects my mojo and focus.

It's finding out what works isn't it, as everyone is different, and this does take time because for the first couple of years training I reckon you are just finding your way, its a bit like learning to read. Its also learning what can be done with the equipment available; I'd never come across High Pulls until I saw them in your journal.

These 'lite' sessions, which were originally devised from the need to train in the evening after work, have been illuminating, and has motivated me to increase the frequency of training, though it certainly wont be six consecutive days a week as some people seem to do, and I do need to build in recovery...

More focused on diet too....


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like things are going really well @Greshie Good going mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like things are going really well @Greshie Good going mate.


cheers Andy !


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 25th January 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Week 6 - Full Session - Day Two - Push*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 50 which was 17 [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- 2x10

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another good session overall. Bench was easy to get into, was pushing myself to fail on the failure set and then realised the safety bar was just one hole too low so stopped at a wobbly 17th rep. Did 1rm at 70kg to compensate though!. Military Press seemed a bit easier though last set wobbled towards the end. Upped the weight slightly on the incline/declines... last set of the inclines was tough towards the end, but am still finding the declines quite straightforward so I think will have to up the weight on those....

The dips were not comfortable on my right hand, hence only ten reps each.

Did the high pulls again. have a bit of an issue in that I'm having to use the sprocket thingys that hold the barbell so am careful not to hit the power cage frame on the lift up however I seem to be better on the heavier sets, the last two felt quite good though I'm not sure it's hitting the areas it's supposed to (or at least I'm not feeling it there!) but I am being explosive on the lift.

Shower shave and breakfast shortly, then am going to start the long awaited garage tidy up!

Mate is due round later this afternoon, we are going to have fish and chips for tea and I've told him to bring some old trackie bottoms, trainers, Tee and fleece for tomorrow's workout ... he's going to get some deads, bench, and squats to do with a few db curls ...... all very light ... (ish  )

Depending what happens tomorrow morning, my legs session might be later in the day or be left until Tuesday

Hope everyone has a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

You be careful with those spotters mate. We don't want any more wrist incidents!! I would suggest marking your cage with a pen or tape at the correct heights for the spotters for squats and bench so it becomes easy to pop them in the right place every time.

Have a great weekend and give your mate a workout to remember


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You be careful with those spotters mate. We don't want any more wrist incidents!! I would suggest marking your cage with a pen or tape at the correct heights for the spotters for squats and bench so it becomes easy to pop them in the right place every time.
> 
> Have a great weekend and give your mate a workout to remember


Exactly

Tape is a good idea I think, I have pencil marks but grey on grey isn't the best idea perhaps


----------



## Northern Lass

Yes def sort your spotters out...we don't want anymore accidents.

But other than that another good workout and I hope you have lovely weekend with your friend and enjoy fish and chips:cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> You be careful with those spotters mate. We don't want any more wrist incidents!! I would suggest marking your cage with a pen or tape at the correct heights for the spotters for squats and bench so it becomes easy to pop them in the right place every time.
> 
> Have a great weekend and give your mate a workout to remember


I do this, I mark the cage with a felt pen. I found that tape will get pulled off when you adjust the settings


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I do this, I mark the cage with a felt pen. I found that tape will get pulled off when you adjust the settings


Mine is marked in the correct places by the fact that all the paint has worn off in those areas lol...


----------



## Greshie

Weekend has been cancelled as my mate is having gearbox trouble  .... so may be legs tomorrow after all...

and Garage is half tidied


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Weekend has been cancelled as my mate is having gearbox trouble  .... so may be legs tomorrow after all...
> 
> and Garage is half tidied


that's a shame. Is 'gearbox' as metaphor for something?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's a shame. Is 'gearbox' as metaphor for something?


 I think it's a metaphor for he changed his mind, though he says he thinks it's a sensor which hopefully will be fixed for next weekend .... we shall see


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Weekend has been cancelled as my mate is having gearbox trouble  .... so may be legs tomorrow after all...
> 
> and Garage is half tidied


This garage is taking a lot of tidying 

I'm looking forward to seeing your videos.. I mean workout ones


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> This garage is taking a lot of tidying
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your videos.. I mean workout ones


Yes because it's full of those man things that might come in useful at some stage like bits of wood, half used pots of paint etc that actually wont ever be used, as well as tools, garden equipment, rubbish destined for the tip (when it stops raining - though I've managed to decant quite a bit of it into the wheelie bin over the last few weeks) as well as all the gym equipment.... Today I intend to go through the 'stuffthatmightcomeinusefulonedaynever' and tidy the shelves and cupboards ....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 26th January 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Week 6 - Full Session - Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 82.5 which was 20

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 1x20

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarians*:- !x20

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Just as well there are no stairs in my gaff because after the second set of lunges I was staggering. Again concentrated on form this morning ( and made sure the safety rails were at the correct height) though still managed to do 20 reps on the 'failure' set before giving in...

Tried to squeeze as much out of every rep as possible, though the calves got a bit shaky at times, I have the bad habit of bouncing at the bottom of the rep so try to make sure I pause and then push back up.

The last set of the Bulgarians took some effort to start, but once I got going I think my legs were so numb they didn't feel anything until the last few reps.

Did a few more High Pulls, think I have got a technique that seems to work, felt the higher weights a little (especially in my hamstrings) so will probably add these to my push day going for starting sets of 30/35/40

Next session will be PPL 'lite' starting on Tuesday I think.

Once I've showered and breakfasted (assuming I can get myself up off this chair :laugh: ) will continue to sort out the garage ... and maybe make a video ... :thumbup1:

Also some stuff to go on ebay later today....

Completely foul outside, blowing a gale and p1ssing down!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

So here we are.... sorry about the sea sickness and ums and ahs on the narrative ... but it is my first attempt ever at doing a vid!


----------



## Northern Lass

Oh that voice... you have a lovely voice :wub:


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Oh that voice... you have a lovely voice :wub:


Cheers do you think so ? ... it always sounds a bit harsh to me .... and I can hear the Hertfordshire local accent still in some of the inflections; I thought I'd managed to lose that in Secondary School!



KJW said:


> Nice space you got there. You sound different to how I imagined also.


Thank you ! it is a good space overall..... wondered how you imagined me ... I wasn't brought up in Scotland so don't have an accent ...


----------



## Northern Lass

yes very handsome voice hehe


----------



## Mingster

Epic vid mate:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Good vid mate. Nice set up you have :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You'd get voice over work Gresh!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You'd get voice over work Gresh!


lol I think I've missed my vocation in life!


----------



## biglbs

Nice video buddy....you sound like my bank manager... :cool2:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 28th January 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - 5/3/1 Lite - Week 7 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 10 [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Charles Glass style raises*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- I have done some videos, some of which I shall upload, unfortunately I struggled to get a proper panoramic view so on the deads you see the bottom half of me and not the top half, then on the curls I stood to the left of the view finder and cut half of myself off! However I did pick up a few things viewing the results though I shall see what you all have to say when I upload them. Next time I do deads I'll vid the top half of my lift  ... of course when the weather improves I'll be able to open the back door and put the camera in the garden ... then you might get a full view :laugh:

Anyway everything this morning was good given the distraction of the camcorder and setting it up etc. Did a 1 rpm at 105 on the deads at the end of the sets and also increased the weight on the failure set slightly. Pulldowns were as usual .. last set difficult. chins and pulls also became difficult as you'll see .. the second set of pulls were rubbish really. Picked up some bad form on the DB curls on the first set ... looks sloppy, so tried to tighten my elbows into my side on the second set. Not sure how I performed with the Charlie Glasses, think I need to check form on these again...

Really felt the assistance exercises this morning.

Next session will either be tomorrow night or Thursday morning...

Shower breakfast , fiddle getting the vids uploaded, then waiting for a parcel to be collected, once all that's done I'm hoping to get to the tip with some of the rubbish you all saw in the garage..........

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

Well after a struggle the first one has loaded ....

Fully unedited I'm afraid ... I managed to workout how to trim the end of the clip, but not get rid of the rubbishy bits changing plates and fannying around!

*Deads:*-






Others will follow over the day

If someone can give me some editing hints I'll be grateful!

*Pulldowns:*-

Again completely unedited and I had to laugh a the soundtrack!

Looking at the vid I need to pause at the bottom of the lift .. and the 30kg set is far too light...






Next up are the *Chins.*.. 1st set better than the second, I think I need to drop further on the downward motion






*Pulls*

Again not enough range of movement on these I think.






*Charles Glass style Raises*

Starts off ok, but form goes to pot on the second set as I fail to keep the DB's parallel with my body, partly this is a consequence of the breaks last year I suspect, but I can improve on this.






DB Curls

Apart from the fact I can't stand in front of the camcorder properly, this variation of curls is the only one I can do satisfactorily now, again the DB's are at an angle on the top of the curl and again this is a consequence of my wrist breaks last year, especially with my right hand, it's very difficult for me to lay the back of my hand flat down on a surface now. I also need to ensure my elbows are pinned to my side and I pause at the top and the bottom.






and the second set of curls ... same weight etc






and I really need to sort the music out ... this was Radio Three playing in the background!


----------



## Mingster

Good work mate. Deads are looking good. I would suggest arching your back a little and pushing your chest out to meet the pulldowns. Also try to gradually add to the range of motion with the chins/pulls.

Great effort and intensity:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good work mate. Deads are looking good. I would suggest arching your back a little and pushing your chest out to meet the pulldowns. Also try to gradually add to the range of motion with the chins/pulls.
> 
> Great effort and intensity:thumbup1:


Cheers, I'll do that with the pulldowns and chins/pulls 

take a look at the curls and raises I've now added ...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Cheers, I'll do that with the pulldowns and chins/pulls
> 
> take a look at the curls and raises I've now added ...


Laterals look good mate. I like the way your little finger is higher than your thumb at the top of the movement.

Difficult to advise with the curls as you know your wrist situation. Generally they look fine but I suspect there's a little bit of shoulder leverage creeping in to get the bells moving at the beginning of each rep. Maybe lighten the weight slightly and focus on contracting the bicep to initiate the movement.

And you need to be playing this


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Laterals look good mate. I like the way your little finger is higher than your thumb at the top of the movement.
> 
> Difficult to advise with the curls as you know your wrist situation. Generally they look fine but I suspect there's a little bit of shoulder leverage creeping in to get the bells moving at the beginning of each rep. Maybe lighten the weight slightly and focus on contracting the bicep to initiate the movement.
> 
> And you need to be playing this


Cheers 

Yep quite like the music! might dig out some Wagner too ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Excellent work!

but you want to fire your camera man mate :lol:

Ming is right about pushing your chest out to meet the pull downs, also you don't need to pull it any lower than nipple height (on your early sets you pull it down to your lap)

For Chins and pull ups I would suggest you lower yourself down until your feet touch the floor so your arms are straight. you may have to jump a bit when you then pull yourself back up to begin with.

I cheat and use an orange resistance band

so like this


----------



## Northern Lass

Loving the vids.. I agree with Mingster.. you need to arch your back a little when doing the pulldown so you can really hit those lats.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> but you want to fire your camera man mate :lol:
> 
> Ming is right about pushing your chest out to meet the pull downs, also you don't need to pull it any lower than nipple height (on your early sets you pull it down to your lap)
> 
> For Chins and pull ups I would suggest you lower yourself down until your feet touch the floor so your arms are straight. you may have to jump a bit when you then pull yourself back up to begin with.
> 
> I cheat and use an orange resistance band
> 
> so like this


Cheers BB

On the pulldowns I shall review the weights, as I said the 1st set is too easy, and I will push my chest out...

I'll also try your suggestion with the chins ... it sounds hard but it will increase range which is what I need!


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Loving the vids.. I agree with Mingster.. you need to arch your back a little when doing the pulldown so you can really hit those lats.


Yep will be doing that in future


----------



## Greshie

Very pleased with the feedback, the [email protected] cameraman was worthwhile 

Bench vids tomorrow or Thurs !


----------



## andyhuggins

loving the vids mate. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 29th January 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - 5/3/1 'Lite' Week 7 - Day two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 14 [email protected] PB











*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]






*Incline DB press*:- 1x15 1x13 @11.8






*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected] 11.8






*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]






*Notes*:- Had the sprocket things set one hole too high on the bench until the last 1x1 ... ditzy or what! otherwise everything ok and managed a 1RM of 72.5 which is a PB. and actually failed on the failure set ... which is a first for me also!

Military press got a bit awkward on the second set, I think I leant back and twinged the base of my back a little, however worked through it and now it seems ok.

Inclines and declines went smoothly and then finished off with the high pulls, still not sure I've got these right

Anyway have uploaded the vids ... don't know where the sound has gone, I updated the movie maker app and the sound disappeared when I uploaded the files from my camcorder :sad:.


----------



## Greshie

Well I've just bought a 'heavy duty' seated leg curl and extension machine off ebay for £150 ... Heaven knows where I'm going to find room for it in the garage .....

time to do some more clearing out methinks!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good work :thumbup1:

Its hard to tell and I think the wrist straps give an optical illusion that exaggerates the impression, but I think that your grip on the bench press is a bit to narrow for you.

See what others think


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome workout gresh.. I would def widen your grip it's too narrow, you look uncomfortable if that makes sense 

Very jealous about your new gym gadget


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good work :thumbup1:
> 
> Its hard to tell and I think the wrist straps give an optical illusion that exaggerates the impression, but I think that your grip on the bench press is a bit to narrow for you.
> 
> See what others think





Yumms said:


> Awesome workout gresh.. I would def widen your grip it's too narrow, you look uncomfortable if that makes sense
> 
> Very jealous about your new gym gadget


Cheers guys... It's possible the bar was set too high on most of the sets which may have made it seem my grip was too narrow however I will see what everyone else has to say and adjust my technique accordingly

@Yumms any idea why I lost the sound on my videos?

& the seated curl machine is an important addition to my ****nal .... once I can find somewhere for it ! I've been looking for a new bench with a leg curl attachment without much success then saw this .. it was one of the last ones available so snapped it up and will worry about where to put it when it arrives!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380715107150


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Cheers guys... It's possible the bar was set too high on most of the sets which may have made it seem my grip was too narrow however I will see what everyone else has to say and adjust my technique accordingly
> 
> @Yumms any idea why I lost the sound on my videos?
> 
> & the seated curl machine is an important addition to my ****nal .... once I can find somewhere for it ! I've been looking for a new bench with a leg curl attachment without much success then saw this .. it was one of the last ones available so snapped it up and will worry about where to put it when it arrives!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380715107150


On movie maker did you press the mute button on the video setting?


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> On movie maker did you press the mute button on the video setting?


Not sure ... would that effect it permanently?

Am about to do my legs session plus videos so will see what happens this morning!


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Not sure ... would that effect it permanently?
> 
> Am about to do my legs session plus videos so will see what happens this morning!


No it shouldn't see what happens when you upload a new one x


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> No it shouldn't see what happens when you upload a new one x


Right I've uploaded them and the sound is there when I play it back, but as soon as I try to edit (I want to trim some bits out though I've not been successful doing that yet!) I lose the sound and I can't get it back ... this is so frustrating ... have had to import all the files again from the camcorder!

The sound wont play at all on my laptop , yet if I play the vids on the camcorder the sound is still there , I don't understand this at all and I've not got the time to fanny about with this stupid thing at the moment so I shall do the write up and add the vids later


----------



## Tassotti

Loving the vids G.

I know you used to struggle with bench a while ago, but it has come on a long way. Good work

The grip looks fine to me. Seen people with narrower.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 30th Januuary 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 -5/3/1 'lite' week 7 day 3 - Legs*

*
*

I've given up trying to get the sound back

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure at 82.5 which was 20






*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]






*Calves*:- [email protected]

These look dreadful imo






*Lunges*:- [email protected]

Only one set videod






*bw bulgarians *:- 1x20






*Lunges* [email protected]

*bw bulgarians*:- 1x20

*Notes*: slightly distracted by trying to video the lifts this morning, and late starting too. The vids will be added once I can workout why I'm losing the sound after uploading them to my laptop.. :cursing:

Looking at the squats I don't seem to be going below parallel which is a surprise to me as I was sure I go quite deep, next time I might try to rig up the camcorder to take a side view, though this could be easier said than done... upped the 'failure' set to 82.5 same as last session and as with the last session did 20 reps before deciding that was enough...

Everything else seemed fine but I've not looked at the vids yet so time and viewing will tell.

The leg curl/extension machine is due to be delivered tomorrow so I need to clear a space for it in the garage, the max weight it can take will be 50kg which in some respects is quite light, but I'm sure I can be creative in maximising it's use and capability... All being well I should have it set up for my next legs session which is scheduled for Monday

Next 5x5 session will be Sat/Sun/Mon

The vids will probably have to wait until later today, I need to shower and breakfast, go to the tip with the remaining rubbish in the garage, pop into the shop to collect some shelves I have promised to paint this weekend and go to Tesco's

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Loving the vids G.
> 
> I know you used to struggle with bench a while ago, but it has come on a long way. Good work
> 
> The grip looks fine to me. Seen people with narrower.


Thanks Tass ... I'm very pleased I've done them (though I've yet to look at the assistances from yesterday) because they have thrown up a few issues ....


----------



## Tassotti

Can you hear sound when you play them in viewer?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Can you hear sound when you play them in viewer?


No, when I first import I can hear the sound but as soon as I try to edit the sound goes ...


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> No, when I first import I can hear the sound but as soon as I try to edit the sound goes ...


When you've done an edit, click on the volume button and see if it has muted it


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> When you've done an edit, click on the volume button and see if it has muted it


No it hasn't, I don't know what's going on.................


----------



## Mingster

Bench looks pretty good to me mate. Yes, I've seen wider grips but I wouldn't say yours is excessively narrow. If it feels comfortable to you then stick with it. Your form looks fine. It's difficult to judge your technique from a front on angle but there doesn't seem to be any major corrections to make. Add in a bit of leg drive and a bit of an arch and I'm sure you could add considerably to the weights lifted:thumbup1:

With the Military Press I would focus on driving your head through the hole created as the bar clears the top of your head. This will put your spine in a much better lifting position and enable you to lock out the reps much more easily.

Before each rep of the High Pulls nip your shoulder blades together and push your chest up. Pretend you're a Silverback Gorilla lol. Then explode the bar up dynamically whilst keeping your elbows high. You look like you're getting there with practice. Although it looks simple this is quite a technical lifts and won't be mastered easily.

All in all great stuff:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Bench looks pretty good to me mate. Yes, I've seen wider grips but I wouldn't say yours is excessively narrow. If it feels comfortable to you then stick with it. Your form looks fine. It's difficult to judge your technique from a front on angle but there doesn't seem to be any major corrections to make. Add in a bit of leg drive and a bit of an arch and I'm sure you could add considerably to the weights lifted:thumbup1:
> 
> With the Military Press I would focus on driving your head through the hole created as the bar clears the top of your head. This will put your spine in a much better lifting position and enable you to lock out the reps much more easily.
> 
> Before each rep of the High Pulls nip your shoulder blades together and push your chest up. Pretend you're a Silverback Gorilla lol. Then explode the bar up dynamically whilst keeping your elbows high. You look like you're getting there with practice. Although it looks simple this is quite a technical lifts and won't be mastered easily.
> 
> All in all great stuff:thumb:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Vids now added to the Legs session this morning ... have given up on the sound for the time being but at least I've worked out how to edit some of the faffing around out now.

Will read through all the comments taken from the sessions this week and try to take them on board for my next sessions starting Saturday.

Saturday is also the day I start my Dbol cycle so I need to make sure I get the most out of each training session as possoble.


----------



## Tassotti

Remove movie maker and reinstall it

EDIT

Did you fix it coz I'm hearing audio on all those leg vids


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Remove movie maker and reinstall it


I shall try that I think as everything went pear shaped after I updated it!


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> I shall try that I think as everything went pear shaped after I updated it!


Did you see my edit? I cam hear the sound


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Did you see my edit? I cam hear the sound


oh can you? let me see


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Did you see my edit? I cam hear the sound





Greshie said:


> oh can you? let me see


No I still can't hear anything ... what is going on .... I'm on windows 8 .. wonder if there's an incompatibility somewhere


----------



## Guest

Just been watching the squat vids, do you train to classical ?


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> No I still can't hear anything ... what is going on .... I'm on windows 8 .. wonder if there's an incompatibility somewhere


Quite possibly. Haven't got win 8 so don't really know.

Seems strange that you an hear it initially but not when you edit it, but the sound is deffo there


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Quite possibly. Haven't got win 8 so don't really know.
> 
> Seems strange that you an hear it initially but not when you edit it, but the sound is deffo there


Well as long as people can hear the sound then that's good , I'll do an internet search and see if anyone else has had the same issue ...


----------



## Greshie

Hafpor said:


> Just been watching the squat vids, do you train to classical ?


Yep ... I used to train to 80's / 90's techno until my accident and since then I've not been able to face listening to it!



KJW said:


> Sounds fine to me...


Well I'm @$*! :cursing: $&*@ I can hear the sounds now ...................


----------



## Greshie

Right so just trying to gather together the feedback from the vids so far:-

*Pulldowns*:- push chest out and only lower the bar to nipple height

*Curls*:- make sure shoulders stable and drop weight to achieve this

*Bench*:- try a little wider grip though this is not a big issue

*Military press*:- drive head through the hole

*High Pulls*:- pull shoulder blades together and push chest up

I shall try to put all this in to my workouts from tomorrow morning and just do vids of these to check

Thanks everyone for taking the time to look at them and critique :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Think I might film mine this afternoon well little snippets hehe


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Think I might film mine this afternoon well little snippets hehe


It took me the best part of three years to film my main workouts, and it's the best thing I ever did since starting ... I would recommend anyone who trains alone or from home to do it!


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> It took me the best part of three years to film my main workouts, and it's the best thing I ever did since starting ... I would recommend anyone who trains alone or from home to do it!


Yes they're def a good thing.. people can advise you to where you might be going wrong and vise verse. 

I've just been looking at my old videos where I am such a fattty!  You may not recognise me lol


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Yes they're def a good thing.. people can advise you to where you might be going wrong and vise verse.
> 
> I've just been looking at my old videos where I am such a fattty!  You may not recognise me lol


Yumms your transformation has been brilliant and such an inspiration to everyone who has followed your journal ...


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yumms your transformation has been brilliant and such an inspiration to everyone who has followed your journal ...


Honest.. I wasn't fishing for compliments :whistling: .

Thanks hun  I can't find your squatting video??


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Honest.. I wasn't fishing for compliments :whistling: .
> 
> Thanks hun  I can't find your squatting video??


Should be first one of the legs session, but I'll repeat it here


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome squatting but I would like to see a side view if possible :thumb:

I like the fact your talking and squatting lol, its ace!!

I might have to get some courage to talk in mine but I sound really rough yorkshire lol


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Awesome squatting but I would like to see a side view if possible :thumb:
> 
> I like the fact your talking and squatting lol, its ace!!
> 
> I might have to get some courage to talk in mine but I sound really rough yorkshire lol


Thank you! Yes I hope to do some sort of side view if it's possible as i want to check the depth of the squats

(I'm sure a lot of the guys on here would love a bit of rough yorkshire   :devil2: :laugh: :whistling: .... ok I'll go quietly ..... sorreeeeeeeeeeeey )


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Thank you! Yes I hope to do some sort of side view if it's possible as i want to check the depth of the squats
> 
> (I'm sure a lot of the guys on here would love a bit of rough yorkshire   :devil2: :laugh: :whistling: .... ok I'll go quietly ..... sorreeeeeeeeeeeey )


 :lol: :lol:

I'll have it up this afternoon


----------



## Tassotti

With the swuats, try a slighter wider stance, shove knees out.

Get into the hole. Should hit depth then


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> With the swuats, try a slighter wider stance, shove knees out.
> 
> Get into the hole. Should hit depth then


I do sometimes vary my stance as I read some where doing so hits different parts of the quads, but I've never stuck my feet out ... I shall do that because from your videos I know you do!


----------



## andyhuggins

loving the vids @Greshie.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> loving the vids @Greshie.


Cheers Andy  they have been very helpful for me ...


----------



## Guest

Concerning the classics, I've the odd Cd or two. But personally I'd end up lifting 0

I need something aggressive to listen to, even with that banging away it ain't easy for us pensioners :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Hafpor said:


> Concerning the classics, I've the odd Cd or two. But personally I'd end up lifting 0
> 
> I need something aggressive to listen to, even with that banging away it ain't easy for us pensioners :laugh:


I suspect I just have it as background noise to the honest, I have the radio on all day. When training there are times when I switch from the radio to a CD for more lively classical music ....


----------



## mark_star

yep we all like vids Greshie, top man keep them coming


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> yep we all like vids Greshie, top man keep them coming


Thank you Mark, I shall concentrate on the lifts where there were suggestions for improvement and the stuff in this next series of workouts that weren't covered last week such as ez curls etc....


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 1st February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 8 - Full Routine- Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 80 which was 12

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]






I pushed my chest out and pulled the weights as far as my nipples ... though it's a little difficult to see from the vid

*Ez Curls*:- 1x5 1x10 1x8 @20.6






1st set of 5 I was testing the video... and was out of shot so the vid only shows the 2nd and 3rd sets

*BB Curls*:- 1x12 1x10 @ 8.3






Charles Glass Raises:- 2x15 @8.3

*Notes*:- Just videos of the stuff people suggested improvements on or stuff you've not seen before. 100kg deads felt a bit heavier this morning, and after 12 reps ont eh 'failre' set I was running out of puff, I think to fail properly I'm going to have to go heavier. On the pulldowns pushed my chest out and just pulled the bar to my chest. Ez curls look a bit lopsided to me. tried to improve bb curls technique. Not sure my Charles Glasses were as good this week though I concentrated on keeping the DB's parallel with my body this time.

Started my dbol course today ... 30mg a day for 4-6 weeks .. see how I go

Now most cameraman have tripods or/and assistants to help with camera positioning ... this is what I have



And here is the first pic of my new gym toy 



Hopefully it will be built later today

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Northern Lass

Is it built then gresh??


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Is it built then gresh??


Yes and fits in quite well, as you'll see tomorrow when I take some more pics!


----------



## andyhuggins

Another good session mate. looking forward to the pics of your new toy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Should be first one of the legs session, but I'll repeat it here


can't see the plates Gresh. You've got 2 5kg's on there, haven't you?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> can't see the plates Gresh. You've got 2 5kg's on there, haven't you?


lol ... have you not heard of warmups! Actually I can't remember which part of the routine I reclipped for Yumms I think it as the first set.....

When the warmer weather comes and it is dry I shall mount the camcorder on its paint tins in the garden, that should give a better view of the cage and bar and you can then count the plates to your hearts content


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> lol ... have you not heard of warmups! Actually I can't remember which part of the routine I reclipped for Yumms I think it as the first set.....
> 
> When the warmer weather comes and it is dry I shall mount the camcorder on its paint tins in the garden, that should give a better view of the cage and bar and you can then count the plates to your hearts content


yeah, yeah. When the warmer weather comes. Scotland, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yeah, yeah. When the warmer weather comes. Scotland, if I'm not mistaken?


I'll have you know we had a lovely summer here last year in the SW of Scotland, part of the coast near here isn't called the Scottish Riviera for nothing :laugh:. Better summer than S E England and dodgy parts of the Midlands :tongue: . Though perhaps I should have said when it's warmer and has stopped raining


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 2nd February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 8 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 52.5 whish was 13

First vid is bench at 45kg trying wider grip (I think!)






2nd Vid is bench at 65kg (I think)






3rd Vid is 1rm at 72.5






*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]






*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]






*Notes*:- On bench tried a wider grip, and bench seemed easier though I wobble sometimes. I did go to failure on the failure set and dropped the bar on to the safety rails. Next session i shall up the weight on each set by 2.5 kg.

It has been suggested I could increase weights by 20% on all lifts throughout my routines .... not so sure about this, but I am determined to maximise the efforts I make!

Military Press I tried to drive through the hole as Ming suggested ... easier said than done though whatever I did do certainly had an effect.

Inclines/declines are as last week

High Pulls I made the effort to push my chest out and pinch my shoulder blades together which I managed on all but the last set where form went off.

I did do a vid of the new toy, but it didn't come out very well so in a while I'll take some photo's and put them up.

Not a bad day here today, have some shelves to continue painting otherwise just chilling

Oh and btw I lost the sound again whilst editing so I've no idea what the audio is like...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Watched on my phone so no sound on but by the looks of it another good workout :thumb:

Only thing I would suggest mate is to change your Military Press. What you are doing I would call a push press as you are using your legs to start the drive upwards.

I would suggest drop your weights (will be easier on your wrists) and keep your body still so that you only drive with your shoulders/arms.

You will find this much harder at the bottom of the lift (neck to top of head height) but easier at the top (due to lighter weights) It will also help you to fully extend at the top of the lift if you move your head forward once you've cleared it with the bar and shrug your shoulders up to meet your ears.

Your bench grip is wider:thumbup1: but it should be consistent and even. A good way to ensure this is to use the spacing ring marks on the knurl of the bar.

If you put your little finger on or next to the ring mark you will have an even grip that will always be consistent.

I have drawn a red line through ring marks on this screen grab of you lifting to show you how your grip was uneven, making the lift harder than it need be!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Watched on my phone so no sound on but by the looks of it another good workout :thumb:
> 
> Only thing I would suggest mate is to change your Military Press. What you are doing I would call a push press as you are using your legs to start the drive upwards.
> 
> I would suggest drop your weights (will be easier on your wrists) and keep your body still so that you only drive with your shoulders/arms.
> 
> You will find this much harder at the bottom of the lift (neck to top of head height) but easier at the top (due to lighter weights) It will also help you to fully extend at the top of the lift if you move your head forward once you've cleared it with the bar and shrug your shoulders up to meet your ears.


Thank you BB ... I've struggled with the Military Press for a very long time so it probably does need a rethink...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Thank you BB ... I've struggled with the Military Press for a very long time so it probably does need a rethink...


just to let you know Ive edited my post so you go back and have another look


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> just to let you know Ive edited my post so you go back and have another look


Ah thank you for that ... I shall put this into practice in the next session


----------



## Northern Lass

Another good workout gresh, love your videos they cheer me up


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Another good workout gresh, love your videos they cheer me up


Thank you ... I think ! :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Yumms said:


> Another good workout gresh, love your videos they cheer me up


Yes, I solidly chuckled solidly through them.....oh! Soz...did I type that out loud perchance? Lololol.... 

Only teasing Gershwin....x


----------



## Mingster

I wouldn't recommend raising all your weights throughout the routines. I would focus on gradually increasing the numbers on the main lifts and concentrating on feeling the movements and muscles working on the assistance. I know you don't want to unduly stress your wrists etc but small increases, maybe once a fortnight, should be manageable and you do seem to be hitting pretty high numbers with the drops sets recently.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I wouldn't recommend raising all your weights throughout the routines. I would focus on gradually increasing the numbers on the main lifts and concentrating on feeling the movements and muscles working on the assistance. I know you don't want to unduly stress your wrists etc but small increases, maybe once a fortnight, should be manageable and you do seem to be hitting pretty high numbers with the drops sets recently.


Yes I thought the drop sets have too many reps and rarely 'drop' by proper failure... I've not got my spreadsheet to hand but I think I'm increasing the weight on Bench, changing the spread of weight on deads, and upping the failure/drop set on Squats. I'm following BB's advice and downing on Military Press to try to get a better technique and from memory leaving everything else as is ... I think anyway........


----------



## Mingster

As BB rightly says, repeating the same grip with your bench is very important. In fact doing all your lifts in the same way, session after session, is very important. I have a little routine I follow before every set - the routine differs slightly lift by lift - that ensures that I'm set up in exactly the same manner every time. I would liken this to a golfer who has a set up before every stroke or putt that ensures that he has a stroke that repeats time in time out. You need to work on this mate.

Don't just walk up to the bar or db's pick them up and start...Approach the bar in the same manner, grip it purposefully in a prescribed manner, take the same amount of breaths beforebeginning each set, put the bar down in the same manner when all is done. This repetition will build consistency, keep you focused, and, maximise results.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Yes, I solidly chuckled solidly through them.....oh! Soz...did I type that out loud perchance? Lololol....
> 
> Only teasing Gershwin....x


Ooooh hello stranger  x

Herrumph humph .... :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> As BB rightly says, repeating the same grip with your bench is very important. In fact doing all your lifts in the same way, session after session, is very important. I have a little routine I follow before every set - the routine differs slightly lift by lift - that ensures that I'm set up in exactly the same manner every time. I would liken this to a golfer who has a set up before every stroke or putt that ensures that he has a stroke that repeats time in time out. You need to work on this mate.
> 
> Don't just walk up to the bar or db's pick them up and start...Approach the bar in the same manner, grip it purposefully in a prescribed manner, take the same amount of breaths beforebeginning each set, put the bar down in the same manner when all is done. This repetition will build consistency, keep you focused, and, maximise results.


Oh Lord this will require some thought and discipline and a bit of time to get into my head ... but i can see where you and BB are coming from ........


----------



## andyhuggins

Good session mate. love the tips the guys are giving. They sound extremely useful.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Good session mate. love the tips the guys are giving. They sound extremely useful.


Yes they are useful tips, the guys are forcing me to up my game which can only be good for my training and progress !


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Ooooh hello stranger  x
> 
> Herrumph humph .... :laugh:


  x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 3rd February*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 8 - Full Routine - Day 3 - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 20

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*db Lunges*:- [email protected]

*bw Bulgarians*:- 1x20

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*bw Bulgarians*:- 1x20

*
Notes*:- No videos today as I wanted to spare @Yumms and @Flubs spluttering their coffee over their keyboards  . However there are some pics of my new toy but most of all I want to thank everyone who has taken the time to comment and make suggestions for improvements.

A special mention must be to @BestBefore1989 and @Mingster for their recent comments about bar positioning and focusing before each set, I put this into practice today by making sure I positioned my hands on the spacing rings of the bar and before each set I gripped the bar purposefully ensuring everything was in the correct position and then took five deep breaths which allowed me to empty my mind and focus on the lift... (I do need to do something with the music tho' 90's disco remix is distracting)

The impact of doing this on my sets was amazing, I was controlled and focused and this was one of the best sessions I've done for ages. In the squats I took @Tassotti's advice and widened may stance and pointed my feet outwards... I breezed through the 100kg set, upped the 'failure' set to 87.5 and although I still managed 20 reps, the last few were a struggle. Though with all this squatting my legs should be tree trunks now not still saplings  .

Followed through with the Good mornings and the other assistances and really felt good about everything I was doing. Form on the calf raises is bad but to be honest I've given up on that as I've realised how I lift from the balls of my feet is how I walk .. all you have to do is see the wear on the heals of my shoes.

Tried the new leg extension machine too :-



Not sure where they get the idea it's a leg press, but certainly fine for extensions, and i assume the sprocket thingy seen in the second pic is a resistance mechanism, so you set the sprocket to increase the resistance you have to push against, which actually increases the range and scope of the machine ... There is even a little store for weights (3rd pic) which is a step in the right direction regards my storage requirements. Next session will up the weight and the tension to see what I can do... may also need to buy a few more of these 1inch (I think) plates

So all in all a very good session...

Next 5/3/1 version will probably be Weds/thurs/Fri

Thank you for reading and have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Monday 3rd February*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 8 - Full Routine - Day 3 - Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 20
> 
> *Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*:- [email protected]
> 
> *db Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *bw Bulgarians*:- 1x20
> 
> *Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]
> 
> *bw Bulgarians*:- 1x20
> 
> *
> Notes*:- No videos today as I wanted to spare @Yumms and @Flubs spluttering their coffee over their keyboards  . However there are some pics of my new toy but most of all I want to thank everyone who has taken the time to comment and make suggestions for improvements.
> 
> A special mention must be to @BestBefore1989 and @Mingster for their recent comments about bar positioning and focusing before each set, I put this into practice today by making sure I positioned my hands on the spacing rings of the bar and before each set I gripped the bar purposefully ensuring everything was in the correct position and then took five deep breaths which allowed me to empty my mind and focus on the lift... (I do need to do something with the music tho' 90's disco remix is distracting)
> 
> The impact of doing this on my sets was amazing, I was controlled and focused and this was one of the best sessions I've done for ages. In the squats I took @Tassotti's advice and widened may stance and pointed my feet outwards... I breezed through the 100kg set, upped the 'failure' set to 87.5 and although I still managed 20 reps, the last few were a struggle. Though with all this squatting my legs should be tree trunks now not still saplings  .
> 
> Followed through with the Good mornings and the other assistances and really felt good about everything I was doing. Form on the calf raises is bad but to be honest I've given up on that as I've realised how I lift from the balls of my feet is how I walk .. all you have to do is see the wear on the heals of my shoes.
> 
> Tried the new leg extension machine too :-
> 
> View attachment 144985
> View attachment 144986
> View attachment 144987
> 
> 
> Not sure where they get the idea it's a leg press, but certainly fine for extensions, and i assume the sprocket thingy seen in the second pic is a resistance mechanism, so you set the sprocket to increase the resistance you have to push against, which actually increases the range and scope of the machine ... There is even a little store for weights (3rd pic) which is a step in the right direction regards my storage requirements. Next session will up the weight and the tension to see what I can do... may also need to buy a few more of these 1inch (I think) plates
> 
> So all in all a very good session...
> 
> Next 5/3/1 version will probably be Weds/thurs/Fri
> 
> Thank you for reading and have a good day


The "the sprocket thingy seen in the second pic" is to adjust the position of the padded bar you raise with your legs so that you get full range of movement with resistance.

Adjust the height of the seat so that the padded bar is on your ankles. Sit and bend your knees so your heals are as far back as they go. Release the pin on the sprocket in pic 2 and move the padded bar back to meet your ankles and pin in place. You will now have resistance on your quads from fully bent legs to straight legs. Enjoy the lactic acid burn!


----------



## Northern Lass

Another good sesh gresh! No video I am very disappointed :laugh:

awesome leg ext machine


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Another good sesh gresh! No video I am very disappointed :laugh:
> 
> awesome leg ext machine


Don't tempt me Yumms! Am really feeling my legs today I must say so the extra focus I put in before the start of each lift has really paid dividends.

Ext machine looks promising though it's a sod to climb in and out of lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Don't tempt me Yumms! Am really feeling my legs today I must say so the extra focus I put in before the start of each lift has really paid dividends.
> 
> Ext machine looks promising though it's a sod to climb in and out of lol


aww bless you..I want to see this on camera 

If you do a vlog I will


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> aww bless you..I want to see this on camera
> 
> If you do a vlog I will


hmmm I'm not sure I'm a competent enough cameraman to vlog with any sense of professionalism!


----------



## andyhuggins

BestBefore1989 said:


> The "the sprocket thingy seen in the second pic" is to adjust the position of the padded bar you raise with your legs so that you get full range of movement with resistance.
> 
> Adjust the height of the seat so that the padded bar is on your ankles. Sit and bend your knees so your heals are as far back as they go. Release the pin on the sprocket in pic 2 and move the padded bar back to meet your ankles and pin in place. You will now have resistance on your quads from fully bent legs to straight legs. Enjoy the lactic acid burn!


Love the way the tips really helped your lifts mate. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

More of a diary


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 5th February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 5/3/1 Session 9 - Day 1 - Pull*

*
*

*Deads *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 8 1rm @ 195

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x5 1x6

*Pulls*:- 1x4 1x5

*DB Curls* [email protected]

*Charles Glass Raises*:- 1x10 1x15 @ 8.3

*Notes*:- Nearly gave tonight's session a miss as feeling tired and low on energy, however got on and through it, didn't help that I'm still feeling the after effects of Monday's legs session!

Put into practice everything I've been told about approach and focus before each set.

Deads were fine although I caught myself off form on the first set. Ran out of energy on the 'failure' set which was a shame really as I reckon I could have squeezed another couple of reps.

Made sure chest was pushed out on pulldowns.

The chins and pulls have been revised so that I fall back down until my toes are touching the floor then I pull myself back up again. The consequence of doing this can be seen in the reps I managed for each set.

Curls and Charles Glasses were fine.

Next two 5/3/1 sessions will be sometime tomorrow and Friday.. hopefully I'll feel more rested. Then the next full session will be next Mon/Tues/Thurs. I am going to have to diarise my workout schedule to fit with my work schedule with the aim of getting a few more rest days in between.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star

lovin the new machine Greshie, top man


----------



## chris27

Your doing well gresh loving the videos . You have a good set up there keep it up . I read that you where starting Dbol soon have you started yet ? have a great day


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Your doing well gresh loving the videos . You have a good set up there keep it up . I read that you where starting Dbol soon have you started yet ? have a great day


Hi Chris, thank you fro dropping in  yes started the dbol course last Saturday for six weeks ... 30mg a day


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Hi Chris, thank you fro dropping in  yes started the dbol course last Saturday for six weeks ... 30mg a day


<cough> junkie <cough> NOt that you'll catch me doing any of those dirty anabolic steroids :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> <cough> junkie <cough> NOt that you'll catch me doing any of those dirty anabolic steroids :whistling:


:laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 6th February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 Session 9 - 5/3/1 light routine, Day 2 Push*

*
*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 55 which was 15

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- A decent early afternoon session remembering to focus before each set and make sure grip placing etc was correct. Still need to sort out music.

Bench was good, though the failure set was more of a "until I wobble very badly" set.

Dropped the weight on the military press to try to improve technique , with mixed success, it looks like I'll have to drop the weight further next session.

Inclines/declines were fine. might have to up the weight on these a bit.

High Pulls struggled a little with form today, more practice needed!

Next session will be legs tomorrow, then I'm going to have Saturday (working) and Sunday off followed by a 5x5 session on Mon/Tues/Thurs. I've mapped out a training schedule from this week to the end of March which ties in with work and hopefully gives me a few more full rest days (ie non training non working)

It has occurred to me that I could mix the 5x5 and 5/3/1 sessions ... for example next week I'm working Weds/Friday/Saturday so theorteically could do 5x5 pull/push Mon /Tues and 5/3/1 legs Weds evening ......... I'm thinking about it!


----------



## Northern Lass

Another good session!! But no video! !?? Vicky is disappointed. ..


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Another good session!! But no video! !?? Vicky is disappointed. ..


lol ... fannying with the camcorder does rather get in the way of the actual training ... but fear not, further videos will come ...


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Hi Chris, thank you fro dropping in  yes started the dbol course last Saturday for six weeks ... 30mg a day


30mg is a good dose greshie hope all works out well for ya ..........Next you ll be on the tren lol . Im with @DiggyV you wouldnt see me doing anything like that  good luck


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> 30mg is a good dose greshie hope all works out well for ya ..........Next you ll be on the tren lol . Im with @DiggyV you wouldnt see me doing anything like that  good luck


Hah!!

yeah right!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 7th February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - session 9 - 5/3/1 light routine day 3 - Legs*

*
*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to 'failure' @ 87.5 which was 20 1rm @105

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*bw Bulgarians*:- 2x20

*Leg extensions* :- 2x20 @20

*Notes:*- sorry @Yumms and @Flubs but no videos again this morning so you can drink your coffees in peace  . Breath, focus, lift... 1st set of squats felt heavy but by the end everything was fine. Kind of accept I shall never be able to go to proper failure on the drop set so just aim for doing the widowmaker, heading towards the 90kg on these so may soon have to up the weights on the preceding sets a little.

Everything else fine... Even at 20kg I have an inkling why leg extensions can be tough... will aim for three sets of 20 next week I think.

So not a bad 5/3/1 light routine this week ... full 5x5 starts Monday.

Odd day here, frosty to begin, then rain, now sunshine!

have a man coming to chat to me about a new garage door sometime today, other than that have some domestic chores to do and otherwise chill!

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

Nice weights progression mate. You'll be doing the high rep sets with 130kg by the end of the year

I reckon you'll see the development you're after by then


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice weights progression mate. You'll be doing the high rep sets with 130kg by the end of the year
> 
> I reckon you'll see the development you're after by then


I hope so Ming ... and if so by then I'll have to be buying a new cage ... or finding a commercial gym as I think my current set up only goes to 150kg


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I hope so Ming ... and if so by then I'll have to be buying a new cage ... or finding a commercial gym as I think my current set up only goes to 150kg


Yes mate. Progression in every area

Having said that, if your cage has a 150kg capacity it will probably handle a little more weight. Maybe up to 200kg. They usually err on the safe side with these estimates. Just make sure you periodically check the bolts etc. All that clattering has been known to work things loose...


----------



## Greshie

Quietly trying to eat a bit more too

On non working days

*pre workout fix* = banana, boost bar and rocket fuel coffee

*breakfast*= cereal mixture with whey and whole milk

*Snack* = 2 poached eggs on 1 slice bergan bread

*Lunch*= whatever is around, might be 1/2 a pizza and a yoghurt, or macaroni cheese

*Dinner* ... chicken and veg type meal or meat pie and veg ...rarely have potatoes now then a dessert of some sort ... maybe a muller fruit corner or an apple

*supper* = shake with banana, milk, whey and tbls olive oil

Working days the same except no snack and lunch is generally a roll and soup from the local deli. (oh and biscuits ... erm plenty of biscuits lol)

Portions aren't huge and I'm not counting the macros at the moment, I'll see how I get along with this intake first...............

oh and I've just agreed to part with £1800 for a new garage door


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Progression in every area
> 
> Having said that, if your cage has a 150kg capacity it will probably handle a little more weight. Maybe up to 200kg. They usually err on the safe side with these estimates. Just make sure you periodically check the bolts etc. All that clattering has been known to work things loose...


That would be good if it does.... having just forked out on a new garage door I'm spending more than I'm saving at the moment and need to recover !!


----------



## Mingster

Wow. That door should be able to spot you at that price lol


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Wow. That door should be able to spot you at that price lol


I know ! unfortunately anything like this is very expensive up here. It's the second quote I've had and marginally cheaper than the first ... it's for an electric, fully insulated roller door ... and will mean I can make better use of the space in the garage once all the existing mechanism has gone.


----------



## Northern Lass

Gresh you really need to be eating more, it will help your workouts :thumbup:


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Gresh you really need to be eating more, it will help your workouts :thumbup:


I can't eat huge amounts Yumms , It's a problem I've always had .... so I just aim to go over maintenance which is about 2300 cals per day, and I reckon I'm just about doing that ...


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> I can't eat huge amounts Yumms , It's a problem I've always had .... so I just aim to go over maintenance which is about 2300 cals per day, and I reckon I'm just about doing that ...


Oh that's more than what it sounded, so cool.. do you manage to eat a lot of protein?


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Oh that's more than what it sounded, so cool.. do you manage to eat a lot of protein?


yes I try to , I forgot to add I have a protein bar after my training session


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> *Squats*:-
> 
> *Notes:*- sorry @Yumms and @[Redacted] but no videos again this morning so you can drink your coffees in peace  .


Ullo dearest Gershwin.....I luvvvd you long before you started the videos and will still do if you never put another one up...... 

ps: I don't lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv you in the Barry White sorta way...hurrr hurrr...but you know what I mean right? Vids/no vids/half a vid/voice over vid......the training you're doing is the most important thing right? of course right...  Your sessions are looking great....have a lovely weekend..x I managed to get through a whole week without eating one gummi bear or anything resembling chips/pies/crisps...phew! on my way back...I think....not sure...trying....:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo dearest Gershwin.....I luvvvd you long before you started the videos and will still do if you never put another one up......
> 
> ps: I don't lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv you in the Barry White sorta way...hurrr hurrr...but you know what I mean right? Vids/no vids/half a vid/voice over vid......the training you're doing is the most important thing right? of course right...  Your sessions are looking great....have a lovely weekend..x I managed to get through a whole week without eating one gummi bear or anything resembling chips/pies/crisps...phew! on my way back...I think....not sure...trying....:laugh:


Did someone mention pies?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo dearest Gershwin.....I luvvvd you long before you started the videos and will still do if you never put another one up......:
> 
> ps: I don't lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv you in the Barry White sorta way...hurrr hurrr...but you know what I mean right? Vids/no vids/half a vid/voice over vid......the training you're doing is the most important thing right? of course right...  Your sessions are looking great....have a lovely weekend..x I managed to get through a whole week without eating one gummi bear or anything resembling chips*/pies*/crisps...phew! on my way back...I think....not sure...trying....:laugh:





Mingster said:


> Did someone mention pies?


Steak pie and asparagus for tea 

ps hello Flubbsey hope all is ok with you x


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Did someone mention pies?


hurrrr hurrrr...ullo lovely Ming...my fellow pie nosher...  ..ive been reading, but keeping quiet...like the ninja that I am....woooooshhhh..take care you..x



Greshie said:


> Steak pie and asparagus for tea
> 
> ps hello Flubbsey hope all is ok with you x


wow, that sound nice, but without the asparagus, which I loathe..bleurrrrrgggghhhh......I had a swordfish steak in ginger. garlic and stuff..baked, and a whooolllee pile of veggies. Not to be crude or anything but I fully expect to errrmmm..uummmm...fart :blush: ..and blow myself out of the bedroom window...lololol..cough...  . I'm fine by the way, thank you so much for asking. x


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Put me right in the mood for steak pie now....beats pasta and the pre weighed 200g mince!


It does indeed ! 

sweet and sour chicken tonight ............


----------



## 25434

I just had my cheat meal. Chicken Thai curry, home made, with sliced carrots and green beans and whole grain basmati rice...my portion size was....cough....quite big....hurrr hurrr....settle for a quick surf and a glass of wine now. Have a nice evening gresh..x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I just had my cheat meal. Chicken Thai curry, home made, with sliced carrots and green beans and whole grain basmati rice...my portion size was....cough....quite big....hurrr hurrr....settle for a quick surf and a glass of wine now. Have a nice evening gresh..x


Monster house special curry, chips and prawn toast for me later on. Saturday night treat night One week curry, the next pizza and Scotch Eggs:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I just had my cheat meal. Chicken Thai curry, home made, with sliced carrots and green beans and whole grain basmati rice...my portion size was....cough....quite big....hurrr hurrr....settle for a quick surf and a glass of wine now. Have a nice evening gresh..x


oh dear you always beat me in the culinary stakes......... mine was from Tesco with a Muller fruit corner to follow .... mind you I had a slice of carrot cake at work today ... it's made with carrots so that's ok isn't it :whistling: 

No wine tho' just a mug of tea ............


----------



## 25434

Pizza...love the thought of it but all the dough kinda sits on my stomach, I tend to scrape the toppings off which leaves me starving..lol. Haven't had one for ages for that reason. I must be a hypocrite though cos I have an old lady friend who makes the most amazing suet pastry steak pies and I just don't care if I can't eat for a month after them...I have to eat every last scrap..yummmeeeeeee....with gravy with onions in....sigh......the best...

Sorry for hijack Greshie....x


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> oh dear you always beat me in the culinary stakes......... mine was from Tesco with a Muller fruit corner to follow .... mind you I had a slice of carrot cake at work today ... it's made with carrots so that's ok isn't it :whistling:
> 
> No wine tho' just a mug of tea ............


Well, I will be making tea shortly.... 

If we can be in the same place when you come down next, I'll cook for you and your friend Greshie....would be a pleasure....being a northerner though you will prolly not need to eat for a week before you come as I cook enough to feed Oliver's army! Haha....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Pizza...love the thought of it but all the dough kinda sits on my stomach, I tend to scrape the toppings off which leaves me starving..lol. Haven't had one for ages for that reason. I must be a hypocrite though cos I have an old lady friend who makes the most amazing suet pastry steak pies and I just don't care if I can't eat for a month after them...I have to eat every last scrap..yummmeeeeeee....with gravy with onions in....sigh......the best...
> 
> Sorry for hijack Greshie....x


Suet puddings were a staple of my childhood ... can't face them now ... though I do like suet pastry and dumplings 



Flubs said:


> Well, I will be making tea shortly....
> 
> If we can be in the same place when you come down next, I'll cook for you and your friend Greshie....would be a pleasure....being a northerner though you will prolly not need to eat for a week before you come as I cook enough to feed Oliver's army! Haha....


It's a deal :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 9th Feb 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 10, 5x5, Day 1 - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x85 to failure which was 10

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez curls*:- 1x10 1x12 1x10 @ 20.6

*DB Curls*:- 3x10 @11.8

*Charles Glass Lat raises*:- [email protected] 1x12 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Change of plan after reviewing my training schedule this morning and re-diarising the workouts until the end of March. So 5x5 today tomorrow and Tuesday, then start again on Thursday with a 5/3/1. From next week the sessions will be mixed 5x5 5/3/1 modules depending on whether the training falls on a working day. There is a rest day between each session, and one of those days is always a non working day.

The dbol course finishes mid March and I'm replacing Test E with sustanon 250 from today. I've always done very low doses of Test e a week, 50mg max, just to give me a boost, but I've decided it's time to go for broke..

However there is a fly in all this ointment and that is my own natural test production, I started injecting a year or so ago because I thought my natural levels were declining, well I've reason to believe I'm not producing any test naturally at all now to the extent I think I may have major issues down below. Problems actually started after my plaster casts were removed last May, but I just assumed it was my body concentrating on making me well again. So once the dbol course is done and dusted I'm going to have to stop the T injections for a while and see if my nuts recover, if not and I continue to get some of the symptoms I've been having recently then I shall be off to the doctor's .....

Back to today's session. Weights on all the deads sets other than the max were upped by 5kg. Everything else kept as last session. And remembered to focus, breath, lift.

Found some Arkona on youtube which I played on my tablet... shame I couldn't turn up the volume a bit more!

Now need to work out how to break open an ampule...

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your Sunday


----------



## Mingster

Not sure of your numbers mate, but any long term taking of test no matter how low will shut down your natty test production. For trt purposes most would recommend 250mg of test every 10-14 days to keep things ticking over. There's a possibility you may have issues due to oestrogen - either high or low - but you would need a blood test to see what's what. Try 1ml of sust every 10 days or so and see how you go...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Not sure of your numbers mate, but any long term taking of test no matter how low will shut down your natty test production. For trt purposes most would recommend 250mg of test every 10-14 days to keep things ticking over. There's a possibility you may have issues due to oestrogen - either high or low - but you would need a blood test to see what's what. Try 1ml of sust every 10 days or so and see how you go...


I shall try that.

I've been taking 100mg test e every week or so just recently

I suppose on reflection I knew natty test levels would shut down, but I didn't expect loss of libido (this happened after the casts were removed, and and has not been right since) and now I've had a few hot flushes during the night (I assume that could be oestrogen, strange it only happens at night tho') as well as feeling very drained at times (very noticeable yesterday afternoon at work, my boss kept on getting the volunteers to make me tea and coffee lol). My nuts are not only very small (as one would expect) but they are very hard and have very little feeling ( which I didn't expect)

I might be worrying about nothing, but I am worried !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I shall try that.
> 
> I've been taking 100mg test e every week or so just recently
> 
> I suppose on reflection I knew natty test levels would shut down, but I didn't expect loss of libido (this happened after the casts were removed, and and has not been right since) and now I've had a few hot flushes during the night (I assume that could be oestrogen, strange it only happens at night tho') as well as feeling very drained at times (very noticeable yesterday afternoon at work, my boss kept on getting the volunteers to make me tea and coffee lol). My nuts are not only very small (as one would expect) but they are very hard and have very little feeling ( which I didn't expect)
> 
> I might be worrying about nothing, but I am worried !


I had terrible hot flushes when I was diagnosed with low test, although at 100mg a week I doubt that is your problem. Only a blood test will tell you for sure. Maybe the medication taken for your wrists has exacerbated the problem...


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Pasta and homemade meatballs for me. Sounds boring in comparison...


I had chilli and rice as I forgot to get the Tesco's finest salmon and cod fish cakes out of the freezer!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 10th Feb 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 10, 5x5 , Day Two Push *

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 57.5 which was 14 [email protected] pb

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected]@37.5 [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Today felt good! found an Arkona concert on youtube so had that racket going on in the background. Focus, breath, grip, lift... I've realised being able to focus before each set is so important, just empty your mind and imagine the process of doing the lift ...

Mind you I did lose it on the bench in so much as the drop set at 57.5 turned in to the failure set ... but hey still good, and I did 1rm at 75kg which is the max I've ever benched, all of a sudden I seem to be pushing myself slowly forward on everything... so looks like the increased intensity of training is working. weights on the 5x5 were up on the last 5x5 session but slightly lower than the 5/3/1

Military Press is still an issue, so am going to reduce the weights again to try to get this right.

Upped the weight on the DB press by 1 kg and that made a difference to the inclines as can be seen

High pulls still need some work, the 2nd and 3rd sets are quite good but the 1st and 4th leave scope for improvement.

Anyway it's a sunny morning and I'm listening to James May who is the guest on the Radio Three morning program, then breakfast and housework!

Legs tomorrow ... hope that's as good as today 

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

Mwoooooaaaarrgghhhh. Arkona power

Great benching mate, and fantastic to see you pushing on. It's exhilarating when everything come together:thumbup1: A lot of this will be your mood and mindset so cultivate this, ride the whirlwind, and power on to the next level:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> What difference physically has injecting made? Probably missed it but I've seen you talk about it but not the effect on your lifts/body? Sorry if I'm covering old ground.


It's helped with stamina and energy mostly, but I don't think I've used enough to really gain very much otherwise, body composition has changed slightly.. though of course last year was a bit of a wash out after the accident. Am hoping for more obvious results these next 12 months!


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Cool cheers just wondered. Interested to see your results without an extended injury break!


I shall post pics later in the year


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Monday 10th Feb 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 10, 5x5 , Day Two Push *
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 57.5 which was 14 [email protected] pb
> 
> *Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Decline DB press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *High Pulls*:- [email protected]@37.5 [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Today felt good! found an Arkona concert on youtube so had that racket going on in the background. Focus, breath, grip, lift... I've realised being able to focus before each set is so important, just empty your mind and imagine the process of doing the lift ...
> 
> Mind you I did lose it on the bench in so much as the drop set at 57.5 turned in to the failure set ... but hey still good, and I did 1rm at 75kg which is the max I've ever benched, all of a sudden I seem to be pushing myself slowly forward on everything... so looks like the increased intensity of training is working. weights on the 5x5 were up on the last 5x5 session but slightly lower than the 5/3/1
> 
> Military Press is still an issue, so am going to reduce the weights again to try to get this right.
> 
> Upped the weight on the DB press by 1 kg and that made a difference to the inclines as can be seen
> 
> High pulls still need some work, the 2nd and 3rd sets are quite good but the 1st and 4th leave scope for improvement.
> 
> Anyway it's a sunny morning and I'm listening to James May who is the guest on the Radio Three morning program, then breakfast and housework!
> 
> Legs tomorrow ... hope that's as good as today
> 
> Have a good day and thanks for reading


Pb! Reps!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 11th Feb 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - session 10 - 5x5 - Day 3 Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 20

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*
Bw Bulgarians*:- 2x20

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- No PB's today just a good solid session, focus, grip, lift. Upped the weight on the squats 'failure' set by 2.5kg to 90kg and reached 20 reps again. Upped the weights on the db exercises (ie I couldn't be bothered to change the plates from yesterday lol) and reached 57 reps on calves before I fell off the step. Managed the lunges though not sure if form was spot on all the time. Did 3 sets of leg extensions, still need to perfect form to get the maximum benefit out of these, need to pause better at the top of the extension.

Found another Arkona album on youtube so had that in the background, need to find similar bands I think.

Next session will start Thursday/Friday/Saturday, and I'm going to try the mix 5x5, 5/3/1, 5/3/1 to match work days.

Waiting for a parcel to be collected, then off to Tesco's shopping and then get some more bits and pieces on to ebay

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Mingster

Good work mate.

Select an Arkona video on YouTube then look to the right of it for similar vids. There's usually a 40 odd vid compilation with other Arkona stuff and similar stuff by other artists. Most are rubbish, but I've unearthed the occasional gem this way...


----------



## 25434

Nice sess there Gershwinium.......and get that pause sorted out!  cough....hurrrumph....hee hee x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 13th February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 11 - day One - 5x5 Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 9

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez curls*:- [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Charles Glass raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Focus, Grip, Lift.... I did wonder how I was going to get on doing two 5x5 Pull routines in the space of a week, and I have to say the deads did feel a bit heavy. Upped the 'failure' set by 2.5kg and that did get very heavy towards the final reps, I could have possibly squeezed another rep out but my lower back was complaining...

Pulldowns felt a great deal better, and the final set less of a struggle.

The curls and raises were fine ....

However overall everything felt good. Found some music by an outfit called Falkenbach... sounded a bit samey after a while

Tomorrow and Saturday will be 5/3/1 routines after work

On Sunday I shall review all the assistance exercises with the view of not repeating them in the matching 5x5, 5/3/1 sessions which will allow me to introduce new ones. I've already done this in the pull routine where on the 5x5 I do ez curls/ raises and on the 5/3/1 I do Pulls and chins

Quite a decent day here after a very wild night... not up to much other than need to post some birthday cards and do a few chores...

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 14th Feb 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 11 - Day two 5/3/1 - Bench*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @57.5 which was 15 1rm @75

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Bench*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Bench*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Found another Arkona album on Youtube so worked out to that.

Very pleased with the benching. Upped the main sets by 2.5kg on the 5/3/1 session from last week and then followed up by another 1rm of 75kg which did feel very heavy. The failure set was actually more of a wobble set as I managed to get the bar back on the brackets after the 15th rep.

Military Press still doesn't feel right, though I was slightly achy after the bench.

Inclines/declines done to the last session's new weight and felt good.

High pulls also ok, though had to remember to push chest out.

So good session overall ... tomorrow after work will be legs and then Sunday off.

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evenings


----------



## mark_star

more good work Greshie, keep it going


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> more good work Greshie, keep it going


Thank you Mark ... onwards and upwards ( I hope!)


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> Thank you Mark ... onwards and upwards ( I hope!)


yeah that's the way mate


----------



## Northern Lass

Looks like you've had a good week on your workouts, you sound more focused , keep up the good work


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Looks like you've had a good week on your workouts, you sound more focused , keep up the good work


I am indeed! Focus, Grip, Lift !


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> I am indeed! Focus, Grip, Lift !


But no videos??


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> But no videos??


lol not at the moment, will do some more when I introduce new assistance exercises...............


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 15th Feb 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 11 - Day Three - 5/3/1 Legs*

*
*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 20

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Completely shattered after work and had to force myself into the gym with the thought of a rest day tomorrow and the promise of a nice bath tonight!

Upped the 1x1 by 2.5kg and finished with a widowmaker, but didn't attempt a 1rm. everything else as last time. Didn't do a third set of extensions as I had planned as too knackered.

Next session will start on Monday with a 5x5 Pull.

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evenings


----------



## Mingster

Good use of your energy there mate:thumbup1: Use it where it counts.


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Good stuff loving the consistency. How's the diet going?


Not so consistent unfortunately, however I am trying my best...... supplement with protein bars and shakes but I find it difficult to get a handle on what I need to intake


----------



## Enjoy1

A quick fly by and a catch up in here. Looks like all going good training wise atm...keeping an eye on how that 5 3 1 is working for you...

X


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> A quick fly by and a catch up in here. Looks like all going good training wise atm...keeping an eye on how that 5 3 1 is working for you...
> 
> X


Cheers EJ  trying to make up for lost time :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

good to see the 100+ in there week in, week out. I remember not long ago you doubting you would ever hit it  sterling work buddy :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> good to see the 100+ in there week in, week out. I remember not long ago you doubting you would ever hit it  sterling work buddy :thumb:


Cheers Diggs :thumb: ... I've surprised myself actually !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 17th February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 12 - Day One 5x5 Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure at 90 which was 9

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez curls*:- [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Charles Glasses*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Found my grip slipping in the drop and failure sets of the deads this morning, All but the first and the 100kg sets have been upped (5kg on the 2nd and drop set, 2.5 kg on the failure set) so this might account for it... I'll see what happens on the next 5x5 pull session and will introduce straps if need be.

Pulldowns seem to be getting easier on the last set, remembering to push my chest out on these.

Curls and CG Raises all ok...

Introducing a new assistance exercise tomorrow ... I shall video it to give everyone a laugh....

Shower, breakfast and then get through a list of chores.......... rather dreich here this morning

Next session will be 5x5 Push tomorrow

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome gresh! 100kg on the deads


----------



## 25434

Ullo Gershwin....very nice session there..100's....whoop...I was thinking of you this morning...I was doing squats and lost my concentration a bit and the weight rolled backwards and instead of just letting it go I manhandled it back into place, but wrenched my wrist slightly in the effort..it didn't half hurt...and as I was sitting on the barrier at the side for a minute contemplating what a div I was I thought about you and your poor wrists....your ears must have been burning a bit....I was really burning up the airwaves...lolol.....phew.....

weather here is verging on the poop but not quite, bit of a bonus...I only had to drive through about 3 lakes to get to the gym today, hurrr hurr..

Hey you...have anugg ((((((((o))))))))....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Gershwin....very nice session there..100's....whoop...I was thinking of you this morning...I was doing squats and lost my concentration a bit and the weight rolled backwards and instead of just letting it go I manhandled it back into place, but wrenched my wrist slightly in the effort..it didn't half hurt...and as I was sitting on the barrier at the side for a minute contemplating what a div I was I thought about you and your poor wrists....your ears must have been burning a bit....I was really burning up the airwaves...lolol.....phew.....
> 
> weather here is verging on the poop but not quite, bit of a bonus...I only had to drive through about 3 lakes to get to the gym today, hurrr hurr..
> 
> Hey you...have anugg ((((((((o))))))))....x


Now you should be careful Flubsie :nono: ... focus, grip, lift ..................... you don't want to be encased in plaster for 8 weeks!....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo Gershwin....very nice session there..100's....whoop...I was thinking of you this morning...I was doing squats and lost my concentration a bit and the weight rolled backwards and instead of just letting it go I manhandled it back into place, but wrenched my wrist slightly in the effort..it didn't half hurt...and as I was sitting on the barrier at the side for a minute contemplating what a div I was I thought about you and your poor wrists....your ears must have been burning a bit....I was really burning up the airwaves...lolol.....phew.....
> 
> weather here is verging on the poop but not quite, bit of a bonus...I only had to drive through about 3 lakes to get to the gym today, hurrr hurr..
> 
> Hey you...have anugg ((((((((o))))))))....x


Always let it go hon. Trying to correct a heavy lift is the sure fire way to injury. You can hurt yourself but you can't hurt the weights


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 18th Feb 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 12 - Day Two 5x5 Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x60 to failure which was 11 [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Clean and Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the weights on Bench from the last full 5x5 session and added a cheeky 1rm on the end. Really did go to failure on the failure set, had to drop the onto the safety rails on the 12th rep which was good though my stomach didn't think so when I rolled the bar over it!

Not at all happy with the Military press, I seem to be impacting on my lower back even at these baby weights, so will need to check form, and I'm finding it hard to drive through the hole , perhaps I'm just not flexible enough.

Introduced a new assistance exercise , the DB clean and Press, and I'm afraid there isn't a vid for youal,l to laugh at because I forgot to charge the camcorder, however suffice to say I need more practice.

the inclines and declines were good, and the high pulls are getting better.

next workout will be a 5/3/1 legs tomorrow after work ... if I have the energy I'll have another go at the clean and press.

Dreich day here, waiting for Fedex to deliver my next supply of protein bars, then off to Tesco shopping.....

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## DiggyV

nice 1rm there mate :thumb: 3/4 of the way to 100K on the bench as well


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> nice 1rm there mate :thumb: 3/4 of the way to 100K on the bench as well


Yes I'm pleased with that... it's the second 1rm at 75 I've done for bench, and also pleased at the way the 5x5 sets are increasing in weight too ...


----------



## Mingster

Don't be afraid of dropping the OHP from your routine mate. Your benching will work your anterior delts just fine. and some lateral and posterior work will give you all the deltoid balance you will need imo...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Monday 17th February 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 12 - Day One 5x5 Pull*
> 
> *Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure at 90 which was 9
> 
> *Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Ez curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *DB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Charles Glasses*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Found my grip slipping in the drop and failure sets of the deads this morning, All but the first and the 100kg sets have been upped (5kg on the 2nd and drop set, 2.5 kg on the failure set) so this might account for it... I'll see what happens on the next 5x5 pull session and will introduce straps if need be.
> 
> Pulldowns seem to be getting easier on the last set, remembering to push my chest out on these.
> 
> Curls and CG Raises all ok...
> 
> Introducing a new assistance exercise tomorrow ... I shall video it to give everyone a laugh....
> 
> Shower, breakfast and then get through a list of chores.......... rather dreich here this morning
> 
> Next session will be 5x5 Push tomorrow
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


Given all that has happened in the past mate, I cant strongly enough advise that you try, A) the reverse grip and B) chalk before you even consider straps.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Always let it go hon. Trying to correct a heavy lift is the sure fire way to injury. You can hurt yourself but you can't hurt the weights


Yes, you're right...I was a dappy moo...I knew it and I did tell myself off too....


----------



## BestBefore1989

BestBefore1989 said:


> Given all that has happened in the past mate, I cant strongly enough advise that you try, A) the reverse grip and B) chalk before you even consider straps.


sorry, I cant strongly enough advise that you try the mixed grip and chalk is what I intended to write


----------



## 25434

I second that ^^^^^

My grip is a bit weak, and I've got small hands and the heavier I go the worse it gets, but at about 70kgs, I chalk up and change my grip. It helps quite a bit. I've tried straps and although they were reassuring, I also felt they were making my wrists a bit sore so I tend to stick with bare hands, which does limit me a bit but I'm not trying to do comps or anything so that's ok by me. Anyhooooooo.......you know what you can do and can't don't you, go with your instincts......

Gotta be the poorest bit of advice ever...go with your instinct?.....oh lawwwwwwwd! Hee hee....better make a cup of tea and rethink my strategy lol...


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry, I cant strongly enough advise that you try the mixed grip and chalk is what I intended to write


:laugh: I got the gist of what you were saying , so will try mixed grip first and then if that doesn't work or I find it too uncomfortable will get some chalk


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I second that ^^^^^
> 
> My grip is a bit weak, and I've got small hands and the heavier I go the worse it gets, but at about 70kgs, I chalk up and change my grip. It helps quite a bit. I've tried straps and although they were reassuring, I also felt they were making my wrists a bit sore so I tend to stick with bare hands, which does limit me a bit but I'm not trying to do comps or anything so that's ok by me. Anyhooooooo.......you know what you can do and can't don't you, go with your instincts......
> 
> Gotta be the poorest bit of advice ever...go with your instinct?.....oh lawwwwwwwd! Hee hee....better make a cup of tea and rethink my strategy lol...


Go with your instinct huh? mmmm now let me see ..............  :devil2:

Yes I have small hands too... in fact I'm small all over really


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Go with your instinct huh? mmmm now let me see ..............  :devil2:
> 
> Yes I have small hands too... in fact I'm small all over really


My dear Gershwinium...no point in having a Rolls Royce if you can't drive it.......so "they" say....hurrr hurrrr.... :blush:

shuffles off complete with paper bag over head .......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

At the risk of exposing my dimness Gresh, what are Charles glasses?


----------



## DiggyV

Dirk McQuickly said:


> At the risk of exposing my dimness Gresh, what are Charles glasses?


These, I introduced the G-Man to them - they are a little awkward at first, and start with a LOW weight, but hit the lateral and posterior delt at the same time  As performed by our very own Supercell.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

DiggyV said:


> These, I introduced the G-Man to them - they are a little awkward at first, and start with a LOW weight, but hit the lateral and posterior delt at the same time  As performed by our very own Supercell.


Cheers Diggy


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> My dear Gershwinium...no point in having a Rolls Royce if you can't drive it.......so "they" say....hurrr hurrrr.... :blush:
> 
> shuffles off complete with paper bag over head .......


:laugh: :thumb: ermmm :blush:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> These, I introduced the G-Man to them - they are a little awkward at first, and start with a LOW weight, but hit the lateral and posterior delt at the same time  As performed by our very own Supercell.


They are difficult and I still don't have full range of motion


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 19th February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 12 - day three - legs 5/3/1*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 20 1rm @105

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*bw Bulgarians*:- 2x20

*leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Had rather a nice compliment relayed back to me at work this morning. On Monday ( I was off) the manager of one of our competitors came in to moan about how the start of works on the square outside our shops had disrupted trade ( it hadn't for us but that's a another story) and she asked whether Ian still worked here. My boss said which Ian? , as there was one who used to volunteer but has left and then there is her Deputy. The other manager said oh not the short fat one but Mr Muscles ............... :thumb:

Anyway back to tonight, on squats everything kept the same as last 5/3/1 except the 1x1 went up 2.5 kg... did a widowmaker on the 'failure' set and finished off with a 1rm of 105.

Assistances also the same as usual but added a further set of 20 to the leg extensions.

Night off tomorrow then session 13 starts Friday evening ...............

Have a good evening and thanks for reading


----------



## 25434

Mr muscles.... :bounce: x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Mr muscles.... :bounce: x


Thing is though Flubsey I don't see myself as very muscled at all .. toned and hard yes but not muscled


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Thing is though [Redacted]ey I don't see myself as very muscled at all .. toned and hard yes but not muscled


Yes but Gershwin, you prolly look fab against their slightly floppy bodies? And they know you go to the gym soooo.......I think it is a good compliment, and you do look nice gresh....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Yes but Gershwin, you prolly look fab against their slightly floppy bodies? And they know you go to the gym soooo.......I think it is a good compliment, and you do look nice gresh....x


Thank you Flubsey ... I'm not in bad shape for an oldie :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Weight going up nicely on the bench press  :thumbup:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 19th February 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - 2014 - Session 12 - day three - legs 5/3/1*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 20 1rm @105
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *bw Bulgarians*:- 2x20
> 
> *leg Extensions*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Had rather a nice compliment relayed back to me at work this morning. On Monday ( I was off) the manager of one of our competitors came in to moan about how the start of works on the square outside our shops had disrupted trade ( it hadn't for us but that's a another story) and she asked whether Ian still worked here. My boss said which Ian? , as there was one who used to volunteer but has left and then there is her Deputy. The other manager said oh not the short fat one but Mr Muscles ............... :thumb:
> 
> Anyway back to tonight, on squats everything kept the same as last 5/3/1 except the 1x1 went up 2.5 kg... did a widowmaker on the 'failure' set and finished off with a 1rm of 105.
> 
> Assistances also the same as usual but added a further set of 20 to the leg extensions.
> 
> Night off tomorrow then session 13 starts Friday evening ...............
> 
> Have a good evening and thanks for reading


when I think of Mr Muscles I think










It must be an age thing mate, I'm sure she had the new guy in mind


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> when I think of Mr Muscles I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be an age thing mate, I'm sure she had the new guy in mind


definitely the second image, I bear no resemblance to the first lol oh no!


----------



## Mingster

New Arkona album 'Yav' to be released May 5th mate:thumbup1: In the meantime checkout their live Battle in Voronezh YouTube concert video. Guaranteed to add 20kg to every lift


----------



## 25434

Evening dear Greshie....want to see my new toy?



Hurrrr hurrrr...remember my weird foot injury? Well, I saw a foot surgeon and it turns out I have ruptured/fractured a bone in my toe and pulled the ligament and that has been the cause of my pain. I've been told to wear this for 6 weeks to elevate my foot off the floor. If that doesn't work it's an operation.....gulp!

It's brilliant though..it has little black buttons that inflate it up and Down, lol....and I have a special sock to wear with it. Nice grey colour too. The first one they gave me was black but wouldn't fit over my calf...:laugh::laugh: the surgeon said why couldn't i do knitting like most women instead of weights... :lol: I'm taking it out for a spin along the prom tomorra...hurrr hurrr.....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Evening dear Greshie....want to see my new toy?
> 
> View attachment 146025
> 
> 
> Hurrrr hurrrr...remember my weird foot injury? Well, I saw a foot surgeon and it turns out I have ruptured/fractured a bone in my toe and pulled the ligament and that has been the cause of my pain. I've been told to wear this for 6 weeks to elevate my foot off the floor. If that doesn't work it's an operation.....gulp!
> 
> It's brilliant though..it has little black buttons that inflate it up and Down, lol....and I have a special sock to wear with it. Nice grey colour too. The first one they gave me was black but wouldn't fit over my calf...:laugh::laugh: the surgeon said why couldn't i do knitting like most women instead of weights... :lol: I'm taking it out for a spin along the prom tomorra...hurrr hurrr.....x


And I thought you'd bought yourself a pair of roller blades ......... :whistling: :laugh:

well at least you know what is wrong with your foot ..... and is this contraption suitable for squatting ?


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> And I thought you'd bought yourself a pair of roller blades ......... :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> well at least you know what is wrong with your foot ..... and is this contraption suitable for squatting ?


Not at all......or driving.....but I have a plan....I will hobble into the gym to the squat/dead station etc...the quickly deflate, whip me foot out but keep the uber sexy compression sock on with a nice pink sock over top to keep it clean, natch......do my thing, then put it back on.....

And when I do delts and chest I don't have to take it off at all......whoop...  . Also, I can still do cycling and rowing, just gotta keep the front of my foot up slightly....

Oh! And the good thing about the squat is that it will make me keep the weight on my heels etc.....da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa...  . I am a man with a plan! Except I'm a woman, oh yes....round in all the right places.....in fact in all the wrong places too..hurrr hurrr....I like to think I was built for comfort.....cough.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Good to see things progressing well @Greshie. Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> New Arkona album 'Yav' to be released May 5th mate:thumbup1: In the meantime checkout their live Battle in Voronezh YouTube concert video. Guaranteed to add 20kg to every lift


Was half way through the Battle of Voronezh ... played the rest of it tonight.........


----------



## Greshie

*Friday February 21st*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 13, Day One , Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 87.5 which was 9 1rm @ 105

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BW Chins*:- 1x10 1x9

*BW Pulls*:- 1x4 1x6

*DB Curls*:- 2x12 1x10 @ 12.8

*Notes*:- Dragged myself into the gym tonight but glad I did... 1st set of deads felt heavy but the rest were progressively easier, the failure set was more of a "I've had enough" set than an actual failure... ended off with a cheeky 1rm @ 105

Pulldowns felt much easier again tonight .. remembering to push my chest out has helped, will soon be thinking about upping the weights a fraction.

Also pleased with the chins, though the pulls were not so good! curls fine!

feeling good after this session

Tomorrow will be 5x5 bench

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

It's always a better sense of satisfaction when you don't feel like the gym, then you do a decent session isn't it Gershwin? Well done


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> It's always a better sense of satisfaction when you don't feel like the gym, then you do a decent session isn't it Gershwin? Well done


Yes and a nice wee lie in this morning .... bench session shortly


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 22nd February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 13 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 12 [email protected] (PB)

*DB Clean and press* [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Notes:- Upped the failure set by 2.5 and just managed to get the bar back on the rack on the 12th rep. Then followed by a 1rm of 77.5 which is the most I've ever benched.

Dropped the Military Press and went straight on to the DB clean and Press, there is a video which will follow later today, weight is light on these until I am sure I've got the form correct.

Everything else the same as last 5x5 session.

All in all a good morning's work

Tomorrow is legs 5x5

Lovely morning here so far... have washing and chores to do then chill for a while before going into work this evening for an hour or so to help clear stock of the rails, the shop is being redecorated on Monday ....

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Mingster

Great work with the benching mate:thumb:

What's the thinking with doing your 1RM after the set to failure? I would imagine that restricts your heavier lift a little?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Great work with the benching mate:thumb:
> 
> What's the thinking with doing your 1RM after the set to failure? I would imagine that restricts your heavier lift a little?


Just trying to push myself I suppose, if I can 1rm after the failure set then I don't have any excuses not to raise the weights on the main sets... !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Just trying to push myself I suppose, if I can 1rm after the failure set then I don't have any excuses not to raise the weights on the main sets... !


I'm not knocking it mate, but I suspect the failure set takes a few kilos out of you. Your 1RM is realistically 5-10kg more that it is atm

100kg bench here we come:beer:


----------



## Greshie

Video of this morning's DB Clean & Press






Not too bad though I'm a bit wide on the press I think. Weights are quite light as well

Blame @Mingster for the racket in the background lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I'm not knocking it mate, but I suspect the failure set takes a few kilos out of you. Your 1RM is realistically 5-10kg more that it is atm
> 
> 100kg bench here we come:beer:


Im with Mingster on this.

Based on the 62.5 kg X 12 set your 1 rep max is 85Kg

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/tools/bench-press-calculator.html

Give your ego another boost, just for one workout drop your warm up seat to something like [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Give yourself a full 2 min rest between warm up sets then give yourself a full 3 min rest before smashing the 85Kg rep out of the park :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Video of this morning's DB Clean & Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad though I'm a bit wide on the press I think. Weights are quite light as well
> 
> Blame @Mingster for the racket in the background lol


Just my option mate but watching you do that, Id suggest you swap it for the power clean and press


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Video of this morning's DB Clean & Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad though I'm a bit wide on the press I think. Weights are quite light as well
> 
> Blame @Mingster for the racket in the background lol


Quality in all areas mate

I discovered the Live at Hollywood video last night. Passion and intensity to the max:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im with Mingster on this.
> 
> Based on the 62.5 kg X 12 set your 1 rep max is 85Kg
> 
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/tools/bench-press-calculator.html
> 
> Give your ego another boost, just for one workout drop your warm up seat to something like [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Give yourself a full 2 min rest between warm up sets then give yourself a full 3 min rest before smashing the 85Kg rep out of the park :thumb:


ok I'll have a go next time so that's [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] and then 1rm @85 ?



BestBefore1989 said:


> Just my option mate but watching you do that, Id suggest you swap it for the power clean and press


It looks a good lift I must say ......... and I'll have a go next session though I think there will have to be some practice runs just with the bar first !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> ok I'll have a go next time so that's [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] and then 1rm @85 ?
> 
> It looks a good lift I must say ......... and I'll have a go next session though I think there will have to be some practice runs just with the bar first !


you don't have to use a barbell mate, you can do it with dumbbells as well






The problem with the standard clean and press is unless you are using a barbell and can throw up 60Kg so that you have a 20kg plate on either side of the bar, your weights starting position is too low. Like the dead lift your bodys starting position should be with your hips only slightly higher than your knees, unless you are super flexible the lowered starting position of the weights will force you to round your back and your balance will shift forward.

Sorry I'm not very good at describing the technical stuff perhaps @RXQueenie can help you better, shes technical and knows what shes talking about when it comes to Olympic lifts and cross training and the clean and press is a standard in both disciplines.


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done on the PB gresh. :thumbup:


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice work greshie.


----------



## Queenie

Agree with bb4. I don't know exactly but the bar (starting position) is gonna be about 20cm ish from the floor. Around mid shin. No point going any lower. Keep back tight and strong throughout. When bar hits shoulder height the flick of the wrist should be fast and smooth ready to press.

A really good idea would be to break it down (in the same way we would teach a full snatch for example) - then Bring it all together.

I'll see if I can find some videos that'll help with that if it's something you'd want to do?

Fantastic movement though... and knackering too right??


----------



## Greshie

RXQueenie said:


> Agree with bb4. I don't know exactly but the bar (starting position) is gonna be about 20cm ish from the floor. Around mid shin. No point going any lower. Keep back tight and strong throughout. When bar hits shoulder height the flick of the wrist should be fast and smooth ready to press.
> 
> A really good idea would be to break it down (in the same way we would teach a full snatch for example) - then Bring it all together.
> 
> I'll see if I can find some videos that'll help with that if it's something you'd want to do?
> 
> Fantastic movement though... and knackering too right??


yes please @RXQueenie that would be good of you


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Agree with the above...form looks a bit untidy...might just be me...barbell might keep it a bit more rigid.


Yes I'm thinking using the barbell might force better form on me


----------



## BestBefore1989

RXQueenie said:


> Agree with bb4. I don't know exactly but the bar (starting position) is gonna be about 20cm ish from the floor. Around mid shin. No point going any lower. Keep back tight and strong throughout. When bar hits shoulder height the flick of the wrist should be fast and smooth ready to press.
> 
> A really good idea would be to break it down (in the same way we would teach a full snatch for example) - then Bring it all together.
> 
> I'll see if I can find some videos that'll help with that if it's something you'd want to do?
> 
> Fantastic movement though... and knackering too right??


and like Wonder Woman she arrives, when called, to save the day :lol:

Thanks X


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> and like Wonder Woman she arrives, when called, to save the day :lol:
> 
> Thanks X


I'm a bit like Lurch... but shorter.

"You rang?"


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> and like Wonder Woman she arrives, when called, to save the day :lol:
> 
> Thanks X


So fickle....he's never said that bout me...pft.....

Dead to me, dead to me..... :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> So fickle....he's never said that bout me...pft.....
> 
> Dead to me, dead to me..... :whistling:


fickle? I haven't changed, I still :wub: you Flubs, if anyone need a kick up the ar5e your my go to girl, specially equipped for the job


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> fickle? I haven't changed, I still :wub: you Flubs, if anyone need a kick up the ar5e your my go to girl, specially equipped for the job


After @Flubs has downed that glass of bubbly you'll be lucky if she manages to hit anyone anywhere :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Hurrr hurrr....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Could you not start a barbell clean and press with less than 60 if you started from blocks?


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie....I looked at your vid but I dunno what to comment about the weights and stuff...I don't really have the knowledge even though I do train....which is why I just mainly talk dribble.....I'm sorry for this and I don't mean to dismiss the fact this is your training journal......one day I will say something training related.....lol.....and I do try to but it just looks stupid when I type it out so I generally delete it and talk about pies and stuff........I do seriously read and watch peoples journals and am interested in all the training stuff....it just doesn't come across I guess cos.....cos....urrrmmmm.....I'm a bit of a div? :laugh:

To conclude.....on my iPad when I watch your vid, you look really squashed up like a Martian....hurrr hurrrr.....I think my settings need adjusting....have a great Sunday Greshie...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie....I looked at your vid but I dunno what to comment about the weights and stuff...I don't really have the knowledge even though I do train....which is why I just mainly talk dribble.....I'm sorry for this and I don't mean to dismiss the fact this is your training journal......one day I will say something training related.....lol.....and I do try to but it just looks stupid when I type it out so I generally delete it and talk about pies and stuff........I do seriously read and watch peoples journals and am interested in all the training stuff....it just doesn't come across I guess cos.....cos....urrrmmmm.....I'm a bit of a div? :laugh:
> 
> To conclude.....on my iPad when I watch your vid, you look really squashed up like a Martian....hurrr hurrrr.....I think my settings need adjusting....have a great Sunday Greshie...x


Don't worry Flubbsey pies and dribble is as good a contribution as any  xx


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 23rd February *

*
*

*
PPL Routine 2014 - Session 13 - Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 20

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*
Lunges*:- [email protected]

*leg Extensions* [email protected]

*bw Bulgarians*:- 2x20

Notes:- A wild day here blowing a right gale !

Upped the 'failure' set (I think I should admit defeat and call it a widowmaker) by 2.5 kg to 90 and this is the first 5x5 session (this time round) where the max weight has gone above 100 on a set ... all felt fairly easy to be honest.

Getting a little bored with the assistance exercises so need to investigate shaking things up a bit ... the Good Mornings are a nice contrast to the squats so they'll stay, and the extensions are of course new ... so its the lunges and bulgarians I need to swop about ...

I also need to find that link to work out the 1rm's

Have someone collecting a pressure washer I sold on ebay shortly, then washing, ironing, and more stuff to get on ebay....

Next session will start on Tuesday and be a 5x5 , 5/3/1, 5/3/1

Hop everyone has a good Sunday and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

There's a few 1RM Calculators out there, but they are generally consistent in their predictions...

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html

Bear in mind that these results can vary from individual to individual and can be training and muscle fibre type dependant. Using myself as an example, I can bench 190 for 1 rep. According to most calculators I should be able to bench 150 for 9 reps. 4 would be more realistic as I have good explosive fast twitch muscle fibre strength but poor slow twitch stamina...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> There's a few 1RM Calculators out there, but they are generally consistent in their predictions...
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html
> 
> Bear in mind that these results can vary from individual to individual and can be training and muscle fibre type dependant. Using myself as an example, I can bench 190 for 1 rep. According to most calculators I should be able to bench 150 for 9 reps. 4 would be more realistic as I have good explosive fast twitch muscle fibre strength but poor slow twitch stamina...


Cheers 

interesting having plugged some figures in ... it reckons my max on deads is currently 113 , on Squats 115 and on bench 73 ... whereas on Bench I did 77.5 the other day (albeit a struggle!)

But figures to work on!


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> There's a few 1RM Calculators out there, but they are generally consistent in their predictions...
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html
> 
> Bear in mind that these results can vary from individual to individual and can be training and muscle fibre type dependant. Using myself as an example, I can bench 190 for 1 rep. According to most calculators I should be able to bench 150 for 9 reps. 4 would be more realistic as I have good explosive fast twitch muscle fibre strength but poor slow twitch stamina...


It had me bang on. I know my 1rm for decline is 150K, also I know I can do 120 for 8 and 140 for 4, the 1rm calc using these two sets of figures was 149 and 153 so pretty much spot on - nice!


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Leg extensions, lunges, front squats (light but high reps) is what I do for assistance - might be worth a shot?


Front squats might be worth a go as may sumo's ... I like squatting


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> I know folk might not class them as assistance as they are just a variation on the big lift but works well with the high rep/lighter weight. Leg press also - going to start going to the gym again to use it as that really helped bulk them up.


I shall hammer the leg extensions now that I've got the machine ... need to get my money's worth out of it!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 25th Feb 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 14 - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 90 which was 9

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Db Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Charles Glass*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Failed on the last rep on max set of the deads, got half way through the lift and grip went. been given a supplier of chalk on ebay so will take a look later.

First three sets of pulldowns are getting very easy, though the last set is still a bit of a struggle so am going to up the first three sets and keep the last set at 45kg.

Curls and Charles Glasses were fine.

Tomorrow will be a 5/3/1 push session after work including the power clean and press which should be interesting !

Lovely sunny day here, waiting for a parcel to be collected then off to Tesco's shopping...

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's a lot of curling Ian! You thought of upping the weight and doing a few less reps?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's a lot of curling Ian! You thought of upping the weight and doing a few less reps?


Yes now you mention it I should up the weight... I've been concentrating on the main lifts recently and not giving so much thought to the assistances


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> I know folk might not class them as assistance as they are just a variation on the big lift but works well with the high rep/lighter weight. Leg press also - going to start going to the gym again to use it as that really helped bulk them up.


Actually I think I might have a go with hack squats too just for a change!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 26th February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL Routine - Session 14 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 9

*Clean and Press*:- Practice runs to get form correct @ 30 & 35 kg didn't count reps

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*
Decline Press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt completely whacked after work tonight and had to drag myself into the gym, hence I just did what was on my bit of paper rather than look at the suggested Bench session @BestBefore1989 suggested a few sessions back, and no 1rm .

Had some practice runs with clean and press will do some more practice runs before hitting them seriously

Condensed the weights for the high pulls which were fine ...

Next session will be legs 5/3/1 tomorrow night

Feel slightly more alive now and off for a quick soak in the bath. Have a senior management visitation tomorrow and my Manager is off so it'll just be me fielding their questions and "observations"


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 27th February 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 Session 14 Day Three 5/3/1 legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Widowmaker @ 87.5

*Good Morning*s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bw Bulgarians*:- 2x20

*
Leg Extensions* :- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Not quite as shattered as last night! Dropped slightly on the widowmaker and did an extra 1x1 beforehand. Everything else the same as the last legs session.

Have now realised I am working Saturday so am going to start Session 15 on Sunday which will give me two nights off. Session 15 will be 5x5 , 5/3/1 , 5x5.

The visitation at work today was reasonably positive so feeling a little more relaxed tonight, just waiting to speak with the my boss about the points raised in her absence.


----------



## DiggyV

nice little increase again there G-Man I believe. Doing really well buddy, good to see the progress, and clearly getting a buzz from it :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> nice little increase again there G-Man I believe. Doing really well buddy, good to see the progress, and clearly getting a buzz from it :thumb:


Thank you Diggs ... baby steps which are tough after work, but I am determined to keep on pushing ...........


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Thank you Diggs ... baby steps which are tough after work, but I am determined to keep on pushing ...........


Its baby steps whatever weight you are lifting, its the way you minimise any damage.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 2nd march 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 15 Day One Pull*

*
*

*Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to 'failure' @ 90 which was 7

*Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez curls*:- 1x13 1x11 @ 23.3

*DB Curls*:- 1x10 1x8 1x11 @ 12.8

*Charles Glasses*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:-

Shall up the 1st set of the deads next session. Managed 5 reps on the max set without too much trouble ( which is just as well as I've yet to order chalk) but only managed 7 reps on the failure set before I ran out of energy.

Upped the weight on the first three sets of the pulldowns by 2.5kg... reckon I should be able to up the last set too a little next week.

Also upped the weight on the ez curls slightly which reflected in the reps. Kept db curls as last week and then decreased the Charles Glass lats to try to improves range of movement.

Not a bad session but not feeling fully rested at the moment.. work has been a bit stressful this last week and there are a number of issues I need to discuss with the boss when she comes back off holiday, which means I shall have to drop in to the shop on Tuesday on my day off otherwise I shan't see her until next week  !

anyway it's a lovely morning here, I have my handyman appearing at some stage to reseal the bath and I need to discuss some decking with him.. Have yet more stuff to get on to ebay and a load of washing to do.........

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Cancelled because by the time I got dressed the monsoon had arrived!


lol started raining here mid morning too !


----------



## DiggyV

its great watching the progress mate, and the obvious enjoyment and motivation you are getting from it. Really really good. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> its great watching the progress mate, and the obvious enjoyment and motivation you are getting from it. Really really good. :thumb:


Thank you ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

DiggyV said:


> its great watching the progress mate, and the obvious enjoyment and motivation you are getting from it. Really really good. :thumb:


Diggy is so right here Gresh!!- You're really progressing and you should be very pleased  Keep smashing them weights !!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 2nd march 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 15 Day One Pull*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to 'failure' @ 90 which was 7
> 
> *Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *ez curls*:- 1x13 1x11 @ 23.3
> 
> *DB Curls*:- 1x10 1x8 1x11 @ 12.8
> 
> *Charles Glasses*:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:-
> 
> Shall up the 1st set of the deads next session. Managed 5 reps on the max set without too much trouble ( which is just as well as I've yet to order chalk) but only managed 7 reps on the failure set before I ran out of energy.
> 
> Upped the weight on the first three sets of the pulldowns by 2.5kg... reckon I should be able to up the last set too a little next week.
> 
> Also upped the weight on the ez curls slightly which reflected in the reps. Kept db curls as last week and then decreased the Charles Glass lats to try to improves range of movement.
> 
> Not a bad session but not feeling fully rested at the moment.. work has been a bit stressful this last week and there are a number of issues I need to discuss with the boss when she comes back off holiday, which means I shall have to drop in to the shop on Tuesday on my day off otherwise I shan't see her until next week  !
> 
> anyway it's a lovely morning here, I have my handyman appearing at some stage to reseal the bath and I need to discuss some decking with him.. Have yet more stuff to get on to ebay and a load of washing to do.........
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


Nice going Ian.


----------



## 25434

Noice session Gershwin...and you are a very busy bee ...don't forget to have some down time too.....x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 3rd March*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 16 - Day two 5/3/1 - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 62.5 which was 9

*
Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another session after work where I had to drag myself into the garage ... but I persevered as ever... weights on Bench upped by 2.5kg except for the failure set whcih remains as last week.

Had another go at the Power Clean... weights still quite light.

Everything else the same as last session.

Next session will be legs which I shall probably do sometime tomorrow afternoon, have a bloke coming to pick up the work bench at lunch time so need to make a clear run for us to get it out of the garage, and I fancy some downtime and a lazy morning............

Wednesday will be rest day and Thursday I am in Edinburgh for a training course, therefore session 17 is due to start Friday evening. Sometime soon I must also plan a deload session.

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 3rd March*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 16 - Day two 5/3/1 - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 62.5 which was 9

*
Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another session after work where I had to drag myself into the garage ... but I persevered as ever... weights on Bench upped by 2.5kg except for the failure set whcih remains as last week.

Had another go at the Power Clean... weights still quite light.

Everything else the same as last session.

Next session will be legs which I shall probably do sometime tomorrow afternoon, have a bloke coming to pick up the work bench at lunch time so need to make a clear run for us to get it out of the garage, and I fancy some downtime and a lazy morning............

Wednesday will be rest day and Thursday I am in Edinburgh for a training course, therefore session 17 is due to start Friday evening. Sometime soon I must also plan a deload session.

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 4th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL Routine 2014 - Session 15 - Day three - 5x5 Legs*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 widow maker @ 90

*Good mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarian Squats*:- 2x20

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This was slightly hard going, upped the max set of the squats by 2.5kg but kept the other sets the same as the last 5x5 legs session

The Good Mornings weights have been concentrated, upping the first three sets by 2.5kg but keeping the last set at 65kg

Lunges, bulgarians, and Extensions kept as last session.

Was going to start session 16 on Friday evening after work, but I think I might leave it till Saturday as I'm feeling constantly washed out at the moment so reckon I need more recovery time.

Tomorrow will start sorting the garage, the work bench went this morning


----------



## Mingster

Good work mate. Don't be afraid to take some rest when you feel you need it. Training when not fully recovered will hold you back more than just about anything imo.

Legs for me too a little later


----------



## johnnya

hi @Greshie

looks like you coming along nicely , hope you dont mind me poking my head into your thread the odd time .. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

johnnya said:


> hi @Greshie
> 
> looks like you coming along nicely , hope you dont mind me poking my head into your thread the odd time .. :thumb:


Thank you @johnnya ... drop in any time you wish !


----------



## biglbs

Good day kind Sir,i hope you are well,sorry not been in much but been very busy,looking better in here though mate!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Good day kind Sir,i hope you are well,sorry not been in much but been very busy,looking better in here though mate!


Thank you bigboy ... I am trying my hardest ! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Thank you bigboy ... I am trying my hardest ! :thumbup1:


And it is paying off!


----------



## 25434

Hey Greshie.....have a good weekend...


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 8th march 2014*

*
*

*
PPL Routine 2014 - Session 16 - Day One 5x5 Pull*

*
*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @90 which was 7

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- 3x12 @ 12.8

*Charles Glasses*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Note to self:- CHALK! I managed 5 reps @ 105 which is 2.5 increase on last time but grip began to go on the failure set hence 7 reps, reckon I could have squeezed another couple out.

Everything else the same as last session, except I added an extra set of the Charles Glasses ... though form went out towards the end of the third set.

Soon will need to up the final set of the pulldowns.

Breath, focus, lift .. oh and another tip from The Mighty Ming.... imagine doing the lift beforehand.............

Tomorrow will be 5x5 Push session and then on Monday a 5/3/1 legs session after work ...

Dreich here this morning ... some ebay stuff to pack up for posting and a few odd jobs... From next Wednesday evening I have six days off so need to devise a todo list to maximise the time ... Getting into the garden will be on it ... weather permitting!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Greshie.....have a good weekend...


and you too flubbles


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 9th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 16 - Day Two - 5x5 Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] :bounce: [email protected] 1 to failure @62.5 which was 12

*Power clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press* :- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Well I'm buzzing, achieved 75kg at 5 reps on the bench without too much bother, did a 1rm at 77.5 but could have done 80 I reckon. Was a bit conservative with the failure set weight, could have upped that too.

Upped the weight on the power clean too from last session a little, still relatively small weights on these and a bit kacky but reckon a video should be coming soon.

Upped the weights on the incline and decline DB press from 12.8

Kept the High Pulls the same as last time and to be honest these were a little ragged.

However dead chuffed at the bench, the 1rm is a PB

Another dreich day today, will continue to sort the garage out, need to move the leg machine for tomorrow night's session ..

Legs will be tomorrow evening after work, then session 17 will begin on Thursday morning ... I have six consecutive days off so am hoping to make even more progress. Am thinking of getting to session 20 and then having a deload session 21 .... reckon I deserve it!


----------



## johnnya

Well done with your pb :beer: , did you get your chalk sorted


----------



## Greshie

johnnya said:


> Well done with your pb :beer: , did you get your chalk sorted


erm no not yet ... on to it now!


----------



## Mingster

Well done mate. Told you that you had a bigger bench in you:thumb:

Next time I'm passing through I'll call in and sort your set up out and you'll crack 100kg no bother


----------



## johnnya

Greshie said:


> erm no not yet ... on to it now!


Try decathalons liquid chalk its in their climbing section stays on for ages.

Got one about 10 mths ago and still loads left think it was only a fiver :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

johnnya said:


> Try decathalons liquid chalk its in their climbing section stays on for ages.
> 
> Got one about 10 mths ago and still loads left think it was only a fiver :thumb:


Have bought some liquid chalk - sportgrip £9 inc postage will see what its like


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. Told you that you had a bigger bench in you:thumb:
> 
> Next time I'm passing through I'll call in and sort your set up out and you'll crack 100kg no bother


That's a deal !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 10th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 16 - Day Three - 5/3/1 Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*DB lunges*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarians*:- 2x20

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Legs after work is always a little hard going, however upped the 2nd set of the squats by 5kg and the third set by 2.5kg, then did a further 1rm of 110kg, the widowmaker was the same as last session.

Good Mornings kept the same as last session but upped the DB lunges and calves by 3kg

Session 17 will begin on Thursday and will be a full 5x5

thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 9th March 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 16 - Day Two - 5x5 Push*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] :bounce: [email protected] 1 to failure @62.5 which was 12
> 
> *Power clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press* :- [email protected]
> 
> *Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Well I'm buzzing, achieved 75kg at 5 reps on the bench without too much bother, did a 1rm at 77.5 but could have done 80 I reckon. Was a bit conservative with the failure set weight, could have upped that too.
> 
> Upped the weight on the power clean too from last session a little, still relatively small weights on these and a bit kacky but reckon a video should be coming soon.
> 
> Upped the weights on the incline and decline DB press from 12.8
> 
> Kept the High Pulls the same as last time and to be honest these were a little ragged.
> 
> However dead chuffed at the bench, the 1rm is a PB
> 
> Another dreich day today, will continue to sort the garage out, need to move the leg machine for tomorrow night's session ..
> 
> Legs will be tomorrow evening after work, then session 17 will begin on Thursday morning ... I have six consecutive days off so am hoping to make even more progress. Am thinking of getting to session 20 and then having a deload session 21 .... reckon I deserve it!


nice bench Greshie!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 13th march 2014*

*
*

*
PPL Routine 2014 - Session 17 - Day One - 5x5 Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @90 which was 7

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- 1x15 1x20 @20.6

*DB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Charles Glasses*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- The chalk came yesterday whilst I was at work and is now sitting at the local sorting office waiting to be collected, which is why there are two sets at 105! Only real difference to note is the starting set of the pulldowns was upped by 2.5kg and I had notions of upping the last set too but was interrupted by my next door neighbour ringing the bell to ask about my tv reception and also to drop into conversation that our neighbour over the road had passed away.................

Everything else as last session.

Will up the first set of deads next session

Bench tomorrow

Domestic chores, food shopping and hopefully haircut today ..........

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 14th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - session 17 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @67.5 which was 9

*Power clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Nothing spectacular this morning, mainly a consolidation exercise. The 75kg set felt heavy and I wobbled on the last rep. Upped the failure set by 5kg .

Upped the first set of the power clean by 2.5kg and lowered the third set by the same from last session ...

DB press kept as last week

Upped the last set of the high pulls by 2.5 kg.

Finish my anabol course today and have deffo gained a bit of size over the six weeks which isn't middle age spread so pleased about that.

Will have a wee break and then do an Hdrol course for 4 weeks


----------



## johnnya

Hiya @Greshie

Which anabol are you using mate, I've been looking at a few on the web today on various sites it seems to be one of the easier ph's on your liver.

I don't think jw do one

edit, if we arent talking ph anabol ignore my question above...lol


----------



## Greshie

johnnya said:


> Hiya @Greshie
> 
> Which anabol are you using mate, I've been looking at a few on the web today on various sites it seems to be one of the easier ph's on your liver.
> 
> I don't think jw do one
> 
> edit, if we arent talking ph anabol ignore my question above...lol


Mine's from The British Dispensary ( Thailand) and yes I've had no issues with it at all


----------



## johnnya

Greshie said:


> Mine's from The British Dispensary ( Thailand) and yes I've had no issues with it at all


sorry mate I thought it was a ph anabol when I seen you where looking at hdrol


----------



## Greshie

johnnya said:


> sorry mate I thought it was a ph anabol when I seen you where looking at hdrol


oh I see... sorry I do switch around .............


----------



## biglbs

Good stuff SirG well done on benching


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Good stuff SirG well done on benching


Cheers bigboy!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 15th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 17 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarians*:- 2x20

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another consolidation session , though upped the widowmaker by 2.5 kg and increased the first set of the Good Mornings by 2.5kg. Kept the lunges and bulgarians as last week and upped the leg extensions by 5kg, need some bigger plates for these. Paused at the top of each rep to try to stress the muscle a little, this appears to have worked somewhat though overall given the ability of my legs to soak up anything I throw at them I need to shake things up a bit

Popping into town to pick the chalk up from the sorting office and then off to Carlisle shopping.

My new garage door is being delivered on Monday so I'm hoping to hear from the installer soon....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## DiggyV

Liking these 100s G-Man  :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good training Ian. Your injuries are a dim and distant memory!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good training Ian. Your injuries are a dim and distant memory!


Thank you Roy, the accident was just about a year ago .... I still get tendonitis now and again but training has improved and been stepped up!


----------



## Greshie

And whilst I'm in my journal and waiting for me tea to cook...

There has been a slight change to the schedule, I was aiming to deload on session twenty but a little matter of getting three piercings yesterday whilst shopping in Carlisle has brought the deload session forward as I shouldn't do strenuous exercise for a while...

For those of you interested have had both nipples pierced and a PA done ....  ... feeling rather jaded today, but everything seems to have settled down ... nipps are sensitive though no longer sore, but I have to be careful with the PA as this will take longer to heal ....

Have to say this is something else I wish I had done years ago ... and am now wondering what other mods I could have 

So the next couple of sessions will have to be light .............


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

was it really a year ago? how time flies. (Sitting here cross legged at the thought of a PA)


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> was it really a year ago? how time flies. (Sitting here cross legged at the thought of a PA)


The PA was the least painful ... it was the nipple piercings that were painful .....


----------



## BestBefore1989

what's a PA?

OK forget I asked, Google !


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> what's a PA?
> 
> OK forget I asked, Google !


lol .... PA= Prince Albert as it was rumoured he had one


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 17th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 18 - Deload - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x10 1x8

*Pulls*:- 1x6 1x7

*DB Curls*:- 1x10 1x11 @ 12.8

*Charles Glasses*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- As mentioned in a previous post I've brought the Deload session forwards due to the piercings I had done on Saturday (No "aggressive exercise" for a while lol). My PA seems to be settling down nicely, no sign of any bleeding during the night despite a couple of stonking woods  However my left nipple did bleed at some point, I did sleep very heavily so assume I must have laid on it awkwardly, they are quite sensitive to the touch but are no longer sore. A shower and then saline soak will help ...

Anyway I truncated the deads though upped the 1x1 by 5kg to 110 and this was my main deload element. On the pulldowns I upped each set by 2.5kg and then I did Chins and Pulls for the first time since session 13 , and finished off with two sets each of DB curls and Charles Glasses ... the latter stretched my nipps a little 

The fact I'd not done chins and pulls since session 13 gave me some food for thought, especially also since whilst I like the intensity of the workouts , being roughly 6 out of every eight days, these last couple of weeks I have been feeling tired so possibly I need to go back to a strict 5x5 5/3/1 alternating session rather than just doing 5/3/1 elements on work days... This should allow me to pace myself better and also allow me to hit the 1rm's more consistently on the 5/3/1... so later today I shall rejig the schedule...

New garage door is due for delivery at lunch time and I am expecting a delivery from Bulk Powders (whey and creatine) I also need to clear the garage in case the installer rings today to say he's coming to fit the new door tomorrow and I would like to get into the garden to start tidying up...

In the meantime thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Mingster

BulkPowders order of whey, oats and egg whites for me too this week

Your planning seems sound as always mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> BulkPowders order of whey, oats and egg whites for me too this week
> 
> Your planning seems sound as always mate:thumbup1:


My planning is suck it and see as ever Ming! I find oats gives me indigestion so rarely have them now, and when I do it's Tesco's value!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> My planning is suck it and see as ever Ming! I find oats gives me indigestion so rarely have them now, and when I do it's Tesco's value!


I'm not a big fan of oats myself tbh. One 30ml scoop in my breakfast shake and that's about it unless I'm having my porridge, double cream and honey delicacy


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> BulkPowders order of whey, oats and egg whites for me too this week
> 
> Your planning seems sound as always mate:thumbup1:


You know I really like DPD deliveries, they email you with the hour slot on the day - 14:36 to 15:36 for me .. makes the day so much easier to plan !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 18th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 18 - deload - Day two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Used this deload session to hit 80kg on the 1x1 of bench. Think I could also have upped the starting set a little too. Rest of lifts as last session though decreased the sets on the inclines/declines, partly because the downward action stretches my nipples (which may or may not be a good thing at the moment) and I felt the stretch this morning. Also ensured the high pulls top motion stayed away from them!

Piercings coming along nicely though I think the PA needs a good soak in saline this morning as I'm getting stinging again when I pee.

Have rather a lot to do today. the garage door was delivered yesterday and will be installed on Thursday, so I need to clear the front of the garage a little, and also decide if it's worth putting the existing garage door onto ebay or just pay the council to take it away... then I want to tidy the greenhouse.... it's rather wet here today so is an ideal opportunity to osrt it out!

Legs will be tomorrow night after work

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie...omoigawwwd! you had your ickle man pierced? I just googled it cos I didn't know what it was...heee heee...ouch! made me cross my legs that's for sure!! and bothboobs too...blimey....it's all going on in here....busy busy busy...are you keeping all your bits clean? you don't want infections or anything...is it saline solution that you are supposed to wash the errrmm....bits and bobs? with...to keep it all healing well....durrrrrr...I haven't got a clue actually but I'm sure you are doing what you need to do...

Take care Gresh...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie...omoigawwwd! you had your ickle man pierced? I just googled it cos I didn't know what it was...heee heee...ouch! made me cross my legs that's for sure!! and bothboobs too...blimey....it's all going on in here....busy busy busy...are you keeping all your bits clean? you don't want infections or anything...is it saline solution that you are supposed to wash the errrmm....bits and bobs? with...to keep it all healing well....durrrrrr...I haven't got a clue actually but I'm sure you are doing what you need to do...
> 
> Take care Gresh...x


Wotcha Flubbsey hope you are well and life is being good to you :thumbup1:

Yes saline solution is used to draw impurities out and also help to keep the piercings clean .... I went in on Saturday to enquire and found they work on a walk in basis .... and I had just walked in :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Yes saline solution is used to draw impurities out and also help to keep the piercings clean .... I went in on Saturday to enquire and found they work on a walk in basis .... and I had just walked in :laugh:


hahahaha....but I bet you didn't 'walk' out though? more of a slight hobble....:laugh: the image I have is making me chortle....hurrrr hurr.......x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> hahahaha....but I bet you didn't 'walk' out though? more of a slight hobble....:laugh: the image I have is making me chortle....hurrrr hurr.......x


I was a little pale lol


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 20th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 18 - Deload - Day three - legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bw Bulgarians*:- 1x20

*leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Today was the day I was due to have my new garage door installed, but it is blowing a gale here so this has been postponed until tomorrow. Rather pleased I've left the deload legs session to today as now I shan't get a chance to train again until Monday evening...

Truncated squats, no widowmaker this session but I did up the single rep 5kg to 110kg

Every thing else kept the same as normal session except reduced the sets on the lunges and Bulgarians to one set each..

The bad weather has put paid to some of the stuff I was intending to do today, so am trundling off to Homebase to pick up a few colour charts, then will spend a little time in the greenhouse sowing seeds, and finally will show the hoover the floors at some stage...

Have a good day all and thanks for reading


----------



## DiggyV

oohh ooh 110 YAY! Bet that felt good buddy.... Inspiring progress, seriously. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> oohh ooh 110 YAY! Bet that felt good buddy.... Inspiring progress, seriously. :thumb:


Thank you!  yes it did feel good, especially since it wasn't that long ago I was doubting I would ever squat above 100kg again after what happened a year ago. I still came away thinking it was a bit of a cheat session really, but that is partly what deloads are about, and the fact I shall not be training now 'till Monday evening will give me time to rest and recover ready to get back into it next week! :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnya

Well done on the pb .......again


----------



## Greshie

johnnya said:


> Well done on the pb .......again


thank you Johnnya , I've actually squatted heavier than this at the start of last year, and then I had an accident which knocked everything sideways... However this time round the heavier weights seem more attainable


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Thank you!  yes it did feel good, *especially since it wasn't that long ago I was doubting I would ever squat above 100kg again after what happened a year ago.* I still came away thinking it was a bit of a cheat session really, but that is partly what deloads are about, and the fact I shall not be training now 'till Monday evening will give me time to rest and recover ready to get back into it next week! :thumbup1:


Listen my dear Gershwin....YOU are the only one who doubted yourself...and weeeeeeeeee.....always knew that you would do it.....I've always had faith in your work Gresh....even if you do insist of upstaging my errrr..."incidents" with your broken writsts!! lolol....humph! :tongue:

now shurrup and give me an update on your bits and bobs?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Listen my dear Gershwin....YOU are the only one who doubted yourself...and weeeeeeeeee.....always knew that you would do it.....I've always had faith in your work Gresh....even if you do insist of upstaging my errrr..."incidents" with your broken writsts!! lolol....humph! :tongue:
> 
> now shurrup and give me an update on your bits and bobs?


:laugh: bits and bobs are doing very nicely thank you ... my bobs bled a little the other night in bed but I've realised it was the way I slept on my side, however they've behaved since and are becoming less sensitive except in a nice way ... ahem... As for my bits or rather bit I think it rather likes it's new attachment as I've not had very much trouble down there at all... pee stings occasionally but that goes away... I do feel a bit silly though standing in the kitchen completely starkers with my bit dangling in a glass of salty warm water for 10 minutes every morning....  But now I'm wondering what next to have done :whistling:

Well you did ask........... 

Anyway more important, how are you?


----------



## 25434

blimey! I have a very strange picture in my head now Gresh......:laugh: never mind how daft you look dangling your errrmm...danglie....if it helps to heal things up then good right?

I'm fine thanks......blundering along as usual...thanks for asking..x


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Greshie..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Greshie..x


And you too Flubbles ... am working tomorrow then out on a day trip on Sunday


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Hope you have a good one tomorrow - been away just catching up on the threads.


Trip cancelled ... which is probably just as well as I have a great deal to do around the house lol...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Trip cancelled ... which is probably just as well as I have a great deal to do around the house lol...


Oh bugger! Trips out are nice though, humph.....chores and stuff will always be there.....you need to have a treat to make up for that then......nice glass of something, feet up and a film perhaps? X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh bugger! Trips out are nice though, humph.....chores and stuff will always be there.....you need to have a treat to make up for that then......nice glass of something, feet up and a film perhaps? X


Workout, breakfast, then a bit of gardening I think ... it's a beautiful morning here so ought to make the most of it!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 23rd march 2014 *

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 19 5/3/1 Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @90 which was 10

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x11 1x10 - bw

*Pulls*:- 1 x7 1x6 - bw

*DB Curls*:- 2 [email protected]

*Charles Glass* :- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Since my wee trip away was cancelled at the last minute decided to get back into proper training asap after deload last week with a 5/3/1 session. 1st set of deads upped by 5kg but kept a little lighter on the remainder, looking back over the last few sessions I could have realistically gone to 105 on the 3 rep set. Also it's now time to up the 'failure' set.

Pulldowns same as last session, though I think these can be pushed upwards now a little too

Chins and pulls good , ensuring I drop to the floor on tip toe before pulling up again.

DB curls and charles Glass same weight as last week , I was rather surprised at the surge of energy I had on the second set of the Charles Glass .. managing 15 reps with good motion.

Tomorrow will be a push session after work, then Tuesday at some point will be legs, but my new garage door is finally being fitted so I'm expecting this to be early evening.

Lovely day here so shower, breakfast then a bit of gardening this morning I think, and Summer house lazing this afternoon 

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 24th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 19 5/3/1 - Day two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 70 which was 9

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- 3 [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Really was not in the mood when I began tonight, and benching felt heavy, mind you upped the first set by 2.5kg, the second set by 5kg, kept the 1x1 at 80, then the 'failure' set was also upped by 2.5kg .. all a bit of an effort but I managed it..

Everything else the same as last session, made a note to up the first set of the high pulls next week, though the final set felt ragged, so will probably just condense the weight range lifted... also about time to up the incline/declines ...

Legs session will be sometime tomorrow after the new garage door is (finally) fitted ...

bath then chill for the rest of the evening 

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings too!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> :laugh: bits and bobs are doing very nicely thank you ... my bobs bled a little the other night in bed but I've realised it was the way I slept on my side, however they've behaved since and are becoming less sensitive except in a nice way ... ahem... As for my bits or rather bit I think it rather likes it's new attachment as I've not had very much trouble down there at all... pee stings occasionally but that goes away... I do feel a bit silly though standing in the kitchen completely starkers with my bit dangling in a glass of salty warm water for 10 minutes every morning....  But now I'm wondering what next to have done :whistling:
> 
> Well you did ask...........
> 
> Anyway more important, how are you?


that's how I start every day.


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 25th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 19 - 5/3/1 Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]7.5 [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bw Bulgarians*:- 2x20

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Again felt a bit sluggish this afternoon despite not doing huge amounts today other than going into town to have a blether with a mate and getting my new garage door installed....

No great advances in this session, chopped the weights around slightly on the squats, and added an extra set at 50kg to the Good Mornings for no reason other than I can't read my own spreadsheet properly!

Next session starts Thursday and hopefully I'll feel a bit more lively!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## 25434

Ullo Greshie, hope u are ok....how are your danglies doing? Healing up nicely I hope....and how are you generally? You felt tired? A little rest maybe? You've been doing a lot lately, maybe it caught up with you a bit..have a good day gresh...xxx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Greshie, hope u are ok....how are your danglies doing? Healing up nicely I hope....and how are you generally? You felt tired? A little rest maybe? You've been doing a lot lately, maybe it caught up with you a bit..have a good day gresh...xxx


Morning Flubbles

Danglies doing fine ta 

Yes have been very tired recently but now have 5 days off and my Mum, Brother and Sister in Law are coming up over this weekend which will be good (Dad has to stay behind as he has no one local to look after his cage birds) ... and my best pal is also up this weekend and staying with me tonight, then we are all due to his parent's house on the coast for Sunday lunch so I'm hoping the weather keeps fine 

Wrists were also aching last night and slightly this morning too which is annoying as they've not given me much problem for ages

Ah upwards and onwards, pull session and then tidy up and shopping !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 28th March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 20 - 5x5 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @90 which was 9

*Pull downs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Charles Glasses*:- 1x12 [email protected]

*Notes*:- first 5x5 for a couple of sessions. Upped the 1st set of the deads by 5kg, 3rd on set only managed 4 reps, having a bit of trouble with my wrists again and my left wrist was not happy.. managed though to do the rest of the sets .

Upped the first two sets of the pull downs by 2.5kg, upped the second set of the ez curls by a wafer but left the DB's as last session.

Have a busy weekend with visitors so next sessions will be Monday afternoon/ Tuesday morning........... so breakfast, shower, shopping, housework.....

The new garage door is in and looks good, the old one gets taken away tomorrow afternoon which then means I can start sorting out the garage (again!)

Have a good day and thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434

Hey there.....you must be careful with your wrists gresh....gently gently hey? X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey there.....you must be careful with your wrists gresh....gently gently hey? X


Yes indeed Flubbsie I try to be careful ....


----------



## DiggyV

another good session mate. You taking anything to help the joints from fish oils to Cissus? Also may be with looking at wrist straps, I use them and find they help me.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> another good session mate. You taking anything to help the joints from fish oils to Cissus? Also may be with looking at wrist straps, I use them and find they help me.


Yes I use wrist straps and fish oils though not cissus ....

Wrists feeling better today, don't really know what triggered the issue ... they started to ache on Thursday evening after work


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Yes I use wrist straps and fish oils though not cissus ....
> 
> Wrists feeling better today, don't really know what triggered the issue ... they started to ache on Thursday evening after work


Could have been anything, the weather triggers mine off........don't forget gresh, it was That long ago you had broken them......they will ache from time to time now and if mine is anything to go by, it will happen from time to time........sorry it makes you feel down though, but you can hack it......right? X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Could have been anything, the weather triggers mine off........don't forget gresh, it was That long ago you had broken them......they will ache from time to time now and if mine is anything to go by, it will happen from time to time........sorry it makes you feel down though, but you can hack it......right? X


Very true Flubbsie  :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 31st March 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 20 -5x5 Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]5 [email protected]5 [email protected] 1 to failure @ 67.5 which was 10

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt nice and rested this morning after a lovely couple if days with my folks. Nothing startling with bench weights other than inserting another set (this is supposed to be 5x5 after all) . Changed the decline DB press to flyes just for a change and twiddled a little with the weights on the High Pulls, upping them slightly.

Legs session tomorrow morning ...

Lovely day today warm and springlike so will make the most of it and get into the garden !

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*1st April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 20 - 5x5 day three , Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*BW Bulgarians*:- 2x20

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Nothing startling about this session other than adding in an extra set of squats as it's supposed to be a 5x5 routine, and also upped the first set by 5kg! However felt a good solid workout to end a good solid session 20 !

Next session will be a 5/3/1 starting on Thursday, hoping to use these sessions to push the weight upwards and then the 5x5's a re consolidation sessions where the weights aren't quite as heavy ... I'm sure there's a term for this approach ....

After a lovely day yesterday when I did the front garden, the laundry, and also washed the car; today is wet and dark, intend to sort the garage in a bit now the new door is installed although I also need to get rid of three sacks of garden rubbish and a broken airer... but am I going to the tip in the rain?..... nah!

Have a good day and thanks for reading !


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 3rd April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 21 5/3/1 day one - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 95 which was 9

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bw Chins*:- 2x10

*BW Pulls*:- 1x6 1x5

*DB Curls*:- 1x12 1x11 @ 14.3

*Charles Glass*:- 1x 10 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Deads were the same as the last 5/3/1 session except the failure set was upped by 5kg. Also the first time I've used chalk, and it definitely helped with grip on the 1x1 and failure set.

The assistance exercises were the same as session 20, pulls are tough .

I'd spent Tuesday afternoon sorting the garage and it was nice to go in this morning to a clear and mostly tidy space. Also could do with more plates but I really need a rack to store them before I buy any more ...

Next session will be after work tomorrow night.

Rather a damp morning here , shopping to do, then might get into the greenhouse for a while this afternoon, get some plants from the garden centre for my hanging basket and perhaps some tomato plants !

Thanks for reading and have a good day!


----------



## 25434

Morning gershwinium......did u get some tomato plants?

Good that the chalk helped you. I always go to chalk after about 70k, I find it helps a lot as I have small hands and it becomes more difficult to keep hold of the bar, lol dinky digit blubs they call me.......cough....not.... 

Have a good day mister..x. Oh! Nearly forgot, how are your bits and bobs doing?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning gershwinium......did u get some tomato plants?
> 
> Good that the chalk helped you. I always go to chalk after about 70k, I find it helps a lot as I have small hands and it becomes more difficult to keep hold of the bar, lol dinky digit blubs they call me.......cough....not....
> 
> Have a good day mister..x. Oh! Nearly forgot, how are your bits and bobs doing?


Morning FlubbleWubbles no left the tomato plants until next week but bought some geranium plugs and also plug plants for my hanging basket .... all now snug in my greenhouse.

And my bits and bobs are doing very nicely thank you ... another 3-4 weeks and I can get them stretched for some larger insertions 

Yes very pleased with the chalk ... one of those things I wonder why I didn't use before!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 4th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 21 - 5/3/1 Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 70 which was 9

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Inc Press*:- [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Had to drag myself off the sofa tonight and Bench was hard going, upped the first two sets by 2.5kg on the last 5/3/1. Kept the power clean the same as last week and then swopped the number of sets on the db press / flyes from 2/3 to 3/2. Upped the last set of the High Pulls by 2.5kg but form was rubbish..

Should sleep soundly tonight now!

Legs session scheduled tomorrow after work but we shall see , I'd really like Sunday as a rest day, starting session 22 on Monday otherwise my week's schedule gets mucked up!

Anyway Gardener's World and an early night!

Thanks for reading !


----------



## mark_star

hard days Greshie but you still dragged yourself in there


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Friday 4th April 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 21 - 5/3/1 Day Two - Push*
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 70 which was 9
> 
> *Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *DB Inc Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Flyes*:- [email protected]
> 
> *High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Had to drag myself off the sofa tonight and Bench was hard going, upped the first two sets by 2.5kg on the last 5/3/1. Kept the power clean the same as last week and then swopped the number of sets on the db press / flyes from 2/3 to 3/2. Upped the last set of the High Pulls by 2.5kg but form was rubbish..
> 
> Should sleep soundly tonight now!
> 
> Legs session scheduled tomorrow after work but we shall see , I'd really like Sunday as a rest day, starting session 22 on Monday otherwise my week's schedule gets mucked up!
> 
> Anyway Gardener's World and an early night!
> 
> Thanks for reading !


Rock n roll, Ian. Rock n roll.


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 5th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 21 - 5/3/1 day 3 - legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]@92.5

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*
BW Bulgarians* :- 2x20

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Well I managed to get myself into the gym tonight and the session was easier than last night ... Upped the squats on the last 5/3/1 session by 5kg on the first two sets and the third set by 2.5kg keeping the 20 reps at the same weight.

All the remaining exercises kept as last time.

Day off tomorrow then session 22 starts Monday .....

onwards and upwards!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Any videos?


None at the moment KJ ... but need to get round to doing dome more !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 22 - Mixed Session - Day 1 5x5 Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 92.5 which was 9

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*DB curls*:- [email protected]

*Charles Glass*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- the first set of deads should have been 85 not 80 (wondered why it was so easy) otherwise more or less steamed through, used chalk on the 105kg set and upped the failure set by 2.5kg.

All the assistances kept the same as last time.

Am contemplating upping the weights on some of these and downing the reps

next session tomorrow.

Rather dreich again this morning which puts me at a bit of a loose end as I really need to get stuck into the garden, however may go out to buy my tomato plants this afternoon....

Thanks for reading and hope your week is starting well!


----------



## Mingster

I think you would do very well if you up the weights a little and drop the reps mate. You've done plenty of groundwork to make this a realistic option imo. It may prove worthwhile to keep a couple of higher rep sessions in there too just to help your body grow accustomed to the heavier weights and as a buffer against possible aches and strains...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I think you would do very well if you up the weights a little and drop the reps mate. You've done plenty of groundwork to make this a realistic option imo. It may prove worthwhile to keep a couple of higher rep sessions in there too just to help your body grow accustomed to the heavier weights and as a buffer against possible aches and strains...


Watch this space


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> I think you would do very well if you up the weights a little and drop the reps mate. You've done plenty of groundwork to make this a realistic option imo. It may prove worthwhile to keep a couple of higher rep sessions in there too just to help your body grow accustomed to the heavier weights and as a buffer against possible aches and strains...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This for sure.........


----------



## DiggyV

As the ming man says, I think you have enough base line training and foundation work for this to work well for you buddy. Also will be a great psychological boost if you start hitting some nice new PBs


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 8th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 22 - Mixed Session Day 2 - 5x5 Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 70 which was 9

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Bench upped on the last 5x5 session (session 20) on the first four sets . The failure set kept as last session, I wanted to try 75kg but had problems with the 4th ( 72.5kg) set impacting on my left wrist so decided to play safe. Power Clean as last session. Upped the DB press and Flyes weights as per my comment yesterday, may have to review the flyes as I am not getting full range of movement. The High pulls were awkward today, weights were sliding down the bar on the left side so I wasn't lifting parallel ... possibly related to the problems with the 4th set of bench although there's no obvious pain or discomfort in my left arm ...

Anyway moving on, final session 22 workout 5/3/1 legs scheduled tomorrow evening after work.

Better morning so far with some bits of blue sky showing through the somewhat ominous clouds, my hedge trimmer is on charge so am hoping I can get into the garden shortly.

Thanks for reading and have a good day.


----------



## DiggyV

good looking session mate. Best to play it safe with the wrists buddy, tempting as 75Kg must seem. When you press are your hands in a straight line with your arms, or are they at an angle? I always reckon straight is safer, but I have a couple of friends that press with their hands almost at 90 degrees to their arms, which can't be good...


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> good looking session mate. Best to play it safe with the wrists buddy, tempting as 75Kg must seem. When you press are your hands in a straight line with your arms, or are they at an angle? I always reckon straight is safer, but I have a couple of friends that press with their hands almost at 90 degrees to their arms, which can't be good...


Good advice. Make sure you press straight through the forearm and the heel of the hand rather than the meat of your palm mate. Keep everything in a straight line.


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> good looking session mate. Best to play it safe with the wrists buddy, tempting as 75Kg must seem. When you press are your hands in a straight line with your arms, or are they at an angle? I always reckon straight is safer, but I have a couple of friends that press with their hands almost at 90 degrees to their arms, which can't be good...





Mingster said:


> Good advice. Make sure you press straight through the forearm and the heel of the hand rather than the meat of your palm mate. Keep everything in a straight line.


Ah now I have been pressing at an angle recently ... perhaps I need to narrow my grip a little on the heavier sets...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ah now I have been pressing at an angle recently ... perhaps I need to narrow my grip a little on the heavier sets...


You need to maintain a straight line from your elbow right up through to the knuckles of your hands on the bar. The backs of your hands should be vertical rather than angled back. Don't let your hands bend back at the wrists.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You need to maintain a straight line from your elbow right up through to the knuckles of your hands on the bar. The backs of your hands should be vertical rather than angled back. Don't let your hands bend back at the wrists.


right, thank you for that... will put into practice next session :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> You need to maintain a straight line from your elbow right up through to the knuckles of your hands on the bar. The backs of your hands should be vertical rather than angled back. Don't let your hands bend back at the wrists.


^^^^^ this is what I meant, keep the bones aligned elbow to knuckle.


----------



## Greshie

No training tonight ... feeling too washed out after work ... hopefully will be ok tomorrow evening to finish off this session ... that's the problem doing legs after being on your feet all day....


----------



## 25434

Morning Gershwinium..how are you today my luv? rested? Hope so....have a lovely day and take care of yourself....and your bits and bobs...x


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 10th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 22 - Mixed Session Day 3 - 5/3/1 Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 9

*Good mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- 1x53 @36.6

*Lunges*:- 2 x 10 @ 36.6

*BW Bulgarian Squat*s:- 2x20

*Leg Extension*s:- [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Managed to get the last workout of this session done tonight, not quite so tired as last night but still a bit creaky! Kept the main sets as last 5/3/1 session but upped the failure set by 2.5kg and got to 15 reps before running out of energy. Kept the Good Mornings as always and upped the weight on the calves and lunges. Managed 10 reps on the lunges before I felt my arms would drop off ! Kept the leg extensions the same as last time.

Not quite sure of my next session schedule, I'm thinking of another mixed session of 5/3/1 for pull push then 5x5 legs on Sunday. From Monday I'm working the next 10 days full time as my boss is on holiday so I think it will have to be a number of 5/3/1 sessions after work with perhaps a 5x5 legs session next Sunday ..............

Anyway thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evening !


----------



## 25434

Are you ok Greshie? X

Ps...yes I did read your post......but.....I dunno.....are you ok?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Are you ok Greshie? X
> 
> Ps...yes I did read your post......but.....I dunno.....are you ok?


Morning Flubbles ... yes I'm fine ta just feeling a little weary at times especially after work. Have this weekend off so am going to relax today and do some gardening and then shopping later and then hopefully fit two 5/3/1 sessions in tomorrow and a full legs session on Sunday before going out to lunch. Next week will suck it and see as I'm working nine days on the trot with just the Sunday off ... thank you for asking ....  hope all is well with you ? xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Friday 10th April 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 22 - Mixed Session Day 3 - 5/3/1 Legs*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 95
> 
> *Good mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*:- 1x53 @36.6
> 
> *Lunges*:- 2 x 10 @ 36.6
> 
> *BW Bulgarian Squat*s:- 2x20
> 
> *Leg Extension*s:- [email protected]
> 
> *
> Notes*:- Managed to get the last workout of this session done tonight, not quite so tired as last night but still a bit creaky! Kept the main sets as last 5/3/1 session but upped the failure set by 2.5kg and got to 15 reps before running out of energy. Kept the Good Mornings as always and upped the weight on the calves and lunges. Managed 10 reps on the lunges before I felt my arms would drop off ! Kept the leg extensions the same as last time.
> 
> Not quite sure of my next session schedule, I'm thinking of another mixed session of 5/3/1 for pull push then 5x5 legs on Sunday. From Monday I'm working the next 10 days full time as my boss is on holiday so I think it will have to be a number of 5/3/1 sessions after work with perhaps a 5x5 legs session next Sunday ..............
> 
> Anyway thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evening !


that's some squatting Ian


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's some squatting Ian


oooops meant 9 !


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 12th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 23 - Mixed Session - Day One - 5/3/1 Pull*

*Deads *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 97.5 which was 7

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x10

*Pulls*:- 2x6

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Charles Glass*:- 1x10 1x12 @11.8

*Notes:*- Pushed up the Deads by 2.5 on the last 5/3/1 session and pleased with these. On the DB curls upped the weight by approx 2kg also upped the charles glasses but not getting a proper range of movement on these so need to reconsider tactics.

Felt in a better place today and was almost tempted to move straight on to the 5/3/1 push session, but decided to leave this until later this afternoon, with the aim of doing a full 5x5 legs session tomorrow morning.

Rather wet here so far which is disappointing as I wanted to get into the garden again... ah well will spend time with the crossword instead!

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## mark_star

another good session there mate, nice to see the deads still moving up, you beast :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> another good session there mate, nice to see the deads still moving up, you beast :thumb:


Cheers Mark! ... not so sure about the Beast though lol


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 12th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 23 - mixed session 2 - 5/3/1 Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @72.5 which was 3 then 5

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- 1x15 1x13 @16.8

*Flat Flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*: - Powered through the second workout of today. Bench was upped on all the sets after the first one. The 'failure' set was interrupted because I realised I'd not set the safety rails correctly.

Downed weights slightly on the db press and flyes to ensure better form.

Tomorrow morning looks set for a full 5x5 legs workout which will be the first for several sessions.

Been quite a decent day today in the end, spent most of it in the summer house doing the crossword and trying to fathom out why google chrome on my laptop is playing up, I had to re-install it first thing this morning and it's been giving me headaches ever since, have also installed an ad blocker which has sorted out a few issues but may have caused others!

Anyway have a small roast lamb joint with some veg for dinner followed by the first strawberries and raspberries of the season... strawberries are Scottish - presumably grown under glass!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings


----------



## DiggyV

oooh 82.5Kg - is that a first at that weight? If so bloody well done, 80Kg is one of those pesky psychological barriers, strangely I didn't find the same going past 90, but I did at 100. Obviously some hint of OCD and even numbers going on with me. :lol:

Well done buddy :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> oooh 82.5Kg - is that a first at that weight? If so bloody well done, 80Kg is one of those pesky psychological barriers, strangely I didn't find the same going past 90, but I did at 100. Obviously some hint of OCD and even numbers going on with me. :lol:
> 
> Well done buddy :thumb:


Yes actually it is a new pb :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Yes actually it is a new pb :thumbup1:


Whoop whoop Gershwin! Thazzmaboieeeeeeeee.... :bounce: :clap: xx


----------



## 25434

Ullo gresh, I just thought you may like to see my really poop attempt at making a chocolate cake for one in a cup, in the microwave....hahahaha a....it went a bit wrong!



It oozed out like mount etna! :laugh: not my best attempt.....so, today I'm attempting coconut cake...stand by......haha.....


----------



## George-Bean

Nice one on the big squat!

Darn Flubs that is not what I think of when I thing "cup cake"!!


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Nice one on the big squat!
> 
> Darn [Redacted] that is not what I think of when I thing "cup cake"!!


Well....well....it....it.....was a mug admittedly....but.....I didn't want to try it my nice cups in case it overflowed! Co they aren't that big....and....well.....I was right...  . There was overflowing of epic proportions! There actually was no cake in the mug at all! Haha....

Not my best attempt for sure....but.....points for trying right? I've never done one of these before....I do proper cooking...this took 3 minutes in the mike....lololol.....back to the drawing board? :lol:


----------



## 25434

Ps...gresh...sorry for hijack.....trying to give u a smile....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo gresh, I just thought you may like to see my really poop attempt at making a chocolate cake for one in a cup, in the microwave....hahahaha a....it went a bit wrong!
> 
> View attachment 148806
> 
> 
> It oozed out like mount etna! :laugh: not my best attempt.....so, today I'm attempting coconut cake...stand by......haha.....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 13th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 23 - Mixed Session 3 - 5x5 Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Pleased with this session. Despite a crappy nights sleep managed to keep the weights the same as the last 5/3/1 session adding in an extra 5 rep set at 100 and also managing 20 reps at 95 ( I could only do 15 reps on the last 5/3/1) so it seems perservering with workouts after work does pay off. Am a little concerned I may not be going to parallel on some of the reps so will have to get the video out again at some point.

Got to 54 reps on the calves and then slid off the step, weight downed on these slightly as well as on the lunges. Omitted the body weight bulgarians as I'm not sure they are adding very much to the mix.

Off out to lunch later, otherwise a relaxing day. I'm working from tomorrow right the way through till a week on Thursday with only next Sunday off so training after work will be suck it and see... though I'm hoping to get two 5/3/1 sessions in.

ANyway thanks for reading and enjoy your Sundays


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 15th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 Sesion 24 5/3/1 - Day One- Pull*

*Deads *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 97.5 which was 7

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x10 1x4

*
Pulls*:- 1 x6 1 x4

*
Charles Glass*:- [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- 1 x12 [email protected]

*Notes*:- First workout of the week and kept everything fairly light with no attempt to push the weights up on the deads. Kept pulldowns as last session, messed up on the second set of the chins as I didn't place my hands on the bars correctly. Swopped over the Glasses and the Curls and went lighter on the curls.

Second session will either be tomorrow or Thursday depending how I feel after work.

Enjoy the rest of your evenings and thanks for reading.


----------



## Noodles1976

Greshie said:


> Not sure to be honest, when I compare the pics at the start of the journal to those taken last week there is a very discernable improvement and change, but my age is against me which means progress is going to be slower, and I do have problems with diet (reminds me I must set aside time this week to sort a new one out) as I've said previously , I must be the only person on UK-M ,if not in the UK, who managed to lose weight over Christmas :lol: , I don't have a huge appetite and whilst I don't skip meals , the ones I have generally aren't very big, and although I supplement with protein shakes , it obviously isn't enough. But then again I am only about a year in to lifting weights and nothing happens overnight, it's a marathon rather than a sprint. I shan't do anything whilst I'm on Strong Lifts, but once I go on to building muscle, I am beginning to think perhaps a little bit of "assistance" might be beneficial


With due respect the reason you haven't progressed more is that you are eating too daintily or not training with ferocity. Sorry but I want to tell you what you need to hear. Try Wendler 531 if you want serious size and strength. I am older and natural too.Good luck


----------



## George-Bean

charles glass 2x10?

Whats that about.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> charles glass 2x10?
> 
> Whats that about.


It's an exercise I picked up from @DiggyV ... here's a link






My problem is I can't quite get the range of movement


----------



## George-Bean

Ill have a play with that next workout. Thanks brethren.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 17th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 24 - 5/3/1 day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 72.5 which was 8

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Bench*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected] 11.8

*
High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another decent session after work tonight, and again no surprises or pushing the weights up. And again had a bit of difficulty with the 1x1 rep at 82.5 impacting on my left wrist even though I was careful with positioning and hold, and this may have impacted slightly down the line with the power clean and high pulls not holding the bar parallel . Downed the wrights slightly on the inclines and flyes ...

Tomorrow is bank holiday hours at work so am aiming for legs tomorrow night and hoping for a good session!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## George-Bean

A very decent session mate.

high pulls?


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> A very decent session mate.
> 
> high pulls?







Not sure this is the best video as you are supposed to pull up as if you'd just come in and seen the bar crushing your little puppy dog ( I can't remember where I read this but the image has stuck lol)


----------



## George-Bean

Ahh we call those tricep pulls, quite a beastly movement indeed. Great also on shoulders and general core.


----------



## Mingster

George-Bean said:


> Ahh we call those tricep pulls, quite a beastly movement indeed. Great also on shoulders and general core.


How can you pull with a tricep?


----------



## George-Bean

You know your right, why do we call them that then I wonder. I like it here, always something to learn ;-D


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 18th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 24 - 5/3/1 - Day Three Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves* :- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- A quick session almost straight after work (well after a little chilllax in my summerhouse with the crossword and a mug of coffee) A steady end to a steady session 24. Downed the weight slightly on the calves and lunges

Lovely sunny day here though cool in the shade.

Session 25 will probably start on Sunday and is likely to be a mixed session...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend ... working again tomorrow and also Monday though at least Monday will be bank holiday hours!


----------



## George-Bean

How low do you go with those squats mate?


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> How low do you go with those squats mate?


Probably not as low as I could do, especially on these 5/3/1 sessions after work when I am tired ... I like to think I go at least to parallel but actually need to do some more videos to check whether this is the case or not!


----------



## 25434

Hello Ian..happy Easter to you...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Ian..happy Easter to you...x


Wotcha Ollie ... and a Happy Easter to you too ! btw will be down in Surrey towards the end of May for a few days so if you are around then we can have a coffee and cake date :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Wotcha [Redacted] ... and a Happy Easter to you too ! btw will be down in Surrey towards the end of May for a few days so if you are around then we can have a coffee and cake date :thumb:


That would be lovely...x


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 20th April*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 25 - 5/3/1 - Day One Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 100 which was 5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Chins*:- 1x10 1x8

*Pulls*:- 1x5 1x6

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*
DB Charles Glass*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This was going to be a 5x5 session but I'm feeling tired this morning, six days on the run at work is cataching up with me now!, and despite a mug of rocket fuel and a boost bar still couldn'tsummon very much energy so at the last minute changed the deads to 5/3/1. However upped the 5 and 3 rep set by 5kg and 2,5kg respectively and also the 'failure' set by 5kg... managed 5 reps on this before my energy deserted me!

Everything else the same as last time except I downed the DB curls a little.

Next two sessions are planned for tomorrow and Tuesday evening after work, then I am off till the 1st of May so should be able to fit in a couple of 5x5 sessions then.

Today I am going to enjoy the sunshine and go sit in my summer house and chill, washing the car and doing stuff in the garden can wait until Wednesday !

Hope you are all enjoying your holidays and thanks for reading!


----------



## George-Bean

Whats your present weight and height mate?


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Whats your present weight and height mate?


I'm currently 5' 7" in height and doubt I shall grow much further now  and am around 11 stones 5lbs which is the heaviest I've ever been ...


----------



## George-Bean

You lift good sized weights for your build mate!


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> You lift good sized weights for your build mate!


Yes, thank you George, I don't do too badly !


----------



## George-Bean

Be interested to see your kit..............


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Be interested to see your kit..............


I did have some but I don't think they are on this laptop, so I shall take a few and post them up over the next few days


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Be interested to see your kit..............


Oh dear! I sense another tour of gershwins garage coming on! :laugh::laugh:

:tongue: sorry just being cheeky...x


----------



## George-Bean

I train at home a lot, its good to see other people stuff as it gives me ideas how to make the best of my space.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! I sense another tour of gershwins garage coming on! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> :tongue: sorry just being cheeky...x


Some people liked my videos thank you very much Miss Flubbs  and anyway it will give me the opportunity to show the new garage door and revised layout :tongue:


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> I train at home a lot, its good to see other people stuff as it gives me ideas how to make the best of my space.


Very true....and with this in mind I just hopped upstairs to take a photo of my home gym.....I know you and Gershwin will take some hints from that and apply it to your garages...I just know it.............and...........nope! Don't thank me, it's fine, always glad to help.... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Some people liked my videos thank you very much Miss Flubbs  and anyway it will give me the opportunity to show the new garage door and revised layout :tongue:


 :whistling: :laugh: :bounce: hehehe....I'm just mucking......honest...gizzahug ....(((((((0))))))))......x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Very true....and with this in mind I just hopped upstairs to take a photo of my home gym.....I know you and Gershwin will take some hints from that and apply it to your garages...I just know it.............and...........nope! Don't thank me, it's fine, always glad to help.... :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 149346


how is your foot btw?


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> how is your foot btw?


Oh lawwwwd! Now you've asked....the boot is off, and my foot is chockablock full of steroids to take the inflammation down so the joint has a chance to heal itself as it's currently not.....humph....if this doesn't work then it's an op......in the meantime, it's no heels for me and Strictly no impact work at all in any way......so, rowis in, bike is in walking is just about in...all other stuff is out...bummer....

Thanks for asking..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwwd! Now you've asked....the boot is off, and my foot is chockablock full of steroids to take the inflammation down so the joint has a chance to heal itself as it's currently not.....humph....if this doesn't work then it's an op......in the meantime, it's no heels for me and Strictly no impact work at all in any way......so, rowis in, bike is in walking is just about in...all other stuff is out...bummer....
> 
> Thanks for asking..x


Oh dear ! :no:

mobility scooter ? .................... :whistling: At least you can do upper body work .......


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Oh dear ! :no:
> 
> mobility scooter ? .................... :whistling: At least you can do upper body work .......


Oh gawwwwd! Berrrluddie lol Ian..hahahaa.......I can still do squats and deads, but I'm having to be a little inventive about the way I do things, and of course be very careful...

When u come down in may I'll pick u up on my scooter......lol...heehee...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh gawwwwd! Berrrluddie lol Ian..hahahaa.......I can still do squats and deads, but I'm having to be a little inventive about the way I do things, and of course be very careful...
> 
> When u come down in may I'll pick u up on my scooter......lol...heehee...


Ah so all is not lost ... deads and squats will save the day, but obviously no running or power walking or trolling along the prom .............

I'm up for a ride on your mobility scooter ......................... erm I think ....................................... :w00t:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 21st April*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 25 - Day Two 5/3/1 - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @72.5 which was 10

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]@14.3

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*
High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Well I think I've sussed the secret to a good session after work.... come home and spend an hour in the summerhouse with the Telegraph crossword, an ice cream and a little snooze, then have tea ... tonight Steak and Kidney Pie ( Ahem.... cough.... cough....  ) followed by strawberries. raspberries and blueberries with extra thick cream and then let it all digest put some hi energy club music on the player and power through the workout...

Ok back down to earth no surprises here with the weights except the [email protected] didn't impact on my wrist and I managed 10 reps of the failure set, but the power cleans were full of energy, time to up the weights on those a fraction I think. Downed the weight on the DB Press but kept the flyes and high pulls the same as usual... still having problems keeping the bar parallel on the latter.

Also back down to earth tomorrow night with legs as that will be after a full day at work, 9-5 rather than bank holiday 10-4 today so will be interesting to see how I feel. Wednesday will be a rest day then I'm hoping to get in two full 5x5 sessions before I return to work on May 1st.

It's been a glorious day here, shame the weather is due tio change just when I have some time off!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening 

Ps george I'll get some pics of my gym setup on here later in the week


----------



## George-Bean

Must be pie night, we did a shepherds pie, hell of a job catching enough shepherds though!

Cool on the pics mate.


----------



## 25434

Did.....did.....SOMEONE mention P I E ???? :sneaky2: :tongue:

Goodness me! I'm faced with temptation wurrrrrrrrever! I go.....  x


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Must be pie night, we did a shepherds pie, te.


Oh lawwwd! It's not easy posting tonight!

Pies....pies.....everywhere....pies!! :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Did.....did.....SOMEONE mention P I E ???? :sneaky2: :tongue:
> 
> Goodness me! I'm faced with temptation wurrrrrrrrever! I go.....  x


If it's any consolation it wasn't the best of pies ... not sure what had happened to the kidney


----------



## Mingster

Nothing wrong with food and rest before training. Pretty essential for a good session I'd say


----------



## DiggyV

thats a good session mate, love the fact the chest is creeping up nicely. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Nothing wrong with food and rest before training. Pretty essential for a good session I'd say


yes but your idea of 'food' and everyone else's are very different things, oh thunderous gluttonous one. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> yes but your idea of 'food' and everyone else's are very different things, oh thunderous gluttonous one. :lol:


It's all food. It's what you do with it that counts


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> It's all food. It's what you do with it that counts


As I am learning, it works even for us more experienced trainers (I had to think about the word experienced then and not just put older)


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 22nd April*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 25 - Day Three 5/3/1 Legs*

*
*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves *:- [email protected]

*Lunges *:- [email protected]

*
Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Typical the weather turns the evening I break up from work for 8 days, but at least it means I can lie in tomorrow morning and then concentrate on cleaning the house, it gets to something when even I can see the fluff balls under the furniture :laugh:!

Nothing startling about tonights final workout for session 25. On the squats tried to ensure I went below parallel on each rep, and also tried to keep good form on the assistances. Could do witha change from lunges but at the moment can't think of an alternative with free weights ....

Bit of telly and a shake in a while then bed .....

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*24th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 26 - 5x5 - Day 1 - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @100 which was 6

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*EZ curls*:- [email protected]

*DB curls*:- 1 x13 1x10 @14.3

*
Charles Glass* [email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up badly this morning with a slight headache (that I went to bed with ... snoozed awkwardly in the summerhouse yesterday afternoon and cricked my neck a little) so felt a little rough to start with, but am now feeling quite buzzy (probably the Rocket Fuel :laugh and the headache has gone

Despite the effort to get going I achieved my goals on the Deads, 1st three sets are up on the last 5x5 (session 22) and not far off the weights lifted on last 5/3/1 session , and I matched the failure set @100 on the last 5/3/1 session too, squeezing out 1 more rep. Everything else the same weights and reps as recently, tried to get a bit more range of movement with the charles glasses

Not too bad a day again, really need to do some housework this morning and then tidy the garden a bit more ...

Have a couple of shots of my set up for @George-Bean


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

If you're looking for ann alternative to lunge Ian, you might like raised reverse leg split squats. They're difficult! Help me with my balance problems too.


----------



## Greshie

KJW said:


> Any grand plans for the holiday? Great to read your progress as always.


Thank you KJ ... no real plans except catching up with stuff around the house and garden... out to lunch on Monday and planning a trip to Carlisle shopping nd hopefully to get my percings stretched  ... have also been given a mission by my parents to find some cheese my Brother and Sister in Law bought when they were up here a couple of weeks ago... called I think Strathdone Blue from the Stones of Tain, seems they may have got it from Gretna Outlet Village, I've never been there before so that will be an outing!..



Dirk McQuickly said:


> If you're looking for ann alternative to lunge Ian, you might like raised reverse leg split squats. They're difficult! Help me with my balance problems too.


Thank you Roy I shall take a look, funilly enough was musing about how I could change the legs session in bed this morning whilst drinking my tea (and no I don't have a teasmaid, I have to get up and make it and then take it back to bed!)


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 25th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 26 - 5x5 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 75 which was 8

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Inc Flyes*:- [email protected]

*
High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another session to be pleased with overall. Increase in weights on Bench since the last full 5x5 session (22) and not far off the 5/3/1 max's. Struggled with the last rep of the 80kg set, the bar hovered mid way on the upwards movement for what seemed an age before I managed with every last ounce of strength to push it up above the pegs.

No change in the remaining exercises, although the flyes were downed a little as I have recently bought a second set of dumbbells which I used for the first time today. Quite pleased with the power clean, it feels good when I'm doing ithem although am not holding the bar parallel as the left hand weights slide, but then I've always had issues with my left shoulder...

Turned into a lovely day yesterday so after the hoovering spent time in the garden tinkering around. Today is overcast and rather dull so it will be Tesco's followed by cleaning the inside of the windows............

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> If you're looking for ann alternative to lunge Ian, you might like raised reverse leg split squats. They're difficult! Help me with my balance problems too.


Ah these appear the same as the Bulgarian split squats I've been doing until recently ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Ah these appear the same as the Bulgarian split squats I've been doing until recently ....


ah. well that's no good, then.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Single leg squats? They sort the men from the boys.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Single leg squats? They sort the men from the boys.


They do indeed and I stopped them because unweighted they seemed to add very little to the mix, whilst weighted and added to the lunges they became an assistance too far after all the effort put into squats.

I think I might leave lunges out for a while and do some light sumo squats or perhaps some front squats


----------



## Mingster

Get some Box Jumps in there mate. Video's essential


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Get some Box Jumps in there mate. Video's essential


Hmmm looks too much like ccccardio to me lol


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hmmm looks too much like ccccardio to me lol


Great for calf work and adds explosive power to aid squats and deads...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Great for calf work and adds explosive power to aid squats and deads...


I see .... just need a box then!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> They do indeed and I stopped them because unweighted they seemed to add very little to the mix, whilst weighted and added to the lunges they became an assistance too far after all the effort put into squats.
> 
> I think I might leave lunges out for a while and do some light sumo squats or perhaps some front squats


I don't don't do regular squats at all at the mo. Just overhead squats and goblet squats as a warm up for sumo reads


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I don't don't do regular squats at all at the mo. Just overhead squats and goblet squats as a warm up for sumo reads


Hmm goblet squats look interesting though I don't have any kettleballs ... the overhead squats are a nono I think as I can't ohp very much weight


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I don't use kettle bells for goblet squats - just use a dumbbell. Hold one end of it cupped in your hands up under your chin. Squeeze your scapula together. Off you go!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I don't use kettle bells for goblet squats - just use a dumbbell. Hold one end of it cupped in your hands up under your chin. Squeeze your scapula together. Off you go!


I did wonder if dumbbells could be used ... cheers for this


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate. Things seem to be going very well mate. Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. Things seem to be going very well mate. Keep it up :thumb:


I do my best Andy! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> I do my best Andy! :thumbup1:


It is showing to mate. Well done you :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Thanks for the pics mate, nice looking cage, I would be most greatful if you could post a few pictures of the stubs. (where you lift the bar from) as I could do with altering mine.

Trainings looking very good mate.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Thanks for the pics mate, nice looking cage, I would be most greatful if you could post a few pictures of the stubs. (where you lift the bar from) as I could do with altering mine.
> 
> Trainings looking very good mate.


no bother I'll post some up in the next couple of days :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

@Blacky


----------



## Blacky

Mingster said:


> Great for calf work and adds explosive power to aid squats and deads...


Used to do these back in my army days,many moons ago.Would love to do them now but me poor old knees say NO!!!!!

Sent entry of for GBPF all England in August. Anyone on here going?


----------



## Mingster

Blacky said:


> Used to do these back in my army days,many moons ago.Would love to do them now but me poor old knees say NO!!!!!
> 
> Sent entry of for GBPF all England in August. Anyone on here going?


My knees are older than yours lol


----------



## Greshie

Blacky said:


> Used to do these back in my army days,many moons ago.Would love to do them now but me poor old knees say NO!!!!!
> 
> Sent entry of for GBPF all England in August. Anyone on here going?


where is it?


----------



## Blacky

Greshie said:


> where is it?


Northampton


----------



## Greshie

Blacky said:


> Northampton


Ah a bit far for me though I might be down in Surrey sometime in August/September visiting friends and family...................


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 26th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 26 - 5x5 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*
Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Messed up slightly today through brain not being quite in gear... missed out the 4th set on the squats as I had copied and renamed a previosu 5/3/1 session and omitted to add in the extra set... bit annoyed really because this session was less intense than the last 5x5 legs session (no 23). However I did concentrate on form today going as low as possible on each of the sets. I wondered why afterwards it all seemed fairly straightforward 

Otherwise omitted lunges and inserted sumo squats, kept these light, again concentrating on form , a change is as good as a rest; Thought about goblet squats too and might do these in future...

Good Mornings and leg extensions the same as last time... might be looking to increase the weight on the former soon.

Ah well it's raining here this morning which puts a damper on things.. might paint the console table that sits in the vestible, I've been meaning to do this for years, I don't really like it but was a present from my best pal for my summerhouse in Surrey and he insisted I bring it with me to Scotland ... so am hoping a lick of paint might make it look better than it is!

And there is alos the Telegraph Crossword to get stuck into, and I must remember to do some photos for George-bean !

Next session starts Monday

Anyway have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## George-Bean

Nice numbers on the squats mate. Im still in my jarmers, I gotta get my a$$ into gear.


----------



## Greshie

Lazy lot lol (says he who has just come in from dossing in the summerhouse! )


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 28th April*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 27 - 5x5 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @102.5 which was 8

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x12 1x7

*Pulls*:- 2x6

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Charles Glasses*:- 1x8 1x9 @11.6

*Notes*:- Might be dreich outside but the weather did not stop me once I got going ... really in the zone and buzzing and sweaty by the end of the session:laugh:. Upped the 2nd and failure sets on the deads by 2.5kg each, used chalk on the 110kg set. Really pleased with form and performance on Deads. Just incrementing the weights here and there seems to be working ...

Am going to up the weight on the pulldowns, the first set is too easy now....

Swopped the usual ez curls for chins and pulls., and pleased with the way these felt too.

Form went out slightly on the curls and charles glasses were an effort, I probably should have been less ambitious with the weight on the latter.

Off out to lunch today so not much else planned and plenty of time to relax and recover ready for tomorrow morning's push session 

Hope you all have a great day and thanks for reading


----------



## DiggyV

liking the fact that you are into 3 digits on deads now on your second set. :thumb: great work buddy


----------



## George-Bean

Whats yer grub like Greshie?


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Whats yer grub like Greshie?


A bit hit and miss if I'm honest ... last time I counted everything I was hitting around about the 2400 - 2600 calories a day mark, maintenance was calculated at around 2300 so I'm in surplus slightly.

On days I'm not working, if training I have a preworkout of a banana, boost bar, and rocket fuel coffee followed afterwards by a protein bar, then breakfast of cornflakes and grenola type mix with some whey powder and milk, followed an hour later by 2 poached eggs on bergan bread, lunch can be anything from a slice of pizza to a jacket potato. The evening meal is likely to be some kind of chicken or other meat/fish with vegetables and then before bed I'll have a shake of a banana/milk/whey and sometimes a tablespooon of olive oil.

When working the eggs and toast are omitted though I do have a protein bar mid morning.....

It seems to have worked as my weight is now around the 11 stones 5lbs mark which is the heaviest I've ever been ( I think when I began training I was 10 stones something and out of shape) - so taking into account the accident last year that kyboshed everything, I've put on about a stone overall and I'm in far better shape ... though admittedly not big by any standards. To put this in a broader context for most of my adult life I was 9 stones 6 or thereabouts, when I was ill in 2005 that dropped to 7 stones, and it was after I recovered I put on more weight... mostly around my middle, I lost a lot of what little muscle I had during my illness, and it's only returned plus some since I began training properly in January 2011.

I do want to put more muscle beef on, I'm not bothered about being 'ripped' as long as I have a decent shape and am firm. The truth, I think, is that I have left it too late to make a huge transformation. Perhaps if I'd started weight lifting in my late teens or early twenties it would have been a different story given the discipline and focus I put into things I want to do, but age and an illness take their toll. We'll see what happens for the rest of this year, my training is intensive, the weights are creeping up, I eat the best I can (though possibly not quite good enough), have some 'help' to give me a boost as it were, and try to get as much rest as possible


----------



## George-Bean

I think you look great for 54, I would say "you should see the guys I work with" but you probably see them everyday. I think your doing great mate.


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> I think you look great for 54, I would say "you should see the guys I work with" but you probably see them everyday. I think your doing great mate.


I agree. x


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> I think you look great for 54, I would say "you should see the guys I work with" but you probably see them everyday. I think your doing great mate.


Thank you George ... I'm 56 actually, 57 in September.....................


----------



## mark_star

another nice session Greshie, keep pushing mate


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> another nice session Greshie, keep pushing mate


Thank you Mark ... and don't worry I shall keep pushing!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 29th April 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 27 - 5x5 - Day 2 - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 77.5 which was 6

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- 1x15 1x20 @ 11.6

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Solid if unspectacular session this morning. Upped the 4th and failure set on bench by 2.5kg. The 80kg set felt a bit easier too. Everything else the same as last time. On the power clean and high pulls managed to keep the bar parallel most of the time so the weights didn't slide so much. Bit stuck on the Power Clean, the 1st set is becoming easy, but if I up the 1st set to 45kg then I will have problems with what to put the third set which is still tough though I suppose I could just increment by a kilo..........

Once I get myself sorted I'm off to Carlisle this afternoon for a bit of shopping 

Legs will be tomorrow, then Thursday/Saturday I'm working and will be a rest days. Session 28 will be a 5/3/1 Friday/Sunday/Monday and session 29 a 5x5 Wednesday/Thursday/Friday next week. I'm off again next week until Saturday - such are the joys of working part time  )

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Well you may well agree with me on someone else 's workout ethic being awsome but he ain't alone,good man!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Well you may well agree with me on someone else 's workout ethic being awsome but he ain't alone,good man!


Thank you big boy.. :thumbup1: I think to some extent those of us who keep journals motivate each other !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Thank you big boy.. :thumbup1: I think to some extent those of us who keep journals motivate each other !


very true. there's a lot to be said for it. Those bench numbers are pretty good, btw!


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Thank you big boy.. :thumbup1: I think to some extent those of us who keep journals motivate each other !


for sure my friend


----------



## George-Bean

The journals definitely help. They are also fun!


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> The journals definitely help. They are also fun!


yes and for me keeping a journal helps with the discipline of getting into the gym and doing as well as I can... it also provides a space for constructive criticism of my routines and form (when I manage to get up vids lol)


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 30th April*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 27 - 5x5 day three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] *[email protected]* *1 [email protected]*

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Well this morning turned out to be a surprise, and all due to a mistake... the 3rd set of squats was originally to be 112.5, but I decided to up to 115kg except I couldn't count and loaded 110... Once I realised what I'd done I upped the 4th set to 115 ... this weight is a watershed for me because this is the weight at which I failed on last March and broke both wrists. Pleased with the 115 set I decided to go for broke and try 20 reps at 100kg ... the last few were a bit of a struggle and I'm not quite sure about depth of squat but the fact is I did it! and I was buzzing (if somewhat weary) at the end.

Upped the good mornings by 2.5kg, and really felt the final set.

Also upped the Sumo's by 5kg on last week, have to say the last set felt heavy too!

Overcast here which is disappointing after yesterday which turned out to be lovely... went to Carlisle and bought a pair of soft shoes for summer and a frenum ladder... :whistling:

Trip to the tip with garden rubbish then possibly laze in the summer house with the crossword as it's supposed to be warm ... work tomorrow then session 28 starts Friday.

Have a great day and thanks for reading !


----------



## DiggyV

Oh yes, 115Kg  really well done, especially considering your latest acquisition. :wink:

great to see the steady increases across all primary lifts G-Man. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 2nd May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 28 - 5/3/1 - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @102.5 which was 8

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x14 1x9

*Pulls*:- 1x7 1x10

*DB Curls*:- 2x15 @ 14.3

*Charles Glass*:- 1x10 1x12 @ 11.8

*Notes*:- Lighter session started this morning though on deads pushed the single rep up by 2.5 from the last 5/3/1 session and kept the failure set at 102.5. The pulldowns were upped by 2.5kg on each set. Squeezed a few more reps out of the chins and pulls and also the Charles Glasse

Lovely morning here. Shopping, and household chores the order of the day in prep for my time off next week when I have a list of jobs to get through!

next sessions will be Sunday/Monday


----------



## George-Bean

I dont like the sound of "list of jobs" lol. I hope I aint got one of those coming.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> I dont like the sound of "list of jobs" lol. I hope I aint got one of those coming.


I like lists .... it focuses the mind on stuff that needs to get done... my only issue is most of my list revolves around jobs needing done outside ... and it is forecast to rain next week


----------



## mark_star

115 on squats and deads, good job mate, really coming on nicely


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> 115 on squats and deads, good job mate, really coming on nicely


Thank you Mark ... pushing onwards and upwards slowly!


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> Thank you Mark ... pushing onwards and upwards slowly!


that's the way mate, ain't no rush


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 30th April*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 27 - 5x5 day three - Legs*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] *[email protected]* *1 [email protected]*
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Leg extensions*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Well this morning turned out to be a surprise, and all due to a mistake... the 3rd set of squats was originally to be 112.5, but I decided to up to 115kg except I couldn't count and loaded 110... Once I realised what I'd done I upped the 4th set to 115 ... this weight is a watershed for me because this is the weight at which I failed on last March and broke both wrists. Pleased with the 115 set I decided to go for broke and try 20 reps at 100kg ... the last few were a bit of a struggle and I'm not quite sure about depth of squat but the fact is I did it! and I was buzzing (if somewhat weary) at the end.
> 
> Upped the good mornings by 2.5kg, and really felt the final set.
> 
> Also upped the Sumo's by 5kg on last week, have to say the last set felt heavy too!
> 
> Overcast here which is disappointing after yesterday which turned out to be lovely... went to Carlisle and bought a pair of soft shoes for summer and a frenum ladder... :whistling:
> 
> Trip to the tip with garden rubbish then possibly laze in the summer house with the crossword as it's supposed to be warm ... work tomorrow then session 28 starts Friday.
> 
> Have a great day and thanks for reading !


nice squatting. I'd give you some reps, but apparently I've loved you too often.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice squatting. I'd give you some reps, but apparently I've loved you too often.


:laugh:


----------



## George-Bean

Ill give him some man love reps for those squats! Nice one mate.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Ill give him some man love reps for those squats! Nice one mate.


Thank you George, really appreciate the reps ! but what were you doing up at 1:29am ??


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 4th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 28 - 5/3/1 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (PB) 1 to failure @ 80 which was 5

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Flyes*:- 1x12 [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Quite pleased with the bench as managed to push myself to a single rep of 85 which is a PB. 'Failure' set was shaky by the end which is a little disappointing given I was able to do a 1x5 @ 80 in my last 5x5 session.

Everything else fine. Power clean and high pulls still struggle to keep the bar completely parallel and messed up on the final set of the High pulls; it's time I really upped the weight in these a little, I may have to use the spinlocks to hold the weights but then I wont know if I'm going wonky!

Legs session tomorrow.

first day of 6 days off and it's raining .. and it's due to rain for the rest of the week according to the forecast, so it looks like Plan A which was to do stuff in the garden will have to be replaced by a Plan B .....  ... ah well !

Anyway hope everyone has a good bank holiday weekend and thanks for reading!


----------



## George-Bean

I generally am rattling around in the middle of the night, I tend to sleep whenever I fancy ;-)


----------



## DiggyV

Nice work G-Man. Failure set may have been shaky due to the 1RM, dont underestimate the impact....

but 85Kg :bounce:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Nice work G-Man. Failure set may have been shaky due to the 1RM, dont underestimate the impact....
> 
> but 85Kg :bounce:


yep it may have only been 1RM but the weight on Bnech is lsowly creeping upwards :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

just letting you know I'm guarding your journal at night lol.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> just letting you know I'm guarding your journal at night lol.


thank you George :thumbup1: though I think all the night trollers and random posters find the journals of bigger juicier folks before mine !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 5th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 28 - 5/3/1 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*
Notes*:- pleased with this session. Pushed the weight up on the first three sets of the squats by 5kg. Felt more confident that form was kept correct on the widow maker. Have now broke through the "acciden"t threshold of 115kg too even if it was only one rep. Everything else as last session. Might up the weight on the ghood mornings and sumos on the next 5/3/1 session if not on the full 5x5.

Dry so far today so am hoping to get a few bits done in the garden...

Have a good bank holiday and thanks for reading!


----------



## Mingster

Great stuff mate:thumb: 120x100kg is awesome


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> *Monday 5th May 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 28 - 5/3/1 - Day Three - Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *
> Leg extensions*:- [email protected]
> 
> *
> Notes*:- pleased with this session. Pushed the weight up on the first three sets of the squats by 5kg. Felt more confident that form was kept correct on the widow maker. Have now broke through the "acciden"t threshold of 115kg too even if it was only one rep. Everything else as last session. Might up the weight on the ghood mornings and sumos on the next 5/3/1 session if not on the full 5x5.
> 
> Dry so far today so am hoping to get a few bits done in the garden...
> 
> Have a good bank holiday and thanks for reading!


Jeez that's some going mate 120 reps of 100Kg, makes me ache just thinking about it. :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

120 reps @ 100kg is insane. I was almost puking and was on all fours after todays session.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Great stuff mate:thumb: 120x100kg is awesome





DiggyV said:


> Jeez that's some going mate 120 reps of 100Kg, makes me ache just thinking about it. :lol:





George-Bean said:


> 120 reps @ 100kg is insane. I was almost puking and was on all fours after todays session.


Ermmm Ooops ! I meant 20 reps at 100kg


----------



## George-Bean

Greshie said:


> Ermmm Ooops ! I meant 20 reps at 100kg


Yer still great!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Monday 5th May 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 28 - 5/3/1 - Day Three - Legs*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *
> Leg extensions*:- [email protected]
> 
> *
> Notes*:- pleased with this session. Pushed the weight up on the first three sets of the squats by 5kg. Felt more confident that form was kept correct on the widow maker. Have now broke through the "acciden"t threshold of 115kg too even if it was only one rep. Everything else as last session. Might up the weight on the ghood mornings and sumos on the next 5/3/1 session if not on the full 5x5.
> 
> Dry so far today so am hoping to get a few bits done in the garden...
> 
> Have a good bank holiday and thanks for reading!


Great squatting Ian. Are you still on the test? How's that working for you?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Great squatting Ian. Are you still on the test? How's that working for you?


Have just stopped test for a while ... want to see what happens with my natural levels. I think it has definitely helped with my progress and with recovery from the accident last year


----------



## biglbs

As said Sir,massive squatting ,you really are pushing forward here,are you gonna bang in Hcg etc?


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> As said Sir,massive squatting ,you really are pushing forward here,are you gonna bang in Hcg etc?


Not sure Big Boy ... I never say never to anything now! After my little rest period from Test I shall probably do another course of dbol as I've plenty left over from the first one, finish those up first and then decide what to do next.


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Not sure Big Boy ... I never say never to anything now! After my little rest period from Test I shall probably do another course of dbol as I've plenty left over from the first one, finish those up first and then decide what to do next.


Oooh Trenbolone :lol:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Oooh Trenbolone :lol:


 h34r:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> h34r:


But gresh!......isn't that what makes willies grow....oh wait!

:laugh: errr.....ummmm....I was trying BB humour there but not sure I got it right? Errrr....humph....prolly wasn't worth the energy...hurrr hurrr....

X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> But gresh!......isn't that what makes willies grow....oh wait!
> 
> :laugh: errr.....ummmm....I was trying BB humour there but not sure I got it right? Errrr....humph....prolly wasn't worth the energy...hurrr hurrr....
> 
> X


I wish! I could do witha few extra inches ... oh well!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I wish! I could do witha few extra inches ... oh well!


It's not the size gresh, it's what you do with it that counts....no point in having a rolls Royce if you can't drive it.......

Apparently........

Snicker snicker....cough.....leaves quietly with bag of shame over head...... :tongue:


----------



## George-Bean

Its downhill all the way in here now lol.


----------



## Greshie

Right ! in an attempt to raise the tone a little....................

*Wednesday 7th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 29 - 5x5 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 whci was 8

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- 1x12 1x14 @14.3

*Chas Glasses*:- 1x12 1x18 @ 11.8

*Notes*:- Increased the weight on the 2nd/3rd/4th and failure sets of the Deads from the last 5x5 session by 5kg on the 2nd and 2.5kg subsequently. Only just managed the 112.5 set as grip went, and grip went again on the failure set, this despite using chalk... my right hand

Kept the pulldowns as last session but am going to have to up the first set again as 40kg feels too light, though the last 50kg set is still a bit of a struggle.

This session did some ez curls as a change to chins and pulls ... and the Chas Glasses were a little out of form towards the end..

However overall quite pleased...

Weather is not supposed to be great today so may do a few jobs indoors and then trundle into town for a while, need to pop into the shop and drop off a donation. At least I have managed to get outside the last couple of days and get stuff done in the garden though yesterday had run out of energy by early afternoon and spent the rest of it sitting in the summerhouse listening to the radio!

Anyway have a good day and thanks for reading!


----------



## DiggyV

Its all improving nicely buddy, you must be pretty happy given the last 12 months. Good lifting :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Its all improving nicely buddy, you must be pretty happy given the last 12 months. Good lifting :thumb:


Thank you Diggs ... yes I am pleased with overall progress, it seems the mix of 5x5 and 5/3/1 and the intensity is working for me at the moment


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 8th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 29 - 5x5 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 75 which was 6

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Inc Flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Lovely and sunny first thing so up bright and early, unfortunately the brightness didn't extend into the gym and I found this morning's session heavy going in parts, perhaps this is due to declining artificial test levels?; Either that or the banana/rocket fuel/boost bar combo didn't kick in soon enough ! 

Anyway bench upped 2.5kg on all sets from the last 5x5 session except set 4. Struggled with 82.5 only managing 4 reps. Power clean went wonky with my left shoulder again; looks like I'm going to have to use spinlocks on these. However the DB press, Flyes and High Pulls were fine and I upped the last two sets of the high pulls by 2.5 without too much effort.

Legs will be tomorrow so we'll see how I get on.

Session 30 will start Sunday, and will be a 5/3/1 as I am now working Monday, and will be followed by a further 5/3/1 session later in the week.

The forecast today is rain although it's still sunny at the moment just.... I need to do some shopping and hoping to get on with some painting, though if it does stay dry I shall be tempted to get into the garden and get on with tidying up!

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## mark_star

another very good session Greshie, keep up the good work


----------



## 25434

Hey there...just swooshing by...no lowering of the tone today, don't worry...take care Ian. X


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 9th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 29 - 5x5 - Day Three legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- 1x60 @ 28.6

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- No great suprises this morning, upped the 1st set of the squats by 5kg and then messed up the weight on the 4th set because I can't subtract .. it should have been 110 kg!

Everything else the same as last 5x5 session.

The next session starting Sunday will be a 5/3/1 and I shall up the weight on the Good Mornings and Sumo's

Have some decorating to try to finish today and then need to pop out to withdraw some cash to pay my neighbours my share of the new fence they've put up... I have absolutely no idea which boundary I am responsible for, there is nothing apparant in the deeds at all, so I just offer to pay half when anything like this arises!

anyway have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## biglbs

Some good squatting once again mate


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Some good squatting once again mate


Thank you


----------



## Kevmac11

Hey Greshie all looking good.

Not been on the site for a few years and its good to see you still going strong.


----------



## George-Bean

If the posts are on your side of the fence its usually yours, you show your best side out as a general rule.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> If the posts are on your side of the fence its usually yours, you show your best side out as a general rule.


That's true ... except the panels are joined in the middle of the posts ... so I just let my neighbours deal with any problems and offer a contribution ... seems the easiest solution !


----------



## Greshie

Kevmac11 said:


> Hey Greshie all looking good.
> 
> Not been on the site for a few years and its good to see you still going strong.


Hi Kev thanks for dropping by  yep still plodding along !


----------



## George-Bean

Greshie said:


> Hi Kev thanks for dropping by  yep still plodding along !


He's a blooming liar, he's doing great


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Friday 9th May 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 29 - 5x5 - Day Three legs*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calves*:- 1x60 @ 28.6
> 
> *Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- No great suprises this morning, upped the 1st set of the squats by 5kg and then messed up the weight on the 4th set because I can't subtract .. it should have been 110 kg!
> 
> Everything else the same as last 5x5 session.
> 
> The next session starting Sunday will be a 5/3/1 and I shall up the weight on the Good Mornings and Sumo's
> 
> Have some decorating to try to finish today and then need to pop out to withdraw some cash to pay my neighbours my share of the new fence they've put up... I have absolutely no idea which boundary I am responsible for, there is nothing apparant in the deeds at all, so I just offer to pay half when anything like this arises!
> 
> anyway have a good day and thanks for reading


wish you lived next door to me. Our fence on the neighbours side is in tatters and he's not doing anything about it. I may need to have a word soon.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 11th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 30 - 5/3/1 - Day One Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 8

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x10 1x8

*Pulls*:- 1x7 1x9

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Charles G's* :- [email protected]

*Notes:-* Enjoyed this morning's session overall, upped the deads on the last 5/3/1 session by 2.5 on the single rep and 2.5 on the 'failure' set ... ran out of puff by the 8th rep. Though I notice the failure set was below the last 5x5 failure set so this is something I need to watch out for in future, perhaps I should have gone to 110 even though the 5/3/1 sessions are supposed to be a bit lighter overall. I think my previous PB on deads BA (before accident) was 4x120 so I am not too far off that again.

Pulldowns were upped by 2.5kg throughout and were fairly straightforward, but then they are on the 5/3/1 sessions.

chins and pulls not quite as many reps as last 5/3/1 session , and the charles glasses weren't great on the second set either.

Next session will be tomorrow after work.

Been off the test for two weeks now and not seeing much change anywhere really, though might have slightly less stamina at the moment!

Looking stormy here today, some birds have decided my hanging basket liner would make good nesting material so I need to go out and buy something more resilient before there is nothing left to hold the plants in... otherwise I shall probably have a fairly easy day ...

Thanks for reading and hope everyone enjoys their Sunday


----------



## George-Bean

Early doors eh, Im still sitting my p.j's lol. Nice session mate, huffing n puffing is a medical term in our house!

I used black roofing felt to line my hanging baskets, and grotty tubs look better if you like the outside with netting from scaffolding. Keep an eye on skips.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Early doors eh, Im still sitting my p.j's lol. Nice session mate, huffing n puffing is a medical term in our house!
> 
> I used black roofing felt to line my hanging baskets, and grotty tubs look better if you like the outside with netting from scaffolding. Keep an eye on skips.


Lazy bones :laugh: I like to get my sessions done and dusted first thing in the morning when I am off work, it give structure to my day and gives me the rest of the day free to get on with other stuff ... or laze about on the sofa in job avoidance mode doing the crossword !

Skips? you know it's a funny thing but you don't see many skips up here, even when houses are being renovated .............. but I like the idea of using roofing felt...


----------



## George-Bean

I lined mine with it about 5 years ago, its still perfect, its like a black smooth material rather than the old tar based stuff.


----------



## Kevmac11

Greshie said:


> Lazy bones :laugh: I like to get my sessions done and dusted first thing in the morning when I am off work, it give structure to my day and gives me the rest of the day free to get on with other stuff ... or laze about on the sofa in job avoidance mode doing the crossword !


Hats off to you for the early sessions. Can't believe you've worked out already. I've only been up an hour!

Even last year when I was doing my marathon training I could never do the early morning runs. Far too stiff.


----------



## Greshie

Kevmac11 said:


> Hats off to you for the early sessions. Can't believe you've worked out already. I've only been up an hour!
> 
> Even last year when I was doing my marathon training I could never do the early morning runs. Far too stiff.


Oh I can't lie in bed for long, especially if the morning is bright (which admittedly it wasn't this morning!) so am usually up by 8am or thereabouts!


----------



## biglbs

Considering your natty scum nowlike me,

that is pretty good lifting still mate,well done


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 12th may 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 30 - 5/3/1 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @80 which was 3

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Inc Flyes*:[email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes* Felt very tired after work tonight and this reflected in my workout ... hence only managing 3 reps on the failure set . Everything else kept the same as last session except I upped the weight on the flyes a little.

Final session will be legs tomorrow, at least I have the day off so should be fresh in the morning !

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Northern Lass

Nice session gresh! , def looking stronger on the bench press, :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Nice session gresh! , def looking stronger on the bench press, :thumb:


Thank you Vicky ... must say I didn't feel particularly strong tonight , but the weight on bench is creeping ahead slowly


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 13th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 30 - 5/3/1 - day Three Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Overall a good session this morning, I think the 1x1 @ 120 is the max I reached BA (Before Accident) it it felt quite easy though I just went to parallel, I'm looking forward to building back up to this again in the 5x5 routines when I return to them. Good morning's were also upped by 2.5kg on each set and felt fine. Sumo squats upped by 5kg on each set.

Overall not a hugely taxing session, but the 5/3/1's are really designed to try to push the weight's up a bit rather than to exhaust muscles (or myself), and this morning felt much better than last night.

Session 31 will commence on Thursday evening after work and be another 5/3/1.... Looking ahead I'm on holiday from the 21st till the 27th and am going South so will have a break from training, then my boss is on holiday from the 30th May to the 6th of June and I shall be working full time so can't see another 5x5 session happening now until the 6th June... So I may have a think and perhaps introduce a full body session routine on the days off between now and then...

Otherwise a glorious morning so far here, such a nice day to have off work ... after breakfast I intend to do a little bit of gardening, and then loll about in the summer house with the crossword 

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## DiggyV

nice work G-Man, really good to get back where you were, and as natty scum as well :lol:

In all seriousness, really good to see, and positive post to boot too :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 16th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 31 - Mixed Session - Day One - 5/3/1 Pull *

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 which was 6

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x10 1x6

*Pulls*:- 1x5 1x6

*Db Curls*:- [email protected]

*C Glasses*:- 1x12 1x14 @ 11.8

*Notes*:- This session was supposed to start last night but then I realised I needed to go the Tesco's ! Tonight was a bit of a slog but managed to up the deads by 5kg on the 1st set then 2.5 on each of the subsequent sets. Everything else as last time although the reps on the chins and pulls was down.

Next workouts will be tomorrow and Sunday, then might do a quick full body session on Tuesday after work if I have the energy. Turned into a glorious day here and supposed to be fairly good over the weekend; I'm not planning to do very much!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 17th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - Session 31 - Mixed - Day Two 5x5 Pull*

*
*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to fauilure @ 80 which was 4

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Inc Flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt bright and breezy this morning and more or less powered through the workout. The bench weights were kept the same as the last 5x5 session, with the same resut of only managing 4 reps on the 82.5 set and 2 less reps on the failure set.

Everything else kept the same as past few sessions.

Should be a decent day here though it's a little cloudy... am waiting in for a parcel then need to do some potting on in the greenhouse and also pop into town later for a catch up with my boss .. we wont see each other now until a week on Wednesday and a face to face is better than a rambling note about all the bits and pieces that has cropped up.............

Anyway hope everyone has a good day and thanks for reading...


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 18th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 31 -Mixed - Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves *:- [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- 3x20 @25

*Notes*:- Squat sets upped on the last 5x5 session except the widowmaker. Pleased with the [email protected] as this now equals my PA (Pre Accident) PB... The widowmaker is becoming easy(ish) weightwise though I tend to be running out of puff by the end of it, so will be looking to up the weight on this next time.

Everything else kept the same as the last 5/3/1 session, not sure the good mornings were a proper bow on the 70kg set, and can probably up the sumo's a little too.

Working the next two days and am then on holiday dahn saath, so this is the last proper session before then... I might do a quick full body session on Tuesday evening if I don't feel too tired, otherwise the next session will be a 5/3/1 starting a week on Wednesday ..

Nice day here but rather windy... am off out to lunch later and also need to rig up an automatic watering system to my greenhouse, my human waterer has gone and damaged his arm so his mobility is somewhat restricted lol !

Hope everyone has a great Sunday and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

Nice progression across all you sessions Gresh:thumbup1: Always good to see steady, lasting progress rather than wildly fluctuating levels of strength. It's a slow process, but imagine what you'll be capable of if you repeat your progress over the next few years.

You'll be the most buff 60 year old in the Borders one day:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice progression across all you sessions Gresh:thumbup1: Always good to see steady, lasting progress rather than wildly fluctuating levels of strength. It's a slow process, but imagine what you'll be capable of if you repeat your progress over the next few years.
> 
> You'll be the most buff 60 year old in the Borders one day:thumb:


Lol I hope so Ming ..... just over three years to go ! :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

I like this journal, I have taken a lot from it and feel I dont have enough to put back in. I appreciate your journal Greshie.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> I like this journal, I have taken a lot from it and feel I dont have enough to put back in. I appreciate your journal Greshie.


That is very kind of you to say George, thank you ! and thank you for the reps too, they are much appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

George-Bean said:


> I like this journal, I have taken a lot from it and feel I dont have enough to put back in. I appreciate your journal Greshie.


I must admit I am the same. The journey in here is just fabulous and very inspiring too G-Man, although I have told you this before, just don't let the head get too big :lol:


----------



## biglbs

It makes me feel good in here too,i see you progressing at 57 and know i have a good few years of improvement still to come,thanks for that Sir G


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> I must admit I am the same. The journey in here is just fabulous and very inspiring too G-Man, although I have told you this before, just don't let the head get too big :lol:





biglbs said:


> It makes me feel good in here too,i see you progressing at 57 and know i have a good few years of improvement still to come,thanks for that Sir G


Thank you chaps ! and don't worry my head will not get very big especially as I have rather a way to go yet before I can remotely feel 'buff' ... oh and @biglbs *I am not 57 until September* .......... just saying 

No training tonight btw ... decided just to relax and chill ..............


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> No training tonight btw ... decided just to relax and chill ..............


Bloody slacker ! :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Oh, get a room, you lot.


----------



## biglbs

:whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Only kidding. You know I'm an avid fan,, Ian!


----------



## Greshie

One of my pals complimented me on my good physical shape last night so I must be doing something right lol


----------



## Greshie

*Tueday 27th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 32 - 5/3/1 - Day One Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 which was 5

*
Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x7

*Pulls*:- 1x5 1x6

*DB Curls*:- 1x10 1x12 @ 14.3

*Charles Glasses*:- 1x10 1x12 @14.3

*Notes*:- Got back home from my break away this afternoon and got back into the gym, but not the best of sessions, I always take a few days to get back into the swing of training so kept the weights the same as the last 5/3/1 session.

next session hopefully tomorrow night after work. Am working now right the way through til the 5th June so am hoping to get two 5/3/1 sessions in ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Do you do any warm up Ian, or do you go straight in with a dl for 95?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Do you do any warm up Ian, or do you go straight in with a dl for 95?


More or less straight in Roy ....


----------



## Northern Lass

Nice session Gresh!

Deads looking strong


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Nice session Gresh!
> 
> Deads looking strong


Cheers Vicky :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Ive been thinking of seeing what I can actually squat, I'm never quite sure how to approach a personal best attempt.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Ive been thinking of seeing what I can actually squat, I'm never quite sure how to approach a personal best attempt.


I tend to work up incrementally and then hit the PB during a session when the preceding sets appear quite easy to complete.


----------



## George-Bean

Im worried about "ripping/tearing" something to be honest. After hurting my shoulder its made me twitchy.


----------



## Mingster

George-Bean said:


> Im worried about "ripping/tearing" something to be honest. After hurting my shoulder its made me twitchy.


If you have thoughts of injury in the back of your mind, George, I wouldn't recommend going for a 1RM. The I word should never cross your mind in strength training. Any doubt in your mind makes the lift a no-go...


----------



## George-Bean

I think one of my problems is I see guys on here doing big numbers and want to do the same ;-). I'm doing great, loving what I am doing, feel physically good. happy with my body, but I have a hunger for more.


----------



## Mingster

George-Bean said:


> I think one of my problems is I see guys on here doing big numbers and want to do the same ;-). I'm doing great, loving what I am doing, feel physically good. happy with my body, but I have a hunger for more.


That's how it should be, mate, but it's a gradual process. Most of the strength work is done in the 75-90% range for 3-5 reps. I only go for a genuine 1RM 2 or 3 times a year. I've only attempted this once so far this year. Put in the sets and reps in this range and you'll know when you're ready to push things that little bit further.


----------



## George-Bean

(sorry to hijack Greshie).

I feel like I am chomping at the bit, I already trained tonight and have to force myself to not go out there again now that Ive rested for a couple of hours. I am doing a squatting routine (http://www.t-nation.com/training/185-rep-squat-workout) at the moment and its making me feel like an animal.


----------



## Mingster

George-Bean said:


> (sorry to hijack Greshie).
> 
> I feel like I am chomping at the bit, I already trained tonight and have to force myself to not go out there again now that Ive rested for a couple of hours. I am doing a squatting routine (http://www.t-nation.com/training/185-rep-squat-workout) at the moment and its making me feel like an animal.


Good luck. It looks tough, but I'm sure it will give you results.


----------



## Greshie

No training tonight ... my handyman and his son have started work on the decking in front of the summer house and the garage looks like a bomb site which I don't have the energy to try to tidy... hopefully by tomorrow night some of the planks will have been laid and the trail of muddy footprints from the back door to the front of the garage will have been mopped away!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 29th May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 32 - 5/3/1 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

[font=Arial

]*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] which was 2 [email protected] - Failure 1 to faiure @ 80 which was 1

*Power clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Incline Flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bench was a disaster ... even though I've had a relatively easy day at work and did not feel very tired tonight, I felt weak and benching was a struggle. Only managed two reps on the second set and failed utterly on the 1x1... also just managed 1 rep on the failure set.

The assistance exercises were fine and I managed to steam through them quite well..........

Will finish off this session either tomorrow or Saturday night and then maybe start injecting some extra 'input' again 

Decking coming on quite well, all the foundations now done so tomorrow they should be able to crack on with laying the deck boards... am also hoping they will have time to check the guttering .............

In the meantime water is on for a nice soak in the bath .... 

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Mingster

Bench is one of those exercises where it is easy to have an off day. If you can't find your benching 'groove' then it can be very difficult to do yourself justice. Just put it down to experience and approach your next bench session methodically, making sure your pre lift routine, set-up, and execution are spot on.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 29th May 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 32 - 5/3/1 - Day Two - Push*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> [font=Arial
> 
> ]*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] which was 2 [email protected] - Failure 1 to faiure @ 80 which was 1
> 
> *Power clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Incline Flyes*:- [email protected]
> 
> *High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Bench was a disaster ... even though I've had a relatively easy day at work and did not feel very tired tonight, I felt weak and benching was a struggle. Only managed two reps on the second set and failed utterly on the 1x1... also just managed 1 rep on the failure set.
> 
> The assistance exercises were fine and I managed to steam through them quite well..........
> 
> Will finish off this session either tomorrow or Saturday night and then maybe start injecting some extra 'input' again
> 
> Decking coming on quite well, all the foundations now done so tomorrow they should be able to crack on with laying the deck boards... am also hoping they will have time to check the guttering .............
> 
> In the meantime water is on for a nice soak in the bath ....
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good evening


we all get days like that.

Don't try to analyse what you did or didn't do.

Frankly forget it and move on mate


----------



## DiggyV

I've been there on bench mate, it happens, it can be an odd one and really frustrating. When I was not on the high reps, I once had it where I was on my first working set which was 100Kg - intending to go to heavier after 8-10 reps on 100, brought the bar down nice and steady to my chest on the first rep, and it wouldn't move, not one mm.

So dont worry, next session will be fine, put it behind you and dont give it another moments thought, and certainly try not to have it in your mind when you next get on the bench.

onwards and upwards


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I've had a similar thing with my bench lately Gresh. I think it's my shoulders that are giving out tbh. Just gotta move on, make my shoulders stronger!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 31st May 2014*

*
*

*
PPL Session 32 - 5/3/1 Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*calves*:- [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Got the volunteers to do all the leg work in the shop today so not feeling too bushed this evening, and the session went better than I expected ... especially with the 1x20 on the squats upping the weight to 105 

All the remaining assistances same as last session.

Been a lovely day here though the shop was quiet ... rest day tomorrow (shopping, housework, washing and gardening...  and hopefully will be able to spend some time in my summerhouse admiring the no doubt very expensive piece of decking now laid to the front of it... not had the bill yet and might have to resort to the summerhouse to lie down for a while after my handyman has been tomorrow to give me the bad news ) then working 4 days next week, off Fri/Sat/Sun and working 5 days the following week ....................................... so there will be more 5/3/1 session fitted in after work as energy permits.....

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> ... might have to resort to the summerhouse to lie down for a while after my handyman has been tomorrow to give me ....


When reading that I did wonder what you were about to say :lol: I started to think, "Oh that sort of handy man". ha ha ha


----------



## Greshie

Forgot to add , after the 20 rep set I felt somewhat lightheaded and had to pause for a few minutes before loading the bar for the good mornings! :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Forgot to add , after the 20 rep set I felt somewhat lightheaded and had to pause for a few minutes before loading the bar for the good mornings! :laugh:


High rep squatting tends to have that effect lol. I quite often get exertion headaches whilst doing them too, which tends to put me off a bit I must say.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> High rep squatting tends to have that effect lol. I quite often get exertion headaches whilst doing them too, which tends to put me off a bit I must say.


Not had the headaches yet but I've reached my goal of 20x100kg so I might change tack a little ...............


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 2nd June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 33 5/3/1 - day one Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 which was 6

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x7

*Pulls*:- 2x7

*
DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Charles G's *:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Kept everything the same as last session and this time things went a lot better although the [email protected] on the deads was a bit of a struggle, could possibly have done a few more reps on the failure set but I was out of puff .

Everything else fine... reps on the pulls are creeping up, and managed 15 reps on the DB curls this week.

Turned into quite a nice day after a dreich start, and sat in the summer house for a while before tea... 

Next session - Push - will hopefully be tomorrow night....

Thanks for reading and have a good evening!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 3rd June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 33 - 5/3/1 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @80 which was 3

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Inc flyes*:- 1x12 [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Better effort tonight on the bench, though the 1x1 was a bit of a struggle and I'm not sure much depth was reached. Everything else fine though could have gone deeper on the flyes but was running out of steam by that point. Was a tiring day at work mainly due with having to deal with a bunch of temperamental teenage volunteers, though thankfully they all quitened down after I lost my rag :laugh:

All being well legs tomorrow night ..

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 3rd June 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 33 - 5/3/1 - Day Two - Push*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @80 which was 3
> 
> *Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Inc flyes*:- 1x12 [email protected]
> 
> *High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Better effort tonight on the bench, though the 1x1 was a bit of a struggle and I'm not sure much depth was reached. Everything else fine though could have gone deeper on the flyes but was running out of steam by that point. Was a tiring day at work mainly due with *having to deal with a bunch of temperamental teenage volunteers, though thankfully they all quitened** down after I lost my rag* :laugh:
> 
> All being well legs tomorrow night ..
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


and it was caught on CCTV


----------



## biglbs

Just to add on the bench thing,it is very easy to place yourself wrong on the bench,changing all geometry,try to get the platform the same every time,mark place on bench with tape:cool:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 4th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 33 - 5/3/1 - Day Three Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x20 @ 105

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Sumo's* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg extensions* :[email protected]

*Notes*:- Mentally draining day at work; I was in a very short space of telling a recently joined volunteer to sling his hook but bit my tongue as being autistic he has a few behavioural issues whcih hopefully we can help him navigate through given a period of time. Anyway tonights session wasn't too bad ... didn't change the 20 rep set and I have to say the 105kg felt a bit easier tonight.

Everything else kept the same as usual .. when I get back to my nortmal 3 day week I shall review the weights and exercises.

Next session will be a 5x5 hopefully starting Friday ...


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 6th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 34 - 5x5 Day one - Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x3 + [email protected] 115 [email protected] 1 to failure @107.5 which was 6

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*DB curls*:- 1x15 [email protected]

*C Glasses:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:-first 5x5 session for a while (29 was the last) Upped the deads on the first,third, and 4th set from session 29, struggled a little with the 115kg set.

Last set of pulldowns upped by 2.5 kg . Replaced chins and pulls with ez curls for this session.

next workout will be bench tomorrow.

Lovely sunny day here ... am waiting for a protein bar delivery then off to Tesco's and this afternoon will pop in to the shop for an hour or so as it's Volunteer week and we are having cake...  Between times though I shall do some weeding and spend time in the summerhouse 

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 7th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 34 - 5x5 - Day two - Bench*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x3 1x2 @80 [email protected] 1 to failure @ 75 which was 3

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB press*:- [email protected]

*Inc Flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Slightly disappointed with the bench again, had to pause on the 80 kg set, hence split in two, and only managed three on the 'failure' set. Everything was fine. Dropped the weight on the flyes a little from last session in an attempt to get a better range of movement.

Quite muggy here this morning and a plague of frogs is forecast for later ... so am hoping to get a little tidying up done on the garden before battening down the hatches...

Next session tomorrow - legs !

Hope everyone has a good weekend and manages to stay dry


----------



## Mingster

You still following the 'same set-up every lift' protocol mate? Bench needs exact repetition every time rather more than most exercises ime.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You still following the 'same set-up every lift' protocol mate? Bench needs exact repetition every time rather more than most exercises ime.


Yes trying to ..............


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 8th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 34 - 5x5 - Day Three Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- No huge surprises this morning, kept the squat weights slightly below the last 5/3/1 session though the remaining exercises were the same as the last 5/3/1 which for Good Mornings and Sumo's is an advance on the last 5.5 session, so an increase overall of weight lifted.

It's time I adjusted the calves and leg extension sets.

This week I am working 5 days with Thursday off and then from next Saturday evening have 8 days off, so my thoughts are to do one 5/3/1 session after work during the week and then get two 5x5 sessions in the time I am off....

Rather cloudy today with sunny spells and so far dry, so not entirely sure what I will do, there are jobs in the garden needing done once the ground dries and at sme point I need to show the the hoover the floor. I also need to clean the windows again ..

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good sunday


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm waiting to hear about the plague of frogs...


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm waiting to hear about the plague of frogs...


Perhaps not frogs so much as a great deal of rain ..............................


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday June 10th 2014*

*
*

*
PPl 2014 - Session 35 - 5/3/1 - Day One Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] 107.5 which was 5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x7 1x8

*Pulls*:- 1x7 1x6

*DB Curls*:- 1x15 [email protected]

*C Glasses*:- 2 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Kept the weights consistant with the last 5/3/1 session. the 1x120 was a bit easier tonight and I did it without chalk too. Didn't quite manage to equal the last session's reps on the failure set.

Everything else the same as last time although the last set of the pulldowns was 2.5kg lighter because of a typo in my notes 

Overall not a bad session, seem to be maintaining strength despite not being 'assisted' at the moment.

Next session will be tomorrow night hopefully...

Been a bit of a mixed day here but cleared up this afternoon and has been a lovely evening....

Thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 11tth June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 35 - 5/3/1 - Day 2 - Bench*

*Bench*:- [email protected] 1x1 1x1 1x2 @77.5 [email protected] 1 to failure @ 75 which was 4

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Inc DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Inc flyes*:- [email protected]

*High Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Nearly put off tonight's session until tomorrow as feeling weary after a stuffy day at work, anyway ended up with another dodgy Bench session, as with the last bad session the first set felt really heavy. Stopped the 2nd at the 1st rep because the safety bars were a bit too low which put me off my stride and then downed the 1x1 set to 80kg .. also downed the failure set ...........

Rest of the workout was fine although it all got a bit of a struggle towards the end, By the evening at this time of year the garage is stuffy even with the back door open, especially so on sunny days as the sun is on the back of the house from late morning until it sets .......

Anyway hopefully a good night's sleep and a cool start to the day will see a decent legs session tomorrow.

Thanks for reading


----------



## DiggyV

time to pop a washer on each end of the bar on 80Kg Bench just for the psychological lift to get past it.  good lifting though G-Man...


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 12th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 35 5/3/1 - Day Three Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Sumo's*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Last workout of the week this morning and kept everything the same as the last 5/3/1 session. It was all fairly straightforward although squats could be deeper on the heavier sets.

Between now and my next session starting on Sunday ( 5x5) I shall have a think about how to shake things up a little.............

Warm but cloudy here today so far ... washing, shopping, and gardening is on the agenda .... then working tomorrow and Saturday before 8 days off :thumbup1: Not going very far, there are a list of jobs needing doing around the house ............ 

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 15th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 36 - 5x5 - day One Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 which was 4

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Clean:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- 1x15 1x13 @14.3

*Notes*:- Have moved things around a little starting this session. Power Clean moved from 'push day' to where it really belongs on 'Pull Day' and dropped the ez curls for the time being. Weights remain the same as the last 5x5, could have squeezed another rep or so out of the failure set but I paused at the wrong moment after the 4th rep and my energy trickled down the back of my neck!

May attempt to up the weights a little on the next 5x5 session - 37 - later this week, but this session will keep them as is.

Tomorrow will be push day with a new variant on bench added ......

Really muggy here this morning and I am already in a sweat... It is supposed to rain later so plan to get some indoor jobs out of the way today in prep for the rest of the week which is forecast dry and sunny(ish) and hot ....

ANyway hope you all have a good Sunday and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 16th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 36 - 5x5 - day two - Push*

*
*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @75 which was 3 + 2

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Another little move round today ... introduced decline DB press and close bench press to ring the changes.

Failure set on bench interrupted when I managed to pull the hamstring muscle in my right leg and spent 5 mins walking about to sort it... not doing very well what with waking up with a twinge in my lower back yesterday morning which still hasn't gone away.... Again only managed 4 reps on the max set... Think I might alter the weights a bit on the next 5/3/1 session with the aim of getting back to 1rm @85 and then increasing the reps ... In one respect it's frustrating as I've stalled, but in another respect 80kg is one heck of a lot further forward than where I have been - there was one point I struggled to get over 50kg on bench! - so I'm not too worried at the moment especially as I'm not currently on any "assistance" lol.

Kept the weights low on the close bench as this was the first session doing them ... will up a little next time.

Next session will be legs tomorrow and could be interesting !

Looks like we are in for a good day today. My plans were to do some finishing work on the summerhouse , but I think I may get into the garden and tick off a few jobs needed there...

Have a great start to the week and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 17th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - session 36 - 5x5 - Day 3 -Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats*:- 3x5 (each leg)

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Another little change today inserting split squats instead of the calf raises ... here's a link to bodybuilding.com http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/split-squats in case anyone isn't aware what these are... sort of a jumping lunge really. 5 reps each leg is about all I can manage before wobbling, I think the trick will be as with lunges to get the bending knee as near the floor as possible.

Otherwise weights kept much the same as previous sessions. Upped to 20 rep set on squats to 105 for the first time on a 5x5 session... overall felt a good if unremarkable session, unlike recent sessions I seemed to be able to pace myself through the routine in a focused and methodical way; This is probably due to the fact I'm on holiday and doing this first thing in the morning rather than trying to scrape together enough energy after work to get me through. Next week my working hours should return to normal so will have more time for morning sessions.

I think next legs session will be time to up the weights a little.

Session 37 is due to start on Thursday morning.

Today I had planned to finish off some paint jobs on the summer house but given it's already baking full sunshine outside I might leave this to first thing tomorrow morning before it gets too hot ... (patio doors to my lounge were opened just after 7am today!) direct sunshine, heat, and me don't get on! Instead I have a couple of items of furniture to paint for the summerhouse which I can do in th shade this morning and then when it gets too hot this afternoon I can go shopping ...................

Anyway best wishes for the day from the Scottish Riviera and hope you all have a good one


----------



## DiggyV

All chugging along nicely I see G-Man 

*cough* 1 x 4 x 82.5Kg on Bench *cough* :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 19 Jun 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 37 - 5x5 Day One Pull*

*Deads*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 which was 6

*
Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Power Clean* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Half way through my week's holiday already ! oh well! ............ At least it is a bit cooler this morning (so far) with a slight breeze, yesterday was bright sunshine with a max temperature of 25 degrees (according to werather.com although I reckon it was higher than that in my garden)

Anyway upped the deads by 5kg on sets 1,2 & 4, 2.5 on set 3 and left the failure set as last time. Only just managed the second set as my right grip went which was weird as I normally don't have too much issue at 110kg , anyway the chalk went on and flew through the next two sets relatively speaking. Also squeezed another couple of reps out of the failure set before running out of steam.

The assistance exercises kept the same as last time. struggled a bit on the final set of pulldowns, possibly the increased Deads had an effect on these.

Next session tomorrow... same time same place !

Am getting through my todo list, although yesterday afternoon was too hot to do anything................

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## 25434

Hi Gershwin...  . Your to do list is longer than the list of all the sweeties in the world I would like to eat! Hee hee...your doing great train Ian, really fab...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hi Gershwin...  . Your to do list is longer than the list of all the sweeties in the world I would like to eat! Hee hee...your doing great train Ian, really fab...x


No list can be as long as the list of sweeties you'd like to eat Flubbsey ... none... 

ps thanks I do my best x


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 20th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 37 - 5x5 - Day 2 - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x3 1x1 @80 [email protected] 1 to failure @ 72.5 which was 5

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Close grip bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- CNP Pro Flapjacks - lemon meringue flavour are really nice!. Moved the weights about on the bench this morning to see if it made any difference, it didn't. Upped the first and fourth sets and downed the second set slightly. Still only managed 3 poor form reps on 80 followed after a pause by a very bad form single rep, the fourth set was a lso a struglle. Failure set also downed a little. so sorry @DiggyV no slivers on the 80k yet.... Think I may have to down the weights a little on the main setsto ensure good form and perhaps do a high weight single rep just to prove to myself I can "do it".................

Inclines/declines same as usual

Upped the close grip bench weights a little...

Bright blue skies first thing but we are now clouding over .... Once I've got myself sorted I shall be off to Carlisle for a wee trip out..........

Final workout this session - legs -will be tomorrow morning


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

can you tell where's failing wit your bench Gresh? May be your delts or your tri's giving out. If you can identify if it's either of these may be an idea to throw in a heavy low rep exercise for these to get the strength up. Oh, and throw your to do list away. You're on holiday.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> can you tell where's failing wit your bench Gresh? May be your delts or your tri's giving out. If you can identify if it's either of these may be an idea to throw in a heavy low rep exercise for these to get the strength up. Oh, and throw your to do list away. You're on holiday.


The purpose of the holiday was the 'todo' list though you'll be pleased to read I've not kept to it exactly ... been too hot some afternoons to do anything very much, however I am optimistic that all the major stuff will be ticked off by tomorrow evening ! :laugh: :thumbup1:

Not sure where I'm failing tbh may be a combination of both delts and tri's ........... will have a think !


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 21st June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - Session 37 - 5x5 - Day Three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 x20 @105

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x62.5 [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats*:- 3x10

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions *:- [email protected]

*
Notes:*- Best session of the week on this sunny but slightly breezy midsummer morning.. Have upped the first two sets of squats by 5kg and the next two by 2.5kg, keeping the widowmaker at 105kg; really pleased with these, paced myself and form was good even though I probably only went to parallel or just below.

Everything else kept the same as last time but again nicely measured and paced.

Might give myself a few days break as working Monday/Tuesday then have three days off, so next session pencilled in for Wednesday/Thursday/Friday and will probaby be another 5x5....

Today's task is to try to move a stone trough from an inconvenient spot by the rotary airer to the back wall of the garage, needs emptying first of course, but how far I shall be able to move the empty trough is another matter, though even just further away from its current position would be a start!

Anyway thanks for reading and have a great weekend


----------



## 25434

Don't hurt yourself shoving a stone trough about gershwinium. They are heavy. Enjoy the day and yes....have some relaxation in there will ya? X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Don't hurt yourself shoving a stone trough about gershwinium. They are heavy. Enjoy the day and yes....have some relaxation in there will ya? X


Trough emptied and shifted (dragged to it's new position) and now refilled  all without mishap ! :thumbup1: oh and I did do a little relaxing too


----------



## Northern Lass

Nice strong squats :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 25th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 38 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 which was 6

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Odd that my right hand grip slips at 110kg and yet is fine at 117.5 on deads ! - both with chalk too. The last set of pulldowns ropey as usual. May try to up the power clean next time, the starting set feels a little light now. Creaked a bit on the curls.

Overall good consolidation from upping the weights on Deads in the last session. Target is now [email protected] 120kg so lookout for increased weights on the next 5/3/1 session 

Bit damp here this morning... have a hospital appointment later and need to pop in to the shop to say goodbye to one of the volunteers who has landed a summer job at Tesco's before going off to university in September... Also need to get a storage box to put away some of my winter clothes so I can make space in my wardrobe for summer stuff !

Thanks for reading and have a god day!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 26th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - session 38 - 5x5 day two - push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x575 [email protected] 1 to failure @70 which was 70

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline Db Press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Downed the weight on Bench this morning and still not entirely satisfactory so will adjust again for the next 5x5 session, the first set @ 65 is too heavy so this needs to be taken down a little and then perhaps some of the subsequent sets can be taken back up.

Everything else fine. Will condense the weight spread on the close grip next time - 42.5 on the 1st set is too light.

Next workout will be legs tomorrow and then a 5/3/1 session will start Sunday

Rather overcast here this morning ... weekly Tesco shop later and housework 

Have a good day and thanks for reading

-


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 27th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 38 - 5x5 day three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] *[email protected]* [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats*:- 3x10?

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Matched my pre accident pb on squats this morning @ 120 so pleased with that, and form felt decent too. Sailed through the assistance exercises though suspect I may have cocked up on the split squat reps... not sure what to do with these, at the moment I don't have the balance to hold weights as I jump from one leg to the other; May have to return to lunging soon.

So reflecting on the last couple of sessions, squats seem to be the best part of the sessions, deads are fine except I seem to lose right hand grip on the second set for some reason, and bench is being somewhat troublesome.

Next session will start on Sunday and will be a 5/3/1 even though I'm not working again till next Weds after tomorrow; I'm going to try and push the 1rm weights up on deads and squats and see if I can start getting bench back on track.

Housework didn't get done yesterday so that is the agenda today, looks as if we might have a decentish day, though cloudy, so spending some time in the summerhouse with the crossword is also on the cards....

Have a great day and thanks for reading


----------



## Mingster

Well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 29th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 39 - 5/3/1 - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @110 which was 6

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x8 1x7

*Pulls*:- 2x7

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-Felt really rough after work yesterday, but a decent night's sleep and a sunny morning has helped a great deal. Good start to this lighter session, managed the 1x1 quite reaonably and had enough puff afterwards to do 6x110 without any grip issues

Everything else kept the same as previously, good to be doing chins and pulls for a change.

Looks like we are in store for a nice day here, nothing much planned so may tiggle around in the garden pulling up the odd weed and laze in the summerhouse doing the crossword.

Thanks for reading and enjoy the day!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 30th June 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Serssion 39 - 5/3/1 - Day 2 - Bench*

*
*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 77.5 which was 5

*Incline DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Decline DB press:*- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:* Another glorious morning here in The Borders... Quite pleased overall with this session. The 1x3 was deffo a bit heavy and I struggled on the last rep but the 1x1 was nice and controlled. Could have increased the weight slightly on the Close Bench Press, so I've made a note for the next 5/3/1.

Legs tomorrow and then will have to fit another 5/3/1 session with work schedule.

Not huge amounts planned today.. my garden table finally succumbed to rot yesterday so I need to take the remains to the tip at some point, but may leave that until tomorrow when it's supposed to rain. So today a little bit of gardening, the crossword, and general loafing about seems good!

-


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 1st July 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 39 5/3/1 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Split Squats *:- 3x10

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- So much for the weather forecast of rain ... there isn't a cloud in the sky ... so summerhouse and lazing around the day looks good!

Upped the 1x1 and 20 rep set of the squats. Everything else kept the same as usual, although on my next 5/3/1 I think I can up the sumo's and push a bit further on the squats.

Have to plan the next session ... it will be a 5/3/1 probably spanning Thursday / Saturday / Sunday...

Ah well breakfast/shower/ then summerhouse with the crossword 

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## biglbs

You are so laid back i reckon you walk upside down!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> You are so laid back i reckon you walk upside down!


  I did write a list of jobs to be done in the coming weeks..... and then dozed off :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> I did write a list of jobs to be done in the coming weeks..... and then dozed off :thumbup1:


pmsl x8


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 3rd July 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 40 - 5/3/1 - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] *[email protected](PB)* 1 to failure @ 112.5 which was 5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x8

*Pulls*:- 2x6

*DB Curls *:- 2 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the weights on the deads today, but overreached on the first set ... upping to 110 was too much, so downed the second set to previous session weight, still managed to achieve my aim of 122.5 on the 1rep set which is a PB. Failure set also upped by 2.5kg

Everything else as per usual.

Trained this afternoon, opticians 1st thing this morning from which I came out a couple of hundred ££££'s lighter  , then I popped into the shop for a presentation to one of our volunteers, he has earned the "Saltire Summit Award" for an outstanding volunteer contribution, and is the 1st person in Dumfries and Galloway to receive this accolade... and went all dumbstruck :laugh: ... he left school at 16 without any qualifications and has learnt huge amounts while with us so we are very proud of him!

Anyway next session will probably be tomorrow evening after work !

Thanks for reading and have a good evening!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 4th July 2014*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 40 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] to failure [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline Press:*- [email protected]

*Close Bench press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- The failure set went a bit awry on Bench which is why idropped to 70 to squeeze a few more reps, otherwise up till then everything was ok. Upped the close bench press by 2.5kg throughout.

Terrible day here with poor weather and roadworks right outside the shop killing trade, I'm not sure which is worse; Being rushed off ones feet or scratching around for things to do.. !

Next session hopefully tomorrow evening after work then rest on Sunday and another 5/3/1 session from Monday ...

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 5th July 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 40 - 5/3/1 - Day Three legs*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x20 @ 105

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Got home from work, sat down, had my tea and then found it hard to get up again even though today was hardly taxing as we have very little to do in the shop at the moment!.

Anyway no huge surprises here other than I omitted the split squat jumps as I just wasn't getting the energy, however I did up the sumo squats by 2.5kg on each set.

Legs feel worked so that's good. Relax in the bath and then promptly to bed.

Day's rest tomorrow then next session, another 5/3/1 due to start Monday.

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your weekends


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

squats, sumo squats then squat jumps is quite a load!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> squats, sumo squats then squat jumps is quite a load!


'tis rather though the sumo's are very light comparatively !


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello toots,...

Looks like it's all going well here...happy to see you still going strong

 X


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello toots,...
> 
> Looks like it's all going well here...happy to see you still going strong
> 
> X


Hiya gorgeous, thanks for dropping by ... yep I'm still plodding along as ever :laugh: hope you and your crab stick are ok ?  :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th July 2014*

*
*

*
PPl 2014 - Session 41 - 5/3/1 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 112.5 which was 5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x10 1x9

*Pulls*:- 1x7 1x8

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up to a bright sunny morning so got the washing on and now the storm clouds are gathering! 

This session is the same as the last one except I wanted to see how many reps I could do at 122.5 , and managed 3 before I ran out of steam!

Last set of pulldowns a bit of a struggle but then upped the reps on the chins and pulls.

Next session will be tomorrow after work

Not much planned today, if the rain holds off a bit of gardening , and of course the crossword 

Thanks for reading and have a good start to the week !


----------



## 25434

Ullo gershwinium...x. I'm actually cycling in my yard at the moment and there is a massive black cloud whooshing over...sod! I'm in mid timing so not moving for another 15 minutes no matter WUT it does...lol....

Will be squelching in for a shower shortly...hahahaa...

Cracking deads gresh...whoot whoot..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo gershwinium...x. I'm actually cycling in my yard at the moment and there is a massive black cloud whooshing over...sod! I'm in mid timing so not moving for another 15 minutes no matter WUT it does...lol....
> 
> Will be squelching in for a shower shortly...hahahaa...
> 
> Cracking deads gresh...whoot whoot..x


I suddenly had a vision of you peddling round on your uni-cycle sporting an umbrella .... :laugh:

The rain stayed off and my washing dried ... waved the secatuers at some brazen branches and staked some floppy daisies ..otherwise lolled the afternoon away in my summerhouse with the crossword (which I finished without much help! :thumbup1: ) now thinking about tea


----------



## 25434

Lolling is good Greshie. I have got my sweat top over me head.....nearly there, then some kettlebell swings and stuff. I'm having leftover salmon for tea and salad....then off to do some lolling of my own...hee hee..

My cycle is a second hand one that someone gave me for free..it's great but the seat is a mans one and my poor bottom is killing me! Haha....but as 'they' say, no pain no gain..


----------



## 25434

Hurrrr hurrrrrr...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Lolling is good Greshie. I have got my sweat top over me head.....nearly there, then some kettlebell swings and stuff. I'm having leftover salmon for tea and salad....then off to do some lolling of my own...hee hee..
> 
> My cycle is a second hand one that someone gave me for free..it's great but the seat is a mans one and my poor bottom is killing me! Haha....but as 'they' say, no pain no gain..


Shouldn't you be peddling along the sea front rather than wheeling around your back yard?


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Shouldn't you be peddling along the sea front rather than wheeling around your back yard?


Yes, yes I should!

Sod! Didn't think of that one....sigghhh....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Yes, yes I should!
> 
> Sod! Didn't think of that one....sigghhh....


And your sweat shirt should be yeloow ........................


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Hiya gorgeous, thanks for dropping by ... yep I'm still plodding along as ever :laugh: hope you and your crab stick are ok ?  1:


Good to hear you are well...and yes me n my one clawed one are doing just fab ta. Lol

Hugs..

X


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 8th July 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 41 5/3/1 day two Push*

*Bench*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 4

*
Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt more in the zone with benchtonight, maybe because there was not a great deal going on at work today, the first two sets were nice and controlled so this encouraged me to push myself on the single rep a little, upping by 2.5kg. The failure set did indeed fail on the upward movement of the 5th rep.

Everything else kept the same as last session.

The final workout of this session, legs, maybe tomorrow night depending on how I feel after work or I might leave to Thursday morning when I'm off. After Friday I'm not back in work until the following saturday so should be able to fit in two 5x5 sessions.

Thanks for reading and enjoy the remainder of your evenings


----------



## Mingster

Nice to see your bench back on track mate.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nice to see your bench back on track mate.


I very much hope so Ming!


----------



## 25434

Evening gershwinium......I did legs tonight.....touch of the old me, minus the cardio of course....expecting achey joints tomorrow but consoling myself with two cups of tea on the sofa right now......second one was just as good as the first and that doesn't happen often hey? X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Evening gershwinium......I did legs tonight.....touch of the old me, minus the cardio of course....expecting achey joints tomorrow but consoling myself with two cups of tea on the sofa right now......second one was just as good as the first and that doesn't happen often hey? X


 :thumb: good to hear you are still plugging away! I creak a bit when I do legs after work lol!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 10th July 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 41 - 5/3/1 - Day three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] *[email protected]* [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]@82.5 [email protected]

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Took a break last night, although we weren't hugely busy in the shop I still managed to fall alseep in the summerhouse when I got home!

First set of squats felt a bit creaky but second set was a lot easier ( and was upped by 2.5kg on last session) and the third felt really good so continued the reps to 5 quite happily  Also considered upping the 20 rep set but glad I didn't as I was blowing somewhat towards the end!

Everything else kept the same as usual, omitted the splits again as I don't think they add very much to the mix.

Another glorious morning in Costa del Dumfries, off shopping later and then may tiggle around in the garden perhaps.

Collected my new glasses yesterday, funny how everything seems sharper even though the prescription hasn't changed !

Next session will start on Saturday.....

Thanks for reading and enjoy your day !


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 12th July 2014*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 42 - 5x5 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:[email protected]

*Notes*:- Surfaced slightly later than usual this morning so everything a bit behind! First 5x5 session for a couple of weeks, the first three deads sets were upped slighly from the last 5x5 session though down on the weights lifted on the last 5/3/1 workout. Struggled a bit on the third set and only mananged 5 on the failure set.

Everything else same as usual ... find the last set of the pulldowns a struggle.

Next session will be push tomorrow

Overcast here and due for rain later though still very warm. First day of my week off and need to get my todo list organised ... remembering where I put it would be a good start!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your weekends


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 13th July 2014*

*
*

*
PPl 2014 - Session 42 - 5x5 - Day Two - Push*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 70 which was 4

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bench went awry again, managed the first two sets with some effort but then the 80kg was just too heavy after which everything went to pot. I think I might have to swop to a 5/3/1 format on these for a while or revise the weights downwards with an incremental increase eg 60, 65, 70, 75, 80 rather than keeping with drop and fialure sets.

Upped the last set of the close bench and these were fine.

Overcast this morning and a bit rainy... need to start the 'to do' list properly today, tidying up the paintwork on the bathroom skirtings I think!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday's


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 13th July 2014*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPl 2014 - Session 42 - 5x5 - Day Two - Push*
> 
> *Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 70 which was 4
> 
> *Incline DB press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Decline DB press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Bench went awry again, managed the first two sets with some effort but then the 80kg was just too heavy after which everything went to pot. I think I might have to swop to a 5/3/1 format on these for a while or revise the weights downwards with an incremental increase eg 60, 65, 70, 75, 80 rather than keeping with drop and fialure sets.
> 
> Upped the last set of the close bench and these were fine.
> 
> Overcast this morning and a bit rainy... need to start the 'to do' list properly today, tidying up the paintwork on the bathroom skirtings I think!
> 
> Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday's


I would drop the bench weight and build back up mate. Time to use weights with which you can comfortably hit that 'groove' :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I would drop the bench weight and build back up mate. Time to use weights with which you can comfortably hit that 'groove' :thumbup1:


Yes my thoughts too !


----------



## 25434

Evening gershwinium....  . Don't be doing all those heavy weights before you can.....no more injuries ok? Xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Evening gershwinium....  . Don't be doing all those heavy weights before you can.....no more injuries ok? Xx


Don't worry Flubbles I'm as careful as careful can be these days :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 14th July *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 42 - 5x5 - Day Three legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x20'107.5

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Didn't surface very well this morning, bit headachy and tired so this session became a bit of a plod.

Upped the 1st set of squats by 5kg but left the top set at 120 rather than attempt 122.5 again.

Everthing else the same as usual

Overcast here and rain due this afternoon, though have put some washing on in a fit of dozey optimism. Have some trips to the tip scheduled and then will finish off touching up paintwork in the garage.

Next session due to start Wednesday.

Thanks for reading and have agood start to the week


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 16th July*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 43 - 5/3/1 - Day One Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 which was 5

*Pulldowns;*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*
Notes*:- No great surprises this morning, the [email protected] on deads felt easier than the last session though I felt a little light headed after the failure set. Otherwise all the assistances kept the same as last time.

Am happy to tread water at the moment consolidating the weights being lifted. Am still not taking any "enhancements", have some hospital tests coming up at the start of August so am waiting for those to be out of the way before going back to my little stash of goodies 

Next session will be tomorrow and I'm planning to lower the bench weights.

Bit of a quandry today, I had planned to go out for the afternoon after I've done my Tesco run, but it's due to rain, and sightseeing in the wet doesn't really appeal. There are a few jobs in the house that need to be finished so may concentrate on those and see what the forecast is for tomorrow and Friday.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Sightseeing in the rain, yes I agree, not much fun for sure. It's boiling down here. I prefer the autumn weather, bright but cool, so although it is nice to see the sun, I'm suffering in the heat. Makes me feel really sluggish. Hope you get out today if things pick up. X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Sightseeing in the rain, yes I agree, not much fun for sure. It's boiling down here. I prefer the autumn weather, bright but cool, so although it is nice to see the sun, I'm suffering in the heat. Makes me feel really sluggish. Hope you get out today if things pick up. X


I don't like the heat either ... I get very sluggish 

Picked up too late for me to go anywhere very far so painted a door instead :laugh:  nicer morning this morning though after my bench session need to cut some hedges... rain forecast again tomorrow but might just go out and take my brollie !


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 17th July *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 43 - Day Two - Bench*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x3 [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 67.5 which was 5

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Pres*s:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Deloaded the weight on Bench and whilst the 1st two sets were fine got into grief on the remainder hence lowered the failure set quite sharply.

Everything else fine, will up the weight on the close bench a little, 1st couple of sets feel a bit too light now...

Legs tomorrow then am working Sat/Mon/Tues so will probably take a break from training, returning next Wednesday with a 5/3/1 session

Started off a lovely morning but has clouded over somewhat though hopefully the rain will stay away. Am waiting for my cordless hedge trimmer to charge so I can attack the hedges in the back garden... The damn thing will take hours despite being last used on Tuesday so the battery shouldn't be flat; I'm not keen on charging overmight in case there is a fault.

Anyway I also have the door to put another coat of paint on and the crossword to look at ... first glance wasn't encouraging, I only mananged one answer whilst having my pre work out snack... usually I can get four or five straight in....

Thanks for reading and hope you have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 18th July*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 43 - Day Three - Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*notes*:- Up bright and early as the sun was shining but not huge amounts of energy in this morning's session, it all felt a bit of a plod.

Next session 5/3/1 will start next Wednesday, will give me a bit of time off and the evenings to relax in after work to recharge my batteries.

Clouding over now and rain expected later... nothing really planned today so will see how the day progresses and if it looks ok this afternoon may take a trip out to Kirkudbright and have a wander around the town and harbour.

In the meantime breakfast and crossword beckon !

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## 25434

Eyoooooooooop gershwinium.....  . It's boiling down here...I'm sat on the sofa in me undercrackers...pheweeeeeeee......hope your day was good. I went for a walk along the prom, had a nice cream, totally forgot in the excitement to get my eyebrows threaded so still looking like Dennis Healey :laugh:

Also.....had a fringe cut into my hair. Hairdresser wuz not happy! Ha ha....have a nice evening....I'm about to trot off and get me 9 o clock cuppa tea....much sweating will be done but one must ole boy, one must.

Take care Greshie....x


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 23rd July*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 44 - 5/3/1 - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x8 1x7

*Pulls*:-2x6

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- The sweat is trickling down my face as I type... it must already be 20 degrees outside ... Felt a bit sluggish this morning but got through the workout repeating the last 5/3/1 session [email protected] on the deads. Didn't do quite so well on the chins and pulls as last time and the db curls felt heavy.

Next session will be bench tomorrow morning

This afternoon have a hospital appointment ( having a cyst removed) then need to do shopping and make final preparations for two new members of the household arriving tomorrow; I'm taking in two old ladies that @Zara-Leoni needs to rehouse as they are not happy living with her other cats, looking forward to having some felines around the place again and it's something I can do to help Zara 

Anyway thanks for reading and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 24th July*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 44 - Day Two Push*

*
*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 3

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another scorcher of a day promised for the Scottish Riviera 

Fairly steamed through this morning, coming a little unstuck on the failure set managing only three reps, and didn't see my note from the last session about upping some of the close bench weights so the first couple of sets were too light again... will action for the next session.

Legs workout scheduled for tomorrow morning.. then I'm going to have a chew about how to mix things up a bit again

This morning will be spent sorting out the cat accomodation and doing a quick tidy up before Zara arrives ... we will have lunch in the garden I think 

Thanks for reading and have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 25th Juky*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 44 - Day Three Legs*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] *[email protected] (PB) * [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- My mind was not focused this morning with having two cats to settle in, but this worked in a good way because I miscounted the weighst on the squats .. loading the bar on the 3 rep set with 125kg rather than 115. Having realised what I had done I then upped the 1 rep set to 127.5 which is the highest I've ever squatted ... not saying it was much below parallel but still felt good 

Everything else more or less the same as usual upped the second set of the Good Mornings to 65kg.

fealing very sweaty, partly because I can't have the doors and windows full open while the cats settle in... I have one hiding under the cushion in the basket and the other is wedged between the wall units and the wall ... they have eaten and used the cat litter tray, and there is paw print evidence that someone has been nosing around the bathroom during the night!

Anyway breakfast then I shall escape to the summerhouse for a while with the crossword, and later on need to go out for a while... hopefully both cats will come round over the day ... I would like to get the litter tray out of the lounge and start moving it towards it's proper home in the garage... the food bowls are in front of the fire in the lounge at the moment but these will eventually be in the kitchen....

I'm going to change stuff about a bit, am thinking of devising a full body routine comprising the three big lifts that I can slot in as and when... next available training days will be Sunday/Monday and then I am working Tues/Weds/Thurs so am planning a 5x5 session starting next Friday. Have given up training after work at the moment ... it's too hot !

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 27th July*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Two Day Split - Day One - lower body*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Just a little variation to mix things up a little, surfed the net and came up with a two day split which I've kind of followed. This workout included Lunges and calf raises but I kept to the big lifts for this morning. The 3x15 and 3x10's are supposed to be high reps at 50% of max 1rm. Have to say the squats were a bit light at 60kg for me though I was knackered by the end of the deads!

The next session- upper body- is supposed to be in two days time but in fact will be tomorrow.. and again wil be edited.

Cooler today thankfully. Cats are settling in quite nicely, one more quickly than the other, and funnily enough its the shy timid one who has been the quickest to adapt!

Anyway thanks for reading and hope you are having a good day...


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 28th July*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Two Day Split - Day two - Upper Body*

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 1x7 1x10 1x9

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- the second day of the two day split and again the 3x15 @ 50% of 1rm on bench felt a little light, these sets are supposed to be low weight high rep for hypertrophy but I think I'm going to go a little heavier next time I do this routine.

Everything else fine, Even though this workout is very short I do feel I've done some work which is good, sometimes less is more ...

next session, a 5x5, will start Friday .. sometime between taking my newly acquired cats to the vets for their boosters and yet another trip to Hospital for a scan (nothing too serious - but it's one of the reasons I've not been taking any "enhancements" for a couple of months!) Have found out I shall be manically busy at work Tues/Weds/Thurs so the decision not to train in the evenings was probably wise.

Slightly overcast today, the agenda is to shower and breakfast and then hoover the lounge which is covered in cat hair  I shall then spend sometime in the summer house with the crossword and then spend further time enticing Faith out of her hidey hole ... she's taking much longer to come round than Buffy who was supposed to be the shy timid one and has adapted to her new home very quickly indeed!

Faith



Buffy


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> I don't like the heat either ... I get very sluggish
> 
> Picked up too late for me to go anywhere very far so painted a door instead :laugh:  nicer morning this morning though after my bench session need to cut some hedges... rain forecast again tomorrow but might just go out and take my brollie !


You would'nt like to be cooking in my cafe,i measured 47deg by griddle on Sat when i was cooking!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 1st August *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 45 - 5x5 - Day One - Pull*

*
*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 102.5 which was 4

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt really tired this morning, took the cats to the vets first thing so training was a little later than usual. Lowered thw weights on the deads after the first set proved more of a struggle than it should have been.

The remaining assistance exercises done as usual.

Hospital later for a few tests then off out to a leaving meal for my boss, she is going back to uni to do her teacher training. The later this evening my best pal pitches up from London to stay overnight ... so it's a busy day ahead... One feline is now talking to me again but the other is in a huff still :laugh:

Next session will be sometime tomorrow

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 2nd August*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 45 - Day Two - Push*

*
*

*Bench *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 67.5 which was 4

*Incline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Yesterday's tests reveal I have excess fluid in one of my testicles and I need to go back to have more bloods done as my hormone levels are low... so it's not surprising I get tired easily. Late night last night as my pal didn't pitch up til midnight and it was nearly 2am before I got to bed!

Downed the weights again this morning on the big lift and everything felt nice and controlled . all the assistances the same as usual.

Final workout for this session will be tomorrow, then I am in edinburgh for two days and working Wednesda so session 46 will start next Thursday.

Rather wet here this morning but still very mild... off to my pal's parents on the coast shortly...

Thanks for reading and have good day


----------



## 25434

Ullo Gresh, one of my friends had fluid on his right testicle and it swelled up much bigger than the other one....uummmmm...yes he showed us it! Lolol...he had to go in to have it drained but he's right as rain now, although he says it's still a bit bigger than the other one....and no, I haven't seen it since the first time, phew! Haha.....

He was told he had to change the undercrackers he wore to support his testicles as the boxers he did wear didn't help. I went with him to buy his first pair of close fitting knick knacks in case he got minging ones and his upcoming date laughed at him...lololol....

Hope you're ok Greshie....do you know why your hormones are low? Is it the gear that has knocked em out of whack? Not being onset by the way.....concerned.....have a lovely Sunday...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ullo Gresh, one of my friends had fluid on his right testicle and it swelled up much bigger than the other one....uummmmm...yes he showed us it! Lolol...he had to go in to have it drained but he's right as rain now, although he says it's still a bit bigger than the other one....and no, I haven't seen it since the first time, phew! Haha.....
> 
> He was told he had to change the undercrackers he wore to support his testicles as the boxers he did wear didn't help. I went with him to buy his first pair of close fitting knick knacks in case he got minging ones and his upcoming date laughed at him...lololol....
> 
> Hope you're ok Greshie....do you know why your hormones are low? Is it the gear that has knocked em out of whack? Not being onset by the way.....concerned.....have a lovely Sunday...x


Yes I was told it is quite common, thankfully my undercrackers will pass the date test!.. No idea why my hormones are low, I just assumed it's an age thing........


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 3rd August *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 45 - 5x5 - day three legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt creaky again this morning despite a lie in so lowered the weights on the squats ... The assistances same as usual.

Off to Edinburgh tomorrow and Tuesday to help my best pal redecorate one of his flats he rents out there, then working Wednesday so next session will be Thursday. I think this will be a 5/3/1.

Going forward I obviously have to get the low hormone issue sorted out, I shall be away for a long weekend the week after next and then will probably be working full time from the 20th of August the new manager starting at the beginning of September so training will be a little disrupted !


----------



## Mingster

The fact that you've used a bit of test and are now back to natty will no doubt affect your hormone production mate, at least with regard to your test/estro levels. Get some bloods done so you know where things are at.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 7th August*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Serssion 46 - 5/3/1 - Day One - Pull*

*
**Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 100 which was 5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins *:- 1x8 1x7

*Pulls:*- 1x7 1x6

*
DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Had my bloods taken first thing this morning so session a little later than normal. Downed the weight slightly on the 1x1 set and the failure set otherwise the assistances kept the same.

Energy levels have decreased over the last few weeks.

Will probably have a lazy day today ... need to do some shopping but that can wait until tomorrow after my workout !

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 8th August *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - session 46 - 5/3/1 day two - Bench*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 67.5 which was 6

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x%@55 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Have a nice big bruise on my arm where the nurse took bloods yesterday, and a crick in my neck from dozing off awkwardly in the summer house yesterday afternoon and now getting fed up with feeling slightly "off" all the time.

Downed the weights on the Bench but made sure form was good. The assistances were the same as usual.

Final workout of this session will be legs tomorrow.

Shopping later then need to spook the cats by getting out the hoover ! Buffy has settled in very well, she is supposed to be the more reserved one but took to me very quickly and is really confident nosing around the place. Faith, who is suppossed to be the bolder one is still not entirely comfortable with her new surroundings or with me... which is a shame as I would like to introduce them to the garden (to make my life easier) but it's too early for Faith.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> You would'nt like to be cooking in my cafe,i measured 47deg by griddle on Sat when i was cooking!


I've worked in a lot of kitchens in my time. The hottest was on a kids camp in new hampshire. We used to start at 7 in the morning, by which time the heat and humidity was already unbearable. Then we had 500 kids in for breakfast at 8.30. And so the day progressed... I lost a lot of weight that summer!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 9th August*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 46 - 5/3/1 - Day three - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt brighter this morning so no change in the weight lifted from the last 5/3/1... Need to go a bit deeper on the heavier squats, otherwise everything felt good!

Have a lovely bruise on my arm from Thursday's needle, I knew as soon as the nurse jabbed my vein there would be after effects!. Waiting in for a delvery of whey and possibly some protein bars, then need to finish off the housework from yesterday... hoping to get out in to the summerhouse later with the crossword !

Not sure when the next proper session will be, I am working Mon/Tues/Weds then off down south from Thursday to the following Tuesday, and from then on I may be working fulltime for a couple of weeks before the new manager starts. I am hoping to get a few light sessions in after work, but these will be as and when and will probably be based on the two day split I did a couple of weeks ago, it will be suck it and see whatever!

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Batgirl

Hey Greshie.. Jane here (couldn't remember my old name)! 

Looking good - hope you have a great week and bruise goes asap.


----------



## Greshie

Batgirl said:


> Hey Greshie.. Jane here (couldn't remember my old name)!
> 
> Looking good - hope you have a great week and bruise goes asap.


Cheers Jane (I can't remember your old name either lol ... good to see you back!


----------



## Batgirl

haha I found it but can't remember the email it was attached to so it's not problem.  Lift like a girl it was.


----------



## Greshie

*Weds 13th August*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Full Body Compound session ...*

*
*

*Deads* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1X5110 [email protected]

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]65 [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x8

*Notes*:- Justa quick light session tonight after work, can't say I had huge amounts of energy and it was all a bit mechanical but I felt I needed a workout before my long weekend away.

Not sure when the next session will be, possibly will do something on my day off next Thursday and then a two day split the following Sunday Monday.. after that I am working full time until 6th September with just Sunday and a Thursday off.

Also have an appointment with a urologist on 27th August so not sure what all that is about...

Anyway thanks for reading, I shall be logging on every now and then over the long weekend to make sure everyone is working hard


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy your break mate:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Have a good break Gershwin...xx


----------



## Greshie

Had a great time away for a mate's 50th brthday........

Can highly recommend the venue :-http://www.warrenhouse.com/

Had some comments about how much broader across the chest I look and even how muscly I am (I don't feel in the least bit muscly tbh ... but there you go)

Furrrballs collected from the Kennels and are now prolwing around making sure everything in the house is where it should be though they are not coming anywhere near me yet! :laugh:

Not quite sure when the next sessions will be ... will do something on Thursday, but then have visitors over the weekend so it might be well into next week after work before I get a chance to workout again....


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 21st Auigust*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 47 - "two day" split - 1 *

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the 15xrep sets by 10kg on the last 2 day split. Nice short sharp session just to keep me in the frame as it were. the second "day" - bench- will be later this afternoon. Then not sure when the next workout will be ... have friends staying over this weekend and in to next week which rules out Monday, then I'm working right the way through until the 6th September with just the sunday off. I shall try to do a few light sessions after work, but at the moment am struggling a little with hormone issues.

Bit damp here today, need to change the beds, tidy the house and do shopping in readiness for my visitors .....

Take care and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 21st August*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 47 - "two" day split - 2*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulls*:- 1x10 1x8 1x9

*DB curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Second of today's sessions done and dusted. Reduced the 3rd set on Bench by 2.5kg as the previous set was a bit of a struggle, but increased the high rep sets by 5kg. Curls felt heavy.

Washing done and having to use the dryer as it's somewhat wet outside, shopping done, but I think the cleaning will have to wait until tomorrow night now! just waiting for the water to heat for a bath and then have a Tesco oriental "carry out" for tea ... hoping there is enough for tomorrow too! 

Take care and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

Just thought I'd better drop a line to say I'm still alive :laugh:

Had intended to do a light weights session tonight but am too tired after work. Had a lovely time with my friends over the weekend and they are now back on their way down to Brighton.

Had an appointment at the hospital with an urologist today... I'm to have another scan because he thinks my left testicle has some kind of varicose issue which is preventing the blood from circulating properly and hence it has shrunk, this can only be confirmed by me standing up for the scan rather than lying down. he's also not happy with the right one either ... he thinks they are both failing which is why my hormone levels aren't right... although my test levels are within the normal range ... confused = me. Once the scan is completed there will be a meeting to discuss the results ... which sounded a bit ominous mg:


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Just thought I'd better drop a line to say I'm still alive :laugh:
> 
> Had intended to do a light weights session tonight but am too tired after work. Had a lovely time with my friends over the weekend and they are now back on their way down to Brighton.
> 
> Had an appointment at the hospital with an urologist today... I'm to have another scan because he thinks my left testicle has some kind of varicose issue which is preventing the blood from circulating properly and hence it has shrunk, this can only be confirmed by me standing up for the scan rather than lying down. he's also not happy with the right one either ... he thinks they are both failing which is why my hormone levels aren't right... although my test levels are within the normal range ... confused = me. Once the scan is completed there will be a meeting to discuss the results ... which sounded a bit ominous mg:


Hey Gresh

Good to see your still about 

Hope all goes okay for you and your scan. X


----------



## Mingster

Hope things go all right for you mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm sure everything will be ok mate.


----------



## biglbs

Hay mate,don't hang about with people from brighton,they could make you turn gay:whistling:

I di hope your balls are ok,i have had similar sh1t lately as you know,had a camera down the old fella and a Ct scan,i think they are trying to find my balls.Silly s0ds ,i could have told them that they are by the squat rack:lol:

Good luck Sir


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Just thought I'd better drop a line to say I'm still alive :laugh:
> 
> Had intended to do a light weights session tonight but am too tired after work. Had a lovely time with my friends over the weekend and they are now back on their way down to Brighton.
> 
> Had an appointment at the hospital with an urologist today... I'm to have another scan because he thinks my left testicle has some kind of varicose issue which is preventing the blood from circulating properly and hence it has shrunk, this can only be confirmed by me standing up for the scan rather than lying down. he's also not happy with the right one either ... he thinks they are both failing which is why my hormone levels aren't right... although my test levels are within the normal range ... confused = me. Once the scan is completed there will be a meeting to discuss the results ... which sounded a bit ominous mg:


 :blink:

do you have to take your jewellery, off/out for the scan?


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> :blink:
> 
> do you have to take your jewellery, off/out for the scan?


Not so far


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 31st August *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 48 - "two day" body split - 1*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 2x10'70

*Notes:*- First session since last Thursday and well overdue. Everything fine though deads straight after squats is somewhat intensive. Forgot to up the weight on the first high rep set of deads .........

"day two" will be later on this afternoon... in the meantime I have a mountain of washing to get through as well as a Tesco shop... lovely day here so may also fester in the summer house between times  . I also need to get a second cat basket, as Buffy hogs the current one and refuses to let Faith share....................

Next session will be Wednesday and will be a repeat of this. Then I'm working until saturday evening after which I can get back to normal with proper 5x5 / 5/3/1 splits.

My second scan is booked in for the 19th of September ... a significant date in more ways than one lol

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your weekends


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 31st August*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 48 - "Two day" split -2*

*
*

*bench :*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 1x9 1x9 1x8

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Only squeezed 4 reps out of the third bench set, and the last few reps of the high reps sets were also a bit tough 

2nd cat bed bought, Buffy has nabbed the new one and Faith has now taken possession of the old one so fur ball harmony restored 

have some home grown tomatoes slowly roasting in the oven with olive oil and garlic ... the smell is delicious ... am going to have them later with a tuna steak and some soya beans ... Then later may watch Time Team Special whilst piling through a pile of ironing


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 31st August*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 48 - "Two day" split -2*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *bench :*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pullups*:- 1x9 1x9 1x8
> 
> *DB Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Only squeezed 4 reps out of the third bench set, and the last few reps of the high reps sets were also a bit tough
> 
> 2nd cat bed bought, Buffy has nabbed the new one and Faith has now taken possession of the old one so fur ball harmony restored
> 
> have some home grown tomatoes slowly roasting in the oven with olive oil and garlic ... the smell is delicious ... am going to have them later with a tuna steak and some soya beans ... Then later may watch Time Team Special whilst piling through a pile of ironing


That's good numbers for the pull ups Ian. You must have some strength in your arms!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's good numbers for the pull ups Ian. You must have some strength in your arms!


never thought of it like that Roy ... mind you they are only lifting 11ish stones lol


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 3rd September*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 49 - "Two Day" split - 1*

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- First of today's workouts went without a hitch though by the time I'd finished it had taken the best part of an hour :laugh:

second workout will be later this afternoon.

Session 50 will probably start on Sunday and be a 5/3/1. I'm off work all next week so will also have time to fit in a 5x5 later in the week.

Today have shopping to do, some washing, and housework!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Wednesday 3rd September*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - Session 49 - "Two Day" split - 1*
> 
> *Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- First of today's workouts went without a hitch though by the time I'd finished it had taken the best part of an hour :laugh:
> 
> second workout will be later this afternoon.
> 
> Session 50 will probably start on Sunday and be a 5/3/1. I'm off work all next week so will also have time to fit in a 5x5 later in the week.
> 
> Today have shopping to do, some washing, and housework!
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


Stop listening to Gardeners Question Time between sets ffs:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Stop listening to Gardeners Question Time between sets ffs:lol:


Damn!

Busted


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 3rd September *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 49 - "two Day" split - 2*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x10 2x15 @ 45

*Pullups*:- 1x10, 1x9 1x9

*DB Curls *:- 3x12 @14.3

*Notes*:- Failed on the final rep of the last bench set... Came out of Tesco's this morning to a severely deflated tyre ... got round to Kwik Fit who repairted the puncture .. there was a nail in it! and that's today's excitement over lol.... been a nice day here so have been resting in the sumemrhouse doing the crossword 

Session 50 will now start on Monday so the sequence will be Mon/Tus/Weds & then Fri/Sat/Sun


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 8th September*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 50 - 5/3/1 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1to failure @ 107.5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x10

*Pulls*:- 1x8 1x6

*DB curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Gentle easing back in to normal routine after several weeks of just doing the basics, so kept the weights light on the deads. Last set on pulldowns was a struggle, and I realised when doing my two day splits I got pulls confused with chins.

Next workout will be tomorrow morning

Nice sunny morning here but very autumnal first thing (ie chilly!) Bed stripped to mattress and first load of washing on the line ....  will have breakfast in the summerhouse and then start to tackle the todo list of jobs . ....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 9th Sept*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 50 - 5/3/1 - Day Two*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @67.5 which was 4

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Failed on the 5th rep of the failure set, but everything else ok... next session will be legs tomorrow. Turning into a decent day after a dull start. Breakfast and crossword in the summerhouse I think, then need to tidy the garden ...

Thanks for reading and enjoy your day


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 10th September*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 50 - 5/3/1 Day Three - Legs*

*squats*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 x 20 @107.5

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- 3x20 @ 25

*Notes*:- Going to be a glorious day here, forecast is 22 degrees, everything today was fine although felt a bit creaky with some of the squat reps.

Next session will start thursday and be a 5x5

Breakfast and crossword in the summerhouse then Tesco shopping and this afternoon am going to throw the patio doors open and see what the furballs make of "outside" 

Car is in for its annual service and MOT tomorrow ......... fingers crossed !


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 12th Sept*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 51 - 5x5 - day one Pull*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to [email protected] which was 6

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- As this was the first proper 5x5 session for quite a while I kept the Deads lighter on the latter sets, the idea being to build the weight back up once I'm back to the proper routine (and once my hormones are sorted) Everything else kept the same as usual, the last set of pulldowns was a struggle, and I had to google Power Cleans to remind myself what to do ! :laugh:

Rather foggy first thing this morning and now rather overcast though warm... so having spent the last few days lazing in the the summerhouse enjoying the sunny weather I can now concentrate on all the indoor jobs I've been putting off!

Car passed it's MOT yesterday but the pulleyshaftsystemsomethingorother is badly worn and needs replacing ... apparently it's a known fault on my model of Jag... so it goes back in next Tuesday... as soon as money comes in it seems to go out again ... 

Next workout will be push tomorrow 

Have a great day and thanks for reading


----------



## Rykard

know what you mean about the car lol, our disco 3 has had a new gearbox, new suspension compressor and new electronic parking brake in the last 3 months, thank god for warranties


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 13th Sept*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 51 - Day 2 - Push*

*
*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to faulure @60 which was 6

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bnech Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Went to bed last night feeling slighlyt tired and woke up this morning with a muzzy head, streaming nose and a throat like a cheese grater :sad: so after a max strength flu/cold drink and my usual pre workout fix I decided to get on with th workout but lowering the bench weights ... the assistance exercises the same as usual....

it's going to be another lovely day up here so plenty of hot drinks and rest and relaxation (not that I had much planned anyway

Hopefully next workout will be legs tomorrow as long as I don't feel any worse...

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you feel better soon


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you feel better soon


Thanks BB  feeling crap at the moment :sad:


----------



## Rykard

Good food and rest


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

there's a lot of it about this time of the year Ian. Changing of the seasons and all that. Plus the kids going back to school helps to spread viruses around. Little buggers!


----------



## Greshie

No training today ... feeling sh1te :thumbdown: :angry: :no:


----------



## BestBefore1989

If only your cats knew how to wipe your fevered brow and make lemsip...

they'd ignore you and sleep in the sun in the window like normal


----------



## Mingster

Have a super hot curry and drink a lot of brandy/whisky/rum mate. Preferably all three lol. Kill or cure


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> If only your cats knew how to wipe your fevered brow and make lemsip...
> 
> they'd ignore you and sleep in the sun in the window like normal


Yep that's exactly what they did do! sleep in the sun in the window !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 16th September *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 51 - Day 3 - Legs*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:[email protected]

*Notes*:- This is the session postponed from Sunday, feeling a lot better though still a bit snivelly. Everything fine although squats felt heavy in places.

Car in to have its pulleyshaftthingyme replaced today, technician told me he wasn't looking forward to the job as it's so fiddly ... I felt like replying I wasn't looking forward to the bill ....... 

Anyway looks like a decent day here so the summerhouse and crossword beckon after my shower!

next session will start on Friday morning ( I have my second scan in the afternoon) not sure when I am working next week yet so will plan the schedule after tomorrow.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 19th Sept*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 52 - 5x5 - day 1 - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @102.5 which was 5

*Pulldowns *:- 4 x5 at various weights ... messed up on these

*Power Clean*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Not the best of sessions this morning, was up a couple of hours in the night watching the referendum results come in so was a little tired first thing and not huge amounts of energy. Completely messed up on the pulldowns with the weights... wondered why the 1st couple of sets were so light!

Next session will be push on Sunday, I'm pacing my workouts out a bit more for the moment, I think 3 consecutive days has been cummulatively wearing, not helped by the hormonal issues I appear tio have at the moment.

Have a second scan this afternoon after which I need to do some food shopping if there is to be anything to eat in the house !

Before then will take a look at the crossword and catch up with the referendum results, this has been a momentus night and despite the 'No' vote, change is coming, hopefully to all parts of the United Kingdom


----------



## Mingster

Best of luck with it all mate. It's difficult to focus on training with so many medical issues floating around. I've got 4 different referrals going on atm and you get to the point where it all just gets a bit too much lol.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 21st September *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - session 52 - 5x5 - day 2 - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 62.5 which was 5

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected],3

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Having a day's break between workouts has definitely worked as I felt fresher this morning .. however I did compress the weights on bench slightly, starting off at my usual 60kg and then incrementing by 2.5kg up to the top set. Assistances kept the same , except I upped the 1st set of the close bench by 5kg and the second set by 2.5kg

Next workout - legs will be Tuesday, then after that I will do a 5/3/1 session fitting in days off between work.

Scan on friday confirmed I have varicous veins in my nuts, large lump on the left and a smaller one on the right, that would explain why the left has shrunk considertably and the right less so; Nothing to worry about said the radiologist.... really?? though at least it's not cancer . They also scanned my kidneys for some reason, not sure what that was about... So now wait and see what happens next!

Lovely morning here and the crossword/ summerhosue combo beckons ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oh Joy, another Gift maturity has to offer that Id never heard of !

Do you have varicous veins anywhere else? Id always thought that was a leg only thing


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 21st September *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL 2014 - session 52 - 5x5 - day 2 - Push*
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 62.5 which was 5
> 
> *Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Decline DB press*:- [email protected],3
> 
> *Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Having a day's break between workouts has definitely worked as I felt fresher this morning .. however I did compress the weights on bench slightly, starting off at my usual 60kg and then incrementing by 2.5kg up to the top set. Assistances kept the same , except I upped the 1st set of the close bench by 5kg and the second set by 2.5kg
> 
> Next workout - legs will be Tuesday, then after that I will do a 5/3/1 session fitting in days off between work.
> 
> Scan on friday confirmed I have varicous veins in my nuts, large lump on the left and a smaller one on the right, that would explain why the left has shrunk considertably and the right less so; Nothing to worry about said the radiologist.... really?? though at least it's not cancer . They also scanned my kidneys for some reason, not sure what that was about... So now wait and see what happens next!
> 
> Lovely morning here and the crossword/ summerhosue combo beckons ...


Exactly mate,it is nothing and a kidney test is most useful on TRT!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oh Joy, another Gift maturity has to offer that Id never heard of !
> 
> Do you have varicous veins anywhere else? Id always thought that was a leg only thing


No BB just "there"

I think though I've had the varicose vein in my leftie since my twenties ............


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 23rd September*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 52 - 5x5 - Day three - legs*

*Squats*:- 1 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Noticed on the 120kg set of squats I wasn't going parallel on the first three reps ... managed better on the last two but I need to address this next time. Good mornings and sumo's were good

Next session 5/3/1 will begin on Thursday and probably continue on Sunday and Tuesday..

Damp here this morning ... have a little shopping to do and some washing otherwise the day is free


----------



## biglbs

Not too shabby at 120k mate,well done...


----------



## Greshie

*25th September*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 53 - 5/3/1 - Day One - Pull*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 107.5 which was 5

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*chins*:- 2x8

*pulls*:- 1x7 1x8

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Slightly delayed session this morning, had a bloke come round to measure up for a conservatory, it's all slightly complicated because I need a firewall and a building warrant .. Had one quote already, could afford it by taking a large lump out of my savings but that excludes all the little add ons that appear afterwards, although the guy this morning didn't reckon I'd need blinds if I chose the high performance glass for the roof (I'm not having polycarbonate... glass or nothing!)

Anyway getting back to the workout I reckon next 5/3/1 session I can push up on the single rep set. Everything else fine, last set of pulldowns a bit of a struggle.

Next workouts will be on Sunday and then Tuesday morning ...

Overcast and slightly cooler today ... not a lot planned other than the crossword, some housework, and need to gather some stuff together to take to the shop tomorrow. Could also do with taking some rubbish to the tip!

Thanks for reading and have a good day.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 28th Sept*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 53 - 5/3/1 - Day 2 - Push*

*
*

*
*

*bench*:- 1x5:60 [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 67.5 which was 4

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Close grip bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Expected to knock out 5 reps on the failure set but wobbled severely on the 4th ! Otherwise a good straightforward session. At the moment I don't have the mental energy to push boundaries, however only working out on days off rather than trying to squeeze sessions in after work is having an effect and I suspect it wont be long before the weights lifted creep back up. Next workout will be legs first on Tuesday morning, and this may be slightly truncated as I'm going in to work at 11am. After then the next sessions will probably be two by two day splits starting next thursday

Rather overcast here today ... need to do some shopping and washing and also disturb the furballs with the hoover


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 30th September*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - session 53 - Day three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt a bit winded towards the end of the 20 squat set but otherwise a straightforward workout ... depth of squats were better than last session.

Late into work this morning as am staying to 7pm, we have a decorator in after hours to do a job that should have been completed a year ago!

next session will begin on Thursday or Friday and will probably be a two day split.

Thanks for rteading and have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989

20 rep body weight squats would have me breathing hard, never mind with over 100kg on my back.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 2nd October *

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 54 - 2 day split - Day One*

*
*

*Sqiuats *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Shorts changed for jogging bottoms this morning; more than a nip in the air first thing :laugh: Doing a two day split to fit in to work shifts. Everything fine, though deads after squats are a little demanding !

Next session will be bench tomorrow.

washing and shopping today then an evening of telly


----------



## Greshie

*3rd October*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 Session 54 - Two Day Split - Day Two*

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x10

*DB Curls*:- 1x12 1x15 1x12 @14.3

*Notes:*- The benching gets quite tough towards the end in this routine even though the weights are relatively light. The assistances were fine.

Hospital 'phoned yesterday and I now have an appointment with the urologist on Monday afternoon to discuss the results of the most recent scan.

Weather has turned and it's currently throwing down... might brave the elements and go have a haircut later this morning, otherwise its housework day ....

Working tomorrow then from Tuesday to Friday so will do another two day split Sunday/Monday... hopefully after next Friday normal service will resume


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 5th October*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 55 - Two Day split - day one*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- first part of two day split ... weights kept the same as last time, got a bit deeper on the 120kg squats, and the 110kg set on deads were tough; It's surprising how intense this little workout feels towards the end.

2nd part will be tomorrow morning , then I'm working four days so the next session will start Friday. By then I should also have a clearer idea what the urologist has decided needs to be done with my disfunctional nuts!.

Rather damp today, need to get some washing done and there is the crossword, but I doubt I shall be lounging in the summerhouse lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hope your nuts get sorted Ian.


----------



## 25434

Shift work...eeeeeuuuuwwww......x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Shift work...eeeeeuuuuwwww......x


Not tthat bad Flubbles ... it's just the days I work rather than early/lates/nights etc.... working 4 days this week then back to my 3 day week


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 6th October*

*
*

*
PPL 2014- Session 55 - Two Day Split - day two*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 1x10, 2x9

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Very dull, wet and windy this morning. Failed on the 70kg set, managed three reps, had to pause but could only squeeze more rep. Curls were a bit of a struggle towards the end too!

Need to firm up my Christmas holidays and get the furballs booked in to the cattery, do a little bit of housework and of course the crossword and hospital appointment this afternoon. Next session - 5/3/1 - will probably begin on Friday morning ..

Have a great start to the week and thanks for reading


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Not tthat bad Flubbles ... it's just the days I work rather than early/lates/nights etc.... working 4 days this week then back to my 3 day week


Aaahhhhhh.......I seee...ok then...xx


----------



## Greshie

Good news about me nuts ( I think :confused1: ) there is no need for immediate "intervention" but I'm to have another scan in six months time just to make sure !

In the meantime I have a general checkup with my usual consulatant in a few weeks, so it'll be interesting to see if she has anything to say !


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Good news about me nuts ( I think :confused1: ) there is no need for immediate "intervention" but I'm to have another scan in six months time just to make sure !
> 
> In the meantime I have a general checkup with my usual consulatant in a few weeks, so it'll be interesting to see if she has anything to say !


Great news buddy


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 11th October*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 56 - 5/3/1 - Day 1 - Pull*

*
*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @107.5 which was 4

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x8

*Pulls:*- 1x7 1x8

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- labouring under the after effects of a cold this morning but managed to get through everything with the odd wheeze here and there! Once my next hospital appointment is out of the way in a couple of weeks I shall review everything and decide how to move forwards. In the meantime next 5/3/ session will be tomorrow morning.

Bit damp outside ... have washing to do and also it's about time I cleared the tomato palnts from the greenhouse!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Hey there gershwinium....I've just started with a cold myself..most annoying I must say. Fingers crossed for the appy. at the hossie Ian.

And yes, get those tomato plants cleared, bit late with that one? Tsk.....  . Have a lovely Sunday....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey there gershwinium....I've just started with a cold myself..most annoying I must say. Fingers crossed for the appy. at the hossie Ian.
> 
> And yes, get those tomato plants cleared, bit late with that one? Tsk.....  . Have a lovely Sunday....x


Yes Miss  Tomato plants duly despatched ... have a small quantity of green tomatoes now which I'm going to try to to ripen in a dark place with a banana.

I'm watching the overnight temperatures too to judge when to bring in the geraniums and pelagoniums into the the greenhouse for winter ....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 12th October*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 56- 5/3/1 - Day two - Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1 to failure @ 67.5 which was 4

*
Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Close Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- quite a decent morning here though cool. Decided to squeeze another 70kg rep on the '1' set and also upped the first two sets of the close bench.

Legs workout will be on Tuesday, then session 57 will begin on Thursday and will be another 5/3/1 probably, though not made my mind up about that yet!

Not huge amounts planned for today though need to get the hoover out and may also take a trip to the DIY stores to look for a 24hr timer I can fit into the spur used by the bathroom radiator....

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 14th October*

*
*

*
PPL 2014 - Session 56 - 5/3/1 day three - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Sumo Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the 1x1 to 125kg this morning ... small steps lol, the 20 rep set felt a bit creaky at times. All else good.

Lovely morning here ... waiting a fedex delivery of protein bars otherwise would be heading for the summerhouse with the crossword 

Next session will probably be Thursday/Fri/Sun and be another 5/3/1....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Aaaahhhh....crosswords in the summerhouse....sounds rather lovely Gershwin...x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 16th October*

*
*

*
PPl 2014 - Session 57 - Two Day Split - Day One*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Had originally intended to do another 5/3/1 starting today but mulling over last night decided on a 2 day split. Upped the reps by x2 on the 70kg sets on deads.

I quite like this routione as it is very simple but effective. At the moment I am really just treading water but once my hospital appointment is done and dusted next wednesday the training regime will be revisited.

Day two will be tomorrow morning.

Shopping later and need to pick up a parcel from the post office ... it's a timer switch for my bathroom radiator so I may be trying to fit that this afternoon!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 16th October*

*
*

*
PPL - 2014 - Session 57 - two Day Split - day 2*

*
*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x10

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Rather wet this morning. Only managed 4 reps on the 70kg set of Bench. Everything else fine. Hospital appointment has been put back two weeks (they put it back a week but that wasn't convenient for me so its now 9th November) therefore given I've trodden water for long enough I shall spend sometime on Sunday reviewing the workout regime, diet etc, define some goals and get back on track.

Have a bloke coming 'round to discuss the addition of a conservatory mid morning, then I'm out to lunch with my friends on the coast. Tomorrow I'm working, then Sunday am reviewing, so next session will probably start next Wednesday or Thursday depending on work.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> *Friday 16th October*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PPL - 2014 - Session 57 - two Day Split - day 2*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Chins*:- 3x10
> 
> *DB Curls*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- *Rather wet this morning*.


Gershwin!!!! Don't talk Bout yourself like that! :laugh::laugh: :whistling: Hurrrr hurrrrr....see WUT I did there?

Ohhhhh yes....it's friday humour time.... :tongue: hey gresh? Happy Friday.....new conservatory hey? Whooopeeeee....that will be lovely for next summer...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Gershwin!!!! Don't talk Bout yourself like that! :laugh::laugh: :whistling: Hurrrr hurrrrr....see WUT I did there?
> 
> Ohhhhh yes....it's friday humour time.... :tongue: hey gresh? Happy Friday.....new conservatory hey? Whooopeeeee....that will be lovely for next summer...x


And becoming more expensive by the minute!


----------



## 25434

Hello Greshie...I know you're off at the mo, just saying ello...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Greshie...I know you're off at the mo, just saying ello...x


'ello my lovely ... hope you are ok and training hard and not eating too many of those pesky ppppppppies 

ps ... I have a lovely new training regime starting Thursday


----------



## 25434

Heehee...pies...I lurrrrrrv 'em....shortcrust or suet pastry with steak and kidney inside...phwoooooaaaaarrrrrrrrr....... 

I'm looking forward to clocking your new workout Greshie...how exciting....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Heehee...pies...I lurrrrrrv 'em....shortcrust or suet pastry with steak and kidney inside...phwoooooaaaaarrrrrrrrr.......
> 
> I'm looking forward to clocking your new workout Greshie...how exciting....x


I had a tesco finest steak pie tonight ... it was rather good 

yep new regime = 3 day a week ... do the first one (which is basically a suck it and see job) and then am working three days and after that straight off down south for a long weekend "helping" my best pal decorate so it'll be at least ten days before I do the next session ... I may try to fit something light in after work a couple of evenings to make up for missed time ...


----------



## biglbs

Make the most of it,Tesco will have to cut quality soon to match prices....oh wait..


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 23rd October*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - session 1 - day one -Chest and Biceps*

*
**BB Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Ez Bicep Curl *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Seated DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Barbell 21's (ez bar) * 3x9.9

*Notes*:- So first day of my new routine, I culled this from nosing around the internet... can't remember from which site ... had to omit a couple of exercises such as dips and press ups due to my hands but otherwise it's a straight lift at the moment. Quite a bit of bicep work today but no harm in that. Next time will up the BB bench press and flat flyes. here is a link to the barbell 21's in case no one has heard of them






even though the weight lifted (I used an ez bar) was quite low they felt progressively harder lol.

Next session will be Legs and Shoulders tomorrow morning

Overcast here this morning, need to do some work in the garden and perhaps this afternoon may go in to town and do a spying expedition on ourt competitors, see what they are up to and check their pricing... it's a cut throat world in charity retail lol!

Still waiting for my builder to come back with a price for constructing the conservatory, and decided to get my sparky to install the timer and new thermostat on the bathroom radiator, hopefylly that will happen 1st half of next week!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 24th October*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 1 - Day Two - Legs and Shoulders*

*
*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*BB Clean and Press*:- [email protected] to check form [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright rows*:- 3x10 - bar only

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Squats felt suprisingly heavy given the weight was far less than I usually lift. Did a bar only set on the cleans to check form though 15 reps was a little much... there was a noticable weakness in my left arm on the press section when I got to the 35kg set, but otherwise I needn't have bothered with the bar only set as form was much better with some weight added. Reckon I'd sorted technique on the upright rows by the third set.

This morning got the heart racing if nothing else, will up the weight on the rows next time, and possibly on the squats. may also increment the deads a little.

The final part of this session - Back and triceps will be on Sunday ...

Looks a dry day here , so washing on, need to do some shopping and have another stint in the garden tidying up..

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Hey Greshie....nice workout there...wonder what's going on with the left arm..hummmmm......

Have a great weekend. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I don't think there's much point working with a bar only if you're trying to nail form. You need a bit of resistance on there.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Greshie....nice workout there...wonder what's going on with the left arm..hummmmm......
> 
> Have a great weekend. X


Always been weak Flubsie ...it's why I stopped doing OHP as I couldn't get the weights up



Dirk McQuickly said:


> I don't think there's much point working with a bar only if you're trying to nail form. You need a bit of resistance on there.


I think you are quite correct!

On another note my hamstrings are complaining this morning !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 26th October*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session One - Day Three - Back & Triceps*

*BB Bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Single DB rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Tricep Press Down*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Didn't really notice the extra hour in bed though nice to wake up in the light!. Next session will up the weight on the rows slightly but decrease on the pulldowns. Took a while to sort the tricep pulldown.

lower back extensions were omitted ... something I may look at doing in the future.

Upper body feels worked, and hams still ache a little from Friday lol

The second session will begin in about 10 days time; am working three days this week then off for a long weekend helping my best pal finish some decorating. I shall try to get a couple of short sessions in after work this week and there is a small window of opportunity in Thursday morning as the furballs aren't due to the cattery until after 11am ...

Dreich here this morning, windy, which knocks on the head any gardening I had planned. so after some 'phone calls to sort out next weekend, it will be the crossword followed by some house work!

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## DiggyV

<clicks non-existent 'like'> :lol:


----------



## 25434

DiggyV said:


> <clicks non-existent 'like'> :lol:


Yes, this....^^^^^^


----------



## Greshie

Oh so where has the 'like' button gone?


----------



## BestBefore1989

The likes will be back soon

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/280750-likes-temporarily-disabled.html?highlight=likes


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 30th October*

*
*

*
One Day Mash*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- A quick session before my long weekend away. Only managed 3 reps on the 110 kg set of deads which was a bit disappointing. Everything else ok. Need to shower, breakfast, pack, load the car, get the cats into the cat carrier then quickly fling the hoover round in as short a time as possible...... cats then delivered to the cattery and then I'm on the road south 

Next session will probably begin next Thursday..

Thanks for reading and enjoy your day...


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> The likes will be back soon
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/280750-likes-temporarily-disabled.html?highlight=likes


Ah thank you BB  <likes>


----------



## 25434

Have a lovely time Greshie, enjoy the break. I think the weather in the sarrrffff is going to be nice so fingers crossed for you. Drive safely too. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 30th October*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> One Day Mash*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:*- A quick session before my long weekend away. Only managed 3 reps on the 110 kg set of deads which was a bit disappointing. Everything else ok. Need to shower, breakfast, pack, load the car, get the cats into the cat carrier then quickly fling the hoover round in as short a time as possible...... cats then delivered to the cattery and then I'm on the road south
> 
> Next session will probably begin next Thursday..
> 
> Thanks for reading and enjoy your day...


you may have been disappointed at the 110 reads, but [email protected] surely makes up for it?  Have a nice break Ian.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you may have been disappointed at the 110 reads, but [email protected] surely makes up for it?  Have a nice break Ian.


 :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you may have been disappointed at the 110 reads, but [email protected] surely makes up for it?  Have a nice break Ian.





BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:


Wooops !!  corrected !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 4th November *

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session Two - Day One - Chest and Biceps*

*
*

*Bench Press;*- 1x12[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Ez Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated DB Curls:*- [email protected]

*BB 21's *:- 3 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Just back from my long weekend this afternoon and felt the urge to get into the Gym once the furballs had been retrieved from the cattery. Upped Bench press by 2.5kg, and the flyes slightly. Next time I think I shall up the 21's a little too.

Next workout will be legs and shoulders on Thursday morning.

Had a great weekend decorating  got done everything we set out to achieve and we were able to have lunch in the garden on Saturday which was a bonus


----------



## 25434

Glad you had a good time greshie. Are the kitties sulking with you for leaving them? My friends cats do, lol...hilarious. X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Glad you had a good time greshie. Are the kitties sulking with you for leaving them? My friends cats do, lol...hilarious. X


No lol they came round fairly quickly... and obviously hadn't thought much to the dry food at the Cattery because the remains of some I left out from last week was soon polished off .... Buffy spent the afternoon stretched out in front of the fire (her usualy position when it's on) and Faith curled up next to me on the sofa ... inbetween them both rampaging around the place that is! ...


----------



## 25434

Awwwweeee....it must be nice though, curling up with a furry tummy to tickle. I think cats have great characters....I'm a dog person really, but cats can be very hilarious. There are two staffies in the gym where I train, and they just make me larrrf my head off with their antics....and they alwaaaaaays want to come and say hello when you're lying down trying to do keg press!! Their stoopid faces staring down at you, dribbling gloop all over my vest...awwwweeeee......

Hey Gresh? Training tonight? Or am I too early...


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 6th November*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session Two - Day Two - Legs and Shoulders*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*BB Cleans & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*
DB Lat raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the second set of the squats by 5kg and concentrated on form with all sets. Also upped the lunges a little. Downed the lat raises a little and I think they were better for it.

This is quite a taxing workout even though the weights are relatively light .. even for me ! certainly gets the blood pumping!

Next session Back and Triceps will be Sunday.

Wet morning here, have shopping to do later after getting another quote for a conservatory, since I need a firewall it's not as straightforward a build as it could be and I've had to discount several 'self build' options (note the quotes... I wouldn't be doing any of the 'self' building!) which use a steel base and modular systems for the solid walls.

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Awwwweeee....it must be nice though, curling up with a furry tummy to tickle. I think cats have great characters....I'm a dog person really, but cats can be very hilarious. * There are two staffies in the gym where I train, and they just make me larrrf my head off with their antics....and they alwaaaaaays want to come and say hello when you're lying down trying to do keg press!! Their stoopid faces staring down at you, dribbling gloop all over my vest...awwwweeeee..*....
> 
> Hey Gresh? Training tonight? Or am I too early...


Do they squat though? :laugh:

Too early ... I'm not training after work at the moment as I'm too tired in the evenings !

oh and ps they don't like their tummies tickled ... but the back of their ears is a different matter


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 9th November*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session Two - Day three - Back & Biceps*

*BB Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*
Single DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Press Down:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Had a bit of a disturbed night's sleep, partly because had an issue with one of the volunteers on Saturday which needs to be resolved tomorrow ... anyway despite feeling weary I fairly powered through the routine. Next session can probably increase the weight slightly on all the exercises. Also need to double check the tricep pressdowns as not sure form was correct.

Next session will be Tues/Thurs/Fri

Rather dank here today, have washing on and need to do some housework.

And it's Remembrance Sunday ... I am fortunate in not being personally touched by family loss in war, but this is the day I think of my Grandma's grief, she lived to a very great age, nearly 105, and despite a happy marriage and a large family of her own, never got over the death in the Great War of the little brother who she played with and went to school with as a child...


----------



## 25434

Nice session there Greshie.

I too remember people I have known and loved, some aren't here with me now and I'm afraid I do gave a little weep for them. I went to a service yesterday and tomorrow will observe the silence as I always do. I'm ex military so it does mean something to me.

Xx


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 11th November*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - session 3 - Day One- Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*BB Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

BB Bicep Curl :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*BB 21's*:- 3 sets @ 14.9

*Notes*:- Wondered why the second bench set felt heavy and was a bit of a struggle, it should have been 52.5kg not 62.5..... Will increase the flat flyes and BB bicep curls a little next time too. Upped the BB 21's, these are good.

Everything progressing nicely, and plenty of scope to push the weights upwards.

Next session will be Thursday.

Rather wet here, car in first thing for two new tyres. Had to get recovery out last night as I'd left the sidelights on all day and returned after work to an almost flat battery... Thankfully it started 1st thing this morning but it may be prudent to go out and buy a battery charger later today! 

Other than that, crossword, household chores and a list of people to 'phone for various things!

Thanks for reading and have a good day!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 13th November *

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 3 - Day Two - legs and Shoulders*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*BB Clean & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:-Further adjustments to the routine this morning. Upped the starting set of squats by 5kg, also upped Lunges by approx 5kg but halved the reps. Also downed the weight on the lat raises, 9.3 was far too heavy to get a good range of movement. Clean and press was heavy going towards the end as usual, it's almost as if my left arm goes numb on the press.. Upright rows felt better this week.

Day three - Back and Triceps will be tomorrow morning. Have a 'conservatory' day today with two people coming back to discuss quotes further and a third giving me a quote ... just hoping they don't all overlap! Then this evening my sparky is coming to fix a new thermostat and timer on the bathroom radiator........

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

never does any harm to let conservatory salesmen know they've got competition


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 14th November*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 3 - Day Three - Back & Triceps*

*
**BB Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pull Downs*:- [email protected]

*Single DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*
Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pull down*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-Upped the first set of BB rows, and all the sets of narrow grip bench and tricep press downs by 2.5. Still not sure about the tricep pull downs as I don't feel they are hitting the triceps. Might vary the weights to incremental sets on the pulldowns next time, and also put a wafer on the DB rows.

Session 4 starts Sunday /Tuesday/Thursday

Blustery gales here this morning ... Shopping and washing on the agenda. Got my first realistic conservatory quote back yesterday, just two more in the pipeline so am hoping to make a decision in the next week or so. And it's November and I have a honeysuckle in flower!... the seasons are strange that's for sure ..

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## 25434

Orrrroight Gershwin....x. Do narrow grip bench hurt your wrists? Or do you keep them rigidly straight to avoid strain.

Have a lovely weekend gresh...and guess what? Snap on the honeysuckle flower! Me too...I think the mild weather is confububulating them...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Orrrroight Gershwin....x. Do narrow grip bench hurt your wrists? Or do you keep them rigidly straight to avoid strain.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend gresh...and guess what? Snap on the honeysuckle flower! Me too...I think the mild weather is confububulating them...


Working tomorrow so not much of a weekend ! Have very few problems with wrists now .. wrist straps and away I go ! Push ups and dips still off menu though lol!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 16th November*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 4 - Day 1 - Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*
*

*BB Bench press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*EZ Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*BB 21's*:- 3 @14.9

*Notes*:- Getting into my stride with this routine now. Upped the 1st set of the incline press, the flyes, the 1st two sets of the DB curls, and the BB 21's. Next time will up the Ez Bicep Curls as these felt way too light, and probably up BB Bench a little. Overall technique felt good with good ranges of motion.

Next workout will be leg and shoulders on Tuesday.

Lovely crisp clear morning here... housework day today with a mountain of ironing to get through and the furballs to liven up with the hoover :laugh:. Also need to devise a Christmas present list ... not that it will be very long but will require some thought!. And finally need to devise a todo list ... there are jobs around the house beginning to stack up .................. 

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your weekends


----------



## 25434

Evening Gershwin.....your to do job list is a bit like the forth bridge, lol.....you never seem to finish it...:laugh:

I'm surfing from bed at the moment. Just felt so knacked with the cold and all, I made a cuppa tea and am in bed, sipping away and surfing like lady muck...  . Sometimes, one just has to dahhhhhling....x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 18th November*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 4 - Day 2 - Legs and Shoulders*

*
*

*squats*:- [email protected] 1x10'85 [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Clean & press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright rows*:- [email protected]

*DB lat raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Changed the deads to incremental sets. Overall this routine is quite hard going given the weight being lifted is much less than I was achieving with the previous 5x5 & 5/3/1 routines. Clean and press felt a little better this week and may soon be upping the weight on the upright rows.

Final workout for this session will be Back and Triceps on Thursday.

Lovely morning here, am off out to the coast to lunch later ... so a lovely drive and relaxing afternoon.

I also need to put together a script for a local radio ad I shall be recording tomorrow seeking volunteers for the shop ... my 30 seconds of fame lol !

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Oooooh Gershwin! Fame! I wanna live forever, I wanna learn how to fly faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame! :laugh: you will be brilliant moi durrrrlin, brilliant. Hope you had a lovely day today. Xx


----------



## 25434

Ullo gershie...how did your moment go? Ok?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oooooh Gershwin! Fame! I wanna live forever, I wanna learn how to fly faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame! :laugh: you will be brilliant moi durrrrlin, brilliant. Hope you had a lovely day today. Xx





Flubs said:


> Ullo gershie...how did your moment go? Ok?


Quite interesting really, edited using a laptop and done in two takes (I'm a pro you know!) However when it is broadcast next week ... and it's the week I'm working full time as the manager is on holiday............. I shall be cringing ..... :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 20th November*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 4 - Day 3 - Back & Triceps*

*
*

*BB bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Db Rows*:- [email protected]

*
Narrow Grip bench*:- [email protected] 1x10'52.5 [email protected]

*Tricep Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- incremented the weights on the Wide Grip Pulldowns this session and also upped the DB rows a wafer. Increased the last two sets of the tricep press downs.

Session 5 will be a two day split on Saturday and Sunday. Next week I'm working full time so will try to fit in a couple of light sessions after work at some point, the next full 3 day split will be in a week's time and i shall take the opportunity to up the weights a little on some of the big lifts 

Nice day here again. Have chosen the company to build the conservatory and they are coming round this afternoon to sign the contract and take the deposit, before then I need to stir myself and do some tidying in the garden ... I also need to go to the tip at some point 

Anyway thanks for reading and enjoy your day


----------



## 25434

Hey Greshie....don't pay that company too much money until it's all finished ...and read the small print....and don't make 'em too many cups of tea...and...and...urrrmmm....stuff!

You will be fab when your recording goes out. No cringing Gresh....stick out your manly pumped up chest and beat it vigorously whilst grinning.....you is famous now.....:laugh: :tongue:

ps: sorry for hijack here Greshie... but I can't find his journal.. @DiggyV I see you read this journal so just want to say hello and love to Leigh L. x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Greshie....don't pay that company too much money until it's all finished ...and read the small print....and don't make 'em too many cups of tea...and...and...urrrmmm....stuff!
> 
> You will be fab when your recording goes out. No cringing Gresh....stick out your manly pumped up chest and beat it vigorously whilst grinning.....you is famous now.....:laugh: :tongue:
> 
> ps: sorry for hijack here Greshie... but I can't find his journal.. @DiggyV I see you read this journal so just want to say hello and love to Leigh L. x


Staged payments Flubs... and they are a very reputable local firm............ Yep our @DiggyV is like a ninja in the night .................. or summat like that


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 22nd November*

*
*

*
Session 5 - Two Day Split - Day One*

*Squat:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Notes:- First day of a two day split. Added in lunges though have a feeling I could have gone a little heavier. 110kg set on deads was a bit of a struggle but the 3x10 @ 70 may have been a little light!

Day two of the split will be tomorrow.

off to the shop to say goodbye to a volunteer who is leaving today; she's nearly 80 and I don't think is too keen on the new manager, also she lives outwith the town so it's an effort to come in, even by bus....

other than that I have shopping to do and then a house to clean....

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## 25434

Lunges are the devil.......I do mine with dumbells or just body weight. I tend to keel over like the titanic doing it with a barbell.:laugh: not a pretty site. Happy weekend gresh. X


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 23rd November*

*
*

*
Session 5 - Two day Split - Day 2*

*
*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 1x10 1x7 1x10

*BB 21's* :- 3x14.9

*Notes*:- Short sharp session this morning .. not quite sure what happened on the second set of pullups but wrists didn't feel comfortable holding the bar, changed DB curls to EZ 21's since they are a better range of movement for a short session like this.

Will try to get a couple of sessions in during the week after work, but they will be light. Next three day split will start next Sunday.

Looks a nice morning here, so whilst the weather is reasonable will take the opportunity to move a few plants away from where the conservatory will be going.

If there is time afterwards I may do paint shopping... have a few rooms that need freshening up so if I get the paint and materials ready I can just steam ahead when the opportunity arises, though admittedly this time of year isn't the best time for decorating!

Hope everyone has a good Sunday and thanks for reading


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> *Sunday 23rd November*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Session 5 - Two day Split - Day 2*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pullups*:- 1x10 1x7 1x10
> 
> *BB 21's* :- 3x14.9
> 
> *Notes*:- Short sharp session this morning .. not quite sure what happened on the second set of pullups but wrists didn't feel comfortable holding the bar, changed DB curls to EZ 21's since they are a better range of movement for a short session like this.
> 
> Will try to get a couple of sessions in during the week after work, but they will be light. Next three day split will start next Sunday.
> 
> Looks a nice morning here, so whilst the weather is reasonable will take the opportunity to move a few plants away from where the conservatory will be going.
> 
> If there is time afterwards I may do paint shopping... have a few rooms that need freshening up so if I get the paint and materials ready I can just steam ahead when the opportunity arises, though admittedly this time of year isn't the best time for decorating!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Sunday and thanks for reading


Your place must be mint buddy,,,always fettling it!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Your place must be mint buddy,,,always fettling it!


Oh yes ! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Oh yes ! :thumbup1:


Time to cook?


----------



## Greshie

No training this week... too knackered to train after work and need me sleep too much to get up early in the morning ... so next session will be Sunday/Tuesday/Thursday


----------



## Mingster

Sounds like a plan mate. A rest will do you good.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Gershwin.......have a fab weekend...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> No training this week... too knackered to train after work and need me sleep too much to get up early in the morning ... so next session will be Sunday/Tuesday/Thursday


 :lol: know just how you feel mate


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 30th November*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 5 - Day One - Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*BB Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*BB Bicep Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated DB curls*;- [email protected]

*BB 21's* :- 3 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Lovely sunny crisp morning here which always improves my mood! Upped the weight on the flyes, BB curls, and Barbel 21's.

Nest time will up the bench by a wafer or two.

Otherwise everything felt positive, so the rest from training did me some good, even if the week at work was cumulatively tiring with several "interesting" moments!

next session will be legs and shoulders on Tuesday.

After shower and breakfast I need to sort the snaggings from last week's redec of the bathroom ... do piles of washing and catch up with housework! Hope everyone has a good Sunday and thanks for reading


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice session Ian. You ever tried reverse 21's? basically, you do it the other way round? Full rep, top part of motion, bottom part of motion. So the movements in theory get easier as you tire, but it allows you to put more weight on.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice session Ian. You ever tried reverse 21's? basically, you do it the other way round? Full rep, top part of motion, bottom part of motion. So the movements in theory get easier as you tire, but it allows you to put more weight on.


Dirk will henceforth be known as "the punisher". :laugh:

happy Sunday gershwin...I'm just off for my nine o clock cuppa...running 7 mins late...tsk tsk.."I'm Kate, I'm late, for a very important date, no time to say hello goodbye, I'm late I'm late I'm late!":laugh: cough.....well I thought it was funny anyway......x


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice session Ian. You ever tried reverse 21's? basically, you do it the other way round? Full rep, top part of motion, bottom part of motion. So the movements in theory get easier as you tire, but it allows you to put more weight on.


Ah never thought of doing that ! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

And for my next offering Greshie........sultana and oat cookies...  .

View attachment 162306


Was gonna plonk this in BBs journal but the fallout could have been massive....:laugh: so I thought I'd show you cos I think you would like them....xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> And for my next offering Greshie........sultana and oat cookies...  .
> 
> View attachment 162306
> 
> 
> Was gonna plonk this in BBs journal but the fallout could have been massive....:laugh: so I thought I'd show you cos I think you would like them....xx


 :drool: :drool: :crying:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> And for my next offering Greshie........sultana and oat cookies...  .
> 
> View attachment 162306
> 
> 
> Was gonna plonk this in BBs journal but the fallout could have been massive....:laugh: so I thought I'd show you cos I think you would like them....xx


Pie pics next please:wub:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :drool: :drool: :crying:


Uh oh! Busted! :laugh: x


----------



## 25434

Ummmmmm....?? Where's Greshie whilst I'm busy trashing his journal? Humph...

Hey Ian...are you ok chappie? Or just relaxing from the journal thing a bit. Just checking, thazzall......no point in me being a cheeky pants if you're not here......humph...  x


----------



## 25434

Oh! I know, you're on a 3 day split now right? So not so much reporting in? As long as you're alrigt and not buried under all your piles......oop! I mean your piles of washing of course....:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> And for my next offering Greshie........sultana and oat cookies...  .
> 
> View attachment 162306
> 
> 
> Was gonna plonk this in BBs journal but the fallout could have been massive....:laugh: so I thought I'd show you cos I think you would like them....xx


So I leave my journal for a day or so and come back to find it littered with cookies :huh: :confused1: :001_tt2:

Don't worry BB I'll share them with you ....................... mebee 



BestBefore1989 said:


> :drool: :drool: :crying:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ummmmmm....?? Where's Greshie whilst I'm busy trashing his journal? Humph...
> 
> Hey Ian...are you ok chappie? Or just relaxing from the journal thing a bit. Just checking, thazzall......no point in me being a cheeky pants if you're not here......humph...  x


I'm never far away Ms Flubs ... never far away


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh! I know, you're on a 3 day split now right? So not so much reporting in? As long as you're alrigt and not buried under all your piles......oop! I mean your piles of washing of course....:laugh:


Actually can't decide if the twinge in my right wrist is the return of tendonitis or arthritis ... wake up with it, but it does seem to go away during the day


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 2nd December*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 5 - Day Two - Legs and Shoulders*

*
*

*Squats;*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*BB Clean & press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- 1x11 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another lovely morning up here  Upped the Upright Rows by 5kg but left everything as last time. The clean and Press felt better this morning, the movement certainly gets the heart pumping if nothing else. Of the three days I find this the toughest even though the weights aren't the heaviest I've ever lifted.

Final workout will be on Thursday then session 6 will start next Sunday.

Busy day today, going out to pick up a donation for the shop, then food shopping, and this afternoon the surveyor is coming round to measure up for the conservatory plans ....


----------



## 25434

Hey you...mind your wrist Gresh...no heroics my luv ok?...

legs and shoulders on the same day? eeek....when I do legs I can hardly face opening the door of my car to get home never mind do shoulders as well...lol....


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 4th December*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 5 - Day 3 - Back & Triceps*

*BB Bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single DB rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep press down*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Nice lie in this morning followed by a good workout with plenty of energy.. All the weights kept the same as last session. Not sure about the tricep press downs, they don't seem to be hitting the spot.

Next session will be Sunday/Tuesday/ Thursday

Today is going to be spent finishing off the bathroom repaint and I know I need to pop out to the shops for something when I can remember what it is!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 4th December*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Three Day Split - Session 5 - Day 3 - Back & Triceps*
> 
> *BB Bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Single DB rows*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Tricep press down*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Nice lie in this morning followed by a good workout with plenty of energy.. All the weights kept the same as last session. Not sure about the tricep press downs, they don't seem to be hitting the spot.
> 
> Next session will be Sunday/Tuesday/ Thursday
> 
> Today is going to be spent finishing off the bathroom repaint and I know I need to pop out to the shops for something when I can remember what it is!
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


327 reps and you still don't feel it in your triceps?

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> 327 reps and you still don't feel it in your triceps?
> 
> :lol:


ooops ! fixed ! :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> 327 reps and you still don't feel it in your triceps?
> 
> :lol:


:laugh: Gershwin you big ole showoff you....:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 4th December*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Three Day Split - Session 5 - Day 3 - Back & Triceps*
> 
> *BB Bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Single DB rows*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Tricep press down*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Nice lie in this morning followed by a good workout with plenty of energy.. All the weights kept the same as last session. Not sure about the tricep press downs, they don't seem to be hitting the spot.
> 
> Next session will be Sunday/Tuesday/ Thursday
> 
> Today is going to be spent finishing off the bathroom repaint and I know I need to pop out to the shops for something when I can remember what it is!
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day


I find that only letting your forearms get to a 90 degree angle in relation to your upper arm on the negative does the trick. Letting the bar get too close to your body at the end of the negative brings too many other muscles into play.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I find that only letting your forearms get to a 90 degree angle in relation to your upper arm on the negative does the trick. Letting the bar get too close to your body at the end of the negative brings too many other muscles into play.


I shall try that next time :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Gresh...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Gresh...x


and you too


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 7th December*

*
*

*
Three Day split - Session 6 - Day One - Chest & Biceps*

*BB Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]14.3

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*BB Bicep Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Barbel 21's (reverse)* 3 sets @14.9

*Notes:- * Have made another note to myself to up the weights next session. Reversed the BB 21's though kept the weight the same throughout the sets, and was struggling by the end a little!

Next workout will be legs and shoulders on Tuesday followed by back and triceps on Thursday. Breakup from work next Friday night so looking to get two sessions in the following week before going away for Christmas a week on saturday.

Today after breakfast I need to change a picture light in the lounge and then finish off repainting the kitchen... just needs a third coat in places. This coming week also need to do my Christmas shopping ... so a trip to Carlisle is planned for next Thursday for the stuff I can't get locally or online... and the online session is planned for Tuesday afternoon when I'll be buying vouchers.... Vouchers make life simple imo!

Thanks for reading and hoping you are all having a good Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mate you've done more decorating while I've been reading your journal than I have my entire life.

I like things how they are, no need to redecorate more than one room every 5 years in my mind

(the wife doesn't agree with me)


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate you've done more decorating while I've been reading your journal than I have my entire life.
> 
> I like things how they are, no need to redecorate more than one room every 5 years in my mind
> 
> (the wife doesn't agree with me)


Haha,I thought the same, must be mint in Greshi gaff!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate you've done more decorating while I've been reading your journal than I have my entire life.
> 
> I like things how they are, no need to redecorate more than one room every 5 years in my mind
> 
> (the wife doesn't agree with me)





biglbs said:


> Haha,I thought the same, must be mint in Greshi gaff!


Quite enjoy it actually, freshening the place up for the price of a few pots of paint .... although repainting the bathroom led to new towels etc being bought which hadn't been in the budget lol............  Break up for Christmas on Friday night so plan to redo the hall and my bedroom next week ... then that will be it until the conservatory is added next year.............................. :whistling:  keeps me out of mischief ..............


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 9th December*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 6 - Day Two - Legs and shoulders*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads* :- [email protected]

*BB Clean & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This is the hardest of the 3 days, I'm pooped by the end of the deads !. I did up the lunges this morning by 5kg but have held off upping the weights on the squats or deads to ensure I have enough energy to get through the shoulder exercises. I do the deads very fast with plenty of drive and also squat low as I can to squeeze as much benefit out of the weight lifted as possible. The cleans and press is better, I seem to have more strength on driving upwards on the press, also getting a good range of movement on the lat raises. Not so sure about the upright rows, I'm not sure they are hitting my shoulders, though having said that as I type this my shoulders ache so something has worked !

Next session will be Back and triceps on Thursday

Very dreich here today ... off to hospital shortly to have bloods taken to check liver function, my counts were up last time so they want to test again... then shopping and this afternoon will do some online Christmas shopping ... need to order some vouchers ... and write out some Christmas cards


----------



## Mingster

Sounds like you are making some good improvements with this session mate, despite it's toughness. I like the 'getting as much out of a lift as possible' approach:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Sounds like you are making some good improvements with this session mate, despite it's toughness. I like the 'getting as much out of a lift as possible' approach:thumbup1:


Yes, to begin with the fact the weights lifted were far lower than I've been used to was difficult to get my head around, but the reps volumes in each of the exercises/sets dictated that I had to pace myself more evenly throughout the routine so now I am only increasing when the lifts begin to feel too light.

Also getting my diet back on track so this should also help with progress.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 11th December*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 6 - Day 3 - Back & Triceps*

*BB Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*
Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Brisk work through this morning. Changed the format of the tricep pulldowns, incrementing the weight and bringing my forearm to a 90 degree angle as Ming suggested paid off Everything else the same as last time, the last set of the wide grip pulldowns were a struggle.

Next sessions will be Sat/Sun/Mon followed by Weds/Thurs/Fri then will be resting until the beginning of January. As I'm off work next week am hoping I'll be able to make further increases of weights, certainly for the second session in the week.

Am off to Carlisle to finish my Christmas shopping today and get my piercings stretched ... so far this morning we've had rain, sleet and blue skies, and there is ice on my car... so I shall be wrapping up warmly today!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Hello you..  Happy weekend Gershwinium..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello you..  Happy weekend Gershwinium..x


Hellooooo Flubsicles .... hope you have a good weekend too ...  I'm not back to work now until the 29th December :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hellooooo Flubsicles .... hope you have a good weekend too ...  I'm not back to work now until the 29th December :thumb:


Jammy bugger


----------



## Greshie

*December 13th*

*
*

*
Three day Split - Session 7 - Day One - Chest & Biceps*

*BB Bench* : [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*BB Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Seated DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*
Barbel 21's (reverse)* 3 sets @ 14.9

*Notes*:- A very crisp morning this morning, the frost is the heaviest we've had so far this year and my gym artic!. However I had plenty of energy (probably in an attempt to keep warm!) , upped the first two sets on bench by 2.5 (left the last set as is) then upped the last set of DB press by 2.5, the flyes by 2.5, and all sets of the BB Bicep Curls, the last set by 5kg ... the seated curls and the 21's kept the same.

So very pleased with progress

Next session will be tomorrow, have kept the weights the same as last time on my plan, but will see how I do.

Busy day today ... off out to lunch later, but before then want to start redecorating the hall... this is just a straightforward paint job so hopefully will be done by sometime on Monday . All my Christmas shopping done on Thursday and had my piercings stretched, left nip is a little tender but everything else is fine ... walking round Carlisle after visiting the piercer was a little uncomfortable though lol

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 14th December*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 7 - Day 2 -Legs & shoulders*

*Squats*:- [email protected]5 [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*BB Clean & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*DB lat raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-Kept the weights the same as last session, concentrating on technique, nice and low on the squats, power with the deads, and trying to keep good range of movement on the other exercises, though the last set of the clean and press went a bit squiff. Was feeling the effects on my shoulders by the end of the session, legs not so much, need to consider what to do about this, as I've said previously this is the toughest of the three days and I need to pace myself throughout the workout...

Day three, back and triceps, will be tomorrow morning.

So far today it's been very wet and blustery outside.. later I'm out for the Shop's Christmas lunch, but before then I'm hoping to finish off the 1st coat of emulsion in the hall....

Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 15th December*

*
*

*
**Three Day Split - Session 7 -Day 3 - Back & Triceps*

*BB bent over rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single DB rows*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Tricep press down*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Slept in this morning so a little later than I wanted to be. Upped the weight on the rows and also the last set of triceps, otherwise tore through the routine with minimal breaks and trying to keep form good.

Rest day tomorrow then session 8 on Weds/Thurs/Fri. Still ache a little from yesterday so ideally I think there should be a day of between each workout but I want to get another session in before going away on Saturday, then I shall have approx 12 days break, I doubt I shall be able to train again much before the afternoon of NYE.

Turning into a decent day here, plans to try to get the hall redecorating completed and have another scan of me bits at the hospital this afternoon... I think it's just to check there has been no further change since last time ! After that I need to do some DIY shopping

Thanks for reading and have a good start to the week 

Hoping to finish off


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Jammy bugger


yes this....he'll be knee deep in crosswords and wine before you know it! :laugh: we'll have to prize him out to get some training done...haha....tease tease...x


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 17th December*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 8*

*
*

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- 3x10'14.3

*BB Bicep Curl*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated DB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*BB 21's* :- 3 sets @14.9 reverse

*Notes*:- Woke up with a headache which is annoying, I was really tired last night and must have slept awkwardly, couple of paracetamol will lift it by lunchtime but tonight I shall feel very weary if previous experience is anything to go by. So this morning's workout was a bit of an effort, upped the last set of bench by 2.5kg and also added a wafer to the second and third sets of the seated curls.

Actually a little disappointing as I could have pushed myself further if I hadn't had a banging head, the strength was there, especially since this is the last chest/biceps session before the Christmas break.

Decorating completed although I have some patches to go over in my bedroom which can wait until tomorrow. Really pleased with the Hallway and bathroom. The Kitchen feels a lot warmer. Jury is out on my bedroom, I had a colour crises yesterday afternoon after the first coat went on ,but have decided to live with it for the while... went out and bought a new curtain pole and curtains from Dunelm Mill and they look fantastic, the curtains were great value at £30 for faux silk 90x90 in a pewter colour ... they look far more expensive up... just need to find some matching bedlinen now...  :laugh:

Today is cleaning the house and have a mountain of ironing , also need to pop out and get some deflea for the cats before they go into the cattery on Saturday ... and I suppose I ought to get some Christmas cards in the post!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 18th December*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 8 - Day Two - Legs and Shoulders*

*
*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Cleans & press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Feeling a lot brighter today even though we have a gale blowing outside!. Went for it and upped squats by 5kg on each set, still no where near my max of course but it's going in the right direction. Also upped the lunges by 2kg, and incremented the deads though the totalled weight on these remained the same. Kept the shoulder exercises as last time. Lat raises went a bit out of form towards the end.

Final workout of this session will be tomorrow morning.

Today I need to repaint the patchy bits in my bedroom etc, and after that can either tidy the garage (which means going to the tip in this gale ... so perhaps not) or go out and complete the last bits of my Christmas shopping ....

Have a great day and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 19th December*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 8 - Day 3 - Back & Triceps*

*BB Bent over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up at @Flubs o'clock, made a cuppa, went back to sleep and then didn't wake up again 'till nearly 9am and am still a little bleary eyed  .

All weights kept the same as last session, possibly time to up the rows slightly.

This is it now for 12 days or so .... off down south tomorrow for a week then working from the 29th through to NYE. There may be the opportunity for a quick full body session a week on Sunday....

Weather looks ominous today, have to pop into town, and do need to tidy the garage, even if it just means sweeping the floor lol.... also have to do some washing , ironing, present wrapping and packing... and finally need to find out where the cats are going tomorrow .. their usual cattery is closed over Christmas so I've had to book an alternative and I'm not quite sure where it is :laugh:

Have a great Christmas break, I'll be popping in at some points to make sure everyone is behaving


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy your festive break mate. All the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

have a good break. You don't have to worry we'll all 'behave'...


----------



## 25434

Dearest Gershwin...have a lovely lovely time...will trash...I mean look after your journal whilst you away...hee heeee.... :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh:

Take one HELLUVA BEEEEEEEEG HURRRRRG from me Ian...always wishing you happy, safe and warm...xx


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> have a good break. You don't have to worry we'll all 'behave'...


 :blink: :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> have a good break. You don't have to worry we'll all 'behave'...


speak for yourself


----------



## 25434

:lol: hurrr hurrr hurrr...Cap'n Ryykers blown outta da water already and Gershwin's not even gawwwwn yet! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> :lol: hurrr hurrr hurrr...Cap'n Ryykers blown outta da water already and Gershwin's not even gawwwwn yet! :lol:


did you not see the '' - can't rip it up too soon....


----------



## Greshie

Cattery location found, presents mostly wrapped, load of stuff taken to the tip in between two torrential downpours and garage tidied, christmas cards finally in the post. Just need to pack and gather my stuff together for the morning ............ and I shall treat the furballs to some goodies tonight since they wont be enjoying their home comforts for the next 9 days... guilt? me? nah!


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Merry Christmas Ian!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 28th December *

*
*

*
Full Body Quicky - One Day Session*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] 22.5

*Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Just wanted to do a quick session on my return home today and culled this from the internet ... Bodybuilding.com I think. They were quite adamant to keep to one exercise per body part and there were no Deads. Left to my own devices I'd have added Lunges to work legs a bit more. Kept good form and made sure I squatted deep. Upped the weights from the usual three day split on Squats, Bench, and Rows to compensate for lower reps.

Next session will either be Weds pm/Thurs/Fri or Weds pm/Frid/Sun depending on which days I am working next week.

Had a lovely time away for Christmas and didn't over indulge too much!, the journey back up to Manchester yesterday was hell on earth, but the rest of the way from Manchester to Dumfries this morning was a breeze, little traffic and blue skies almost all the way... the M6 through The Lakes was stunning with the sun on the hills!

Off to collect the furballs later this afternoon from the cattery at the back end of beyond... not looking forward to negotiating a single track road in the dark 

In the meantime washing is on, got some M&S soup for a late lunch and a pot roast chicken for tea... and I need to check my finances and pay some bills ... back down to earth with a bump eh!

Hope everyone had a good festive period and thanks for reading


----------



## 25434

Hi Greshie....just in to wish you hugs and kisses for the new year...xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hi Greshie....just in to wish you hugs and kisses for the new year...xx


And hugs 'n kisses for the New Year to you Flubbles


----------



## Greshie

*Weds 31st December*

*
*

*
Session 9 - Two Day Split - Day One*

*Bench :*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 70

*BB Curls*:- [email protected],4

*Notes*:- The percipient amongst you will notice this is not the start of a three day split, this is because when I went in to work on Monday I found out we were open this Friday (it's a bank holiday here in Scotland) and given the shop manager is off this week it's down to me to open up and run the show ... thankfully it's bank holiday hours so at least I can have a lie in ! So a quick change of plan and a slightly revised two day split, the second part being tomorrow.

Having worked this morning I was a little tired and had a knotted muscle under my right shoulder blade ... it's the way I stand when I'm sorting through donations .. normally I vary activity, but this morning I needed to get through as many bags as possible to get items ready for tagging and processing later in the week... as a consequence bench was a little sticky by the last 45kg set of 15, however squats were good and powered through the BB curls.

Took advantage of the powerhouse fitness sale and just taken delivery of a new bench, so I may assemble that tomorrow, otherwise I am going to soak in a nice bath and then chill... I'm not doing anything to celebrate new year and am likely to be in bed by 11pm!

Thanks for reading and Happy New Year!


----------



## chris27

Hello g - man hope all is well with you............wish you the best for the new year


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Hello g - man hope all is well with you............wish you the best for the new year


Yo stranger ! and a happy new year to you too! long time no hear... hope all is well with you


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Yo stranger ! and a happy new year to you too! long time no hear... hope all is well with you


thanks greshie, all good with me......... I do be floating around from time to time . Hope all is well with you ? I'm still training away but I'm going to take it more srs this year it can be hard at times tho anyway hope you have a relaxing evening


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ian, I wish you a very happy new year and everything good to you in the coming year. Xx


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 1st january 2015*

*
*

*
Session 9 - Two Day Split - Day 2*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Bent over Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Happy New Year everyone.... :thumb: nice and rested after a good night's sleep, I did not see the New Year in , although I did wake to hear the sounds of damp fireworks and a dodgy piper....

Today's workout has taken some elements from the three day split added to deads. the 110kg set was rather hard going, but powered through everything else.

Looking at the weights and reps of these last two sessions, the one day session and this two day split, I think the weights on the next three day split can be increased on just about all of the exercises.

Very wet here today... am going to build my new bench and get the old one onto the local Facebook forsale and freecycle site, easier than ebay... I've also got some tidying up to do ... 

Working tomorrow and Saturday so the next session is penned in for Sunday/Tuesday/Thursday

thanks for reading and enjoy your day


----------



## 25434

Hey there Gershwinium.....xxxxx...hip hop happy new year t'internet bud.....you...........you.......

Have tidying up to do??????? Well shut the ffffffront door! :laugh: :whistling: :laugh:

How are you finding a 3 day split? I'm thinking about starting one but I'm already thinking I won't get everything in on one session, lol. I know I will, but,but.....so many bits to train in such a short time? Hummmmm....can I bear the stress of having to leave the gym before it closes? :laugh:

Anyhow,.....take care mister. X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gershwinium.....xxxxx...hip hop happy new year t'internet bud.....you...........you.......
> 
> Have tidying up to do??????? Well shut the ffffffront door! :laugh: :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> How are you finding a 3 day split? I'm thinking about starting one but I'm already thinking I won't get everything in on one session, lol. I know I will, but,but.....so many bits to train in such a short time? Hummmmm....can I bear the stress of having to leave the gym before it closes? :laugh:
> 
> Anyhow,.....take care mister. X


And a hoppy new year to you too Frubbles ... hope it's better for you than last year ... the only way is up, yes?

I like the three day split I'm doing, and reckon I'm progressing on it, but then it's good to have a change about every so often, doing different exercises with different approaches, it refreshes enthusiasm and determination and also keeps the muscles guessing I suppose, and I think I've covered all the important bits over the three days (muscles that is  - though my new trackie bottoms don't leave much to the imagination and show up my still skinny, but admittedly toned, legs :laugh: )

So go for it..................

On a separate note my new bench is assembled, it has a leg extension attachment and preacher curl thingy and takes up rather more room than I expected. The old bench and leg extension m/c were collected tonight after an avalanche of interest on the local freecycle site on Facebook............. so now I have a bit more space in the garage which, no surprises, also desperately needs a sort out!

And there was no tidying up done today......... other than some ironing


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 4th January 2015*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 11 - Day One - Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*
*

*BB Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*BB Bicep Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*BB 21's (reverse)* 3x 14.9

*Notes*:- First session using my shiny new bench and it took a little getting used to as it's bigger than the old one, higher off the ground, and the preacher curl/leg extension mechanism makes it slightly more awkward to get on/off ...

Upped the weights on bench by 5kg on each set, failing on the last set final rep, partly I think because I lost focus and my breathing and posture got into a muddle. Also upped the bb bicep curls by 2.5kg each set and swopped seated DB curls for preachers... Had a dumb moment with these, checked Bodybuilding.com for form and technique and they were using an ez bar so I did the same , thinking it all seemed very awkward as I had nowhere to rest the bar and didn't have the same range of movement .. on the third set, counting the reps and pondering over the attachments at the front of the bench I suddently realised the preacher mechanism was integrated with the leg extension mechanism so I didn't have to use an ez bar at all! Doh!

Next workout will be Legs & shoulders on Tuesday

Very frosty here this morning, have shopping to do and also car insurance to sort out, also really do need to get some housework done!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Mingster

Your equipment gets to be like a comfy pair of shoes lol. It takes a bit of adjustment to settle into a new pair


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm very jealous of those of you that have a home set up. One day...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Almost forgot - Happy new year Ian!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm very jealous of those of you that have a home set up. One day...





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Almost forgot - Happy new year Ian!


I'll get a pic up on Tuesday (just to turn you green  ) and a happy new year to you too ... hope it's a good one for you :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Happy new year buddyx


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Happy new year buddyx


Happy New Year to you too Big Boy ... hope it's a good one for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 6th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - session 11 - Day Two - Back & Triceps*

*
*

*BB Bent over Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Tricep Press Down*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- This is not the Legs & shoulders session as planned, I had to go in to work at short notice this morning as the Manager had been taken ill last night. Hadn't expected to do any training today at all, but got home tonight feeling not too weary so swopped over to back as this is a lighter session. Hopefully everything will be back to normal tomorrow and I'll be able to do legs on my day off on Thursday.

Given I've been working, the session went well, fairly powered through everything, I think there will be some weight increases due on the next session!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evening


----------



## 25434

Hello gershwinium.....  . How are you today? Hope your manager is ok.....and you of course my lovely Gershwin...that goes without saying...have a lovely evening. Xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello gershwinium.....  . How are you today? Hope your manager is ok.....and you of course my lovely Gershwin...that goes without saying...have a lovely evening. Xx


Thank you Flubbsie, yes Manager is fine, she is on anti-biotics for a urinary infection, and if it doesn't clear up has to go back for further tests next week... but she was back at work yesterday though still a bit rough; Fingers crossed she's on the mend ..................


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 8th January*

*
*

*
Three Day split - Session 11 - day Three - Legs & Shoulders*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*BB Clean & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-Upped the weight on the first two sets of the clean & press by 5kg & 2.5kg respectively, also upped the Upright rows by 5kg, and upped the lunges by 5kg, so pleased with this.

Next Session will be Sat/Sun/Mon.

Was in reflective mood this morning, I'm nowhere near being a muscle monster, I suspect I've left it too late in life to become one of those alas, and I've had some interruptions over the last few years which have held progress back, but I'm a lot fitter than I was when I started and my body has changed shape, I look much more defined and athletic, and oddly enough it's most obvious in the upper body which lifts wise is my weakest area; Where my lifts are strongest, in Squats & Deads, my legs have shape to them but no huge increase in size.. Also I'm much more adept at creating training programes, even though I tend to borrow stuff I find on the internet, I now have a core three day split, and then a Two day split and One day full body to pull off the shelf if my work/life schedule doesn't allow time for the three day. Diet has always been hit and miss and is my biggest weakness, but I try my best, especially on days off work to pack as much in as possible...

Moving forward I see no reason why I can't focus on training in the coming twelve months, there is going to be an interruption Feb/March time whern the conservatory is built (they'll need access through the garage ) but I should be able to train in the evenings after they have finished.

I have thought about signing up to the JP training website ... it's only £5 a month, and I've heard good reports about it, but I'd like to see more of the content to decide if it's suitable for me before making the commitment...

Quite a decent day here today so far.... and nothing much planned other than writing up a todo list for the next couple of weeks !

Thanks for reading and have a good day

ps .... took a pic of my new bench this morning and will post up once it comes through to my laptop via dropbox..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 8th January*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Three Day split - Session 11 - day Three - Legs & Shoulders*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *DB Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Deads*:- [email protected]
> 
> *BB Clean & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]
> 
> *DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:-Upped the weight on the first two sets of the clean & press by 5kg & 2.5kg respectively, also upped the Upright rows by 5kg, and upped the lunges by 5kg, so pleased with this.
> 
> Next Session will be Sat/Sun/Mon.
> 
> Was in reflective mood this morning, I'm nowhere near being a muscle monster, I suspect I've left it too late in life to become one of those alas, and I've had some interruptions over the last few years which have held progress back, but I'm a lot fitter than I was when I started and my body has changed shape, I look much more defined and athletic, and oddly enough it's most obvious in the upper body which lifts wise is my weakest area; Where my lifts are strongest, in Squats & Deads, my legs have shape to them but no huge increase in size.. Also I'm much more adept at creating training programes, even though I tend to borrow stuff I find on the internet, I now have a core three day split, and then a Two day split and One day full body to pull off the shelf if my work/life schedule doesn't allow time for the three day. Diet has always been hit and miss and is my biggest weakness, but I try my best, especially on days off work to pack as much in as possible...
> 
> Moving forward I see no reason why I can't focus on training in the coming twelve months, there is going to be an interruption Feb/March time whern the conservatory is built (they'll need access through the garage ) but I should be able to train in the evenings after they have finished.
> 
> I have thought about signing up to the JP training website ... it's only £5 a month, and I've heard good reports about it, but I'd like to see more of the content to decide if it's suitable for me before making the commitment...
> 
> Quite a decent day here today so far.... and nothing much planned other than writing up a todo list for the next couple of weeks !
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good day
> 
> ps .... took a pic of my new bench this morning and will post up once it comes through to my laptop via dropbox..


 Dont forget that ladys Mr muscle comment mate, perhaps you dont see yourself the way others do, Iknow thats true for myself.


----------



## 25434

Hey Gershwin...you have been contemplating much haven't you? You can only be the best you can my lovely. The inside package is more important.....and anyhow..you have a nice neat figure and if you feel good then that's important right? X


----------



## chris27

Flubs said:


> Hey Gershwin...you have been contemplating much haven't you? You can only be the best you can my lovely. The inside package is more important.....and anyhow..you have a nice neat figure and if you feel good then that's important right? X


very very true flubs


----------



## 25434

chris27 said:


> very very true [Redacted]


Ullo Chris27....  . I do believe it.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Gershwin...you have been contemplating much haven't you? You can only be the best you can my lovely. The inside package is more important.....and anyhow..you have a nice neat figure and if you feel good then that's important right? X


Very true Flubbsie very true ... I do the best I can, but strive to do better!

Looks like the great storm has reached Dumfries judging by the sound going on outside..............


----------



## 25434

Morning Gresh, I was just looking at news and weather, saw awful pics of gales and power cuts in Scotland. It made me think of you. Hoping you are ok. X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Gresh, I was just looking at news and weather, saw awful pics of gales and power cuts in Scotland. It made me think of you. Hoping you are ok. X


Yes been a bit wet and blowy here overnight.... shame I have to go to work as the Duvet felt nice and warm this morning


----------



## Greshie

*Sat 10th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 12 - Day One - Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*BB Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Inc DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*BB Bicep Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*BB 21's* :- 3 sets @22.4

*Notes*:- Good session this morning ... sailed through the last set of bench which proves the benefits of being fresh and rested. Sorted the preacher curls and upped the weight to compensate for the restricted range of movement even using the bench attachment. Also upped the the weight on the BB 21's quite considerably - by approx 7kg... they were quite tough !

Next workout, legs & Shoulders will be tomorrow

Very strange day here, torrential rain followed by sunny spells and quite a degree of wind!

Food shopping this morning then I might get on and tidy up one of the bedroom walls I painted before Christmas ... it's patchy in places despite two coats of emulsion

Also need to do my finances for the coming year  I need to start saving again, something that never happened last year, reckon I can do £125 to £150 per month from my income but I need to make sure it's achievable without leaving things too tight!

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## chris27

Have a lovely weekend to greshie


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Have a lovely weekend to greshie


You too


----------



## 25434

Ello Gresh, I did my finances today too. it's official...I'm broke :lol:

Currently on the sofa drinking tea, surfing and looking at different workouts etc. it was blowy today, my bin went hurtling round the garden like a tornado! I had to wedge it down with some bricks...haha...happy Saturday to ya...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Sat 10th January*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Three Day Split - Session 12 - Day One - Chest & Biceps*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *BB Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Inc DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]16.8
> 
> *Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]
> 
> *BB Bicep Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *BB 21's* :- 3 sets @22.4
> 
> *Notes*:- Good session this morning ... sailed through the last set of bench which proves the benefits of being fresh and rested. Sorted the preacher curls and upped the weight to compensate for the restricted range of movement even using the bench attachment. Also upped the the weight on the BB 21's quite considerably - by approx 7kg... they were quite tough !
> 
> Next workout, legs & Shoulders will be tomorrow
> 
> Very strange day here, torrential rain followed by sunny spells and quite a degree of wind!
> 
> Food shopping this morning then I might get on and tidy up one of the bedroom walls I painted before Christmas ... it's patchy in places despite two coats of emulsion
> 
> Also need to do my finances for the coming year  I need to start saving again, something that never happened last year, reckon I can do £125 to £150 per month from my income but I need to make sure it's achievable without leaving things too tight!
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


savings ?

the closest I come to saving, is buying stuff in the sales or on offer.


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> savings ?
> 
> the closest I come to saving, is buying stuff in the sales or on offer.


 Pardon?! What is this word "buying". :laugh: :laugh:

Morning Gershwinium.....  . Hope all is well and you're not one of those without power today? Just saw it in the Sunday news...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ello Gresh, I did my finances today too. it's official...I'm broke :lol:
> 
> Currently on the sofa drinking tea, surfing and looking at different workouts etc. it was blowy today, my bin went hurtling round the garden like a tornado! I had to wedge it down with some bricks...haha...happy Saturday to ya...





Flubs said:


> Pardon?! What is this word "buying". :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Morning Gershwinium.....  . Hope all is well and you're not one of those without power today? Just saw it in the Sunday news...x


Morning Frubbles ... no power cuts here thankfully so I'm nice and toastie indoors  wind has died down here too though the rain hasn't. My wheelie bin got blown over the other night too, and some waste cardboard I'd wedged inside had disappeared ................. which I thought a little odd !


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> savings ?
> 
> the closest I come to saving, is buying stuff in the sales or on offer.


I'm very good at buying stuff too ... so need to instill some self discipline ... have set up a regular savings account with my bank (First Direct) for £125 a month, that should give me enough leeway to have a splurge every now and again


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Morning Frubbles ... no power cuts here thankfully so I'm nice and toastie indoors  wind has died down here too though the rain hasn't. My wheelie bin got blown over the other night too, and some waste cardboard I'd wedged inside had disappeared ................. which I thought a little odd !


Blimey! That is odd that the cardboard went......I'm just off to the gym so catch up later. I'm glad you're ok though...x


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> I'm very good at buying stuff too ... so need to instill some self discipline ... have set up a regular savings account with my bank (First Direct) for £125 a month, that should give me enough leeway to have a splurge every now and again


i set up multiple accounts so i take money out as soon as it is paid, also helps to know exactly what you've got left to spend


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 11th January *

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 12 - Day Two - Legs & Shoulders*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- changed the deads to 12/10/8 rep sets, lowered the weight on the 1st set and upped on the third, otherwise everything the same as last session. Made a note to tweek the clean and press upwards next time.

Final workout will be tomorrrow morning.

Off out to lunch today so not much else planned other than swooshing the hoover around the place before I go..

Wind has dropped but still rather wet !

Thanks for reading and enjoy the day


----------



## Greshie

And while I remember .... my nice new bench!

View attachment 164142


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> And while I remember .... my nice new bench!
> 
> View attachment 164142


Phwoooaaaarrrrrrr Greshie! I'm very envious.....my mini stepper and two 5lb dumbells doesn't seem to cut it now:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

you need to police your plates though...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> you need to police your plates though...


I know Ryk ... they end up all over the place ... at some point I shall get a storage rack .........


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 12th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 12 - Day Three - Back & Triceps*

*
*

*BB Ent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the triceps by 2.5 on the 1st set and then 5kg on the remaining two sets. This is the easiest of the days and powered through so next sesssion the weights will be upped again.

Woke up to a howling gale outside which thankfully has now subsided as my next task is to go and change a wheel ont he car, I had a blow out ont he way home last night and had no intention of trying to do anything in the twilight. Later this morning I have yet another hospital appointment, no idea what for though it is a nurse led clinic so assume it will be more bloods ... then drop by kwik fit re the tyre

if I have time and the motivation may start to re-arrange the garage this afternoon (and tidy up the plates lol)

Next session due to start Thursday/Friday/Sunday

Thanks for reading and hope the week starts well for you all


----------



## 25434

Hi there Gershwin.....how'd it go at th hossie? Hope all is ok...x

And.....and....did u tidy up?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hi there Gershwin.....how'd it go at th hossie? Hope all is ok...x
> 
> And.....and....did u tidy up?


Evening Frubbles ... just more bloods ... and yes I began to re-organise the garage during the afternoon but at about half three decided I'd had enough and dozed on the sofa for a while ... erm quite a long while actually :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Evening Frubbles ... just more bloods ... and yes I began to re-organise the garage during the afternoon but at about half three decided I'd had enough and dozed on the sofa for a while ... erm quite a long while actually :laugh:


:laugh: well Gresh, if you need a kip, you need a kip and no mistake......x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 15th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 13 - Day One - Chest & Biceps*

*BB Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*BB Bicep Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*BB 21's *:- 3 sets:22.4

*Notes:*- Enjoyed this morning and really got into the zone with the assistances. Have been reading round the internet and taken a £5 a month subscription on the Training by JP site, there are some interesting articles but overall content is a little light, however I've picked up a few pointers from it as well as a couple of recipes I'm going to try. Unfortunately the training routines available to the fiver a month brigade use machines quite a bit which is no use to me, having said that some of the stuff using free weights is interesting so I shall pinch some of those over the next few sessions ......

I changed the DB press to declines and got 12 reps per set, also got 12 reps per set on the Flyes and BB Curls so next session am going to make some adjustments and up the weights. Upped the preacher curls by 2.5kg. Have started to pause at the top of each rep and trying to make sure form is spot on, one of things that's been re-infoced through my reading is it's not what you lift but the way you lift; something that can get forgotten!

Next workout will be legs and shoulders tomorrow.

Had gales overnight and it's still very windy here... not huge amounts planned today other than shopping and housework. I am also going to do some research on diet.. I need to start logging food intake again and try to start eating cleanly.

I've also got all the stuff needed to re-decorate my lounge (I had to order paint direcrtly from Crown as the shade and paint format I wanted wasn't available locally). We are supposed to have some decent weather from this weekend onwards so might schedule this for Sunday onwards... we'll see, this time of year isn't great for decorating but having got the notion to do it (basically I saw some 'must have' wallpaper for my feature wall before Christmas together with the fact my sofa etc needed replacing plus the fact I'm having the conservatory added on which I want to be a continuation of the lounge decoratively speaking ) I want to get on with it.....

Keeps me out of mischief (sadly!)

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie,

What colour are you painting? It was really blowy and rainy at mine too last night. I thought my roof was gonna come off...eeek! and driving home from the gym was awful...I really expected my car to just tip over.......scary... Have a good day lovely Gresh..xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie,
> 
> What colour are you painting? It was really blowy and rainy at mine too last night. I thought my roof was gonna come off...eeek! and driving home from the gym was awful...I really expected my car to just tip over.......scary... Have a good day lovely Gresh..xx


Looks like rain again here too ... getting very grey! The wall paper is called "Greystone Folly" and is based on a design from the V&A so the walls are going to be painted colours derived from the pattern, a dark grey on two walls and a silver colour on the fourth wall, the new upholstery is 'natural' as are two rugs I've bought, new curtains are silver and then I have gilt framed pictures, a light oak floor, mahogany furniture, and white wall units. May have to change the table lamps to gilt and contrasting shades, and then contrasting cushions for the new sofa etc. The theme will be carried into the conservatory with the same paper used on the fire wall and the silver colour on the other wall, the same flooring has been ordered, white blinds, another natural sofa and easy chair and rug, and I have a standard lamp and coffee table in the loft and an ikea glazed bookcase all of which I shall upcycle ... I'm slightly concerned there will be a lot of tones of grey throughout, but am hoping the accesories will add sufficient contrast and colour.


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Looks like rain again here too ... getting very grey! The wall paper is called "Greystone Folly" as is based on a design from the V&A so the walls are going to be painted colours derived from the pattern, a dark grey on two walls and a silver colour on the fourth wall, the new upholstery is 'natural' as are two rugs I've bought, new curtains are silver and then I have gilt framed pictures, a light oak floor, mahogany furniture, and white wall units. May have to change the table lamps to gilt and contrasting shades, and then contrasting cushions for the new sofa etc. The theme will be carried into the conservatory with the same paper used on the fire wall and the silver colour on the other wall, the same flooring has been ordered, white blinds, another natural sofa and easy chair and rug, and I have a standard lamp and coffee table in the loft and an ikea glazed bookcase all of which I shall upcycle ... I'm slightly concerned there will be a lot of tones of grey throughout, but am hoping the accesories will add sufficient contrast and colour.


Sound lovely...and I agree about the accessories. You can turn a room round with some well chosen things. I have cream in my room but I have red/gold/burnt orange colours as curtains and lamp shades etc and a real antique Persian rug which has a beautiful blue shade in it...when the sun comes in through the windows the room looks like it's filled with jewels twinkling.....I like to lay on the floor with a good glass of red, slap some classical music on and just while away some time....perfick! 

If you have a lot of grey you can use any sort of colour as a splash on that background....change it up as and when. I change mine now and again but I love the warm colours. In my bathroom I've gone for cooler theme though. Pale mint green on the walls and a white suite, and I found some floor tiles that are a mix of pale green and grey....very soothing but bright at the same time. Colour is a wonderful thing isn't it?

Anyhow, back to work....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wow I live in a different world to you two.

I have no idea.

I once bough a duvet cover from M&S and then decorated the room like it showed in the picture, getting the curtains it showed etc coss at least that way I was confident it looked ok


----------



## Rykard

just gone from sunny to black skies and heavy rain, colleagues say it's turned really cold too.. not fancying the walk later :-(


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> just gone from sunny to black skies and heavy rain, colleagues say it's turned really cold too.. not fancying the walk later :-(


Blowing a gale here again, really not pleasant


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Sound lovely...and I agree about the accessories. You can turn a room round with some well chosen things. I have cream in my room but I have red/gold/burnt orange colours as curtains and lamp shades etc and a real antique Persian rug which has a beautiful blue shade in it...when the sun comes in through the windows the room looks like it's filled with jewels twinkling.....I like to lay on the floor with a good glass of red, slap some classical music on and just while away some time....perfick!
> 
> If you have a lot of grey you can use any sort of colour as a splash on that background....change it up as and when. I change mine now and again but I love the warm colours. In my bathroom I've gone for cooler theme though. Pale mint green on the walls and a white suite, and I found some floor tiles that are a mix of pale green and grey....very soothing but bright at the same time. Colour is a wonderful thing isn't it?
> 
> Anyhow, back to work....x


took us 2 years to find the right curtains for the lounge, fluorescent pink & green leaves with a dark brown background - it looks better that it sounds..


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 16th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 13 - Day Two - Legs and Shoulders*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Clean & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
BB Upright Rows:*- [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- 3x12 @ 6.8

*Notes:*- Little bit tougher going this morning, not so much in the zone as yesterday, however made sure squats were ATG, paused at the bottom of the lunges, and kept drive through deads . Upped the clean and press by 2.5kg.

Final Workout will be Sunday. I think I shall then do a One day Compound on the Monday followed by the next Three Day Split starting next Thurs/sat/sun, alternatively I may have the Monday as a rest day and construct a light routine for the evenings after work.....

Wind has dropped and the rain has held off ... housework today !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 18th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 13 - Day Three - Back & Triceps*

*
*

*
*

*BB Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Single DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Tricep Press Downs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:-* Woke to a covering of snow this morning, though not enough to cause serious disruption, this is Scotland after all not the softie sarff of Engerland 

Upped the latter two sets of the bent over rows after the first felt really light, however form went out on the last set so next session I shall up the 1st set and leave the remainder at 45 & 50... Tricep Press down was also upped from last time. Tried to focus on form throughout the sets, pausing at the top/bottom of each rep, there is still scope for improvement on this though.

Have decided to take tomorrow as a rest day and have constructed a three day split to cover evening sessions after work, this Tues/Weds ... am off Thursday.. have noted down the sets and reps but not the weight progressions yet. These have to be realistic in terms of training when I'm a little tired.

Also stopped myself from snacking on sweets and biscuits in the afternoon at work yesterday, usually by 3pm I need a sugar fix, but by the end of the shift felt a bit headachy and tired... so need to think of a substitute ... I have a protein bar mid morning, so perhaps a banana in the afternoon may see me through... we don't get a break as such other than lunch, so anything I eat has to be on the go (almost literally at times!)

Today once I got myself showered and breakfasted I intended to repaper the feature wall in the lounge, though now I'm kinda thinking about putting it off to tomorrow, especially since I need to go out to buy wallpaper paste, the papering wont take long but the pattern is going to be fiddly to match up and I need good light, so if I prepare everything today I can crack on straight away tomrrow morning ....

Anyway thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday


----------



## 25434

Hi Gresg, happy Sunday to ga...how about an apple chopped up with p'nut butter on? I have that in a little box and I have a spork and I dip in on the quiet.

Orrrrrr.....crackers with hummus or nut butter on? Quick bite under the counter.... :tongue: haha...I made myself laff saying that...durrrrr....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hi Gresg, happy Sunday to ga...how about an apple chopped up with p'nut butter on? I have that in a little box and I have a spork and I dip in on the quiet.
> 
> Orrrrrr.....crackers with hummus or nut butter on? Quick bite under the counter.... :tongue: haha...I made myself laff saying that...durrrrr....


liking the sound of both those ideas :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hi Gresg, happy Sunday to ga...how about an apple chopped up with p'nut butter on? I have that in a little box and I have a spork and I dip in on the quiet.
> 
> Orrrrrr.....crackers with hummus or nut butter on? Quick bite under the counter.... :tongue: haha...I made myself laff saying that...durrrrr....


You don't want to bite under the counter, you'll crack your teeth on the metal bits :blink:


----------



## Greshie

Done and dusted 

Started just after 9am and finished at 12 midday... much easier to hang than I expected given the complicated repeat, and the pattern hides a multitude of sins though it doesn't hide the fact the concrete raft the bungalow sits on has tilted over the years ! But I am very pleased .... later in the week will start repainting the remaining walls to match!

View attachment 164674
View attachment 164675


----------



## 25434

oooooohhhh....dat is noice Greshie......very noice....x


----------



## BestBefore1989

If you're at a loss for something to do when you've finished.......

I'll provide food and board. :innocent:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> If you're at a loss for something to do when you've finished.......
> 
> I'll provide food and board. :innocent:


and I'll provide a soft seat for me to sit on whilst I watch you? hurrr hurrr.....:laugh: :tongue:

Morning Gershwin, stay warm today mister...x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 20th January *

*
*

*
Three Day - Full Body - Evening Routine - Workout A*

*BB Flat Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
DB Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*
BB Bent Over Row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- I culled this from the internet, but for the life of me can't remember where from. I have structured it specifically for evenings after work, and the first three workouts will be suck it and see regards weights lifted. Overall this one felt a liitle light, especially on Bench, however a lighter session every now and again is a good thing. Lunges were a bit harder but then I am on my feet all day so that's no surprise. The bent over rows felt easy and weren't much less than the weight I normally lift, the total number of reps over the three sets being 6 less than normal, so that was food for thought. The Good Mornings also felt rather easy, but looking back over my notes, in the 5/3/1 routine last year I was starting at 60kg so there is room to up these too.

I am training all major muscle groups each workout and it will be interesting to see how I feel by the end of the three days. Will also be interesting to see how I feel after work tomorrow; Tomorrow is going to be tougher at work so I expect to feel more tired when I get home.

Very cold here though the snow that was forecast has held off so far!


----------



## 25434

Hey Gresh.....nice workout there. It will be interesting to se how u go with this. I'm parked on the sofa with a cuppa tea....it dropped flippin' cold tonight down here...brrrrrrrrrrr........I think lighter sessions are good at times....although they always leave me thinking I haven't done enough...heehee....x stay warm and sleep well tonight....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Gresh.....nice workout there. It will be interesting to se how u go with this. I'm parked on the sofa with a cuppa tea....it dropped flippin' cold tonight down here...brrrrrrrrrrr........I think lighter sessions are good at times....although they always leave me thinking I haven't done enough...heehee....x stay warm and sleep well tonight....


Yes I'm the same with light routines !

And it's bl**dy cold here too !


----------



## 25434

Morning Gresh..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Gresh..x


Ev'ning Flubbles


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 21st January*

*
*

*
Three Day - Full Body - Evening Routine - B*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Military Press*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Hip Thrust*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Second evening.. and as I suspected a more tiring day at work. The squats were a dream, went completely ATG and powered back up again, really felt the movement. DB press was difficult, my left arm began to fail part the way through each set .. even at this modest weight, I shall need to down the weight next time. Lat Pulldowns were a little light so they need to be upped. The Hip Thrusts were a disaster, I started with the oly bar and managed 5 reps before the bench slid away from me and I landed on the floor, the bench is also quite high off the ground which made it awkward for me to fell comfortable, so I then swopped to the ez bar and a couple of plates, this was slightly better but I still couldn't get comfortable hanging off the bench, and then the bench slid back again... so next time I need to think of something else to do instead.

Final workout will be tomorrow morning when I'm off... then probably a three day split starting Sat/Sun/Mon... However I've had a message that the building warrant has come through for the conservatory extension and they would like to start next week, this will disrupt training in the mornings but I'll know more tomorrow when I speak to the builders...

Feeling whacked now ... think it's just going to be a chillax evening, was going to watch Wolf Hall as I studied the era at VI th form but I don't think I've got the energy to do anything else than fall asleep listening to the radio!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 22nd January*

*
*

*
Three Day - Full Body - "Evening" Routine - C*

*Bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Front Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Incline Bench*:- [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Ok not the evening, but a light routine to finish off the three days. Bent Over Rows were too light, so they will be increased next time. The front squats were hideous, the positioning of the bar felt very uncomfortable and I kept on pitching forward. Incline bench was tough, and deads ok, perhaps a little light.

I really need to go back and find the site where I got this routine from and have another look at the alternatives they suggested for some of the exercises. I will look at some training vids for the fronties as I'm sure these would be good to do if I could get technique right.

The builders are hoping to start the conservatory foundations on Monday so my plan is to have a rest day on Saturday, then do my next session Sunday/Monday/Tuesday - all days off, but Monday and Tuesday will have to be in the evening, assuming I can get into the garage that is. and it will be the usual three day split I think.

Very severe frost here this morning which scuppers me trying to do some prep work in the garden ready for next week, thankfully I've already cut back shrubs etc, but I need to lift some pieces of sandstone out of the way and I want to bag up some shingle, saturday is forecast a warmer dry day so will do that then. Today I need to crack on with redecorating the lounge, and at some point I need to go shopping!

thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie,

On the subject of hip thrusters...why don't you, if you can, jam the bench up against the wall so it doesn't slip back? orrrrr......if you can't do that, then get some cheap rubber matting and put it under the bench so it doesn't slip, orrrrr....put a bit of rubber mat under your shoulders so you don't cause it all to slip back? I do the third option when I do them, or I do them from the floor and opt out of the bench completely...I think it still works ok.

Fronties....ouch! I don't like doing these cos if I hold them with my wrists it hurts too much on my wrists and if I put the bar up on high on my chest and cross my arms it hurts my collar bone and I tend to fall either back or forward in the effort to stay upright..lol!! fail......

I do fronties without a weight, or I was told to do goblet squats. there is another one but I don't know what it's called but it works the same Ham/Glute thing. You sit down on your haunches like you are doing a poo on the ground...sorry... hold a weight close to you, then you move your bum up into the air, right up, hold, then back down again. this is supposed to fire up the glutes and hams....I do this somewhere private cos I feel like a right plonker sticking my berrludie arras in the air!! You can really feel it by the time you've finished...

Just stuff I've learned, dunno if it's all correct as I'm no expert, but just trying to help instead of my usual waffle....

Have a good day Gresh, and get that shopping done otherwise your eating will go to pot! Yes...go!  x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie,
> 
> On the subject of hip thrusters...why don't you, if you can, jam the bench up against the wall so it doesn't slip back? orrrrr......if you can't do that, then get some cheap rubber matting and put it under the bench so it doesn't slip, orrrrr....put a bit of rubber mat under your shoulders so you don't cause it all to slip back? I do the third option when I do them, or I do them from the floor and opt out of the bench completely...I think it still works ok.
> 
> Fronties....ouch! I don't like doing these cos if I hold them with my wrists it hurts too much on my wrists and if I put the bar up on high on my chest and cross my arms it hurts my collar bone and I tend to fall either back or forward in the effort to stay upright..lol!! fail......
> 
> I do fronties without a weight, or I was told to do goblet squats. there is another one but I don't know what it's called but it works the same Ham/Glute thing. You sit down on your haunches like you are doing a poo on the ground...sorry... hold a weight close to you, then you move your bum up into the air, right up, hold, then back down again. this is supposed to fire up the glutes and hams....I do this somewhere private cos I feel like a right plonker sticking my berrludie arras in the air!! You can really feel it by the time you've finished...
> 
> Just stuff I've learned, dunno if it's all correct as I'm no expert, but just trying to help instead of my usual waffle....
> 
> Have a good day Gresh, and get that shopping done otherwise your eating will go to pot! Yes...go!  x


Might try the poo squats or goblet squats as an alternative ... had the same issues as you with the bar digging in ti my collarbone on the fronties...


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Might try the poo squats or goblet squats as an alternative ... had the same issues as you with the bar digging in ti my collarbone on the fronties...


I just thought of the other thing I was told when I do the poo squats...when you raise your bum in the air, you have to make sure you keep your elbows jammed into the sides of your knees on the inside, so it's just your bum and legs doing the moving...I'll just go and try to find a video of this for you.....wonder what will come up on the internet if I put in "poo squats".... hahahaa......x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I just thought of the other thing I was told when I do the poo squats...when you raise your bum in the air, you have to make sure you keep your elbows jammed into the sides of your knees on the inside, so it's just your bum and legs doing the moving...I'll just go and try to find a video of this for you.....wonder what will come up on the internet if I put in "poo squats".... hahahaa......x


Im not sure I am understanding the poo squat, can you do us a video please Flubs


----------



## 25434

Here is a vid Greshie. it's called the Frog squat. In this vid the bloke doesn't put his butt up as high as I do, but it's a good example. I go higher cos I can feel the stretch in my hams. I think there are better videos than this but I couldn't find the one I was looking for. x

Frog Squats.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Here is a vid Greshie. it's called the Frog squat. In this vid the bloke doesn't put his butt up as high as I do, but it's a good example. I go higher cos I can feel the stretch in my hams. I think there are better videos than this but I couldn't find the one I was looking for. x
> 
> Frog Squats.wmv - YouTube


Thanks Flubs this looks a goer instead of the fronties ... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

have you tried Zercher squats Ian?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> have you tried Zercher squats Ian?


They look even worse than Fronties lol


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 25th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 14 - Day 1 - Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*BB Bench Press*:- [email protected] 1x10'60 [email protected]

*Dec DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat DB Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*BB 21's:-* 3 [email protected]

*Notes*:- woke up to a dreich morning and not firing on all cylinders, last set of bench felt heavy which is a bit disappointing as I was hoping to up these soon. Made a note to up the declines next time. Changed the format of the flyes to 12/10/8 lowering the weight on the 1st set and upping on the last. Upped the first set of the EZ curls. The last set of the 21's was a real struggle biceps felt a little fried by then. Pausing at the top of each rep on all the exercises was a bit hit and miss, but when I did, could feel the benefits. Also need to get the same intensity of outcome into the other body parts as I get with the biceps.

Next session will be sometime tomorrow late afternoon / early evening depending when the builders leave ...

Today I need to clear a path through the garage and move some pots etc in the garden to give the builders a clear start...

Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 26th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 14 - Day Two - Legs and Shoulders*

*
*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*leg Extensions* [email protected]

*DB lunges*:- [email protected]

*BB Clean & Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Added leg extensions and redcuced lunges, otherwise everything kept the same as last session. A bit heavy going in places. If I keep the leg extensions in, I shall increment the sets 12/10/8. Clean and Press seems to be more fluent on the last set.

This part of the session needs reviewing as it takes a lot of energy for seemingly little results

I now have a large hole in the garden and a big heap of very sandy soil .... they had to go deeper than normal before hitting solid sublayer ...

View attachment 165019
View attachment 165020
View attachment 165021
View attachment 165022


Tomorrow the building control officer comes to check the foundations are deep enough then the concrete can be poured ............. fingers crossed!


----------



## 25434

Phew Gresh! Hope all goes well tomorra...think how utterly lovely ut will be when all this is done and the sun ish shining and you're sat in there with your glass of wine and the crossword.....lovely....xx


----------



## Greshie

Spent the evening checking out the fiver a month members area on the Trained by JP web site and think I've found a new 3 way split which has a separate legs day and loads of new exercises, some of which I've never heard of :laugh:... have had to replace some of the machine based stuff with free weight alternatives but have decided I will give it a go for 12 weeks or so... It's going to be quite tough I think as it will require training after work on some days ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

learning new exercises is great, you'll have fun


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

There's nothing like mixing it up once in a while. Enjoy!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 27th January*

*
*

*
Three Day Split - Session 14 - Day 3 - Back & Triceps*

*
*

*BB Bent over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Single DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Tricep Press Down*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- The last workout and session of this routine before my new adventure. Worked through everything reasonably well though the Tricep Pulldowns caused a bit of a bother for some reason.

Very little progress with the hole today as we were waiting for the Building Control officer to come and pass the hole as suitable to pour concrete into ... he cam just after 3pm by which time it was too late to do any pouring ...

And another piece of news, the Manager at the shop has resigned, no great surprise though I wish she'd left it another month to get the building work out of the way and to allow me to get into the new routine.... she has given two weeks notice whch will mean me probably having to work full time for a month or sp before the new manager starts

Anyway new session due to start Thurs/Fri... working Saturday so will see hiow I feel whether to do the 3rd session in the evening or leave it til sunday... I'm supposed to do three days in a row (Session A) , then a rest day, then three day session B, rest day, then back to A again.... but there is some flexibility for recovery...

Anyway working tomorrow and should come home to a concreted hole ... fingers crossed!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 29th January*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 1 - Rotation 1*

*
*

* Day 1 Chest & Back*

*Incline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB Press:-* [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*BB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Seated Row*:[email protected]

*Deadlifts* :- [email protected]

*Abs lol*:- 1x20

*Notes*:- First day of JP's 3 way split and very much suck it and see. the idea is to go to failure on each set between 8-10 reps and for the most part just one set per exercise. This didn't quite work first time round.

*The Incline bench* got wobbly by the 10th rep so this will be upped next time.

*The Flat press* was upped to 67.5 and I managed 12 reps before getting wobbly so this is going to be upped to 70kg next time which = my previous PB.

*The pullovers* were a hoot. I started with a very light set to work out what I was doing and then decided to go for 16.8 ... got myself into position, lifted the db over my head and nearly did a reverse somersault over the bench into the cat litter tray.. so I decided to lower the weight to a more manageble 11.8 which was still on the light side, next time I shall have to find something between the two weights.

*The Lat Pulldowns* were the heaviest I've ever done, though it still wasn't an absolute fail.

*Same with the BB rows*, heviest I've ever lifted and still not a fail although I think form went out slightly on these.

*Narrow grip seated* row was a suck it see and again did 12 reps reasonably easily, so that needs to be upped.

*Deads* were the only exercise where I really struggled towards the end, the pauses between reps got longer so I'm going to up to 105 next time and see what happens.

*Abs* were laughable.. they need to be revisted.

To be honest I was slightly surprised at the weights I could lift straight off in a single set. Mind you I've not done very much all day, trained mid afternoon an hour after lunch and that together with my pre work-out fix meant I had plenty of fuel in the tank. It will be interesting to compare this with a session after work...

Next session is legs tomorrow at some point.

Work on conservatory has ground to a halt ... the hole has been filled with concrete to the required depth but the weather has stopped play for the time being ... i reckon now we are 1.5 days behind .. and the surveyor can't take the final measurements for the superstructure until the foundations are above ground .. so that will be next week before he can come back ... so I'm anticipating everything will be a week behind ... the company doing the work were hoping for a mid Feb finish for the structure ... I reckon it'll be nearer the end of the month now!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 30th January*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 1 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day Two - Legs*

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Back Squat*:- [email protected]

*Calves:*- [email protected]

*Lunges:*- 2x10 (each leg) @ 30.6

*Glute Kickback*:- 1x10 each butt

*DB Bulgarian Split Squats*:- [email protected] (each leg) 30.6

*Frog Squats*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This is the session I've had to tweek the most as I don't have facilities for leg presses or ham string curls. This routine certainly felt better than the last legs session but still nowhere near failure, although again everything is a bit suck it and see first time round.

*Increased the leg extensions* by 5kg on the second set and still got through 10 reps without too much trouble, will increase next time.

*I set the safety rails a notch too high on the squats* (remember what happened last time I failed on squats ? !!) and therefore hit the bar before going to max depth.

*Heaviest I've ever gone on calf raises* but was easy,I stood on a plate doing these rather than the step, but I think the step gives me more range of movement, so will do the step next time.

*Not quite sure of the purpose of the Glute Kickbacks* except they give me a break from DB work

*Bulgarian split squats*:- I used to do these as body weight and found them hard work. Today a short set at 30.6 was relatively little effort. I'm going to see if I can use the barbell with these so I can get heavier.

*Put in the Frog Squats* at 10kg, I could feel some impact but not enough reps. so next time I shall up to two sets.

I think this could be a good legs session with some more tweeking. I'm going to add another set to Squats (in fact reading JP's session again now I see he has two sets for squats, something I didn't notice when originally reading throughand compiling my variation) He also has 6 sets x 4 of normal hamstring curls which I had to omit - although I shall be able to do the lying hamstrings in Rotation2- so my thoughts are to do 6x4 on the Bulgarians in this rotation...

The final workout in Rotation1 will either be tomorrow night after work or on Sunday. I'm hoping I'll have the energy for tomorrow, thus having Sunday off.

Lovely sunny day here, building work should resume on Monday although the forecast next week isn't great. I need to desnow the car and pop to Tesco's for a few bits and pieces, then it'll be chillaxing with the crossword this afternoon.... I've also costed the remainder of the items for the conservatory such as the laying of the floor and of the work to the garden ... it's surprising how a few things can add up to a couple of grand without blinking and that's with me scaling back on some of my ideas and doing some of the work myself. and also after hunting around for 'deals' on the internet for conservaory blinds, decking for the garden etc. At least though I now have a plan of how the garden will look ... later today I am going to put on my wellies, go out and start measuring spaces to make a scale plan....

Anyway thnaks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Glute kickbacks are to make your bum go round and lift it a bit, and also work the glute ham tie in......well, that's what I read on the internet....I do these on my leg/bum day, different variations to get all the bits of my bum.....difficult to say what my bum looks like at the moment, I can feel the solid stuff underneath but there's a good amount of blub on top....heehee....theres a nice image for you on a Friday....:no: :laugh:

Have a good weekend Gresh...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Glute kickbacks are to make your bum go round and lift it a bit, and also work the glute ham tie in......well, that's what I read on the internet....I do these on my leg/bum day, different variations to get all the bits of my bum.....difficult to say what my bum looks like at the moment, I can feel the solid stuff underneath but there's a good amount of blub on top....heehee....theres a nice image for you on a Friday....:no: :laugh:
> 
> Have a good weekend Gresh...x


Ah not sure I need mine lifting or rounding... but the ham tie in sounds a reason to do 'em

Cheers Flubbles


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Glute kickbacks are to make your bum go round and lift it a bit, and also work the glute ham tie in......well, that's what I read on the internet....I do these on my leg/bum day, different variations to get all the bits of my bum.....difficult to say what my bum looks like at the moment, I can feel the solid stuff underneath but there's a good amount of blub on top....heehee....theres a nice image for you on a Friday....:no: :laugh:
> 
> Have a good weekend Gresh...x


ok that put me off my keying <trying to get that image out of my head and concentrate>


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> ok that put me off my keying <trying to get that image out of my head and concentrate>



View attachment 165215


Yup! It's mine..... :lol: :lol: :blush:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> View attachment 165215
> 
> 
> Yup! It's mine..... :lol: :lol: :blush:


keyboard now needs wiping ......


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> keyboard now needs wiping ......


Oh dear...did you spill your tea? :sneaky2: :laugh:

Sorry Greshie....I did a bit of Friday fun in your journal...soz my luv.....x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oh dear...did you spill your tea? :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> Sorry Greshie....I did a bit of Friday fun in your journal...soz my luv.....x


wasn't expecting that, looks from here though :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 31st January*

*
*

*
Three Way Split - Rotation 1 - Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*
*

*Concentration curls:*- [email protected]

*Ez Curls*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Skull Crushers*:- [email protected]

*Side Laterals*:- [email protected]

Bent Over DB Laterals:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This is actually a good routine to do after work as it doesn't involve any big compound lifts or anything to do with legs ( I am on my feet most of the day at work running around or sorting/tagging/pricing etc - anybody who thinks charity shop work is a doddle needs to think again, it's darned hard work!)

Some nice new exercises to get my teeth into tonight 

*Concentration Curls*:- new to me and felt quite heavy but without any corresponding reaction from my biceps, so I might add a lower "warm up" set to these next time.

*ez curls*:- should ahve been 8-10 reps but carried on to 15 at which point I began to fail... so these need upping

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- preferred these to the pulldowns though I was way over optimistic on the initial weight, however next time I will up a little.

*Skull Crushers*:- the joy of the evening ! I had checked a bodybuilding.com video and seen the chap lie back on the bench arch his back, reach behind him and pick up the ez bar ..... so I laid on the bench,arched my back, reached behind me... and flailed around like someone doing a bad back stroke as I tried to find the bar... epic fail! the bloke in the vid must have been extremely tall, with very long arms and on a low bench ! Anyway I need to up the weight on these too.

*Side Laterals*:- [email protected] ... I could probably up these a smidgeon, though I know from previous experience up too much and form goes to pot.

*Bent over DB rear laterals*:- same as the side ... will up a smidgeon

*Alternate DB Press*:- tThis is an alternative exercise to Face Pulls which I've not got the means to do. The reps got progressively harder, especially with the left arm - no surprise there!... the 10th rep was almost a fail.

*Preacher Curls* :- Upped by 2.5 to 30kg and still quite easy so these will be upped next time.

Having now completed rotation A, I think this split has got potential, however because the most of the exercises are just one set of 8-10 reps I need to up the intensity (ie weight) to tire the muscle, and of course form is important ... pausing at the top of reps etc.. The difference between this and the old routine is I was running out of energy on the last sets before my muscles were tiring, where as with this, if done correctly, it should be the reverse.

Tomorrow is going to be a rest day, then roation 2 starts Mon/Tues/Weds - Weds being after work again. The builders should be back on Monday so the first two sessions will probably be late afternoon.

Bath, dinner, then vegetate tonight I think!

Thanks for reading and hope your weekends are going well


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL with skull crushers I load the bar and hold it as I sit on the bench. I rest the bar across the top of my thighs as I lie back and find the right position on the bench, then just drag it up your body a bit and press it in the air to the starting position of the skull crushers


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL with skull crushers I load the bar and hold it as I sit on the bench. I rest the bar across the top of my thighs as I lie back and find the right position on the bench, then just drag it up your body a bit and press it in the air to the starting position of the skull crushers


That's what I ended up doing !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 2nd Feb*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Rotation 2*

*
*

*Day 1 - Chest & Back*

*Lat Pulldowns:-* [email protected] (warm up) [email protected]

*Decline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB Press:*- [email protected]

*Undergrip BB Row*:- [email protected] (trrial) [email protected]

*DB Flyes:*- [email protected]

*
Bent Over DB Row:*- [email protected]

*Calves:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Given I'm writing this up now indicates another day and it's too cold for the builders to continue with the groundworks ... -3 here at the moment ... very frustrating for eveyone!

This was a better session intensity wise although still some adjustments required

*Lat Pulldowns* Did a warm up set at 40 then went for broke at 52.5, but these were a struggle and form wasn't good, perhaps the warm up set should have had a few more reps.

*Decline BB Press*:- I did a trial run with the oly bar to check the safety bars were at the correct height then picked on 50kg to see how I got on. Was going to go to failure but got panicky that the safety bars were too low and stopped when it started getting wobbly at no 14 .. the mind playing tricks I think... anyway the set was supposed to be 8-10 reps so was lifting too light anyway.

*Pullovers*:- Upped from last session and better balance this time... managed 2 sets of ten without too much difficulty so there is room to up a little I think

*Flat BB Press*:- went straight in at 70kg which matches the heaviest I've ever lifted and got out 9 reps before getting wobbly, I think could have squeezed out another couple of reps so a little disappointed I didn't but at the same time pleased at the 9 reps.

*Undergrip BB row*:- Did a light 'warm up' set to check form etc then went in at 55kg for 10 reps... form was not good because I didn't squeeze at the top of each rep, these will take a little getting used to.

*DB Flyes*:- These were too light ... did the required 15-20 reps without noticing any increase in effort as the reps counted up.

*Bent Over DB row*:- did 20 reps instead of the required 8-10, not quite sure why the routine suggests DB instead of BB for these, think I may go to BB next time.

*Calves*:- why these are included in chest and back day I've no idea, but using the step and increased weight made a difference, I think the weight could increase a little next time.

Tomorrow at some point is legs day, and on the face of it this looks a little light, though there are 4 new exercises to get my teeth into, and I'm going to have to google rest pause leg extensions !

Not much planned today, am waiting for a parcel to be collected by Myhermes, then need to go and get some cassh to pay my handyman for some work he did for me a couple of weeks ago and I forgot about ( I can blame the weather for not being able to get out lol) ... crossword and house work...


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 3rd February*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Rotation2 - Day 2 - Legs*

*
*

*Leg Extensions rest pause:* 25 reps @ 42.5 12/7/4

*Hack squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Hamstring Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hip Circles*:- 25 reps

*Goodmornings*;- [email protected]

*Bottoms up*:- 1x20

*Notes*:- Another morning write up means the builders aren't here, it dropped to -8 last night and has now crept up to a heady -2 as I type this.

I am relatively pleased with this session although further adjustments are required.

*Leg extensions*:- googled rest pause sets last night. I didn't get to failure even though I added 10kg to the weight. They did get tougher towards the end.

*BB Hack Squats*:- I need to check technique on these, didn't feel comfortable the bar kept whacking the back of my legs as I drove up! but I think they will be a good exercise to do.

*Lying Hamstring Curl*:- Very effective but difficult to get into a comfortable position on the bench and this affected performance, so these will improve with practice.

*Hip Circles:*- got a high rating on bodybuilding.com as an alternative to abductors which I've not the facilities to do, but I found them totally pointless so will have to revisit.

*Good mornings*:- these were substituted instead of Hyper Extensions, after 15 reps @ 70 was running out of steam so gave in, was very near failure on these so will up the weight next time and fail sooner!

*Bottoms Up*:- No @Flubs this is not what you say as you raise your glass on a Friday night, but an ABS exercise. Have to say it was a great deal simpler to do than it looked and certainly hit the spot ... next time will do the required 3x10 rep sets.

Lovely sunny day if rather chilly. I've agreed to pick up a large donation from someone who hasn't got a car and drop it off to the shop later this morning and then I need to drop by a jewellers to see if they are going to buy an omega seafarer watch that came in a donation, we put it in for valuation and they have contacted a firm on London who buys omega. The watch is in poor condition but is 18ct gold so even if they don'rt want it we should get a bit for scrap.

Working tomorrow so the final session is due tomorrow evening as long as I have the energy....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff mate:thumbup1:

You'll get there with this routine. It's all about experimentation.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Good stuff mate:thumbup1:
> 
> You'll get there with this routine. It's all about experimentation.


Cheers Ming  am feeling very positive about this routine once I've ironed out the glitches !


----------



## 25434

I looked up the abs thing.....and cos I'm fab....  ...I'm going to have a go myself....should be interesting....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I looked up the abs thing.....and cos I'm fab....  ...I'm going to have a go myself....should be interesting....x


Just don't do them near your telly, front window, sofa, or any sharp object


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Just don't do them near your telly, front window, sofa, or any sharp object


cruel, funny but cruel

and sound advice :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 4th February*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Rotation 2 - Day 3 *

*
*

*
Shoulders and Arms*

*Ez Bar Bicep Curl*:- [email protected]

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected] (ea)

*Ez Bar Skull Crushers*:- [email protected]

*Seated DB side raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying Rear Delt Raise*:- 6x4'6.8

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over Cable rear delts*:- 1x15 @20 ea

*Notes*:- Last workout in Rotation2 and straight after work too ! Was good overall !

*Ez Bar biceps*:- Felt light to begin but by the end were getting tough which is the aim, although I didn't quite fail.

*DB Floor Press*:- I must get an exercise mat, lying on the garage floor is no fun. These felt weird and I'm not sure I got form right, so need to check.

*Skull Crushers*:- Still too light even upping by 5kg ... did 20 reps before giving in.

*Seated DB Raise*:- Hit the spot very nicely on 6.8

*Lying rear Delt Raises*:- perhaps go slightly heavier

*Clean & Press*:- These were in place of Reverse Pec Deck, 40kg is the heaviest I've ever lifted, and by the end of it was panting like I'd just run a marathon.

*Bent over Cable delts*:- Got to be hard going half way through each set of reps, will check form though.

So one session comprising two rotations over seven days, by restricting each exercise to one or two sets, or several sets of small reps I've surprised myself at the weights I've been able to move, such as being able to whack out 9 reps @ 70kg on bench, and 15 reps @70 on the Good mornings. Squats and deads are still below my previous max but just about everything else other than anything to do with side laterals is up.

Next session will begin on Friday after work and then continue sat/sun. Focus will be on increasing weight where necessary and also trying to engage the muscles correctly, I still have a habit on some sets of not pausing at the top of the lift or squeezing the muscles being engaged.

The current manager at the shop leaves next Wednesday, which means I shall be working full time for a period whilst a new manager is recruited. So this weekend I need to sit down an prepare some sort of diet sheet of lunches I can take to work that don't require too much prep once I'm there and also stuff I can eat on the hoof during the rest of the day... I get an hour for lunch but any other breaks are sporadic at best, or non existant... generally speaking we never stop as there is always so much to get done. At the moment I tend to stuff myself on my days off, then at work have a protein bar with coffee at 11, buy a sandwich for lunch, then have a banana mid afternoon, but it's not really enough.

Gonna have a bath then get something to eat... tomorrow is a rest day, should be warmer so am hoping my builders will re-appear. Also a new sofa is being delivered so I need to make room for that.. the old sofa is destined for the conservatoryand as I'm not gatting rid it's all going to be a bit 'cosy' in the lounge for several weeks!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evening


----------



## 25434

Oh boy Gershwin, you've got a lot going on at the moment. I remember you saying a while back "nice little job at......" And you're running all over the place. You have to eat better Gresh, especially if you're so busy.....it's important so you're not falling down with exhaustion by the end of the day. Xx. I'm sure you know already......I'm just gently reminding you.


----------



## 25434

Ps. My stomach doesn't half get in the way of that ab move....  and I'm doing rather more rolling about like a weeble than actual bottoms up at the moment...:laugh: I will persevere though.....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 6th February*

*
*

*
Three Way Split - Session 2 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest andf Back*

*
*

*Incline BB press*:- 1x6 [email protected]

*Flat BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Overgrip BB row*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Narrow Grip seated Row*:- [email protected]

*Deadlifts*:- [email protected]

*Bottoms up *:- 3x8

*Notes*:- Day at work took it's toll tonight and everything was a bit of a struggle, possibly because we had a delivery of 200 bags of raw stock late this afternoon.

*Incline Press*:- disappointing managed 6+1 reps at 67.5 and that was a struggle

*Flat Press*:- Just managed the 10 reps .. pleased I can do 70kg in these

*Pullovers*:- were fine at 14.3 ... have made a note to up by a wafer

*Lat Pulldowns*:- 52.5 was too heavy, yet last time 50 was a breeze

*BB Row*s:- again too heavy, yet last time I was able to do 10 @50 without blinking

*Seated Rows*:- OK I upped by 10kg which was slightly optimistic .. will down to 45 kg I think

*Deads*:- Realiased there was no way I would have the energy to lift my target of 105 so lowered the weight to 90 and these were ok

*Bums up*:- Fine

I think this session shows I need to be realistic in what I can achieve after work, its a fine line between working the muscles to maximum effort and just relapsing to bad form, and given from next Wednesday onwards most sessions will be after work for the while, I need to be more modest with some of the weights I can lift.

Tomorrow is legs day so hopefully a good night's rest and a lie in will see me bright and full of energy in the morning.

At least some things went in my favour today, the builders have resumed the groundworks for the conservatory and the final dimensions for the superstructure have been agreed. At work because it's going to be difficult for me to take lieu days for a while three days originally owed in lieu will be paid as overtime.... We may also have resolved an ongoing volunteer (or rather lack of suitable volunteers) issue....

Bath, dinner and then vegetate !

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings !


----------



## 25434

For you on a Friday.......x

Barcelona (Live) - Freddie Mercury & Montserrat CaballÃ© - 1988 - YouTube


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 7th Feb*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 2 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Back Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Glute Kickback*:- 2x8

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bulg split Squats*:-1x6 ea leg

*frog Squats*:- [email protected]

*Notes*: Woke up with tendonitis in my left hand, but it eased off with some manipulation and movement - wondering if it was a result of last night's too heavy session or the bag delivery at work.

Went out and bought an exercise mat as well as some weight lifting gloves and some other stuff the other day (thankyou TK Max), nearly bought some resistance bands as well, but decided I had already spent too much!

More revisions are required I think. I might move the frog squats to the start of the routine as they don't seem to do very much but might be a good warm up.

*Leg Extensions*:- The second set was progressively harder but not to failure

*Back Squat*:- I have to face reality here and accept I will never knowingly go to failure on these without having a spotter, so the best I can do is work muscles and squat as deep as possible and this I largely achieved, the weight lifted will depend on how I feel on the day, hence this morning they were lower than last session.

*Glute Kickbacks*:- used the mat for the first time... These seem a little pointless but provide a breather in the middle of the routine.

*Calves*:- This rotation has one fewer sets than rotation 2 , so either I need to up the weight here or increase the number of sets.

*Lunges*:- fine

*Splits*:- Lost balance on the sixth rep on both legs. I think I might do a second set next time...

*Frogs*:- A good warm up possibly but otherwise didn't hit any spots

I have this sneaky suspicion... this routine is designed for 'intermediates' and I'm beginning to wonder if, despite the comparative baby weights I lift, whether in fact I should be looking at Advanced routines. Possibly because this is a different approach to the progressive load of 5/3/1 5x5 etc that I'm used to, requiring greater intensity on one or two short sets. Remember the days I used to do a final set of squats @ 1x20 !

However I shall continue with it, keep an open mind and critically appraise performance and tweek things as I go along and try to build something which is good for me. I do like the increase in isolation exercises, and the compound lifts are more evenly spread through the rotations which is better, also I'm not running out of energy before I run out of strength to do the lifts which was the problem I had with the last routine I was doing.

Rather a murky start to the day, off out this afternoon but otherwise not a lot planned. I intend to make the most of these next four days off before Wednesday comes and I have to start working full time until a new manager is appointed.

Final session of Rotation 1 will be tomorrow morning.

Thanks for reading and hope you all have good starts to the weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 7th Feb*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Three Way Training Split - Session 2 - Rotation 1*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Legs*
> 
> *Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Back Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Glute Kickback*:- 2x8
> 
> *Calves*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Lunges*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Bulg split Squats*:-1x6 ea leg
> 
> *frog Squats*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*: Woke up with tendonitis in my left hand, but it eased off with some manipulation and movement - wondering if it was a result of last night's too heavy session or the bag delivery at work.
> 
> Went out and bought an exercise mat as well as some weight lifting gloves and some other stuff the other day (thankyou TK Max), nearly bought some resistance bands as well, but decided I had already spent too much!
> 
> More revisions are required I think. I might move the frog squats to the start of the routine as they don't seem to do very much but might be a good warm up.
> 
> *Leg Extensions*:- The second set was progressively harder but not to failure
> 
> *Back Squat*:- I have to face reality here and accept I will never knowingly go to failure on these without having a spotter, so the best I can do is work muscles and squat as deep as possible and this I largely achieved, the weight lifted will depend on how I feel on the day, hence this morning they were lower than last session.
> 
> *Glute Kickbacks*:- used the mat for the first time... These seem a little pointless but provide a breather in the middle of the routine.
> 
> *Calves*:- This rotation has one fewer sets than rotation 2 , so either I need to up the weight here or increase the number of sets.
> 
> *Lunges*:- fine
> 
> *Splits*:- Lost balance on the sixth rep on both legs. I think I might do a second set next time...
> 
> *Frogs*:- A good warm up possibly but otherwise didn't hit any spots
> 
> I have this sneaky suspicion... this routine is designed for 'intermediates' and I'm beginning to wonder if, despite the comparative baby weights I lift, whether in fact I should be looking at Advanced routines. Possibly because this is a different approach to the progressive load of 5/3/1 5x5 etc that I'm used to, requiring greater intensity on one or two short sets. Remember the days I used to do a final set of squats @ 1x20 !
> 
> However I shall continue with it, keep an open mind and critically appraise performance and tweek things as I go along and try to build something which is good for me. I do like the increase in isolation exercises, and the compound lifts are more evenly spread through the rotations which is better, also I*'m not running out of energy before I run out of strength to do the lifts which was the problem I had with the last routine *I was doing.
> 
> Rather a murky start to the day, off out this afternoon but otherwise not a lot planned. I intend to make the most of these next four days off before Wednesday comes and I have to start working full time until a new manager is appointed.
> 
> Final session of Rotation 1 will be tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks for reading and hope you all have good starts to the weekend


Thats the problem I have been having of late, and I would not worry about maxing your squats mate in fact what your doing, training to perceived effort rather than to a fixed weight on the bar is, as I understand it, a well used approach in power lifting training.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats the problem I have been having of late, and I would not worry about maxing your squats mate in fact what your doing, training to perceived effort rather than to a fixed weight on the bar is, as I understand it, a well used approach in power lifting training.


I also think it's an age thing, I'll be 58 in September and whilst I'm fitter and stronger than the majority of my contemporaries I certainly don't have anywhere near the reserves of energy I used to have even in my 40's... so training to max effort on the day is probably the way forward...


----------



## Greshie

And some progress at last on the conservatory after a week of bad weather ... foundations almost to floor level

View attachment 165707


----------



## Greshie

*Three Way Training Split - Session 2 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*Concentration Curls* :- [email protected]

*Ez Curl*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Skull Crusher*:-- [email protected]

*Side Laterals*:- 1x1[email protected]

*Bent over BB rear Lats*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB press*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- The best workout of this rotation. which is a little galling as I'd much rather the legs session yesterday being the best but hey ho.... If I wasn't out in the afternoon I may have left legs until then...perhaps it was too soon after the too heavy session the previous evening.

*BB Curl*:- just managed 10 reps @ 29.9

*Triceps*:- was only supposed to do 10 but got to 20 , so these need to go heavier

*Skull Crushers*:- Again 20 reps instead of 10 ... so too light, though it took a while to get comfortable on the EZ bar, I think bext time I shall use the BB.

*Side lats*:- were just right

*Rear Lats* :- I couldn't really feel anything on these but range of movement was not good compared to the side lats.

*Alt DB press*:- did 15 rather than the suggested 8-10, funny one this, couldn't feel these doing anything but form started to go out at the end ... left arm going numb and failing as per usual.

We've had freezing fog all weekend so far, it's supposed to lift this morning but no sign yet... Today I shall sort out the menu for lucnches and snacks at work, and then use tomorrow and Tuesday to buy and prep the stuff... at the moment all I have is a recipe for protein flapjacks which isn't going to get me very far!

Rest day tomorrow then Rotation2 starts sometime on Tuesday... depending if the builders can continue with the ground works......................

Thanks for reading and hope you all have a good Sunday


----------



## 25434

Morning Gresh, just swooshing in to wish you well for the week.x


----------



## Greshie

Today I went to Tesco's and bought Cottage Cheese ...... FFS I needed therapy after putting that in my trolley

I then went round and found some Coconut Oil... at which point I needed to sit down and recover from the price...

This healthy eating lark had better work !


----------



## Greshie

And further progress today ... 

View attachment 165795


----------



## 25434

How exciting Gresh....bricks!!! Whoot whoot......won't be long now........ 

You bought cottage cheese? Bleuurrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh......I try it now and again but omigawwwwwddddd I can't stand it.......

How much did you pay fir the coconut oil gresh? You can get it for a good price online.......I get mine from a back street health shop and get quite a bug jar for about £7. Lasts for ages and I cook with it, spread it like butter, stick it in my hair, use it as a moisturiser...it's brilliant....and yummy....xx. Gotta go, nearly time for my 9 o clock cuppa......  . Sleep well Gershie...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> How exciting Gresh....bricks!!! Whoot whoot......won't be long now........
> 
> You bought cottage cheese? Bleuurrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh......I try it now and again but omigawwwwwddddd I can't stand it.......
> 
> How much did you pay fir the coconut oil gresh? You can get it for a good price online.......I get mine from a back street health shop and get quite a bug jar for about £7. Lasts for ages and I cook with it, spread it like butter, stick it in my hair, use it as a moisturiser...it's brilliant....and yummy....xx. Gotta go, nearly time for my 9 o clock cuppa......  . Sleep well Gershie...x


£5.99 for not a very big jar, though I doubt I shall be using it as moisturiser or putting it my hair ....  :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

This morning's effort just before it went in to the oven:-

View attachment 165842


Protein Flapjacks

I copied and pasted the ingredients then forgot to keep a link to the original recipe and now can't find it, so I've no idea what the macros are, but the mix contains rolled oats, peanut butter, coconut oil, mashed banana, whey, chopped nuts, and raisins.... 

I melted the cocnut oil before adding it to the mix, scraping every last drop from the side of the pan as there must several pence worth of the stuff clinging there!

Baking over, housework now, and then haircut !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 10th February*

*
*

*
Three Way Split - Session 2 - Rotation 2 - Day 1*

*
*

*
Chest & Back*

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Decline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Undergrip BB row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent over Rows*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Trained very late in the afternoon as I've been waiting in all day for a parcel to be collected, then had to go and get my hair cut ...

*Lats*:- Just managed the 10 on 52.5 ... I've pencilled in a warm up set for the next rotation2

*Decline Press*:- Much better this week as the bars were set correctly, managed 12 reps on 60 so will up next time

*Pullovers*:- getting the hang of these now so upped the second set

*Flat Press*:- 10 reps at 70 just... but forgot to pause at the bottom of some of the reps. Not long before I up the weight and have a new PB!

*Undergrip row*:- Hate 'em, I can't get much range of movement, I shall have to check form and possibly lower the weight.

*DB Flyes*:- need upping again

*Bent over row*:- Weight needs upping a little

*Calves*:- got to the late 20's and started to lose balance and slide off the step ... gave up at 30... I think I may up these next time

This is the last session on a day off until Sunday and then possibly for the forseeable future, I'm going tp try to get cover for the shop for one day during each week, but since this has to come from Glasgow or Ayr, it may be difficult to arrange. The closing date for the Manger's position was last Friday so I'm hoping there will be some interviews tomorrow, otherwise we shall have to re-advertise ... At least the pay is good for charity retail so we may get some decent candidates.

Thus most of the sessions in the immeditate future will be after work unless it's a Sunday, starting with legs tomorrow evening :w00t: I'm a little apprehensive about energy levels affecting performance but I shall take each session as it comes and adjust weights etc as I go.

House mostly cleaned, washing done, and there has been further progress with the groundworks... which should be completed by Friday ....

View attachment 165872


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 11th Feb*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session2 - Rotation2 - Day 2*

*
*

*
Legs*

*
**Leg Ex rest pause* :- 12/7/4 @ 45

*Hack Squats*:- [email protected]

*Lying Ham Curls*:- [email protected]

*Windmills*:- 1x15 ea leg

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Bottomsup*:- 3x10

*Notes:*- Better session than I expected, was struggling by the end of the Leg extensions, Hacks felt easier though I misread my notes and omitted a second set . The hamstring curls are effective but I'm not comfortable, the padded bars dig into my quads. Not sure the windmills are any more effective than Hip Circles but at least it provides a breather in the routine. kept to 70kg on the good mornings but will up next time, gave up after 15 reps. The Bumms up were a nice end.

Cross about the second set of Hacks, but otherwise more energy than I expected. Last element of this rotation will be tomrrow evening.

Good news is three people were interviewed today and two impressed, job offer given to one this afternoon and just waiting to hear back, so with any luck someone might be in place quite quickly. In the meantime I've got carte blanch to move things around ... so that's going to keep me occupied for a while 

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## Greshie

*Three Way Training Split - Session 2 - Rotation2*

*
*

*
Day 3 - Shoulders and Arms*

*Ez Bar Bicep Curl *:- [email protected]

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*Ez Bar Skull Crushers*:- [email protected]

*Seated DB Side Raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying Rear Delts*:- [email protected]

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over Cable Rear dealts*:- [email protected] each

*Notes*:- Been a busy but productive day at work, got home feeling a little tired but after some Rocket Fuel, banana and oats I dragged yself into the gym and had quite a decent workout. Just managed the bicep curls. DB floor press is strange, think I shall up the weight again. Did two sets of skull crushers at an increased weight and I shall have to go up again. Seated Raises were good, upped the lying raises a tiny bit but went out of form towards the end. Failed on the 9th rep of the clean and press. The cable rear delts are hard!

Rest evening tomorrow then start all over again on Saturday evening after work .. session three. The new manager is starting on Monday which is good although I shall be working for most of the week, just having Thursday off, not sure what is happening the following week, she has some days to complete with her current employer...

Fire wall on the conservatory is almost done, they are going to complete tomorrow ... then all I haver to do is wait for the rest of it to arrive ...

Thnks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

No training tonight ... Man Flu


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> No training tonight ... Man Flu


I know just how you feel.

Get well sooon


----------



## 25434

Hello Gresh....poor you with the cold...about 5 people at my work have man flu and I'm really praying it doesn't head my way. I hope you are relaxing today and keeping warm. MKe sure you have plenty to drink, and avoid creamy/yoghurty things as they encourage phlegm....eeeuuuuwwwwwwww! I don't even like looking at that word! Yuk!! Take care moi durrrrlin'....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello Gresh....poor you with the cold...about 5 people at my work have man flu and I'm really praying it doesn't head my way. I hope you are relaxing today and keeping warm. MKe sure you have plenty to drink, and avoid creamy/yoghurty things as they encourage phlegm....eeeuuuuwwwwwwww! I don't even like looking at that word! Yuk!! Take care moi durrrrlin'....x


More or less spent yesterday in bed .... feeling a little brighter this morning thankfully ..


----------



## BestBefore1989

glad to hear your on the mend, just in time to go to work :lol:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> glad to hear your on the mend, just in time to go to work :lol:


exactly! 

and no day off until Thursday ....


----------



## 25434

Boooooooooooooooooooooo.....to work that is...not your journal....or you.....hehe...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooo.....to work that is...not your journal....or you.....hehe...


And no new mananger she backed out by text message yesterday afternoon, however second choice starts next Tuesday


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> And no new mananger she backed out by text message yesterday afternoon, however second choice starts next Tuesday


Good grief! What's wrong with these people! Pft.....


----------



## Greshie

And no training tonight even though I feel a bit livelier ... will wait another couple of days 'till I have more strength... that's what comes of being an old git !


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Good grief! What's wrong with these people! Pft.....


I know, the Genereal Retail Manager was not impressed when he 'phoned me with the news this morning!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> And no training tonight even though I feel a bit livelier ... will wait another couple of days 'till I have more strength... that's what comes of being an old git !


Your not dead yet Gershwin! Keep going moi durrrlin! X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Your not dead yet Gershwin! Keep going moi durrrlin! X


I felt pretty ghostlike at times today ...but not as dead as I felt on Saturday


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> And no training tonight even though I feel a bit livelier ... will wait another couple of days 'till I have more strength... that's what comes of being an old git !


Wise move. You can't rush these things.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wise move. You can't rush these things.


Training restarts tomorrow night all being well ....


----------



## biglbs

I thought you Scottish were a hardy race.....oh wait,you're not Scottish are ye? :crying:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> I thought you Scottish were a hardy race.....oh wait,you're not Scottish are ye? :crying:


No lol I'm a southern interloper 

although my ancestry is probably more Scots than many native Scottish ....................................


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> No lol I'm a southern interloper
> 
> Strangely mine has quite a few Watsons....
> 
> although my ancestry is probably more Scots than many native Scottish ....................................


----------



## Greshie

elementary my dear Mr Bigboy....

My family includes the good old Aberdeenshire surnames of Duguid, Youngson, and Greig ............


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Training restarts tomorrow night all being well ....


Wahaaayyyeeeeeee..training! Training! Rahh rahhh raahhhhhhhhh.........


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 18th February*

*
*

*
Three way Training Split - Session 3 - Rotation 1 - Day 1*

*
*

*
Chest & Back*

*Incline BB Press*:- 1x4 1x3 @67.5

*Flat BB press*:- 1x6 [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*;- [email protected]

*BB Row*;- [email protected]

*
Narrow Grip Seated Row*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*Bums up*:- 2x8 1x10

*Notes*: First workout after almost a week of illness and this was a bit of a struggle tbh, soon found myself running out of energy, also had to down some of the weights. Inclines were a nightmare, and the flat bench was interrupted when I realised I'd set the safety barrs too low. Managed to up the pullovers. BB Row was touch and go and I managed to more or less do 10 reps of the seated rows. By this time I had run out of energy so really reduced the deads, and then almost forgot the bums up...

Legs tomorrow ... it's my day off and will be in the afternoon... Got quite a bit to do beforehand so it's not going to be the most relaxing of days!

ANyway thanks for reading and have a good evening !

-


----------



## Mingster

It's natural to struggle a bit after a break mate. You'll soon be nailing it again.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> It's natural to struggle a bit after a break mate. You'll soon be nailing it again.


Yep ... reckon I think I had recovered more than is actually the fact ....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Yep ... reckon I think I had recovered more than is actually the fact ....


We all usually do if the truth be known...


----------



## 25434

Well done Gresh.....you will get back into the swing of it. It's taking me a bit more grit than normal to get back I to training too, but we will both make it....x


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, have a good day and keep warm, it's a bit parky! x


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 19th February*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 3- Rotation 1 - day 2*

*
*

*
Legs*

*leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*Back Squat*:- 1x8 1x12 @110

*Glute Kickbacks*:- 1x10

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarian Split Squats*:- [email protected]

*Frog Squats*;[email protected]

*Notes*:- This session felt better. Lovely afternoon here with some sunshine which always makes me feel better, also had more energy even though I've been quite busy catching up with stuff.

I need to swop over frog squats to the start of the exercise as a warm up. Leg Extensions were tough towards the end. Must up weight on the calves. Lunges were fine ... possibly up the weight and managed 8 reps each on the bulgarians without toppling over!.

Bath shortly then lazy evening

Final workout of roation 1 tomorrow after work!

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 20th Feb*

*
*

*
Three Way Split - Session 3 - Rotation 1 - Day 3*

*
*

*
Shoulders and Arms*

*Concentration Curls*:- [email protected]

*BB Curls*:[email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*
BB Skull Crushers*:- [email protected]

*
Side Laterals*:- [email protected]

*
Bent Over DB Rear Lats*:- [email protected]

*
Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Quick session after work. Upped the concentratiuon curls, but upped too much I think and only mananged 7 reps. Changed the skull crusher to the oly bar and upped to 35... still felt quite easy so will up again next time. Side Laterals and bent over DB lats upped by 1kg and were fine. Need to up the alternate DB press and also need to down the preacher curls, 40kg too much... couldn't get a full ranege of motion.

Rest day ... or rather rest evening tomorrow then rotation2 starts sunday.

One of the senior retail managers came down yesterday to run the shop on my day off, she was telling me this morning two of the volunteers took nearly 4 hrs to do take offs on CD's and Dvd's and she decided it would have been quicker do it herself .... She also said because she's never been in the shop on her own before, she never realised the amount of interruptions and the constantly chivvying required at volunteers to get jobs done.. they have a better class of volunteer in Glasgow where her shop is.... I just lolled... welcome to my world


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 22nd Feb*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 3 - Rotation2 - Day 1*

*
*

*
Chest & Back*

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*
Decline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- 1x12 [email protected]

*Flat BB Press*:- 1x9 @ 70

*Undergrip BB Row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent over Rows*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

Am going to insert a warm up set for the let pulldowns next time. Will up the decline bench and pullovers slightly. Failed on the tenth rep of flat bench, I want to do ten reps then I shall up the weight. Am wondering if the undergrip rows should in fact be undergrip bent over rows.., downed the weight but still awkward. Upped the db flyes managing 15 reps out of a 15-20 range. Am going to up the bent over rwos slightly. Also upped the calves.

Overall not too bad a session, still have the remnants of the bug catching me every now and again. next workout will be legs tomorrow after work. The new manager is due to start on Tuesday so I'm hoping this coming week will be the last time I shall be working 5 days for a while.. my understanding is she has never worked in charity retail before so will need quite a bit of support, she will be getting a "little chat" on Tuesday so she has a very clear understanding of certain standards of housekeeping and organisation I expect her to adhere to :laugh:

Dreich day here... need to 'phone my Mum to wish her a happy birthday for yesterday (she was 88) and then do some shopping and catch up with housework and chores ..........

Thanks for reading and enjoy your sunday


----------



## 25434

Hey Greshie. Nice session today. Are you going to sit your new manager down and unfurl a big roll of rules to follow....:laugh: I hope she's up to the job! And you need to get some time back for yourself......sort out the house and stuff, not to mention have a rest....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Greshie. Nice session today. Are you going to sit your new manager down and unfurl a big roll of rules to follow....:laugh: I hope she's up to the job! And you need to get some time back for yourself......sort out the house and stuff, not to mention have a rest....x


Oh yes Flubbsie ... "This is very much your shop, you have free reign, BUT.................................. "  :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 23rd Feb*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 3 - Rotation 2 - Day 2*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Leg Extensions - rest pause *:- 1x12/7/5 @ 45

*Hack Squats*:- 1x8 [email protected] 65

Lying Ham Curl:- [email protected]

*Windmills*:- 1x10

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*
Bums Up*:- 3x8

*Notes*:- Quite a good session this evening given it was after work. Exhausted myself on the leg extensions and Hacks .. the latter I still find uncomfortable. Kept sliding down the bench on the lying hams .. but not so painful on my quads this time. Windmills provide a nice pause though I've not much room for movement and this evening managed to hit the digging fork propped up against the wall and bring it clattering down on top of me  !. Upped the weight on the good mornings but found the bar really digging in to the back of my neck so I stopped at 12 reps . Bums up fine.

Final workout tomorrow evening then rest, rinse and repeat!

Superstructure of the conservatory started today 

View attachment 166599


Bath, dinner and then chill


----------



## BestBefore1989

starting to look like a conservatory mate :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> starting to look like a conservatory mate :thumb:


yep indeed .. would have taken some more shots but it's a monsoon outside this evening ........ (without the heat!)


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Oh yes Flubbsie ... "This is very much your shop, you have free reign, BUT.....MUAH!!! "


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 24th Feb*

*
*

*
Three way Training Split - Session 3 - Rotation 2 - Day 3*

*
*

*
Shoulders and Arms*

*
*

*
*

*Ez Bar Bicep Curl*:- [email protected]

*DB Floor press*:- [email protected]

*BB Skull Crushers*:- [email protected]

*Seated DB side Raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying rear delt raise*:- [email protected]

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over cable rear delts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-Quite tired this evening so lowered weights on the ez bar curls and the cable rear delts. Upped the weight on the DB floor press to 19.3 and also upped the side raises by 1kg. need to up the skull crushers again.

Been very poor weather here today, so not much progress on the conservatory. New manager started, and appears to be diving in which is promising.

Rest evening tomorrow then next session starts Thursday at some point

Bath, dinner, chill, bed ...................


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 26th February*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 4 *

*
*

*
Day One - Chest & Back*

*
*

*Incline BB press*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB Bench*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers:*- [email protected]

*
Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Overgrip BB Row*;- [email protected]

*
Narrow Grip seated row*:- [email protected]

*Deadlifts:*- [email protected]

*bums up* :- 3x8

*Notes*:- Not hugely in the zone this afternoon.. feeling a bit tired today for some reason. Failed on the 6th rep of the inclines and on the 8th rep of the flat bench. Upped the pullovers by a couple of KG from last week. Jist managed 10 reps on the lats and rows, and upped the deads 20kg on last week but still nowhere near previous bests.

Still I did what I could which is what it's about.

Next workout will be tomorrow night after work ........

A couple of progress pics of the conservatory... just the roof panels to go on to make it watertight... rendering of fire wall started, strapping in place for the plasterboard and electrics to be done next week so I believe.. I want it finished now tbh ... getting fed up of the disruption and mess...............

View attachment 166787
View attachment 166788


Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 27th February*

*
*

*
Three Way Split - Session 4 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 2 - Legs *

*Frog Squats*:- 1cx8 @ 18.3

*Leg Extensions*:- 2x10 @45

*Back Squats*:- 1 x10 1x12 @105

*Glute Kickbacks*:- 1x10

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarian Split Squat*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Used frog squats as a warm up exercise which helped loosen up I think. Leg extensions were tough, but then I found the squats quite easy going, not surprising since I had miscounted the weight and was lifting 105 instead of 115  . The kickbacks were a nice breather in the middle of the routine. Upped the calves, lunges and splits by approx 3kg and these got a bit hard going towards the end as I began to run out of energy..

Given this was an after work session, it wasn't too bad... Bath, dinner then chill for the rest of the evening.

Final workout for this rotation after work tomorrow night, Sunday is a rest day then Rotation 2 starts Monday ................

ps .. roof is now on the conservatory and the rendering has been shillied ... now just need the electrics done and the walls plasterboarded and plastered


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 28th Feb*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 4 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 3 - Shoulders and Arms*

*Concentration Curls*:- [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns:*- [email protected]

*
Skull Crushers*:- [email protected]

*
Side Laterals:*- [email protected]

*Bent Over DB rear lats*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- The concentration curl weight was too high. Had made a note to up the skull crushers on rotation 2, but not this rotation so will remedy for next time. The Alternate DB press also needs upping. Otherwise not a bad session.

Rest day tomorrow then Rotation2 starts Monday evening after work, thankfully I'm back to three days working now so wont feel quite so tired.

Weather degenerated this afternoon and we are now in the midst of a massive storm...

Bath, dinner then chill ... looking forward to a lie in tomorrow !

Thanks for reading and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 2nd March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 4 -Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest & Back*

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*
Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Flat Bench *:- [email protected]

*
Undergrip bent over row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent over rows*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This was a good session overall.I must remember to do a warm up set for the lat pulldowns, but these weren't as bad as the last rotation2. Kept the decline bench the same as last time though very near to upping. Knocked out 10 reps of flat bench @70 so next session will up the weight. The undergrip BB row was much easier as a bent over exercise so I can up that slightly. Flyes were a bit heavy. Started to slide off the step after the 44th rep on calves!

Day two will be legs tomorrow evening.

Conservatory has come along leaps and bounds ... first fix of the electrics done and walls plastered.. no photos as 'phone left at work!

bath, food, then chill ..

Thanks for reading and have a good eveniing !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 3rd March *

*
*

*
Three Way Trainign Split - Session 4 - Rotation2*

*
*

*
Day Two - Legs*

*leg Extensions* - rest pause:- 12/7/6 @ 45

*Hack Squats*:- 1x8 1x12 @65

*Lying Ham Curls*:- [email protected]

*Windmills*:- 15

*Good mornings*:- [email protected]

*
Bums Up *:- 30

*Notes*:- Was feeling tired tonight but actually the session went quite well. Was a bit wobbly after the leg extension. Hack squats were ok too, and I'm getting more comfortable with the position of the lying hamstring curls although I have a tendancy to slide down the bench lol. Got to 15 reps on the Good Mornings before the bar got too uncomfortable, it seems to roll on my neck. Then finished off with 30 reps of bums up! The windmills provide a breather in the middle of the workout!

Final part of this rotation will be sometime tomorrow, not sure if the builders will be here or not, there has been a spanner in the works becuase I'm having electric underfloor heating, it has to be laid on a dry surface, the concrete floor will take approx 2 months to dry out completely so we've agreed they will lay a waterproof membrane on Thursday ... this is at an extra cost of £330 but when dry means the floor can be laid and everthing completed, so that's my recent overtime earnings spent lol. They should also finish off the exterior on Friday and cart away the considerable amount of rubble that's acummulated.

Pics of the first fix and plastering

View attachment 167114
View attachment 167116


Bath, dinner then chill ... and a nice lie in tomorrow


----------



## Greshie

*Three way Training Split - Session 4 - Roation 2*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*Ez bar Bicep Curl*:- 6x4 @ 29.9

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*BB Skull crushers*:- [email protected]

*
Seated DB Side raises*:- [email protected]

*Lying rea Delt Raise*:- [email protected]

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*Bent over cable rear delts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Been a lovely sunny day here though cool, sat in the summerhouse this morning doing the Telegraph crossword, had several bites to eat and then trained mid afternoon.

Not a bad workout at all, upped the bicep curls by 2.5kg, a little tough towards the end. DB floor press is weird, especially since today I had trouble getting the DB's off the ground lol, was ok from then on. Skull crushers have been upped by 5kg and need upping again. Side raises fine but only just managed the last set of the lying rear delts. Run out of energy on the 8th rep of the clean and press and failed, and was definitely running on reserve batteries towards the end of the cable delts.

Overall mojo seems to be back now I've got over the man flu and working full time. Tomorrow is a "rest" day or at leat the evening after work will be  . Then session 5 starts Friday/sat/Sun Not working any of these days so should have plenty of energy!...

At the moment it's twiddling thumbs time... I can't get anything done in the garden until all the [email protected] from the building works is removed and I can't do anything in the conservatory until the floor and electrics are sorted and the plaster dries out...

Bath, then chill... think I may make Beef spinach meatball pasta for tea ... 

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## biglbs

Glad you are feeling better buddy,doing wel too,weight up etc,you still on TRT?


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Glad you are feeling better buddy,doing wel too,weight up etc,you still on TRT?


Cheers :thumbup1: oh yes still on trt...........


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 6th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Rotation 1 - session 5*

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest & Back*

*Lat Pulldowns w/up*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

******************

*Incline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Flat BB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] :bounce:

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*: [email protected]

*
Overgrip BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Seated Row*:- [email protected]

*Deadlifts*:- [email protected]

*Bums up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- Trained late this afternoon after the builders had gone, conservatory now completed, a few snaggings have been discussed with the owner of the company and these are going to be sorted next week... some pics to follow...

Got into the zone tonight, shame I'd done Lats and decline BB press before realising I'd stapled the pages wrong and was doing rotation 2 instead of rotation 1 ... so having had a @Flubs moment I started again ... :laugh: ... the warm up on the lats though was a good thing to do!

Failed on the 10th rep of the inclines, then took a deep breath, did 8 reps @ 70 on flat bench, stopped added 2.5 kg and then did 4 reps at a new PB of 72.5kg before failing on the 5th rep :thumb: There is obviously more in the tank so I'll go straight in at 72.5 on rotation 2 and if that goes well will up again ... have to say I'm very chuffed tonight, as progression on bench has been a struggle over these last four years... The pullovers felt a little heavy and I had to concentrate keeping my feet on the ground. Am going to up the narrow grip rows slightly . Also deads are creeping back up from 90 last rotation1 to 100 tonight... have to say deads are my least favourite exercise but do them as they are an essentail lift, can't say I enjoy them, however tonight was fast and furious only slowing down towards the end of the set. Quite enjoy the bums up, always surprised how easy they are to do!

Legs tomorrow morning so hoping to push myself forward with these.

Bath, dinner , chill ... and Gardeners World starts tonight ... so all is well with the world :thumb:

Thanks for reading and have a good evening

View attachment 167344
View attachment 167345
View attachment 167346


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 7th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Traning Split - Session 5 - Rotation1*

*
*

*
Day two - Legs*

*
*

*Frog Squats:*- [email protected]

*leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Back Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Glute Kickbacks*:- 1x10

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Bulgarian Split Squats*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Tired this morning, this has happened before when I've trained late the previous afternoon then first thing the following morning, but I'm out this afternoon so had little alternative; Possibly I need more recovery time between workouts.

Frog squats are a good warm up movement. The leg extensions are quite tough, I always try to pause at the top of the rep but there is some room for improvement before I consider upping the weight. Squats felt heavy on the first set though they were a 5kg increase from last rotation1 so I lowered the weight for the second set and got out 12 reps, think I could have gone a little more ATG on these. Checked form on Glutes and made sure they were done properly. Began to lose my balance on the step towards the end of the calves ... may split this into two sets. Lunges were fine. The split squats are slightly awkward; I can't get a comfortable position with my resting leg on the bench and if I extend my other leg outwards to compensate my balance goes, I could do with something a little lower as a foot rest.

Very dreich day here, after shower and breakfast will probably do some tidying up before going out this afternoon. Final workout for rotation 1 will be tomorrow.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 8th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 5 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 3 - Shoulders and Arms*

*Concentration Curls *- w/u :- [email protected]

*Concentration curls*:- [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*
Skull Crushers*:- [email protected]

*Side Laterals*:- [email protected]

*bent over DB Rear Lats*:- [email protected]

*Alt DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]0

*Notes*:- Woke up feeling tired but tea in bed followed by my pre-workout fix and a splash of cold water on the face did the trick!

Am going to change this part of the routine around a little. The warm ups on the concentration curls were good but main set at 16.8 was too heavy so I shall lower the weight a little and if necessary add a second set . The BB curls were fine, felt heavy towards the end, right wrist isn't hugely comfortable with the undergrip movement but I think it's improving. Tricep pushdowns were ok. Upped the weight on the skull crushers by 5kg, I have a habit of not lowering the bar to my forehead, but rather to my eyes so must watch this, when I lower to forehead I can feel the muscles being worked better. The lats were fine. Am going to up the DB press a little, and on the Preachers am going to lower the weight slightly and add a second set if necessary, I'm not achieving full range of motion.

Rest Day tomorrow then rotation 2 starts Tuesday evening after work..............

Better morning with a hint of sunshine ... am going to clean the inside of the conservatory today ready for the flooring going down. The saga of the underfloor heating continues as I realised last night I had bought the wrong size of mat, have now ordered the correct size and need to contact the company to see if they will accept a return beyond the 30 days limit, if not then it will have to go on ebay and I will just have to take the loss ... not happy with myself, I could have done without this extra drain on my resources.

If there is time and the weather stays fine I might venture into the garden and start sorting that out ...........

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Mingster

With skulls I lower the bar behind my head and push up to a point approximately level with the top of my head. You can't use as much weight doing them this way but it will isolate the triceps to much better effect and it also takes all the strain from the elbows...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> With skulls I lower the bar behind my head and push up to a point approximately level with the top of my head. You can't use as much weight doing them this way but it will isolate the triceps to much better effect and it also takes all the strain from the elbows...


excellent ... thanks for this Ming! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

No training tonight, didn't get in till 6:30 then my best pal 'phoned as soon as I was through the door and wittered on for 45 mins by which time I thought sod it ... will feel fresher tomorrow morning!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 11th March *

*Three Way Training Split - Session 5 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 1- Chest & Back*

*Lat Pulldowns w/u* :- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat BB press*:- [email protected]

*Undergrip bent over row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent over rows*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Well deffo fresher this morning and woke up to sunshine too, though it's now clouding over!. The warmups on the lats area good thing though the main set gets a little heavy towards the end and form goes out a little. Am going to up the declines next time and also the flat bench, although the 10th rep was a struggle I have 75kg in my sights. Everything else fine though I downed the flyes a little as I was having difficulty gettting the db's into position when on the bench  , Fell off the step at the 44th rep of calves.

This is a funny old routine in that I'm supposed to go to failure on all sets at a weight where I can do 8-10 reps (or 15-120 on some lifts) , but if I try that then form goes to pot which is self defeating imo... so all I can do is modify the lifts to suit me, mind you I've modified the program anyway as I only have free weights. I'm continuing with the program because I'm enjoying the variety of exercises and I think with more tweeking as I go it will be beneficial.

Tomorrow morning will be Legs...

The sparky is coming to finish off the electrics in the conservatory this afternoon and I need to pop down to the sorting office to collect the new , smaller, heating mat which I believe he is going to fit for me... then all being well tomorrow I can lay the floor 

In the meantime I did a mojor re-org of the garage on Sunday .. a place for everything and everything in it's place, and I just need to finish that off today !

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## Rykard

looks like it's going well.

shame you are all the way up north, I am trying to sell some cane furniture that would look great in the new conservatory


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> looks like it's going well.
> 
> shame you are all the way up north, I am trying to sell some cane furniture that would look great in the new conservatory


Lol ... already have the furniture sorted Ryk ... watchg this space !


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 12th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 5 - Rotation 2*

*Day 2 - legs*

*Leg Extensions*:- 12/7/5 @42.5

*Hack Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Hamstring Curl*:- 6x4 30

*Windmills*:- 15

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Bums Up* 3x8

*Notes*:- Pleased with the leg extensions, lowered the weight by 2.5kg which made it far easier for me to pause at the top of each rep, giving more impact and still making the last set a struggle. Upped the second set of the Hacks by 5kg which was fine except the bar keeps banging against the back of my legs which is not comfortable. The lying curls were a lot better this week, I didn't slide down the bench, and I didn't feel the rollers digging in to my quads, all I must do now is make sure I pause at the top of each rep, this was hit and miss. Windmills provide a breather as usual. Upped the weight on the good mornings by 2.5kg, I had the safety bars set too high to bow completely to parallel but my hammies got hit which is the main thing... ran out of puff by the 17th rep otherwise I could have squeezed out a few more... Bums are bums though I'm not sure if they are hitting the abs as they used to.

Overall a good session, definitely hitting the spots more effectively

Also started to track my food in myfitnesspal again ... didn't get enough carbs yesterday but otherwise exceeding maintenance which is approx 2300 calories, though at some point I need to revisit and check that figure is correct. I also weighed myself yesterday for the 1st time in months and found I've lost a few lbs ... being approx 10 stones 12lbs .. so I need to start fuelling up again; This eating lark is hard!

Tomorrow will be Shoulders and Arms after work!

Overcast here, the heating mat went down yesterday so today I shall be laying the laminate floor, am also waiting for a delivery and at some point need to go out and buy a new kettle, the lid catch has broke on mine yesterday so it doesn't close and hence doesn't switch off automatically ... thankfully there are some Tesco vouchers I can use ...

thanks for reading and have a good day

A couple of pics of the heating mat

View attachment 167706
View attachment 167707
View attachment 167708


----------



## Mince Pies

just wanted to ask what are your stats, and how you look now, compared to 2011 when you started. (Sorry 350 pages is too much to read through). cheers


----------



## 25434

Mince Pies said:


> just wanted to ask what are your stats, and how you look now, compared to 2011 when you started. *(Sorry 350 pages is too much to read through).* cheers


UUUUUUUNbelieeeeeeeevable? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Gresh, I can't believe how quickly your conservatory has gone up, it prolly doesn't seem that way to you but I was just peering at the pics from start to now...amazing...can't wait to see the pics of the furniture..wahaaaaayyeeeeee.....xx


----------



## Greshie

Mince Pies said:


> just wanted to ask what are your stats, and how you look now, compared to 2011 when you started. (Sorry 350 pages is too much to read through). cheers


Hi MP .. it's been a bit of a roller coaster to be honest, had an accident in March 2013 which put things back nearly a year... Strength has definitely increased; I spent the first couple of years concentrating on building strength. Am more defined now with a broader chest and more of a 'V' shape to my torso, mind you the only ABS are on my car :laugh:. Legs have lagged though I'm not quite the matchstick man I used to be. Everything is solid but I'm not big by any means. Partly this might be due to diet which has always been a bit hit and miss, and age and genetics must play a part.

My max lifts have been 115 on deads and 120 on Squats, though at the moment I am lifting below these. Bench has been a real struggle, but this routine has seen me go through the 70kg threshold which is encouraging. I can't do OHP very well because my left shoulder goes numb and fails.

I'm generally comfortable with current strength levels so have changed tack to concentrate on building muscle, though the change in discipline has been quite hard.

I've not put any pics up for a while but intend to once I'm happy this routine is achieving results...


----------



## Mince Pies

cool i'm curious as i'm 42 next year and really only starting my lifting journey and wondered how much an harder it is to make gains. As the thread is old i though it would be cool to see how you've done over a 4 year period.


----------



## Greshie

Mince Pies said:


> cool i'm curious as i'm 42 next year and really only starting my lifting journey and wondered how much an harder it is to make gains. As the thread is old i though it would be cool to see how you've done over a 4 year period.


Well I'm 58 in September so you do have a good ten years head start to when I first began lifting so I think you should achieve more, more quickly. You should also have larger reserves of energy. I find sometimes I run out of steam before I run out of the ability to lift; I think I've commented in some of my write ups that I have this dilemma between lifting heavy to failure in a lowish number of reps whilst keeping good form, the latter is crucial in exercising the muscle correctly, or going to a larger number of reps at a lower weight to keep form and then running out of energy ...as I did with the Good Mornings today.

The key is consistency, getting to the gym week in week out, diarising your lifts and reviewing each session. As you become more experienced don't hesitate to tweek a routine or an exercise to suit you. As I've mentioned my downfall is diet, and really that is as important as the workouts themselves as is getting proper rest .. neither is easy if you lead a busy working life...

But I reckon you should do well with the right approach, success may not be as quick as with guys in their teens or twenties but there are a lot of 40 plus body builders still active out there ... there is in fact a Facebook group for the over 40's and that has inspired me to think there is still alot I can achieve.


----------



## Peace frog

Mince Pies said:


> cool i'm curious as i'm 42 next year and really only starting my lifting journey and wondered how much an harder it is to make gains. As the thread is old i though it would be cool to see how you've done over a 4 year period.


I started at 38 started lifting 2 years ago,I think you can still make good gains when your older


----------



## Greshie

A revitalising mug of tea before tackling the final row ... Legs session this morning is catching up on me now lol

View attachment 167722
View attachment 167723
View attachment 167724
View attachment 167725


----------



## Mince Pies

Peace frog said:


> I started at 38 started lifting 2 years ago,I think you can still make good gains when your older


that's good to know as this perceived drop of in test when you hit 40 i keep reading about had me worried. I've done fairly well so far this year and last but id like to get a little bigger but not that i have to go buy more new clothes


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Well I'm 58 in September so you do have a good ten years head start to when I first began lifting so I think you should achieve more, more quickly. You should also have larger reserves of energy. I find sometimes I run out of steam before I run out of the ability to lift; I think I've commented in some of my write ups that I have this dilemma between lifting heavy to failure in a lowish number of reps whilst keeping good form, the latter is crucial in exercising the muscle correctly, or going to a larger number of reps at a lower weight to keep form and then running out of energy ...as I did with the Good Mornings today.
> 
> The key is consistency, getting to the gym week in week out, diarising your lifts and reviewing each session. As you become more experienced don't hesitate to tweek a routine or an exercise to suit you. As I've mentioned my downfall is diet, and really that is as important as the workouts themselves as is getting proper rest .. neither is easy if you lead a busy working life...
> 
> But I reckon you should do well with the right approach, success may not be as quick as with guys in their teens or twenties but there are a lot of 40 plus body builders still active out there ... there is in fact a Facebook group for the over 40's and that has inspired me to think there is still alot I can achieve.


what's the FB page?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> what's the FB page?


stalker!!

runs............................................ :devil2:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> stalker!!
> 
> runs............................................ :devil2:


just hope he doesn't come back with something 'dodgy' ...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> just hope he doesn't come back with something 'dodgy' ...


lol! well I've seen him in his undercrackers and he's got a nice pair of pins....


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> what's the FB page?


over 40's bodybuilding


----------



## Mince Pies

Greshie said:


> over 40's bodybuilding


im in!


----------



## Peace frog

I'll take a look at that as well


----------



## Greshie

The upcycling of the tired old furniture will begin on Sunday, I have big plans for some of the items :thumbup1: .. The builders have to return to fit the skirtings and I have to find something to go round the window edges. The furballs didn't take long to start investigating ... Faith was nosing around before I'd hardly finished putting stuff in. One more item is yet to be moved ... but that depends how strong I'm feeling this evening!

View attachment 167735
View attachment 167736
View attachment 167737
View attachment 167738
View attachment 167739
View attachment 167740
View attachment 167741


----------



## 25434

oooooooooohhhh...lovely, I like that shade of blue Gershwin... and the kitties are soooo cute. They HAVE to find the best lookout point, scratching post and warmest place to curl up right? hehehee....and don't do too much Gershie, you'll be too tired...

hummmm......over 40's bodybuilding? hummmmmm.......


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> oooooooooohhhh...lovely, I like that shade of blue Gershwin... and the kitties are soooo cute. They HAVE to find the best lookout point, scratching post and warmest place to curl up right? hehehee....and don't do too much Gershie, you'll be too tired...
> 
> hummmm......over 40's bodybuilding? hummmmmm.......


the blue is actually very faded so will become a fetching shade of plum in due course!


----------



## biglbs

See even you like a little pussy mate?!?!? :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 13th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 5 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*
*

*Ez Bar Bicep Curl *:- [email protected]

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*
Seated DB side Raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying rear delt raise*:- [email protected]

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*Bent over cable rear delts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:-Busy day at work but got through this workout without too much bother! Changed the skull crushers for Tricep extensions as per Mings vid and took 14.9 as a starting pint.. will up slightly next time, though they seemed to hit a point somewhere!. The raises were lowered by a whole kilo (for no reason other than the wafers were missing from the DB's ) but still hit the spot. Failed on the 9th rep of the clean and press. Still not sure about the cable rear delts.

Evening off tomorrow (work during the day) then session 7 starts Sunday morning!

Bath, dinner then chill to Gardeners World. Looked at Myfitnesspal last night and maintenance calories now upped to 2600 a day!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 15th March*

*
*

*
Three way Training Split - Session 6 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest & Back*

*
*

*
*

*Incline BB press*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Overgrip BB row*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip seated row*:- [email protected]

*Deadlifts*:- [email protected]

*Bums Up* :- 3x10

*Notes*:- Have made a note to add a warm up set to the inclines as failed on the 8th rep of these this morning. However managed 10 on the flat bench although the last was a bit of a struggle, so next time am going to up to 75kg. Downed the lat pulldowns by 2.5 and they were still slightly heavy going. Upped the seated rows by 2.5 and did two sets rather than just one; Checked form on these and may have to change to single rows to get the hand position correct. Got 10 reps out on the Deads so looking to up these next time. The Bums up were good this morning, could feel them hitting the area where my abs are reputed to be :laugh:

Decent morning here, after shower and breakfast am going to spend some time upcycling a washed out blue sofa into a deep plum sofa and then I need to do a trip to Tesco's.

Next workout will be legs tomorrow night after work ...

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## 25434

Morning Gershwin. New sofa...eeeek! pics pics pics.....

Have a good day Gresh..x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Gershwin. New sofa...eeeek! pics pics pics.....
> 
> Have a good day Gresh..x


mine would've looked better :tongue:

hope you've not oversprayed with the paint.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Gershwin. New sofa...eeeek! pics pics pics.....
> 
> Have a good day Gresh..x



View attachment 168004


six cans emptied and a few more to go ... but it's almost there !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 16th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 6 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*Day Two - Legs*

*Frog Squats*:- [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Glute Kickbacks*:- 1x10

*Calves:*- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*
Split Squats*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Given this was after work, it wasn't too bad a session. Warmed up with frog squats which actually hit the spot. Lowered extensions by 2.5 to 42.5 again and paused at the top of each rep; and these were good. Squats 1st set at 112.5 which I felt, though I managed 8 reps, then lowered again to 105 for the 12 rep set. Kickbacks are good, I can feel them working my glutes. Lunges were good too; have a piece of carpet on the garage floor now so if I touch the floor with my knees , it's a soft landing, (important consideration for old codgers like me  ). Still not sure about the bulgarians, had a bit of stress on my right knee tonight, though managed the left without trouble, I still think the bench might be too high and as a result pitches me forward at a slight angle.

Bath then dinner then bed!

Am going to make a concerted effort to try to get rid of the bit of flab on my waist ... it's not much and I can feel solid muscle underneath, but it would be nice to see more of the solid muscle... mind you French Onion Soup (my favourite) followed by a chicken roll for lunch and that with a banana this afternoon made me feel bloated... I notice sandwich shop bought rolls do that to me ... whereas I'm fine with bread from the supermarket ...

Final workout for this rotation will be tomorrow after work, then Wednesday will be a rest day - or rather "rest" day as I shall probably be working in the garden, my handymen are coming to build some decking so I need to move a couple of plants and start clearing stuff out of their way. Session seven is due to start on thursday....

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

Nice sess there gershwin.....but....are you allowed to say you're not sure about the Bulgarians these days? Hurrr hurrr.....see what I did there? Cough.......I think the purple is interesting......deep. :lol: I did it again! Deep.....purple? :lol: that's good right?

Errrmmmmm.....hehe....errr...soz.....must be the eclipse.....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Nice sess there gershwin.....but....are you allowed to say you're not sure about the Bulgarians these days? Hurrr hurrr.....see what I did there? Cough.......I think the purple is interesting......deep. :lol: I did it again! Deep.....purple? :lol: that's good right?
> 
> Errrmmmmm.....hehe....errr...soz.....must be the eclipse.....x


And I thought it was a full moon that did for you ...................................


----------



## 25434

Morning Gresh...quick swoop round...have a great day...x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 17th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 6 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*Concentration Curls w/u :*- [email protected]

*Concentration curls*:- [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected]

*Tricep pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*
Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Side laterals*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over DB rear Laterals*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Preacher*:- [email protected]

*Notes:-* Rather late tonight as my best mate 'phoned just as I was about to start ... 45 mins later..........................

Good session. Lowered the working set of the concentration curls to keep form. The BB curls were a great deal easier, no troubles with my right hand so I think I can up the weight slightly. The tricep extensions are very good, managed 18 reps before failing. Everything else fine, got 17 reps on the alternate DB press.

Next Rotation will start sometime on Thursday... My handymen should be here to start the decking in the garden and the builders here to fit the skirtings (and replace a pane of glass apparantly - something I wasn't aware of) Tomorrow, if it's fine I shall be working in the garden prepping for thursday .... so much for a rest day lol !

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

Morning Gershwin...you are busier on your rest days than when you are working...lol

and.....just be careful with your wrists...I know I don't need to tell you really but I can't help it.....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Gershwin...you are busier on your rest days than when you are working...lol
> 
> and.....just be careful with your wrists...I know I don't need to tell you really but I can't help it.....x


Wasn't quite so busy as I'd planned tbh... felt tired most of the day and ended up having a couple of naps in the spring sunshine ... this means of course I wont be able to sleep properly tonight....................... Still the coffee table has had it's second coat of paint, and a little work has been done in the garden....


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 19th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 6 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest @ Back*

*
*

*Lat Pulldowns w/u* :- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- 1x10'50

*Decline DB press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*;- 2x10 @ 19.3

*Flat Bench*:- [email protected] (PB :bounce: )

*Undergrip BB row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent over BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Builders have been, skirtings fitted, a pane of glass replaced and all the snaggings sorted  . Felt much more rested this morning, and another lovely sunny day; had a very productive hour or so in the garden before grinding to halt over todays Telegraph crossword which I can't get in to at all.

Anyway session done late morning so I can get on with stuff this afternoon... Think I need to up the lat pulldown warm ups a little. The decline bench press got very awkward towards the end for some reason, hit the underside of the pegs which put me off stroke. Big success is the 9 reps at 75 on flat bench, just couldn't squeeze the tenth, really pleased with the way bench is progressing, whether it's because I'm doing less sets, or doing inclines and declines too I don't know, but there is obviously scope to up the weight furtherand close the gap with squats and deads. DB flyes I lowered slightly again and made sure form was good, these really hit the spot today.

According to Myfitness I'd already consumed approx 1400 calories before the workout so that may well have fuelled the session

Next workout will be legs tomorrow after work.

Not quite sure what I shall do this afternoon, there is tons of work required in the garden, so really I need to get on with that, might lay a path around the base of the conservatory ......

Thanks for reading and hope you are all having a good day


----------



## 25434

*PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IN DA HOUUUUUUUSSSSEEEEE!!!!*

*
* :bounce: :bounce: WAHAAAYEEEEEEEE....XX


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 20th March *

*
*

*
Three ay Training Split - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 2 legs*

*leg Extensions rest/pause:*- 12/7/8

*Hack Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Hamstring Curl*:- [email protected]

*Windmills*:- 1x12

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 3X10

*Notes*:- Not too bad for an after work session, Leg extensions nice and controlled and managed to squeeze a few more out on the last set. Hack squats were fine to start with but towards the end start to knock the back of my legs. The lying ham curls were hard tonight, though I did manage to pause at the top of several of the reps, I couldn't get comfortable on the bench and the lower rollers dug in to my quads somewhat. Ran out of energy on the 12 rep of the Good Mornings.. bums up were fine.

Bath, dinner then Gardener's world tonight. Tomorrow will be the final workoiut of this session, then I have a CT scan in the afternoon followed by a contact lens appointment... Need to do a supermarket shop at somepoint and also want to do the second coat of upholstery spray on the sofa......

Attached a few more pics of the conservatory now the skirtings are in ... also started to clear the garden...

View attachment 168219
View attachment 168220
View attachment 168221
View attachment 168222
View attachment 168223
View attachment 168224


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 21st March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 6 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 3 - Shoulders and Arms*

*Ez Bar Bicep Curl *:- [email protected]

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Seated DB Side Raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying Rear Delt Raise*;[email protected]

*Clean & Press*:- 1x10'42.5

*Bent over cable rear delts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Final workout of session 6. Upped the tricep extensions, have seen different ways of doing these so may vary them next session. Everything else fine, managed ten reps of the clean and press.

Session 7 starts Monday after work.

Busy day today ... CT scan, opticians appointment and an appointment with some cans of upholstery spray paint!

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend

In the meantime a pic of what I got up to last night after Gardener's World with some antique gold paint and a stencil  ... The final picture is how the table looked before it was painted it black earlier in the week

View attachment 168257
View attachment 168258
View attachment 168259
View attachment 168260


----------



## BestBefore1989

nice job on the table mate.

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Not sure what a wormout is mate, but the conservatory is looking good:thumbup1:


----------



## lcham14

Love the table!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Not sure what a wormout is mate, but the conservatory is looking good:thumbup1:


oops! edited :laugh:



lcham14 said:


> Love the table!


Thank you!  am pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie, Hope you feel better soon. I feel dreadful. x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning Greshie, Hope you feel better soon. I feel dreadful. x


Evening Frubbles ... feel better than yesterday but no training tonight ... partly because I am shattered after work and also because the garage is full of Handyman's tools and I've not the energy to clear everything away from the weights area... so I think the next session will be on Weds/Thurs/Fri which are my days off ... tools permitting of course ! 

A few pics of the garden today

View attachment 168397
View attachment 168398
View attachment 168399
View attachment 168400
View attachment 168401


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 25th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 7 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day One - Chest & Back*

*Incline BB press w/u *:- [email protected]

*Incline BB press*:- [email protected]

*Flat Bench*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip seated row*:[email protected]

*Deadlifts*:- [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- Second attempt at a write up ... the first being scuppered by Lorian's update  :angry:

Had the opportunity for an early session this afternoon so cleared handyman's tools out of the way and got cracking... Failed on the 9th reps of incline and flat bench. Upped Deads by 5kg and these felt good. All else fine.

Checked weight and managed to put on a kilo since the start of March and it's not all around my waist, trying to stick to a cleanish diet and have cut down on sugar, though I still have it in coffee at work.

Legs tomorrow at some point ...

Most of the foundations for the deck completed , so hopefully the boards will go down tomorrow though the weather is not forecast as good as today.

In the meantime I have turned my Grandma's old light oak standard lamp gold.... Tomorrow I might start spraying the chair to match the sofa


----------



## lcham14

Great going. Hope the weather holds out for you.

I did something similar to an almost identical lamp, except mine is blue!


----------



## Greshie

lcham14 said:


> Great going. Hope the weather holds out for you.
> 
> I did something similar to an almost identical lamp, except mine is blue!


That's cool, it's great what you can do with some paint and a little effort and imagination :thumbup1: ..... I've got a black shade to top mine off ... further pics in due course ... once the armchair has been turned plum the final piece of upcycling will be an Ikea glazed bookcase and that is going to take a little time to finish. I've also bought some cushions and cushion covers from charity shops to complete the theme ... but their appearance will have to wait until the decoration is completely finished.

In the meantime the plum colour of the sofa shows every hair my white cat decides to shed on it :crying:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 26th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 7 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 2 Legs*

*Frog Squats*:- [email protected]

*leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Back Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Glute Kickbacks*:- 1x10

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Split Squats:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Late in the day ... the deck is completed, just a step to finish off, some trees to remove, the rest of a wall to demolish and a new location for the whirligig so should be finished by lunchtime tomorrow ... at which point I shall have a lovely piece of decking admist a sea of mud lol

On to tonight's leg workout. Have made a note to revisit this part of the regime. Leg Extensions, lunges, and kickbacks are fine, squats ok, but the split squats are not hitting the spot, so I may ditch these and add sets to the other exercises, or find some other varieties of squats to do instead. Overall I need to get more from this section of the rotation.

Messed up the weight slightly on the squats, the first set should be heavier than the (longer) second set but I got the plates muddled.

Some more pics


----------



## biglbs

Gonna be nice out there this summer...well if you get summer up there!!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Gonna be nice out there this summer...well if you get summer up there!!


We do actually, the South West of Scotland is warmed by the gulf stream ... and my garden faces South West so gets the full afternoon sun... when it's not raining of course :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> We do actually, the South West of Scotland is warmed by the gulf stream ... and my garden faces South West so gets the full afternoon sun... when it's not raining of course :whistling:


I remember going to Kilwinning and being surprised by the palm trees growing there.


----------



## 25434

Morning Greshie...we'll be hard put to get you out of your garden it's gonna look so lurrrrvley this year hey?....it's coming on very nicely indeed.

Have a good weekend. x


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 27th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 7 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and arms*

*Concentration Curls w/u :*- [email protected]

*Concentration curls:*- [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Standing tricep extensions*:- [email protected]

*Side Laterals*:- [email protected]

*Bent over rear lats*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Out to lunch today so trained on my return this afternoon. All the work to the deck and levelling of the garden has been done and I came back to lovely tidy garage which improved my nood no end!

Decent workout, tried standing tricep extensions which worked well. Added 2.5 on to BB curls, kept everything else the same weight though added a second set to the alternate DB press.

Am going to have to increase intensity on this part of the session, probably by adding more sets

Tomorrow is a rest day (albeit after work lol) then Rotation 2 starts on sunday. It's time to up intensity all the way through this routine I think.

A few pics of the work in the garden so far... the next stage is to draw up a design, I have soem rough sketches but I need to measure the spaces properly. Then I shall lay a path from the decking to the greenhouse ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you need to have a barbie when it's all done Ian. We'll all bring a few tinnies.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 29th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 7 - Roatation 2*

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest & Back*

*Lat Pulldowns w/u*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Decline BB press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*
Flat Bench*:- [email protected]

*Undergrip BB row*:- [email protected]

*
DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Feeling a little weary this morning, what with a busy day at work yesterday, dreich weather and the clocks going forward... Only managed 8 reps on flat bench, failing on the 9th which was a bit disappointing, everything else was fine.

Next workout will be legs tomorrow after work.

Shower, breakfast then going in to work for a few hours to help tidy up the back stockroom areas. Need to decide whether to spray the easy chair today or leave it until the weather improves and I can do it outside... might do it this evening, the spray paint takes approx 72 hours to dry so the conservatory will be out of bounds (to the cats at least).I don't want purple paw prints all over the hosue lol!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sundays


----------



## 25434

I bet those kitties find a way in there! :laugh: and when they're running round with purple stripes I demand a pic! Haha.....I hope you are relaxing Greshie, you seem to be taking on more and more.....x


----------



## 25434

3, 2, 1 and back in the room...  Here I am like the resident stalker..lol...just saying morning..

MORNING![/COLOR]


----------



## 25434

oh bugger! my colour thing didn't work! sod...and I did it in the colours of your new conservatory aswell...humph! my creative genius is being held back......hurr hurr


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I bet those kitties find a way in there! :laugh: and when they're running round with purple stripes I demand a pic! Haha.....I hope you are relaxing Greshie, you seem to be taking on more and more.....x


Went in to work, got back after three , nice and warm on the conservatory ... had a snooze......................................................................... and very little else got done !



Flubs said:


> 3, 2, 1 and back in the room...  Here I am like the resident stalker..lol...just saying morning..
> 
> MORNING![/COLOR]


I think you need to try again lol


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 30th March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 7 - Rotation 2 *

*
*

*
Day Two - Legs*

*
*

*Leg Extensions rest pause* :- 12/7/6 @ 42.5

*Hack Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Hamstring Curl*:- [email protected]

*Windmills*:- 1x12

*
Good Mornings*:- 1x10 [email protected] 77.5

*Bums up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- Busy day at work and we were top shop in the chain today though that wont last, but it's a promising start to the week.

Tonight went better than I expected.Paused at the top of each rep on the extensions trying to stress the muscle, got through the hacks without too much calf bashing and with speed. The lying curls got very tough towards the end. On the Gpood Mornings the bar really dug into the nape of my neck, rolling, which is why there were two sets.

Final workout of session 7 tomorrow night then a rest day, with session 8 starting Thursday.

Miserable weather here, cold and wet, and not set to improve before the weekend. Bath dinner then chill ....

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 31st March*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 7 - Rotation 2*

*Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*Ez Bar Bicep Curl*:- [email protected]

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*DB Side Raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying rear delt raise*:- [email protected]

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*
Bent Over Cable Row*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Wintry day today, we had everything from bright sunshine to sleet..  . This evening's session certainly hit the spot, could feel shoulders aching by the time I'd finished the tricep extensions. Just managed the second set of seated DB curls, and failed at the tenth rep of the clean and press.

Bath, dinner then chill

Rest day tomorrow ... given the weather is supposed to be poor until the weekend will spray paint the easy chair and perhaps size the walls, though I've also food shopping to do!

Session 8 starts Thursday/Friday/saturday

thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 2 April 2015*

*
*

*
Three way Training Split - Session 8 - Rotation 1 *

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest & Back*

*
*

*Incline BB Press w/u *:- [email protected]

*Incline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] ( PB :thumbup1: )

*Pullovers*;- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Overgrip BB Row*:- [email protected] (bent over) [email protected] (standard as it should have been)

*Narrow Grip Seated Row*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- Did not have a great night's sleep last night and woke up feeling tired, so not a great start to this morning's workout. Failed on the 9th rep of the inclines, and then got into problems with breathing patterns on the Flat Bench and failed on the 8th rep @ 75, got cross so did a further 7 reps @ 70 as a deload set after which I decided to push myself, added 10kg to the bar and squeezed out 3 reps at 80kg which is a PB! The subsequent pullovers were not good, then did a set of bent over rows by mistake (said I wasn't with it this morning) so corrected with a standing set ... which were poor. Upped the deads by 5kg for the sake of it and managed 8 reps before grip started to fail ... I'm using gloves at the moment, but may go back to wrist straps and chalk next time on deads.

Reading back this isn't quite as bad a workout as it seemed whilst I was doing it.. pb on Bench and upped deads

Next workout will be legs tomorrow night after work

Quite a decent morning so far! As the weather is improving I've abandoned finishing decorating the conservatory to start sorting out the garden, it's still a bit wet underfoot but am hoping to get outside this afternoon and start laying paths and planning where things are going to go. Yesterday I added some finishing touches to the conservatory to tide me over until I can get the decorating done.....


----------



## 25434

Hey there Gershwin... 

firstly, well done on the PB, :beer: sometimes it's like that isn't it? you get all discombobulated and then have a good workout, haha.

I like what you have done in the conservatory, looking very sheeesh..... 

Enjoy sliding around in the mud, hahaha... x


----------



## BestBefore1989

New PB :bounce:

Well done mate.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 3rd April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 8 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day Two Legs *

*Frog Squats;*- [email protected]

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*Back Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Glute Kick Backs*:- 1x12

*Calves:*- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Pistol Squats*:- 1x4 [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bank holiday hours at the shop today so a nice lie in and an early finish, but still a little tired by the end of the shift. Paused at the top of each rep on the leg extensions. 1st set of squats felt really heavy but the second set were fine. Tried pistol squats as an alternative to the split squats; They will take some getting used to!

Final workout this session tomorrow morning, then out in the afternoon. Supposed to be a good weekend so am hoping to continue working on the garden!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Pistol squats are the devil's work.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Pistol squats are the devil's work.


 Indeed as I found, but I need to do something to increase the intensity of leg sessions and the split squats were not hitting the spot. I'm hoping the more I do them the easier I'll be able to keep my balance and the deeper I'll be able to go!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

have you tried rear leg raised squats? They're bloody intense. I don't find them quite as challenging, balance wise, as pistol squats.


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 4th April *

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 8 Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 3 - Shoulders and Arms*

*
*

*Concentration Curls w/u*:- [email protected]

*Concentration curls*:- [email protected]

*BB Curl:*- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Standing Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Side Lats:*- [email protected]

*Bent Over DB rear lats*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Good morning from a very sunny S W Scotland, first load of washing is now on the whirligig and I have three days off!

Upped the working set of concentration curls to 16.8. Next session will swop the standing tricep extensions around with the Tricep pushdowns so the extensions are done first, the pushdowns are the tougher exercise so doing them before the extensions defeats the overall purpose I think. By the end of the side lats still had plenty of fuel in the tank, so added an extra set to the rear lats, alternate DB press and Preacher curls...

Good fairly swift session, but still scope to push myself further.

Rotation 2 starts Monday.

Off out this afternoon but before then need to get round to Wickes for some quick setting cement and some other bits and bobs so I can continue working on the garden tomorrow, looks like we are in for a good weekend so need to amke the most of it!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

And today is supposed to be a 'rest' day :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> have you tried rear leg raised squats? They're bloody intense. I don't find them quite as challenging, balance wise, as pistol squats.


No, but I shall take a look !


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 6th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 8 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day One - Chest & Shoulders*

*Lat Pulldowns w/u*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- 1x[email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Flat Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Undergrip BB Row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- After yesterday's mammoth effort in the garden I went to bed feeling completely knackered, so not much of a rest day!. A little tired this morning, not helped by overcast damp weather though it is clearing up slowly.

Made a note to up the decline BB press as knocked out two sets of 10 @ 67.5 with ease. The second set of pullovers was a lot better than the first, I keep on feeling I'm going to tip over backwards and land in the cat litter trays  ... After my PB on bench last session was a little cautious and upped the first set to 77.5, failing on the 9th rep, took a pause and then did a drop set @ 70, knocking out another 8 reps. Think I can up the undergrip rows as these were quite easy, also knocked out 20 reps of flyes without too much difficulty but not sure whether to up these or split into two sets of 15... Calves were supposed to be split into 3 sets, but carried on until I fell of the step ....

So not tol bad a session, trying to push myself forward by upping the weight or adding another set if there is fuel in the tank.

Next session will be legs tomorrow after work!

Was pleased with the amount I got done in the garden yesterday, and there isn't quite so much to do today to get where I planned to be by tonight. After breakfast I shall nip out to Tesco's for a few bits and then get cracking on the garden this afternoon...

Thanks for reading and have a good bank holiday


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You might consider moving the cat litter.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You might consider moving the cat litter.


I would if there was anywhere to move it to ! :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Progress today ... somewhat harder to keep going than yesterday though achieved everything I set out to do... bed nearest the house cleared of shingle and dug over, and some more pots placed



Have Weds/Thurs/Fri off so further progress should be made, although there is still a great deal to do!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I spent most of today just cutting the grass for the first time this year and pruning. It's not something I enjoy, I can see why some people go the astroturf route


----------



## Rykard

i spent most of today refelting the shed roof with my dad - tip don't fix a roof after doing shoulders.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I spent most of today just cutting the grass for the first time this year and pruning. It's not something I enjoy, I can see why some people go the astroturf route


I deliberately don't have any lawn for that reason ...


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 7th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 8 - Rotation2*

*
*

*
Day 2 - Legs*

*Leg Extensions rest pause*:- 12/8/6 @42.5

*
Hack Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*
Lying Hamstring Curl*:- [email protected]

*Windmills*:- 15

*Good Mornings* :- [email protected]

*Bums Up *3x10

*Notes:*- Quite weary tonight, busy day at the shop. Legs feel 'worked', everything a bit of a struggle, leg extensions were hard at times. The hack squats are improving, I'm no longer hitting the back of my legs quite so often. Hamstring curls were ok too in that I found a comfortable position lying on the bench, however struggled on these towards the end. Added a second set to the good mornings...

Final workout of this session will be tomorrow morning..

Bath, dinner, chillax then bed!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 8th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 8 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day Three- Shoulders and Arms*

*Ez Bar Bicep curl*:- [email protected]

*
DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*
Seated DB Side Raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying rear delt raise*:- 2x10 6x4 @7.8

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*Bent over cable delts*:- [email protected]

*
Notes*:- Really felt this workout on my shoulders today. Did a second set of tricep extensions, found the side raises tough going towards the finish. Messed up on the rear delt raises doing two sets of ten before realising I should be doing 6x4 so pauses and then carried on! Managed to knock out 10 reps of the clean and press... who needs cardio if you do these ! :laugh: Noticing a little bit of joint pain in my left elbow on some lifts, it soon goes, but I'm just wondering whether I'm not getting enough rest with all the physical work going on in the garden... am constantly "at it" at the moment....

12th March I weighed 68 Kilo, this morning I weighed 68.7 kilo, so not much gain in nearly a month!.. but then my maintenance threshold will be a lot higher at the moment....

After breakfast a trip to the tip is planned then I intend to clean out and re-organise the greenhouse; I see an opportunity to lose more of the huge pile of shingle I need to do something with and also re-use some large paving slabs.

Tomorrow will be a "rest day" , haircut, shopping then more work on the garden , Session 9 starts Fri/Sat/Sun

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 10th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 9 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day One - Chest & Back*

*Incline BB Press w/u*:- [email protected]

*Incline BB press*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullovers:*- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*
Overgrip BB row*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Seated row*:- [email protected]

Deads:- [email protected]

*Bums Up *:-3x10

*
Notes*:- Another lovely sunny morning got me up early and into the gym... and not too bad a start to session 9. Failed on the 10th rep of the inclines and only managed 6 reps on flat banch @ 77.5, then did a drop set managing 8 reps @ 70. Got into the stride with the pullovers and knocked out two sets. The overgrip BB row did not feel comfortable, pain in my left elbow joint again. Must remember to swop from gloves to wrist bands and chalk for the deads as my grip went, the first 5 or 6 reps were fast and furious and then I slowed down considerably on the remainder :laugh:

Next session will be legs after work tomorrow...

Today is another garden day. Yesterday I completed the access path round the perimeter of the conservatory and built a drystone wall incorporating a water feature... today will be tweeking the drystone wall and clearing the remaining blocks of sandstone from the shady bed and digging that over. Hopefully I shall then be able to relocate some of the plants.

There is still a lot to do with the rear of the garden, there is still what seems like a ton of shingle to lose somewhere and I need to start thinking about the front garden which also needs a workover .. it looks good for a couple of weeks in the summer but the rest of the time seems scrappy to me; I have a few ideas though... reusing palnts and materials I have to hand... The only thing I've bought for this redesign other than the decking is some fast setting concrete, everything else has been salvaged and reused from the old garden!

The first picture is that of a root I took out yesterday morning .. it took an hour to free  :laugh: The remaining pics are of the wall and waterfeature ... this will look a lot better once I've done the planting...



Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 11th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 9 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day Two - Legs*

*
*

*Frog Squats*:- [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Back Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Glute Kickbacks*:- 1x12

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Pistol Squats*;- 1x6 [email protected]

*Notes*:- What with all the work I've been doing in the garden and then a busy day at work, I just feel weary and am looking forward to a fairly gentle day tomorrow; It's going to rain so there will be no temptation to get more done outside!. However need to catch up on housework! Have also had a few issues with tendonitis, and tonight came home with an ache in my right wrist, although that has eased off now..

Could possibly up the leg extensions next session. Squats were heavy on the 1st set but the second set felt better. Pistol squats marginally better though was running out of steam by then.

Rotation 2 Legs will actually be on a day off so hopefully will be able to push myself a bit more!

Final workout of this rotation will be tomorrow morning.

A few pics of the garden as of last night. There is still quite a bit to do ... but the half nearest the hosue is more or less sorted...







Bath dinner chill bed ...........


----------



## Greshie

And a much needed end to the week

Orkney Brewery Dark Island Ale :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 12th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 9 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*
*

*Concentration Curls w/u*:- [email protected]

*Concentration Curls*:- [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Standing Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*
Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Side Laterals*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Rows*:- [email protected]

*
Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Slept like a log last night, obviously that bottle of Orkney Ale did the trick. Woke at 6:30am to a very wet morning. Cuppa and a snooze then up by 7:30..

Decent session. Upped the standing Tricep extensions by 2.5kg, and added another set to the side laterals. Need to check form on the Tricep Pushdowns, may have got my grip a bit too wide.

Rest day (or rather evening after work) tomorrow then Rotation 2 starts Tuesday evening

Housework today ... hoovering dusting and also some cooking .... and the crossword of course ... been neglecting the crossword recently what with trying to sort out the garden......................

Thanks for reading and enjoy your sunday


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 14th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 9 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest & Back*

*
*

*Lat Pulldowns w/u *:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Decline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*
Flat BB bench*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Undergrip BB row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over BB row*:- [email protected]

*Calves:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Been a busy day at work, moving the shop 'round to spring/summer so a bit frazzled by the time I got home, but still not too bad a workout. Upped the decline bench press by 2.5 and knocked out 10 reps fairly easily. Pullovers were good, I now know where to position my shoulders on the bench to prevent that toppling over backwards feeling!. Flat bench was a little disappointing, struggled to squeeze out 5 reps at 77.5 and then only 7 reps on the drop set (although had upped this set by 2.5 on last session). Upped the undergrip row by 2.5 but kept everything else the same!

Next workout will be tomorrow morning.

Bath dinner then chill ...

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 15th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 9 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 2 - Legs*

*Leg extensions rest Pause:*- 12/8/6 @42.5

*Hack Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Hamstring Cur*l:- [email protected]

*Windmills*;- 1x15

*
Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- On days off I like training 1st thing in the morning but this can be self defeating if I've trained after work the night before, and today was no exception. Woke up feeling tired and still feeling weary, it's also raining which doesn't help!

Added a couple of reps to the leg extensions. bashed the back of my legs on the hacks. Good Mornings weren't that good, but felt the leg extensions and lying curls.

Final workout of this session will be tomorrow morning when no doubt I'll feel bright and breezy lol

Trip to the tip, food shopping, then a trip to Wickes and the garden centre to get some bits and pieces ready to get stuck back in to the garden again tomorrow when the wet weather should have cleared away ...

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 16th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 9 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*
*

*
ez bar bicep curl*:- [email protected]

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*Tricep extensions*:- [email protected]

*
Seated DB side raise*:- [email protected]

*
Lying rear Delt raise*:- 1x8 [email protected]

*Clean & Press*;- 1x8 [email protected]

*
Bent Over Cable dealts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up with a headache, first time in ages and due to posture in bed I think... a couple of paracetamol with my early cuppa, skipped the Rocket Fuel for my pre-workout fix (as from previous experience this can make matters worse ) and headache gone but still a little tired so not the best start to the morning 

Went at quite a pace through the workout, the seated side raises were a bit of a struggle surprisingly; kept on getting a twinge in my right arm. The lying rear delts were fine, and then my left shoulder started to fail half way through the clean and press hence the odd sets, I knew I could get out 10 reps and was determined to. have made a note to check technique with the bent over cables ... not sure they are hitting the spot........

Rest day tomorrow (ie evening after work lol) then session 10 due to start on saturday.

Glorious morning here though cool start. After breakfast I shall be continuing work in the garden, making some changes to the front to start tidying up the planting area and in the process use some more of the never ending pile of chippings I need to 'lose'.

Have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 18th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 10 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day One - Chest & Back*

*
*

*
*

*Incline BB Press w/u*:- [email protected]

*Incline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Overgrip BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Seated Row*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*Bums up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- Another lovely sun drenched morning in the Costa Del Dumfries (Not that we are that close to the coast but you get the idea)

This morning was a workout of mixed results... Adding a second set to the pullovers (which felt very good) and the seated row. Knocked out ten reps on deads (just) having remembered to switch from gloves to wrist bands and chalk. But the flat bench was a disappointment; failed on the 5th rep @ 80 and then only managed a 5 rep drop set.

Next workout will be legs tomorrow morning!

I do think all the manual work in the garden has affected training this last couple of weeks as I've not had proper 'down' time to recover. Thankfully the hardest work should be finished this weekend with alterations to the front garden. On Thursday I cleared the verge between the pavement and what remains of my fence and laid membrane, quick setting concrete and then shingle (see photo below). Today I am going to clear a patch of garden and lay a large paving slab to reuse a wooden half barrel to create feature alpine garden, then tomorrow I shall use some of the remaining sandstone slabs, concrete mix and shingle to create a small access walkway in the border. Once all that is done it will simply be a question of deciding what to do with the remainder of the shingle in the back, doing a great deal of digging over and then re-organising all the plants! On a positive note my tomotoes have been planted in the greenhouse! 



Thanks for reading and have a great day


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 19th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 10 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day Two - Legs*

*Frog Squats*:- [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Back Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*
Glute Kickbacks*:- 1x15

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Pistol Squats*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Rather a cloudy start to the morning which is a shame after yesterday's bright sunshine.

Upped the leg extensions by 2.5kg and squeezed an extra couple of reps on the 1st set of squats. Squats weren't too bad at all today, could have gone a bit lower. Changed the pistol squats slightly, previous sessions I held a single db to my chest as per bodybuilding.com but this time I had one in each hand, hence the higher weight, and this seemed to give me more balance, however there is still someway to go in terms of technique; They are not easy!

Final workout for this session will be sometime later tomorrow, I have a hospital appointment mid afternoon so am just working in the morning.

Yesterday I relocated a half barrel to the front garden and created an alpine garden, conveniently using up some bags of builders rubble and more shingle!  ... see photo. I've been a bit stuck as to what to do with the rest of the front garden, in past years it's looked really great for a few weeks mid summer and then between times just looked scrappy, but now I have a scheme in mind which will use more of the sandstone slabs as well as more of the shingle to make the front of the border a low maintenance shrub garden leaving the back part a traditional herbacious border. This means there will always be some colour throughout the seasons whilst being easier for me to keep tidy... Today I shall begin to move plants around to make ready for membrane going down. Once the front is done I can then sort out the remainder of the back garden.... Another two weeks work I reckon!



Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 20th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 10 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 3 - Shoulders and Arms*

*Concentration Curls w/u *:- [email protected]

*Concentration curls*:- [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected]

*Standing Tricep Extension*:- [email protected]

*
Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Side Laterals*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over Rear Lats*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Preacher Curls:- *[email protected]

*Notes*:- Turned in to another lovely day though there is a nip in the air still. This morning at work one of the volunteers found a largish sum of money in an item donated to us via the roadside collections, so we had made the daily target by 11:00am! (We put it through the till in a specific way so it can be traced just in case the charity head office gets a call from a frantic mother/wife ........ )

Had a letter from the hospital concerning the latest of the scans just as I was about to leave for the outpatient's appointment... and the upshot is my right testicle is to be removed, mainly I think as a precaution; it is not at all healthy. My left is shrunken due to a varica but otherwise is ok so that will continue to be monitored. They took bloods this afternoon to check for cancer markers, but again I think that is just a precaution. Reading the bumph they gave me, shall be off work for two weeks, and can't do any heavy lifting or strenuous exercise for a month... However it says nothing about light lifting and light exercise, so I am already thinking about some light routines to keep me ticking over after about the first week from the op.... Problem is most lifts require a solid core which affects the abdomen where the incision will be made for the removal so I need to think carefully about what is sensible to do ....

As for the workout this afternoon, obviously my mind was somewhat detached, however I checked form on the tricep pushdowns and realised I wasn't doing them correctly, so I need to reduce the weight. Added another set to the side laterals, and have made a note to up the rear delts a little.

Tomorrow evening is a rest evening, then rotation 2 starts on Wednesday; I'm working in the morning so it will be directly after lunch....

The impending operation has put some pressure on to finish the hard landscaping in the garden. Continued with the front yesterday, startiing the gravel shrub area, the small section in the photo took nearly all day to sort... but I'm hoping to complete this part of the border on Thursday, then it will be back to the back garden to finish the landscaping on that...



Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## biglbs

Liking that garden buddy

Ffs just reading back through posts and saw above,sorry mate x God be with you


----------



## Mingster

Take it easy mate. Training can wait for a while.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Oh mate. Sorry about your bollock. Hope everything goes ok. Sure it will.


----------



## biglbs

Gresh...see above


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mate, sorry to hear that.

I would not worry about training if i was you, rest up and get well first.

On a lighter note,

Goebbels has two but very small,

Himmler has something similar

But poor old Goering has nothing at all.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

our version was -

the other is in the albert hall

himmler is very similar

but goebbels has no balls at all.

Sorry, Ian. This isn't helping.


----------



## 25434

Hey Gershwin....sorry to hear the news...you are losing one of your ickle furry friends?.....better to lose that, rather than your life right? I also think that Hitler prolly had nothing wrong with his but they just took 'em off cos he was a bit of a [email protected]!!! :blush:

Have you got someone to look after you for a bit when you go into hospital? I wish I was a bit nearer so I could bring you buns and stuff and sit on the bed, prolly bouncing around and giving you pain in your whatnots, not noticing and pressing that dam button on the bed thing that goes up and down? just like in the carry on films? :lol:

On a serious note Ian. You will be ok and I am very genuinely wishing you well and sending ethereal hugs in big waves. xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Gershwin....sorry to hear the news...you are losing one of your ickle furry friends?.....better to lose that, rather than your life right? I also think that Hitler prolly had nothing wrong with his but they just took 'em off cos he was a bit of a [email protected]!!! :blush:
> 
> Have you got someone to look after you for a bit when you go into hospital? I wish I was a bit nearer so I could bring you buns and stuff and sit on the bed, prolly bouncing around and giving you pain in your whatnots, not noticing and pressing that dam button on the bed thing that goes up and down? just like in the carry on films? :lol:
> 
> On a serious note Ian. You will be ok and I am very genuinely wishing you well and sending ethereal hugs in big waves. xx


Thank you Flubs.... fortunately I think I shall only be in Hospital for 24 hrs .... although it seems someone will need to be around for the first 24hrs after I get home which could be a bit of an issue, though I'm hoping I amy be able to convalesce with my friends ont he coast for a few days, and the furballs can go and stay in the cattery ... but we shall see ... no date yet so not arranging anything until I know when it'll be!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Liking that garden buddy
> 
> Ffs just reading back through posts and saw above,sorry mate x God be with you





Mingster said:


> Take it easy mate. Training can wait for a while.





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Oh mate. Sorry about your bollock. Hope everything goes ok. Sure it will.


Thank you chaps .... sure everything will be fine !


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 22nd April 2015*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 10 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 1 - chest and Back*

*
*

*Lat Pulldowns w/u *:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Decline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*
Flat BB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*
Undergrip BB row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*
Bent Over BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Half day at work, so got this session in directly after lunch. A little disappointed with the flat bench, might decrease the weight a little to squeeze a few more reps out. Everything else fine. Made a note to check technique on undergrip row as not sure I'm doing it correctly.

Next workout will be legs tomorrow morning.

A couple of hours continuing to sort out the garden then back to work for a volunteer party  something I could do without tbh but we have been doing quite well recently so it's a way of thanking all the volunteers for thwir contribution!

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## 25434

Bloopin 'Eck Gershwin! I just looked up Dumfries (I think u live there?).....I thought I would try to come up and look after you when ucameout if hossie...but.....but.....it would take me 6 hours in the train, which frankly I don't mind...but the COST!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeek!

Idea blown out of the water as I still ain't got a job....humph....temp wages don't stretch that far. Did u HAVE to move to the end of the universe to live? Durrrr...yes...its your fault.... :sneaky2:

Honestly ....pft......xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Bloopin 'Eck Gershwin! I just looked up Dumfries (I think u live there?).....I thought I would try to come up and look after you when ucameout if hossie...but.....but.....it would take me 6 hours in the train, which frankly I don't mind...but the COST!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> Idea blown out of the water as I still ain't got a job....humph....temp wages don't stretch that far. Did u HAVE to move to the end of the universe to live? Durrrr...yes...its your fault.... :sneaky2:
> 
> Honestly ....pft......xx


Yep it's the back end of beyond for sure :laugh:

Thank you for thinking od me  but don't worry though... I have a plan to gatecrash my best mate's parents for a couple of days....

Pre-assessment appointment is 4th May


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Bloopin 'Eck Gershwin! I just looked up Dumfries (I think u live there?).....I thought I would try to come up and look after you when ucameout if hossie...but.....but.....it would take me 6 hours in the train, which frankly I don't mind...but the COST!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> Idea blown out of the water as I still ain't got a job....humph....temp wages don't stretch that far. Did u HAVE to move to the end of the universe to live? Durrrr...yes...its your fault.... :sneaky2:
> 
> Honestly ....pft......xx


You live at the wrong end of the country hon. Anywhere south of Leeds is mainland Europe in my book


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You live at the wrong end of the country hon. Anywhere south of Leeds is mainland Europe in my book


:laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> You live at the wrong end of the country hon. Anywhere south of Leeds is mainland Europe in my book


lol...I know, and I'm a proper northern gal too...haven't seen a decent fish cake in years!!! :laugh:

and...morning Gershwin..xx


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 23rd April *

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 10 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 2 - Legs*

*Leg Extensionsrest Pause*:- 12/7/5 @45

*Hack Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Hamstring Curl*:- [email protected]

*Windmills*:- 15

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- And another lovely cloudless sky this morning...

Leg extensions rest pauses got tough towards the end . Hack squats were also fine until the last few reps of the second set. Think I may drop the weight on the good mornings to improve technique.

Last workout of this rotation, shoulders and arms, will be tomorrow morning

Another day in the garden ahead, aim is to complete ground work to the front garden so I can then concentrate on finishing the back; it's all a bit pressing now what with the operation on the horizon; there'll be no humping lumps of sandstone around for a while after that!

Thanks for reading, have a great day and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Windmills? Bums ups? You're making these up.


----------



## Rykard

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Windmills? Bums ups? You're making these up.


google them - (just not at work lol)


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Windmills? Bums ups? You're making these up.


bums up = an abs exercise called Bottoms up...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/bottoms-up

Windmills

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/windmills


----------



## biglbs

At least they are not called up-ya-bums a Gresh? :blush:


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 24th April*

*
*

*
Three way traininf split - Session 10 - Rotation2*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*Ez Bar Bicep Curl*:- [email protected]

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Seated DB Side Raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying Rear delt raise*:- [email protected]

*
Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over Cable Rear Delts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Rather overcast this morning, and rain is forecast for later in the day. More or less steamed through the final workout of this session, did a 6x4 on the seated DB raises for a change... which got tough towards the end. Checked form on the rear cable delts and downed the weight; these still need some work.

Session 11 will start on Sunday.

Completed the hard landscaping to the front garden yesterday so this morning just need to tidy the rear part of the border. Then weather permitting can return to finishing off the back garden on my days off next week! As I'm working tomorrow also need to get to Tescos and do some housework!



Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 26th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 11 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 1 - Chest & Back*

*Incline BB Press w/u*:- [email protected]

*Incline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullovers*:[email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Overgrip BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Seated Row*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected]

*Bums up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- Woke up to another lovely sunny morning, although it's clouding over a little now.

Don't seem to be able to get beyond 9 reps on the inclines and 4 reps on the 1st set of flat bench. Downed the second set by 2.5 and squeezed out one more rep!. Everything else fine, Deads didn't have huge amounts of drive through.

Next workout will be legs after work tomorrow

I think I'm going to complete 12 sessions on this routine and then have a change, or continue until my operation and change after that: It's been a bit of a slog recently; however this might be due to all the work on the garden meaning I've not really had enough time to relax and recover, and my job is very hectic too.

Thankfully most of the heavy work in the garden has been completed, although I shall be out there again today, this time trying to sort out the remainder of the back garden .............

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Have a week off. Eat lots of pies. Come back and hit the bench again. Bet you smash it.


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 27th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Trainign Split - Session 11 - Rotation 1*

*
*

*
Day 2 leg*

*Frog Squats*:- [email protected]

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected]

*Back Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Glute Kickback*:- 1x15

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Lunges*:- [email protected]

*Pistol Squats*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Funny day, Sunshine, rain, snow, sunshine ... but bloody cold! Good day in the shop however.

And not a bad session tonight to begin with either, leg extensions and squats were good but after that I started to run out of energy, and I've given up on the pistol squats; I simply can't go low enough without keeling over...

Final workout of rotation 1 will be tomorrow night.

Ended up doing very little yesterday, after about an hour in the garden it started to sleet, and although the weather cleared up in the afternoon I decided to have an easy day.

bath, dinner, then chill 

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 28th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 11 - Rotation 1 *

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*
**Concentration Curls w/u*:- [email protected]

*Concentration Curls*:- [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected]

*Standing Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Side Laterals*:- [email protected]

*Bent over rear delts*:- [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Preacher Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Rather a miserable day here, cold and wet for the most part. Was a bit of a plod through this evening tbh

Added a second set to the tricep extensions and upped the rear delts by a wafer or so. Made a note to add a second set to the tricep pushdowns.

Rotation2 starts Thursday, rest day tomorrow though since the forecast is not good for woerking in the garden, am planning to size and paint one of the conservatory walls, then paper the other wall on Thursday, neither job will hopefully will take long

Tonight bath, dinner, chill !

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 30th April*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 11 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 1- Chest & Back*

*Lat Pulldowns w/u*:- [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected]

*Decline BB Press*:- [email protected]

*
Pullovers*:- [email protected]

*Flat BB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Undergrip BB Row*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Bent Over BB Row*:- [email protected]

*Calves*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up with a bit of a headache this morning and ended up taking some paracetamol part way through the workout... it's easing now but I felt tired all the way through and lacked energy.

I think after this rotation is completed I shall take a few days off and then come back with a deload session. Thinking about it, under normal circumstances I would have had a week's break down South by now, but re-landscaping the garden and the impending operation have put paid to organising anything.

Only managed 3 reps on Bench @ 80kg though then squeezed out 7 at 75. Everything fine though as I say a bit of a slog again.

Have two jobs that need doing today ... papering the firewall in the conservatory and shopping... not impressed by the fact that I have no wallpaper paste to hand so have to waste time going getting some... and then the wall will require sizing before I can hang the paper ... am hoping to find some inner vroooom to get it all done. The wall I did yesterday looks good now it's painted so that gives me motivation to continue


----------



## Greshie

Well that's the decorating done and dusted ... not that the felines are the slightest bit interested :laugh: 



Lunch then off to Tesco's


----------



## 25434

Lolling at the pussy cats massive indifference....pft! Dock their fish bites for their cheek...:laugh:

Nice decorating Gershwin..x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Lolling at the pussy cats massive indifference....pft! Dock their fish bites for their cheek...:laugh:
> 
> Nice decorating Gershwin..x


there you go Flubbsie


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 1st May*

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 11 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day 2 -Legs*

*Leg Extensions Rest pause*:- 12/8/6 @42.5

*Hack Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*
Lying Hamstring Curl*:- [email protected]

*Windmills*:- 1x20

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 3x10

*Notes*:- Quiet day in the shop and short of volunteers though still got quite a bit done....

This evening's workout was better than I expected though no records broken ... Last workout will be tomorrow morning then I am going to take a few days break, coming back with a deload session in the middle of next week.

Bath, dinner, chill 

thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

hey Gresh, I'm glad you are having a break. You've been doing so much lately, you need a rest. I never thought it would be me telling you this,  . Gawwwwwwd knows you've told me enough times.


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 2nd May *

*
*

*
Three Way Training Split - Session 11 - Rotation 2*

*
*

*
Day Three - Shoulders and Arms*

*Ez bar Bicep Curl*:- [email protected]

*DB Floor Press*:- [email protected]

*
Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*
Seated DB Side Raise*:- [email protected]

*Lying Rear Delt Raise*:- [email protected]

*Clean & Press*:- [email protected]

*
Bent Over cable Rear Delts*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Lovely sunny morning here though rain is due this afternoon and it's chilly!. When I do the clean and press again I must remember to start using locks to prevent the weights from sliding down the bar, got out of the rythmn of the movement having to stop to slide the weight back up!. Bent over cable rear delts are awkward ... even at this baby weight, I can't seem to stretch my arm fully out parallel, something I'm sure is due to lack of wrist flexibility.

Next session will probably be next Wednesday; I'm thinking of digging out a two day split I used last year and deloading the weights. That's one of the advantages of training over a period of time; there are all sorts of routines and variations to refer back to!.

What I do after that is still up in the air, 12 sessions of these three way splits is a nice round number, but then again I may tke the opportunity to devise another routine.

Am working Monday, but at leat it will be bank holiday hours so can have a lie in. This morning is washing and housework then I'm out this afternoon. Tomorrow is supposed to be wet so not a great deal planned!.

Thanks for reading and have a great bank holiday weekend


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 6th May*

*
*

*
Full Body Two Day Split Compound Session - Deload *

*
*

*
Day1*

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squat*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Blew the electronic cobwebs off this from last year and did very little tweeking, although looking back through the hardcopy versions of my records can't find an exact match.

Ended up increasing the the volume sets on bench by 2.5kg as 45kg wasn't doing very much. Downed the reps on the volume sets of squats to 10, 3x15 seemed a little optimistic lol.

Felt a bit creaky to begin with but felt good by the end.

Second part of this session will be tomorrow.

Need to think what to do next ... Am now working shifts at the shop to a pettern... which is usually Mon/Tues then alternate Fri/Sats, debating whether to keep training to days off or to continue training after work. Is three days training with one day rest between sessions too much? how much did the physical work redesigning the garden impact on energy levels? (still not finished btw ... I need some dry weather  ) The way I am thinking at the moment is to adjust the training sessions to accommodate the fact I still need to finish the garden, and then review again once this is done. The other curved ball is the looming operation, had my pre-op assessment yesterday, blood pressure, heart trace, and 100 questions ... but still no idea of a date.............. so for the moment may go back to training three days a week with a rest day in between each workout.

Wet start to the morning, though at least it's stopped raining for the moment... not much planned other than food shopping and a bit of housework..

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Rykard

with regards to training frequency you will have to give it a go, as long as you're recovering fine, go for it


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 7th May*

*
*

*
Full Body Two Day Split Compound Session - Deload*

*
*

*
Day 2*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over BB Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Upright rows*:- [email protected]

*notes*:-Lovely sunny morning. Other than the tricep pushdowns the weights were perhaps a little too light in some places; certainly on the 10 rep sets of deads and the upright rows.

Have been having a nose around the forums looking at training regimes and so far have bookmarked one from bodybuilding.com that I have used previously. Am also looking at two day splits as these might fit in to working patterns easier ...

Today is supposed to stay dry and sunny so I shall take a walk down to the polling station to vote, and then later, once the ground has dried off a bit, will get in to the back garden and continue work. I'm hoping to lay another small path across the back of the garden, if I can get that done this afternoon the biggest part of the ground works will be completed.

Tomorrow will be a rest day, Saturday I'm working so may just repeat this two day split in the evening and on Sunday. By tomorrow though I'm hoping to have a new training plan in place to begin next week.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Hey Gresh, I'm off to BB.com to find myself a 3 way split to do. I've decided to do Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday weights, and then small activities inbetween those days, swim or a long walk or something. I haven't done a 3 way split for ages so it will be a nice change I think.

Have a pleasant day. sun just arrived here and I can actually see the top of a tree from where I sit at work, it's waving about like a good 'un...very nice..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I've just started a two day split, Ian. Liking it so far. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 10th May*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Day 1*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Pullups*:- 4x8

*Power cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums up*:- 4x8

*Notes*:- So I have picked a three day full body workout from someone called olinerules from Bodybuilding.com, and have printed out the BB.com workout logs and copied them ...saves a great deal of time.

This first session is 4 sets of 8 reps per exercise, the remaining sessions vary the sets and reps. I kept weights within my normal ranges, only failing on the 70kg set on bench which was a little disappointing, so the final set on bench was a deload.

The original workout had Military Press and Abs Roller, but given my history with MP, I changed that to Power Cleans and the roller to Bums ups.

Tomorrow will be a rest evening, then day two will be on Tuesday after work, and this will be a 5x5

Very wet and miserable here, feeling a bit sneezy and snivelly, might be hay fever, though I had a sore throat a couple of days ago. Nothing really planned as I can't get into the garden, though I may toddle off to Homebase later to buy some plants

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 12th May*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Day 2 5x5*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Hammer Curls*:- [email protected]

*Notes:-*Second session is a 5x5 and after work which proved a bit of a challenge, I nearly put it off until tomorrow, but that would muck up the rest of the week as I'm working Fiday, and the final day is a 3x12 ! So I pressed on though did find myself running out of steam towards the end. the final sets on Deads and bench were just under my current maximum weights; this was primarily so I could pace myself through the routine a little better.

'Rest' day tomorrow, which is hopefully going to be fine enough to work in the garden; not huge amounts left to do now!

Final day for this session will be on Thursday.

Thanks for reading and have a good evening!


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 14th May*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Day 3 - 3x12*

*Lunges*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- 3x12

*Chin Ups*:- 3x12

*Push Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Plate Twists*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Got up later than intended and have quite a busy day ahead.

First time I've done dips since my accident a couple of years ago, and they were fine. Got mixed up between pull ups and chin ups (from the 1st session) and only realised this morning lol!. Push Press was a first, kept the weight low on these to see how I got on; need to check form next time. Didn't get on at all well with the Plate twist, but afterwards realised I was doing them wrong, mind you could still feel an impact on the abs!

Working tomorrow which is a rest day then off Saturday which will be the start of the next session... I shall take a look at some of the suggestions olinrules makes for alternate exercises to add a bit of variety.

Have the dr's today to check my ears (one has been blocked for weeks now, I've been dropping olive oil into it, but the wax hasn't really shifted) then I need to do a Tesco shop, pop a cheque into the bank, and get to the garden centre to buy some tree stakes... I planted three miniature fruit trees yesterday in my new fruit 'n veg patch .... Bit windy and overcast here though should stay dry.

thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 16th May*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 2 - Day 1*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x8

*Powercleans:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 4x8

*Notes:-* Good session this morning, got back to 115kg on the last set of squats; could possibly have gone a little lower to ground on these though. Sailed through the four sets on Bench so did a final set at 80kg, a little disappointed I only managed 3 reps before failure, but it wasn't so much a physical failure but rather mental preparation on the 4th rep went adrift. Upped the power cleans slightly on the last set but form can go out on these if I'm not careful. BB curls upped slightly too; might swop these for preacher curls next time as the latter seem to have more effect. Pleased with the pull ups (which if you remember I got confused with chins last time), I've not done these for ages and had no problems at all.

Next workout will be Monday after work, though I have an inclination to do it later on tomorrow afternoon if I feel sufficiently rested.

I'm beginning to think the Three way training split I took from the TrainedbyJP site was beneficial, even though I felt tired towards the end: Once my operation is done and dusted I may go back and take a look at his advanced 4 day workout, but will just run it for say 6 weeks at a time and alternate with something else.

Weather can't decide what to do today, it's supposed to stay dry but the clouds look ominous at times. There is still one corner of the back garden to sort out and I noticed this morning a couple of my dahlia tubers stored over winter on the garage window sill are sprouting so they need to be planted up...

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 17th May*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 2 - Day 2 - 5x5*

*
*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*
Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Today did not get off to a good start, waking up badly and developing a headache, however two paracetamol and a snooze in the early afternoon sorted things so I decided to go ahead with the workout.

Glad I did as this was a good session overall, got back to a top set of 110 on deads, I know I can push further on these despite having problems with grip, though chalk does help. Increased the bent over rows on last time, aiming for 60kg next session. Also got back to 67.5 on incline bench; hoping next time to hit 70kg on these. Did incremental sets on the lateral raises and got up to 12.8 which is way in excess of the weights I've been doing recently. Think I might swop tricep extensions for Pullovers as didn't feel the extensions were hitting the spot today. Also changed Hammer Curls to Preachers and these felt better, incrementing to 42.5 which is the heaviest I've ever preached.

Next workout will probably be Wednesday morning unless I still feel full of beans after work on Tuesday, unlikely

It has largely stayed dry today contrary to the forecast, but I've spent most of it doing housework. Yesterday I got out into the garden for a while and sorted out a bit more of the final corner, not much more to do now, a few more pieces of sandstone slab to lose somewhere and a compost bin to dispose of ... am hoping the weather will be decent enough when I'm off later in the week for the final push!

Bath, Roast Chicken dinner and some TV tonight ...

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 20th May*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 2 - Day 3 - 3x12*

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- 3x12

*Chins*:- 3x12

*Lying Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- I've changed this section of the workout quite considerably, replacing lunges with Leg extensions, push press with lying curls, and plate twists with DB flyes. I want to focus on weak areas, which are legs, and I've found extensions hit the spot better than lunges, and lying extensions are good for hams. Not too worried about abs so replaced with flyes to give the chest an exercise...

It was a good well paced session. Varied the chins from narrow grip to wide grip, dips were ok but are under review, got a slight stabbng pain in my right hand, not bad enough to stop but made me think if there is an alternative that wont put pressure on my wrists, especially if I want to add weights.

Next session will be Fri/Sun/Tues though again might condense to Fri/Sun/Mon as I have Mon off.

Waiting in for a delivery later this morning then am going to have one last push to get the garden sorted, my best pal is due up Friday night and he is looking forward to seeing all the changes I've made. Thankfully I have tomorrow and Friday off and the weather is supposed to stay dry today and tomorrow so should be able to get everything done!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 22nd May*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 3 - Day 1 - 4x8*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x8

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums Up* :- 4x8

*Ez Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Energy levels seem to be returning, whether this is due to taking more breaks between workouts or to the fact all the really hard work in the garden is finished I'm not sure.

Big smiley on the squats, upped each set by 5kg and I managed a 120kg set for the first time since the accident two years ago, only went to parallel but still a bit of a milestone. Previous sets were good and measured and I went below parallel on these though not quite atg. Bench press also upped by 5kg on each set and I squeezed out an extra 3 rep set at 80kg. Can't believe how easy I'm finding pullups, these used to be a struggle, just shows how strength has increased, will be adding some weight to these soon I think!. Messed up with the rhythm of the clean and press on the last rep and the bar hit my chest rather than under my chin so was counted as a fail. And added tricep extensions... Triceps are a weak area and I was looking at exercises on bodybuilding.com and realised the ez bar could be used, I've used a dumbell before and found the lift awkward.. ez bar is erm much easier lol! I may alternate these with pushdowns in future.

Am continuing to track food through myfitnesspal... maintenance has been calculated at 2600 which I exceed but am struggling to gain any weight so I think it must be a bit low, however now work in the garden is finished I wont be burning quite so many calories..........

working tomorrow so the next workout will be Sunday morning 

My best pal is pitching up later tonight and staying over before going down to his parents on the coast, so today is cleaning the hosue day 

In the meantime some pics of the garden ... will need to prune the box hedging in a couple of weeks and also cut the rear hedge, I'm going to have this reduced in height at some point to make it easier to maintain...


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 24th May*

*
*

*
Full body workout - Session 3 - Day 2 - 5x5*

*
*

*
*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Incline Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Rather a tiring day at work yesterday, we were very busy at times with only a few volunteers, so early to bed and late to rise, however once I got going this was a good workout overall !

The  by the deads indicates another matching of a PB, it might even be a PB, I'm not certain, but I do know I have not hit 120kg since the accident. The single happened because I was still wearing gloves, and the bar slipped out of my grip, so I swopped to chalk. The 120 set was very hard without huge amounts of drive, but I did it!

This set the tone, bent over rows was upped by 5kg, and incline bench by 2.5 on the last set. Replaced tricpe extensions with pushdowns, the final 35kg set was a little too heavy. Preachers also upped by 2.5kg

Final workout of this session will be tomorrow morning.

After breakfast I'm heading out to my see mt best pal and his parents at their house on the coast; should be a nice afternoon, though it's cloudy today, disappointing after yesterday's wonderful sunshine!

Thanks for reading and have a good day!


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 25th May*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Session 3 - Day 3 - 3x12*

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline BB Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x12

*Lying Ham Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*notes*:- Forgot I had the dentist at 9am so had to postpone this workout until after I had taken my best pal back to Carlisle station to catch his train down to London.

in truth could have down with a snooze whn I got home, but necked my pre-workout fix and got on with it. Upped the first two sets of leg extensions; these really hit the spot. Changed dips to decline bench, keeping the weights lowish in consideration of the amount of reps. Chins felt a little tougher coming straight after the declines. Lying curls were ok, I will probably up the first two sets on these next time. Chins were slightly hard going.

Before starting I intended to add another sneaky exercise at the end, but by the time the flyes were done and dusted I'd had enough!

Going to have a bath and then forty winks I think... post roast beef is simmering on the hob for later.

Next session will start sometime on Wednesday, the car is going in to Jaguar Carlisle in the morning, I've a problem with warm starts, so the workout will probably be later in the afternoon or early evening.

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of the bank holiday... has turned out rather nice here after a cloudy cool start !


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 27th May*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 4 - Day 1 4x8*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x8

*Powercleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bumsup*:- 4x8

*Ez tricep extensions*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bank account £200 lighter (not including coffee at Cafe Nero, lunch at Starbucks and a tenner spent on a Ted Baker satchel from a charity shop) but the warm start issue now seems sorted so no more cringing behind the wheel in Tesco's carpark after shopping. Also had a ride in the new Jaguar XE... I WANT !!! will have to see what the used prices are in a couple of years time  !

Kept squats the same as last session, but felt I went lower this time which is good. Upped bench by 5kg across the board. Pullups really hit the spot again. Everything else kept the same except for the extensions where I did 4 sets at 19.9 rather than incrementing.

Not quite sure when the next workout will be; I'm now working for the rest of the week as the Store Manager has been taken ill, I'm thinking I may swop workouts two and three over, doing day three on Friday evening then day two on Sunday ... mainly because day two is deads and I need to be fresh for those!

Bath chill, smoked haddock for tea, then more chilling before an early night and work tomorrow :double ****: still at least the weather is not great so I shan't be missing very much..

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 29th May *

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 3 - Day Two - 3x12*

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chin Ups:*- 3x12

*Lying Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf Raises:- [email protected]

*
DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- This workout is normally day three but I swopped it over as it's slightly lighter than day 2, so theoretically easier to do after a day at work. Upped the first set of leg extensions and lying curls, but left everything else as last time. It was a good session though I felt a little weary physically. I'd still like to slot in another exercise but not sure what.

Last workout of this session ... Deads 5x5, will be on Sunday. I am now working through next week, with just Thursday off which does not please me hugely, this means two of Session 4's workouts will have to be in the evening after work.

Bath, dinner, tv, bed .........

thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 31st May*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Session 4 - Day 3 - 5x5*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over Rows*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline BB Prtess:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Slow to get going this morning, we had a very busy day in the shop yesterday; few volunteers and many customers so I was completely whacked by the time I got home.

The final set of deads felt slightly easier than last session. The lateral raises I increased the first set slightly, keeping the weight constant for the first three sets before incrementing slightly on the last two as 9.3 felt a bit light, although there was a good range of movement. Increased the first three sets of tricep pushdowns, but lowered the final set slightly.

Today is housework and washing ... have already had to dodge showers putting washing out and then bringing it back in , 'spose it's a type of cardio part the way through a workout lol. Also might finally get round to sorting out my hanging basket later this afternoon !

Am aiming to start Session 5 after work on Tuesday, Thursday is my day off so will be deads day and then the final session will either be Friday or Saturday after work; I'd prefer Friday as I'd like to start the following session 6 on Sunday morning; and all being well things should return to normal with work that week!

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 2nd June*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 5 - Day 1 4x8*

*
*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x8

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x*@45 [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums up* :- 4x8

*Notes*:- This wasn't too bad a session for being after work; wasn't hugely tired although I was in the gym for about an hour and twenty minutes which is longer than usual. Kept all the weights the same as last session except I upped the first set of power cleans by 5kg. Pullups were good again  , Squats felt a little creaky at times and the last set didn't go quite as low as last session unfortunately.

Next part will be on Thursday, my day off. Tonight I shall feed the cats, have a bath, then have my own dinner (note the priorities with who gets fed first  ) and then it'll probably be bed time !

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of the evening !


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 4th June*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Session 5 - Day 2 -5x5*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] :bounce:

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- By jove I did it! not the best 5 reps as I didn't manage to lock out, but hit a PB on deads at 125kg (it's only taken me four years lol) . Have to say was a bit conscious of the plates and bar banging on the floor after each rep as I know the vibration and sound reverberates through next door; my garage wall is the party wall to my neighbour's bedroom. I already use foam matting but I'm now wondering if there is something else I can use that will muffle the sound etc. Also upped Bent Over rwos by 5kg and upped the final sets of preacher curls.

So a good morning's work...

Got the building control officer coming later to sign off the conservatory and need to do a food shop this afternoon. The garden also needs a tiggle to shift a few weeds that are appearing  It's a nice day so may have a coffee in the summer house.

Also need to look at my diet, upping the calories ... I'm currently 69 kg give or take and don't seem to be able move from that... I was reading a post in the Over 40's Bodybuilding forum on Facebook where some chap was 5' 7" and about 19 stones and looked really solid and muscular, all I could think is he must be permanently shovelling food down ...

Anyway have a good day and thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989

PB :bounce:

well done that man


----------



## Mingster

Well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 6th June*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 5 - Day 3 - 3x12*

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins *:- 3x12

*
Lying Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- By the time I got home from work I felt quite weary, however I perservered and whilst there was nothing spectacular and everything felt a bit heavy, I did the best I could and that's what's important.

Bath dinner bed

I think I may start session 6 tomorrow late afternoon and then continue on my days of from Wednesday onwards.

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## M_at

You're still at it then


----------



## 25434

Hey Gershwin, well done on the PB......whoot whoot :thumb: nice going indeed.


----------



## Greshie

M_at said:


> You're still at it then


Oh yes ...  I trust you are too? !



Flubs said:


> Hey Gershwin, well done on the PB......whoot whoot :thumb: nice going indeed.


Thank you flubbsie, you've gone very quiet of late so I hope all's well with you? :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Greshie said:


> Oh yes ...  I trust you are too? !


Am now - got back into the swing of it about 3 months ago. it's all chronicled in the same place as last time


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 7th June*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Session 6 - Day 1 - 4x8*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]:bounce:

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x8

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 4x8

*Notes*:- A good session later in the afternoon, got to the last set of squats and decided to go for a PB, managed 5 reps @125 and then felt a little stress in my lower back so stopped... next session I shall start the first set at 95kg and increment up to 125kg. A little disappointed with bench failing on the 5th rep of the last set; It did all feel quite heavy so it's possible I'd not recovered fully from yesterday evening's decline bench. Managed to hit my head on the garage ceiling when doing pullups; there's very little clearance between the grab bars and the roof, but again it does prove how much power I now have in my shoulders;I shall need to start adding some weight to these. Power cleans were good too, I tend to struggle towards the end of these but not so this afternoon.

I've eaten quite a lot today, according to myfitnesspal I'm just under 3000 calories and have consumed 341 of carbs so it's possible that helped to fuel the workout.

It's been a nice day here though windy, washing done, some weeding, and I sat in the summerhouse for a couple of hours listening to the radio. Bath, dinner and ironing is on the agenda tonight... I should really show the floors the hoover but that can wait.... 

Next workout will either be after work on Tuesday or Wednesday morning depending how I feel

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Mingster

Lots of positives here mate. Good work:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

another PB :bounce:

awesome work :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Thought i would pop by and see whats going on ! Greshie you have got strong !!!! Your now benching your body weight and more ? Good squatting too  but you have put on some good muscle !!


----------



## 25434

'Nother PB.....raaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh...... :thumbup1: noice one Gresh x


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> Thought i would pop by and see whats going on ! Greshie you have got strong !!!! Your now benching your body weight and more ? Good squatting too  but you have put on some good muscle !!


Not as much muscle as I would like Retro !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 9th June*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 6 - Day 2- 3x12*

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chin Ups*:- 3x12

*Lying Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This is usually the third workout in the sequence, but I switched it over from the tougher 5x5 deads day as it was after work. No PB's or surprises just a solid session.May have to start condensing the leg extension weights; 45kg is still a tough third set but 35 is a little easy for the first set. Chin Ups seem to be more of a struggle than pull ups, though again this could be due to it being after work. May have to deload the flyes slightly; they were not comfortable.

Final workout, deads, will be on Thursday. Tomorrow I have a doctor's appointment and the conservatory people coming round at some point with the building control sign off paperwork.... it's also forecast to be a glorious day so I anticipate spending time chilling in the summerhouse (after the house has been cleaned and the washing done  :laugh: )

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Not as much muscle as I would like Retro !


That's us all mate.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 11th June*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Session 6 - Day Three - 5x5*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Incline Bench*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- This morning's session was interrupted by a call from the Shop Manager to discuss an incident a couple of days ago concerning a volunteer; management of volunteers is personnel management with knobs on!  :no:

The last set of deads was a struggle to reduce the impact of the plates hitting the floor reverberating next door I lifted from the bottom rungs of the cage, but this was a bit too high although it did seem to hit parts of my upper leg that have not been hit before. This issue of reverberation is distracting me from giving my full attention to the lift and I don't know what to do.

Upped the first two sets of Bent Over Rows by 5kg and the third set by 2.5 kg. Incline Bench kept the same as last week; there's a tweek in my shoulder on these, feels like a joint issue so I'm being a little cautious about upping the weight. Lat raises were increased by a wafer, and the Tricep pushdowns also increased, by 5kg on the first set and 2.5kg on subsequent sets.

Another lovely day on the Scottish Riviera, get some washing done, food shopping at some point and gardening ... also might need to pop into the shop at some point ... the issue with the volunteer has just got a great deal more complicated.

Next session will start on Saturday....

Thanks for reading and enjoy the day!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 13th June*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Session 7 - day 1 - 4x8*

*
*

*
*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups:*- [email protected]

*powercleans*:- 1x8'35 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums Up* :-4x8

*Notes* Slightly later starting this morning; had a lie in, switched my 'phone on and a text came through from Mhairi saying she'd left her shop keys at home... so changed out of my gym gear to take my set down to her, only then to get a call to say she had managed to wake her BF and he was coming in with hers... changed back into my gym gear and then got a further call... her BF couldn't find the the keys..... so I had to change again and go down to the shop  .... she'd better not mislay my set :nono:

Anyway this turned in to a good session. Consolidated the new PB on squats by upping sets 2 & 3 by 5kg. Sailed through bench press without any problems though the last set did feel heavy towards the end, I might increase weights on the first three sets and see how I go, theoretically I should be able to achieve 80kg on the last set. Dug out my old rucksack, inserted a 5kg plate and then did the pullups ... these were good. I've made a note to increase the BB curls slightly next time.

A nice day here though cloudy. Intend to do some repairs to a roof strut in my Summerhouse that has split and I need to wash the car... a sodding seagull pooped all over it yesterday.

next workout will be on Monday ... I've the day off... and its Deads day 

Thanks for reading and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> *Saturday 13th June*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Full Body workout - Session 7 - day 1 - 4x8*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Bench press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pullups:*- [email protected]
> 
> *powercleans*:- 1x8'35 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Bums Up* :-4x8
> 
> *Notes* Slightly later starting this morning; had a lie in, switched my 'phone on and a text came through from Mhairi saying she'd left her shop keys at home... so changed out of my gym gear to take my set down to her, only then to get a call to say she had managed to wake her BF and he was coming in with hers... changed back into my gym gear and then got a further call... her BF couldn't find the the keys..... so I had to change again and go down to the shop  .... she'd better not mislay my set :nono:
> 
> Anyway this turned in to a good session. Consolidated the new PB on squats by upping sets 2 & 3 by 5kg. Sailed through bench press without any problems though the last set did feel heavy towards the end, I might increase weights on the first three sets and see how I go, theoretically I should be able to achieve 80kg on the last set. Dug out my old rucksack, inserted a 5kg plate and then did the pullups ... these were good. I've made a note to increase the BB curls slightly next time.
> 
> A nice day here though cloudy. Intend to do some repairs to a roof strut in my Summerhouse that has split and I need to wash the car... a sodding seagull pooped all over it yesterday.
> 
> next workout will be on Monday ... I've the day off... and its Deads day
> 
> Thanks for reading and enjoy the weekend


Great to see your still hard at it, loving the pull-ups with the weighted rucksack , I'm such a woos i need assisted just with body weight atm. Fab session all in , well done x


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Great to see your still hard at it, loving the pull-ups with the weighted rucksack , I'm such a woos i need assisted just with body weight atm. Fab session all in , well done x


Thank you  I keep pushing on! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 15th June*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Session 7 - Day 2 - 5x5*

*Deads :*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] - [email protected] (rack pull)

*Bent Over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Incline press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Rather overcast this morning, and a little late getting up but once I got going the session was good. Struggled a bit on the higher sets of the deads, more so than remember from last time. I've formalised the final set as a rack pull, but it was really hard going. ... it stops the reverberation when the plates hit the ground. I also ended up using chalk and straps to help grip on the last three sets.

Upped the final three sets of Bent over rows, though kept everything else the same as last time. Last set of pushdowns was a struggle.

Final workout of this session will be sometime on Wednesday.

Need to pop into the shop to retrieve my keys, then to Tesco's for a few bits and pieces, and other than a mountain of ironing to get through and the front garden to water, not much planned!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 17th June*

*
*

*
Full body Workout - Session 7 - Day Three - 3x12*

*
*

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline Bench*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins:*- 3x12

*Lying Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Shrugs:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Trained mid afternoon, as this morning I went out to Gretna to pick up a donation for the shop... 20 bags of clothes and shoes, hardly worn and good labels... also nabbed two bowler hats which were destined for the local am dram group... reckon they'll fly off the shelf as soon as we put them out.

No records broken today. I added shrugs to the end of the workout... low weight to see how I got on, reckon I had worked out form by the last set!. May up decline bench slightly though it's not my favourite bench exercise.

Chins were unweighted, funny the difference several months make ... when I did them before Chins were a lot easier than pulls, now it seems to be the other way round!

Never quite sure about this third workout... 12 rep sets are tiring at the time but I seem to recover quite quickly afterwards.

Next session will start on Friday/Sunday/ and then either after work on Tues or Weds morning. weather been a bit off today but supposed to be better tomorrow.. at least I hope so as I plan to cut the rear hedge .. all 40 feet length, 8 feet height, and 6 feet width of the sodding thing

Anyway thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your day....


----------



## 25434

I tried pull ups this week...couldn't do one on my own, had to use the assist thing and still only managed 5 before sneaking away, utterly mortified....humph....pull-ups.....humph.....hurrr hurrr...


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 19th June*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 8 - Day 1 - 4x8*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- [email protected]

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 4x8

*
Notes*:- Oh what a morning  .... was due an abdominal scan at 10:20am but only remembered I should have fasted for 6 hours after a banana, cereal and tea, so had to 'phone up and postpone........ 

Then after the workout had a long telephone chat with the shop manager about an issue we had with one of the volunteers a couple of weeks ago and where the sh1t has now hit the fan, thankfully we behaved appropriately and as required so nothing is going to come back at us; the mud is being slung at Head Office. However we both knew at the time this was going to end in a pile of doodoo !

Started the workout at 10:55 having done the weekly shop... and it took me rather longer than usual to get through it, very hard to get going to begin with, but once I was warmed up I just took my time and focused on getting the most from every set ... I belong to a facebook group Over 40's Bodybuilding and Fitness and some of the physiques are inspirational ... it makes me realise I've still a long way to go, but also that age is no barrier given effort and determination.

Upped the BB curls slightly, raised the first set of squats by 5kg, it felt heavy but subsequent sets felt good. last set was a 'just managed'. Everything else kept the same as last time.

Next workout will be sunday

Weather is brightening up after a cool and overcast start to the day. Managed to get the hedge cut yesterday.. so today am going to show the hoover the floors and generally chill....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Hi Gershwin. It's good to get inspiration isn't it? I read about people who get good physiques no matter what and that inspires me too, but I think I will always be a bit of a chubster cos I just can't stop shoving pies in me gob!:laugh:

Have a great weekend....today I got a job. Aaaaaaannnnd relaaaaaaax. Xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hi Gershwin. It's good to get inspiration isn't it? I read about people who get good physiques no matter what and that inspires me too, but I think I will always be a bit of a chubster cos I just can't stop shoving pies in me gob!:laugh:
> 
> Have a great weekend....today I got a job. Aaaaaaannnnd relaaaaaaax. Xx


 @Flubs congrats on the new job :bounce: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hi Gershwin. It's good to get inspiration isn't it? I read about people who get good physiques no matter what and that inspires me too, but I think I will always be a bit of a chubster cos I just can't stop shoving pies in me gob!:laugh:
> 
> Have a great weekend....today I got a job. Aaaaaaannnnd relaaaaaaax. Xx


Fantastic News


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hi Gershwin. It's good to get inspiration isn't it? I read about people who get good physiques no matter what and that inspires me too, but I think I will always be a bit of a chubster cos I just can't stop shoving pies in me gob!:laugh:
> 
> Have a great weekend....today I got a job. Aaaaaaannnnd relaaaaaaax. Xx


Yaaay "Job" well done Flubbles :thumb: :bounce: ... knew you would, just a matter of time ....

anyway have some job reps from me xx


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 21st June*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 8 - day 2 - 5x5*

*Deads/Rack Pulls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] - [email protected] (RP) [email protected] (RP)

*bent over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Incline BB bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*BB Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Preacher Curls:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Notes:*- So the longest day already and not a bad start though a little cloudy!

Split Deads into two, first three sets deads, last two rack pulls. Upped the last set by 2.5 which was a struggle... I find rack pulls hit the upper hams rather more than the traditional deads do which is why I'm extending the number of sets. Last set of the pushdowns was wonky. Also upped the preachers by 2.5 kg all the way through. Ddidn't get much range of movement on the final set.

So not a bad morning's workout... always try to increase or adjust something to keep pushing forward.

Also hitting 3000 calories each day ... not weighed myself yet but am hoping to see the effect on the scales.

A bit of housework this morning and then a pal is coming over this afternoon ...............

Final workout of this session will probably be Wednesday morning.............

Thanks foe reading and have a good Sunday !


----------



## 25434

Hey Gershwin....I just had toast and a cuppa tea....I berrrluddie love toast........I did some serious calf work today and it's agony.....the next few days will be hell I know it but hey...........what's happening on the garden front? And have you had a date for your op? Or dud I miss it.....durrrrrrrr


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Gershwin....I just had toast and a cuppa tea....I berrrluddie love toast........I did some serious calf work today and it's agony.....the next few days will be hell I know it but hey...........what's happening on the garden front? And have you had a date for your op? Or dud I miss it.....durrrrrrrr


Garden is growing nicely ... including the weeds :thumbdown: ... some of the shrubs I transplanted to the front garden look a bit sick too, but overall am pleased with the way everything is going. I should have a nice crop of blackcurrents to go with the four gooseberries I can see, there may or may not be some apples ... plenty of blossom, but no signs of any pears or plums. Should have plenty of broad beans and have some flowers on the tomato plants ... 

No firm date for the op yet ... should be on or before the 13th July... wish they'd hurry up and let me know!


----------



## 25434

I love gooseberries...yum.....if u lived neR ME I would be scrumping all your fruit etc. hehe....of course I would cook it and share the result with you......

Mebee......x


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 24th June*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - session 8 - Day 3 - 3x12*

*
*

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins *:- 3x12

*Lying curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Just started this morning's workout and the 'phone went ... the Hospital saying they had a cancellation and I could go in tomorrow for the operation! which was a definite nooooooo.... however it is now booked for the afternoon of July 8th ... 12 midday admission...

Upped decline bench by 5kg. Will add weight to the chins next time. Made a note to down the flyes slightly; am not getting full range of movement on these. perfected Shrugs so next time will up the weight.

Monday morning was interesting in that for the first time for a very long time my legs were a little sore ... not doms but an ache... and I put this down to rack pulls which as I've previously said are definitely hitting parts that ordinary deads don't hit...

Weighed myself this morning ... I have crept up to approx 70kg  that's about .6 of a kg heavier than a couple of weeks ago!

Got some washing out and need to do some shopping .. am also trying to arrange a cattery for the furballs for the few days over the operation, but that is proving somewhat difficult ... peak season and all that....

Next session will be Friday/Sunday/Weds

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 26th June*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 9 - Day1 - 4x8*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 1x8bw [email protected]

*Powercleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x8'45 [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bums Up*:- 4x8

*Notes*:- Discovery of the day ... if you accidentally drop a 2.5kg plate into a litter tray (thankfully clean) the bl**dy stuff flies everywhere! :angry:

A wet and very claggy morning... the sweat was dripping down my back by the end of the powercleans...

Sweeping up bits of cat litter and also perhaps having longer pauses than usual between sets meant this workout took a great deal longer than usual, however I tried to max every set even if no weights were increased, and now I'm feeling good.

Operation is set for the 8th July, so I'm going to attempt to fit in another two sessions after this one.. although it will mean training after work on a couple of days.

Not much planned for today other than popping in to the shop (Mhairi the shop manager had an interview yesterday for an additional role as a senior shop manager within the company and I want to see how she got on... she's only 21 but has great potential, it just needs developing; I also had a brief conversation with our General Retail Manager yesterday afternoon the content of which makes me think Mhairi may have been successful or down to the last two)


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 28th June*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Day 2 - 5x5*

*
*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] - Rack Pulls:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- 5x5'10.3

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*
Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Woke up to a very wet and windy morning though it seems to be clearing up a bit now. used reverse grip on the heavier sets of Deads/ Rack pulls which helped I think. Final Rack Pull set seemed easier than last time, and the rack pulls are definitely hitting parts normal deads don't reach.

Altogether just a good solid session, breathing went out on the bent over rows which was a bit of a sod... getting the breathing rhythm right is so important in making a success of a set...

have attached a couple of pics of the gym... am thinking about dusting off the camera and doing some videos..but no point until after I've recovered from the operation......


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 30th June*

*
*

*
Full Body workout - Session 9 - day three - 3x12*

*
*

*leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline Bench*:- 1x12'55 [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected]

*Lying Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- I decided to do this last part after work, and it wasn't too bad although it's stiflingly hot and I'm now in a sweat!

Lowered the flyes to 10.3 and gained more range of movement. Upped Shrugs by 5kg and can probably up slightly further. Added a small 2.5kg weight to the chins. Everything else the same as last time.

Day off tomorrow and I need to go down to Carlisle to my piercer to replace rings with barbells so I can unscrew to remove before the operation next Weds... I might start session 10 tomorrow evening with aim of doing day 2 later on Thursday and day three on Friday after work, then doing the final session Sunday/Tuesday/Weds morning. However I shall be fasting from 6:30am Weds so exercising may not be such a good idea... though I can drink clear fluids up to 11am.

Mhairi didn't get the Senior Retail Manager position but she was only 2 points behind the successful candidate and really impressed the interviewers, especially since she has only worked in this environment for 4 months. I'm really pleased for her because she is very capable but just lacks experience and sometimes can't see the wood for the trees. In some respects I'm glad though ... if she had got the position I would have had to work more hours to cover her galavanting round other shops!

Shower, dinner, chill!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings!


----------



## 25434

Noice workout there Gershwin. I alas......blagged off the gym tonight in favour of Hagen daz ice cream and a walk along the prom. :thumb: I start my new job next Monday, signed sealed and delivered. Cacking it, but hey, gotta take a chance in life right? I've got tomorra off so doing gym first thing in the morning to make up.

Enjoy your evening ...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Noice workout there Gershwin. I alas......blagged off the gym tonight in favour of Hagen daz ice cream and a walk along the prom. :thumb: I start my new job next Monday, signed sealed and delivered. Cacking it, but hey, gotta take a chance in life right? I've got tomorra off so doing gym first thing in the morning to make up.
> 
> Enjoy your evening ...x


nice to see you get your guns out Flubs :thumb:

not that you need it, but good luck with the new job X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Noice workout there Gershwin. I alas......blagged off the gym tonight in favour of Hagen daz ice cream and a walk along the prom.  :thumb: I start my new job next Monday, signed sealed and delivered. Cacking it, but hey, gotta take a chance in life right? I've got tomorra off so doing gym first thing in the morning to make up.
> 
> Enjoy your evening ...x


Good luck on Monday ... I'm sure you'll be fine :thumbup1:

I also blagged off doing a workout yesterday afternoon ... it was a stuffy 29 degrees so I dozed off in the summerhouse ... (as you do!)


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 2nd July*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 10 - Day 1 - 4x8*

*
*

*Squats:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pullups:- [email protected]

Powercleans:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x8'45 [email protected]

BB Curls:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bums Up:- 4x8

Notes:- Grey and clammy this morning, and even with the back door open I was soon in a muck sweat, and the workout seemed to take for ever! Last set of squats and bench not as good as last time. Who needs cardio after four sets of power cleans? :laugh:

Piercings have been taken out ready for next Weds. At least there was a breeze in Carlisle to cool things down... here was just stuffy!

Bit of housework today and general tidying up... working tomorrow and Saturday so may swop stuff around and do Deads on Sunday and the normal day three either tomorrow or Saturday night. That then leaves Mon/Tues/Weds am so am thinking of dusting off a two day split for Tues/weds ... perhaps as a bit of a deload...

Thanks for reading and have a good day *


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 4th July*

*
*

*
Full Body Workout - Session 10 - Day 2 - 3x12*

*
**Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Decline Bench*:- 1x12'55 [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- [email protected]

*Lying Curls*:- 1x12'25 [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Shrugs:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- After work session... it's now a nice sunny evening; a complete contrast to this morning, woke up to thunder, lightning and torrential rain. Felt a little weary this evening but got on with it... upped the shrugs by 2.5 but otherwise everything else kept the same as last time. Just really marking time now until Wednesday... once I've recovered from the op I shall start pushing forward again...

Shower, dinner, chill .... tomorrow later in the afternoon I shall complete the final workout on this session, then on Tuesday I shall do a single session full body workout; decided doing anything on the Wednesday morning when I need to fast from 6:30am is probably not such a good idea....

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evening


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 5th July*

*Full Body workout - session 10 - Day three - 5x5*

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Rack Pulls:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] 55 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] 1x37.5 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Felt very sluggish today, did some hoovering this morning and then spent a few hours in the summerhouse listening to the radio and having the odd 40 winks. So wasn't full of enthusiasm when I started the workout but once the first set of deads were dusted I found some energy and vroom from somewhere and ploughed through, even to the extent of thinking about upping the final set of rack pulls (I didn't). All the lifts felt good, just coming unstuck on the tricep pushdowns... I can't get beyond 35kg at the moment,

So this is the last proper session before my op. I shall do a full body single workout on Tuesday morning and that will be it for a couple of weeks at least . I shall start decreasing calorie intake from tomorrow back down to approx 2300 cals per day being roughly my maintenance ....

Chicken with chorizo roast potatoes and Mediterranean veg for dinner ... then chillax for the rest of the evening...

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your Sunday


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 7th July*

*One Day Split .. light session*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 1x30 @ 33.6

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- So this is the last session before the op... I printed it off late last night and only looked at it properly this morning, concluding perhaps it could have been better structured, eg there are no deads, mainly because when this was devised I didn't like doing squats and deads in the same workout, however I've moved on since then. I nearly added some in but I don't like doing stuff ad-hoc ... Anyway a mental note has been made so next time a one day session is required it will redrafted.

Rather dull here and due to rain later ... need to dust off the cat carrier ready to take them to the cattery this afternoon, and then will give the house a good clean ... tomorrow morning will need to do some shopping (which will require discipline on an empty stomach lol) and be at the hospital for 12 midday.... I think the op is scheduled for the end of the afternoon. I stay overnight in the 23hr ward and then will spend a day at my friends on the coast before returning home Friday afternoon, stitched and bruised ....

Good to see UK-M having a more up to date look and feel 

Thanks for reading and have a good week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Tuesday 7th July*
> 
> *One Day Split .. light session*
> 
> *Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Bent Over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf Raises*:- 1x30 @ 33.6
> 
> *Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- So this is the last session before the op... I printed it off late last night and only looked at it properly this morning, concluding perhaps it could have been better structured, eg there are no deads, mainly because when this was devised I didn't like doing squats and deads in the same workout, however I've moved on since then. I nearly added some in but I don't like doing stuff ad-hoc ... Anyway a mental note has been made so next time a one day session is required it will redrafted.
> 
> Rather dull here and due to rain later ... need to dust off the cat carrier ready to take them to the cattery this afternoon, and then will give the house a good clean ... tomorrow morning will need to do some shopping (which will require discipline on an empty stomach lol) and be at the hospital for 12 midday.... I think the op is scheduled for the end of the afternoon. I stay overnight in the 23hr ward and then will spend a day at my friends on the coast before returning home Friday afternoon, stitched and bruised ....
> 
> Good to see UK-M having a more up to date look and feel
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good week


In case you don't log back on again before the Opp, Good luck Mate.

Enjoy your stay on the coast with your friend if you can


----------



## 25434

Hey gresh....good luck with the op my t'internet friend, take it easy hey..x


----------



## Greshie

Just a quick update... I am now a few grams lighter in weight, am black and blue in a place where most blokes don't want to be black and blue.... climbing stairs is 'interesting' and I'm not quite as mobile as I thought I'd be.... however everything went very smoothly and I was very well looked after... turns out the charge nurse on duty this morning lives 10 doors away from me ... such is small town Scotland!

Spent most of today and most of tomorrow with friends who live on the coast (hence the stairs) returning home tomorrow late afternoon....

Reading J K Rowling The Casual Vacancy... verygood, very good indeed!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to hear it all went well :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

I am so glad you are well buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Cheers guys  ... back home now and have to take things easy for a while which is a bit of a novelty !


----------



## Mingster

Finally found you mate lol. Glad to here you're home safe and well. Enjoy your relaxation time :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Eyup Gershwin, glad you are home  and ok. Big uggs to you xxx


----------



## Greshie

> Eyup Gershwin, glad you are home  and ok. Big uggs to you xxx


Thanks guys..... am getting bored already lol


----------



## 25434

Just u be patient mister.......it will be all good in the end. How did u change your avi please? I can't find how to do it.....ta..x


----------



## Greshie

> Just u be patient mister.......it will be all good in the end. * How did u change your avi please? I can't find how to do it.....ta..*x


God knows.. obviously I did it... but can't remember how! but obviously now you are back to being Olive you have found how to do it anyway!


----------



## Greshie

Okay then I have spent a rather dull wet afternoon trawling through BodyBuilding.com for a suitable workout plan to start after I've recovered..

Have found Jim Stopanni's 12 week 'Shortcut' to size .. Not many shortcuts from what I can see, but Iiked the look of the program. Basically it's 3x4 week blocks comprising 4 workouts each week. Each block is based on a periodisation microcyle. Each cycle lasts a week after which weights and reps are changed. So week 1 is low weights high reps then the weights increase and the reps decrease over the next 3 weeks. The idea is to combine increased muscle size with strength gains

I've printed out the training plans for each week and will have to adjust some of the exercises to suit the equipment I have available. I shall also be a little flexible with how long a 'week' lasts ie I may not train on work days and will probably have one non-work day as a rest day ... it depends on overall energy levels.

The plan also comes with a nutrition guide and meal planner which has always been my weak spot. I shall take a look at this more closely in the coming days and tweak to suit.

Am planning to start this from the beginning of August by which time I should be fully healed. I am hoping at some point next week to start some very light weights, but that is on a bit of a suck it and see basis...

Not feeling too bad.. have reduced painkillers to one co-codamol before bed and one max strength ibuprofen in the morning. Me bits are a lovely shade of purple but the only discomfort I have is the itch and tenderness around the incision scar


----------



## 25434

Hey gresh, get some lavender oil for your scary bits, it's highly antiseptic and helps to heal the skin. I use it on my burns and cuts blah blah. Orrrrrr.....you could massage coconut oil in. I hope all heals up ok for you. X. Go steady with trying the weights out. X


----------



## Greshie

> Hey gresh, get some lavender oil for your scary bits, it's highly antiseptic and helps to heal the skin. I use it on my burns and cuts blah blah. Orrrrrr.....you could massage coconut oil in. I hope all heals up ok for you. X. Go steady with trying the weights out. X


Thanks Frubbsie I shall look ut for some lavender oil .... :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Thanks Frubbsie I shall look ut for some lavender oil .... :thumbup1:


I learned about it when I was training to be an aromatherapist massage person. It's amazing what these oils can do. In the "olden days" lavender extract/oil used to be used to wash down the operating theatres cos of its antiseptic properties...who knew right? Hehe...I didn't....

i hope you recover ok Gershwin...x


----------



## 25434

Hi Ian, just checking in to see how you are doing? I know you can't train at the mo, but doesn't mean you're not being thought about...xxx


----------



## Greshie

> Hi Ian, just checking in to see how you are doing? I know you can't train at the mo, but doesn't mean you're not being thought about...xxx


Morning Flubbsie

1st light training session in about half an hour's time. spent the weekend at my parents seeing the family. Still a little sore but bruising has largely subsided ... back to work this coming Thursday


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 20th July*

*Full Body Workout - Session 11 - Day 1 - 4x8*

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups*:- 4x8

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- First session since my operation. Downed squats quite considerably and whilst they didn't affect the incision scar, I could feel various muscles in the back of my legs being pulled!. Bench downed by 5kg, though messed up on the 3rd set which is why the last set is a deload!. Left the pullups unweighted and downed the power cleans by 5kg. Left the curls as the last session and omitted Abs.

Decent session to get me back into training. Next session will be tomorrow morning. This will include deads which I was debating about but the power cleans were fine so I shall do some very light sets.

Spent a very pleasant weekend at my parents, was keen to get down to see them as mum has not been very well, mentally She's a tough old lady but physically very frail now. A few things planned for today, I have some plants dad gave me that need putting in the garden and need to go to Homebase at some point, otherwise It'll be another relaxing day in the conservatory with The Telegraph crossword.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Well done greshie :thumb now go steady okay? Xx


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 21st July*

*Full Body workout - session 11 - Day 2 - 5x5*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Feeling my hams this morning after yesterday's squats which os a bit of a surprise given the light weights. Downed Deads considerably and frankly they didn't do very much but I need to be a little careful for a while yet. Also downed the rows and bench by 10kg but these hit the spot better. Triceps and preachers also downed a smidgen.

Final workout for this session will be tomorrow morning, then I'm back to work for three days so I doubt session 12 will start until Sunday. Not quite sure what's happening next week as I thik I'm covering the Ayr shop on Weds 29th, which is usually my day off, so I may have Thurs/Fri/sat off instead ... not sure !

Yesterday turned into a disaster, I went out to Homebase and decided to fill the car up at the Tesco's next door rather than where I usually go. The forecourt was jammed full and the first available pump was opposite to my fuel cap, in getting the car as near to the pump as possible I banged the offside tyre on the pump mount promptly bursting the tyre, this is the tyre that was replaced a few months ago after I hit a pothole ... Once changed I went into Homebase only to find half the stuff I was looking at wasn't priced, so I then went over to Wickes where stuff was (considerably) cheaper but they hadn't got everything I wanted .. On the way home I dropped into Qwik Fit for a new tyre only to find they couldn't do anything because lamps were being changed in the workshop and the electricity was switched off... They took my number to give me a call once they were back in business..... but as yet......................  :angry:

Today I have nothing planned other to to go out at some point to get a replacement tyre, so crossword and coffee in the conservatory I think!


----------



## Rykard

good to have you back, take it easy though


----------



## Greshie

and if things couldn't get worse..

Yesterday when I changed the tyre I must have left the locking nut key on the ground ... despite thinking I must remember to pick it up... only found out this morning when I went to get a new tyre ... went back to the forecourt but of course it had gone... so to cut a long story short it's now a trip to Jaguar Carlisle tomorrow to get the locking nuts removed and a new set put on...

This is going to be the most expensive tyre change ever .... :angry:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> and if things couldn't get worse..
> 
> Yesterday when I changed the tyre I must have left the locking nut key on the ground ... despite thinking I must remember to pick it up... only found out this morning when I went to get a new tyre ... went back to the forecourt but of course it had gone... so to cut a long story short it's now a trip to Jaguar Carlisle tomorrow to get the locking nuts removed and a new set put on...
> 
> This is going to be the most expensive tyre change ever .... :angry:


oh greshieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........what a day you've had....good grief....I foresee many pennies being spent....gulp....


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> and if things couldn't get worse..
> 
> Yesterday when I changed the tyre I must have left the locking nut key on the ground ... despite thinking I must remember to pick it up... only found out this morning when I went to get a new tyre ... went back to the forecourt but of course it had gone... so to cut a long story short it's now a trip to Jaguar Carlisle tomorrow to get the locking nuts removed and a new set put on...
> 
> This is going to be the most expensive tyre change ever .... :angry:


oh greshieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........what a day you've had....good grief....I foresee many pennies being spent....gulp....


----------



## Greshie

> oh greshieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........what a day you've had....good grief....I foresee many pennies being spent....gulp....


Every time I think I shall have some money to put aside, something happens !


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 22nd July*

*Full Body workout - Session 11 - Day 3 - 3x12*

*Leg Extensions*: [email protected] [email protected] 1x12:45

*Decline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 3x12

*Lying Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Flyes*;- [email protected]

*Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Final workout of Session 11, still somewhat achy from the last couple of days. Downed the weight by 5kgs on the extensions, bench and lying curls. Lying curls felt a little uncomfortable around the scar area, something was being stretched when I lay on my front but nothing has popped :lol: . Chins were body weight only, but flyes and calf raises were the same weight as usual.!

Shower, breakfast then heading down to Carlisle to get the locking wheel nuts sorted. Once I'm back from that I am going to drop some donations into the shop then do a Tesco's shop... after all the avoidable car expense this week, reckon it's going to be a basket of bread and water!

Working the next three days, then Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday so not quite sure when I shall be able to fit in the next and probably final session of this workout routine. From the 1st August am starting the Stoppani 3x4week microcycle ... have printed off the logs, made adjustments to some of the exercises to suit the available equipment and just need to refresh my mind about the content and draw up a diet plan based on Stoppani's regime...

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Gresh, won't your bits hurt driving all that way? Changing gears and all that? Just go steady....and don't cry when they tell you how much!! Be a brave ickle soldier....  xx


----------



## Greshie

> Gresh, won't your bits hurt driving all that way? Changing gears and all that? Just go steady....and don't cry when they tell you how much!! Be a brave ickle soldier....  xx


Don't worry Flubbsie bits didn't hurt at all, and I managed to keep a straight face when they presented me with the bill... labour charge was actually very reasonable, though the cost of the new locking nuts was rather excessive stll at least I got coffee and biscuits whilst waiting!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 26th July*

*Full body Workout - Day1 - 4x8*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pullups:*- [email protected]

*Power cleans:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- * Not quite where I wanted to be this morning; woke up feeling tired and lacking energy. Upped the first two sets of squats which were good atg. Really struggled on the last set of bench which was a bit of a shock, 70kg should be a comparative breeze. Added a small weight to the pullups. Power Cleans and BB Curls kept as last time. Abs were omitted again.

Because I've not been exercising since the operation food intake has been downed which may have a cumulative effect on performance. I have upped calories slightly since getting back to work but won't be returning to a proper diet until I start the Stoppani workout in August.

One good result is this coming week I am working Mon/Weds/Fri so the next two workouts will be on Tues/Thurs. Off to cover the Ayr shop on Wednesday which will be a nice change and an opportunity to have a nosey!

The incision scar still gets itchy, specially after a day at work..

Shower , breakfast, coffee and crossword either in the conservatory or summerhouse , need to do a bit of gardening too , otherwise a lazy day!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

58 reps at 50KG that's some first set of squats.

:lol:

Great to see things are going so well for you mate :thumb


----------



## Greshie

> 58 reps at 50KG that's some first set of squats.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Great to see things are going so well for you mate :thumb


 Ooops ... sorted !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 28th July*

*Full Body workout - Session 12 - Day two - 5x5*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Bloody baltic this morning, but felt a bit more lively. Upped the deads by 10kg through each set, Upped the rows by 5kg. Also upped bench starting at 55kg and incrementing in 5kg weights until the last set, this was due to set 4 being rather a struggle: on reflection may have been better starting off at 50kg and ending on 70kg. Also upped the final set of preachers by 2.5 but this was not good.

Have quite a way to go on deads before I'm back to pre-op weights, next time I may institute some rack pulls for the last set and see how I do.

Next and final workout for this session will be on Thursday.

Nothing major planned for today; too wet and miserable to do anything outside so quick tidy up and then veg in the conservatory with the crossword... may even have to put the heating on! 

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 30th July*

*Full Body workout - Session 12 - Day three - 3x12*

*Leg Extensions :- *[email protected] 35 [email protected] [email protected] 45

*Decline Bench:- *[email protected] 55 [email protected] 60 [email protected] 65

*Chins:- *[email protected] 2.5

*Lying Curls:-* [email protected] 25 [email protected] 30 [email protected] 35

*Calf Raisies:- *[email protected] 33.6

*Flyes:- *[email protected] 10.3

*Shrugs:- *[email protected] 18

*Notes:-* Back to pre-op weights on this session. last set of curls felt awkward. Otherwise everything fine. I'm fairly certain sunny mornings improve my workouts!

Next Workout is scheduled for Saturday, being the 1st August it's the start of my adaptation of the Stoppani 12 Week Microcycle from bodybuilding.com... the sheets are printed out and ready to go, but I just need to refresh myself of the content, and I also need to start looking at diet, though that may not happen until next week now.

Quite a busy day today... Yesterday was spent covering the shop in Ayr ... was a lovely cross country drive through the west of Scotland, however a seagull did it's business over my car whilst it was parked so that needs a wash, then I need to do a Tesco run and as it's a fine morning get the washing done. If it stays fine and sunny I may spent some chill out time in the summerhouse 

Thanks for reading and have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ah, there you are. Found you again.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ah, there you are. Found you again.


Yes somewhat disconcerting to find all our followed threads have disappeared!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 1st August*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'shortcut' to size - Session 1 - Day 1*

*Chest - Triceps - Calves*

*Bench press*;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x6 /1x5 @ 65 dropset

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x9/1x6 @47.5 dropset

*Incline DB Flyes*:- 2x15 @10.3 [email protected]

*Flat Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x9/1x3 @ 30 dropset

*Lying tricep extension*:- 1x12 @ 14.9 1x15 @ 14.9 1x15 @ 14.9

*Cable Overhead Tricep ext*:- 1x9 @10 1x13 @ 10 1x15 @ 10

*Standing Calf Raise*:- [email protected]

*Seated Calf Raises*:- 3x25 @ 14.9

*Notes*:- So this is the first workout done and dusted. Each of the sets except for the calves should have been 12-15 reps with the final set being a drop set. As you can see the results somewhat varied from this.

The first few workouts of a new routine are always suck it and see as far as weights are concerned. Biggest error was incline bench where i didn't take into account the impact of the preceding flat bench and had to deload from the second set..

The calf raises should have been 25-30 reps lol, but I was rapidly running out of energy by this time. The seated calves were too light and need to be increased. The flyes and tricep extensions will be incremental next time.

Each session comprises 4 workouts, the plan is to do the next one tomorrow, and then the following two next Weds/Thurs on my day's off . There are four sessions per month and these are constructed as a micro-cycle decreasing the reps and increasing the weights through the four weeks.

The course runs for three months - hence the 12 weeks in the title.

This evening or tomorrow I will sit down and sort out the diet to accompany the training. and start tracking intake again on myfitnesspal.com . I stopped doing this after the op, though I made sure I ate fairly cleanly during my time off. However since going back to work I've had to have a few sugar fixes to get me through the days lol

Looks like Mhairi might be on her own in the shop today, in which I shall pop down to give her a break at lunchtime , then I'm out this afternoon. Was going to do some washing but storm clouds are gathering, so I think it will be a morning spent in the conservatory with the crossword!

Thanks for reading anf have a good day


----------



## Mingster

Good luck mate. Diet is the key :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 2nd August*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'shortcut' to size - session1 - day 2 *

*Back- biceps-abs*

*BB Bent over Row :-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Rest Pause

*Standing Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Rest Pause

*Straight Arm Pulldown:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x6+1x6 @ 27.5 rest Pause

*Barbell Curl:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Incline Cur*l:- [email protected] *seated curl *[email protected] *standing Curl*:- [email protected]

*One Arm High Cable Curl:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrust *1x12'14.9 [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunch*:- 1x15 1x20 1x9+1x9 Rest Pause

*Oblique Crunches*:- 3x10 hahaha

*Notes*:- This was tough! Probably went a little too light on the bent over rows as I didn't need to do a rest pause on the last set. Wide grip pull downs were good, but the subsequent variations became a bit of a struggle. BB curls may also have been a little light. As for the incline curls, I hated them, so then went to seated which weren't comfortable, and ended up doing standing by which time I had run out of energy. The one arm cable curls and hip thrusts were ok once I worked out a comfortable position, though I'm not sure how effective the thrusts are going to be; because of space I had to use the ez bar rather than the barbell. First time I've ever done crunches and they got worse the more I did... and as for the obliques; they were a joke!.

Took a look at the Stoppani diet plan last night, and have noted down his suggestions. Weighed myself yesterday... since the op I've not been following any diet or been tracking in myfitnesspal (started back this morning) In these circumstances most peeps put on weight.. me? I lose approx 2 kilo in the space of three weeks! 

According to the Bodybuilding.com ready reckoner I should need approx 2653 cals on rest days rising to 2948 on workout days. Am a bit dubious given I obviously have a high metabolic rate and am on my feet most of the day at work. Anyway I am now tracking intake and am going to use the Stoppani plan as a guide. I also purchased a couple of muscle building cook books from amazon so shall start looking out some of those recipes in the future.

Miserable day here, need to get the hoover out and also mop the kitchen floor, once that is done am going to chill !

thanks for reading and have a great Sunday


----------



## Beklet

Just back on the site as I found my password...argh can't find anything it all looks weird, serves me right I suppose


----------



## Greshie

> Just back on the site as I found my password...argh can't find anything it all looks weird, serves me right I suppose


Yo! good to see you back ! Yep the site was upgraded a few weeks back ....


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> Just back on the site as I found my password...argh can't find anything it all looks weird, serves me right I suppose


weird stuff is happening depends on operating system/browser etc. not sure whether good or bad tbh.

welcome back though, you training still?


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 5th August *

*Stoppani's 12 week 'shortcut' to size - \session 1 - day 3*

*Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Front DB raises*:- [email protected] (these replaced cable front raises)

*Standing alternate DB press*:- [email protected]

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*EZ bar seated Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Standing Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This proved to be the least satisfactory of the days so far, partly because I woke up sluggish this morning and also because if the workout structure. I kept to lightish weights and omitted the rest pauses. Shoulder press felt awkward to start which is why I dropped the weight slightly. The one arm cable front raises had to be replaced as the cable kept twisting, so I did Front DB raises instead... quite liked these. The standing alternate DB press was instead of High cable Rear Delt Flyes which I don't have the facility to do. The standing calf raises replaced Leg Press Calf Raises which again I don't have facilities for.

This section will be reviewed before it's done again and some of the exercises may well be replaced with alternatives. The front DB raises will be upped next time

Rather a murky day here. Need to do food shopping and some washing. At some point will need to investigate why the cable on my power cage is twisting, but I may leave that till later in the week.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Oh bugger! I used up my allotted likes for the day...poop!!

so here is a manual one.... lIKE.......made with much effort and 4 attempts therefore much more worthy than a single click....  ...he hee....take care mister.....and check that cable out....why could it twist? Has it popped out of its groove by the roundish bit? Hope you can fix without having to spend pennies...xx


----------



## Greshie

> Oh bugger! I used up my allotted likes for the day...poop!!
> 
> so here is a manual one.... lIKE.......made with much effort and 4 attempts therefore much more worthy than a single click....  ...he hee....take care mister.....and check that cable out....why could it twist? Has it popped out of its groove by the roundish bit? Hope you can fix without having to spend pennies...xx


I know ! I'm doing that all the time (using my 'like's' up that is! )

First thing I checked ... whether it had slipped the groove... but nope... The mounting it's on looks a bit twisted so may have to get my spanners out ....


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 6th August*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'shortcut' to size - Session 1 - day 4*

*Legs/Abs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hack Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x9/[email protected] rest/pause

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x11/[email protected] rest/pause

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x7/[email protected] rest/pause

*Lying Leg Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x10/[email protected] rest/pause

*Bridge Thrusts:*- [email protected]

*Crunches:*- 1x12 1x15 1x12

*Plank*:- 2 x 1 minute

*Notes:- *Well yesterday didn't go as planned; Mhairi 'phoned from the shop wondering if I could go in as she had been taken ill, so I ended up working from 12:30 onwards and was totally pooped by closing time ...

Woke up this morning not feeling very refreshed or with much energy and this workout was a bit of a slog tbh. Never like doing Squats and Deads at the same time as they both require a great deal of intensity of input and effort. and 12-15 reps on a set is tough going towards the end. Kept the weights lowish on the major lifts; changed hip thrusts to bridge thrusts. Crunches got bad again towards the end and Planks are bloody hard!

Updating my laptop to windows 10 as I type this ... fingers crossed it all goes well !

One good thing about the uk-m upgrade is work is saved if you suddenly crash out of the app (or the laptop decided to reboot!) thought I'd lost everything, but came back in to find it all still there!

Having a rest day tomorrow and Saturday am working , so the next session which is a 4 day 9-11 reps on the main lifts series will start on Sunday/Tuesday/Thurs/Fri...

Just going to veg today ... I feel a snooze over the crossword coming on ! :lol:

Thanks for reading and have a good afternoon!


----------



## Beklet

Rykard said:


> weird stuff is happening depends on operating system/browser etc. not sure whether good or bad tbh.
> 
> welcome back though, you training still?


Yes, though sporadic.. Back on it properly next week


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 9th August*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'shortcut' to size - Session2 - Day 1*

*Chest/Triceps/Calves 9-11 rep sets*

*Bench Press*:-:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x7/1x4 @ 70 - rest pause

*Incline Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:-:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Extensions:*:- [email protected]

*Cable Overhead Extensions*:- [email protected] - Decline Ez bar Tricep extension:- [email protected]

*Standing Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Seated Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Feeling much brighter this morning.. I think I must have been a little run down last week as I ended up with a cold sore last night ... a sure sign of being under the weather. also suspect I may suit 9-11 rep sets rather than 12-15 rep sets which I found exhausting last week.

Upped the weights slightly on the big lifts ... 5kg on Bench, 2.5 on pushdowns. Increased the number of reps on the calf raises, though need to increase seated calves.

Only problem were the cable overheads where the cables twisted again which is why I replaced with decline tricep extensions. Not sure why this is happening as the ordinary tricep pushdowns are fine.

Made a note to increment flyes next time.

Next workout will be sometime on Tuesday, not quite sure when as I have a hospital appointment first thing in the morning and then the Vets in the afternoon (for the cats - not me!) .... Tomorrow and Wednesday I am covering the Ayr shop so will be quite long days.

Overcast here today ... will do some hovering and perhaps a bit of washing, also may go shopping for a pair of formal trousers for a 'do' I have next Sunday (jeans are not allowed  ) Got a nice Ted Baker shirt and the choice of a John Lewis Linen or Primark Tweed Jacket (looks really expensive, and is 'as new' ) all of which I bought from the shop ... but finding decent trousers/jeans in my diminutive size is harder 

And of course there is the crossword to do !

Thanks for reading and have a great Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> finding decent trousers/jeans in my diminutive size is harder


I wish I could say that about my waist size


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wish I could say that about my waist size


me too! Humph.... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Let us know how you get on with windows 10! My mum wants to know wether she should upgrade or not.


----------



## Rykard

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Let us know how you get on with windows 10! My mum wants to know wether she should upgrade or not.


seems a bit hit and miss atm, some it works fine and everything is great, others not so much.


----------



## Greshie

> seems a bit hit and miss atm, some it works fine and everything is great, others not so much.





> Let us know how you get on with windows 10! My mum wants to know wether she should upgrade or not.


Took three attempts to load successfully, not sure what happened on the first failure, but the second time round the fan overheated and the laptop switched off ...

However so far so good, there were a few issues when I first tried to use the printer but otherwise the laptop is quicker and everything seems ok !


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 11th August*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to size - Session 2 - Day two*

*Back/Biceps/ Abs*

*BB Bent over Row:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*- 1x11'25 [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing Pulldown:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Incline Curls*:- 2x9 [email protected]

*Alternate Curls*:- [email protected]

*Hanging Leg raise*;- 1x6, 3, 3 haha

*Crunches:*- 3x11

*DB Side Bend*:- [email protected]

*Notes:- *Trained mid morning as I had a hospital appointment 1st thing, nothing serious they just wanted a urine sample!. Upped the Barbell exercises and increased the DB exercises a smidgen, the final sets of the wide arm and standing pulldowns were tough. hanging leg raises were a laugh, they looked so easy on bodybuilding.com lol. Crunches improved slightly. Swopped cable curls to Alternate curls as the cable twisted again..

Next session will be on Thursday first thing.

Quite a bit to do today, cats are off for their annual MOT at the vets this afternoon, then I need to do some food shopping, and some tidying up...

Covering the Ayr shop tomorrow then off until next Thursday, although I have a very busy schedule so will be fitting workouts in as and when...

Anyway thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## 25434

You're a busy boy Ian, goodness me.....hey! We are both trying to do leg raises now, hehe....I can only do the bent knee ones, could only do one set at first but now can do 3 sets of roughly 10-15 before my arms give way...and yes, they do look easy on the examples, I spend an inordinate amount of time just wobbling about looking unelegant :lol: ....

take ken care you....I keep getting bumped onto delicious.com!!lololol....which is hilarious cos I do like to cook....but not when I'm doing my journal!! Haha...beeeeg hugs mister. ((((()))))))


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 13th August*

*Stopanni's 12 week 'Shortcut' to size - Session 2 - day 3*

*Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected]

*DB lateral raises*:- [email protected]

*Front DB raises:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrug:*- [email protected]

*Seated calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:- *Lovely sunny morning; up early and into the gym as I'm out later. I've made a note to look at this part of the routine as it's not very satisfactory; too many dumbbell exercises and the seated calf raises seem a waste of time. The standing alternate press and front DB raises were replacements for things I've not the equipment to do, and I swopped DB's for the ez bar on the shrugs.

Final workout of week two will be tomorrow morning.

Helping at the Colvend church sale today; not that I'm in any way churchy but my best pal's Mum is a stalwart of the community there, so I always go and help, it's a pleasant afternoon out, and the people are very nice ... would love to live nearer the coast but unfortunately don't have the means!

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

* Friday 14th August*

*Stopanni's 12 week 'shortcut' to size - Week two - day 4*

*legs/abs*

*Squat:*[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hack Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x11'90

*Lying leg Curl:*- [email protected] 1x11'30 [email protected]

*Hanging leg Raise*:- 1x8 2x10

*Crunches*:- 3x10

*side Plank*:- 3x30secs approx

*Notes*:- Rather a damp start to the morning, but is clearing up a bit now... very different to yesterday which was glorious. Enjoyed the church sale... picked up a couple of bits for my display cabinets as well as a couple of linen tea towels............

Today's effort not too bad ... upped the squats, extensions and deads by 5kg per set on last time. Did better on the hanging leg raises, though still not elegant. Was supposed to do a minute each on the side planks... hmmmm!

Not quite sure when the next Stopanni session will be ... I have Early Sunday morning and then next Wednesday available for workouts, Mon/Tues I'm in Edinburgh and then Thurs/Fri i'm working and next Saturday I'm off down south for nearly a week. So it looks like I'll be digging out either a two day split or a one day full body compound ... and Stopanni will be resurrected when I get back from holiday.

Have got a busy day today, opticians at 11:30, need to pop in to work to fill in my expenses from Ayr, then I need to find an 80th birthday present for Sunday and also a pair of formal trousers ... I suspect I may have to make a quick trip to Carlisle this afternoon... And my best pal is pitching up at about 5:30pm (it's his Mum who's 80th we are celebrtating on Sunday!) so the house needs a tidy (this early arrival was news to me ... usually he comes up after work and appears late at night .. but today he's wangled a morning meeting in Birmingham .....  )

Anyway need to get on!

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Where down south are you going? You've very welcome to join me for a workout if your anywhere near my place


----------



## Greshie

> Where down south are you going? You've very welcome to join me for a workout if your anywhere near my place


Ah that's a cool invitation  thank you !............. Caterham in Surrey via Stockport overnight ..............


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 16th August*

*Full Body One Day Compound Session*

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over BB Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Upright Rows*:- 1x5'35 [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Just a quick session this morning to fill in the odd days between now and being able to resume Stopanni in a couple of weeks time. next session will be on Wednesday and will be the same again although I may add leg extensions to the mix.

Had a lovely day out yesterday as part of the 80th birthday celebrations, and today is the main event; lunch at the Balcary Bay Hotel followed by a champagne reception. Looks like a sunnyish day ahead so washing already on the line. There is time to have coffee in the summerhouse before heading out. Then tomorrow early start to Edinburgh to help my best pal do maintenance to his flats there... home Tuesday evening, off Weds, working Thurs/Fri then heading south on Saturday for a week's holiday!

right better get on!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Ah that's a cool invitation  thank you !............. Caterham in Surrey via Stockport overnight ..............


I'm in Essex, Caterham is just over an hours drive away, my gyms in my garage so its always open. LOL

PM me if you want to try and arrange it.


----------



## Greshie

* Wednesday 19th August *

*Full Body Compound Session*

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench:*- [email protected] 1x5'65 [email protected]

*Bent over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pulldowns*:- [email protected] Pushdown [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Been a hectic couple of days in Edinburgh with a slightly boozy Monday night so was rather tired yesterday :lol: . Sunday lunch was really excellent, and the weather stayed fine so we were able to enjoy the views across the bay and then afterwards have champagne and birthday cake in the garden

Woke up to bright sunshine though it's not lasted, in fact the skies now look really ominous just as I've put some washing out!.

Quick gym session upping some lifts slightly from Sunday and adding leg extensions.. all done and dusted within 40 mins or so..

The next Stoppani session is scheduled for Sunday 30th August and will be high weight /low rep combo.

Today is washing, a bit of shopping, sorting out clothes for next week, and general tidying ... working tomorrow and Friday then start off southwards Saturday morning after depositing the cats at the cattery....

Will pop in every now and again to make sure everyone is behaving :lol:

Thanks for reading and have a good day !


----------



## Greshie

> I'm in Essex, Caterham is just over an hours drive away, my gyms in my garage so its always open. LOL
> 
> PM me if you want to try and arrange it.


Cheers BB I'll have a think and let you know ... part of me thinks it would be good to meet up and have a session, whilst the other part of me thinks I'm going to be doing a lot of driving around next week so it would be nice to have a couple of days not going very far!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 28th August*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'shortcut' to size*

*Session 3 - day1 - Chest/Triceps/calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat Flyes:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Ext:- *1x8 [email protected]

*Decline Tricep Ext:- *[email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *[email protected]

*seated Calf Raises:- *[email protected]

*Notes:- *1st session after my holiday, got home early this afternoon. Had a good break though there was a lot of driving involved and the weather was 'variable' :lol: . Stayed over with Mum and Dad two nights, Mum is deteriorating quite quickly, inevitable but still upsetting to see.

1st session back a bit of a struggle and had run out of energy by the end, This session sets are higher weight/lower reps with final sets drop sets .. followed this through on the main lifts.

Next session will be on Sunday ...

Always a lot to catch up on after being away .. 

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## Mingster

I enjoy being away but I like getting home better. I guess that's why we choose to live there


----------



## Greshie

> I enjoy being away but I like getting home better. I guess that's why we choose to live there


Yes I like being home with my own things around me and my own bed to sleep in!


----------



## 25434

Ullo gershwinium.....nice to see you back, hope all is well at the homestead. X


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 30th August*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to size *

*Session 3 - day two - Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent over row*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldown*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] drop set

*Seated Pulldown*:- 1x8:22.5 [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB curl*:- [email protected] 1x[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Incline Cur*l:- [email protected]

*Alternate BB Curl:*- [email protected]

*weighted hip thrust*:- [email protected]

*crunch*:- 3x8

*Oblique crunch*:- 3x5

*Notes*:- Lovely sunny morning got me off to a good start, upped the weight on the main lifts. I can't do crunches to save my life so will be looking for an alternative ... might go back to bums up!... the hip thrusts aren't great either,but that is probably because I use an ez bar rather than the barbell.

Not sure when the next workout will be ... hopefully am only working tomorrow and Tuesday but as the Manager is off until Friday I need to confirm we have cover Weds/Thurs ... if so then it will be Weds, otherwise it will be Friday ... however I then have another week off ... at home this time catching up on stuff so should be able to get a whole load of training in :thumb:

Today is washing, ironing, sorting out my new 'phone and tablet ... and hopefully this afternoon some down time in the summerhouse with the crossword 

Thanks for reading and enjoy the bank holiday weekend ... spare a thought for thse of us who are working tomorrow...


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 1st September *

*Stoppani's 12 Week 'shortcut' to size - Session 3 - day 3*

*Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:*- [email protected]

*DB Lat Raise*:- [email protected]

*Front DB Raise:-* [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press:*- [email protected] [email protected]

*EZ Shrug:*- [email protected]

*Seated Calf Raise*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raise*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- There is method to my madness training after work ... I need to see what I can do after a busy day just in case ... I shall say no more than that..... though of course this was a relatively light session...

Upped a few weights by a smidgen, but really concentrated on getting the most out of each lift which is the way to approach things I think after a hectic day!

Bath , dinner then chill ...

Next workout will probably be my day off on Friday

Thanks for reading and have good evening


----------



## 25434

You know Ian? Your quite handsome......yes, that is my Tuesday thought of the night.

and seated calf raise at 19.9? That sounds a bit odd....is it the way the weights are? Or are you reading g yourself up to the 20 mark.... :tongue: ....xx


----------



## Mingster

After a busy day...hmmm, enigmatic Mr. Gresh...


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> After a busy day...hmmm, enigmatic Mr. Gresh...


ooooeeerrrr? Did I miss something exciting there? Being me, I have now poured over greshies post and....and.... I now wAnt to know wits happening.....Gershwin!

SPILL this minute!! :mellow:


----------



## Greshie

> After a busy day...hmmm, enigmatic Mr. Gresh...





> ooooeeerrrr? Did I miss something exciting there? Being me, I have now poured over greshies post and....and.... I now wAnt to know wits happening.....Gershwin!
> 
> SPILL this minute!! :mellow:


Nothing to spill as yet ... lets just say someone needs to get her act together at work otherwise the knives will be out!


----------



## Greshie

> You know Ian? Your quite handsome......yes, that is my Tuesday thought of the night.
> 
> and seated calf raise at 19.9? That sounds a bit odd....is it the way the weights are? Or are you reading g yourself up to the 20 mark.... :tongue: ....xx


Come from a handsome family @Flubs  and yes pysching up to 20kg :thumb


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 4th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to size - session 3 - day 4*

*Legs /Abs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hack Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x35

*Hip Thrusts*:- [email protected]

*Cable Crunch*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Woodchoppers*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Had a nice lay in this morning but have had the snivels these last couple of days so not feeling on top form, hence this morning was a bit of a push to keep going.

Holidays away and working to cover the manager's time off have interrupted the training routine so I need to get back on track and in focus, I am going to do a complete review of the Stoppani regime later and replace ancillary exercises like crunches which I struggle with. I also need to start tracking food in myfitnesspal again

There is one more week of this cycle and that will start Sunday.

Today I am just going to chill, it's a nice day so time with the crossword in the summerhouse, and get some washing done ...

Thanks for reading and enjoy your weekends


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 6th September*

*Stopanni's 12 week 'shortcut' to size - Cycle One - Week Four*

*Day One:- Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press:*- [email protected]65 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] dropset

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] dropset

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat Flyes*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] - failure

*Lying Tricep extensions:*- [email protected]

*Decline ez bar Tricep extensions:*- [email protected]

*Seated Calf Raise;*- [email protected]

*Standing Calves:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Another lovely sunny but cool morning in the Costa Del Dumfries... had a nice lay in and although felt a bit groggy when first up soon got going..

And it's been interesting ... I seem much more suited to low rep higher weight sets, as the muscles are worked and I still have energy left, whereas with the 12 -15 rep sets at lower weights I'd run out of steam after the first few sets.

Hit my previous max on bench of 80kg though only managed 3 reps . The dropset on the incline bench was probably a little low in weight.Quite pleased with the tricep pushdowns .. I think 37.5 is the highest I've ever managed. Upped the standing calves... am supposed to do 3 sets of 6-9 reps but i just carried on until I fell off the step!

Next workout will be Tuesday

Once I've showered and breakfasted (or looking at the time more like Brunch!) I shall do some gardening ... was going to cut the hedge today but as always forgot to put the clippers on charge last night .. they take approx 5 hrs to charge ... so think this will be tomorrow's job 

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> And it's been interesting ... I seem much more suited to low rep higher weight sets, as the muscles are worked and I still have energy left, whereas with the 12 -15 rep sets at lower weights I'd run out of steam after the first few sets.


Sadly, I know just what you mean mate. More cardio needed for both of us I fear


----------



## 25434

X3 on the cardio front. Hehe.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> X3 on the cardio front. Hehe.....


What are you talking about, you go at your workouts like the duracell bunny. You'd run circles around me any day


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> What are you talking about, you go at your workouts like the duracell bunny. You'd run circles around me any day


   I can only do that in short spurts now, but what you don't see is me face down on the sofa head firmly under cushion snoring like a rhino in recovery...lololol....zzzzzzzz......zzzzzzz..


----------



## 25434

Yes, I know, what an attractive picture that is right? Complete with bed socks, massive pants and my fave sloppy joe sweatshirt.....lol..x


----------



## Greshie

*Cardio .... CCCCCCardioooooooooooooo what is this dirty word doing in my journal ?* :confused1: :angry: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 7th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle One - Week 4*

*Day Two - Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Incline Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alternate Curl:*- [email protected]

*Weighted Hip Thrust*:- [email protected]

*Air Bike*:- 1x30

*DB side bend*:- 1x5 2x9 @ 16.8

*Notes*:- Slight change of plan ... had a outpatients appointment this afternoon to follow up my recent op ... all clear .. no signs of cancer, so decided to squeeze in a workout when I got home to give me a clear day tomorrow to cut the rear hedge, go to the tip, and do some other odd jobs. 

Decent session upping the weight on most of the lifts ... don't like incline curls .. may replace them with preachers.

Back on track with myfitnesspal

Next session will be Weds morning

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## BestBefore1989

Great news, :thumb: pleased for you mate


----------



## 25434

Ian, I'm so very very pleased at this news......xxxx big hug mister....xx


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 9th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle One - Week 4*

*Day Three - Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Lat Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front DB Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alternate DB Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Shrug:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Seated Calf Raise*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Have made a note to overhaul this workout; far too much DB work for my liking; partly my fault as I had to replace some cable exercises. Low rep shrugs are a waste of time even with higher weight. Seated calf raises aren't great either.

Weights upped all the way through but not satisfied with today's effort.

Am having to go in to work tomorrow, so the final workout of month one should be on Friday, after which the course will be reviewed and adjustments made before commencing month two.

Overcast again first thing although previously this week the sun eventually broke through. Have managed to knock quite a bit off my 'todo' list so am off to Carlisle today to get my piercings re-inserted 

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Why cant you put your jewellery back in yourself.? The hole's wont have closed up will they?


----------



## Greshie

> Why cant you put your jewellery back in yourself.? The hole's wont have closed up will they?


Yes they do close up again if you leave them out too long... my bits were quite badly bruised after the op so had to leave things for a couple of weeks ... and the piercing tools are required to re-open  still not quite as painful as the first time round ... except this time the pain is anticipated... eerk!


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 11th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle One - Week 4*

*Day Four - Legs/Abs*

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hack Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts*:- [email protected]

*Plank:*- 3x count to 50

*Notes:*- Bit tired this morning, quite a traumatic day yesterday as the shop manager mutually agreed with our boss that she should leave with immediate effect. I have cover for a day off today but from here on I shall be full time for the foreseeable future, and there is quite a bit in the shop to sort out.

This is the final session of the first cycle. Was ok but nothing special, both Squats and Deads are way under previous max lifts.

Going forward I shall now spend some time revising this workout to prep me for the next three cycles. I shall keep the basic mini cycle structure but ditch some of the ancillary exercises and replace some of the others, the aim being to make the routines shorter (since they'll be done after work) but keep the intensity.

Today I need to get washing done, do a Tesco run, and as it's a nice day get the interior of the summer house repainted.

Month two will start on Sunday....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Yes they do close up again if you leave them out too long... my bits were quite badly bruised after the op so had to leave things for a couple of weeks ... and the piercing tools are required to re-open  still not quite as painful as the first time round ... except this time the pain is anticipated... eerk!


Ouch. I can sort of sympathise. Several years ago I had the snip, it was supposed to be done under local anaesthetic but apparently the hospital had a policy that if the operating staff have any fears or concerns about how the patient my behave when they start yanking down on your nuts, they knock you out.

Anyway, long story short, when I woke up you could clearly see the outline of the bull clip where they had clipped my todger to the sheet to keep it out the way. I was black,blue and purple for a while.


----------



## 25434

I....I.....gulp.....ummm.....

happy friday??? :lol: :lol:

hoping all your bits and bobs and todgers :whistling: :lol: :lol: are ok for future...urrmm.......ummm.....aspirations?  xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I popped in here for a bit of training talk and am now sitting cross legged. It's like the torture garden in here.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I popped in here for a bit of training talk and am now sitting cross legged. It's like the torture garden in here.


I know what you mean, it made me cross my legs wincing and I don't even own a todger!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 13th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 1*

*Day One :- Chest /Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x8/1x3 @ 70 r/p

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdown:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Triceps Extension*:- [email protected]

*Decline Triceps extensions*:- [email protected]

*Calf raises:*- 2x50 @24.9

*Notes*:- First day of the second cycle and an adjusted routine.. Did a rest pause on the last bench set but powered through everything else. Took my time and had a decent session. the decline tricep extensions seem to hit the spot.

Next session will be Tuesday evening after work, and will be a bit of a stamina test!

very overcast and rainy this morning ... have housework to do and the crossword to puzzle over, otherwise nothing majorly planned!

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

r/p ?



Greshie said:


> *Sunday 13th September*
> 
> *Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 1*
> 
> *Day One :- Chest /Triceps/Calves*
> 
> *Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x8/*1x3 @ 70 r/p*


----------



## 25434

Rest pause

real man pull

really proud?

rental premium......urrmmm......ok, he be not that one


----------



## Greshie

> r/p ?





> Rest pause
> 
> real man pull
> 
> really proud?
> 
> rental premium......urrmmm......ok, he be not that one


REST PAUSE!!!!! 

Real Man Pull .... I wish ! :lol:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> REST PAUSE!!!!!
> 
> Real Man Pull .... I wish ! :lol:


I won! I won! I won!  :tongue: oh sorry, did I type that out loud perchance? Hurrr hurrr....

I know, I know, how childish....... :tongue: x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 15th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 1*

*Day Two :- Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Rows:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Wide Grip Pull Downs:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x10 [email protected] - R/P*

*Standing Pulldown:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Straight Arm Pulldowns:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x9 [email protected] -R/P*

*BB Curl:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Preacher Curls:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Hip Thrust:- 2x10 1x10 @22.4*

*DB Side bend:- [email protected]*

*Planks:- 1x50 1x60 1x70 count*

*Notes:- *done after work so feeling a little weary and took my time . BB Curls were too heavy and rather a lot of pull downs but can't think of any alternatives. Everything else fine!

Day two scheduled for Thursday evening after work.

Bath, dinner chill !

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !



> I won! I won! I won!  :tongue: oh sorry, did I type that out loud perchance? Hurrr hurrr....
> 
> I know, I know, how childish....... :tongue: x


Hrrrmph!!


----------



## 25434

Greshie, if BB curls are too heavy, could you try lying down on your back and doing cable curls? A bloke showed me this and if I'm a bit tired but still wanna do it, dis I'm lying down it seems a bit easier, even though I know it isn't.

you have to keep your elbows tightly tucked in and use strict form. I quite like this one, sorta playing a trick in my mind I guess? It's just an idea.....x


----------



## Greshie

> Greshie, if BB curls are too heavy, could you try lying down on your back and doing cable curls? A bloke showed me this and if I'm a bit tired but still wanna do it, dis I'm lying down it seems a bit easier, even though I know it isn't.
> 
> you have to keep your elbows tightly tucked in and use strict form. I quite like this one, sorta playing a trick in my mind I guess? It's just an idea.....x


Worth a look .. although my cable is still twisted ... ( make of that what you will !  )



> Greshie, if BB curls are too heavy, could you try lying down on your back and doing cable curls? A bloke showed me this and if I'm a bit tired but still wanna do it, dis I'm lying down it seems a bit easier, even though I know it isn't.
> 
> you have to keep your elbows tightly tucked in and use strict form. I quite like this one, sorta playing a trick in my mind I guess? It's just an idea.....x


Worth a look .. although my cable is still twisted ... ( make of that what you will !  )


----------



## 25434

I got it the first time.....twisted cable! Hahahahaaaa.....oh Gresh, that made me larrrffffff.....ok....I'll think of something different....

oh! What about those curls you do sitting down and you put your elbow into the inside your thigh to keep things steady, then curl up and down? That is concentrated work? Orrr......hammer curls? Hummm....think...think.......


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I got it the first time.....twisted cable! Hahahahaaaa.....oh Gresh, that made me larrrffffff.....ok....I'll think of something different....
> 
> oh! What about those curls you do sitting down and you put your elbow into the inside your thigh to keep things steady, then curl up and down? That is concentrated work? Orrr......hammer curls? Hummm....think...think.......


concentration curls


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> concentration curls


I knew that...I soooooooooo knew that! :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 17th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 1*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected]

*DB Lateral raise*:- [email protected]

*DB Front Raise*:- [email protected]

*BB Shrug*:- [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Quite tough to get started after a hectic day ... one of the senior retail managers is coming to cover my day off tomorrow so I was trying to get the shop in order !. Upright Rows & Shrugs may have been a little light but otherwise everything fine.

Final workout for this part of the cycle will be tomorrow afternoon/early evening.

Bath, dinner, bed!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening!


----------



## 25434

You too you too Gresh, enjoy your bath and chiiiiiilllllllllll.........sleep well mister...


----------



## Greshie

*Friday18th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 1*

*Day Four :- Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg extensions :- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x6 + 1x6 @ 85

*Lying leg Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Hip Thrust*:- [email protected]

*Planks*:- 3 x 50 count

*Notes*:- Bit of a slog this evening even after a relaxing day and a revised workout., running out of steam by the time of the deads.

Gardener's world, Bath, dinner, then bed ... working tomorrow, then week two of the second cycle will begin sometime on Sunday!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## 25434

Its music night tonight Gershwin....here is my choice for you my t'internet friend.......it's really beautiful...I think anyway.....happy weekend..xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

I notice you haven't been using your seated Leg curl / extension machine for a while. Is that just as your current workout plan doesn't call for it or don't you get on with it?


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I notice you haven't been using your seated Leg curl / extension machine for a while. Is that just as your current workout plan doesn't call for it or don't you get on with it?


could be the cable being twisted? That would affect this?i dunno, just guessing a bit....


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> I notice you haven't been using your seated Leg curl / extension machine for a while. Is that just as your current workout plan doesn't call for it or don't you get on with it?


Didn't get on with it and it took up too much space in the garage so replaced it with a bench with an integrated leg extension /preacher thingy!



Flubs said:


> Its music night tonight Gershwin....here is my choice for you my t'internet friend.......it's really beautiful...I think anyway.....happy weekend..xx


Yes that is lovely ... very soothing for what has been a full-on weekend so far!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 21st September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 2*

*Day One :- Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- 2x11 1x11 @11.8

*Tricep Push down*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Pushdown*:-3x10 @ 24.9

*Decline Ez Bar Tricep Ext:- *2x10 1x9 @ 24.9

*Calf Raises* :- 2x50 @ 29.9

*Notes:- * Not quite a fresh start this morning as I had to pop in to work for a couple of hours to finish some re-arrangement of the shop floor . Last set on flat bench wasn't great form Decline triceps certainly hit the spot and are quite tough!

Next session should be after work on Tuesday.

Was going to do some gardening this afternoon but weather looks a bit iffy ... so probably be relaxing in the conservatory with the crossword

thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Didn't get on with it and it took up too much space in the garage so replaced it with a bench with an integrated leg extension /preacher thingy!
> 
> Yes that is lovely ... very soothing for what has been a full-on weekend so far!


Ok Thanks.

Thinking of going the other way as the bench attachment i have only allows me to load 60kg but space would be an issue


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 22nd September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 2*

*Day Two :- Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Row:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns *:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrust*:- [email protected]

*DB side Bend:- *[email protected]

*Plank*:- 3x60 count

*Notes*:- Decent evening session after work. Adjusted weights on the main lifts upwards on some/all sets though kept the later ancillaries as last time.

Next session will be Thursday after work.

Big retail boss coming down tomorrow morning for a visitation ... just hoping everything is as she expects it to be!

bath , dinner , chill !

Thanks fore reading and have a good evening!


----------



## 25434

Noice session Gershwin....and I'm sure the big boss will be very pleased at how you do things at the shop and if she doesn't? I'll bop her one! POW! Right on the kisser!! X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Noice session Gershwin....and I'm sure the big boss will be very pleased at how you do things at the shop and if she doesn't? I'll bop her one! POW! Right on the kisser!! X


Pleased enough to offer me the Manager's job after an interview (didn't say anything about having an interview did I ?  )... which I have accepted!

means working 5 days a week and training in the evenings from now on...

And there is much to do still to bring the shop up to scratch! but it will be done!


----------



## Mingster

Congratulations :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:thumb: Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 23nd September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 2*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/Traps/calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] 10.8 [email protected]

*DB Lateral Raise*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Front Raise*:- [email protected]

*BB Shrug:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Had a half day today though still a little tired after an eventful morning, went to Tesco's (and forgot cat food !) had a snooze in the conservatory then shifted myself in to the gym. Need to up shrugs, they were too light

final session of this week should be on Friday after work, but will depend how tired I am!

Bath dinner then chill ... busy day tomorrow !


----------



## 25434

Brilliant news Gresh...awwweee....you are fab! Congratulations..xx :thumb :thumb :bounce:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

congratulations Ian! Kept that one quiet...


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 25th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 2*

*Day Four :- Legs/Abs*

*Squats:- * [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg extensions*:- 1x11:35 [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts*:- [email protected]

*Planks* 3x50 count

*Notes*:- Short(ish)session after work. Kept the weights as last time and shortened Deads by a set. Workmanlike but nothing ground breaking.

Next session starts on Sunday

Best pal dropping by leter this evening enroute to stay at his parents for the weekend for a chinwag... before then bath, dinner and gardener's world.

Thanks for reading and have good weekends  !


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 27th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 3*

*Day One :- Chest/Triceps/calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] 60 [email protected] [email protected] 70 [email protected] 75

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] 55 1x8 @60 [email protected] 65

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected] 9.3 [email protected] 10.3 [email protected] 11.3

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- 1x*@ 27.5 [email protected] [email protected] 32.5 [email protected] 35

*Lying tricep extension*:- [email protected] 19.9

*Decline Tricep extension*:- [email protected]

*Calve raises*:- 2x50 @ 29.9

*Notes:*- Lovely sunny morning and out to lunch later and have quite a bit to get done beforehand so kept the session the same weights as the last 6-8 rep workout. Last set of Bench was poor. Need to increase the flyes a little and also the calf raises.

Next workout will be Tuesday after work.

Quick shower and breakfast, then need to do some speedy gardening and get some washing out before tootling off to lunch... Going to my best pal's parents on the coast so will spend the afternoon in their sun lounge enjoying the beautiful views across the Solway to the Lake District!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your sunday!


----------



## 25434

Hope you had a nice time at your friends and the beautiful solely Gresh...X. I'm just having my nine o clock cuppa....aaahhhhh....


----------



## Greshie

> Hope you had a nice time at your friends and the beautiful solely Gresh...X. I'm just having my nine o clock cuppa....aaahhhhh....


Had a splendid day ... we sat in the garden in the afternoon having tea and cake after a roast beef dinner.... came home feeling completely stuffed!


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 29th September*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 3*

*Day Two :- Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Rows:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected],5 [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts*:- [email protected] 22.9

*DB side Bends*:- [email protected]

*Plank *:- 3x50 count

*Notes:*- Beginning to get used to these after work sessions, tonight wasn't too bad once I got into it! Last set of preachers was too heavy. Hip Thrusts and side bends should have been 3 sets but wanted to get it all done and dusted by that time!

Nest workout will be Thursday after work!

Bath , dinner, chill, bed .....

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 1st October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 3*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/traps/calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected]

*DB Lat raises:- *[email protected]

*DB Front Raises:- *[email protected]

*Shrugs:- *[email protected]

*BB Upright Rows:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:-*2x50 @ 33.6

*Notes*:- workman like workout after work, felt tired towards the end. Next session will be legs tomorrow afternoon at some point .. (day off yay!) bath, food, bed for me now!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

Gunite Gershwin, sleep tight....


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 2nd October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 3*

*Day Four :- Legs/AbsC*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts:-* [email protected]

*Planks:- *1x100 1x60 count

*Notes:- *deffo better doing lower rep sets, though squats and deads nowhere near my max.

Week 8 starts on Sunday.

Been a lovely day here after a very cold and foggy start. Done some gardening and sat in the summerhouse for a while. Now need to have a bath and show the hoover and duster some surfaces! Then it's dinner, chill, gardener's world, more chilling and bed! Life in the fast lane eh! :lol:

Thanks for reading and enjoy your weekends!


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 4th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 4*

*Day One :- Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x3 [email protected]*

*Incline Bench:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Incline DB Flyes:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Tricep Pushdown:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Lying Tricep Ext:- [email protected]*

*Decline Tricep Ext:- [email protected] 24.9*

*Calf Raises:- 2x50 @ 38.6*

*Notes:*- Typical ... looking forward to a nice lie in and awake at 6:30am as usual and not in the least bit dozey ... had a cup of tea in bed then up by 8:30 and into the gym an hour later. Struggled a bit on the last bench set and tricep pushdowns, and the first set of flyes were too light.

next workout will be after work on Tuesday evening !

Rather overcast here this morning, looks like the weather is on the change. Going to do some tidying up in the garden and greenhouse today whilst the weather stays dry

Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I slept till 11.30.............................just saying :whistling:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I slept till 11.30.............................just saying :whistling:


and I woke about three ish, went for a wander, fell back into bed and got up at...oh lawwwwwd!! 10!!!!!!! Not like me at all but very enjoyable  x


----------



## Greshie

> I slept till 11.30.............................just saying :whistling:


Hmph! that's most of the day gone!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Hmph! that's most of the day gone!


I know, Disgrace...humph indeed....


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 6th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 4*

*Day Two :- Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent over rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts*:- 5x5 @ 24.9

*DB Side Bends:*- [email protected] 24.9

*Plank:*- 3x 60 count

*Notes*:- Not too bad a session for after work Preachers were a bit optimistic on the last set.

Next session will be Thursday after work.

Bath , dinner , chill,bed!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

Preached curls....ooooeeerrrrrr...I never do them, I just can't stand them, which is weird but I just can't bring myself to do them.....I can't even watch someone doing them, lol!! Durrrrr.....

have ve a lovely evening yourself mister... I'm making turkey meatballs currently, then a cuppa tea and a sit down before bedtime....


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 8th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 4*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:**- *[email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Front Raise*:- [email protected]

*BB Shrug:*- 4x24.9

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Upped the rows slightly but otherwise kept the weights the same as last session, felt rather tired by the time I got home!

Last session this cycle will be legs tomorrow, on my day off

Bath , dinner, TV , and looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning ... bet I'm wide awake at 6:30am!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 9th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Two - Week 4*

*Day Four :- Legs/Abs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts*:- [email protected]

*Planks*:- 2x80 count

*Notes*:- Short and sweet session to finish off this cycle. Don't like hip thrusts.

In two minds whether to continue to the final four week cycle or change the workout routine to reflect the fact I'm now working full time. I shall contemplate over the rest of today...

Next session regardless will be on Sunday

Rather overcast here, have washing to do, some bulbs to plant , and stuff to organise but otherwise a fairly relaxing day hopefully!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your weekends!


----------



## BestBefore1989

IMO; if you are able mate, finish what you started


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 11th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 1*

*Day One :- *Chest/Triceps/Calves

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:-* [email protected] 1x12'45 [email protected] 50

*Triceps Pushdown:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Triceps extensions:- *[email protected] 24.9

*Decline Triceps Extensions:-* 2x10 1x12 @ 24.9

*Calf raises:-* 2x50 @ 33.6

*Notes:- *Have decided to see this through to the end, though these next couple of weeks of high rep / lower weight sets are going to be tough! Have kept the weights the same as the last high rep session, except for the tricep extensions and calves which were upped. In terms of weight progress I seem to have hit a plateau at the moment, but I think this is due to work commitments, I have no deputy manager (the post is just about to be advertised) so work can be full-on some days and being on my feet all day is physically tiring.

Next session is due Tuesday evening, and then I have Wednesday off, so Wednesday will be legs day, and shoulders will be Friday.

Shower, breakfast, gardening - planting more bulbs, and perhaps a trip to the garden centre to buy some winter flowering pansies and some wallflowers for next spring.... and a mountain of ironing which will be tonight's pastime! :huh:

Thanks for reading and enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## 25434

Ooooooooooooohhhhhh.......ironing! You are just lucky...  I know what you mean about the high rep thing. I'm suppooooossssed to be doing this but I do find it hard not to keep trying a bit higher, humph.....

and wallflowers....yayeee...they smell lovely. X


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 13th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 1*

*Day Two :- Shoulders/Traps/Abs*

*BB Bent over rows:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing P/ds* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm P/ds*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Side Bends:*- [email protected]

*Planks*:- 3x60 count

*Notes*:- Ran out of steam towards the end, so lowered some of the weights to compensate, otherwise a decent workout, everything seemed to hit the various spots! :lol:

Next workout is scheduled for my day off on Thursday and will be Legs ...

bath, dinner, chill , bed

Thanks for reading and have a great evening


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 15th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 1*

*Day Three :- Legs/Abs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls:- *[email protected] 1x12'30 [email protected] 1X12 @ 35

*Hip Thrusts:- *[email protected]

*Planks:- *3x60 count

*Notes:- *Lovely sunny frosty morning. Good businesslike workout though no records broken and weights not increased since the last 12 rep session.

When I construct my next routine in three weeks time I shall not be having squats and deads on the same day, they are both 'heavy' lifts which take a lot of stamina and energy and doing them together negates the objective, in my opinion anyway. Hip thrusts will be abandoned too!

Washing already on the line (can I count hanging it out in the middle of the routine as cardio? No? oh well ! :lol: )

Need to do a bit of cleaning then have to pop into town to collect a parcel... otherwise it's a day of R&R

Final session will be after work tomorrow or Saturday evening....

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 19th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 1*

*Day Four :- Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder press:- *[email protected]

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Front Raise*:- [email protected]

*Ez Shrug*:- [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- fell off the step on the 67th calf raise. Again did not raise any of the weights since the last high rep session except for calves. Seemed overall to hit the spot.

Am away down to Manchester tomorrow and Monday to see Mum and Dad so Week two of cycle three will start either on Monday evening or Tuesday after work.

Bath, dinner, catch up with strictly then bed!

Thanks for reading and hope your weekends are good!


----------



## 25434

Have a lovely time with your ma and pa Greshie.

why are you not doing hip thrusts any more by the way? I don't do them all the time, but you didn't mention why ou are dropping them? Just time for a change? Looking forward to seeing what you are doing. I'm going to try to settle into a routine of some sort ....at some point....humph....take care you, drive safely....x


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 19th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 2*

*Day One :- Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Puyshdowns*:- [email protected]

*Decline Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 1x50 1x60 @ 32.6

*Notes:*- evening session after my overnight away catching up with family. After the first set of bench realised I'd have to drop the weights on the remaining sets. No records broken in this workout but it deffo hit the spot!

Next workout should be after work on Wednesday.

btw @flubs I'm going to give up hip thrusts because I don't like 'em !

Am going to watch Strictly Takes Two, have a bath and then have something to eat ....

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings


----------



## 25434

Ok Greshie, thank you for that. I'm not keen but I need to get my ass into shape. X


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 21st October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 2*

*Day Two :-Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Rows:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pull Down:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing P/D* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm P/D*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Side Bend*:- [email protected] 21.8

*Planks:*- 3x60 count

*Notes*:- Decent session after work, weights adjusted slightly with emphasis on form .

Next workout will be Friday evening.

bath dinner, TV, bed!.

Thanks for reading and have a good evening.


----------



## 25434

Standing pd and straight arm pd. what is the difference there Gresh? I do the straight arm one, but I do it standing, how is the other one done please?

Oh, and morning


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

How's the whole 'shortcut to size' thing going Ian? Have you noticed much change?


----------



## Greshie

> Standing pd and straight arm pd. what is the difference there Gresh? I do the straight arm one, but I do it standing, how is the other one done please?
> 
> Oh, and morning


Standing is with arms bent slightly, straight is with arms .. erm straight !


----------



## Greshie

> How's the whole 'shortcut to size' thing going Ian? Have you noticed much change?


Not really, because I've started to work full time I've found evening workouts quite challenging so progression in the way Stoppani envisaged has been difficult although I like the concept of cycling, once the program has completed I am going to have to devise something more straightforward I think


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 23rd October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 2*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *4x9 @ 11.8

*DB Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Front Raises*:- [email protected]

*BB Shrug*:- 4x9 @24.9

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 1x70 1x50 @33.6

*Notes*:- Must admit this evening was a slog ... really wasn't in the mood even though it was a relatively short session. Lowered the weight on the upright rows , kept everything else as last time.

next workout will be legs on Sunday .. which being my day off will hopefully be better ... especially with an extra hour lie in :thumbup1: !

Bath, dinner, gardener's world ... bed !

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Not really, because I've started to work full time I've found evening workouts quite challenging so progression in the way Stoppani envisaged has been difficult although I like the concept of cycling, once the program has completed I am going to have to devise something more straightforward I think


I know what you mean. I find training in the evening impossible. Simplicity is key for me.


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 25th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 2*

*Day Four:- Legs/Abs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Cur*l:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x11'35

*Hip Thrusts*:- [email protected]

*Planks*:- 3 x60 count

*Notes*:- Up bright and early ... well early anyway :lol: ... making the most of the clocks going back. Kept the weights the same as the last session. Still don't understand the logic of doing Squats and Deads in the same workout, the latter becoming little more than an assistance exercise and even then you need to keep reserves of energy so that impacts on squat performance.

Another two weeks to go and then I can move on to something else, I think I'll go back to one 'heavy' lift per session supported by assistance exercises - 4 times a week manipulating them around my days off and two evenings after work....

next session starts on Tuesday, I have a Retail Managers meeting in Glasgow on Wednesday so depending how I feel once I get home (The Charity is undergoing a huge structural change to become more efficient ) I may do a workout weds evening too.

Today is washing, housework, and chilling 

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday ! :thumb


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 2yth October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 3*

*Day one :- Chest / Triceps / Calves*

*Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x5 1x3 @75

*Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Pushdowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Ex*t:- [email protected]

*Decline Tricep Ext*;- [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 2x50 @ 32.6

*Notes:*- Good session, last set of Bench was a struggle and failed after the 3rd rep on the pause. Decline triceps seem to hit the spot more than the lying triceps. Again no increase on weights from cycle two.

Next session may be tomorrow night

Lovely day here, washing already out on the line. After my shower will spend some time updating my CV so it's ready to start firing off tomorrow evening if my gut feelings about the future of the shop are proved correct  ... then off down to town to pick up my train ticket and have a mooch about!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Mingster

Hope the shop survives the restructuring mate. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 29th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 3*

*Day Two :- Back\Biceps\Abs*

*BB Bent Over Rows**:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing P/D* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm P/D* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curl*:- [email protected] 1x27.5 [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Side Bend* :- [email protected]

*Planks*:- 3x60 count

*Notes:*- Well as you can see I am training this morning .... Yesterday morning there were 15 shops in the group, this morning only 7 are to stay open, and mine is one of the closures, closed from today so after my shower I am going down to do a hand over to the Retail Operations Manager ... who was very close to tears yesterday afternoon!

This morning;s session was good and with hindsight I could have increased the weights... but had rather a lot on my mind!

Shower, breakfast, then down to the shop probably for the last time!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Thursday 29th October*
> 
> *Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 3*
> 
> *Day Two :- Back\Biceps\Abs*
> 
> *BB Bent Over Rows**:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Wide Grip Pulldown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Standing P/D* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Straight Arm P/D* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *BB Curl*:- [email protected] 1x27.5 [email protected]
> 
> *Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *DB Side Bend* :- [email protected]
> 
> *Planks*:- 3x60 count
> 
> *Notes:*- Well as you can see I am training this morning .... Yesterday morning there were 15 shops in the group, this morning only 7 are to stay open, and mine is one of the closures, closed from today so after my shower I am going down to do a hand over to the Retail Operations Manager ... who was very close to tears yesterday afternoon!
> 
> This morning;s session was good and with hindsight I could have increased the weights... but had rather a lot on my mind!
> 
> Shower, breakfast, then down to the shop probably for the last time!


so sorry to hear that mate.

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Rykard

sorry to hear that. but as they say one door closes another opens.. do some temping while you look around. that's what i did when i got the chop a few years ago.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Greshie, so sorry to hear the news. I hope you find something else soon dear Gershwin. Xx


----------



## Mingster

Just when you were getting settled. It's a shame. Hopefully other avenues will open up for you mate. Wishing you well.


----------



## Greshie

Thanks everyone 

Went in to the shop for a while yesterday and did a handover to the Retail Operations Manager ... and that was that... felt sorry for her as she is fairly new to the post and has been dumped in it somewhat... and doesn't know if her position is secure now the retail arm has been halved.

In quite a good position really as the 30 day redundancy period started on Thursday during which time I shall be paid for staying at home, then when the consultation period ends on Dec 4th I will get a months notice, some back holiday pay and a little bit of redundancy money all of which should last until the end of February so no need to dip in to savings for everyday living expenses... Have already applied for a 9 month merternity cover contract at a shop in Moffat .. so fingers crossed..


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 30th October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 3*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/Traps/Calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected]

*DB Lateral raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Front raise*:- [email protected]

*ez bar shrugs*:- [email protected]

*ez bar Upright Rows*:- [email protected]

*calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Came back into the kitchen after the workout at 9am and found an email saying I'd been selected for interview for the post that closed yesterday at 5pm ! however I know they are desperate to get someone in place. so fingers crossed for the interview which will be sometime next week!

Anyway this morning was good, the weights on the press and lat raises are as much as I can do, Added a bit on to the shrugs and decided to change BB rows to Ez bar... obviously the weight is a lot less but I wanted to see the effect, and I think I was able to raise the ez bar higher, almost to my chin.

This is the weakest part of the overall routine for me ... I struggle with any sort of shoulder raises, although the DB versions are ok, and shrugs don't seem to do much.

Final workout will be tomorrow morning

Can't get used to having all this free time  ... need to do a bit of washing but otherwise may take a trip to my piercer in Carlisle ... 

Thanks for reading. have a good Friday :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Sounds promising mate. Good luck.


----------



## 25434

Wishing you everything good Gershwin.....xx


----------



## Irondan

Good luck mate.


----------



## Greshie

> Sounds promising mate. Good luck.





> Wishing you everything good Gershwin.....xx





> Good luck mate.


Thank you ! The closing date was 5pm 29th October, I had an email inviting me to interview at 9:05am on the 30th October. One of my referees is the Manager of the sister shop in Dumfries and apparently the Area Manager was on to her at 8:40am yesterday to find out about me!

Anyway interview is next Tuesday afternoon at 2pm... only trouble I have is ID ... my passport expired last month and what with everything going on have not yet renewed it, and I don't have a full birth certificate... but I'm sure these things can be overcome!

Roll on Tuesday eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Mingster

Driving Licence, Railcard, UK Muscle membership :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 31st October*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 3*

*Day Four :- Legs/Abs*

*BB squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads :- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curl:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Hip Thrusts*:- [email protected]

*Planks*:- 3x60 count

*Notes*:- Having all this time off is paying dividends as I feel much fresher going into the workouts at the moment. Still being cautious with the weights, upped the squats slightly but nowhere near my max (I'm going to go for broke in the last 3-5 rep sets session next week  . ) Also increased the leg extensions slightly and Deads ... though the latter are also no where near my max.

Next session starts Monday and will be the last of the Stoppani routine... have I benefitted from it? No! Starting to work full time and having a break due to my operation and then holiday disrupted everything.

I've found another workout routine on Bodybuilding.com which looks interesting, and is based on three days a week with C C C ccccc ardio - there I said it! inbetween, the C C C cccc ardio can get stuffed, but the workouts look quite good, although again they have put deads on the same days as squats, which really relegates them to an assistance exercise....

After my shower and breakers, its housework day , oh and I suppose I'd better get a new passport sorted out!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your weekends :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

fingers crossed for you for next week mate


----------



## Greshie

*Monday 2nd November*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 4*

*Day One :- Chest/Triceps/Calves*

*Bench press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline DB Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Tricep Push Downs:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Ext:- *[email protected]

*Decline Ez bar tricep ext:- *[email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Good session though again no records broken. Form on last two sets of flat bench went out. Still prefer the declines to the lying tricep extensions.

Next session will be tomorrow morning ... hopefully it will clear my mind ready for the afternoon's interview !

Rather gloomy here though no sign of fog. My best pal has come up to stay with his parents for a while so I'm off down to their house on the coast for lunch 

Thanks for reading, have a great start to the week ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 3rd November*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 4*

*Day Two :- Back/Biceps/Abs*

*BB Bent Over Rows:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Standing Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Straight Arm P/D's* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hip Thrusts:*- [email protected]

*DB Side Bends*:- [email protected]

*Plank*:- 1x60 1x120 count

*Notes*:- 40kg on the last set of standing Pulldowns was a bit ambitious! and the last set of preachers was probably too heavy. otherwise all done and dusted..

Going to have a lazy morning getting my brain in gear for this afternoon's interview ... Rest day tomorrow, have a chap coming 'round to measure windows up for blinds and then I'm of to Carlisle to meet up with my best mate. He's put one of his cars in for service at the Jaguar dealership there ... it's a long way from Surrey but it is having the same issue as mine had with warm starts that Jaguar Carlisle sorted ... anyway we will have a mooch about and lunch etc....

Nest workout will be Thursday morning....at which point I shall start looking at the next program ...

Thanks for reading and have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

good luck today mate


----------



## 25434

Yes, good luck greshie. Thinking of you. X


----------



## Rykard

What's the good news? Job sorted hopefully


----------



## 25434

Yes come on Gershwinium, stop keeping us in suspenders!!! Tell all....x


----------



## Greshie

Morning folks!

Quick update before Gym ....

Didn't think much of my interview on Tuesday afternoon, could have answered questions more fully and messed up on one completely... but couldn't have done that badly... was offered the job yesterday afternoon! :thumb:

Provisional start a week on Monday ! It's initially just to cover maternity leave so is a 9 month contract (I think!) ... It's also a longer commute, about 45 mile round trip on not the best of roads. I do know the shop though, and will take a drive over next week at some point to take a look and introduce myself to my deputy manager.... I've also heard on the grapevine there are some "issues" to sort out  which will be "fun" no doubt


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 35th November*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 4*

*Day Three :- Shoulders/traps/calves*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected]

*DB Lat raise*:- [email protected]

*DB Front Raise*:- [email protected]

*BB Upright Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *[email protected]

*Notes*:- Decent session this morning . upped the weights on the the press and raises a wafer and also added another set to the Raises. Reverted back to barbell for the rows and lowered the weight slightly to ensure amx range of movement. On the shrugs swopped to the barbel from the easy bar which felt better.

Another dull November day... after my shower and breakfast am going to pop out and buy some formal trousers for my new job... jeans are frowned upon so I've heard, though to be honest as far as I am concerned jeans are the most practical !

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Quick update before Gym ....
> 
> Didn't think much of my interview on Tuesday afternoon, could have answered questions more fully and messed up on one completely... but couldn't have done that badly... was offered the job yesterday afternoon! :thumb:
> 
> Provisional start a week on Monday ! It's initially just to cover maternity leave so is a 9 month contract (I think!) ... It's also a longer commute, about 45 mile round trip on not the best of roads. I do know the shop though, and will take a drive over next week at some point to take a look and introduce myself to my deputy manager.... I've also heard on the grapevine there are some "issues" to sort out  which will be "fun" no doubt


Great news. Very pleased for you :thumb:


----------



## 25434

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

i may or may not be pleased for you? :lol: :lol:

wahaaaaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........xxxx


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 6th November*

*Stoppani's 12 week 'Shortcut' to Size - Cycle Three - Week 4*

*Day Four :- Legs/abs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] 1x5'45

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying leg Curl*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Hip Thrusts*:- [email protected]

*Planks*:- 3x60 count

*Notes*:- So this is the last of the Stoppani workouts, and I didn't quite go out with the bang I wanted to as I woke feeling tired and lacking a bit of energy! Glad to see the last of the hip thrusts; the ez bar used to straddle my abdominal scar and was never comfortable. Quite like the planks .

Am looking at another 12 week program from Bodybuilding.com called Alex Savva's 12 week "FreakMode" fitness plan. It's based on three workouts a week with that 'C' word in days between. The first workout of the three is the longest ... with 7 exercises focusing on chest/delts and triceps, but the other two back/biceps and legs have fewer exercises. The majority of sets are 6-8 reps and they are all free weights or body, so no need to find alternatives to using machines. The downside is Deads and Squats are on the same day. Looking at the 'C' days these include plank exercises so I may do these but forget tabata or HITT.... I shall print out the exercise sheets and start this routine on Sunday , have all of next week off so will be able to get the feel of it.

Not huge amounts planned for today... need to drop off a letter to an ex volunteer supporting is appeal against the removal of his Disabled Living Allowance (he doesn't have email... I mean ! who under the age of about 85 doesn't have email these days?) and I suspect my best pal will be dropping round at some point to collect a document I printed out for him ... Yesterday tidied the front garden and went looking for trousers for work... and drew a blank! so looks like a trip to Carlisle again next week ... there were plenty of trousers but none in my size 30" waist 30" inside leg that didn't cost a fortune... I did however pick up a nice pair of shoes from TK Max that I shall have to break in over the next week.....

Thanks for reading and have a good Friday


----------



## Rykard

have you tried cotton traders for trousers?


----------



## Greshie

> have you tried cotton traders for trousers?


To be honest never thought to look in there as I think It's mostly casual wear they sell!


----------



## Greshie

* Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 *

*Day One :- Chest, Shoulders, Triceps*

*Incline BB Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip Push-up*:- 21

*Standing DB Shoulder Press*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Triset*:-


DB Front Raise:- [email protected]
DB Lateral Raise :- [email protected]
DB Rear Delt Raise:- [email protected]

*Triceps Press-down:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bilateral Triceps Kick Back*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- So here is the first session of the new routine. All sets except the triset are 6-8 reps. I need to use the first of the incline bench sets as a warm up . The push ups were the first I've done in over two years and didn't cause any issues at all. The last set of the rear delt raises was not good... I was running out of steam by then. Kick Backs were a bit light on the first couple of sets so have made a note to up next time. However overall it was a good workout ....

Tomorrow will be a short session of planks, bicycle crunches, and knee raises (though not quite sure how I'm going to do those)

Another dull day today .... not huge amounts planned other than a bit of tidying up and housework!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your sunday


----------



## Rykard

> To be honest never thought to look in there as I think It's mostly casual wear they sell!


there's casual and 'casual' - see if you could get away with any of them..


----------



## Greshie

* Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 *

*Day Two :- Core*

*Plank:- *3x 50 seconds

*Side Plank:*- 2x30 secs

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 2x30 secs approx

*Knee raises:*- 1x24 count 1x40 count

*Notes*:- this should really be Core Circuit ... but stuff the circuit bit .... that will come when I start my new job hopefully next week ... all the running around :lol: ... Timed the planks and made 'educated' guesses with the crunches ... which I quite enjoyed. Knee raises were hanging off the power cage bars so just did a count ..

Next proper session will be tomorrow morning.

Rather wet and windy here this morning so doubt I'll be going very far.... have some cupboards to tidy out so that will be a good use of the day !

Thanks for reading and hope you have a good start to the week!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 *

*Day Three :- back & Biceps*

*Chin-up:- *4x8

*BB Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single Arm Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curl:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Cross-body Hammer:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *From next week this will be the workout I shall fit in after work. Have made a note to add weights to the latter sets of the chins. Upped the BB row a little on the last set ... not a pb but nearly there! Also made a note to up the Single Arm Rows and BB Curls.

Decent session, nice doing chins again even though I managed to knock my head on the garage ceiling in the last set!

Another grey day and somewhat breezy! My best pal is coming over to lunch so need to pop out and get a few bits... Next session will be core tomorrow morning followed by Legs on Thursday...

Have a great day and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 *

*Day Three :- Core*

*Plank:- *3x 60 seconds

*Side Plank:*- 2x30 sec

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 1x50 count

*Knee raises:*- 2x30 count

*Notes*:- I think two core sessions a week are enough! :lol:

Next workout will be tomorrow morning... Legs!

off to Carlisle today in search of trousers for work and to get photo's to renew my passport ... Another rainy day in store by the looks of things!

Thanks for reading and have a good Wednesday


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 *

*Day Three :- Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Short and sweet but got the blood pumping! The squats are supposed to be box squats but remember the last time I did box squats a couple of years ago? . Might alternate lunges with leg extensions, and they were supposed to be walking except I've nowhere to walk and I'm not walking down the avenue outside!

Week two will begin sometime on Saturday afternoon, am out to dinner tomorrow night and staying over so we can have a drink... Start my new job on Monday

Managed to get two pairs of trousers for work yesterday, eventually, but failed in the passport photo quest as I didn't have enough change for the booth and by that time was feeling slightly soggy so gave up and came home!

Today there was actually some blue sky at one point though that seems to have gone now  ... after breakfast am going to drive over to Moffat, take a look at my new shop and introduce myself to my deputy. Though I start work on Monday, the first week will be spent at the Dumfries branch, ironically enough I will be trained by the same person who was my boss at the previous shop when I first started in charity retail over two years ago!

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Hope all goes well at Moffat Gershwin. Xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Fantastic news on the job, Ian. Good luck for Monday.


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - Week two - Sunday 15th*

*Day One :- Chest /shoulders/triceps*

*BB Bench Press:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*DB Flye:- 3[email protected]*

*Close Grip Push Up:- 20*

*DB Shoulder Press;- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Triset*


*DB Front Raise\;- [email protected]*
*DB Lat raise:- [email protected]*
*DB Rear Delt Raise:- 11.8*

*Tricep Pres Down: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]*

*Tricep kick Backs:- [email protected] [email protected]*

*Notes:- This was done Sunday and I thought I had updated the journal but obviously not ... internet was playing up though .... some weights adjusted slightly from last weeks first session.*


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 2*

*Day Two :- Core*

*Plank:- 3x60 secs*

*side plank:- 2x30 secs*

*Bicycle Crunch:- 2x40 count*

*Knee raise:- 2x40 count*

*Notes:- First day at new job done and dusted ... I volunteered there approx three years ago and it's surprising what I remembered !*

*Next workout will be tomorrow night !*


----------



## CopiousOats

Well done mate, this thread is an inspiration from the perspective of a new member!

Excellent progress since the start


----------



## 25434

Well done well done on your first day Gresh...x


----------



## Greshie

> Well done mate, this thread is an inspiration from the perspective of a new member!
> 
> Excellent progress since the start


Thank you! I persevere


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 2*

*Day Three :- Back & Biceps*

*Chin Up:- *1x8 [email protected]

*BB Row:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single Arm Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Cross Body Hammer:*- [email protected] [email protected] 1x*@14.3

*Notes:- *Decent session after work, added a little weight to the chins, and narrowed the weights on the rows. Core tomorrow night then Legs on my day off on Thursday..

Telly, bath, dinner, bed .....

Thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## 25434

Gunite Gershwin, sleep well. When you say narrowed the weights on the rows? Do you mean you were more consistent, I mean, so not doing [email protected], then one at 70 (just for example sake). X


----------



## Greshie

> Gunite Gershwin, sleep well. When you say narrowed the weights on the rows? Do you mean you were more consistent, I mean, so not doing [email protected], then one at 70 (just for example sake). X


Yes that's what I meant ... narrowed the range of the weights lifted....


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 2*

*Day Four :- core*

*Plank:- *3x60 secs

*Side Plank:-* 2x30 secs

*Bicycle Crunch:- *2x40 count

*Knee Raise:-* 2x40 count

*Notes:-* A little weary tonight... did quite a bit of running up and down stairs between the stockroom and the shop floor today, thankfully not something I'll need to do once I'm in Moffat!

Can't last any longer than 30 secs with the side planks, bicycle crunches are quite enjoyable though, and the knee raises seem to do more for my shoulders than my core but never mind!

Looking forward to a little lie in before my legs session tomorrow morning !

TV, bath, dinner ( salmon steaks) , bed...

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 2*

*Day Five :- Legs*

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raise:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Felt slightly tired this morning so kept the weight the same as the last session, swopped lunges for extensions.

Week Three starts on Saturday (my day off)

Today I have a mountain of washing to do, housework, and a Tesco shop! ...

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 3*

*Day One :- Chest Shoulders Triceps*

*Flat bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Fly:-* [email protected] [email protected] 

*Close grip push ups:- *19

*DB shoulder press:-* [email protected]

*Triset*


*DB Front Raise:-* [email protected]

*DB Lateral raise*:- [email protected]

*DB Rear Delt Raise* :- [email protected]

*Triceps Pressdown*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bilateral Triceps Kick Back*:- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Very nippy this morning though not quite a frost, nice to see the sun though! Added some wafers to the DB flyes and the first set of the front raises, but lowered the laterals and rear delts by a kg. Also upped the kickbacks by a kg.

Next time will swop flat bench for inclines to make a change

Next workout will be core tomorrow after work which will be the first day in my new shop - opening times are 11am to 4pm, so shorter hours though I shall be there longer to hoover and mop the shop floor... heaven knows when it was last done! I shall also be on my own so will have the opportunity to have a good poke around 

Not huge amounts to do today, might wash the car and clean the windows! 

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend !


----------



## 25434

It was co,d was t it? Snowy/sleety. Where I am, but. Brrrrrrrrrr.......stay warm you..x


----------



## Archaic

.


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 3*

*Day Two :- Core*

*Plank:-* 3x60 secs

*Side Planks :-* 2x30 secs

*Bicyle crunch :- *2x40 count

*Knee raises:- *1x40 1x50 count

*Notes:-* First day at work, thankfully Sunday is 11:00am - 4:00pm so got home in reasonable time... decent quick session this evening.

Next workout will be tomorrow after work ...

Bath, dinner, tv then bed...

thanks for reading and have a good evenng


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 3*

*Day Three :-* Back &Biceps

*Chin Ups:- *[email protected]

*BB Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

*Single Arm row:-* [email protected]

*BB Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Cross Body Hammer:- *3x8 @ 11.8 

*Notes:- *Decent after work session, added weight to the first of the chins and also upped the weight on the first two sets of the single rows. Downed weight on the cross body hammers though to get better range of movement.

Next session will be core tomorrow evening

Very cold morning, heaviest frost we've had so far that then turned into rain.. so a very quiet day in the shop, there is a lot to do to get it up to scratch.... my deputy is a hard worker though, we just need a few more volunteers!

Bath, dinner, TV, bed!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 3*

*Day Four :- Core*

*Plank:-* 3x60 secs

*Side Planks :-* 2x30 secs

*Bicyle crunch :- *2x40 count

*Knee raises:- *1x50 1x60 count

*Notes:-* Upped the knee raise count slightly. next session will be legs on my day off tomorrow !.

Bath, chill, bed !


----------



## Prince Adam

Did those wrists make a full recovery?

Swear last time I popped in here you'd just snapped them both or something?!


----------



## Greshie

> Did those wrists make a full recovery?
> 
> Swear last time I popped in here you'd just snapped them both or something?!


Thank you for dropping by! That was overf two years ago, and yes they have healed fully; get the occasional twinge but nothing that lasts very long, and no signs of arthritis yet (thankfully!)


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 3*

*Day Five :- Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

*Lunges:-* [email protected] 16.8 [email protected] 

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected]

*Notes:- *Brain full of stuff that needs to be done at the shop which meant I messed up on the Squat weights ... starting at 60kg rather than 70kg, however as a result the Deads were less of a struggle so might alternate the weights in future to focus more on the deads. Evened out the weight on the lunges and upped the number of calf raises.

Rather a nice day today, have a hospital check up later, and need to do some housework and washing. Think I shall leave the Tesco run until tomorrow evening 

Next day off is Sunday, but next workout should be Friday after work, we'll see how we go as Friday is also our end of week so will probably be home late!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's quite intense, squatting and deadlifting on the same day!


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's quite intense, squatting and deadlifting on the same day!


glutton for punishment, I would be close to dead if I did that, haha. I'm thinking he had lay down on the sofa after that with the two kitties sitting on his chest mopping his brow with a wet tea towel. Hehe....


----------



## Greshie

> That's quite intense, squatting and deadlifting on the same day!


Yes and something has to give ... usually the deads!



> glutton for punishment, I would be close to dead if I did that, haha. I'm thinking he had lay down on the sofa after that with the two kitties sitting on his chest mopping his brow with a wet tea towel. Hehe....


not far off the truth there !


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 4*

*Day One :- Chest shoulders Triceps*

*Flat Bench:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Fly:- *[email protected]

*Push Ups:-* 20

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected]

*Triset:-*



*DB Front Raise:- *[email protected]

*DB Lateral Raise:- *[email protected]

*DB Rear Delt Raise:- *[email protected]

*Tricep Press Down:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Triceps Kick Back:- *[email protected]

*Notes:- *Well Friday night didn't happen, didn't get home till just after 7pm and just decided to chill, and last night was Strictly so no way was I doing anything else other than watching the TV!. Woke up feeling slightly tired this morning so getting going was a bit of an effort. Last set of bench wasn't great and lowered the weights on the shoulder press and triset by a wafer.

Next workout will be either Tuesday or Wednesday after work, with some Core work in-between.

Very wet and blustery here today, washing on , housework to do, and otherwise relax!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## strength_gains

Some very nice work in here Ian, looks like your bench has improved a lot keep up the hard work, before you know it you will be pressing 100kgs.


----------



## Greshie

> Some very nice work in here Ian, looks like your bench has improved a lot keep up the hard work, before you know it you will be pressing 100kgs.


I think 100kg on bench is a still a little way off ! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 4*

*Day two :- Core*

*Plank:-*3x60 secs 

*Side planks:- *3x30 secs

*Bicycle Crunch:- *1x40 1x50 count

*Knee Raise:- *2x50 count

*Notes:-* didn't manage core last night , totally knackered... just a quick core session this evening, with the next proper session due tomorrow night after work..... !!!

Food, tv, bath, bed!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I think 100kg on bench is a still a little way off ! :lol:


you recently did 10 reps of 70 and by my maths that gives you a 1 rep max of 95.. I've said this before Ian and I truly believe it, with the correct warm up and enough rest between sets, you can bench 100kg.

Your stronger than you think my friend


----------



## 25434

Yes, you beaaaaaasssst! Rarrrrrooooaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhhh....cough.cough...scuse me.....thickly throat...  hey Gresh, forgive me for being nosey, but you've said you have been feeling tired a few times now. Is it the new job and travelling? Are you eating properly with all the new kerfuffle going on? Xx


----------



## Greshie

> Yes, you beaaaaaasssst! Rarrrrrooooaaarrrrrrrggggghhhhhh....cough.cough...scuse me.....thickly throat...  hey Gresh, forgive me for being nosey, but you've said you have been feeling tired a few times now. Is it the new job and travelling? Are you eating properly with all the new kerfuffle going on? Xx


Yes, enjoying the work but there are very few volunteers which makes things quite hard, especially since there is quite a bit to do to get things sorted ... so am feeling a little stressed and tired by the time I get home at night....


----------



## Greshie

> you recently did 10 reps of 70 and by my maths that gives you a 1 rep max of 95.. I've said this before Ian and I truly believe it, with the correct warm up and enough rest between sets, you can bench 100kg.
> 
> Your stronger than you think my friend


I may have a go next time then ... and see how high I get


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I may have a go next time then ... and see how many reps I get


Corrected for you :thumb


----------



## Greshie

> Corrected for you :thumb


lol :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 4*

*Day Three :- Back & Biceps*

*Chins:-* 4x8 bodyweight

*BB Rows:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single Arm Row:- *[email protected]

*BB Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Crossbody hammer Curls:- *[email protected]

*Notes:- *Quite a good session tonight though I didn't start till 8pm after Strictly Takes Two and Celebrity Antiques Road Trip (Yes I know, Sad! but I need wind down fluffy time after work!) Chins were very good though just bodyweight this week, and powered through everything else. Not so good having my dinner at 8:45, but I did have an oats/banana/whey/milk shake as pre-workout so that compensated for the small portion!

Core maybe tomorrow night, but I need to go Tesco shopping on my way home from work. Have Friday off so final legs session first thing !

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evening!


----------



## 25434

Nothing wrong with fluffy time Ian, you can't burn it up all the time. Sorry to sound like your mother or something(I'm a northern woman, can't help myself)......but......it's good that had the shake but make sure you are getting your meals in, and it doesn't matter if it is something light, you need the energy now you are busier....natter, natter, natter.......  .....if I lived nearer I'd be leaving food parcels at your door, lol!! Soz......


----------



## Greshie

> Nothing wrong with fluffy time Ian, you can't burn it up all the time. Sorry to sound like your mother or something(I'm a northern woman, can't help myself)......but......it's good that had the shake but make sure you are getting your meals in, and it doesn't matter if it is something light, you need the energy now you are busier....natter, natter, natter.......  .....if I lived nearer I'd be leaving food parcels at your door, lol!! Soz......


 :thumb: now your food parcels would be worth staying in for !!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 4*

*Day Four:- Core*

*Plank:- *3x60 secs

*Side Plank:- *2x30 secs

*Bicycle Crunch:- *2x46 counts

*Knee Raise:- *1x40 1x50 count

*Notes:*- Tesco's didn't happen as I hadn't done me shopping list! So returned home for a quick core session and the remains of yesterday's fish pie!. It's stair-rodding up here tonight ... thankfully two days off now... starting with legs tomorrow morning!....

Bath chill bed!


----------



## 25434

And make sure you do proper resting!  xx


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 1 - week 4*

*Day Five:- Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Press:- *[email protected]

*Notes:- *Bit tired this morning however decent workout, the deads felt relatively easy after Squats although i didn't go low enough on the final 110kg set of squats. Swopped lunges for Leg extensions today and then finished off with the calves.

Think I shall have a full day off tomorrow, and start week five on Sunday after work, we are only open 11-4pm so shouldn't feel too tired!

Today am waiting for a parcel delivery, have a telephone engineer coming round to replace my BT master socket (the existing one must date from when the house was built in the early '70's!) which hopefully will sort out my erratic internet connection, then I have washing, shopping, and housework to do ... such are the joys ! 

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 5*

*Day One:- Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 90

*Lying Hamstring Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *So this isn't Sunday after work, plans changed when my outing this afternoon was cancelled due to the somewhat inclement weather we are having up here!. Also note the change in the program, I am now on to Phase Two which is volume ... starting point point on squats is approx 50% of my 1rm, which actually is higher than 110kg so I could have gone to 60kg on the first set but I like to pace myself! Did lying curls instead of hamstring curls as I don't have the equipment, these got hard towards the the end and realised afterwards I was supposed to do a minimum of 10 reps per set ... will try harder next time!. Was also supposed to do 8 sets of calves, again I had to had do raises rather than Pres, but by the end of the 5th set had had enough.

Not quite sure how I would have done doing this after work. Next session is normal cardio, then it's chest and back, again 8sets each .... due after work on Monday ... should be interesting lol

Shower, food, then Strictly .... I see we have had an 'upgrade' which means I can't find all the threads I follow .. and Firefox is running like a snail on my laptop today for some reason ... tablet and 'phone are ok so god knows what's going on !

Anyway thanks for reading (if you find this) and I hope you manage to stay dry for the remainder of the weekend


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 5*

*Day Two:- Core*

*Plank:-* 3x60secs

*Side Plank:-* 2x30 secs

*Bicycle Crunches:- *2x50 count

*Knee Raise:- *2x50 count

*Notes*:- At least the core session hasn't changed in Phase two!. Next session should be tomorrow night after work. Bath, dinner, TV, chill, bed!

At least the rain has gone away and the wind has dropped ! Though everywhere looked fairly soddent this morning when I drove to work!

Thanks for reading and enjoy your evenings!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 5*

*Day Three:- Chest and back*

*bench press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Fly:- *[email protected]

*DB Pull over:*- [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunch:- *8x12

*Notes:- *I have to be honest, part the way through this session I did rather lose the will to live!, however I persevered and got it done! ... next time I may condense the weight gaps in the bench and BB row ... starting at 25 & 20 kg was a bit too light... too lazy to faff with the weights on the DB exercises...

Had a good day at the shop, very busy, so fingers crossed the rest of the week will be the same!

Bath dinner TV bed ...

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 5*

*Day Four:- Core*

*planks:-* 3x60 secs

*Side Planks :- *2x30 secs

*Bicycle crunches:- *2x50 secs

*Knee Raises:- *1x40 1x50 secs

*Notes:- *Quick core session ... including more bicycle crunches !

Bath, TV, and dinner then bed.

Area Manager coming down to visit tomorrow, thankfully we are almost on target for the week so far, but still a little apprehensive as to what she'll say!

Next workout will be tomorrow night after work!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 5*

*Day Five:- Shoulders and Arms ... Weds 9th Dec*

*DB Shoulder Press:*[email protected]

*BB Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips:- *8x8

*Hanging Knee Raise:- *1x8 1x6 1x4 1x6 1x8 1x8 1x5 1x8

*Notes:- *Shoulder Press and me don't get on at the best of times let alone 8 sets of them ... went light so as to avoid my left shoulder giving way... BB Curls were good as were the Dips. The less said about the hanging Knee Raises the better...

Been a busy day at work today but at least I have a day off tomorrow and can have a lie in 

And tomorrow week 6 starts ...

Food, bath, chill , bed

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 6*

*Day One:- Legs*

*Squats;- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *6x20 @ 38.6

*Notes:- *A decent session this afternoon the last set of Squats wasn't as low to ground as it could have been, but the previous sets were good! The weights on the lying curls seem small but by the end I know about them!

A very simple workout but can feel the results which is good!

Next proper session will be sometime on Sunday (Chest & back) with possibly core tomorrow night, not sure if my best mate will be up for a do, if so he'll be staying over so might not have time.

Done shopping, washing, and dentist today, now going for a bath, tea, a bit of TV and then chill time before work tomorrow !

Take care and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 6*

*Day One:- Legs*

*Squats;- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *6x20 @ 38.6

*Notes:- *A decent session this afternoon the last set of Squats wasn't as low to ground as it could have been, but the previous sets were good! The weights on the lying curls seem small but by the end I know about them!

A very simple workout but can feel the results which is good!

Next proper session will be sometime on Sunday (Chest & back) with possibly core tomorrow night, not sure if my best mate will be up for a do, if so he'll be staying over so might not have time.

Done shopping, washing, and dentist today, now going for a bath, tea, a bit of TV and then chill time before work tomorrow !

Take care and thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 6*

*Day Two:- Chest & Back*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Flyes:- *8x8 @ 12.8

*DB Pull Over:- *[email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunch:-* 8x12

*Notes:- *No core session last night as my best pal was here. Woke up this morning to a deep frost and -3.5 outside. However the session was good! Added 5kg onto the bench and also upped Flyes and Pullovers a wafer. Will hopefully do a core session tomorrow evening followed by shoulders and arms Tues evening after work.

Today is writing xmas cards, wrapping presents, may even get the tree and decorations out! Then off out to dinner tonight with my best P's parents!

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 6*

*Day Three:- Core*

*Planks:- *3x60 secs

*Side Planks:-* 2x30 secs

*Bicycle Crunches:- *1x15 reps 1x20 reps

*Knee Raises:- *1x30 1x50 count

*Notes*:- Cheeky little core session tonight after work; obviously doing rather more bicycle crunches in this part of the cycle is having an effect as the reps went up! Knee raises were better too, although that was a count.

Next session - Shoulders and Arms will be tomorrow night after work ...

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 6*

*Day Four:- Shoulders and Arms*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips:-* 8x8

*Hanging Knee raise:- *8x8

*Notes:- *Increased Shoulder Press by small increments, and also the BB curl by 2.5kg after the 1st set. Think I may have got the gist of the hanging knee raises. next time may do weighted dips ...

Week 7 starts on Thursday with Legs

Off to a managers meeting in Glasgow tomorrow, so an early start  ... in the meantime dinner chill bed !


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 7*

*Day One:- Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x85 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises:- *[email protected]

*Notes*:- Long day in Glasgow yesterday and fell asleep on the train home much to the amusement of my colleagues! Also had a bit of a sore throat which did not bode well, however a nice lie in this morning and I felt a lot fresher!.... Upped the squats by 5kg. Quite like the simplicity of this part of the routine, though lying leg curls are instead of Hamstring curls and I struggle a little towards the end with those.

next workout will be a core session tomorrow night after work followed by chest on Saturday morning. Miserable day here though off out to lunch and then out again tonight to the Barnardo's Christmas dinner ....

In the meantime I need to get some housework and washing done!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> *Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 7*
> 
> *Day One:- Legs*
> 
> *Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x85 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Lying Leg curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Calf raises:- *[email protected]
> 
> *Notes*:- Long day in Glasgow yesterday and fell asleep on the train home much to the amusement of my colleagues! Also had a bit of a sore throat which did not bode well, however a nice lie in this morning and I felt a lot fresher!.... Upped the squats by 5kg. Quite like the simplicity of this part of the routine, though lying leg curls are instead of Hamstring curls and I struggle a little towards the end with those.
> 
> next workout will be a core session tomorrow night after work followed by chest on Saturday morning. Miserable day here though off out to lunch and then out again tonight to the Barnardo's Christmas dinner ....
> 
> In the meantime I need to get some housework and washing done!


 That's the point!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 7*

*Day Two:- Chest & Back*

*Bench press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:- *7x10 1x12 @12.8

*DB Pullover:-* [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:-* 8x12

*Notes:- *This does seem to become a bit of an endurance test half way through the flyes.Upped the rows by 5kg. Have got quite fast on the Bicycle crunches! There was no core work last night as I was late home from work and didn't have the energy...

Washing, shopping, housework and the strictly final tonight.

There will be a core session tomorrow afternoon after work then shoulders and arms on Monday evening !

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's the point!


 Yes I know! but not necessarily in a good way!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 7*

*Day Three:- Core*

*Planks:- *3x60 decs

*Side planks:-* 2x30 secs

*Bicycle Crunch*:- 3x15 reps

*Knee Raises*:- 1x12 reps 2x15 reps

*Notes*:- getting quite good at this core lark, upped the bicycle crunches and knee raises, not so keen on the side planks. Fairly quiet day at work though my deputy managed to muck up Saturday's end of day which is going to take some unravelling. Next session should be tomorrow night after work.

Tea, bath then chill

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 7*

*Day Four:- Shoulders and Arms*

*Standing DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips :- *8x8

*Hanging Knee raises:- *8x10

*Notes:- *Kept the weights the same overall although I did three sets of shoulder press at 10.3 up from two the last time. Increased the reps on the hanging knees to 10 per set.

I think that's it now till after Christmas, I may start the next week when I get home on Boxing day. Am down to Manchester on Christmas Eve and staying over with my Brother and spending some time with my parents; I suspect this will be my Mother's last Christmas as I doubt she will be with us this time next year

Anyway thanks for reading and I hope you all have a great festive season :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Have a good break Ian. Sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## 25434

Sorry to hear about mum Ian, but may I wish you a lovely day, good food and wine, some smiles, hugs and a fab 2016. Take care you. Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Greshie

Thanks guys :thumb: ! Mum was actually quite bright though it's obvious she is fading, and Dad seemed to be a bit brighter too, he is her main carer and must find it a bit tough ... he will be 90 in March! ... still I got to see them both for a couple of hours each on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and today so that was good. My niece and her family popped in to see them on their way home after we had lunch at my brothers, and my brother and sister in law will go over tomorrow ... Sadly Mum is too frail now to be able to cope with lots of company so they didn't join us on Christmas day.


----------



## Mingster

My Mam and Dad are in a very similar situation so I understand how you feel mate. My Mam hasn't been able to leave the house for a couple of years and is very frail. She enjoyed herself today though, meeting my eldest lads new girlfriend and seeing their grandson for the first time in 7 months since he moved down to London with his job.


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 8*

*Day One:- Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Ham curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *[email protected]

*Notes*:- I think my old Jag swam me home rather than drove, so was a little weary when I got in, however a cuppa tea followed by a pre-workout 'fix' got me motivated to get into the gym.. Last set of squats was a bit ropey, but then 8x8 requires some stamina! Lying hams were ok; keep on thinking I shoudl swop them for some leg extensions for a change ... but it is not what is ordered in the workout routine!

next session might be tomorrow evening after work or if not then should be Monday evening ....

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, I enjoyed being away for a few days, and the cats seemed to survive quite comfortably ...

Shower, dinner, chill, bed ....

I rather like getting back to my normal routine! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> My Mam and Dad are in a very similar situation so I understand how you feel mate. My Mam hasn't been able to leave the house for a couple of years and is very frail. She enjoyed herself today though, meeting my eldest lads new girlfriend and seeing their grandson for the first time in 7 months since he moved down to London with his job.


 hard isn't it ... however pragmatic you are it's difficult seeing someone you love shrink and fade ....


----------



## Mingster

Yes, it is.


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 8*

*Day Two:- Chest & Back*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] 1x8'40 [email protected] 1x8'50 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Row:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Incline Flyes:- *2x8 6x10 @ 12.8

*DB Pullover:- *5x10 3x12 @12.8 

*Bicycle Crunches:- *8x12

*Notes:- *No Core work just straight in to chest and back ... a little hard going after a day at work.. but just got on with it. No weights increased but did add some reps to the pullovers and flyes...

Next workout should be tomorrow after work. this will give me Tues night off ready for week 9 starting on Wednesday which is my day off. ...

Tonight bath, dinner, TV, bed ... an exciting life!

thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your weekends ! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 2 - week 8*

*Day Three:-Shoulders and Arms*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] 6.8 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*BB Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips :-* 8x8

*Hanging knee Raises:- *8x8

*Notes:- *Too tired after work to do this yesterday evening and also get a slight tendon issue in my neck after chest day , something to do with the bench press, so rested last night. Increased the number of sets at 10.3 on the shoulder press but left everything else as was last time. Finding the energy for 8 sets of 8 reps after work is going some let alone increasing the weights!

Week nine will start sometime tomorrow, my day off, may do it in the afternoon assuming I've not been washed/blown away by storm Frank ... though everything is quiet outside at the moment... calm before the storm maybe?

Bath, dinner, bed ....

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 9*

*Day One:- Legs*

*Back Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single Leg Squat:-* [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *[email protected]

*Hanging Knee Raises:-* 1x15

*Notes:- *Phase three and back to high weight low sets/ reps ... at least for the main lift. Only wobbled slightly on the single squats; kept the weight low as it's been a long while since I've done these. This bloke seems to be fond of hanging knee raises ...it's all I ever seem to do!

This routine also included kettleball swings, but given I don't own a kettleball and also the vision of @Flubs and Risk Assessment came into my head for some reason meant these were omitted ... I did consider leg extensions ... may do those next time...

Should have done a warm up set on the squats!

Next session will probably be Friday evening after work ... it's a bank holiday so I should be home earlier than usual, It'll probably be shoulders and arms.

Storm Frank has caused chaos throughout Dumfries and Galloway, and my deputy had to close the shop early and get herself home due to poor conditions ... we shall see if I can get to Moffat in the morning!

Gonna have a bath and then I've I've got a Chicken crown to roast for tea ... with a baked apple for afters ... lovely stuff 

Thanks for reading ... hope you all keep dry!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> This routine also included kettleball swings, but given I don't own a kettleball and also the vision of @[Redacted] and Risk Assessment came into my head for some reason meant these were omitted..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: .....lol Greshie! One simply does not know WUT! One means.... :whistling: :lol:

hey you, just be careful with that weather, I was just watching it on the news...looks bad my friend...don't go driving into my massive puddles and end up paddling to work...

ive got a chicken crown for New Year's Day, and roasties... Wahayeeeeee.. Yum.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy new year Ian!


----------



## 25434

Happy new year to you Ian. Wishing you everything good for 2016, and massive hugs to ya....x


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Happy new year Ian!





Flubs said:


> Happy new year to you Ian. Wishing you everything good for 2016, and massive hugs to ya....x


 Happy New Year both


----------



## dt36

All the best for 2016, Buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

All the best Ian.


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 9*

*Day Two:-Shoulders and Arms*

*DB Shoulder Press:-*[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lat Raises:- *[email protected]

*BB Biceps Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Cross body Hammer ;- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dip:- *[email protected]

*Triceps Press down:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

*Notes:- *After work sessions are tough going, even a relatively short one like after bank holiday hours. Quite pleased with the shoulder press although I could feel the twinge in my left shoulder again. Upped the bicep curls to 45kg though form on the last set wasn't great. First time I've done weighted dips since my accident two years ago , and these were ok. the Cross bodies didn't seem to do very much.

Bath, dinner, bed ... working tomorrow then off Sunday.. when it'll be chest day !

Thanks for reading and have a good evening ... !

*Happy New Year * :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> All the best for 2016, Buddy. :thumb:





Mingster said:


> All the best Ian.


 Thanks chaps ... hope 2016 is good to you too!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 9*
> 
> *Day Two:-Shoulders and Arms*
> 
> *DB Shoulder Press:-*[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Side Lat Raises:- *[email protected]
> 
> *BB Biceps Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Cross body Hammer ;- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Weighted Dip:- *[email protected]
> 
> *Triceps Press down:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Notes:- *After work sessions are tough going, even a relatively short one like after bank holiday hours. Quite pleased with the shoulder press although I could feel the twinge in my left shoulder again. Upped the bicep curls to 45kg though form on the last set wasn't great. First time I've done weighted dips since my accident two years ago , and these were ok. the Cross bodies didn't seem to do very much.
> 
> Bath, dinner, bed ... working tomorrow then off Sunday.. when it'll be chest day !
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good evening ... !
> 
> *Happy New Year * :thumb:


 Happy New Year !


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 9*

*Day Three:-Chest & Back*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hanging Knee Raise:-* 1x20

*Lying DB Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunch:- *1x25

*Pull Ups*:- 3x6

*Straight Arm Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Reverse Crunch:- *1x20

*Notes:- *Had a good night's sleep but didn't wake up feeling very refreshed. Lost focus on the last set of Bench which was disappointing because 6x70kg should have been a breeze and I had been considering going higher. Kept the deads light. Struggled on the last set of straight arm pulldowns. Could have added some weight to the pullups, and breezed through the crunches!

Week ten should begin on Tuesday after work

In some respects this is a good workout structure, but unfortunately at the moment I'm not doing it justice as all my energy is spent on the new job; I'm constantly on the go during the day, don't even get time to sit down for lunch, and the situation wont change until more volunteers come on board... so by the time I get home in the evening I am knackered!

Busy day today, washing, housework, taking the Christmas tree down, a bit of shopping ....................

Thanks for reading and enjoy your day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 9*
> 
> *Day Three:-Chest & Back*
> 
> *Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Hanging Knee Raise:-* 1x20
> 
> *Lying DB Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Bicycle Crunch:- *1x25
> 
> *Pull Ups*:- 3x6
> 
> *Straight Arm Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Reverse Crunch:- *1x20
> 
> *Notes:- *Had a good night's sleep but didn't wake up feeling very refreshed. Lost focus on the last set of Bench which was disappointing because 6x70kg should have been a breeze and I had been considering going higher. Kept the deads light. Struggled on the last set of straight arm pulldowns. Could have added some weight to the pullups, and breezed through the crunches!
> 
> Week ten should begin on Tuesday after work
> 
> In some respects this is a good workout structure, but unfortunately at the moment I'm not doing it justice as all my energy is spent on the new job; I'm constantly on the go during the day, don't even get time to sit down for lunch, and the situation wont change until more volunteers come on board... so by the time I get home in the evening I am knackered!
> 
> Busy day today, washing, housework, taking the Christmas tree down, a bit of shopping ....................
> 
> Thanks for reading and enjoy your day


 Have you considered taking a nap when you get in before your workout?

You cant take the tree down today! its not the 12th day until Tuesday.


----------



## 25434

WUT no lunch?!!!! That.....is not good. The sky won't fall in if you stop for a break Gresh. You must eat, especially if you come in from work and go to workout? Tsk Gresh, tsk......you must look after yourself before the shop....right?

and.....I took my tree down today too. Would have taken it down sooner but couldn't find the time....don't even know why I put it up really, I can't berluddie stand Christmas, apart from having time off work. I know, proper Scrooge ain't I? Xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> WUT no lunch?!!!! That.....is not good. The sky won't fall in if you stop for a break Gresh. You must eat, especially if you come in from work and go to workout? Tsk Gresh, tsk......you must look after yourself before the shop....right?
> 
> and.....I took my tree down today too. Would have taken it down sooner but couldn't find the time....don't even know why I put it up really, I can't berluddie stand Christmas, apart from having time off work. I know, proper Scrooge ain't I? Xx


 No I do have lunch ... but it's usually standing up grabbing a bite whilst doing something .....

Yes I wondered why I bothered putting the tree up ...................


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have you considered taking a nap when you get in before your workout?
> 
> You cant take the tree down today! its not the 12th day until Tuesday.


 Sod the 12th !

Not sure about having a nap when I get in .... I do have a sit down for a while though ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Sod the 12th !
> 
> Not sure about having a nap when I get in .... I do have a sit down for a while though ...


 Today is the 12th day of Christmas mate, Ill be taking mine down after a quick gym session.

Sad to see it go, I like the small of a Christmas tree.


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 10*

*Day One:- Shoulders and Arms*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lateral Raise:- *12 x11.8

*BB Biceps Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Cross Body Hammer:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips:- *3x6 [email protected] 15

*Triceps Press down*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Steamed through this session, left shoulder twinged with the shoulder press and wasn't hugely happy with the Dips, although I managed to add reps to them. Added a few reps to the Lat Raises and did these quite well, though should have paused at the top a little more. Don't like cross body hammers, they don't seem to do very much.

Next session will be on Thursday my day off... looking forward to a lie in!

Bath food bed ...

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Today is the 12th day of Christmas mate, Ill be taking mine down after a quick gym session.
> 
> Sad to see it go, I like the small of a Christmas tree.


 Mine is 100% genuine artificial ... I love the smell of a real tree but not the mess!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 10*

*Day Two:- Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single Leg Squat:- *[email protected]

*Hanging Knee raise:- *20

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *1x75 @33.6 

*Notes:- *How come when I am at work Royal Mail attempt to deliver parcels in the afternoon, but when it's my day off and I'm looking forward to a lie in they deliver at 7:30am? 

Not in the best of moods, Mum is in hospital again, fluid on the lungs, she is on antibiotics at the moment but we are awaiting further test results ... she has heart problems and this could be a side effect.... fingers crossed.

Dropped the weight on the squats a little to try to maintain good form. Added in some leg extensions for the hell of it, and was supposed to do 3 sets of 25 reps on the calves but just carried on...

Final session for week 10 will be on Saturday morning....

Have a furniture delivery later today so am going to do a few errands this morning then get everything ready this afternoon!

Am thinking about my next exercise regime once this has finished... may go back to three day 5x5 of my own devising, one with 'big' lift on each day followed by some assistances ....

Thanks for reading and have a good Thursday


----------



## 25434

Hey there Greshie. Sorry to hear about your mum. It's a sad thing. Thinking of you. X

onvthe subject of deliveries.... Grrrrr....agree totally! Humph.

i bet your calves will be hurting like anything tomorrow if you carried on after 25...hehe.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope your mum feels better soon mate


----------



## Mingster

Wishing your Mum well mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Best wishes for your Mum, Ian


----------



## 25434

Morning Gresh, have a lovely weekend, hope you are ok. X


----------



## Greshie

Morning Peeps ... Update on Mum is fingers crossed she'll be released from hospital today... they just need to do another blood test.... 

Hoping to have a relaxing day off today ... gym session shortly :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 10*

*Day Three:- Shoulders and Arms*

*Bench press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hanging Knee Raise:- *1x20

*Lying DB Flye :- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunch:- *1x25

*Pull Ups:- *3x6

*Straight Arm Pull Downs:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Reverse Crunch*:- 1x30

*Notes*:- No records broken today, just concentrated on good form. My right shoulder still gives me a bit of gyp now and again, but this morning's bench was fine so hopefully going a little lighter has done the trick.

Week 11 might start later tomorrow afternoon after work or possibly Monday evening after work ... we shall see!

Today will be a little bit of shopping, sorting out car insurance, a bit of housework and general chilling out! 

Thanks for reading and have a good day ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Morning Peeps ... Update on Mum is fingers crossed she'll be released from hospital today... they just need to do another blood test....
> 
> Hoping to have a relaxing day off today ... gym session shortly :thumbup1:


 Great news mate. Sadly my Mam was taken into hospital this week. Hopefully she will be allowed home after the weekend.


----------



## latblaster

Mingster said:


> Great news mate. Sadly my Mam was taken into hospital this week. Hopefully she will be allowed home after the weekend.


 Sorry to hear that, it's a worrying time I know; my Ma's 89 this year.


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> Sorry to hear that, it's a worrying time I know; my Ma's 89 this year.


 Yes, both my parents are 84. I find myself worrying more about my parents than my children these days.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Yes, both my parents are 84. I find myself worrying more about my parents than my children these days.


 I know exactly how you feel, I only have my mum left. Hope your mum gets home fit and well soon.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I thin we're all at that age, aren't we? I only have my mum left and she's in poor health. Fingers crossed for your mum, Ian.


----------



## 25434

I guess I'm the lucky one here as I've had no family since I was 5. I don't have to suffer the sadness of what you all are having to face.

Ian, are you ok? If things are busy etc don't rush to answer. Just so you know you are in my thoughts. O. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> I guess I'm the lucky one here as I've had no family since I was 5. I don't have to suffer the sadness of what you all are having to face.
> 
> Ian, are you ok? If things are busy etc don't rush to answer. Just so you know you are in my thoughts. O. X


 I'm sorry to hear that Flubs. I won't pry, but just wanted to say sorry. x


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm sorry to hear that [Redacted]. I won't pry, but just wanted to say sorry. x


 Thanks so much, that's kind of you. I've had a really interesting life due to this though, lots of adventures and you know, you either climb or fall, I wouldn't be the ninja that I am today without all those lessons right? Haha....Have a great day. X

gresh....sorry for saying that now....doh...wreck your journal why don't I? Xx


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Great news mate. Sadly my Mam was taken into hospital this week. Hopefully she will be allowed home after the weekend.


 Hope your Mum is ok and back at home  Mine was allowed home at the weekend, but when I spoke to her on Monday evening she didn't sound too great... however my Brother and Sister in Law are going round today so I'll get a proper update later tonight!



Dirk McQuickly said:


> I thin we're all at that age, aren't we? I only have my mum left and she's in poor health. Fingers crossed for your mum, Ian.


 Thank you, yes we are at 'That Age' , soon to become the senior generation in our families!



Flubs said:


> I guess I'm the lucky one here as I've had no family since I was 5. I don't have to suffer the sadness of what you all are having to face.
> 
> Ian, are you ok? If things are busy etc don't rush to answer. Just so you know you are in my thoughts. O. X


 Hi @Flubssie ... yes I'm fine ta ... just been so tired from work haven't had the energy to do any workouts, tonight is better though so am off to do a swift half hour or so....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Thanks so much, that's kind of you. I've had a really interesting life due to this though, lots of adventures and you know, you either climb or fall, I wouldn't be the ninja that I am today without all those lessons right? Haha....Have a great day. X
> 
> gresh....sorry for saying that now....doh...wreck your journal why don't I? Xx


 Don't worry ... you have special dispensation to say what you want to in my journal (well as long as it's legal and ort defamatory :lol: )


----------



## Mingster

My came came home on Tuesday night but today they've phoned and said that they may have discharged her too quickly. She doesn't want to go back so I'll have to keep an eye on her. She is so much happier in her own home.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> My came came home on Tuesday night but today they've phoned and said that they may have discharged her too quickly. She doesn't want to go back so I'll have to keep an eye on her. She is so much happier in her own home.


 My Mum actually quite enjoyed hospital ... change of scenery and more to look at than home!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 10*

*Day One:-Shoulders and Back*

*Standing DB raise:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lateral Raises:-* [email protected]

*BB Biceps Curl;- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Cross Body Hammer:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips:- *[email protected]

*Tricep Pressdown:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Well I had a few nights off, felt so tired after work last night and Monday my best mate was round in the evening, I'm buying his car off him at trade price as he's treating himself to a two year old Mercedes SLK , so we were working out the logistics of getting our private numbers transferred etc.... There will be pics of my new one later tomorrow after I take possession and he drives off in my Jag ... he's taking it back down to Surrey to sell off his drive....

The DB shoulder press felt horribly heavy as did the lat raises, but after those were out of the way, the rest went smoothly....

next session will be tomorrow morning 1st thing

Tonight, bath, dinner , bed , looking forward to a small lie in tomorrow!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Don't worry ... you have special dispensation to say what you want to in my journal (well as long as it's legal and ort defamatory :lol: )


 Blimey Ian, I'm Surprised you added that tag onto the end. I don't think I would put anything like that in your journal.

i did once cram as many gummi Bears in my mouth as I could and then chewed 'em to death, but hey, that's the way I roll. Still surprised.....   .....

glad your mums ok. Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Blimey Ian, I'm Surprised you added that tag onto the end. I don't think I would put anything like that in your journal.
> 
> i did once cram as many gummi Bears in my mouth as I could and then chewed 'em to death, but hey, that's the way I roll. Still surprised.....   .....
> 
> glad your mums ok. Have a lovely evening.


 I know you wouldn't .... just pulling your leg !


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 10*

*Day Two:-Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Single leg Squats:-* [email protected]

*Hanging Knee Raise:- *1x20

*Calf Raises:- *[email protected]

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Lovely sunny morning though cold! Not keen on the single leg squats, use the bench to rest my 'spare' leg and it's a little high (or I'm just little!) so tend to pitch forward. Added extensions to the mix.

Final workout for this week will be on Sunday, my next day off.

Going to be a busy day, best pal Grant coming over at 12 to get the cars swopped over and all the paperwork filled in to change the numbers around... Handyman also popping by to have a look at some work I want doing to the bathroom, hoping he'll appear at about lunchtime so Grant and I can then go out for some lunch. Have already had the delivery of some new bathroom fitments, shower, screen, and cabinet first thing this morning. And last night new handles for all the internal doors arrived so I shall start fitting them after breakfast.....

Take care and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 10*

*Day Three:-Chest & Back*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hanging Knee Raise:- *1x20

*Lying DB Flye:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deadlifts:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunch:-* 1x30

*Pull Ups:- *3x6

*Straight arm pull down:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Reverse Crunch:- *1x25

*Notes*:- Lovely sunny snow laden morning. thankfully the ache in my left shoulder has abated somewhat, though got a twinge on the heaviest set of bench this morning. Didn't increase the weights, in fact lowered the straight arm pull down final set. Tried to keep good form as far as possible. This routine seems to like hanging knee raises ... not something I shall incorporate into any future routines in a hurry. . Like the bicycle crunches though !

Final week will start possibly Tuesday or maybe Wednesday evening....

Drive home for work last night was a bit hairy, being rear wheel drive I kept losing traction on the snow, but at least I stayed on the road ! Was hoping not to go out today but need milk! at least the main roads should now be clear, the council are good at getting the gritters out.

Weather permitting my handyman should be coming over to discuss work I want done to the bathroom, and I shall continue to change over the internal door handles... that has been fun and games but the struggle is worth it!

Thanks for reading, take care and keep warm!


----------



## Greshie

How the hell do you upload a picture ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

how I do it is to click the choose files link next to the paper-clip at the bottom of the reply box, then select the picture from the file manager box that appears


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> How the hell do you upload a picture ?


 Use the 'Choose file' bit on the left near the paper clip thing.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> how I do it is to click the choose files link next to the paper-clip at the bottom of the reply box, then select the picture from the file manager box that appears
> 
> View attachment 119944





latblaster said:


> Use the 'Choose file' bit on the left near the paper clip thing.


 Ah ! my paperclip disappears when the box opens fully! I'll try a different browser

Are you on windows 10?


----------



## latblaster

Nope, couldn't get on with W8, so installed W7. I use Firefox.

There's still alot of issues with the site upgrade........


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Nope, couldn't get on with W8, so installed W7. I use Firefox.
> 
> There's still alot of issues with the site upgrade........


 I think it's a windows 10 issue as none of the browsers work .... and I use Firefox... shame as I can't upload a pic of my new motor!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Ah ! my paperclip disappears when the box opens fully! I'll try a different browser
> 
> Are you on windows 10?


 yes windows 10 but I use chrome not IE


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> yes windows 10 but I use chrome not IE


 I tried Chrome but it still didn't work....


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> I tried Chrome but it still didn't work....


 I always Save the image to my Desktop, then 'attach files'.

What car you got Greshie...bet it's a Bentley!!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 12*

*Day One:-Shoulders and Arms*

*DB Shoulder Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Side Lateral Raise:- *[email protected] 

*BB Biceps Curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Cross-Body hammer curl:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Weighted Dips:-* [email protected]

*Triceps Press Down:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Notes:- It's a big jump from week 10 to week 12 but that's what happens when you copy and paste! Have double checked and this is deffo week twelve; the last session of this routine.

The overall structure was good with a mix of high rep low weight sessions and low rep high weight sessions. However some of the exercises mixes within the routine could have been better and there was a lot of emphasis on 'core' type stuff. However the main issue for me was I couldn't do it justice because of everything else going on and felt too tired to do anything very much in evenings after work.

This is the first of two sessions today, there will be a legs session later on this afternoon. I've not increased weights though added 5 reps on to the dips!

Rather a lot to do today... out and about looking at Aquaboarding for the bathroom walls, and then need to finish off fitting the internal door handles, which have turned out to be a right faff!

Anyway thanks for reading, see you back here later on !


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> I always Save the image to my Desktop, then 'attach files'.
> 
> What car you got Greshie...bet it's a Bentley!!


 I wish .... It's a Mercedes Benz 220 CDi AMG Sport 

And I've been able to copy and paste from dropbox ! :thumb:

Just waiting for the reg document to come through so I can put my private number on !


----------



## Greshie

Now I know I can copy and paste from dropbox ....  ....

just have to wait for the new registration doc to come out and then I can move my number...


----------



## latblaster

Still can't see it Greshie - car that is!!


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 12*

*Day One session two :-Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:- *[email protected]

*Hanging Knee raises:- *20

*Calf Raises:- *1x6[email protected]

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Second session of the day, went lighter on the squats, added a set of 50kg at the start as a warm up, but kept to good form. Omitted the single leg squats and added in lunges, this is partly because the garage is full of boxes, having internal shutters fitted to some of the windows and having my bathroom revamped ... so no room to use the bench as a leg rest (at least that is my excuse!) ...

Last session will be on my day off on Saturday, I need to start thinking seriously about a new routine, 3 day 5x5 concentrating on form rather than weight lifted, one 'big' lift ... bench, deads, squats followed by assistances ... maybe push/pull/legs type format ....

Anyway, bath, dinner, chill, bed ... thanks for reading and have a good evening !


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Still can't see it Greshie - car that is!!


 Oh how odd! I can see the pics....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Oh how odd! I can see the pics....


 I cant see them either, send them to me and Ill post them on here for you


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I can see the pics....


----------



## 25434

At last pictures! :lol: very nice, it's a...it's a.....car! Hehe....x


----------



## Dai Jones

Nice car flubs, I quite like the e class amg


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice car, Ian. I was cutting a car show before xmas that featured an AMG GT in it. I don't know the first thing about cars (how I got the gig working on a car show, I don't know), but I was impressed by that!


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice car, Ian. I was cutting a car show before xmas that featured an AMG GT in it. I don't know the first thing about cars (how I got the gig working on a car show, I don't know), but I was impressed by that!


 Will you stop getting into the journals in the morning before me please?!!! Humph!......some people just can't stay in bed! Humph :lol: :whistling:

lim actually broadcasting from my bed, coffee in one hand, iPad in the other, hehe....rest day, off shopping in a minute.

morning Gresh, hope you are ok. Prolly been driving round in your new shiny car with your elbow out of the window looking cool like a gangster right? Hehe.

have a lovely weekend Ian. Xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> Will you stop getting into the journals in the morning before me please?!!! Humph!......some people just can't stay in bed! Humph :lol: :whistling:
> 
> lim actually broadcasting from my bed, coffee in one hand, iPad in the other, hehe....rest day, off shopping in a minute.
> 
> morning Gresh, hope you are ok. Prolly been driving round in your new shiny car with your elbow out of the window looking cool like a gangster right? Hehe.
> 
> have a lovely weekend Ian. Xx


 Ha ha! I wish I could sleep in! I don't even have to be up early this morning.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ha ha! I wish I could sleep in! I don't even have to be up early this morning.


 Snap! We're doomed, dooooooomed I tell thee...haha...


----------



## Greshie

Thankyou @BestBefore1989 for posting up my pics ...  it was very kind of you.... later this morning I shall be moving my private number over, then I will be a cool dude :thumbup1: well sort of! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Will you stop getting into the journals in the morning before me please?!!! Humph!......some people just can't stay in bed! Humph :lol: :whistling:
> 
> lim actually broadcasting from my bed, coffee in one hand, iPad in the other, hehe....rest day, off shopping in a minute.
> 
> morning Gresh, hope you are ok. Prolly been driving round in your new shiny car with your elbow out of the window looking cool like a gangster right? Hehe.
> 
> have a lovely weekend Ian. Xx


 Morning @Flubs I've been driving to and from work ... in some very 'interesting' weather .... enjoy your day shopping ... sure you wont be popping by the gym ? :huh:   :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

Don't actually believe that lovely Merc is yours Ian.......

Sooo, a couple of pics of you draped across the bonnet....wearing those red shorts!!!! :bounce:

C'mon....you know you want to!!!! 

Lovely car Greshie - really envious of you.


----------



## Greshie

*Pharmafreak's Workout :- Phase 3 - week 12*

*DayThree **:- Chest and Back*

*Bench Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Hanging Knee Raise:- *20

*Lying DB Flye:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunch:- *30

*Pull Ups:-* 3x6

*Pull Downs:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Reverse Crunch:- *30

*Notes*:- Last session of this routine. Concentrating on form rather than weigh lifted so no records broken. Will be happy if I never do another hanging knee raise. Won't be doing straight arm pull downs again either. Shall incorporate bicycle crunches into my next routine and also looking forward to increasing the pull up reps.

Have rather a lot to do today, move my private number over to the Merc, get my old car on to Autotrader, Need to finish replacing the internal door handles, and having a chap come over to see what can be done with my loft... don't have the money for it at the moment but I need to get some ball park figures to convert it into a floored attic with roof lights..... if the costs don't stack up I shall probably move, I'm already hitting the value ceiling of the area and I need a third usable space, and that means the loft. but unfortunately it won't be a straightforward conversion.

Quite a decent morning here, bright and mild and no sign of rain.... makes a change

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Don't actually believe that lovely Merc is yours Ian.......
> 
> *Sooo, a couple of pics of you draped across the bonnet....wearing those red shorts!!!!* :bounce:
> 
> C'mon....you know you want to!!!!
> 
> Lovely car Greshie - really envious of you.


 Not in this weather  :lol:


----------



## Greshie

* PPL - Week 1 *

*Day One :- Push(kind of)*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull ups*:- 2x10

Notes:- First day of new routine. After work so kept the weights light. Left shoulder started gyping again. Ages since I've done Military Press and my above shoulder strength does not improve.

Very short session but got the blood pumping. Next session will be tomorrow later in the afternoon.

Bath, food, chill, bed !

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

You did pull ups...mmmmmm.......I think I might re start that challenge to myself. The pull up. Would love to do 5...to start with but its hard to pull myself up! I'm too feckin heavy...humph...whilst you have a very neat lithe figure you lucky thing. Enjoy your evening Gresh. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> * PPL - Week 1 *
> 
> *Day One :- Push(kind of)*
> 
> *Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Flyes:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> *Pull ups*:- 2x10
> 
> Notes:- First day of new routine. After work so kept the weights light. Left shoulder started gyping again. Ages since I've done Military Press and my above shoulder strength does not improve.
> 
> Very short session but got the blood pumping. Next session will be tomorrow later in the afternoon.
> 
> Bath, food, chill, bed !
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a good evening


 better man than me, I skipped the pull ups again tonight, thats 3 workouts in a row I've wussed out of it


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> You did pull ups...mmmmmm.......I think I might re start that challenge to myself. The pull up. Would love to do 5...to start with but its hard to pull myself up! I'm too feckin heavy...humph...whilst you have a very neat lithe figure you lucky thing. Enjoy your evening Gresh. X





BestBefore1989 said:


> better man than me, I skipped the pull ups again tonight, thats 3 workouts in a row I've wussed out of it


 Tch! they are easy ! :thumbup1:  :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*PPL - Week 1 *

*Day two :- Pull*

*Deads:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises:- *[email protected]

*Bicep Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins:- *15+12

*Notes:- *Definitely have more energy on my days off ... Started light on the Deads as a warm up, but kept to 5 sets hence didn't reach the ton, however form felt good. The rows were good, and managed more reps on the lats. Enjoyed the chins ! 

Going to have a nice bath and then some tea, chill then back to work tomorrow

Last session will probably be done on Sunday , my next day off.....

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

*PPL - Week 1 *

*Day three :- Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

*Lunges:- *[email protected]

*Calf raises:- *[email protected]

*Lying Hamstring Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:-* Kept this session light focusing on form. Enjoyed the good mornings, first time in months I've done them. Feel worked but not pooped which is just as well as I've a lot to get done today and am already behind.

Hoping week 2 will begin later on Tuesday, having work done to the bungalow (blinds fitted and bathroom refurbished) so it will be later in the afternoon.

Thanks for reading and hope you all have a good Sunday


----------



## Greshie

*PPL Rotine - week two*

*Day One Push*

*Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulls Ups*:- 2x10

*Notes*:- tonight nearly didn't happen, it was 8:30pm before I got into the gym,but I decided I just about had enough energy left. Concentrated the weights on bench, upping the first set by 5kg then ending as last week with 60kg, not anywhere near my max but form was good, although left shoulder started twinging again. Dropped flyes by a wafer and kept everything else the same as last time.

Not quite sure when the next session will be, I'm off Saturday so there may be two sessions one in the morning and then early evening, unless I have enough energy to do something after work one evening.

Blinds for the conservatory and the internal window shutters for the bathroom and bedrooms have been fitted and look really good. Unfortunately the rest of the bathroom revamp is starting a day late because the respatex boarding for the walls hadn't arrived for this morning... Also had someone 'round to take a look at the loft, I need more space so I need to know what options I have regards a conversion ....

Anyway bath, bed, then back to work tomorrow.........................

Thanks for reading and enjoy the rest of your evenings


----------



## 25434

Well done for doing the workout when you gave so much going on Gresh. You are doing a lot of work on your place. It's going to look lovely I'm sure. X


----------



## Greshie

Gym sessions suspended until I can reclaim the garage back from bits of bathroom and cardboard boxes....

And I have the snivels ... 

Still at least I have a day off tomorrow ... when I shall be decorating..................................


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Wish I could do 10 pull ups. Twice.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wish I could do 10 pull ups. Twice.


 I now find them quite easy although I can't get great height without concussing myself on the garage ceiling! :lol:

But then I can't do Military Press without my left shoulder giving way ... so it's 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other


----------



## Greshie

snivelling ...


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> snivelling ...


 Zinc, Vitamin C, Chicken Soup & Sex.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Zinc, Vitamin C, Chicken Soup & Sex.


 I'm thinking more of tissues, a hot toddy, and an early night !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Not much going on here, Ian. Snivels get the better of you?


----------



## Greshie

Normal service resumes tomorrow ( after I have shifted umpteen empty cardboxes and packaging out of the way ) bathroom now finished and I have my garage back!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Normal service resumes tomorrow ( after I have shifted umpteen empty cardboxes and packaging out of the way ) bathroom now finished and I have my garage back!


 glad to hear your feeling better :thumb


----------



## 25434

Hey there stranger, here you are....  are you pleased with the bathroom? Hope all goes well tomorrow, first session back? Don't go mad....

humphthatissopotkettleandblackiknow!   x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey there stranger, here you are....  are you pleased with the bathroom? Hope all goes well tomorrow, first session back? Don't go mad....
> 
> humphthatissopotkettleandblackiknow!   x


 So Pot & Kettle @Flubs :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 14th February*

*PPL Routine - Week Two*

*Day One (Again) Push*

*Bench* :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups*:- 2x10

*Notes*:- Since it's been so long since my last workout I've repeated the last session. Managed to retrieve my power cage and weights from all the [email protected] from the bathroom refurbishment ... any one want a manky shower screen or an old electric shower with a faulty start button? ... thought not!

Kept the weights lowish, still having trouble with my left shoulder, given I've not been doing any lifting for a week I've decided this must be work related .. perhaps to do with posture when I'm sorting through bags or something.

Will up the first set of the power cleans next time.

It's a beautiful sunny morning though chilly, today i need to complete the repainting of the bathroom and also catch up with household chores.

Next sessions will have to be a double morning/afternoon session on my day off on Wednesday I think

No further forward with possible loft conversion, though I have contacted an architect ....

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday !


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 17th February*

*PPL Routine - Week Two*

*Day Two Pull*

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over Rows:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises:- *1x5 4x10 @ 11.8

*Bicep Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins:- *2x12

*Notes :- *Very quick session as I've a lot to do today starting with an Architect coming 'round shortly to look at the loft. No change in any of the weights lifted, tried to keep good form throughout.

Legs session pencilled in for later today.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 17th February*

*PPL Routine - Week Two*

*Day Two session two - Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:- *[email protected]

*Calf Raises:-* [email protected]

*Lying Hamstring Curls:- *[email protected] 1x[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- * Was early evening before I managed to get the second session started. Again no increases in weight except for the lunges, trying to keep to good form throughout. It was a decent session, got the blood pumping though not hugely taxing.

Next session due my days off next Wednesday/Friday, having to fit sessions when I can.

Architect has gone away to firm up some ideas and provide some costs ... so fingers crossed

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## Greshie

Wednrsday 24th feb

PPL Week three

Day pne - Push

Bench:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Flyes:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Military press :- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Power cleans [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pull ups 2x10

Notes: - Laptop has died so using tablet hence lack of fancy formatting! Upped power cleans by 5kg otherwise kept everything the same as last week. Still some pains in my left shoulder though it has eased a little, however still inhibiting upping weights on bench.

Next sessions will beFri/Sat mornings. . have two days off in a row for the first time in months

Loads to do today .. Need to pop into town and the do housework etc...

Not heard back from my architect yet...

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 26th feb*

*PPL Week three*

*Day Two - Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent over Rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected]

*Bicep Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x12

Notes:- Shiny reconditioned laptop arrived on Thursday ... so business back to normal 

Added an extra set to the Rows. otherwise kept weights etc the same as last time. enjoyed the session.

Not quite sure when legs will be done as I'm out first thing tomorrow morning, so it will either be tonight or later on in the day tomorrow.

Still no word from my Architect.

Shopping and a quick trip into town followed by finishing off the paintwork in the bathroom. Also could do with making a trip to the tip but that might have to wait until next week!

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Ooooeeerrrrrr......shiny new laptop dontchya knowwww..... :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ooooeeerrrrrr......shiny new laptop dontchya knowwww..... :thumb:


 Yup ... it's the simple things in life ....................... :thumb

........................... though there were a few blue haze moments setting everything back up :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 27th February*

*PPL Routine Week 3 *

*Day 3 - Legs*

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges:*- [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Lying Hamstrings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes*:- Added an extra set to the leg extensions. otherwise concentrated on form rather than increasing the weight.

Been a nice day here, brassy cold but some lovely sunshine 

Still not heard back from my Architect .... 

Week four will begin on my next day off, Wednesday.

The Drag Files/ choose files option has now appeared so i thought I would celebrate


----------



## BestBefore1989

PC's and the like are great when they work, but when they don't ......

I just added extra memory to my phone so I can take more photos, only now it wont connect to the dam PC so I cant copy them across easily, :cursing:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> PC's and the like are great when they work, but when they don't ......
> 
> I just added extra memory to my phone so I can take more photos, only now it wont connect to the dam PC so I cant copy them across easily, :cursing:


 I use an app called drop box ... copies them across automatically..... gave up on blue tooth as it kept on switching itself off!


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 2nd March*

*PPL Week Four*

*Day One Push*

*Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Military Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Power Cleans*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pull Ups*:- 2x10

*Notes*:- Left shoulder still twinges, preventing me from upping bench. However added a set each to the flyes, press, and cleans. kept to good form on bench. Not quite sure when my next session will be, either later today or do two sessions on my next day off Saturday; I've discounted evening sessions after work as I'm usually too pooped.. unless I go light perhaps.....

Today I need to empty the garage of all the cardboard packaging from the window blinds and new bathroom stuff, I'm sure I'll feel better if it's tidy again. I shall also chase the Architect, should have heard back from her by now !

Tried to snow here earlier, but at the moment we have blue skies 

Thanks for reading and hope your weeks are going well !


----------



## BestBefore1989

your shoulder has been giving you jip for quite a while now mate, is there nothing the Dr or a physio can do?


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> your shoulder has been giving you jip for quite a while now mate, is there nothing the Dr or a physio can do?


 I'm off down south for a week's holiday from the 13th March so no work and no training... I'm going to see whether the break alleviates the issue, if not I shall have to make a doctor's appointment.....


----------



## Greshie

*PPL - Week 4 *

*Session 2 - Pull*

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bent Over rows*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:[email protected]

*Bicep Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Chins*:- 2x12

*Notes*:- Short sharp session later this afternoon as my best pal is supposed to be dropping in, he's up here as his Dad is in hospital seriously ill..... Deads were good, quick and sharp. Added a fifth set to the Bent Over Rows, but missed the last set off the curls.

Legs will be later on Saturday, best pal staying over Friday night and then we are visiting his Dad later in the morning and I am out in the afternoon.

All of the cardboard has been taken to the tip, and the skirtings in the bathroom given a second coat of paint. Email sent to Architect. Firefox on new laptop cleared of intrusive adverts. House cleaned and washing done... so quite a productive day.


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> I'm off down south for a week's holiday from the 13th March so no work and no training... I'm going to see whether the break alleviates the issue, if not I shall have to make a doctor's appointment.....


 i;ve been reading a bit on shoulders and pec issues, as i still have them. the latest thinking is at least twice as much pulling work as pushing to stabilize the scapula and shoulder joints. i.e do pull before push. Mine seems to be starting to get better with the pull training. just the biceps tendon that is not playing atm


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> i;ve been reading a bit on shoulders and pec issues, as i still have them. the latest thinking is at least twice as much pulling work as pushing to stabilize the scapula and shoulder joints. i.e do pull before push. Mine seems to be starting to get better with the pull training. just the biceps tendon that is not playing atm


 Hey Mate, good to see your name pop up.

I was worried about you but could not find your journal in the upgraded forum to post and ask how your doing.

(sorry for the hijack post in your journal Ian)


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> i;ve been reading a bit on shoulders and pec issues, as i still have them. the latest thinking is at least twice as much pulling work as pushing to stabilize the scapula and shoulder joints. i.e do pull before push. Mine seems to be starting to get better with the pull training. just the biceps tendon that is not playing atm


 Good to see you back Ryk 

I shall take a look at this !


----------



## Greshie

Not sure whether legs are going to happen today , spent most of it in bed feeling rather unwell. Up and about now but tired, so may try to squeeze a light session in tomorrow after work.

Still waiting for my architect to come back with costings, although she has been asking a few further questions so at least things are happening.


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Not sure whether legs are going to happen today , spent most of it in bed feeling rather unwell. Up and about now but tired, so may try to squeeze a light session in tomorrow after work.
> 
> Still waiting for my architect to come back with costings, although she has been asking a few further questions so at least things are happening.


 Uh oh.....poorly boy alert! I hope it's nothing serious Gresh? Not like you to stay in bed mister........take care you, and go easy on the training hey? Xxx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Uh oh.....poorly boy alert! I hope it's nothing serious Gresh? Not like you to stay in bed mister........take care you, and go easy on the training hey? Xxx


 thank you @Flubs nothing serious, just got over tired on Friday night ... you know us oldies can't hack late nights any longer :lol:

Going to do a cheeky legs session before work .... just hope I don't regret it later in the day


----------



## Greshie

*PPL - Week 4 *

*Session 3 - Legs*

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lunges*:- 2x10 @ 33.6 (each leg)

*Calf raises:*- [email protected]

*Lying Ham Raises*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Good Mornings*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]/5

*Notes*:- Squeezed the session in this morning before work (we open at 11am on a Sunday) It's a lovely sunny morning here so hoping we have a good day.

Went nice and low on the squats, and extended the reps on the calf raises (until I slid off the step!) Kept everything else the same !

Going to look at two day splits over the next few days, thinking this would be more practical than trying to squeeze a three day split into two days off a week or trying to get a session in one evening after work.... we shall see!

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Floydy

Well hello there Greshie! 

Good to see you're still banging these sessions in bud, give or take the odd niggle or two which we all succumb to (at any age actually).

Hope all's well with yourself and what life throws at you. Talk soon, keep it up :thumb

(Loz)


----------



## Greshie

Floydy said:


> Well hello there Greshie!
> 
> Good to see you're still banging these sessions in bud, give or take the odd niggle or two which we all succumb to (at any age actually).
> 
> Hope all's well with yourself and what life throws at you. Talk soon, keep it up :thumb
> 
> (Loz)


 Hi Loz yes I keep plodding on.................. unfortunately work is rather full on at the moment which doesn't leave much spare time or energy for training ... but I do the best i can!


----------



## Floydy

Greshie said:


> Hi Loz yes I keep plodding on.................. unfortunately work is rather full on at the moment which doesn't leave much spare time or energy for training ... but I do the best i can!


 We're in the same boat, Greshie, unfortunately.

I long for the day I can retire...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 9th March*

*Two Day Workout - Session One day One*

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Bench*:[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Pullups:*- 4x8

*DB Front Raises:*- 1x6 2x8 1x10 @ 6.8

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Dips:*- 4x10

*Lying Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected] 6.8

*Crunches*:- 1x30 1x10

*Notes*:- Did not have a good night's sleep and felt a bit grotty at the start but persevered and the cobwebs appear to have been blown away!. Went very light on the bench due to my shoulder; interestingly the Wide Grip caused very little aggro. Replaced DB shoulder raise with pullups, and omitted one arm tricep pushdowns!

Day two will be Sunday morning before I had down south for a week!

Nice morning so far, might even be the first time this year washing gets out onto the line... otherwise a day of chores ahead ....

Thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 13th March*

*Two Day Workout - Session One day Two*

*SLDL:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *[email protected]

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Bicep Curls:- *[email protected]

*Preacher Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:- *Can't remember the last time I did SLDL's, first couple of sets were warm ups then got into my stride. Again kept the weights low (ish) throughout the routine, and tried to focus on good form, certainly for the 'big' lifts.

The original routine includes leg press, T-Bar rows, and cable crunches, these were omitted partly cos I've not the equipment, and also time pressure, still got a lot to do this morning still and I need to leave by 1pm.

Mum is back in hospital for the second time in a week, and it's not looking too good to be honest, am visiting her tonight, and then will decide whether to stay in Manchester for a few days or continue with my original plans and head further south....

Hoping session two will be next Saturday/Sunday ..

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## Mingster

Best wishes for your Mum mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to hear about your Mum mate. Best wishes and all


----------



## Floydy

Best wishes for your mum Greshie.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ian, thinking of you, so sorry about your mum....these things are hard. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Best wishes for your mum, Ian.


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 19th March*

*Two Day Workout - Session 2 day one*

*Incline Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:-* [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- 1x6 [email protected]

*Pull Ups*:- 3x8 1x5

*DB front Raises*:- [email protected]

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 1x30

*Notes*:- Back after my week 'holiday' - note the inverted commas ... as it wasn't much of a holiday, but more of that later...

Whilst trying to find this routine on Bodybuilding.com last night so I could print the exercise sheets I came across a 2 day full body routine which might be useful so am going to go back later find it again and download that too.

Upped the wide grip bench by 5kg each set and increased the shrugs and tricep extensions. Weights are still relatively low but again I focused on form, trying to be as strict as possible.. certainly my upper body feels worked which is good.Still a little niggle in my left shoulder.

Mum was not at all well when I visited her in hospital last Sunday, although she was conscious and able to speak.I realised this was probably the last time I would see her so I told her I loved her and held her hand ... continued down south to Surrey on Monday and woke on Tuesday morning to hear the father of my closest friend had passed away during the night, this was also not unexpected. Tuesday went to see my old Aunt and on the way home took a call from my Sister in law to say would I agree to my father and brother's decision to withdraw treatment as Mum had deteriorated further, which I did. Woke up on Wednesday morning to a text from my sis in law to say Mum had died in the early hours... so back to Manchester... we visited Mum at the hospital Chapel of Rest which the staff had kindly kept open for me getting back... she looked as if she was asleep and at peace which was good. Rest of the week was spent organising the undertakers, funeral, death certificate, solicitor etc etc etc...

Mums funeral is next Thursday, a strictly family affair followed by a family lunch at a local restaurant. We've chosen Flower Of Scotland, Susan Boyle's version of How Great Thou Are, and Coming Home for the music (first and last will be bagpipe versions) just need to hunt out a poem and tidy up the eulogy ... we are getting a reader to do those for us. My Brother and my Dad also volunteered me to be the chief executor of Mum's will to make correspondence with the solicitor easier....

My best pal's Dad's funeral is on 4th April and I've agreed to be one of the rope bearer's at the interment ... will be very different to Mum's ... a Scottish country church and a burial ...

So not much of a holiday or a rest

Day two will be tomorrow morning..

Other than collecting the furballs from the cattery at some point I have no intention of going anywhere or seeing anyone this weekend! Intend to do some gardening and sort stuff out!

Thanks for reading and have a good Saturday!


----------



## BestBefore1989

so sorry mate

Just grateful for you that you had the opportunity to hold her hand and let her know she was loved.


----------



## 25434

Greshie, I'm terribly sorry to hear your news, but truly glad that you got to tell her you loved her before she passed on. She is at rest now. Thinking of you dearest Greshie, xx


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> so sorry mate
> 
> Just grateful for you that you had the opportunity to hold her hand and let her know she was loved.





Flubs said:


> Greshie, I'm terribly sorry to hear your news, but truly glad that you got to tell her you loved her before she passed on. She is at rest now. Thinking of you dearest Greshie, xx


 Thanks Guys .... 

At the moment am lost in the labyrinth of bodybuilding.com ... can't find the full body routine I saw last night , but found an upper/lower body split printed off the upper body page and then closed it rather than going back ... now I can't find it again for the lower body bit


----------



## Mingster

Thoughts are with you mate. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Greshie

Well I never did find the 'lower body' partner session but I have found a full body session which looks ok ... so will be bringing that out on Wednesday morning ....


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 20th March*

*Two Day Advanced Split - Week 2 - Day 2*

*SLDL*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Bicep Curls:*- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Notes:*- Glorious morning here, first load of washing on the line and the second load ready to go in the machine. Pleased with this morning's session, again kept the weights low and concentrated on form, with controlled and as full a movement as I could do on each rep. The final set of squats went out a little, though I finished with an ATG final rep which was pleasing, just need to try to emulate that on each of that set's reps! Also enjoyed the lat pull downs, felt these were better than usual! Mixing two types of deads and squats in the same workout isn't quite as exhausting as may appear because the weights are relatively low, though having said that I was slowing down and taking longer breaks between sets towards the end of the routine!

Shower then will collect the furballs from the cattery, have lunch, then am going to tidy up the front garden ... and i can see myself spending an hour or so dozing in the summerhouse this afternoon

Back to work tomorrow 

Next session will be Full Body Routine on Wednesday morning before I head down to Manchester for the funeral on Thursday.

Thanks for reading and hope the sun is shining where you are


----------



## 25434

Morning Ian, sounds like you are up with a swing today! :thumb it's good to get things sorted isn't it? I went to London yesterday to see "the play that went wrong". Very skilful and hilarious, I really laughed so much, the went for evening stroll down the embankment. Now on the train home and gym will be done later. Thought I would check in with you, t'internet hug and all that. ((((()))))..xx. Enjoy your snooze later Gershwin.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Sorry to hear about your mum, Greshie.


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 23rd March*

*One day Full Body *

*Wide Grip Bench Press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat Bench Flyes*:- 4x6 [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Weighted Dips*:- [email protected]

*Pull downs*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep Curls*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alternate DB Curls:*- [email protected]

*Leg extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- This turned into rather a marathon, taking somewhat longer to complete than I had wanted. However focused on form rather than weight lifted. Shoulder not too niggly.

Next session will be Sunday morning and back to the two day split.

Have a busy morning ahead, aiming to leave for Stockport by 1pm, funeral tomorrow, then back home Friday

Thanks for reading and hope you week's are going well


----------



## Mingster

Good work mate. Enjoy Easter.


----------



## Greshie

ok it's not Sunday. and I've had a [email protected] journey home, roadworks just North of Lancaster meant the North bound M6 was jammed all the way back to the M61, but I did make up some time afterwards by putting the Merc into Warp Speed :lol: and having found my mojo again these last few sessions was determined to do another full body workout once I got in.....

*Friday 25th March*

*One day Full Body*

*Flat bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip bench:*- [email protected] 1x7'35 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press:*- 2x6 [email protected]

*Weighted Dips*:- [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x9'32.5

*ez bar Curls:*- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls*:- [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*SLDL:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes:*- Didn't take quite as long as the session the other day, but I did rather slow down towards the end. Again kept the focus on form rather than weights being lifted. Missed of the intended final SLDL set. Downed the last set of squats by 5kg in an attempt to keep to good form, but otherwise everything was as last time. Feeling rather pooped now ... so a bath and then the remains of a chinese takeaway from the other night ....

Funeral went to plan and we had a nice family meal afterwards. Not sure it's quite sunk in yet that Mum has gone. Working tomorrow then Sunday off, and back to the two day split.

Thanks for reading and hope you are enjoying the holiday weekend


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's quite a session, isn't it? And the M6 has to be my least favourite road in the UK. It's worse than the M25.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's quite a session, isn't it? And the M6 has to be my least favourite road in the UK. It's worse than the M25.


 Yes it took the best part of two hours to get through, although I have increased the number of sets to compensate for the lower weights being lifted.

i always reckon the M6 clears once you get above Preston ... but not today ... I was seething ... usually from Stockport it's 3 hours door to door, today it was 4hrs 30mins .... :angry: even at Warp Factor Five when I eventually got past Lancaster :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 27th March*

*Two day 'Advanced' split - day one*

*Incline bench press*:- 1x10'30 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Bench:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*PullUps/Chins:*- 8/8 8/10

*DB Front Shoulder Raise:*- 2x8 [email protected]

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Dips*:- [email protected]

*Lying Tricep Extensions*:- [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 34

Notes:- Put my washing on overnight and regretted using the drier rather than putting it out on the whirlygig... that is until half way through the workout when the heavens opened with a hail storm!

Shoulder still giving me gyp, though wide bench press is less aggravating. Dips don't appear to be doing very much and not sure about the tricep extensions. Mixed pull ups with chins for a change. kept the weights low and form as strict as possible, which seems to have paid off on the bench, lat raises and the shoulder raises.

Day two will be Wednesday morning.

Was going to get into the garden for a while today but it's really too wet ... however have loads of admin type stuff to do as well as the never ending housework.

Thanks for reading and have a good Easter Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> *PullUps/Chins:*- 8/8 8/10


 is that a super set? set one - 8 reps pull ups then 8 reps chins, set two 8 reps pull ups then 10 reps chins?


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> is that a super set? set one - 8 reps pull ups then 8 reps chins, set two 8 reps pull ups then 10 reps chins?


 Yes sort of though there might have been a little pause between each lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

If you're shoulders are giving you gyp when you bench, stop an inch or so before the bar touches your chest. I put a squat pad on the bar and stop when that reaches my chest. If you haven't got one of them put a folded towel on your chest and just touch that with the bar. The last inch or so is pretty much all delts, they've taken over from your pecs by then and you're not bench pressing to work your delts. Similarly with the dip. Don't go below parallel - you're stressing your delts then.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> If you're shoulders are giving you gyp when you bench, stop an inch or so before the bar touches your chest. I put a squat pad on the bar and stop when that reaches my chest. If you haven't got one of them put a folded towel on your chest and just touch that with the bar. The last inch or so is pretty much all delts, they've taken over from your pecs by then and you're not bench pressing to work your delts. Similarly with the dip. Don't go below parallel - you're stressing your delts then.


 I'll try that , although the problem seems to have faded a little over these last few days...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 30th March*

*Two day 'Advanced' split - day two*

*SLDL:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *1x90 @33.6

*Deadlifts*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 30

*Notes*:- Training started later than I really wanted as a local firm came to survey for the installation of gas central heating ... the chap looked about 12 but must have been old enough to drive given the Landrover Discovery he rolled up in ! :lol:

Comparing this against the 2hr full body marathon I did recently, some of the exercises are a little light on reps and sets. However as per usual on my day off I've a lot to get done so it's a case of any workout is better than none... but I am going to check back and adjust this two day session in an attempt to make it a little more intense. Though again totally focused on form throughout rather than weight lifted.

Pleased with the squats, went low on all the sets and reps. Need to up the first set of the pulldowns ; too light. Everything else was fine, could possibly have done a bit more with biceps but conscious of time.

Today going to get my haircut then taking the Merc to Sytners in Carlisle, one of my parking lights shattered last week so I need to get a quote to have it repaired, also have an issue with the passenger door catch that they need to look at .

Still no progress with the loft conversion, am considering finding someone else who is a little more pro-active in getting the necessary people, ie a structural engineer to take a look at the roof structure and recommend the best way to strengthen... unfortunately there are no one-stop loft conversion companies local who I can go to....

Next session will be Saturday ...

Thanks for reading and hope your weeks are going well


----------



## Mingster

Good work with the squats mate. Your body will thank you for it :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 2nd April*

*Two Day Split - week 4 *

*Day One*

*Incline bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Pull ups/Chins*:- 8/8 8/8

*DB Front Shoulder Raise*:- 3x8 1x10 @ 6.8

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Bench Dips:*- 4x10

*Lying tricep extensions*:- 2x8 2x10 @ 9.3

*Crunches*:- 35

*Notes*:- Popped to get my haircut straight after this morning's gym session, have been having a no 4 on top and no 3 round the sides for years, but these days there seems to be less hair remaining on my head afterwards :lol:

Upped the reps on the main lifts, again concentrating on form. Changed to bench dips and these felt comfortable so will add some weight next time. Not sure about the lying tricep extensions, may find an alternative.

Shoulder seems to have improved dramatically, only really felt trouble on the last rep of the final set of inclines, so am going to keep steady for a few more sessions and then fingers crossed I can up the weight a little 

Not sure when the second session will be , my next proper day off is Wednesday but the car is going back to Carlisle to have work done so it will either be later in the afternoon then or possibly I might be able to squeeze a session in later on Monday ....

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 3rd April*

*Two day Split Week 4*

*day two*

*SLDL:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x12 @ 40

*Squats:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 1x68 @ 33.6

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicep Curls - ez bar :- *[email protected]

*Preacher Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:- *35

*Notes:- *OK it's not Monday or Wednesday, but I wasn't too knackered after work today, Sunday hours and a quiet day, so decided to grab the chance and get a session in. No surprises other than I flaked out on the 69th rep of the calf raises . Went good and low on the squats. Forgot to up the 1st set of lats.. made another note for next time! kept as good form as possibe throughout

Bath dinner bed... am off to another funeral tomorrow, my best mate's dad passed away 24 hrs before my Mum... The Merc is going to be part of the cortege so I need to be up early to find a car wash that isn't broken... mega fail on that score on the way home tonight!

Next session will be Wednesday later in the day

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

Eoufffff.....68 calf reps, gulp....I don't work my calves so much, they're flippin huge...sigh........when I do calf presses on the machine the middle bit of feet aches really badly, no idea why. Do yours?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Eoufffff.....68 calf reps, gulp....I don't work my calves so much, they're flippin huge...sigh........when I do calf presses on the machine the middle bit of feet aches really badly, no idea why. Do yours?


 Nope! I use the step between my kitchen and garage... and usually stop when I fall off.... tbh I should use heavier weights but normally by the time I get to calves I'm running out of steam and time so just get on with them ... My aim is to get to 100 reps then I'll give in and up the weights ...


----------



## Greshie

*Wednesday 6th April*

*Two day Split - Week 5*

*Day One*

*Incline Bench :- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:[email protected]

*Lat Raises:*- [email protected]

*Pull/Chins:*- 8/8 8/8

*DB Front Shoulder Raise*:- [email protected]

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Bench Dips*:- 4x10

*Decline Ez Bar Tricep Extensions*;- [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 35

*Notes*:- later in the day after taking the car down to Sytners Carlisle to have some work done and some more quoted for, the latter not as expensive as I'd feared. Popped in to say goodbye to Matt who does/did my piercings; he and his boyfriend are emigrating to Canada at the end of next week.

The pain in my shoulder has subsided to an occasional niggle, just enough to stop me from adding weight to the bench or to the dips, but if things carry on as they are then weight will be added soon. Swopped lying tricep extensions for ez bar declines as I find these easier to do.

Am making an effort to eat more to compensate for all the running around I do at work. Would also like to train more often, but this would mean after work and realistically I can't see that happening. Moving forward my contract officially ends in August although the permanent manager is not due to return until November. At the moment I don't see myself extending the contract beyond August; I shall look for part time work, this will give me more time to train and also to do other things ....

I have found two loft companies who are coming to survey and quote on 19th April, so at last I have movement on that. Also have had the first quote for the installation of Gas central heating ... and that was comfortably within the budget I've set, just waiting for the other two to come back....

Bath, dinner and a shed load of ironing ... I've been disappearing early to bed recently just to lie and surf the net or read etc and that I think has helped me relax ... what with one thing and another it's not been a good time recently...

Thanks for reading and have a good evening


----------



## 25434

Morning Ian, nice session there but do nurse your shoulder a bit, I injured mine and I cldnt do a thing with it for about 3 months. Hey mister, I'm sorry that things aren't great for you recently, I'm thinking of you and sending gentle hugs over the airwaves. I know that sounds like pap but i don't like to hear you feeling blue. You do the right thing by just chilling out on everything. It gives you "space" if you know what I mean. X


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 9th April*

*Two day Split - Week 5*

*Day Two*

*SLDL:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:-*[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 1x12 @ 40

*Squats-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying leg Press:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:- *1x87 @ 33.6 

*Deads:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Pulldowns:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Bicep Curls:- *4 x12 @24.9 

*Preacher Curls:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches:- * 40

*Notes:- *Very good session this morning, upped the weight on the SLDL by 10kg, though loat grip on the last set hence only 11 reps, got lost on the last set of squats and did extra reps which indicates I could have gone heavier. Really pleased with the form on the bicep curls, kept my elbows really tucked in and tight.

So overall more in the tank than I expected, is this because I am eating more or because it is a sunny morning ? Days like this I need to be a little more responsive and try to push myself further ... ie do one more squat set ata higher eight etc... I do tend to go by the book rather ...

Anyway have a chap coming round to provide a quote for the heating, have a chest of drawers bing delivered and need to do some housework!

Thanks for reading and have a good weekend


----------



## 25434

Herrrroooooooooooooooooooooo.......only meeeeeeeee  

It's great when the weathers good and you get a good session in isn't it? I had a good session too. Big hugs to you Greshie...x


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 10th April*

*One Day Full Body*

*Wide grip Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close grip bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat Bench Flyes:-* [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Bench Dips*:- 5x12

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez bar curls*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Curls:*- [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*Notes*:- Given I have no idea if I'll be able to get in another session before my day off next Sunday I decided to squeeze in a session after work today. Have to say I began to run out of steam half way through, and it took about two hours to finish. Still have a small tweak in my shoulder though it's nowhere near as bad as it used to be ... so didn't add weight to the dips and kept bench weights low. This is a well structured routine although I have changed a couple of exercises 'cos I don't have the equipment.

Bath, something to eat, a bit of tv then early to bed ... am feeling pooped now!

Thanks for reading and have a good evening .... been a lovely day up here ... shame I had to work!


----------



## BestBefore1989

that's a high volume workout mate, wouldn't want to be doing that more than 3 times a week.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good grief. A 2 hour session after a day's work? You're a goddam machine!


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's a high volume workout mate, wouldn't want to be doing that more than 3 times a week.


 Its a full body workout for when i'm not sure where I'm going to fit two workouts in during the week



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good grief. A 2 hour session after a day's work? You're a goddam machine!


 Sunday we are only open 11-4 and I made sure I didn't run myself ragged so had some energy in the tank in the evening,plus remember the weights being lifted are light compared with what I've done previously.... although the reps are higher than usual

I suspect I am a lot stronger than I think plus I am eating more which helps with energy reserves (though I'm certainly nit eating 'clean' - that is too much like hard work!)


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 17th April*

*Two Day Split - Week 4*

*Day One*

*Incline Bench Press:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Lat Raises:-* [email protected]

*Pulls/Chins*:- 10/10 10/10

*DB Front Shoulder Raise:*- 1x8 3x10 @ 6.8

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected] [email protected]

*Bench Dips*:- 4x10

*Decline ez bar lying extensions*:- [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 36

*Notes*:- I nearly trained after work on Thursday, was at a H&S course in Glasgow so was sedentary most of the day and got home just before 7pm but decided to leave it until this morning.

And a good session it was too. Started off with a little bit of shoulder gyp, but the manipulation created by the movements and weights eased it off until I did the dips. Upped the weight on the incline bench by 5kg, Added a 6th set to the wide grip bench 'cos i had plenty of energy, and added a bit of weight to the shrugs and extensions. These days I'm finding pulls easier to do than chins for some reason!

Bit overcast today which is a shame as it was lovely 1st thing. Washing out and housework to do, car also needs a wash ! have chosen the installer for the gas central heating which is scheduled for the 27th May. the guy was the most thorough of those I got to quote in surveying the bungalow and in explaining what have to happen regards lifting flooring etc. and providing brochures about the controls and boiler etc.. he was also very cute which is a bonus  ( not that I am shallow in these regards oh no :lol: )

next session will be first thing Tuesday morning

Thanks for reading and have a good Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL, have you got a working policy?

No ugly workmen allowed in the house!


----------



## 25434

Busy day Ian, and I notice that you have a new avi pic too. You are rather handsome my dear Gershwin. Good work on the pulls and chins. I can't do em for toffee...happy Sunday Ian.x


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL, have you got a working policy?
> 
> No ugly workmen allowed in the house!


 Of course lol 



Flubs said:


> Busy day Ian, and I notice that you have a new avi pic too. You are rather handsome my dear Gershwin. Good work on the pulls and chins. I can't do em for toffee...happy Sunday Ian.x


 Thank you Flubsie ... I do still scrub up quite well for my age ! x


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 19th April*

*Two Day Split - week 4 *

*Day Two*

*SLDL:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Leg Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- [email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Front Lat Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicep Curls:*- [email protected]

*preacher curls*:- 1010'25 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 40

*Notes*:- A beautiful spring morning, and a wee lie in, was in a bit of a hurry as a loft conversion company was SUPPOSED to be here at 10:30 or so to survey and give me a quote, as yet no one has appeared or contacted me so it looks like another time waster...

Powered through the workout , now I've noticed that @Flubs can out deadlift me, I need to get my act together and start shifting some heavy weights again! Got to 100 reps on the calf raises so time to up the weight. Squats nice and low , I think it will soon be time to up those too.

Have another loft company coming over at 13:30 - they have confirmed - but they will be expensive ... so in the meantime will tidy the house , throw open some windows, and hopefully later on have some R&R in the summer house !

In the meantime I will need to have another think about this loft idea ....


----------



## Dai Jones

looking good on the calf raises :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

We had a loft guy out today. We're looking at more of a staged conversion rather than the whole lot done at once as the loft is massive. To get the loft light, stairs, light, re-lagged and floor boarded out the quote was £1800. That's for 500 square feet.


----------



## Greshie

Dai Jones said:


> looking good on the calf raises :thumbup1:


 Calves are decent Dai, it's the rest of my legs that need attention!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> We had a loft guy out today. We're looking at more of a staged conversion rather than the whole lot done at once as the loft is massive. To get the loft light, stairs, light, re-lagged and floor boarded out the quote was £1800. That's for 500 square feet.


 That's a good price I think.

My problem has been I need engineers drawings for the structural alterations and a building warrant for the velux windows just for a floored attic and, finding anyone to do these has been a hassle which is why I've gone for a full conversion quote, but the cost of a full conversion will be more than I am willing to pay ... hence I'll be back to square one trying to find someone who can draw up plans ......................................


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> That's a good price I think.
> 
> My problem has been I need engineers drawings for the structural alterations and a building warrant for the velux windows just for a floored attic and, finding anyone to do these has been a hassle which is why I've gone for a full conversion quote, but the cost of a full conversion will be more than I am willing to pay ... hence I'll be back to square one trying to find someone who can draw up plans ......................................


 Yeah, it's anything but straightforward.

We have decided to take our house off the market, so a few improvements are required. I'll be fitting a new kitchen next week, and the loft will be the next step. I think the quote is ok, especially as the house is old and we will need some strengthening to the joists and other extras. The guy seems very professional, and will do the rest of the job in installments, so I think we will be getting the first stage done fairly shortly.


----------



## 25434

Ian, when you get your loft done, make sure that it's a size that doesn't push your house tax up. When I moved in mine, a room was in the loft, but cos the owners didn't declare it, the council sent someone round when I moved in and measured the room. I was very lucky, it was a gnats doo sea away from going up into the next tax band. I nearly pooped myself as the fee was massive! I just remembered that as I was reading Mingsters post about size of lofts etc.

you may know about it already so sorry if you do but it makes a difference to the pennies in your pocket. Xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ian, when you get your loft done, make sure that it's a size that doesn't push your house tax up. When I moved in mine, a room was in the loft, but cos the owners didn't declare it, the council sent someone round when I moved in and measured the room. I was very lucky, it was a gnats doo sea away from going up into the next tax band. I nearly pooped myself as the fee was massive! I just remembered that as I was reading Mingsters post about size of lofts etc.
> 
> you may know about it already so sorry if you do but it makes a difference to the pennies in your pocket. Xx


 Yes I am aware which is why I'm still thinking of a floored attic with natural light, that way it isn't classed as living accommodation and therefore has no impact on council tax banding. A full conversion would be interesting though as I'm already in band D which I think is the same as the three bedroom villas on the estate (the bungalow is 2) and even if I were to add 2 bedrooms and a further bathroom the floor area would be about the same size as the villas given they have separate dining and utility rooms.


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 22nd April*

*Two day Split - week 6*

*Day One*

*Incline Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Lat Raises:*- [email protected]

*Pulls/chins*:- 8/8 12/12

*Ez Bar Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Bench Dips*:- 4x20

*Decline Ez Bar extensions:*- [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 40

*Notes:*- first of two days off where I have very little planned so was able to take my time, pause to put the washing out and generally faff about between exercises, and it was a good session with a few surprises such as the 12/12 pulls/chins set, and some 20 rep sets indicating the weights should be increased. Still a little niggle in my shoulder prevents me from going overboard upping the weights on the bench, though I repeated last session's extra set on the declines. and I also didn't weight the dips. The shrugs felt light even though the weight was upped by 2.5kg

Next session will be tomorrow morning , looking forward to it as it wont need to be rushed either.

Bit of gardening this afternoon, have some small trees that need shaping, and a planter moving. May pop to the garden centre for some packets of seeds

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good work on the pull up / chin ups :thumb


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good work on the pull up / chin ups :thumb


 Thank you BB, I even impressed myself!


----------



## Greshie

*Saturday 23rd April*

*Two Day Split - Week 6 *

*Day 2*

*SLDL*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Deads*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicep Curls*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Crunches*:- 35

*Notes*:- Not quite the levels of energy I had yesterday morning, but I had a bit of a "crash" yesterday afternoon and I've realised I'm completely run down, made an appointment to see my GP on 5th May but they do same day appointments if you ring in at 8am so I'm going to try to get in to see him next Wednesday afternoon, although it could be difficult as I need to take the car into Sytner's Carlisle in the morning.

Took my time again, upped Squats and deads, calves and bicep curls. Good solid session .

Another decent day here, am going to do a little more gardening and then spend the afternoon vegging in the summerhouse.

Not quite sure when the next session will be ... hopefully sometime on Wednesday.

Thanks for reading and have a good day


----------



## 25434

Ian, you have been running round like a nutter recently, work, house, mum passing etc. That all takes a toll. Have you been eating well? Or just snacking here and there. Maybe you need some time out to re charge? I hope you did vegg in the garden. Take care you....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ian, you have been running round like a nutter recently, work, house, mum passing etc. That all takes a toll. Have you been eating well? Or just snacking here and there. Maybe you need some time out to re charge? I hope you did vegg in the garden. Take care you....x


 I know, it's a culmination of a lot of issues that have been bubbling under the surface for a long time, not least of which is this temporary work contract, which has taken a lot out of me, and by the time of my 'holiday' in March I was already run down and desperate for a break away, then Mum passed away two days later and that was the end of my holiday, so I came back to work even more knackered. My best pal's dad died 24 hours before mum and that hit me. As I say there is other stuff too lurking in the background which I've been needing to address for a long time. Now it's all just come to a head and I'm failing to cope very well . Had a long chat with my best pal this morning and he thinks the stress has developed into Depression ... But I have been eating well, I just need time out to recharge as you say... I'm even thinking of terminating the work contract early.....


----------



## 25434

Oh gosh! Ian....I wish I could give you a hug. I have been reading all your posts and I have wondered a few times if you were feeling the strain of things. I do feel concerned for you. If you can afford it, do leave the job please. Your health and mental well being is so important. I've had tough stuff to deal with myself and your mind and body gives you signs and hints that you, we, humans just pull to one side and crack on, but we should listen more shouldn't we.

i hope you have good fiends who will be at your side through these times. I will happily open my mail thing and if you need to talk, offload, unload, have a rant, anything, I will gladly be there. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

I guess I'm not as perceptive or as intuitive as Flubs. I'm sorry to read your feeling so low mate.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh gosh! Ian....I wish I could give you a hug. I have been reading all your posts and I have wondered a few times if you were feeling the strain of things. I do feel concerned for you. If you can afford it, do leave the job please. Your health and mental well being is so important. I've had tough stuff to deal with myself and your mind and body gives you signs and hints that you, we, humans just pull to one side and crack on, but we should listen more shouldn't we.
> 
> i hope you have good fiends who will be at your side through these times. I will happily open my mail thing and if you need to talk, offload, unload, have a rant, anything, I will gladly be there. x


 Thank you  x



BestBefore1989 said:


> I guess I'm not as perceptive or as intuitive as Flubs. I'm sorry to read your feeling so low mate.


 Thank you BB

I'm seeing my GP this afternoon, decided I couldn't wait until Wednesday


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 26th April *

*One Day Full Workout*

*Wide Grip Bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Close Grip bench press:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat bench Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press*:- [email protected]

*Weighted Bench*:- [email protected]

*Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicep Curls*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls:-* [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alternate DB Curls:*- [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying leg Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises:*- [email protected]

*notes:*- So the result of the visit to my GP yesterday is a script for 2 weeks off due to depression. He commented that I had understood the problem and sought help early, unlike a lot of people he sees who leave it until the condition is much worse, therefore we agreed not to go on medication but just to have the time off, and his other prescription ? EXERCISE ! he said get into the gym as often as you can and if the weather is decent get outside an do some walking (I shall translate that into gardening though i might go down to the Solway one day and walk along the coast path).

So never one to disobey doctor's orders I did one of the marathon full body workouts this morning... I've no other plans for the day, no deadlines to meet,and nothing else that has to be done urgently, so could take my time. And it took about 2 hours to complete , including faffing about time :lol: .

I've come away buzzing; this is the best I've felt for weeks

can't really compare with the two day split, but weights and sets have been adjusted, mainly upwards, though reps can vary. Added a weight to the bench dips.Pushed myself on the leg extensions to get out 20 reps a set and the same with the lying curls. Went nice and low on the Squats . Had planned to add in some Hack Squats and Bicycle crunches but called it a day after the calf raises.

It's a bit chilly here today, so shower then lunch and a lazy afternoon, I could clean the windows I suppose... Tomorrow I need to take the Merc to Sytners Carlisle to have some work done so that will be my day off, then on Thursday /Friday I will probably do a two day split...

Thanks for reading and hope you are all having a good week


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 28th April*

*Two Day Split - week 7*

*Day One*

*Wide Grip Incline Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Narrow Grip Flat Bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes:*- [email protected]

*Lateral Raises*:- [email protected]

*Pullups/Chins*:- 10/10 10/10

*DB Front Shoulder Raise*:- 1x8 [email protected]

*Ez Bar Shrugs:*- [email protected]

*Tricep bench Dips*:- [email protected]

*Decline ez bar tricep exts*:- [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 20

*Notes:*- It was sunny first thing but has now clouded over and looks a bit rainy. Snowed and sleeted yesterday in Carlisle which was not fun, but at least the car is now sorted.

Feeling a bit tired this morning

Decent enough session though . Need to do something with shrugs as they are too light. Added weight to the dips. Pain in left shoulder now gone when I lift although I get twinges when doing other stuff so it's still lurking and I'm still being cautious with the weights on bench etc.

Next session will be tomorrow

Considering resigning from the work contract, I have to update my area manager on 'progress' next Tuesday so have up til then to make my mind up. I don't like breaking a commitment but my mental well being is more important than any job, and I am in the fortunate position of being able to fund myself for quite a while whilst I search for work.; next time it will be part time though....

Thanks for reading and hope you have a good day


----------



## BestBefore1989

You have to put your own welfare first mate. Its as simple as that


----------



## Greshie

*Friday 29th April*

*Two Day Split - week 7*

*Day Two*

*SLDL:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:*- [email protected] 1x10[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 1[email protected]

*Deads:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches:*- 30

*Notes*:- Another poor night's sleep for some reason, so was a bit slow getting going, though I upped SLDL by 10kg and upped the reps on the bicep curls, preachers, and lats. Also did bicycle crunches again, I rather like doing these 

Next session will be Sunday, day off tomorrow, I have a man coming to look at my loft to discuss conversion costs.

Rather blowy here though it's stayed dry so far. Am going to clear some of the rubbish from the garage to the tip today.

I also had reason to take a couple of selfies last night, and I can see changes, I am stockier, especially shoulders and upper chest, legs have filled out a little although there is still work to be done on those, and upper arms are lagging, no sign of Abs but then I'm not bothered about those, and I carry a little weight around my middle, but part of that is natural body shape. I've also developed a squatters bum :lol: . later on I may try to get a couple of shots at a better angle than I managed last night and post them up... I'm never going to be a bodybuilder or a power lifter but if I can put on some more mass and be solid , and I am certainly that; there is no flabbiness anywhere, then I'll be pleased.

Anyway thanks for reading and have a good Friday ... I'm looking forward to having a proper weekend at home for once !


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> .. I'm never going to be a bodybuilder or a power lifter but if I can put on some more mass and be solid , *and I am certainly that; there is no flubbiness anywhere, then I'll be pleased.*
> 
> well I must say Gershwin! That's a bit strong!  :whistling: :lol: :lol: hurrhurrr


 See wut I did there? I has done humour, I know I know, don't thank me......

hey you, you are much more important that the job. Fix you and other stuff will be better. Thinking of you, and......

Picspicspicspics!!!!!

you show me yours and I'll show you mine? :tongue:

Isototallywillnotiamalaydeeeeeeeeiam!  X


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> See wut I did there? I has done humour, I know I know, don't thank me......
> 
> hey you, you are much more important that the job. Fix you and other stuff will be better. Thinking of you, and......
> 
> Picspicspicspics!!!!!
> 
> you show me yours and I'll show you mine? :tongue:
> 
> Isototallywillnotiamalaydeeeeeeeeiam!  X


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You've cheered up a somewhat depressing day


----------



## Greshie

Those of a delicate disposition better look away now... This is the stockier me ... and is the result of a lot of hard work, I was an out of shape ectomorph before I started training ... now I'm still not in great shape but at least I have put on weight and a bit of size...


----------



## Greshie

And another, my legs still aren't as big as I'd like them to be, neither are my upper arms. But my legs do have good shape that doesn't really come out in the photo's. Overall I'm pleased though I should have got to this point a great deal quicker. I'm hoping over the next few months once I have sorted the work situation out to concentrate once again on training and diet (ie eating) as now after 5 years hit and miss I think I've finally got a handle on what I am doing


----------



## Mingster

Well done mate. You've built up well since those fledgling days five short years ago :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Gresh, you have put some weight on and I think you look good for it. I also think your legs have got shape to them, although you have a disposition to be slender I think. Top half definitely has come up. You've done very well.

i gave the opposite problem you you, I'm a chunk and no mistake! :blush: hard to keep the weight off frankly! Hehe......ah well.

nice pics , well done. Your sink looks similar to mine by the way.....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. You've built up well since those fledgling days five short years ago :thumbup1:


 :thumb



Flubs said:


> Hey there Gresh, you have put some weight on and I think you look good for it. I also think your legs have got shape to them, although you have a disposition to be slender I think. Top half definitely has come up. You've done very well.
> 
> i gave the opposite problem you you, I'm a chunk and no mistake! :blush: hard to keep the weight off frankly! Hehe......ah well.
> 
> nice pics , well done. Your sink looks similar to mine by the way.....


 Thanks Guys  glad others can see the difference too, sometimes I think it's all in my head. Still a work in progress though, I've always been a bear in a gazelle's body 

Yes @Flubs I am naturally slender so it has been difficult to get the weight on and keep it on, and the sink is great isn't it, with the top being completely ceramic it's easy to keep clean!


----------



## BestBefore1989

You should post the new pics next to the pics you have on page 1.

Clear difference in chest and shoulders. and you don't look any older !


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> . and you don't look any older !


 Yes! Most annoying! Humph. :lol:


----------



## Greshie

*Sunday 1st May*

*One day Full body Workout*

*Flat bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip bench*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flat Flyes:*- [email protected]

*Incline DB Press:*- [email protected]

*Weighted Dips*:- [email protected]

*Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Ez Bar Curls*:- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Alternate DB Curls:*- [email protected]

*Leg extensions:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lying Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Calf Raises*:- 1x70 @38.2

*Notes:- *Another marathon Full body session, taking approx two hours to complete, weather is [email protected] here so nothing else much to do! . Added two sets to the wide grip bench, knocking out 5 reps @ 70 on the last set easily. Also added another set to the squats and knocked out ten reps at a ton. The 20 reps sets on extensions and lying curls were a struggle but I seem to get more out of low weight high rep sets than high weight low rep.

Feeling a bit zonked now. Shower, lazy lunch (pizza) , then some r&r time I think. There is stuff to do bit it can wait.

Next session will be a two day split starting Tuesday.

Thanks for reading and hope you have a good day


----------



## 25434

Who the bloopin' 'ell do you think you are? ME!! Hahahaaaa......hey you, yes, relax for the rest of the day, ahhhhhhhhhh.......x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

looking good, Ian. Coniderably bigger nowadays!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Who the bloopin' 'ell do you think you are? ME!! Hahahaaaa......hey you, yes, relax for the rest of the day, ahhhhhhhhhh.......x


 well if you can't beat 'em .................



Dirk McQuickly said:


> looking good, Ian. Coniderably bigger nowadays!


 Thank you Roy


----------



## Greshie

*Tuesday 3rd May*

*Two Day Split *

*Day One*

*Incline Bench:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Wide Grip bench Press*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Flyes*:- [email protected]

*Lat Raises*:- [email protected]@6.8

*Pulls / Chins *:- 10/10 10/10

*DB front Shoulder Raise:*- [email protected]

*DB Shrugs*:- [email protected]

*Bench Dips*:- 4x10 @ 19.3

*Lying Ez bar Tricep extensions*:- [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 40

*Notes*:- I resigned my job this morning. My mental health is more important than the job. I'm going to take a couple of months off before looking for part time work. Things will be tight and I'm not sure how the cats will take to Tesco Value cat food :lol: but I should be able to manage for quite a considerable time as long as I watch my spending.

Nothing special about this mornings session, upped the wide grip bench by 5kg

Possibly i should have 2 days rest after the marathon full body sessions!

Now that I have more free time I shall be taking a look at other training programs on Bodybuilding.com, see if I can find a 12 week program that uses mostly free weights.

Day two will be Thursday morning

Have a Tesco shop to do today, and could probably clear more of the [email protected] out of the garage, though may leave that to my rest day tomorrow. Oh and speaking of not spending money I've just bought some rubber matting off Ebay that is going to go into the Gym area, expecting delivery tomorrow ... fitting it under the power cage should be fun!

take care and thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bet thats a weight off your mind mate.

Enjoy your new found freedom and get your Mojo back :thumb


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bet thats a weight off your mind mate.
> 
> Enjoy your new found freedom and get your Mojo back :thumb


 It has .... and it means I no longer have to rush around trying to do everything on my days off...


----------



## 25434

Well done Ian. I think that is a wise move. Your health is very important. We all need time out, to sleep, eat, have space to think and process what's going on in our heads.

i don't mean to sound heavy, but I really believe that space to think, and let ideas flow in and out is really important for mental health. We are all so busy trying to do things, be somewhere, be something, go somewhere, we push thinking time out and keep going, when really we need to stop for a bit.

i think, you made a good decision, and yes, I knooooowwwwwww......what am I doing thinking at this time of night? Haha.....even I'm surprised frankly...lol.

sleep well dear Gershwin. And STOP that spending!  x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Well done Ian. I think that is a wise move. Your health is very important. We all need time out, to sleep, eat, have space to think and process what's going on in our heads.
> 
> i don't mean to sound heavy, but I really believe that space to think, and let ideas flow in and out is really important for mental health. We are all so busy trying to do things, be somewhere, be something, go somewhere, we push thinking time out and keep going, when really we need to stop for a bit.
> 
> i think, you made a good decision, and yes, I knooooowwwwwww......what am I doing thinking at this time of night? Haha.....even I'm surprised frankly...lol.
> 
> sleep well dear Gershwin. And STOP that spending!  x


 Thank you @Flubs yes I agree about having space to think and letting ideas flow ..... and is one of the reasons I quit... I didn't feel I was in control of my life any more.

On another serious note i had a terrible energy crash last night .... ended up having a bath and going to bed, felt completely wiped out and still feel tired this morning ....

Oh and on a final note I'm going to have another go at the Stoppani 12 week short cut to size program ... stuff got in the way last time, and I think it is an interesting program with an interesting structure.


----------



## Greshie

*Thursday 5th May*

*Two Day Split *

*Day Two*

*SLDL:- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Leg Extensions :- *[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Squats:*- [email protected] [email protected]@90 [email protected]

*Calf raises*:- [email protected]

*Deadlifts*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Lat Pulldowns:*- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*DB Bicep Curls:*- [email protected]

*Preacher Curls*:- [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

*Bicycle Crunches*:- 30

*Notes:*- Miserable wet day here, though off out to lunch with my best pal's Mum later....

Upped Leg extensions by 5kg and squats by 10kg.

overall a good session though took a while to get into the zone ... have been feeling tired these last few days.

Rubber matting has arrived but I really need to do a major clear out before I can lay it. At the moment I am focusing on the loft. yesterday took a car full of cardboard and three black sacks to the tip, as well as filling the wheelie bin. Still have a huge pile of [email protected] to get through and am planning on doing that tomorrow.

Also did a 'life' achievement list over my pre-workout fix this morning ... Job, House, Social Life, relationships , hobbies etc and then marked myself out of 100 on each, some of the results were not good , in fact on one I scored zero! but at least it is helping to focus my mind.

The Stoppani routine will probably start on Sunday ... I need to print off the worksheets, take a good look at the nutrition guidelines and also make sure I understand the concept of rest-pause on the final sets... something I didn't fully 'get' last time I tried the routine.

Anyway thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fooking hell mate, a 'life' achievement list would depress the living s**t out of me.

Nothing wrong with having hopes and goals, so I guess doing a 'life' ambitions list would not be a bad thing, but right now I'm to busy living my life as it comes. Three months is about as far into the future as I plan.


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fooking hell mate, a 'life' achievement list would depress the living s**t out of me.
> 
> Nothing wrong with having hopes and goals, so I guess doing a 'life' ambitions list would not be a bad thing, but right now I'm to busy living my life as it comes. Three months is about as far into the future as I plan.


 Life is too short to just drift along, my achievement list is also an ambition list ... some things have got to change !


----------



## Greshie

The Stoppani routine will begin on Monday. I am considering starting a new journal and closing this one.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Life is too short to just drift along, my achievement list is also an ambition list ... some things have got to change !


 Well so long as its not a bucket list mate!


----------



## 25434

New journal......mmmmmm......signifying change....howwwww exciting! I hope you are chilling out on a warm Friday night Gershwin....  x


----------



## 25434

Hey gershie, just thinking about you...............x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Congratulations on jibbing the job, Ian!


----------



## Greshie

This Journal is now closed

Follow me here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267864-greshies-new-beginning/









In my summerhouse this afternoon ... see you in the new journal folks !


----------

